# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Թավշյա հեղափոխություն. փողոցային պայքարից հետո

## Ծլնգ

*Մոդերատորական․ «Ի՞նչ անել» թեմայից այստեղ են տեղափոխվել փողոցային պայքարի փուլից հետո հեղափոխության մասին գրառումները։ Հուսանք, որ այս թեման դեռ երկար ակտիվ կմնա։*









> հիմքերը մերժվելու ու համակարգը րեկոնստրուկցիա անելու մեջ երկար ճանապարհ է ընկած, ու այդ ամբողջ ճանապարհին դրսից էլ ներսից էլ պադնոժկա տվողների պակաս չի լինելու․․․ մարաթոնի առաջին կիլոմետրը ետևում է․․․
> 
> ասա եկրորդ կիլոմետրով հաջողվի Կարապետյանին դավայ դասվիդանյա անել


երկրորդ կիլոմետրն էլ է  հետևում․․․ բան չմնաց, մի 40 կիլոմետր

----------

Տրիբուն (08.05.2018)

----------


## ivy

Էս օրերին ֆեյսբուքն էլ լրիվ վերաիմաստավորվեց  :Smile: 
Թե սենց բան ով էր մինչև հիմա տեսել․

https://www.facebook.com/nikol.pashi...8862339767484/

----------

Mr. Annoying (08.05.2018), Sagittarius (09.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (08.05.2018), Արէա (08.05.2018), Ուլուանա (08.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (08.05.2018), Տրիբուն (08.05.2018)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էս օրերին ֆեյսբուքն էլ լրիվ վերաիմաստավորվեց 
> Թե սենց բան ով էր մինչև հիմա տեսել․
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/nikol.pashi...8862339767484/


Իսկ ես էսօր էն էի մտածում, որ կարելի ա Բ26-ի ու ԱԺ-ի պարիսպները քանդել վերացնել, փոխարենը մի քիչ security-ն խստացնեն: Օրինակ ԱԺի-ի այգին ահավոր կայֆ հանրային այգի կարա դառնա, իրիկուններն էլ կարան համերգ բան կազմակերպեն: Թե չէ ումից են պաշտպանվում, ժողովրդի՞ց

----------

CactuSoul (11.07.2018), ivy (08.05.2018), Life (09.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (08.05.2018), Տրիբուն (08.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հեղափոխական համերաշխությունն ավարտվեց, սկսվում ա հեղափոխական տեռոռը։ Հըլը էն Overdose-ին ու varo8797-ին բերեք տենանք ինչ ենք անում։  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (08.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (08.05.2018), Աթեիստ (08.05.2018), Հարդ (09.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (08.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> երկրորդ կիլոմետրն էլ է  հետևում․․․ բան չմնաց, մի 40 կիլոմետր


ՀՀԿ-ից պետք ա քարը քարի վրա չմնա։ Չգիտեմ երբ ու ոնց, բայց էտ ապազգային կառույցը պիտի քանդվի։ Արա, թե չէ տենց բան կլինի, սաղ ազգով կանգնենք ասենք մարդ եղեք, խնդրում ենք, իրանք ասեն, չէ, մենք ուզում ենք նախիր մնանք։

----------

Life (09.05.2018), Ծլնգ (09.05.2018), Ուլուանա (09.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (08.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

«Նիկոլդ Շնորհավոր» (c)

----------

Gayl (09.05.2018), Ուլուանա (09.05.2018), Տրիբուն (08.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

20 ամյա պայքար հանուն արդարության

----------

Gayl (09.05.2018), ivy (09.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (09.05.2018), Smokie (09.05.2018), Ուլուանա (10.05.2018)

----------


## varo987

Հա լավ արդարության մարտիկ չեմիչե եսիմ ինչ: Ամբողջ կյանքը սրա նրան քլնգլեով շանտաժ անելով փողա աշխատել:
Որ զաչյոտնիկը քցելեր ամբողջը հինգեր էին:
Իրա անգերենը ու ռուսերենը նույնիսկ հիմա ժուրնալիստիկիայի ֆակուլտետի ուսանողի համար 5-ի չի ձգում: Առանց դասի նստելու, նորմալ պատասխանելու շանտաժ անելով ստացելա:

Էս մի անգամ համընկավ ժողովուրդը իրոք բարկացածեր Սերժի սուտ խոսալուց փոքր կայծիեր սպասում ոտքի կանգնելկու համար, շանտաժը երկրինել մի օգուտ տվեց:

Չնայած եթե սենց շարունակի թևերը քշտած  օրը 16ժամ աշխատելու փոխարեն, ֆեյսբուկում ուղիղ եթերներ անել, զավզակություն, ճառ ասել, ժողովուրդը շուտով իրանելա ուղարկելու Սերժի մոտ:
Ճառ ասելը պրծելա հըիմա զանգ կախելու պահնա եկել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սեր և հանդուրժողականություն !
Սեր և հանդուրժողականություն !
Սեր և հանդուրժողականություն !

----------

Freeman (13.05.2018), Gayl (09.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (09.05.2018), Smokie (09.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (09.05.2018), Արամ (09.05.2018), Ծլնգ (09.05.2018), Ուլուանա (10.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (09.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Սեր և հանդուրժողականություն !
> Սեր և հանդուրժողականություն !
> Սեր և հանդուրժողականություն !


Մեկա չի հասկանալու :LOL:

----------


## Արամ

> Հա լավ արդարության մարտիկ չեմիչե եսիմ ինչ: Ամբողջ կյանքը սրա նրան քլնգլեով շանտաժ անելով փողա աշխատել:
> Որ զաչյոտնիկը քցելեր ամբողջը հինգեր էին:
> Իրա անգերենը ու ռուսերենը նույնիսկ հիմա ժուրնալիստիկիայի ֆակուլտետի ուսանողի համար 5-ի չի ձգում: Առանց դասի նստելու, նորմալ պատասխանելու շանտաժ անելով ստացելա:
> 
> Էս մի անգամ համընկավ ժողովուրդը իրոք բարկացածեր Սերժի սուտ խոսալուց փոքր կայծիեր սպասում ոտքի կանգնելկու համար, շանտաժը երկրինել մի օգուտ տվեց:
> 
> Չնայած եթե սենց շարունակի թևերը քշտած  օրը 16ժամ աշխատելու փոխարեն, ֆեյսբուկում ուղիղ եթերներ անել, զավզակություն, ճառ ասել, ժողովուրդը շուտով իրանելա ուղարկելու Սերժի մոտ:
> Ճառ ասելը պրծելա հըիմա զանգ կախելու պահնա եկել:


Կյանք  :Love:

----------

Freeman (13.05.2018), Gayl (09.05.2018), Աթեիստ (09.05.2018), Տրիբուն (09.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ՀՀԿ հեռացի՛ր
> ՀՀԿ հեռացի՛ր
> ՀՀԿ հեռացի՛ր





> Լիո՛ն վարչապե՛տ
> Լիո՛ն վարչապե՛տ
> Լիո՛ն վարչապե՛տ





> Սեր և հանդուրժողականություն !
> Սեր և հանդուրժողականություն !
> Սեր և հանդուրժողականություն !


Բա պե՞տք էր էս հեղափոխությունը, թե ճարտասան Տրիբունին պիտի էս սլոգանավոր թութակի օրը գցեր  :Tongue:

----------


## ivy

> Բա պե՞տք էր էս հեղափոխությունը, թե ճարտասան Տրիբունին պիտի էս սլոգանավոր թութակի օրը գցեր


Տրիբունը ոնց սոխակ կար, էնպես էլ սոխակ մնացել ա, դու դարդ մի արա  :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբունը ոնց սոխակ կար, էնպես էլ սոխակ մնացել ա, դու դարդ մի արա


ՀՀԿ-ական դեմագոգիայի դեմը դաժե սոխակը չի կարա առնի։ Մնում ա սիրել ու հանդուրժելը։  :Love:

----------


## ivy

Լավն ա ։)

----------

Smokie (11.05.2018), Գաղթական (10.05.2018), Ուլուանա (10.05.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ես էսօր էն էի մտածում, որ կարելի ա Բ26-ի ու ԱԺ-ի պարիսպները քանդել վերացնել, փոխարենը մի քիչ security-ն խստացնեն: Օրինակ ԱԺի-ի այգին ահավոր կայֆ հանրային այգի կարա դառնա, իրիկուններն էլ կարան համերգ բան կազմակերպեն: Թե չէ ումից են պաշտպանվում, ժողովրդի՞ց


Միշտ մտածել եմ, որ ժողովրդավարության ճանապարհին պարիսպները վերացնելը կարևոր ու սիմվոլիկ քայլ ա, մինչև վերջերս Շուռի գրածը կարդացի, որտեղ ասում էր «ձեռքներդ հեռու պարիսպներից»  :LOL: 
Մի խոսքով, բացատրում էր, որ ԱԺ-ի պարիսպները պատմշակութային արժեք են ու դրանց քանդելը վանդալիզմ ա: Ասում էր որ այգին հանրային տարածք դարձնելու համար բավարար ա ընդամենը դարպասները բացելը ու ախր ճիշտ ա ասում )))

----------

Life (10.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (10.05.2018), Sambitbaba (10.05.2018), Smokie (11.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (10.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (10.05.2018), Ուլուանա (10.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Միշտ մտածել եմ, որ ժողովրդավարության ճանապարհին պարիսպները վերացնելը կարևոր ու սիմվոլիկ քայլ ա, մինչև վերջերս Շուռի գրածը կարդացի, որտեղ ասում էր «ձեռքներդ հեռու պարիսպներից» 
> Մի խոսքով, բացատրում էր, որ ԱԺ-ի պարիսպները պատմշակութային արժեք են ու դրանց քանդելը վանդալիզմ ա: Ասում էր որ այգին հանրային տարածք դարձնելու համար բավարար ա ընդամենը դարպասները բացելը ու ախր ճիշտ ա ասում )))


Նույն հաջողությամբ հրապարակի Լենինի արձանն էլ էր պատմամշակութային արժեք: 

Իսկ ես միշտ մտածել եմ, թե որքան ա էտ անհաջող պարիսպը խանգարում շենքը ու այգին իր ողջ գեղեցկությամբ վայելելու համար:

----------

Ծլնգ (10.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ ես էսօր էն էի մտածում, որ կարելի ա Բ26-ի ու ԱԺ-ի պարիսպները քանդել վերացնել, փոխարենը մի քիչ security-ն խստացնեն: Օրինակ ԱԺի-ի այգին ահավոր կայֆ հանրային այգի կարա դառնա, իրիկուններն էլ կարան համերգ բան կազմակերպեն: Թե չէ ումից են պաշտպանվում, ժողովրդի՞ց


Սեքյրուրիթին ուժեղացնելու կարիք էլ չկա: Կառավարության առաջին շենքը հրապարակի ամենա բանուկ մասի վրայա, մուտքն էլ դիմացից, դեմն էլ հաճախ բողոքի ակցիաներ: Ես չեմ հիշում մի դեպք, որ էտ շենքի ուղղությամբ քար շպրտած լինի մեկը: Սեր և հանդուրժողականություն  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.05.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Նույն հաջողությամբ հրապարակի Լենինի արձանն էլ էր պատմամշակութային արժեք: 
> 
> Իսկ ես միշտ մտածել եմ, թե որքան ա էտ անհաջող պարիսպը խանգարում շենքը ու այգին իր ողջ գեղեցկությամբ վայելելու համար:


Տրիբուն ձյա, ես չեմ կարող որոշել նույն հաջողությամբ ա, թե չէ: Ոլորտի մասնագետ չեմ: Շուռին վստահում եմ, եթե ասում ա, մի բան գիտի: 

Բայց երկրորդ նախադասությանդ հետ կապված ասելիք ունեմ: ԱԺ չհասած սիրահարների այգին ա: Քանի՞ անգամ ես մտածել, որ դրա «անհաջող» պարիսպները խանգարում են շենքին: Սունդուկյանի այգու կողքի պարիսպների մասին քանի՞ անգամ ես մտածել: Օպերայի չորս կողմի պարիսպնե՞րն են խանգարում: Որ այգու, որ պուրակի մոտի պարիսպներն են խանգարում:

Դարպասը լայնորեն բացում ես, վերջ, խնդիրը լուծված ա: Ուզած տղա կարա սիրած աղջկան վերցնի, գնա ծառի տակ համբուրվի: Ուրիշ բան պետք չի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, ես չեմ կարող որոշել նույն հաջողությամբ ա, թե չէ: Ոլորտի մասնագետ չեմ: Շուռին վստահում եմ, եթե ասում ա, մի բան գիտի: 
> 
> Բայց երկրորդ նախադասությանդ հետ կապված ասելիք ունեմ: ԱԺ չհասած սիրահարների այգին ա: Քանի՞ անգամ ես մտածել, որ դրա «անհաջող» պարիսպները խանգարում են շենքին: Սունդուկյանի այգու կողքի պարիսպների մասին քանի՞ անգամ ես մտածել: Օպերայի չորս կողմի պարիսպնե՞րն են խանգարում: Որ այգու, որ պուրակի մոտի պարիսպներն են խանգարում:
> 
> Դարպասը լայնորեն բացում ես, վերջ, խնդիրը լուծված ա: Ուզած տղա կարա սիրած աղջկան վերցնի, գնա ծառի տակ համբուրվի: Ուրիշ բան պետք չի:


Չեմ կարա ասեմ քանի անգամ եմ մտածել ․․․ կարող ա ոչ մի անգամ էլ չեմ մտածել։ Բայց քանի թեման բացվել ա, սկսեցի մտածել։ Ինձ թվում ա այգիները պարիսպով շրջապատելը ընդհանրապես վատ պռակտիկայա, ու կարելի ա մեջտեղից հանել, քանի առիթը կա։  :LOL: 

Իսկ դարպասը նենց բան ա, որ մի օր բացում են, մի օր էլ կարան փակեն։ Արի նենց անենք, որ փակելու ձև չլինի։ Ես Շոռին չեմ ճանաչում, բայս ակումբից երկու ճարտարապե գիտեմ, Մեֆիկոն ու Ռամշը, իրանց կարծիքը լսելը չէր խանգարի։ 

Ու մի բան էլ ․․․ Հիմա սենց մտածում եմ, ու ոչ մի երկիր մտքիս չի գալիս, որտեղ պառլամենտի շենքը պարիսպով բաժանված լինի։ Էտ նաև սիմվոլիկ նշանակություն ունի, երևի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ընդհանրապես, հայերի մեջ ընդունված ա սեփական տները բարձր պարիսպով ու զաբոռով մնացածից բաժանելը։ Երևի ինքնապաշտպանական ինչ-որ բնազդի արդյունք ա։ Բայց ․․․․ Սիրուն չի, Տարոն ջան։

----------


## Gayl

Պարիսպները քանդեն, ամբողջ Երևանով մետրոի կայարաններ կառուցեն, ծառերը չհատեն ու ամբողջ քաղաքով ծառատունկ սկսենք...բայց մետրոի պահը դզեց :LOL: 
Հա մեկ էլ, եթե Հայկոն քաղաքապետի թեկնածություն դնի անպայման իրեն կնտրեմ:ճճ

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ կարա ասեմ քանի անգամ եմ մտածել ․․․ կարող ա ոչ մի անգամ էլ չեմ մտածել։ Բայց քանի թեման բացվել ա, սկսեցի մտածել։ Ինձ թվում ա այգիները պարիսպով շրջապատելը ընդհանրապես վատ պռակտիկայա, ու կարելի ա մեջտեղից հանել, քանի առիթը կա։ 
> 
> Իսկ դարպասը նենց բան ա, որ մի օր բացում են, մի օր էլ կարան փակեն։ Արի նենց անենք, որ փակելու ձև չլինի։ Ես Շոռին չեմ ճանաչում, բայս ակումբից երկու ճարտարապե գիտեմ, Մեֆիկոն ու Ռամշը, իրանց կարծիքը լսելը չէր խանգարի։ 
> 
> Ու մի բան էլ ․․․ Հիմա սենց մտածում եմ, ու ոչ մի երկիր մտքիս չի գալիս, որտեղ պառլամենտի շենքը պարիսպով բաժանված լինի։ Էտ նաև սիմվոլիկ նշանակություն ունի, երևի։


Մեֆի ու Ռամշի կարծիքն ինձ էլ ա հետաքրքիր, խնդրեցի որ գրեն։

Իրականում ես վստահ պնդում չեմ անում։ Բայց եթե ղեկավարությունը որոշի հանել, շատ կուզեմ, որ մինչ նման որոշում կայացնելը խորհրդակցի ոլորտի մասնագետների հետ ))

----------

Տրիբուն (10.05.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հես ա տեղ հասնեմասեմ... խեռախոսով լավ չեմ՞կարում գրեմ

----------

Chuk (10.05.2018), Աթեիստ (10.05.2018), Տրիբուն (10.05.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ոպճըմ... նայեցի մի քիչ... մինչև բուն թեմային անցնելն ասեմ որ ահագին բան ա փոխվել ուն էդ ֆոնին բացառված չի որ մի փոփոխություն էլ էդտեղ լինի...

շատ բաներ վերաիմաստավորվել են, օրինակ Օպերան այլևս բողոքի ու հաղթանակների կիզակետ չի, դա տեղափոխվեղ քաղաքի ավելի բանուկ հագույցներ, իհարկե հասկանալի պատճառներով... ու էս բաները մեր մենտալիտետի ու պատկերացումների վրա մեծ ազդեցություն ա թողել... կա մի սերունդ որ սովետ չի տեսել, էսօր վարչապետը ֆեյսբուքով լայվ մեզ մանա տալիս նստավայրում.. 

էս խի՞ եմ էս սաղ ասում, որտև խնդիրն էստեղ արդեն մենակ քաղաքաշինական չի ու կարող ա փոփոխությունը մենակ քաղաքաշինական հիմք չունենա... փոխվել ա դարաշրջան, դեպի լավը, էսքան տարիների տվայտանքները, կտտանքները խոշտանգումնրը վերջը իրա արդյունքը տվեց հնարավոր լավագույն ձևերից մեկով ու ժողովուրդը մի ձև պտի mark անի...

պատը եթե քանդես, կարող ա դրանով սիրահարների այգին փչացնես, որտև էդ սաղ այգին արդեն պրի նկարվի, հետևվվի զուրտ մենակ ապահովության համար  i dont know, would you go have sex there knowing you're watched? իհարկե վատ գաղափար չի որ բացվի ու այգիները մըրջ լինեն, բայց էդ կունենա՞ էն իմպակտը որ արտահայտի էսօրվա փոփոխությունները... էսի էական շատ տարբերություն չի տա, կարաք պահեք էլ, կարաք քանդեք էլ... կամ էլ կարելի ա security-ն scale back անել... 

... բացի դրանից... կողքի պատը եթե քանդում եք, բա դեմի ռեշոտկե՞քն ինչ... մնում ա՞ թե գնում ա... ու էդ այգին որ տենց մեծանում ա մի հատ լուծում պետք ա ստանա, գուցե վրանախագծվի, արանքն էլ փողոց կա ոնց որ այգիների ակտուալ մըրջըրը չի թողնում ու ինչքան էլ մտածենք որ իրար կպած են, այնուամանայնիվ առանձին են... սիրածների այգին իրա ֆոքըլ թօինթն ունի մյուսն իրանը ու դրանք որակով լրիվ տարբեր են.. չեմ կարծում որ միացումը նոր որակ տա, բացառված չի որ դրանք տենց առանձին էլ մնան...

էսի էնքան կարծիք չեղավ ինչքան խնդիրների վերհանում... չեմ կարծում որ տենց մեծ քաղաքաշինական խնդիր ա... երկու դեպքում էլ մեծ սխալ գործած չենք լինի... 

չգիտեմ Շուրն ինչի ա պատի հետ տենց կապվել, նենց բաներ ենք քանդել, էս պատն ի՞նչ ա...

----------

Տրիբուն (10.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեֆ, պատը մի կողմ թող ու այգիները միացնելն էլ: ԱԺ դեմի, Բաղրամյանի երկայնքով քաշած զաբոռի մասին ասա, էն չուգունից հաստ ու երկար նիզակներով զաբոռը, աստղերը վրեն:

https://goo.gl/images/aS2JrS

----------

Mephistopheles (10.05.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, պատը մի կողմ թող ու այգիները միացնելն էլ: ԱԺ դեմի, Բաղրամյանի երկայնքով քաշած զաբոռի մասին ասա, էն չուգունից հաստ ու երկար նիզակներով զաբոռը, աստղերը վրեն:
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/aS2JrS


դե ասի ընգեր, եթե պատը հանվում ա ղաբոռն էլ հետը... ես կհանեի զաբոռը, պատը թո մնա... fuck զաբոռ... էսօրվանից զաբոռն էլ ա հայերեն...

----------

Տրիբուն (10.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> դե ասի ընգեր, եթե պատը հանվում ա ղաբոռն էլ հետը... ես կհանեի զաբոռը, պատը թո մնա... fuck զաբոռ... էսօրվանից զաբոռն էլ ա հայերեն...


սաղ հեչ, որ ֆաքն էլ հայերեն դառնա, վաբշե պռոբլեմ չենք ունենա. դեմոգրաֆիկից բռնած, հարևաններով վերջացրած...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դե ասի ընգեր, եթե պատը հանվում ա ղաբոռն էլ հետը... ես կհանեի զաբոռը, պատը թո մնա... fuck զաբոռ... էսօրվանից զաբոռն էլ ա հայերեն...


Դու էտ զաբոռը պատմամշակութային արժեք չե՞ս համարում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու էտ զաբոռը պատմամշակութային արժեք չե՞ս համարում:


Համարում  եմ դրա համար էլ պտի հանենք... ամեն մշակույթ հո լավ չի՞

----------

Տրիբուն (10.05.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> սաղ հեչ, որ ֆաքն էլ հայերեն դառնա, վաբշե պռոբլեմ չենք ունենա. դեմոգրաֆիկից բռնած, հարևաններով վերջացրած...


Ֆաքն էլ... խի չէ՞ որ

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հես ա տեղ հասնեմասեմ... խեռախոսով լավ չեմ՞կարում գրեմ


Էս Մեֆի հռետորական հարցը սըբանեց Ճճ

Անիկդոտ հիշեցի, որ 2-ով ձյան վրա միզելուց են լինում՝ մեկը որոշումա գրի «լենին», բայց կեսից պրծնումա:
Դիմումա կողքինին, թե՝ կվերջացնե՞ս
- ես քո ձեռագիրը չունեմ, առ ինքդ էլ վերջացրու..

----------


## Rammstein

Որ ինստիտուտում էի սովորում, մի առարկա կար, պիտի ինչ-որ տարածք ձեւափոխեինք ու Բաղրամյանի էդ հատվածն էր դասախոսը առաջարկել։ Իմ արած առաջարկը իհարկե մի քիչ հումորային էր ու իրոնիա էր պարունակում, բայց նենց էլ չի, որ աննորմալ էր։ ԱԺ-ի պարիսպները հանել էի, բացված այգում նստարաններ էի դրել, նախատեսել էի երկրորդ մուտք դեպի մետրոյի կայարան (որ պատգամավորներին ավելի մոտ լինի մետրոն), մեկ էլ պատգամավորների համար ԱԺ-ի շենքին կպած հեծանվային կայանատեղիներ էի դրել։  :Jpit: 

Եթե ավելի լուրջ մոտենամ, իհարկե, ստից պարիսպ չի, արժեքավոր ա։ Բայց էս պահին ես կուզեի, որ այգին բաց լիներ։ Ու դրա համար պարտադիր չեմ համարում պարիսպը հիմնահատակ վերացնելը, կարելի ա տարբերակներ մտածել։

Թեմայում համեմատություն տեսա սիրահարների այգու հետ, դրա համար ասեմ, որ էդ այգու պարսպապատվածության աստիճանն էլ ինձ դուր չի գալիս։ Հա, մետրոյի ու խաչմերուկի մոտի մուտքերը միշտ բաց են, բայց մեկ ա, ինձ էդ այգին, ինչ դառավ սիրահարների այգի, սկսեց դուր չգալ։ Առաջ հիշում եմ՝ անբարեկարգ այգի էր (ոնց որ Պուշկինի այգի էին ասում), բայց բաց էր, քաղաքին էր։ Հիմա չունեմ էդ զգացողությունը։ Կուզեմ, որ ԱԺ-ի այգին էլ դառնա մեր քաղաքի այգին։

----------

Freeman (13.05.2018), ivy (11.05.2018), Life (11.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (10.05.2018), Ծլնգ (10.05.2018), Տրիբուն (10.05.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Էտ ի՞նչ պատ ա, է՞... մի հատ դրեք նայեմ, էլւ

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էտ ի՞նչ պատ ա, է՞... մի հատ դրեք նայեմ, էլւ


Ավտոյին ուշադրություն մի դարձրու  :LOL:

----------


## Mr. Annoying

Չգիտեմ էս թեմայի հետ բռնում ա, թե չէ, բայց տեղյա՞կ եք, որ «Լույս» հիմնադրամը փակեցին:

----------

Gayl (11.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Չգիտեմ էս թեմայի հետ բռնում ա, թե չէ, բայց տեղյա՞կ եք, որ «Լույս» հիմնադրամը փակեցին:


Շատ վատ քայլ արեցին, էս իշխանության միակ լավ գործը "Լույս" հիմնադրամի ստեղծումն էր: Հույս ունենամ ներկա պահին այս հիմնադրամից օգտվող երեխաները պետության աջակցությունը կստանան և կշարունակեն իրենց ուսումը:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չգիտեմ էս թեմայի հետ բռնում ա, թե չէ, բայց տեղյա՞կ եք, որ «Լույս» հիմնադրամը փակեցին:


Ժաքլինի նամակից այնքան էլ պարզ չի հիմնադրամն են փակում, թե ղեկավարությանն ու անձնակազմին են ցրում։ Նորություններում ասում են թե փակում են հիմնադրամը, բայց ես նամակից կարդում եմ միայն, որ անձնակազմն է դադարում աշխատանքը։ Կարծում եմ դեռ հնարավոր է, որ շարունակվի հիմնադրամի գործունեությունը նոր անձակազմի ձեռքերում, համենայն դեպս մյուս տարվա կրթաթոշակներ դեռ բաժանվելու են...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժաքլինի նամակից այնքան էլ պարզ չի հիմնադրամն են փակում, թե ղեկավարությանն ու անձնակազմին են ցրում։ Նորություններում ասում են թե փակում են հիմնադրամը, բայց ես նամակից կարդում եմ միայն, որ անձնակազմն է դադարում աշխատանքը։ Կարծում եմ դեռ հնարավոր է, որ շարունակվի հիմնադրամի գործունեությունը նոր անձակազմի ձեռքերում, համենայն դեպս մյուս տարվա կրթաթոշակներ դեռ բաժանվելու են...


Ֆեյսբուքյան խոսակցություններից ոնց հասկանում եմ, իշխանությունները նույնիսկ Լույսն են օգտագործել փողերի լվացման համար։ Բայց նաև խոսակցություններ են գնում, որ բարերարների հետ կապը կպահպանվի, մի ուրիշ հիմնադրամ կստեղծվի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետո, լույսի պահով մի բան էլ ասեմ: Ճիշտ ա՝ շատ խելացի էրեխեքի համար դա լավ հնարավորություն էր դրսում սովորելու, բայց լիքը խելացի էրեխեք էլ ընդունվելով էդ հեղինակավոր բուհերը՝ չէին կարողանում գնալ, որովհետև լույսը մասնակի էր ֆինանսավորում: Արդյունքում՝ սովորելու գնում էին նրանք, ովքեր ուրիշ կրթաթոշակներ էլ էին ճարում, ու նրանք, ում ծնողները ֆինանսավորում էին մնացածը (ՀՀԿ-ի ու հարակից էրեխեքը): Նենց որ գուցե լավ ա, որ փակվում ա, ուրիշ ֆորմատով ուրիշ բան գուցե բացվի:

----------

Freeman (13.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ֆեյսբուքյան խոսակցություններից ոնց հասկանում եմ, իշխանությունները նույնիսկ Լույսն են օգտագործել փողերի լվացման համար։ Բայց նաև խոսակցություններ են գնում, որ բարերարների հետ կապը կպահպանվի, մի ուրիշ հիմնադրամ կստեղծվի։


Հա, ոչ էլ կասկածում եմ, որ սա էլ էր կորմուշկա։ Բարերարներն էլ նենց են, որ հաստատ էլի կմասնակցեն, թե սենց հնարավորություններ լինեն։ Բայց այս ամբողջ պատմությունը վերին աստիճանի դիլետանտություն է։ Լույսը արդեն նենց հեղինակություն ուներ, որ սենց հետը վերաբերվելը մի քիչ շատ մանկամիտ վառվածի քայլ էր։ Խոսքի Ժաքլինը խի սենց նամակ պիտի գրեր, էլի․․․




> Հետո, լույսի պահով մի բան էլ ասեմ: Ճիշտ ա՝ շատ խելացի էրեխեքի համար դա լավ հնարավորություն էր դրսում սովորելու, բայց լիքը խելացի էրեխեք էլ ընդունվելով էդ հեղինակավոր բուհերը՝ չէին կարողանում գնալ, որովհետև լույսը մասնակի էր ֆինանսավորում: Արդյունքում՝ սովորելու գնում էին նրանք, ովքեր ուրիշ կրթաթոշակներ էլ էին ճարում, ու նրանք, ում ծնողները ֆինանսավորում էին մնացածը (ՀՀԿ-ի ու հարակից էրեխեքը): Նենց որ գուցե լավ ա, որ փակվում ա, ուրիշ ֆորմատով ուրիշ բան գուցե բացվի:


Ճիշտն ասած ես մասնակի ֆինանսավորման առումով շատ խնդիր չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ դա էլ է որակի բարձրացման միջոց (էն ով կարողանում է կողքից էլ ավելի փող կպցնի սովորաբար որակով էլ է բարձր նրանցից, ովքեր չեն կարողանում), ու ՀՀԿ-ի ընտանիքների երեխեքն էլ իմ համար այդքան էլ խնդիր չեն, քանի որ իրենք էլ են հայ ու մեծ հավանականությամբ վերադառնալու էին Հայաստան, շատ դեպքերում՝ վերափոխված։ Բայց ընդհանուր ֆորմատը նենց էր, որ գրեթե հալալ կեսը արտ երկրներում ծնված կամ գոնե մեծացած երեխաներ էին, ում համար այդ կրթաթոշակների բացակայությունը խոչընդոտ չէր լինելու բնավ։ Ու հաստատ ոչ շատ էֆեկտիվ միջոց էր, եթե իմաստը Հայաստան երկրին ծառայեցնելն էր։ Մեկը ես այնքան էլ չեմ տխրի, որ ամբողջ ծրագիրն էլ փակվի, քանի որ շատ ավելի էֆեկտիվ կրթական ֆինանսավորման մոդելներ էլ կան, ու ինձ համար այնքան էլ ակնհայտ չի, որ այս հիմնադրամի բացակայությունը շատ մեծ կորուստ կլիներ դրանով ֆինանսավորվող ուսանողների համար, ինչպես նաև՝ Հայաստանի։ Բայց դա կլինի մի ահագին փորձի ու արդեն ստեղծված կապերի չեղարկում, ինչից էլ է դիլետանտության հոտ գալիս։

----------

Տրիբուն (11.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած ես մասնակի ֆինանսավորման առումով շատ խնդիր չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ դա էլ է որակի բարձրացման միջոց (էն ով կարողանում է կողքից էլ ավելի փող կպցնի սովորաբար որակով էլ է բարձր նրանցից, ովքեր չեն կարողանում), ու ՀՀԿ-ի ընտանիքների երեխեքն էլ իմ համար այդքան էլ խնդիր չեն, քանի որ իրենք էլ են հայ ու մեծ հավանականությամբ վերադառնալու էին Հայաստան, շատ դեպքերում՝ վերափոխված։ Բայց ընդհանուր ֆորմատը նենց էր, որ գրեթե հալալ կեսը արտ երկրներում ծնված կամ գոնե մեծացած երեխաներ էին, ում համար այդ կրթաթոշակների բացակայությունը խոչընդոտ չէր լինելու բնավ։ Ու հաստատ ոչ շատ էֆեկտիվ միջոց էր, եթե իմաստը Հայաստան երկրին ծառայեցնելն էր։ Մեկը ես այնքան էլ չեմ տխրի, որ ամբողջ ծրագիրն էլ փակվի, քանի որ շատ ավելի էֆեկտիվ կրթական ֆինանսավորման մոդելներ էլ կան, ու ինձ համար այնքան էլ ակնհայտ չի, որ այս հիմնադրամի բացակայությունը շատ մեծ կորուստ կլիներ դրանով ֆինանսավորվող ուսանողների համար, ինչպես նաև՝ Հայաստանի։ Բայց դա կլինի մի ահագին փորձի ու արդեն ստեղծված կապերի չեղարկում, ինչից էլ է դիլետանտության հոտ գալիս։


Էնքան էլ էդպես չի, որտև ՀՀ քաղաքացիների համար բավական սահմանափակ թվով ֆոնդեր կան, ու էղածների մասին էլ շատերը հաճախ չգիտեն։ Փող կպցնելը մի առանձին հմտություն ա։ Հետո, էսպես մասնակի ֆինանսավորելով հարուստներն անհամեմատելի առավելություն են ունենում, ու ստացվում ա, որ Լույսը իրանց էրեխեքի համար ստեղծված կառույց ա (ու ի դեպ, էդ համալսարաններից բոլորը չի, որ դժվար ա ընդունվելը։ Որոշները բավական հեշտ ընդունում են, հատկապես երբ ֆինանսական երաշխիքներ են ներկայացվում)։ Ըստ էության, իհարկե լավ ա, որ ՀՀԿ֊ն էլ լավ կրթություն ստանա, բայց կրթությունը չպիտի մենակ էլիտայի համար լինի, պիտի հավասար հնարավորություններ լինեն բոլորի համար, իսկ Լույսն էդ չէր ապահովում։ Ու ստեղ ամենացավոտն էն ա, որ տարիներ առաջ, երբ Լույսը ստեղծվեց, գաղափարի հետևում կանգնած մարդկանց միտքը հենց էդ էր, որ Լույսը հարյուր տոկոսով կֆինանսավորի։ Դա տեղի ունեցավ մենակ առաջին տարում։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էնքան էլ էդպես չի, որտև ՀՀ քաղաքացիների համար բավական սահմանափակ թվով ֆոնդեր կան, ու էղածների մասին էլ շատերը հաճախ չգիտեն։ Փող կպցնելը մի առանձին հմտություն ա։ Հետո, էսպես մասնակի ֆինանսավորելով հարուստներն անհամեմատելի առավելություն են ունենում, ու ստացվում ա, որ Լույսը իրանց էրեխեքի համար ստեղծված կառույց ա (ու ի դեպ, էդ համալսարաններից բոլորը չի, որ դժվար ա ընդունվելը։ Որոշները բավական հեշտ ընդունում են, հատկապես երբ ֆինանսական երաշխիքներ են ներկայացվում)։ Ըստ էության, իհարկե լավ ա, որ ՀՀԿ֊ն էլ լավ կրթություն ստանա, բայց կրթությունը չպիտի մենակ էլիտայի համար լինի, պիտի հավասար հնարավորություններ լինեն բոլորի համար, իսկ Լույսն էդ չէր ապահովում։ Ու ստեղ ամենացավոտն էն ա, որ տարիներ առաջ, երբ Լույսը ստեղծվեց, գաղափարի հետևում կանգնած մարդկանց միտքը հենց էդ էր, որ Լույսը հարյուր տոկոսով կֆինանսավորի։ Դա տեղի ունեցավ մենակ առաջին տարում։


Քննություն լավ հանձնելն էլ ա մի առանձին հմտություն, արտ երկրի բուհեր ընդունվելն էլ ա առանձին հմտություն, արտ երկրում միջազգային ուսանողի կարգավիճակով գոյատևելն էլ է առանձին հմտություն․․․ 

«Հավասար հնարավորությունները» միֆ են․․․ դու լույսի կրթաթոշակները քառապատկի էլ, վրից էլ երկու հատ մեդալ ու մի հատ էլ շոկոլադով տորթ տուր, միևնույնն է այն ավելի հասանելի չես դարձնելու Մարալիկ գյուղի ավագ դպրոցը ավարտած երախայի համար։ Լույսը տեղով էլիտիստական գործիք էր, ու դա շատ վատ չի, քանի որ էլիտայի երեխուն կրթելը հավանաբար շատ ավելի մեծ եկամուտ կբերի, քան ոչ էլիտայի երեխուն կրթական հնարավորություն տալը, ով հնարավոր է այդ կրթական հնարավորություններից էլ չկարողանա լիովին օգտվել (շատ էլիտար բուհեր սա վերջերս սկսել են շատ լավ հասկանալ, երբ need-blind admission քաղաքականությամբ սոցիալապես ցածր խավերի երեխաները կրախը կրախից հետո են ապրում այդ էլիտար բուհերի կաթսայում)։

Լույսի ակունքներին տեղյակ եմ ու էն ժամանակվանից էլ դեմ եմ եղել այս ընդհանուր մոդելին․․․ բայց սա մի քիչ երկար զրույց ա, որի մեջ, քո թույլտվությամբ, հիմա այնքան էլ հավես չունեմ շատ խորանալու։

----------


## Գաղթական

Գյոզալական Մարալիկը սարքեց գյուղ..
Պազոռ Ջունգլի

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Գյոզալական Մարալիկը սարքեց գյուղ..
> Պազոռ Ջունգլի


հա, վայ․․․ հազար ներողություն, լրիվ մոռացել էի, որ արդեն քաղաք է․․․ 

Հ․Գ․
Անկախությունից հետո հայաստանը դիվանագիտական պատվիրակություն է ուղղարկում Չինաստան, չինացիք էլ զարմանքից հարցնում են․
― Հայաստա՞ն, ձեր բնակչությունը ինչքա՞ն է։
― Դե պլյուս-մինուս մի 3.5 միլիոն։
― Հաաաաա․․․ բա ո՞ր հյուրանոցում եք մնում։

----------

Mr. Annoying (11.05.2018), Tiger29 (11.05.2018), Գաղթական (11.05.2018), Տրիբուն (11.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> հա, վայ․․․ հազար ներողություն, լրիվ մոռացել էի, որ արդեն քաղաք է․․․ 
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Անկախությունից հետո հայաստանը դիվանագիտական պատվիրակություն է ուղղարկում Չինաստան, չինացիք էլ զարմանքից հարցնում են․
> ― Հայաստա՞ն, ձեր բնակչությունը ինչքա՞ն է։
> ― Դե պլյուս-մինուս մի 3.5 միլիոն։
> ― Հաաաաա․․․ բա ո՞ր հյուրանոցում եք մնում։


Հայաստանը Չինաստանին պատերազմա հայտարարում, չինացիք շշմում են:
Մարդ են ուղարկում պարզելու, թե էդ ինչ երկիրա, ինչի տենց միանգամից պատերազմ հայտարարեց:
Պատվիրակությունը գալիս հասնումա Հայաստան, առաջին պատահածին հարցնում են.
- Ինչի՞ եք մեզ պատերազմ հայտարարել, գոնե տեղյակ ե՞ք, որ մենք արդեն 2 մլրդ ենք
- Վայ հորս արև, էդքանին որտե՞ղ ենք թաղելու..

----------

Mr. Annoying (11.05.2018), Ծլնգ (11.05.2018), Տրիբուն (11.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս թեմայով մի խոխմ էլ պատմեմ:
Իրական դեպքա.

ՈՒրեմն 90-ականներին՝ Արցախի պատերազմը դեռ չավարտված, համանախագահների կազմակերպած բանակցություններն են ընթանալուց լինում Ֆրանսիայում:

Հայերն ու ազերիրը իրար են ուտում:
Մեկ էլ ազերի պատվիրակը հայտարարում ա, թե ի՞նչ ենք սրանց հետ խոսում, հենց էս պահին որ մենք էստեղ նստած ենք, հայ ագրեսորների բանակը մտնումա Լաչին:

ՈՒ էստեղ լեզվակռիվա սկսվում:
Հայ պատվիրակն արձագանքումա, թե Լաչինը դա մեզ շատա պետք, քանի որ անվտանգության գոտիա:
- բայց դա ԼՂՀ սահմաններից դուրսա, դուք իրավունք չունեք միջազգային իրավունքներ ոտնահարել

..բլաբլա..

բայց էս լեզվակռվի շարունակությանն իրականում համարյա ոչ ոք չէր հետևում, քանի որ բոլորը շոկի մեջ էին, թե ո՞նց թե հայկական բանակը մտելա Լաչին, էն էլ՝ կր անվտանգության ապահովման համար......

Հ.Գ. Լա Չին (La Chine) = Չինաստան (ֆր.) ու հենց «Չինաստան» էլ թարգմանվել էր բոլորի համար թարգմանչկ կողմից

----------


## Chuk

> Էս թեմայով մի խոխմ էլ պատմեմ:
> Իրական դեպքա.
> 
> ՈՒրեմն 90-ականներին՝ Արցախի պատերազմը դեռ չավարտված, համանախագահների կազմակերպած բանակցություններն են ընթանալուց լինում Ֆրանսիայում:
> 
> Հայերն ու ազերիրը իրար են ուտում:
> Մեկ էլ ազերի պատվիրակը հայտարարում ա, թե ի՞նչ ենք սրանց հետ խոսում, հենց էս պահին որ մենք էստեղ նստած ենք, հայ ագրեսորների բանակը մտնումա Լաչին:
> 
> ՈՒ էստեղ լեզվակռիվա սկսվում:
> ...


Ես սա որպես անեկդոտ եմ լսել ))

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես սա որպես անեկդոտ եմ լսել ))


Չէ, որպես իրական եմ լսել ))

Էս պահին քչփորելուց ձեռքս Մարկ Գրիգորյանի գրածն ընկավ՝ ով, կարծում եմ, ավելի վստահելի ա, քան եթե անգամ ինքը ներկա պատվիրակը պատմեր )))

խնդրեմ

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ազնվությամբ ասեմ ես էլ չէի հավատում, որ էս ակցիան սենց արդյունք կտա...

----------


## Արէա

> Ազնվությամբ ասեմ ես էլ չէի հավատում, որ էս ակցիան սենց արդյունք կտա...


Դաժը Նիկոլը երևի չէր հավատում։

----------


## ivy

> Դաժը Նիկոլը երևի չէր հավատում։


Ինքն անվերապահորեն հավատում էր։ Դրա համար էլ ստացվեց։

----------

Ուլուանա (12.05.2018), Տրիբուն (12.05.2018)

----------


## Արէա

Չնայած, ընթացքում, մի 6-7 անգամ, երբ շարժումը փակուղի էր մտնում, ու բոլորը մտածում էին, որ վերջ, հին սցենարը էլի կկրկնվի, Նիկոլը նենց բան էր անում, որ ոչ ոք ոչ թե չէր սպասում, այլ չէր սպասում, որ դա կարա ընդհանրապես տենց վճռորոշ արդյունք տա։
Օրինակ. Հավաքը Ազատության հրապարակից Ֆրանսիայի հրապարակ տեղափոխելը։ Ապակենտրոն անհնազանդության կոչը։ Հավաքը Հանրապետության հրապարակ տեղափոխելը։ Ամբողջ քաղաքով անդադար վազվզելը։ Փշալարերի վրա նետվելը։ Սերժին տասնյակ լրագրողների ու հանրության առաջ արհամարելն ու ստորացնելը։ Ճիշտ պահին Երևանում դադար տալն ու Գյումրին ու Վանաձորը ոտքի հանելը։ 
Նենց որ, չէ, երևի Նիկոլը ամեն դեպքում սկզբից էլ հավատում էր։

----------

Mr. Annoying (12.05.2018), Ուլուանա (12.05.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Կարծում եմ, որ հստակ պլանավորած էր մինչև փշալարերն գնալն ու փշալարերից չնահանջելը: Մնացածն իմպրովիզ էր:

----------

Freeman (13.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (12.05.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինքն անվերապահորեն հավատում էր։ Դրա համար էլ ստացվեց։


Հլա թող քոչարյանն ըլներ, էն ժամանակ կտեսնեինք անվերապահորեն հավատալն ինչ ա նշանակում... 

ուղղակի սերժը իսկական ղումարբազություն արեց ու պարտվեց... ինքը ղումարբազ ա

----------

Աթեիստ (12.05.2018)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Mephistophelesի «Ազնվությամբ ասեմ ես էլ չէի հավատում, որ էս ակցիան սենց արդյունք կտա...» գրառումից սկսած գրառումները տեղափոխվել են էստեղ հարևան թեմայից:*

----------


## Գաղթական

Մարուքյանը նախապատրաստվումա ԱԳՆ-ի՞, թե՞ ինչ-որ բան նենց չեմ հասկանում..

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մարուքյանը նախապատրաստվումա ԱԳՆ-ի՞, թե՞ ինչ-որ բան նենց չեմ հասկանում..


ԱԳՆ-ն Զոհրաբ Մնացականյանն ա լինելու

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------

Գաղթական (12.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Երեկվանից մի հարց մտքիցս դուրս չի գալիս ու հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել ձեր կարծիքը:

Եթե մարդու անունը Վալերիյ ա ու ինքն իր երկու որդիներից մեկի անունն էլա Վալերիյ դնում, սա ի՞նչա նշանակում:

Հավանական տարբերակներ.
ա) կային շատ լուրջ պատճառներ դրա համար
բ) ֆանտազիայի իսպառ բացակայություն
գ) հանճարեղ ատմազկա, թե ինչի ժամանակին չի ներկայացել կնոջ կանչով

----------


## Gayl

> Երեկվանից մի հարց մտքիցս դուրս չի գալիս ու հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել ձեր կարծիքը:
> 
> Եթե մարդու անունը Վալերիյ ա ու ինքն իր երկու որդիներից մեկի անունն էլա Վալերիյ դնում, սա ի՞նչա նշանակում:
> 
> Հավանական տարբերակներ.
> ա) կային շատ լուրջ պատճառներ դրա համար
> բ) ֆանտազիայի իսպառ բացակայություն
> գ) հանճարեղ ատմազկա, թե ինչի ժամանակին չի ներկայացել կնոջ կանչով


Սուտ ինֆո ես տարածում: Ոստիկանապետի անունը Վալերի ա, իսկ որդու անունը ՎալերիՅ, Գաղթական ՎալերիՅ :LOL: 
Հա, բայց կարողա կնոջ առաջարկով որդու անունը դրել են ՎալերիՅ:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սուտ ինֆո ես տարածում: Ոստիկանապետի անունը Վալերի ա, իսկ որդու անունը ՎալերիՅ, Գաղթական ՎալերիՅ
> Հա, բայց կարողա կնոջ առաջարկով որդու անունը դրել են ՎալերիՅ:


Աչքիդ երևաց   

Իսկական անունը ՎալերիՅ ա, էդ ուղղակի կրճատ են Վալերի ասում..




> Վալերի Օսիպյանը (ընտրողների ռեգիստրում՝ Վալերիյ Օսիպյան)

----------


## Gayl

> Աչքիդ երևաց   
> 
> Իսկական անունը ՎալերիՅ ա, էդ ուղղակի կրճատ են Վալերի ասում..


Որ աղջիկ ունենա անունը Վալերիա կդնի, ոպշմ ՎԱԼԵՐ_ը ազգային բրենդ ա դառնալու :LOL: 
Ոստիկանապետի պաշտոնը իր ամենա էռոտիկ երազում չէր էլ կարող տեսնել, բայց վարչապետը շանս տվեց, որպեսզի արատավորված անունը ինչ որ չափով մաքրի ու Ս լինի:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Որ աղջիկ ունենա անունը Վալերիա կդնի, ոպշմ ՎԱԼԵՐ_ը ազգային բրենդ ա դառնալու
> Ոստիկանապետի պաշտոնը իր ամենա էռոտիկ երազում չէր էլ կարող տեսնել, բայց վարչապետը շանս տվեց, որպեսզի արատավորված անունը ինչ որ չափով մաքրի ու Ս լինի:


ՈՒրիշ ավելի հարմար թեկնածու չկար, մնացածը Նիկոլի կռուտիտնա )))

Բայց դու թեմայից մի շեղվի

----------


## Gayl

> ՈՒրիշ ավելի հարմար թեկնածու չկար, մնացածը Նիկոլի կռուտիտնա )))
> 
> Բայց դու թեմայից մի շեղվի


Դե լավ չեմ շեղվում:
Իրանց խնդիրն ա ինչ անուն ուզեն կդնեն, բայց մեկա խնդալու ա :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դե լավ չեմ շեղվում:
> Իրանց խնդիրն ա ինչ անուն ուզեն կդնեն, բայց մեկա խնդալու ա


Հա հեչ..
Ինձ ուղղակի հոգեբանական ասպեկտնա հետաքրքիր ))

Ասենք հանդիպել եմ, որ մարդու անունը Ջիլբերդ լինի ու իրան Յուրա ասեն, հանդիպել եմ, որ Գուրգեն լինի ու իրան Լևիկ ասեն (էտի ինքն էլ չգիտեր, թե ինչի), բայց որ երկու իրար հաջորդող սերունդ Վալերիյ լինեն՝ արտառոց դեպքա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հլա թող քոչարյանն ըլներ, էն ժամանակ կտեսնեինք անվերապահորեն հավատալն ինչ ա նշանակում... 
> 
> ուղղակի սերժը իսկական ղումարբազություն արեց ու պարտվեց... ինքը ղումարբազ ա


Պետք չի թերագնահատել շարժումը, ժողովրդին, ու զզվածության էն աստիճանը որ բոլորը տածում էին ՀՀԿ-ի/համակարգի նկատմամբ։ Ինձ թվում ա Քոչարյանն էլ լիներ, տարբերություն չէր լինի․․․․ կարող ա մի քիչ ձգձգվեր։ Քոչարյանը սադիստ ա, բայց մի փայլուն ուղեղ չի էլի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարծում եմ, որ հստակ պլանավորած էր մինչև փշալարերն գնալն ու փշալարերից չնահանջելը: Մնացածն իմպրովիզ էր:


Եթե դաժե իմպրովիզ էր, լավ մտածված իմպրովիզ էր  :LOL: 

Ու վերջին հաշվով, երևի կարևոր էլի չի։ Կարևորն էն ա, որ ստացվեց։

----------

Chuk (12.05.2018), Mephistopheles (13.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (12.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (12.05.2018), Ուլուանա (12.05.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե դաժե իմպրովիզ էր, լավ մտածված իմպրովիզ էր 
> 
> Ու վերջին հաշվով, երևի կարևոր էլի չի։ Կարևորն էն ա, որ ստացվեց։


Ընտիր իմպրովիզ էր։ 
Ու հա, հեչ կարևոր չի ))

----------


## Gayl

> Պետք չի թերագնահատել շարժումը, ժողովրդին, ու զզվածության էն աստիճանը որ բոլորը տածում էին ՀՀԿ-ի/համակարգի նկատմամբ։ Ինձ թվում ա Քոչարյանն էլ լիներ, տարբերություն չէր լինի․․․․ կարող ա մի քիչ ձգձգվեր։ Քոչարյանը սադիստ ա, բայց մի փայլուն ուղեղ չի էլի։


Չէ համաձայն չեմ, շատ փայլուն ուղեղ ա, բայց որպես դիկտատոր: 
2008 ին էդ լագոտ վախտերովս համոզվեցի, որ ժողովրդի դեմը առնել չի լինի Քոչարյան չէ ուզումա Քադաֆի լինի, իսկ թե ինչու 2008 ին չստացվեց էտ էլ ԼՏՊ_ն կիմանա:

----------


## Գաղթական

Քոչը մի այլ աստիճանի պտուղա:
Նա հաստատ բախման կգնար:

Էս քանի օրը մարտի 1-ի զոհերի հարազատներին էին խոսացնում:
Մեկի հայրն ասեց, որ նաև իրենց երեխեքի արյան գնով տրվեց Նիկոլի հաղթանակը:

ՈՒ պրինցիպի ճիշտ էր:
Սերժի մարտի 1-ի նամյոկից ժողովուդն ավելի կատաղեց..

----------


## Gayl

> Քոչը մի այլ աստիճանի պտուղա:
> Նա հաստատ բախման կգնար:
> 
> Էս քանի օրը մարտի 1-ի զոհերի հարազատներին էին խոսացնում:
> Մեկի հայրն ասեց, որ նաև իրենց երեխեքի արյան գնով տրվեց Նիկոլի հաղթանակը:
> 
> ՈՒ պրինցիպի ճիշտ էր:
> Սերժի մարտի 1-ի նամյոկից ժողովուդն ավելի կատաղեց..


Շատ ճիշտ ա ասել, որովհետև Նիկոլը ստիպեց, որ դաժե մի գրամ հիմք չունենան արտակարգ դրություն մտցնելու, իսկ մարտի մեկից վախեցած ոչ մեկ վիզ չվեկալեց կամերաների ու լայվերի առաջ ծեծեն ու սպանեն, թե չէ ախպերս մի գրամ չկասկածես, որ կրկնելու էին:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Շատ ճիշտ ա ասել, որովհետև Նիկոլը ստիպեց, որ դաժե մի գրամ հիմք չունենան արտակարգ դրություն մտցնելու, իսկ մարտի մեկից վախեցած ոչ մեկ վիզ չվեկալեց կամերաների ու լայվերի առաջ ծեծեն ու սպանեն, թե չէ ախպերս մի գրամ չկասկածես, որ կրկնելու էին:


Նիկոլը չստիպեց եղբայր, ժողովուրդը ստիպեց:
Նիկոլի դերը բնավ չթերագնահատելով եմ ասում:
Նիկոլն ազգի հերոսա՝ իմ համար՝ անկախ թե ապագայում ինչ կանի ու անցյալում ինչա արել:

Ծեծն ու ջարդն էլ, երևի ոչ էնքան կամերաներից վախեցան, ինչքան հասկացան կամ կողից հասկացրին, որ արդեն բեսամբ ուշա:
Մեկ էլ մի թեմայում կարծիք էի գրել, որ համ էլ Սերժին էր ձեռք տալիս ձեռքերը լվանար ու անցներ կուլիսների հետևը:

Տրիբունն ասումա ՀՀԿ-ն պրծելա: Կարողա և պրծելա, բայց Սերժն ու Քոչը դեռ չեն պրծել ու համակարգում դեռ լիքը իրենց հավատարիմ մարդիկ են մնացել:
Հիմա թե ինչքանով Նիկոլին կհաջողվի սաղին ծանրաձողի մոտ հրավիրել՝ կյանքը ցույց կտա:

Իսկ Սերժը, էլի եմ ասում, անասունա: Էնքան էր իրականությունից կտրված, որ իրան թվաց, թե մարտի 1-ի նամյոկով պիտի ժողովուրդը վախենա ցվրվի:
Շանս ունեյին ցրել մինչև էդ, ու կցրեյին, բայց որոշեցին դեմոկրատիա խաղալ ու Նիկոլն էլ էր դրա վրա ստավկա արել:
Սերժը ղեկի մոտ մնալու շանս ուներ նաև Նիկոլի հետ ասուլիսի օրը: Ընդամենը հայտարարում էր վարչապետի պաշտոնից հրաժարվելու մասին ու ժողովրդի մեծ մասը ուրախացած կցվրվեյին տներով:

Բայց էս անգամ մեր ազգի բախտը կռուպնիով բերեց ու իրոք սաղից ՍԱՂԻՑ անկախանալու ու հզորագույն երկիր սարքելու շանս ունենք:
ՈՒ պոտենցիալ էլ ունենք:

Մնումա մեր սիրած փոսերը էլի ու էլի չընկնենք, մնացածը ժամանակի հարցա:

----------


## Gayl

> Նիկոլը չստիպեց եղբայր, ժողովուրդը ստիպեց:
> Նիկոլի դերը բնավ չթերագնահատելով եմ ասում:
> Նիկոլն ազգի հերոսա՝ իմ համար՝ անկախ թե ապագայում ինչ կանի ու անցյալում ինչա արել:
> 
> Ծեծն ու ջարդն էլ, երևի ոչ էնքան կամերաներից վախեցան, ինչքան հասկացան կամ կողից հասկացրին, որ արդեն բեսամբ ուշա:
> Մեկ էլ մի թեմայում կարծիք էի գրել, որ համ էլ Սերժին էր ձեռք տալիս ձեռքերը լվանար ու անցներ կուլիսների հետևը:
> 
> Տրիբունն ասումա ՀՀԿ-ն պրծելա: Կարողա և պրծելա, բայց Սերժն ու Քոչը դեռ չեն պրծել ու համակարգում դեռ լիքը իրենց հավատարիմ մարդիկ են մնացել:
> Հիմա թե ինչքանով Նիկոլին կհաջողվի սաղին ծանրաձողի մոտ հրավիրել՝ կյանքը ցույց կտա:
> ...


Բաց ձեռքեր, սեր և հանդուրժողականություն, մի թշիդ ապտակում են մյուսն էլ դեմ տուր ու քայլ արա: Սա կոչվում է ստիպել, սա խաղի այլ կանոններ էին ու սա 2018 թիվն ա, որտեղ բոլորն ունեն հեռախոս ու լայվ են մտնում, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ աշխարհին չես խափի ու կռուտիտի տեղ չունես, թե չէ ախպերս դու սրանց վրա մի գրամ չկասկածես: 
Ռազմավարական առումով, մարտավարական առումով այդ հողերը....արի ապրիլյան դեպքերը չմոռանանք ու հասկանանք ինչքան են մեզ ատում:

----------


## Գաղթական

Գայլ ջան, իրանք արդեն սկսել էին կրակել ժողովրդի վրա՝ Բ-26-ի մոտ:
ՈՒ կշարունակեյին, եթե ժողովուրդը ավելի մեծ քանակությամբ փողոց դուրս չգար:

Չէ՞ որ ընդամենը մի քանի տարի առաջ էլ բոլորը հեռախոս ունեյին ու լայվ էլ կարային մտնել:
Բայց Երանոսյանին ու իր նմաններին դա չխանգարեց անել էն, ինչ աևեցին:

Հ.Գ. Խոսքը մեր մեջ՝ էս թեման աչքիս ժամանակավրեպ ջուրծեծոցիա )))

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, իրանք արդեն սկսել էին կրակել ժողովրդի վրա՝ Բ-26-ի մոտ:
> ՈՒ կշարունակեյին, եթե ժողովուրդը ավելի մեծ քանակությամբ փողոց դուրս չգար:
> 
> Չէ՞ որ ընդամենը մի քանի տարի առաջ էլ բոլորը հեռախոս ունեյին ու լայվ էլ կարային մտնել:
> Բայց Երանոսյանին ու իր նմաններին դա չխանգարեց անել էն, ինչ աևեցին:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Խոսքը մեր մեջ՝ էս թեման աչքիս ժամանակավրեպ ջուրծեծոցիա )))


Խոսքը ձայնային նռնակների մասին ա?
Ոպշմ ապրենք մենք, ապրի Նիկոլն ու իր թիմը:ճճ

----------


## Գաղթական

> Խոսքը ձայնային նռնակների մասին ա?
> Ոպշմ ապրենք մենք, ապրի Նիկոլն ու իր թիմը:ճճ


Հա, էն որ օրինակ Իլենը ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում չի մոռանա:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, էն որ օրինակ Իլենը ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում չի մոռանա:


Էլի մի աղջիկ էլ էր վիրավորվել: Հաստատ չգիտեմ, բայց թույլատրվում ա օգտագործել, բայց սրանք ինչ որ օգտագործման կանոնների խաղտում են արել:

----------


## Գաղթական

Մեկնաբանություն ավելի լավա չգրեմ, որ ոչ նորմատիվային լեքսիկոնի համար չդատեն ))

----------


## Gayl

Չէ հաստատ մահապատիժը պիտի վերականգնվի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լֆիկ դավայ ռռռռռասվիադնյա ․․․  :Ok:

----------

Chuk (31.05.2018), Gayl (31.05.2018), Life (31.05.2018), Mephistopheles (31.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (31.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Կուզեի որ հետհեղափոխական կառավարությունը ստեղծեր հանրային առաջարկությունների հարթակ, օրինակ սրա նման, ու որ ասենք 10,000 ստորագրություններ հավաքած առաջարկներին վարչապետը պաշտոնապես արձագանքեր։ Նույնիսկ գիտեմ թե առաջին առաջարկս ինչ կլիներ։  :Jpit: 

Ո՞նց անենք որ սենց հարթակ ստեղծեն։

----------

Mr. Annoying (14.06.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (14.06.2018), Աթեիստ (14.06.2018), Արշակ (16.06.2018), Տրիբուն (14.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Էջմիածնի տորֆային ծեծկռտուքը հասնում է կրիտիկական կետի․․․

Ձերբակալվել են Դոն Պիպոն ու Գեներալ Մանվելը՝ լիքը զենգ ու զինամթերք ձեռք բերելու ու դրանց օգտագործման նենգ պլանների համար։

----------

Gayl (16.06.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (16.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

*Մոդերատորական․ ձերբակալման շուրջ զավզակությունները տեղափոխվել են «զավզակնոց»․․․ մնացեք թեմայում, խնդրում եմ, կամ էլ խնայեք բոլորիս, ու զավզակությունները տարեք միանգացմից նպատակային թեմա։*

----------

Mephistopheles (16.06.2018), Արշակ (17.06.2018)

----------


## Norton

Մանվել Գրիգորյանի կողմնակիցները, երթ են անում )

----------

Life (17.06.2018)

----------


## Life

> Մանվել Գրիգորյանի կողմնակիցները, երթ են անում )


Զորավո՛ր, Ձորավա՛ր,Զրոյավո՛ր  :Love:

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, հետհեղափոխական Հայաստանը արդեն պատրա՞ստ է մերկ հեծանվարշավի, թե դեռ Բրյուսել չկա՞նք։

----------


## Alphaone

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, հետհեղափոխական Հայաստանը արդեն պատրա՞ստ է մերկ հեշանվարշավի, թե դեռ Բրյուսել չկա՞նք։


պրովոկացիա՞, թե՞ լուրջ: եթե լուրջ՝ դեռ մի 5-6 տարի մինիմալը պատրաստ չի լինի

----------

Ծլնգ (17.06.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապեր, չթերագնահատելով էս ասածներդ, կուլիսների հետևում խաղերն ու Նիկոլի առաջ կանգնած վտանգները, արի չթերագնահատենք նաև ՀՀԿ–ին էմոցիոնալ ջախջախելը, ու հանրային մակարդակում հոգեբանական–էմոցիոնալ ընկալումները։  Մարդիկ խիստ էմոցիոնալ արարածներ են․ ՀՀԿ–ական ջոջերից սկսած, շարքային քաղաքացիներով վերջացրած։ Մեր գործողությունները ինչքան էլ մեզ թվում ա, թե տրամաբանական դատողությունների արդյունք են, առնվազն մի էդքան էլ, եթե ոչ ավելի, ենթագիտակցական, էմոցիոնալ հիմքեր ունեն։ 
> 
> Ի վերջո, էս հեղափոխությունն էլ եղավ ոչ թե կուլիսային խաղերի, այլ հանրային տրամադրությունների ու ընկալումների տրանսֆորմացիայի շնորհիվ ու միջոցով։ ՈՒ Նիկոլի կողմից, թեկուզ որոշ պոպուլիստական տարրերով ՀՀԿ–ին ժողովրդի առաջ էմոցիոնալ կոտրելը չափազանց էական մոմենտ ա։ 
> Ինչպես որ քո բերած Գուրգեն Եղիազարյանն ա ասում ու որ ավելի կարևոր ա՝ Նիկոլն ա անընդհատ շեշտում, Նիկոլի գլխավոր զենքն ու հենարանը ժողովուրդն ա։


Համաձայն եմ Արշակ ջան, էդ ՀՀԿ-ի համար հաճախակի մանթո ընկնելը կարգին թերապիա կարա լինի:
Բայց ես դեռ մի քիչ հույս ունեմ, որ դրանք լավ ընդդիմություն կարող են լինել ապագա խորհրդարանում՝ կարգին քիմմաքրում անցնելուց հետո:

----------


## Արշակ

> Համաձայն եմ Արշակ ջան, էդ ՀՀԿ-ի համար հաճախակի մանթո ընկնելը կարգին թերապիա կարա լինի:
> Բայց ես դեռ մի քիչ հույս ունեմ, որ դրանք լավ ընդդիմություն կարող են լինել ապագա խորհրդարանում՝ կարգին քիմմաքրում անցնելուց հետո:


Կարգին քիմմաքրումը բարով–խերով անելուց հետո, տեսնենք տակը մի բան կմնա՞ ու արդյո՞ք տակը մնացածները կուզեն էդ վարկաբեկված բրենդը օգտագործել  :Smile:  Էնքան էլ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ տենց լինի, չնայած չեմ բացառում, որ տակը մաքուրոտ մնացածները նոր կուսակցություն ստեղծեն կամ ցրվեն ուրիշ կուսակցությունների մեջ ու ընդդիմություն դառնան։ 

Նորից շեշտեմ․ էս էն դեպքում, եթե քիմմաքրումը բարեհաջող արվի ու արտահերթ արդար ընտրություններ անցկացվեն։

էդ ամումով էս պահին իմ գլխավոր մտահոգությունը Նիկոլի անվտանգությունն ա։ Կառավարության ծրագրի ԱԺ–ում քննարկման պահից ու վերջին մի քանի իրադարձություններից համոզվեցի, որ ՀՀԿ–ն հանրային տրամադրություններ փոխելով հակահեղափոխության, ռեվանշի ռեալ շանս չունի։ Նիկոլը իրանց ողջ գաղափարական թիմին յուրաքանչյուր առիթով մատների վրա խաղացնելով հետևողականորեն կոտրում ա։

----------

Գաղթական (21.06.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Համաձայն եմ Արշակ ջան, էդ ՀՀԿ-ի համար հաճախակի մանթո ընկնելը կարգին թերապիա կարա լինի:
> Բայց ես դեռ մի քիչ հույս ունեմ, որ դրանք լավ ընդդիմություն կարող են լինել ապագա խորհրդարանում՝ կարգին քիմմաքրում անցնելուց հետո:


Մեզ էնպիսի ընդդիմություն ա պետք որ հետագայում ուզենանք իրանց տեսնել նաև իշխանությունում։ ՔՊ-ին հակակշիռ գուցե նաեւ ավելի առաջադեմ ուժ ոչ թե ազգային պահպանողական կուսակցություն։ Առաջ նայող ուժեր են պետք։

----------

boooooooom (22.06.2018), Life (22.06.2018), Յոհաննես (22.06.2018), Տրիբուն (22.06.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մեզ էնպիսի ընդդիմություն ա պետք որ հետագայում ուզենանք իրանց տեսնել նաև իշխանությունում։ ՔՊ-ին հակակշիռ գուցե նաեւ ավելի առաջադեմ ուժ ոչ թե ազգային պահպանողական կուսակցություն։ Առաջ նայող ուժեր են պետք։


Հետդ համաձայն չեմ Շինարար ախպեր:
Նախ ընդդիմությունը միշտ չի, որ հետագայում որպես իշխանությունա պետք տեսնել:
Անգամ ամենալավ ու արդար ուժին միշտ էլ քննադատողա պետք, որ կողքից բացթողումները տեսնելով մատնանշի:
Ճիշտա՝ մենք սովոր ենք, որ իշխանավորը պիտի գռփող-չռփող լինի ու նրա դեմ պայքարողը՝ ժողովրդի թեկնածու, բայց իդեալական տարբերակում դա էնքան էլ էդպես չի:

Մյուս կողմից՝ ինքս լիահույս եմ, որ արտահերթ ընտրություններից սկսած ամենատարբեր պրոֆիլներով կուսակցություններ ի հայտ կգան ու շատ թե քիչ ներկայացված կլինեն Խորհրդարանում, ինչպես և հարիր է պառլամենտական երկրին: Կարծիքների բազմազանության դիալոգից է ծնվում պահի ամենաճիշտ լուծումը:

ՈՒ, վերջիվերջո, ազգային պահպանողականը դա ՀՀԿ-ն չի, այլ էն բալանսը, որ մեզ օդ ու ջրի պես պետքա՝ աշխարհին համաչափ քայլելով հանդերձ, միայն մեզ հատուկ դիմագծերը չկորցնելու համար:

----------


## Շինարար

Ես չասի քննադատել պետք չի։ Բայց դեպի առաջ նայող դիտակետից ոչ թե դեպի հետ։

----------


## Գաղթական

Օքեյ,
«ազգային պահպանողական»-ը դեպի հետ դիտարկելը հենց էնա, ինչ պետքա մեր չուզողին...

----------


## Շինարար

> Օքեյ,
> «ազգային պահպանողական»-ը դեպի հետ դիտարկելը հենց էնա, ինչ պետքա մեր չուզողին...


Լավ էլի

----------

Աթեիստ (22.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

WTF?




> ՆԵՐԽՈՒԺՈՒՄ ՀԱՅՈՑ ՑԵՂԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԹԱՆԳԱՐԱՆ-ԻՆՍՏԻՏՈՒՏ
> 
> Երեկ առավոտյան, ժամը 10:30-ի սահմաններում, օգտվելով Հայաստանից իմ բացակայելու հանգամանքից, Կրթության և գիտության նախարար Արայիկ Հարությունյանը և նրան ուղեկցող փոխնախարար Հովհաննես Հովհաննիսյանը, մտնելով ՀՑԹԻ վարչական մաս, մուտք են գործել իմ առանձնասենյակ, այն պահին, երբ հավաքարարը աշխատանքի ընթացքում սենյակի դուռը բաց էր թողել: Գործուղման մեկնելուց առաջ սենյակում էի թողել անձնական իրերս, համակարգիչը, Միացյալ Նահանգներից բերված, սակայն մշակման փուլում գտնվող թանգարանային արժեքներ: Այնուհետև այս երկու հայախոս օրգանիզմները, ովքեր, ի դեպ ՀՑԹԻ անձնակազմի միաձայն որոշումով, հրավիրվել էին թանգարան՝ լրատվամիջոցների ներկայությամբ առկա խնդրահարույց հարցերը համատեղ քննարկելու համար, փոխանակ տեղեկանալու, թե ինչ խնդիրներ են կան, բացահայտ ու անթաքույց հովանավորչություն դրսևորելով, փորձել են անձնակազմի շրջանում ստահոդ լուրեր տարածել, հոխորտալով, թե իմ մուտքը ՀՑԹԻ վարչական մաս այլևս արգելված է:
> Մի փոքր նախապատմություն. Հարվարդի համալսարանում գիտական գործուղումից վերադառնալուց հետո, վերջին մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում փորձում էի կապ հաստատել և հանդիպել ԿԳ նախարարի հետ՝ իմ կարգավիճակի և թանգարանում առկա խնդիրները քննարկելու և նախորդ կառավարության որոշումների արդյունքում իմ խախտված իրավունքների վերականգման շուրջ լուծումներ գտնելու համար: Փոխարենը, մերժում ստանալով, փոխնախարար Հովհաննես Հովհաննիսյանը, սպառնաց ինձ, թե ոստիկաններ կուղարկի Հայոց ցեղասպանության թանգարան՝ իմ մուտքն այնտեղ արգելելու համար:
> Այս երկու սուբյեկտներին պարբերաբար գրավոր տեղեկացրել եմ թանգարանում իրենց ընկերոջ ու հովանավորյալի կողմից իրականացված այլանդակությունների, թանգարանի ու հուշահամալիրի ընդհանուր անվտանգությունը խաթարելու, ինչպես նաև Գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիայի և ԿԳՆ կողմից անցյալ տարի կայացրած անօրինական որոշումների պահով:
> Այստեղ հետաքրքիր հարց է առաջանում. ինչու՞ նորանշանակ կրթության և գիտության նախարարն ու իր տեղակալը հետևողականորեն պաշտպանում են նախորդ կառավարության անօրինական որոշումնները հենց թանգարանի և իմ կարգավիճակի պահով: Ենթադրում եմ, որ վերջիններս կարծում են, թե ես տեղյակ չեմ այդ դիրքորոշման ակունքներին, ուստի չեմ կարող հանրայնացնել դրա դրդապատճառների մասին ու փաստեր հրապարակել: Իսկ դրանք աննախադեպ ցնցող ու խայտառակ են իրենց բնույթով…
> Այս պահին արդեն կարող ենք արձանագրել, որ հռչակված «զրո հովանավորչության» և «զրո կոռուպցիայի» դարպասներին գրանցվել է մեկական գեղեցիկ ինքնագոլ՝ ԿԳՆ կատարմամբ: Իսկ որ նման պահվածքն ու դիրքորոշումը սերտորեն կապված է քաղաքական բնույթի հետապնդման հետ, այստեղ ինչպես ասում են, կենացները շատ են թանկանալու: Տղանե´ր, շատ շուտով ձեզ պարացնելու ենք, այնպես որ լավ նախապատրաստվեք: Հաշվի առնելով բացահայտումների ու հանրությանը ներկայացվելիք մանրամասնությունների ամոթալի ու խայտառակ բնույթը, ձեր փոխարեն կմտածեի հնարավորինս շուտ հրաժարականի դիմում ներկայացնելու մասին:
> Միաժամանակ, մինչ իմ վերադառնալը մի քանի տնային հանձնարարություններ ունեմ ձեզ համար. Հովհաննես, նախքան չինովնիկական պատյանի մեջ մտնելն ու հղկված չինովնիկական տեքստեր արտաբերելը, լավ կլիներ ուշադրություն դարձնեիր փնթի կազմված կենսագրականիդ, որը զետեղված է ԿԳՆ պաշտոնական կայքէջում: Սա ի՞նչ է, նոր մոտեցում գիտական հրապարակումները կրկնապատկելու առումով: Անթույլատրելի է նման փնթիությունը քո պարագայում: Միաժամանակ որպես քեզանից տարիքով ավագ և գիտական աստիճանով բարձր անձ, պահանջում եմ, որպեսզի այս շաբաթվա ընթացքում գիտական հանրությանը ներկայացնես կենսագրականիդ մեջ հիշատակված «քառասունից ավելի գիտական հոդվածները»: Կրկնում եմ, առնվազն 41 հրապարակում և բոլորը պարտադիր կերպով պետք է լինեն ԳԻՏԱԿԱՆ հոդվածներ: Այստեղ զոքանչի, բաջանաղի ու քենու անունով տպագրված ոչինչ չի անցում, տեղյակ ես, չէ՞… Փարատիր իմ կասկածներն առ այն, որ միտումնավոր կեղծ տվյալներ ես մատուցել բոլորիս..
> Հաջորդ գրառմամբ մանրամասն կներկայացնեմ, թե ինչ կետերով մեղադրանքներ են կազմվելու Կրթության և գիտության նախարարության և Գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիայի դեմ, որոնք վստահաբար կկազմեն ձեր կենսագրականների անբաժանելի մասը:
> ...


Հ․Գ․
Մենակ Հայաստանում ԿԳ նախարարը կարա չեկիստական ռեյդերություն անի, ցեղասպանության թանգարանի տնօրենն էլ՝ հոմոֆոբախառը ՖԲ-յական գյադա-աբիժնիկություն․․․․ ու սրանք էլ մեր գիտության դեմքերն են

Հ․Հ․Գ․
Աչքիս դեգեներալներին զուգահեր դեգիտնականների տռաս հանել ա պետք կազմակերպել

Հ․Հ․Հ․Գ․
Թյու․․․

----------

ivy (27.06.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (27.06.2018), Ներսես_AM (27.06.2018), Վիշապ (27.06.2018), Տրիբուն (27.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Կենացները թանկանում են․․․ 



> Scannews-ի հարցին, թե որպես Հայոց ցեղասպանության թանգարան-ինստիտուտի նախկին աշխատակից՝ ինչպե՞ս կմեկնաբանի Հայկ Դեմոյանի գրառումը՝ ուղղված ԿԳ նախարար Արայիկ Հարությունյանի և փոխնախարար Հովհաննես Հովհաննիսյանի հասցեին ու մասնավորապես նրանց այցին ՀՑԹԻ իր բացակայության պայմաններում, թուրքագետ, ՀՑԹԻ-ի նախկին աշխատակից, Ֆրիդրիխ-Ալեքսանդր համալսարանի (Էռլանգեն-Նյուրնբերգ) հրավիրյալ գիտնական Հայկ Մարտիրոսյանը պատասխանեց․
> 
> «Դե Հովհաննեսին չեմ ճանաչում, այդ թեմայի շուրջ չեմ ուզում խոսել։ Եղել եմ ինստիտուտի աշխատակից որոշ ընդմիջումներով մոտ 5 տարի, ճանաչում եմ թե՛ գրառման հեղինակին, թե՛ հասցեատերերից մյուսին` Արայիկ Հարությունյանին։ Գրառումը, ընդհանուր առմամբ, ցինիկ եմ որակել իմ ՖԲ էջում, բայց դա ինձ համար նորություն չէ, ես տարիների ընթացքում բազմիցս կարդացել և լսել եմ նման որակումներ (չեմ բացառում, որ մեկ այլ ցինիկ որակում էլ իմ մասին արած լինի ուրիշների ներկայությամբ և իմ բացակայությամբ)»։
> 
> Մեր դիտարկմանը, թե ինչպես Դեմոյանն է գրում, արդյոք կա՞ այդ գործողություններում քաղաքական հետապնդում իր նկատմամբ, Հ․Մարտիրոսյանը պատասխանեց․ 
> 
> «Որևէ քաղաքական հետապնդում չեմ տեսնում։ Տնօրենի ընտրություն պետք է լիներ արդեն վաղուց, առնվազն մեկ տարի առաջ, եթե ոչ 2, անձամբ ես տեղյակ չեմ՝ ինչու տեղի չի ունեցել (նախորդ իշխանության օրոք)։ ՀՑԹԻ աշխատակազմի անունից գրելը հին ավանդույթ է։ Իրականում դրանք գրվում են իր կողմից` տրվում մյուսներին ստորագրելու։ Քչերն են կարողանում «հանդգնել» ու չստորագրել դրանք»։

----------


## Ծլնգ

ԿԳնախի մեկնաբանությունները․



ինչ-որ խառը-խշտիկ պատմություններ են․․․ աչքիս Դեմոյանը անցած տարի արտերկիր ա մեկնել, որ վերադառնա ու պաշտոնատարությունը շարունակի, բայց այդ ընթացքում համ թանգարանի կարգավիճակն ա փոխվել, համ էլ՝ հեղափոխություն, մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ հետ է եկել, ու պաշտոնը այլևս իրենը չի, հիմա էլ աթոռակռիվ ա տանում։ Երկկողմանի տնգոցու հոտ ա գալիս․․․

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.06.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

ՀՀԿ-ի վաղտ ամեն բան մենաշնորհ էր Դեմոյանն էլ ցեղասպանությունն էր իրանով արել

----------

Chuk (28.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (28.06.2018), Ծլնգ (27.06.2018), Տրիբուն (27.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հիմա էլ Հովհաննես Հովհաննիսյանը տպագրված աշխատանքների ցանկ ա տեղադրել, տենց էլ չհասկացա՝ ումմ ա ու ինչի համար:

----------


## Chuk

> ԿԳնախի մեկնաբանությունները․
> 
> 
> 
> ինչ-որ խառը-խշտիկ պատմություններ են․․․ աչքիս Դեմոյանը անցած տարի արտերկիր ա մեկնել, որ վերադառնա ու պաշտոնատարությունը շարունակի, բայց այդ ընթացքում համ թանգարանի կարգավիճակն ա փոխվել, համ էլ՝ հեղափոխություն, մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ հետ է եկել, ու պաշտոնը այլևս իրենը չի, հիմա էլ աթոռակռիվ ա տանում։ Երկկողմանի տնգոցու հոտ ա գալիս․․․


Չէ, ինքը շատ վաղուց էդ պաշտոնին չի: Հեղափոխությունը կապ չունի: Հիմնադրամ դառել ա դեկտեմբերին ու հիմնաադրամում տնօրենի պաշտոնակատարն ուրիշն ա եղել: Բայց դեռ մինչև հիմնադրամ դառնալը, դեռ ՊՈԱԿ վիճակում, ինքն արդեն պաշտոնակատար չէր:

----------


## Chuk

> Մենակ Հայաստանում ԿԳ նախարարը կարա չեկիստական ռեյդերություն անի


Ծլնգ ջան, բայց ի՞նչ չեկիստական ռեյդերության մասին ա խոսքը: Գնացել ա իրա նախարարության ենթակայության տակ գտնվող հիմնադրամում առկա խնդիրները լուծելու ու այլ խնդիրներին ծանոթանալու:

Իրա սխալն էն ա, որ եթե պատմությունը ճիշտ ա, ավելի շուտ պետք ա դիմած լիներ իրավապահներին, որ զբաղվեին Դեմոյանով՝ ինքնիրավչության մեղադրանքով:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չէ, ինքը շատ վաղուց էդ պաշտոնին չի: Հեղափոխությունը կապ չունի: Հիմնադրամ դառել ա դեկտեմբերին ու հիմնաադրամում տնօրենի պաշտոնակատարն ուրիշն ա եղել: Բայց դեռ մինչև հիմնադրամ դառնալը, դեռ ՊՈԱԿ վիճակում, ինքն արդեն պաշտոնակատար չէր:


Չուկ ջան, Դեմոյանը սեպտեմբերին գնացել էր արտերկիր գիտական մեկամյա գործուղման/վերապատրաստման։ Աշնան վերջերին հետը մի իրադարձության ժամանակ հանդիպել ու երկար զրույց եմ ունեցել, ու ինքը էն ժամանակ ասեց, որ ամառվա սկիզբ վերադառնալու է իր պաշտոնին։ Այսինքն գոնե ինքը կարծել է, թե այդ գործուղումից հետո հետ իր պաշտոնին ա վերադառնալու։ Ու այն որ մեկ տարի ա տնօրեններ չեն, այլ ժամանակավոր պաշտոնակատարներ են, ահագին հաստատում ա էն, որ տեղը իրենն էր, բայց բացակայության ժամանակ պաշտոնակատարներ էին։ Հաստատ չեմ կարող ասել, բայց հավանական է, որ հիմնադրամի կարգավիճակ ստանալուց հետո էլ պաշտոնը էլի իրենն էր մնալու, բայց հեղափոխության շնորհիվ եղել է իշխանական շարժ ինստիտուտում, ու իրեն ասվել ա, որ վերջ, էլ պաշտոն չունի։

Ընդհանրապես իր սկանդալայնությունից մի քիչ տեղյակ էի, մանավանդ ցեղասպանության հարյուրամյակի կոմիտեի նախագահ եղած ժամանակներից, ու իր գիտական գործունեության որոշ հարցերում էլ էի խնդիրներ տեսնում, բայց սենց հիսթերիկություն իրենից ընդհանրապես չէի սպասում։ Լրիվ սովետական գիտկառավարողի մանդրաժ ա մոտը։

----------

Chuk (28.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, Դեմոյանը սեպտեմբերին գնացել էր արտերկիր գիտական մեկամյա գործուղման/վերապատրաստման։ Աշնան վերջերին հետը մի իրադարձության ժամանակ հանդիպել ու երկար զրույց եմ ունեցել, ու ինքը էն ժամանակ ասեց, որ ամառվա սկիզբ վերադառնալու է իր պաշտոնին։ Այսինքն գոնե ինքը կարծել է, թե այդ գործուղումից հետո հետ իր պաշտոնին ա վերադառնալու։ Ու այն որ մեկ տարի ա տնօրեններ չեն, այլ ժամանակավոր պաշտոնակատարներ են, ահագին հաստատում ա էն, որ տեղը իրենն էր, բայց բացակայության ժամանակ պաշտոնակատարներ էին։ Հաստատ չեմ կարող ասել, բայց հավանական է, որ հիմնադրամի կարգավիճակ ստանալուց հետո էլ պաշտոնը էլի իրենն էր մնալու, բայց հեղափոխության շնորհիվ եղել է իշխանական շարժ ինստիտուտում, ու իրեն ասվել ա, որ վերջ, էլ պաշտոն չունի։
> 
> Ընդհանրապես իր սկանդալայնությունից մի քիչ տեղյակ էի, մանավանդ ցեղասպանության հարյուրամյակի կոմիտեի նախագահ եղած ժամանակներից, ու իր գիտական գործունեության որոշ հարցերում էլ էի խնդիրներ տեսնում, բայց սենց հիսթերիկություն իրենից ընդհանրապես չէի սպասում։ Լրիվ սովետական գիտկառավարողի մանդրաժ ա մոտը։


Հա, տենց խոստում իրան կարող ա տված լինեն, էդտեղ բան չասեցի: Բայց դե իրողություններ են փոխվել :ճ
Ասենք չլինես էդ հաստիքին ու գաս սկսես «գործ անել»: 
Եթե նույնիսկ խոստում ա եղել, պետք ա սպասես, ընթացակարգերն անցնեն, քեզ հաստատեն էդ պաշտոնում, նոր անցնես գործի:
Այսինքն ինձ նույնիսկ իրա էս խայտառակ նամակը չի հետաքրքրում, դրան ես կարամ թեթև նայեմ: Բայց իրա ինքնիրավչությունը անթույլատրելի ա:

----------


## Chuk

Համենայն դեպս ասեմ, որ նենց չի էլի, որ սենց ուղղակի պաշտպանում եմ Հարությունյանին:
Օրինակ երբ ԲՈՀ-ի ղեկավարին փոխում էր՝ առանց վերջինիս զգուշացնելու, էդ անթույլատրելի եմ համարում:

----------

Ծլնգ (28.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, բայց ի՞նչ չեկիստական ռեյդերության մասին ա խոսքը: Գնացել ա իրա նախարարության ենթակայության տակ գտնվող հիմնադրամում առկա խնդիրները լուծելու ու այլ խնդիրներին ծանոթանալու:
> 
> Իրա սխալն էն ա, որ եթե պատմությունը ճիշտ ա, ավելի շուտ պետք ա դիմած լիներ իրավապահներին, որ զբաղվեին Դեմոյանով՝ ինքնիրավչության մեղադրանքով:


Չուկ ջան, ինչ պաշտոնավարում ա, կարծես կրթական ոլորտում ԱԱԾ-ի թևը լինի։ Հա, հասկացանք կոռուպցիա կա, բան, բայց կրթության ոլորտում տոննայով ուրիշ հարցեր կան, որ պաշտոնափոխություններից բացի տեսլականներ ու մտածելակերպի փոփոխություն են պահանջում։ Ու Այբ-ի մոմենտով էլ հեչ վարքը սրտովս չէր։ Ու այս հարցում էլ, նույնիսկ եթե այդ պաշտոնը արդեն իրավականորեն Դեմոյանինը չէր, այդ ինստիտուտը դեմոյանական ա, ու սենց չես վարվում էլի իր հետ։ Ու ճիշտն ասած իր պատասխանները ինձ այնքան էլ չհամոզեցին, որ համպատրաստի գնացել էր խնդիրներին ծանոթանալու՝ լուծելու։ Եթե իսկապես այդքան զբաղված է, ու այդ ինստիտուտը ԿԳ-ի ենթակայության կարևոր կազմակերպություններից չէր, ապա այդտեղից պիտի պատվիրակություն գար իր մոտ, ոչ թե ինքը գնար, ու երկու ոտով սենց պատմության մեջ ընկներ։ Հետո իր պատասխանը, թե որպես ԿԳ նախարար ինքը իր պաշտոնի բերումով ուր ու ոնց ուզում ա կարա ԿԳ-ի ենթակայության տակ գտնվող բոլոր տեղեր մտնի, մեղմ ասած բլթ ա։ Գոյություն ունի ակադեմիական ազատություն գաղափարը, ու քաղաքական պաշտոնյայի այսպիսի վերաբերմունքը ցույց ա տալիս, որ այդ նախարարությունը դեռ սովետից դուրս չի եկել։ Ամենափոքր մի բանը ասեմ, խոսքի ինչ-որ մեկի անձնական գրասենյակում մի ասպիրանտի գործով ղեկավարի մեկնաբանություններ-որոշումներով փաստաթղթեր են։ Սրանց լրիվ գաղտնիություն պիտի ապահովվի, այլապես գիտությունը դառնում ա քաղաքականացված ֆարս։ Ու այն որ նախարարը սենց բաներից կարծես տեղյակ էլ չի, հա, չեկիստության գարշահոտ ա տարածում։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հա, տենց խոստում իրան կարող ա տված լինեն, էդտեղ բան չասեցի: Բայց դե իրողություններ են փոխվել :ճ
> Ասենք չլինես էդ հաստիքին ու գաս սկսես «գործ անել»: 
> Եթե նույնիսկ խոստում ա եղել, պետք ա սպասես, ընթացակարգերն անցնեն, քեզ հաստատեն էդ պաշտոնում, նոր անցնես գործի:
> Այսինքն ինձ նույնիսկ իրա էս խայտառակ նամակը չի հետաքրքրում, դրան ես կարամ թեթև նայեմ: Բայց իրա ինքնիրավչությունը անթույլատրելի ա:


Չուկ ջան, նորից, այդ ինստիտուտը «իրենն ա», ինքն ա այդ ինստիտուտը գրեթե ոչինչից կառուցել։ Ու սենց տիպի դեպքերում, շատ երկրներում այդպիսի տնօրենը ինտիտուտում ցմահ գրասենյակ ա ունենում։ Ու սա նենց չինովնիկական պաշտոն չի, էլի, որ խոստացված կամ չխոստացված լինի։ Սենց պաշտոնում առաջատար գիտ հեղինակություն պիտի լինի, ու Դեմոյանը հենց դրա վրա էլ իր կլյաուզայում նապոռ ա անում, որ ստեղ սաղդ իմ հեղինակության կեսն էլ չունեք, ու այդ ոլորտում իմ դեմը Հայաստանում խաղ չկա, էդ ո՞ւմ պիտի նշանակեք։ Ինչ էլ որ չի եղել, իր հետ սենց չեն վարվում, ու ֆսյո։ 

Հա, ինքան էլ լրիվ քաքի համը չհանեց, ու ինքն իր պաշտոնավարության մահախոսականը չստորագրեց, բայց դրա հերն եմ անիծել, գիտական ինստիտուտ ու ոլորտ ա, թե՞ կրկես։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ինչ պաշտոնավարում ա, կարծես կրթական ոլորտում ԱԱԾ-ի թևը լինի։ Հա, հասկացանք կոռուպցիա կա, բան, բայց կրթության ոլորտում տոննայով ուրիշ հարցեր կան, որ պաշտոնափոխություններից բացի տեսլականներ ու մտածելակերպի փոփոխություն են պահանջում։ Ու Այբ-ի մոմենտով էլ հեչ վարքը սրտովս չէր։ Ու այս հարցում էլ, նույնիսկ եթե այդ պաշտոնը արդեն իրավականորեն Դեմոյանինը չէր, այդ ինստիտուտը դեմոյանական ա, ու սենց չես վարվում էլի իր հետ։ Ու ճիշտն ասած իր պատասխանները ինձ այնքան էլ չհամոզեցին, որ համպատրաստի գնացել էր խնդիրներին ծանոթանալու՝ լուծելու։ Եթե իսկապես այդքան զբաղված է, ու այդ ինստիտուտը ԿԳ-ի ենթակայության կարևոր կազմակերպություններից չէր, ապա այդտեղից պիտի պատվիրակություն գար իր մոտ, ոչ թե ինքը գնար, ու երկու ոտով սենց պատմության մեջ ընկներ։ Հետո իր պատասխանը, թե որպես ԿԳ նախարար ինքը իր պաշտոնի բերումով ուր ու ոնց ուզում ա կարա ԿԳ-ի ենթակայության տակ գտնվող բոլոր տեղեր մտնի, մեղմ ասած բլթ ա։ Գոյություն ունի ակադեմիական ազատություն գաղափարը, ու քաղաքական պաշտոնյայի այսպիսի վերաբերմունքը ցույց ա տալիս, որ այդ նախարարությունը դեռ սովետից դուրս չի եկել։ Ամենափոքր մի բանը ասեմ, խոսքի ինչ-որ մեկի անձնական գրասենյակում մի ասպիրանտի գործով ղեկավարի մեկնաբանություններ-որոշումներով փաստաթղթեր են։ Սրանց լրիվ գաղտնիություն պիտի ապահովվի, այլապես գիտությունը դառնում ա քաղաքականացված ֆարս։ Ու այն որ նախարարը սենց բաներից կարծես տեղյակ էլ չի, հա, չեկիստության գարշահոտ ա տարածում։


Ծլնգ ջան, ինքը պետք ա բոլոր իր ենթակայության հիմնարկներով շրջի, ծանոթանա, քննարկի: Էդ սովետական մոտեցում չի, էդ անհրաժեշտ բան ա իրականում:

Հիմա նայի, խնդիրը գալիս ա «Դեմոյանի սենյակը մտնելուն»: Էս հարցազրույցից էդ չի հասկացվում, դրա համար սինթեզեմ էն, ինչ տարբեր տեղերից իմացել, լսել, կարդացել եմ: Հիմնականում Ազատությանը տված հարցազրույցում ասելիքս կա, բայց փորձեմ ամբողջացնել: 

Թանգարանում ինքն ու Հովհաննեսը նախ քննարկում են ունեցել տնօրենի պաշտոնակատարի ու փոխտնօրենների հետ: Ասա ինձ, որտե՞ղ պետք է լիներ էդ քննարկումը, եթե ոչ տնօրենի սենյակում: Կրկնում եմ՝ տնօրենի սենյակում, ոչ թե Դեմոյանի սենյակում:

Այսինքն էդ սենյակում ուրիշ ոչինչ չի արվել, բացի աշխատանքային հանդիպումից, որին մասնակցել է այդ աշխատասենյակի իրական տերը՝ տնօրենի պաշտոնակատարը: 

Դրանից հետո հանդիպում-քննարկում է եղել բոլոր աշխատողների հետ՝ արդեն խորհրդակցությունների ինչ-որ մեծ սենյակում:

Իսկ Դեմոյանն իր նամակով փորձում է պատրանք ստեղծել, թե իր անձնական տարածք են ներխուժել: Չկա տենց բան, ախպեր ջան: Էդ ինքն ա պետական հիմնարկում տարածք փորձել գրավել:



Ինչ վերաբերում ա նախարարության ընդհանուր գործելաոճին, ինձ էլ լիքը բան դուր չի գալիս: Բայց եթե խնդիրը դիտարկում եմ արտահերթ ընտրությունների պատրաստման կոնտեքստում, սաղ իրա տեղն ա ընկնում: Ոչ մեկիս համար էլ գաղտնիք չի, որ ընտրական պրոցեսների վրա ազդող մեծ գործոններից էր դառել կրթական համակարգը՝ իրա ենթակառուցվածքներով: Ու մինչ արտահերթը առաջնային խնդիր կա էս համակարգը վերաձևելու:

Եթե արտահերթից հետո նման ոճի քաղաքականություն կշարունակվի, ես էլ կլինեմ քննադատող կողմ: Իսկ հիմա ստիպված եմ համակերպվել, որ ոչ կառավարության ծրագրում նորմալ հայեցակարգ կա գիտության ու կրթության զարգացման հարցում, ոչ էլ բուն աշխատաոճում:

----------

Տրիբուն (28.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, ինքը պետք ա բոլոր իր ենթակայության հիմնարկներով շրջի, ծանոթանա, քննարկի: Էդ սովետական մոտեցում չի, էդ անհրաժեշտ բան ա իրականում:
> 
> Հիմա նայի, խնդիրը գալիս ա «Դեմոյանի սենյակը մտնելուն»: Էս հարցազրույցից էդ չի հասկացվում, դրա համար սինթեզեմ էն, ինչ տարբեր տեղերից իմացել, լսել, կարդացել եմ: Հիմնականում Ազատությանը տված հարցազրույցում ասելիքս կա, բայց փորձեմ ամբողջացնել: 
> 
> Թանգարանում ինքն ու Հովհաննեսը նախ քննարկում են ունեցել տնօրենի պաշտոնակատարի ու փոխտնօրենների հետ: Ասա ինձ, որտե՞ղ պետք է լիներ էդ քննարկումը, եթե ոչ տնօրենի սենյակում: Կրկնում եմ՝ տնօրենի սենյակում, ոչ թե Դեմոյանի սենյակում:
> 
> Այսինքն էդ սենյակում ուրիշ ոչինչ չի արվել, բացի աշխատանքային հանդիպումից, որին մասնակցել է այդ աշխատասենյակի իրական տերը՝ տնօրենի պաշտոնակատարը: 
> 
> Դրանից հետո հանդիպում-քննարկում է եղել բոլոր աշխատողների հետ՝ արդեն խորհրդակցությունների ինչ-որ մեծ սենյակում:
> ...


Չուկ ջան, ես Դեմայոնի կլյաուզայի վրա հիմնվելով չեմ ասում, ու իրենք ինստիտուտում ինչ են արել, դա այնքան էլ կարևոր չի, բայց կիսա-քմծիծաղով ասել․ «բարեկամներ․․․ նախարարը ուր ուզի կարա մտնի․․․» գիտական ոլորտում բեսպրիձել ա։ Արդեն նկարագրեցի մի փոքր խնդիր այսպիսի մոտեցման սխալ լինելուն։ Մի հատ էլ քաղաքական խնդիր սրա հետ ասեմ․․․ նենց էգոներ ոնց որ գիտական ոլորտում են, ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ չկան․․․ այդտեղ երկու իրար կողք գրասենյակներ ունեցող մարդ կարա մեկի գրասենյակը մյուսինից 10սմ-ով լայն լինելու համար տասնյակ տարիներով իրար հետ չխոսել ու իրար ասպիրատների կարիերաների վրա քար քցել։ Ու հա, կարաս ասես նախարարը պիտի սրանց սաղին տեղը դնի, բայց այդքան էլ տենց չի․ գիտությունը ոչ թե նախարարի վրա է կառուցվում, այլ այդ եգոմանիակների, ու ճիշտ քաղաքականությունը այստեղ չեզոքությունն ա ու բոլորի համար լավը լինելը, մանավանդ Դեմոյանի կարգի գիտ-հեղինակությունների, ինչքան էլ որ հիսթերիկ կլյաուզնիկներ դրանք չլինեն։

Իսկ շրջելը, հա, թող էլի շրջի, բայց հասել ա ինստիտուտ, ու իմացել ա որ Դեմոյանը երկրում չի (եթե իսկապես այդպես ա իմացել), թող հարցներ, բա երբ ա գալու, ու վերադառնար 5 օր հետո։ Կամ գնում ես ինստիտուտ, բա մի հատ չե՞ս տեղեկանում, ով ա լինելու հանդիպմանը, ու արդյոք այդ ինստիտուտը կառուցած ու տնօրենի պաշտոնի հավակնողը լինելու ա թե չէ։ Իսկ իր նկարագրած սենց՝ ահազանգ ստացանք, եկանք տեղում ծանոթանալու, հա, լրիվ սովետական մոտեցում ա, որ էս ա համպատրաստի մեկին բռնենք նալենք, կամ էլ տեղում ջոկենք խի իրար հետ յոլա չեն գնում։ Ամենայն հարգանքով բոլորի նկատմամբ, սենց գործ առաջ չի գնա, այլ միմիայն միկրոկառավարչի համբավ ձեռք կբերես, ու ամեն մի հարցի համար մարդիկ կսկսեն նախարարին կլյաուզաներ գրել։

Արտահերթին պատրաստելու կոնտեքստը կարևոր ա, բայց չպիտի սահմանափակող լինի։ Հայաստանում ԿԳ ոլորտը նախանցած դարում ա։ Եթե ժամ առաջ նախարարը չի սկսում դրա արդիականացման ռելսավորումը, մանավանդ գիտական ոլորտի, ապա գործ չի անում։ Ու հիմա Արայիկի գործունեությունը միջին շերտի սովետական ոճի մենեջերի տպավորություն ա թողնում, քան ԿԳ ոլորտի քաղ գործչի։ Կառավարության ծրագրի մասին էլ կարծիքս հայտնել եմ, ու որ քո ասածները չկան, դա Արայիկի մեղքն էլ ա։ Մի խոսքով չեմ ուզում շատ տարածվեմ, բայց լիքը հիասթափված եմ ԿԳնախից։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.06.2018)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> գիտությունը ոչ թե նախարարի վրա է կառուցվում, այլ այդ եգոմանիակների, ու ճիշտ քաղաքականությունը այստեղ չեզոքությունն ա ու բոլորի համար լավը լինելը, մանավանդ Դեմոյանի կարգի գիտ-հեղինակությունների, ինչքան էլ որ հիսթերիկ կլյաուզնիկներ դրանք չլինեն։


կներես, բայց մի ուրիշ տիպի նադայել եմ եղել էդ քո ասած «եգոմանիակներից»: Թող իրանց թաշախուստեն հավաքեն ու սիգարոն գիտությունից:

----------

Chuk (28.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ես Դեմայոնի կլյաուզայի վրա հիմնվելով չեմ ասում, ու իրենք ինստիտուտում ինչ են արել, դա այնքան էլ կարևոր չի, բայց կիսա-քմծիծաղով ասել․ «բարեկամներ․․․ նախարարը ուր ուզի կարա մտնի․․․» գիտական ոլորտում բեսպրիձել ա։ Արդեն նկարագրեցի մի փոքր խնդիր այսպիսի մոտեցման սխալ լինելուն։ Մի հատ էլ քաղաքական խնդիր սրա հետ ասեմ․․․ նենց էգոներ ոնց որ գիտական ոլորտում են, ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ չկան․․․ այդտեղ երկու իրար կողք գրասենյակներ ունեցող մարդ կարա մեկի գրասենյակը մյուսինից 10սմ-ով լայն լինելու համար տասնյակ տարիներով իրար հետ չխոսել ու իրար ասպիրատների կարիերաների վրա քար քցել։ Ու հա, կարաս ասես նախարարը պիտի սրանց սաղին տեղը դնի, բայց այդքան էլ տենց չի․ գիտությունը ոչ թե նախարարի վրա է կառուցվում, այլ այդ եգոմանիակների, ու ճիշտ քաղաքականությունը այստեղ չեզոքությունն ա ու բոլորի համար լավը լինելը, մանավանդ Դեմոյանի կարգի գիտ-հեղինակությունների, ինչքան էլ որ հիսթերիկ կլյաուզնիկներ դրանք չլինեն։
> 
> Իսկ շրջելը, հա, թող էլի շրջի, բայց հասել ա ինստիտուտ, ու իմացել ա որ Դեմոյանը երկրում չի (եթե իսկապես այդպես ա իմացել), թող հարցներ, բա երբ ա գալու, ու վերադառնար 5 օր հետո։ Կամ գնում ես ինստիտուտ, բա մի հատ չե՞ս տեղեկանում, ով ա լինելու հանդիպմանը, ու արդյոք այդ ինստիտուտը կառուցած ու տնօրենի պաշտոնի հավակնողը լինելու ա թե չէ։ Իսկ իր նկարագրած սենց՝ ահազանգ ստացանք, եկանք տեղում ծանոթանալու, հա, լրիվ սովետական մոտեցում ա, որ էս ա համպատրաստի մեկին բռնենք նալենք, կամ էլ տեղում ջոկենք խի իրար հետ յոլա չեն գնում։ Ամենայն հարգանքով բոլորի նկատմամբ, սենց գործ առաջ չի գնա, այլ միմիայն միկրոկառավարչի համբավ ձեռք կբերես, ու ամեն մի հարցի համար մարդիկ կսկսեն նախարարին կլյաուզաներ գրել։
> 
> Արտահերթին պատրաստելու կոնտեքստը կարևոր ա, բայց չպիտի սահմանափակող լինի։ Հայաստանում ԿԳ ոլորտը նախանցած դարում ա։ Եթե ժամ առաջ նախարարը չի սկսում դրա արդիականացման ռելսավորումը, մանավանդ գիտական ոլորտի, ապա գործ չի անում։ Ու հիմա Արայիկի գործունեությունը միջին շերտի սովետական ոճի մենեջերի տպավորություն ա թողնում, քան ԿԳ ոլորտի քաղ գործչի։ Կառավարության ծրագրի մասին էլ կարծիքս հայտնել եմ, ու որ քո ասածները չկան, դա Արայիկի մեղքն էլ ա։ Մի խոսքով չեմ ուզում շատ տարածվեմ, բայց լիքը հիասթափված եմ ԿԳնախից։


Ապ, ի՞նչ կապ ունի Դեմոյանն էնտեղ ա թե չէ: Ինչ որ վիպական կերպար ես սարքել Դեմոյանին: Հա, ինքը յեքա բան ա արել, բայց նախ մենակ չի արել, հետո պետության «պատվերով» ա արել: Հիմա ինքը էնտեղ ոչ մի բան ա, իրան չպիտի որևէ մեկը սպասի: Կամ ընդհանրապես ինքն ի՞նչ գործ ունի էնտեղ:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> կներես, բայց մի ուրիշ տիպի նադայել եմ եղել էդ քո ասած «եգոմանիակներից»: Թող իրանց թաշախուստեն հավաքեն ու սիգարոն գիտությունից:


Annoying ջան, դրանց փոխարինողներն էլ են էգոմանիակ լինելու․․․ կարող ա նույն ձևի չէ, բայց լինելու են։ Մերիթոկրատիկ համակարգի կողմնակի ազդեցություններից ա։

Որ 60-ականներին Բերկլիում հիպպիները հեղափոխություն էին անում, Բերկլիի ռոկտորը ասել էր, որ համալսարանի կառավարչի գործն է․ ապահովել ուսանողներին սեքսով, շրջանավարտներին՝ ֆուտբոլով, ու պրոֆեսորներին՝ փարքինգով։ նենց որ նույնիսկ ամենաառաջատար կրթական համակարգերով երկրներում էլ պրոֆեսորները «մեքենայի կայանատեղի համար» իրար միս են ուտում․․․

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապ, ի՞նչ կապ ունի Դեմոյանն էնտեղ ա թե չէ: Ինչ որ վիպական կերպար ես սարքել Դեմոյանին: Հա, ինքը յեքա բան ա արել, բայց նախ մենակ չի արել, հետո պետության «պատվերով» ա արել: Հիմա ինքը էնտեղ ոչ մի բան ա, իրան չպիտի որևէ մեկը սպասի: Կամ ընդհանրապես ինքն ի՞նչ գործ ունի էնտեղ:


Ոչ մի վիպական կերպար էլ չեմ սարքել՝ ինքը իր ձեռքով ցույց տվեց, որ դալբայոբ ա, իսկ մնացածում․․․ արի ուղղակի համաձայնվենք, որ իրար հետ համաձայն չենք գիտական ոլորտի կառավարման մեխանիզմների շուրջ։

----------


## Chuk

> Ոչ մի վիպական կերպար էլ չեմ սարքել՝ ինքը իր ձեռքով ցույց տվեց, որ դալբայոբ ա, իսկ մնացածում․․․ արի ուղղակի համաձայնվենք, որ իրար հետ համաձայն չենք գիտական ոլորտի կառավարման մեխանիզմների շուրջ։


Կամ էլ կարող ա ամեն մեկս մի ասպեկտի վրա ա կենտրոնացել, դրա համար զրույցը թարս ա գնում:

Ես համաձայն եմ, որ ԿԳ նախարարը չպիտի իրան տիրոջ պես զգա էդ հիմնարկներում, չպետք ա «հանցանքի վայրում» բռնելու համար անկանխատեսելի այցեր անի և այլն: 

Բայց ես չեմ կարծում, որ սա էդ դեպքն ա: Իսկ հարցազրույցի ժամանակ իրա ասածը, որ երբ ուզեմ կգնամ, երկար չմտածված պատասխան եմ կարծում: Որտև երբ որ քեզ գալիս ասում են, թե ի՞նչ գործ ունեիր էնտեղ, էդ պահին շվարում ես, թե ո՞նց ինչ գործ ունեմ այ ախպեր ջան, էդ անտերն իմ գործն ա: 

Էստեղ կոնկրետ խնդիր ա եղել, ու երբ գրաֆիկում ազատ ժամանակ են գտել, զբաղվել են էդ խնդրով: Դեմոյանն ուղղակի իրա նամակով թեման ուրիշ ուղղությամբ ա շեղել:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կամ էլ կարող ա ամեն մեկս մի ասպեկտի վրա ա կենտրոնացել, դրա համար զրույցը թարս ա գնում:
> 
> Ես համաձայն եմ, որ ԿԳ նախարարը չպիտի իրան տիրոջ պես զգա էդ հիմնարկներում, չպետք ա «հանցանքի վայրում» բռնելու համար անկանխատեսելի այցեր անի և այլն: 
> 
> Բայց ես չեմ կարծում, որ սա էդ դեպքն ա: Իսկ հարցազրույցի ժամանակ իրա ասածը, որ երբ ուզեմ կգնամ, երկար չմտածված պատասխան եմ կարծում: Որտև երբ որ քեզ գալիս ասում են, թե ի՞նչ գործ ունեիր էնտեղ, էդ պահին շվարում ես, թե ո՞նց ինչ գործ ունեմ այ ախպեր ջան, էդ անտերն իմ գործն ա: 
> 
> Էստեղ կոնկրետ խնդիր ա եղել, ու երբ գրաֆիկում ազատ ժամանակ են գտել, զբաղվել են էդ խնդրով: Դեմոյանն ուղղակի իրա նամակով թեման ուրիշ ուղղությամբ ա շեղել:


Հա, Չուկ ջան, հասկանում եմ ասածներդ, ես մենակ էս դեպքի մասին չէի Արայիկի գործունեությունից իմ տպավորություններով կիսվում։ Բայց սենց տիպի «շվարումներն» էլ քաղաքական գործիչը, մանավանդ ԿԳ նախարարը, մի ոլորտիում որտեղ ակադեմիական ազատությունը ֆունդամենտալներից է, չպիտի իրեն թույլ տա։ Ինչևէ, հլը կհետևենք Արայիկի գործունեությանը։ Ու չես պատկերացնի, թե մեկը ես ինչքան եմ ուզում, որ Արայիկն էլ, ԿԳ ոլորտում բոլոր բարեփոխողներն էլ լինեն առավելագույնս հաջողակ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.06.2018)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> Annoying ջան, դրանց փոխարինողներն էլ են էգոմանիակ լինելու․․․ կարող ա նույն ձևի չէ, բայց լինելու են։ Մերիթոկրատիկ համակարգի կողմնակի ազդեցություններից ա։
> 
> Որ 60-ականներին Բերկլիում հիպպիները հեղափոխություն էին անում, Բերկլիի ռոկտորը ասել էր, որ համալսարանի կառավարչի գործն է․ ապահովել ուսանողներին սեքսով, շրջանավարտներին՝ ֆուտբոլով, ու պրոֆեսորներին՝ փարքինգով։ նենց որ նույնիսկ ամենաառաջատար կրթական համակարգերով երկրներում էլ պրոֆեսորները «մեքենայի կայանատեղի համար» իրար միս են ուտում․․․


Ես երկու դասախոս եմ ունեցել, որոնք իրանց կարդացած կուրսի ուղիղ կեսը պատմել են, որ իրանց աշխատանքներըՆոբելյան մրցանակի էին արժանի, բայց դե իրանք հրեա չէին, որ ստանային: Ինձ թվում ա ինքնագնահատականի հարց ա: Ես ցեղասպանագիտությունից գլուխ չեմ հանում, Դեմոյանի վաստակը ըտեղ չեմ կարա նշեմ կամ գնահատեմ, բայց օրինակ իմ դասախոսներին չի հասնում փարքինգի տեղ  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (28.06.2018), Ծլնգ (28.06.2018), Տրիբուն (28.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Էս էլ ԿԳՆ հայտարություն՝ ամփոփ իրավիճակը ներկայացնող.

«ՀՀ գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիայի «Հայոց Ցեղասպանության թանգարան-ինստիտուտ» ՊՈԱԿ-ը ՀՀ ԳԱԱ համակարգում ներառված պետական ոչ առևտրային կազմակերպություններից էր, որի տնօրենի հետ աշխատանքային պայմանագիր կնքելու և լուծելու իրավասությունը պատկանում էր ՀՀ ԳԱԱ նախագահին:

ՀՀ գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիայի «Հայոց Ցեղասպանության թանգարան-ինստիտուտ» ՊՈԱԿ-ի տնօրենի հետ կնքված աշխատանքային պայմանագրի ժամկետն ավարտվել է 2017 թվականի փետրվարին, որից հետո ՀՀ ԳԱԱ նախագահի հրամանով Հայկ Դեմոյանը նշանակվել է տնօրենի պաշտոնակատար՝ մինչև սահմանված կարգով նոր տնօրենի ընտրությունները։ Հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը, որ տնօրենի պաշտոնակատարը մեկնել է ԱՄՆ, 2017 թ. սեպտեմբերին ՀՀ ԳԱԱ նախագահի հրամանով ՀՑԹԻ տնօրենի նոր պաշտոնակատար է նշանակվել Սուրեն Մանուկյանը, իսկ 2017 թ. հոկտեմբերի 23-ին` Գևորգ Վարդանյանը։ 

ՀՀ կառավարության 2017 թվականի դեկտեմբերի 21-ի N 1696-Ն որոշմամբ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիայի «Հայոց ցեղասպանության թանգարան-ինստիտուտ» պետական ոչ առևտրային կազմակերպությունը վերակազմավորման ձևով վերակազմավորել է «Հայոց ցեղասպանության թանգարան-ինստիտուտ» հիմնադրամի: Նույն որոշմամբ հիմնադրամի տնօրենի ժամանակավոր պաշտոնակատար է նշանակվել Գևորգ Հրանտի Վարդանյանը:

Միաժամանակ տեղեկացնում ենք, որ 2018 թվականի հունիս ամսին Հայկ Դեմոյանը, վերադառնալով ԱՄՆ-ից և պարտադրելով տնօրենի պաշտոնակատար Գևորգ Վարդանյանին հրաժարականի դիմում ներկայացել, ինքնակամ զբաղեցրել է ՀՑԹԻ հիմնադրամի տնօրենի աշխատասենյակը, օգտագործել ծառայողական ավտոմեքենան՝ դրա համար չունենալով ոչ մի իրավական հիմք, չհանդիսանալով ՀՑԹԻ հիմնադրամի տնօրեն կամ պաշտոնակատար։

Անհասկանալի իրավիճակը պարզելու նպատակով ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարարի տեղակալ Հովհաննես Հովհաննիսյանը զանգահարել է Հ. Դեմոյանին, ով ներկայացել է որպես ՀՑԹԻ տնօրեն և հայտարարել, որ չի պատրաստվում ոչ մի տեղ հեռանալ տնօրենի աշխատասենյակից։ Փոխնախարար Հովհաննիսյանը պարոն Դեմոյանին հայտնել է նման գործելակերպի անօրինականության մասին՝ ընդգծելով, որ հարցը կարող է լուծում ստանալ իրավապահների միջամտությամբ։

2018 թվականի հունիս ամսին Հ. Դեմոյանը նամակներ է ուղարկել աշխատակազմի անունից` հանդիպում խնդրելով թանգարանի աշխատակիցների հետ։ Բազմաթիվ նամակներին ի պատասխան` ԿԳ նախարար Արայիկ Հարությունյանը և փոխնախարար Հովհաննես Հովհաննիսյանը ժամանել են ՀՑԹԻ, որտեղ և հանդիպում են ունեցել աշխատակազմի հետ, որի ընթացքում թանգարանի աշխատակիցները հավաստիացրել են, որ թանգարանի աշխատանքները ընթանում են բնականոն հունով, և հանդիպման ժամանակ որևէ մտահոգիչ հարց չեն հնչեցրել։ Նրանց տեղեկացվել է, որ առաջիկայում տեղի է ունենալու թանգարանի հոգաբարձուների խորհրդի նիստ և հայտարարվելու է մրցույթ՝ տնօրենի թափուր պաշտոնի համար։

Ինչ վերաբերում է ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարար Արայիկ Հարությունյանի և փոխնախարար Հովհաննես Հովհաննիսյանի «ներխուժմանը»` տեղեկացնենք, որ ՀՑԹԻ հիմնադրամի հիմնադիրը Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունն է` ի դեմս Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարության, որի անունից հանդես եկող պետական կառավարման լիազորված մարմինը Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կրթության և գիտության նախարարությունն է, և տվյալ պարագայում նախարարի և փոխնախարարի «ներխուժման» մասին խոսք լինել չէր կարող։ 

Անդրադառնալով թանգարան-ինստիտուտում Հայկ Դեմոյանի առանձնասենյակի խնդրին՝ նշենք, որ առնվազն անհասկանալի է, թե պետական հիմնարկում ինչպես կարող է լինել տվյալ հաստատությունում տնօրեն կամ փոխտնօրեն չաշխատող որևէ մեկի առանձնասենյակ։ Հավելենք, որ ՀՑԹԻ փոխտնօրենների հետ հանդիպումը տեղի է ունեցել ՀՑԹԻ տնօրենի ժամանակավոր պաշտոնակատար Գևորգ Վարդանյանի աշխատասենյակում։

ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարարությունն անընդունելի է համարում իրեն գիտնական համարող մարդու նման ոճով և բառապաշարով հրապարակային ելույթները: Միաժամանակ, կոչ ենք անում հայ ժողովրդի համար այս կարևորագույն կառույցը՝ Հայոց ցեղասպանության թանգարան-ինստիտուտը, երբևէ չներքաշել սկանդալների, անձնական հարցերի լուծման և աթոռակռվի մեջ։»

----------

Mr. Annoying (28.06.2018), Տրիբուն (28.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ԿԳՆ֊ի էս հայտարարությունից էրևում ա, որ իրանք իրոք կիլոմետրերով հեռու են գիտական ազատություն ու էթիկա կոչեցյալից։ Անկախ նրանից Դեմոյանն էնտեղ գրասենյակ ունի, տնօրեն ա, թե չէ, եթե ինքը պաշտոնապես գրասենյակը չի հանձնել բանալիով֊բանով, անկախ ամեն ինչից իրավունք չունեն էդ տարածք մտնելու։ Հայտարարությունից տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ դա իրանց տարածքն ա, ինչ կուզեն, կանեն։ Չկա տենց բան։ 

Դե գիտության անկախության մասին խոսելն էլ ընդհանրապես ավելորդ ա էն բանից հետո, երբ Արայիկը հայտարարել ա, որ եկամտաբեր գիտությունն են ֆինանսավորելու։

----------

Ծլնգ (28.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԿԳՆ֊ի էս հայտարարությունից էրևում ա, որ իրանք իրոք կիլոմետրերով հեռու են գիտական ազատություն ու էթիկա կոչեցյալից։ Անկախ նրանից Դեմոյանն էնտեղ գրասենյակ ունի, տնօրեն ա, թե չէ, եթե ինքը պաշտոնապես գրասենյակը չի հանձնել բանալիով֊բանով, անկախ ամեն ինչից իրավունք չունեն էդ տարածք մտնելու։ Հայտարարությունից տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ դա իրանց տարածքն ա, ինչ կուզեն, կանեն։ Չկա տենց բան։ 
> 
> Դե գիտության անկախության մասին խոսելն էլ ընդհանրապես ավելորդ ա էն բանից հետո, երբ Արայիկը հայտարարել ա, որ եկամտաբեր գիտությունն են ֆինանսավորելու։


Իսկ ես հետևյալը հասկացա ԿԳՆ հայտարարությունից ․․․․ Դեմոյանը իրան պահել ա ոչ թե որպես գիտնական, այլ որպես ադմիսնիտրատոր/տնօրեն։ Այսինքն ամբողջ խնիդրը կառուցել ա ոչ թե իրա գիտնական լինելու ու որպես գիտնական իրա իրավունքներըն ու անկախությունը ոտնահարված լինելու վրա, այլ իրա տնօրեն եղած լինելու, կաբինետ ունցած լինելու, ծառայողական մեքենայից օգտվելու, ու սենց բաների վրա։ Դեմոյանն իրան պահել ա ոչ թե որպես գիտնական, ալ որպես իրավախախտ նախկին տնօրեն։ ԿԳՆ արձագանքն էլ եղել ա համապատասխան։ Այսինքն հարցը դիտարկել են ոչ թե գիտնականի գործունեության կոնտեքստում, այլ հիմնադրամի տնօրենի գործունեության կոնտեքստում։

----------

Chuk (28.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ես հետևյալը հասկացա ԿԳՆ հայտարարությունից ․․․․ Դեմոյանը իրան պահել ա ոչ թե որպես գիտնական, այլ որպես ադմիսնիտրատոր/տնօրեն։ Այսինքն ամբողջ խնիդրը կառուցել ա ոչ թե իրա գիտնական լինելու ու որպես գիտնական իրա իրավունքներըն ու անկախությունը ոտնահարված լինելու վրա, այլ իրա տնօրեն եղած լինելու, կաբինետ ունցած լինելու, ծառայողական մեքենայից օգտվելու, ու սենց բաների վրա։ Դեմոյանն իրան պահել ա ոչ թե որպես գիտնական, ալ որպես իրավախախտ նախկին տնօրեն։ ԿԳՆ արձագանքն էլ եղել ա համապատասխան։ Այսինքն հարցը դիտարկել են ոչ թե գիտնականի գործունեության կոնտեքստում, այլ հիմնադրամի տնօրենի գործունեության կոնտեքստում։


Տրիբուն ջան, ցանկացած գիտնական համ էլ ադմինիստրատոր ա, ուղղակի հիերարխիայում իրա տեղից կախված տարբեր ադմինիստրատիվ գործեր ա անում։ 
Է երկու կողմն էլ իրանց անասունավարի են պահում։ Ու մեկ ա, ԿԳՆ ադեկվատ քայլ կլիներ, եթե Դեմոյանին ասեին, որ թաշախուստան հավաքի, գնա։ Ու եթե անգամ ասել են, չի գնացել, ճիշտ կլիներ համապատասխան մարմիններով գրասենյակն ազատ տալ, ոչ թե դառնալ էդ համապատասխան մարմինը։ Գիտնականի գրասենյակ ներխուժելը հանաք֊մասխարություն չի։ Նույնիսկ տարիներ առաջ ավարտած ասպիրանտի գրասենյակ ոչ ոք չի ներխուժում, մինչև ասպիրանտը բանալին չի հանձնում, ու կոմպը ֆորմատի չի ուղարկվում։

----------

Ծլնգ (28.06.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Տրիբուն ջան, ցանկացած գիտնական համ էլ ադմինիստրատոր ա, ուղղակի հիերարխիայում իրա տեղից կախված տարբեր ադմինիստրատիվ գործեր ա անում։ 
> Է երկու կողմն էլ իրանց անասունավարի են պահում։ Ու մեկ ա, ԿԳՆ ադեկվատ քայլ կլիներ, եթե Դեմոյանին ասեին, որ թաշախուստան հավաքի, գնա։ Ու եթե անգամ ասել են, չի գնացել, ճիշտ կլիներ համապատասխան մարմիններով գրասենյակն ազատ տալ, ոչ թե դառնալ էդ համապատասխան մարմինը։ Գիտնականի գրասենյակ ներխուժելը հանաք֊մասխարություն չի։ Նույնիսկ տարիներ առաջ ավարտած ասպիրանտի գրասենյակ ոչ ոք չի ներխուժում, մինչև ասպիրանտը բանալին չի հանձնում, ու կոմպը ֆորմատի չի ուղարկվում։


Լավ էլի Բյուր։ Նույնիսկ կոնֆլիկտի դեպքում մեյլն են մտնում։ Ես չեմ ասում ճիշտ ա, բայց նենց չի որ մի չլսված չտեսնված բան էին անում։ Ես որ փհդ էի դիմում ամերիկյան բուհերից մեկից պոտենցիալ ղեկավար էի փնտրում բա զզվել եմ ստեղի ռասիզմից դուրս եմ գալու գործից։ Մի քանի օրից նույն բուհի քարտուղարությունից այդ մարդու աշխատանքային մեյլից նամակ էլավ որ ինքը մեզ մոտ չի աշխատում էլ։

----------

Chuk (28.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (28.06.2018), Տրիբուն (28.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ էլի Բյուր։ Նույնիսկ կոնֆլիկտի դեպքում մեյլն են մտնում։ Ես չեմ ասում ճիշտ ա, բայց նենց չի որ մի չլսված չտեսնված բան էին անում։ Ես որ փհդ էի դիմում ամերիկյան բուհերից մեկից պոտենցիալ ղեկավար էի փնտրում բա զզվել եմ ստեղի ռասիզմից դուրս եմ գալու գործից։ Մի քանի օրից նույն բուհի քարտուղարությունից այդ մարդու աշխատանքային մեյլից նամակ էլավ որ ինքը մեզ մոտ չի աշխատում էլ։


Շին, դե ճիշտ չի էլի տենց վարքը, հատկապես երբ դա էնպիսի բարձր ատյանից ա գալիս, ինչպիսին ԿԳՆ֊ն ա։
Բայց գրածիցդ համարյա բան չհասկացա  :Jpit:  ու՞մ ես մեյլ գրել, ո՞վ ա հեռացվել։
Հ.Գ. Լավ, հասկացա։ Շին, քո նկարագրածի պես բաները սովորաբար տեղի են ունենում փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ։ Ինքը կարա իրա մեյլի հասցեն հանձնի քարտուղարությանը, որ իրա տեղը պատասխանեն։ Բայց հա, բուհի ղեկավարությունը տեսականորեն կարա կարդա իրա աշխատողների մեյլերը, ու էդ հեչ ճիշտ չի։

----------

Ծլնգ (28.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իսկ ես հետևյալը հասկացա ԿԳՆ հայտարարությունից ․․․․ Դեմոյանը իրան պահել ա ոչ թե որպես գիտնական, այլ որպես ադմիսնիտրատոր/տնօրեն։ Այսինքն ամբողջ խնիդրը կառուցել ա ոչ թե իրա գիտնական լինելու ու որպես գիտնական իրա իրավունքներըն ու անկախությունը ոտնահարված լինելու վրա, այլ իրա տնօրեն եղած լինելու, կաբինետ ունցած լինելու, ծառայողական մեքենայից օգտվելու, ու սենց բաների վրա։ Դեմոյանն իրան պահել ա ոչ թե որպես գիտնական, ալ որպես իրավախախտ նախկին տնօրեն։ ԿԳՆ արձագանքն էլ եղել ա համապատասխան։ Այսինքն հարցը դիտարկել են ոչ թե գիտնականի գործունեության կոնտեքստում, այլ հիմնադրամի տնօրենի գործունեության կոնտեքստում։


դե դրանով էլ սխալ են արել, էլի․․․ ասենք թե իրեն տնօրենի տեղ ա դրել, թող ասեին՝ դու գիտնական ես, բա քեզ պե՞տք ա էդ անկապ ադմինիստրատորություն, բան, արի քեզ տնօրենի մեքենայից հազարից մեկ օգտվելու հնարավորություն տանք, կաբինետ, անունդ էլ դնենք founding director emeritus, կեր-խմի-քեֆ արա․․․ բայց տպագրվելը չմոռանաս, թե չէ կաբինետը ձեռիցդ կառնենք․․․ իսկ սրա փոխարեն երկու կողմն էլ իրենց լրիվ սովետ վիճակներ դրսևորեցին

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> ԿԳՆ֊ի էս հայտարարությունից էրևում ա, որ իրանք իրոք կիլոմետրերով հեռու են գիտական ազատություն ու էթիկա կոչեցյալից։ Անկախ նրանից Դեմոյանն էնտեղ գրասենյակ ունի, տնօրեն ա, թե չէ, եթե ինքը պաշտոնապես գրասենյակը չի հանձնել բանալիով֊բանով, անկախ ամեն ինչից իրավունք չունեն էդ տարածք մտնելու։ Հայտարարությունից տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ դա իրանց տարածքն ա, ինչ կուզեն, կանեն։ Չկա տենց բան։ 
> 
> Դե գիտության անկախության մասին խոսելն էլ ընդհանրապես ավելորդ ա էն բանից հետո, երբ Արայիկը հայտարարել ա, որ եկամտաբեր գիտությունն են ֆինանսավորելու։


Այ Բյուր ջան, էդ հիմնարկն ունի ղեկավար՝ տնօրենի ԺՊ-ն, որին էդ աշխատասենյակը փոխանցվել ա տնօրենի նախորդ ԺՊից, որին իր հերթին էդ սենյակը փոխանցվել ա նախորդ ԺՊից, որն արդեն Դեմոյանն ա եղել։ Հիմա մարդիկ գնացել են գործող ԺՊի սենյակում հանդիպել են էդ ԺՊին ու փոխտնօրեններին, Դեմոյանն էստեղ ինչ կապ ունի, ինչ գիտական էթիկա։ 

Էդ Դեմոյանն ա, որ առանց իրավական որևէ հիմքի եկել ա, փորձել ա էդ սենյակին տիրացած լինի։

Ոնց որ հիմա Պողոսը գա տունդ մտնի, հյատարարի էդ իրանն ա, հետո քո մոտ մարդ գա, կանչես տուն, Պողոսն ասի՝ խի՞ էն իմ տուն մտել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այ Բյուր ջան, էդ հիմնարկն ունի ղեկավար՝ տնօրենի ԺՊ-ն, որին էդ աշխատասենյակը փոխանցվել ա տնօրենի նախորդ ԺՊից, որին իր հերթին էդ սենյակը փոխանցվել ա նախորդ ԺՊից, որն արդեն Դեմոյանն ա եղել։ Հիմա մարդիկ գնացել են գործող ԺՊի սենյակում հանդիպել են էդ ԺՊին ու փոխտնօրեններին, Դեմոյանն էստեղ ինչ կապ ունի, ինչ գիտական էթիկա։ 
> 
> Էդ Դեմոյանն ա, որ առանց իրավական որևէ հիմքի եկել ա, փորձել ա էդ սենյակին տիրացած լինի։
> 
> Ոնց որ հիմա Պողոսը գա տունդ մտնի, հյատարարի էդ իրանն ա, հետո քո մոտ մարդ գա, կանչես տուն, Պողոսն ասի՝ խի՞ էն իմ տուն մտել։


Արտ, ո՞նց ա Դեմոյանը մտել էդ սենյակ, եթե մոտը բանալի չի էղել։ Ուրեմն բանալին չի հանձնել, չէ՞։ Իսկ եթե բանալին չի հանձնել, ուրեմն էդ սենյակը դեռ իրանն ա անկախ նրանից ինքը ԺՊ ա, տնօրեն ա, հալածյալ ա, թե հավաքարար։ 

Նայի, մեր մոտից օրինակ բերեմ. մեր ամբիոնի վարիչը հիմա ինչ֊որ գործուղման ա, մի ուրիշ պրոֆեսոր ԺՊ ա, բայց էդ մի ուրիշ պրոֆեսորը շարունակում ա իրա սենյակում նստել, չի տեղափոխվել ամբիոնի վարիչի սենյակ։ 

Ու ԿԳՆ֊ի ներխուժումը կամ էդ սենյակի տրամադրումը ԺՊ֊ին թե՛ նախկին, թե՛ ներկայիս իշխանությունների կողմից նշանակում ա ուղղակիորեն խառնվել գիտական գործընթացներին։ Այսինքն, ստացվում ա, որ իրանք ցանկացած պահի մուտք ունեն գիտական տվյալների, ինչը նշանակում ա գիտությունն անկախ չի։ Սա ահագին մտահոգիչ ա ու պետք ա դեմն առնել։ Բայց առավել մտահոգիչ ա, որ դուք չեք տեսնում, որ դա մտահոգիչ ա։

Ստացվում ա նենց, որ ցանկացած պահի ցանկացած պրոֆեսորի կարան ասեն՝ վերջ, վաղը քո տեղը էսինչն ա էսինչ իսնտիտուտի տնօրենը, էսինչի ղեկավարը, էնինչ ամբիոնի վարիչը, ու գրասենյակդ ձեռքիցդ առնում են ու մուտք ունենում դրա պարունակությանը։ Տենց չի էլի ձևը։

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ո՞նց ա Դեմոյանը մտել էդ սենյակ, եթե մոտը բանալի չի էղել։ Ուրեմն բանալին չի հանձնել, չէ՞։ Իսկ եթե բանալին չի հանձնել, ուրեմն էդ սենյակը դեռ իրանն ա անկախ նրանից ինքը ԺՊ ա, տնօրեն ա, հալածյալ ա, թե հավաքարար։ 
> 
> Նայի, մեր մոտից օրինակ բերեմ. մեր ամբիոնի վարիչը հիմա ինչ֊որ գործուղման ա, մի ուրիշ պրոֆեսոր ԺՊ ա, բայց էդ մի ուրիշ պրոֆեսորը շարունակում ա իրա սենյակում նստել, չի տեղափոխվել ամբիոնի վարիչի սենյակ։ 
> 
> Ու ԿԳՆ֊ի ներխուժումը կամ էդ սենյակի տրամադրումը ԺՊ֊ին թե՛ նախկին, թե՛ ներկայիս իշխանությունների կողմից նշանակում ա ուղղակիորեն խառնվել գիտական գործընթացներին։ Այսինքն, ստացվում ա, որ իրանք ցանկացած պահի մուտք ունեն գիտական տվյալների, ինչը նշանակում ա գիտությունն անկախ չի։ Սա ահագին մտահոգիչ ա ու պետք ա դեմն առնել։ Բայց առավել մտահոգիչ ա, որ դուք չեք տեսնում, որ դա մտահոգիչ ա։
> 
> Ստացվում ա նենց, որ ցանկացած պահի ցանկացած պրոֆեսորի կարան ասեն՝ վերջ, վաղը քո տեղը էսինչն ա էսինչ իսնտիտուտի տնօրենը, էսինչի ղեկավարը, էնինչ ամբիոնի վարիչը, ու գրասենյակդ ձեռքիցդ առնում են ու մուտք ունենում դրա պարունակությանը։ Տենց չի էլի ձևը։


Բյուր ջան, հիմա որ տանդ նախկին տերը բանալիի կոպյաով գա տունդ մտնի, իրա իրավու՞նքն ա։

Սաղ խառնում եք իրար։

Էդ իրա աշխատասենյակը չի։ Եկել ա, ներխուժել ա՝ առանց օրենքի տառին համապատասխանի։ Ոնց ա էդ արել, կապ չունի։

Դա ներկայիս ԺՊի աշխատասենյակն ա։ Վերջակետ։ Գիտե՞ս ոնց ա եղել թեման, հավանաբար սենց։ Արայիկենք գնացել են էնտեղ։ Հանդիպել են ԺՊին ու հարցրել.
- Որտե՞ղ կարող ենք զրուցել քո ու փոխտնօրենների հետ։
- Իմ աշխատասենյակում, - պատասխանել ա։

Թե չէ Դեմոյանի աշխատասենյակ, գիտական էթիկա, եսիմինչ, սաղ իրար խառնեցիք։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, հիմա որ տանդ նախկին տերը բանալիի կոպյաով գա տունդ մտնի, իրա իրավու՞նքն ա։
> 
> Սաղ խառնում եք իրար։
> 
> Էդ իրա աշխատասենյակը չի։ Եկել ա, ներխուժել ա՝ առանց օրենքի տառին համապատասխանի։ Ոնց ա էդ արել, կապ չունի։
> 
> Դա ներկայիս ԺՊի աշխատասենյակն ա։ Վերջակետ։ Գիտե՞ս ոնց ա եղել թեման, հավանաբար սենց։ Արայիկենք գնացել են էնտեղ։ Հանդիպել են ԺՊին ու հարցրել.
> - Որտե՞ղ կարող ենք զրուցել քո ու փոխտնօրենների հետ։
> - Իմ աշխատասենյակում, - պատասխանել ա։
> ...


Արտ, եթե տան հետ ես համեմատում, սենց ասեմ։ Տունդ թողնում ես, գնում արտասահման։ Հետո ընթացքում սեփականատեր ա փոխվում։ Բայց նոր սեփականատերը ներս չի մտնում, մինչև դու բանալին չես հանձնում իրան։ 

Ինչևէ, անիմաստ եմ համարում շարունակելը, որովհետև տեսնում եմ, որ իրոք չեք տեսնում, թե էստեղ որտեղ ա խնդիրը։

----------

Ծլնգ (28.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, եթե տան հետ ես համեմատում, սենց ասեմ։ Տունդ թողնում ես, գնում արտասահման։ Հետո ընթացքում սեփականատեր ա փոխվում։ Բայց նոր սեփականատերը ներս չի մտնում, մինչև դու բանալին չես հանձնում իրան։ 
> 
> Ինչևէ, անիմաստ եմ համարում շարունակելը, որովհետև տեսնում եմ, որ իրոք չեք տեսնում, թե էստեղ որտեղ ա խնդիրը։


Բյուր ջան, ակնհայտորեն աշխառասենյակը հանձնված ա եղել ԺՊին։ Հետո ինքն անօրինական ձևով մտել ա էդտեղ։

Ինքը կարող էր անել մի բան. հարցին իրավական ընթացք տար։ Բայց ինքւ զավթել ա ուրիշի աշխատասենյակը։

Այլ կերպ ասած քո բոլոր մեղադրաբքները, որ ուղղում ես ԿԳՆին, պետք ա ուղղվեին իրան։ Որտև հենց ինքն ա արել էն, ինչում էս պահին մեղադրում ես ԿԳՆին։

----------


## Chuk

Էս էլ սենց.
----------
Միշտ փորձել եմ խուսափել սկանդալներից՝ դրանք համարելով թույլ մարդու զբաղմունք կամ օրհասական վիճակի հասած անօգնական քայլ։ Առավել ևս՝ երբեք չեմ ցանկացել, որ սկանդալները, «շոուները» լինեն Հայոց ցեղասպանության թանգարանի շուրջ՝ շատ լավ հասկանալով մեր ժողովրդի համար այդ հաստատության նշանակությունը։ Ցավոք, որոշ մարդիկ այս սրբավայրը շարունակաբար ծառայեցնում են սեփական պաշտոնի իրենց քաղցը լրացնելու և անձնական խնդիրներ լուծելու համար։

Այսօր տեղեկացրեցին, որ «Ժողովուրդ» օրաթերթում ՀՑԹԻ-ի նախկին տնօրեն Հ.Դեմոյանն իմ անունն է նշել իր գրառման մեջ հիշատակված ԿԳՆ-ի «հովանավորյալի» դերում։

Եվս մեկ անգամ փորձեցի ընթերցել նրա ֆեյսբուքյան գրառումը։ Փորձեցի, քանի որ գրելաոճը, զզվանքից բացի, ոչ մի այլ զգացում չի առաջացնում։

Ասեմ, որ ինձ վերաբերող հատվածում «դոկտոր» Դեմոյանը մի քանի բացահայտ սուտ տվյալ է գրում, հիմնվելով իր վատ երեւակայության վրա:

ա. ՀՀ ԿԳ նախարար Արայիկ Հարությունյանին ճանաչում եմ որպես արաբագետի, ինչպես եւ այս ոլորտում ներգրավված տասնյակ այլ գիտնականների եմ ճանաչում, սակայն երբեք մոտ ընկերական հարաբերություններ չեմ ունեցել։ Նրա հետ երբեք չեմ եղել Դամասկոսում։ Հ. Դեմոյանը ստում է։

բ. Սուտ է, որ Թանգարան աշխատանքի չեմ գնացել հինգ ամիս։ Գնացել եմ մշտապես՝ բացառությամբ գործուղումների ժամանակ երկրից բացակայելու ընթացքի, յուրաքանչյուր ամիս երբեմն բացակայել եմ մի քանի օր՝ այլ գրադարաններում աշխատանք իրականացնելու, դասախոսություններ (բոլորն էլ վերաբերել են բացառապես իմ մասնագիտությանը՝ Ցեղասպանագիտությանը) կարդալու պատճառով, որոնց համար ստացել եմ ՀՑԹԻ-ի տնօրենի պաշտոնակատար Գ.Վարդանյանի թույլտվությունը, ինչի վկայությունն է նաեւ այն, որ նրանից երբեք չեմ ստացել ոչ բանավոր, ոչ գրավոր նկատողություն, ինչպես նաեւ ՀՑԹԻ-ի հաշվապահը չի ստացել նրանից հրահանգ իմ աշխատավարձից պահումներ անելու վերաբերյալ։ Հ. Դեմոյանը ստում է։

գ. Երբ գրում է «իրենց ընկերոջ ու հովանավորյալի կողմից իրականացված այլանդակությունների» մասին, ապա թող բարի լինի կամ մանրամասնել կամ իրավապահ մարմիններ դիմել, ինչի փորձը նա ունի՝ ԱՄՆ-ում գտնվելու ժամանակ ինձ վրա ոստիկանություն ուղարկելով նույն ծիծաղելի հիմնավորմամբ, թե «զավթել եմ իր աշխատասենյակը», երբ, իր իսկ համաձայնությամբ, ԳԱԱ-ի հրամանով նշանակված էի ՀՑԹԻ-ի տնօրենի պաշտոնակատար։

դ. Ասում են, որ մարդ միշտ ուրիշներին չափում է իրենով։ Դրա համար Հ. Դեմոյանը, ով իր ամբողջ կյանքում սրա-նրա հովանավորյալն էր, հիմա էլ նման երեւույթ է փնտրում մի տեղում, որտեղ դա չկա։ Հ.Դեմոյանը ստում է։

ե. Եվ վերջապես, այսօրվա «Ժողովուրդ» թերթում նա հնչեցրել է մի միտք, թե, իբր, ես ուզում եմ դառնալ Թանգարանի տնօրեն։ Ահա այստեղից էլ պետք էր ամեն ինչ սկսել։ Դեմոյանի ոչ ադեկվատ երեւակայությունը վերագրել է ինձ մի բան, որը երբեք չի եղել։ Բազմիցս, բազմաթիվ տեղերում, տարբեր հանդիպումներում հնչեցրել եմ, որ չեմ ցանկանում դառնալ ՀՑԹԻ-ի տնօրեն։ Դա արել եմ նաեւ աշխատակազմի առաջ՝ մի քանի անգամ։ Զարմանում եմ, որ թանգարանում արտաբերվող ամեն մի խոսքն այս 9 ամիսների ընթացքում իրեն ԱՄՆ հասցնող մարդիկ չեն հաղորդել նաեւ այս մասին։ Երեկ նույն հարցին պատասխանել եմ «Արմենիա» եւ «Ազատություն» հեռուստաընկերությունների լրագրողների, ինչպես նաեւ բազմաթիվ մարդկանց համար, ովքեր Թանգարանը վարկաբեկող Հ. Դեմոյանի երեկվա խայտառակ նամակից հետո զանգահարել կամ գրել են ինձ՝ խնդրելով առաջադրել իմ թեկնածությունը։ Հանգստացիր, Հա՛յկ, կարծում եմ՝ առանց ինձ էլ, անկասկած, ավելի արժանավոր թեկնածուներ կգտնվեն ՀՑԹԻ-ն ղեկավարելու համար։

զ. Եվ վերջինը՝ չեմ ուզում այլեւս ներքաշված լինել այս տհաճ և մեր ժողովրդին ու Ծիծեռնակաբերդին անվայել սկանդալի մեջ։

Հայկ Դեմոյանին խորհուրդ կտամ մտածել, ինչպես է դուրս գալու իր հնչեցրած սուտ ու անհիմն մեղադրանքներից ու ակնարկներից, այլապես երեւի լավ հասկանում է, թե իր ողջ կյանքում ինչ պիտակ է կրելու Հայաստանում, որտեղ նման խոսքերի համար պետք է կարողանաս հիմնավորված պատասխան տալ։

Խնդրում եմ ԿԳՆ-ին, ՀՑԹԻ-ի Հոգաբարձուների խորհրդին եւ բոլոր իրավասու մարմիններին՝ ՀՑԹԻ-ի տնօրենի թափուր պաշտոնի հարցին շուտափույթ լուծում տալ, այլապես հենց նման շահարկումներն ու անառողջ աղմուկն են, որ լուրջ սպառնալիք են դառնում Թանգարանի բնականոն գործունեության համար։

Համբերություն բոլորիս։

ՀՑԹԻ-ի գիտական գծով փոխտնօրեն
Սուրեն ՄԱՆՈՒԿՅԱՆ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դե դրանով էլ սխալ են արել, էլի․․․ ասենք թե իրեն տնօրենի տեղ ա դրել, թող ասեին՝ դու գիտնական ես, բա քեզ պե՞տք ա էդ անկապ ադմինիստրատորություն, բան, արի քեզ տնօրենի մեքենայից հազարից մեկ օգտվելու հնարավորություն տանք, կաբինետ, անունդ էլ դնենք founding director emeritus, կեր-խմի-քեֆ արա․․․ բայց տպագրվելը չմոռանաս, թե չէ կաբինետը ձեռիցդ կառնենք․․․ իսկ սրա փոխարեն երկու կողմն էլ իրենց լրիվ սովետ վիճակներ դրսևորեցին


Ինձ թվում ա, Դեմոյանի, ու վաբշե Հայաստանի ակադեմիական համայնքի համար, գիտությունը երկրորդական նշանակություն ունի։ Ու երբ բանը հասնում ա դիրեկտոր թե՞ հետազոտող հարցին, ընտրությունը ռեսկի կանգնում ա դիրեկտորի վրա։ Այսինքն, հենց սզբից, Դեմոյանի պահվածքից պարզ ա, որ իրան կոնկրետ դիրեկտորությունն ա հետաքրքրում՝ իրա ատրիբուտներով, ու ինքը թքած ունի թե քանի հոգի իրան կբացատրի, որ գիտնական լինելն ավելի պրիստիժնի ա։

----------

Freeman (28.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինձ թվում ա, Դեմոյանի, ու վաբշե Հայաստանի ակադեմիական համայնքի համար, գիտությունը երկրորդական նշանակություն ունի։ Ու երբ բանը հասնում ա դիրեկտոր թե՞ հետազոտող հարցին, ընտրությունը ռեսկի կանգնում ա դիրեկտորի վրա։ Այսինքն, հենց սզբից, Դեմոյանի պահվածքից պարզ ա, որ իրան կոնկրետ դիրեկտորությունն ա հետաքրքրում՝ իրա ատրիբուտներով, ու ինքը թքած ունի թե քանի հոգի իրան կբացատրի, որ գիտնական լինելն ավելի պրիստիժնի ա։


բա էլ նախարարի գործը ի՞նչն ա, քան այս թարս ծովաբողկը ճիշտ ծայրով հողի մեջ կոխելը․․․ երկու կողմն էլ սովետ են, բայց ապասովետականացման գործին առաջին հերթին նախարարը պիտի լծված լինի, իսկ գիտնականին պետք է բացատրել, որ եթե շարքային դիրեկտոր ա ուզում լինել, ապա դրանցից մեր մոտ լիքը կա, իսկ թե գիտնական՝ մեջքիդ ազգովի կանգնած ենք․․․ էսքան մի բան

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ Դեմոյանն ինքը հետ ա քաշվել «իմ սենյակը» մերկապարանոց պնդումից ու ուրիշ խաղաքարտ ա ուզում բանեցնի, որ իր իրավունքները խախտվել են հիմնադրամ դառնալու ընթացքում։ Կարող ա և ճիշտ ա, բայց.

1. Այդ խնդիրը պետք ա լուծվի իրավական ընթացակարգով,
2. Այդ իրավունքները եթե խախտվել են, խախտվել են նախորդ կառավարության ժամանակ, մասնավորապես Կարեն Կարապետյանի ծրագիրն էր ՊՈԱԿները հնարավորինս հիմնադրամներ դարձնել,
3. Խախտված թե չխախտված ընթացակարգով աշխատասենյակը Դեմոյանինը չի վաղուց, Դեմոյանը որևէ լիազորություն չունի ներկայիս ՀՑԹԻում

----------


## Chuk

> բա էլ նախարարի գործը ի՞նչն ա, քան այս թարս ծովաբողկը ճիշտ ծայրով հողի մեջ կոխելը․․․ երկու կողմն էլ սովետ են, բայց ապասովետականացման գործին առաջին հերթին նախարարը պիտի լծված լինի, իսկ գիտնականին պետք է բացատրել, որ եթե շարքային դիրեկտոր ա ուզում լինել, ապա դրանցից մեր մոտ լիքը կա, իսկ թե գիտնական՝ մեջքիդ ազգովի կանգնած ենք․․․ էսքան մի բան


Նախարարի միակ սխալն էն ա, որ անմիջապես չի դիմել իրավապահ մարմիններին ինքնիրավչությունը կանխելու համար։

Բա չէ, գնա հանցագործին ասի. արի դու գիտական գործով զբաղվի, հանցագործությունը քո բանը չի։

----------

Տրիբուն (28.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բա էլ նախարարի գործը ի՞նչն ա, քան այս թարս ծովաբողկը ճիշտ ծայրով հողի մեջ կոխելը․․․ երկու կողմն էլ սովետ են, բայց ապասովետականացման գործին առաջին հերթին նախարարը պիտի լծված լինի, իսկ գիտնականին պետք է բացատրել, որ եթե շարքային դիրեկտոր ա ուզում լինել, ապա դրանցից մեր մոտ լիքը կա, իսկ թե գիտնական՝ մեջքիդ ազգովի կանգնած ենք․․․ էսքան մի բան


Նախարարի գործը ոլորտը համակարգելն ա, դրա համար էլ գնացել էր ընդեղ, որ համակագեր։ Հիմա հո հատուկ Դեմոյանի համար սեմինար չեն կազմակերպելու «գինականի ցանկալի վարքը հետ-հեղափոխական միջավայրում» թեմայով։ 

Փաստորեն, սաղս ընդունում ենք, որ Դեմոյանը իրան գիտնականի պես չի պահում, բայց հենց բանը հասնում ԿԳՆ-ին, ասում ենք, չէ, թող իրան որպես գիտնականի վերաբերվեն, իսկ եթե չի հասկանում, բացատրեն։ Մարդը դոկտոր-պրոֆեսոր, ակադեմիկ, էլ եսիմ ինչ ա, տես մի հատ ինքը սպասու՞մ ա, որ իրան բացատրեն, թե բարձր սարքի գագաթից թքած ունի սաղ բացատրությունների վրա, իրան վիզ պետք ա իրա կաբինետն ու ավտոն։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նախարարի միակ սխալն էն ա, որ անմիջապես չի դիմել իրավապահ մարմիններին ինքնիրավչությունը կանխելու համար։
> 
> Բա չէ, գնա հանցագործին ասի. արի դու գիտական գործով զբաղվի, հանցագործությունը քո բանը չի։


նորից ասեմ, համաձայնվենք, որ գիտության կառավարման մեխանիզմների շուրջ մենք համաձայնության չենք գալիս․․․

հանցագործություն էլ չկար այդտեղ, խառը-խշտիկ պատմություն ա միմիայն․․․

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դեմոյանի էն գրածը, չգիտեմ, ֆեյսբուքում թե որտեղ, մենակ հերիք ա, որ ես խորը ափսոսեմ, որ ինքը էսքան ժամանակ ղեկավարել ա Հայաստանի համար էտքան կարևոր ինստիտուտ։

----------

Chuk (28.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (28.06.2018), Ծլնգ (28.06.2018), Շինարար (29.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բա էլ նախարարի գործը ի՞նչն ա, քան այս թարս ծովաբողկը ճիշտ ծայրով հողի մեջ կոխելը․․․ երկու կողմն էլ սովետ են, բայց ապասովետականացման գործին առաջին հերթին նախարարը պիտի լծված լինի, իսկ գիտնականին պետք է բացատրել, որ եթե շարքային դիրեկտոր ա ուզում լինել, ապա դրանցից մեր մոտ լիքը կա, *իսկ թե գիտնական՝ մեջքիդ ազգովի կանգնած ենք․․․ էսքան մի բան*





> Ինձ թվում ա, Դեմոյանի, ու վաբշե Հայաստանի ակադեմիական համայնքի համար, գիտությունը երկրորդական նշանակություն ունի։ Ու երբ բանը հասնում ա դիրեկտոր թե՞ հետազոտող հարցին, ընտրությունը ռեսկի կանգնում ա դիրեկտորի վրա։ Այսինքն, հենց սզբից, Դեմոյանի պահվածքից պարզ ա, որ իրան կոնկրետ դիրեկտորությունն ա հետաքրքրում՝ իրա ատրիբուտներով, ու *ինքը թքած ունի թե քանի հոգի իրան կբացատրի, որ գիտնական լինելն ավելի պրիստիժնի ա։*


Սա արդեն էս ենթաթեմայից շեղում ա, բայց ցավոք սրտի տենց չի։ Հայաստանում գիտնականի մասնագիտությունը ամենաչհարգված ու ոչ պրիստիժնիներից ա, դրա համար էլ շարքային ադմինինստրատորի աթոռի համար հա կռիվ են անում։ 
Գիտության՝ նվաստացած լինելու մասին բլոգումս էլ եմ անդրադարձել։ Ու հիմա ԿԳՆ֊ի դերը պիտի լինի գիտության քաշը բարձրացնելը, բայց դե նախարարը կանգնում, ասում ա եկամտաբեր գիտություն՝ դրանով ավելի ճզմելով ու ոչնչացնելով սեփական գրպանից պաթոֆիզիոլոգիայի լաբ պահողներին կամ չնչին աշխատավարձ ստացող, բայց միջազգայնորեն տպագրվող տեսական ֆիզիկոսներին։

----------

Ծլնգ (28.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նախարարի գործը ոլորտը համակարգելն ա, դրա համար էլ գնացել էր ընդեղ, որ համակագեր։ Հիմա հո հատուկ Դեմոյանի համար սեմինար չեն կազմակերպելու «գինականի ցանկալի վարքը հետ-հեղափոխական միջավայրում» թեմայով։ 
> 
> Փաստորեն, սաղս ընդունում ենք, որ Դեմոյանը իրան գիտնականի պես չի պահում, բայց հենց բանը հասնում ԿԳՆ-ին, ասում ենք, չէ, թող իրան որպես գիտնականի վերաբերվեն, իսկ եթե չի հասկանում, բացատրեն։ Մարդը դոկտոր-պրոֆեսոր, ակադեմիկ, էլ եսիմ ինչ ա, տես մի հատ ինքը սպասու՞մ ա, որ իրան բացատրեն, թե բարձր սարքի գագաթից թքած ունի սաղ բացատրությունների վրա, իրան վիզ պետք ա իրա կաբինետն ու ավտոն։


հիմա քո կարծիքով այս ճղրտոցն ա ավելի էֆեկտի՞վ, թե՞ նախարարի տեսլականով ակադեմիական գիտությունը ակադեմիական գիտություն սարքելը

ի դեպ ասեմ, որ հայաստանից դուրս Դեմոյանին որպես գիտնական շատ ավելի շատ են հարգում, քան Արայիկին որպես նախարար, նենց որ նախարարության այս կարգով ոլորտի համակարգումը դեռ Արայիկի հետույքը շատ ա կծելու

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> նորից ասեմ, համաձայնվենք, որ գիտության կառավարման մեխանիզմների շուրջ մենք համաձայնության չենք գալիս․․․
> ․․


Ջան, էսիր երկար քննարկաման թեմայա։ Եթե դու էտ էիր ուզում քննարկել, պիտի լրիվ Դեմոյանի սկանդալի կոնտեքստից դուրս քննրակեիր։ Բայց դու բերել ու կոնկրետ, մի հատ տգեղ իրավիճակի մեջ, ուզում ես գիտության կառավարման մեխանիզմ քննարկես, էն դեպքում, երբ ստեղ սաղի ուշադրությունը մի կոնկրետ գիտնականի տգեղ վարքագծի վրայա։ Ու վաբշե, նախարարություններ բյուրոկրատական ինստիտուտներ են, հաճախ շատ ցածր էֆեկտիությամբ, ու նախարարն էլ կարա դեբիլ լինի, մի բան, որը Հայաստանում շատ հաճախ ա պատահում։ Բայց գիտնականը պիտի մնար գիտնական, իսկ ինքը լրիվ կորցրեց գիտնական կոչվելու իրավունքը, գոնե իմ աչքում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սա արդեն էս ենթաթեմայից շեղում ա, բայց ցավոք սրտի տենց չի։ Հայաստանում գիտնականի մասնագիտությունը ամենաչհարգված ու ոչ պրիստիժնիներից ա, դրա համար էլ շարքային ադմինինստրատորի աթոռի համար հա կռիվ են անում։ 
> Գիտության՝ նվաստացած լինելու մասին բլոգումս էլ եմ անդրադարձել։ Ու հիմա ԿԳՆ֊ի դերը պիտի լինի գիտության քաշը բարձրացնելը, բայց դե նախարարը կանգնում, ասում ա եկամտաբեր գիտություն՝ դրանով ավելի ճզմելով ու ոչնչացնելով սեփական գրպանից պաթոֆիզիոլոգիայի լաբ պահողներին կամ չնչին աշխատավարձ ստացող, բայց միջազգայնորեն տպագրվող տեսական ֆիզիկոսներին։


Բյուր, ո՞վ ա մեղավոր։ Նայի մեր Ակադեմիային, կամ ԲՈՀ-ին, կամ լիքը ինստիտուտների ․․․ նյութապաշտների հավաքածու ա։ Մասամբ աղքատ երկիրն ա մեղավոր, մասմաբ իշխանությունները, որ գիտնականների նվաստացրել սարքել են մուրացկաններ, մասամբ հենց գիտնականները, որոնք գիտությամբ զբաղվեկու փոխարեն Դոդի Գագոյին ակադեմիկ էին սարքում, ու հա ․․․ էս քննարկումը էս Դեմոյանի կոնտեքստից դուրս պիտի քննարկվի, թե չէ դառավ աջաբ սանդալ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ջան, էսիր երկար քննարկաման թեմայա։ Եթե դու էտ էիր ուզում քննարկել, պիտի լրիվ Դեմոյանի սկանդալի կոնտեքստից դուրս քննրակեիր։ Բայց դու բերել ու կոնկրետ, մի հատ տգեղ իրավիճակի մեջ, ուզում ես գիտության կառավարման մեխանիզմ քննարկես, էն դեպքում, երբ ստեղ սաղի ուշադրությունը մի կոնկրետ գիտնականի տգեղ վարքագծի վրայա։ Ու վաբշե, նախարարություններ բյուրոկրատական ինստիտուտներ են, հաճախ շատ ցածր էֆեկտիությամբ, ու նախարարն էլ կարա դեբիլ լինի, մի բան, որը Հայաստանում շատ հաճախ ա պատահում։ Բայց գիտնականը պիտի մնար գիտնական, իսկ ինքը լրիվ կորցրեց գիտնական կոչվելու իրավունքը, գոնե իմ աչքում։


Նայի, Դեմոյանի պահվածքը ստեղ ահավոր անդուր ա, կասեի՝ մանկապարտեզային, բայց գիտնական կոչվելու իրավունքը ֆեյսբուքում գրած ստատուսներով չի որոշվում, այլ կատարած գիտական աշխատանքով, ու Դեմոյանը ոնց որ դա արել ա։ Թե չէ մանկապարտեզային պահվածքով գիտնականները լիքն են նաև ամբողջ աշխարհում, մենակ Հայաստանը չի։

----------

Ծլնգ (28.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ջան, էսիր երկար քննարկաման թեմայա։ Եթե դու էտ էիր ուզում քննարկել, պիտի լրիվ Դեմոյանի սկանդալի կոնտեքստից դուրս քննրակեիր։ Բայց դու բերել ու կոնկրետ, մի հատ տգեղ իրավիճակի մեջ, ուզում ես գիտության կառավարման մեխանիզմ քննարկես, էն դեպքում, երբ ստեղ սաղի ուշադրությունը մի կոնկրետ գիտնականի տգեղ վարքագծի վրայա։ Ու վաբշե, նախարարություններ բյուրոկրատական ինստիտուտներ են, հաճախ շատ ցածր էֆեկտիությամբ, ու նախարարն էլ կարա դեբիլ լինի, մի բան, որը Հայաստանում շատ հաճախ ա պատահում։ Բայց գիտնականը պիտի մնար գիտնական, իսկ ինքը լրիվ կորցրեց գիտնական կոչվելու իրավունքը, գոնե իմ աչքում։


Տրիբուն ջան, եթե հետ գնաս, կտեսնես որ ես WTF-ով եմ սկսել հենց Դեմոյանի վարքը․․․ ինձ համար էլ ա դա լրիվ անթույլատրելի, բայց Չուկը կպավ նախարարի վարքը իմ կողմից ռեյդերություն որակմանը, ու այդտեղից թեման փոխվեց, ու ես մի քանի անգամ արդեն ասացի, որ այս դեպքից դուրս են իմ տպավորությունները նախարարի մասին, ու ինձ այնքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում թե Արայիկենք թանգարան այցի ժամանակ ինչ են արել։ Բայց դրանից հետոյվա իր հարցազրույցները իր այդ ոլորտի նախարարի պաշտոնի անհամապատասխանությունը լիքը ակնհայտ են սարքում։

Ու ամեն դեպքում, եթե նույնիսկ կրիզիսի հեղինակը Դեմոյանն ա, ամեն կրիզիս իրենից ներկայացնում է opportunity, ու եթե քաղաքական գործիչները չեն կարողանում դրանից օգտվել, ուրեմն դախ քաղաքական գործիչներ են։ Ու հա, քելե փակենք թեման պրծնենք։ Հողել եմ Դեմոյանի գլուխն էլ, սովետական մեթոդներով գիտության կառավարողներինն էլ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.06.2018), Տրիբուն (28.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ո՞վ ա մեղավոր։ Նայի մեր Ակադեմիային, կամ ԲՈՀ-ին, կամ լիքը ինստիտուտների ․․․ նյութապաշտների հավաքածու ա։ Մասամբ աղքատ երկիրն ա մեղավոր, մասմաբ իշխանությունները, որ գիտնականների նվաստացրել սարքել են մուրացկաններ, մասամբ հենց գիտնականները, որոնք գիտությամբ զբաղվեկու փոխարեն Դոդի Գագոյին ակադեմիկ էին սարքում, ու հա ․․․ էս քննարկումը էս Դեմոյանի կոնտեքստից դուրս պիտի քննարկվի, թե չէ դառավ աջաբ սանդալ։


Հայաստանում (պոտենցիալ) գիտնականների բավական ստվար զանգված գնացել ա Հայաստանից։ Մեղավորներն իհարկե շատ են՝ սկսած իշխանություններից, որ գիտնականին կոպեկներ են շպրտում, վերջացրած հասարակության ընկալումներով, թե ով ա գիտնականը։ Բայց հիմա իրավիճակ ա փոխվել։ Հիմա ուրիշ վարք պիտի դրսևորվի, բայց ԿԳՆ֊ի էսպիսի վարքը ընդամենը ոնց որ ուզենա ցույց տա՝ էդ չե՞ք գիտնականներդ, ձեզ խելոք պահեք, թե չէ ձեր մոտ էլ կգանք։

----------

Ծլնգ (28.06.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բյուր, ո՞վ ա մեղավոր։ Նայի մեր Ակադեմիային, կամ ԲՈՀ-ին, կամ լիքը ինստիտուտների ․․․ նյութապաշտների հավաքածու ա։ Մասամբ աղքատ երկիրն ա մեղավոր, մասմաբ իշխանությունները, որ գիտնականների նվաստացրել սարքել են մուրացկաններ, մասամբ հենց գիտնականները, որոնք գիտությամբ զբաղվեկու փոխարեն Դոդի Գագոյին ակադեմիկ էին սարքում, ու հա ․․․ էս քննարկումը էս Դեմոյանի կոնտեքստից դուրս պիտի քննարկվի, թե չէ դառավ աջաբ սանդալ։


ու ՄԵԾմասամբ էլ՝ պսեվդո-գիտնականների առատությունը։

----------


## Chuk

> նորից ասեմ, համաձայնվենք, որ գիտության կառավարման մեխանիզմների շուրջ մենք համաձայնության չենք գալիս․․․
> 
> հանցագործություն էլ չկար այդտեղ, խառը-խշտիկ պատմություն ա միմիայն․․․


Ոչ, եղբայր, ընդամենը դու ինքդ քո գաղափարներին հակասում ես, բայց դա չես զգում։ Հիմա փորձեմ բացատրել։

Չգիտեմ քո երկրում ոնց ա, բայց Հայաստանում նման պետական մարմինները որպես կանոն ունեն տարածքի խնդիր։ Ու երբ ինչ-որ մի տնօրեն գնում է գործուղման մի տարով, իր փոխարեն նշանակում են ԺՊ, ակհայտ ա, որ ԺՊն նստելու ա տնօրենի աշխատասենյակում։ Դրա համար գործուղման գնացողը սենյակը նախապատրաստում ա իրա հաջորդի համար, կարգավորում փաստաթղթերը, հանում սենյակից անձնական իրերը։ Սատանան տանի, ախր մի տաչով գնում ա։

Եթե ինքը դա չի անում, ուրեմն լիքը ուրիշ հարցեր են առաջանուն իրա մարդկային տիպի մասին։ Բայց դա թողնենք, ես չգիտեմ, արել է, թե չէ։

Փաստն էն ա, որ եթե նույնիսկ իր «գիտական իրավունքները» խախտելով, մեկ է, սենյակը մեկ տարի առաջ փոխանցբել է հաջորդ ԺՊին։ Սրանից էլ մյուսին։ Ու այ էս վերջին ԺՊն բացարձակ կապ չունի հնարավոր խախտված իրավունքների հետ։ Իրեն օրենքի սահմանում նախորդ ԺՊից փոխանցվել է աշխատասենյակը, դարձել իրենը։

Ի դեպ ինքն էլ ա գիտնական։ Ու հանկարծ մի օր հայտնվում ա Դեմոյանն ու ներխուժում իրան պատկանող աշխատասենյակ։ Խախտում էս ԺՊի բոլոր էն իրավունքները, որոնք դու անթույլատրելի ես համարում։ Խախտում ա՝ չունենալով որևէ իրավական կամ բարոյական հիմք։

Գնում ա բազմում ա էդ սենյակում, էդ ԺՊի սենյակում ու հայտարարում, թե թագավորը ես եմ։ Իրա քամակին այ էսքանի համար պետք ա քացի տալով դուրս շպրտեին։ Որտև ինքը եթե դժգոհ էր, որ պատկան մարմինները կամ հին ԺՊն իր նկատմամբ անարդար են վարվել, պետք ա իրավական ընթացակարգով գնար։ Իսկ ներկայիս ԺՊն, ներկայիս իշխանությունը, ներկայիս հիմնարկն ու ներկայիս տնօրենի աշխատասենյակն էդ ամեն ինչի հետ կապ չունեն ու իրա արածը հասարակ հանցագործություն ա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ոչ, եղբայր, ընդամենը դու ինքդ քո գաղափարներին հակասում ես, բայց դա չես զգում։ Հիմա փորձեմ բացատրել։
> 
> Չգիտեմ քո երկրում ոնց ա, բայց Հայաստանում նման պետական մարմինները որպես կանոն ունեն տարածքի խնդիր։ Ու երբ ինչ-որ մի տնօրեն գնում է գործուղման մի տարով, իր փոխարեն նշանակում են ԺՊ, ակհայտ ա, որ ԺՊն նստելու ա տնօրենի աշխատասենյակում։ Դրա համար գործուղման գնացողը սենյակը նախապատրաստում ա իրա հաջորդի համար, կարգավորում փաստաթղթերը, հանում սենյակից անձնական իրերը։ Սատանան տանի, ախր մի տաչով գնում ա։
> 
> Եթե ինքը դա չի անում, ուրեմն լիքը ուրիշ հարցեր են առաջանուն իրա մարդկային տիպի մասին։ Բայց դա թողնենք, ես չգիտեմ, արել է, թե չէ։
> 
> Փաստն էն ա, որ եթե նույնիսկ իր «գիտական իրավունքները» խախտելով, մեկ է, սենյակը մեկ տարի առաջ փոխանցբել է հաջորդ ԺՊին։ Սրանից էլ մյուսին։ Ու այ էս վերջին ԺՊն բացարձակ կապ չունի հնարավոր խախտված իրավունքների հետ։ Իրեն օրենքի սահմանում նախորդ ԺՊից փոխանցվել է աշխատասենյակը, դարձել իրենը։
> 
> Ի դեպ ինքն էլ ա գիտնական։ Ու հանկարծ մի օր հայտնվում ա Դեմոյանն ու ներխուժում իրան պատկանող աշխատասենյակ։ Խախտում էս ԺՊի բոլոր էն իրավունքները, որոնք դու անթույլատրելի ես համարում։ Խախտում ա՝ չունենալով որևէ իրավական կամ բարոյական հիմք։
> ...


Չուկ ջան, դու ինքդ չգիտես ինչից ես խոսում։ Արի թարգենք, ինչ կլինի։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, դու ինքդ չգիտես ինչից ես խոսում։ Արի թարգենք, ինչ կլինի։


Ինչի՞ց եզրակացրիր ու որոշեցիր, որ կարող ես ինձ նման մեղադրանք հնչեցնել։ Դրել առաջին գրառմանդ գրած սխալ մտքի համար հերթով կռուտիտներ ես գրում ու թեման ուրիշ հողի վրա շեղում, ու դեռ ե՞ս չգիտեմ ինչից եմ խոսում ։ճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայաստանում (պոտենցիալ) գիտնականների բավական ստվար զանգված գնացել ա Հայաստանից։ Մեղավորներն իհարկե շատ են՝ սկսած իշխանություններից, որ գիտնականին կոպեկներ են շպրտում, վերջացրած հասարակության ընկալումներով, թե ով ա գիտնականը։ Բայց հիմա իրավիճակ ա փոխվել։ Հիմա ուրիշ վարք պիտի դրսևորվի, բայց ԿԳՆ֊ի էսպիսի վարքը ընդամենը ոնց որ ուզենա ցույց տա՝ էդ չե՞ք գիտնականներդ, ձեզ խելոք պահեք, թե չէ ձեր մոտ էլ կգանք։


Ինձ թվում ա ծայրահեղացված գնահատական ես տալիս ԿԳՆ վարքին: Նախ, մի երկու ամսում մեր ԿԳՆ-ն դժվար դառնար Շվեդիայի ԿՆԳ-ն, երկրորդ՝ չեմ կարծում որ կոնկրետ որև բան են ուզեցել ցույց տալ: Ուզեցել են լավից վատից պրոբլեմը լուծեն, կարող ա մի բան էլ նենց չեն արել, աբցյ գիտնականի արձագանքը դրան եղել ա գիտնականությունից փիս հեռու: Այսինքն, ենթադրենք ԿԳՆ-ն իրան էնքան էլ լավ չի պահել, ու կարելի ա քննադատել, բայց գիտնականի պահվածքը շատ ավելի հակագիտական ա եղել, քան ԿԳՆ-ի պահվածքը: Ստեղ եթե գիտությանը վնաս հասցնող ա եղել, էտ գիտնական ա եղել, ոչ թե ԿԳՆ-ն:

----------


## Chuk

ԿԳՆի պահվածքի մասին։

Եթե իմացել են, որ Դեմոյանը էդ օրն էդտեղ չի ու հատուկ էդ օրն են գնացել, ուրեմն իսկապես իրենց տգեղ ու ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ են պահել։

Բայց եթե հավատանք ԿԳ նախարարին, որ գնացել են հենց նաև Դեմոյանի առաջարկով ու էնտեղ են պարզել, որ Դեմոյանն ինքը բացակայում ա, ապա իրանց վարքը ծերից ծեր ադեկվատ ա։ Բացառությամբ աշխատանքային թերացումի՝ հանդիպումը նախապես չկազմակերպելը, որը էս փուլում ներելի ա, հաշվի առնելով գերծանրաբեռնվածությունը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թվում ա ծայրահեղացված գնահատական ես տալիս ԿԳՆ վարքին: Նախ, մի երկու ամսում մեր ԿԳՆ-ն դժվար դառնար Շվեդիայի ԿՆԳ-ն, երկրորդ՝ չեմ կարծում որ կոնկրետ որև բան են ուզեցել ցույց տալ: Ուզեցել են լավից վատից պրոբլեմը լուծեն, կարող ա մի բան էլ նենց չեն արել, աբցյ գիտնականի արձագանքը դրան եղել ա գիտնականությունից փիս հեռու: Այսինքն, ենթադրենք ԿԳՆ-ն իրան էնքան էլ լավ չի պահել, ու կարելի ա քննադատել, բայց գիտնականի պահվածքը շատ ավելի հակագիտական ա եղել, քան ԿԳՆ-ի պահվածքը: Ստեղ եթե գիտությանը վնաս հասցնող ա եղել, էտ գիտնական ա եղել, ոչ թե ԿԳՆ-ն:


Ես էս մասնավոր դեպքով չեմ ասում, այլ ընդհանրապես ԿԳՆ֊ի վարքից եմ խոսում։ Միլիցիա են դառել գլխներիս։ Սա արդեն որերորդ դեպքն ա։ Միլիցիայությունը հեշտ ա. վիդեոն նկարում ես, պոստում ֆեյսբուքը, արդյունքը նաղդ ա։ Բայց երբ պետք ա կարևոր գործեր անել, զրո կոնկրետությամբ ծրագիր են ներկայացնում։

----------


## Գաղթական

Ժողովուրդ էս ուր եք հասել..
լավ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչի էին գլխանց որոշել իրեն զրկեն ՀՑԹ-ի տնօրենի պաշտոնից:
Բայց ինչ վերաբերվումա իր աշխատասենյակին` երեկվա տեսածս տեսանյութում պարզ երևում էր, որ բոլորը ջանում էին շրջանցել էդ աշխատասենյակն ու դրա հետ կապված թեման:
Այսինքն` ոչ մի ԺՊ էլ էդ սենյակում չի նստել ոչ միայն նրա համար, որ Դեմոյանը գիտնականա ու իր դեռ չտպագրված գիտական աշխատանքները շաղ էին տված սենյակով մեկ, այլ որովհետև ինքն էնտեղ հեղինակություն էր ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չուներ առանց դուռը թխկացնելու ներս մտնել:

Հիմա իրան պաշտոնից, իր բացակայության ընթացքում, ազատել էին:
Ինքն էլ վերադարձել էր ու փորձում էր ԿԳՆ Արայիկի հետ հանդիպել, որ հարթեյին հարցի իրավական մասը:
Արայիկը, ինչքան հասկացա, միտումնավոր հետը չի հանդիպել (տենց տպավորություն էր իր խոսալուց), հետո Դեմոյանի բացակայության ժամանակ եկելա ու սենյակ ներխուժել, որից մինչ այդ բոլորն աբխադիտ էին լինում:

Դեմոյանը գժվելա ու ֆբ-ում հարցը հանրային քննարկման հանձնել:

Դուք էստեղ ինչն եք քննարկում?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես էս մասնավոր դեպքով չեմ ասում, այլ ընդհանրապես ԿԳՆ֊ի վարքից եմ խոսում։ Միլիցիա են դառել գլխներիս։ Սա արդեն որերորդ դեպքն ա։ Միլիցիայությունը հեշտ ա. վիդեոն նկարում ես, պոստում ֆեյսբուքը, արդյունքը նաղդ ա։ Բայց երբ պետք ա կարևոր գործեր անել, զրո կոնկրետությամբ ծրագիր են ներկայացնում։


Քո գլխին ԿԳՆ-ն ե՞րբ ա միլիցայություն արել: Կոնկրետ ասա, գնանք ականջները քաշենք, ես էլ հետդ գալիս եմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ էս ուր եք հասել..
> լավ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչի էին գլխանց որոշել իրեն զրկեն ՀՑԹ-ի տնօրենի պաշտոնից:
> Բայց ինչ վերաբերվումա իր աշխատասենյակին` երեկվա տեսածս տեսանյութում պարզ երևում էր, որ բոլորը ջանում էին շրջանցել էդ աշխատասենյակն ու դրա հետ կապված թեման:
> Այսինքն` ոչ մի ԺՊ էլ էդ սենյակում չի նստել ոչ միայն նրա համար, որ Դեմոյանը գիտնականա ու իր դեռ չտպագրված գիտական աշխատանքները շաղ էին տված սենյակով մեկ, այլ որովհետև ինքն էնտեղ հեղինակություն էր ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չուներ առանց դուռը թխկացնելու ներս մտնել:
> 
> Հիմա իրան պաշտոնից, իր բացակայության ընթացքում, ազատել էին:
> Ինքն էլ վերադարձել էր ու փորձում էր ԿԳՆ Արայիկի հետ հանդիպել, որ հարթեյին հարցի իրավական մասը:
> Արայիկը, ինչքան հասկացա, միտումնավոր հետը չի հանդիպել (տենց տպավորություն էր իր խոսալուց), հետո Դեմոյանի բացակայության ժամանակ եկելա ու սենյակ ներխուժել, որից մինչ այդ բոլորն աբխադիտ էին լինում:
> 
> ...


ԺՊներն էդտեղ են նստել։ Իրանք էլ են ասում, ուրիշ կերպ էլ ճշտած ա ինֆոն։

----------


## Գաղթական

> ԺՊներն էդտեղ են նստել։ Իրանք էլ են ասում, ուրիշ կերպ էլ ճշտած ա ինֆոն։


Չուկ ջան, թե ԺՊ-ների էդ ասելու հղումն ունես ձեռքի տակ՝ կգցե՞ս:
Ես չեմ գտնում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, թե ԺՊ-ների էդ ասելու հղումն ունես ձեռքի տակ՝ կգցե՞ս:
> Ես չեմ գտնում:


մի էջ առաջ, օրինակ, դրել էի ՀՑԹԻ գիտական գծով փոխտնօրեն, նախկին ԺՊ Սուրեն Մանուկյանի պարզաբանումը, որտեղ մարդն ի թիվս այլ հարցերի գրել էր, որ Դեմոյանը ժամանակին իր վրա ոստիկանություն ա ուղարկել իբր սենյակը զավթելու համար ։

Մյուս ԺՊն կարող ա խառնում եմ, անձամբ չի ասել, Արայիկն ա ասել, որ իրանք մտել էին ոչ թե Դեմոյանի աշխատասենյակ, այլ ԺՊի աշխատասենյակ, ու որ էնտեղ զուտ խորհրդակցություն են անցկացրել ԺՊի ու փոխտնօրենների հետ։

Իսկ ինձ ասել են ՀՑԹԻի հետ սերտ կապեր ունեցող մարդիկ։

----------


## Գաղթական

> մի էջ առաջ, օրինակ, դրել էի ՀՑԹԻ գիտական գծով փոխտնօրեն, նախկին ԺՊ Սուրեն Մանուկյանի պարզաբանումը, որտեղ մարդն ի թիվս այլ հարցերի գրել էր, որ Դեմոյանը ժամանակին իր վրա ոստիկանություն ա ուղարկել իբր սենյակը զավթելու համար ։
> 
> Մյուս ԺՊն կարող ա խառնում եմ, անձամբ չի ասել, Արայիկն ա ասել, որ իրանք մտել էին ոչ թե Դեմոյանի աշխատասենյակ, այլ ԺՊի աշխատասենյակ, ու որ էնտեղ զուտ խորհրդակցություն են անցկացրել ԺՊի ու փոխտնօրենների հետ։
> 
> Իսկ ինձ ասել են ՀՑԹԻի հետ սերտ կապեր ունեցող մարդիկ։


Սրանցից ոչ մեկ չի նշանակում, որ մինչև երեկ էդ սենյակ ինչ-որ մեկը մուտքա ունեցել՝ Դեմոյանից բացի:

Քո բերած հոդվածից ընդամենն երևում էր, որ Դեմոյանը ինչ-որ հիվանդագին վերաբերմունք ունի էդ սենյակի հանդեպ, ու դա երևի հասկանալի է, որ մի բանի կառուցման մեջ շատ մեծ ավանդ ունենաս, հետո երկրից ոտքդ քաշես ու իմանաս քեզ էնտեղից դուրս են քշում:

Իսկ Արայիկի խոսքն ինձ պատկերավոր թվաց, թե եթե ԺՊ-ն ուրիշ մարդ է, ուրեմն սենյակն էլ պետք է որ իրեն պատկաներ, հետևում է Դեմոյանը թող կորչի գրողի ծոցը:

----------


## Chuk

> Սրանցից ոչ մեկ չի նշանակում, որ մինչև երեկ էդ սենյակ ինչ-որ մեկը մուտքա ունեցել՝ Դեմոյանից բացի:
> 
> Քո բերած հոդվածից ընդամենն երևում էր, որ Դեմոյանը ինչ-որ հիվանդագին վերաբերմունք ունի էդ սենյակի հանդեպ, ու դա երևի հասկանալի է, որ մի բանի կառուցման մեջ շատ մեծ ավանդ ունենաս, հետո երկրից ոտքդ քաշես ու իմանաս քեզ էնտեղից դուրս են քշում:
> 
> Իսկ Արայիկի խոսքն ինձ պատկերավոր թվաց, թե եթե ԺՊ-ն ուրիշ մարդ է, ուրեմն սենյակն էլ պետք է որ իրեն պատկաներ, հետևում է Դեմոյանը թող կորչի գրողի ծոցը:


Մարդ ա ինչ ուզում պատկերացնում ա, դզում ա ։ճ

----------

Գաղթական (28.06.2018)

----------


## Lion

Ամեն ինչ մի կողմ, զուտ դիտարկման առումով՝ տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, թե Դեմոյանը մշտապես կոնֆլիկտների մեջ է իր կոլեգաների հետ՝ Արմեն Այվազյան, Աշոտ Մելքումյան, հիմա էլ ԿԳՆ ղեկավարություն...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ամեն ինչ մի կողմ, զուտ դիտարկման առումով՝ տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, թե Դեմոյանը մշտապես կոնֆլիկտների մեջ է իր կոլեգաների հետ՝ Արմեն Այվազյան, Աշոտ Մելքումյան, հիմա էլ ԿԳՆ ղեկավարություն...


Աշոտ Մելքոնյանի գիտությանը այդքան լավ ծանոթ չեմ, բայց պատմագիտության մեջ քչից-շատից միջազգային հեղինակություն ունեցող հայագետ կա՞, որ Արմեն Այվազյանը հետը կոնֆլիկտի մեջ մտած չլինի  :LOL:  եթե Դեմոյանը Այվազյանի հետ կոնֆլիկտ ունեցած չլիներ, մի գրամ որպես պատմաբան իրեն չէի հարգի․․․  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աշոտ Մելքոնյանի գիտությանը այդքան լավ ծանոթ չեմ, բայց պատմագիտության մեջ քչից-շատից միջազգային հեղինակություն ունեցող հայագետ կա՞, որ Արմեն Այվազյանը հետը կոնֆլիկտի մեջ մտած չլինի  եթե Դեմոյանը Այվազյանի հետ կոնֆլիկտ ունեցած չլիներ, մի գրամ որպես պատմաբան իրեն չէի հարգի․․․


Աշոտ Մելքոնյանն ինձ դաս ա տվել: Էն ժամանակ լավ տպավորություն թողեց: Համենայն դեպս, դասավանդման մեթոդները բավական լավն էին: Բայց գիտականորեն ինչքան գիտեմ ինքն էլ ա պսևդոգիտական հոսանքի տակ:

----------

Ծլնգ (28.06.2018)

----------


## Lion

Պսևդոգիտականը Աշոտի պահով ո՞րն էր:

----------


## Շինարար

Դեմոյանի մասին մինչև հիմա մենակ քննադատություն եմ լսել:

Որ անկեղծ լինենք՝ ես համաձայն եմ, որ Արայիկը կոմպետենտության առումով առայժմ չի փայլում: Ես իրան մեծ հարգանքով եմ վերաբերվում, բայց կոնկրետ էս իրավիճակում, եթե ասենք Չուկի ասածի պես ա եղել, ինքը կարար ավելի կոռեկտ կերպով ասեր՝ ցավում եմ, որ մեր այցելությունը այդպիսի տպավորություն է թողել, աշխատասենյակ մենք մտել ենք ԺՊ-ի հրավերով՝ որպես ԺՊ-ի աշխատեսենյակ, ու ընդհանրապես Դեմոյանի բոլոր ասածներին կարելի էր հակադարձել մնալով կոռեկտության շրջանակներում, ինչում մեր պաշտոնական շրջանակները բացարձակ չեն փայլում: ԵՊՀ-ի մամուլին ուղղված արձագանքների մակարդակն ես նայում՝ մայր բուհի, էդ կրթությունից դուրս եկած շրջանակները եթե դրանից ավելի լավ են արձագանքում, ուրեմն գովելի ա: ՊՆ–ի, Ոստիկանության մամուլի խոսնակների մուննաթները կամ: Մեզ մոտ չեն հակադարձում, չեն պատասխանում, այլ կռվի են խոսում: Լուրջ աշխատանք ա պահանջվում էս ուղղությամբ կրթելու պետական համակարգում աշխատողներին: Վորքշոփներ, օնլայն ըսայնմընթներ  և այլն լավ կլիներ ներմուծեին ու պարտադիր բոլորը անցնեին:

Էս առումով Նիկոլից հավեսս գալիս ա, դեռ որ համենայն դեպս: Էն մնացած իր թիմը պիտի որպես ուսումնական ձեռնարկ նայեն իրան ու սովորեն, ցավոք: 

Բայց ընդհանուր Արայիկի հանդեպ տենց խիստ չէի լինի, ձևը պահելու առումով թույլ ա, համաձայն եմ, բայց բովոնդակային մասո՞վ, հլա որ սպասենք: Այբ-ի ու էլիտար դպրոցների հանդեպ իր դիրքորոշման հետ համաձայն եմ, էլի ձևի մասը չկարողացավ ուղղակի պահպանել: Սպասենք, սպասենք: Եկամտաբեր գիտության առումով չեմ լսել որ տենց բան ա ասել, բայց եկեք իրատես լինենք, ցավոք ամբողջ աշխարհում ա էդպես: Մյուս կողմից էլ՝ ես երբեմն մտածում եմ, որպես ոչ եկամտաբեր գիտությամբ զբաղվող, ասենք՝ ում ա պետք իմ արածը, եթե ես ֆինասավորում ունեմ, ուրեմն ինչ-որ մեկին պետք ա, եթե ոչ ոք չի ֆինանսավորում, ուրեմն իրոք անիմա՞ստ ա դրանով զբաղվելը: Ես շատ կուզեի, որ նենց կրթության նախարար ունենայինք, որ ասեր էս տարի հինգ միլիոն դրամաշնորհ ենք տալիս ժամանակակից արաբական թատրոնի ուսումնասիրությանը: Ինչքան մեծ շանսեր կունենայի ես ստանալու էդ դրամաշնորհը, բայց Արայիկը լինի, թե ով ուզում ա լինի, ոչ ոք չի անելու նման բան: 

ԲՈՀ-ի նախագահի պահով էլի կոռեկտության պահը չէր պահել, բայց քսան քանի տարի էդ կինը էդ պաշտոնում էր, նորից գալիս ենք նրան, որ էս երկրում ամեն բան մենաշնորհ ա ընկալվում: Անկաշառ հաստատությո՞ւն էր: Ի՞նչ էին անում, քանոնով թեզերի տողերի երկարությունն էին չափում ու լայնությունը ու հղումներում, որ անպայման էջ բառը գրված լինի: Սաղ ասում են՝ ավելորդ համակարգ ա, բայց քսան տարիների ընթացքում ղեկավարությունը որևէ կերպ չի կարողացել իմաստավորել էդ կառույցը, էնպես որ էդքան շատ ես չեմ անհանգստանում ղեկավարության փոփոխության համար, բայց իհարկե կարելի էր ամեն բան ավելի կուլտուրական անել: Փոխարինող տղայի ինտերվյուն եմ նայում Պետրոսի հետ, էլի հեչ չեն կարում մարդիկ քաղաքավարի լինել, հո զոռով չի: Ասա ցավում եմ որ էդպես ա ստացվել, որ ես շատ վատ զգացի, երբ իմացա, որ իրեն չեն տեղեկացրել նախապես, իհարկե եթե որոշում կայացնողը ես լինեի, անպայման նախօրոք կզրուցեի ու ես տեղյակ չեմ եղել մանրամասներին: Ամեն դեպքում իմ խնդիրը աշխատելն ա, համակարգը բարեփոխելը, ես շատ շնորհակալ եմ մինչև հիմա արվածի համար և այլն և այլն: 

Էլի եմ ասում, մեծ բաց ունենք էս առումով:

----------

Chuk (28.06.2018), Lion (28.06.2018), Ծլնգ (28.06.2018), Տրիբուն (28.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինչի՞ց եզրակացրիր ու որոշեցիր, որ կարող ես ինձ նման մեղադրանք հնչեցնել։ Դրել առաջին գրառմանդ գրած սխալ մտքի համար հերթով կռուտիտներ ես գրում ու թեման ուրիշ հողի վրա շեղում, ու դեռ ե՞ս չգիտեմ ինչից եմ խոսում ։ճ


Ես կարող եմ այդպիսի կարծիք հայտնեմ՝ քո գրառումների որակից ելնելով, քանի որ ակումբ ա, որն իմ իմանալով ֆորում ա, չէ՞։ Ու ոնց որ դու ես քեզ իրավունք վերապհում իմ ասածների մասին անզգամ ինքս ինձ հակասելու մասին որակում հնչեցնել, այնքան էլ ես կարամ ասեմ, որ չգիտես այն ոլորտից, որից որ փորձում ես կարծիք հնչեցնել։ Իսկ մեղադրանք այդտեղ չկար՝ զրպարտանքի հարցով դատարանի նիստում չենք։

Ոչ մի հողի վրա էլ չեմ շեղել, ասել եմ թե ինչ նկատի ունեի, ու որ ԿԳ նախարարի մասին տպավորություններ կազմել եմ ոչ միայն այս մի իրադեպով, չնայած այս իրադեպի արդյունքում էլ իրեն հրապարակայնորեն բավականին վատ դրսևորեց։

Իսկ գրածներիդ վերաբերյալ, արի փորձեմ բացատրել, դե ինչը ոնց ա, ու թե ինչու քո գրածները հեռու են այդ ոլորտի ինչը-ոնց-ից։




> Ոչ, եղբայր, ընդամենը դու ինքդ քո գաղափարներին հակասում ես, բայց դա չես զգում։ Հիմա փորձեմ բացատրել։
> 
> Չգիտեմ քո երկրում ոնց ա, բայց Հայաստանում նման պետական մարմինները որպես կանոն ունեն տարածքի խնդիր։ Ու երբ ինչ-որ մի տնօրեն գնում է գործուղման մի տարով, իր փոխարեն նշանակում են ԺՊ, ակհայտ ա, որ ԺՊն նստելու ա տնօրենի աշխատասենյակում։ Դրա համար գործուղման գնացողը սենյակը նախապատրաստում ա իրա հաջորդի համար, կարգավորում փաստաթղթերը, հանում սենյակից անձնական իրերը։ Սատանան տանի, ախր մի տաչով գնում ա։
> 
> Եթե ինքը դա չի անում, ուրեմն լիքը ուրիշ հարցեր են առաջանուն իրա մարդկային տիպի մասին։ Բայց դա թողնենք, ես չգիտեմ, արել է, թե չէ։
> 
> Փաստն էն ա, որ եթե նույնիսկ իր «գիտական իրավունքները» խախտելով, մեկ է, սենյակը մեկ տարի առաջ փոխանցբել է հաջորդ ԺՊին։ Սրանից էլ մյուսին։ Ու այ էս վերջին ԺՊն բացարձակ կապ չունի հնարավոր խախտված իրավունքների հետ։ Իրեն օրենքի սահմանում նախորդ ԺՊից փոխանցվել է աշխատասենյակը, դարձել իրենը։
> 
> Ի դեպ ինքն էլ ա գիտնական։ Ու հանկարծ մի օր հայտնվում ա Դեմոյանն ու ներխուժում իրան պատկանող աշխատասենյակ։ Խախտում էս ԺՊի բոլոր էն իրավունքները, որոնք դու անթույլատրելի ես համարում։ Խախտում ա՝ չունենալով որևէ իրավական կամ բարոյական հիմք։
> ...


Ուրեմն նախ իմ, քո, ֆլան-ֆստանի երկրի պահով․․․ այս տիպի կազմակերպությունները (թանգարան, գիտ-ինստիտուտ, կրթական հաստատություն և այլն) բոլոր երկրներում էլ 0-բյուջետային կազմակերպություն են, այնսինքն ամեն մի կոպեկ հաշվարկված է, և պիտի պիտանի օգտագործվի։ Այսինքն տեղի խնդիր կա ցանկացած երկրում (դե բացառությամբ կալվածատիրականներից և դրանց նմաններից), ու եթե չկա, ուրեմն այդ հաստատությունը ամբողջ էֆեկտիվությամբ չի աշխատում։ Ու այն 10սմ ավելի լայն օֆիսի համակ խռովություն-թշնամանքը նաև այն պատճառով է, որ բոլոր ռեսուրսները բաժանված են, ու չկա մի դատարկ սենյակ, որ այդ խռովչիներից մեկին տան, որ պրծնեն։ Այնպես որ այս մի փաստարկդ բլթ ա։

Մի տարով գործուղման գնալը շատ տարածված բան է ակադեմիական ոլորտում, ու նենց չի որ Դեմոյանն ա հորինել, ու չգիտեր ոնց աներ։ Այդ ժամանակ սովորաբար իրերդ իրենց տեղում են մնում (ասենք գիտական նյութերը իրենց պահարաններում և այլն), գաղտնի փաստաթղթերը տարվում են հատուկ պահոց, ու մի երկու գրապահարան ազատվում են սենյակդ ժամանակավոր օգտագործողի համար։ Ու մեկ տարով այդ առանձնասենյակը օգտագործողի համար այդ մի երկու գրապահարանը լրիվ հերիք է, մանավանդ որ ԺՊ-ն ամենայն հավանականությամբ մինչ այդ ինստիտուտում իր աշխատավայրը ուներ, ու լրիվ անիմաստ կլիներ մի տարվա համար ամբողջ իր թաշախուստը սենյակից սենյակ կրելը։ Այսինքն ԺՊ-ն այդ տնօրենի սենյակը պիտի մենակ ադմինիստրատիվ ֆունկցիաների համար օգտագործեր, դե մեկ էլ եթե բարձրապաշտոն հյուր են ունենում, ում մի երկու օրով գրասեղան է պետք հատկացնել, միգուցե այդտեղ տեղավորեն։ Իսկ քո նկարագրածը բլթ ա։

Դեմոյանը գնացել էր ժամանակավոր, այսինքն ինքը վերադառնալուն պես նորից պիտի լիներ տնօրեն, ու այս ամբողջ ընթացքում պիտի նաև լիներ այդ ինստիտուտում գրանցված աշխատող, չնայած որ իր հաշվին արձակուրդի տակ էր։ Արանքում խառը-խշտիկ բաներ են տեղի ունեցել (ինստիտուտի կարգավիճակի փոփոխություն), որը մի քիչ իրավական տեսանկյունից մութ է դարձնում իր պաշտոնավարությունը։ Բայց եթե այդ կարգավիճակի փոփոխության ժամանակ իր հարցը աշխատանքայի օրենսդրության հիման վրա չեն կարգավորել, ուրեմն լիքը տեղ ունի խոսալու։ Կարճ ասած, Դեմոյանը հուլիսի մեկից պիտի լիներ ի լռելայն տնօրեն ՀՑԳԻ-ում։ Ինչ վերաբերում է Դեմոյանի այդ սենյակը ԺՊ-ից խլելու մասին, իմ հիմիկվա հասկանալով, ԺՊ-ն նախօրոք՝ մինչև հուլիսի 1-ին իր պաշտոնի ավարտվելը, դիմում է գրել ու ազատել ԺՊ-ի պաշտոնը, ու սա արել է առանց որևէ ճնշման Դեմոյանի կողմից (ի հակառակ Արայիկի պնդումների)։ Քանի որ Դեմոյանն էլ արդեն հետ եկած է եղել, այդ սենյակը հետ իրեն է վերցրել ու փորձել է ԿԳՆ-ի պարզաբանումները հայցել իր կարգավիճակի մասին։ Ստեղ ոնց որ թե տարաձայնություններ են սկսում, բայց առկա տեղեկատվության հիմնա վրա իմ կարծիքը այն է, որ փոխնախարարը Դեմոյանին ոստիկանությամբ ա սպառնացել, ու պնդել ա, որ պաշտոն չունի ինստիտուտում, իսկ Արայիկին Դեմոյանը նենց էլ չի կարեցել հասնել։ Ու մեկ էլ, որ Դեմոյանը երկրից դուրս ա գնում, միանգամից ԿԳնախն ու փոխնախը հայտնվում են ինստիտուտում, ու հայտվնում են մի սենյակում, որը արդեն Դեմոյանը օգտագործում էր, ու որն ինքը ոչ մեկից էլ չէր զավթել։ Այնսիքն այս մասով ասածդ բլթ ա։

Մի անգամ էլ ասեմ, հանցագործություն չկա այստեղ, կա խառը իրավիճակ այն հանգամանքի շուրջ, թե արդյոք կարգավիճակի փոփոխության հետևանքով Դեմոյանի պաշտոնից ազատումը իրավական հիմունքներ ուներ, թե ոչ։ Ու իմ հասկանալով, Դեմոյանը փորձել ա այս հարցի շուրջ պարզաբանում ստանալ ԿԳնախից, բայց իրենց մատի շուրջ փորձել են պտտել։ Ու եթե կա հանցագործություն, ապա թող ոստիկանություն կանչեն, իր ունեցվածքը ձերբակալեն ու հանեն ինստիտուտից, ու իր հայաստան գալու ժամանակ էլ իրեն էլ ձերբակալեն։ Իսկ եթե տենց բա չի արվում, ուրեմն հանցագործության մասին պնդումը բլթ ա։

Հիմա փորձեմ իմ նյուխով բացատրել թե իմ կարծիքով ինչ ա տեղի ունեցել։ Դեմոյանը Ֆուլբրայթով գնում ա ԱՄՆ գիտգործուղման, որի ընթացքում իր հաշվին արձակուրդ ա վերցնում, իր տեղն էլ նշանակում են ԺՊ։ Նորմալ իր առանձնասենյակը պատրաստում ա ԺՊ-ի համար, գաղտնի փաստաթղթերը տանում ա փակ պահարան (սովորաբար հատուկ փոքրիկ անպատուհան սենյակներ են լինում սենց բաների համար) ու հանգիստ մեկնում երկրից։ Այդ ընթացքում ԺՊ-ին Դեմոյանի թղթերից ինչ-որ բան է պետք եղած լինում, սա էլ այդ փակ պահարան ա մտնում, ինչից Դեմոյանի ֆազերը քցում ա (ինչը լրիվ տեղին ա), ու ինքը դիմում է ոստիկանություն, որ ԺՊ-ին մի հատ բանավոր կարգի հրավիրեն։ Այդ ընթացքում ինստիտուտի կարգավիճակ ա փոխվում, Դեմոյանն էլ փորձում ա պարզել, թե իր կարգավիճակը ինչ ա, ու ստանում հաստատում, որ իր արձակուրդում պաշտոնավարությունը շարունակվում է, ու հուլիսի 1-ից ինքը շարունակելու է պաշտոնավարությունը։ Հետո էլ տեղի է ունենում հեղափոխություն․․․ 

Հիմա, ցանկցած սենց տիպի հաստատությունում կա շատ խորը քաղաքականություն, կան ջոկատներ, մեկը մյուսիս գիտական կեղծարար համարելու պրակտիկա, և այլն։ Ու մանավանդ խծբ-ության պայմաններում սա էլ ավելի պիտի որ սրված լիներ։ Ու սենց բաներ կան ամենուր, ամենաառաջավոր գիտհաստատություններում էլ։ Հիմա հաստատ Դեմոյանին հակառակ ջոկատ էլ կար ՀՑԳԻ-ում, ու իմ հասկանալով, սրանք հետհեղափոխական իրավիճակից օգտվելով, փորձել են Դեմոյանին գահընկեց անել։ Դեմոյանն էլ հետ ա գալիս, ու ասում ա՝ այ փսլնքոտներ, էդ ձեզնից ո՞ր մեկը պիտի այդ պաշտոնին լինի։ Իսկ ԺՊ-ն ասում ա՝ ախպեր ես մի ամսից սենց թե նենց գնում եմ այս ինստիտուտից, ու էս հավայի բազառները ինձ հազար տարի պետք չեն, վոբշըմ ես էս հարցում չկամ, հես ա դիմումս։ Դեմոյանին հակառակ ջոկատն էլ սկսում ա բարձր պոռալ՝ տեսաք, Դեմայոնը ԺՊ-ին տփեց հրաժարական ստորագրել տվեց։ Դեմոյանն էլ, հասկանալով որ կա մութ վիճակ իր պաշտոնի շուրջ, դիմում ա ԿԳՆ-ին, որ ախպեր, ստեղ իրար միս ենք ուտում, էս քյալերն էլ չեն ջոկում որ ինձնից բացի ստեղ ուրիշ թագին արժանի չկա։ Ու շատ հավանական ա, որ ներկայիս կառավարությունում կան Դեմոյանին հակաջոկատի հետ սերտ կապեր ունեցող մարդիկ (անուններ չեմ ուզում տալ, ով կարա լինի, ու փաստեր էլ չունեմ, նենց որ սա սպեկուլյացիա որակենք), դրա համար էլ Դեմոյանին կառավարությունից ռադ անել ուզեցողներ էլ կան։ Բայց Դեմոյանը երևի կարծելով, որ ԿԳնախը պիտի անկողմնակալ դիրք ընդունի, շարունակել ա պնդել, որ ԿԳնախը իր խոսքն ասի։ Մեկ էլ հոպ, այդ խոսքը գալիս ա հենց Դեմոյանի երկրից հեռանալու հաջորդ օրը, էն էլ գալիս ա զուգահեռ իր սենյակ մտնելով։ Սրա մասին էլ Դեմոյանի ջոկատից իրեն միանգամից տեղեկացնում են, որ քո հարցը ոտի վրա չարխին, հլը մի հատ էլ կաբինետդ մտել իրերդ սրբապղծել են, ու Դեմոյանի ֆազերը այդտեղ վաբշե ա գցում։ Ու իր արարքին արդարացում չի կարող լինել, բայց Դեմոյանը լրիվ հասկանալիորեն իրեն ոտի վրա քցված ա զգում, ու ինքն իրեն ասում ա՝ ախպեր ո՞ւմ կողմից, կակոյ-նիբուծ Արայիկ-Հովհաննեսի կողմից, արա սրանք վաբշե ո՞վ են գիտության մեջ, էս սրանց արածը ի՞նչ ա։ Ու դնում գռդնկում ա օբշյակով։ Սրան ի պատասխան էլ ԿԳնախը բացահայտ ստեր ա ասում, ու գիտկառավարման սովետական մեթոդիկայով «շվարումներ» ա իրեն թույլ տալիս։ Հիմա մնում ա մենակ պոպկոռնի վիզ դնել ու սպասել հաջորդ սերիաներին․․․

Հա, ու այս վերջին երկու պարբերությունը հիմնված ա իմ այդ ոլորտի մասին նյուխի վրա ու մի քիչ էլ ընդհանուր տեղեկատվական ֆոնի, բայց սա իհարկե վերջին խոսք չի, ու հնարավոր ա, որ ինչ-որ բանից դեռ տեղյակ չենք։ Ու եթե նոր բացահայտումներ լինեն, որ սրա կհերքեն, կարանք սա համարեք իմ հիվանդ ֆանտազիայի դրսևորումներ։  :LOL: 

Հա, մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ ես ցեղասպանագետ չեմ, բայց ահագին ուսումնասիրել եմ այդ ոլորտը։ Ու որոշակիորեն տեղյակ լինելով միջազգային հայագիտական ամբիոնների քաղաքականությանն ու կադրերին, կարամ ասեմ, որ թե Դեմոյանը ուզեց, մի տարվա ընթացքում աթոռ կունենա աշխարհի առաջատար համալսարաններից մեկում։ Էս ել նենց, պռոստո տակ․․․ սա իհարկե չի հերքում իր աթոռակռիվը ՀՑԳԻ-ում, բայց ասածս այն է, որ այս իրադեպից Դեմոյանը ամեն դեպքում թաց դուրս չի գալու, նույնիսկ իր պասկվիլից հետո, քանի որ ակադեմիական ոլորտից մի քիչ քթի ծակ ունեցողի համար իր զայրույթը լրիվ հասկանալի է։ Դե իսկ լեզուն․․․ ակադեմիական աշխարհում սրանից վերան բաներից էլ են մարդիկ հանգիստ մաքրվում, մենակ համապատասխան արդյունավետություն ունենան իրենց ոլորտում։ Ինչն Դեմոյանը ունի (ու նկատեք, որ այս ամբողջ բազառում մեկը իր գիտական որակին նույնիսկ հեռվից չկպավ, այնինչ փոխնախը վազելով գնաց իր հոդվածների ցանկը հրապարակեց՝ Դեմոյանի հանձնարարականով  :LOL: )։

Վոբշըմ ամեն դեպքում տխուր ա․․․

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ծլնգ, ֆեյսբուքում կպնում են արդեն Դեմոյանի գիտական որակին: Սկոպուս-բանում փնտրել են, չկա ինքը, արդեն ԲՈՀ-ին են խառնում, որ թեզ-մեզ հրատարակեն:

Շինի ասսծի մասով գիտության եկամտաբերության վերաբերյալ: Նախարարը դա ասել ա, երբ մի հանդիպման ժամանակ իմ խնդրանքով մեկն էդ հարցը տվել ա: Ձայնագրություն չունեմ, ապացույց չունեմ, բայց վստահում եմ էն անձին, ով ինձ փոխանցել ա: Իսկ փաստը, որ էդ արտահայտությունը մեդիա չի մտել, ուղղակի ցույց ա տալիս հասարակության խորը արհամարհանքը գիտության հանդեպ:

Էն որ դու հիմա PhD ես անում, էդ նշան ա, որ էդ երկրում ամեն ինչ եկամտաբերության մասին չի: Որ հասնեմ կոմպին, երկար կգրեմ էս թեմայով: Մարդիկ (էդ թվում երևի նախարարն էլ) սխալ պատկերացում ունեն եկամտաբերության մասին:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ծլնգ, ֆեյսբուքում կպնում են արդեն Դեմոյանի գիտական որակին: Սկոպուս-բանում փնտրել են, չկա ինքը, արդեն ԲՈՀ-ին են խառնում, որ թեզ-մեզ հրատարակեն:
> 
> Շինի ասսծի մասով գիտության եկամտաբերության վերաբերյալ: Նախարարը դա ասել ա, երբ մի հանդիպման ժամանակ իմ խնդրանքով մեկն էդ հարցը տվել ա: Ձայնագրություն չունեմ, ապացույց չունեմ, բայց վստահում եմ էն անձին, ով ինձ փոխանցել ա: Իսկ փաստը, որ էդ արտահայտությունը մեդիա չի մտել, ուղղակի ցույց ա տալիս հասարակության խորը արհամարհանքը գիտության հանդեպ:
> 
> Էն որ դու հիմա PhD ես անում, էդ նշան ա, որ էդ երկրում ամեն ինչ եկամտաբերության մասին չի: Որ հասնեմ կոմպին, երկար կգրեմ էս թեմայով: Մարդիկ (էդ թվում երևի նախարարն էլ) սխալ պատկերացում ունեն եկամտաբերության մասին:


Բյուր ջան, ես վայթե հենց էդ էի ասում, եթե էս պահին ֆինանսավորում ունեմ, ուրեմն դրա կարիքը կա: Ինչի կարիքը լինի, ֆինանսավորում ինքնըստինքյան ա լինելու՝ պետական, թե այլ, եթե համակարգը սկսի առողջ գործել: Եկամտաբերը ես հասկանում եմ ինչ ա, ու ամենևին էլ միայն փողը նկատի չունեի: Հուսով եմ նախարարն էլ մենակ փողը նկատի չի ունեցել: Էնպես որ չեմ կարծում երկար գրելու կարիք կա կոնկրետ էդ մասով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պսևդոգիտականը Աշոտի պահով ո՞րն էր:


Ինքն էր ջրի պես շումերերեն կարդում, թե Այվազյանը ?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ես վայթե հենց էդ էի ասում, եթե էս պահին ֆինանսավորում ունեմ, ուրեմն դրա կարիքը կա: Ինչի կարիքը լինի, ֆինանսավորում ինքնըստինքյան ա լինելու՝ պետական, թե այլ, եթե համակարգը սկսի առողջ գործել: Եկամտաբերը ես հասկանում եմ ինչ ա, ու ամենևին էլ միայն փողը նկատի չունեի: Հուսով եմ նախարարն էլ մենակ փողը նկատի չի ունեցել: Էնպես որ չեմ կարծում երկար գրելու կարիք կա կոնկրետ էդ մասով:


Շին ջան, եկամտաբերը հենց մենակ փողն ա՝ գիտության արդյունքում ստեղծված պրոդուկտ, որը կարելի ա ծախել: Ու կա տենց տերմին իրա ֆինանսավորողներով-բանով: Կարիք-մարիքն ուրիշ հարց ա: Մի խոսքով, կգրեմ դրա մասին: Վերջերս կակռազ վորքշոփ եմ գնացել էս թեմայով, լիքը բան սովորել:

----------


## Chuk

> Ծլնգ, ֆեյսբուքում կպնում են արդեն Դեմոյանի գիտական որակին: Սկոպուս-բանում փնտրել են, չկա ինքը, արդեն ԲՈՀ-ին են խառնում, որ թեզ-մեզ հրատարակեն:


Բյուր, էստեղ մի հստակեցում մտցնեմ։ Ես ինքս թեմայի մասին հստակ կարծիք չունեմ։ Զուտ սուբյեկտիվորեն իրան լավ գիտնական եմ համարում՝հենվելով տարբեր կարծիքների վրա։

Բայց հանուն արդարության պիտի ֆիքսենք, որ իր լավ գիտնական լինելը նոր չի կասկածի տակ դրվել։ Էս թեման վաղուց ա քննարկման առարկա։ Իրան որոշ շրջանակներում համարել են «սերժի գիտնական», իրա դոկտորականի հետ կապված շատ լուրջ շոււխուռներ են եղել՝ ընդհուպ արտագրության մեղադրանքներ։ Կրկնեմ, որ ես հստակ կարծիք չունեմ։ Ուղղակի ֆիքսում եմ, որ թեման նոր չի։ Պարղապես վերջին դեպքերը նորից ակտիվացրին ու ավելացրին շուխուռը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էստեղ մի հստակեցում մտցնեմ։ Ես ինքս թեմայի մասին հստակ կարծիք չունեմ։ Զուտ սուբյեկտիվորեն իրան լավ գիտնական եմ համարում՝հենվելով տարբեր կարծիքների վրա։
> 
> Բայց հանուն արդարության պիտի ֆիքսենք, որ իր լավ գիտնական լինելը նոր չի կասկածի տակ դրվել։ Էս թեման վաղուց ա քննարկման առարկա։ Իրան որոշ շրջանակներում համարել են «սերժի գիտնական», իրա դոկտորականի հետ կապված շատ լուրջ շոււխուռներ են եղել՝ ընդհուպ արտագրության մեղադրանքներ։ Կրկնեմ, որ ես հստակ կարծիք չունեմ։ Ուղղակի ֆիքսում եմ, որ թեման նոր չի։ Պարղապես վերջին դեպքերը նորից ակտիվացրին ու ավելացրին շուխուռը։


Արտ, էդ պատմություններին լավ հետևել եմ: Իրա գիտական վաստակի մասին կոնկրետ ես էլ բան չեմ կարա ասեմ, բայց էդ դոկտորականի պատերազմների ժամանակ տպավորություն էր, որ գլխին սարքում են: Իհարկե տեսականորեն չի բացառվում, որ թե՛ գլխին սարքում են, թե՛ դրա հետ մեկտեղ վատ գիտնական ա: Բայց նաև մի քիչ չեմ հավատում, որ վարին ֆուլբրայթ կտային:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, ֆեյսբուքում կպնում են արդեն Դեմոյանի գիտական որակին: Սկոպուս-բանում փնտրել են, չկա ինքը, արդեն ԲՈՀ-ին են խառնում, որ թեզ-մեզ հրատարակեն:
> 
> Շինի ասսծի մասով գիտության եկամտաբերության վերաբերյալ: Նախարարը դա ասել ա, երբ մի հանդիպման ժամանակ իմ խնդրանքով մեկն էդ հարցը տվել ա: Ձայնագրություն չունեմ, ապացույց չունեմ, բայց վստահում եմ էն անձին, ով ինձ փոխանցել ա: Իսկ փաստը, որ էդ արտահայտությունը մեդիա չի մտել, ուղղակի ցույց ա տալիս հասարակության խորը արհամարհանքը գիտության հանդեպ:
> 
> Էն որ դու հիմա PhD ես անում, էդ նշան ա, որ էդ երկրում ամեն ինչ եկամտաբերության մասին չի: Որ հասնեմ կոմպին, երկար կգրեմ էս թեմայով: Մարդիկ (էդ թվում երևի նախարարն էլ) սխալ պատկերացում ունեն եկամտաբերության մասին:


ՖԲ-ում մի երկու բան նայեցի․․․ մեծամասամբ ֆեյք են։ Պատմագիտությունը «գրքային» գիտություն ա, այդտեղ մենագրություները շատ ավելի «թանկ» են, քան հոդվածները։ Ու իր ենթաոլորտը գրեթե ընդհանրապես ամսագրային չի։ Նենց որ սկոպուսում չլինելը բան չի նշանակում։ Նորից, որոշ իր գիտական արածները սրտովս չեն, բայց իր ոլորտում հզոր ա։ Ու մի երկու հաստիք կան աշխարհում, որ Դեմոյանի անունը այդ հաստիքների վրա ոնցոր գրված լինի։ Բայց թող գզվռտվեն  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Սովորաբար ամեն ինչին չեմ արձագանքում, հետո մեկ էլ գալիս ես ու ասում, թե «լուրջ բան էի գրել, չեդ պատասխանել»։ Մտածում եմ կարող  ա մի անգամ դնեմ կետ առ կետ արձագանքեմ, որ հասկանաս, որ հինգ էջանոց տեքստն ու լուրջը նույն բանը չեն )))
> 
> Նեղանալ չկա, չէ՞


իհարկե նեղանալ չկա․․․ այդ իմ ասածներն էլ շատը հումորով են, էն որ ասում էիր թե 4 բառով ես ասել․․․ այդ դրա նման եղել ա բան եմ ասել, հետո աջերով քննարկումներ են եղել, որոնց աշխատել եմ չխառնվել, մեկ էլ վերջում քննարկումը վերադարձել է իմ դրանից մի 10 էջ առաջվա ասածին։  :Jpit:  Այ էդ դեպքերում էլ ասել եմ։ Իսկ այս դեպքում իսկապես լավ կանես չարձագանքես․․․

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, էդ պատմություններին լավ հետևել եմ: Իրա գիտական վաստակի մասին կոնկրետ ես էլ բան չեմ կարա ասեմ, բայց էդ դոկտորականի պատերազմների ժամանակ տպավորություն էր, որ գլխին սարքում են: Իհարկե տեսականորեն չի բացառվում, որ թե՛ գլխին սարքում են, թե՛ դրա հետ մեկտեղ վատ գիտնական ա: Բայց նաև մի քիչ չեմ հավատում, որ վարին ֆուլբրայթ կտային:


Դե ասում եմ, զուտ սուբյեկտիվորեն ես էլ եմ հակված մտածել, որ լավ գիտնական ա, ու էդ դոկտորական թեմաները սարքոցի են։ Ուղղակի ուզեցի ֆիքսեմ, որ թազա արշավ չի։

Ավելացնեմ, որ ինչքան զգացել եմ, իրան ներսում չեն սիրում։ Էդ կարող ա ոնց իրա բնավորության հետևանք լինի, նենց էլ տարբերվող, լավ գիտնական լինելու հետևանք կարա լինի ու լիքը ուրիշ պատճառներ։

----------

Ծլնգ (28.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՖԲ-ում մի երկու բան նայեցի․․․ մեծամասամբ ֆեյք են։ Պատմագիտությունը «գրքային» գիտություն ա, այդտեղ մենագրություները շատ ավելի «թանկ» են, քան հոդվածները։ Ու իր ենթաոլորտը գրեթե ընդհանրապես ամսագրային չի։ Նենց որ սկոպուսում չլինելը բան չի նշանակում։ Նորից, որոշ իր գիտական արածները սրտովս չեն, բայց իր ոլորտում հզոր ա։ Ու մի երկու հաստիք կան աշխարհում, որ Դեմոյանի անունը այդ հաստիքների վրա ոնցոր գրված լինի։ Բայց թող գզվռտվեն


Մեկն իմ ընկերներից մեկն ա՝ ֆիզիկոս, ֆեյք չի: Հա, ես էլ եմ էդ փորձում բացատրել, որ հարդքոր հումանիտարը գրքերով ա: Հլը որ չի սրացվում:

----------

Ծլնգ (28.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դե ասում եմ, զուտ սուբյեկտիվորեն ես էլ եմ հակված մտածել, որ լավ գիտնական ա, ու էդ դոկտորական թեմաները սարքոցի են։ Ուղղակի ուզեցի ֆիքսեմ, որ թազա արշավ չի։
> 
> Ավելացնեմ, որ ինչքան զգացել եմ, իրան ներսում չեն սիրում։ Էդ կարող ա ոնց իրա բնավորության հետևանք լինի, նենց էլ տարբերվող, լավ գիտնական լինելու հետևանք կարա լինի ու լիքը ուրիշ պատճառներ։


Չուկ ջան, լավ էլ նկատել ես, որ ներսում ա իր դեմ հչնեցրածները․․․ ներսում պատմագիտությունը պլինտուսի մակարդակի ա, մի քանի նշանավոր բացառությամբ։ Ու այդ սկանդալները ավելի շատ իր օգտին են խոսում, քան դեմ։ Ծակ քաղաքագետները Հայաստանում թույն պատմագետ են համարվում, մաման կիսեմ, ինչի մասին ա խոսքը։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.06.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

Մի բան ասեմ էլի լավ գիտնականի պահով։ Էդ ձեր ասած դրսում Դեմոյանի ստատուսում հոմոֆոբ ակնարկները մենակ հերիք էին որ իր ակադեմիական կարիերայի վրա խաչ քաշվեր ու թեման էլ փակվեր։

----------

Chuk (29.06.2018), Տրիբուն (29.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դեմոյանը գնացել էր ժամանակավոր, այսինքն ինքը վերադառնալուն պես նորից պիտի լիներ տնօրեն, ու այս ամբողջ ընթացքում պիտի նաև լիներ այդ ինստիտուտում գրանցված աշխատող, չնայած որ իր հաշվին արձակուրդի տակ էր։


Իսկ որ ասենք, 2017 թվականի դեկտեմբերին Ցեղասպանության ինստիտուտ թանգարանի կարգավիճակը փոխվել ա ու ՊՈԱԿ-ից վերածվել ա Հիմնադրամի, ու որ հիմնադրամն ունենում ա խորհուրդ, ու որ խորհուրդը ձայների 2/3-ով պիտի տնօրեն ընտրի, ու որ դեռ խորհրդի կազմն էլ դեռ չի ձևավորվել, ու հետևապես Դեմոյանի արձակուրդից վերադառնալն ու նորից տնօրն դառնալը տենց որոշված հարց ա մենակ Դեմոյանի ու քո համար ․․․

----------

Chuk (29.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ասեմ նաև, որ հիմնադրարմների տնօրենի պաշտոնը զուտ ադմինիստրատիվ/կառավարչական պաշտոն ա, գույքի տնօրինում, աշխատանքային պայմանագրերի կնքում, բենզին, ջեռուցում, լիազորագիր, թուղթ ու բարաթ, քարտուղարուհի, տելեվիզր, դիվան, ավտո ․․․․ Դաժե ես կարամ գնամ տնօրեն աշխատամ, առանց ցեղասապանության մասին կես բառ իմանալու։

----------

Chuk (29.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Փաստորեն, էտ եքա կարծիքդ ձևավորել ես իրա հետ զրուցելու, իրա գրածների, իրա ասածների ու քո երազների հիման վրա: Ասեմ, խիստ գիտական մոտցում ա: Ու դրա հիման վրա կարելի ա հայտարարել.


Հա, շատ էլ գիտական ա։ Նման դեպքում եթե նույնիսկ 99.99% գիտես չես վերադառնալու, մեկ ա թղթերթ նենց ես ամեն ինչ անում, որ վերադարձի խնդիր չլինի։ Ու սա ամբողջ աշխարհում ա ակադեմիական գիտական աշխարհում գործում։ Ու պիտի մի ուրիշ կարգի քյալ լինես, որ սա չանես, բայց արի 5 էջի վրա չբացատրեմ թե խի ա սենց։




> Իսկ որ ասենք, 2017 թվականի դեկտեմբերին Ցեղասպանության ինստիտուտ թանգարանի կարգավիճակը փոխվել ա ու ՊՈԱԿ-ից վերածվել ա Հիմնադրամի, ու որ հիմնադրամն ունենում ա խորհուրդ, ու որ խորհուրդը ձայների 2/3-ով պիտի տնօրեն ընտրի, ու որ դեռ խորհրդի կազմն էլ դեռ չի ձևավորվել, ու հետևապես Դեմոյանի արձակուրդից վերադառնալն ու նորից տնօրն դառնալը տենց որոշված հարց ա մենակ Դեմոյանի ու քո համար ․․․ էս սաղ խույնյայա։


Հա, սա շատ էլ հանգիստ կարար հենց տենց որոշված հարց լիներ։ Եթե քեզ թվում ա թե ակադեմիական աշխարհում սենց բաները ժողովրդավարության սկբունքներով են արվում, ապա սխալվում ես։ Բայց թե չալարես, կարաս գնաս 5 էջանոց գրառումս նորից կարդաս, ու տեսնես, որ ես առնվազն երկու տեղ նշել եմ, որ այդ կարգավիճակի փոփոխությունը ստվեր ա գցում իր դե յուրե տնօրենի պաշտոնի վրա։ Ու իմ հասկանալով, ինքը փորձել ա ԿԳՆ-ից պարզաբանում ստանալ առ այն, որ թող էլի լինի այդ ընտրությունը հետագայում, բայց քանի խորհուրդ-մորհուրդ չկա, արդյոք չպիտի՞ դրանից առաջվա կարգ-ու-կանոնը պահվի։ Դեռ կտեսնենք ինչը ոնց ա իրականում, բայց մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, որ ՊՈԱԿ-ից հիմնադրամ անցման ժամանակ Դեմոյանի տնօրինության հետ կապված հարցը պատշաճ լուծել են։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (29.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ասեմ նաև, որ հիմնադրարմների տնօրենի պաշտոնը զուտ ադմինիստրատիվ/կառավարչական պաշտոն ա, գույքի տնօրինում, աշխատանքային պայմանագրերի կնքում, բենզին, ջեռուցում, լիազորագիր, թուղթ ու բարաթ, քարտուղարուհի, տելեվիզր, դիվան, ավտո ․․․․ Դաժե ես կարամ գնամ տնօրեն աշխատամ, առանց ցեղասապանության մասին կես բառ իմանալու։


չես կարա

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ձեզ ասեմ, էս Դեմոյանի սագայի զատ, էս պահին Երևանի կենտրոնում Արամ Մանուկյանի կոլոսն են դնում, ու պարզվում ա ոչ մշակույթի նախարարության համաձայնությունն ա եղել, ոչ երևի նորմալ մրցույթ ․․․․ դընում են  :LOL:

----------

Ծլնգ (29.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Ծլնգ, քանի որ սաղ գիտես, մի հարց տամ։ Դեմոյանը մինչև գործուղման գնալը տնօրե՞ն ա եղել, թե՞ ԺՊ ))

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, քանի որ սաղ գիտես, մի հարց տամ։ Դեմոյանը մինչև գործուղման գնալը տնօրե՞ն ա եղել, թե՞ ԺՊ ))


Ասում են ԺՊ, ես ինքս նշանակման փաստաթղթերը չեմ տեսել։ Բայց թե կարծում ես դա տաբերություն ա անում, սխալվում ես։ Եթե կա ակադեմիայի հրաման առ այն, որ իրեն մեկ տարով արձակուրդ է տրվում գործուղման համար, ապա ինքը պիտի վերականգնվի նույն պաշտոնում արձակուրդը ավրտվելուց հետո։ Ու թե ԺՊ ա եղել, թող որպես ԺՊ էլ վերականգնվի, մինչև խորհուրդ-մորհուրդ-ընտրություն։

----------


## Chuk

> Ասում են ԺՊ, ես ինքս նշանակման փաստաթղթերը չեմ տեսել։ Բայց թե կարծում ես դա տաբերություն ա անում, սխալվում ես։ Եթե կա ակադեմիայի հրաման առ այն, որ իրեն մեկ տարով արձակուրդ է տրվում գործուղման համար, ապա ինքը պիտի վերականգնվի նույն պաշտոնում արձակուրդը ավրտվելուց հետո։ Ու թե ԺՊ ա եղել, թող որպես ԺՊ էլ վերականգնվի, մինչև խորհուրդ-մորհուրդ-ընտրություն։


Էդ մեծ, շատ մեծ տարբերություն ա տալիս, բայց դրա համար չէի հարցնում, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր էր։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էդ մեծ, շատ մեծ տարբերություն ա տալիս, բայց դրա համար չէի հարցնում, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր էր։


չի անում, եթե այդ ԺՊ-ի պաշտոնից օրենքին համապատասխան չի հեռացվել, ապա լիքը խոսալու տեղ ունի

----------


## Chuk

> չի անում, եթե այդ ԺՊ-ի պաշտոնից օրենքին համապատասխան չի հեռացվել, ապա լիքը խոսալու տեղ ունի


Ծլնգ ջան, տենց էլ չհասկացար, որ եթե խոսելու տեղ ունի՝ էդ մենակ օրենքի տառին համապատասխան։ Թող դատական կարգով փորձի հարցերը լուծել։ Բայց հիմնադրամում ինքը որևէ կերպ չէր կարող վերականգնվեր։ Ու իրա արածն ինքնիրավչություն էր։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, տենց էլ չհասկացար, որ եթե խոսելու տեղ ունի՝ էդ մենակ օրենքի տառին համապատասխան։ Թող դատական կարգով փորձի հարցերը լուծել։ Բայց հիմնադրամում ինքը որևէ կերպ չէր կարող վերականգնվեր։ Ու իրա արածն ինքնիրավչություն էր։


իր իրերը իր նախկին կաբինետո՞ւմ էին
մինչև իր վերադառնալն իրեն տեղեկացրե՞լ են առ այն, որ ինքը այլևս պաշտոն չունի
վերջին ԺՊ-ն իր իսկ կամքով չի՞ հրաժարական տվել

ու տենց էլ չհասկացար, որ այստեղ բոլորն են սխալ․․․ ու Դեմոյանը ճիշտ ուղով ա գնացել՝ փորձելով ԿԳնախի խոսքը հայցել, իսկ ԿԳնախը սխալ ուղով ա գնացել՝ փորձելով իրեն առանց իրավական հիմունքների վտարել․․․ թե իսկապես ինքնիրավչություն ա, ասել եմ ինչ պիտի անեին․․․ թե չէ ԿԳնախի ու փոխնախի արածն էլ ա ինքնիրավչություն, քանի որ ոչ մեկն էլ չպիտի օրենքի իրավունքից բարձր լինի

----------


## Chuk

> իր իրերը իր նախկին կաբինետո՞ւմ էին
> մինչև իր վերադառնալն իրեն տեղեկացրե՞լ են առ այն, որ ինքը այլևս պաշտոն չունի
> վերջին ԺՊ-ն իր իսկ կամքով չի՞ հրաժարական տվել
> 
> ու տենց էլ չհասկացար, որ այստեղ բոլորն են սխալ․․․ ու Դեմոյանը ճիշտ ուղով ա գնացել՝ փորձելով ԿԳնախի խոսքը հայցել, իսկ ԿԳնախը սխալ ուղով ա գնացել՝ փորձելով իրեն առանց իրավական հիմունքների վտարել․․․ թե իսկապես ինքնիրավչություն ա, ասել եմ ինչ պիտի անեին․․․ թե չէ ԿԳնախի ու փոխնախի արածն էլ ա ինքնիրավչություն, քանի որ ոչ մեկն էլ չպիտի օրենքի իրավունքից բարձր լինի


Եթե չեն տեղեկացրել, թող դատական կարգով փորձի հարցը լուծել։ Բայց արի ֆիքսենք, որ պատասխանող կողմը ո՛չ ՀՑԹԻ հիմնադրամն ա, ոչ էլ ԿԳՆ-ն։

ՀՑԹԻ հիմնադրամը նոր կառույց ա, որը վերակազմավորվել ա ՀՑԹԻ ՊՈԱԿ-ի հիման վրա, կառավարության որոշմամբ ու վարչապետի ստորագրությամբ։

Ըստ այդմ եթե կան գործուղման հետ կապված խնդիրներ՝ նախորդ հիմնարկում, դա բացառապես կառավարության հետ հարց ու պատասխանի խնդիր ա։

Նոր կազմավորված մարմնում նույն այդ կառավարության որոշմամբ նշանակվել ա տնօրենի ԺՊ։ Էս ԺՊից բացի հիմնադրամը որևէ ղեկավար չունի, Դեմոյանի հետ հարց ու պատասխան չունի։

Դեմոյանի իրավունքները եթե ոտնահարվել են, ոտնահարվել են ՊՈԱԿի տիրույթում, կառավարության որոշման արդյունքում։ Ինքը կարող ա դիմի դատարան ու հավանաբար ստանա ինչ-որ փոխհատուցում, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող քննարկվել հիմնադրամում իր կարգավիճակի հարցը, որտև հիմնադրամ հաստատության հետ Դեմոյանը որևէ առնչություն երբևէ չի ունեցել։

Ուրիշ հարց, որ երբ լինի տնօրենի ընտրություն, ինքը կարող է առաջադրվել տնօրենի թեկնածու, հիմնադրամի խորհուրդն էլ կամ կընտրի, կամ չի ընտրի։

Սրանից ավելի պարզ թերևս չեմ կարող բացատրել։ Ու եթե էլի հինը պնդես, Ծլնգ ջան, ես տխուր հոգոց կհանեմ ու կանցնեմ առաջ։

----------

Տրիբուն (29.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Եթե չեն տեղեկացրել, թող դատական կարգով փորձի հարցը լուծել։ Բայց արի ֆիքսենք, որ պատասխանող կողմը ո՛չ ՀՑԹԻ հիմնադրամն ա, ոչ էլ ԿԳՆ-ն։
> 
> ՀՑԹԻ հիմնադրամը նոր կառույց ա, որը վերակազմավորվել ա ՀՑԹԻ ՊՈԱԿ-ի հիման վրա, կառավարության որոշմամբ ու վարչապետի ստորագրությամբ։
> 
> Ըստ այդմ եթե կան գործուղման հետ կապված խնդիրներ՝ նախորդ հիմնարկում, դա բացառապես կառավարության հետ հարց ու պատասխանի խնդիր ա։
> 
> Նոր կազմավորված մարմնում նույն այդ կառավարության որոշմամբ նշանակվել ա տնօրենի ԺՊ։ Էս ԺՊից բացի հիմնադրամը որևէ ղեկավար չունի, Դեմոյանի հետ հարց ու պատասխան չունի։
> 
> Դեմոյանի իրավունքները եթե ոտնահարվել են, ոտնահարվել են ՊՈԱԿի տիրույթում, կառավարության որոշման արդյունքում։ Ինքը կարող ա դիմի դատարան ու հավանաբար ստանա ինչ-որ փոխհատուցում, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող քննարկվել հիմնադրամում իր կարգավիճակի հարցը, որտև հիմնադրամ հաստատության հետ Դեմոյանը որևէ առնչություն երբևէ չի ունեցել։
> ...


Չուկ ջան, ուզում ես հոգոց հանի, ուզում ես տնքոց հանի, թե ես ու դու ինչ ենք կարծում կամ ինչ թեորիաներ ենք կառուցում, դրանից փաստաթղթերի առկայությունն ու օրենքի տառը չի փոխվում։ Բայց արի ես էլ մի երկու կետով փորձեմ գրել, թե ինչու եմ կարծում, որ դու շատ մակերևութային ես դիտում։

Արի ֆիքսենք, որ մինչև ՊՈԱԿ-ի կազմալուծումը Դեմոյանը ուներ պաշտոն ՀՑԳԻ-ում, սա կարծես ոչ մեկ էլ չի առարկում։

Հիմա․․․ երբ կարգավիճակ ա փոխվում, ի՞նչ է լինում կադրերի հետ։ Կա սրա երկու տարբերակ․ ա) բոլոր աշխատողներին հատ-հատ նոր կոնտրակտ են տալիս, բ) կառավարության որոշման մեջ կամ առանձին փաստաթղթով նշում են, որ ամբողջ անձնակազմը նույն հաստիքներով շարունակում է գործն այնպես ինչպես մինչև կարգավիճակի փոփոխությունն էր։

Հիմա ես չգիտեմ որն ա եղել, բայց երկրորդը շատ ավելի տարածված ա։ Իսկ եթե այդպես է եղել, ապա Դեմոյանը հիմա էլ պաշտոն ունի։

Եթե առաջին տարբերակով է եղել, ապա Դեմոյանին պիտի իր պաշտոնից ազատվելու մասին տեղյակ պահեին, ու քանի որ հիմնադրամն է ՊՈԱԿ-ի իրավաշարունակողը, ապա Դեմոյանի իրավական պրետենզիան հենց հիմնադրամի դեմ է։ Այսինքն որ դատի տալուց լինի, հենց հիմնադրամին ա դատի տալու։ Թե չէ նույն կերպ ասենք եթե ՊՈԱԿ-ը ինչ-որ մեկին պարտք էր, հիմնադրամ դառնալուվ այդ պարտքը հո չի փչվում․․․

Ու նորից, եթե այդքան սաղ պարզ ա ու տեղը-տեղին է ինչպես դու ես ներկայացնում, թող ԿԳնախը ոստիկանություն կանչել տա, Դեմոյանի իրերը հավաքեն դուրս տանեն, իրեն էլ պաշտոնական նամակով տեղեկացնեն, որ իրերը պահվում է այս ինչ վայրում, ու ինքը այդ ինստիտուտ մուտքի իրավունքից զրկված է։ Իսկ քանի չեն անում, քո ասածներն էլ ԿԳնախի ասածներն էլ բլթ են։

----------


## Ծլնգ

Կառավարության որոշումից․




> 12. Սահմանել, որ՝
> 
> 1) «Հայոց ցեղասպանության թանգարան-ինստիտուտ» հիմնադրամը Հայաստանի Հանրապետության գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիայի «Հայոց ցեղասպանության թանգարան-ինստիտուտ» պետական ոչ առևտրային կազմակերպության իրավահաջորդն է և նրան են անցնում վերակազմակերպված իրավաբանական անձի իրավունքներն ու պարտականությունները՝ փոխանցման ակտին համապատասխան.

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կառավարության որոշումից․


էս կետը վերաբերվում ա ակտիվներին ու պարտավորություններին, ու ոչ մի կերպ չի նշանակում, որ ՊՈԱԿ-ի տնօրենը ավտոմատ դառնում ա Հիմնադրամի տնօրեն։

----------

Chuk (29.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> էս կետը վերաբերվում ա ակտիվներին ու պարտավորություններին, ու ոչ մի կերպ չի նշանակում, որ ՊՈԱԿ-ի տնօրենը ավտոմատ դառնում ա Հիմնադրամի տնօրեն։


չէ, չի նշանակում, բայց նշանակում ա, որ եթե Դեմոյանը նյութական պրետենզիաներ ունի իր պաշտոնի կորստի պարագայում, ապա հիմնադրամն ա պատասխանատուն, ի հակառակ Չուկի հնչեցրածին

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ուզում ես հոգոց հանի, ուզում ես տնքոց հանի, թե ես ու դու ինչ ենք կարծում կամ ինչ թեորիաներ ենք կառուցում, դրանից փաստաթղթերի առկայությունն ու օրենքի տառը չի փոխվում։ Բայց արի ես էլ մի երկու կետով փորձեմ գրել, թե ինչու եմ կարծում, որ դու շատ մակերևութային ես դիտում։
> 
> Արի ֆիքսենք, որ մինչև ՊՈԱԿ-ի կազմալուծումը Դեմոյանը ուներ պաշտոն ՀՑԳԻ-ում, սա կարծես ոչ մեկ էլ չի առարկում։
> 
> Հիմա․․․ երբ կարգավիճակ ա փոխվում, ի՞նչ է լինում կադրերի հետ։ Կա սրա երկու տարբերակ․ ա) բոլոր աշխատողներին հատ-հատ նոր կոնտրակտ են տալիս, բ) կառավարության որոշման մեջ կամ առանձին փաստաթղթով նշում են, որ ամբողջ անձնակազմը նույն հաստիքներով շարունակում է գործն այնպես ինչպես մինչև կարգավիճակի փոփոխությունն էր։
> 
> Հիմա ես չգիտեմ որն ա եղել, բայց երկրորդը շատ ավելի տարածված ա։ Իսկ եթե այդպես է եղել, ապա Դեմոյանը հիմա էլ պաշտոն ունի։
> 
> Եթե առաջին տարբերակով է եղել, ապա Դեմոյանին պիտի իր պաշտոնից ազատվելու մասին տեղյակ պահեին, ու քանի որ հիմնադրամն է ՊՈԱԿ-ի իրավաշարունակողը, ապա Դեմոյանի իրավական պրետենզիան հենց հիմնադրամի դեմ է։ Այսինքն որ դատի տալուց լինի, հենց հիմնադրամին ա դատի տալու։ Թե չէ նույն կերպ ասենք եթե ՊՈԱԿ-ը ինչ-որ մեկին պարտք էր, հիմնադրամ դառնալուվ այդ պարտքը հո չի փչվում․․․
> ...


Ծլնգ ջան, էս թեմայով մենակ քո գրածներն են բլթ, ճիշտն ասած։

1. Կրկնում եմ, որ կառավարության որոշմամբ այլ մարդ ա նշանակվել հիմնադրամի տնօրենի ԺՊ։ Եթե Դեմոյանի իրավունքները խախտվել են, կրկնում եմ՝ ԵԹԵ, որտև կարող ա իսկի չեն էլ խախտվել, ապա խախտվել են էդ կետում ու Դեմոյանը դատական հարց կարող ա ունենա կառավարության, հրամանը ստորագրողի հետ, բայց ոչ ԿԳՆի կամ հիմնադրամի։

2. Արայիկն ասեց, որ դիմել են ոստիկանություն էդ հարցով։ Ես ասում եմ, որ ուշացած ա արել, ավելի շուտ պիտի աներ։

----------


## Chuk

> չէ, չի նշանակում, բայց նշանակում ա, որ եթե Դեմոյանը նյութական պրետենզիաներ ունի իր պաշտոնի կորստի պարագայում, ապա հիմնադրամն ա պատասխանատուն, ի հակառակ Չուկի հնչեցրածին


Չուկը խոսում էր ոչ թե նյութական պրետենզիաների մասին, այլ պաշտոնի, հիմնադրամում դիրք ունենալու։ Ինքը կարող ա պահանջի իր անձնական իրերն ու ստանա, էդտեղ ի՞նչ խնդիր կա ։ճ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, էս թեմայով մենակ քո գրածներն են բլթ, ճիշտն ասած։
> 
> 1. Կրկնում եմ, որ կառավարության որոշմամբ այլ մարդ ա նշանակվել հիմնադրամի տնօրենի ԺՊ։ Եթե Դեմոյանի իրավունքները խախտվել են, կրկնում եմ՝ ԵԹԵ, որտև կարող ա իսկի չեն էլ խախտվել, ապա խախտվել են էդ կետում ու Դեմոյանը դատական հարց կարող ա ունենա կառավարության, հրամանը ստորագրողի հետ, բայց ոչ ԿԳՆի կամ հիմնադրամի։
> 
> 2. Արայիկն ասեց, որ դիմել են ոստիկանություն էդ հարցով։ Ես ասում եմ, որ ուշացած ա արել, ավելի շուտ պիտի աներ։


Այ Չուկ, պարզ ա որ պիտի ԺՊ նշանակեին, բա հո չէին ասելու թող Դեմոյանը ԱՄՆ-ից լայվերով ղեկավարի։ Բայց եթե Դեմոյանն անձնակազմի մեջ էր որպես արձակուրդի մեջ գտնվող տնօրենի ԺՊ, ու կա հրաման, ըստ որի արձակուրդի ավարտվելուն պես պիտի վերադառնա իր պաշտոնին, ապա պիտի վերադառնա իր պաշտոնին, քանի որ հիմնադրամը ՊՈԱԿ-ի իրավահաջորդն ա, ու պիտի ՊՈԱԿ-ի տված պայմանագրային պարտականությունները կատարի։

Հա, ես էլ եմ ասում, որ ավելի շուտ պիտի աներ․․․ իսկ այս պատմության վերջին հլը չենք հասել, նենց որ արի հարմար նստենք տեղներս ու ադիբուդիներս վայելենք, մինչև մյուս սերիան սկսի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չուկը խոսում էր ոչ թե նյութական պրետենզիաների մասին, այլ պաշտոնի, հիմնադրամում դիրք ունենալու։ Ինքը կարող ա պահանջի իր անձնական իրերն ու ստանա, էդտեղ ի՞նչ խնդիր կա ։ճ


կարա նաև պահանջի իրեն պաշտոնից անիրավ ազատելու պատճառով անձնական նյութական և հոգեկան կորուստների փոխհատուցում, ինչպես նաև կարող ա պահանջել իրեն առնչվող պայմանագրային պարտականությունների բավարարումը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> չէ, չի նշանակում, բայց նշանակում ա, որ եթե Դեմոյանը նյութական պրետենզիաներ ունի իր պաշտոնի կորստի պարագայում, ապա հիմնադրամն ա պատասխանատուն, ի հակառակ Չուկի հնչեցրածին


Ծլնգ, ինքը պաշտոնի կորուստ չի ունեցել։ Ու ի՞նչ ա վաբշե նշանակում «ունենալ պաշտոնի կորուստ»․ հոր բաժնետոմսերը չեն որ ֆինանսական կորուստներ կրի։ 

Իր պաշտոնավարման ժամկետն ավարտվել ա, ու միակ պարտավորթյունը որ իրա նկատմամբ կարա լինի, էտ աշխատավարձի վերջնահաշվարկն ա, որը, ես համոզված եմ, արվել ա։

----------


## Chuk

> Այ Չուկ, պարզ ա որ պիտի ԺՊ նշանակեին, բա հո չէին ասելու թող Դեմոյանը ԱՄՆ-ից լայվերով ղեկավարի։ Բայց եթե Դեմոյանն անձնակազմի մեջ էր որպես արձակուրդի մեջ գտնվող տնօրենի ԺՊ, ու կա հրաման, ըստ որի արձակուրդի ավարտվելուն պես պիտի վերադառնա իր պաշտոնին, ապա պիտի վերադառնա իր պաշտոնին, քանի որ հիմնադրամը ՊՈԱԿ-ի իրավահաջորդն ա, ու պիտի ՊՈԱԿ-ի տված պայմանագրային պարտականությունները կատարի։
> 
> Հա, ես էլ եմ ասում, որ ավելի շուտ պիտի աներ․․․ իսկ այս պատմության վերջին հլը չենք հասել, նենց որ արի հարմար նստենք տեղներս ու ադիբուդիներս վայելենք, մինչև մյուս սերիան սկսի։


Ծլնգ, մորթեցիր։ Իրա պաշտոնն էլ գոյություն չունի, ո՞նց կարող վերականգնվի իրա պաշտոնին։ Հիմա որ ասենք ոչ թե վերաձևված լիներ, այլ փակված, վերականգնվելու՞ էր իրա պաշտոնին։ 

Հա, փոխհատուցման խնդիր կարող ա առաջանար, բայց չեղած պաշտոնին չէր կարող վերականգնվեր։ Նույն  էլ հիմա ա։ Հիմնադրամի տնօրենը ու ՊՈԱԿի տնօրենը տարբեր պաշտոններ են, հիմնադրամն ու ՊՈԱԿը տարբեր հիմնարկներ եմ։

Էլ ո՞նց բացատրեմ, որ հասկանաս։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ի միջի այլոց, խորհդրի կազմը հունիսի 15-ին հաստատվել ա։

----------

Chuk (29.06.2018), Ծլնգ (29.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, ինքը պաշտոնի կորուստ չի ունեցել։ Ու ի՞նչ ա վաբշե նշանակում «ունենալ պաշտոնի կորուստ»․ հոր բաժնետոմսերը չեն որ ֆինանսական կորուստներ կրի։ 
> 
> Իր պաշտոնավարման ժամկետն ավարտվել ա, ու միակ պարտավորթյունը որ իրա նկատմամբ կարա լինի, էտ աշխատավարձի վերջնահաշվարկն ա, որը, ես համոզված եմ, արվել ա։


Կան իրավական նորմեր, ըստ որոնց պաշտոնից ազատվելու մասին պիտի նախօրոք տեղեկացվի։ Այսինքն եթե ուզում ես այօր ազատես, ապա ուղարկում ես վարձատրվող արձակուրդ, որից հետո պաշտոնը դադարում է կամ մեկ այլ մեխանիզմով ըստ սահմանված կարգի։ Իմ հասկանալով, Դեմոյանը պիտի հուլիսի 1-ին վերադառնար իր պաշտոնին, այսինքն հուլիսի 1-ի տվյալով ինքը այդ հիմնարկության աշխատող ա, ու թե ուզում ես իրեն ազատես, բարի եղիր ըստ օրենքի անես դա՝ վերջնահաշվարկը փակելով (ասենք մոտակա մի երկու ամսվա աշխատավարձ տալով)։ Իմ հասկանալով սա չի եղել։




> Ծլնգ, մորթեցիր։ Իրա պաշտոնն էլ գոյություն չունի, ո՞նց կարող վերականգնվի իրա պաշտոնին։ Հիմա որ ասենք ոչ թե վերաձևված լիներ, այլ փակված, վերականգնվելու՞ էր իրա պաշտոնին։ 
> 
> Հա, փոխհատուցման խնդիր կարող ա առաջանար, բայց չեղած պաշտոնին չէր կարող վերականգնվեր։ Նույն  էլ հիմա ա։ Հիմնադրամի տնօրենը ու ՊՈԱԿի տնօրենը տարբեր պաշտոններ են, հիմնադրամն ու ՊՈԱԿը տարբեր հիմնարկներ եմ։
> 
> Էլ ո՞նց բացատրեմ, որ հասկանաս։
> 
> 
> Դու ուղղակի աչքիս ջավախքցու կամ ղարաբաղցու կող ունես ։ճ


Եթե փակված լիներ, փակվելու իրավական կողմերի մասին կխոսեինք։ Լավ, սենց մտածի, մնացած կադրերն ի՞նչ են եղել, ֆո՞ւկ։ Իրենց գործի հարցերը ո՞նց են լուծվել, իրենք հիմա աշխատո՞ւմ են, թե զա կայֆ գնում-գալիս են։ Դեմոյանը արձակուրդի մեջ լինելով շարունակել է անձնակազմի անդամ մնալ։ Հիմա եթե ուզում են իրեն անձնակազմից հանել, թող դա անեն իրավական հիմունքներով, ոչ թե «կառավարության նիստով այդ հիմնարկը չկա, ուրեմն պաշտոն չունի, որտև պաշտոն չունի»։ հասկանո՞ւմ ես։ Տնօրենի պաշտոնը մի կողմ դնենք․․․ ասել էի արդեն, որ դրա շուրջ մութ տեղեր կան, թե իր արձակուրդից հետո վերականգնումը ինչ է նշանակում, բայց եթե ինքը դեռ անձնակազմի անդամ է (ինչը ինքը է՛, եթե պաշտոնապես չի ազատվել), ուրեմն իր հարցը անիրավ են փորձում լուծել։

----------


## Chuk

> Ի միջի այլոց, խորհդրի կազմը հունիսի 15-ին հաստատվել ա։


Մի ամսվա ընթացքում էլ տնօրենի ընտրություն ա լինելու։ Բայց Ծլնգին չասես, թե չէ կասի ինչ ընտրություն պապերից ժառանգած... էէէ... գործուղումից գալուց էդ պաշտոնը պիտի Դեմոյանին տրվեր ։ճ

----------


## Chuk

> Կան իրավական նորմեր, ըստ որոնց պաշտոնից ազատվելու մասին պիտի նախօրոք տեղեկացվի։ Այսինքն եթե ուզում ես այօր ազատես, ապա ուղարկում ես վարձատրվող արձակուրդ, որից հետո պաշտոնը դադարում է կամ մեկ այլ մեխանիզմով ըստ սահմանված կարգի։ Իմ հասկանալով, Դեմոյանը պիտի հուլիսի 1-ին վերադառնար իր պաշտոնին, այսինքն հուլիսի 1-ի տվյալով ինքը այդ հիմնարկության աշխատող ա, ու թե ուզում ես իրեն ազատես, բարի եղիր ըստ օրենքի անես դա՝ վերջնահաշվարկը փակելով (ասենք մոտակա մի երկու ամսվա աշխատավարձ տալով)։ Իմ հասկանալով սա չի եղել։
> 
> 
> 
> Եթե փակված լիներ, փակվելու իրավական կողմերի մասին կխոսեինք։ Լավ, սենց մտածի, մնացած կադրերն ի՞նչ են եղել, ֆո՞ւկ։ Իրենց գործի հարցերը ո՞նց են լուծվել, իրենք հիմա աշխատո՞ւմ են, թե զա կայֆ գնում-գալիս են։ Դեմոյանը արձակուրդի մեջ լինելով շարունակել է անձնակազմի անդամ մնալ։ Հիմա եթե ուզում են իրեն անձնակազմից հանել, թող դա անեն իրավական հիմունքներով, ոչ թե «կառավարության նիստով այդ հիմնարկը չկա, ուրեմն պաշտոն չունի, որտև պաշտոն չունի»։ հասկանո՞ւմ ես։ Տնօրենի պաշտոնը մի կողմ դնենք․․․ ասել էի արդեն, որ դրա շուրջ մութ տեղեր կան, թե իր արձակուրդից հետո վերականգնումը ինչ է նշանակում, բայց եթե ինքը դեռ անձնակազմի անդամ է (ինչը ինքը է՛, եթե պաշտոնապես չի ազատվել), ուրեմն իր հարցը անիրավ են փորձում լուծել։


Ապ, իմ իմացած մեկ այլ հիմնադրամ դարձած ՊՈԱԿում բոլորի աշխատանքային պայմանագրերը լուծվել, թազա պայմանագրեր էին կնքվել, մի քանիսի հետ էլ նույնիսկ չէին կնքվել, չնայած հաստատ էդ մի քանիսը կարային դատական կարգով 2 ամսվա աշխատավարձ ստանային, բայց երևի չեն արել։

----------


## Chuk

Իսկ էդ իրավական նորմերը, կարող ա կան ու կարող ա իրան չի տեղեկացվել ու ինքը էդ դեպքում կարա դատական կարգով գնա, բայց իրա պահանջատիրությունը ԿԳՆից ու հիմնադրամից չի լինելու։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կան իրավական նորմեր, ըստ որոնց պաշտոնից ազատվելու մասին պիտի նախօրոք տեղեկացվի։ ։


ՊՈԱԿ-ի տնօրեն նշակում են ժամկետով, ու պայմանագիր են կնքում։ Իրանք ոչ մեկտ պաշոնից չի ազատել։ Դեմոյանի աշխատանքային պայմանագրի ժամկետը 2017 թվականի փետրվարին լրացել ա։ Բա քո կարծիքով ինչի՞ են ԺՊ նշանակել։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իսկ էդ իրավական նորմերը, կարող ա կան ու կարող ա իրան չի տեղեկացվել ու ինքը էդ դեպքում կարա դատական կարգով գնա, բայց իրա պահանջատիրությունը ԿԳՆից ու հիմնադրամից չի լինելու։


հա, թող էլի լինեն կամ չլինեն, մարդը կաբինետում իր ունի, վերադարձել ա, ու փորձել ա ԿԳնախից պարզաբանում ստանա, մատի շուրջ մի երկու շաբաթ պտտել են, էդ ընթացքում հոգեբարձուների խորհուրդ են հաստատել (ի դեպ, դրա ընտրության ընթացակարգի մասին էլ լավ կլիներ պարզաբանեին), հիմա էլ ասում են պաշտոն չունի, որտև չունի, առանց նշելու, թե պաշտոնից երբ են ազատել․․․  

թող էլի պաշտոն չունենա, բայց թող ոչ մի կողմից էլ ինքնիրավչություն չլինի, ու այս խառը-խշտիկ հարցը նորմալ կերպով լուծվի

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Խույ ․․․․ ՊՈԱԿ-ի տնօրեն նշակում են ժամկետով, ու պայմանագիր են կնքում։ Իրանք ոչ մեկտ պաշոնից չի ազատել։ Դեմոյանի աշխատանքային պայմանագրի ժամկետը 2017 թվականի փետրվարին լրացել ա։ Բա քո կարծիքով ինչի՞ են ԺՊ նշանակել։


ԺՊ ի՞նչ ժամկետով են նշանակել

արձակուրդ տրամադրվել ա իր ի՞նչ պաշտոնով

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԺՊ ի՞նչ ժամկետով են նշանակել
> 
> արձակուրդ տրամադրվել ա իր ի՞նչ պաշտոնով


դու կիսատ պռատ օդից բռնած փաստորեվ ու ենթադրություններով քո արևին քննարկում անես, ես էլ քո տեղը ռիսըրչ անեմ, թե ում ինչքան ժամանակով են նշանակել։ 

ԺՊ նաշանակում են էնքան ժամանակով, մինչև լիարժեք տնօրեն նշանակեն։ Էտ էլ միջուկային ֆիզիկա չի, որ չհասկանաս։

----------


## Chuk

> հա, թող էլի լինեն կամ չլինեն, մարդը կաբինետում իր ունի, վերադարձել ա, ու փորձել ա ԿԳնախից պարզաբանում ստանա, մատի շուրջ մի երկու շաբաթ պտտել են, էդ ընթացքում հոգեբարձուների խորհուրդ են հաստատել (ի դեպ, դրա ընտրության ընթացակարգի մասին էլ լավ կլիներ պարզաբանեին), հիմա էլ ասում են պաշտոն չունի, որտև չունի, առանց նշելու, թե պաշտոնից երբ են ազատել․․․  
> 
> թող էլի պաշտոն չունենա, բայց թող ոչ մի կողմից էլ ինքնիրավչություն չլինի, ու այս խառը-խշտիկ հարցը նորմալ կերպով լուծվի
> 
> էդքան բան, թե չէ ընկել եq սեռժիկ ջավախցի, ղարաբախցի․․․ նատուռի էս քաղաքականության բաժինը տոքսիկ տեղ ա


Ապ, արի հիշացնեմ, որ ոչ թե գնացել ա իրերի հետևից, այլ գնացել ա ասել ա էս իմ սենյակն ա, ես տնօրենն եմ, էս ավտոն իմն ա, իրան զանգել են՝ ներկայացել ա որպես տնօրեն, անձնակազմի անունից որպես տնօրեն նամակներ ա գրել և այլն։

Իսկ որ ինքը պաշտոն չունի՝ միլիոն ձևի ասեցին։ Էլ ո՞նց ասեն։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մալյա՛ռ, ԺՊ նաշանակում են էնքան ժամանակով, մինչև լիարժեք տնօրեն նշանակեն։ Էտ էլ միջուկային ֆիզիկա չի, որ չհասկանաս։


Ոնցոր մինչև հիմա տնօրեն չի նշանակվել, չէ՞

հիմա ասենք ԺՊ-ն երկու շաբաթով հիվանդության պատճառով բյուլետեն ա վերցնում, միանգամից պաշտոնից ազատված ա համարվո՞ւմ

բա որ արձակո՞ւրդ ա գնում, իր տեղը նշանակածին ի՞նչ ես ասում, ԺՊՊ՞

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոնցոր մինչև հիմա տնօրեն չի նշանակվել, չէ՞
> 
> հիմա ասենք ԺՊ-ն երկու շաբաթով հիվանդության պատճառով բյուլետեն ա վերցնում, միանգամից պաշտոնից ազատված ա համարվո՞ւմ
> 
> բա որ արձակո՞ւրդ ա գնում, իր տեղը նշանակածին ի՞նչ ես ասում, ԺՊՊ՞


Եթե ԺՊ-ն հիվանդանում ա, բուլեծեն ա վերցնում, գործի չի գնում, հետո լավանում ա, գործի ա գնում։ Իսկ եթե ԺՊ-ն չի կարում պարտականությունները կատարի, ասենք մի տարով ԱՄՆ ա գնում, նոր ԺՊ են նշանակում։ ԺՊ-ն պաշտոնավարում ա մինչև տնօրեն նշանակվի/ընտրվի՝ կախված թե կոնկրետ էտ հաստատությունում ինչ ընթացակարգ ա գործում։

----------

Chuk (29.06.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ



----------

Gayl (29.06.2018), Գաղթական (29.06.2018), Տրիբուն (30.06.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Լավն էր:ճճճ 3 ամգամ նայեցի :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Պաշտոնապես՝
ՏարOff

----------

Gayl (10.07.2018), Գաղթական (09.07.2018), Ձայնալար (10.07.2018), Տրիբուն (09.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պաշտոնապես՝
> ՏարOff


Հա էլի ․․ ինչ-որ շատ ձգձգում։ 

Տարոնին մենակ Երևանի տրանսպորտի էս վիճակի համար կարելի ա տփել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պաշտոնապես՝
> ՏարOff


Ուրեմն մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ ահավոր շոգ օր էր, ես ու ընկերուհիս վերընկած սառը սուրճ էինք խմում, մեկ էլ ասեց՝ գիտե՞ս, որ Տարոն Մարգարյանը հրաժարական ա տվել։ Տենց, ուրախացանք, տոնեցինք-բան, անցավ-գնաց։ Մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ ֆեյսբուքում էսօր են տենց լուրեր տարածվում։ Մտածում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ ա ապագայում էինք նստած, վրեքներս խաբար չկար  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Տարոնն արդեն տեղով դիակ էր...

----------


## Chuk

> Ուրեմն մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ ահավոր շոգ օր էր, ես ու ընկերուհիս վերընկած սառը սուրճ էինք խմում, մեկ էլ ասեց՝ գիտե՞ս, որ Տարոն Մարգարյանը հրաժարական ա տվել։ Տենց, ուրախացանք, տոնեցինք-բան, անցավ-գնաց։ Մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ ֆեյսբուքում էսօր են տենց լուրեր տարածվում։ Մտածում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ ա ապագայում էինք նստած, վրեքներս խաբար չկար


Էս ընթացքում առնվազն են 5 անգամ շուխուռ են գցել, որ հրաժարական ա տվել, հետո սուտ ա դուրս եկել։ Արդեն էնա-էնա մեմ էր դառնում իրա հրաժարականը։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս ընթացքում առնվազն են 5 անգամ շուխուռ են գցել, որ հրաժարական ա տվել, հետո սուտ ա դուրս եկել։ Արդեն էնա-էնա մեմ էր դառնում իրա հրաժարականը։


Ասում են, էս ընթացքում կարող ա հրաժարականի տեքստի վրա էր աշխատում :Ճ

----------

Գաղթական (11.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

@StrangeLittleGirl ճանաչում ես ?

https://www.newsinfo.am/arm/article/view/N1QZ_LT6zS

----------

Ծլնգ (10.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> @StrangeLittleGirl ճանաչում ես ?
> 
> https://www.newsinfo.am/arm/article/view/N1QZ_LT6zS


Հա  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա


Դե մի երկու բառով կիսվի, փլիզ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե մի երկու բառով կիսվի, փլիզ


Շատ բան չգիտեմ, մենակ մի քանի անգամ ընդհանուր հավաքույթների ժամանակ հանդիպել ենք։ Գիտեմ, որ ժամանակին դանիացի նշանած ուներ, որը նախանձելիորեն լավ հայերեն էր խոսում։  Կարճ ժամանակ անց հանկարծակի բաժանվեցին։ Դրանից հետո Տաթևիկը տեղափոխվեց Հայաստան։ Երևի մի տարի կլինի, ինչ էդտեղ ա։ Անկեղծ ասած, չգիտեմ՝ հայերեն գրել-կարդալ գիտի՞, թե՞ չէ, որովհետև ինտերնետներում միշտ դանիերեն կամ անգլերեն ա հաղորդակցվել։ Տաթևիկն ինքն ահագին ակտիվ էր համայնքում ու բավական նախաձեռնող ա։ Ժամանակին էլ մոմոնդոյում էր աշխատում։ Երևի էսքանը գիտեմ։

----------

Տրիբուն (10.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> @StrangeLittleGirl ճանաչում ես ?
> 
> https://www.newsinfo.am/arm/article/view/N1QZ_LT6zS


Հմմմմ, ես էլ լինեի վարչապետ, իրան կնշանակեի քաղաքացիական ավիացիայի կոմիտեի նախագահ:

----------

Freeman (11.07.2018), Տրիբուն (10.07.2018)

----------


## varo987

Հեղափոխության անվան տակ ում պատահի որտեղ պատահի նշանակում են: Նախ հարցի բարոյական մասը: Մարդը 93թվին երբ երկիրը պատերազմի մեջեր ընտանիքը վեկալելա փախելա տաք երկրներ հիմա դասալիքի աղջկան նշանակում են բարձր պաշտոնի:
ԼԱվ էտ մի կողմ որպես մասնագետ ովա, պարզա երևումա որ միջակությունա, էն ակտիվ ճտպտան աղջիկների շարքից որ ծիպա ինիցիատիվնի բան ամեն տեղ անպոչ գդալի պես իրանց մեջ են քցում բայց ռեալ բանի պիտանի չեն, ոչ մի ռեալ  խնդիր լուծելը իրանց խելքի բանը չի:
Ինչ որ տուրիստական օֆիսում տոմսի գինա համեմատել, պրինտերի թուղթա փոխել:

1տարի բզբզալույա ՍԻՎԻ-ի մեջ գրի, որ Քաղավիացիայի պետա եղել ու էլի փախնի տաք երկրներ:

----------


## Freeman

> Հեղափոխության անվան տակ ում պատահի որտեղ պատահի նշանակում են: Նախ հարցի բարոյական մասը: Մարդը 93թվին երբ երկիրը պատերազմի մեջեր ընտանիքը վեկալելա փախելա տաք երկրներ հիմա դասալիքի աղջկան նշանակում են բարձր պաշտոնի:


Գիտես, չէ՞ որ 93 թվին 5 տարեկան ա եղել։
Դաժե եթե տենց չլիներ, էդ պաշտոնում պետք ա մարդ, ով քաղավիացիայից գլուխ ա հանում, ոչ թե բարոյական մեծ արժանիքներով, պատերազմի մասնակցած, տարածքներ ազատագրած, տուշոնկա գողացած մարդ




> ԼԱվ էտ մի կողմ որպես մասնագետ ովա, պարզա երևումա որ միջակությունա, էն ակտիվ ճտպտան աղջիկների շարքից որ ծիպա ինիցիատիվնի բան ամեն տեղ անպոչ գդալի պես իրանց մեջ են քցում բայց ռեալ բանի պիտանի չեն, ոչ մի ռեալ  խնդիր լուծելը իրանց խելքի բանը չի:
> Ինչ որ տուրիստական օֆիսում տոմսի գինա համեմատել, պրինտերի թուղթա փոխել:
> 
> 1տարի բզբզալույա ՍԻՎԻ-ի մեջ գրի, որ Քաղավիացիայի պետա եղել ու էլի փախնի տաք երկրներ:


Էս լրիվ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք ա։

----------

Chuk (11.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (11.07.2018), Արամ (11.07.2018), Գաղթական (11.07.2018), Հայկօ (11.07.2018), Տրիբուն (11.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հեղափոխության անվան տակ ում պատահի որտեղ պատահի նշանակում են: Նախ հարցի բարոյական մասը: Մարդը 93թվին երբ երկիրը պատերազմի մեջեր ընտանիքը վեկալելա փախելա տաք երկրներ հիմա դասալիքի աղջկան նշանակում են բարձր պաշտոնի:
> ԼԱվ էտ մի կողմ որպես մասնագետ ովա, պարզա երևումա որ միջակությունա, էն ակտիվ ճտպտան աղջիկների շարքից որ ծիպա ինիցիատիվնի բան ամեն տեղ անպոչ գդալի պես իրանց մեջ են քցում բայց ռեալ բանի պիտանի չեն, ոչ մի ռեալ  խնդիր լուծելը իրանց խելքի բանը չի:
> Ինչ որ տուրիստական օֆիսում տոմսի գինա համեմատել, պրինտերի թուղթա փոխել:
> 
> 1տարի բզբզալույա ՍԻՎԻ-ի մեջ գրի, որ Քաղավիացիայի պետա եղել ու էլի փախնի տաք երկրներ:


Ճիշտ ես, էս աղջկա փոխարեն կարելի էր մի հատ հաստագլուխ, կաշառակեր անասուն նշանակել, որ Հայաստանի ավիացիան շարունակի ծաղկել, ոնց որ մինչև հիմա ծաղկել ա։

----------

Mr. Annoying (11.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (11.07.2018), Արամ (11.07.2018), Գաղթական (12.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հեղափոխության անվան տակ ում պատահի որտեղ պատահի նշանակում են: Նախ հարցի բարոյական մասը: Մարդը 93թվին երբ երկիրը պատերազմի մեջեր ընտանիքը վեկալելա փախելա տաք երկրներ հիմա դասալիքի աղջկան նշանակում են բարձր պաշտոնի:
> ԼԱվ էտ մի կողմ որպես մասնագետ ովա, պարզա երևումա որ միջակությունա, էն ակտիվ ճտպտան աղջիկների շարքից որ ծիպա ինիցիատիվնի բան ամեն տեղ անպոչ գդալի պես իրանց մեջ են քցում բայց ռեալ բանի պիտանի չեն, ոչ մի ռեալ  խնդիր լուծելը իրանց խելքի բանը չի:
> Ինչ որ տուրիստական օֆիսում տոմսի գինա համեմատել, պրինտերի թուղթա փոխել:
> 
> 1տարի բզբզալույա ՍԻՎԻ-ի մեջ գրի, որ Քաղավիացիայի պետա եղել ու էլի փախնի տաք երկրներ:


1. Միջակություն չի։ Ինքը սաղ կյանքը ավիացիայի ոլորտում ա աշխատել, պլյուս լավագույն կրթությունն ա ստացել։ Մոմոնդոյից հետո էլ էր շարունակում նմանատիպ կազմակերպությունում աշխատանքը։ Ու ինքը տոմսի գին համեմատող չի, ավիացիայի մասնագետ ա։
2. 93-ին ընտանիքն արտագաղթել ա, բայց 2017-ին ինքն ա իրա ոտով հետ էկել Հայաստան, ոչ ոք իրան չի ստիպել, որ գա։ Պլյուս Հայաստան գալով՝ տեղում ինքը մի քանի աշխատատեղ ա ստեղծել։
3. Գրառմանդ մեջ լիքը սեքսիստական տարրեր կան

----------

Mr. Annoying (11.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 3. Գրառմանդ մեջ լիքը սեքսիստական տարրեր կան


Սեքսիստական չի, մաքուր ՀՀԿ-ական ա  :Smile:

----------

Mr. Annoying (11.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սեքսիստական չի, մաքուր ՀՀԿ-ական ա


ՀՀԿ-ն նորվա սեքսիստ չի  :LOL:

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> 1. Միջակություն չի։ Ինքը սաղ կյանքը ավիացիայի ոլորտում ա աշխատել, պլյուս լավագույն կրթությունն ա ստացել։ Մոմոնդոյից հետո էլ էր շարունակում նմանատիպ կազմակերպությունում աշխատանքը։ Ու ինքը տոմսի գին համեմատող չի, ավիացիայի մասնագետ ա։
> 2. 93-ին ընտանիքն արտագաղթել ա, բայց 2017-ին ինքն ա իրա ոտով հետ էկել Հայաստան, ոչ ոք իրան չի ստիպել, որ գա։ Պլյուս Հայաստան գալով՝ տեղում ինքը մի քանի աշխատատեղ ա ստեղծել։
> 3. Գրառմանդ մեջ լիքը սեքսիստական տարրեր կան


varo987-մականվամբ օգտատերը շատ ճիշտ նկատառումներ արեց: Նախ՝ պատերազմող մեր մայր հայրենիքից գնացել ա Հայաստանից ակնհայտորեն տաք երկիր՝ Դանիա: Ասեմ ավելին, ես վստահ եմ, որ դա ոչ թե ծնողների, այլ իր կապրիզների արդյունքում կայացված որոշում է եղել: Ու բացի դա, ճտպտ, ակտիվ մարդիկ վտանգավոր են Հայաստանի տնտեսության համար: Գնացել, մի երկու տեղ մի երկու բան են լսել, եկել են ուզում են մեր հազարամյա ավանդույթները իրենց ճտպտալով բարեփոխեն:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Էս Կարպիսի ասածը ոնց չդզեց...

Բայց դե մյուս կողմից լավ է, որ ինքը եսիմ ինչ մի առանձնահատուկ դեմք չի կառավարությունում...

Հարգելի Կարպիս Փաշոյան - սա ասում եմ որպես Նիկոլի գործի ամենաեռանդուն պաշտպան: Նախկին իշխանությունների պաշտոնյաների հեռանալուց հետո վերևում, իրենց տեղում, հայտնվել են որոշ մարդիկ, որոնք դեռ լիարժեք չեն գիտակցում, թե որտեղ են հայտնվել, ինչ է պետական համակարգն ու ինչ դեր ունեն իրենք այնտեղ: Ոչ մի անձնական բան, քավ լիցի, ազնիվ, լավ տղերք են նույն այդ ոմանք, չեմ ճանաչում ու չեմ ուզում պիտակավորել, ԲԱՅՑ - պետական կառավարման փորձ չունեն, իրենք ունեն փողոցային պայքարի փորձ, փաբերի փորձ, ամեն տեսակի փորձ, բայց ոչ պետական համակարգի փորձ, չունեն պետական ապարատում աճած մարդու մտածողության: Ու նման դեպքերում միշտ լինում է այնպես, ինչպես ահա հիմա:

Ու նաև, հարգելի պետական պաշտոնյա, եթե մենք 18-ամյա մարդու ձեռքը զենք ենք տալիս ու նրան վստահում ենք մեր անվտանգությունը, ապա բարի եղեք վեր կանգնել այդ կանացի հուզական "վայ մեր էրեխեքը" մակարդակից ու Հայրենիքի պաշտպանին երեխա մի կոչեք՝ անպաշտպան զոհ լինելու անընդունելի իմաստով:

----------


## Chuk

Կարպիսի ասածը լրիվ նորմալ ա, շուխուռն՝ անիմաստ։

----------

Արէա (15.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Ո՞րնա նորմալ, Արտակ ախպեր, որ գերության մեջ չհայտնվելու համար մինչև վերջ կռվելուց հետո նռնակով իրեն պայթեցնողը... իր արարքը չհասկացած մեկնա, հա?

----------


## Chuk

> Ո՞րնա նորմալ, Արտակ ախպեր, որ գերության մեջ չհայտնվելու համար մինչև վերջ կռվելուց հետո նռնակով իրեն պայթեցնողը... իր արարքը չհասկացած մեկնա, հա?


Մհեր ջան,էդտղեն ուրիշ բան ա ասել։ Եթե չհասկացած լինեիր, գիտեմ, որ բացատրությունն իրա կարդացել ես։ 

Եթե շարունակում ես աջակցել էս հավայի պաթոսախառը սռաչին, քո գործն ա։ Ես էս ռեպլիկովս սահմանափակվում եմ։

----------


## Lion

Չէ, չեղավ, Արտակ ջան, Կարպիսի ուղով ես գնում՝ ասում ես ու ուզում ես, որ մենք զուտ ասածիդ հավատանք: 

Ահա Կարպիսի հարցազրույցի այդ հատվածը, հիմա ինձ, խնդրում եմ, բառ առ բառ բացատրիր, թե ո՞ր պահն ենք սխալ հասկացել ու ո՞ր պահն ենք սխալ մեկնաբանում, նայենք 17:20 վայրկյանից -

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, չեղավ, Արտակ ջան, Կարպիսի ուղով ես գնում՝ ասում ես ու ուզում ես, որ մենք զուտ ասածիդ հավատանք: 
> 
> Ահա Կարպիսի հարցազրույցի այդ հատվածը, հիմա ինձ, խնդրում եմ, բառ առ բառ բացատրիր, թե ո՞ր պահն ենք սխալ հասկացել ու ո՞ր պահն ենք սխալ մեկնաբանում, նայենք 17:20 վայրկյանից -


Ասեցի՝ ռեպլիկով բավարարվում եմ։ Բայց քեզ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս անաչառությունից ելնելով իրա բացատրությունն էլ էստեղ դնես։ Գիտեմ, որ տեղը գւտես, տակը միացել էիր սռաչին։

----------


## Lion

Դե, եթե ռեպլիկով բավարարվում ես, ուրեմն ասեմ՝ ռեպլիկդ ինձ չհամոզեց: Անաչառության խնդիր չունեմ, ով ուզում է, թող դնի իր, այսպես կոչված, կռուտիտ արդարացումն այստեղ...

----------


## Chuk

> Դե, եթե ռեպլիկով բավարարվում ես, ուրեմն ասեմ՝ ռեպլիկդ ինձ չհամոզեց: Անաչառության խնդիր չունեմ, ով ուզում է, թող դնի իր, այսպես կոչված, կռուտիտ արդարացումն այստեղ...


Բարի գիշեր, Մհեր ։ճ




> Ռոբերտ Աբաջյանը և մյուս տղաները հերոսներ են: Այս փաստը ոչ ոք չի կարող կասկածի տակ դնել: Նրանք հերոսներ են, քանզի պաշպանել են հանրության անվտանգությունը, ազատ ու անկախ ապրելու իրավունքը: Նրանք դարձել են ժողովրդի ինքնորոշման իրավունքի երաշխավորներն ու պահապանները: 
> 
> Մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ «Civilnet»-ի տաղավարում իմ կողմից հնչեցված մտքերը շահարկման առարկա են դարձել, ավելին՝ ինչ-որ մարդիկ միտքը կոնտեքստից կտրել  ու սխալ են մեկնաբանում: Չգիտեմ, թե ինչու են այդպես անում, միգուցե սա մանիպուլյացիա է: 
> 
> Ես բառացիորեն ասել եմ. «չեն հասկանում, թե ինչ է կատարվում», իսկ մարդիկ խոսքը մեջբերելիս այն էական փոփոխությունների են ենթարկել, նշելով՝ «Չեն հասկանում, թե ինչ են անում» տարբերակը: Կարծում եմ բովանդակային տարբերությունը ակնբախ է: Վստահաբար զինվորները հասկացել են, թե ինչ են անում, ինչպես վերևում նշեցի պաշտպանել են ժողովրդի ազատ ու անկախ ապրելու իրավունքը, ուղղակիորեն փրկել են ֆիզիկական բնաջնջումից: 
> 
> «Չեն հասկացել, թե ինչ է կատարվում» արտահայտությունը նշելիս ես նկատի եմ ունեցել այն իրողությունը, որ տղերքից շատերը չեն հասկացել, որ լայնամաշտաբ պատերազմ է սկսել, չեն հասկացել, որ իրենց միայնակ են թողել՝ առանց փամփուշտի ու վառելիքի: Արդյունքում՝ մեր զինվորները դատապարտվել են եղերական մահվան և սա  բոլորիս խարանն է: 
> 
> Հարցազրույցի մեջ ես նշում եմ, որ արժի նրանց մի փոքր հանգիստ թողնել և չշահարկել նրանց անունները: Այս միտքը նույնպես սխալ է մեկնաբանվում, իբրև թե՝ պնդում եմ մոռանալ նրանց ու այլևս հարագանքի չարժանացնել: Երիցս ո՛չ: Այդ տղաներին մենք երբեք չենք կարող մոռանալ, նրանք միշտ կապրեն մեր մեջ ու մեր հիշողություններում: 
> ...

----------


## Lion

Հա ի՞նչ, կարդացել ենք՝ անիմաստ կռուտիտ: Ավելի ազնիվ կլիներ կանգնել և ուղղակի ասել, թե մեծ ցանկություն կար հաղորդումը վերջացնել բարձր հուզական մի նոտայի վրա և, այլ բան չգտնելով, ինքը որոշել է խղճահարություն առաջացնող նոտայի վրա շեշտը դնել՝ ըստ էության չհասկանալով, թե ինչ է ասում:

----------


## Chuk

Բարի գիշեր, Մհեր։ Շարունակեք ձեր հուզական-պաթոսային սռաչը։

----------


## Lion

Բարի գիշեր, իմ լավ բարեկամ, բայց եթե դու կարծում ես, թե կտրուկ գնալով ապացուցեցիր քո ճիշտ լինելը, ապա նույնքան կտրուկ էլ սխալվում ես  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Բարի գիշեր, իմ լավ բարեկամ, բայց եթե դու կարծում ես, թե կտրուկ գնալով ապացուցեցիր քո ճիշտ լինելը, ապա նույնքան կտրուկ էլ սխալվում ես


Մհեր ջան, այ տենց եք մտքերը վերլուծում։ Ես գրել էի, որ ռեպլիկով սահմանափակվում եմ։ Գիտե՞ս դա ինչ ա նշանակում։ Նշանակում ա, որ կարծիքս հայտնում եմ ու ավել չեմ խորանում։ Չեմ ապացուցում։ Չեմ համոզում։ Ընդամենը քո կարծիքի կողքին դնում եմ իմ կարծիքը։

Եթե դու դրանից հետո իմ էդ ասածը դարձնում ես, որ իբր ես կարծում եմ, որ իմ ասածն ապացուցել եմ, էդ ուղիղ գծով նշանակում ա, որ դու քո կարդացածն անալիզ չես անում։ Իմ խորին համոզմամբ նույնքան էլ չես հասկացել Կարպիսին, բայց էլի քեզ չեմ ուզում դրանում համոզել, ապացուցել։

Ես քեզ ի սրտե կանաչ ճանապարհ եմ մաղթում ձեր պաթոսային սռաչի ճանապարհում։ Ժամանակը կգա, կկարողանանք էդ պաթոսից դուրս գալ։

----------

Ծլնգ (14.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կոնտեքստը նրանում էր, եղբայր, որ, երբ խոսում ենք ազգային հերոսի ու պատերազմական խիզախության սիմվոլ հանդիսացող անձի մասին՝ Ռոբերտ Աբաջյանի մասին, կանացի հուզական «վայ մեր էրեխեքը» տոնը դրա համար իրոք ցածր, աընընդունելի մակարդակ է: Կարպիսը փորձ է կատարել հուզական բարձր տոնի վրա վերջացնել հաղորդումը, որ բոլորս հուզվենք... խղճանք, ու դրա համար արհեստականորեն խտացրել է գույները՝ չհասկանալով, որ, նախ դա այդպես չէ իրոք և հետո՝ ազգային հերոսի մասին չի կարելի այդպես խոսել, դա ազգային հերոսի վատաբանում է, հանուն խղճահարության՝ վատաբանում, բայց չէ՞ որ մենք բոլորս սիրում ու հպարտանում ենք Աբաջյանով հենց որպես հերոս, այլ ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ խղչում ենք նրան:


Իմ կարծիքով այստեղ առկա է Կարպիսի բառերի կոնտեքստից հանում, ու դրանք 180 աստիճան շրջելով՝ խեղաթյուրում։ Պարզաբանեմ կարծիքս, բայց էս էն բանը չի, որի համար բազարի մեջ եմ մտնելու։

Դրած վիդեոյում Կարպիսը ասում է, որ պետք չի այդ տղաների երիտասարդ անմեղ դեմքերով (գրաֆիտիի տեսքով) մարդկանց մեջ հուզականություն առաջացնել, ու դրանով դավիտ անելով քաղաքական նվաճումների փորձել հասնել։ Այսինքն ինքը ասում ա ճիշտ հակառակը, ինչում այստեղ իրեն մեղադրում է Լիոնը․ ոչ թե փորձում է հուզական ավարտ տալ զրույցին, այլ ասում ա, որ ուրիշները այդ տղաների տարիքն ու դրա հետևանքով «էրեխու դեմքերը» ու հերոսական մահը դարձնում են հուզական շահարկման գործիք, ու պետք չի դա անել։ Այդ տղաների հերոսությունը ոչ ոք չի քչացնում, բայց նաև իրենց մահը բոլորիս մեղքն է, ուրեմն արժի հերոսացնել իրենց անձնազոհությունը, որ մինչև վերջ մարտնչել են, ոչ թե աներևելի իրավիճակում գտնվելու հետևանքով եղեռնացումը։

Կարծում եմ սա բուն հարցազրույցից էլ պիտի պարզ լիներ, բայց իր պարզաբանումն էլ է ինձ նույնը ասում։

----------

Տրիբուն (14.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Լավ, ինչևիցե, մեր ջանքերը չարժեն սրան: Ես իր հարցազրույցից հասկացա և շարունակում եմ հասկանալ այն, ինչ ասվեց: Դրել եմ հղումը, ամեն մեկը թող նայիր, իր կարծիքը կազմի...

----------


## Շինարար

Ինչի՞ չի կարելի պատերազմում զոհված տղերքի մասին էրեխեք ասել։ Էս ինչ ուռա հայրենասիրություն ա։ Համընդհանուր հայեցի ազգային ազատագրական ձև կա՞ տղաների մասին խոսալու։

----------

Chuk (14.07.2018), Տրիբուն (14.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Որովհետև իրանք երեխա չեն, Շինարար ջան, պատերազմում զոհվածներին երեխա ասելով մենք ի սկզբանե հոգեբանական ֆոն ենք ստեղծում, որ մենք անպաշտպան ու եսասեր ազգ ենք, որ, ինքներս ստեղ նստած, երեխաներին ենք ուղարկում պատերազմի ու իրենց ենք զոհում հանուն մեր անվտանգության: Երեխա հասկացությունը, զուտ հոգեբանական մակարդակով, ենթադրում է որոշակի անպաշտպանություն, խոցելիություն, որը բանակին հարիր չէ:

----------


## Lion

Չեմ ալարի, մի քանի թեզեր ամեն դեպքում կգրեմ Կարպիսի պահով, որովհետև չեմ ուզում ասածս մինչև վերջ պարզ չլինի:

Նայեք, ինքն ասում է. "_Պետք է հանգիստ թողնել Ռոբերտ Աբաջյանին և այլն, շատ են շահարկում_" - հիմա ամենայն հարգանքով ու սիրով առ Նիկոլի էս իշխանափոխությունը, բա չասես, այ Կարպիս ջան, ախր ո՞նց ես տենց բան ասում, եթե հենց Նիկոլենց միտինգներին էր էս հարցը... շահարկվում և նույնիսկ Աբաջյանի կեղծ պապ ի հայտ եկավ: 

Շահարկման կոնտեքստով շարունակում է, թե. "_Մանկահասակ դեմքով տղա, որն այդ պահին երևի չի էլ հասկացել, թե ինչ է կատարվում..._", ու դրա կապակցությամբ հետո մեկնաբանում է. "_«Չեն հասկացել, թե ինչ է կատարվում» արտահայտությունը նշելիս ես նկատի եմ ունեցել այն իրողությունը, որ տղերքից շատերը չեն հասկացել, որ լայնամաշտաբ պատերազմ է սկսել, չեն հասկացել, որ իրենց միայնակ են թողել՝ առանց փամփուշտի ու վառելիքի: Արդյունքում՝ մեր զինվորները դատապարտվել են եղերական մահվան և սա բոլորիս խարանն է:_": Իրո՞ք, Կարպիս ջան, ասածիցդ այդ ամենը չի բխում, ասածիցդ ստացվում է, որ նույն Աբաջյանը այդ պահին չի գիտակցել իր դերն ու նշանակությունը, իսկ պատվավոր մահվան գնալով էլ... ոչինչ չի հասկացել: Շարունակությունը առ "փամփուշտ չկար" վաղուց է ասվել, սա հիմար լեգենդ է, որովհետև ինչ-ինչ, բայց փամփուշտ որ ՀՀ ԶԻնված ուժերը պետք եղածի չափ ունեն, ուղղակի, հարգելի Կարպիս, *թշնամին որոշ դեպքերում կրակային հարվածի տակ է պահել մեր դիրքերից ոմանց մատակարարման ճանապարհները և, կրակային մարտ պարտադրելով, ի վերջո հասել է մերոնց զինամթերքի սպառման*: Ինչ վերաբերվում է խարանին, ապա սա խարան է ամենից առաջ հին իշխանություններին, ոչ թե մեզ բոլորիս, էս ինչ մի լիբերալ համընդհանուր ինքնախարազանում է:

Արդարացման մեջ Կարպիսը կրկին գրում է. "_Հարցազրույցի մեջ ես նշում եմ, որ արժի նրանց մի փոքր հանգիստ թողնել և չշահարկել նրանց անունները: Այս միտքը նույնպես սխալ է մեկնաբանվում, իբրև թե՝ պնդում եմ մոռանալ նրանց ու այլևս հարագանքի չարժանացնել: Երիցս ո՛չ: Այդ տղաներին մենք երբեք չենք կարող մոռանալ, նրանք միշտ կապրեն մեր մեջ ու մեր հիշողություններում: Պարզապես ես մատնանշում եմ այն փաստը, որ նահատակված զինվորների անունները պարբերաբար քաղաքական շահարկման առարկաներ են դառնում: Ինչ-որ մարդիկ իրենց ստոր նպատակներից ելնելով պատեհ-անպատեհ օգտագործում եմ Ապրիլյան պատերազմի զգացմունքային ֆոնը: Սա անթույլատրելի է, մենք չպետք է թույլ տանք, որ զոհված մեր եղբայրների անունները օգտագործվեն ու շահարկվեն: Նրանք պետք է միշտ ուշադրության կենտոնում լինեն, բայց հոգևոր ու բարձր ինչ-որ տիրույթում՝ առօրեականից անդին:_" Տո այ ախպեր, ի՞նչ կլինի, խոսելուց առաջ մի փոքր մտածիր, էլի, այլ ոչ թե ուղղակի ձգտիր հուզական ֆոն ստեղծել - Ապրիլյանի զոհերի անունները բոլորն էլ հիշատակել են, վերևում տեսանք, որ Նիկոլը ևս, հիմա ի՞նչ, դուրս է գալիս որ էդ վատ խոսքերը իրեն էլ ե՞ն վերաբերվում:

Շարունակության մեջ՝ փորձառու Թաթուլն ուղղում է վատ ֆոնը, թե, ամեն դեպքում հասկացել են, գիտակցված են կանգնել, բայց ո՞ւրա մեր ջահել Կարպիսին էդ փորձառության կեսի կեսը, ինքն էլի իրենն էլ պնդում ու ձգտում է մեր աչքերից արցունքի հասնել՝ մանկահասակ տղա...: Տո այ Կարպիս ջան, էդ "մանկահասակ տղա" կոչվածն էս պահին մեր բանակի գլխավոր բջիջնա, որն ամեն րոպե ու պահի մահվանա նայում, ի՞նչ մի լաց ես բարձրացրել ու, գլխավորը, ինչի՞ համար:

Ու էլի սենց բաներ, որոնք, առնվազն, *ավելորդ են*, իսկ առավելագույնը՝ ցույց են տալիս, որ մարդը չի պատկերացնում իր տեղն ու դերը պետական համակարգում...

----------


## Chuk

> Որովհետև իրանք երեխա չեն, Շինարար ջան, պատերազմում զոհվածներին երեխա ասելով մենք ի սկզբանե հոգեբանական ֆոն ենք ստեղծում, որ մենք անպաշտպան ու եսասեր ազգ ենք, որ, ինքներս ստեղ նստած, երեխաներին ենք ուղարկում պատերազմի ու իրենց ենք զոհում հանուն մեր անվտանգության: Երեխա հասկացությունը, զուտ հոգեբանական մակարդակով, ենթադրում է որոշակի անպաշտպանություն, խոցելիություն, որը բանակին հարիր չէ:


Ապ ջան, չգիտեմ դու ինչը ոնց ես պատկերացնում, բայց ապրիլյանի ժամանակ իմ մանկահասակ դեմքով քեռու տղեն բանակում էր ու մենք ամեն րոպե երեխու համար անհանգիստ նստած էինք։

Ու դրանից ոչ իրա, ոչ ուրիշ մեկի դուխը չի ընկել։ 

Թե բա պատերազմում զոհվածին երեխա չի կարելի ասել։

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ Կարպիսը նենց չի, որ մինչև հիմա մանկահասակ դեմքով երեխա չի, ու երբ ավելի փոքր երեխա էր, Մատաղիսում ծառայում էր։

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, պիտի վեր կանգնենք էդ մտածողությունից, իրենք երեխա չեն՝ անպաշտպան զոհ լինելու կոնտեքստով:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, պիտի վեր կանգնենք էդ մտածողությունից, իրենք երեխա չեն՝ անպաշտպան զոհ լինելու կոնտեքստով:


Ապեր, իրանք երեխա են։ Դու ուզում ես դրանից վեր կանգնի, ինչ ուզում ես արա։

----------


## Lion

Երեխա չեն, Արտակ ջան, ոչ իրավաբանորեն ու ոչ էլ փաստացի: Այո, իրենք իրենց ծնողների զավակներն են, ծնողի երեխան են, բայց իրենք անպաշտպան, խոցելի երեխա չեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Երեխա չեն, Արտակ ջան, ոչ իրավաբանորեն ու ոչ էլ փաստացի: Այո, իրենք իրենց ծնողների զավակներն են, ծնողի երեխան են, բայց իրենք անպաշտպան, խոցելի երեխա չեն:


Ապ, նադայել եմ եղել ձեր անիմաստ պաթոսից։ Ներող, էլ չեմ շարունակի էս թեման, որ անիմաստ չներվայնանամ։

----------

Շինարար (14.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Ախր խի պաթոս, այ ախպեր, 18-20 տարեկան ջահելը անպաշտպան երեխա *չի*: Ավելին, եթե ինքն անպաշտպան երեխայա, ուրեմն 101 տոկոսով հանցագործ են նրանք, որոնք սրանց բանակ են տանում!

----------


## Chuk

> Ախր խի պաթոս, այ ախպեր, 18-20 տարեկան ջահելը անպաշտպան երեխա *չի*: Ավելին, եթե ինքն անպաշտպան երեխայա, ուրեմն 101 տոկոսով հանցագործ են նրանք, որոնք սրանց բանակ են տանում!


Երեխա ա։ Իսկ կոնկրետ իրավիճակում կարող ա անպաշտպան էլ ա, օրինակ երբ  ահանջի ճամփա չունի, վերջին պատրոններն են մոտը, ու մի հատ յեքա զորք հարձակվել ա։

Անպաշտպան կարա լինի, իրավիճակից կախված, 50 տարեկան աֆիցեռն էլ։ Բայց երեխա չի։

Անպաշտպան երեխա եզրույթն էստեղ դու ես մտցրել։ Եա խոսում են նրա մասին, որ 18 տարեկան զինվորն երեխա ա։

----------


## Շինարար

> Որովհետև իրանք երեխա չեն, Շինարար ջան, պատերազմում զոհվածներին երեխա ասելով մենք ի սկզբանե հոգեբանական ֆոն ենք ստեղծում, որ մենք անպաշտպան ու եսասեր ազգ ենք, որ, ինքներս ստեղ նստած, երեխաներին ենք ուղարկում պատերազմի ու իրենց ենք զոհում հանուն մեր անվտանգության: Երեխա հասկացությունը, զուտ հոգեբանական մակարդակով, ենթադրում է որոշակի անպաշտպանություն, խոցելիություն, որը բանակին հարիր չէ:


Ես տենց էլ մտածում եւ զգում։ Չգիտեմ ինչ ազգ ենք եսասեր ազգեր չեն լինում ամեն մարդ առանձնահատուկ ա բայց ամեն երեխու զոհվելու հետ ես հազար ու մի բան եմ մտածում ինքս ինձ մեղադրելուց ու հետո արդարացնելուց սկսած ու ոնց անենք որ էս վիճակին վերջ տրվիով պրծած։ Ով ա որոշում ես ինչ մտածեմ ինչ զգամ ինչ խոսամ։

----------


## Lion

Դրա համար՝ ապրի Նիկոլը: Պետքա ուժեղ պետություն ունենալ, ուրիշ լուծում չկա:

----------


## Արէա

Լիոն ջան, հեղափոխության ու հհկի մասով Մալյանենց խմբակից դուրս ես եկել, էդ շատ լավ ա, գոմիկների ու քաջարի հայկազունների մասով էլ դուրս արի էլի, ախպոր պես։

----------

Chuk (15.07.2018), Տրիբուն (15.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Մալյանն ովա?

----------


## Արէա

> Մալյանն ովա?


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-B...RUWbi3LwI4-2VA

----------


## Gayl

> Երեխա ա։


Երեխա չի:

----------


## Chuk

> Երեխա չի:


Երեխա ա։

----------


## Lion

> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-B...RUWbi3LwI4-2VA


Չէի սպասում քեզնից սենց վիրավորանք...

Բայց պատասխան չեմ վիրավորի, պռոստո մի պարզ հարց՝ իմ մեջ ՀՀԿ-ականություն ու Մայիլյանություն որտե՞ղ ես հարսցրել տեսնել:

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, հեղափոխության ու հհկի մասով Մալյանենց խմբակից դուրս ես եկել, էդ շատ լավ ա, գոմիկների ու քաջարի հայկազունների մասով էլ դուրս արի էլի, ախպոր պես։


Մոտս էն մոմենտնա, որ շուտ-շուտ Ակումբի էս էջը թարմացնում եմ, որ հասկանամ, թե մեր հարազատ *ԱրԷա*-ն խի հանկարծ վերցրեց ու ինձ սենց տոպկեց: Մայիլյան ու ՀՀԿ... մամաաան գմփա, չէի սպասում...

----------


## Արէա

> Չէի սպասում քեզնից սենց վիրավորանք...
> 
> Բայց պատասխան չեմ վիրավորի, պռոստո մի պարզ հարց՝ իմ մեջ ՀՀԿ-ականություն ու Մայիլյանություն որտե՞ղ ես հարսցրել տեսնել:


Լավ ա որ իրանց հետ համեմատությունը որպես վիրավորանք ես ընդունում, բայց ես վիրավորելու նպատակով չէի գրել։
Իրանք նիկոլենց պիղծ, ազգադավան, ջհուդամասոնական պրոեկտ են ներկայացնում, ովքեր եկել են կործանելու հայաստանը պացիֆիստական ու հանդուրժողական գաղափարներով, ու հակադրում են Սերժի իբր բացառիկ պետականամետ, ազգայնակենտրոն ու գաղաքական հանճար կերպարին։
Ու էս ամենը համեմում են հենց մեր սուրբ հայրենիքը, մեր առյուծ տղերքը, պիղծ գեյրոպան, սորոսը, բան, էս տիպի հիմարություններով։
Ժամանակին իմ մոտ տպավորություն էր, որ դու միշտ հակադրության մեջ էիր իշխանություններին, մասնավորապես Սերժ Սարգսյանին քննադատողների հետ, եթե սխալ եմ հիշում, կներես, ու հիմա ուրախությամբ նկատում եմ, որ էս դիրքորոշումդ փոխել ես, իսկ էդ մյուսից, էդ ուռա հայրենասիրությունից, էդ իմ հայ ազգը, իմ հայ ազգի տղամարդիկ, բան, որ հհկամերձ տարրերի 90-ականների ազգային զարթոնքի, այժմ բավականին վնասակար ու հետադիմական ձևափոխումն ու պրոպոգանդան ա, մանկապարտեզից սկսած, հեռուստատեսությունով վերջացրած, չես հրաժարվել ու կարծես չես էլ պատրաստվում։
Էդ էր ասածս, թարգեք էդ բարձրագոչ պաթոսը, մարդկանց նորմալ քաղաքացի ա պետք դաստիարակել, որը ապրիորի նաև հայրենասեր քաղաքացի ա ենթադրում, առանց սուրբ ազգի, ու առյուծ տղեքի։

----------


## Lion

Բա էն *Chuk*-ը, է, բա էն *Chuk*-ը - ոնց բռնեց ու էդ վիրավորանքը լայքեց: Հլը սպասի, հեսա Լևոնիդ ինչ ասես, ասելու եմ...

----------


## Chuk

> Բա էն *Chuk*-ը, է, բա էն *Chuk*-ը - ոնց բռնեց ու էդ վիրավորանքը լայքեց: Հլը սպասի, հեսա Լևոնիդ ինչ ասես, ասելու եմ...


Բա ինչ անեմ, որ իրա թայի հետ ես գնում դիրքեր մոնիտորինգի, դեռ հպարը էլ գրում ես, որ ինքը հետներդ ա եղել ։ճ

----------


## Lion

> Բա ինչ անեմ, որ իրա թայի հետ ես գնում դիրքեր մոնիտորինգի, դեռ հպարը էլ գրում ես, որ ինքը հետներդ ա եղել ։ճ


Արտակ ջան, դիրքեր գնալու էդ պահով սենց եղավ՝ Արծրունը հայտարարել էր, որ *բոլոր հետաքրքրվողները* կարող են գալ ու ես տեղ առաջին անգամ տեսա Դարեհ III Կոդոմանի մորուքով Արթուր Դանիելյանին ու առաջին անգամ իմացա ինքն ովա: Հետո ՖԲ դռույզյա իրար դարձանք, թեև որ հետևեք իր պոստերի տակ իմ պոստերին, կտեսնեք, որ ես, հավես չանելով այնտեղ լուրջ խոսել, հազիվ եմ ինձ զսպում մի երկու բան չասելու պահով: Ահա վերջին օրինակներից - 

https://web.facebook.com/adanielian/posts/10160568435840501?comment_id=10160568463060501&comment_tracking=%7B"tn"%3A"R"%7D

Մայիլյան Նարեկի մասին իմացել եմ Սասնա Ծռերի վախտվանից, ինքը կարծես էն ժամանակ Ոստիկանապետի օգնականն էր, ու էն ժամանակից, մեղմ ասած, նեռվեռիս վրա ազդելա: Էս վերջին վիդեոներն էլ, որ կեղծ-ինտելեկտուալ ու տափակ հեգնական տոնով հանումա, մեկ-երկու նայելուց հետո նույնիսկ արդեն չեմ նայում: Էս սենց...

Ինչ վերաբերվումա Սերժի վախտվան, *ԱրԷա* ջան, ապա, իմ պատճառներով իր ժամանակ ես, ծայրահեղ դժգոհ լինելով իր կառավարումից, սոցիալական ցանցերում այնուհանդերձ սահմանափակվել եմ իր հասցեին միայն զուսպ քննադատությամբ ու դուք չեք գտնի սոց ցանցերում իմ կողմից Սերժի հասցեին սրանից ավելի ասված դրական կամ բացասական որևէ բան: Մնացածը, եղբայր, առողջ ազգայնականությունա ու ես ինձ իրոք ազգայնական եմ համարում, բայց երբեք ոչ՝ ազգայնամոլ: Այս առումով ցավս է գալիս, որ ամեն տականք այս ազգայնականությունը բնորոշող բաներ է ասել ու արել, որ հիմա դա վատ է ընդունվում:

Տակ շտո ձեր ազնիվ ախպորը իզուր կատոկեցիք...

----------


## Chuk

Լիոն ջան, ամեն դեպքում լայքս վիրավորելու միտք չուներ։ Էս թեմայով իրանք նույն բաներն են ասում, դրա համար եմ լայքել։ Համ էլ Մայիլյան չէ, Մալյան ։ճ

Ի դեպ Արթուրի մասին շատ դրական կարծիք եմ ունեցել ու թերևս ունեմ՝ իրա գիտելիք-խելք մասով, բայց էս վերջերս ներվերս չդիմացան իրա բուլշիթին, հրապարակային ղրկեցի գրողի ծոցը ։ճ

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, ամեն դեպքում լայքս վիրավորելու միտք չուներ։


Գիտեմ  :Smile:  Ասում խոսում ենք..




> Էս թեմայով իրանք նույն բաներն են ասում, դրա համար եմ լայքել։ Համ էլ Մայիլյան չէ, Մալյան ։ճ


Հա, իրոք...




> Ի դեպ Արթուրի մասին շատ դրական կարծիք եմ ունեցել ու թերևս ունեմ՝ իրա գիտելիք-խելք մասով, բայց էս վերջերս ներվերս չդիմացան իրա բուլշիթին, հրապարակային ղրկեցի գրողի ծոցը ։ճ


Տեսել եմ, տեսել...

Մի խոսքով, *ԱրԷա* ջան, մյուս անգամ խնայիր, հա, ախպորդ, թեկուզ հենց հանուն մեր Հայկազունի Հայկի, էն որ դրեցի ակումբում ու հավեսով կարդում էինք...

----------


## Արէա

Չեմ վիրավորել Լիոն ջան, լուրջ, ասում եմ էդ գիծը իրանք են տանում դու հանգիստ թող )
Քո Հայկազունը տոհմի անուն էր, իմ գրածը էն ելեք քաջեր հայկազունն են, որ պիտի միանան իրար ու Սասուն գնան, մի խառնի ))

----------


## Lion

Իրանք իրենց գիծն են տանում, ես՝ իմ:

Ապեր, արի ընդունի, որ ինձ լավ չես ճանաչում  :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մնացածը, եղբայր, առողջ ազգայնականությունա ու ես ինձ իրոք ազգայնական եմ համարում, բայց երբեք ոչ՝ ազգայնամոլ:


Էս բաժանարար գիծն ահագին հետաքրքիր էր հայերենում ))

Դուրս եկավ:

----------

Lion (15.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Ազգայնականը մեծարում է իր ազգը նրա դրականը ներկայացնելու մղումով ու ձգտելով այն ավելի լավը դարձնել, իսկ ազգայնամոլը փորձում է, այդ ամենը մի կողմ թողած, մեծարել իր ազգը՝ բացառապես միայն մյուս ազգերին ստորացնելով:

----------

Գաղթական (15.07.2018)

----------


## Արէա

> Իրանք իրենց գիծն են տանում, ես՝ իմ:
> 
> Ապեր, արի ընդունի, որ ինձ լավ չես ճանաչում


Էն թեմայից ջղայնացած էի վրադ, էն որ ասում ես. չեմ ուզում իմ երկրում սենց տղամարդիկ լինեն, կոպիտ ստացվեց երևի գրառումս, բայց չէի վիրավորում, անկեղծ։
Ուղղակի Լիոն ջան, պետք ա ամեն մեկս մեր համար որոշենք ինչ երկիր ենք ուզում։ 
Երկիր որտեղ ազգայնականների ադաթներով ու սեփական պատկերացումներով են որոշվելու մարդկանց փոխհարաբերությունները, թե օրենքներով ու սահմանադրությամբ։
Սահմանադրությունում գրված ա, որ բոլոր մարդիկ հավասար են։ 
Եթե համաձայն չես, պայքարի, թող փոխեն, դարձնեն. բոլոր մարդիկ հավասար են, բացի գոմիկներից, տանը նստած երեխա պահող տղամարդկանցից ու էն յախտնի դեմքով գյադուց։ Իսկ առյուծ տղերքը բոլորից մի գլուխ բարձր են։ 
Քանի սենց բան չկա գրած, չես կարա ասես թե քո երկրում ինչպիսի տղամարդիկ չպիտի լինեն, որովհետև դա հակասահմանադրական ա, ուրեմն հակապետական։ 
Այսինքն քո ազգայնականությունը հակապետականություն ա դառնում, եթե էդ հավասարության կետը անտեսում ես, ու դու ես որոշում թե հավասարներից ովքեր են ավելի հավասար։
Հենց դպրոցներում մեր սուրբ հայրենիքի ու հայի բազկի ուժի ագրեսիվ ու փուչ մեծամտության փոխարեն սկսեն սովորեցնել մարդկանց իրավահավասարության մասին, էդ օրվանից նոր կարելի ա ասել, որ սկսել ենք ապրել նոր Հայաստանում։

----------

Freeman (16.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (16.07.2018), Հայկօ (16.07.2018), Շինարար (16.07.2018), Վիշապ (16.07.2018), Տրիբուն (16.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Երեխա ա։


Երեխա չի:

----------


## Sagittarius

լրիվ քուչի բազար

----------


## Gayl

> լրիվ քուչի բազար


Ուզում էի ասեի քիթդ ուրիշ տեղ խոթի, բայց երևի ճիշտ տեղ ես մտցրել, տենց պահի:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ուզում էի ասեի քիթդ ուրիշ տեղ խոթի, բայց երևի ճիշտ տեղ ես մտցրել, տենց պահի:


հղվի՛ր դեպի




> լրիվ քուչի բազար

----------


## Gayl

Օյ, պարոն վերջում քիթդ կսրբես:

----------


## Lion

> Էն թեմայից ջղայնացած էի վրադ, էն որ ասում ես. չեմ ուզում իմ երկրում սենց տղամարդիկ լինեն, կոպիտ ստացվեց երևի գրառումս, բայց չէի վիրավորում, անկեղծ։
> Ուղղակի Լիոն ջան, պետք ա ամեն մեկս մեր համար որոշենք ինչ երկիր ենք ուզում։ 
> Երկիր որտեղ ազգայնականների ադաթներով ու սեփական պատկերացումներով են որոշվելու մարդկանց փոխհարաբերությունները, թե օրենքներով ու սահմանադրությամբ։
> Սահմանադրությունում գրված ա, որ բոլոր մարդիկ հավասար են։ 
> Եթե համաձայն չես, պայքարի, թող փոխեն, դարձնեն. բոլոր մարդիկ հավասար են, բացի գոմիկներից, տանը նստած երեխա պահող տղամարդկանցից ու էն յախտնի դեմքով գյադուց։ Իսկ առյուծ տղերքը բոլորից մի գլուխ բարձր են։ 
> Քանի սենց բան չկա գրած, չես կարա ասես թե քո երկրում ինչպիսի տղամարդիկ չպիտի լինեն, որովհետև դա հակասահմանադրական ա, ուրեմն հակապետական։ 
> Այսինքն քո ազգայնականությունը հակապետականություն ա դառնում, եթե էդ հավասարության կետը անտեսում ես, ու դու ես որոշում թե հավասարներից ովքեր են ավելի հավասար։
> Հենց դպրոցներում մեր սուրբ հայրենիքի ու հայի բազկի ուժի ագրեսիվ ու փուչ մեծամտության փոխարեն սկսեն սովորեցնել մարդկանց իրավահավասարության մասին, էդ օրվանից նոր կարելի ա ասել, որ սկսել ենք ապրել նոր Հայաստանում։


Ինչ հիանալի սահմանադրականության դաս... իրավաբանին: Բայց հարգելի *ԱրԷա*, արի համաձայնիր, որ, ինչպես քո ասածն է սահմանադրականության աստիճան բարձրացված (կամ իջեցված, նայած ոնց նայես) մարդու իրավունք, այնպես էլ իմն է նույն տիպի իրավունք ուզենալ կամ չուզենալ որևէ բան:

Ես ասացի. "_Քարերով չխփեք, բայց չեմ ուզում սենց Հայաստան ունենալ, չեմ ուզում սենց տղամարդկանց տեսնել իմ երկրում_" - եթե սա նշանակում է, թե ես գոմիկների դեմ բան ասեցի կամ ուզեցի, որ իմ երկրի սաղ տղամարդիկ քո չսիրած ռազմահայրենասիրական ոճի լինեն, ապա դու ճիշտ ես, բայց ասացի՞ ես նման բան, ա սրանում է հարցը: Ես ընդամենը ասացի իմ կարծիքը, որը նշանակում է՝ չէի ուզենա Հայաստանում գերակշռեն նման կանանցի տղամարդիկ

Կներես, եղբայր, բայց ստեղ կարծես հենց դու ես ծանր տանում նույն գոմիկների թեման, երբ օրինակ ես, ոչին ասած չլինելով նրանց հասցեին, քո կողմից հանկարծ մեղադրվեցի նրանում, թե իրենց դեմ բան եմ ասում: Ինձ ուղակի դուր չեն գալիս սենց տղամարդիկ, որոնք, իմ գնահատմամբ ու սա իմ սահմանադրական իրավունքն է, կանանցիոտ են  :Smile: 

Ինձ թվում է ստեղ արդեն պիտի որ իրար հասկացած լինենք...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ հիանալի սահմանադրականության դաս... իրավաբանին: Բայց հարգելի *ԱրԷա*, արի համաձայնիր, որ, ինչպես քո ասածն է սահմանադրականության աստիճան բարձրացված (կամ իջեցված, նայած ոնց նայես) մարդու իրավունք, այնպես էլ իմն է նույն տիպի իրավունք ուզենալ կամ չուզենալ որևէ բան:
> 
> Ես ասացի. "_Քարերով չխփեք, բայց չեմ ուզում սենց Հայաստան ունենալ, չեմ ուզում սենց տղամարդկանց տեսնել իմ երկրում_" - եթե սա նշանակում է, թե ես գոմիկների դեմ բան ասեցի կամ ուզեցի, որ իմ երկրի սաղ տղամարդիկ քո չսիրած ռազմահայրենասիրական ոճի լինեն, ապա դու ճիշտ ես, բայց ասացի՞ ես նման բան, ա սրանում է հարցը: Ես ընդամենը ասացի իմ կարծիքը, որը նշանակում է՝ չէի ուզենա Հայաստանում գերակշռեն նման կանանցի տղամարդիկ
> 
> Կներես, եղբայր, բայց ստեղ կարծես հենց դու ես ծանր տանում նույն գոմիկների թեման, երբ օրինակ ես, ոչին ասած չլինելով նրանց հասցեին, քո կողմից հանկարծ մեղադրվեցի նրանում, թե իրենց դեմ բան եմ ասում: Ինձ ուղակի դուր չեն գալիս սենց տղամարդիկ, որոնք, իմ գնահատմամբ ու սա իմ սահմանադրական իրավունքն է, կանանցիոտ են 
> 
> Ինձ թվում է ստեղ արդեն պիտի որ իրար հասկացած լինենք...


Է՜հ, փաստորեն հերիք չի երեխային խնամող հայրը կանացի ա համարվում, դեռ մի բան էլ կանացիությունը բացասական հատկանիշ ա  :Cray:

----------


## Արէա

> Ինչ հիանալի սահմանադրականության դաս... իրավաբանին: Բայց հարգելի *ԱրԷա*, արի համաձայնիր, որ, ինչպես քո ասածն է սահմանադրականության աստիճան բարձրացված (կամ իջեցված, նայած ոնց նայես) մարդու իրավունք, այնպես էլ իմն է նույն տիպի իրավունք ուզենալ կամ չուզենալ որևէ բան:
> 
> Ես ասացի. "_Քարերով չխփեք, բայց չեմ ուզում սենց Հայաստան ունենալ, չեմ ուզում սենց տղամարդկանց տեսնել իմ երկրում_" - եթե սա նշանակում է, թե ես գոմիկների դեմ բան ասեցի կամ ուզեցի, որ իմ երկրի սաղ տղամարդիկ քո չսիրած ռազմահայրենասիրական ոճի լինեն, ապա դու ճիշտ ես, բայց ասացի՞ ես նման բան, ա սրանում է հարցը: Ես ընդամենը ասացի իմ կարծիքը, որը նշանակում է՝ չէի ուզենա Հայաստանում գերակշռեն նման կանանցի տղամարդիկ
> 
> Կներես, եղբայր, բայց ստեղ կարծես հենց դու ես ծանր տանում նույն գոմիկների թեման, երբ օրինակ ես, ոչին ասած չլինելով նրանց հասցեին, քո կողմից հանկարծ մեղադրվեցի նրանում, թե իրենց դեմ բան եմ ասում: Ինձ ուղակի դուր չեն գալիս սենց տղամարդիկ, որոնք, իմ գնահատմամբ ու սա իմ սահմանադրական իրավունքն է, կանանցիոտ են 
> 
> Ինձ թվում է ստեղ արդեն պիտի որ իրար հասկացած լինենք...


Ծանր եմ տանում, եղբայր։ Իմ երազած երկրում, ինձ էլ, քեզ էլ վարչական պատասխանատվության պիտի ենթարկեին գոմիկ բառի համար։
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա, որ քեզ կանացի տղամարդիկ դուր չեն գալիս. է ինձ էլ ինձանից բարձրահասակ մարդիկ դուր չեն գալիս, հիմա որ ասեմ. ես չէի ուզի, որ իմ երկրում 163սմ-ից բարձր հասակ ունեցող մարդիկ լինեն, էդ գրածիս լուրջ կվերաբերվե՞ս։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.07.2018), Հայկօ (16.07.2018), Վիշապ (16.07.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

@Lion ջան, բայց ի՞նչ մի դարդ ես անում ))
Է ով դուրդ չի գալիս` հետը տալ-առնոցի մի ունեցի եղբայր:

Թե չէ ամեն մարդ էլ իր գոյության իրավունքն ունի, ու անիմաստ ժամանակի վատնումա մեկս մյուսի հետ կռիվ տալ` իր նախասիրությունների համար  :Wink:

----------

Gayl (16.07.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Երախայի թեմայով էլ մի բան ասեմ` առանց բանավեճին մասնակցելու. (Կարծիք.)

Տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր տարիքներում են դուրս գալիս «երեխա» կարգավիճակից ու էստեղ կարծում եմ մի քիչ սուբյեկտիվա «երեխա»-յի ընկալումը..

Համ էլ` մարդ կա 40 տարեկանում դեռ «մամայի բալա»-յա ու ոչ մի որոշում ինքնուրույն չի կարողանում կայացնել, մարդ էլ կա` 18 տարեկանում էնքան հասունա, որ անձնազոհությանա գնում հանուն Հայրենիքի:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես` «երեխա» տերմինն ահագին օգտակարա ու օգնումա մեզ` հաջորդ սերնդին որպես մեզ շարունակող վերաբերվելու ու նրա մասին հոգ տանելու համար:

----------


## Gayl

> Երախայի թեմայով էլ մի բան ասեմ` առանց բանավեճին մասնակցելու. (Կարծիք.)
> 
> Տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր տարիքներում են դուրս գալիս «երեխա» կարգավիճակից ու էստեղ կարծում եմ մի քիչ սուբյեկտիվա «երեխա»-յի ընկալումը..
> 
> Համ էլ` մարդ կա 40 տարեկանում դեռ «մամայի բալա»-յա ու ոչ մի որոշում ինքնուրույն չի կարողանում կայացնել, մարդ էլ կա` 18 տարեկանում էնքան հասունա, որ անձնազոհությանա գնում հանուն Հայրենիքի:
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես` «երեխա» տերմինն ահագին օգտակարա ու օգնումա մեզ` հաջորդ սերնդին որպես մեզ շարունակող վերաբերվելու ու նրա մասին հոգ տանելու համար:


Բայց քանի որ իրանք մամայի բալա չեն ուրեմն էդ մի կողմը բացառում ենք: Քանի որ նաև չափահաս են հետևաբար էլի երեխա չեն: Տո իմ ու Չուկի համար 18 տարեկան պոստ պահող տղեն չի կարա երեխա լինի:

----------

Lion (16.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց քանի որ իրանք մամայի բալա չեն ուրեմն էդ մի կողմը բացառում ենք: Քանի որ նաև չափահաս են հետևաբար էլի երեխա չեն: Տո իմ ու Չուկի համար 18 տարեկան պոստ պահող տղեն չի կարա երեխա լինի:


Գայլ ջան, մինչև վերջերս դու էլ էիր իմ համար երեխա, ներող։

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, մինչև վերջերս դու էլ էիր իմ համար երեխա, ներող։


Բա խի եմ հիմա իմանում?))
Որ հարցնում էին Գայլն ով ա ասում էիր իր ա համար անշառ էրեխայա...սենց հա?)
Լավ բա, որ պահից աչքիդ մեծացա?

----------


## Lion

> Է՜հ, փաստորեն հերիք չի երեխային խնամող հայրը կանացի ա համարվում, դեռ մի բան էլ կանացիությունը բացասական հատկանիշ ա


Տղամարդու համար կանացիությունը բացասականա ընենց, ոնց որ կնոջ համար տղամարդկությունը: Էս նորություն է՞ր:




> Ծանր եմ տանում, եղբայր։ Իմ երազած երկրում, ինձ էլ, քեզ էլ վարչական պատասխանատվության պիտի ենթարկեին գոմիկ բառի համար։
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա, որ քեզ կանացի տղամարդիկ դուր չեն գալիս. է ինձ էլ ինձանից բարձրահասակ մարդիկ դուր չեն գալիս, հիմա որ ասեմ. ես չէի ուզի, որ իմ երկրում 163սմ-ից բարձր հասակ ունեցող մարդիկ լինեն, էդ գրածիս լուրջ կվերաբերվե՞ս։


Ապեր ասա, քո խոսքի ազատություննա, իսկ թե ով ում խոսքին ոնց կվերաբերվի, էդ արդեն ուրիշ հարցա...




> @Lion ջան, բայց ի՞նչ մի դարդ ես անում ))
> Է ով դուրդ չի գալիս` հետը տալ-առնոցի մի ունեցի եղբայր:
> 
> Թե չէ ամեն մարդ էլ իր գոյության իրավունքն ունի, ու անիմաստ ժամանակի վատնումա մեկս մյուսի հետ կռիվ տալ` իր նախասիրությունների համար


Դե հիմի խոսում ենք, ապեր  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Տղամարդու համար կանացիությունը բացասականա ընենց, ոնց որ կնոջ համար տղամարդկությունը: Էս նորություն է՞ր:


Ոմց դու մեյքափ, բոտեքս չես անում? շորիկ էլ չես հագնում? Խի մտածում ես դու ավելի վեհ ու բարձր էակ ես քան կանայք? Զզվելի է, սեքսիզմը վրիցդ կաթում ա: Դու չես հարգում կանանց, դու պատրաստ ես կնոջդ վախացնելով թույլ չտաս, որ աղջիկ երեխա ունենա:

----------

Lion (16.07.2018), Գաղթական (16.07.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ոմց դու մեյքափ, բոտեքս չես անում? շորիկ էլ չես հագնում? Խի մտածում ես դու ավելի վեհ ու բարձր էակ ես քան կանայք? Զզվելի է, սեքսիզմը վրիցդ կաթում ա: Դու չես հարգում կանանց, դու պատրաստ ես կնոջդ վախացնելով թույլ չտաս, որ աղջիկ երեխա ունենա:


..*վախացնելով* թույլ չտաս, որ աղջիկ երեխա ունենա:
 :Crazy:

----------


## Gayl

> ..*վախացնելով* թույլ չտաս, որ աղջիկ երեխա ունենա:


Այո, այո: Կարա բանը հասնի նրան, որ զենքը դնես ճակատին: Ես սեքսիստ եմ հարցրա սաղ ձևերն ասեմ:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Այո, այո: Կարա բանը հասնի նրան, որ զենքը դնես ճակատին: Ես սեքսիստ եմ հարցրա սաղ ձևերն ասեմ:


Ի՞նչ զենք, ո՞ւմ ճակատին..
Ախպեր էտի սեքսիզմ չի, Կամասուտրայի No.68 դիրքնա

Էն որ մազա մնում, բայց դեռ ինքը չի..

----------


## Gayl

> Ի՞նչ զենք, ո՞ւմ ճակատին..
> Ախպեր էտի սեքսիզմ չի, Կամասուտրայի No.68 դիրքնա
> 
> Էն որ մազա մնում, բայց դեռ ինքը չի..


 :LOL: 
Ապեր էդ 68 ի վրա ստոպ տուր, խայտառակ կլինենք:ճճճ

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապեր էդ 68 ի վրա ստոպ տուր, խայտառակ կլինենք:ճճճ


ախխ..
մի հատ խայտառակ անիկդոտ հիշեցի, բայց ստեղ չէ..

----------


## Gayl

> ախխ..
> մի հատ խայտառակ անիկդոտ հիշեցի, բայց ստեղ չէ..


Ասում եմ բա խի ա ավտոիդ համարները 69 ով սկսում? Դախը ջոկումա, որ կայֆ եմ բռնում, բայց չի ջոկել ինչ եմ ասում: Մեկ էլ սենց արեց, ախպեր կարևորը տղեն վերևից ա :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (16.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծանր եմ տանում, եղբայր։ Իմ երազած երկրում, ինձ էլ, քեզ էլ վարչական պատասխանատվության պիտի ենթարկեին գոմիկ բառի համար։
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա, որ քեզ կանացի տղամարդիկ դուր չեն գալիս. է ինձ էլ ինձանից բարձրահասակ մարդիկ դուր չեն գալիս, հիմա որ ասեմ. ես չէի ուզի, որ իմ երկրում 163սմ-ից բարձր հասակ ունեցող մարդիկ լինեն, էդ գրածիս լուրջ կվերաբերվե՞ս։


Արէա ջան, հուսով եմ կներես միջամտությունս, բայց մի բան ասեմ, որ կարող ա մի քիչ ընդհանուր հայտարար հանդիսանա։ Նայի, ես շատ կուզեի, որ Հայաստանում գեր մարդ չլիներ, ասենք BMI-ը 20+/- 3 լիներ, ու սա կուզեի ոչ թե որովհետև չաղ մարդկանց ատում եմ, այլ որովհետև ուզում եմ ազգս առողջ լինի։ Բայց սա իմ առաղջության մասին պատկերացումներն են, ասենք Հայկօն կարող ա ուզում ա բոլորը փորերին կուբիկ ունենան, Բյուրն էլ կարծում ա, որ բոլորին կուբիկ ունենալ ստիպելը անառողջ ա։ Բայց այս երեքիցս բոլորն էլ լավ մտադրություններով ենք ուզում, որ մեր հայրենակիցները առողջ լինեն։

Հիմա Լիոնի «առողջության» սահմանման մեջ էլ մտնում են պահպանողական գենդերային դերերը. տղամարդը գնա հաց վաստակի, կինն էլ՝ տունը նստի երեխա պահի։ Ու սրա մեջ վատ բան չկա, ինքը դա է համարում առողջ, այդպես էլ իր կյանքը ապրում է, ու եթե կա մի կին, ով համակարծիք է իրեն այդ պահպանողական դերերի առումով, հուսով եմ մի բարձի կծերանան ու առողջ բալիկներ կմեծացնեն։ Ու քանի որ դա է իր համար «առողջը», նաև ասում է, որ կուզենար ամբողջ ազգն էլ իր պատկերացմամբ առողջ լիներ։ Հիմա ես ուզում եմ բոլորը հեծանիվ քշեն, Հայկօն, խոսքի համար, ուզում ա բոլորը պրես կաչատ անեն, Բյուրը ուզում ա բոլորը բնական մարմնի մեջ մնան, Գագոն ուզում ա բոլոր տղամարդիկ տղամարդու վայել պիվի բոչկա փոր ունենան, Լիոնն էլ ուզում ա, որ տղամարդը էրեխա չպահի, այլ գնա փող վաստակի, քանի կինը տունը նստած կուրծք ա տալիս։

Ու սա հոյակապ ա, սա բազմազանություն ա։ Խնդիրը կսկսեր այն պահից, որ մենք մեր մտքերը փորձենք բոլորի գլխին կապել։ Ասենք եթե իմ մոտ գալիս ա գործի ընդունվելու թափուր պաշտոնի համար բոլոր կարևոր պարամետրերով ամենալավ թեկնածուն, ով մի քիչ ավելցուկ քաշ ունի, ու դրա պատճառով գործի չեմ ընդունում, ապա սա արդեն խտրականություն ա։ Եթե Լիոնի մոտ գալիս ա գործի ընդունվելու մի տղամարդ, ով մասնագիտական տվյալներով ամենալավն ա, բայց վերջին երկու տարին տունը նստած էրեխա ա պահել, կամ մի կին, ով երկու շաբաթ առաջ ա ծննդաբերել, բայց ուզում ա հետ ամբողջ դրույքով գործի դուրս գալ, ու Լիոնն իր պատկերացումներից ելներլով սրանց գործ չի առաջարկում, չնայած որ մնացած բոլոր պարամետրերով ամենալավն էին, ապա սա արդեն խտրականություն ա։ Ու երկու դեպքում էլ արժի վարչական էլ ու միգուցե նաև քրեական պատասխանատվության էլ հրավիրել։ Բայց խոսալը, թե ով ինչ ա ուզում միայն խոսալ ա։ Հա, ինձ էլ հաճելի չի, որ Լիոնը այդքան... ես ասեմ պահպանողական, բայց դու կարդա՝ հետամիտ մտածեակերպ ունի գենդերային դերերի մասին, բայց դե ինքն էլ այդպես է մտածում, իսկ մտքերի վրա ոստիկանություն չես կարա սահմանես, մանավանդ որ ըստ սահմանադրության, բոլորս էլ հավասար ենք, ու բոլոր մտքերն էլ թույլատրելի են։ Իսկ մտքերը բարձրաձայն արտահայտելը... եթե ոչ մեկին չի վիրավորում, ու իմ աչքին ոչ մեկին էլ չվիրավորեց, ինչքան օրինակ իմ ասելը «կուզեմ Հայաստանում ոչ մեկ ավելցուկ քաշ չունենա»-ն չի կարող վիրավորական լինել ասենք գերերի նկատմամբ, նույնքան էլ իր «կուզեմ»-ը ոչ մեկին պիտի որ վիրավորող չլիներ։

Հա, միգուցե երբ Լիոնը ունենա ռեալ ծանոթ տղամարդիկ, ովքեր «դեկրետ էլ են գնացել», աշխատող կնոջ կթած կաթով երեխային «կուրծք էլ են տվել», ու իր հետ հավասար սահմանամերձ գոտի գնան ու ակումբում զինամթերքի մասին բանավեճեր հետը տանեն, միգուցե կարծիքը որոշ չափով կփոխի տղամարդու «կանացի» լինելու շուրջ, բայց քանի իր պատկերացումներով ինձ չի խանգարում, էհ ֆորում ա, թող իր կարծիքը հայտնի, էլի։ Հո մարդը չասեց՝ պիտի սահմանադրությամբ տղամարդկանց իրենց երեխաներից հեռու պահենք... 

Հիմա մենք էլ կարանք գանք ասենք, որ իր պատկերացումները հետամիտ են, որ այդպիսի կարծիքների համատարածության շնորհիվ էլ է, որ տնտեսական գենդերային անհավասարության լուրջ խնդիրներ կան Հայաստանում, որ «տղամարդկային» գործի ընդունվելու եկած կնոջ վրա ծիծաղում են, ու լուրջ մասնագիտական փորձ ունեցող այդ կնոջը սուրճ եփող քարտուղարուհու հաստիք են փոխարենը առաջարկում, որ հասարակության կնոջ դերի մասին նենց կարծիքներ են ձևավորվում, որ «առողջության ու սըրվայվալի» գենդերային բացակի սաբինդեքսով աշխարհում վերջից երկրորդն ենք՝ Ադրբեջանի ու Չինաստանի արանքում, որ մեր տարածաշրջանի (արևելյան եվրոպա և կենտրոնական ասիա) երկրներում վերջից երրորդն ենք ընդհանուր գենդերային բացակի ինդեքսով՝ առաջ միայն Ադրբեջանից ու Հունգարիայից, որ այդպիսի կարծիքների տարածվածությունն է, որ չի թողնում որ կինն ու տղամարդը լինեն իսկապես հավասար, ինչպես սահմանադրոթյունն է խոստանում։ Ու այդ դեպքում կունենանք կարծիքների բազմազանություն էլ։ Բայց մի մարդու կարծիքը ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխում, իսկ հասարակությանը կրթելը բոլորիս գործն է, եթե ուզում ենք ունենալ իսկապես բազմազանություն գնահատող ու հավասար հնարավորություններ ընձեռնող հասարակություն, ոչ թե թղթի կտոր սահմանադրությամբ «հավասարաիրավություն»։

----------

Lion (16.07.2018), Mr. Annoying (17.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տղամարդու համար կանացիությունը բացասականա ընենց, ոնց որ կնոջ համար տղամարդկությունը: Էս նորություն է՞ր:


Նավթալինոտ հնություն ա: Հին ժամանակներում տարօինակության նկատմամբ վախը ագրեսիվություն ու չարություն (aka «բացասականա») էր ծնում (քո պես մտածող մարդիկ վախտին Փարաջանովին բանտ էին նստացնում, ծեծում էին):
Լիոն, որ կանացի հատկանիշներով տղամարդ, կամ տղամարդու հատկանիշներով կին ես տեսնում, մի փորձի վերլուծել, կարող է՞ առաջին հերթին վախ ես զգում:
Ինձ թվում է, ցանկացած բացասական վերաբերմունքի հիմքում վախն ա (անորոշությունից, անծանոթ վիճակից, անպատասխան հարցերից, պոտենցիալ թշնամի զգալու վիճակից) ընկած, մի հատ թեմա որ բացես, վախդ կչափենք :Ճ 
Կամ էլ արի Նահանգներ, գեյոտ/լեսբիոտ թաղերով մի քիչ ման արի, որ տեսնես իրենք չեն կծում ու վախդ կանցնի: Ես մտածում եմ, բա որ պանկերին տեսնես, ինչ մի պանիկա յա մոտդ սկսվելու :Ճ

----------


## Lion

Մի հատ մեծ ծլնգ Ծլնգին, ապրես, ճիշտ ես հասկացել ինձ  :Smile: 




> Նավթալինոտ հնություն ա: Հին ժամանակներում տարօինակության նկատմամբ վախը ագրեսիվություն ու չարություն (aka «բացասականա») էր ծնում (քո պես մտածող մարդիկ վախտին Փարաջանովին բանտ էին նստացնում, ծեծում էին):
> Լիոն, որ կանացի հատկանիշներով տղամարդ, կամ տղամարդու հատկանիշներով կին ես տեսնում, մի փորձի վերլուծել, կարող է՞ առաջին հերթին վախ ես զգում:
> Ինձ թվում է, ցանկացած բացասական վերաբերմունքի հիմքում վախն ա (անորոշությունից, անծանոթ վիճակից, անպատասխան հարցերից, պոտենցիալ թշնամի զգալու վիճակից) ընկած, մի հատ թեմա որ բացես, վախդ կչափենք :Ճ 
> Կամ էլ արի Նահանգներ, գեյոտ/լեսբիոտ թաղերով մի քիչ ման արի, որ տեսնես իրենք չեն կծում ու վախդ կանցնի: Ես մտածում եմ, բա որ պանկերին տեսնես, ինչ մի պանիկա յա մոտդ սկսվելու :Ճ


Ապեր, թարգի, էդ նախորդ դարի 90-ականների պրիյոմա, որ, յանըմ, ով գեյերի չի սիրում, ինքը հոգու խորքում ձգտումա դրան - թարգի: Ինձ չեն դզում ոչ կանացիակերպ տղամարդիկ, ոչ էլ տղամարդակերպ կանայք, էսքան բան, ու իմ համոզմունքն էնա, որ, ինչքան դրանք շատ լինեն հասարակության մեջ, էդքան էդ հասարակությունը հիվանդա, անառողջա ու գնումա կործանման: Էս իմ կարծիքնա, հուսով եմ իրավունք ունեմ այն արտահայտել:

----------


## Գաղթական

Հիմա էլ գեյերի իրավունքներն ե՞ք քննարկելու էս թեմայում...

Ավտոբուս (!!)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հիմա էլ գեյերի իրավունքներն ե՞ք քննարկելու էս թեմայում...
> 
> *Ավտոբուս (!!)*


Պաստոյ, պառավոզ,
Նե ստուչիծե, կալյոսա։
Կանդուկտըր, նաժմի նա տառմազա...
Նե ժձի մենյա, մամա, խառոշեվո սինա, 
Տվոյ սին նե տակոյ կակ բիլ վչեռա։
Յա ուժե գռուձյու կառմլյու սվայու դոչկու,
Ի ժիզն մայա — սպլաշնայա գեյոտա...

----------


## Արէա

Ծլնգ, քարերով չխփես, բայց չեմ ուզում սենց Ակումբ ունենալ, չեմ ուզում սենց երկար գրառում անող մասնակիցներ տեսնել իմ ֆորումում։

----------

Վիշապ (16.07.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Յա ուժե գռուձյու կառմլյու սվայու դոչկու,
> Ի ժիզն մայա — սպլաշնայա գեյոտա...


Բա որ ասում եմ սեքսիստ ես..
իսկ տղա երեխեն հեչ չէ՞

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քելեք հիմա էլ Գաղթաանին մոդեռ տանք:

----------

Ծլնգ (16.07.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Քանի ուզենալուց խոսքա բացվել` իմանաք էսօր ինչ թեմա եմ գտել )))
Մեջը դաժը Տրիբունի աղջիկ ժամանակվա նկարներից կա..

----------


## Գաղթական

> Քելեք հիմա էլ Գաղթաանին մոդեռ տանք:


Գլխիս սարքում ե՞ս )))
Քեզ ի՞նչ վատություն եմ արել

----------


## Lion

Առիթ լինի, խմենք ցանկություններիդ իրականացման կենացը, *ԱրԷա* ջան: Բայց եկեք վերադառնանք հեղափոխությանը  :Smile:

----------

Արէա (16.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ մեծ ծլնգ Ծլնգին, ապրես, ճիշտ ես հասկացել ինձ 
> :


Դու փաստորեն Ծլնգին հասկացել ես: Չգիտեմ, քեզ շնորհավորեմ, թե Ծլնգին:

----------

Գաղթական (16.07.2018), Վիշապ (16.07.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Արէա ջան, հուսով եմ կներես միջամտությունս, բայց մի բան ասեմ, որ կարող ա մի քիչ ընդհանուր հայտարար հանդիսանա։ Նայի, ես շատ կուզեի, որ Հայաստանում գեր մարդ չլիներ, ասենք BMI-ը 20+/- 3 լիներ, ու սա կուզեի ոչ թե որովհետև չաղ մարդկանց ատում եմ, այլ որովհետև ուզում եմ ազգս առողջ լինի։ Բայց սա իմ առաղջության մասին պատկերացումներն են, ասենք Հայկօն կարող ա ուզում ա բոլորը փորերին կուբիկ ունենան, Բյուրն էլ կարծում ա, որ բոլորին կուբիկ ունենալ ստիպելը անառողջ ա։ Բայց այս երեքիցս բոլորն էլ լավ մտադրություններով ենք ուզում, որ մեր հայրենակիցները առողջ լինեն։
> 
> Հիմա Լիոնի «առողջության» սահմանման մեջ էլ մտնում են պահպանողական գենդերային դերերը. տղամարդը գնա հաց վաստակի, կինն էլ՝ տունը նստի երեխա պահի։ Ու սրա մեջ վատ բան չկա, ինքը դա է համարում առողջ, այդպես էլ իր կյանքը ապրում է, ու եթե կա մի կին, ով համակարծիք է իրեն այդ պահպանողական դերերի առումով, հուսով եմ մի բարձի կծերանան ու առողջ բալիկներ կմեծացնեն։ Ու քանի որ դա է իր համար «առողջը», նաև ասում է, որ կուզենար ամբողջ ազգն էլ իր պատկերացմամբ առողջ լիներ։ Հիմա ես ուզում եմ բոլորը հեծանիվ քշեն, Հայկօն, խոսքի համար, ուզում ա բոլորը պրես կաչատ անեն, Բյուրը ուզում ա բոլորը բնական մարմնի մեջ մնան, Գագոն ուզում ա բոլոր տղամարդիկ տղամարդու վայել պիվի բոչկա փոր ունենան, Լիոնն էլ ուզում ա, որ տղամարդը էրեխա չպահի, այլ գնա փող վաստակի, քանի կինը տունը նստած կուրծք ա տալիս։
> 
> Ու սա հոյակապ ա, սա բազմազանություն ա։ Խնդիրը կսկսեր այն պահից, որ մենք մեր մտքերը փորձենք բոլորի գլխին կապել։ Ասենք եթե իմ մոտ գալիս ա գործի ընդունվելու թափուր պաշտոնի համար բոլոր կարևոր պարամետրերով ամենալավ թեկնածուն, ով մի քիչ ավելցուկ քաշ ունի, ու դրա պատճառով գործի չեմ ընդունում, ապա սա արդեն խտրականություն ա։ Եթե Լիոնի մոտ գալիս ա գործի ընդունվելու մի տղամարդ, ով մասնագիտական տվյալներով ամենալավն ա, բայց վերջին երկու տարին տունը նստած էրեխա ա պահել, կամ մի կին, ով երկու շաբաթ առաջ ա ծննդաբերել, բայց ուզում ա հետ ամբողջ դրույքով գործի դուրս գալ, ու Լիոնն իր պատկերացումներից ելներլով սրանց գործ չի առաջարկում, չնայած որ մնացած բոլոր պարամետրերով ամենալավն էին, ապա սա արդեն խտրականություն ա։ Ու երկու դեպքում էլ արժի վարչական էլ ու միգուցե նաև քրեական պատասխանատվության էլ հրավիրել։ Բայց խոսալը, թե ով ինչ ա ուզում միայն խոսալ ա։ Հա, ինձ էլ հաճելի չի, որ Լիոնը այդքան... ես ասեմ պահպանողական, բայց դու կարդա՝ հետամիտ մտածեակերպ ունի գենդերային դերերի մասին, բայց դե ինքն էլ այդպես է մտածում, իսկ մտքերի վրա ոստիկանություն չես կարա սահմանես, մանավանդ որ ըստ սահմանադրության, բոլորս էլ հավասար ենք, ու բոլոր մտքերն էլ թույլատրելի են։ Իսկ մտքերը բարձրաձայն արտահայտելը... եթե ոչ մեկին չի վիրավորում, ու իմ աչքին ոչ մեկին էլ չվիրավորեց, ինչքան օրինակ իմ ասելը «կուզեմ Հայաստանում ոչ մեկ ավելցուկ քաշ չունենա»-ն չի կարող վիրավորական լինել ասենք գերերի նկատմամբ, նույնքան էլ իր «կուզեմ»-ը ոչ մեկին պիտի որ վիրավորող չլիներ։
> 
> Հա, միգուցե երբ Լիոնը ունենա ռեալ ծանոթ տղամարդիկ, ովքեր «դեկրետ էլ են գնացել», աշխատող կնոջ կթած կաթով երեխային «կուրծք էլ են տվել», ու իր հետ հավասար սահմանամերձ գոտի գնան ու ակումբում զինամթերքի մասին բանավեճեր հետը տանեն, միգուցե կարծիքը որոշ չափով կփոխի տղամարդու «կանացի» լինելու շուրջ, բայց քանի իր պատկերացումներով ինձ չի խանգարում, էհ ֆորում ա, թող իր կարծիքը հայտնի, էլի։ Հո մարդը չասեց՝ պիտի սահմանադրությամբ տղամարդկանց իրենց երեխաներից հեռու պահենք... 
> 
> Հիմա մենք էլ կարանք գանք ասենք, որ իր պատկերացումները հետամիտ են, որ այդպիսի կարծիքների համատարածության շնորհիվ էլ է, որ տնտեսական գենդերային անհավասարության լուրջ խնդիրներ կան Հայաստանում, որ «տղամարդկային» գործի ընդունվելու եկած կնոջ վրա ծիծաղում են, ու լուրջ մասնագիտական փորձ ունեցող այդ կնոջը սուրճ եփող քարտուղարուհու հաստիք են փոխարենը առաջարկում, որ հասարակության կնոջ դերի մասին նենց կարծիքներ են ձևավորվում, որ «առողջության ու սըրվայվալի» գենդերային բացակի սաբինդեքսով աշխարհում վերջից երկրորդն ենք՝ Ադրբեջանի ու Չինաստանի արանքում, որ մեր տարածաշրջանի (արևելյան եվրոպա և կենտրոնական ասիա) երկրներում վերջից երրորդն ենք ընդհանուր գենդերային բացակի ինդեքսով՝ առաջ միայն Ադրբեջանից ու Հունգարիայից, որ այդպիսի կարծիքների տարածվածությունն է, որ չի թողնում որ կինն ու տղամարդը լինեն իսկապես հավասար, ինչպես սահմանադրոթյունն է խոստանում։ Ու այդ դեպքում կունենանք կարծիքների բազմազանություն էլ։ Բայց մի մարդու կարծիքը ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխում, իսկ հասարակությանը կրթելը բոլորիս գործն է, եթե ուզում ենք ունենալ իսկապես բազմազանություն գնահատող ու հավասար հնարավորություններ ընձեռնող հասարակություն, ոչ թե թղթի կտոր սահմանադրությամբ «հավասարաիրավություն»։


Երկրորդ աշխարհամարտի վաղտ էլ եվրոպական երկրներից մեկի առաջնորդի համար առողջությունը սահմանվում էր արիական ռասային պատկանելով։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, քարերով չխփես, բայց չեմ ուզում սենց Ակումբ ունենալ, չեմ ուզում սենց երկար գրառում անող մասնակիցներ տեսնել իմ ֆորումում։


լրիվ քո իրավունքն ա  :Smile:  ինչպես նաև դրա մասին կարծիք հայտնելը... բայց մի հույս տամ. ես էլ չեմ ուզում իմ սենց երկար գրառումներս «վատնվեն» ակումբում, նենց որ շատ հնարավոր ա մեր նպատակները միատեղվեն  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Դու փաստորեն Ծլնգին հասկացել ես: Չգիտեմ, քեզ շնորհավորեմ, թե Ծլնգին:


Ապեր, չգիտեմ որը ոնց, բայց մարդը չոտկի արտահայտեց էն, ինչն իրական էր իմ պահով...

----------


## Արէա

> լրիվ քո իրավունքն ա  ինչպես նաև դրա մասին կարծիք հայտնելը... բայց մի հույս տամ. ես էլ չեմ ուզում իմ սենց երկար գրառումներս «վատնվեն» ակումբում, նենց որ շատ հնարավոր ա մեր նպատակները միատեղվեն


Քո նախորդ գրառումը եթե չլիներ, էս գրածս սենց հանգիստ չէիր ընդունի, որովհետև ադեկվատ չի սենց կարծիք արտահայտելը։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Երկրորդ աշխարհամարտի վաղտ էլ եվրոպական երկրներից մեկի առաջնորդի համար առողջությունը սահմանվում էր արիական ռասային պատկանելով։


հիմա որ ասեմ քո մասնակցությամբ բանավեճն էլ ենթարկվում ա Գոդվինի օրենքին, հո չե՞ս նեղանա

----------

Գաղթական (16.07.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> հիմա որ ասեմ քո մասնակցությամբ բանավեճն էլ ենթարկվում ա Գոդվինի օրենքին, հո չե՞ս նեղանա


Վայ թե համեմատության առիթ տվող օրինակը դու բերեցիր։ Ես վայթե հազարից մեկ եմ բանավեճի մասնակցում։ Մեկ էլ ե՞րբ եմ էս համեմատությունը արել։


Հ  Գ կնեղանամ ու վայթե էլ չխառնվեմ

----------


## Գաղթական

Ծլնգ vs Շինարար - (Ավտոբուս!!)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Քո նախորդ գրառումը եթե չլիներ, էս գրածս սենց հանգիստ չէիր ընդունի, որովհետև ադեկվատ չի սենց կարծիք արտահայտելը։


Չէ Արէա ջան, նորմալ ա կարծիք ունենալ քեզ համար ընդունելիի ու անընդունելիի մասին ու դա արտահայտելը։ Ինձ համար անընդունելի ա սեքսիստական նոտաներ պարունակող գրառումներ ունենալ ակումբում, դրա համար էլ ամեն մի տենց պատահարի ժամանակ գալիս հակակարծիք եմ հայտնում, որ մենակ կանգնած չմնա այդ գրառումը։ Իսկ գրառումներիս երկարությունը քննադատող դու առաջինը չես, որ քո նկատմամբ հատուկ վերաբերմունք ունենամ էդ առումով։ Այ որ սկսես ադմինիստրացիային առաջարկներ անել, որ գրառումների երկարության սահմանափակումներ մտցվեն, կարող ա վիճենք էլ, թե պայքարելիքս էմիգրանտությունիցս էդ պահին ավելի ուժեղ գտնվեց, բայց կարծիքին միայն հակակարծիք կարամ հայտնեմ, որ ահագին մարդ էլ ինձ ասել ա, որ հատուկ դրական վերաբերմունք ունի երկար գրառումներիս նկատմամբ։ Իսկ ադեկվատ-ոչադեկվատը բավական սուբյեկտիվություն ա պարունակում։ Հիմա քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով Լիոնը ադեկվատ չի իր գրառումներով, բայց Լիոնի կարծիքով էլ կարող ա ես ադեկվատ չեմ, որտև ուզում եմ, որ անտեղի օգտագործվող գենդերային բառերը (կանացի, տղամարդկային և այլն, երբ դրանց բացթողելը իմաստը բացարձակ չի փոխում) լեզվից դուրս հանվեն...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վայ թե համեմատության առիթ տվող օրինակը դու բերեցիր։ Ես վայթե հազարից մեկ եմ բանավեճի մասնակցում։ Մեկ էլ ե՞րբ եմ էս համեմատությունը արել։
> 
> 
> Հ  Գ կնեղանամ ու վայթե էլ չխառնվեմ


Շին ջան, մի նեղացի, ախր գրառմանս մեջ բացահայտ հայերենով ասեցի, որ հենց այդ կարծիքը սկսում ա ուրիշներին սահմանափակել, դա արդեն խնդիր ա, որը կարա ու պիտի օրենքի ուժով պատժվի, իսկ դու գալիս ցեղասպանություն ես խառնում։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դու փաստորեն Ծլնգին հասկացել ես: Չգիտեմ, քեզ շնորհավորեմ, թե Ծլնգին:


շնորհավորելու փոխարեն արժի տխրես, որ դու Ծլնգին չես հասկանում  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, մի նեղացի, ախր գրառմանս մեջ բացահայտ հայերենով ասեցի, որ հենց այդ կարծիքը սկսում ա ուրիշներին սահմանափակել, դա արդեն խնդիր ա, որը կարա ու պիտի օրենքի ուժով պատժվի, իսկ դու գալիս ցեղասպանություն ես խառնում։


Դե երևի մինչև հասա վերջին սկիզբը մոռացա։ Լավ եթե չես սահմանափակում բայց ասում ես ես չեմ ուզում ազգումս սևեր լինեն հրեաներ լինեն և այլն նորմա՞լ ա։ Ուղղակի չուզել ու արտահայտվելը։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Քանի ուզենալուց խոսքա բացվել` իմանաք էսօր ինչ թեմա եմ գտել )))
> Մեջը դաժը Տրիբունի աղջիկ ժամանակվա նկարներից կա..





> Ծլնգ, դուք չունեք այս էջից օգտվելու արտոնություն: Դա կարող է լինել մի քանի պատճառով.
> 
>     Դուք չունեք այս էջից օգտվելու համար անհրաժեշտ լիազորությունները: Հնարավոր է, որ դուք ցանկանում եք խմբագրել ինչ-որ մեկի գրառումը, օգտագործել ադմինիստրատորի համար նախատեսված գործիքները կամ համակարգի կողմից այլ չարտոնված գործողություն եք կատարում:
>     Եթե դուք փորձում եք գրառում կատարել, ապա հնարավոր է, որ ադմինիստրատորը փակել է ձեր հաշիվը, կամ էլ այն սպասում է ակտիվացման:


 @Chuk, խոստացել էիր...

----------


## Chuk

> @Chuk, խոստացել էիր...


Կրկին փորձիր

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դե երևի մինչև հասա վերջին սկիզբը մոռացա։ Լավ եթե չես սահմանափակում բայց ասում ես ես չեմ ուզում ազգումս սևեր լինեն հրեաներ լինեն և այլն նորմա՞լ ա։ Ուղղակի չուզել ու արտահայտվելը։


էլի չսազող համեմատություն ա։ Լիոնը ասում ա մարդկանց գենդերային դերերի մասին, ոչ թե այդ մարդկանց հասարակության մաս չլինելու մասին, ինչքան էլ իր ասածը այդպես չհնչի։ Նորից իմ համեմատությունը նայի, երբ ես ասում եմ, որ չեմ ուզում Հայաստանում գեր մարդիկ լինեն, հո չեմ ասում գերերին վաղը մինչ այդ անմարդաբնակ կղզի աքսորել ա պետք։ Ուղղակի ես կուզեի բոլորը մարզվեն, ցմփոր չլինեն, Լիոնն էլ ուզում ա, որ իր ազգը իր նման լինեն՝ հայակզուն, ու տանը կրծքով երեխուն կերակրող կնոջը պաշտպան։ Սա ամեն մարդու ընտրությունն ա, իսկ ռասայական պատկանելությունը, սեռական օրիենտացիան և այլն ընտրովի չեն, էլի։

Ու էլի չի ասում, թե հասարակությունից դեկրետ գնացող տղամարդկանց վերացնել ա պետք, ուղղակի դա չի տեղավորվում իր համար ընդունելի գենդերային դերերի մեջ։ Էդքան մի բան, ու քանի ինձ չի խանգարում, ինչ ուզում ա թող անի իր անձնական կյանքում, ես էլ կգամ կողքից կասեմ, որ այդ մտածելակերպի տարծվածությունն էլ է բերում անհավասարության, ու որ հիմա գիտեմ իր պատկերացումների մասին, իր հետ ցանկացած գործ բռնելուց փորձելու եմ կրկնակի վերահսկեմ, որ իր ենթագիտակցական կողմնակալությունը չբերի խտրականությունների։ Վերջ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կրկին փորձիր


շնորհակալ եմ

----------


## Շինարար

> էլի չսազող համեմատություն ա։ Լիոնը ասում ա մարդկանց գենդերային դերերի մասին, ոչ թե այդ մարդկանց հասարակության մաս չլինելու մասին, ինչքան էլ իր ասածը այդպես չհնչի։ Նորից իմ համեմատությունը նայի, երբ ես ասում եմ, որ չեմ ուզում Հայաստանում գեր մարդիկ լինեն, հո չեմ ասում գերերին վաղը մինչ այդ անմարդաբնակ կղզի աքսորել ա պետք։ Ուղղակի ես կուզեի բոլորը մարզվեն, ցմփոր չլինեն, Լիոնն էլ ուզում ա, որ իր ազգը իր նման լինեն՝ հայակզուն, ու տանը կրծքով երեխուն կերակրող կնոջը պաշտպան։ Սա ամեն մարդու ընտրությունն ա, իսկ ռասայական պատկանելությունը, սեռական օրիենտացիան և այլն ընտրովի չեն, էլի։
> 
> Ու էլի չի ասում, թե հասարակությունից դեկրետ գնացող տղամարդկանց վերացնել ա պետք, ուղղակի դա չի տեղավորվում իր համար ընդունելի գենդերային դերերի մեջ։ Էդքան մի բան, ու քանի ինձ չի խանգարում, ինչ ուզում ա թող անի իր անձնական կյանքում, ես էլ կգամ կողքից կասեմ, որ այդ մտածելակերպի տարծվածությունն էլ է բերում անհավասարության, ու որ հիմա գիտեմ իր պատկերացումների մասին, իր հետ ցանկացած գործ բռնելուց փորձելու եմ կրկնակի վերահսկեմ, որ իր ենթագիտակցական կողմնակալությունը չբերի խտրականությունների։ Վերջ։


Տղամարդու կանացիությունը ընտրովի՞ ա։ Նույն նախ ահագին վիճելի ա ինչն ա կանացի ինչը չէ։ Բայց եթե խոսենք հասարակության մեջ ընդունված պատկերացումների շրջանակում, քո կարծիքով տղամարդիկ զուտ կամավոր սկզբունքներո՞վ են կանացի շարժուձև ու պահվածք ունենում թե՞ այլ իրենցից անկախ պատճառներով կան նույնը այսպես ասած տղամարդկային կանանց մասով կարանք ասենք։

----------


## Lion

Ժողովուրդ, պարապ ե՞ք: Թարգեք, այ ես ձեր ցավը տանեմ, մի բուռ ակումբցի ենք  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տնից-տեղից-գենդեռից հեռու, խաբար եք չէ՞, որ Երևանի ավագանի ենք ընտրելու:

----------

Gayl (16.07.2018), Վիշապ (16.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Զարուհին իրեն մի քիչ ադեկվատ պահեր, հատկապես Նիկոլի պահով, իդեալական քաղաքապետ կլիներ...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Տղամարդու կանացիությունը ընտրովի՞ ա։ Նույն նախ ահագին վիճելի ա ինչն ա կանացի ինչը չէ։ Բայց եթե խոսենք հասարակության մեջ ընդունված պատկերացումների շրջանակում, քո կարծիքով տղամարդիկ զուտ կամավոր սկզբունքներո՞վ են կանացի շարժուձև ու պահվածք ունենում թե՞ այլ իրենցից անկախ պատճառներով կան նույնը այսպես ասած տղամարդկային կանանց մասով կարանք ասենք։


Էդ արդեն չգիտեմ ինչ օպերայից ես մեջբերում անում։ Իմ ասածները մենակ Լիոնի տղամարդու նորածին երեխա պահելու վերաբերյալ ասածների մասին էին։ Ու ես մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ, որ կողմ եմ «կանացի» ու «տղամարդկային» բառերի խոսքի մեջից գրեթե բացարձակ վերանալուն, իսկ դու էլի սենց հարցեր ես տալիս։ Ու հա, էլի իր գործնա, եթե ինչ-որ բան համարում ա հասարակության հիվանդություն։ Ես էլ անհանդուրժողականությունն եմ համարում հասարակության հիվանդություն, բայց քանի ոչ ես եմ անհանդուրժողներին տփում, ոչ էլ Լիոնն ա «կանացի տղամարդկանց» տփում, երկուսս էլ սահմանադրական խոսքի ազատության սահմաններում ենք։ Ուրիշ խոսք, որ դա անդուր ա, ու մեր մուրազների հասարակության մեջ չկա խտրականական խոսք էլ, այլ ոչ միայն գործողություններ, բայց դե ինձ տենց հասարակություն հայտնի չի, որ հասել ա դրան։ Իսկ այդ ուղղությամբ շարժվելը բոլորիս ամակը պիտի լինի։ Ու իմ կարծիքով Լիոնին պետք ա ոչ թե «խոսքով տփել», այլ պատմելով, բացատրելով, օրինակներ բերելով ցույց տալ, որ ասենք տիեզերագնաց դառնալու մասին երազող փոքր աղջկա թևերը ոտի վրա կտրում ա տենց բաներ ասելով, քանի որ այդպիսի բաներ լսելը մարդու ուղեղի մեջ թարախի նման նստում ա, ու մեծանալով այդ աղջիկը հասկանալու ա, որ հասարակության սպասելիքները իր նկատմամբ սահմանափակվում են տունը նստել երեխուն կուրծք տալով, ինչը կարող է համատեղելի չլինել իր երազած մասնագիտական ուղու հետ (էլ չասած առողջության, ծնող դառնալ-չդառնալու ցանկությունների և այլն), բայց հասկացող ու երեխա պահել սիրող տղամարդու (կամ ոչ տղամարդու, նայած նախասիրությունների ու օրիենտացիայի) հետ զուգակցումը (եռակցումը, քառակցումը, և այլն) երկուսին էլ (երեքին էլ, չորսին էլ, և այլն...) կարող է բերել կատարյալ երջանկություն։ Իսկ երջանիկ, ապահով ու իրենց փոփագած զբաղմունքով ապրող մարդկանցից կազմված հասարակությունը զիլ բան ա, ու արժի դրան ձգտել։

----------


## Chuk

Կարպիսի հրաժարականի տեքստը.

«Ընկերներ, լավ լուր ունեմ:
Որոշեցի հրաժարական տալ և վաղը առավոտյան հրաժարականի դիմումը կլինի ՀՀ առաջին փոխվարչապետ Արարատ Միրզոյանի աշխատասեղանին: Շարունակելու եմ անվերապահորեն աջակցել Միրզոյանին և նրա թիմին:
Արտառոց ոչինչ տեղի չի ունեցել, պարզապես բանականությունը պարտվեց ռազմահայրենասիրական շիզոֆրենիային, կյանքը ցույց կտա, թե ովքեր են անարգում հերոսների հիշատակը:

Բարին ընդ ձեզ:»

Կարպիսին շատ հարգում եմ, բայց մամլո խոսնակն իրան հարմար գործ չէր։ Ափսոս, որ էս ռազմահայրենասիրական շիզոֆրենիան դուրս գալու պատճառը դառավ։

----------

Gayl (16.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2018), Արէա (16.07.2018), Ծլնգ (16.07.2018), Շինարար (16.07.2018), Տրիբուն (16.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Իսկականից համը հանեցին: Ինքը նախ վատ բան չէր ասել: Հավայի դրին անարգին տղուն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տնից-տեղից-գենդեռից հեռու, խաբար եք չէ՞, որ Երևանի ավագանի ենք ընտրելու:


Տեսնես քաղաքապետի պաշտոնը ու՞մ ա հետաքրքրելու՝ ինչ-որ 600K դրամ աշխատավարձ, կեղտոտ պատմություններով լցված արխիվներ, ԱԱԾ-ի համար էլ գոնե առաջին մի երկու տարին պռախադնոյ դվոռ: Ես զգում եմ, ապագա քաղաքապետը կամ անձնվեր պատրիոտ ա լինելու, կամ էլ...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ծլնգ, բազմազանությունը լավ բան ա, քանի դեռ 80%-10%-5%-3%-2% չի, չէ՞  :Jpit: : Թե չէ, իհարկե, տեսականորեն դու ճիշտ ես. միռ, դռուժբա, ֆեսծիվալ, նկարիչ Դոդոյին էլ՝ խելք: Բայց գործնականում Լիոնը, կներեք ֆրանսերենիս համար, բազմազանություն չի, այլ ճնշող մեծամասնություն: Սպասելի ա, մարդիկ 20 տարի վիզ են դրել, որ ռազմավայրենասիրությունն ու «սահմանը լարված ա, ձեններդ կտրեք»-ը դառնա դոմինանտ դիսկուրս. կին չկա, կա զինվորի մայր, տղամարդ չկա, կա թնդանոթի միս: Սպասելի ա, բայց հեչ լավ չի: Թե չէ՝ հեչ, բոլորն էլ կարծիք ունենալու իրավունք ունեն, քանի դեռ էդ կարծիքը չի սկսել մյուսներին խեղդել: Ստեղ վաղուց արդեն սկսել ա: Դու էդ 80%-ից քանիսի՞ն կարող ես պատմել բազմակարծության ու տիեզերագնաց դառնալ երազող աղջկա մասին, ու լսողներից քանի՞սը էդ պատմածիցդ մենակ «բազմակարծությունը լավ բան ա»-ն կհասկանան ու հետո կկարողանան քո բառերով շատ ավելի լավ հիմնավորել իրենց անփոփոխ կարծիքը:

----------

Freeman (17.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2018), Շինարար (16.07.2018), Վիշապ (16.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կարպիսի հրաժարականի տեքստը.
> 
> «Ընկերներ, լավ լուր ունեմ:
> Որոշեցի հրաժարական տալ և վաղը առավոտյան հրաժարականի դիմումը կլինի ՀՀ առաջին փոխվարչապետ Արարատ Միրզոյանի աշխատասեղանին: Շարունակելու եմ անվերապահորեն աջակցել Միրզոյանին և նրա թիմին:
> Արտառոց ոչինչ տեղի չի ունեցել, պարզապես բանականությունը պարտվեց ռազմահայրենասիրական շիզոֆրենիային, կյանքը ցույց կտա, թե ովքեր են անարգում հերոսների հիշատակը:
> 
> Բարին ընդ ձեզ:»
> 
> Կարպիսին շատ հարգում եմ, բայց մամլո խոսնակն իրան հարմար գործ չէր։ Ափսոս, որ էս ռազմահայրենասիրական շիզոֆրենիան դուրս գալու պատճառը դառավ։


Բայց իսկականից Հայաստանում բան ա փոխվել: Պաշտոնյաներն արդեն ոչ-կոռեկտ արտահայտությունների համար հրաժարական են տալիս, վատ չի :Ճ

----------

Գաղթական (17.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Նիկոլի վերջին լայվը սաղ դրեց իր տեղը: Հուսամ պարոն Միրզոյանը կընդունի Կարպիսի հրաժարականը և հուսամ, որ սա դաս կլինի բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր պաշտոն զբաղեցնելով չեն հասկանում ու ընկալում իրենց պաշտոնի դերն ու նշանակությունը:

Ի դեպ, էդ ռազմահայրենասիրական շիզոֆրենիա արտահայտության համար էս տղին պտի վերջում մի հատ ճանճի փեդով տուտուզիկին դաղեին...

Ամեն դեպքում, լավ եղավ, տեղին եղավ, հուսամ կհաստատվի հրաժարականը  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Նիկոլի վերջին լայվը սաղ դրեց իր տեղը: Հուսամ պարոն Միրզոյանը կընդունի Կարպիսի հրաժարականը և հուսամ, որ սա դաս կլինի բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր պաշտոն զբաղեցնելով չեն հասկանում ու ընկալում իրենց պաշտոնի դերն ու նշանակությունը:
> 
> Ի դեպ, էդ ռազմահայրենասիրական շիզոֆրենիա արտահայտության համար էս տղին պտի վերջում մի հատ ճանճի փեդով տուտուզիկին դաղեին...
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, լավ եղավ, տեղին եղավ, հուսամ կհաստատվի հրաժարականը


Ի դեպ ես էդ խոսքն էստեղ կրկնեցի, ու անհամբեր կսպասեմ տուտուզիկիս ճանճի փեդով դաղել ուզողներին ))

----------

Շինարար (16.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, դու զա պռինցիպ կրկնեցիր ու քեզ դաղելու ցանկություն չկա - իսկ այ ինքն իրոք դաղման արժե՝ մանավանդ *դեռևս* որպես պաշտոնյա նման բան ասելու համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց իսկականից Հայաստանում բան ա փոխվել: Պաշտոնյաներն արդեն ոչ-կոռեկտ արտահայտությունների համար հրաժարական են տալիս, վատ չի :Ճ


Վիշ, իրականում չնայած էս թեմայում խոսել եմ, մի երկու տեղ էլ եմ խոսել, բայց հնարավորինս փորձել եմ շրջանցել թեման:
Հիմա երկու բառ ասեմ: Եթե նույնիսկ, կրկնում եմ, ՆՈՒՅՆԻՍԿ, դա ոչ կոռեկտ արտահայտություն է, ապա ինքը դրա համար չպիտի հրաժարական տար ու դրա համար չպիտի իր հրաժարականի պահանջը լիներ:

Ժողովրդավարությունը լրիվ թարս աճած խիյարի նման ենք պատկերացնում: Խոսքի ազատությունը գցել ենք հարյուրերորդ պլան: Կարպիսի հրաժարականը կարելի է պահանջել միայն իր պաշտոնական գործունեության ժամանակ կատարած սխալների համար:

Հաղորդումը լրիվ այլ ֆորմատով էր: Հենց սկզբից Թաթուլը հստակեցրեց, որ Կարպիսին կանչել է ոչ թե իբրև առաջին փոխվարչապետի մամլո խոսնակ, այլ իբրև պատմաբան: Ու հաղորդումը բացարձակ կապ չուներ Կարպիսի պաշտոնական գործունեության հետ, իր աշխատանքի հետ: Գործից դուրս, որոշակի թեմայով զրույց էր: Որտեղ Կարպիսը պիտի կարողանար արտահայտեր իր մտածածը:

Ափսոս, որ Նիկոլն ինքը չհասկացավ, որ կատարվածը ոչ թե Կարպիսի դեմ ա, այլ հենց իրա դեմ ա: Ու սա մենակ առաջին օրինակն ա: Սա դեռ շատ ա խորանալու ու շարունակվելու ա, ցավոք:

----------

Freeman (17.07.2018), Gayl (16.07.2018), Գաղթական (17.07.2018), Ծլնգ (16.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, բազմազանությունը լավ բան ա, քանի դեռ 80%-10%-5%-3%-2% չի, չէ՞ : Թե չէ, իհարկե, տեսականորեն դու ճիշտ ես. միռ, դռուժբա, ֆեսծիվալ, նկարիչ Դոդոյին էլ՝ խելք: Բայց գործնականում Լիոնը, կներեք ֆրանսերենիս համար, բազմազանություն չի, այլ ճնշող մեծամասնություն: Սպասելի ա, մարդիկ 20 տարի վիզ են դրել, որ ռազմավայրենասիրությունն ու «սահմանը լարված ա, ձեններդ կտրեք»-ը դառնա դոմինանտ դիսկուրս. կին չկա, կա զինվորի մայր, տղամարդ չկա, կա թնդանոթի միս: Սպասելի ա, բայց հեչ լավ չի: Թե չէ՝ հեչ, բոլորն էլ կարծիք ունենալու իրավունք ունեն, քանի դեռ էդ կարծիքը չի սկսել մյուսներին խեղդել: Ստեղ վաղուց արդեն սկսել ա: Դու էդ 80%-ից քանիսի՞ն կարող ես պատմել բազմակարծության ու տիեզերագնաց դառնալ երազող աղջկա մասին, ու լսողներից քանի՞սը էդ պատմածիցդ մենակ «բազմակարծությունը լավ բան ա»-ն կհասկանան ու հետո կկարողանան քո բառերով շատ ավելի լավ հիմնավորել իրենց անփոփոխ կարծիքը:


Հայկօ ջան, բազմազանությունը բազմազանություն ա, ոչ թե տոկասային դրույք  :Jpit:  Իսկ այստեղ կարծես խոսքը Լիոնի ասածների մասին էր, ոչ թե ռազմավայրենասիրական մեծամասնության։ Ու ես հավատում եմ, որ տիեզերագնացության մուրազով աղջիկը Լիոնի մտահորիզոնները ավելի շատ կլայնացնի քան Մալյանների հետ իրեն խառնելը։ Բայց էլի, մոտեցումների տարբերություն ա... իսկ մեծամասնության բազմակարծության մասին... ոչինչ, դիմադրողները թող դիմադրեն, բայց իրենց կարծիքները չիստը կենսաբանական էվոլյուցիայի հաշվին դուրս կմղվեն։ Մի կողմից իրենց կարծիքները թարախի նման կարող է և կուտակվեն, բայց հակառակ կարծիքների սպիրտով մաքրիչներն էլ են գնալով թափ հավաքում։ Ու երբ այդ ճնշող մեծամասնությունը հնարավորություն չունենա իր գենատիպը հաջորդ սերունդներին փոխանցելու, որտև իրանց վրա նոյող կանանց թիվը գնալով կպակասի, այ էդ ժամանակ կարող ա կարմիր գրքի մեջ էլ գրանցենք, ու մի երկու թանգարանում պահենք։ Ու սրան նպաստողը հակակարծիքներն են, ոչ թե խտրականական խոսքին խտրականական խոսքով պատասխանելը։ Կարճ ասած, թավշյա հեղափոխությունից բան ունենք սովորելու, ձեռքերներս պիտի վեր պարզենք, ոչ թե անհանդուրժողներին անհանդուրժողականությամբ պատասխանենք։

Բայց ամեն դեպքում ճնշող մեծամասնությանը ցեխի հետ խառնելով բանավեճեր չես հաղթի, ու միգուցե հետները հավասար դաշտում զրույց բռնելն էլ շատ մեծ արդյունքներ չբերի, բայց դե ես քաղաքավարի դիսկուրսի կողմնակից եմ։  :Jpit:

----------


## Lion

Համաձայն չեմ: Չի կարող անձը լինել պաշտոնյա 09:00-ից 18:00-ն, 13:00-14:00-ն հանած, իսկ մնացած ժամանակ ապրել ինքն իր համար - սա անընդունելի է, սկզբունքորեն, ու նաև ուտոպիա է, չկա նման բան՝ մարդը մեկ միակ մի տեսակի է, անկախ աշխատանքի ժամերից:

Հիմա էս տղեն, պարզվումա, սենց մտքերի տեր էր, և իմ, ինչպես նաև շատերի կարծիքով, նման մտքերի տերը նման պաշտոն զբաղեցնելու իրավունք չունի: Վերջը Սերժին հա երեսով էին տալիս, չէ՞, որ կազինոներում խաղում էր, էս պռինցիպով որ նայենք, ինքը կարա նույն մեր հարգելի Արտակին ասի - ախպերս, ես որպես անհատ եմ խաղում, ոչ որպես նախագահ:

Չանցավ, Արտակ ախպեր, ստեղ էլ չհամաձայնեցի հետդ...

----------


## Chuk

> Համաձայն չեմ: Չի կարող անձը լինել պաշտոնյա 09:00-ից 18:00-ն, 13:00-14:00-ն հանած, իսկ մնացած ժամանակ ապրել ինքն իր համար - սա անընդունելի է, սկզբունքորեն, ու նաև ուտոպիա է, չկա նման բան՝ մարդը մեկ միակ մի տեսակի է, անկախ աշխատանքի ժամերից:
> 
> Հիմա էս տղեն, պարզվումա, սենց մտքերի տեր էր, և իմ, ինչպես նաև շատերի կարծիքով, նման մտքերի տերը նման պաշտոն զբաղեցնելու իրավունք չունի: Վերջը Սերժին հա երեսով էին տալիս, չէ՞, որ կազինոներում խաղում էր, էս պռինցիպով որ նայենք, ինքը կարա նույն մեր հարգելի Արտակին ասի - ախպերս, ես որպես անհատ եմ խաղում, ոչ որպես նախագահ:
> 
> Չանցավ, Արտակ ախպեր, ստեղ էլ չհամաձայնեցի հետդ...


Ուրախ եմ, որ չհամաձայնեցիր:

----------

Lion (16.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Համաձայն չեմ: Չի կարող անձը լինել պաշտոնյա 09:00-ից 18:00-ն, 13:00-14:00-ն հանած, իսկ մնացած ժամանակ ապրել ինքն իր համար - սա անընդունելի է, սկզբունքորեն, ու նաև ուտոպիա է, չկա նման բան՝ մարդը մեկ միակ մի տեսակի է, անկախ աշխատանքի ժամերից:
> 
> Հիմա էս տղեն, պարզվումա, սենց մտքերի տեր էր, և իմ, ինչպես նաև շատերի կարծիքով, նման մտքերի տերը նման պաշտոն զբաղեցնելու իրավունք չունի: Վերջը Սերժին հա երեսով էին տալիս, չէ՞, որ կազինոներում խաղում էր, էս պռինցիպով որ նայենք, ինքը կարա նույն մեր հարգելի Արտակին ասի - ախպերս, ես որպես անհատ եմ խաղում, ոչ որպես նախագահ:
> 
> Չանցավ, Արտակ ախպեր, ստեղ էլ չհամաձայնեցի հետդ...


Արտակի հետ համաձայն եմ: Հիմա կասես էդ տղեն ինչնա սխալ ասել?

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ Սերժը, եթե սեփական աշխատավարձի փոքր գումարով իր ազատ ժամանակը գնում ու կազինոյում խաղում է, էդ լրիվ իրա իրավունքն ա:

Եթե գնում ա մեծ գումարներով ա խաղում, որոնց ծագումն առնվազն անհասկանալի ա, էդ դեպքում խնդիրները նոր առաջանում են:

----------

Ծլնգ (16.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վիշ, իրականում չնայած էս թեմայում խոսել եմ, մի երկու տեղ էլ եմ խոսել, բայց հնարավորինս փորձել եմ շրջանցել թեման:
> Հիմա երկու բառ ասեմ: Եթե նույնիսկ, կրկնում եմ, ՆՈՒՅՆԻՍԿ, դա ոչ կոռեկտ արտահայտություն է, ապա ինքը դրա համար չպիտի հրաժարական տար ու դրա համար չպիտի իր հրաժարականի պահանջը լիներ:
> 
> Ժողովրդավարությունը լրիվ թարս աճած խիյարի նման ենք պատկերացնում: Խոսքի ազատությունը գցել ենք հարյուրերորդ պլան: Կարպիսի հրաժարականը կարելի է պահանջել միայն իր պաշտոնական գործունեության ժամանակ կատարած սխալների համար:
> 
> Հաղորդումը լրիվ այլ ֆորմատով էր: Հենց սկզբից Թաթուլը հստակեցրեց, որ Կարպիսին կանչել է ոչ թե իբրև առաջին փոխվարչապետի մամլո խոսնակ, այլ իբրև պատմաբան: Ու հաղորդումը բացարձակ կապ չուներ Կարպիսի պաշտոնական գործունեության հետ, իր աշխատանքի հետ: Գործից դուրս, որոշակի թեմայով զրույց էր: Որտեղ Կարպիսը պիտի կարողանար արտահայտեր իր մտածածը:
> 
> Ափսոս, որ Նիկոլն ինքը չհասկացավ, որ կատարվածը ոչ թե Կարպիսի դեմ ա, այլ հենց իրա դեմ ա: Ու սա մենակ առաջին օրինակն ա: Սա դեռ շատ ա խորանալու ու շարունակվելու ա, ցավոք:


Ասածիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ինքն էլ ա մարդ, իրեն էլ է անդուր, որ ամեն մի անկեղծ կարծիքի համար պիտի զգուշանա, որ սոցցանցերում վրա չտան։ Նիկոլն էլ ա մարդ, չի ուզում անտեղի սռաչերի պատճառով իր կառավարության մասին անկապ տեղ կարծիքներ ձևավորվեն, թեկուզ սխալական։ Էս էն պահը չէր, որի շուրջ պիտի խոսքի ազատություն ձևավորվեր, ըստ իս։ Կհասնենք, դրան էլ կհասնենք, բայց այս դեպքում հույզերի մարման համար միգուցե և արժեր հրաժարականը։

----------


## Lion

Իր իրավունքնա, բան չասի, բայց նաև *իմ իրավունքնա,* իմ, որի հարկերով նա աշխատավարձ է ստանում և որի կենսական շահերն է նույն այդ նախագահը ներկայացնում, որ ես իրեն գնահատական տամ: Հիմի էս Կարպիսի պահով - իմ իրավունքնա իրեն գնահատական տալ ու ես և իմ նմանները տվեցինք այդ գնահատականը, ինքն էլ, ոնց Արտակը սիրումա ասել, Աշոտյան եղավ...

Էս դաս կլինի նաև մյուսների համար...

----------


## Chuk

> Ասածիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ինքն էլ ա մարդ, իրեն էլ է անդուր, որ ամեն մի անկեղծ կարծիքի համար պիտի զգուշանա, որ սոցցանցերում վրա չտան։ Նիկոլն էլ ա մարդ, չի ուզում անտեղի սռաչերի պատճառով իր կառավարության մասին անկապ տեղ կարծիքներ ձևավորվեն, թեկուզ սխալական։ Էս էն պահը չէր, որի շուրջ պիտի խոսքի ազատություն ձևավորվեր, ըստ իս։ Կհասնենք, դրան էլ կհասնենք, բայց այս դեպքում հույզերի մարման համար միգուցե և արժեր հրաժարականը։


Դե հա, ցավոք էս պահին ամեն ինչ օրինաչափ ա: Ուղղակի տխրեցնող ա շատ:

----------


## Lion

Իսկ ինձ ուրախացնում է - շատերը սրանից հետո կհասկանան, թե ինչ է պետական ծառայությունն ու պաշտոնը և, երևի, ավելի լավ կտարբերակեն դրանց լրջությունը ֆեյսբուքյան ստատուս գրելուց կամ փաբերում յանըմ համարձակ, օրգինալ ու անտեղի մտքեր արտահայտելուց:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Համաձայն չեմ: Չի կարող անձը լինել պաշտոնյա 09:00-ից 18:00-ն, 13:00-14:00-ն հանած, իսկ մնացած ժամանակ ապրել ինքն իր համար - սա անընդունելի է, սկզբունքորեն, ու նաև ուտոպիա է, չկա նման բան՝ մարդը մեկ միակ մի տեսակի է, անկախ աշխատանքի ժամերից:
> 
> Հիմա էս տղեն, պարզվումա, սենց մտքերի տեր էր, և իմ, ինչպես նաև շատերի կարծիքով, նման մտքերի տերը նման պաշտոն զբաղեցնելու իրավունք չունի: Վերջը Սերժին հա երեսով էին տալիս, չէ՞, որ կազինոներում խաղում էր, էս պռինցիպով որ նայենք, ինքը կարա նույն մեր հարգելի Արտակին ասի - ախպերս, ես որպես անհատ եմ խաղում, ոչ որպես նախագահ:
> 
> Չանցավ, Արտակ ախպեր, ստեղ էլ չհամաձայնեցի հետդ...


հիմա փաստորեն դու մենակ մի տեսակի ես, ու քո ներքին կողմնակալությունը նաև արտահայտվում ա արտաքին շփումներիդ ու հարաբերություններիդ վրա, այսինքն «կանացի տղամարդուն» պրախոդ չես տա... պարզ ա, փաստորեն սխալվեցի այս դեպքում...

----------


## Lion

> հիմա փաստորեն դու մենակ մի տեսակի ես, ու քո ներքին կողմնակալությունը նաև արտահայտվում ա արտաքին շփումներիդ ու հարաբերություններիդ վրա, այսինքն «կանացի տղամարդուն» պրախոդ չես տա... պարզ ա, փաստորեն սխալվեցի այս դեպքում...


Եղբայր... ի՞նչ ես ուզում: Թե մի բան պարզ չի իմ վարքագծում, ուղղակի ասա՝ պարզաբանեմ: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում. "դու մենակ մի տեսակի ես" - բա քանի տեսակի պետք է լինեի?

----------


## Chuk

Լիոն ջան, ես քեզ ասել եմ, բայց չեմ զլանա մի հատ էլ հրապարակային կրկնել, որ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով Արծրունի մասին դրական կարծիք ունեմ ու ինձ լրիվ օք ա, որ ինքը պաշտոնավարի:

Բայց եթե ես չալարեմ ու դնեմ իրա հարցազրույցներից, ասուլիսներից ու ֆեյսբուքյան գրառումներից հանեմ բազմազան մեղմ ասած անլուրջ, տեղ-տեղ վիրավորական, պաշտոնյային ոչ հարիր մտքերը, քո համոզմունքներին չդավաճանելու համար բարեկամիդ խորհուրդ կտա՞ս հրաժարականի դիմում գրել: Ի վերջո իրավիճակ է փոխվել, նախադեպն էլ ունենք:

----------

Gayl (16.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Դավայ, մի երկու գոնե մոտավոր կարպիսոտ մտքեր գտի Արծրունի խոսքերում, նայենք...

----------


## Chuk

> Շարունակության մեջ՝ փորձառու Թաթուլն ուղղում է վատ ֆոնը, թե, ամեն դեպքում հասկացել են, գիտակցված են կանգնել, բայց ո՞ւրա մեր ջահել Կարպիսին էդ փորձառության կեսի կեսը, ինքն էլի իրենն էլ պնդում ու ձգտում է մեր աչքերից արցունքի հասնել՝ մանկահասակ տղա...: Տո այ Կարպիս ջան, էդ "մանկահասակ տղա" կոչվածն էս պահին մեր բանակի գլխավոր բջիջնա, որն ամեն րոպե ու պահի մահվանա նայում, ի՞նչ մի լաց ես բարձրացրել ու, գլխավորը, ինչի՞ համար:


Կգտնեմ, @Lion ջան, էսօր չէ, բայց կգտնեմ, որտև մի անգամ չի, որ բլթցրել ա Արծրունը:

Բայց հիմա, քանի որ Թաթուլին փորձառու էիր անվանել էստեղ, ու ես տենց եմ հասկանում, որ իրան հարգում ես, էս էլ իրա խոսքը.




> Կարպիս Փաշոյան-ի հետ հանդիպել եմ երկու անգամ: Մոտ երկու տարի առաջ ես դասախոսություն էի կարդում Հայաստան-Թուրքիա 1918-1920 թթ. թեմայով Ծաղկաձորում քաղաքականությամբ հետաքրքրվող երիտասարդների համար: Կարպիսն էլ էր ներկա:
> 
> Երկրորդ անգամ մեր հանդիպումը ՍիվիլՆեթի տաղվարում էր՝ հուլիսի 4-ին:
> ՄԱՐԴԿԱՅՆՈՐԵՆ, ես ցավում եմ, որ իմ հարցազրույցը պատճառ կամ առիթ դարձավ, որ նա հրաժարական տա: 
> Ցավում եմ... 
> Կարպիսը այլ բան էր ուզում ասել մեր զրույցի ժամանակ, բայց լավ չձևակերպեց: Նա ուզում էր ասել, որ պետք չէ էժան հայրենասիրական նպատակներով շահարկել կյանքը հայրենիքին նվիրած 18-ամյա տղաների անունը: Ես այսպես հասկացա: 
> Ցավում եմ և մեղավոր զգում....

----------

Mr. Annoying (17.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Եղբայր... ի՞նչ ես ուզում: Թե մի բան պարզ չի իմ վարքագծում, ուղղակի ասա՝ պարզաբանեմ: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում. "դու մենակ մի տեսակի ես" - բա քանի տեսակի պետք է լինեի?


Ախպեր, կարող ա որևէ պաշտոնյա իր անձնական կարծիքն ունենալ, բայց դրանով չպայմանավորել իր քաղաքականությունը։ Խոսքի կարող ա թունդ կրոնավոր լինել, բայց չյոտկի հասկանալ սահմանադրությունն ու մարդու իրավունքների ամբողջ ուժը, ու իր կրոնական համոզմունքները թողնել իր կաբինետից դուրս։ Իսկ դու ստեղ ասում ես տենց բան չի կարա լինի, ուրեմն փաստորեն պիտի բոլոր հավատացյալներին մեր աշխարհիկ պետության պաշտոններից հեռու պահենք...

Ու եթե դու ինքդ համարում ես, որ մարդ չի կարող մի կարծիք ունենալ, բայց պետության շահերով ու օրենքի տարրով իր արարքները պայմանավորել, որոնք կարող են իր կարծիքին հակասեն էլ, ուրեմն նաև ասում ես, որ քանի որ քո պատկերացումներով գենդերային դերերը պիտի լինեն նենց ոնց որ ասիր, ուրեմն քո մարդկանց նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի մեջ էլ է դա արտահայտվելու, այսինքն լավ էլ անհանդուրժող ես ու խտրականական գործողությունների պատրաստ մարդ։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, իրականում չնայած էս թեմայում խոսել եմ, մի երկու տեղ էլ եմ խոսել, բայց հնարավորինս փորձել եմ շրջանցել թեման:
> Հիմա երկու բառ ասեմ: Եթե նույնիսկ, կրկնում եմ, ՆՈՒՅՆԻՍԿ, դա ոչ կոռեկտ արտահայտություն է, ապա ինքը դրա համար չպիտի հրաժարական տար ու դրա համար չպիտի իր հրաժարականի պահանջը լիներ:
> 
> Ժողովրդավարությունը լրիվ թարս աճած խիյարի նման ենք պատկերացնում: Խոսքի ազատությունը գցել ենք հարյուրերորդ պլան: Կարպիսի հրաժարականը կարելի է պահանջել միայն իր պաշտոնական գործունեության ժամանակ կատարած սխալների համար:
> 
> Հաղորդումը լրիվ այլ ֆորմատով էր: Հենց սկզբից Թաթուլը հստակեցրեց, որ Կարպիսին կանչել է ոչ թե իբրև առաջին փոխվարչապետի մամլո խոսնակ, այլ իբրև պատմաբան: Ու հաղորդումը բացարձակ կապ չուներ Կարպիսի պաշտոնական գործունեության հետ, իր աշխատանքի հետ: Գործից դուրս, որոշակի թեմայով զրույց էր: Որտեղ Կարպիսը պիտի կարողանար արտահայտեր իր մտածածը:
> 
> Ափսոս, որ Նիկոլն ինքը չհասկացավ, որ կատարվածը ոչ թե Կարպիսի դեմ ա, այլ հենց իրա դեմ ա: Ու սա մենակ առաջին օրինակն ա: Սա դեռ շատ ա խորանալու ու շարունակվելու ա, ցավոք:


Կներես, ես մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևի եմ պատկերացնում: Եթե մարդը հարցերին չի կարողանում ադեկվատ պատասխան տալ, ապա մի քիչ կասկածելի է դառնում որպես ասենք մամուլի խոսնակ, անկախ թե ինքը որպես պատմաբան, թե մալյառ ա պատասխանում հարցերին: Իսկ տվյալ պարագայում իր պատասխանը ադեկվատ ու տրամաբանական չէր, հարցն էլ զգայուն էր, ամբոխների ընդվզումն էլ կանխատեսելի ու ինձ թվում է՝ արդար :Ճ

----------

Lion (16.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Հա դե, պիտի տենց ասի...

Թաթուլի մասին յուրօրինակ կարծիք ունեմ - որպես ուսումնասիրող իրեն զգալի բարձր եմ գնահատում, բայց որոշ գաղափարական անկյուններում, զուտ սուբյեկտիվորեն՝ ոչ: 

Հիմա այս դեպքում իհարկե ճիշտ է վարվել: Իրոք, չէր կանգնի, չէ՞, ասի՝ լավ եղավ կամ վատ եղավ, որ իմ կազմակերպած հարցազրույցից հետո այսպես եղավ, մարդն ուղղակի մեղմորեն ուղղում է անկյունները և ինքնադիստանցավորվում իրավիճակից՝ հասուն, փորձառու մարդու վարքագիծ է...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կգտնեմ, @Lion ջան, էսօր չէ, բայց կգտնեմ, որտև մի անգամ չի, որ բլթցրել ա Արծրունը:
> 
> Բայց հիմա, քանի որ Թաթուլին փորձառու էիր անվանել էստեղ, ու ես տենց եմ հասկանում, որ իրան հարգում ես, էս էլ իրա խոսքը.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Թաթուլ Հակոբյան-ի խոսքերից
> ...


Լավ էլ ձևակերպել էր, հասկացող ա պետք...

----------

Chuk (16.07.2018), Freeman (17.07.2018), Gayl (16.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա դե, պիտի տենց ասի...
> 
> Թաթուլի մասին յուրօրինակ կարծիք ունեմ - որպես ուսումնասիրող իրեն զգալի բարձր եմ գնահատում, բայց որոշ գաղափարական անկյուններում, զուտ սուբյեկտիվորեն՝ ոչ: 
> 
> Հիմա այս դեպքում իհարկե ճիշտ է վարվել: Իրոք, չէր կանգնի, չէ՞, ասի՝ լավ եղավ կամ վատ եղավ, որ իմ կազմակերպած հարցազրույցից հետո այսպես եղավ, մարդն ուղղակի մեղմորեն ուղղում է անկյունները և ինքնադիստանցավորվում իրավիճակից՝ հասուն, փորձառու մարդու վարքագիծ է...


Եթե չես նկատել, ինքը նաև ասել ա, թե Կարպիսի խոսքն ինչպես ա հասկանում: Դա նա ա, որ դու ես թեմայուվ ժխտում էիր: 
Ինչ-որ ա: Քեզ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելու խնդիր ոչ էն ժամանակ ունեի, ոչ հիմա:
Միայն կարող եմ ցավ ապրել, որ դու տենց ես մտածում:

----------


## Lion

> Ախպեր, կարող ա որևէ պաշտոնյա իր անձնական կարծիքն ունենալ, բայց դրանով չպայմանավորել իր քաղաքականությունը։ Խոսքի կարող ա թունդ կրոնավոր լինել, բայց չյոտկի հասկանալ սահմանադրությունն ու մարդու իրավունքների ամբողջ ուժը, ու իր կրոնական համոզմունքները թողնել իր կաբինետից դուրս։ Իսկ դու ստեղ ասում ես տենց բան չի կարա լինի, ուրեմն փաստորեն պիտի բոլոր հավատացյալներին մեր աշխարհիկ պետության պաշտոններից հեռու պահենք...
> 
> Ու եթե դու ինքդ համարում ես, որ մարդ չի կարող մի կարծիք ունենալ, բայց պետության շահերով ու օրենքի տարրով իր արարքները պայմանավորել, որոնք կարող են իր կարծիքին հակասեն էլ, ուրեմն նաև ասում ես, որ քանի որ քո պատկերացումներով գենդերային դերերը պիտի լինեն նենց ոնց որ ասիր, ուրեմն քո մարդկանց նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի մեջ էլ է դա արտահայտվելու, այսինքն լավ էլ անհանդուրժող ես ու խտրականական գործողությունների պատրաստ մարդ։


Եղբայր, կներես, բայց իրոք երկար նախադասություններ ես գրում...

Փորձեմ պարզաբանել ասածս - եթե մարդը X գաղափարների կրող է, ես, որ իմ հարկերի հաշվին վարձել եմ այդ մարդու անել Y գործը, լրիվ իրավունք ունեմ իրենցի պահանջել լինել իմ ուզածը, ընդ որում՝ ոչ միայն ձևականորեն ու գործի ժամանակ, այլև՝ ընդհանրապես: Հիմա, կոնկրետ օրինակի վրա - ենթադրենք մեկը Եհովայի վկա է ու ձգտում է ՀՀ նախագահ դառնալ, ես ունե՞մ, չէ՞, բոլոր հիմքերը, ինչքան էլ նա երդվի, որ իր աշխատանքային պարտականությունների կատարման ժամանակ ինքը բացառապես կառաջնորդվի ՀՀ Սահմանադրության պահանջերով, իրեն չվստահել: Ունեմ, չէ՞:

Հիմի էս Կարպիսի պահը - մարդը կայնում, Նժդեհի ֆաշիստա ասում, գեյերին հաջողությունա մաղթում, Աբաջյանին էլ մանկամիտա որակում: Դու ասում ես՝ ախպեր, էս գործից դուրսա: Ես ասում եմ՝ ախպեր, նի... յա, ականջը կանչի Տրիբունի, գործից ներս ու դուրս չկա, *մարդը մի տեսակա* ու, ոնց ինքը գործից դուրսա, տենց էլ գործից ներսա:




> Եթե չես նկատել, ինքը նաև ասել ա, թե Կարպիսի խոսքն ինչպես ա հասկանում: Դա նա ա, որ դու ես թեմայուվ ժխտում էիր: 
> Ինչ-որ ա: Քեզ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելու խնդիր ոչ էն ժամանակ ունեի, ոչ հիմա:
> Միայն կարող եմ ցավ ապրել, որ դու տենց ես մտածում:


Մեր ուժը բազմազանության մեջ է, եղբայր, ոչինչ: Ես ևս հաճախ, այսինքն չէ՝ մեծ մասամբ չեմ կիսում քո գաղափարները, բայց ամեն ինչ կանեմ, որ դրանք լինեն - ես իրոք այսպես եմ մտածում, էս սիրուն խոսքեր չեն...

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ էլ ձևակերպել էր, հասկացող ա պետք...


Արա իմ արև ուզում եմ ջոկեմ ինչնա սխալ ասել? Լավ ենթադրենք երեխա բառը պետք չէր օգտագործել, բայց նաև իրավունք ունի օգտագործի: Չի հասկացել էդ պահին ինչա կատարվում...սրա վրով ա թեման?

----------


## Lion

> Կներես, ես մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևի եմ պատկերացնում: Եթե մարդը հարցերին չի կարողանում ադեկվատ պատասխան տալ, ապա մի քիչ կասկածելի է դառնում որպես ասենք մամուլի խոսնակ, անկախ թե ինքը որպես պատմաբան, թե մալյառ ա պատասխանում հարցերին: Իսկ տվյալ պարագայում իր պատասխանը ադեկվատ ու տրամաբանական չէր, հարցն էլ զգայուն էր, ամբոխների ընդվզումն էլ կանխատեսելի ու ինձ թվում է՝ արդար :Ճ


Ինքն ուղղակի իր տեղում չէր՝ վերջ: Մամուլի խոսնակը պետք է ամենից առաջ արտահայտի իր պետի կարծիքն ու դիրքորոշումը, ոչ՝ իր, իսկ եթե հազվադեպ դեպքերում էլ ստիպված լինի արտահայտվել իր անունից՝ ընդգծի դա: Ստեղ, նորից եմ ասում, փորձի պահա, մեկ էլ էն պահնա, որ մարդը չի ջոգում, թե ինքն ինչ պաշտոնա զբաղեցնում, տարրական չի ջոգում...

----------


## Chuk

> Արա իմ արև ուզում եմ ջոկեմ ինչնա սխալ ասել? Լավ ենթադրենք երեխա բառը պետք չէր օգտագործել, բայց նաև իրավունք ունի օգտագործի: Չի հասկացել էդ պահին ինչա կատարվում...սրա վրով ա թեման?


Երեք թեմա ա.
«Չի հասկացել ինչ ա կատարվում», սա ինտերպրետացվում ա որպես որ զինվորը չի հասկանում հանուն ինչի ա կռվում,
«Սահմանում ծառայողին չի կարելի երեխա ասել, հերոսին առավել ևս»
«Մանկահասակ դեմք ունեցող արտահայտությունն անել հերոսի նկատմամբ անթույլատրելի ա»

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Եղբայր, կներես, բայց իրոք երկար նախադասություններ ես գրում...
> 
> Փորձեմ պարզաբանել ասածս - եթե մարդը X գաղափարների կրող է, ես, որ իմ հարկերի հաշվին վարձել եմ այդ մարդու անել Y գործը, լրիվ իրավունք ունեմ իրենցի պահանջել լինել իմ ուզածը, ընդ որում՝ ոչ միայն ձևականորեն ու գործի ժամանակ, այլև՝ ընդհանրապես: Հիմա, կոնկրետ օրինակի վրա - ենթադրենք մեկը Եհովայի վկա է ու ձգտում է ՀՀ նախագահ դառնալ, ես ունե՞մ, չէ՞, բոլոր հիմքերը, ինչքան էլ նա երդվի, որ իր աշխատանքային պարտականությունների կատարման ժամանակ ինքը բացառապես կառաջնորդվի ՀՀ Սահմանադրության պահանջերով, իրեն չվստահել: Ունեմ, չէ՞:
> 
> Հիմի էս Կարպիսի պահը - մարդը կայնում, Նժդեհի ֆաշիստա ասում, գեյերին հաջողությունա մաղթում, Աբաջյանին էլ մանկամիտա որակում: Դու ասում ես՝ ախպեր, էս գործից դուրսա: Ես ասում եմ՝ ախպեր, նի... յա, ականջը կանչի Տրիբունի, գործից ներս ու դուրս չկա, *մարդը մի տեսակա* ու, ոնց ինքը գործից դուրսա, տենց էլ գործից ներսա:
> 
> 
> 
> Մեր ուժը բազմազանության մեջ է, եղբայր, ոչինչ: Ես ևս հաճախ, այսինքն չէ՝ մեծ մասամբ չեմ կիսում քո գաղափարները, բայց ամեն ինչ կանեմ, որ դրանք լինեն - ես իրոք այսպես եմ մտածում, էս սիրուն խոսքեր չեն...


Լիոն ջան, քանի պարզաբանում այնքան ավելի ես խրվում։ Բայց կարճ, ոչ, մարդը քո վրա աշխատում ա էս ինչ ժամից էն ինչ ժամը, դրանից հետո ինքը գեյ ա, թե դոշը ծեծող գորիլա արդեն քո գործը չի։ Ու չվստահելու իրավունք ունես, բայց գործի չընդունելու կամ գործից հանելու՝ ոչ։ Ու լավ կաներ Կարպիսը քո նման կարծողներին ասեր՝ նի..յա, մի հատ ասածներս հասկանալ սովորեք, հետո վայնասուններդ դրեք։ Բայց դե ինքն էլ ա մարդ...

----------


## Gayl

> Ինքն ուղղակի իր տեղում չէր՝ վերջ: Մամուլի խոսնակը պետք է ամենից առաջ արտահայտի իր պետի կարծիքն ու դիրքորոշումը, ոչ՝ իր, իսկ եթե հազվադեպ դեպքերում էլ ստիպված լինի արտահայտվել իր անունից՝ ընդգծի դա: Ստեղ, նորից եմ ասում, փորձի պահա, մեկ էլ էն պահնա, որ մարդը չի ջոգում, թե ինքն ինչ պաշտոնա զբաղեցնում, տարրական չի ջոգում...


Ամենասկզբից նշեց, որ որպես պատմաբանի հետ ա խոսում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լիոն, դու ռազմական փորձագետ ես, դու ի՞նչ գործ ունես էս գենդեռների հետ, այ տղա:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Արա իմ արև ուզում եմ ջոկեմ ինչնա սխալ ասել? Լավ ենթադրենք երեխա բառը պետք չէր օգտագործել, բայց նաև իրավունք ունի օգտագործի: Չի հասկացել էդ պահին ինչա կատարվում...սրա վրով ա թեման?


տո եսիմ ինչի վրա ա թեման, այլ Գայլ ջան... ես Լիոնի մտային կարողությունները չունեմ, որ մարդու ասածների մեջ նկարեմ բաներ, որ չի ասել

----------


## Lion

> Երեք թեմա ա.
> «Չի հասկացել ինչ ա կատարվում», սա ինտերպրետացվում ա որպես որ զինվորը չի հասկանում հանուն ինչի ա կռվում,
> «Սահմանում ծառայողին չի կարելի երեխա ասել, հերոսին առավել ևս»
> «Մանկահասակ դեմք ունեցող արտահայտությունն անել հերոսի նկատմամբ անթույլատրելի ա»


Էն վերջինը թեմա չի՝ մեկը ինձ համար...




> Լիոն ջան, քանի պարզաբանում այնքան ավելի ես խրվում։ Բայց կարճ, ոչ, մարդը քո վրա աշխատում ա էս ինչ ժամից էն ինչ ժամը, դրանից հետո ինքը գեյ ա, թե դոշը ծեծող գորիլա արդեն քո գործը չի։ Ու չվստահելու իրավունք ունես, բայց գործի չընդունելու կամ գործից հանելու՝ ոչ։ Ու լավ կաներ Կարպիսը քո նման կարծողներին ասեր՝ նի..յա, մի հատ ասածներս հասկանալ սովորեք, հետո վայնասուններդ դրեք։ Բայց դե ինքն էլ ա մարդ...


Ունեմ, ապեր, էն էլ ոնց ունեմ - այ քեզ բան, մարդը մի տեսակա, չի փոխվում: Այ ռոբոտիզմ՝ գործի վախտ սենցա, գործից դուրս՝ սենց: Տեսականորեն սիրունա, բայց պրակտիկորեն *չի լինում* նման բան: Ես եվրոպական լիբերալ լեգենդա...

Հա, ու, ապեր, իմ համար մի քիչ դժվարա, էլի, համարել, որ խրվում եմ - հավատա, երբ մարդ հստակ դիրքորոշում ունի և կարողանում է մտքերը հստակ ձևակերպել, խրվել չի լինում:




> Ամենասկզբից նշեց, որ որպես պատմաբանի հետ ա խոսում:


Էլի սխալա - հիմի ոնց որ Արծրունը կայնի ու ասի - ստոպ, ես ստեղ ռազմական տեսաբան եմ: Տեսկանորեն, հա, ճիշտ կլինի, բայց գործնականում՝ կտապալվի: Փորձի հարցա:

----------


## Gayl

> տո եսիմ ինչի վրա ա թեման, այլ Գայլ ջան... ես Լիոնի մտային կարողությունները չունեմ, որ մարդու ասածների մեջ նկարեմ բաներ, որ չի ասել


Հասկացել են, որ կամգնած են սահմանին ու զոհվել են հանուն երկրի, հասկացել եմ, որ չպիտի նահանջեն: Էդ տղեն հակառակը չի էլ ասում, ինչ են անտեղի ղալմաղալ սարքում?

----------

Chuk (17.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Լիոն, կարճ ու կոնկրետ.
Մարդ գալիս ա քո մոտ գործի ընդունվելու, ամեն ինչով գործը կատարելուն բավարարում ա, բայց հոժար կամքով պրիզնատ ա գալիս, որ գեյ ա։ Ընդունո՞ւմ ես գործի, թե չէ՞։

----------

Chuk (17.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Լիոն, կարճ ու կոնկրետ.
> Մարդ գալիս ա քո մոտ գործի ընդունվելու, ամեն ինչով գործը կատարելուն բավարարում ա, բայց հոժար կամքով պրիզնատ ա գալիս, որ գեյ ա։ Ընդունո՞ւմ ես գործի, թե չէ՞։


Դրսում նավ կա կանգնած?

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն, դու ռազմական փորձագետ ես, դու ի՞նչ գործ ունես էս գենդեռների հետ, այ տղա:


Էկա՞ր, իմ ախպեր - հա էլի, ասա գնամ քնեմ, վաղը օֆիսումս գործերը թափած են, մի քանի հատ էլ դատական նիստ ունեմ, նստել Կարպիսին եմ քննարկում: Ի դեպ, տղերք, մի բան էլ ասեմ, ոչ կոռեկտության մեջ չմեղադրեք - Կարպիսը իմ ընկերներից մեկի կուրսից է եղել ու ես, մեղմ ասած, գիտեմ, թե կուրսում ոնց վատ էին վերաբերվում իրեն իր որոշակի անձնային հատկությունների համար, բայց սրանից բացի ստեղ բան չեմ ասի:

Մի քիչ հեռանալով թեմայից սենց մի ընդհանուր դիտարկում՝ Կարպիսի պահով, բայց նաև վեր կանգնելով նրանից:

Ահա ուրեմն, կարծում եմ, որ սա մի փոքրիկ ահազանգ պիտի լինի Նիկոլի կառավարությանը, որը մի կողմից իրոք կադրային սովի վիճակում է գործում, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ամեն դեպքում պետք է գոնե մի քիչ հաշվարկի ոմանց պաշտոններ տալուց: Տեսեք, շատ քննադատվեց, թե Նիկոլը հին կադրերին է տեղ տալիս, ասենք՝ Օսիպյանին, բայց իմ խորին համոզմամբ նման կադրերը շախմատի ֆիգուրներ են, ոնց ղեկավարն ասի, այդ կերպ ու որակով նրանք կաշխատեն, որովհետև իրենց գործը լավ գիտեն: Այստեղ ղեկավարից է կախված՝ ուզե՞ց ղեկավարը հարկային աֆեռա անել, նույն այդ հարկային պրոֆին իրեն հիանալի կօգնի էդ հարցում, ուզե՞ց հարկային դաշտը դզել, էդ նույն հարկայինի պրոֆին էլի կօգնի: 

Սրան հակառակ՝ կարպիսի տիպի դրսից եկած կադրերը, ամենավ ցանկություններով հանակված լիելով հանդերձ, օբյեկտիվորեն զիջում են այն վերևի պրոֆիներին և, ուզենան էլ լավ աշխատեն, չեն կարողանա: Խոսքս չի վերաբերվում քաղաքական պաշտոններին, ստեղ խնդիրն այլ է, ստեղ ընդհանուր ուղղությունն է կարևոր: Օրինակ, սենց ասեմ, էլի, կարևոր չի, որ Նիկոլը կամ Միրզոյանը պրոֆի լինեն ասենք նույն հարկայինի ոլորտում, դաժե ՊԵԿ նախագահի մակարդակով էդ մի տեղ կարելի է տանել, եթե ինքը շատ խելացի ու ընկալող մարդ եղավ, բայց այ արդեն ՊԵԿ նախագահի տեղակալների պահով, որոնք հենց իրենք են իրենց ուսերի վրա տանում ողջ համակարգը, պրոֆի չլնելն ու դրսից կարդ լինելը կկործանի ոլորտը:

Հիմա մեր Կարպիսը դրսից եկել է, չի պատկերացրել որը ոնց, մի փոքրիկ ոլորտ մի թեթև վարի տվեց, ոչինչ, աշխարհ չքանդվեց, բայց սա թող օրինակ ծառայի, այս մինիկատաստռոֆան թող հասկացնի նշանակողներին, որ ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ պարզ չի...

----------


## Chuk

Լիոն, դու մի շեղվի, ասա էն տղեն վերջը գործի ընդունվու՞մ ա, թե՞ գործազուրկ ա մնում :ճ

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն, կարճ ու կոնկրետ.
> Մարդ գալիս ա քո մոտ գործի ընդունվելու, ամեն ինչով գործը կատարելուն բավարարում ա, բայց հոժար կամքով պրիզնատ ա գալիս, որ գեյ ա։ Ընդունո՞ւմ ես գործի, թե չէ՞։


Խա, գիտեի, որ էդ հարցին ես հասնելու  :Smile: 

Իմանալով հետևանքները, որ կքարկոծեք, կասեմ՝ իհարկե *ոչ* ու մեկը հենց նրա համար, որ, զուտ պրակտիկորեն, իմ մինի կոլեկտիվում գեյի հայտնվելը կարա աշխատանքս լրջորեն խաթարի՝ կոնֆլիկտներ առաջացնի, կազմակերպչական խնդիրների հիմք դառնա և այլն: Բայց նաև ասեմ, որ այնքան խելք կունենամ, որ չեմ դնի ու գործի չեմ ընդունի հենց մենակ էդ պահով, որ ինքը գեյա - հանգիստ եղիր, հազար ատմազկա կգտնեմ, որ իրեն չընդունեմ  :Smile:  

Արտ, կարող տղա չի, աղջիկա: Այ քեզ սեքսիզմ, ընչի գեյերը մենակ տղա ե՞ն լինում: Լսի, դու իսկականից Եվրոպայից հեռու մարդ ես, իսկական ուռա-հայրենասեր, էհհ, ապեր...

----------


## Gayl

> Լիոն, դու մի շեղվի, ասա էն տղեն վերջը գործի ընդունվու՞մ ա, թե՞ գործազուրկ ա մնում :ճ


Լռությունը համաձայնության նշան ա: Կնդունի, բայց չի ուզում պրիզնատ գա:ճճճ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հասկացել են, որ կամգնած են սահմանին ու զոհվել են հանուն երկրի, հասկացել եմ, որ չպիտի նահանջեն: Էդ տղեն հակառակը չի էլ ասում, ինչ են անտեղի ղալմաղալ սարքում?


Կարամ ենթադրեմ, որ ամենամեծ վարկաբեկումը տեսել են նրանում, որ ասել ա «չեն էլ հասկացել ինչ ա կատարվում», սրանք էլ ասում են, որ այդ տղաները իմացյալ մահի են գնացել, ինչը իրենց պիտի անմահացներ, ինչո՞ւ ա հիմա Կարպիսը իրենց ձեռից այդ անմահությունը-հերոսացումը խլում։

Արա բայց պատերազմական խառնաշփոթ ա եղել, հա, չեն հասկացել որ քաքլան բանակի ձեռը մնացել են անճար, բայց հո չի ասել դոդ-դոդ նստած հանկարծակի առանց իմանալու մեռել են։ Ախպեր, ուզում ենք կառուցել նենց բանակ, որ ոչ մի զոհ չտանք, էդ տղեքի կորուստը սաղիս մեղքն ա, որ տենց բանակ չենք ունեցել։ Պետք ա հերոսացնել իրենց մինչև վերջ կռվելը, ոչ թե մահը։ Մահի մեջ հերոսացում չկա, որ մահանում ես, պրծնում ես, հերոսացումը մինչև վերջին շունչ կռվելուդ մեջ ա, ու տղերքը դա արել են, ոչ մեկ դա չի ժխտում։

Քյասա Չուկը չյոտկի էլ որակել էր՝ անտեղի սռաչ։

----------

Chuk (17.07.2018), Gayl (17.07.2018), Mr. Annoying (17.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2018), Շինարար (17.07.2018), Տրիբուն (17.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Գրեցիր ու ուշացար, Գել ախպեր՝  գրածիդ վերևը նայիր - ես այնքան ազնվություն ունեմ և այնքան համարձակություն, որ մեր հարազատ ու բավականին լիբերալ Ակումբում վստահորեն սենց հայտարարություններ եմ անում:

Հա, ու նաև, հերիքա մարդկանց գեյ-տեռոռի ենթարկեք, Արևմուտքում էդ մի իսկական թեմայա, մարդիկ արդեն վախենում են արտահայտվեն...

----------


## Chuk

> Խա, գիտեի, որ էդ հարցին ես հասնելու 
> 
> Իմանալով հետևանքները, որ կքարկոծեք, կասեմ՝ իհարկե *ոչ* ու մեկը հենց նրա համար, որ, զուտ պրակտիկորեն, իմ մինի կոլեկտիվում գեյի հայտնվելը կարա աշխատանքս լրջորեն խաթարի՝ կոնֆլիկտներ առաջացնի, կազմակերպչական խնդիրների հիմք դառնա և այլն: Բայց նաև ասեմ, որ այնքան խելք կունենամ, որ չեմ դնի ու գործի չեմ ընդունի հենց մենակ էդ պահով, որ ինքը գեյա - հանգիստ եղիր, հազար ատմազկա կգտնեմ, որ իրեն չընդունեմ  
> 
> Արտ, կարող տղա չի, աղջիկա: Այ քեզ սեքսիզմ, ընչի գեյերը մենակ տղա ե՞ն լինում: Լսի, դու իսկականից Եվրոպայից հեռու մարդ ես, իսկական ուռա-հայրենասեր, էհհ, ապեր...


Լիոն ջան, արի ես մի ուրիշ հարց տամ: Իրավաբան ես, որքան գիտեմ փաստաբանական գրասենյակ ունես:

Քո մոտ գալիս ա տղա, որոշակի խնդիրներով, ու խնդրում օգնել, նաև վճարում ա դրա համար: Սկսում ես զբաղվել իրա խնդրով, իսկ որոշ ժամանակ անց իմանում ես որ գեյ ա (ինքը նախօրոք դա քեզ ասելու ոչ մի պարտականություն չուներ): Քո քայլերը:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Խա, գիտեի, որ էդ հարցին ես հասնելու 
> 
> Իմանալով հետևանքները, որ կքարկոծեք, կասեմ՝ իհարկե *ոչ* ու մեկը հենց նրա համար, որ, զուտ պրակտիկորեն, իմ մինի կոլեկտիվում գեյի հայտնվելը կարա աշխատանքս լրջորեն խաթարի՝ կոնֆլիկտներ առաջացնի, կազմակերպչական խնդիրների հիմք դառնա և այլն: Բայց նաև ասեմ, որ այնքան խելք կունենամ, որ չեմ դնի ու գործի չեմ ընդունի հենց մենակ էդ պահով, որ ինքը գեյա - հանգիստ եղիր, հազար ատմազկա կգտնեմ, որ իրեն չընդունեմ  
> 
> Արտ, կարող տղա չի, աղջիկա: Այ քեզ սեքսիզմ, ընչի գեյերը մենակ տղա ե՞ն լինում: Լսի, դու իսկականից Եվրոպայից հեռու մարդ ես, իսկական ուռա-հայրենասեր, էհհ, ապեր...


քյասա կռուտիտներով ես ձևակերպելու, որ գլխիդ գործ չբացվի, բայց յառի հոմոֆոբ ես... պարզ ա, ափսոս էր «բազմակարծության արդարացման» վրա վատնած ժամանակս

----------


## Gayl

> Գրեցիր ու ուշացար, Գել ախպեր՝  գրածիդ վերևը նայիր - ես այնքան ազնվություն ունեմ և այնքան համարձակություն, որ մեր հարազատ ու բավականին լիբերալ Ակումբում վստահորեն սենց հայտարարություններ եմ անում:
> 
> Հա, ու նաև, հերիքա մարդկանց գեյ-տեռոռի ենթարկեք, Արևմուտքում էդ մի իսկական թեմայա, մարդիկ արդեն վախենում են արտահայտվեն...


Արա լավ իմչ գեյ տեռոր?)) Իմքս դա նորմալ չեմ համարում ու ոչ էլ էսքան ժամանակ առընչություն եմ ունեցել, բայց կյանքում չեմ ասի վառել, սպանել, թաղել: Մարդ են ու իրավունք ունեն էնքան ինչքան, որ ես ու դու:

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, արի ես մի ուրիշ հարց տամ: Իրավաբան ես, որքան գիտեմ փաստաբանական գրասենյակ ունես:
> 
> Քո մոտ գալիս ա տղա, որոշակի խնդիրներով, ու խնդրում օգնել, նաև վճարում ա դրա համար: Սկսում ես զբաղվել իրա խնդրով, իսկ որոշ ժամանակ անց իմանում ես որ գեյ ա (ինքը նախօրոք դա քեզ ասելու ոչ մի պարտականություն չուներ): Քո քայլերը:


Միանշանակ՝ ազնվորեն կկատարեմ պարտականություններս մինչև վերջին խազ ու մաքուր կաշխատեմ ինձ տված իր ամենավերջին լուման - էդ իմ մոտ պրոֆեսինոլա սկզբունքային մոտեցումա:




> քյասա կռուտիտներով ես ձևակերպելու, որ գլխիդ գործ չբացվի, բայց յառի հոմոֆոբ ես... պարզ ա, ափսոս էր «բազմակարծության արդարացման» վրա վատնած ժամանակս


Բայց խի յառի ու խի հոմոֆոբ? Իրոք, էլի, յառի, ռուսական ярый պահը իմ մեջ որտե՞ղ տեսար, նրանում, որ մարդկային աղտողետությունը հանելու համար նախատեսված վայրը իր ուղղակի նշանակությամբ չօգտագործող անձը սովորաբար հիգիենիկ, սենց ասենք, մթնոլորտային խնդիրներ է ստեղծում իր միջավայրում ու նման մարդու հետ նստող իմ մյուս աշխատակիցները, ասենք, պիտի միշտ վատ հո՞տ շնչեն ու ես իմ մյուս և որպես կանոն մեծամասնություն կազմող աշխատակիցներին փրկում եմ դրանից, թե՞ նրանում, որ, ասենք, հնարավոր է նույն այդ գեյ կոչվածը սկսի ձեռք գցել օֆիսի այլ տղամարդկանց ու այդ անառողջ մթնոլորտի պատճառով իմ աշխատանքը խաթարվի: Ապեր, լավա, որ քո օֆիս գան, դու իրենց ընդունի...

Հա, ու մեկ էլ, տենց որ նայենք, դու էլ յառի հոմոֆիլ ես - հիմի արևմտյան հասարակություններում օխ ու ախ անելով քեզ պադդեռժկա կանեին, բայց մեր երկրում էս տողերը կարդացողները ուղղակի մի լավ կզվարճանան՝ բարեբախտաբար:




> Արա լավ իմչ գեյ տեռոր?)) Իմքս դա նորմալ չեմ համարում ու ոչ էլ էսքան ժամանակ առընչություն եմ ունեցել, բայց կյանքում չեմ ասի վառել, սպանել, թաղել: Մարդ են ու իրավունք ունեն էնքան ինչքան, որ ես ու դու:


Ոնց որ ես էլ չեմ ասել... հը՞: Բայց որ իրենց գեյ լինելը սկսում են աչքս մտցնել՝ նեռվայնանում եմ: Հիմի ասենք ես էլ բլանդինկա կանանց եմ սիրում, կդզի՞, որ էդ սաղի աչքը մտցնեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Միանշանակ՝ ազնվորեն կկատարեմ պարտականություններս մինչև վերջին խազ ու մաքուր կաշխատեմ ինձ տված իր ամենավերջին լուման - էդ իմ մոտ պրոֆեսինոլա սկզբունքային մոտեցումա:


Սիրտս տեղն ընկավ ))

Չնայած աշխատանքի ընդունելու հարցն էլ պետք ա քո մասնագիտությունից ելնելով պրոֆեսիոնալ-սկզբունքային մոտեցմամբ լիներ, բայց քավ լիցի, էսքանից էլ եմ գոհ ))

----------

Lion (17.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Չէ, ապեր, աշխատանքի ընդունելու պահն *իմ իրավունքնա* ու ստեղ արդեն մի ուրիշ պահա, նայի ինչ եմ ասում...

Ես, որպես իրավաբան ու նաև մի քիչ իրավունքի փիլիսոփայություն սիրող մարդ, բացարձակ կողմնակից եմ ազատությանը: Գեյ ես, եղիր, ապրիր քո համար ու ես երբեք չեմ ասել՝ գեյերին վառել, ծախել, թափել և այլն ու ստեղ մեր Գելը իհարկե սխալվավ:

*Բայց* - նույն ազատությունը սիրելով ես լրջորեն նեղվում եմ, երբ իմ ազատությունն են սահմանափակում: Ու նույն ձևով ես կնեղվեի, որ մեկն իմ օֆիս գար ու ինձ ստիպեր իրեն գործի ընդունել զուտ նրա համար, որ ինքը, ասենք, կարմիր մազերովա: Տարբերություն չկա: Ես իմ օֆիսում գործի եմ ընդունում զուտ նրան, ով ինձ դուր է գալիս, ընդ որում դուր գալու մեջ ես դնում եմ ոչ միայն պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը, այլև՝ շատ այլ հատկանիշներ: Եվ այսպես, ես ինչպես կնեղվեի որ մեկը, ըստ էության վրաս ճնշում բանեցնելով, ստիպեր ինձ կարմրահեր մեկին գործի ընդունել զուտ նրա համար, որ ինքը կարմրահերա, նույն կերպ նաև՝ եթե գեյն իր գեյ լինելը դրոշ սարքած փորձեր ճնշում բանեցնել ինձ վրա՝ սահմանափակելով իմ ազատությունը:

Ինձ չի դզում գեյ մարդը, բայց իրենք իրենց համար, ես՝ իմ: Իրենք ինձ մեծ հաշվով չեն էլ հետաքրքրում և ես իրենց հիշում եմ դեպքից դեպք, էսքան մի բան, բայց երբ փորձում են իմ ազատությունը սահմանափակել ու դեռ մի հատ էլ գեյությունը դրոշ սարքած՝ կներես, ստեղ արդեն ես բոլոր իրավունքներն ունեմ պաշտպանվել, չէ՞ որ նույնիսկ գեյի ազատությունն է ավարտվում այնտեղ, որտեղ սկսվում է իմ ազատությունը...

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, ապեր, աշխատանքի ընդունելու պահն *իմ իրավունքնա* ու ստեղ արդեն մի ուրիշ պահա, նայի ինչ եմ ասում...
> 
> Ես, որպես իրավաբան ու նաև մի քիչ իրավունքի փիլիսոփայություն սիրող մարդ, բացարձակ կողմնակից եմ ազատությանը: Գեյ ես, եղիր, ապրիր քո համար ու ես երբեք չեմ ասել՝ գեյերին վառել, ծախել, թափել և այլն ու ստեղ մեր Գելը իհարկե սխալվավ:
> 
> *Բայց* - նույն ազատությունը սիրելով ես լրջորեն նեղվում եմ, երբ իմ ազատությունն են սահմանափակում: Ու նույն ձևով ես կնեղվեի, որ մեկն իմ օֆիս գար ու ինձ ստիպեր իրեն գործի ընդունել զուտ նրա համար, որ ինքը, ասենք, կարմիր մազերովա: Տարբերություն չկա: Ես իմ օֆիսում գործի եմ ընդունում զուտ նրան, ով ինձ դուր է գալիս, ընդ որում դուր գալու մեջ ես դնում եմ ոչ միայն պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը, այլև՝ շատ այլ հատկանիշներ: Եվ այսպես, ես ինչպես կնեղվեի որ մեկը, ըստ էության վրաս ճնշում բանեցնելով, ստիպեր ինձ կարմրահեր մեկին գործի ընդունել զուտ նրա համար, որ ինքը կարմրահերա, նույն կերպ նաև՝ եթե գեյն իր գեյ լինելը դրոշ սարքած փորձեր ճնշում բանեցնել ինձ վրա՝ սահմանափակելով իմ ազատությունը:
> 
> Ինձ չի դզում գեյ մարդը, բայց իրենք իրենց համար, ես՝ իմ: Իրենք ինձ մեծ հաշվով չեն էլ հետաքրքրում և ես իրենց հիշում եմ դեպքից դեպք, էսքան մի բան, բայց երբ փորձում են իմ ազատությունը սահմանափակել ու դեռ մի հատ էլ գեյությունը դրոշ սարքած՝ կներես, ստեղ արդեն ես բոլոր իրավունքներն ունեմ պաշտպանվել, չէ՞ որ նույնիսկ գեյի ազատությունն է ավարտվում այնտեղ, որտեղ սկսվում է իմ ազատությունը...


Այսինքն ճիշտ եմ հասկանում, որ գործի չընդունելուդ միակ պատճառն էն էր, որ ինքն ասել էր, որ գեյ ա, ու դու դրանից եզրակացրել ես, որ ինքն իրա գեյ լինելը փաթաթում ա վզիդ:

Ու ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում, որ եթե մեկը գա մոտդ գործի ընդունվելու, ով քեզ չի ասի որ գեյ ա, դու դա իմացած կլինես հարևանի մորքուրի մարդու թոռան ընկերուհու պապիկի սիրուհուց (փոքր երկիր ենք), էդ դեպքում մենակ մասնագիտական հատկանիշները հաշվի առնելով կընդունես գործի, որտև ինքն իրա գեյ լինելը վզիդ չի փաթաթում:

----------


## Հայկօ

> քյասա կռուտիտներով ես ձևակերպելու, որ գլխիդ գործ չբացվի, բայց յառի հոմոֆոբ ես... պարզ ա, ափսոս էր «բազմակարծության արդարացման» վրա վատնած ժամանակս


Հեռվից ա պետք սկսել: Դիցուք՝ մի վայելչակազմ, թիկնավետ, գեղագանգուր ու հաստաբազուկ տղամարդ թորքի արյունը խանչալից սրբելով գալիս ա մոտդ՝ գործի ընդունվելու: Հետո հանկարծ պարզում ես, որ տվյալ սուբյեկտը գործից հետո գնում ա տուն՝ չորս տարեկան աղջկա համար պյուրե եփելու, հետը դաս անելու ու, թու-թու-թու, ձեռքից բռնած այգում զբոսնելու համար, քանզի կինը Մուսա-լեռան հերոսամարտի ժամանակ ողնաշարից վիրավորվել ա ու հիմա անդամալույծ ա: Ձեր գործողություննե՞րը:

----------

Chuk (17.07.2018), Freeman (17.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2018), Գաղթական (17.07.2018), Վիշապ (17.07.2018), Տրիբուն (17.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Սիրտս տեղն ընկավ ))
> 
> Չնայած աշխատանքի ընդունելու հարցն էլ պետք ա քո մասնագիտությունից ելնելով պրոֆեսիոնալ-սկզբունքային մոտեցմամբ լիներ, բայց քավ լիցի, էսքանից էլ եմ գոհ ))


Կարողա դու էլ չնդունես կամ էլ էն պայմանով, որ խիստ գաղտնիա մնալիւ էդ փաստը: Լավ գիտես, որ օֆիսդ կարողա միանգամից չորանա ու հաճախորդ չունենաս:

----------


## Lion

Չէ, ստեղ հարցն էս էր՝ կընդունեի՞ր գործի, եթե իմանայիր, որ գեյ է: Ես ասացի՝ ոչ, չէի ընդունի, այդ թվում նաև այն պատճառով, որ, զուտ մարդկայնորեն, ինձ հաճելի չէր լինի աշխատել նման մարդու հետ: Իսկ եթե ընդունած լինեի, հետո պարզվեր, բայց մարդն իր գործը նորմալ աներ ու ոչ մեկին ոչ մի նեղություն չտար՝ էդ դեպքում կկշռադատեի՝ արժե՞ իրեն ազատել ու կորցնել իրենից ստացվող օգուտը որպես մի կողմ և իմ սուբյեկտիվ տհաճությունը՝ մի կողմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարողա դու էլ չնդունես կամ էլ էն պայմանով, որ խիստ գաղտնիա մնալիւ էդ փաստը: Լավ գիտես, որ օֆիսդ կարողա միանգամից չորանա ու հաճախորդ չունենաս:


Կընդունեի, իրիկունն էլ հետը կգնայի պիվա խմելու ))

----------


## Lion

> Հեռվից ա պետք սկսել: Դիցուք՝ մի վայելչակազմ, թիկնավետ, գեղագանգուր ու հաստաբազուկ տղամարդ թորքի արյունը խանչալից սրբելով գալիս ա մոտդ՝ գործի ընդունվելու: Հետո հանկարծ պարզում ես, որ տվյալ սուբյեկտը գործից հետո գնում ա տուն՝ չորս տարեկան աղջկա համար պյուրե եփելու, հետը դաս անելու ու, թու-թու-թու, ձեռքից բռնած այգում զբոսնելու համար, քանզի կինը Մուսա-լեռան հերոսամարտի ժամանակ ողնաշարից վիրավորվել ա ու հիմա անդամալույծ ա: Ձեր գործողություննե՞րը:


Պրեմիա աշխատավարձին:




> Կարողա դու էլ չնդունես կամ էլ էն պայմանով, որ խիստ գաղտնիա մնալիւ էդ փաստը: Լավ գիտես, որ օֆիսդ կարողա միանգամից չորանա ու հաճախորդ չունենաս:


Բա էդ էլ կա...

Հմի պատկերացրա ավտոդ մոյկա ես տանում ու ընդեղ տղերքից մեկը գեյա: Լիքը ուրիշ մոյկեք կան քաղաքում, ես հաստատ ուրիշ մոյկա կգնամ...

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց խի յառի ու խի հոմոֆոբ? Իրոք, էլի, յառի, ռուսական ярый պահը իմ մեջ որտե՞ղ տեսար, նրանում, որ մարդկային աղտողետությունը հանելու համար նախատեսված վայրը իր ուղղակի նշանակությամբ չօգտագործող անձը սովորաբար հիգիենիկ, սենց ասենք, մթնոլորտային խնդիրներ է ստեղծում իր միջավայրում ու նման մարդու հետ նստող իմ մյուս աշխատակիցները, ասենք, պիտի միշտ վատ հո՞տ շնչեն ու ես իմ մյուս և որպես կանոն մեծամասնություն կազմող աշխատակիցներին փրկում եմ դրանից, թե՞ նրանում, որ, ասենք, հնարավոր է նույն այդ գեյ կոչվածը սկսի ձեռք գցել օֆիսի այլ տղամարդկանց ու այդ անառողջ մթնոլորտի պատճառով իմ աշխատանքը խաթարվի: Ապեր, լավա, որ քո օֆիս գան, դու իրենց ընդունի...


Չէ, հենց սկսի սրան-նրան ձեռ քցել, հանում ռադ ես անում, ուզում ա գեյ լինի, ուզում ա՝ օջախի աղջիկ, ուզում ա՝ սանտակլաուս: Բայց հանում ես ձեռ քցելու համար: Լիոն, լավ էլի, շառից-փորձանքից հեռու՝ ով գիտի ամեն օր հանդիպում ես գեյերի, հետները սեղան ես նստում, ընտանեկան հանգիստ ես ունենում, աշխատում ես, բայց չես էլ կասկածում, որ գեյ են, որովհետև ոչ մեկին ձեռ չեն քցում  :Jpit: :

----------

Chuk (17.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2018), Ծլնգ (17.07.2018), Վիշապ (17.07.2018), Տրիբուն (17.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Հա դե կարա, իհարկե, թաքնված գեյեր հաստատ լիքը կլինեն... Մի խոսքով, ժողովուրդ, ինչքան ուզում եք ստեղ ձեզ ճղեք, դեռ չենք հասել նրան, որ գեյերին լրիվ ընդունենք, տո դաժե էդ գովերգված Արևմուտքում դրան չեն հասել: Եկեք Հռոմի պապից կաթոլիկ չլնենք, թող Արևմուտքն էդ հարցերով յոթմղոնանի քայլերով առաջ գնա, մենք էլ 2018 թ-ի ամռանը մեր համար հանգիստ բզբզանք...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Երեք թեմա ա.
> «Չի հասկացել ինչ ա կատարվում», սա ինտերպրետացվում ա որպես որ զինվորը չի հասկանում հանուն ինչի ա կռվում,
> «Սահմանում ծառայողին չի կարելի երեխա ասել, հերոսին առավել ևս»
> «Մանկահասակ դեմք ունեցող արտահայտությունն անել հերոսի նկատմամբ անթույլատրելի ա»


Իմ կարծիքով ու ըստ իմ ինտերնետից ինֆորմացիայի (ուղղեք, եթե սխալվում եմ) իրեն հարցրել են՝ ինչ կարծիքի է հերոսների պատկերներով գրաֆիտիներին, ինքը հարցին պատասխանելու փոխարեն  անտեղի խորացել է Ռոբերտ Աբաջյանի ու մյուսների կերպարի, զգացումների ու ընկալումների վրա, հայտնելով ինչ-որ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք-ենթադրություններ ու, թե հերոսների անունները շահարկում են (չգիտեմ ինչ նկատի ունի, գրաֆիտին ա շահարկումը, թե էլ ինչ): 
Կարող էր ուղղակի պատասխանել, որ գրաֆիտիներով ինչ վեհ բան ասես կարելի է պատկերել, օրինակ ասենք ՀՀ զինանշանը, բայց գրաֆիտին անկախ բովանդակությունից թույլատրելի չի, ու պետք է ինչ-որ ձև կանոնակարգել, արգելել, բլա բլա բլա... 
Մի խոսքով` մալյառ :Ճ

----------

Lion (17.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ կարծիքով ու ըստ իմ ինտերնետից ինֆորմացիայի (ուղղեք, եթե սխալվում եմ) իրեն հարցրել են՝ ինչ կարծիքի է հերոսների պատկերներով գրաֆիտիներին, ինքը հարցին պատասխանելու փոխարեն  անտեղի խորացել է Ռոբերտ Աբաջյանի ու մյուսների կերպարի, զգացումների ու ընկալումների վրա, հայտնելով ինչ-որ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք-ենթադրություններ ու, թե հերոսների անունները շահարկում են (չգիտեմ ինչ նկատի ունի, գրաֆիտին ա շահարկումը, թե էլ ինչ): 
> Կարող էր ուղղակի պատասխանել, որ գրաֆիտիներով ինչ վեհ բան ասես կարելի է պատկերել, օրինակ ասենք ՀՀ զինանշանը, բայց գրաֆիտին անկախ բովանդակությունից թույլատրելի չի, ու պետք է ինչ-որ ձև կանոնակարգել, արգելել, բլա բլա բլա... 
> Մի խոսքով` մալյառ :Ճ


Չէ: խոսակցությունը սկսվում ա սենց: Թաթուլը հարցնում ա, թե Կարպիսը Սերժ Սարգսյանի կառավարության ժամանակ տեսնու՞մ էր հասարակության միլիտարիզացիայի փորձեր, էդ թվում վիզուալ պատկերներով: Կարպիսն ասում ա, որ տեսնում էր, օրինակ ա բերում «Իսկ դու ի՞նչ ես արել Արցախի համար» պաստառը, ասում, որ դրանցով փորձում էին ազդել մարդու նուրբ լարերին: Թաթուլը էդտեղ օրինակ ա բերում պատերին նկարված ապրիլյան պատերազմի հերոսների նկարները: Կարպիսն ասում ա, որ դրանք նախ գրաֆիտի չեն, այլ ուղղակի նկարներ, հետո ասում ա «եկեք հանգիստ թողնենք էդ երեխեքին», ու մնացած արտահայտությունները: Այսինքն կոնտեքստն էն էր, որ խոսվում էր իշխանության կողմից ժողովրդին միլիտարիզացնելու, նուրբ լարերին կպնելու մասին, ու Կարպիսն ասում ա եկեք ապրիլյանի հերոսներին հանգիստ թողնենք, դրա համար չօգտագործենք՝ լավ չի ձևակերպում, բայց էդ ա ասում: Իրա ասած «իսկի չէին պատկերացնում ինչ էր կատարվումի» հետ կապված Թաթուլն ասում ա. «կարծում եմ հասկացել են, հասկացել են, որ կանգնած են Հայաստանի ու Արցախի սահմանին ու հանուն դրա զոհվել են», Կարպիսն ասում ա «հա, դա հասկացել են»: Դրանից հետո նորից կոչ ա անում անունները չշահարկել (կոնտեքստը դեռ չենք մոռացել չէ, կոնտեքստը Սերժի իշխանության միլիտարիզացիոն քարոզչությունն էր):

Կարող ես ինքդ նայել, որ չհիմնվես «ինտերնետից ինֆորմացիայի» կամ իմ ասածների վրա.

----------

Վիշապ (17.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հա, հատվածներով նայեցի, ընդհանուր խելացի պատասխաններ է տալիս, բայց վերջում այնուամենայնիվ անադեկվատ ա: Հարցը կարծես վերաբերում է սիմվոլիզմին ու համատարած պատկերներ ցուցադրելուն, ինքը անտեղի կենտրոնանում է հերոսների կերպաների ու դրանց շահարկելու վրա: Լիքը ուրիշ պատասխաններ կարելի էր տալ, առանց որևէ բան նսեմացնելու: «Մանկահասակ», «չի հասկացել», «երեխաներ», զոռով ստիպում է մտածել, որ ինքը պատմաբան լինելով հանդերձ Ժաննա դ՚Արկից տեղյակ չի: 
Մալյառ:

----------

Lion (17.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, հատվածներով նայեցի, ընդհանուր խելացի պատասխաններ է տալիս, բայց վերջում այնուամենայնիվ անադեկվատ ա: Հարցը կարծես վերաբերում է սիմվոլիզմին ու համատարած պատկերներ ցուցադրելուն, ինքը անտեղի կենտրոնանում է հերոսների կերպաների ու դրանց շահարկելու վրա: Լիքը ուրիշ պատասխաններ կարելի էր տալ, առանց որևէ բան նսեմացնելու: «Մանկահասակ», «չի հասկացել», «երեխաներ», զոռով ստիպում է մտածել, որ ինքը պատմաբան լինելով հանդերձ Ժաննա դ՚Արկից տեղյակ չի: 
> Մալյառ:


Վիշապ ջան, մի քան էջ առաջ գրել էի, որ ես իրան էդ պաշտոնին հարմար չեմ համարում: Ինքը շատ զիլ վերլուծական միտք ունի: Բայց բանավոր խոսքում կաղում ա: Իսկ էդ շատ կարևոր ա մամլո խոսնակի համար: Ես ուղղակի չէի ուզի, որ էս ռազմահայրենասիրական պաթոսը դառնար իրա հրաժարականի պատճառը:

----------

Վիշապ (17.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Բայց հլը նայեք արդեն ի՜նչ մի պահանջկոտ վերաբերմունք ունենք կադրերի պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի նկատմամբ:  :LOL: 
Մի երկու ամիս առաջ թքած ունեինք, որ ասենք Սաշիկը քֆուր ա տալիս լրագրողներին, Մանվելը մարդ ա քցում պադվալը, Լֆիկը սաղիս վրա կայֆավատ ա լինում, Սեռժիկն էլ կակայինը քթերը քաշած ման ա գալիս մոնտեկառլոները, ցողունային բջիջների մասին չմտածելով:

----------

Chuk (17.07.2018), Freeman (17.07.2018), Lion (17.07.2018), Հայկօ (17.07.2018), Շինարար (17.07.2018), Տրիբուն (17.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, ստեղ հարցն էս էր՝ կընդունեի՞ր գործի, եթե իմանայիր, որ գեյ է: Ես ասացի՝ ոչ, չէի ընդունի, այդ թվում նաև այն պատճառով, որ, *զուտ մարդկայնորեն*, ինձ հաճելի չէր լինի աշխատել նման մարդու հետ: Իսկ եթե ընդունած լինեի, հետո պարզվեր, բայց մարդն իր գործը նորմալ աներ ու ոչ մեկին ոչ մի նեղություն չտար՝ էդ դեպքում կկշռադատեի՝ արժե՞ իրեն ազատել ու կորցնել իրենից ստացվող օգուտը որպես մի կողմ և իմ սուբյեկտիվ տհաճությունը՝ մի կողմ:


Զուտ մարդկայնորեն, քու տունը շինվի  :LOL:  «Զուտ մարդկայնորեն» համ պիտի գործի ընդունեիր, համ էլ հետը ամեն օր պերերիվ անեիր։ 

Իսկ ճիշտ պատասխանն է․ աշխատանքի չեմ ընդունի, քանի որ գիշերը Վարդան Մամիկոնյանը, հայրենասիրական հետերոսեքսուալ գերանը ձեռը, կգա երազիս ու էտ գերանը մինչև քոքը կկոխի քամակս։

----------


## varo987

Սաշիկը, Լֆիկը, Մանվելը գործադիրում չեն աշխատե:  
Թքած ունենալու պահով, մեղմ ասած ճիշտ չես ասում, իրանց լավել ով չի ալարե քլնգելա, նենց չի որ Հայաստանում նոր սկսեցին իշխանավորներին քլնգել մինչև էտ Հյուս. Կորեաեր:

Նախկին կառավարության կադրերը Կարեն Կարապետյան, Վաչե Գարբրիելյան, Արմեն Գևորգյան փոխվարչապետների կազմը ինձ ավելի էր դուր գալիս քան հիմիկվա կազմը:
Եթե նախկինում լիքը վատ կադրերա եղել էտ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ 25-30տարեկան ճտպտան ջահելը անպայման լավ կադրա:
Կարելիա մրցույթ հայտարարել ասենք jobs.am, careercenter.am հայտարաություն տալ ու շատ հնարավորա որ ավելի լավ կադրեր գտնեն:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Սաշիկը, Լֆիկը, Մանվելը գործադիրում չեն աշխատե:  
> Թքած ունենալու պահով, մեղմ ասած ճիշտ չես ասում, իրանց լավել ով չի ալարե քլնգելա, նենց չի որ Հայաստանում նոր սկսեցին իշխանավորներին քլնգել մինչև էտ Հյուս. Կորեաեր:
> 
> Նախկին կառավարության կադրերը Կարեն Կարապետյան, Վաչե Գարբրիելյան, Արմեն Գևորգյան փոխվարչապետների կազմը ինձ ավելի էր դուր գալիս քան հիմիկվա կազմը:
> Եթե նախկինում լիքը վատ կադրերա եղել էտ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ 25-30տարեկան ճտպտան ջահելը անպայման լավ կադրա:
> Կարելիա մրցույթ հայտարարել ասենք jobs.am, careercenter.am հայտարաություն տալ ու շատ հնարավորա որ ավելի լավ կադրեր գտնեն:


ինձ էլ թրանսլիտով գրառումենրն են տեղ-տեղ ավելի դուր գալիս քան քո հայերենը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չուկ, շնորհակալ եմ վիդեոն դնելու համար։ Վերջապես կարողացա ինքս նայել ու լսել, թե բառացիորեն ինչ ա ասել (15-րդ րոպեից)։ Բայց Կարպիսը լրիվ ճիշտ ա ասել, ու չեմ կարծում, թե էստեղ ուրիշ կերպ հասկանալու տարբերակ կար։ Ու կոշմար ա, որ ռազմահայրենասիրական վայնասուն ա բարձրացել դրանից։ Էս նոր կառավարությունը ինչե՜ր ունի քաշելու դրանց ձեռը։

----------

Chuk (17.07.2018), Freeman (17.07.2018), Sagittarius (17.07.2018), Արէա (17.07.2018), Ծլնգ (17.07.2018), Շինարար (17.07.2018), Տրիբուն (17.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չուկ, շնորհակալ եմ վիդեոն դնելու համար։ Վերջապես կարողացա ինքս նայել ու լսել, թե բառացիորեն ինչ ա ասել (15-րդ րոպեից)։ Բայց Կարպիսը լրիվ ճիշտ ա ասել, ու չեմ կարծում, թե էստեղ ուրիշ կերպ հասկանալու տարբերակ կար։ Ու կոշմար ա, որ ռազմահայրենասիրական վայնասուն ա բարձրացել դրանից։ Էս նոր կառավարությունը ինչե՜ր ունի քաշելու դրանց ձեռը։


Քաշելիք շատ կա ․․ հենա, մեր varo-ն ասում ա Մուկն ավելի լավ վարչապետ էր, Խաչատրյան Գագոն էլ պրոֆեսիոնալ նախարար, ու երկուսն էլ շատ հայրենասեր էին  :LOL: 

Բայց ինձ էս պատմության մեջ մի բան դուր եկավ։ Կարպիսը կառավարության շենք մտնելուց հետո նենց չէր կապնվել շենքի ու կաբինետի հետ, որ իրան պատառոտելով մնար գործին։ Ասեց, ախպեր, չեք ուզում, ոնց ուզում եք։ Ու ենթադրում եմ, որ նաև էնքան պատասխանատվության զգացում ուներ, որ հասկացավ որ էս իռացիոնալ վայնասունի շարունակությունը կարող ա ողջ կառավարությանը վնաս տա, իսկ առջևում ընտրություններ են։ 

Իսկ մենք գիտեինք, որ ռազմահայրենասիրական վայնասունը տրամաբանություն չի ենթադրում․ ուղղակի լիքը աղմուկ-աղաղակ ա, ճղրտոց ու սրբադասումներ։ Ու ներկա իրավիճակում էս առիթ էլ ինելու, որ լիքը «հայրենասերներ» կառավարությանը սարքեին Իսրայելի ագենտ գեյ մասոններ։

----------

Chuk (17.07.2018), Շինարար (17.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քաշելիք շատ կա ․․ հենա, մեր varo-ն ասում ա Մուկն ավելի լավ վարչապետ էր, Խաչատրյան Գագոն էլ պրոֆեսիոնալ նախարար, ու երկուսն էլ շատ հայրենասեր էին 
> 
> Բայց ինձ էս պատմության մեջ մի բան դուր եկավ։ Կարպիսը կառավարության շենք մտնելուց հետո նենց չէր կապնվել շենքի ու կաբինետի հետ, որ իրան պատառոտելով մնար գործին։ Ասեց, ախպեր, չեք ուզում, ոնց ուզում եք։ Ու ենթադրում եմ, որ նաև էնքան պատասխանատվության զգացում ուներ, որ հասկացավ որ էս իռացիոնալ վայնասունի շարունակությունը կարող ա ողջ կառավարությանը վնաս տա, իսկ առջևում ընտրություններ են։ 
> 
> Իսկ մենք գիտեինք, որ ռազմահայրենասիրական վայնասունը տրամաբանություն չի ենթադրում․ ուղղակի լիքը աղմուկ-աղաղակ ա, ճղրտոց ու սրբադասումներ։ Ու ներկա իրավիճակում էս առիթ էլ ինելու, որ լիքը «հայրենասերներ» կառավարությանը սարքեին Իսրայելի ագենտ գեյ մասոններ։


Ես կնախընտրեի, որ Կարպիսն իրա աթոռից կառչած մնալ, որտև էս ռազմահայրենասերների ուզածները պետք չի ի կատար ածել։ Չնայած իրանք էնքան էլ շատ չեն, ահավոր աղմուկ-աղաղակ կարան անեն։ Ու եթե ամեն ինչ իրանց ուզածով ա լինում, ստացվում ա նենց, որ երկիրը փաստացի իրանց ձեռքում ա։

Ընդհանրապես, հետաքրքիր կլիներ ԱԱԾ-ին էդ վայնասունի վրա ուղարկել  :Jpit:  
Իրանք բավական կազմակերպված են ու սաղիս վրա լիքը նյութ ունեն հավաքած (ստատուսների սքրինշոթներ, ֆոտոներ և այլն), ու հենց մի բան գտնում են, խմբերով հարձակվում են։ Իրանք ՀՀԿ-ենք չեն, առանձին ուժ են, բայց վախտին ՀՀԿ-ի ջրաղացին ջուր էին լցնում։ 

Վաբշե դրանց դատի տալն էլ չէր խանգարի։

----------

Chuk (17.07.2018), Շինարար (17.07.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Կարպիսի թեմային չխառնվելով՝
կողքից ֆիքսեմ, որ ահագին ուրախալիա, երբ տեսնում ես, թե ինչպեսա հասարակությունը վերաձևավորվում:
Այսինքն՝ ամեն ոք իրավասու է ազատ բարձրաձայնել յուր կարծիքը՝ առանց քարկոծվելու այլոց կողմից, իսկ լսողներն էլ՝ հնարավորություն ունեն էդ կարծիքների բազմազանության միջից ընտրել իրենց հարմարը:

ՈՒ, ինչնա ամենակարևորը, էդ վերաձևավորվող հասարակության մեջ ավելի ու ավելի շատ տեղ են սկսում տալ մարդու խոսքերին:
Այսինքն՝ խոսքը բացարձակ արժեք դառնալու ճանապարհին է:
Առաջվանը չի էլի, որ ով ինչ ուզի խզարի:

Ասված խոսքն էնքան կարևորա դառնում, որ դրա անզգուշության պատճառով պաշտոնով վճարելու մշակույթ է ձևավորվում:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես կնախընտրեի, որ Կարպիսն իրա աթոռից կառչած մնալ, որտև էս ռազմահայրենասերների ուզածները պետք չի ի կատար ածել։ Չնայած իրանք էնքան էլ շատ չեն, ահավոր աղմուկ-աղաղակ կարան անեն։ Ու եթե ամեն ինչ իրանց ուզածով ա լինում, ստացվում ա նենց, որ երկիրը փաստացի իրանց ձեռքում ա։
> 
> Ընդհանրապես, հետաքրքիր կլիներ ԱԱԾ-ին էդ վայնասունի վրա ուղարկել  
> Իրանք բավական կազմակերպված են ու սաղիս վրա լիքը նյութ ունեն հավաքած (ստատուսների սքրինշոթներ, ֆոտոներ և այլն), ու հենց մի բան գտնում են, խմբերով հարձակվում են։ Իրանք ՀՀԿ-ենք չեն, առանձին ուժ են, բայց վախտին ՀՀԿ-ի ջրաղացին ջուր էին լցնում։ 
> 
> *Վաբշե դրանց դատի տալն էլ չէր խանգարի*։


Ըհը, ռազմահայրենասիրությունը փոխարինում ենք դատահայրենասիրությամբ, ու Լիոնի իրավաբանական պրակտիկային լիքը գործ ենք մատակարարում․․․

Այ Բյուր ջան, իրենց ուղղակի հարթակ ա պետք տալ՝ իրենց չգաղափարներով իրենք իրենց կթաղեն։ Ու այս մարտը տանուլ տվինք, բայց «պատերազմում» իրենց փայ թավշին էլ սրանք կառճակատվեն։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կարպիսի թեմային չխառնվելով՝
> կողքից ֆիքսեմ, որ ահագին ուրախալիա, երբ տեսնում ես, թե ինչպեսա հասարակությունը վերաձևավորվում:
> Այսինքն՝ ամեն ոք իրավասու է ազատ բարձրաձայնել յուր կարծիքը՝ առանց քարկոծվելու այլոց կողմից, իսկ լսողներն էլ՝ հնարավորություն ունեն էդ կարծիքների բազմազանության միջից ընտրել իրենց հարմարը:
> 
> ՈՒ, ինչնա ամենակարևորը, էդ վերաձևավորվող հասարակության մեջ ավելի ու ավելի շատ տեղ են սկսում տալ մարդու խոսքերին:
> Այսինքն՝ խոսքը բացարձակ արժեք դառնալու ճանապարհին է:
> Առաջվանը չի էլի, որ ով ինչ ուզի խզարի:
> 
> *Ասված խոսքն էնքան կարևորա դառնում, որ դրա անզգուշության պատճառով պաշտոնով վճարելու մշակույթ է ձևավորվում:*


էս մեկի հետ համաձայն չեմ, ստեղ վայնասունն էր պատճառը, ոչ թե ասված խոսքը։ Ասված խոսքի մեջ ոչ մի խնդիր չկար։ Իսկ խոսքը երբեք էլ չպիտի բացարձակ արժեք ունենա, թե չէ սենց վայնասունները գնալով դառնալու են նորմա։ Խոսքը խոսք ա, ու ինձ հազար տարի չի հետաքրքրում, թե ինչ են ասում, եթե դա իրենց գործողությունների հետ չի համընկնում։ Գործողություններով պիտի դատվեն, ոչ թե բլթոցներով։

----------

Sagittarius (17.07.2018), Շինարար (17.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ըհը, ռազմահայրենասիրությունը փոխարինում ենք դատահայրենասիրությամբ, ու Լիոնի իրավաբանական պրակտիկային լիքը գործ ենք մատակարարում․․․
> 
> Այ Բյուր ջան, իրենց ուղղակի հարթակ ա պետք տալ՝ իրենց չգաղափարներով իրենք իրենց կթաղեն։ Ու այս մարտը տանուլ տվինք, բայց «պատերազմում» իրենց փայ թավշին էլ սրանք կառճակատվեն։


Ծլնգ ջան, ես չգիտեմ՝ դու իրանց ու իրանց լրատվամիջոցներին ինչքանով ես ծանոթ, բայց իրանց վայնասուններից շատերն իրոք զանազան հոդվածների տակ անցնում են (վիրավորանք, զրպարտություն, բան-ման)։ Ու ի դեպ, դատի տալու նախադեպեր էղել են, բայց ոչ բոլորն են հաջողության հասել։ Ասենք բռնել, ՀՀ քաղաքացիների սև ցուցակ էին հրապարակել՝ կոչ անելով էդ մարդկանց չբարևել ու գործի չընդունել (իմ անունն էլ, ակումբցիներից շատերի անուններն էլ մեջը կային  :LOL:  ): 

Հետո, իրանց սքրինշոթներն ու ֆոտոները մեկ-մեկ նենց տեղերից են, որոնք փաբլիք չեն, ու հայտնի չի՝ ոնց ա իրանց ձեռն ընկել։ Կարպիսի դեպքում իհարկե հրապարակայնորեն արած արտահայտության վրա են հարձակվել, իրա ֆբ-ի ստատուսներն էլ սաղ փաբլիք են (եթե տեղյակ չես, Կարպիսի էս մի նախադասությամբ չեն սահմանափակվել, ինչ-որ հին ստատուսներ են փորել-հանել), բայց էղել են դեպքեր, երբ փակ ու խիստ հսկողությամբ խմբերից (այսինքն, երբ խմբի բոլոր անդամներին հատ-հատ իմանալով են ներս թողնում) կամ մենակ ընկերների համար արված ստատուսներից սքրինշոթներ են սկսել շրջանառել։ Իրանք ահագին մութ խումբ են, ու պետք ա իրանց դեմն առնել իրավական դաշտում իհարկե։ Թե չէ Հայաստանում ո՛չ ընտանեկան բռնության օրենքը կընդունվի, ո՛չ գենդերային հավասարության։ Դե էլ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի իրավունքների մասին չենք էլ խոսում։

----------

Chuk (17.07.2018), Ծլնգ (17.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, ես չգիտեմ՝ դու իրանց ու իրանց լրատվամիջոցներին ինչքանով ես ծանոթ, բայց իրանց վայնասուններից շատերն իրոք զանազան հոդվածների տակ անցնում են (վիրավորանք, զրպարտություն, բան-ման)։ Ու ի դեպ, դատի տալու նախադեպեր էղել են, բայց ոչ բոլորն են հաջողության հասել։ Ասենք բռնել, ՀՀ քաղաքացիների սև ցուցակ էին հրապարակել՝ կոչ անելով էդ մարդկանց չբարևել ու գործի չընդունել (իմ անունն էլ, ակումբցիներից շատերի անուններն էլ մեջը կային  ): 
> 
> Հետո, իրանց սքրինշոթներն ու ֆոտոները մեկ-մեկ նենց տեղերից են, որոնք փաբլիք չեն, ու հայտնի չի՝ ոնց ա իրանց ձեռն ընկել։ Կարպիսի դեպքում իհարկե հրապարակայնորեն արած արտահայտության վրա են հարձակվել, իրա ֆբ-ի ստատուսներն էլ սաղ փաբլիք են (եթե տեղյակ չես, Կարպիսի էս մի նախադասությամբ չեն սահմանափակվել, ինչ-որ հին ստատուսներ են փորել-հանել), բայց էղել են դեպքեր, երբ փակ ու խիստ հսկողությամբ խմբերից (այսինքն, երբ խմբի բոլոր անդամներին հատ-հատ իմանալով են ներս թողնում) կամ մենակ ընկերների համար արված ստատուսներից սքրինշոթներ են սկսել շրջանառել։ Իրանք ահագին մութ խումբ են, ու պետք ա իրանց դեմն առնել իրավական դաշտում իհարկե։ Թե չէ Հայաստանում ո՛չ ընտանեկան բռնության օրենքը կընդունվի, ո՛չ գենդերային հավասարության։ Դե էլ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի իրավունքների մասին չենք էլ խոսում։


արա դե էդ ֆեյսբուքները փակեք դուրս եկեք էլի, ձեզ հազար տարի պետք ա էդ կոյուղու ջրերը  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> արա դե էդ ֆեյսբուքները փակեք դուրս եկեք էլի, ձեզ հազար տարի պետք ա էդ կոյուղու ջրերը


Կառավարությունդ էդ կոյուղու ջրերով ա հաղորդակցվում քաղաքացիների հետ  :Jpit:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իսկ խոսքը երբեք էլ չպիտի բացարձակ արժեք ունենա, թե չէ սենց վայնասունները գնալով դառնալու են նորմա։


Դե որ տենցա՝ թող ընտրախոստում ու չեմհավակնախոստումներ դրժելը նորմա մնան )))

----------


## Գաղթական

Մեկ էլ մի դիտարկում.
Ըստ իս՝ ճիշտ չի մարդուն պիտակավորել իր կարծիքի համար:

Կարպիսին կլինի թե ում դեմ կարծիք հայտնելը վայնասուն չի,
ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես կնոջ իրավունքներից խոսալը՝ թուլամորթություն..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեկ էլ մի դիտարկում.
> Ըստ իս՝ ճիշտ չի մարդուն պիտակավորել իր կարծիքի համար:
> 
> Կարպիսին կլինի թե ում դեմ կարծիք հայտնելը վայնասուն չի,
> ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես կնոջ իրավունքներից խոսալը՝ թուլամորթություն..


Էս մեկը կարծիք չէր, քննարկում չէր, դիտարկում էր ․․․․  :Ok:

----------

Գաղթական (17.07.2018), Ծլնգ (17.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դե որ տենցա՝ թող ընտրախոստում ու չեմհավակնախոստումներ դրժելը նորմա մնան )))


Բա իմ ասածն էլ հենց էդ ա, որ խոսքերին պետք չի ուշադրություն դարձնել, լյուբոյ խոստումն էլ ջուր ա, գործողությունները պիտի որոշիչ լինեն։




> Մեկ էլ մի դիտարկում.
> Ըստ իս՝ ճիշտ չի մարդուն պիտակավորել իր կարծիքի համար:
> 
> Կարպիսին կլինի թե ում դեմ կարծիք հայտնելը վայնասուն չի,
> ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես կնոջ իրավունքներից խոսալը՝ թուլամորթություն..


Բա ասում են, խի չե՞ն ասում որ թուլամորթություն ա  :LOL:  ու մեկն ինձ լրիվ զուգահեռ ա, թե ինչ են ասում․․․ իսկ վայնասունին ուրիշ ո՞նց ասես․․․ հեն ա Բյուրի նկարագրությունից հետո դու այս կատարվածի մասին կարծիք հայտնելու հոտ առա՞ր, էլ վայնասունը ո՞նց ա լինում։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, շնորհակալ եմ վիդեոն դնելու համար։ Վերջապես կարողացա ինքս նայել ու լսել, թե բառացիորեն ինչ ա ասել (15-րդ րոպեից)։ Բայց Կարպիսը լրիվ ճիշտ ա ասել, ու չեմ կարծում, թե էստեղ ուրիշ կերպ հասկանալու տարբերակ կար։ Ու կոշմար ա, որ ռազմահայրենասիրական վայնասուն ա բարձրացել դրանից։ Էս նոր կառավարությունը ինչե՜ր ունի քաշելու դրանց ձեռը։


Տարբերակ միշտ կա՝ տեխնոլոգիայից կախված։ Նախ մոնտաժել ու տարածում էին մի տարբերակ, որը 15րդ րոպեից չի սկսվում, այլ ավելի ուշվանից, նայողը բացարձակ չի տեսնում կոնտեքստը, երկրորդ, շատերն իսկի էդ մոնտաժած տարբերակը չեն տեսել, բավարարվել են էստեղից-էնտեղից կարդացածով, որը կոնըեքստից լրիվ կտրած ա։

Չհաշված բացառիկ մարդկանց, որոնք կոնկրետ անհամաձայնություն ունեն Կարպիսի ասածի հետ ու էդ իրանց իրավունքն ա, մնացածը ընդամենը տեղեկատվական գրոհի զոհ դառան։ Գրոհը կազմակերպեց կոնկրետ խմբակ ու հաջողություն գրանցեց։ Ու էս շատ տխուր ա։

Հայաստանուն մեդիագրագիտության լրջագույն խնդիր կա՝ ի թիվս այլ խնդիրների։

----------

Freeman (17.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բա իմ ասածն էլ հենց էդ ա, որ խոսքերին պետք չի ուշադրություն դարձնել, լյուբոյ խոստումն էլ ջուր ա, գործողությունները պիտի որոշիչ լինեն։


Օքեյ:
Իրավունք ունես էդպես համարելու:
Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ հակառակը՝ խոսքը պիտի բարձր արժեք ունենա ու իհարկե միշտ ամրապնդվի գործով:






> Բա ասում են, խի չե՞ն ասում որ թուլամորթություն ա  ու մեկն ինձ լրիվ զուգահեռ ա, թե ինչ են ասում․․․ իսկ վայնասունին ուրիշ ո՞նց ասես․․․


Իսկ ինձ զուգահեռ չի ))
Ես կգերադասեյի, որ հասարակության բջիջներն էնքան հասուն լինեյին, որ մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ պիտակումներից զերծ մնային, առավել ևս, եթե դա արվում է այլակարծության պատճառով:





> հեն ա Բյուրի նկարագրությունից հետո դու այս կատարվածի մասին կարծիք հայտնելու հոտ առա՞ր, էլ վայնասունը ո՞նց ա լինում։


Ճիշտն ասած տենց խմբի մասին առաջին անգամ եմ լսում ու առայժմ չեմ կարող դրա մասին կարծիք հայտնել:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հայաստանուն մեդիագրագիտության լրջագույն խնդիր կա՝ ի թիվս այլ խնդիրների։


ոչ միայն մեդիագիտության, այլ ընդհանրապես տեղեկատվական գրագիտության, ու քանի գնում ա, սա էլ ավելի մեծ խնդիր է դառնալու, եթե լուրջ աշխատանքներ չարվեն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տարբերակ միշտ կա՝ տեխնոլոգիայից կախված։ Նախ մոնտաժել ու տարածում էին մի տարբերակ, որը 15րդ րոպեից չի սկսվում, այլ ավելի ուշվանից, նայողը բացարձակ չի տեսնում կոնտեքստը, երկրորդ, շատերն իսկի էդ մոնտաժած տարբերակը չեն տեսել, բավարարվել են էստեղից-էնտեղից կարդացածով, որը կոնըեքստից լրիվ կտրած ա։
> 
> Չհաշված բացառիկ մարդկանց, որոնք կոնկրետ անհամաձայնություն ունեն Կարպիսի ասածի հետ ու էդ իրանց իրավունքն ա, մնացածը ընդամենը տեղեկատվական գրոհի զոհ դառան։ Գրոհը կազմակերպեց կոնկրետ խմբակ ու հաջողություն գրանցեց։ Ու էս շատ տխուր ա։
> 
> Հայաստանուն մեդիագրագիտության լրջագույն խնդիր կա՝ ի թիվս այլ խնդիրների։


Հա, էդ խմբի աշխատաոճը լրիվ էդ ա․ կոնտեքստից կտրել ու հիստերիկ ձևով տարածել։ Ու ցավոք Կարպիսի դեպքն առաջինը չի։ Ավելին ասեմ՝ ես դեռ չեմ տեսել մի դեպք, երբ էս խումբն անհաջողություն գրանցի, ինչն ահագին մտահոգիչ ա։ Իրանց վրա ԱԱԾ ուղարկելն էլ կատակ չէր։ Կարևոր ա պարզելը, թե ում շահերն են իրանք ներկայացնում ու ուզածներն ինչ ա։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Այ Բյուր ջան, իրենց ուղղակի հարթակ ա պետք տալ՝ իրենց չգաղափարներով իրենք իրենց կթաղեն։


Վստահ ե՞ս: Ստեղ վհուկների սովորական որս ա գնում. հարթակից բյուրեղ գաղափարներ չեն շաղ տալու, գոռալու են, որ գյուղի ծայրի խրճիթի Ագնեսը ջադու կախարդ ա, իր պատճառով ա, որ անասունները սատկեցին, գարին էլ չորացավ, ու ընդհանրապես՝ տեսել են, թե ոնց ա լիալուսնի ժամանակ նորածինների արյունը խմում, պետք ա վռազ վառել: Դու հա էլ հազար հատ logical fallacy բռնի Գոռ Թամազյանի հետ բանավիճելիս, ձեռի հետ էլ մարդու իրավունքների հռչակագիրը անգիր ասա, մեկ ա՝ ինքը ասելու ա, որ հայ ազգը մամոնտներից էլ հին ա, գոմիկներն են մեղավոր, որ ծովից ծով չենք, մեռնեմ զինվորի սրտին, հայ աղջկա ընդերքը սուրբ ա, մենք ամենա-ամենախելոքն ենք, Ազնավուր, Տիգրան Մեծ, Վիկտոր Համբարձումյան, Անդրանիկ, ու հա, Ագնեսներին վառել ա պետք:

Ինձնից լավ գիտես. բանավիճում են ոչ թե ընդդիմախոսին համոզելու համար, այլ հանդիսատեսին: Հիմա նայի, թե էս պահին հանդիսատեսը ով ա, ինչ ա մտածում ու ինչ ա ուզում:

----------

Chuk (17.07.2018), Freeman (17.07.2018), Sagittarius (17.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2018), Արէա (17.07.2018), Տրիբուն (17.07.2018)

----------


## Արէա

Մի միտք ա խմորվում մոտս, բայց չեմ կարողանում լավ ձևակերպել։
Մոտավորապես սենց. Էսօրվա պաշտոնյաները ստանում են միջինը 400 հազար աշխատավարձ, կողքից ոչ մի կոպեկ չունեն։ Նույն պաշտոնը նախկինում զբաղեցնողները ստանում էին էլի էդքան, ու մի 2 միլիոն էլ կողքից կպցնում էին ամեն ամիս։ Դրա համար էլ նախկին պաշտոնյաները կառչած էին աթոռներից, իսկ նորերին առանձնապես կապող բան չկա, բացի էս հեղափոխական ոգևորությունը, որը շուտով անցնելու ա, ու շատերը Կարպիսի պես թքելու են, գնան հանգիստ իրանց ծրագրավորում, թարգմանչություն, դիջեյ-բարմենությունն անեն, նույն, ու ավելի բարձր աշխատավարձերով։ Ու վերջիվերջո էդ պաշտոններին հայտնվելու ու էլի կառչելու են կողքից մի քանի միլիոն կպցնողները։

----------

Chuk (17.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի միտք ա խմորվում մոտս, բայց չեմ կարողանում լավ ձևակերպել։
> Մոտավորապես սենց. Էսօրվա պաշտոնյաները ստանում են միջինը 400 հազար աշխատավարձ, կողքից ոչ մի կոպեկ չունեն։ Նույն պաշտոնը նախկինում զբաղեցնողները ստանում էին էլի էդքան, ու մի 2 միլիոն էլ կողքից կպցնում էին ամեն ամիս։ Դրա համար էլ նախկին պաշտոնյաները կառչած էին աթոռներից, իսկ նորերին առանձնապես կապող բան չկա, բացի էս հեղափոխական ոգևորությունը, որը շուտով անցնելու ա, ու շատերը Կարպիսի պես թքելու են, գնան հանգիստ իրանց ծրագրավորում, թարգմանչություն, դիջեյ-բարմենությունն անեն, նույն, ու ավելի բարձր աշխատավարձերով։ Ու վերջիվերջո էդ պաշտոններին հայտնվելու ու էլի կառչելու են կողքից մի քանի միլիոն կպցնողները։


Ահա, ու երբ փորձում ես հանրային լսելի հարց դարձնես իրանց վարձատրության բարձրացումը, միանգամից նույն ռազմահայրենասիրական ժխորն ա դուրս գալիս, թե ինչի պետք ա սաղ խնդիրները թողած հիմա դրանով զբաղվենք։

Բայց կոնկրետ էս էդ դեպքը չի։ Կարպիսը որ երկար չէր աշխատելու, գոնե իմ համար պարզ էր։ Ու էդ վարձավճարի հետ կապ չունի։ Իրա տարելկայում չէր։ Ու ի դեպ էդ մասին հենց առաջին օրերին տեքստ էր գրել, որ ժամանակավոր ա ստեղ՝ ուժերը հեղափոխությանը ի սպաս դնելու համար։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վստահ ե՞ս: Ստեղ վհուկների սովորական որս ա գնում. հարթակից բյուրեղ գաղափարներ չեն շաղ տալու, գոռալու են, որ գյուղի ծայրի խրճիթի Ագնեսը ջադու կախարդ ա, իր պատճառով ա, որ անասունները սատկեցին, գարին էլ չորացավ, ու ընդհանրապես՝ տեսել են, թե ոնց ա լիալուսնի ժամանակ նորածինների արյունը խմում, պետք ա վռազ վառել: Դու հա էլ հազար հատ logical fallacy բռնի Գոռ Թամազյանի հետ բանավիճելիս, ձեռի հետ էլ մարդու իրավունքների հռչակագիրը անգիր ասա, մեկ ա՝ ինքը ասելու ա, որ հայ ազգը մամոնտներից էլ հին ա, գոմիկներն են մեղավոր, որ ծովից ծով չենք, մեռնեմ զինվորի սրտին, հայ աղջկա ընդերքը սուրբ ա, մենք ամենա-ամենախելոքն ենք, Ազնավուր, Տիգրան Մեծ, Վիկտոր Համբարձումյան, Անդրանիկ, ու հա, Ագնեսներին վառել ա պետք:
> 
> Ինձնից լավ գիտես. բանավիճում են ոչ թե ընդդիմախոսին համոզելու համար, այլ հանդիսատեսին: Հիմա նայի, թե էս պահին հանդիսատեսը ով ա, ինչ ա մտածում ու ինչ ա ուզում:


Հա, դե, ասեցի արդեն՝ տեղեկատվական գրագիտության հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ ունենք, բայց իրենց դատի տալով էլ այդ հարցը չեմ կարծում թե լուծվի․․․ իզուր ինքդ քո ոտ ու ձեռը կապում ես, մինչև իրենք իրենց որսը շարունակում են, հլը կողքից էլ շեփորները նոր ուժով ահազանգելու են, որ խոսքի ազատության դեմ տարվող քաղաքականություն է կառավարությունը բռնել։ Հասարակությունն է կրթել պետք, թող իրենք էլ իրենց որսը շարունակեն, տեսնենք վերջում իրենց լսողները ովքեր են մնում։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վստահ ե՞ս: Ստեղ վհուկների սովորական որս ա գնում. հարթակից բյուրեղ գաղափարներ չեն շաղ տալու, գոռալու են, որ գյուղի ծայրի խրճիթի Ագնեսը ջադու կախարդ ա, իր պատճառով ա, որ անասունները սատկեցին, գարին էլ չորացավ, ու ընդհանրապես՝ տեսել են, թե ոնց ա լիալուսնի ժամանակ նորածինների արյունը խմում, պետք ա վռազ վառել: *Դու հա էլ հազար հատ logical fallacy բռնի Գոռ Թամազյանի հետ բանավիճելիս*, ձեռի հետ էլ մարդու իրավունքների հռչակագիրը անգիր ասա, մեկ ա՝ ինքը ասելու ա, որ հայ ազգը մամոնտներից էլ հին ա, գոմիկներն են մեղավոր, որ ծովից ծով չենք, մեռնեմ զինվորի սրտին, հայ աղջկա ընդերքը սուրբ ա, մենք ամենա-ամենախելոքն ենք, Ազնավուր, Տիգրան Մեծ, Վիկտոր Համբարձումյան, Անդրանիկ, ու հա, Ագնեսներին վառել ա պետք:
> 
> Ինձնից լավ գիտես. բանավիճում են ոչ թե ընդդիմախոսին համոզելու համար, այլ հանդիսատեսին: Հիմա նայի, թե էս պահին հանդիսատեսը ով ա, ինչ ա մտածում ու ինչ ա ուզում:



Հ․Գ․
Իսկ իրենց հետ բանավիճել ես սենց թե նենց չեմ առաջարկում․․․ կացնի հետ չեն բանավիճում, այլ հանրությանը այդ կացնի կացին լինելն են բացատրում։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մի միտք ա խմորվում մոտս, բայց չեմ կարողանում լավ ձևակերպել։
> Մոտավորապես սենց. Էսօրվա պաշտոնյաները ստանում են միջինը 400 հազար աշխատավարձ, կողքից ոչ մի կոպեկ չունեն։ Նույն պաշտոնը նախկինում զբաղեցնողները ստանում էին էլի էդքան, ու մի 2 միլիոն էլ կողքից կպցնում էին ամեն ամիս։ Դրա համար էլ նախկին պաշտոնյաները կառչած էին աթոռներից, իսկ նորերին առանձնապես կապող բան չկա, բացի էս հեղափոխական ոգևորությունը, որը շուտով անցնելու ա, ու շատերը Կարպիսի պես թքելու են, գնան հանգիստ իրանց ծրագրավորում, թարգմանչություն, դիջեյ-բարմենությունն անեն, նույն, ու ավելի բարձր աշխատավարձերով։ Ու վերջիվերջո էդ պաշտոններին հայտնվելու ու էլի կառչելու են կողքից մի քանի միլիոն կպցնողները։


Պետք չի թերագնահատել իշանության զգացողության գործոնը․․․ շատ-շատերը համաձայն կլինեն ցածր աշխատավարձի էլ, եթե իմանան, որ իրենց ձեռքերում իրական իշխանական լծակներ կան, որոնցով հնարավոր է իրավիճակ փոխել․․․ բայց դե փոխվարչապետի մամլո խոսնակը երևի այդպիսի լծակներ չունի, ու ճիշտն ասած ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում փոխվարչապետի մամլո խոսնակի պաշտոնի իմաստը․․․ ինչո՞ւ չի սա համատեղված վարչապետի մամլո խոսնակի պարտականությունների հետ։

----------

Տրիբուն (17.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Պետք չի թերագնահատել իշանության զգացողության գործոնը․․․ շատ-շատերը համաձայն կլինեն ցածր աշխատավարձի էլ, եթե իմանան, որ իրենց ձեռքերում իրական իշխանական լծակներ կան, որոնցով հնարավոր է իրավիճակ փոխել․․․ բայց դե փոխվարչապետի մամլո խոսնակը երևի այդպիսի լծակներ չունի, ու ճիշտն ասած ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում փոխվարչապետի մամլո խոսնակի պաշտոնի իմաստը․․․ ինչո՞ւ չի սա համատեղված վարչապետի մամլո խոսնակի պարտականությունների հետ։


Որտև մեր սահմանադրությունը բավականին բլեֆային ա։ Ու իրականում ներկայիս վարչապետի գործառուկթները գրեթե նույնական են նախկին նախագահի գործառույթներին, ներկայիս առաջին փոխվարչապետի գործառույթները նախկին վարչապետի գործառույթներին։

Այսինքն էդ 2ը առանձին լուրջ պաշտոններ են, որոնցից ամեն մեկը պետք ա ունենա իրա առանձին մեծ աշխատակազմը։ Համատեղելի չեն։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հա, դե, ասեցի արդեն՝ տեղեկատվական գրագիտության հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ ունենք, բայց իրենց դատի տալով էլ այդ հարցը չեմ կարծում թե լուծվի․․․ իզուր ինքդ քո ոտ ու ձեռը կապում ես, մինչև իրենք իրենց որսը շարունակում են, հլը կողքից էլ շեփորները նոր ուժով ահազանգելու են, որ խոսքի ազատության դեմ տարվող քաղաքականություն է կառավարությունը բռնել։ *Հասարակությունն է կրթել պետք*, թող իրենք էլ իրենց որսը շարունակեն, տեսնենք վերջում իրենց լսողները ովքեր են մնում։


Սրա մասին մի երկու րոպե մտածելուց հետո․․․․ Սա իսկը Աննա Հակոբյանի համար գործ ա։ Էն «Իմ քայլը» հիմնադրամը լավ գործ ա, բայց դա բացելուց հետո թող ուրիշներին հանձնի, իսկ ինքն իր լրագրողական մասնագիտության հիման վրա լայնածվալ մեդիագիտության ու տեղեկատվական գրագիտության բարձրացման կամպանիա սկսի։ Սրանով շատ ավելի շատ կնպաստի ժողովրդավարական հասարակության կերտմանը, քան հիմնադրամներով։ Նատուռի իրա բռենդը սրա շուրջ ա պետք ստեղծել՝ համ կին (ներկայացնում է հասարակության մեջ «լռության» մատնված կեսին), համ բացահայտ խոսացող, համ լրագրող, համ զինվորի մայր․․․ լավ կլիներ․․․

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2018), Հայկօ (17.07.2018), Տրիբուն (17.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, դե, ասեցի արդեն՝ տեղեկատվական գրագիտության հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ ունենք, բայց իրենց դատի տալով էլ այդ հարցը չեմ կարծում թե լուծվի․․․ իզուր ինքդ քո ոտ ու ձեռը կապում ես, մինչև իրենք իրենց որսը շարունակում են, հլը կողքից էլ շեփորները նոր ուժով ահազանգելու են, որ խոսքի ազատության դեմ տարվող քաղաքականություն է կառավարությունը բռնել։ Հասարակությունն է կրթել պետք, թող իրենք էլ իրենց որսը շարունակեն, տեսնենք վերջում իրենց լսողները ովքեր են մնում։


Ծլնգ, դու մինչև հասարակություն կրթես, իրանք տասնյակ կարպիսների հրաժարական տալ կտան, քանի՜-քանի՜ օրենքներ չեն թողնի՝ անցնեն (հետևաբար լիքը խոցելի խմբեր կշարունակեն օրենքով պաշտպանված չլինել), ու ինչքան ադեկվատ մարդ կա, բերանը կփակի, կնստի, որ դրանց դռբի տակ չընկնի։ Իսկ դատի տալն իրանց դեմն առնելու ամենաարդյունավետ միջոցն ա։ Եթե անընդհատ դատեր պարտվեն ու ստիպված լինեն մուծվել, մանրից կսկսվեն կամ գոնե իրանց հիստերիկությունը մի քիչ չափուսահմանի մեջ կմտցնեն։ Ու շատ լավ կլիներ, որ հենց կառավարությունից էլ մեսիջ գար, որ էդ վարքագիծն օքեյ չի։ Էլի համաձայն մի էղի, էլի քննադատի մարդու ասածները, բայց ոչ թե սոված գայլի նման նստի, սպասի, թե երբ ա մեկը մի բառ էս կողմ-էն կողմ ասելու, որ խաչես էդ մարդուն։

----------

Freeman (17.07.2018), Հայկօ (17.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Որտև մեր սահմանադրությունը բավականին բլեֆային ա։ Ու իրականում ներկայիս վարչապետի գործառուկթները գրեթե նույնական են նախկին նախագահի գործառույթներին, ներկայիս առաջին փոխվարչապետի գործառույթները նախկին վարչապետի գործառույթներին։
> 
> Այսինքն էդ 2ը առանձին լուրջ պաշտոններ են, որոնցից ամեն մեկը պետք ա ունենա իրա առանձին մեծ աշխատակազմը։ Համատեղելի չեն։


Տուֆտություն, մի խոսքով․․․ հնարավո՞ր չի մի հատ ընդհանուր կառավարության մեդիա ծառայություն ստեղծել, դրա շեֆն էլ կլինի վարչապետի ու կառավարության մամլո խոսնակը, իսկ թմում ընգրկված կլինեն շարքային աշխատող Կարպիսները, ում խոսքը երբեք չպիտի ընկալվի որպես պաշտոնական խոսք։

----------

Տրիբուն (17.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, դու մինչև հասարակություն կրթես, իրանք տասնյակ կարպիսների հրաժարական տալ կտան, քանի՜-քանի՜ օրենքներ չեն թողնի՝ անցնեն (հետևաբար լիքը խոցելի խմբեր կշարունակեն օրենքով պաշտպանված չլինել), ու ինչքան ադեկվատ մարդ կա, բերանը կփակի, կնստի, որ դրանց դռբի տակ չընկնի։ Իսկ դատի տալն իրանց դեմն առնելու ամենաարդյունավետ միջոցն ա։ Եթե անընդհատ դատեր պարտվեն ու ստիպված լինեն մուծվել, մանրից կսկսվեն կամ գոնե իրանց հիստերիկությունը մի քիչ չափուսահմանի մեջ կմտցնեն։ Ու շատ լավ կլիներ, որ հենց կառավարությունից էլ մեսիջ գար, որ էդ վարքագիծն օքեյ չի։ Էլի համաձայն մի էղի, էլի քննադատի մարդու ասածները, բայց ոչ թե սոված գայլի նման նստի, սպասի, թե երբ ա մեկը մի բառ էս կողմ-էն կողմ ասելու, որ խաչես էդ մարդուն։


Բյուր ջան, ես քո վստահությունը չունեմ մեր դատական համակարգի հանդեպ։ Այդ դատական գործերը տարիներով ձգձգվելու են ու քո ուզած արդյունքը չեն տալու, բայց իրենց համար լիքը գոռալու տեղ են ստեղծելու։ Կառավարությունն ինքն ա սրանց ձեռը կրակի մեջ, ու ուղղակի լավ (մեկ անձ) խոսնակ ա պետք, որ ամեն անգամ խոսալուց սրանց հավասարանցի հարայ տվող հայվանների, կողքից էլ ասի, որ մենք ավելի լուրջ խնդիրներ ունենք մեր դեմ ծառացած, քան ֆեյսբուքյան կոյուղու զտումը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ես քո վստահությունը չունեմ մեր դատական համակարգի հանդեպ։ Այդ դատական գործերը տարիներով ձգձգվելու են ու քո ուզած արդյունքը չեն տալու, բայց իրենց համար լիքը գոռալու տեղ են ստեղծելու։ Կառավարությունն ինքն ա սրանց ձեռը կրակի մեջ, ու ուղղակի լավ (մեկ անձ) խոսնակ ա պետք, որ ամեն անգամ խոսալուց սրանց հավասարանցի հարայ տվող հայվանների, կողքից էլ ասի, որ մենք ավելի լուրջ խնդիրներ ունենք մեր դեմ ծառացած, քան ֆեյսբուքյան կոյուղու զտումը։


Նախադեպ կա  :Smile:  Որոշ դեպքերում դատի տվողները հաղթում են, որոշ դեպքերում՝ չէ։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում քիչ են դատի տվողները։ 
Խոսնակի գաղափարն էլ վատ միտք չի, բայց ոնց որ թե ներկայիս կառավարությունը շրջանցում ա խոսնակի ինստիտուտը՝ հույսները լայվերի վրա դնելով։ Ի դեպ, լրագրողական դաշտն ահագին բողոքում ա սրանից, որ ինֆոն մենակ (կամ առաջինը) ֆեյսբուքում ա շրջանառվում, ու խոսնակի զանգելով ինֆո ստանալ հնարավոր չի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նախադեպ կա  Որոշ դեպքերում դատի տվողները հաղթում են, որոշ դեպքերում՝ չէ։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում քիչ են դատի տվողները։


Ճիշտն ասած հեչ չէի ուզենա ամեն հարցում դատի տվող հասարակություն դառնայինք, դրա հետևանքով մենակ փաստաբաններն են շահում, օրենքներն էլ դառնում են անընթեռնելի հասարակ մահկանացուների համար։ Կիրթ ու տեղեկատվաճանաչ (այս բառը պիտի բառարաններ ներմուծվի) հասարակությունն ինձ շատ ավելի շատ ա դզում։




> Խոսնակի գաղափարն էլ վատ միտք չի, բայց ոնց որ թե ներկայիս կառավարությունը շրջանցում ա խոսնակի ինստիտուտը՝ հույսները լայվերի վրա դնելով։ Ի դեպ, լրագրողական դաշտն ահագին բողոքում ա սրանից, որ ինֆոն մենակ (կամ առաջինը) ֆեյսբուքում ա շրջանառվում, ու խոսնակի զանգելով ինֆո ստանալ հնարավոր չի։


տեղեկատվական բառդակ, ու ունենք էն ինչ ունենք, սողոսկուններն էլ օգտվում են․․․

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած հեչ չէի ուզենա ամեն հարցում դատի տվող հասարակություն դառնայինք, դրա հետևանքով մենակ փաստաբաններն են շահում, օրենքներն էլ դառնում են անընթեռնելի հասարակ մահկանացուների համար։ Կիրթ ու տեղեկատվաճանաչ (այս բառը պիտի բառարաններ ներմուծվի) հասարակությունն ինձ շատ ավելի շատ ա դզում։
> 
> 
> տեղեկատվական բառդակ, ու ունենք էն ինչ ունենք, սողոսկուններն էլ օգտվում են․․․


Ամեն հարց չի, կոնկրետ հիստերիկների խումբ ա, որոնց դեմը պետք ա առնել։
Ու չէ, տեղեկատվական բառդակը կապ չունի։ Սրանք բավական բարձրագոչ են ու կազմակերպված։ Հակառակը՝ եթե բառդակ լիներ, իրանց դեմն առնելն ավելի հեշտ կլիներ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ամեն հարց չի, կոնկրետ հիստերիկների խումբ ա, որոնց դեմը պետք ա առնել։
> Ու չէ, տեղեկատվական բառդակը կապ չունի։ Սրանք բավական բարձրագոչ են ու կազմակերպված։ Հակառակը՝ եթե բառդակ լիներ, իրանց դեմն առնելն ավելի հեշտ կլիներ։


Բառդակը կառավարության կողմից միասնական մեդիաճակատ չունենալը նկատի ունեի։ Ու դրա պատճառով այս կազմակերպված խումբը կարում ա ցանցում հատ-հատ Կարպիս քացու տակ գցի, Թորոսյան շարունակաբար տփի (չգիտեմ նույն խումբն ա թե չէ, բայց էլի հավայի բազառների շարունակական պրոցես ա աչքիս երևում) ու տենց։

Դե դա էլ է իմ աչքին դատամոլություն երևում։ Ու էլի, հիստերիկների խմբի դիմացը դատական գործերո՞վ ես առնում։ Եսիմ, սա իրենց հիստերիկությունները ավելի «կռուտիտավոր» ու իրավականորեն անխոցելի կդարձնի, բայց դժվար վերացնի։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չուկ, շնորհակալ եմ վիդեոն դնելու համար։ Վերջապես կարողացա ինքս նայել ու լսել, թե բառացիորեն ինչ ա ասել (15-րդ րոպեից)։ Բայց Կարպիսը լրիվ ճիշտ ա ասել, ու չեմ կարծում, թե էստեղ ուրիշ կերպ հասկանալու տարբերակ կար։ Ու կոշմար ա, որ ռազմահայրենասիրական վայնասուն ա բարձրացել դրանից։ Էս նոր կառավարությունը ինչե՜ր ունի քաշելու դրանց ձեռը։


Ժող, ինձ թվում է, օբյեկտիվ չեք ուզում լինել, ու կողմնակալություն եք անում: Էն ինչի շուրջ հիսթերիան սկսվել է, ինձ թվում է՝ վերաբերում է 17:20 ից ասվածին, որտեղ տղան ակնհայտ էմոցիոնալ բուլշիթում է, 18 տարեկան զինվորին համարելով երեխա, որը լավ չի հասկանում, թե ինչ է կատարվում, ինչը խիստ վիճարկելի է, տվյալ պարագայում պոտենցիալ նսեմացնող կարծիք է (դիցուք, իրականում այդ երեխաները փայլուն գիտակցել են ինչ է կատարվում, ու որն է իրենց դերը, ոչ մեկս չգիտենք ու 1000 տոկոս չի բացառվում, որ ճիշտ հակառակն է, շատ երեխաներ բավականին շուտ են հասունանում, 18 տարեկանը եթե երեխա է, խի՞ չենք բանակ ուղարկում 25 տարեկանից և այլն), ու հարցից հավայի շեղվում է, զուտ անիմաստ ու հրահրող կարծիք արտահայտելու համար:
Այսինքն ի՞նչ է ուզում ասել,  Ռոբերտ Աբաջյանին համարենք հանգամանքների զոհ դառած երեխայի ու դադարենք հերոս համարել, WTF?
Լրիվ ուրիշ հարց է, երբ ուզուրպատորները սիմվոլներով ու պատկերներով հեղեղում են երկիրը, ու դրանց հետևում զբաղվում ազգը թալանելով ու այլ ստորություններով: Այսինքն արհեստականորեն փորձում են հայրենասիրություն պրոպագանդել իրենցից հիասթափված ժողովդրին:
Ես կարող եմ փորձել գուշակել, թե ինքը իրականում ինչ էր ուզում ասել, բայց Չուկը երևի ճիշտ ա ասում, մարդը դեռ խոսք չի կարողանում կառուցել: Է չի կարողանում, ուրեմն դեռ շուտ է մամուլի խոսնակ աշխատելու համար: 
Ես էլ եմ զզվում ռազմահայրենասիրական հիսթերիայից, բայց դե էս պարագայում վայթե ահագին կանխատեսելի էր:

----------

Lion (18.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Վիշապ երեխա բառը մի քիչ սազական բառ չի, պետք չէր օգտագործել, բայց մնացածի հետ կապված մարդիկ պիտի հասկանային, թե ինչ էր ուզում ասեր: Մեր հերոս տղերքն են, իրենց արյունով  պահեցինք հողերը, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իրենք հասուն հրամանատարի կամ զինվորի մտածելակերպ ունեն: Իրենք հասկացել են, որ կյանքի մահու կռիվա, չեն նահանջել ու պոստն են պահել, բայց կարողա հասուն հրամանատարը որոշեր, որ պիտի նահանջեն ու չզոհվեն, որ լավ է կենդանի մնալ, որպեսզի կարողանան ազատագրեն կորցրածը: Խոսքը էսպիսի երևույթների մասին է ու ոչ թե ամգիտակից մահի:
Որ ուզում ես իմանաս հերոս բառը իմ համար անընդունելիա, բայց նաև գիտեմ, թե խի ա էդ բառը հորինված:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի միտք ա խմորվում մոտս, բայց չեմ կարողանում լավ ձևակերպել։
> Մոտավորապես սենց. Էսօրվա պաշտոնյաները ստանում են միջինը 400 հազար աշխատավարձ, կողքից ոչ մի կոպեկ չունեն։ Նույն պաշտոնը նախկինում զբաղեցնողները ստանում էին էլի էդքան, ու մի 2 միլիոն էլ կողքից կպցնում էին ամեն ամիս։ Դրա համար էլ նախկին պաշտոնյաները կառչած էին աթոռներից, իսկ նորերին առանձնապես կապող բան չկա, բացի էս հեղափոխական ոգևորությունը, որը շուտով անցնելու ա, ու շատերը Կարպիսի պես թքելու են, գնան հանգիստ իրանց ծրագրավորում, թարգմանչություն, դիջեյ-բարմենությունն անեն, նույն, ու ավելի բարձր աշխատավարձերով։ Ու վերջիվերջո էդ պաշտոններին հայտնվելու ու էլի կառչելու են կողքից մի քանի միլիոն կպցնողները։


Ես հավատում եմ պետական ծառայության էթիկային։ Կա տենց բան։ Մենակ փողը չի, որ պեական ծառայության անցնելիս որոշիչ ա։ Կարող ա ֆանտաստիկ ինչ-որ բան եմ ասում, բայց ժամանակակից աշխարհի առաջադեմ երկրների կառավարման համակարգերըը կառուցված ա հենց սրա վրա - պետական ծառայողի լավ ու ճիշտ վարք, էթիկայի նորմեր, հասարակությանը ծառայելու ցանկություն, հաշվետու լինելու, որոշումներ ընդունելու ու դրանց համար պատասխանատվություն ստանձնելու կամք…

Սենց լիքը սիրուն խոսքեր ....   :LOL:  

Չեմ ասում պետք ա պետական ծառայողը սոված ու աղքատ լինի: Ինքը պիտի լավ վարձատրվի: Բայց եթե մարդիկ մի պահ որոշում են ընդունել, որ իրանք պատասխանատվություն են վերցնում սենց աշխատավարձով, էտ չի նշանակում, որ վաղը հարաժարվելու են էտ գործից, եթե աշխատավարձիի բարձրացում չլինի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վարչապետի աշխատակազմի գործերի կառավարիչը պաշտոնից ազատման դիմում է գրել

Էս տղեն էլ գնաց: Սա էլ կարծեմ ասել է, որ ինքը ինչ-որ ուրիշ եկեղեցուց ա, առաքելական չի, ու .... դե «ով հայ առաքելական չի, հայ չի» կայֆերը սկսվել էին…

----------

Արէա (18.07.2018), Ծլնգ (18.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Վարչապետի աշխատակազմի գործերի կառավարիչը պաշտոնից ազատման դիմում է գրել
> 
> Էս տղեն էլ գնաց: Սա էլ կարծեմ ասել է, որ ինքը ինչ-որ ուրիշ եկեղեցուց ա, առաքելական չի, ու .... դե «ով հայ առաքելական չի, հայ չի» կայֆերը սկսվել էին…


Սրա հետ կապված մի քանի գծով արշավ գնաց, էդ թվում կարողացան արշավի մեջ ներգրավվեն Լևոնի համախոհներին՝ ջրի երես հանելով Լևոնի հասցեին ֆիզիկական արատի հիշատակմամբ վիրավորանքը: Էդ արվեց նրանից հետո, որ տեսան, որ Լևոնի համախոհները պաշտպանում են մարդու կրոնական ազատությունը: Կարելի ա ասել՝ պրոֆեսիոնալ աշխատեցին: (Ի դեպ նշեմ, որ ես ու Լևոնի էլի շատ համախոհներ հասկանալով թե ինչ թակարդ ա, էս սռաչին որևէ կերպ չենք խառնվել, հակառակը, փորձել ենք մեղմել)

Բայց էս տղեն, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, ֆբ ակտիվության մեջ պաշտոնյա եղած ժամանակ իսկապես անթույլատրելի բաներ էր անում: 

Ու մեկ ա, չի դզում, որ մի խումբ մարդիկ այ սենց սաղիս մանիպուլացնելով կարողանում են սենց հրաժարականների հասնել: Սրանք, իմ համոզմամբ, բացարձակապես էն դեպքերը չեն, որ ժողովրդի խոսքը լսելի ա դառնում: Ստեղ հստակ մանիպուլյացիա ա գնում:

----------

Տրիբուն (18.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու մեկ ա, չի դզում, որ մի խումբ մարդիկ այ սենց սաղիս մանիպուլացնելով կարողանում են սենց հրաժարականների հասնել: Սրանք, իմ համոզմամբ, բացարձակապես էն դեպքերը չեն, որ ժողովրդի խոսքը լսելի ա դառնում: Ստեղ հստակ մանիպուլյացիա ա գնում:


Էս հաստատ  :Sad:  Ու սրա ստոպը պիտի տալ։
ՖԲ-ում տեսակետ էր հնչում, որ դրանք ուզում են իշխանության գալ, դրա համար են սենց բաներ անում։ Հույս ունեմ՝ դավադրության տեսություն ա։

----------


## Chuk

> Էս հաստատ  Ու սրա ստոպը պիտի տալ։
> ՖԲ-ում տեսակետ էր հնչում, որ դրանք ուզում են իշխանության գալ, դրա համար են սենց բաներ անում։ Հույս ունեմ՝ դավադրության տեսություն ա։


Բյուր ջան, «Դրանք»-դ չգիտեմ ով են, իմ ասածում դավադրություն չկա, վաղուց եմ ասել, որ ՀՀԿ-ն փորձելու ա ռևանշ անել, սրանք էլ իր որոշակի շերտի սալդատներն են, որ ռևանշիստական մանր-մունր քայլեր են անում:

----------


## Lion

> Զուտ մարդկայնորեն, քու տունը շինվի  «Զուտ մարդկայնորեն» համ պիտի գործի ընդունեիր, համ էլ հետը ամեն օր պերերիվ անեիր։ 
> 
> Իսկ ճիշտ պատասխանն է․ աշխատանքի չեմ ընդունի, քանի որ գիշերը Վարդան Մամիկոնյանը, հայրենասիրական հետերոսեքսուալ գերանը ձեռը, կգա երազիս ու էտ գերանը մինչև քոքը կկոխի քամակս։


Տրիբուն ջան, թույլ տուր ասել՝ կրկին անտեղի սուր ու կոպիտ տոնի ես անցնում, սահմանային կատակներով, քամակ, բան - տհաճա, ապեր, էս մասին մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ ահագին խոսել ենք:

Բյուր ջան, էդ, ասպես կոչված "վայնասուն անողներից" մեկն էլ, ըստ քո դասակարգման, ես եմ եղել, թեև ես երբեք անձնապես Կարպիսին չեմ վիրավորել, դա իմ սկզբունքներին դեմ է: Նախորդ էջերում մանրամասն հիմնավորել եմ իմ դիրքորոշումը, բայց որ պարզ լինի, նայիր Վիշապի այս պոստը, որին ըստ էության միանում եմ..




> Ժող, ինձ թվում է, օբյեկտիվ չեք ուզում լինել, ու կողմնակալություն եք անում: Էն ինչի շուրջ հիսթերիան սկսվել է, ինձ թվում է՝ վերաբերում է 17:20 ից ասվածին, որտեղ տղան ակնհայտ էմոցիոնալ բուլշիթում է, 18 տարեկան զինվորին համարելով երեխա, որը լավ չի հասկանում, թե ինչ է կատարվում, ինչը խիստ վիճարկելի է, տվյալ պարագայում պոտենցիալ նսեմացնող կարծիք է (դիցուք, իրականում այդ երեխաները փայլուն գիտակցել են ինչ է կատարվում, ու որն է իրենց դերը, ոչ մեկս չգիտենք ու 1000 տոկոս չի բացառվում, որ ճիշտ հակառակն է, շատ երեխաներ բավականին շուտ են հասունանում, 18 տարեկանը եթե երեխա է, խի՞ չենք բանակ ուղարկում 25 տարեկանից և այլն), ու հարցից հավայի շեղվում է, զուտ անիմաստ ու հրահրող կարծիք արտահայտելու համար:
> Այսինքն ի՞նչ է ուզում ասել,  Ռոբերտ Աբաջյանին համարենք հանգամանքների զոհ դառած երեխայի ու դադարենք հերոս համարել, WTF?
> Լրիվ ուրիշ հարց է, երբ ուզուրպատորները սիմվոլներով ու պատկերներով հեղեղում են երկիրը, ու դրանց հետևում զբաղվում ազգը թալանելով ու այլ ստորություններով: Այսինքն արհեստականորեն փորձում են հայրենասիրություն պրոպագանդել իրենցից հիասթափված ժողովդրին:
> Ես կարող եմ փորձել գուշակել, թե ինքը իրականում ինչ էր ուզում ասել, բայց Չուկը երևի ճիշտ ա ասում, մարդը դեռ խոսք չի կարողանում կառուցել: Է չի կարողանում, ուրեմն դեռ շուտ է մամուլի խոսնակ աշխատելու համար: 
> Ես էլ եմ զզվում ռազմահայրենասիրական հիսթերիայից, բայց դե էս պարագայում վայթե ահագին կանխատեսելի էր:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող, ինձ թվում է, օբյեկտիվ չեք ուզում լինել, ու կողմնակալություն եք անում: Էն ինչի շուրջ հիսթերիան սկսվել է, ինձ թվում է՝ վերաբերում է 17:20 ից ասվածին, որտեղ տղան ակնհայտ էմոցիոնալ բուլշիթում է, 18 տարեկան զինվորին համարելով երեխա, որը լավ չի հասկանում, թե ինչ է կատարվում, ինչը խիստ վիճարկելի է, տվյալ պարագայում պոտենցիալ նսեմացնող կարծիք է (դիցուք, իրականում այդ երեխաները փայլուն գիտակցել են ինչ է կատարվում, ու որն է իրենց դերը, ոչ մեկս չգիտենք ու 1000 տոկոս չի բացառվում, որ ճիշտ հակառակն է, շատ երեխաներ բավականին շուտ են հասունանում, 18 տարեկանը եթե երեխա է, խի՞ չենք բանակ ուղարկում 25 տարեկանից և այլն), ու հարցից հավայի շեղվում է, զուտ անիմաստ ու հրահրող կարծիք արտահայտելու համար:
> Այսինքն ի՞նչ է ուզում ասել,  Ռոբերտ Աբաջյանին համարենք հանգամանքների զոհ դառած երեխայի ու դադարենք հերոս համարել, WTF?
> Լրիվ ուրիշ հարց է, երբ ուզուրպատորները սիմվոլներով ու պատկերներով հեղեղում են երկիրը, ու դրանց հետևում զբաղվում ազգը թալանելով ու այլ ստորություններով: Այսինքն արհեստականորեն փորձում են հայրենասիրություն պրոպագանդել իրենցից հիասթափված ժողովդրին:
> Ես կարող եմ փորձել գուշակել, թե ինքը իրականում ինչ էր ուզում ասել, բայց Չուկը երևի ճիշտ ա ասում, մարդը դեռ խոսք չի կարողանում կառուցել: Է չի կարողանում, ուրեմն դեռ շուտ է մամուլի խոսնակ աշխատելու համար: 
> Ես էլ եմ զզվում ռազմահայրենասիրական հիսթերիայից, բայց դե էս պարագայում վայթե ահագին կանխատեսելի էր:


 @Վիշապ ջան.
1. Թաթուլի ասածին «որ ինքը գիտեր հայրենիքն ա պաշտպանում» Կարպիսը պատասխանում ա «հա, դա գիտեր», էստեղից արդեն պիտի վերանան «ասածը գուշակելու» մասին թեզերը
2. Ինքը երբեք չի ասել, որ տղերքը հերոս չեն
3. Դու էլ ես նույն սխալը անում, դնում ես նայում 17:20-ից հետոն՝ անտեսելով խոսակցության սկիզբն ու կոնտեքստը, իսկ կոնտեքստն էն էր, որ տարբեր ձևերով միլիտարիզացիոն քարոզչություն են տանում ու Կարպիսն ասում ա, ախպոր պես, էդ զոհվածներին մի դարձրեք ձեր գովազդի ապրանք

Որ լավ չի ձևակերպել, այո, փաստ ա: Դրա համար էլ էսքան ծավալվեց: Բայց մի ընկի մեր  @Lion ախպոր ջրերն ու կոնտեքստից կտրած դիր ու քլնգի ))

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.07.2018), Ծլնգ (18.07.2018), Տրիբուն (18.07.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ժողովուրդ, թեմայից դուրս հարց տամ.
Պատերազմի ընթացքում անհավասար պայմաններում մարտնչած ու պոստը չզիջած զինվորի հերոսացումը վատ բանա՞:

Ռազմահայրենասիրության ՀՀԿ-ի կողմից շահարկումը ի նկատի չունեմ:

Ընդհանրապես էլի՝ տարբեր կողմերից թշնամիներով շրջապատված ու ամեն վայրկյան պատերազմական գործողությունների վերսկսման վտանգի տակ գտնվող երկրում ավելի լավա սենց տղերքին հերոսացնե՞ն, թե՞ «շառագունած տխրությամբ պարուրված որոգայթ» սերիալի դերասաններին:

----------


## Վիշապ

Օքեյ: Իմ կարծիքով դեռ անցումային փուլ է, որոշ երիտասարդ էդքան էլ պատրաստ չեն հասարակության հետ աշխատելու (ցանկացած հարցազրույց, բանավեճ, լայվ և այլն հասարակության հետ աշխատել ա), ու եթե սենց արագ կոտրվում են, որ տեղին բացատրության տեղը հրաժարական են տալիս, ապա let it be it'll be:

----------


## Chuk

> Պատերազմի ընթացքում անհավասար պայմաններում մարտնչած ու պոստը չզիջած զինվորի հերոսացումը վատ բանա՞:


Չէ, վատ բան չի: 

Իմ համար վատ ա մենակ զոհված-չզոհված հերոսների բալանսի չպահպանումը: Պարտադիր չի զոհվել՝ հերոս կոչվելու համար:

----------

Գաղթական (18.07.2018), Տրիբուն (18.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, էդ, ասպես կոչված "վայնասուն անողներից" մեկն էլ, ըստ քո դասակարգման, ես եմ եղել, թեև ես երբեք անձնապես Կարպիսին չեմ վիրավորել, դա իմ սկզբունքներին դեմ է: Նախորդ էջերում մանրամասն հիմնավորել եմ իմ դիրքորոշումը, բայց որ պարզ լինի, նայիր Վիշապի այս պոստը, որին ըստ էության միանում եմ..


Ճիշտն ասած ուզում էի ասել, որ դու բավական կոռեկտ ես էստեղ։ Բայց տեսե՞լ ես ֆեյսբուքում ինչ ա կատարվում։

----------

Chuk (18.07.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Չէ, վատ բան չի: 
> 
> Իմ համար վատ ա մենակ զոհված-չզոհված հերոսների բալանսի չպահպանումը: Պարտադիր չի զոհվել՝ հերոս կոչվելու համար:


Համաձայն եմ:

ՈՒղղակի սա միայն հայ զինվորների պարագայում չի, որ էդպեսա:
Ընդհանրապես ա էդպես.. ցավոք..
Կենդանի նկարիչի կտավներն միշտ ավելի էժան են վաճառվում մինչև նրա մահը:

Ժողովուրդն ասումա՝ գնա մեռի, արի սիրեմ ))

----------


## Ծլնգ

> @Վիշապ ջան.
> 1. Թաթուլի ասածին «որ ինքը գիտեր հայրենիքն ա պաշտպանում» Կարպիսը պատասխանում ա «հա, դա գիտեր», էստեղից արդեն պիտի վերանան «ասածը գուշակելու» մասին թեզերը
> 2. Ինքը երբեք չի ասել, որ տղերքը հերոս չեն
> 3. Դու էլ ես նույն սխալը անում, դնում ես նայում 17:20-ից հետոն՝ անտեսելով խոսակցության սկիզբն ու կոնտեքստը, իսկ կոնտեքստն էն էր, որ տարբեր ձևերով միլիտարիզացիոն քարոզչություն են տանում ու *Կարպիսն ասում ա, ախպոր պես, էդ զոհվածներին մի դարձրեք ձեր գովազդի ապրանք*
> 
> Որ լավ չի ձևակերպել, այո, փաստ ա: Դրա համար էլ էսքան ծավալվեց: Բայց մի ընկի մեր  @Lion ախպոր ջրերն ու կոնտեքստից կտրած դիր ու քլնգի ))


ինչ լավ ա էս վերջապես գրեցիր․․․ էս երկու օրը մի երեք անգամ սկսել եմ սրա մասին գրառում գրել, ու քֆուրների հաջորդականությունից բացի ուրիշ բան չէր ստացվում մոտս․․․

արա էդքան դժվար ա մարդու խոսքը հասկանալը, հո երկու-բիթանոց թութակների ազդ չենք, մաման ծաղկաման․․․ երկու բառից բռնում եք ու հա կրկնելով ինքներդ ձեզ համոզում եք թե տղերքին անպատվեց, բանակին անպատվեց, սաղիս անպատվեց․․․ չեմ ջոգում, 18 տարեկան զոհված ժամկետային ծառայողի երեսներով գովազդվող ազգ-բանակի հասարակության մա՞ս եք ուզում լինել #$%@#% @#%@$ @#%%@

----------

Chuk (18.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (18.07.2018), Տրիբուն (18.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> ինչ լավ ա էս վերջապես գրեցիր․․․ էս երկու օրը մի երեք անգամ սկսել եմ սրա մասին գրառում գրել, ու քֆուրների հաջորդականությունից բացի ուրիշ բան չէր ստացվում մոտս․․․
> 
> արա էդքան դժվար ա մարդու խոսքը հասկանալը, հո երկու-բիթանոց թութակների ազդ չենք, մաման ծաղկաման․․․ երկու բառից բռնում եք ու հա կրկնելով ինքներդ ձեզ համոզում եք թե տղերքին անպատվեց, բանակին անպատվեց, սաղիս անպատվեց․․․ չեմ ջոգում, 18 տարեկան զոհված ժամկետային ծառայողի երեսներով գովազդվող ազգ-բանակի հասարակության մա՞ս եք ուզում լինել #$%@#% @#%@$ @#%%@


Ամենավատն էն ա, ինչից որ ես էս օրերին կատաղել եմ, որ իրա էդ խոսքում հուզական մասերը վերցրեցին ու օգտագործեցին հենց նրա համար, ինչի դեմ խոսում էր: Թեթև կայծ գտան ու էս թեման ավելի խորացրին: Ու էդ մանկահասակ դեմքով երեխեքին չանարգելու սուրբ մղումով իրանց նորից օգտագործեցին ռազմահայրենասիրական պաթոսով ռեկլամի համար:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.07.2018), Ծլնգ (18.07.2018), Տրիբուն (18.07.2018)

----------


## Freeman

Ժող, ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկացել։
Երեկ մարդ ա հրաժարական տվել կրոնական պատկանելության պատճառո՞վ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, թույլ տուր ասել՝ կրկին անտեղի սուր ու կոպիտ տոնի ես անցնում, սահմանային կատակներով, քամակ, բան - տհաճա, ապեր, էս մասին մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ ահագին խոսել ենք:
> 
> .


Ապեր, դա երազ էր։ Տենց երազներ ես էլ եմ տեսնում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բյուր ջան, «Դրանք»-դ չգիտեմ ով են, իմ ասածում դավադրություն չկա, վաղուց եմ ասել, որ ՀՀԿ-ն փորձելու ա ռևանշ անել, սրանք էլ իր որոշակի շերտի սալդատներն են, որ ռևանշիստական մանր-մունր քայլեր են անում:


Ապեր, որ Նիկոլը ֆեյսբուքով հեղափոխություն արեց, էտ չի նշանակում, որ ՀՀԿ-ն էլ ֆեսյբուքով ռևանշ կարա անի։ 

Ես, թու թու թու, չգիտեմ էտ ֆեյսբուքներում ինչ ա կատարվում, չեմ էլ ուզում իմանամ, բայց պատկերացնում եմ մոտավորապես սենց․ մի երկու հոգի, հնարավոր ա ՀՀԿ-ական չմոշնիկ, կախվում են մեկի կոնտեքստից կտրված արտահայտությունից։ Ֆեյսբուքում լիքը պարապ զավզակչի կա, որը օրիգինալ երևալու պահը բաց չի թողնում։ Այսինքն կա պատրաստ կանգնած լիքը մարդ՝ որ քաոսային կազմակերպվածությամբ արագ հավաքվում ա ինչ-որ «սկանդալի» շուրջը ու սկսում ա յանի կարծիք հայտնել։ Էս մարդիկ չունեն ինչ-որ քաղաքական կամ գաղափարական կողմնորոշում։ Էս մարդիկ հավաքվում են պարզ սլոգանների կողքերը․ հերոս, սրբազան հող, Հայկ նահապետ, առաքելական եկեղեցի, աղանդավոր, հոմո սափիենս ․․․ 

Սրանց ակղմուկը տևում ա էնքան, ինչքան կա հակազդեցություն։ Հենց հակազդեցությունն ավարտվում ա, սրանք կորում են։ Դրա համար էլ, ոնց ասեցի, Նիկոլի թիմի ուժեղությունն էս պահին նրանում ա, որ ոնց որ ոչ մեկը պաշտոնի հետ արագ չի պատվաստվել: Մարդիկ արագ դուրս են գալիս, կտրում են ակղմուկը քոքից, տեղներն ուրիշ մարդիկ են նշանակվում։ Նենց չի, որ սենց աղմուկի պատճառով ասենք ՊՆ կամ Ֆինանսների նախարար ա ա փոխվել, կամ նույնիսկ առողջապահության։ 

Նենց որ, ռևանշ մռևանշ չկա ․․․ հետհեղափոխական ազատության որոշակի բառդակության հետևանք ա։ Մարդիկ կան ուրախանում են, որ իրանք կարան ֆեյսբուքում աղմուկ անեն, ու ինչ-որ մեկը հրաժարական տա։ Պետք չի շատ լրջին տալ էս ամեն ինչը։ Պետք ա էս սաղ հաշվի առնել, ու Ծլնգը ճիշտ ա, տեղեկատվական գրագիտության խնդիր ունենք, ու էս ուղությամբ պետք ա աշխատել։

----------

Ծլնգ (18.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, որ Նիկոլը ֆեյսբուքով հեղափոխություն արեց, էտ չի նշանակում, որ ՀՀԿ-ն էլ ֆեսյբուքով ռևանշ կարա անի։ 
> 
> Ես, թու թու թու, չգիտեմ էտ ֆեյսբուքներում ինչ ա կատարվում, չեմ էլ ուզում իմանամ, բայց պատկերացնում եմ մոտավորապես սենց․ մի երկու հոգի, հնարավոր ա ՀՀԿ-ական չմոշնիկ, կախվում են մեկի կոնտեքստից կտրված արտահայտությունից։ Ֆեյսբուքում լիքը պարապ զավզակչի կա, որը օրիգինալ երևալու պահը բաց չի թողնում։ Այսինքն կա պատրաստ կանգնած լիքը մարդ՝ որ քաոսային կազմակերպվածությամբ արագ հավաքվում ա ինչ-որ «սկանդալի» շուրջը ու սկսում ա յանի կարծիք հայտնել։ Էս մարդիկ չունեն ինչ-որ քաղաքական կամ գաղափարական կողմնորոշում։ Էս մարդիկ հավաքվում են պարզ սլոգանների կողքերը․ հերոս, սրբազան հող, Հայկ նահապետ, առաքելական եկեղեցի, աղանդավոր, հոմո սափիենս ․․․ 
> 
> Սրանց ակղմուկը տևում ա էնքան, ինչքան կա հակազդեցություն։ Հենց հակազդեցությունն ավարտվում ա, սրանք կորում են։ Դրա համար էլ, ոնց ասեցի, Նիկոլի թիմի ուժեղությունն էս պահին նրանում ա, որ ոնց որ ոչ մեկը պաշտոնի հետ արագ չի պատվաստվել: Մարդիկ արագ դուրս են գալիս, կտրում են ակղմուկը քոքից, տեղներն ուրիշ մարդիկ են նշանակվում։ Նենց չի, որ սենց աղմուկի պատճառով ասենք ՊՆ կամ Ֆինանսների նախարար ա ա փոխվել, կամ նույնիսկ առողջապահության։ 
> 
> Նենց որ, ռևանշ մռևանշ չկա ․․․ հետհեղափոխական ազատության որոշակի բառդակության հետևանք ա։ Մարդիկ կան ուրախանում են, որ իրանք կարան ֆեյսբուքում աղմուկ անեն, ու ինչ-որ մեկը հրաժարական տա։ Պետք չի շատ լրջին տալ էս ամեն ինչը։ Պետք ա էս սաղ հաշվի առնել, ու Ծլնգը ճիշտ ա, տեղեկատվական գրագիտության խնդիր ունենք, ու էս ուղությամբ պետք ա աշխատել։


Տրիբուն ձյա, գրել էի որ սրանք «մանր-մունր ռևանշիստական քայլեր են»։ Ընդամենը պուճուրիկ մարտահրավեր, որը պետք ա քոքահան անել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, գրել էի որ սրանք «մանր-մունր ռևանշիստական քայլեր են»։ Ընդամենը պուճուրիկ մարտահրավեր, որը պետք ա քոքահան անել։


Վա՞տ ա, որ դու մի բառ գրում ես, ես երկու էջ ծավալվում եմ  :LOL:  Վարակ ա ֆռում Ակումբում, վարակ ....

----------

Chuk (18.07.2018), Ծլնգ (18.07.2018), Շինարար (18.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկացել։
> Երեկ մարդ ա հրաժարական տվել կրոնական պատկանելության պատճառո՞վ


Հա  :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա


Էդքան էլ չէ։
Կրոնականի թեմայով մեծ սռաչ չկարողացան կազմակերպեն ու գտան իսկապես անընդունելի մի բան, որ իր դիրքը փորձել ա չարաշահել բիզնես ու դատական ոլորտում ազդեցությունն օգտագործելու համար՝ «Աշտարակ Կաթ» ապրանքանիշի թեմայով, իրա մտերիմներին օգնելու համար։

Պլյուս մեյդան բերեցին արդեն պամտոնում եղած ժամանակ իրա դիսկրիմինացիոն գրառումները, էդ թվում նախկին պաշտոնյաներին ու կաթողիկոսին ուղղված ոչ թե արդարադատության, այլ գնդակահարելու «պահանջ», միասեռականների դեմ դիսկրիմինացիոն կոչեր և այլն։

Սրանցից ամեն մեկին ինքն իր բացատրությունն ունի, որը մեկին կհամոզի, մյուսին՝ չէ։

Ասածս զուտ էն ա, որ իրա հրաժարականին զուտ կրոնական հայացքով չկարողացան հասնել, լիքը թեմաներ խառնեցին։

----------

Freeman (18.07.2018), Գաղթական (18.07.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Չուկի ամենաուժեղ կողմերից մեկն էնա, որ հարցն ամբողջ խորությամբ ու մանրամասներովա ուսումնասիրում:

Հավասարակշռությունը պահելու համար մի բան էլ բացսական ասեմ, որ բաներ կան՝ մեկ-մեկ ականջի հետևա գցում )))

----------

Chuk (18.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկի ամենաուժեղ կողմերից մեկն էնա, որ հարցն ամբողջ խորությամբ ու մանրամասներովա ուսումնասիրում:
> 
> Հավասարակշռությունը պահելու համար մի բան էլ բացսական ասեմ, որ բաներ կան՝ մեկ-մեկ ականջի հետևա գցում )))


Ցավոք սրտի՝ հաճախ ։ճ

----------

Lion (18.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Լրատվամիջոցներն ու «լրատվամիջոցները» անհանգստացած են ։ճ
https://168.am/2018/07/17/983493.html

----------


## Lion

Մի հատ անեկդոտ կա, է...

Պուտանկեն ամուսնանումա, առաջին գիշերը... 

Չէ, լավ, չեմ պատմի, ցենզուռայից դուրսա: Պռոստը էդ անեկդոտից մի երկրորդական դետալ հիշեցնեմ՝ անհանգստացած հայացքով "անմեղ" աչքեր...

----------


## Lion

Դե, մի բան համենայն դեպս պարզ էր, որ դա իր տեղը չի: Մամուլի ոսնակը պետք է ոչ միայն արագ աշխատող ուղեղ ունենա, այլև՝ ճկուն ու դիպուկ լեզու:

----------


## Chuk

> Սրանց ակղմուկը տևում ա էնքան, ինչքան կա հակազդեցություն։ Հենց հակազդեցությունն ավարտվում ա, սրանք կորում են։ Դրա համար էլ, ոնց ասեցի, Նիկոլի թիմի ուժեղությունն էս պահին նրանում ա, որ ոնց որ ոչ մեկը պաշտոնի հետ արագ չի պատվաստվել: Մարդիկ արագ դուրս են գալիս, կտրում են ակղմուկը քոքից, տեղներն ուրիշ մարդիկ են նշանակվում։ Նենց չի, որ սենց աղմուկի պատճառով ասենք ՊՆ կամ Ֆինանսների նախարար ա ա փոխվել, կամ նույնիսկ առողջապահության։


Ոնց-որ վռազեցին ջահելները, առաջին փոխվարչապետին են ոնց-որ թիրախ սարքում՝ Արարատին: Նենց որ հարմար տեղավորվենք, ադիբուդիները վերցնենք ձեռներս: Չեմ կարծում, որ էստեղ թափները կհերիքի ))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոնց-որ վռազեցին ջահելները, առաջին փոխվարչապետին են ոնց-որ թիրախ սարքում՝ Արարատին: Նենց որ հարմար տեղավորվենք, ադիբուդիները վերցնենք ձեռներս: Չեմ կարծում, որ էստեղ թափները կհերիքի ))


Իրա վրով ի՞նչ են գտել - գեյ ա, մորմոն ա, երկու պուպուլ ունի, չորս տարեկանում ֆեյսբուքում գրել ա, որ Տիգրան Մեծը քյաչալ ա եղել, տուտուզին խալ ունի…

----------


## Chuk

> Իրա վրով ի՞նչ են գտել - գեյ ա, մորմոն ա, երկու պուպուլ ունի, չորս տարեկանում ֆեյսբուքում գրել ա, որ Տիգրան Մեծը քյաչալ ա եղել, տուտուզին խալ ունի…


10 տարի առաջ հարևանի պատալոկը ջրել ա, հրաժարվել ա 9000 դրամ տա ռեմքնտի համար ։ճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 10 տարի առաջ հարևանի պատալոկը ջրել ա, հրաժարվել ա 9000 դրամ տա ռեմքնտի համար ։ճ


Չէ լուրջ ...

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ լուրջ ...


Հա, մի հատ սռաչ էս թեմայով սկսվեց, բայց կարծում եմ դեռ նախավարժանքային ։ճ

https://www.hraparak.am/posts/5b4f39...000-դրամը

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, մի հատ սռաչ էս թեմայով սկսվեց, բայց կարծում եմ դեռ նախավարժանքային ։ճ
> 
> https://www.hraparak.am/posts/5b4f39...000-դրամը


 :LOL:  :LOL: 
Արա ոնց չասեմ? Չաթլախներ:

----------

Chuk (19.07.2018), Ծլնգ (19.07.2018), Հայկօ (19.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, մի հատ սռաչ էս թեմայով սկսվեց, բայց կարծում եմ դեռ նախավարժանքային ։ճ
> 
> https://www.hraparak.am/posts/5b4f39...000-դրամը


Հեսա կպարզեն, որ հարևան Հենրիկը դրա պատճառով արտագաղթել ա ու Վոլգոգրադում ինքնասպանություն ա գործել:

----------


## Universe

Իմ կարծիքով մի ինչ որ հարթակ, կամ հենց սոց ցանցը պետք է փոխարինի մամուլի աշխատանքին։ Լրիվ պոռնիկանոց, եթե ոչ "պոռնիկնոց" ա դարձել։ Թողնել մենակ վերլուծական գործով զբաղվեն։ Այ դա իսկական ճնշում կլինի ու կսկսեն մուտիլովչիկներն իրանց համար նոր գործ ման գալ, մեջներից էլ աշխատողները կֆիլտրվեն։

----------

Gayl (19.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Վարչապետը մի քանի անգամ շեշտեց, որ իր գլխավորած պետական համակարգը գործելու է ԲԱՑԱՌԱՊԵՍ oրինական միջոցներով, սակայն նույնիսկ մեր գրագետ լրագրողները անընդհատ այնպիսի հարցեր էին տալիս, որոնց լուծումը հենվում էր ոչ թե օրինականության, այլ՝ քաղաքական կամքի: Ինչո՞ւ սրան ու նրան չեք բռնում, այս կամ այն կերպ հարցնում էին լրագրողները, այդպես էլ չհասկանալով, որ... ախր վարչապետը չի բռնողն ու բաց թողնողը, այլ, ՀՀ օրենսդրության գործող համաձյայն համապատասխան մարմինները:

Բարդա... բայց ես լավատես եմ, Նիկոլ Փաշինյան՝ առաջ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Էս էլ հո ես չեմ գրել, *Առաքելյան Էդգարն ա ՖԲ-ում գրել*.




> ALARM ❗❗
> 
> Նոր կառավարության դեմ դիվերսիոն-հետախուզական գործողություններն ավարտվեցին, հիմա իսկական լայնածավալ գրոհ ա` տարբեր տրամաչափի զինատեսակների օգտագործմամբ:
> 
> Էն տարիներով մշակված, հղկված ու բազմիցս փայլուն կերպով օգտագործված մեդիա ու սոցցանցային ռեսուրսը, որ Վատիկանի դեռևս գործող դեսպանը ստեղծել-կայացրել էր ու որը «պադվադիտ արեց» հեղափոխության ժամանակ, հիմա ամբողջ թափով էլի օգտագործվում ա: 
> 
> Քանի որ ռեալ քննադատության պատճառները հիմնականում շատ չնչին են, շեշտը դրվում ա ամենաքստմնելի «բացահայտումների» ու անմեղ վրիպումների վրա: Շահարկվում են կրոնի ու եկեղեցու, սեռական փոքրամասնությունների, հայրենասիրության ու նմանատիպ զգայուն թեմաներ` էս ամենը համեմելով կառավարության անդամների անփորձության ու ոչ կոմպետենտության մասին անընդհատ ու անդադար հիշեցումներով: 
> 
> Ֆեյսբուքը ողողվել ա բազմաժանր ֆեյքերի (քֆուրջիներից մինչև ինտելեկտուալ) ու փորձագետ-վերլուծաբանների մի մեծ բանակով, որոնք գրպանային լրատվամիջոցների հետ ձեռք-ձեռքի տված կաթիլ-կաթիլ վարկաբերկում են Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին, նրա թիմին ու հեղափոխության արդյունքները` էն հույսով, որ ամիսների ընթացքում էդ կաթիլները քար են ծակելու: Եթե ընտրված ինչ-որ ռազմավարություն հանկարծ լավ չի աշխատում, ժամերի ընթացքում գեներացվում են նորերը, աջ ֆլանգից պարտություն են կրում` ձախից են փորձում, էդ էլ չի ստացվում` անցում են օդային հարձակման ու այսպես շարունակ: 
> ...

----------

Life (23.07.2018), Lion (23.07.2018), Գաղթական (23.07.2018), Ուլուանա (23.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս էլ հո ես չեմ գրել, *Առաքելյան Էդգարն ա ՖԲ-ում գրել*.


Էս Էդգարն ո՞վ ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Էս Էդգարն ո՞վ ա:


ՀԻՄԱից ա, նախարարների կեսից շատից մոտ ընկերը, լավ անալիտիկ մտքով տղա, եսիմ ոնց ասեմ ))

----------


## Գաղթական

Քանի կար՝ հիմնականում միայն ազերիների դեմ էր պետք վիրտուալ պայքար մղել:

Իսկ հիմա արհեստականորեն ուժերը մասնատում են..

Տխուրա

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, մի հատ սռաչ էս թեմայով սկսվեց, բայց կարծում եմ դեռ նախավարժանքային ։ճ
> 
> https://www.hraparak.am/posts/5b4f39...000-դրամը


Ոնց ասում էի՝ էս թեման նախավարժանք էր։ Հիմա անցել են գրոհի։ Գրոհի թեման Արարատի ԱՄՆ այցն ա: Երեք ենթաթեմա են խաղացնում՝ ամեն մեկով կոնկրետ զանգվածի վրա աշխատելով.

1. Պատվիրակության կազմի իբր մռծ լինելը (9 հոգի), որն իբր ավելորդ ծախս ա մեր բյուջեին ու կարելի էր ավելի քչով յոլա գնալ։ Բացարձակ հիմնազուրկ տեսակետ, որտև աշխատանքային գրաֆիկը գոնե էս պահին հրապարակված չի ու որևէ կերպ հնարավոր չի օբյեկտիվ վերլուծություն անել՝ մարդաքանակի հետ կապված։

2. Որ փոխվարչապետը պետության հաշվին կնոջը ԱՄՆ «երկրորդ մեղրամիսի» ա տարել։ Սրան արդեն պատասխանել են, որ Գոհարի ԱՄՆ գնալը իրենց ընտանեկան բյուջով ա եղել, բայց մի կողմից սռաչը շարունակում են նրանց համար, ովքեր էդ բացատրությունը չեն կարդացել, մյուս կողմից թազա սռաչ են սկսել, թե ձեզ որտեղից էդքան փող։

3. Որ հանդիպումներն անցել են ցածր մակարդակով (ցածրը կոնգրեսականներն են), որ մեր փոխվարչապետին լուրջ չեն ընդունում։ Ու որ իրա պատճառով Հազարամյակի մարտահրավերնեից մեզ դուրս են թողել (մինչդեռ էդ ծրագրից մեզ շատ շուտ են դուրս թողել, իսկ հիմա հակառակը, չնայած ինչ-ինչ պայմանների չենք բավարարում, բայց ծրագրով մեզ գումար հատկացնելու հարց ա քննարկվում):

Էս 3 թեման էլ թափով զարգանում ու քննարկվում ա։ Ու սա էլ դեռ ամբողջը չի հաստատ, շուտով նոր հարձակում եմ ակնկալում։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ոնց ասում էի՝ էս թեման նախավարժանք էր։ Հիմա անցել են գրոհի։ Գրոհի թեման Արարատի ԱՄՆ այցն ա: Երեք ենթաթեմա են խաղացնում՝ ամեն մեկով կոնկրետ զանգվածի վրա աշխատելով.
> 
> 1. Պատվիրակության կազմի իբր մռծ լինելը (9 հոգի), որն իբր ավելորդ ծախս ա մեր բյուջեին ու կարելի էր ավելի քչով յոլա գնալ։ Բացարձակ հիմնազուրկ տեսակետ, որտև աշխատանքային գրաֆիկը գոնե էս պահին հրապարակված չի ու որևէ կերպ հնարավոր չի օբյեկտիվ վերլուծություն անել՝ մարդաքանակի հետ կապված։
> 
> 2. Որ փոխվարչապետը պետության հաշվին կնոջը ԱՄՆ «երկրորդ մեղրամիսի» ա տարել։ Սրան արդեն պատասխանել են, որ Գոհարի ԱՄՆ գնալը իրենց ընտանեկան բյուջով ա եղել, բայց մի կողմից սռաչը շարունակում են նրանց համար, ովքեր էդ բացատրությունը չեն կարդացել, մյուս կողմից թազա սռաչ են սկսել, թե ձեզ որտեղից էդքան փող։
> 
> 3. Որ հանդիպումներն անցել են ցածր մակարդակով (ցածրը կոնգրեսականներն են), որ մեր փոխվարչապետին լուրջ չեն ընդունում։ Ու որ իրա պատճառով Հազարամյակի մարտահրավերնեից մեզ դուրս են թողել (մինչդեռ էդ ծրագրից մեզ շատ շուտ են դուրս թողել, իսկ հիմա հակառակը, չնայած ինչ-ինչ պայմանների չենք բավարարում, բայց ծրագրով մեզ գումար հատկացնելու հարց ա քննարկվում):
> 
> Էս 3 թեման էլ թափով զարգանում ու քննարկվում ա։ Ու սա էլ դեռ ամբողջը չի հաստատ, շուտով նոր հարձակում եմ ակնկալում։


Ասենք ինչքան զզվելի ա, որ մարդիկ լծված կառավարության ծախսած ամեն կոպեկը սկսել են հաշվել, բան ու գործ չունենք: Որքան քստմնելի պիտի լինեն, որ Սերժանց ամբողջ դինաստիայի կալանավորման ենթակա լինելու բացահայտումներից հետո սևեռվեն սենց բաների վրա: Թեմա չկա՞ քննադատելու: Ինձ թվում ա լիքը կա, մեծ մասամբ մամուլի հոդվածներով անդրադառնալու՝ կրթության ու գիտության ոլորտից, որ ակումբում էլ քննարկեցինք օրինակ, գուցե էլի տենց մանր-մունր բաներ, բայց սենց ոհմակային հարձակման թեմաներ չկա: 

Իմ ընկերներից մեկը ոմն Էդգար Կոստանդյանի գրառում էր շեյրել: Ընդհանրապես նեղվում եմ, որ էդ ընկերս սենց բաներ ա շեյրում ու որևէ առողջ բացատրություն չեմ տեսնում դրան, իմ ընկերս ա, շատ հարազատորեն եմ վերաբերվում իրան, բայց անֆոլլոու եմ արել ֆեյսում, որ ողջ մաղձը ամեն օր չկարդամ: Ինչևէ մտա Էդգար Կոստանդյանի էջը՝ մաղձ, թույն, լեղի: Ջահել տղա ա, մեղք չի՞, ամբողջ օրը սևեռված մի վատ բան ասի: Ախր հա, որ դանակները վզներիս ա հասնում, սաղս էլ կարող ա տենց ենք անում, բայց հիմա ի՞նչ ա եղել, ինչի՞ համար: Հետո իրա էջից մտա Մալյանի էջ, ազգանունը Արեայի գրառումից հիշեցի՝ թույն, մաղձ, ատելություն: Հետո մի սևամորուս տղու էջ, ազգանունը մոռացա, Չուկը գրել էր մի անգամ ակումբում: Մի չարություն, մի ահավորություն: Ախր ո՞նց կարելի ա էդ մթնոլորտում ապրել: 

Արարատ Միրզոյանին ու Ալեն Սիմոնյանին չգիտեմ խի Նիկոլի թիմից չեմ համակրում: Հատկապես երկրորդին: Բայց մեկը ես էյֆորիայի մեջ եմ, վերջապես ինչ-որ քայլեր են արվում ու ահագին երևացող, մեծ քայլեր: Սերժի ժամանակ Հայաստանում մարդկանց շունչը կտրվում էր անզորությունից, իմն էլ: Հիմա ազատություն ենք տեսել, հոշոտո՞ւմ ենք էդ ազատության շունչը բերողներին: Որ ի՞նչ: Չեմ ջոկում:

----------

Chuk (23.07.2018), Lion (23.07.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (27.07.2018), Աթեիստ (23.07.2018), Անվերնագիր (23.07.2018), Բարեկամ (24.07.2018), Ներսես_AM (23.07.2018), Ուլուանա (23.07.2018), Տրիբուն (23.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ասենք ինչքան զզվելի ա, որ մարդիկ լծված կառավարության ծախսած ամեն կոպեկը սկսել են հաշվել, բան ու գործ չունենք: Որքան քստմնելի պիտի լինեն, որ Սերժանց ամբողջ դինաստիայի կալանավորման ենթակա լինելու բացահայտումներից հետո սևեռվեն սենց բաների վրա: Թեմա չկա՞ քննադատելու: Ինձ թվում ա լիքը կա, մեծ մասամբ մամուլի հոդվածներով անդրադառնալու՝ կրթության ու գիտության ոլորտից, որ ակումբում էլ քննարկեցինք օրինակ, գուցե էլի տենց մանր-մունր բաներ, բայց սենց ոհմակային հարձակման թեմաներ չկա: 
> 
> Իմ ընկերներից մեկը ոմն Էդգար Կոստանդյանի գրառում էր շեյրել: Ընդհանրապես նեղվում եմ, որ էդ ընկերս սենց բաներ ա շեյրում ու որևէ առողջ բացատրություն չեմ տեսնում դրան, իմ ընկերս ա, շատ հարազատորեն եմ վերաբերվում իրան, բայց անֆոլլոու եմ արել ֆեյսում, որ ողջ մաղձը ամեն օր չկարդամ: Ինչևէ մտա Էդգար Կոստանդյանի էջը՝ մաղձ, թույն, լեղի: Ջահել տղա ա, մեղք չի՞, ամբողջ օրը սևեռված մի վատ բան ասի: Ախր հա, որ դանակները վզներիս ա հասնում, սաղս էլ կարող ա տենց ենք անում, բայց հիմա ի՞նչ ա եղել, ինչի՞ համար: Հետո իրա էջից մտա Մալյանի էջ, ազգանունը Արեայի գրառումից հիշեցի՝ թույն, մաղձ, ատելություն: Հետո մի սևամորուս տղու էջ, ազգանունը մոռացա, Չուկը գրել էր մի անգամ ակումբում: Մի չարություն, մի ահավորություն: Ախր ո՞նց կարելի ա էդ մթնոլորտում ապրել: 
> 
> Արարատ Միրզոյանին ու Ալեն Սիմոնյանին չգիտեմ խի Նիկոլի թիմից չեմ համակրում: Հատկապես երկրորդին: Բայց մեկը ես էյֆորիայի մեջ եմ, վերջապես ինչ-որ քայլեր են արվում ու ահագին երևացող, մեծ քայլեր: Սերժի ժամանակ Հայաստանում մարդկանց շունչը կտրվում էր անզորությունից, իմն էլ: Հիմա ազատություն ենք տեսել, հոշոտո՞ւմ ենք էդ ազատության շունչը բերողներին: Որ ի՞նչ: Չեմ ջոկում:


Տիրան ջան, բոլորը չի որ գրագետ են, հանրապետական որոշակի խումբ՝ իրանց մանկլավիկների հետ միասին, կարողանում ա մանիպուլացնի։

----------

Lion (23.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տիրան ջան, բոլորը չի որ գրագետ են, հանրապետական որոշակի խումբ՝ իրանց մանկլավիկների հետ միասին, կարողանում ա մանիպուլացնի։


Ինձ թվում ա ոչ մեկն էլ առանձնապես չի մանիպուլացվում: Ես հավատում եմ հայ ժողովրդի հավաքական գիտակցությանը: Որ գիտակից չլինեինք, սենց անբասիր հեղափոպություն չէինք անի։

----------

Gayl (24.07.2018), Mephistopheles (23.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (27.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 3. Որ հանդիպումներն անցել են ցածր մակարդակով (ցածրը կոնգրեսականներն են), որ մեր փոխվարչապետին լուրջ չեն ընդունում։ Ու որ իրա պատճառով Հազարամյակի մարտահրավերնեից մեզ դուրս են թողել (մինչդեռ էդ ծրագրից մեզ շատ շուտ են դուրս թողել, իսկ հիմա հակառակը, չնայած ինչ-ինչ պայմանների չենք բավարարում, բայց ծրագրով մեզ գումար հատկացնելու հարց ա քննարկվում):


Էս պահով ամեն կարդալուց ինձ էլ էր բացում։ Պրիտոմ ամեն անգամ գրելուց նշում են «ստորին պալատի» ներկայացուցիչների հետ։ Որ ասենք չհասկացողը մտածի, արա բա մեզ սազում ա կակոյ նիբուձ ստորին պալատի հետ հանդիպել։  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (23.07.2018), Gayl (24.07.2018), Life (24.07.2018), Lion (23.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (27.07.2018), Բարեկամ (24.07.2018), Ներսես_AM (23.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ թվում ա ոչ մեկն էլ առանձնապես չի մանիպուլացվում: Ես հավատում եմ հայ ժողովրդի հավաքական գիտակցությանը: Որ գիտակից չլինեինք, սենց անբասիր հեղափոպություն չէինք անի։


Տրիբուն ջան, եթե էս թեմայով անընդհատ չխոսենք, լավ էլ կմանիպուլացվեն ու մանիպուլացվում էին։ Հիմա ոնց-որ դեմն առնվում ա։

----------


## Chuk

Օրինակ վերջին ստատուսիս շնորհիվ ոմանք ֆիքսվեցին մի խմբավորման վրա, կարծում եմ առաջիկա օրերին ստիպված կլինեն մարտավարությունը փոխել (որ ես գլուխս չգովեմ, ո՞վ պետք ա գովի ։ճ)




> Տենց շատ չեմ խորացել, բայց թեթև նայելով իմ պատին նկատում եմ, որ կառավարության առանձին անդամների դեմ դիշովի արշավ սկսածներից շատերի գլխավոր նկարի տակ Ամուլսարի շահագործման դեմ պայքարի սթիքերն ա։ Լավ պաշտպանիչ նշան են մտածել՝ պայքարողի անվան տակ հակահեղափախական դիշովի քայլեր անելը ))

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.07.2018), Աթեիստ (23.07.2018), Տրիբուն (24.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրել թե ոնց են պուտին-թռամփ հանդիպումը "վերլուծում"... կամ անգրագետ են կամ էլ պուտախտը կերել ա ջանները..

----------


## Գաղթական

Սամվել Մարտիրոսյաննա սրա մասին լավ ասում

----------


## Շինարար

> Տիրան ջան, բոլորը չի որ գրագետ են, հանրապետական որոշակի խումբ՝ իրանց մանկլավիկների հետ միասին, կարողանում ա մանիպուլացնի։


Արտ ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ ինչը պետք ա ստիպի մարդկանց էդպիսի կեղտի մեջ ընկղմվել էս իրավիճակում որ կարծես թե հետդարձի ճամփա չկա։ Միակ բացատրությունը որ իրանց կառավարողները իրանց վարկաբեկող մի էնպիսի նյութեր ունեն որ իրանք այլ ելք չունեցող ։ Թե չէ էդ իրվիճակում եթե հարցը միայն փողն ա, ավելի ճի՞շտ չի՞ երկրի հետագա տարիներին պոտենցիալ իշխանության ոտքերը լիզել քան նման ցածրորակ ու քստմնելի գործունեությամբ զբաղվել։ Ախր ոչ մի լոգիկա չկա կամուրջները էս աստիճան այրելու մեջ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.07.2018), Աթեիստ (24.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ ինչը պետք ա ստիպի մարդկանց էդպիսի կեղտի մեջ ընկղմվել էս իրավիճակում որ կարծես թե հետդարձի ճամփա չկա։ Միակ բացատրությունը որ իրանց կառավարողները իրանց վարկաբեկող մի էնպիսի նյութեր ունեն որ իրանք այլ ելք չունեցող ։ Թե չէ էդ իրվիճակում եթե հարցը միայն փողն ա, ավելի ճի՞շտ չի՞ երկրի հետագա տարիներին պոտենցիալ իշխանության ոտքերը լիզել քան նման ցածրորակ ու քստմնելի գործունեությամբ զբաղվել։ Ախր ոչ մի լոգիկա չկա կամուրջները էս աստիճան այրելու մեջ։


Տիրան ջան, մեկը ուզում ա իշխանությունը հետ բերի, մյուսը վրեժ ա լուծում, էն երրորդը մանթո մեռնում ա, որ սխալ դուրս եկավ ուզում ա հակառակն ապացուցած լինի: Մոտիվները տարբեր են:
Իսկ հասարակ ժողովուրդը տարբեր պատճառներով ա կուտը ուտում: 
Ասենք մեկը էն չաթլախին սկսել ա հետևել, երբ ինքը թունդ ընդդիմադիր ստատուսներ էր գրում ու սկսել ա հարգել, վստահել: Հիմա սա գրում ա, որ Արարատն իրա տեղում չի, հնի վերապրուկ ա, միամիտ հավատում են, չեն ջոգում, որ էդ չաթլախն ա Նիկոլի քցում, կարծում են Արարատն ա քցում ու ուզում են Նիկոլին պաշտպանած լինեն: Էս ընդամենը գոյություն ունեցող տարբերակներից մեկն եմ ասում:

----------

Freeman (26.07.2018), Mephistopheles (24.07.2018), Աթեիստ (24.07.2018), Շինարար (23.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չուկի տեղը իրանց ռեկլամ անեմ ․․․  :LOL: 

Հայ ազգային Կոնգրեսի հայտարարությունը

Էս լուրջ ա։ էս քաղաքական պրոցեսում ներգրավվել ա նշանակում։ 

Մի քանի օր առաջ էլ ՓՄՁ հարկման հետ կապված կառավարությանը քննադական առաջարկություններ էին ներկայացրել, որը էլի նորմալ էր, ու էլի կարա ՀԱԿ-ին մանրից հետ բերի նորմալ քաղաքական դաշտ՝ իրա համակիր-ընտրողներով։ Պաժալիստա ․․․․

----------

Chuk (24.07.2018), Lion (24.07.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.07.2018), Արշակ (27.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Էդ միամիտ խաղաղության աբսուրդ ծրագրից էլ որ հրաժարվեն, ոչինչ, կարող են իրենց տեսակի մեջ օպոզիցիա լինել...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ միամիտ խաղաղության աբսուրդ ծրագրից էլ որ հրաժարվեն, ոչինչ, կարող են իրենց տեսակի մեջ օպոզիցիա լինել...


բայց շի հրաժարվեն որ...

----------


## Lion

Դաշնակ ընկերներիցս մեկը, ակնհայտորեն տենդենցիոզ ու ձգտելով աղմուկ հանել Նիկոլի դեմ, ՖԲ-ում բողոքում է, թե Նիկոլը թող ների մեր վարկերը, խոսք է տվել, գոնե գոյացած տոկոսները, եւ շարունակենք անտոկոս փակելը, ասում էր թե միլիարդներ է բերելու ՀՀ, ու՞ր է։

Հիմի որ չասեմ՝ կտրաքեմ: Տո ախպեր ջան՝ բանկը, ոնց որ ես, որ քեզ փող եմ պարտք տալիս: Նիկոլը կարա՞ առանց ատրճանակն իմ ճակատին դնելու այնպես անի, որ ես իմ պարտքը քեզնից չուզեմ: Չի կարա: Միակ ելքը, որ ինքը քո տեղը փակվի քո պարտքը ինձ, բայց ստեղ արդեն հաջորդ հարցնա գալիս՝ խի՞: Այսինք ինչա ստացվում, դու փողն ինձնից վերցնես, կայֆավատ լինես էդ փողով կամ վատ բիզնես անելու արդյունքում տակ տաս, Նիկոլը գա ու քո պարտքը փակվի՞: Տրամաբանությունն ո՞ւր է, որտե՞ղ է տնտեսական հաշվարկը: Ու գիտե՞ս ցավը որնա, փոխանակ ուրախանաք, որ արգելքները հանվել են, օրինական երկիր է ստեղծվում, որտեղ մարդիկ կկարողանան նորմալ բիզնես անել, սովետական մտածողությանը տեղիք տալով դեռ պետությանը որպես կթու կով եք մոտենում և ձգտում եք, որ ինքը ձեր անհաջող բիզնես գործունեության հետևանքն իր վրա վերցնի: Մտածողություն պիտի փոխվի! Իսկ ներդրումների պահով՝ ժամանակը ցույց կտա, որը ոնց է...

Մի երկու ժամ առաջ էլ ռադիոյով լսեցի, թե Շիրակի գյուղացիներից մեկը ոնցա ցավով ասում, թե... ցորենի գինը պետք է 130 դրամ լինի կգ համար, այլ ոչ թե 90 - տո այ ես ձեր ցավը տանեմ, պետք է ո՞րն է ազատ շուկայական հարաբերություններում - ու կոնտեքստը ցավալիորեն պարզ է, էս գյուղացու աչքի առաջ դեռ սովետական կթու կովնա ու ինքը երազումա, որ Նիկոլը հրաման տա, ցորենի գինը 130 դրամ սարքեն, ակնհայտորեն տարբերություն վճարելով պետական բյուջեից, ինքն էլ լավ զգա...

Այ էս մտածողությունն է, որ պիտի փոխվի, քանի էս չփոխվեց, մնացածն անելը անհնարին կլինի...

----------

Բարեկամ (01.08.2018), Վիշապ (01.08.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

Լավրովի հայտարարությունից մի բան ասեք։ Ինչ ա ասում ինչ կլինի արդյունքում

----------


## Lion

Հուսանք, որ ոչինչ էլ չի լինի...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լավրովի հայտարարությունից մի բան ասեք։ Ինչ ա ասում ինչ կլինի արդյունքում


Լավրովը վայթե խառնել ա: Ո՞վ է ասել «նախկին իշխանությունների նկատմամբ հետապնդում չի լինելու»: Նիկոլը վայթե ասում էր վենդետա չի լինելու, այսինքն չեն մորթելու, ուղղակի կնստացնեն :Ճ

Հ.Գ. Լավրովը վայթե մի բան գիտի մարտի 1-ի մասին, էնպիսի բան, որ բացահայտվեց, ռուսական քաքը կհելնի ջրի երես, դրա համար էլ ազաբոչեննի ա:

----------


## Գաղթական

Լուրջ բան չկա՝ իմ կարծիքով:
Լուրջ թեմա լիներ՝ Լավրովը կասեր, մեջը չէր պահի՝ էս ստացիոնար ու ոչինչ չասող հայտարարության փոխարեն:

Կողքից կարող էր տպավորություն ստեղծվել, թե Հայաստանը ՌՖ-ին է թիրախավորում՝ էս խառը մոմենտին վերջինիս համար չափազանց կարևոր մի ռազմաքաղաքական միության քարտուղարին ծանրաձողի մոտ կանչելով:
Էդ ոնց որ ասենք Նորվեգիան հանկարծ որոշեր Ստոլտենբերգին դատել:

Նորմալ չէր էլ լինի, թե ՌՖ-ն ընդհանրապես բան չասեր..
Հենա՝ մի բան ասեց՝ առանց կոնկրետ անուններ նշելու ու խիստ գնահատականներ հնչեցնելու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավրովի հայտարարությունից մի բան ասեք։ Ինչ ա ասում ինչ կլինի արդյունքում


Էս ճնշում ա վճռաբեկ դատարանի վրա, որի նիստը վաղն ա, որ խափանման միջոցը փոխվի: Հույս ունեմ տենց բան չի լինի:

----------


## Chuk

Լավրովը ոնց-որ Նիկոլին ասի «ապե, տեղը բեր, Քոչարյանն ու Սերժը մեր մարդիկ էին, իսկ դու չէ»: Ու ես դրանից ինձ մի տեսակ հոյակապ եմ զգում ))

----------

Gayl (01.08.2018), Life (02.08.2018), Շինարար (01.08.2018), Տրիբուն (01.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Օգոստոսի 17ին հանրահավաք ա։ Չնայած որ այն հայտարարված ա Նիկոլի վարչապետ ընտրվելու 100 օրն ամփոփելու համար, չնայած կարծում եմ, որ այն վաղուց էր պլանավորված, բայց նոր իրողությունները հաշվի առնելով բացառված չի, որ հանրահավաքի մասին էսօր հայտարարելը կապ ուներ Լավրովի հայտարարության հետ։ Կապ ունի թե չունի, էդ հանրահավաքը որոշակի մեսիջ ա լինելու նաև Ռուսաստանին։

Ես գնալու եմ հանրահավաքին։
Գնալու եմ՝ ցույց տալու համար միասնականությունը։ Գնալու եմ՝ հակահեղափոխության դեմն առնելու համար։ Գնալու եմ՝ Քոչարյանի կալանավորմանը համաձայնությանս տալու համար։ Գնալու եմ՝ կառավարությանն աջակցությունս հայտնելու համար։

Կարծում եմ, որ շատերիդ կհանդիպեմ Հանրապետության հրապարակում )))

----------

Freeman (01.08.2018), Lion (01.08.2018), Շինարար (01.08.2018), Վիշապ (01.08.2018), Տրիբուն (02.08.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Լավրովը ոնց-որ Նիկոլին ասի «ապե, տեղը բեր, Քոչարյանն ու Սերժը մեր մարդիկ էին, իսկ դու չէ»: Ու ես դրանից ինձ մի տեսակ հոյակապ եմ զգում ))


Չուկ դու խորը վերլուծող մարդ ես:
Հիմա ասում ես Լավրովը Նիկոլին ասումա ապե դու մեր մարդը չես...
Էն էլ էն Լավրովը, որ հեսա հայհայա թոշակի ա գնալու:
Բացատրի խնդրեմ դատողություններիդ տրամաբանական շղթան ու թե ի՞նչ պիտի շահի ՌԴ-ն, եթե իսկապես քո ասած մեսիջն ուղարկի Երևան:

----------


## Chuk

Կոնգրեսի պայծառ տղերքից Ռուբենյան Սամվելի գրածը դուրս եկավ, ասեցի ստեղ էլ դնեմ.

«Քոչարյանին սահմանադրական կարգի տապալման համար մեղադրանքը Նիկոլը չի առաջադրել, այլ՝ ՀՀ հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունը։ Քոչարյանին Նիկոլը չի նստացրել, այլ ՀՀ ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանը։ Այ իսկ Նիկոլն ընդամենը ապահովել ա, որպեսզի ՀՀ դատարաններն ու իրավապահ մարմինները իրենց սահմանադրական պարտականություններն իրականացնելիս ոչ մի ապօրինի ազդեցության չենթարկվեն։ Իսկ Նիկոլին էդ հանձնարարություն-պատգամը տվել ա հայ ժողովուրդը։
Քոչարյանին կալանավորել ա ՀՀ օրենքը։ Վարագույր։ 

Դե բայց հիմա ախր սա ո՞նց հասկանա Շարմազանովը, ՀՅԴ-ն կամ նույն Լավրովը, որի ցեղակիցները հենց էս պահերի համար են ասում՝ «ամեն մեկը դատում է ըստ իր փչացածության աստիճանի»։ - Ո՞նց թե էլ զանգով կամ քամակ մտնելով հարց չի լուծվում։ Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում, թե երկրի ղեկավարը չի որոշում, թե երբ ու ում բռնեն։ Ի՞նչ անկախ դատարան, այ մարդ, - նորից ու նորից էս օրերին անկեղծորեն թոթովում են բոլոր շարմազանովները, վազգենմանուկյանները և օրինականությանը, ժողովրդավարությանը ու Հայաստանի սուվերենությանը թշնամի այլ կղկղահոգիներ։ 

Էս հեղափոխությունը ու նրա արժեքները Քոչարյանին ու իր խղճուկ պաշտպաններին էնքան խորթ են, ինչքան կարկինը բեզոարյան այծին։ Չի տեղավորվելու էդ մարդկանց ուղեղներում ոչ մի կերպ։

Իսկ մեր գործն էլի նույնն ա․ պաշտպանել հեղափոխությունը ու նրա հռչակած արժեքները, ամուր կանգնել մեր կառավարության մեջքին, օգոստոսի 17-ին գնալ Հանրապետության հրապարակ և վերահաստատել մեր կառավարությանն ու վարչապետին օրինականություն հաստատելու համար տրված մանդատը և ազատ ու հպարտ ատամներ ցույց տալ բոլոր կասկածողներին։»

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...1&id=721205940

----------

Lion (01.08.2018), Արէա (02.08.2018), Բարեկամ (02.08.2018), Վիշապ (01.08.2018), Տրիբուն (02.08.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

[QUOTE =Chuk;2578930]կամ նույն Լավրովը, որի ցեղակիցները հենց էս պահերի համար են ասում՝ «ամեն մեկը դատում է ըստ իր փչացածության աստիճանի»։ [/quote]

«ցեղակիցները» ժպտացրեց )))
Պայծառ տղեն երևի՞ ի նկատի ուներ «երկրացիները»..

Բոլորն են չէ՞ հիշում, որ Լավրովի իսկական ազգանունը Քալանթարյան ա:

----------


## Chuk

> [QUOTE =Chuk;2578930]կամ նույն Լավրովը, որի ցեղակիցները հենց էս պահերի համար են ասում՝ «ամեն մեկը դատում է ըստ իր փչացածության աստիճանի»։


«ցեղակիցները» ժպտացրեց )))
Պայծառ տղեն երևի՞ ի նկատի ուներ «երկրացիները»..

Բոլորն են չէ՞ հիշում, որ Լավրովի իսկական ազգանունը Քալանթարյան ա:[/QUOTE]

Լավրովի ազգանունը երեկ չէ առաջին օրը տեսականորեն կարող ա Քալանթարյան էր,  երեկվանից արդեն չէ  :Tongue: 

Ապ ջան, նենց չի չէ՞, որ ասածը չես հասկացել։ Էդ բառից կախվելու իմաաա՜աա՞ստը ։ճ

----------


## Գաղթական

> «ցեղակիցները» ժպտացրեց )))
> Պայծառ տղեն երևի՞ ի նկատի ուներ «երկրացիները»..
> 
> Բոլորն են չէ՞ հիշում, որ Լավրովի իսկական ազգանունը Քալանթարյան ա:
> 			
> 		
> 
> Լավրովի ազգանունը երեկ չէ առաջին օրը տեսականորեն կարող ա Քալանթարյան էր,  երեկվանից արդեն չէ 
> 
> Ապ ջան, նենց չի չէ՞, որ ասածը չես հասկացել։ Էդ բառից կախվելու իմաաա՜աա՞ստը ։ճ


Ասվածը վատ չէր: Բովանդակային իմաստով ավելացնելու կամ առարկելու բան չունեմ:

Իսկ էդ բառից կախվել չէր, ուղղակի ասեցի, որ ժպտացրեց )))

Հ.Գ. Երեկ թե առաջին օրն ի՞նչ կապ ունի այ ախպեր, էն պայծառ տղուն անձամբ ճանաչելուց կլինես, ես ընկերակաբար խաբար կանեյի, որ իր հեգնական տոնով գրած «ցեղակիցը» կոռեկտ չի ու լավ կլինի, որ փոխվի «երկրացի»-ով

----------


## Chuk

> Ասվածը վատ չէր: Բովանդակային իմաստով ավելացնելու կամ առարկելու բան չունեմ:
> 
> Իսկ էդ բառից կախվել չէր, ուղղակի ասեցի, որ ժպտացրեց )))
> 
> Հ.Գ. Երեկ թե առաջին օրն ի՞նչ կապ ունի այ ախպեր, էն պայծառ տղուն անձամբ ճանաչելուց կլինես, ես ընկերակաբար խաբար կանեյի, որ իր հեգնական տոնով գրած «ցեղակիցը» կոռեկտ չի ու լավ կլինի, որ փոխվի «երկրացի»-ով


Գաղթական ջան, նենց չի որ հոդված ա, որ տենց մանրուքների վրա խորանանք: ՖԲ-յան ստատուս ա եղածը ))

----------

Lion (02.08.2018)

----------


## ivy

*Էս*  տեսե՞լ եք, ինչ լավն ա  :Smile:

----------

Sagittarius (02.08.2018), Tiger29 (02.08.2018), Բարեկամ (03.08.2018), Գաղթական (02.08.2018), Հայկօ (02.08.2018), Տրիբուն (03.08.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Նիկոլի դեմքից զգացվումա, թե հենց էդ պահին որ քոմենթնա կարդում..

----------

Gayl (04.08.2018), Արէա (04.08.2018), Ձայնալար (10.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Դեմք են,վերջը նենց են անելու առամց ջուչուլ վարչապետ ունենանք:ճճճ

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դեմք են,վերջը նենց են անելու առամց ջուչուլ վարչապետ ունենանք:ճճճ


ՈՒր էր, թե մենակ ջուջը լիներ..
Բա սրա 200 լայքը.

----------

Ձայնալար (10.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> ՈՒր էր, թե մենակ ջուջը լիներ..
> Բա սրա 200 լայքը.


Հա էդ մեկը չէի տեսել: Խփնված են էլի:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ թվում է, խորհրդարանը պիտի մայիսին ցրվեր ժողովդրի պահանջով ու էսքան բազարներ չէին լինի: Հանրապետականների մնալը խորհրդարանում իրենց էշի տեղ դնել էր, թյուրիմացություն էր ու ոչ մի տրամաբանության չէր ենթարկվում:

----------

Srtik (19.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ թվում է, խորհրդարանը պիտի մայիսին ցրվեր ժողովդրի պահանջով ու էսքան բազարներ չէին լինի: Հանրապետականների մնալը խորհրդարանում իրենց էշի տեղ դնել էր, թյուրիմացություն էր ու ոչ մի տրամաբանության չէր ենթարկվում:


Էտ դեպքում նոր ընտրությունները պիտի անցկացներ ՀՀԿ-ական կառավարությունը։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էտ դեպքում նոր ընտրությունները պիտի անցկացներ ՀՀԿ-ական կառավարությունը։


Նկատի ունեմ ՀՀԿ-ն պիտի մաքրվեր բոլոր պետական կառույցներից:

----------


## Chuk

> Նկատի ունեմ ՀՀԿ-ն պիտի մաքրվեր բոլոր պետական կառույցներից:


Ի՞նչ իրավական մեխանիզմով:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ի՞նչ իրավական մեխանիզմով:


Իրենց անփոխարինելի առաջնորդ Սերժիկի հետ հրաժարական պիտի տային:
Ոչ մի տրամաբանական, բարոյական, ռացիոնալ, մարդկային լեզվով հասկանալի պատճառ չեմ տեսնում, թե հանրապետականները հիմա ինչ *ռ են տալիս ԱԺ-ում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իրենց անփոխարինելի առաջնորդ Սերժիկի հետ հրաժարական պիտի տային:
> Ոչ մի տրամաբանական, բարոյական, ռացիոնալ, մարդկային լեզվով հասկանալի պատճառ չեմ տեսնում, թե հանրապետականները հիմա ինչ *ռ են տալիս ԱԺ-ում:


ԱԺ-ն պիտի մնար, որ վարչապետ ընտրել, հոպար։ Ուրիշ տարբերակ էս սահմանադրությունը չի տալիս։ 

Չնայած, ոնց տեսնում ես, քո ուզած ճանապարհով են գնում. անցումային արդարադատության համակարգ են ստեղծում։ Նենց որ, Վիշապը ճիշտ էր, մենք սխալ  :Jpit: )))

----------


## Chuk

> ԱԺ-ն պիտի մնար, որ վարչապետ ընտրել, հոպար։ Ուրիշ տարբերակ էս սահմանադրությունը չի տալիս։ 
> 
> Չնայած, ոնց տեսնում ես, քո ուզած ճանապարհով են գնում. անցումային արդարադատության համակարգ են ստեղծում։ Նենց որ, Վիշապը ճիշտ էր, մենք սխալ )))


Չխփեք, չասեք էլի էս զոմբին եկավ, բայց հանրահավաքի նախորդ օրը Կոնգրեսի տարածած հայտարարությունը *Անցումային արդարադատության իրականացման անհրաժեշտության մասին* :ճ

----------

Տրիբուն (18.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Իրենց անփոխարինելի առաջնորդ Սերժիկի հետ հրաժարական պիտի տային:
> Ոչ մի տրամաբանական, բարոյական, ռացիոնալ, մարդկային լեզվով հասկանալի պատճառ չեմ տեսնում, թե հանրապետականները հիմա ինչ *ռ են տալիս ԱԺ-ում:


ԱԺ-ն ցրելու տենց մեխանիզմ չկա, ու եթե սաղ հանրապետականները հրաժարական տային, նախ ԱԺ-ում անհասկանալի իրավիճակ կլիներ, երկրորդ հնարավոր չէր լինի վարչապետ ընտրել:

----------


## ivy

Ովքեր ներկա են եղել երեկվա հանրահավաքին, մի քիչ կկիսվե՞ք տպավորություններով։ Ինչ մթնոլորտ էր, ինչին էր կոչված հանրահավաքը, ինչ ընդհանուր տպավորություն ստացաք։

----------


## Chuk

> Ովքեր ներկա են եղել երեկվա հանրահավաքին, մի քիչ կկիսվե՞ք տպավորություններով։ Ինչ մթնոլորտ էր, ինչին էր կոչված հանրահավաքը, ինչ ընդհանուր տպավորություն ստացաք։


Մարդկանց քանակը սպանիչ էր։ Սրանից շատ մարդ էլ ա եղել՝ իմ գնահատականով, Սերժի հրաժարականի ու ընտրությունների օրերը։ Բայց դրանցից հետո ամենամարդաշատը սա էր։ 

Եթե հավելում ես, որ սա փաստացի իշխանության հանրահավաքն ա, ապա առնվազն Հայաստանի համար նոնսենս ա։

Մարդկանց տրամադրությունը լավ էր, դուխը կար։

Նիկոլի ելույթը պատերազմի վերջին փուլի հայտարարում էր՝ հին իշխանությունների ու ռևանշի հնարավորության դեմ։ Հստակեցրեց, որ նախկին հանցագործությունների համար ոչ մեկն անպատիժ չի մնալու։ Որոշ դեպքերում օրենքի անկատարության պատչառով «անցումային արդարադատություն» ստեղծելու նպատակից խոսեց։ 

Արտաքին քաղաքականությունում հստակեցրեց, որ ՌԴի հետ հարաբերությունների վատանալու լուրերը մուտիլովկա են, օրինակներով ցույց տվեց, որ հակառակն ա, լավանալու ճամփին ենք։ Բայց նորից հստակեցրեց, որ Հայաստանակենտրոն ենք ու լավ ենք լինելու բոլորի հետ, ոչ թե Ռուսաստանակենտրոն կամ եվրոպակենտրոն։

Արցախի հարցում խիստ հռետորիկա ընտրեց, ասելով որ եթե Ադրբեջանը իրան վատ պահի՝ կջախջախենք։ Բայց ասեց, որ մեր նպատակն ա խաղաղ կարգավորումը, ու եթե Ադրբեջանն էլ տենց իրական նպատակ ունենա՝ կանենք։

Կարևորեց ժողովրդի որոշումները։ Դրա համար նպատակ ունի շատ հարցեր հանրաքվեով լուծել, ինչպես նաև հանրահավաքները դարձնել կառավարման գործիք՝ ժողովրդի ձենը լսելի դարձնելու համար։

Ասեց, որ գիտի, որ ՀՀԿն ուզում ա իրա հրաժարականի դեպքում ուրիշին վարչապետ ընտրի, դրանով վիժեցնելով արտահերթ ԱԺ ընտրության գնալը (ԱԺ ցրելու մեխանիզմն էդ էր), դրա համար նախաձեռնելու ա Սահմանադրական բարեփոխում, որը կթույլատրի ԱԺն այլ կերպ լուժարել ու գնալ արտահերթի։

Վերջում էլ բանաստեղծություն արտասանեց՝ ցրվեցինք տներով ։ճ

----------

ivy (18.08.2018), Jarre (18.08.2018), Lion (18.08.2018), Mephistopheles (18.08.2018), Շինարար (18.08.2018), Տրիբուն (19.08.2018)

----------


## Lion

> Ովքեր ներկա են եղել երեկվա հանրահավաքին, մի քիչ կկիսվե՞ք տպավորություններով։ Ինչ մթնոլորտ էր, ինչին էր կոչված հանրահավաքը, ինչ ընդհանուր տպավորություն ստացաք։


Արտակի ասածի միանում եմ, բայց ավելացնեմ երկու կարևոր նյուանս:

Անցումնային արդարադատության մասին դրույթը, մեկ էլ Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների մասին թեզը: Սրանք հիմնարար, հեռուն գնացող բաներ են:

Կարևորեցի՝ դուխը, ՌԴ հետ հարաբերությունների նորմալ լինելու մասին հավաստիացումը, մեկ էլ էն, որ հետադարձ հնին էլ չի լինի:

Հզոր էր:

----------

ivy (18.08.2018), Տրիբուն (19.08.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Իհարկե քննադատելու բաներ կան, շատ, բայց հազար ոտով ու ձեռով կողմ եմ... 

հհկ-ի ու նախկինների օդերը պետք ա փակվեն ամեն գնով....

պարզվում ա մանվել-շմայս-լֆիկները սրանց ամենավատը չէին, այլ ժարմազանով-աշոտյան-հարությունյաններն են, սրանցով հատուկ պետք ա զբաղվել... սրանք խորհրդարանի տեղը պտի մոռանան...

----------

Chuk (19.08.2018), Շինարար (19.08.2018), Տրիբուն (19.08.2018)

----------


## Lion

Անցումնային արդարադատության որոշ ասպեկտների մասին իմ կողմից մասնագիտորեն և մարդկայնորեն հարգվածք մարդու կարծիք -

https://www.aravot.am/2018/08/19/976036/

----------

Ծլնգ (19.08.2018), Տրիբուն (19.08.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Անցումնային արդարադատության որոշ ասպեկտների մասին իմ կողմից մասնագիտորեն և մարդկայնորեն հարգվածք մարդու կարծիք -
> 
> https://www.aravot.am/2018/08/19/976036/


բայց սա անցումային արդարադատության մասին չէր, այլ անցումային _փուլի_ արդարադատության․․․ ու հազիվ մի հատ հավասարակշռված ու խոհեմ կարծիք

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բայց սա անցումային արդարադատության մասին չէր, այլ անցումային _փուլի_ արդարադատության․․․


Ինչ տարբերություն ?

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինչ տարբերություն ?


«Անցումային արդարադատությունը» ենթադրում է արտահամակարգային կառույցների կողմից արդարադատություն՝ այն պատճառաբանությամբ, որ գոյություն ունեցող համակարգը անկարող է հասարակային տրավմային համապատասխան արդարադատության իրականացում ապահովել։ Իսկ հոդվածում շոշափվում է գործող համակարգի շուրջ վստահության բաձրացման ձևեր՝ արտաքին փորձագիտական խորհրդատվության միջոցով։ Հոդվածի վերջին երկու պարբերությունն էլ են այս երկու մոտեցումների տարբերության մասին ակնարկում։

----------

Տրիբուն (19.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> «Անցումային արդարադատությունը» ենթադրում է արտահամակարգային կառույցների կողմից արդարադատություն՝ այն պատճառաբանությամբ, որ գոյություն ունեցող համակարգը անկարող է հասարակային տրավմային համապատասխան արդարադատության իրականացում ապահովել։


Էս քո ասածը ենթադրում ա այսպես կոչված արտակարգ դատարանների ստեղծում, որը մեր Սահմանադրությամբ արգելված ա: Սենց բանի մասին ոչ մեկը չի խոսել:



> Իսկ հոդվածում շոշափվում է գործող համակարգի շուրջ վստահության բաձրացման ձևեր՝ արտաքին փորձագիտական խորհրդատվության միջոցով։ Հոդվածի վերջին երկու պարբերությունն էլ են այս երկու մոտեցումների տարբերության մասին ակնարկում։


Անցումային արդարադատության տակ սա լրիվ հասկացվում ա:

----------


## Chuk

Աթեիստը հարևան թեմայում դրել ա Վահե Գրիգորյանի մեկնաբանությունը: Ես էլ դնեմ Արման Զրվանդյանինը: Արմանը աշխատում ա ՄԻԵԴ-ում, ու նաև հենց անցումային արդարադատության թեմայով ակադեմիական դասախոսություններ ա կարդաում.
-----------------------
«Transitional justice/Անցումային “արդարադատություն”

Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում արդարադատությունն իրականացնում են միայն դատարանները` Սահմանադրությանը և օրենքներին համապատասխան (Հոդված 162, Սահմանադրություն):

Անցումային “արդարադատություն” եզրույթում “արդարադատություն” բառը վերցվել է չակերտների մեջ` շփոթություն չառաջացնելու համար, քանի որ այդ բառը չի օգտագործվում նույն իմաստով, ինչ Սահմանադրության 162 հոդվածում նշված արդարադատություն բառը: Նախ, “անցումայինը” շեշտադրում է ոչ ժողովրդավարական, բռնատիրական կառավարումից ժողովրդավարական համակարգին անցնելու հանգամանքը: Իսկ “արդարադատություն” բառն այստեղ ավելի լայն նշանակություն ունի, քան Սահմանադրության` նշված հոդվածում ամրագրված բառը, քանի որ նեղ իմաստով արդարադատություն իրականացնում են բացառապես դատարանները, իսկ դատարանների կողմից իրականացվող արդարադատությունը չի կարող լինել “անցումային”: Այստեղ “արդարադատությունն” ավելի ճիշտ է հասկանալ որպես ոչ ժողովրդավարական կառավարումից ժողովրդավարական համակարգին անցնելու ընթացքում արդարության վերականգնմանն ուղղված գործունեություն` ինչպես դատարանների կողմից դասական արդարադատության իրականացման, այնպես էլ օրենքով սահմանված այլ գործիքների օգտագործման միջոցով (մեկը մյուսին չի բացառում, մեծ մասամբ զուգորդվում են): Իսկ այդ գործընթացն արդարացվում է նրանով, որ

- ժողովրդավարական իշխանությունը պետք է գնահատական տա նախկիններին, որպեսզի նաև երաշխավորի, որ ինքը և հետո մյուսները չեն կրկնելու նրանց կառավարման ձևը.

- Տեղի է ունենում հասարակական առողջացում, հաստատվում է համերաշխություն և առաջ գնալու հույս առաջանում.

- Վերականգնվում է վստահությունը պետական ինստիտուտների նկատմամբ.


Ստորև կթվարկեմ այդ գործիքներից մի քանիսը` առկա խնդիրների և փաստական համառոտ նկարագրությամբ.

1. Ճշմարտության/համերաշխության/փաստահավաք հանձնաժողովներ


Իրականացվել է Հարավային Աֆրիկյան Հանրապետությունում` ապարտեիդի ռեժիմի տապալումից հետ, Սիեռա Լեոնեում` տասնամյակների` ոչ միջազգային բնույթի զինված ընդհարման ավարտից հետո: Փաստահավաք հանձնաժողովներ են գործել Արգենտինայում, կապված 1976-83թթ. ընթացքում իրականացված բռնությունների հետ:
Հիմնական նպատակը ճշմարտության բացահայտումն է և դրա միջոցով հասարակական հաշտեցումը: Մարդիկ գալիս և պատմում են իրենց հետ տեղի ունեցած բռնությունների մասին: Բռնարարը կարող է կանչվել “ցուցմունք” տալու, սակայն հաճախ դրա համար նախապայման է անձեռնմխելիության տրամադրումը` իր արարքների և/կամ պետական գաղտնիք բացահայտելու համար: Այս հանձնաժողովները քրեական մեղադրանք չեն որոշում, դա արդեն դատարանների կողմից նեղ իմաստով արդարադատության իրականացման հարց է: Նրանք միայն արձանագրում են այն, ինչ եղել է: Սովորաբար հրապարակում են զեկույց, որտեղ զետեղված են իրական մարդկային պատմություններ` նրանց իրավունքների խախտումների և դրանք խախտողների մասին: Այս գործիքի քննադատություններից մեկն այն է, որ գիտական ապացույց չկա, որ տվյալ գործիքն արդյունավետ է, այսինքն, որ այն հասնում է հասարակական համերաշխության և հաշտեցման հաստատմանը։ Մեկ այլ քննադատության համաձայն էլ՝ այս գործիքը մեղավորների համար պատասխանատվությունից խուսափելու ձև է։ Այսինքն, ինչու պետք է այլոց իրավունքները խախտած անձը խուսափի պատասխանատվությունից միայն նրա համար, որ ներկայացնում է ճշմարտությունը հանձնաժողովում։ Սակայն մյուս կողմից այդ ճշմարտությւոնը կարող էր բացահայտվել շատ ուշ կամ երբեք էլ չբացահայտվի։ Մինչդեռ հասարակությունը պետք է անցում կատարի և հաշտվի ինքն իր հետ։ Կարելի է ասել ամենավիճահարույց և բարդ գործիքներինց է, որից պետք է զգուշորեն օգտվել։

2. Դատական գործերի վերաբացում և ռեպրեսիվ իրավական ակտերի վերանայում/վերացում


Լայն տարածում է ստացել այս գործիքը: Կիրառվել է, օրինակ, Չեխիայում: Անկախությունից հետո ընդունված՝ իրավունքների դատական վերակնգնման օրենքի հիման վրա, անհատներն իրավունք ունեին խնդրելու վերաբացել իրենց կամ իրենց հարազատներին վերաբերող դատական գործերը և վերացնել ժողովրդավարության սկզբունքներին և մարդու իրավունքներին հակասող իրավական ակտեր։ Օրինակ քաղաքական պատճառներով բուհից կամ աշխատանքից հեռացված քաղաքացու խնդրանքով դատարանը վերաբացում է գործը, վերացնում է ընդունված ռեպրեսիվ իրավական ակտերը (օրինակ հեռացման հրամանը) և ձևականորեն կամ իրականում վերականգնում է տվյալ քաղաքացուն կամ նույնիսկ նրա մահացած ծնողին իր բուհում կամ նախկին աշխատանքում։ Բացի տվյալ անհատի իրավունքները վերականգնելը այս գործիքը նաև հանրային շահ է հետապնդում։ Ենթադրվում է, որ ժողովրդավարկան և իրավական պետությունում ռեպրեսիվ իրավական ակտերը չպետք է պահպանեն իրենց իրավական ուժը։ Այսինքն դրանք պետք է վերացվեն, որպեսզի տեղի ունենա անցում՝ ոչ ժողովրդավարականից դեպի ժողովրդավարական կառավարում։

3. Ռեպարացիոն ծրագրերի իրականացում (վնասի հատուցում, ռեստիտուցիա)


Այս գործիքը ներառված է եղել բազմաթիվ ԱԱ ծրագրերում։ Դժվար է պատկերացնել ԱԱ առանց ռեպարացիաների։ Օգտագործվել է Արգենտինայում, Չեխիայում։ Օրինակ Չեխիայում յուրաքանչյուր քաղբանտարկյալ ստացել է ֆինանսական հատուցում՝ կորցված աշխատանքի, առողջության վնասի, իրավական ծախսերի համար և այլն։ Եթե ռեպարացիաները չեն զուգորդվում քրեական արդարադատությամբ և երկարատև ռեֆորմներով, ապա հաճախ առաջ է քաշվում քննադատություն,որ ռեպարացիաների միջոցով նոր իշխանությունները փորձում են «գնել» ժողովրդին, որպեսզի նվազեցնեն դժգոհությունները, միևնույն ժամանակ խուսափել առավել երկարաժամկետ լուծումներից։


4. Գաղտնի-ռեպրեսիվ փաստաթղթերի գաղտնազերծում

5. Պետա-իրավական խորքային ռեֆորմ


Ռեֆորմի արդյունքում վերացվում են ռեպրեսիվ պետական մարմինները և օրենքները։

6. Հիշողության/խորհրդանիշերի ստեղծում

Հիմնվում են ռեպրեսիաների զոհերի հիշատակին նվիրված հուշարձաններ, անվանակոչվում են փողոցներ, այգիներ, հայտարարվում են հիշատակի օրեր։

7. Պաշտոնական ներողության հայտնում

Սրանք անհատական պաշտոնական ակտեր են,որով իշխանությունները որոշակի խմբի կամ անհատի պաշտոնական ներողություն է հայտնում նախորդ իշխանությունների կողմից նրանց իրավունքները խախտելու և պատճառված տառապանքի համար։ Սա համարվում է սիմվոլիկ ռեպարացիա, սակայն հաճախ զուգորդվում է ԱԱ այլ գործիքներով։

8. և այլն…


Գործիքները սպառիչ չեն: Դրանց ստեղծումը, ընտրությունը կամ համատեղումը կախված է կոնկրետ իրավիճակից: Այդ ընտրությունը կատարում են և դրա համար պատասխանատվություն կրում ժողովրդավարական իշխանությունները: Որպես կանոն, համատեղվում են մի քանի գործիքներ, սակայն երբեմն այդ գործիքները կարող են հակասել և խանգարել իրար՝ օրինակ հաշտեցման հանձնաժողովների և դատարանների գործունեությունը հաճախ խոչընդոտում են իրար։ Պետք է նշել, որ նույնիսկ լավագույն արդյունքների դեպքում ոչ բոլորն են գոհ մնում, միշտ լինելու է քննադատություն, դժգոհություն: Ինձ հայտնի չէ կոշտ քննադատության չարժանացած ԱԱ պրակտիկա: Պատճառն այն է, որ ԱԱ գործիքները մեծ մասամբ կոմպրոմիսային են: Դրա համար լավագույն պրակտիկան գործիքների համատեղումն է: Սրան պետք է պատրաստ լինել:

Ճիշտ չէ այն պնդումը, թե ԱԱ իրականացվում է միայն ցեղասպանության, մարդկության դեմ ուղղված կամ ռազմական հանցագործությունների առկայության դեպքում: Նման լուրջ, համատարած միջազգային հանցագործությունների դեպքերում ավելի շուտ օրենքով և/կամ միջազգային պայմանագով (տես, ՄԱԿ-ի հովանու ներքո ստեղծված` Extraordinary Chambers in the Courts of Cambodia, Special Court for Sierra Leone, War Crimes Chambers in Bosnia and Hezegovina և այլն) ստեղծվում են դատարաններ, որոնք իրավասու են քննել նման հանցագործությունների մեղադրանքներ: Սակայն շատ դեպքերում մարդկության դեմ ուղղված հանցագործությունների հատկանիշներն ակներև են լինում (ապարտեիդը, հալածանքը (persecution), ազատության կամայական սահմանափակումները, եթե իհարկե սրանց հետ առկա են նաև այն հատկանիշները, որոնք նշվածները դարձնում են մարդկության դեմ ուղղված հանցագործություններ, տես Միջազգային քրեական դատարանի կանոնադրության 7-րդ հոդվածը): Բայց նման հանցակազմերի առկայությունը պարտադիր չէ: Ինչպես արդեն նշել եմ, ԱԱ անհրաժեշտությունը որոշում և իրականացնում է ընտրված իշխանությունը:

Եթե շատ կարճ, ապա այսքանը:»

Աղբյուր՝ https://www.facebook.com/zet.arman/p...208?__tn__=K-R

----------

Տրիբուն (20.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Էս էլ երկրորդ մասը, որ դեռ ես էլ չեմ կարդացել.
--------------------------
Անցումային “արդարադատություն” 2.0

Նրանք ովքեր պնդում են, թե դատական համակարգի առկայության պարագայում անհրաժեշտ չէ ԱԱ ոչ մի գործիք, պետք է նաև պնդեն, որ, դատական համակարգի առկայության պարագայում անհրաժեշտ չեն նաև Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի, հաշտարարության, վարչական վարույթի և այլ արտադատական ինստիտուտները, չէ որ մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանությամբ, վեճերի լուծմամբ և արդարության վերականգնմամբ զբաղվում են բացառապես դատարանները:

Ասել թե ԱԱ գործիքները վտանգում են իրավական պետության հիմքերը նույնն է, եթե ասենք, որ իրավական պետությունը վտանգված է ՄԻՊ, հաշտարարության, վարչական վարույթի և արտադատական այլ գործիքների գործունեությամբ:

Նորից. ԱԱ գործիքները չպետք է և չեն կարող փոխարինել դատական համակարգը, ինչպես ՄԻՊ, հաշտարարության և վարչական վարույթի ինստիտուտները չեն փոխարինում, բայց լրացնում, աջակցում, բեռնաթափում են դատական համակարգը, ավելի հասանելի ու մատչելի են քաղաքացու համար, ավելի արագ ու էժան են հասնում լուծման, դրա համար էլ գոյություն ունեն:

ԱԱ գործիքներից շատերը որևէ աղերս չունեն դատական իշխանության իրականացման հետ: Հետեվաբար, ամենաանբիծ դատական համակարգի առկայության պայմաններում էլ ԱԱ գործիքներից շատերը չեն կարող իրացվել այդ համակարգի կողմից: Նախորդ գրառման մեջ թվարկված ԱԱ գործիքներից միայն մեկն աղերս ունի դատական համակարգի հետ` դատական գործերի վերաբացումը` ռեպրեսիվ իրավական ակտերի վերանայման/վերացման նպատակով: Թեև սա իրականացվում է դատական համակարգում, գործերի վերաբացման հիմքերը ստեղծվում են օրենքներում, իսկ նման օրենքների ընդունումն ինքնին ԱԱ գործիք է:

“ԱԱ պետք չէ, քանի որ ունենք դատական համակարգ” պնդումն անհասկանալի է, հատկապես, քանի որ հիմնավորումները կամ չկան կամ մակերեսային են: Այսպես, օրինակ ինչպես պետք է դատարանն իրականացնի ռեպարացիոն ծրագիր, որը սովորաբար իրականացնում են գործադիրն ու օրենսդիրը, ներողություն հայցող նամակ ուղարկի իրավախախտման զոհին կամ անվանափոխի որևէ փողոց/այգի կամ սահմանի հիշատակի օր կամ “ճշմարտության/հաշտեցման” զեկույց հրապարակի??? Հարգելիներս, սրանք դատական գործառույթներ չեն: Իսկ ինչու են դրանք օգտագործվել այլ երկրներում, որտեղ եղել են բնականոն գործող դատական համակարգեր?

Դատարանները մրցակցային կարգով քննում են քաղաքացիական, վարչական, քրեական, սահմանադրական կոնկրետ գործեր` անհատի կամ պետության հայցի/նախաձեռնությամբ, հիմնվում են այդ գործով կողմերի ներկայացրած և/կամ իր ձեռք բերած ապացույցների վրա և ներքին համոզմամբ հրապարակում դատական ակտեր: Այսպես, ուրեմն անցումային երկրների պրակտիկան ցույց է տալիս, որ իրավախախտումների ոչ բոլոր զոհերն են դիմում դատարաններ` տարբեր պատճառներով, օրինակ` վստահության պակասը, որակյալ իրավաբանական օգնություն ստանալու ֆինանսական անհնարինությունը, դատական գործի քննության բարդությունն ու հաճախ երկար ժամկետները, վաղեմության ժամկետների արգելքը և այլն: Այդպիսով, իրավախախտումների մի մաս մնում է չճանաճված, չբացահայտված և հասարակության մի մասը մյուս մասի հետ ապրում է անհաշտ պայմաններում: Մինչդեռ, օրինակ, ճշմարտության/հաշտեցման հանձնաժողովներն “անվճար” և պարզ հնարավորություն են ընձեռում գալ և պատմել իր տառապանքի մասին, գալ և պատմել իր կողմից իրավախախտում կատարելու մասին, հասնել հաշտեցման` սիմվոլիկ ռեպարացիաներ ստանալու շնորհիվ: Այո, շատերը պարզապես կցանկանային, որ իրենց “դարդը” լսվեր և արձանագրվեր, և ինչ որ մեկն իրենից ներողություն հայցեր, ու ինքն էլ, հնարավոր է, ներեր իրեն բռնացողին ու հաշտվեր հետը:

Այսպիսով, ԱԱ չի փոխարինում դատական համակարգը: ԱԱ-ն տալիս է հնարավորոթյուններ, որոնք չի տալիս դատական համակարգը: Այդ հնարավորությունները, գործիքները սպառնալիք չեն իրավական պետությանը, այլ, հակառակը, նպատակ ունեն վերականգնել այդ սկզբունքը` ոչ միայն դատական իշխանության միջոցով, այլ ի լրումն նրա:

Վերջում` համոզված եմ, որ Հայաստանում իրավաբանական կրթությունը պետք է լուրջ ռեֆորմի ենթարկվի: Հայաստան վերադառնալուն պես ձեռնամուխ եմ լինելու հենց այդ գործի իրականացմանը:

Աղբյուր՝ https://www.facebook.com/zet.arman/p...208?__tn__=K-R

----------

Տրիբուն (20.08.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս քո ասածը ենթադրում ա այսպես կոչված արտակարգ դատարանների ստեղծում, որը մեր Սահմանադրությամբ արգելված ա: Սենց բանի մասին ոչ մեկը չի խոսել:
> 
> Անցումային արդարադատության տակ սա լրիվ հասկացվում ա:


 :Love:

----------


## Chuk

Վայ, Ծլնգ ջան, մոռացել էի, որ քեզ առարկել չի կարելի։ Ախր դու ամեն-ամեն բան ճշգրիտ գիտես  :Love:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս ՀՀԿական նախիրը բիրիքով մտել  Ռուսաստանի ԱԳՆ աշխատանքի։ 

https://www.newsinfo.am/arm/article/view/Ekw5r6PmIB

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աշոտյան-Շարմազանովներին սկսել եմ մարդկայնորեն խղճալ…  :Sad:  Նայում ես կենսագրությունները, սովորել են, ռեսկի մտել են ուսխորհուրդ - ՀՀԿ - ԱԺ  :Bad: 

Բլին, ոչ մի միլիմետր օգտակար աշխատանք, մեր համար ջհանդամ, իրանք իրանց համար չեն արել: Ոչ մի հասարակության ու աշխատանքի շուկայի համար օգտակար ունակություն չունեն: Սրանք մենակ ճիշտ պահին պադխալիմություն են արել ու կյանքների միակ գործը եղել ա պատասխանատու լրատվամիջոցների առաջ սկզբից Ռոբիկին հետո Սերժիկին գովելը: Դրա համար էլ սենց մեռնելով ուզում են մնան ԱԺ-ում: Սրանք որ ԱԺ-ում չլինեն, սովից սատկելու են, քանի որ դաժե պահակ կամ մառշուտնու շոֆեռ չեն կարա աշխատեն:

----------

Srtik (21.08.2018), Ծլնգ (20.08.2018), Հայկօ (20.08.2018), Ներսես_AM (20.08.2018), Վիշապ (20.08.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Աշոտյան-Շարմազանովներին սկսել եմ մարդկայնորեն խղճալ…  Նայում ես կենսագրությունները, սովորել են, ռեսկի մտել են ուսխորհուրդ - ՀՀԿ - ԱԺ 
> 
> Բլին, ոչ մի միլիմետր օգտակար աշխատանք, մեր համար ջհանդամ, իրանք իրանց համար չեն արել: Ոչ մի հասարակության ու աշխատանքի շուկայի համար օգտակար ունակություն չունեն: Սրանք մենակ ճիշտ պահին պադխալիմություն են արել ու կյանքների միակ գործը եղել ա պատասխանատու լրատվամիջոցների առաջ սկզբից Ռոբիկին հետո Սերժիկին գովելը: Դրա համար էլ սենց մեռնելով ուզում են մնան ԱԺ-ում: Սրանք որ ԱԺ-ում չլինեն, սովից սատկելու են, քանի որ դաժե պահակ կամ մառշուտնու շոֆեռ չեն կարա աշխատեն:


Մի խղճա։

----------

Աթեիստ (20.08.2018), Տրիբուն (20.08.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վայ, Ծլնգ ջան, մոռացել էի, որ քեզ առարկել չի կարելի։ Ախր դու ամեն-ամեն բան ճշգրիտ գիտես


Ընդհակառա՜կը, Չուկ ջան։ Հա՜ էլ առարկի՛ր, մոտդ շա՜տ լավ է ստացվում։  :Love:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ասում է՝ այո, Քոչարյանին առաջադրված մեղադրանքը ճիշտ է, այո, Ազարյանի որոշումը սխալ էր, այո, դատավորների մեծ մասը պիտի պիտի մի րոպե չմնան պաշտոններում, բայց վերջում էլ, թե Ազարյանը լավագույն դատավորներից է, ես կուզեի, որ նրա պես դատավորները շատ լինեին… ՀՀ ներկա սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքները պետք չի փոխել, որովհետև բավարար են արդարադատություն իրականացնելու համար, մյուս կողմից է վիճահարույց է 301.1 հոդվածով Քոչարյանին առաջադրված մեղադրանքը…
Էս մարդու հետ մի բան էն չի:

----------


## Chuk

Նորիկն 2008-ին լավ դեմք էր թվում: Առաջին գմփացողներից եղավ: Փաստորեն դեռ լուրջ ընդունողներ կան :ճ

----------


## Chuk

> Ընդհակառա՜կը, Չուկ ջան։ Հա՜ էլ առարկի՛ր, մոտդ շա՜տ լավ է ստացվում։


Լավ, Ծլնգ ջան: Արի լուսավորի ինձ: Նյութեր կտա՞ս «անցումային ՓՈՒԼԻ արդարատադատության» մասին:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Լավ, Ծլնգ ջան: Արի լուսավորի ինձ: Նյութեր կտա՞ս «անցումային ՓՈՒԼԻ արդարատադատության» մասին:


Այ Չուկ ջան, բա քեզ պե՞տք ա Ծլնգի տված նյութերը։ Դու հո քո աղբյուրներն ունես՝ մեկը մյուսից ճոխ ու անբեկանելի։ Ժամանակ մի վատնի իմս ծլնգության վրա, լրիվ բարի մտադրություններից ելնելով եմ ասում։

----------


## Chuk

> Այ Չուկ ջան, բա քեզ պե՞տք ա Ծլնգի տված նյութերը։ Դու հո քո աղբյուրներն ունես՝ մեկը մյուսից ճոխ ու անբեկանելի։ Ժամանակ մի վատնի իմս ծլնգության վրա, լրիվ բարի մտադրություններից ելնելով եմ ասում։


Հա, պետք ա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հա, պետք ա։


Դե ուրեմն կարող ես սկսել այստեղից։  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ուրեմն կարող ես սկսել այստեղից։


Սա կարդացել եմ Ծլնգ ջան։ Էստեղ որևէ կերպ հակադրություն չի մտցվում «Անցումային արդարադատություն» ու «Անցումային փուլի արդարադատության» մեջ։ Պարզպես ինքը երկրորդ տերմինն ա օգտագործում։ Ընդհանրապես, իմ իմանալով ու հասկանալով, դրանք բացարձակ նույն բաներն են։ Եթե սխալվում եմ, մենակ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե նյութեր տաս՝ նոր բան սովորեմ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Սա կարդացել եմ Ծլնգ ջան։ Էստեղ որևէ կերպ հակադրություն չի մտցվում «Անցումային արդարադատություն» ու «Անցումային փուլի արդարադատության» մեջ։ Պարզպես ինքը երկրորդ տերմինն ա օգտագործում։ Ընդհանրապես, իմ իմանալով ու հասկանալով, դրանք բացարձակ նույն բաներն են։ Եթե սխալվում եմ, մենակ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե նյութեր տաս՝ նոր բան սովորեմ։


Չի դրվում, բայց նաև չի օգտագործվում «անցումային արդարադատություն» եզրը։ Իմ ասածն էլ այն էր, որ Լիոնի սա «անցումային արդարադատության որոշ ասպեկտների մասին» բնութագիրը տեղին չի, քանի որ նկարագրածները միմիայն արդեն գոյություն ունեցող լծակների օգնությամբ վստահության բարձրացման եղանակների մասին էր, ու այդ բոլոր միջոցները կարելի է ի գործի դնել առանց անունը որևէ բան դնելու հրապարային ժողովրդավարության ժամանակ։ Ինչով է սա տարբերվում «անցումային արդարադատությունից» արդեն նշել եմ, ինչը դու յուրովի ես հասկացել, որին էլ ես սրտիկներով սմայլիկային հավանություն եմ տվել։ Կարծում եմ ամենն արդեն ասված է, թե սովորելու ցանկություն ունես, կարող ես դա անել առանց իմ օգնության էլ։

----------


## Chuk

> Չի դրվում, բայց նաև չի օգտագործվում «անցումային արդարադատություն» եզրը։ Իմ ասածն էլ այն էր, որ Լիոնի սա «անցումային արդարադատության որոշ ասպեկտների մասին» բնութագիրը տեղին չի, քանի որ նկարագրածները միմիայն արդեն գոյություն ունեցող լծակների օգնությամբ վստահության բարձրացման եղանակների մասին էր, ու այդ բոլոր միջոցները կարելի է ի գործի դնել առանց անունը որևէ բան դնելու հրապարային ժողովրդավարության ժամանակ։ Ինչով է սա տարբերվում «անցումային արդարադատությունից» արդեն նշել եմ, ինչը դու յուրովի ես հասկացել, որին էլ ես սրտիկներով սմայլիկային հավանություն եմ տվել։ Կարծում եմ ամենն արդեն ասված է, թե սովորելու ցանկություն ունես, կարող ես դա անել առանց իմ օգնության էլ։


Դանիելյանի ասած «անցումային փուլի արդարադատությունը» նույն ինքը «անցումային արդարադատությունն» է, նույն ինքը «անցումային շրջանի արդարադատությունը»։ Անցումային արդարադատությունն էն է, ինչի մասին նաև Դանիելյանն ա խոսում։

Եա միշտ ուրախ եմ սովորել, բայց քանի որ քո իսկ ասածը հիմնավորող նյութ, ինֆորմացիա, հղում չես տալիս, ստիպված եմ ապավինել ունեցածս գիտելիքներին, էս օրերին փորփրածներիս, որ հասկանամ կա արդյոք ինչ որ ուրիշ բան, որը «փուլի» բառով է ու տարբերվում է «անցումային արդարադատությունից»։

Մի խոսքով եզրակացությունս էն ա, որ ընդամենը բառախաղ ես փորձել անել։ Բայց նորից շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե նյութոր տաս, որոնք որ ես փնտրել ու չեմ գտել, որոնք ինձ նոր բան կսովորեցնեն։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դանիելյանի ասած «անցումային փուլի արդարադատությունը» նույն ինքը «անցումային արդարադատությունն» է, նույն ինքը «անցումային շրջանի արդարադատությունը»։ Անցումային արդարադատությունն էն է, ինչի մասին նաև Դանիելյանն ա խոսում։
> 
> Եա միշտ ուրախ եմ սովորել, բայց քանի որ քո իսկ ասածը հիմնավորող նյութ, ինֆորմացիա, հղում չես տալիս, ստիպված եմ ապավինել ունեցածս գիտելիքներին, էս օրերին փորփրածներիս, որ հասկանամ կա արդյոք ինչ որ ուրիշ բան, որը «փուլի» բառով է ու տարբերվում է «անցումային արդարադատությունից»։
> 
> Մի խոսքով եզրակացությունս էն ա, որ ընդամենը բառախաղ ես փորձել անել։ Բայց նորից շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե նյութոր տաս, որոնք որ ես փնտրել ու չեմ գտել, որոնք ինձ նոր բան կսովորեցնեն։


Ոչ, նույնը չի, դրա համար էլ ինքը դա երբեք չի անվանում «անցումային արդարադատություն»։ Եթե նույնը լիներ, կասեր «անցումային արդարադատություն», ու հավատացած կարող ես լինել, որ այդ պաշտոնի հասած իրավաբանը բառերի նկատմամբ զգուշավորություն ունի։ Իր ասածը այդտեղ այն էր, որ պետք չի անիվ հորինել, ու որ գոյություն ունեցող համակարգը լրիվ ի զորու է արդարադատություն իրականացնելու, իսկ եթե վստահությունն է հարցը այս _անցումային փուլում_, ապա դրա բարձրացման համար էլ արդեն գոյություն ունեցող լծակներ կան։ Իսկ դու փորձում ես գոյություն չունեցող եզրի մասին նյութեր հավաքել։

Նոր բան սովերել/սովորեցնելու իմաստով էլ․․․ դու իմ ասածների մեջ միշտ տեսել ես էն ինչ քեզ է հարմար տեսնել, իսկ այդպիսի թյուրըմբռնումները բացառելու նպատակով երկար գրառումներիս վերաբերվել ես որպես ջուր ծեծոցիների։ Այնպես որ դժվար թե ես քեզ կարողանամ բան սովորեցնել, նույնիսկ նյութեր տրամադրելով, քանի որ դրանցում էլ մենք իրարից ահագին տարբերվող բաներ ենք տեսնելու։ Այնպես որ առանց ավելորդ ժամանակ վատնելու ամենքս մնանք մեր սովորած-չսովորածների հույսին։

----------


## Chuk

«Անցունային արդարադատությունը»
«Անցումային փուլի արդարադատությունը»
«Անցումային շրջանի արդարադատությունը»

նույն բանն են, նույն գործիքակազմերով, իրավաբաններից ամեն մեկը կարող է օգտագործել որ տերմինը որ ուզում է։

Հակառակը պնդողը պիտի առնվազն սահմանումներ տա, թե որն ինչ ա, լոլո կարդալու, երկար գրառումներ անելու փոխարեն։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.08.2018)

----------


## Lion

Տո ինքը տեղով անորոշ բանա, ի՞նչ սահմանում:

----------


## Chuk

> Տո ինքը տեղով անորոշ բանա, ի՞նչ սահմանում:


Անորոշ ա էնքանով, որ չի սահմանում որ կոնկրետ էսինչ բանն ա անցումային արդարադատությունը: Ամեն մի անցումային փուլի ժամանակ կոնկրետ խնդրի դրվածք ա լինում ու կոնկրետ լուծումներ են լինում: Պարտադիր չի, որ X ու Y տեղերում իրականացված անցումային արդարադատությունները լրիվ նույն գործիքակազմն ունենան:

Բայց մերսի, որ ասեցիր «ինքը», ոչ թե «իրանք» ))))

----------


## Ծլնգ

> «Անցունային արդարադատությունը»
> «Անցումային փուլի արդարադատությունը»
> «Անցումային շրջանի արդարադատությունը»
> 
> նույն բանն են, նույն գործիքակազմերով, իրավաբաններից ամեն մեկը կարող է օգտագործել որ տերմինը որ ուզում է։
> 
> Հակառակը պնդողը պիտի առնվազն սահմանումներ տա, թե որն ինչ ա, լոլո կարդալու, երկար գրառումներ անելու փոխարեն։


 :Love:

----------


## Chuk

> 


Անկեղծ ասած առաջին բլթոցիցդ հետո շատ չէի լրջացնի, եթե այ էս սմայլիկը հեգնական չդնեիր իմ առաջին առարկությանը: Դրեցիր, ջղայնացա: Հիմա հստակ ասում եմ, հերիք չի բլթցրել ես, որ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են, փոխանակ հասուն մարդու նման ասես «դե լավ, բան էր, ասեցի», նույնն ես շարունակում:

Ծլնգ ջան, Դանիելյանը խոսել է անցումային արդարադատության մասին, այն անվանելով «անցումային ՓՈՒԼԻ արդարադատություն»: Մնացածը քո բլթոցային մեկնաբանություններն են:

Քանի դե որևէ աղբյուր չես նշի, որով կհիմնավորես, որ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են, քո գրածը կշարունակեմ համարել բլթոց ու այլևս էս թեման չեմ շարունակի: Բարի քննարկումներ, սրտիկներ ու ժպիտներ:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.08.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Անցումային արդարադատություն, կարդացեք Վիկիպեդիայում:

Հ.Գ.



> Այս էջը վերջին անգամ փոփոխվել է 21 Օգոստոսի 2018 թվականի ժամը 19:49-ին:


 :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (22.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Անցումային արդարադատություն, կարդացեք Վիկիպեդիայում:
> 
> Հ.Գ.


Դզում ա վիքիխմբագիրների օպերատիվությունը ))
Կարծում եմ, որ առաջիկայում մի քանի խմբագրումներ էլ կունենա:

----------


## Վիշապ

Մի պահ հաշվի չառնելով հակահեղափոխական տուֆտաբանություններն ու մի քիչ ներվային վիճակը, 
ինձ ահագին դզում է, որ հիմա ՀՀ-ն ազգովի իր փաստաբաններով իրավաբաններով ու մնացածաբաններով խորացած ա օրենքների, սահմանադրության ու արդարադատության բազարների մեջ:

----------

Chuk (22.08.2018), Sagittarius (23.08.2018), Գաղթական (22.08.2018), Տրիբուն (22.08.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Անկեղծ ասած առաջին բլթոցիցդ հետո շատ չէի լրջացնի, եթե այ էս սմայլիկը հեգնական չդնեիր իմ առաջին առարկությանը: Դրեցիր, ջղայնացա: Հիմա հստակ ասում եմ, հերիք չի բլթցրել ես, որ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են, փոխանակ հասուն մարդու նման ասես «դե լավ, բան էր, ասեցի», նույնն ես շարունակում:
> 
> Ծլնգ ջան, Դանիելյանը խոսել է անցումային արդարադատության մասին, այն անվանելով «անցումային ՓՈՒԼԻ արդարադատություն»: Մնացածը քո բլթոցային մեկնաբանություններն են:
> 
> Քանի դե որևէ աղբյուր չես նշի, որով կհիմնավորես, որ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են, քո գրածը կշարունակեմ համարել բլթոց ու այլևս էս թեման չեմ շարունակի: Բարի քննարկումներ, սրտիկներ ու ժպիտներ:


վաբշետը առաջին հեգնանքը լրիվ ուրիշ թեմայով էր, բայց լավ ա որ դու հասուն մարդու նման թեման վերջացրեցիր, արդեն հույսս կտրել էի  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Հասուն մարդը կխոստովաներ, որ իր էս գրածը բլթոց ա.




> բայց սա անցումային արդարադատության մասին չէր, այլ անցումային _փուլի_ արդարադատության․․․ ու հազիվ մի հատ հավասարակշռված ու խոհեմ կարծիք


Նորից չէի գրի, եթե էդ խոստովանության փոխարեն նորից իմ հասցեին հեգնանք չլիներ։

Ծլնգ ջան, «անցումային Փուլի արդարադատությունը» նույն «անցումային արդարադատությունն» ա, պարզապես Դանիելյանը, հավանաբար ռուսական շկոլայի ներկայացուցիչ լինելով, վերցրել ա ռուսերենում ընդունված տերմինը։

Դու էդ երկու տերմինների մեջ քո խելքով հակադրություն ես մտցրել ու էշդ ես քշում։

----------

Աթեիստ (23.08.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

ափսոս․․․

----------


## Sagittarius

Մերկելի ու Փաշինյանի միջև եղած «քեմիստրի»-ն լավն ա: 
Ափսոս, պոպուլիզմի պատճավով Մերկելը Գերմանիայում լավագույն շրջանը չի ապրում:

----------

Chuk (25.08.2018), ivy (24.08.2018), Life (25.08.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (24.08.2018), Շինարար (25.08.2018), Տրիբուն (24.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մերկելի ու Փաշինյանի միջև եղած «քեմիստրի»-ն լավն ա: 
> Ափսոս, պոպուլիզմի պատճավով Մերկելը Գերմանիայում լավագույն շրջանը չի ապրում:


Մեր մոտ կանաչ պիջակով էր եկել։ Խաբար ես, էտ լավ ա, թե վատ ?  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նայում եմ, ասում եմ, արա ոնց պրծանք էն դեբիլ հայացքով կոմպլեքսավորված չեբուռից, հորս արեւ։ Քսան տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամ պաշտոնական այց եմ նայել համարյա ծերից ծեր ու ինձ մարդ եմ զգացել։ 

https://youtu.be/BeLCcVUzn_c

----------

Lion (25.08.2018)

----------


## Lion

Կարգին չեմ նայել, բայց ինձ էլ եմ հպարտ զգացել...

----------


## Chuk

> Նայում եմ, ասում եմ, արա ոնց պրծանք էն դեբիլ հայացքով կոմպլեքսավորված չեբուռից, հորս արեւ։ Քսան տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամ պաշտոնական այց եմ նայել համարյա ծերից ծեր ու ինձ մարդ եմ զգացել։ 
> 
> https://youtu.be/BeLCcVUzn_c


Էս քո հպարտության ֆոնին էն իձյոտ Մենուա Հարությունյանի ստատուսն աչքիս ընկավ, ահագին խնդացի, ասեցի դնեմ՝ դուք էլ խնդաք  :Jpit: 




> Փաստն այն է, որ Նիկոլենք ամեն գնով փորձում են սևացնել իրենց նախորդներին, բայց Մերկելին դիմավորում են իրենց նախորդների օրոք կառուցված՝ միջազգային բոլոր ստանդարտներին համապատասխան, բարձրաճաշակ օդանավակայանում, կայացած և օրինակելի զինվորների խրոխտ քայլերի ներքո , ուղեկցում Մերկելին իրենց նախորդների օրոք կառուցված Թումո կենտրոն (ի դեպ՝ Փերիսը Երևանից ուզում է գողանալ այս կենտրոնի միտքը․․․), իրենց նախորդների կողմից կառուցված Հյուսիսային պողոտա, իրենց նախորդների օրոք այդ պողոտայում կառուցված գերժամանակակից հյուրանոց և Մերկելը հիանում է Նիկոլենց նախորդների օրոք վերածնունդ ապրած Երևանով, բայց Նիկոլենք շարունակում են սևացնել անցյալը․․․
> 
> Չէ տղե՛րք, ձեր ժամանակ էլ է սարքվում, բայց դեռևս միայն մարդկանց գլխին․․․
> 
> Ի դեպ՝ այն ամենով, ինչով հիացավ և Հայաստանի մասին պատկերացում կազմեց Մերկելը՝ Նիկոլը լումա չունի ներդրած, ամենը կառուցել են իր «սև» նախորդները․․․
> 
> Հա, քիչ էր մնում մոռանայի՝ Մերկելին Հայաստան հրավիրել էր Սերժ Սարգսյանը․․․

----------

Աթեիստ (26.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Էս տղեն մեզնից բեթար ա հիացած Փաշինյանով  :Jpit: 

Նայեք: Լավ ռեպորտաժ ա սարքել: Մենակ վերջին համեմատությունն ինձ չդզեց,բայց ոչինչ.

----------

Գաղթական (26.08.2018), Ուլուանա (26.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Էս տղեն մեզնից բեթար ա հիացած Փաշինյանով 
> 
> Նայեք: Լավ ռեպորտաժ ա սարքել: Մենակ վերջին համեմատությունն ինձ չդզեց,բայց ոչինչ.


Ինքը ոչ թե հիացածա այլ Փաշինյանի ֆանատնա :LOL: 
Ախրանիկի կադրը չէի տեսել, դզեց :Hands Up:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս քո հպարտության ֆոնին էն իձյոտ Մենուա Հարությունյանի ստատուսն աչքիս ընկավ, ահագին խնդացի, ասեցի դնեմ՝ դուք էլ խնդաք


Էս էն ոռմտնողը չի՞, որից դաժե ՀՀԿ-ն ա զզվում  :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էս քո հպարտության ֆոնին էն իձյոտ Մենուա Հարությունյանի ստատուսն աչքիս ընկավ, ահագին խնդացի, ասեցի դնեմ՝ դուք էլ խնդաք


Փաստորեն էս անգամ ասելու հեչ բան չունեին․․․ Էս ինչ մեղք են, լրիվ վերջացած վիճակ։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էս տղեն մեզնից բեթար ա հիացած Փաշինյանով 
> 
> Նայեք: Լավ ռեպորտաժ ա սարքել: Մենակ վերջին համեմատությունն ինձ չդզեց,բայց ոչինչ.


Իրան էն առաջին օրերից հետևում էի:
Ռեպորտաժներն իրոք մեկը մեկից լավն են ու կարևորը ադեկվատ կարծիքա մատուցում ռուսախոս հանրությանը:

----------

Gayl (27.08.2018), Tiger29 (27.08.2018)

----------


## Lion

Սենց որ գնա, ռուսերեն ասած суди допрыгаются...

----------


## Chuk

Չգիտեի, թե որտեղ դնեմ, ստեղ կդնեմ. 




> Արդեն մի քանի օր է ինչ ֆեյսբուքահայությունն արթնանում է առանց «Կույս կանանց միավորում» ֆեյսբուքյան էջի։ Օրեր առաջ էջի հիմնադիր Ռաֆայել Թեյմուրազյանը հայտարարեց, որ էջի բնույթը փոխվելու է և և այն արդեն իսկ անվանափոխել է՝ դարձնելով «Միավորում»։ 
> 
> Armdaily.am-ին տրված հարցազրույցում Ռաֆայել Թեմուրազյանը նշեց, որ չի փոշմանել փակելով «Կույս կանանցմիավորում»-ի ֆեյսբուքյան կենսագործունեությունը։ 
> 
> Ռաֆայել Թեմուրազյանն ասաց, որ ընթերցողներին կորցնելու Մեր այն հարցին, թե արդյոք չկա մտավախություն կորցնելու ընթերցողներին և հատուկ տեղն արդյո՞ք չի կորելու համընդհանուր շաբլոնի տակ մտնելիս՝ նա պատասխանեց, որ նման մտավախություն չկա՝ ավելացնելով․ 
> 
> «Դուք դեռ չգիտեք՝ ինչ է գրվելու, ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիք, որ շաբլոնի տակ է մտնելու»։ 
> 
> Նրա կարծիքով՝ էջը ծառայել է իր նպատակին և կարիք չկար սպասել, որ համը լրիվ դուրս գար։ 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ https://www.armdaily.am/news/1969.html?lang=hy

«Կույս Կանանց միավորում» էջից հղումներ ակումբում էլ են եղել: Ընդհանրապես Ռաֆենք (Ռաֆայել Թեյմուրազյանն, հիմնականն ինքն էր, իրա ախպեր Սամվել ու ու քույ Ռադան) խզարում էին էդ էջով: Կարող ա ապմագորգոռ ա, բայց իրանք իրանց յեքա լուման ունեն հեղափոխության մեջ՝ իմ համոզմամբ: Մտքիս ծերով չէր անցնում, որ կույսերն իրանք են:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիտեի, թե որտեղ դնեմ, ստեղ կդնեմ. 
> 
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ https://www.armdaily.am/news/1969.html?lang=hy
> 
> «Կույս Կանանց միավորում» էջից հղումներ ակումբում էլ են եղել: Ընդհանրապես Ռաֆենք (Ռաֆայել Թեյմուրազյանն, հիմնականն ինքն էր, իրա ախպեր Սամվել ու ու քույ Ռադան) խզարում էին էդ էջով: Կարող ա ապմագորգոռ ա, բայց իրանք իրանց յեքա լուման ունեն հեղափոխության մեջ՝ իմ համոզմամբ: Մտքիս ծերով չէր անցնում, որ կույսերն իրանք են:


Վայ, փաստորեն կլօրը չի  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.09.2018), Հայկօ (18.09.2018), Ձայնալար (25.09.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Վայ, փաստորեն կլօրը չի


Փաստորեն ընդհանրապես ակումբցի չի  :Shok:

----------


## Chuk

Զատո հալալ-զուլալ լևոնական են ։ճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չգիտեմ որդեղ գրեմ, բայց մի տեղ գրեմ, էլի ....

Ախր էս ՀՀԿ-ականները իրանց Քոչարյանով-բանով շատ անասսսսուն են, է ... ախր էնքան անասուն են, որ մարդու հավատը չի գալիս, որ կարան էտքան անասուն լինեն  :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (25.09.2018)

----------


## Lion

Բանա էղէ՞ ապե...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բանա էղէ՞ ապե...


Էսօրվա դրանց դուրս տված էշությունները, էլի .... ոչ մի լուրջ բան։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էսօրվա դրանց դուրս տված էշությունները, էլի .... ոչ մի լուրջ բան։


էդ ի՞նչ են ասե՞լ որ...

ապեր դրանք էն աննասուն են որ հլա կարծում են դատավորը պտի չագուչը խփի ու ասի քոչարյանը մեղավոր չի... դրաննք էն աննասունն են որ գնում են եվրոպա ցույց տալու որ քոչարյանին ու իրանց ճնշում են քաղաքական հայացքների համար… տավար, էլի մի խոսքով…

----------

Տրիբուն (22.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս ՀՀԿ-ի վիճակը բայց շատ խնդալույա  :LOL:  Երեկվանից սաղով լացում են. մենք ոչ մի բանով կառավարությանը չենք խանգարում, ինչ բերում են հաստատում ենք, չենք խոչընդոտում .... ինչի՞ եք ուզում մեզ ցրեք:

----------

Chuk (25.09.2018), Gayl (25.09.2018), ivy (25.09.2018), Lion (25.09.2018), Norton (26.09.2018), Անվերնագիր (25.09.2018), Ներսես_AM (25.09.2018), Շինարար (25.09.2018), Ուլուանա (25.09.2018), Ռուֆուս (25.09.2018)

----------


## Lion

"_Հա բայց ինչի՞ մեզ էդքան չեք սիրում_",- կասեր մի գերբարոյական կեղծգեղեցկուհի...

----------


## Gayl

> Էս ՀՀԿ-ի վիճակը բայց շատ խնդալույա  Երեկվանից սաղով լացում են. մենք ոչ մի բանով կառավարությանը չենք խանգարում, ինչ բերում են հաստատում ենք, չենք խոչընդոտում .... ինչի՞ եք ուզում մեզ ցրեք:


Որբ են, պետք չի չարախնդալ:

----------

ivy (25.09.2018), Բարեկամ (27.09.2018), Ձայնալար (26.09.2018), Տրիբուն (25.09.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Քոչը Նիկոլին դատիա տալիս :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Ժողովուրդ, ո՞նց ռուսերեն խոսակցական մակարդակով փոխանցենք "դուխով" բառը: Վերջերս մի ռուսի հետ նստած քեֆ էինք անում ու ես տեղ հասկացա, որ չեմ կարողանում մեկ բառով, սեղմ փոխանցել "դուխով" բառի ռուսերեն համարժեքը...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ժողովուրդ, ո՞նց ռուսերեն խոսակցական մակարդակով փոխանցենք "դուխով" բառը: Վերջերս մի ռուսի հետ նստած քեֆ էինք անում ու ես տեղ հասկացա, որ չեմ կարողանում մեկ բառով, սեղմ փոխանցել "դուխով" բառի ռուսերեն համարժեքը...


Не ссы

----------

Աթեիստ (02.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Քաղաքացիական «Պայմանագիր կուսակցության» մամուլի խոսնակ Վահան Կոստանյանը ֆեյսբուքյան իր էջում գրել է, որ Հրազդանում սպասվող քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում ՔՊ կուսակցության անդամ Սեւակ Միքայելյանն ինքնաառաջադրվել է եւ կուսակցությունը չի պաշտպանելու նրա թեկնածությունը:
> 
> «Հրազդանում սպասվող քաղաքապետի արտահերթ ընտրություններում ինքնաառաջադրվել է «Քաղաքացիական պայմանագիր» կուսակցության անդամ Սևակ Միքայելյանը:
> 
> Թույլ տվեք նշել, որ «Քաղաքացիական պայմանագիր»-ը նպատակահարմար չի գտնում պաշտպանել վերջինիս թեկնածությունը և ընտրություններին թեկնածու չի առաջադրելու:
> 
> Հաջողություն ենք մաղթում Հրազդանի ընտրություններին մասնակցող բոլոր թեկնածուներին»,- գրել է Կոստանյանը:


Ցավում եմ, որ հերթը հասավ Սասունին ատամ ցույց տալու պահը: Երևի էդ ատամը պետք էր ավելի շուտ ցույց տալ, երբ «ազատամարտիկների դաշինքին» Երևանու ավագանու ցանկում տեղեր էր խոստացել՝ առանց հարցը լուրջ քննարկելու:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ցավում եմ, որ հերթը հասավ Սասունին ատամ ցույց տալու պահը: Երևի էդ ատամը պետք էր ավելի շուտ ցույց տալ, երբ «ազատամարտիկների դաշինքին» Երևանու ավագանու ցանկում տեղեր էր խոստացել՝ առանց հարցը լուրջ քննարկելու:


Ինձ թվում ա ոչ մ իատամ ցույց տալու խնդիր էլ չկա․ 




> «Կա հինգ թեկնածու, պարտադիր չէր, որ Քաղաքացիական պայմանագիրը պաշտպաներ: Եվ իմ ցանկությունն է դա, որպեսզի ազատ մրցակցություն լինի, Հրազդանում լինեն ազատ ու արդար ընտրություններ»,- ասաց Սասուն Միքայելյանը: Նա ասաց, որ իր որդու քարոզարշավին չի մասնակցելու, իր որդին է թեկնածությունը դրել, ինքը չի դրել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու վաբշե, սաղ հավայի ա, քանի ԱԺ նախիրը չի ցրվել ․․․․․ 

Արա, ոնց եմ ես դրանցից զզվուուուում ․․․․․․

----------

Life (02.10.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ցավում եմ, որ հերթը հասավ Սասունին ատամ ցույց տալու պահը: Երևի էդ ատամը պետք էր ավելի շուտ ցույց տալ, երբ «ազատամարտիկների դաշինքին» Երևանու ավագանու ցանկում տեղեր էր խոստացել՝ առանց հարցը լուրջ քննարկելու:


Չուկ, ինձ էս պահը ահավոր զարմացրեց։ Մի քիչ կմանրամասնե՞ս ինչ ա եղել, եթե ինչ որ տեղեկություններ ունես։

----------

Աթեիստ (02.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները տեղի կունենան այս տարվա դեկտեմբերին. Նիկոլ Փաշինյան

Վոբշեմ կրքերը լարվում են… Նախիրը ամեն ձև ուզում ա վեր ընգած մնա ԱԺ-ում: Էս ԱԺ-ն պիտի ոնց ուզում են ցրվի, դաժե տփել լարելով ԱԺ շենքից, եթե պետք ա…

----------


## Sagittarius

> Արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները տեղի կունենան այս տարվա դեկտեմբերին. Նիկոլ Փաշինյան
> 
> Վոբշեմ կրքերը լարվում են… Նախիրը ամեն ձև ուզում ա վեր ընգած մնա ԱԺ-ում: Էս ԱԺ-ն պիտի ոնց ուզում են ցրվի, դաժե տփել լարելով ԱԺ շենքից, եթե պետք ա…


Իմ կարծիքով հարաժարական ա տալու ու Աժ-ն շրջափակվելու ա մինչև օրենքի ընդունումը

Round 2

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ինձ էս պահը ահավոր զարմացրեց։ Մի քիչ կմանրամասնե՞ս ինչ ա եղել, եթե ինչ որ տեղեկություններ ունես։


Ավագանու հետ կապված ունեմ։ Ըստ իմ ինֆոյի առանց վարչության համաձայնությունն ունենալու բանակցություն ա սկսել ազատամարտիկների դաշինքի հետ, կարծեմ նույնիսկ 10-15 հոգու թեմա ա տարել, էն դեպքում, որ ընդհանուր տրամադրությունն եղել ա ջահելներով գնալը։ 

Էս դեպքում էլ կարծում եմ չէին ուզի, որ Սասունի տղեն լինի, որ իրանց մեթոդները հնի մեթոդներին չնմանացնեն։ Էն էլ Սասունենք «կոնտր քայլ» են արել, արագ առաջադրել։ Էս մեկը ենթադրություն ա, ինֆք չունեմ։

Սասունը լավ դեմք ա, ՔՊում էլ էն հարգում ու ընդունում են։ Բայց իմ տպավորությամբ ինքն էլ չի զգում իրավիճակի փոփոխությունը։

----------

Ներսես_AM (02.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ կարծիքով հարաժարական ա տալու ու Աժ-ն շրջափակվելու ա մինչև օրենքի ընդունումը
> 
> Round 2


Բա Ֆրանկոֆոնիա՞ն  :LOL:  Թե դա որ մեղքիս համար էր ․․․․ 

Նիկոլը շատ ա կրկնում «ուղղակի ժողովրդի իշխանություն» ․․․ ինձ թվում ա մի հատ մեծ միտինգ ու ժողովուրդը ԱԺ-ն հայտարարում ա ցրված․ Սահմանադրություն, Հոդված 2:

----------


## Chuk

Մաջալ չեն տալիս, մարդ հանգստանա ։(
Թազա լարված շրջան ա սկսվում։

----------


## Lion

Բայց էսի լուրջա, ժողովուրդ: ՀՀԿ-ն սրեց...

----------


## Chuk

Գնացինք ԱԺ։

ՀՀԿն արտահերթ նիստ ա անում։ Նիկոլը կոչ արեց հավաքվել։ 

Կհանդիպենք։

----------

Տրիբուն (02.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու ես Հայաստանում չեմ .....  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ախպարներից մարդ չկա՞ էս կողմերում  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

Շատ էին ուզում ԱԺ-ում մնալ, հիմա էլ էնտեղից դուրս չեն գա  :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (03.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շատ էին ուզում ԱԺ-ում մնալ, հիմա էլ էնտեղից դուրս չեն գա


Համ քաքը կերել են, համ էլ քաքել են տակները ....

----------


## Chuk

Էն որ առխային կարաս թոշակի գնաս՝ էնքան պայքարող կա։

----------

Հայկօ (03.10.2018), Տրիբուն (03.10.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես մի քիչ լավ չեմ հասկանում` ինչ է կատարվում: Ինչի՞ է պետք վարչապետը հրաժարական տա, հետո ստիպեն ԱԺ հորթերին նոր վարչապետ չընտրել, որ ԱԺ-ն լուծարվի, եթե նույն մեխանիզմով կարելի է ստիպել, որ ԱԺ պատգամավորները ուղղակի հրաժարական տան: Քաքն ե՞նք ընկել ապուշների գրած սահմանադրության ձեռը: Սրանք որ քաղաքական գիտացություն ունենային, էն ա միանգամից հրաժարական կտային էլի, ինչի՞ է պետք անգիտակից աթոռներից կառչած ապուշների հետ բանակցություններ վարել ու արհեստական խաղեր տալ, ինչ ա թե սահմանադրությունը չխախտվի, ջհանդամը խախտվի էն սահմանադրությունը, որը ժողովրդի խնդիրները ոչ միայն չի լուծում, այլև խնդիներ է ստեղծում:

----------

Life (03.10.2018), Գաղթական (03.10.2018), Տրիբուն (03.10.2018)

----------


## ivy

Նիկոլի ներվերը լրիվ անջատած են, դեմք ա էս մարդը։ 
Հիմա ոնց իմն էլ անջատեմ, գնամ քնեմ...

----------

Srtik (03.10.2018), Աթեիստ (03.10.2018), Ձայնալար (03.10.2018), Տրիբուն (03.10.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

հա էլի, հիմա որ սաղ պատգամավորները հերթով մանդատից հրաժարվեն ինչ ա լինում էդ դեպքում։ Հեչ դուրս չի գալիս էս պրոցեսը  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> հա էլի, հիմա որ սաղ պատգամավորները հերթով մանդատից հրաժարվեն ինչ ա լինում էդ դեպքում։ Հեչ դուրս չի գալիս էս պրոցեսը


Ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս, բայց հավատում եմ, որ արդեն ոչինչ էլ հնարավոր չի անել էսքան մարդկանց դեմ։
Համենայնդեպս Նիկոլի հանգստությունն ու վստահությունը համոզող են։

----------


## Gayl

Իրենք իրենց ձեռքով պրոցեսը արագացրին:
Սաղ հեչ, բայց ԱԺ դարպասներից ներս մտնելը լավ էլ հաճելի զգացողությունա:ճճ

----------

Ձայնալար (03.10.2018), Տրիբուն (03.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Եթե հասնում ես նրան, որ ՀՀԿից 10 պատգամավոր չի քվեարկում վարչապետի հնարավոր թեկնածուի համար, խնդիրը լուծվում ա։

Եթե հասնում ես նրան, քր ՀՀԿից 10 պատգամավոր դուրս գալու դիմում ա գրում, իրանց տեղը ցուցակից հաջորդ 10 հոգին են պատգամավոր դառնում, խնդիրը չի լուծվում։

Եթե դու կարող ես ազդեկ միայն էդ տասի վրա, ապա գործ ունենք տարբեր խնդիրների հետ։

Ստեղ 10 թիվը պայմանական եմ գրել, ուղղակի ցույց տալու համար պրոցեսների տարբերությունը։

Ավելի հեշտ է անցնել վարչապետի ընտրության ձախողմանը, քան բոլոր պատգամավորների մանդատից անհատական հրաժարվելուն։

----------


## ivy

սիրուն

----------

Տրիբուն (03.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մենք 20 տարի մտավոր դեգենեռատների ձեռին ենք եղել։ Իմ շունը սրանցից խելոք ա, հորս արև։ Դրա համար էլ հայ ժողովուրդը հավերժ ապրելույա։ Եթե էս մտավոր թերիների ձեռը մենք դիմացանք 20 տարի, ում ուզես միլիոն տարի կդիմանանք։

----------

ivy (03.10.2018), Արամ (03.10.2018), Ռուֆուս (03.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես մի քիչ լավ չեմ հասկանում` ինչ է կատարվում: Ինչի՞ է պետք վարչապետը հրաժարական տա, հետո ստիպեն ԱԺ հորթերին նոր վարչապետ չընտրել, որ ԱԺ-ն լուծարվի, եթե նույն մեխանիզմով կարելի է ստիպել, որ ԱԺ պատգամավորները ուղղակի հրաժարական տան: Քաքն ե՞նք ընկել ապուշների գրած սահմանադրության ձեռը: Սրանք որ քաղաքական գիտացություն ունենային, էն ա միանգամից հրաժարական կտային էլի, ինչի՞ է պետք անգիտակից աթոռներից կառչած ապուշների հետ բանակցություններ վարել ու արհեստական խաղեր տալ, ինչ ա թե սահմանադրությունը չխախտվի, ջհանդամը խախտվի էն սահմանադրությունը, որը ժողովրդի խնդիրները ոչ միայն չի լուծում, այլև խնդիներ է ստեղծում:


Վիշապ հոպարի սիրած տղու հարցազրույցը դնեմ ստեղ… 

Հրաժարականի մանդատ ժողովուրդը վարչապետին չի տվել և չի տալու

Ասեմ, որ հոգու խորքում ես էլ վախեր ունեմ ու վատ չէր լինի, որ վարչապետը մտներ առավոտը ԱԺ ու սաղին ասեր. «և ուրեմն, սիկտիր եղաք ստեղից»:

----------

Գաղթական (03.10.2018), Ներսես_AM (03.10.2018), Ուլուանա (03.10.2018)

----------


## ivy

Ես Նիկոլի նյուխին վստահում եմ. հլը որ մինչև հիմա սխալ չի արել։
Հրաժարականից հետո ինքը շարունակում է կատարել վարչապետի գործառույթները. արտակարգ իրավիճակների դեպքում դրանով իսկ բացառվում է մարդկանց վրա բռնություն կիրառելը։ 
Երկրորդ, հլը ուզում եմ տեսնել, թե ժողովրդի ահից ԱԺ- ից դուրս չեկող ոհմակում ով է էն առյուծի կաթ կերածը, որ պիտի հանկարծ ու համաձայնի իր թեկնածության առաջադրմանը վարչապետի դերում։ Նրան հո հում-տուն կուտեն։
Էս պահին մենակ օդ պղտորելու խաղեր են գնում, որի հետևում որ մի ռեալ ուժ չկա։ Յանիմ մենք դեռ կանք, ու պիտի մեզ հետ հաշվի նստեք։ Սատկածներ։

----------

Բարեկամ (04.10.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հարցն էն ա, որ նրանք անկյուն մտած վիճակում են։ Այսինքն իրանցից շատերի համար էս դարձել ա բանտ չգնալու պայքար։ Իսկ էդ իրադրությունում ինչ ասես ընդունակ են։ Կարան նոր մարտի մեկ էլ կազմակերպեն։ Օրենքով ընտրված վարչապետ կլինի, էլ արտակարգ դրություն էլ կարող եմ մտցնեն։ Աստված չանի էն կողմից էլ իրանց ընկեր Ալիևը օգնության հասնի, լրիվ կրակը կընկնենք։ Դրա համար հեչ դուրս չի գալիս էս պրոցեսը։

----------


## ivy

> Հարցն էն ա, որ նրանք անկյուն մտած վիճակում են։ Այսինքն իրանցից շատերի համար էս դարձել ա բանտ չգնալու պայքար։ Իսկ էդ իրադրությունում ինչ ասես ընդունակ են։ Կարան նոր մարտի մեկ էլ կազմակերպեն։ Օրենքով ընտրված վարչապետ կլինի, էլ արտակարգ դրություն էլ կարող եմ մտցնեն։ Աստված չանի էն կողմից էլ իրանց ընկեր Ալիևը օգնության հասնի, լրիվ կրակը կընկնենք։ Դրա համար հեչ դուրս չի գալիս էս պրոցեսը։


Էս պանիկաների միջով արդեն մի քանի անգամ անցել ենք, ու ամեն անգամ հասկացել, որ Նիկոլը ճիշտ էր։
Ապրիլ-մայիսից հետո էս ոտքի ելած ժողորդին էլ ոչ մի ձև հաղթել հնարավոր չի։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էս էլ սենց http://armtimes.com/hy/article/145507

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Էս պանիկաների միջով արդեն մի քանի անգամ անցել ենք, ու ամեն անգամ հասկացել, որ Նիկոլը ճիշտ էր։
> Ապրիլ-մայիսից հետո էս ոտքի ելած ժողորդին էլ ոչ մի ձև հաղթել հնարավոր չի։


Ապրիլ–Մայիսին չգիտեին ինչ անել։ Հիմա էս հինգ ամիս ա նստած պլան են գծում, ոնց անեն Նիկոլին գցեն։ ՈՒ ԲՀԿ–ի սենց արդեն լրիվ ափաշքյարա դրանց միանալն էլ լավ բան չի հուշում։

----------


## ivy

> Ապրիլ–Մայիսին չգիտեին ինչ անել։ Հիմա էս հինգ ամիս ա նստած պլան են գծում, ոնց անեն Նիկոլին գցեն։ ՈՒ ԲՀԿ–ի սենց արդեն լրիվ ափաշքյարա դրանց միանալն էլ լավ բան չի հուշում։


Դրանց հինգ ամսվա գծած պլանը երեկվա արած էշությունը չէ՞ր. հլը որ մինչև հիմա ինչ արել են, իրենց դեմ են արել։
Իսկ Ծառուկյանը միշտ էլ դոդ ա եղել ։)

----------

Բարեկամ (04.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դրանց հինգ ամսվա գծած պլանը երեկվա արած էշությունը չէ՞ր. հլը որ մինչև հիմա ինչ արել են, իրենց դեմ են արել։
> Իսկ Ծառուկյանը միշտ էլ դոդ ա եղել ։)


Իմ վախն էլ էտ ա  ... քանի որ էնքան էշ են, որ ոչ մի խելոք բան չեն կարա անեն, մնումա սրիկայությունը: Հարցը նրանում ա, թե ավելի շատ էշ են, թե ավելի շատ սրիկա:

----------


## Gayl

Ժողովրդի միակ մտահոգությունն այն է, որ Նիկոլի հրաժարականից հետո  թեկածու չառաջադրեն, բայց իմ կարծիքով էդպիսի բան չի լինի, ոչ մեկ ռիսկ չի անի մի ողջ ազգի դեմ որոշում կայացնի:

----------


## Lion

Որ հանկարծ *այնուհանդերձ* թեկնածու առաջադրեցին՝ հնարավոր քայլերը կարող ե՞ք նկարագրել...

----------


## Chuk

> Որ հանկարծ *այնուհանդերձ* թեկնածու առաջադրեցին՝ հնարավոր քայլերը կարող ե՞ք նկարագրել...


ԱԺի բակից տուն չենք գնա, լավ էլ հարմար տեղ ա

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ի դեպ ԱԺ-ի այգին բացել են, մի ժամ առաջ կողքով անցա։

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lion

Ասի, չէ՞, չջղայնացնեք - մտնում ենք Ազգային ժողով...

Ինձ համար հանգիստ (հաց ու սոխ էի ուտում)... ավտոյով տուն էի ձգվել, մեկ էլ ռադիոյով ականջովս ընկավ, որ Նիկոլը կոչ է արել ժողովրդին: Ավտոն կայնացրի մի հարմար տեղ ու... ջղայնացած էկա  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էսօր Կառավարություն - ԱԺ հարցուպատասխան կա, հետաքրքիր ա լինելու…

----------

Chuk (03.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ ԱԺ-ի այգին բացել են, մի ժամ առաջ կողքով անցա։
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Նիկոլի հրամանով, ամեն օր առավոտը 10ից իրիկունը 10ը ))

----------


## Norton

> Նիկոլի հրամանով, ամեն օր առավոտը 10ից իրիկունը 10ը ))


Կարոցա վարչապետին գիշերը 11-ին, արտահերթ նիստով, որ դարպասները փակ լինեն  :Jpit: 




> Ես Նիկոլի նյուխին վստահում եմ. հլը որ մինչև հիմա սխալ չի արել։


 Մի քիչ թավիշը շատա, ժողովրդական էս աջակցության պարագայում ճիշտ լինելը հեշտա։ Ուղղակի ճշտի ու վստահության հարցում, երևի անսխալական մարդ չկա, նույնը ասում էին Լևոնի մասին, որ ինքը ամեն ինչ գիտի ու անսխալականա, նույնը մինչ հեղափոխությունը՝ բոլոր տարբերակները գծած ու իրավիճակը տւրապետող Սերժ Սարգսյանի մասին։

----------

Chuk (03.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի քիչ թավիշը շատա, ժողովրդական էս աջակցության պարագայում ճիշտ լինելը հեշտա։ Ուղղակի ճշտի ու վստահության հարցում, երևի անսխալական մարդ չկա, նույնը ասում էին Լևոնի մասին, որ ինքը ամեն ինչ գիտի ու անսխալականա, նույնը մինչ հեղափոխությունը՝ բոլոր տարբերակները գծած ու իրավիճակը տւրապետող Սերժ Սարգսյանի մասին։


Թավիշ էլ չկա, վրչոն էս պահին հարցուպատասխանի ժամին ԱԺ-ին ծերից-ծերի էլի ռակոմ կանգնացրեց։ Մի գրամ թասիբ ունենան հենց հիմա սաղով մանդատները կդնեն։ Չգիտեմ, ձև չունեն ․․․․ դեբիլ են, բայց ինքնասպան չեն։

----------


## Norton

> Թավիշ էլ չկա, վրչոն էս պահին հարցուպատասխանի ժամին ԱԺ-ին ծերից-ծերի էլի ռակոմ կանգնացրեց։ Մի գրամ թասիբ ունենան հենց հիմա սաղով մանդատները կդնեն։ Չգիտեմ, ձև չունեն ․․․․ դեբիլ են, բայց ինքնասպան չեն։


դե 5 տարի առաջ էլ էր տրիբունայից ռակըմ կանգնացնում, որպես ընդդիմադիր պատգամավոր  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վերջը ես էլ ոտք դրեցի էս բաժին...

Ժող, Շարմազանովն էլ, Աշոտյանն էլ ասում են, որ ոչ մի պայմանավորվածություն չի եղել Նիկոլի հետ, ու որ ԱԺ-ն լուծարելու ու արտահերթ ընտրությունների հետ կապված իրանց ասածը վերաբերում էր զուտ մայիսին անցկացնելուն: Այսինքն` էս մարդիկ պարզ խոստովանում են, որ իրանց ոչինչ չի խանգարում լավ էլ առաջադրելու իրանց թեկնածուին: Հիմա էս պարագայում ինչքանո՞վ ա ճիշտ Նիկոլի հրաժարականը: Հա, ես էլ եմ Նիկոլին անսահման վստահում, բայց, փաստորեն, երեկ էդ մարդիկ կամ իրար ընդհանրապես չեն հասկացել, կամ էլ ՀՀԿ-ն, ինչպես միշտ, խոսքը փոխում ու խաղեր ա տալիս: 

Մեկ էլ հետաքրքիր էր, որ Շարմազանովը խոսելիս ասեց, որ Նիկոլի հետ խոսակցությունը շատ հանգիստ, նորմալ պայմաններում ա անցել, առանց որևէ լարվածության, իսկ Աշոտյանն ասեց, որ շատ լարված մթնոլորտում ա անցել:  

Մի խոսքով` ամեն մեկը մի իրականության մեջ ա ապրում: Գժանոց ա լրիվ: Կամ էլ ես ոչ մի բան չեմ հասկանում  :Sad: :

----------

Lion (03.10.2018)

----------


## Lion

Իրականում ավելի լուրջ երաշխիքներ են պետք, քան բանավոր կամ նույնիսկ գրավոր պայմանավորվածությունը: Ստավկեքն էնքան բարձր են, որ, կարիք եղավ, հուշագիր չէ, ստորագրված ՄԱԿ-ի կանոնադրությունն էլ կխախտեն...

----------

Ուլուանա (03.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Միամիտիս կասե՞ք ինչն ա խանգարում մինչև մայիս սպասել։ Հասկանում եմ՝ ճգնաժամային վիճակ և այլն, բայց Նիկոլը խոստացել էր ընտրական օրենսգրքում փոփոխություններ անել, նոր գնալ արտահերթի։ Ու՞ր են էդ փոփոխությունները։ Ասեմ, որ ՀՀԿ֊ԲՀԿ֊ին էլ առաջինը ձեռ կտան նման փոփոխությունները, որովհետև ներկայիս օրենսգիրքը գրված ա մեծամասնությունն ավելի մեծամասնություն սարքելու ու փոքր կուսակցություններին ջախջախելու համար, այսինքն՝ ռեալ հնարավոր ա, որ Ելքն առաջարկի, ՀՀԿ֊ԲՀԿ֊ն քվեարկի։

Ու հա, ես իմ դարդին եմ, որտև հույս ունեի՝ դրսում ապրող ՀՀ քաղաքացիների ընտրելու իրավունքը վերջապես կվերականգնվի։ Բայց ոնց որ թե տոմս եմ առնելու, Հայաստան գամ, որ ՔՊ֊ին չընտրեմ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իրականում ավելի լուրջ երաշխիքներ են պետք, քան բանավոր կամ նույնիսկ գրավոր պայմանավորվածությունը: Ստավկեքն էնքան բարձր են, որ, կարիք եղավ, հուշագիր չէ, ստորագրված ՄԱԿ-ի կանոնադրությունն էլ կխախտեն...


Ժողովրդից էն կողմ երաշխիք չկա .... Երկու շաբաթ ԱԺ-ն շրջափակված պետք ա մնա, այգիով, առանց այգի, կապ չունի:

----------


## Norton

> Միամիտիս կասե՞ք ինչն ա խանգարում մինչև մայիս սպասել։ Հասկանում եմ՝ ճգնաժամային վիճակ և այլն, բայց Նիկոլը խոստացել էր ընտրական օրենսգրքում փոփոխություններ անել, նոր գնալ արտահերթի։ Ու՞ր են էդ փոփոխությունները։ Ասեմ, որ ՀՀԿ֊ԲՀԿ֊ին էլ առաջինը ձեռ կտան նման փոփոխությունները, որովհետև ներկայիս օրենսգիրքը գրված ա մեծամասնությունն ավելի մեծամասնություն սարքելու ու փոքր կուսակցություններին ջախջախելու համար, այսինքն՝ ռեալ հնարավոր ա, որ Ելքն առաջարկի, ՀՀԿ֊ԲՀԿ֊ն քվեարկի։
> 
> Ու հա, ես իմ դարդին եմ, որտև հույս ունեի՝ դրսում ապրող ՀՀ քաղաքացիների ընտրելու իրավունքը վերջապես կվերականգնվի։ Բայց ոնց որ թե տոմս եմ առնելու, Հայաստան գամ, որ ՔՊ֊ին չընտրեմ։


Ձայն փոշիացնելու համար, շատ թանկ գին չի՞ :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Միամիտիս կասե՞ք ինչն ա խանգարում մինչև մայիս սպասել։ Հասկանում եմ՝ ճգնաժամային վիճակ և այլն, բայց Նիկոլը խոստացել էր ընտրական օրենսգրքում փոփոխություններ անել, նոր գնալ արտահերթի։ Ու՞ր են էդ փոփոխությունները։ Ասեմ, որ ՀՀԿ֊ԲՀԿ֊ին էլ առաջինը ձեռ կտան նման փոփոխությունները, որովհետև ներկայիս օրենսգիրքը գրված ա մեծամասնությունն ավելի մեծամասնություն սարքելու ու փոքր կուսակցություններին ջախջախելու համար, այսինքն՝ ռեալ հնարավոր ա, որ Ելքն առաջարկի, ՀՀԿ֊ԲՀԿ֊ն քվեարկի։
> 
> Ու հա, ես իմ դարդին եմ, որտև հույս ունեի՝ դրսում ապրող ՀՀ քաղաքացիների ընտրելու իրավունքը վերջապես կվերականգնվի։ Բայց ոնց որ թե տոմս եմ առնելու, Հայաստան գամ, որ ՔՊ֊ին չընտրեմ։


Նախնական տվյալներով դեկտեմբերի սկզբին ընտրական օրենսգրքի փոփոխությունն եղած կլինի, եթե ԱԺում մեծամասնություն կազմող խունտան հերթական դեմարշը չանի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Միամիտիս կասե՞ք ինչն ա խանգարում մինչև մայիս սպասել։ Հասկանում եմ՝ ճգնաժամային վիճակ և այլն, բայց Նիկոլը խոստացել էր ընտրական օրենսգրքում փոփոխություններ անել, նոր գնալ արտահերթի։ Ու՞ր են էդ փոփոխությունները։ Ասեմ, որ ՀՀԿ֊ԲՀԿ֊ին էլ առաջինը ձեռ կտան նման փոփոխությունները, որովհետև ներկայիս օրենսգիրքը գրված ա մեծամասնությունն ավելի մեծամասնություն սարքելու ու փոքր կուսակցություններին ջախջախելու համար, այսինքն՝ ռեալ հնարավոր ա, որ Ելքն առաջարկի, ՀՀԿ֊ԲՀԿ֊ն քվեարկի։
> 
> Ու հա, ես իմ դարդին եմ, որտև հույս ունեի՝ դրսում ապրող ՀՀ քաղաքացիների ընտրելու իրավունքը վերջապես կվերականգնվի։ Բայց ոնց որ թե տոմս եմ առնելու, Հայաստան գամ, որ ՔՊ֊ին չընտրեմ։


Մայիսին ԱԺ-ն արդեն կարա իրա ձեռով վարչապետին անվստահություն հայտնի ու նոր վարչապետ ընտրի։ Դրա համար էլ արտահերթը մինչև մայիս պետք ա լինի։ Իսկ ինչի դեկտեմբերին, որովհետև ԱԺ նախիրն էնքան դեբիլ ու անհամբեր ա, որ անկախ իրանցից ամեն առիթով ծակվել են, որ հենց ձեռները շանս լինի, հակահեղափոխություն են անելու, քանի որ մի քոռ կոպեկի արժեք էլ չունեն։ 

Թող էս ԱԺ-ն ցրվի ու արտահերթ լինի, կարող ա ես էլ ՔՊ-ին չընտրեմ։  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (03.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես ՀԱԿ-ին եմ ընտրելու ․․․․․ принципиально ....

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նախնական տվյալներով դեկտեմբերի սկզբին ընտրական օրենսգրքի փոփոխությունն եղած կլինի, եթե ԱԺում մեծամասնություն կազմող խունտան հերթական դեմարշը չանի


Լավ կլինի, որ ԸՕ-ն փոխվի։ Բայց եթե նույնիսկ չփոխվի էլ, առանց կաշառքի, գազելների ու բոզիտղության նույնիսկ էս ԸՕ-ով կարելի ա շատ նորմալ ընտրություններ կազմակերպել։

----------

Chuk (03.10.2018), Արշակ (03.10.2018)

----------


## Norton

> Ես ՀԱԿ-ին եմ ընտրելու ․․․․․ принципиально ....


ՀԱԿ-ը վայթե չմասնակցի, վերջին տվյալներով իրանք սպասում են ընտրությունների օրը հայտարարվի, որ սկսեն նախապատրաստվել ընտրություններին, կառավարության ծրագիրը իրանց բավարար չէր:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ կլինի, որ ԸՕ-ն փոխվի։ Բայց եթե նույնիսկ չփոխվի էլ, առանց կաշառքի, գազելների ու բոզիտղության նույնիսկ էս ԸՕ-ով կարելի ա շատ նորմալ ընտրություններ կազմակերպել։


Հա, դրա հետևից անպայման ընկնելու ժամանակը չի։ Դիմացը շակալ շան որդիք են, ում մինչև վերջ վերացնել ա պետք՝ օրենքի շրջանակում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նախնական տվյալներով դեկտեմբերի սկզբին ընտրական օրենսգրքի փոփոխությունն եղած կլինի, եթե ԱԺում մեծամասնություն կազմող խունտան հերթական դեմարշը չանի


Է՞դ կարգի դեբիլ են։ Չնայած էրեկվա իրանց արածից հետո ամեն ինչ էլ սպասելի ա  :LOL:  ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում, թե ոնց էր տենց պայծառ միտք ծագել իրանց ուղեղում։




> Լավ կլինի, որ ԸՕ-ն փոխվի։ Բայց եթե նույնիսկ չփոխվի էլ, առանց կաշառքի, գազելների ու բոզիտղության նույնիսկ էս ԸՕ-ով կարելի ա շատ նորմալ ընտրություններ կազմակերպել։


Նորմալ ընտրություն՝ հա, խնդիրը մանդատների բաշխումն ա։ Եթե ՔՊ֊ն էլի 82% հավաքի, կարող ա մանդատների 100%֊ը ստանա, որտև ՀՀԿ֊ն իրա մաթեմատիկական տրյուկներով նենց էր հաշվարկել, որ եթե քիչ էլ հավաքեն, շատ ստանան։ Իսկ ես անկեղծ ահավոր վախենում եմ էդ կարգի մեծամասնություններից։ Հետո, ՀՀ֊ում ձախ կուսակցություն ա ձևավորվում, թողեք ձևավորվի, պրծնի էլի  :LOL:  մինչև դեկտեմբեր դժվար հասցնի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀԱԿ-ը վայթե չմասնակցի, վերջին տվյալներով իրանք սպասում են ընտրությունների օրը հայտարարվի, որ սկսեն նախապատրաստվել ընտրություններին, կառավարության ծրագիրը իրանց բավարար չէր:


Կմասնակցի ․․․ ԱԺ-ում սենց թե նենց 30% ընդդիմություն պետք ա լինի։ Ու էտ պիտի լինի որակով ընդդիմություն էլի, ոչ թե էսօրվա նախիրը ընդդիմություն դառնա։ Պետք ա Լուսյը լինի, Ժառանգությունը, ՀԱԿ-ը ․․․ ու սենց։ Էրեկ Նիկոլը շատ լավ ասեց, էս նախիրը պետք ա արմատախիլ անել երկրից։

----------


## Norton

> Կմասնակցի ․․․ ԱԺ-ում սենց թե նենց 30% ընդդիմություն պետք ա լինի։ Ու էտ պիտի լինի որակով ընդդիմություն էլի, ոչ թե էսօրվա նախիրը ընդդիմություն դառնա։ Պետք ա Լուսյը լինի, Ժառանգությունը, ՀԱԿ-ը ․․․ ու սենց։ Էրեկ Նիկոլը շատ լավ ասեց, էս նախիրը պետք ա արմատախիլ անել երկրից։


Լավ կլնի Լույսը, երկրորդ տեղով գնա ու էտ հարցը փակվի, Ժառանգությունը բնականաբար շանսեր չունի, ՀԱԿ-ը նույնպես։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նորմալ ընտրություն՝ հա, խնդիրը մանդատների բաշխումն ա։ Եթե ՔՊ֊ն էլի 82% հավաքի, կարող ա մանդատների 100%֊ը ստանա, որտև ՀՀԿ֊ն իրա մաթեմատիկական տրյուկներով նենց էր հաշվարկել, որ եթե քիչ էլ հավաքեն, շատ ստանան։ Իսկ ես անկեղծ ահավոր վախենում եմ էդ կարգի մեծամասնություններից։ Հետո, ՀՀ֊ում ձախ կուսակցություն ա ձևավորվում, թողեք ձևավորվի, պրծնի էլի  մինչև դեկտեմբեր դժվար հասցնի։


Չէ, Բյուր ջան, էսօրվա սահմանադրությունով, եթե ՔՊ-ն 99% էլ հավաքի, ԱԺ-ում իրան տալու են տեղերի 60%-ը։ Դու ԸՕ-ի տեղերի բաշխման մեխանիզմի հետ ես խառնում, որը լավը չի, համաձայն եմ, բայց մեկ ա Սահմանադրությունը պահանջում ա, որ ամենաքիչը 30% ընդդիմություն լինի ԱԺ-ում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ կլնի Լույսը, երկրորդ տեղով գնա ու էտ հարցը փակվի, Ժառանգությունը բնականաբար շանսեր չունի, ՀԱԿ-ը նույնպես։


Թեկուզ չունենա էլ, պետք ա մասնակցի։ Սաղ էլ պետք ա մասնակցեն ․․․ թող էլի շանս չունենա, չենք զոռում։  :LOL:

----------


## Norton

> Թեկուզ չունենա էլ, պետք ա մասնակցի։ Սաղ էլ պետք ա մասնակցեն ․․․ թող էլի շանս չունենա, չենք զոռում։


Հա բան չասի, զուտ նոստալժիի համար, էլ որտեղ պետքա Դեմիրճյանին ու Րաֆֆիին տենանք քարոզչություն անելուց  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (03.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, Բյուր ջան, էսօրվա սահմանադրությունով, եթե ՔՊ-ն 99% էլ հավաքի, ԱԺ-ում իրան տալու են տեղերի 60%-ը։ Դու ԸՕ-ի տեղերի բաշխման մեխանիզմի հետ ես խառնում, որը լավը չի, համաձայն եմ, բայց մեկ ա Սահմանադրությունը պահանջում ա, որ ամենաքիչը 30% ընդդիմություն լինի ԱԺ-ում։


Թե՞ էլի ԸՕ-ով ա, էսի ․․ ․վոբշեմ ․․․ սենց մի սահմանափակում կա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, Բյուր ջան, էսօրվա սահմանադրությունով, եթե ՔՊ-ն 99% էլ հավաքի, ԱԺ-ում իրան տալու են տեղերի 60%-ը։ Դու ԸՕ-ի տեղերի բաշխման մեխանիզմի հետ ես խառնում, որը լավը չի, համաձայն եմ, բայց մեկ ա Սահմանադրությունը պահանջում ա, որ ամենաքիչը 30% ընդդիմություն լինի ԱԺ-ում։


լավ պրծանք  :Jpit:  դե ասում եմ՝ ժամանակ ա պետք, որ էդ 30%֊ը ձևավորվի, թե չէ ՀՀԿ֊ԲՀԿ֊ների հավես ով ունի։ Լույսն էլ սուտի ընդդիմություն ա, քանի դեռ Արտակ Զեյնալյանը նախարար ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> լավ պրծանք  դե ասում եմ՝ ժամանակ ա պետք, որ էդ 30%֊ը ձևավորվի, թե չէ ՀՀԿ֊ԲՀԿ֊ների հավես ով ունի։ Լույսն էլ սուտի ընդդիմություն ա, քանի դեռ Արտակ Զեյնալյանը նախարար ա։


Հա, ԸՕ-ում ա․ 




> * Հոդված 96.Փոքրամասնության և մեծամասնության լրացուցիչ մանդատները*
> ․․․․
> Եթե որևէ կուսակցություն սույն օրենսգրքի 95-րդ հոդվածի 4-9-րդ մասերի հերթական կիրառման արդյունքում ստացել է 95-րդ հոդվածի 4-9-րդ մասերով բաշխված մանդատների ընդհանուր թվի 2/3-ից ավելին, ապա *մյուս կուսակցություններն ստանում են այնքան նվազագույն թվով լրացուցիչ մանդատներ (ԼՄ), որ արդյունքում նրանց մանդատների ընդհանուր թիվը լինի Ազգային ժողովի մանդատների ընդհանուր թվի 1/3-ից ոչ պակաս*:

----------


## Norton

> լավ պրծանք  դե ասում եմ՝ ժամանակ ա պետք, որ էդ 30%֊ը ձևավորվի, թե չէ ՀՀԿ֊ԲՀԿ֊ների հավես ով ունի։ Լույսն էլ սուտի ընդդիմություն ա, քանի դեռ Արտակ Զեյնալյանը նախարար ա։


Լույսը թույն ջահելներ ունի, խելացի, կրեատիվ, նոր սերունդ են, հաստատ արժի լավ ներկայացվածություն ունենան ու լավ ընդդիմություն էլ կլինեն չեմ 
կասկածում։ Արտակ Զեյնալյանի պահը էական չի :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (03.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Լույսը թույն ջահելներ ունի, խելացի, կրեատիվ, նոր սերունդ են, հաստատ արժի լավ ներկայացվածություն ունենան ու լավ ընդդիմություն էլ կլինեն չեմ 
> կասկածում։ Արտակ Զեյնալյանի պահը էական չի


Ովքե՞ր են էդ թույն ջահելները։ Ասա ես էլ իմանամ ։ճ

Թույն ջահելներ ունի ՔՊն (շատ) ու ՀԱԿը (ավելի քիչ)։ Մյուսները մի քանի հոգի ունենան կամ չէ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լույսը թույն ջահելներ ունի, խելացի, կրեատիվ, նոր սերունդ են, հաստատ արժի լավ ներկայացվածություն ունենան ու լավ ընդդիմություն էլ կլինեն չեմ 
> կասկածում։ Արտակ Զեյնալյանի պահը էական չի


Հեսա Տրիբունը կասի՝ էլի ասում եմ, բայց մեկ ա ասելու եմ։
Թույն ջահելները՝ օքեյ, բայց սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ լավ ընդդիմություն լինել֊չլինելը թույն ջահելով չի որոշվում։ Էս պահին ՀՀԿ֊ն ՔՊ֊ին ավելի լավ ընդդիմություն ա, քան Լույսը կլիներ, որտև գոնե գաղափարական տարբերություն կա  :LOL:  (ուտել֊չուտելու տարբերությունն ա), իսկ Լույսն ու ՔՊ֊ն գաղափարական իմաստով գրեթե նույն բանն են, ու իրանց՝ ընդդիմություն լինելը կլինի ուղղակի իշխանության մի ուրիշ ճյուղ։ Մոտավորապես ԲՀԿ֊ի՝ ընդդիմություն լինելու պես մի բան (այսինքն, ինքն իրան ընդդիմություն ա հռչակում, բայց իշխանության հետ ա)։

Ես կարծում եմ՝ հետհեղափոխական Հայաստանը ճիշտ ուղղությամբ տանելու համար ՔՊ֊ին հակադարձող առողջ, գաղափարական հակառակ բևեռներում գտնվող կուսակցություններ են պետք։

----------


## Norton

> Ովքե՞ր են էդ թույն ջահելները։ Ասա ես էլ իմանամ ։ճ
> 
> Թույն ջահելներ ունի ՔՊն (շատ) ու ՀԱԿը (ավելի քիչ)։ Մյուսները մի քանի հոգի ունենան կամ չէ։


Արթ ջան իրանց մոտ մեծ համարյա չկա, սաղ էլ ջահել են ու ռուլը իրանց ձեռնա։ ՀԱԿ-ը ջահելներ ուներ ու արդեն ծերացող ջահլներ ունի, էլի կարևոր գործերով են զբաղված Լևոնի ցիտատներն են շեյրում, պետք եղած ժամանակ թմբուկ են խփում, իսկ առավել պրոդվինուտիները ՀԱԿ-ի ներսում թեժ բանավեճեր են անում նույնիսկ  :Jpit: )

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ա, առաջին էջ մտնում ես, ջահելների նկարներ են։

----------


## Norton

> Հեսա Տրիբունը կասի՝ էլի ասում եմ, բայց մեկ ա ասելու եմ։
> Թույն ջահելները՝ օքեյ, բայց սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ լավ ընդդիմություն լինել֊չլինելը թույն ջահելով չի որոշվում։ Էս պահին ՀՀԿ֊ն ՔՊ֊ին ավելի լավ ընդդիմություն ա, քան Լույսը կլիներ, որտև գոնե գաղափարական տարբերություն կա  (ուտել֊չուտելու տարբերությունն ա), իսկ Լույսն ու ՔՊ֊ն գաղափարական իմաստով գրեթե նույն բանն են, ու իրանց՝ ընդդիմություն լինելը կլինի ուղղակի իշխանության մի ուրիշ ճյուղ։ Մոտավորապես ԲՀԿ֊ի՝ ընդդիմություն լինելու պես մի բան (այսինքն, ինքն իրան ընդդիմություն ա հռչակում, բայց իշխանության հետ ա)։
> 
> Ես կարծում եմ՝ հետհեղափոխական Հայաստանը ճիշտ ուղղությամբ տանելու համար ՔՊ֊ին հակադարձող առողջ, գաղափարական հակառակ բևեռներում գտնվող կուսակցություններ են պետք։


Ճիշտն ասած ես սովետի մնացուկ թեկուզ լավ գործիչ նավթալիներից նենց հոգնած եմ, որ ինձ համար ջահել լինելը արդեն շատ մեծ պլյուս, պլյուս դրան եթե նոր մտածողության ջահել ես վաբշե թույն։ Իահրկե խոսը հանրապետական ու ծառույանաբռազնի ջահելության մասին չի  :Jpit: ) Իսկ զուտ գաղափարական ընդդիմություն թող ձևավորվի ովա խանգարում)

----------

Տրիբուն (03.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Արթ ջան իրանց մոտ մեծ համարյա չկա, սաղ էլ ջահել են ու ռուլը իրանց ձեռնա։ ՀԱԿ-ը ջահելներ ուներ ու արդեն ծերացող ջահլներ ունի, էլի կարևոր գործերով են զբաղված Լևոնի ցիտատներն են շեյրում, պետք եղած ժամանակ թմբուկ են խփում, իսկ առավել պրոդվինուտիները ՀԱԿ-ի ներսում թեժ բանավեճեր են անում նույնիսկ )


Անդո ջան, իրանք թույն ջահելներ չունեն։

Իսկ Կոնգրեսը լիքը թույն ջահելներ ունի, որ էս պայքարը սկսելու առաջին օրից իրանց կուսակցական հավակնությունները մի կողմ դրած ամեն ինչով հեղափոխությանն աջակցել են, իրանցից շատ-շատերն էսօրվա վիճակում տարբեր պաշտոնների առաջարկ են ստացել, մեծ մասը մերժել են, որտև խնդիրը պաշտոնը չի, մի մասն էլ մտել ա պետական ապարատ ու մեկ ա շարունակում ա Կոնգրեսական մնալ։

Էս պահին հայտնի չի ՀԱԿի դիրքորոշումը ընտրություններին մասնակցել-չմասնակցելու հարցով, ամենատարբեր կարծիքներ կան։ Ու անկախ դրանից, ընկերական խնդրում եմ, էդ հեգնանքդ փաթեթավորի։

----------


## Norton

> Անդո ջան, իրանք թույն ջահելներ չունեն։
> 
> Իսկ Կոնգրեսը լիքը թույն ջահելներ ունի, որ էս պայքարը սկսելու առաջին օրից իրանց կուսակցական հավակնությունները մի կողմ դրած ամեն ինչով հեղափոխությանն աջակցել են, իրանցից շատ-շատերն էսօրվա վիճակում տարբեր պաշտոնների առաջարկ են ստացել, մեծ մասը մերժել են, որտև խնդիրը պաշտոնը չի, մի մասն էլ մտել ա պետական ապարատ ու մեկ ա շարունակում ա Կոնգրեսական մնալ։
> 
> Էս պահին հայտնի չի ՀԱԿի դիրքորոշումը ընտրություններին մասնակցել-չմասնակցելու հարցով, ամենատարբեր կարծիքներ կան։ Ու անկախ դրանից, ընկերական խնդրում եմ, էդ հեգնանքդ փաթեթավորի։


Արտ ջան, ընկեր ջան, ՀԱԿ-ը ու քո անձը տարբեր բաներ են))
Իսկ էն որ կուսակցություն, որ դեռ 6 ամիս առաջ գիտեր, որ արտահերթա լինելու ու էտ պահից սկսած չի սկսել նախապատրաստվել ընտրությունների ու դեռ անորոշ վիճակումա, չգիտեմ ինչքանով լուրջ վերաբերվեմ։
Էն որ կարծիքներ կան ամիսներով ու մշտական քննարկումներա ու  էտ հարցը չի լուծվում էտ էլ դրական բան չի, որ կարելիա կուսակցության բնութագրել։  Նույն կերպ կարա քննարկումներ լինի նաև Ժառանգությունում, ՕԵԿ-ում և այլն։
Երկրորդ պահը պետական ապարատ չմտնելը ոչ դրականա ոչ բացասական, եթե լավ կադրա ինչի չմտնի ասենք։
Համ էլ արի կոֆե խմենք, ես պիվա խմելս թարգել եմ  :Jpit: )

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան, ընկեր ջան, ՀԱԿ-ը ու քո անձը տարբեր բաներ են))
> Իսկ էն որ կուսակցություն, որ դեռ 6 ամիս առաջ գիտեր, որ արտահերթա լինելու ու էտ պահից սկսած չի սկսել նախապատրաստվել ընտրությունների ու դեռ անորոշ վիճակումա, չգիտեմ ինչքանով լուրջ վերաբերվեմ։
> Էն որ կարծիքներ կան ամիսներով ու մշտական քննարկումներա ու  էտ հարցը չի լուծվում էտ էլ դրական բան չի, որ կարելիա կուսակցության բնութագրել։  Նույն կերպ կարա քննարկումներ լինի նաև Ժառանգությունում, ՕԵԿ-ում և այլն։
> Երկրորդ պահը պետական ապարատ չմտնելը ոչ դրականա ոչ բացասական, եթե լավ կադրա ինչի չմտնի ասենք։
> Համ էլ արի կոֆե խմենք, ես պիվա խմելս թարգել եմ )


Անդ ջան, իմ անձը կապ չունի բացարձակ։ Եթե ես մնում եմ կուսակցական էդ հենց էդ թույն ջահելների պատճառով ա, որոնց կուսակից լինելը պատիվ ա։

Իսկ ընտրությունների հետ կապված, ընկեր, մենակ իձյոտ քաղաքական ուժը կարա վերջնական որոշման գա՝ առանց էդ պահի սաղ պրոցեսները հաշվի առնելու։

Ես էս ընտրություններում չեմ բացառում ՔՊի հետ դաշինքով գնալը ու համարում եմ երկուստեք լավագույն ընտրությունը։ Բայց դա կլինի թե չէ՝ լիքը ֆակտորներից ա կախված։

Ամեն դեպքում մասնակցելու նախապատրաստական աշխատանք տարվել ա, դա կլինի դաշինքով թե առանձին։ Բայց քաղաքական պահի թելադրանքը կարող ա ստիպի չմասնակցել։

Ընկեր, համը մի հանի՝ ՕԵԿի հետ համեմատելով ։ճ

Կենտրո՞ն ես, հեսա իջնելու եմ։

----------


## Norton

> Անդ ջան, իմ անձը կապ չունի բացարձակ։ Եթե ես մնում եմ կուսակցական էդ հենց էդ թույն ջահելների պատճառով ա, որոնց կուսակից լինելը պատիվ ա։
> 
> Իսկ ընտրությունների հետ կապված, ընկեր, մենակ իձյոտ քաղաքական ուժը կարա վերջնական որոշման գա՝ առանց էդ պահի սաղ պրոցեսները հաշվի առնելու։
> 
> Ես էս ընտրություններում չեմ բացառում ՔՊի հետ դաշինքով գնալը ու համարում եմ երկուստեք լավագույն ընտրությունը։ Բայց դա կլինի թե չէ՝ լիքը ֆակտորներից ա կախված։
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում մասնակցելու նախապատրաստական աշխատանք տարվել ա, դա կլինի դաշինքով թե առանձին։ Բայց քաղաքական պահի թելադրանքը կարող ա ստիպի չմասնակցել։
> 
> Ընկեր, համը մի հանի՝ ՕԵԿի հետ համեմատելով ։ճ
> ...


Աբեր ինչ ես խոսում դդ բա որ պարզվի դաշինքով չի նավսյակի չի պատրաստվում?ինքնազոհությամբա զբաղված )) Չէ չեմ համեմատում չնայած ռեյտինգով վայթե նույն են) 
Կենտրոնում եմ, որ հավաքվելու պահ լնի արագ արձագանքեմ, համեցի

----------


## Chuk

> Աբեր ինչ ես խոսում դդ բա որ պարզվի դաշինքով չի նավսյակի չի պատրաստվում?ինքնազոհությամբա զբաղված )) Չէ չեմ համեմատում չնայած ռեյտինգով վայթե նույն են) 
> Կենտրոնում եմ, որ հավաքվելու պահ լնի արագ արձագանքեմ, համեցի


Դե մինչև կոֆեն էս էլ ասեմ. ուշադիր չես կարդացել գրածս։ Գրածումս նշված էր, որ կարող ա դաշինքով մասնակցի (ընդ որում օարտադիր չի ՔՊի հետ), կարող ա առանձին։ Էդ իմ նախընտրած տարբերակն ա ՔՊի հետ դաշինքը, որի ռեալ հնարավորությունը կա, եթե երկու կողմն էլ իրանց ճիշտ պահեն։

Բայց գլոբալ առումով կարող ա իրավիճակը նենց լինի, որ պետք լինի չմասնակցել ու իրանց աջակցել։ Էս ցանկալի սցենար չի, բայց եթե դրա կարիքը լինի, Կոնգրեսն էն ուժն ա, որ էդ կանի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հեսա Տրիբունը կասի՝ էլի ասում եմ, բայց մեկ ա ասելու եմ։
> Թույն ջահելները՝ օքեյ, բայց սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ լավ ընդդիմություն լինել֊չլինելը թույն ջահելով չի որոշվում։ Էս պահին ՀՀԿ֊ն ՔՊ֊ին ավելի լավ ընդդիմություն ա, քան Լույսը կլիներ, որտև գոնե գաղափարական տարբերություն կա  (ուտել֊չուտելու տարբերությունն ա), իսկ Լույսն ու ՔՊ֊ն գաղափարական իմաստով գրեթե նույն բանն են, ու իրանց՝ ընդդիմություն լինելը կլինի ուղղակի իշխանության մի ուրիշ ճյուղ։ Մոտավորապես ԲՀԿ֊ի՝ ընդդիմություն լինելու պես մի բան (այսինքն, ինքն իրան ընդդիմություն ա հռչակում, բայց իշխանության հետ ա)։
> 
> Ես կարծում եմ՝ հետհեղափոխական Հայաստանը ճիշտ ուղղությամբ տանելու համար ՔՊ֊ին հակադարձող առողջ, գաղափարական հակառակ բևեռներում գտնվող կուսակցություններ են պետք։


ՀՀԿ-ն սկզբի համար պետք ա ինքնսաիրահարված խուլիգանների ակումբից դառնա քաղաքական ուժ, հետո նոր՝ ընդդիմություն: Իսկ էտ կլինի Նժդեհի երկրորդ գալստյանը, ինչպես կասեր Գալուստ Կուշտունիցան: Բայց եթե դու էնքան դուխ ունես, որ ՀՀԿ-ին դիտարկում ես որպես պոտենցիալ ընդդիմություն, էն էլ գաղափարական, ուրեմն ես հետդ էլ չեմ խոսում, այ հհկական, հակահեղափոխական, սև բուլշիթըր  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (03.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՀՀԿ-ն սկզբի համար պետք ա ինքնսաիրահարված խուլիգանների ակումբից դառնա քաղաքական ուժ, հետո նոր՝ ընդդիմություն: Իսկ էտ կլինի Նժդեհի երկրորդ գալստյանը, ինչպես կասեր Գալուստ Կուշտունիցան: Բայց եթե դու էնքան դուխ ունես, որ ՀՀԿ-ին դիտարկում ես որպես պոտենցիալ ընդդիմություն, էն էլ գաղափարական, ուրեմն ես հետդ էլ չեմ խոսում, այ հհկական, հակահեղափոխական, սև բուլշիթըր


Ես հարաբերականորեն եմ ասում ու գաղափարական տեսանկյունից  :LOL:  Նայի, ՔՊ֊ենք լիբերալ են, ՀՀԿ֊ենք պահպանողական։ Եթե նույնիսկ գտնում ես, որ էդքան գաղափար չունեն, որ պահպանողական կամ եսիմ ինչ զըրթ լինեն, կարանք ասենք՝ ՀՀԿ֊ն ուզում ա ուտի, ՔՊ֊ն չի ուզում։ Հիմա վերցրու Լույսին. նրանք էլ են լիբերալ։ Իմաստը ո՞րն ա լինելու ունենալ լիբերալ իշխանություն ու լիբերալ ընդդիմություն։ Փաստորեն, ընդդիմության դերը մենակ աթոռակռիվն ա լինելու։

----------


## Արշակ

> Ես հարաբերականորեն եմ ասում ու գաղափարական տեսանկյունից  Նայի, ՔՊ֊ենք լիբերալ են, ՀՀԿ֊ենք պահպանողական։ Եթե նույնիսկ գտնում ես, որ էդքան գաղափար չունեն, որ պահպանողական կամ եսիմ ինչ զըրթ լինեն, կարանք ասենք՝ ՀՀԿ֊ն ուզում ա ուտի, ՔՊ֊ն չի ուզում։ Հիմա վերցրու Լույսին. նրանք էլ են լիբերալ։ Իմաստը ո՞րն ա լինելու ունենալ լիբերալ իշխանություն ու լիբերալ ընդդիմություն։ Փաստորեն, ընդդիմության դերը մենակ աթոռակռիվն ա լինելու։


Տնաշեն, էդ ընդդիմություն ասվածը հո պտիչկի համար չի՞։ Կարա՞ս բացատրես․ օգուտը ո՞րն ա կոնկրետ կրիմինալ, անգաղափար բանդային ընդդիմություն դնելու։ 

Ընդդիմության իմաստը բազմակարծություն ապահովելն ա․ բազմակարծության իմաստն էլ էն ա, որ եթե մեկի կարծիքը ծռվի սխալ ուղղությամբ մյուսները հակառակ ուղղությամբ քաշելով բերեն ճշտին‎։ Հիմա ասենք կարող ա ՔՊ–ն բեսամթ ծռվի չուտելու վրա, ուզում ենք, որ ՀՀԿ–ն ուտելու ուղղությամբ քաշի, որ գոնե մի քիչ կոռուպցիա ունենա՞նք‎։


ՈՒ ընդհանրապես, էդ ՔՊ–ի դիկտատուրա, 80+ % ձայն հավաքել բան, միֆ ա․ էդ էս պահին ՀՀԿ–ի հակահեղափոխության իրավիճակում ա, որ տենց ժողովուրդը միաբան Նիկոլի մեջքին կանգնած ա․ հենց ԱԺ–ն ցրվեց ու ու էդպիսով հակահեղափոխության լուրջ ռիսկը վերացավ, սաղ սկսելու են ՔՊ–ին քննադատել, մարդա իրանց կուսակցությունը բացել ու ծրագիրը առաջ բրդել։ Ես վստահ եմ հայ ժողովրդի 5 հոգով 7 երգ երգելու տաղանդի վրա  :LOL:  

Էս պահին ողջ հայ ժողովրդին միակ միավորող բանը էդ ՀՀԿ–ԲՀԿ–ական բանդայի նկատմամբ ատելությունն ա ու դրանցից ազատվելու՝ արտահերթ ԱԺ ընտրություններ անելու պահանջը։  Նենց որ արխային եղեք․ հենց ԱԺ–ն ցրվելու հարցը լուծվեց, ազատ տարածքում մի վագոն կուսակցություն ա ակտիվանալու։

----------

Life (04.10.2018), Progart (04.10.2018), Աթեիստ (04.10.2018), Բարեկամ (04.10.2018), Գաղթական (03.10.2018), Ներսես_AM (03.10.2018), Շինարար (03.10.2018), Ուլուանա (04.10.2018), Տրիբուն (03.10.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հեսա Տրիբունը կասի՝ էլի ասում եմ, բայց մեկ ա ասելու եմ։
> Թույն ջահելները՝ օքեյ, բայց սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ լավ ընդդիմություն լինել֊չլինելը թույն ջահելով չի որոշվում։ Էս պահին ՀՀԿ֊ն ՔՊ֊ին ավելի լավ ընդդիմություն ա, քան Լույսը կլիներ, որտև գոնե գաղափարական տարբերություն կա  (ուտել֊չուտելու տարբերությունն ա), իսկ Լույսն ու ՔՊ֊ն գաղափարական իմաստով գրեթե նույն բանն են, ու իրանց՝ ընդդիմություն լինելը կլինի ուղղակի իշխանության մի ուրիշ ճյուղ։ Մոտավորապես ԲՀԿ֊ի՝ ընդդիմություն լինելու պես մի բան (այսինքն, ինքն իրան ընդդիմություն ա հռչակում, բայց իշխանության հետ ա)։
> 
> Ես կարծում եմ՝ հետհեղափոխական Հայաստանը ճիշտ ուղղությամբ տանելու համար ՔՊ֊ին հակադարձող առողջ, գաղափարական հակառակ բևեռներում գտնվող կուսակցություններ են պետք։


Իմ հասկանալով լավ ընդդիմությունը ավելի խելացի ավելի ժողովրդամետ ընդդիմությունն ա։ Աշոտյանն ու Շերմազանովը կներես ժամանակից շուտ ծերունական մառազմի ակնհայտ ախտանշաններ են ցուցաբերում ու ՀՀԿ-ի ամենավառ գույներն Էդ էրկու դատարկ հայացքով երևույթներն են։ Մնացածի մոտ վիճակը էլ ավելի ծանր ա։ Դա ի՞նչ ընդդիմությունացու ա

----------

Srtik (04.10.2018), Ներսես_AM (03.10.2018), Տրիբուն (03.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տնաշեն, էդ ընդդիմություն ասվածը հո պտիչկի համար չի՞։ Կարա՞ս բացատրես․ օգուտը ո՞րն ա կոնկրետ կրիմինալ, անգաղափար բանդային ընդդիմություն դնելու։ 
> 
> Ընդդիմության իմաստը բազմակարծություն ապահովելն ա․ բազմակարծության իմաստն էլ էն ա, որ եթե մեկի կարծիքը ծռվի սխալ ուղղությամբ մյուսները հակառակ ուղղությամբ քաշելով բերեն ճշտին‎։ Հիմա ասենք կարող ա ՔՊ–ն բեսամթ ծռվի չուտելու վրա, ուզում ենք, որ ՀՀԿ–ն ուտելու ուղղությամբ քաշի, որ գոնե մի քիչ կոռուպցիա ունենա՞նք‎։


Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա, դե լսեք էլի ինչ եմ ասում։ Մեռա ասելով՝ չեմ ասում ՀՀԿ֊ն ընդդիմություն լինի։ Ուղղակի Լույսի համեմատ ՀՀԿ֊ն ավելի ընդդիմություն ա ՔՊ֊ին, քան Լույսը, որտև գաղափարական տարաձայնություն կա՝ ուզում ես վերցրու դա քաղաքական տեսանկյունից, թե կրիմինալ բանդայի։ Հենց կրիմինալ բանդա լինելն իրանց հակադիր բևեռում ա դնում։ Ընդամենը Լույսի համեմատ եմ ասում։ Հայերեն նորից պարզ բացատրում եմ. ՀՀԿ֊ն Լույսի համեմատ ավելի լավ ընդդիմություն ա, որտև Լույսն ընդհանրապես չի կարա որևէ կերպ ընդդիմություն լինի, իշխանություն ա ինքը։ Լույսն էնքան ընդդիմություն չի, որ դրա համեմատ ՀՀԿ֊ն ավելի ընդդիմություն ա։ Ու լրիվ նոր ընդդիմության կարիք կա։ Նախորդ գրառումներումս էլ գրել եմ.




> Ես կարծում եմ՝ հետհեղափոխական Հայաստանը ճիշտ ուղղությամբ տանելու համար ՔՊ֊ին հակադարձող առողջ, գաղափարական հակառակ բևեռներում գտնվող կուսակցություններ են պետք։


Եթե մեկը կարծում ա, որ ՀՀԿ֊ին եմ նկատի ունեցել, էլ ինչ ասեմ։ Վերևներում ձախ կուսակցություն
Ու դրանից առաջ էլ գրել եմ.



> դե ասում եմ՝ ժամանակ ա պետք, որ էդ 30%֊ը ձևավորվի, թե չէ ՀՀԿ֊ԲՀԿ֊ների հավես ով ունի։ Լույսն էլ սուտի ընդդիմություն ա, քանի դեռ Արտակ Զեյնալյանը նախարար ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ հասկանալով լավ ընդդիմությունը ավելի խելացի ավելի ժողովրդամետ ընդդիմությունն ա։ Աշոտյանն ու Շերմազանովը կներես ժամանակից շուտ ծերունական մառազմի ակնհայտ ախտանշաններ են ցուցաբերում ու ՀՀԿ-ի ամենավառ գույներն Էդ էրկու դատարկ հայացքով երևույթներն են։ Մնացածի մոտ վիճակը էլ ավելի ծանր ա։ Դա ի՞նչ ընդդիմությունացու ա


Մի հատ էլ աաաաաաա ստեղ։ Տես վերևի գրառումս

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի հատ էլ աաաաաաա ստեղ։ Տես վերևի գրառումս


Դե լավ չես արտահայտվել  :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե լավ չես արտահայտվել


Դու լավ չես կարդացել  :Tongue:

----------


## Արշակ

Թե ընդդիմության մեր հույսը ՀՀԿ–ն ա, ավելի լավ ա 100%–անոց ՔՊ լինի․ իրանք իրանց մեջ շատ ավելի լավ ներքին ընդդիմություն կձևավորեն, քան ՀՀԿ–ն երբևէ կարա լինի։ 
Բայց էլի եմ ասում․ 80+% ՔՊ չկա իրականում։ Կա 80%–ից ավել ժողովրդական պահանջ ԱԺ–ն ցրելու։ Էդքան բան։

----------

Աթեիստ (04.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թե ընդդիմության մեր հույսը ՀՀԿ–ն ա, ավելի լավ ա 100%–անոց ՔՊ լինի․ իրանք իրանց մեջ շատ ավելի լավ ներքին ընդդիմություն կձևավորեն, քան ՀՀԿ–ն երբևէ կարա լինի։ 
> Բայց էլի եմ ասում․ 80+% ՔՊ չկա իրականում։ Կա 80%–ից ավել ժողովրդական պահանջ ԱԺ–ն ցրելու։ Էդքան բան։


Լավ, մի հատ էլ փորձենք։ Ես չեմ ասում՝ ընդդիմության մեր հույսը ՀՀԿ֊ն ա։ Ասում եմ՝ ՀՀԿ֊ն լույսից ավելի ընդդիմադիր ա։ Բայց վերջին հաշվով ՀՀԿ֊ն էլ, Լույսն էլ հարմար ընդդիմություն չեն։ Մեզ նորմալ ընդդիմադիր կուսակցություններ են պետք, որոնք գաղափարապես կտարբերվեն ՔՊ֊ից։ Կարան լինեն սոցիալ֊դեմոկրատ, սոցիալիստ, պահպանողական, ազգայնական, տո նույնիսկ կոմունիստ, բայց ոչ երբեք լիբերալ, որովհետև ՔՊ֊ն ինքն էլ ա լիբերալ։ 
Ու հա՛, ՔՊ֊ն ունի 80+%, քանի դեռ հակակշռող ուժ չկա։ Իսկ ներքին ընդդիմությունը լրիվ հիմարություն ա, տենց բան չի կարա լինի։ Կուսակցությունների շարժիչ ուժը հիմնականում հաջորդ ընտրություններում ձայն ստանալն ա։ Եթե կա մենակ մի կուսակցություն, ինչ քաք ուզեն, կարան ուտեն, մեկ ա հաջորդ ընտրություններին էլի իրանք են։ Ավտոկրատիան էլ ո՞նց ա լինում։

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, ՔՊն լիբերալ ուժ չի։ ՔՊում կենտրոնացած են ամենատարբեր հայացքների տեր մարդիկ։ Դա աղճատված քաղաքական համակարգի հետևանք ա։ Հաջորդ փուլում պետք ա սկսվեն մեր պատկերացրած գաղափարական ուժերի ձևավորումները։ Ինչ-որ մի օր ՔՊն մասերի ա բաժանվելու, իրա լիբերալները միանալու են այլ ուժերից անջատված լիբերալների հետ և այլն։

ՀՀԿն պահպանողական ուժ չի։ ՀՀԿում ընդհանրապես չկա գաղափարախոսություն։ Կար՝ 90ականներին։ Հիմա էնտեղ կենտրոնացած կոնկրետ շահ հետապնդող մարդիկ։ ԲՀԿն գաղափարական չի։ Լույսը գաղափարական չի։

Նման խաղերի ժամանակը չի )))

----------

Progart (04.10.2018), Աթեիստ (04.10.2018), Արշակ (04.10.2018), Գաղթական (03.10.2018), Հայկօ (03.10.2018), Շինարար (03.10.2018), Տրիբուն (03.10.2018)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մեզ նորմալ ընդդիմադիր կուսակցություններ են պետք, որոնք գաղափարապես կտարբերվեն ՔՊ֊ից։ Կարան լինեն սոցիալ֊դեմոկրատ, սոցիալիստ, պահպանողական, ազգայնական, տո նույնիսկ կոմունիստ, բայց ոչ երբեք լիբերալ, որովհետև ՔՊ֊ն ինքն էլ ա լիբերալ։


Հա, իհարկե: Ո՞վ ու ե՞րբ:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.10.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նման խաղերի ժամանակը չի )))


ՈՒ, հանուն արդարութան, պիտի նշենք, որ էդ գաղափարական երանգները գոյանում ու ձևավորվում են առողջ քաղաքական դաշտում, ինչը մինչև հիմա խելքից դուրսա եղել պատկերացնել:

Այսինքն մեր Խորհրդարանը էդ նոր գույներով կօծվի, լավագույն դեպքում, հաջորդ ընտրություններին, քանի որ էս անգամվա արտահերթին ով էլ գա՝ ինչ-որ ամբիցիաների կամ կարճաժամկետ նպատակների շուրջ իրար գլխի հավաքած թիմերովա գալու, բայց ոչ՝ լուրջ գաղափարներով հագեցած ու քաղաքական խորը գիտելիքներով:

----------

Chuk (04.10.2018), Արշակ (04.10.2018), Տրիբուն (04.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, ՔՊն լիբերալ ուժ չի։ ՔՊում կենտրոնացած են ամենատարբեր հայացքների տեր մարդիկ։ Դա աղճատված քաղաքական համակարգի հետևանք ա։ Հաջորդ փուլում պետք ա սկսվեն մեր պատկերացրած գաղափարական ուժերի ձևավորումները։ Ինչ-որ մի օր ՔՊն մասերի ա բաժանվելու, իրա լիբերալները միանալու են այլ ուժերից անջատված լիբերալների հետ և այլն։
> 
> ՀՀԿն պահպանողական ուժ չի։ ՀՀԿում ընդհանրապես չկա գաղափարախոսություն։ Կար՝ 90ականներին։ Հիմա էնտեղ կենտրոնացած կոնկրետ շահ հետապնդող մարդիկ։ ԲՀԿն գաղափարական չի։ Լույսը գաղափարական չի։
> 
> Նման խաղերի ժամանակը չի )))


ՔՊ֊ում երեք տարբեր գաղափարների կրողներ կան, բայց փաստացի էսօր մեկն ա որոշումներ ընդունողը։ Հենց էդ ա, որ արտահերթը սենց ափալ֊թափալ չարվի, ՔՊ֊ի ձախ թևը կհասցնի անջատվել ու առանձին կուսակցություն դառնալ։ Բայց եթե արտահերթը հիմա լինի, ՔՊ֊ն լինելու ա նույն ՔՊ֊ն, նույն լիբերալ հայացքներով։

ՀՀԿ֊ն ուլրապահպանողական֊ուլտրանացիոնալիստական կուսակցություն ա իրա ողջ դասական իմաստով. թե՛ ժողովրդին բռի մեջ պահելու համար հայրենասիրական լարերի հետ խաղալով, թե՛ միզոգինիայով, թե՛ ԼԳԲՏ անձանց հանդեպ վերաբերմունքով։ Էս գաղափարախոսությունն իրանք գործածում են իրանց շահն ու կերած քաքերը քողարկելու համար, բայց դե էլ չի ստացվում, իրավիճակ ա փոխվել։ Ի դեպ, ՀՀԿ֊ի նման կուսակցությունները նույն քաքերն ուտում են բոլոր երկրներում։ Ուղղակի Հայաստանում էդ քաքից մի քիչ շատ են կերել, դրա համար էլ չեն կարա իշխանություն պահեն։

Այ ԲՀԿ֊ն լրիվ գաղափարազուրկ ա։ Իրանց քեֆը երբ ոնց տա, էդ էլ անում են։ Երբ ուզում են, ՔՊ֊ի հետ են, երբ ուզում են, ՀՀԿ֊ի հետ են։ Նայած որ օրը տրամը ոնց ա։ ԲՀԿ֊ի նման մեկ էլ ՕԵԿ֊ն ա։

Լույսը լիբերալ ա։ Իրանց կայքում էլ ա գրված, իրանց անդամներին թեթևակի ծանոթ լինելով ա դա զգացվում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՈՒ, հանուն արդարութան, պիտի նշենք, որ էդ գաղափարական երանգները գոյանում ու ձևավորվում են առողջ քաղաքական դաշտում, ինչը մինչև հիմա խելքից դուրսա եղել պատկերացնել:
> 
> Այսինքն մեր Խորհրդարանը էդ նոր գույներով կօծվի, լավագույն դեպքում, հաջորդ ընտրություններին, քանի որ էս անգամվա արտահերթին ով էլ գա՝ ինչ-որ ամբիցիաների կամ կարճաժամկետ նպատակների շուրջ իրար գլխի հավաքած թիմերովա գալու, բայց ոչ՝ լուրջ գաղափարներով հագեցած ու քաղաքական խորը գիտելիքներով:


Ու հենց դրա համար մինչև մայիս սպասելը խելքին մոտ ա թվում. գոնե քաղաքական դաշտը կհասցնի մի քիչ առողջանալ, այսինքն՝ նոր քաղաքական ուժեր ի հայտ կգան։ Իսկ սենց մի ամսում մի անառողջ մեծամասնությունը մեկ այլ անառողջ մեծամասնությամբ ա փոխարինվելու։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ու հենց դրա համար մինչև մայիս սպասելը խելքին մոտ ա թվում. գոնե քաղաքական դաշտը կհասցնի մի քիչ առողջանալ, այսինքն՝ նոր քաղաքական ուժեր ի հայտ կգան։ Իսկ սենց մի ամսում մի անառողջ մեծամասնությունը մեկ այլ անառողջ մեծամասնությամբ ա փոխարինվելու։


Իրեք չորս ամսում քաղաքական դաշտը առողջացավ կուսակցությունները գաղափարականացան.. երանի քո լավատեսությանը

----------

Sagittarius (04.10.2018), Տրիբուն (04.10.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ու հենց դրա համար մինչև մայիս սպասելը խելքին մոտ ա թվում. գոնե քաղաքական դաշտը կհասցնի մի քիչ առողջանալ, այսինքն՝ նոր քաղաքական ուժեր ի հայտ կգան։ Իսկ սենց մի ամսում մի անառողջ մեծամասնությունը մեկ այլ անառողջ մեծամասնությամբ ա փոխարինվելու։


Մինչև մայիս, կասկածում եմ, թե նման երանգներ հայտնվեն:
Դրա համար մի քիչ ավելի երկար ժամանակա պետք ու դեպքերի զարգացում, որոնք կձևավորեն իրենց հանդեպ մոտեցումներ ու, ըստ այդմ, քաղաքական հայացքներ:

Հետո՝ էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի հիմիկվանը դասել արտահերթից հետո ձևավորվողի հետ նույն դասին ու անվանել դա «անառողջ մեծամասնություն»:
Գաղափարական սխալ կա էս համեմատության մեջ:

Եվ իհարկե սրանց չարժի երկար ղեկի մոտ պահել նաև այն պատճառով, որ ցանկացած պահի մի հիմարություն կարող են անել՝ երեկվա օրինագծի օրինակով:
Դե արի մի հատ էլ ամեն մի հիմարության դեմն առ..

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իրեք չորս ամսում քաղաքական դաշտը առողջացավ կուսակցությունները գաղափարականացան.. երանի քո լավատեսությանը


Էխ֊էխ, առավոտը մեկը հետս կռիվ էր անում, թե անիմաստ պեսիմիստ եմ, հիմա էլ Շինն ասում ա՝ լավատես։

Էնքան լավատեսությունից ելնելով չեմ ասում, ինչքան որոշ բաների թեթևակի ծանոթ լինելով ու ենթադրելով, որ մինչև դեկտեմբեր դժվար որևէ բան ջրի էրես դուրս գա, բայց մինչև մայիս ավելի մեծ ա հավանականությունը, չնայած էլի կարող ա չհասցնեն։

----------


## Chuk

> ՔՊ֊ում երեք տարբեր գաղափարների կրողներ կան, բայց փաստացի էսօր մեկն ա որոշումներ ընդունողը։ Հենց էդ ա, որ արտահերթը սենց ափալ֊թափալ չարվի, ՔՊ֊ի ձախ թևը կհասցնի անջատվել ու առանձին կուսակցություն դառնալ։ Բայց եթե արտահերթը հիմա լինի, ՔՊ֊ն լինելու ա նույն ՔՊ֊ն, նույն լիբերալ հայացքներով։
> 
> ՀՀԿ֊ն ուլրապահպանողական֊ուլտրանացիոնալիստական կուսակցություն ա իրա ողջ դասական իմաստով. թե՛ ժողովրդին բռի մեջ պահելու համար հայրենասիրական լարերի հետ խաղալով, թե՛ միզոգինիայով, թե՛ ԼԳԲՏ անձանց հանդեպ վերաբերմունքով։ Էս գաղափարախոսությունն իրանք գործածում են իրանց շահն ու կերած քաքերը քողարկելու համար, բայց դե էլ չի ստացվում, իրավիճակ ա փոխվել։ Ի դեպ, ՀՀԿ֊ի նման կուսակցությունները նույն քաքերն ուտում են բոլոր երկրներում։ Ուղղակի Հայաստանում էդ քաքից մի քիչ շատ են կերել, դրա համար էլ չեն կարա իշխանություն պահեն։
> 
> Այ ԲՀԿ֊ն լրիվ գաղափարազուրկ ա։ Իրանց քեֆը երբ ոնց տա, էդ էլ անում են։ Երբ ուզում են, ՔՊ֊ի հետ են, երբ ուզում են, ՀՀԿ֊ի հետ են։ Նայած որ օրը տրամը ոնց ա։ ԲՀԿ֊ի նման մեկ էլ ՕԵԿ֊ն ա։
> 
> Լույսը լիբերալ ա։ Իրանց կայքում էլ ա գրված, իրանց անդամներին թեթևակի ծանոթ լինելով ա դա զգացվում։


ՔՊ-ում կենտրոնացած են մարդիկ, ովքեր ուզում են ավազակապետական իշխանությունը տապալել: Ու քանի դեռ էս համակարգը չի կազմալուծվել, ՔՊ-ից ոչ մեկը չի առանձնանալու, այլ հակառակը, ուրիշներն են կպնելու՝ գաղափարախոսությունների վրա ուշադրություն չդարձնելով:

Հանրապետականը որ պահին ինչ ուզեց կանի: Էս պահին ԼԳԲՏ թեմայով խաղալով ձայնի շանս են տեսնում, էդ կանեն, հաջորդ պահին ուրիշ բան: Էնտեղ գաղափարական հենք չկա:

Լույսում գերիշխում են լիբերալ հայացքների մարդիկ: Բայց էնտեղ էլ իրականում գաղափարական հենքի վրա չեն հավաքված: Կուսակցության թղթի վրայի հռչակագիրը ոչինչ չի փոխում: Բոլոր կուսակցություններն էլ իրան էս կամ են հռչակել են, բայց փաստացի դրա շուրջը չեն համախմբված:

Հայաստանում մի քանի կուսակցություն կա, որ կոնկրետ գաղափարախոսական հենք ունեն.
- ՀՅԴ
- Կոմկուս
- Պահպանողական կուսակցություն
ու մասամբ՝ Կոնգրեսը:

Վերջ:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Վիշապ հոպարի սիրած տղու հարցազրույցը դնեմ ստեղ… 
> 
> Հրաժարականի մանդատ ժողովուրդը վարչապետին չի տվել և չի տալու
> 
> Ասեմ, որ հոգու խորքում ես էլ վախեր ունեմ ու վատ չէր լինի, որ վարչապետը մտներ առավոտը ԱԺ ու սաղին ասեր. «և ուրեմն, սիկտիր եղաք ստեղից»:


Երևի տենց էլ անի, միայն թե դա ավելի հարմար կլինի ոչ վարչապետի պաշտոնում՝ ժողովուրդն էլ թիկունքում, հեղափոխական օրենքներով, երբ որ սահմանադրականով էլ չի ստացվում։ ԱԺ դռներն էլ ժամանակին բացեց։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես Նիկոլի նյուխին վստահում եմ. հլը որ մինչև հիմա սխալ չի արել։
> Հրաժարականից հետո ինքը շարունակում է կատարել վարչապետի գործառույթները. արտակարգ իրավիճակների դեպքում դրանով իսկ բացառվում է մարդկանց վրա բռնություն կիրառելը։ 
> Երկրորդ, հլը ուզում եմ տեսնել, թե ժողովրդի ահից ԱԺ- ից դուրս չեկող ոհմակում ով է էն առյուծի կաթ կերածը, որ պիտի հանկարծ ու համաձայնի իր թեկնածության առաջադրմանը վարչապետի դերում։ Նրան հո հում-տուն կուտեն։
> Էս պահին մենակ օդ պղտորելու խաղեր են գնում, որի հետևում որ մի ռեալ ուժ չկա։ Յանիմ մենք դեռ կանք, ու պիտի մեզ հետ հաշվի նստեք։ Սատկածներ։


Առյուծի կաթ կերածը երևի էն միակ տղամարդը կլինի, ուրիշ էլ ով, մանավանդ ոչ մի նոր բան չի ստանալու, ատելության ու հայհոյանքի դոզան արդեն վաղուց մաքսիմումի վրա ա, անակնկալ վախենալու բան չունի։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Որ հանկարծ *այնուհանդերձ* թեկնածու առաջադրեցին՝ հնարավոր քայլերը կարող ե՞ք նկարագրել...


Հաջորդ քայլը կլինի արդեն իսկական հեղափոխություն, ու անել էն ինչ չարվեց ապրիլին կամ մայիսին, հեղափոխական ուժով և սկզբունքներով ԱԺ-ն լուծարել-վերացնել տեղում, առանց գործառույթների, քվեարկության, հանրաքվեի։

----------


## Gayl

> Հաջորդ քայլը կլինի արդեն իսկական հեղափոխություն, ու անել էն ինչ չարվեց ապրիլին կամ մայիսին, հեղափոխական ուժով և սկզբունքներով ԱԺ-ն լուծարել-վերացնել տեղում, առանց գործառույթների, քվեարկության, հանրաքվեի։


Շենքի հետևի հատվածում 5 հատ սանիթեքի աղբարկղ կա ու իր ճիշտ նպատակին կծառայի էդ օրը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հաջորդ քայլը կլինի արդեն իսկական հեղափոխություն, ու անել էն ինչ չարվեց ապրիլին կամ մայիսին, հեղափոխական ուժով և սկզբունքներով ԱԺ-ն լուծարել-վերացնել տեղում, առանց գործառույթների, քվեարկության, հանրաքվեի։


ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ-ների ուզածն էլ էտ ա…

Իրանք գիտեն, որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով ԱԺ-ն լուծարելուց հետո իրանց հավիտյանս աշխարհի երեսից վերանում են: Իսկ եթե առանց սահմանադրության ԱԺ-ն ցրվի, իրանք մի տաս տարի ակտուալ կմնան, քանի որ սաղ օրը կգոռան որ իրանց հակասահմանադրական ցրել են: Էտ նաև վատ նախադեպ կլինի, որ հետագայում իրանք կամ մեկ ուրիշն էլ կարա հակասահմանադրական քայլեր անի: Դրա համար էլ սաղիս նեռվերի հետ են խաղում, որ մթնոլորտն էնքան լարվի որ սաղի նյարդերը տեղի տան ու Աժ-ին ասենք սիկտիր: 

Նենց որ ճիշտը էն ա, որ վարչապետը հրաժարական տա ու ժողովուրդը երկու շաբաթ ԱԺ-ն պահի: Դրանից հետո էլի կարան գոռան, որ իրանց չեն թողել որ մտնեն ԱԺ, բլա բլա բլա .... էլի որ հակասահմանդրական ա եղել ամեն ինչ, բայց զուտ իրավական տեսանկյունից սաղ ճիշտ կլինի:

----------


## Gayl

> ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ-ների ուզածն էլ էտ ա…
> 
> Իրանք գիտեն, որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով ԱԺ-ն լուծարելուց հետո իրանց հավիտյանս աշխարհի երեսից վերանում են: Իսկ եթե առանց սահմանադրության ԱԺ-ն ցրվի, իրանք մի տաս տարի ակտուալ կմնան, քանի որ սաղ օրը կգոռան որ իրանց հակասահմանադրական ցրել են: Էտ նաև վատ նախադեպ կլինի, որ հետագայում իրանք կամ մեկ ուրիշն էլ կարա հակասահմանադրական քայլեր անի: Դրա համար էլ սաղիս նեռվերի հետ են խաղում, որ մթնոլորտն էնքան լարվի որ սաղի նյարդերը տեղի տան ու Աժ-ին ասենք սիկտիր: 
> 
> Նենց որ ճիշտը էն ա, որ վարչապետը հրաժարական տա ու ժողովուրդը երկու շաբաթ ԱԺ-ն պահի: Դրանից հետո էլի կարան գոռան, որ իրանց չեն թողել որ մտնեն ԱԺ, բլա բլա բլա .... էլի որ հակասահմանդրական ա եղել ամեն ինչ, բայց զուտ իրավական տեսանկյունից սաղ ճիշտ կլինի:


Էս դեպքում քո ասած տարբերակով էնպես կանեն, որ էլի մի 10 տարի ակտուալ կմնան:
Այսինքն վարչապետը հրաժարական տվեց, սրանք թեկնածու առաջադրեցին ու ստացվում է, որ զաստավիտով պիտի ս անենք, որը հակասահմանադրական է: 
Ավելի ճիշտ չի սահմանադրական բարեփոխում իրականացնենք? Թե ամեն դեպքում ժողովուրդը կոպիտ քայլեր պիտի ձեռնարկի?

----------


## Lion

> ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ-ների ուզածն էլ էտ ա…
> 
> Իրանք գիտեն, որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով ԱԺ-ն լուծարելուց հետո իրանց հավիտյանս աշխարհի երեսից վերանում են: Իսկ եթե առանց սահմանադրության ԱԺ-ն ցրվի, իրանք մի տաս տարի ակտուալ կմնան, քանի որ սաղ օրը կգոռան որ իրանց հակասահմանադրական ցրել են: Էտ նաև վատ նախադեպ կլինի, որ հետագայում իրանք կամ մեկ ուրիշն էլ կարա հակասահմանադրական քայլեր անի: Դրա համար էլ սաղիս նեռվերի հետ են խաղում, որ մթնոլորտն էնքան լարվի որ սաղի նյարդերը տեղի տան ու Աժ-ին ասենք սիկտիր: 
> 
> Նենց որ ճիշտը էն ա, որ վարչապետը հրաժարական տա ու ժողովուրդը երկու շաբաթ ԱԺ-ն պահի: Դրանից հետո էլի կարան գոռան, որ իրանց չեն թողել որ մտնեն ԱԺ, բլա բլա բլա .... էլի որ հակասահմանդրական ա եղել ամեն ինչ, բայց զուտ իրավական տեսանկյունից սաղ ճիշտ կլինի:


Այ հենց էս նկատի ունեի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այ հենց էս նկատի ունեի...


Եվ ուրեմն, վարչապետը ինձ թվում ա ամենաուշը հոկտեմբերի 10-ին հրաժարական կտա։ Դրանից հետո չորս օր ոչ աշխատանքային ա, որից երկուս ֆրանկոֆոնիա, մեզ էլ մնում ա տաս օր ԱԺ այգում ուտել խմելը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՔՊ-ում կենտրոնացած են մարդիկ, ովքեր ուզում են ավազակապետական իշխանությունը տապալել: Ու քանի դեռ էս համակարգը չի կազմալուծվել, ՔՊ-ից ոչ մեկը չի առանձնանալու, այլ հակառակը, ուրիշներն են կպնելու՝ գաղափարախոսությունների վրա ուշադրություն չդարձնելով:
> 
> Հանրապետականը որ պահին ինչ ուզեց կանի: Էս պահին ԼԳԲՏ թեմայով խաղալով ձայնի շանս են տեսնում, էդ կանեն, հաջորդ պահին ուրիշ բան: Էնտեղ գաղափարական հենք չկա:
> 
> Լույսում գերիշխում են լիբերալ հայացքների մարդիկ: Բայց էնտեղ էլ իրականում գաղափարական հենքի վրա չեն հավաքված: Կուսակցության թղթի վրայի հռչակագիրը ոչինչ չի փոխում: Բոլոր կուսակցություններն էլ իրան էս կամ են հռչակել են, բայց փաստացի դրա շուրջը չեն համախմբված:
> 
> Հայաստանում մի քանի կուսակցություն կա, որ կոնկրետ գաղափարախոսական հենք ունեն.
> - ՀՅԴ
> - Կոմկուս
> ...


Ինչքան ուշանա գաղափարական քաղաքական դաշտի ձևավորումը, էնքան ավելի վատ Հայաստանի համար, որտև ՔՊ֊ի միանձնյա իշխանության դեպքում ունենալու ենք ավտոկրատիա։ 
ՀՀԿ֊ն խաղում ա թշնամու կերպարների վրա։ Էսօր ԼԳԲՏ֊ն ա, վաղը կարան կանայք լինեն, մյուս օրը՝ ազերները։ Դասական ֆաշիզմ ա։ Իսկ ֆաշիզմն ինքը գաղափարախոսություն ա։
ՀՅԴ֊ն չունի գաղափարախոսական հենք, ավելի ճիշտ՝ ունի թղթի վրա, որի գոյության մասին վաղուց մոռացել ա ու խաղում ա նենց, ոնց իրան ձեռ ա տալիս։

----------


## Արշակ

Ժող բա որ ասենք որոշեն ԱԺ նիստը օրինակ գորիսում անել։ Սաղ Երևանի ժողովրդին հո Գորիս չենք կարա տանենք։ Զուտ տեխնիկապես խոչընդոտ ստեղծելը չեմ պատկերացնում որ աշխատի։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժող բա որ ասենք որոշեն ԱԺ նիստը օրինակ գորիսում անել։ Սաղ Երևանի ժողովրդին հո Գորիս չենք կարա տանենք։ Զուտ տեխնիկապես խոչընդոտ ստեղծելը չեմ պատկերացնում որ աշխատի։


Ինձ թվում ա՝ պիտի տնտեսությունը կնգնացնեն, ոնց որ նախորդ անգամ: Օդանավակայինց սկսած մինչև բոլոր հնարավոր օղակները՝ համազգային գործադուլ: Ինչքա՞ն պիտի դիմադրեն, հլա նախորդ անգամ ոստիկանությունը, բանակը իրանց ձեռքին էր: Միակ վտանգը, որ ոստիկանության, բանակի ներսում աջակիցներ ունենա, ռազմական հեղաշրջում անեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչքան ուշանա գաղափարական քաղաքական դաշտի ձևավորումը, էնքան ավելի վատ Հայաստանի համար, որտև ՔՊ֊ի միանձնյա իշխանության դեպքում ունենալու ենք ավտոկրատիա։ 
> ՀՀԿ֊ն խաղում ա թշնամու կերպարների վրա։ Էսօր ԼԳԲՏ֊ն ա, վաղը կարան կանայք լինեն, մյուս օրը՝ ազերները։ Դասական ֆաշիզմ ա։ Իսկ ֆաշիզմն ինքը գաղափարախոսություն ա։
> ՀՅԴ֊ն չունի գաղափարախոսական հենք, ավելի ճիշտ՝ ունի թղթի վրա, որի գոյության մասին վաղուց մոռացել ա ու խաղում ա նենց, ոնց իրան ձեռ ա տալիս։


Ինչքան շուտ լինի գաղափարական քաղաքական դաշտի ձևավորումը, էնքան լավ։

Դրա համար մաքսիմալ արագ պետք ա ունենալ արտահերթ ԱԺ։ Քանի դա չի եղել, քանի ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ-ՀՅԴն անկյուն չեն քշվել, գաղափարական դաշտի մասին խոսելը ռոմանտիկա ա։

Արտահերթ ԱԺն, նշածս ուժերի կապիտուլյացիան, գաղափարական դաշտի ձևավորման համար ԱնՀՐԱԺԵՇՏ, բայց նույնիսկ ոչ բավարար պայման են

----------

Արշակ (04.10.2018), Տրիբուն (04.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող բա որ ասենք որոշեն ԱԺ նիստը օրինակ գորիսում անել։ Սաղ Երևանի ժողովրդին հո Գորիս չենք կարա տանենք։ Զուտ տեխնիկապես խոչընդոտ ստեղծելը չեմ պատկերացնում որ աշխատի։


Սամվել Ռուբենյանի (կույս կնանիքց ա) պատասխանը հարցիդ.




> ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովը Բաղրամյան 19-ում գտնվող բոլորին հայտնի նստավայրից դուրս նիստ գումարելու իրավունք չունի՛։ Չէ, ես իրավաբան չեմ, բայց տրամաբան եմ 
> 
> Դե հլը ստեղ աշեք։ Ուրեմն Սահմանադրությունն ասում է, որ «Ազգային ժողովի լիազորությունները սահմանվում են Սահմանադրությամբ: Ազգային ժողովը գործում է իր կանոնակարգին համապատասխան»: (Սահմանադրություն, հոդված 88, կետ 4 և 5)։ Այսինքն Ազգային ժողովի գործունեության, նրա մարմինների ձևավորման և գործունեության կարգը կարող է սահմանվել միայն էս երկու փաստաթղթով՝ Սահմանադրությամբ և Ազգային ժողովի կանոնակարգով։
> 
> Բացում ենք #Հրայրռադէղի Թովմասյանի խզբզած սահմանադրությունը և փնտրում ենք ԱԺ-ի նիստը այլ վայրում անցկացնելու մասին որևէ դրույթ։ Չկա։ Կա ոչ, ձեզ մատաղ։ 
> 
> Դառնում ենք ԱԺ կանոնակարգ օրենքին։ Եթե 2002թ-ին ընդունված և մինչև 2016թ գործած ԱԺ կանոնակարգ օրենքի հոդված 4-ը հստակ սահմանում էր հետևյալը՝ «Ազգային ժողովի նիստերը գումարվում են Երեւան քաղաքում, Ազգային ժողովի նստավայրում՝ Բաղրամյան 19: Այլ վայրում նիստ կարող է գումարվել միայն Ազգային ժողովի որոշմամբ կամ, դրա անհնարինության դեպքում, Հանրապետության Նախագահի հրամանագրով», ապա 2016թ-ի դեկտեմբերին ընդունված և ներկայումս գործող ԱԺ կանոնակարգ օրենքում որևէ բան չկա ԱԺ-ի նիստերի՝ բոլորիս հայտնի վայրից բացի մեկ այլ վայրում անցկացնելու մասին։ Փոխարենը 6 անգամ օգտագործվում է «ԱԺ նստավայր» արտահայտությունը, երբ սահմանվում են ԱԺ շենքում անվտանգության կանոնների ու դրանց հետևելու պարտականության, ԱԺ մշտական հանձնաժողովների նիստերի վայրի, ԱԺ-ում ասուլիսների անցկացման կարգի, ԱԺ-ում աշխատանքները լուսաբանելիս լրագրողների գտնվելու վայրի և խմբակցությունների գործունեության համար անհրաժեշտ միջոցների ապահովման մասին դրույթները։
> 
> Սահմանադրության հոդված 6-ի կետ 1-ն էլ նշում է հետևյալը՝ «Պետական եւ տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմիններն ու պաշտոնատար անձինք իրավասու են կատարելու միայն այնպիսի գործողություններ, որոնց համար լիազորված են Սահմանադրությամբ կամ օրենքներով»: Իսկ մենք տեսանք, որ ո՛չ ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունը, ո՛չ ԱԺ կանոնակարգ օրենքը որևէ կերպ չեն սահմանում ԱԺ նիստերը ԱԺ «նստավայրից» դուրս այլ վայրում անցկացնելու հնարավորություն։ Հետևաբար՝ դա անելը արգելվում է։ 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...1&id=721205940

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չէ Չուկ ջան, լավ չեն նայել ․․․․ ցավոք ․․․․ 

Ուրեմն 2016 թվին ընդունած կանոնակարգ օրենքից հանել են ԱԺ նստավայրի դրույթը, բայց նույն օրենքին զուգահեռ ընդունել են ԱԺ աշխատակագի մասին որոշումը, որը բխում ա էս օրենքի պահանջից ու որում սահմանել են․ 




> 2. Ազգային ժողովի նիստերը գումարվում են Երեւան քաղաքում՝ Ազգային ժողովի նստավայրում՝ Մարշալ Բաղրամյան պողոտա 19 հասցեում: Այլ վայրում նիստ կարող է գումարվել միայն Ազգային ժողովի խորհրդի (այսուհետ՝ Խորհուրդ), իսկ դրա անհնարինության դեպքում՝ Ազգային ժողովի նախագահի որոշմամբ:


Բաբլոյանը կարա որոշի Գորիսում անել ․․․

----------

Chuk (04.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Փաստորեն։ Տանեմ իրա մոտ դնեմ։

----------


## Գաղթական

Բա հետո Գորիսն անկախ են հռչակելու, մնան Գորիսո՞ւմ ))

----------


## Gayl

Իմ կարծիքով ռիսկը մեծա ու վարչապետը չպիտի ռիսկի դիմի: Սրանք ենթարկվում են Քոչին, իսկ Քոչը առաջին հերթին հենց դրանց վրա թքած ունի: Կարծում եմ, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից վարչապետ կառաջադրեն, ավելի լավ ա սահմամադրություն փոխենք կամ էլ վերջին վարյանտ տեղավորենք աղբարկղի մեջ ու ֆսյո:

----------


## Արշակ

Ժող․ ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք էս տեսակետի մասին․ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywZ5N6GLBeA

----------

Gayl (05.10.2018), Գաղթական (05.10.2018), Տրիբուն (05.10.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Ժող․ ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք էս տեսակետի մասին․ 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywZ5N6GLBeA


Լրիվ համակարծիք եմ: Եթե վարչապետը օրենքով է ուզում ուրեմն թող քվեարկություն կազմակերպի, որի դեպքում մեկա կտրուկ քայլեր արվելու են կամ էլ միանգամից կտրուկ քայլ անենք ու հրապարակում ազգովի ԱԺ_ն տուն ուղղարկենք:
Ու նաև համաձայն եմ էն մտքի հետ, որ եթե վարչապետի թեկնածու առաջադրեն (իսկ նրանք անպայման կառաջդրեն) ապա շատ ավելի կտրուկ գործողությունների ենք դիմելու ու չգիտենք ինչ կլինի:

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, Նիկոլի համար շատ դժվար ա եղել էս ռիսկային տարբերակին դիմելու որոշում կատարելը:
Չեք մտածում, որ էս էն դեպքն ա, որ պիտի ուղղակի պադդերժկա անենք:

Էդ սաղ ռիսկերը, այլընտրանքային տարբերակները հաստատ մեզնից լավ գիտեն:

----------

Արշակ (05.10.2018), Գաղթական (05.10.2018), Ուլուանա (06.10.2018), Տրիբուն (05.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ ես ինքս խայտառակ անհանգիստ եմ, եթե չասեմ՝ վախեցած:
Այսինքն էդ ձեր սաղ մտահոգությունները, մի բան էլ ավել՝ ես էլ ունեմ:

----------

Տրիբուն (05.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Ասում են, որ էս նայել ա պետք: Ափսոս յություբը չի թույլատրում 3 անգամ ավելի արագ նայել՝ Ծառուկյանի խոսքը մեկ ա կհասկացվեր, բայց կարաք 2x արագություն դնեք, 10 րոպեում նայեք: Ես որ հենց հիմա տենց եմ անելու ))

----------


## Chuk

Դզեց, էս մեկը զադնի տվեց:

1. Ընտանիքով երդվեց որ չի խանգարի
2. Հստակ հայտարարեց, որ Սերժին ու Քոչին էլ պադդերժկա չի անի
3. Դեկտեմբերի համար չառարկեց
4. Հասկացրեց, որ արդեն պատրաստվում ա արտահերթ ընտրություններին, ու փորձելու ա համագործակցել Սերժի ու Քոչի հետ չասոցացվող ուժերի հետ

Իհարկե միշտ կարա խոսքից թռնի: Իհարկե չի կարելի հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել: Բայց էս պահին զադնի դրած վիճակ ա:

----------

Life (05.10.2018), Աթեիստ (05.10.2018), Արշակ (05.10.2018), Գաղթական (05.10.2018), Տրիբուն (05.10.2018)

----------


## Life

> Դզեց, էս մեկը զադնի տվեց:
> 
> 1. Ընտանիքով երդվեց որ չի խանգարի
> 2. Հստակ հայտարարեց, որ Սերժին ու Քոչին էլ պադդերժկա չի անի
> 3. Դեկտեմբերի համար չառարկեց
> 4. Հասկացրեց, որ արդեն պատրաստվում ա արտահերթ ընտրություններին, ու փորձելու ա համագործակցել Սերժի ու Քոչի հետ չասոցացվող ուժերի հետ
> 
> Իհարկե միշտ կարա խոսքից թռնի: Իհարկե չի կարելի հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել: Բայց էս պահին զադնի դրած վիճակ ա:


Մերսի: Համապատասխան կարելի ա էլ չնայել  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (05.10.2018), Tiger29 (05.10.2018), Ուլուանա (06.10.2018), Տրիբուն (05.10.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ-ների ուզածն էլ էտ ա…
> 
> Իրանք գիտեն, որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով ԱԺ-ն լուծարելուց հետո իրանց հավիտյանս աշխարհի երեսից վերանում են: Իսկ եթե առանց սահմանադրության ԱԺ-ն ցրվի, իրանք մի տաս տարի ակտուալ կմնան, քանի որ սաղ օրը կգոռան որ իրանց հակասահմանադրական ցրել են: Էտ նաև վատ նախադեպ կլինի, որ հետագայում իրանք կամ մեկ ուրիշն էլ կարա հակասահմանադրական քայլեր անի: Դրա համար էլ սաղիս նեռվերի հետ են խաղում, որ մթնոլորտն էնքան լարվի որ սաղի նյարդերը տեղի տան ու Աժ-ին ասենք սիկտիր: 
> 
> Նենց որ ճիշտը էն ա, որ վարչապետը հրաժարական տա ու ժողովուրդը երկու շաբաթ ԱԺ-ն պահի: Դրանից հետո էլի կարան գոռան, որ իրանց չեն թողել որ մտնեն ԱԺ, բլա բլա բլա .... էլի որ հակասահմանդրական ա եղել ամեն ինչ, բայց զուտ իրավական տեսանկյունից սաղ ճիշտ կլինի:


Ոնց էլ ցրի, ՀՀԿ ասելու ա՝ հակասահմանադրական ա, թեկուզ հենց նրանով, որ ճնշում գործադրեց և թույլ չտվեց, որ քաղաքական ուժերը պատրաստվեն։ Նենց որ վախենալ կամ մտահոգվել, թե ՀՀԿ ինչ ա ասելու ու դրա խաթր դառնալ դրանց կամակատարը, ոչ մի լավ բանի չի բերի։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ժող, Նիկոլի համար շատ դժվար ա եղել էս ռիսկային տարբերակին դիմելու որոշում կատարելը:
> Չեք մտածում, որ էս էն դեպքն ա, որ պիտի ուղղակի պադդերժկա անենք:
> 
> Էդ սաղ ռիսկերը, այլընտրանքային տարբերակները հաստատ մեզնից լավ գիտեն:


Ու մի բան էլ կա, Նիկոլը հաստատ բաներ գիտի, որ մենք չգիտենք, տարբեր դաշտերից լուրեր հասցնողներ կլինեն ոնց էլ լինի, և կարծում եմ ուղղակի պետք ա վստահել իրեն, կարծես դեռ ոչ մի զգալի սխալ չի արել, և հեղափոխությունը իր շնորհիվ իրականացավ (ինչքան էլ որ Դոդն ասի՝ ես որ չլինեի, հեղափոխականները ծառավ ուշաթափվել էին հիմա փողոցներում ու հեղափոխություն չէր լինի  :LOL:   )

----------

Արշակ (05.10.2018), Ուլուանա (06.10.2018), Տրիբուն (05.10.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դզեց, էս մեկը զադնի տվեց:
> 
> 1. Ընտանիքով երդվեց որ չի խանգարի
> 2. Հստակ հայտարարեց, որ Սերժին ու Քոչին էլ պադդերժկա չի անի
> 3. Դեկտեմբերի համար չառարկեց
> 4. Հասկացրեց, որ արդեն պատրաստվում ա արտահերթ ընտրություններին, ու փորձելու ա համագործակցել Սերժի ու Քոչի հետ չասոցացվող ուժերի հետ
> 
> Իհարկե միշտ կարա խոսքից թռնի: Իհարկե չի կարելի հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել: Բայց էս պահին զադնի դրած վիճակ ա:


Ինձ թվում ա՝ Դոդին խաբել էին (ՀՀԿ-ն)․ շատ լավ տեղյակ չէր ինչ փաստաթղթի ա կողմ քվեարկում, ասել էին՝ լավ բան ա, քո շահին ա, նրա համար ա, որ Նիկոլը քո գլխին նույնը չանի ինչ արեց քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների ժամանակ։ Նառան էլ ձեն չէր հանել, որովհետև անձնական /կանացի/ խորը վիավորանք ու վրեժ ունի դեռ՝ քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին ստացածից հետո։ 
Ու հիմա Դոդը, որ ոչ փողի կարիք ունի, ոչ էլ պաշտոնի, բայց փոխարենը ժողովրդի համընդհանուր սերն ունենալը ("ես դրանց ցավը տանեմ․․․") իրա ամբիցիաների մեջ միակ պակասող ու այնքան ցանկալի օղակն ա, անակնկալի ա եկած ու շփոթված՝ տեսնելով, թե ոնց "թագավորից" նորից ընկավ դոդի կարգավիճակ, ու մի օրում ժողովրդի հայհոյանքի դաշտում սահուն ներառնվեց, հիմա ոնց կարողանում ա զադնի ա տալիս, Նիկոլի ու քաղքականության վրա թքած, կարևորը իրան սիրեն ("ես իմ ժողովրդի ցավը տանեմ" - ամեն երրորդ բառից հետո) ։

----------

Chuk (05.10.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մերսի: Համապատասխան կարելի ա էլ չնայել


Չէ, ինչի․ բա համն ու հոտը  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Ժող, Նիկոլի համար շատ դժվար ա եղել էս ռիսկային տարբերակին դիմելու որոշում կատարելը:
> Չեք մտածում, որ էս էն դեպքն ա, որ պիտի ուղղակի պադդերժկա անենք:
> 
> Էդ սաղ ռիսկերը, այլընտրանքային տարբերակները հաստատ մեզնից լավ գիտեն:


Չուկ ջան ինչ էլ որոշի կողը կանգնած ենք, բայց դե էլ նեռվ չկա:ճճ
Կարծում եմ հրաժարական չի տա, որտև իրանք մեզանից լավ գիտեն:

----------


## Gayl

> Դզեց, էս մեկը զադնի տվեց:
> 
> 1. Ընտանիքով երդվեց որ չի խանգարի
> 2. Հստակ հայտարարեց, որ Սերժին ու Քոչին էլ պադդերժկա չի անի
> 3. Դեկտեմբերի համար չառարկեց
> 4. Հասկացրեց, որ արդեն պատրաստվում ա արտահերթ ընտրություններին, ու փորձելու ա համագործակցել Սերժի ու Քոչի հետ չասոցացվող ուժերի հետ
> 
> Իհարկե միշտ կարա խոսքից թռնի: Իհարկե չի կարելի հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել: Բայց էս պահին զադնի դրած վիճակ ա:


Քանի որ ինքը թիկունքից ա միշտ հարվածում(ինքն էլ ա էդ կարծիքին) հետևաբար թքած ԲՀԿ ի վրա, իրենց մերժել է պետք:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ժող, Նիկոլի համար շատ դժվար ա եղել էս ռիսկային տարբերակին դիմելու որոշում կատարելը:
> Չեք մտածում, որ էս էն դեպքն ա, որ պիտի ուղղակի պադդերժկա անենք:
> 
> Էդ սաղ ռիսկերը, այլընտրանքային տարբերակները հաստատ մեզնից լավ գիտեն:


Իմ ջոկելով Նիկոլը այնուամենայնիվ թույն մանիպուլյատոր ա, էդ օրենքի շուրջ իրադարձություններում մի քանի առումներով հաղթած դուրս եկավ, ու անկախ ամեն ինչից սաղս Նիկոլի մեջքին պիտի կանգնենք։ 
Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ նորմալ ա, որ հիմա սաղ ժողովուրդը դրած օրենսդրությունն ա քչփորում, ծակեր ա ման գալիս ու ակտիվ վերլուծում ա, թե որ սցենարը ինչքանով կաշխատի ու ինչ պրոբլեմներ կարան լինեն։ Թեկուզ սեփական ինքնակրթության ու Նիկոլի քայլերը ավելի լավ հասկանալու համար  :Smile: 

Իսկ շրջանառվող «Ժողովուրդը Նիկոլին հրաժարական տալու մանդատ չի տվել» ձևակերպումը բլթ ա։

----------

Տրիբուն (05.10.2018)

----------


## Lion

Հաշվի առնելով, որ վերջին օրերին շատ է քննարկվում այն տարբերակը, որ հանրաքվեի դրվի ԱԺ ցրելու հարցը՝ թույլ տամ անել մի փոքրիկ պարզաբանում:

Հարգելի բարեկամներ, <Հանրաքվեի մասին> ՀՀ օրենքի 5-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասի 2-րդ կետը, որը սահմանում է այն հարցերի շրջանակը, որոնք չեն կարող դրվել հանրաքվեի, ասում է, որ հանրաքվեի չեն կարող դրվել.

< 2) այն օրենքների նախագծերը, որոնք վերաբերում են սահմանադրական օրենքների իրավակարգավորման առարկային, պետական բյուջեին, հարկերին, տուրքերին, այլ պարտադիր վճարների, համաներմանը, պետության պաշտպանությանը և անվտանգությանը, միջազգային պայմանագրերին, վարչատարածքային բաժանմանը, միջհամայնքային միավորումներ ստեղծելուն, Կառավարության կազմին, կառուցվածքին և գործունեության կարգին.>:

Եվ Աժ կանոնակարգը, և կառավարության գործունեությանը վերաբերող մյուս օրենքները, որոնք կարգավորում եմ մասնավորապես ԱԺ ցրելու հարցը, իրենց բնույթով սահմանադրական օրենքներ են և դրանց կարգավորման առարկային վերաբերող հարցերը չեն կարող դրվել հանրաքվեի: Առավել ևս՝ չի կարող հանրաքվեի դրվել մի հարց, որը իր կարգավորումն ունի Սահմանադրության մեջ: Չշփոթել՝ խոսքը չի գնում Սահմանադրության փոփոխության մասին, խոսքը սահմանադրության կողմից կարգավորվող հարցի կապակցությամբ հանրաքվե կազմակերպելուն է վերաբերվում:

Այնպես որ կարծում եմ ԱԺ-ն ցրելու հարցը հանրաքվեի դնելը օրինական չէ:

Հ.Գ. Իրավաբան ընկերներս ու մոտիկներս կհաստատեն, որ ես միշտ ասել եմ՝ նոր Սահմանադրությունն անչափ անորակ և իր մեջ սահմանադրական բազում թակարդներ ու ճգնաժամներ առաջացնող փաստաթուղթ է, որին անձամբ ես ժամանակին դեմ եմ քվեարկել: Հիմա մենք տեսնում ենք այդ անորակության հերթական օրինակներից մեկը: Դժբախտաբար նման խնդիրներ ապագայում մենք ևս կունենանք:

----------

Chuk (06.10.2018), Աթեիստ (05.10.2018), Բարեկամ (08.10.2018), Հայկօ (05.10.2018), Ուլուանա (06.10.2018), Վիշապ (05.10.2018), Տրիբուն (05.10.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ թվում է ազգովի շատ ենք ֆոկուս եղել դեգեներատների գրած սահմանադրության վրա: Պետք է նախորդ ԱԺ ընտրությունները հետաքննել ու հայտարարել անվավեր, ԱԺ նախիրն էլ քշել սարերը խոտ արածելու: Ժողովուրդը քաքն ա ընկել դեբիլների ձեռը, հիմա ազգովի մտածում ենք, ոնց անենք, որ հանրապետականները օրենքով ազատվեն աշխատանքից, որ շատ չնեղվեն: Իրենք մենակ կաշառքով կարան հրաժարական տան, որովհետև կաշառքով են եկել :Ճ

----------

Chuk (06.10.2018), Արշակ (06.10.2018), Գաղթական (06.10.2018), Տրիբուն (05.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ թվում է ազգովի շատ ենք ֆոկուս եղել դեգեներատների գրած սահմանադրության վրա: Պետք է նախորդ ԱԺ ընտրությունները հետաքննել ու հայտարարել անվավեր, ԱԺ նախիրն էլ քշել սարերը խոտ արածելու: Ժողովուրդը քաքն ա ընկել դեբիլների ձեռը, հիմա ազգովի մտածում ենք, ոնց անենք, որ հանրապետականները օրենքով ազատվեն աշխատանքից, որ շատ չնեղվեն: Իրենք մենակ կաշառքով կարան հրաժարական տան, որովհետև կաշառքով են եկել :Ճ


Ազգովիի հարցը չի, Նիկոլն ա վիզ դրել լրիվ մնալ օրինակության սահմանում: Թե չէ երևի կարելի էր նենց պայման ստեղծել, որ ԱԺ-ն ուղղակի կապիտուլացվեր:

----------


## Lion

Սաքունց աչքի լուսը չի, բայց նոր ընենց մի սցենար գրեց, որ անհանգստացա - ասումա.




> Եկեք մոդելավորենք առաջիկա հնարավոր զարգացումները
> 
> Մոդել 1․
> 
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վարչապետի պաշտոնից հրաժարականից հետո առնվազն քսան օր շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքներ, տարբեր ակցիաներ են կազմակերպվում, և ԱԺ֊ն երկու անգամ նոր վարչապետ չի ընտրում, և սահուն, առանց ցնցումների գնում ենք արտահերթ պառլամենտական ընտրությունների։
> 
> Մոդել 2.
> 
> Մինչ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վարչապետի հրաժարականը այնուամենայնիվ ՀՀԿ, ԲՀԿ, ՀՅԴ կուսակցությունները հասկանալով հետագա առճակատման հետևանքով էլ ավելի լարվածության աճը, իրենց դեմ ամբողջ հասարակության ատելության հետևանքով հնարավոր խայտառակ գործողությունները, համաձայնվում են և երկու անգամ չեն ընտրում նոր վարչապետ, և նորից գնում ենք արտահերթ պառլամենտական ընտրությունների։
> ...


Ու պատկերացրեք հանկարծ սրան գնան - ասենք իրենցից դժբախտաբար սպասելի է...

----------


## Chuk

Գիտեն որ չեն մարսի, ռիսկները չի հերիքի նման առճակատման գնալ ))

----------


## Chuk

Հա, զուտ սուբյեկտիվ մի բան էլ: Երբ էս սցենարը Սաքունցն ա գրում, զգում ես, որ Նիկոլը ճիշտ ճամփի վրա ա :ճ

----------


## Lion

> Գիտեն որ չեն մարսի, ռիսկները չի հերիքի նման առճակատման գնալ ))


Բա որ գնացին հանկարծ: Քիչ հավանական եմ համարում, բայց մի տեսակ ցանկություն չկա Պինոչետի Չիլին դառնալ...

----------


## Chuk

> Բա որ գնացին հանկարծ: Քիչ հավանական եմ համարում, բայց մի տեսակ ցանկություն չկա Պինոչետի Չիլին դառնալ...


Եթե գնացին, մենք էլ մինչև վերջ կգնանք:

----------


## Lion

Ու պայթեց ներքաղաքական առնվազն անկայունություն, այ դրանից եմ վախենում: Իտոգավոյ կհաղթենք, բայց ի՞նչ գնով...

Ու ցավն էնա, որ այլ, ավելի ապահով տարբերակ կարծես չկա, միակ տարբերակը Նիկոլի հրաժարականնա...

----------


## Chuk

> Ու պայթեց ներքաղաքական առնվազն անկայունություն, այ դրանից եմ վախենում: Իտոգավոյ կհաղթենք, բայց ի՞նչ գնով...
> 
> Ու ցավն էնա, որ այլ, ավելի ապահով տարբերակ կարծես չկա, միակ տարբերակը Նիկոլի հրաժարականնա...


Մհեր ջան, 
- Մարտի 1-ի գործով ՄԻԵԴ առաջին վճիռներից,
- Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրության ջախջախիչ արդյունքներից,
- Օրինագծի օրը ընդամենը մի կոչով մի քանի ժամում 50-100 հազար մարդ հավաքվելուց,
- Միջազգային հանրության ընդհանուր դրական վերաբերմունքից,
- Միջազգային լրատվամիջոցների Հայաստանն ուշադրության կենտրոն պահելուց,
- Իրանց մանկլավիկների՝ պապայի ոչ ամենազոր լինելը տեսած լինելուց,
ու լիքը սենց բաներից հետո ձև չի, որ էդ աստիճանի իրավիճակի սրման փորձեն գնան: Դա ուղիղ գծով սեփական թաղումը կազմակերպել կլինի: Չի կարող լինել նկարագրածդ սցենարը:

Կարող են փորձել դնել թեկնածու: Բայց էս աստիճանի լարման ու բախման չեն գնա: Էդքան դեբիլ չեն: Ամեն դեպքում որոշակի ինքնապահպան բնազդ ունեն: Դոդը քեզ օրինակ:

----------


## Lion

Կավելացնեի նաև՝ էսօրվա Նիկոլի լինելը Ֆրանսիայում, բայց... ոմանք էնքան անբարոյական իշխանասերներ են, որ, հանուն վերարտադրման, կարող են էդ ամեն ինչի դեմ գնալ, երկիրը ոտնատակ տալ, նետվել, ասենք, Ռուսաստանի գիրկը, գոռալ պատերազմի վտանգի մասին ու...

Ստավկեքը շատ բարձր են, դրա համար եմ անհանգստանում...: Էդ դեպքում միակ հույսս բանակը կլինի, որ ուղղակի դրանց դուրս կշպրտի ԱԺ-ից ու կառավարությունից, բայց դե էդ դեպքում էլ կգոռան, թե ռազմական դիկտատուրա եղավ, ուժով իրենցից խլեցին իշխանությունը:

Ախ էն 10.000-ով ձեները ծախած անդեմ մասսայի ինչն եմ ասել, է, սաղ դրանց կերած քաքերնա!

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սաքունց աչքի լուսը չի, բայց նոր ընենց մի սցենար գրեց, որ անհանգստացա - ասումա.
> 
> 
> 
> Ու պատկերացրեք հանկարծ սրան գնան - ասենք իրենցից դժբախտաբար սպասելի է...


ինձ թվում ա ամենահավանական տարբերակը էն ա որ Նիկոլը հրաժարական ա տալիս, ժողովուրդը թափում ա դուրս որ հանկարծ հհկ-դաշնակ-դոդ մտքներով չանցկացնեն խաղեր տալ ավելորդ... ու գնում ենք արտահերթի...

չորրորդ վարյանտը անհնարա որտև սելաֆը սաղին ԱԺ-ում կտանի, դաժե շուշոյին՝ քաշին չեն նայի... Հայաստանում դիկտատուրա էս քսան տարի կար արդեն էլ հետ գալ չկա... վերջացած ա

----------

Բարեկամ (08.10.2018), Շինարար (06.10.2018), Տրիբուն (06.10.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ժողովուրդ, երբ առաջին անգամ լսեցի Նիկոլի հրաժարական տալու ցանկության մասին, կարծեցի, թե, մինչև նոր վարչապետի ընտրությունը, վարչապետի ԺՊ Միրզոյաննա մնալու:
Բայց հետո քանի տեղ հանդիպեց, որ չէ՝ հենց Նիկոլն էլ մնալուա:

Նոր Սահմանադրությանը ծանոթ չեմ:
Տենց դրույթ կա՞, որ վարչապետը, իր հրաժաականից հետո, ԺՊ ա մնում մինչև նորի ընտրությունը:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ, երբ առաջին անգամ լսեցի Նիկոլի հրաժարական տալու ցանկության մասին, կարծեցի, թե, մինչև նոր վարչապետի ընտրությունը, վարչապետի ԺՊ Միրզոյաննա մնալու:
> Բայց հետո քանի տեղ հանդիպեց, որ չէ՝ հենց Նիկոլն էլ մնալուա:
> 
> Նոր Սահմանադրությանը ծանոթ չեմ:
> Տենց դրույթ կա՞, որ վարչապետը, իր հրաժաականից հետո, ԺՊ ա մնում մինչև նորի ընտրությունը:


Հա ուզում եմ ստուգեմ, հա մոռանում եմ։ Բայց շատ վստահ են ասում, որ տենց ա։ Ու չեմ հասկանում, թե էդ դեպքում Սերժի հրաժարականի ժամանակ ինչի ԿԿն եղավ ԺՊ։

----------


## Lion

Ոնց ես հասկանում եմ, քանի որ ՀՀ սահմանադրության 158-րդ հոդվածի համաձայն. <_ Կառավարության անդամները շարունակում են իրենց պարտականությունների կատարումը մինչև նոր Կառավարության կազմավորումը:_>, իսկ <կառավարություն> հասկացության մեջ մտնում են վարչապետը, փոխվարչապետները և նախարարները (Սահմ. 147 հոդվածի 1 մաս), պիտի որ Նիկոլն ու մյուսները մնան մինչև նոր կառավարություն կձևավորվի:

Այս առումով, սակայն, ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ իրավական հիմնավորմամբ Սերժի հրաժարականից հետո ինքը չկառավարեց, այլ իշխանության ղեկն անցավ ԿԿ-ին: Ես հիշում եմ, որ իրենք քվեարկություն կազմակերպեցին՝ _Վարչապետի կողմից իր լիազորությունների կատարման անհնարինության մասին որոշումը կայացնում է Կառավարությունը՝ Կառավարության անդամների ձայների ընդհանուր թվի առնվազն երկու երրորդով_ հիմքով: Այսինքն, եթե ես չեմ սխալվում, ստացվումա սենց - եթե իր հրաժարականից հետո վարչապետն *ուզում է*, նա մնում է ժամանակավոր իր տեղում, իսկ եթե չի ուզում, հո զոռով չե՞ս բերի գործի, որոշում է ընդունվում անհնարինության մասին: Կարծում եմ, Սերժի պահով էս դեպքն է եղել, իսկ Նիկոլի պահով ինքը կուզի ու կմնա վարչապետի ժ/պ:

----------

Chuk (06.10.2018), Արշակ (07.10.2018), Գաղթական (06.10.2018), Տրիբուն (07.10.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

չորրորդ մոդելին կարող ա խանգարել նաև բանակի, գուցեև նաև ոստիկանության անհնազանդությունը նոր վարչապետի հրամաններին։ Չմոռանանք, որ հեղափոխության ժամանակ զինվորականները ևս լքում էին իրենց պոստերը և միանում ժողովրդին։
Եվ վերջապես, եթե "մարտի 1"-ը հնարավոր տարբերակ էր, ապա այն իրականացնելու շատ ավելի հիմքեր ու ցանկություն պիտի լիներ դեռ ապրիլին, Սերժն էլ զգուշացրել էր։ Բայց չեղավ։ Դժվար ա ասել, թե ինչու։ Իմ կարծիքով ամենից շատ ապրիլի 24-ը խանգարեց։ Հիմա նման կրիտիկական օր չկա, բայց կան ավելի մեծ նախադրյալներ "մարտի 1" անել չհամարձակվելու համար․ 
- ի տարբերություն ապրիլի, հիմա ժողովուրդն ավելի համախմբված, ավելի կատաղած ու ավելի հանարձակ ա լինելու, որովհետև արդեն հավատացել ա որ կարող ա հաղթի, հաղթելը հնարավոր ա, ու նաև՝ էդքան երազած ազատությունը, որը ապրիլին չուներ, հիմա որ արդեն ունի, համը տեսել ա, շատ դժվար ա լինելու ձեռից խլելը, մինչև վերջին շունչը կպայքարի ու չի տա, չի հանձնվելու, թեկուզ հարյուր զոհ տա (ի տարբերություն 2008-ի)
- ի տարբերություն ապրիլի ու 2008-ի, հիմա աշխարհի աչքը հառած ա Հայաստանին, ու տեսնում են, թե իրականում ժողովուրդն ա ոտքի ելել ու պահանջում, թե "ավազակային ամբոխ"՝ ինչպես որակեցին 2008-ին
- ի տարբերություն 2008-ի, հիմա մեդիան, սոց-ցանցերը ամեն ինչ վայրկենապես _/անհապաղ/_ փոխանցում են ուղիղ եթերում, փաստերով ու ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ, ու թե ով սկսեց ու ով կրակեց ու որտեղից, բոլորը ֆիքսվելու ա։ Ի դեպ, ապրիլյան հեղափոխությունը մեծ ամսամբ հաջողվեց նաև հենց սոց-ցանցերի ակտիվության շնորհիվ։

----------


## ivy

Նիկոլին վերաբերող տեսանյութերի տակ հայտնվող ֆեյսբուքյան քոմենթներ վաղուց չէի կարդացել, նոր բացեցի մի երկու տեսնայութ, ու թվաց, թե հայատառ գրառումները շատացել են:
Նույնիսկ սենց մի կոչի հանդիպեցի.



> Ժող ջան, մեր սիրելի ՎԱՐՉԱՊԵՏԻԸ սիրում ա, որ հայատառ են գրում, սովորեք հայատառ գրելուն


Վերջը տրանսլիտի դեմ առնելու ձևն էլ գտնվեց: Մարդիկ Նիկոլի սիրուց հայատառին են անցնում: 
Բայց ապշելու բան է, թե ինչքան են սիրում Նիկոլին. սենց անկեղծ, սրտի խորքից եկող սեր էս ազգը էլ երբ էր որևէ մեկի հանդեպ տածել:
Դրա հողի վրա ոնց որ թե հրաժարականի հարցն էլ դեռ վերջնական չի:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.10.2018), Տրիբուն (08.10.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Անցողիկ շեմի իջեցում, ռեյտինգային ցուցակների վերացում. Ընտրական օրենսգրքի նախագիծը պատրաստ է
> 8 հոկտեմբերի 2018 - 13:48 AMT
> PanARMENIAN.Net - Ընտրական օրենսգրքում փոփոխությունների նախագծով ԱԺ ընտրությունների ընթացքում թեկնածուների տարածքային (ռեյտինգային) ցուցակներ չեն լինի, պարզ համամասնական ընտրակարգի կընդունվի: Նախագիծը տեղադրված է իրավական ակտերի հրապարակման միասնական կայքում:
> 
> Նախագծով վերացվում են կոալիցիաների ձևավորման սահմանափակումները: Կուսակցական բազմակարծության ապահովման նպատակով՝ ընտրվելու նվազագույն շեմը կիջնի. ԱԺ մանդատները կբաշխվեն այն կուսակցությունների (կուսակցությունների դաշինքների) ընտրական ցուցակների միջև, որոնք ստացել են կողմ քվեարկված քվեաթերթիկների ընդհանուր թվի և անճշտությունների թվի գումարի` կուսակցության դեպքում` 4%, իսկ կուսակցությունների դաշինքի դեպքում` 6% կողմ քվեաթերթիկներ:
> 
> Բարելավվում են նաև ցուցակներում կանանց ներկայացվածության չափորոշիչները:
> 
> Ընտրական օրենսդրության բարեփոխումների կարևորագույն նպատակն է Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարական ընտրական ինստիտուտի կայացումն է:
> ...


http://www.panarmenian.net/arm/news/260975/


ԸՕ օրենքի նախագիծն ամբողջությամբ http://www.e-draft.am/projects/1236/justification

----------

Chuk (08.10.2018), Գաղթական (08.10.2018), Տրիբուն (08.10.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մի շարք ՀՀԿ-ականներ էսօր հանկարծ սկսեցին բացեիբաց լքել կուսակցությունը կամ առնվազն կողմ արտահայտվել արտահերթին:
Իսկ Կոստանյանը նույնիսկ մի քանի քայլ առաջ գնաց՝ հայտարարելով, որ ինքը կկանգնի Նիկոլի կողքը:

3 վարկած ունեմ՝ ելնելով մի երկու օր առաջ Սերժի հարություն առնելուց ու ՀՀԿ նիստը վարելուց.
- հրամայվելա բոլորի գլխի տակ փափուկ բարձ դնել
- վերջապես հակացել են, որ շանս չունեն ու որոշել են իրենց ռեյտինգի առերևույթ փշրանքները փրկել, որ, մեկ էլ տեսար, մի քանի հոգու տեղ ապահովեն ապագա ԱԺ-ում
- ասվելա՝ մարդա իրա գլխի տերը..

Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք

----------

Աթեիստ (08.10.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մի շարք ՀՀԿ-ականներ էսօր հանկարծ սկսեցին բացեիբաց լքել կուսակցությունը կամ առնվազն կողմ արտահայտվել արտահերթին:
> Իսկ Կոստանյանը նույնիսկ մի քանի քայլ առաջ գնաց՝ հայտարարելով, որ ինքը կկանգնի Նիկոլի կողքը:
> 
> 3 վարկած ունեմ՝ ելնելով մի երկու օր առաջ Սերժի հարություն առնելուց ու ՀՀԿ նիստը վարելուց.
> - հրամայվելա բոլորի գլխի տակ փափուկ բարձ դնել
> - վերջապես հակացել են, որ շանս չունեն ու որոշել են իրենց ռեյտինգի առերևույթ փշրանքները փրկել, որ, մեկ էլ տեսար, մի քանի հոգու տեղ ապահովեն ապագա ԱԺ-ում
> - ասվելա՝ մարդա իրա գլխի տերը..
> 
> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք


ՀՀԿ-ի հարցում միշտ հակված եմ դավադրությունների կողմը։

Ես մինչև հիմա չեմ հասկանում, թե Սերժը խի եկավ էն հանդիպմանը, ու խի սենց հեշտ հանձնեց։

----------


## Chuk

Եթե Կոստանյանն էսօր սենց հայտարարություն ա անում, իսկ մի շաբաթից ընտրի ուրիշ վարչապետ, էդ իրա քաղաքական կառիերայի վերջնական ավարտն ա։

Ինքը դա լավ հասկանում ա, նենց որ ստեղ ուրիշ բացատրություններ պետք չի փնտրել։

Մարդիկ էս պահին իրանց գլուխն էն փրկում, ինչը մեզ ձեռնտու ա։

Արդյունքում ունենք.
- ԵԼՔ, որը հաստատ ուրիշ վարչապետի չի քվեարկի
- Ծառուկյան Գագիկ, որը առաջիկայում կտեսնենք ամբողջ խմբակցության վրա ազդեցություն ունի, թե չէ
- ՀՅԴ, որը չի ուզում ինքնասպան լինի, հավանական ա որ չքվեարկի
- ՀՀԿից էս պահին Կոստանյան, Արման Սահակյան, Ալիկ Սարգսյան
- ՀՀԿից ամենայն հավանականությամբ գործարարները՝ Սասի Արտակ, Լֆիկ Սամոն, ՄԱՊի Ալիկը

ու էս շարքը պիտի շարունակվի։

Ու ոնց որ թե ամենաարագ ու երաշխավորված տարբերակն ա դառնում արագ ԸՕն ընդունելն ու Նիկոլի հրաժարական տալը։ Չնայած Նիկոլն էսօր ասել ա, որ կարող ա հրաժարական չտա։


հ.գ. Երեկ համառորեն խոսակցություններ էին պտտվում, որ ԲՀԿն ամբողջ կազմով կարող ա հրաժարականի դիմում գրի։

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ Նիկոլն անուղղակի ասում ա, որ էդ իրա ձեռի գործն ա ։ճ




> Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ. անհրաժեշտ է քաջալերել եւ ոչ թե մեղադրել այն պատգամավորներին, ովքեր հանդես են գալիս գործող ԱԺ-ն լուծարելու եւ դեկտեմբերին արտահերթ ընտրություններ անցկացնելու օգտին: 
> 
> Նրանք, ըստ էության, կատարում են ձեր պահանջը։ Քաջալերենք բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ընդունում են, որ չկա ոչինչ ավելի բարձր՝ քան ժողովրդի կամքը։
> 
> Դուխո՛վ:

----------


## Chuk

+ Մարտուն Գրիգորյան

https://www.aravot.am/2018/10/08/985928/

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս նոր կարդացի..
Կարծես թե խելքին մոտ բանա ասում, հը՞.

https://www.facebook.com/10002720373...3199110263546/

----------


## Chuk

+ Արթուր Գևորգյան (Վովայի փեսեն)

https://mobile.tert.am/am/news/2018/...orgyan/2813693

----------


## Chuk

Նիկոլը ՖԲում գրառում արեց.




> Քիչ առաջ ԲՀԿ նախագահ Գագիկ Ծառուկյանի հետ ստորագրեցինք հուշագիր՝ 2018թ. դեկտեմբերին ՀՀ-ում արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ անցկացնելու վերաբերյալ: 
> 
> Տեքստը կհրապարակենք քիչ անց:

----------


## Chuk

Ըստ ամենայնի պլյուս Տաճատ Վարդապետյան՝ https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...63980613640399

----------


## Lion

> Նիկոլը ՖԲում գրառում արեց.


Ես չէի վստահի...

Է ստորագրեց, դեպուտատները կարող է Ծառուկյանին ուղղակի չլսեն: ԲՀԿ-ն նման պահերին դուրս է գալիս կառավարումից, հայտնի բան է: Ի՞նչ պիտի անեն...

----------


## Chuk

Խելոք կանեն, Մհեր ջան։ Արդեն ակնհայտ ա։

Արի հեռու չգնանք, ու նայենք ՀՀԿից էսօր զադնի դնողներն ովքեր են.
- նախկին գլխավոր դատախազ
- նախկին ոստիկանապետ
- նախկին մեկ այլ ոստիկանապետի փեսա

Սենց բաները բարձր չեն ասում, բայց արի ես բարձ ասեմ էս անգամ. Նիկոլը չի սահմանափակվել ժողովրդով, ու թե ՀՀԿում, թե ԲՀԿում սա գիտեն։

Սերժն ու Քոչը էս պահին կանտռոլ չունեն իրավիճակի վրա քւ սրանց պատգամավորներից ոչ մեկը իրան ռիսկի չի ենթարկելու, խելոք անելու են ասածներս։

----------


## Lion

Աստված տա, եթե իհարկե կեղծ խաղ չի, որ Նիկոլին դրդեն հրաժարականի...

----------


## Chuk

Մհեր ջան, սենց ասեմ, ես մայիսից հայտարարում եմ, որ սրանք ռևանշի են պատրաստվում ու շատ անհանգիստ էի։ Կհիշես, որ ստեղ էլ եմ գրել, ու վրաս ղժժում էին ։ճ

Հիմա էլ անհանգստություն կա։ Բայց հիմա եղած բոլոր պահերից ամենաքիչ հավանականն ա, որ կկարողանան ինչոր բան անել ))

Դուխո՛վ

----------

Lion (08.10.2018)

----------


## Lion

Իսկ ես հենց հիմա եմ անհանգիստ - պատմության մեջ շատ են նման բաներ եղել, հակառակն է քիչ եղել...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ ես հենց հիմա եմ անհանգիստ - պատմության մեջ շատ են նման բաներ եղել, հակառակն է քիչ եղել...


Չէ ընգեր .... նամուսով դավադրություն հյուսելու համար խելք ա պետք: Իսկ ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ-Դաշնակցություն համախմբված ինտելեկտը հազիվ ձգում ա մի մակակայի ինտելեկտի:

----------

Վիշապ (09.10.2018)

----------


## Lion

Աստված տա, բայց թշնամուն թերագնահատել պետք չի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աստված տա, բայց թշնամուն թերագնահատել պետք չի...


Ապեր, ի՞նչ թշնամի, սաղս էլ հայ ենք  :LOL:  Դա մուֆթա ու հյութեղ արոտին սովոր մոլորված ոչխարի հոտ ա, որին հոյ-հոյ անելով քշում են բարաքները, կապեն, որ չկորեն, գելերին բաժին չդառնան:

----------

Sagittarius (09.10.2018), Վիշապ (09.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

մի խոսքով խաղն ավարտվեց.

««Պաշտպանում ենք 2018 թվականի դեկտեմբերին ԱԺ արտահերթ ընտրություններ անցկացնելու՝ վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի դիրքորոշումը:

Վարչապետի պաշտոնից Ն. Փաշինյանի հրաժարականից հետո մինչև ԱԺ արտահերթ ընտրությունները նոր վարչապետ չպետք է ընտրվի, և գործող ԱԺ-ն պետք է լուծարվի»:

Ներկայացնում ենք այդ պատգամավորների ցանկը՝

1. Աշոտ Արսենյան

2. Ալիկ Սարգսյան

3. Արտակ Սարգսյան

4. Արման Սահակյան

5. Տաճատ Վարդապետյան 

6. Հակոբ Գառնիկի Հակոբյան

7. Շիրակ Թորոսյան

8. Կնյազ Հասանով

9. Արսեն Միխայլով

10. Հարություն Կարապողոսյան

11. Սամվել Ալեքսանյան

12. Նահապետ Գեւորգյան

13. Արայիկ Գրիգորյան

14. Իշխան Զաքարյան»

Սրանցից 2-ը երեկվա 5-ից են։ Ընդհանուր ստացվեց ՀՀկից 17 հոգի։

Եթե ԲՀԿն ամբողջ սաստավով որոշումը կատարեց, ապա դաշնակցության քվեարկել-չքվեարկելն էլ արդեն եղանակ չի փոխի, անհրաժեշտ 53 ձենն ուղղակի չեն հավաքի։ Իսկ եթե դաշնակցությունն էլ չքվեարկի (իսկ հավանաբար չի քվեարկի), ապա ՀՀԿն հնարավոր վարչապետ առաջադրելու դեպքում կհավաքի առավելագույնը 40 ձայն՝ անհրաժեշտ առնվազն 53-ի փոխարեն )))

----------

Lion (09.10.2018), Ուլուանա (09.10.2018), Տրիբուն (09.10.2018)

----------


## Sagittarius

> մի խոսքով խաղն ավարտվեց.
> 
> ««Պաշտպանում ենք 2018 թվականի դեկտեմբերին ԱԺ արտահերթ ընտրություններ անցկացնելու՝ վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի դիրքորոշումը:
> 
> Վարչապետի պաշտոնից Ն. Փաշինյանի հրաժարականից հետո մինչև ԱԺ արտահերթ ընտրությունները նոր վարչապետ չպետք է ընտրվի, և գործող ԱԺ-ն պետք է լուծարվի»:
> 
> Ներկայացնում ենք այդ պատգամավորների ցանկը՝
> 
> 1. Աշոտ Արսենյան
> ...


+2 միացան ֆլեշմոբին

----------

Chuk (09.10.2018)

----------


## Lion

Ընտիրա, բայց մինչև վերջ պետք է խաղալ...

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ընտիրա, բայց մինչև վերջ պետք է խաղալ...


երկու նիստնի ընթացքում էլ պետք է Ժողովուրդը ԱԺն պաշարի, քվեարկել չպատրաստվող բոլոր պատգամավորներն էլ էտ ընցքում պետք է կանգնեն ժողովրդի մեջ  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (09.10.2018), Lion (09.10.2018), Ուլուանա (09.10.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Արձանագրենք, որ Նիկոլն ապացուցումա, թե ինքը ոչ միայն գրագետ արտաքին քաղաքականություն վարելու հարցում, այլև՝ ներքինում, էսօրվա լավագույն հայ թեկնածունա:

----------

Chuk (09.10.2018), Lion (09.10.2018), Տրիբուն (09.10.2018)

----------


## Lion

> երկու նիստնի ընթացքում էլ պետք է Ժողովուրդը ԱԺն պաշարի, քվեարկել չպատրաստվող բոլոր պատգամավորներն էլ էտ ընցքում պետք է կանգնեն ժողովրդի մեջ


https://www.lragir.am/2018/10/09/385391/

Плачь, скрипка моя, плачь...

Ոնցա դզում Շարմազանովի էս լացը  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (09.10.2018), Life (09.10.2018), Sagittarius (09.10.2018), Հայկօ (09.10.2018), Շինարար (09.10.2018), Տրիբուն (09.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> երկու նիստնի ընթացքում էլ պետք է Ժողովուրդը ԱԺն պաշարի, քվեարկել չպատրաստվող բոլոր պատգամավորներն էլ էտ ընցքում պետք է կանգնեն ժողովրդի մեջ


Կարծում եմ կարիք չի լինի, քանի որ ամեն ինչ գնում ա նրան, որ թեկնածու չեն առաջադրի։ Իսկ թեկնածու առաջադրել կարելի ա մինչև նիստի նախորդ օրը։ Եթե թեկնածու առաջադրված չլինի՝ հավաքվելու իմաստն էլ կկորի։

----------

Գաղթական (09.10.2018), Տրիբուն (09.10.2018)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հանրապետականի իշխանության ժամանակ մեզ ձոն ասելու հերթ չէր հասնում, հիմա ՀՀԿ-ի բոլոր սխալները մնացին 2-3 հոգու վզին, որոնք այդ իշխանության ոչ բարիքներից են օգտվել, ու դա շատ լավ է, ոչ կոռուպցիայի մեջ են եղել, ոչ թալանի մեջ են եղել, ոչ ձեռքներս է արյունոտ, ոչ էլ տենդերների ու կոռուպցիոն սխեմաների մեջ ենք եղել։


Շատ լավն ա էս պահը: Համ խոստովանում ա, որ կոռուպցիա, թալան ու արյուն ա եղել, համ էլ ցույց ա տալիս՝ ոնց ա տուտուզը մրմռում, որ քանի կարող էր, ավել չի գռփել:

----------

Chuk (09.10.2018), ivy (11.10.2018), Life (09.10.2018), Sagittarius (09.10.2018), Աթեիստ (09.10.2018), Արամ (09.10.2018), Արշակ (09.10.2018), Բարեկամ (10.10.2018), Վիշապ (09.10.2018), Տրիբուն (09.10.2018)

----------


## Life

> Շատ լավն ա էս պահը: Համ խոստովանում ա, որ կոռուպցիա, թալան ու արյուն ա եղել, համ էլ ցույց ա տալիս՝ ոնց ա տուտուզը մրմռում, որ քանի կարող էր, ավել չի գռփել:


Աաաաա, մոտը գեշ ձևի լոմկայա :LOL:  էն 2-3 հոգու մեջ էլ երևի ինքը, Էշոծյանը ու Արփինեն են մտնում` ՀՀԿ-ի բոմոնդը

----------

Բարեկամ (10.10.2018), Հայկօ (10.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շատ լավն ա էս պահը: Համ խոստովանում ա, որ կոռուպցիա, թալան ու արյուն ա եղել, համ էլ ցույց ա տալիս՝ ոնց ա տուտուզը մրմռում, որ քանի կարող էր, ավել չի գռփել:


Շարմազանովը, որպես ազգային պահպանողական գաղափարախոսության ներկայացուցիչ, հղում ա անում պապական թևավոր խոսքերին. «ով տռի, ով գնա սանատորիա»:

----------

Life (10.10.2018), Lion (09.10.2018), Աթեիստ (09.10.2018), Անվերնագիր (09.10.2018), Հայկօ (10.10.2018), Ձայնալար (15.10.2018), Վիշապ (09.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Ֆսյո, Նիկոլը կարա դուխով հենց հիմա էլ հրաժարական տա -> http://armtimes.com/hy/article/145958

Իհարկե հրաշալի կլիներ, որ հաշվարկվեր նենց, որ ընտրության արդեն նոր ԸՕով գնայինք։ Հատկապես ռեյտինգայինի պահն ա կարևոր, ու ստեղծված իրավիճակը հաշվի առնելով՝ անցողիկ շեմի։

----------


## Lion

Ընտիրա, իսկ եթե խաբեն? Ախր Արտակ ջան, սենց հարցերում հայտարարությունները, դո դաժե հուշագիրը հերիք չեն, ստեղ պետք են լուրջ գառանտիաներ ու ես, նայելով Նիկոլի ինքնավստահությանը, հույս ունեմ, որ ինքը դրանք արդեն ունի ու դրանք էս հայտարարությունները կամ թղթի դատարկ կտորները չեն...

----------


## Chuk

> Ընտիրա, իսկ եթե խաբեն? Ախր Արտակ ջան, սենց հարցերում հայտարարությունները, դո դաժե հուշագիրը հերիք չեն, ստեղ պետք են լուրջ գառանտիաներ ու ես, նայելով Նիկոլի ինքնավստահությանը, հույս ունեմ, որ ինքը դրանք արդեն ունի ու դրանք էս հայտարարությունները կամ թղթի դատարկ կտորները չեն...


Դու պատկերացնու՞մ ես, եթե խաբեն, ի՞նչ փոթորիկ կլինի։ Ինչքան մարդ ու ինչքան կատաղած փողոց դուրս կգան, իրանց կքշեն տանեն։ Էդ առաջադրման պահին՝ ԱԺ նիստի առնվազն նախորդ օրը։

Իրանք գիտեն։ Իրանք պարտությունն ընդունել են

----------


## Lion

Դե պարզա է, փոթորիկը չի վիճարկվում, ուղղակի ասածս նրանում է, որ էդ փոթորիկից խուսափենք՝ զրկելով իրենց խաբելու շանսից: Իսկ այդ շանսից իրենք, ոնց նայում եմ, զրկված չեն ու միակ գառանտիան էնա, որ իրենք վախենան փոթորիկից...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, ՀՀԿ-ն ասել ա, որ իրենք թեկնածու առաջադրելու մտադրություն չեն ունեցել և չունեն: Բայց քանի որ ՀՀԿ-ն մայիսին արդեն ցույց ա տվել, որ ընդունակ ա բառախաղերի միջոցով մանիպուլյացիաներ անելու, մարդ ես, մեկ էլ տեսար` որ ժամանակը գա, բռնեն թեկնածու առաջադրեն ու արդարանան, թե` մենք ասել էինք, որ չենք ունեցել և չունենք, բայց չենք ասել, որ չենք էլ ունենալու  :Jpit: : Դրանց շատ չկա: Բայց դե, ինչ խոսք, մյուս կողմից էլ Նիկոլի ինքնավստահությունն ահագին համոզիչ ա, ինքը հաստատ ավելի լավ ա տիրապետում իրավիճակին, քան մենք: Հուսանք, որ անակնկալ խաղեր չեն լինի էս անգամ:

----------

Lion (10.10.2018), Շինարար (11.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, ՀՀԿ-ն ասել ա, որ իրենք թեկնածու առաջադրելու մտադրություն չեն ունեցել և չունեն: Բայց քանի որ ՀՀԿ-ն մայիսին արդեն ցույց ա տվել, որ ընդունակ ա բառախաղերի միջոցով մանիպուլյացիաներ անելու, մարդ ես, մեկ էլ տեսար` որ ժամանակը գա, բռնեն թեկնածու առաջադրեն ու արդարանան, թե` մենք ասել էինք, որ չենք ունեցել և չունենք, բայց չենք ասել, որ չենք էլ ունենալու : Դրանց շատ չկա: Բայց դե, ինչ խոսք, մյուս կողմից էլ Նիկոլի ինքնավստահությունն ահագին համոզիչ ա, ինքը հաստատ ավելի լավ ա տիրապետում իրավիճակին, քան մենք: Հուսանք, որ անակնկալ խաղեր չեն լինի էս անգամ:


Կարևոր չեն տեքստի բառերը։ Կարևոր է էս պահին կոնտեքստում դրանք դիտարկելը։ Էս ՊԱՀԻ իրականությունը հետևյալն է.

մի քանի օր առաջ իրանք ունեին թեկնածու առաջադրելու ցանկություն, հիմա՝ Չունեն ))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարևոր չեն տեքստի բառերը։ Կարևոր է էս պահին կոնտեքստում դրանք դիտարկելը։ Էս ՊԱՀԻ իրականությունը հետևյալն է.
> 
> մի քանի օր առաջ իրանք ունեին թեկնածու առաջադրելու ցանկություն, հիմա՝ Չունեն ))


Ապեր, ինձ թվում ա մի քանի օր առաջ էլ չունեին։ Էշ-էշ դուրս են տալիս պռոստը։ 

Հոկտեմբերի 2-ի իրանց արածը էտ սերիայից էր․ մի բան անենք, մի քիչ էլ ձգենք, բալքիմ մի բան լինի։ Դու էտ օրվա կադրերը նայի, իրանք իրանց արածից մանթո են։ 60քանի հոգի, ընկել էր Արփինե Հովհաննիսյանի խելքին, որը մայիսի մեկից հիստերիայի մեջ ա ու ոչ մի կերպ դուրս չի գալիս էտ վիճակից, հետո ջոկում են ինչ քաք են կերել, ու խառնված սկսում են նվնվալ։ Ապեր, իմ շունը սրանցից խելոք ա․ գոնե գիտի, որ եթե իրանից մեծ ու ուժեղ որձ ա դեմը կանգնած, ճիշտը փախնելն ա, ոչ թե ոռ խաղացնելը։

----------

ivy (11.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արփինե Հովհաննիսյանի անունն էլ տվեցի, մեջ ընկավ․ 

Մինչ այս պահը դժվարությամբ լռում էի. Արփինե Հովհաննիսյան

Ու ամփոփումը պարտադիր ալյա Նիկոլ  :LOL: 




> ․․․․Պատիվ ունեմ ծառայելու ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ

----------


## Lion

> Կարևոր չեն տեքստի բառերը։ Կարևոր է էս պահին կոնտեքստում դրանք դիտարկելը։ Էս ՊԱՀԻ իրականությունը հետևյալն է.
> 
> մի քանի օր առաջ իրանք ունեին թեկնածու առաջադրելու ցանկություն, հիմա՝ Չունեն ))


Կամ *ձևացնում* են, թե չունեն - Աստված տա սխալ լինեմ...

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Արփինե Հովհաննիսյանի անունն էլ տվեցի, մեջ ընկավ․ 
> 
> Մինչ այս պահը դժվարությամբ լռում էի. Արփինե Հովհաննիսյան
> 
> Ու ամփոփումը պարտադիր ալյա Նիկոլ


Մնացորդային բոմոնդը հուսահատ փորձում ա արտաքին քաղաքականությամբ համակրանքի փշրանքներ շահել․ սա ստեղ, Շարմազանովը՝ Թուրքիայում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մնացորդային բոմոնդը հուսահատ փորձում ա արտաքին քաղաքականությամբ համակրանքի փշրանքներ շահել․ սա ստեղ, Շարմազանովը՝ Թուրքիայում։


Հա էլի, Շարմազանովը էս վերջերս լացակումաց հայացքով եկեղեցի, հայրենիք, ընտանիք, կորչեն գեյերն (Արաքսը կփոխի իր հունը, հայ ազգը չի փոխի իր քունը) ու նառկոտիկները թեմայի մեջ ա խորացել։ Ի նշան բողոքի դահլիճներ ա լքում, պաշտպանում ա Կիպրոսի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը։ Արփինեն հորթի հայացքով ԵԽԽՎ-ում անմնացորդ ծառայում ա Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը։ Աշոտյանն էլ մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան ա դառել, մնում ա սկսի քաղբանտարկյալներին այցելել։ Մեջներից շուստրին, ահագին ուշացած, Կոստանյանը դուրս էկավ․ ծառայում եմ Նիկոլին։   :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.10.2018), Գաղթական (12.10.2018), Շինարար (12.10.2018), Ուլուանա (14.10.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ի նշան բողոքի դահլիճներ ա լքում, պաշտպանում ա Կիպրոսի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը։


Հետիններին էլ բրդելով էր դահլիճից հանում՝ նկատեցի՞ք:
Բայց էդ ակցիան ոչ մի աղերս չուներ Հայաստանի կամ նրա վարած արտաքին քաղաքականության հետ:
ԷՇ-ն ուղղակի տուրք էր տալիս իր ազգային պատկանելությանը:

Հ.Գ. Բայց մի բան առավել քան գովելիա՝ էն որ մինչև վերջ մնում են իրենց ուժի մեջքին: Թող որ սխալ ուժա ու սաղ քրֆում են, բայց խորտակվումա ու մեկը ԷՇ-ը շարունակումա իր հայացքները պաշտպանել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետիններին էլ բրդելով էր դահլիճից հանում՝ նկատեցի՞ք:
> Բայց էդ ակցիան ոչ մի աղերս չուներ Հայաստանի կամ նրա վարած արտաքին քաղաքականության հետ:
> ԷՇ-ն ուղղակի տուրք էր տալիս իր ազգային պատկանելությանը:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բայց մի բան առավել քան գովելիա՝ էն որ մինչև վերջ մնում են իրենց ուժի մեջքին: Թող որ սխալ ուժա ու սաղ քրֆում են, բայց խորտակվումա ու մեկը ԷՇ-ը շարունակումա իր հայացքները պաշտպանել:


Հոպար, Շարմազանովն էնքան հույն ա, ինչքան ես ուզբեկ։ Մի բառ հունարեն չգիտի։ Նենց որ, Կիպրոսի հարցում ազգային պատկանելությանը տուրք տալու հարց չկա։ Տենամ մի տարի առաջ տենց բան կանե՞ր։ Հավայի վեր ընգած կմնար, ոչ էլ երևի ուշադրություն կդարձներ, թե ինչի մասին ա հանդիպումը։ 

Ուղղակի հիմա, քանի որ ՀՀԿ ամբողջովին կոնտեքստից դուրս ա, ամեն մեկն ինքը իրան դիրքավորում ա, որպես որևէ գաղափարախոսության հավատարիմ կրող ու պաշտպանող, կամ որևէ գործից լավ հասկացող մասնագետ։ Շարմազանովը յանի ազգային պահպանողականն ա, էլի, դրա համար էլ էս հինգվեց ամիս ա զաղիս զահեն տարավ եկեղեցի, Աստված, հայրենիք, գեյեր լսացնելով։ Էտ մարդը որ քաղաքականությունից դուրս մնաց, սոված ա մնալու։ Դրա համար էլ ակտիվորեն ինչ-որ բաներ ա անում, որ յանի սաղ եմ, չեմ մեռել։ 

Նույյն էլ Արփինեն․ նա էլ դիրքավորվում ա որպես միջազգային իրավունքի մասնագետ, որի կարիքը յանի լինելու ա։ 

Աշոյանը, քանի որ ամենա դոդն ա մեջներից, դեռ չի կողմնորոշվել, թե ինքը ինչի մասնագետ ա, դրա համար էլ բարձր ձայնով խառը բաներ ա ասում ու անում։ Հավայի շուխուռ, էլի։ 

Կարճ ասած, ջրի երեսին մնալու խաղեր են, բայց ապարդյուն։ Իրանց կոլեկտիվ ժողովուրդը թափելույա ու իրանք, հենց ԱԺ միկռաֆոնները կորցրին, արագ մոռացվելու են։

----------

Life (12.10.2018), Lion (12.10.2018), Արշակ (12.10.2018), Գաղթական (12.10.2018), Շինարար (12.10.2018), Ուլուանա (14.10.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հոպար, Շարմազանովն էնքան հույն ա, ինչքան ես ուզբեկ։ Մի բառ հունարեն չգիտի։ Նենց որ, Կիպրոսի հարցում ազգային պատկանելությանը տուրք տալու հարց չկա։ Տենամ մի տարի առաջ տենց բան կանե՞ր։ Հավայի վեր ընգած կմնար, ոչ էլ երևի ուշադրություն կդարձներ, թե ինչի մասին ա հանդիպումը։ 
> 
> Ուղղակի հիմա, քանի որ ՀՀԿ ամբողջովին կոնտեքստից դուրս ա, ամեն մեկն ինքը իրան դիրքավորում ա, որպես որևէ գաղափարախոսության հավատարիմ կրող ու պաշտպանող, կամ որևէ գործից լավ հասկացող մասնագետ։ Շարմազանովը յանի ազգային պահպանողականն ա, էլի, դրա համար էլ էս հինգվեց ամիս ա զաղիս զահեն տարավ եկեղեցի, Աստված, հայրենիք, գեյեր լսացնելով։ Էտ մարդը որ քաղաքականությունից դուրս մնաց, սոված ա մնալու։ Դրա համար էլ ակտիվորեն ինչ-որ բաներ ա անում, որ յանի սաղ եմ, չեմ մեռել։ 
> 
> Նույյն էլ Արփինեն․ նա էլ դիրքավորվում ա որպես միջազգային իրավունքի մասնագետ, որի կարիքը յանի լինելու ա։ 
> 
> Աշոյանը, քանի որ ամենա դոդն ա մեջներից, դեռ չի կողմնորոշվել, թե ինքը ինչի մասնագետ ա, դրա համար էլ բարձր ձայնով խառը բաներ ա ասում ու անում։ Հավայի շուխուռ, էլի։ 
> 
> Կարճ ասած, ջրի երեսին մնալու խաղեր են, բայց ապարդյուն։ Իրանց կոլեկտիվ ժողովուրդը թափելույա ու իրանք, հենց ԱԺ միկռաֆոնները կորցրին, արագ մոռացվելու են։


Ասածներիդ հետ համաձայն լինելով՝ Շարմազանովին քո ուզբեկ լինելու հետ չէի համեմատի:
Գուցե և մի կրակոցով երկու նապաստակ էր, որ համ էլ իր մասին լսել տար:

----------


## ivy

> Հ.Գ. Բայց մի բան առավել քան գովելիա՝ էն որ մինչև վերջ մնում են իրենց ուժի մեջքին: Թող որ սխալ ուժա ու սաղ քրֆում են, բայց խորտակվումա ու մեկը ԷՇ-ը շարունակումա իր հայացքները պաշտպանել:


Ու որո՞նք են էդ հայացքները:
Իբր թե շատ սկզբունքային են, բայց որ նայում ես՝ ոչ մի սկզբունք էլ չունեն, ու էս ամենը դառնում է միայն «էշը առաջ քշել»՝ առանց որոշակի ուղղության, առանց իմաստի, մինչև էշն էլ շունչը փչի: 
Հանրապետականները կամ գռփող ու հանցագործ են կամ գռփող ու հանցագործներին խոնարհ ծառայող, որ մի պստիկ տաք անկյուն էլ իրենք ունենան արևի տակ: Ո՞ւր են էստեղ քաղաքական հայացքներ: Շարմազանովը գնալու տեղ չունի ուղղակի, նա իր տերերին կորցրել է, ու էլ անելիք չունի քաղաքական դաշտում: Իրենց հայացքները պաշտպանող, չէ՜ մի:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.10.2018), Արշակ (14.10.2018), Հայկօ (12.10.2018), Շինարար (12.10.2018), Ուլուանա (14.10.2018), Տրիբուն (12.10.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ու որո՞նք են էդ հայացքները:
> Իբր թե շատ սկզբունքային են, բայց որ նայում ես՝ ոչ մի սկզբունք էլ չունեն, ու էս ամենը դառնում է միայն «էշը առաջ քշել»՝ առանց որոշակի ուղղության, առանց իմաստի, մինչև էշն էլ շունչը փչի: 
> Հանրապետականները կամ գռփող ու հանցագործ են կամ գռփող ու հանցագործներին խոնարհ ծառայող, որ մի պստիկ տաք անկյուն էլ իրենք ունենան արևի տակ: Ո՞ւր են էստեղ քաղաքական հայացքներ: Շարմազանովը գնալու տեղ չունի ուղղակի, նա իր տերերին կորցրել է, ու էլ անելիք չունի քաղաքական դաշտում: Իրենց հայացքները պաշտպանող, չէ՜ մի:


«Իրենց» հայացքները չէի գրել, այլ՝ «իր»:
Հիմա նենց չի, որ ես պատրաստվում եմ ԷՇ-ին արդարացնել կամ պաշտպանել:
ՈՒղղակի ասում եմ, որ բոլորը պոչները քաշել են մի կողմ բացի մի քանիսից:
Չեմ ժխտում ասածդ, որ էլ գնալու տեղ չունեն, բայց էս պահին մենակով հոսանքին դեմ են լողում՝ ինչն իմ կողմից գովեստի արժանացավ:
Էդքանը

----------


## ivy

> «Իրենց» հայացքները չէի գրել, այլ՝ «իր»:
> Հիմա նենց չի, որ ես պատրաստվում եմ ԷՇ-ին արդարացնել կամ պաշտպանել:
> ՈՒղղակի ասում եմ, որ բոլորը պոչները քաշել են մի կողմ բացի մի քանիսից:
> Չեմ ժխտում ասածդ, որ էլ գնալու տեղ չունեն, բայց էս պահին մենակով հոսանքին դեմ են լողում՝ ինչն իմ կողմից գովեստի արժանացավ:
> Էդքանը


Որո՞նք են Շարմազանովի քաղաքական հայացքները, որոնք ինքն ըստ քեզ պաշտպանում է: 
Նրանք ընդհանրապես լողալ չգիտեն, որ մի հատ էլ հոսանքին հակառակ լողան: Տենց էլ չհասկացա՝ ինչն ես գովում:

----------

Շինարար (12.10.2018)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ համար գովելի կլիներ զղջալու ունակությունը, սեփական սխալներն ընդունելն ու մանդատը խոլոք վայր դնելը: Անպայման չի միանան Փաշինյանին, բայց կարելի է ներողություն խնդրել ազգից ու արժանապատիվ ձևով հեռանալ: Չէ, ոնց կլինի:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.10.2018), Արշակ (12.10.2018), Շինարար (12.10.2018), Ուլուանա (14.10.2018), Տրիբուն (12.10.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Որո՞նք են Շարմազանովի քաղաքական հայացքները, որոնք ինքն ըստ քեզ պաշտպանում է:


Այվի ջան, արդեն գրել էի, որ չեմ պատրաստվում իրեն արդարացնել կամ պաշտպանել:
Այսինքն՝ հարցերիդ հասցեատերը ես չեմ:





> Տենց էլ չհասկացա՝ ինչն ես գովում:


Սկզբունքայնությունն ու իրենց ուժին չդավաճանելը:

----------

Tiger29 (12.10.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, արդեն գրել էի, որ չեմ պատրաստվում իրեն արդարացնել կամ պաշտպանել:
> Այսինքն՝ հարցերիդ հասցեատերը ես չեմ:
> 
> Սկզբունքայնությունն ու իրենց ուժին չդավաճանելը:


Դե ես էլ ասում եմ, որ չկա էստեղ սկզբունքայնություն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ համար գովելի կլիներ զղջալու ունակությունը, սեփական սխալներն ընդունելն ու մանդատը խոլոք վայր դնելը: Անպայման չի միանան Փաշինյանին, բայց կարելի է ներողություն խնդրել ազգից ու արժանապատիվ ձևով հեռանալ: Չէ, ոնց կլինի:


Թու թու թու ․․․․ լավ ա էտքա խելք չունեն, թե չէ կարող ա էս ԱԺ ընտրություններին էլի ձայն հավաքեին ու մտնեին ԱԺ մի 5-6 տոկոսով։  :LOL:

----------

Lion (12.10.2018)

----------


## ivy

Ինչ հավես մթնոլորտ է Հայաստանում։ Էնքան ուրախ եմ հայաստանցիների համար։ Հատկապես պապայիս համար եմ ուրախանում, որ էս ամեն ինչը տեսնում է․ լրիվ անհույս էր, որ իր կյանքի ընթացքում դեռ որևէ դրական փոփոխություններ կլինեն երկրում։ 
Համոզված եմ, որ 2019-ը տնտեսական աճի ու ծաղկման տարի է լինելու Հայաստանում։ Մեր ծնողները արժանի էին սա տեսնելուն։

----------

Lion (13.10.2018), Աթեիստ (13.10.2018), Արշակ (14.10.2018), Գաղթական (13.10.2018), Ուլուանա (14.10.2018), Ռուֆուս (13.10.2018), Տրիբուն (13.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ հավես մթնոլորտ է Հայաստանում։ Էնքան ուրախ եմ հայաստանցիների համար։ Հատկապես պապայիս համար եմ ուրախանում, որ էս ամեն ինչը տեսնում է․ լրիվ անհույս էր, որ իր կյանքի ընթացքում դեռ որևէ դրական փոփոխություններ կլինեն երկրում։ 
> Համոզված եմ, որ 2019-ը տնտեսական աճի ու ծաղկման տարի է լինելու Հայաստանում։ Մեր ծնողները արժանի էին սա տեսնելուն։


Բա որ մի քիչ էլ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ իմանայինք, ինչքան լավ կլիներ  :Smile:

----------

ivy (13.10.2018), Tiger29 (13.10.2018), Աթեիստ (13.10.2018), Բարեկամ (15.10.2018), Ռուֆուս (13.10.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Բա որ մի քիչ էլ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ իմանայինք, ինչքան լավ կլիներ


Հերիք չի ֆուտբոլ խաղալ չգիտենք, մի հատ էլ խաղից առաջ Ջիբրալթարի հիմնի տեղը Լիխտենշտեյնի հիմնն ենք նվագում։  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հերիք չի ֆուտբոլ խաղալ չգիտենք, մի հատ էլ խաղից առաջ Ջիբրալթարի հիմնի տեղը Լիխտենշտեյնի հիմնն ենք նվագում։


Վայ, հորս արեւ ??

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Վայ, հորս արեւ ??





> Gibraltar won a competitive game for the first time by beating Armenia in the Nations League - and received an apology from the hosts after the wrong national anthem was played beforehand.
> 
> The anthem of Lichtenstein was mistakenly used instead of Gibraltar's.
> 
> Gibraltar's FA said its Armenian counterpart had apologised.


https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45851081

----------

Գաղթական (13.10.2018), Տրիբուն (14.10.2018)

----------


## Lion

Ասում են, մեր հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչին ընտրելուց էս անգամ հաշվի են առել ազգանունի պահը: Վերջը ինչ, ասենք, Արթուր Պետրոսյան քֆրտես, ինչ... Արմեն Գյուլբուդաղյանց: Կա, էլի, տարբերություն...

----------

Life (14.10.2018), Աթեիստ (14.10.2018), Գաղթական (14.10.2018), Հայկօ (14.10.2018), Շինարար (14.10.2018), Տրիբուն (14.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասում են, մեր հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչին ընտրելուց էս անգամ հաշվի են առել ազգանունի պահը: Վերջը ինչ, ասենք, Արթուր Պետրոսյան քֆրտես, ինչ... Արմեն Գյուլբուդաղյանց: Կա, էլի, տարբերություն...


Բա սաղ հավաքականին ի՞նչ ազգանուն դնենք, որ հանգիստ խղճով քաշենք քցենք քացու տակ։

----------

Lion (16.10.2018)

----------


## ivy

։))

----------

Lion (16.10.2018), Բարեկամ (17.10.2018), Շինարար (16.10.2018), Տրիբուն (16.10.2018)

----------


## Lion

Վսե, սկսվավ - դեհ, Աստված մեզ հետ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

4:0 հորս արեւ: Որ ուզում եք, կարում եք, չէ ?

----------

Աթեիստ (16.10.2018)

----------


## Lion

Ասում են, Վանեցյանը խաղից առաջ մի թեթև էրևացալա հանդերձարանում ու իր էն հմայիչ ժպիտով Магадан երգնա դրել, ձեռի հետ էլ հրավիրելա Արխիպելագ Գուլագ-ի քննարկումներին... 20 տարի հետո, ով որ կենդանի կմնա... իհարկե...

Դե իսկ Գյուլբուդաղյանցի հետ խոսակցությունը կարճա եղել.

- Թե կրվանք,- ասելա Վանեցյանը,- քֆուրներ կգրես...
Ստեղ Արմենը մտածումա. ՙ՚Թեթև պրծանքՙՙ...
- Պատին...,- շարունակումա Վանեցյանը:
ՙՙԴե ոչինչ, կարելիաՙՙ,- ի պատասխան ժպտում է Գյուբուդաղյանցը:
- ԿԳԲ-ի...,- շարունակումա հմայիչ ժպտալ Վանեցյանը:
ՙՙԴե, կգբշնիկները միշտ էլ մի քիչ ցնդված են, ոչինչՙՙ,-սկսում է իրեն մխիթարել ՀՀ ֆուտբուլի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչը:
- Պադվալի...,- ու ստեղ ժպիտը կորումա Վանեցյանի դեմքից:
ՙՙՎաաայյՙՙ,- հազիվ անցնումա մեր խեղճ մարզիչի մտքով, արդեն իսկ զգալով, որ վերջը լավ չի լինելու:
- Ներսի կողմից...,- ավելացրելա Վանեցյանը...

Արդյունք - 4:0

----------

Աթեիստ (16.10.2018)

----------


## Մովսես

> 4:0 հորս արեւ: Որ ուզում եք, կարում եք, չէ ?


Ասեմ բայց մրցավարը մի քիչ շաատ մեր կողմից էր, մանավանդ առաջի կեսում  :Dntknw:

----------


## Lion

Դեե, Նալբանդյանի պադվալում մի քիչ խոնավոտա էս եղանակին, ո՞ւմ դուրը կգա...

----------


## Lion

> Բա սաղ հավաքականին ի՞նչ ազգանուն դնենք, որ հանգիստ խղճով քաշենք քցենք քացու տակ։


https://youtu.be/AScNhV_b6Hg?t=4

----------


## Life

Ասումա մենք որ Երևանի ավագանիում անցնեինք էնքաաաան ներդռրում կբերեի բայց հիմա...   :Think: 

Որ հզոր մտնելով, դուրս գալով: 7:23 Գագիկ Ծառուկյան  :Lol2:

----------

Տրիբուն (18.10.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Վախտին սենց անիկդոտ կար է, որ Հայաստանը սլանալուցա լինում դեպի պայծառ ապագա, մեկ էլ՝ գայիշնիկը կանգնացնումա..

Հիմա դա սենց կարար հնչել.
Նոր Հայաստանն ինքնամաքրվելուցա լինում, մեկ էլ՝ տնօրենը բռնում տանումա հանրահավաք...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Յանի էս թեկնածու դնել ու չընտրելը ինչ կլոունություն ա ...

----------


## Chuk

> Յանի էս թեկնածու դնել ու չընտրելը ինչ կլոունություն ա ...


Կարճ, սենց՝




> Հարգելի բարեկամներ, 
> Պարզաբանեմ, թե ինչո՞ւ էր անհրաժեշտ այսօր ՀՀ վարչապետի պաշտոնում առաջադրել ՀՀ վարչապետի պաշտոնակատար Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի թեկնածությունը և ինչո՞ւ է անհրաժեշտ, որ Ազգային ժողովը վաղը նրան չընտրի վարչապետ 
> 
> Ծրագիրը հետևյալն է. Սահմանադրության համաձայն` որպեսզի Ազգային ժողովը լուծարվի, անհրաժեշտ է, որ Ազգային ժողովում 2 անգամ ոչ ոք վարչապետ չընտրվի: Միայն այդ պարագայում ԱԺ-ն կլուծարվի և կնշանակվեն նոր ընտրություններ` դեկտեմբերի 9-ին: Հետևապես վաղը և դրանից 7 օր հետո էլ պետք է ոչ ոք չընտրվի:
> 
> Այդ դեպքում հարց է առաջանում ինչո՞ւ ենք առհասարակ առաջադրում թեկնածու: Խնդիրն այն է, որ Սահմանադրության մեջ գրված է, որ եթե ԱԺ-ում առաջին անգամ վարչապետ չի ընտրվում, ապա ՔՎԵԱՐԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑ 7 օր հետո, անցկացվում է վարչապետի նոր ընտրություն: Հիմա, քանի որ Սահմանադրության մեջ գրված է հենց ՔՎԵԱՐԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ բառը, ապա ենթադրվում է, որ պետք է գումարիվի նիստ և լինի քվեարկության պրոցես, իսկ եթե ոչ մեկ չի առաջադրվում, ապա չի գումարվում նիստ և քվեարկություն էլ չի լինում, ինչը հետագայում ԱԺ-ն լուծարելու ժամանակ կարող է իրավական անիմաստ բանավեճի առիթ դառնալ: Եվ որպեսզի ապահովենք գործընթացի միանշանակությունը, ստիպված էինք առաջադրել` բայց ձեռնպահ քվեարկելու մտադրությամբ, որպեսզի չընտրվի:
> 
> Հուսամ` պարզ է:

----------

Lion (24.10.2018), Աթեիստ (24.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարճ, սենց՝


Ավելորդ իրավաբանական քթիմազություն: Պրոբլեմ են հորինել, որ հերոսաբար հաղթահարեն:

----------

Վիշապ (24.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ավելորդ իրավաբանական քթիմազություն: Պրոբլեմ են հորինել, որ հերոսաբար հաղթահարեն:


Դե կամ էլ իմացել են, որ էդ թեմայով ՀՀԿ-ենք ուզում են քթիմազություն անել, քոքից կտրել են: Մեզ համար ինչ տարբերություն: Բայց եթե վաղը գնաց լուրջ-լուրջ պատգամավորների հարցերին պատասխանեց, ես էլ կգժվեմ: Մաքսիմում թույլատրելին Քաջ Նազարի հեքիաթն ամբիոնից կարդալն ա :ճ

----------

Srtik (24.10.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս օրենքով ու սահմանադրությամբ ձևականորեն գնալը արդեն հասնումէ քաղքենիության մակարդակի՝ շինծու, արհեստական ձևերով օրենքը չխախտելը, որ «ժողովդրի կամքը կատարվի», էդ ոնց որ անալ սեքս կույսի հետ:

----------

Տրիբուն (24.10.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ավելորդ իրավաբանական քթիմազություն: Պրոբլեմ են հորինել, որ հերոսաբար հաղթահարեն:


Էդ դեպքում քթիմազություն կդիտվի նաև օրինակ Քոչարյանի կալանավորումը՝ նույն սահմանադրությունը խախտելու հիմքով։ Ընդ որում էնտեղ ոչ էդքան ակնհայտ ա՝ խախտում եղել ա, թե չէ /բանակը երկրի ներքին հարցերում օգտագործելը/, քանի որ Քոչարյանը պնդում ա, որ բանակը ոչ միայն չի օգտագործվել, այլ ընդհակառակը՝ հայտնի հրամանով բանակը պաշտպանվել ա իր շարքերում խառնակչությունից։

Իսկ իրավաբանական քթիմազությունը չի կարող ընտրովի լինել, հատկապես էս իրավիճակում, ու նաև՝ հետագայում օրենքով պաշտպանված լինելու համար։ Նենց որ, կարծում եմ, կլոունությունը հարկադրված օրինական և քաղաքական քայլ ա, ինչպես և մի շարք այլ տեսակի կլոունություններ՝ օրինակ գունավոր նասկիներով սելֆիները և այլն։

----------

Ուլուանա (24.10.2018)

----------


## Lion

> Ավելորդ իրավաբանական քթիմազություն: Պրոբլեմ են հորինել, որ հերոսաբար հաղթահարեն:


Իրենք չեն հորինել, այլ մեր սահմանադրության հեղինակ "հանճարեղ" հայրերը, որոնք այս "կոստյում"-ը կարել էին մեկ մարդու համար, իսկ հիմա այդ մեկ մարդը չկա ու համակարգն ուղղակի գլյուկներ է տալիս  :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ավելորդ իրավաբանական քթիմազություն: Պրոբլեմ են հորինել, որ հերոսաբար հաղթահարեն:


կարևոր ա ապեր, սաղ պտի օրենքով ըլնի... կարող ա ձևականություն թվա, բայց չէ... էս առաջին անգամ ա, որ սահմադրությունը կիրառվում ա... ու ինքը պտի օրենքով նստի.. ոռներս սրա համար ենք ճղել.. 

ասեմ ապեր, Նիկոլն իմ ամենասիրած քաղ գործիչը չի, էս հեղափոպութունն էլ ՔՊ-ի ու Նիկոլի քաղաքական երծունեության ու ծրագրի արդյունք չէր, բայց ես էսօր էս տղուն լրիվ կողմ եմ ու չեմ քննադատելու...

----------

Chuk (24.10.2018), Աթեիստ (24.10.2018), Բարեկամ (24.10.2018)

----------


## ivy

Բա որ հանրապետականները հիմա Նիկոլին ընտրե՞ն ։))

----------


## ivy

> Էս օրենքով ու սահմանադրությամբ ձևականորեն գնալը արդեն հասնումէ քաղքենիության մակարդակի՝ շինծու, արհեստական ձևերով օրենքը չխախտելը, որ «ժողովդրի կամքը կատարվի», էդ ոնց որ անալ սեքս կույսի հետ:


Համաձայն եմ, որ շատ անդուր է, բայց հուսով եմ՝ Աժ-ի լուծարումով ու նոր ընտրություններով էս խայտառակ սահմանադրության նազուտուզը քաշելու վիճակը կավարտվի, ու սահմանադրությունն էլ գրագետ ձևով բարեփոխումների կենթարկվի։
Իսկ մինչ էդ պիտի դիմանանք, քիչ մնաց։

----------

Տրիբուն (24.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե կամ էլ իմացել են, որ էդ թեմայով ՀՀԿ-ենք ուզում են քթիմազություն անել, քոքից կտրել են: Մեզ համար ինչ տարբերություն: Բայց եթե վաղը գնաց լուրջ-լուրջ պատգամավորների հարցերին պատասխանեց, ես էլ կգժվեմ: Մաքսիմում թույլատրելին Քաջ Նազարի հեքիաթն ամբիոնից կարդալն ա :ճ


Դե վայելի ախպերս ....

Ասածս էն ա, որ Սահմամադրության էտ պահը շատ վիճելի էր, ու հենց Նիկոլն էլ ասեց, որ իրավաբաններ կան մի բան են ասում, իրավաբաններ կան` ուրիշ բան: Եթե տենց հստակ չէր, պետք էր մեկնաբանել նենց, որ էս կլոունադան չլիներ - էկել եմ ձեզ համոզեմ, որ ինձ չընտրեք:

Մյուս էլ կողմից երևի վատ չի, որ ԱԺ էս նիստը օգտագործվի վարչապետից ահագին հարցերում պատասխաններ լսելու համար:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դե խնդրեմ, իրավաբան մարդու կարծիք, թե ինչի սրա կարիքը չկար:

https://www.1in.am/2448515.html?utm_...ewsinfo.am_ios

----------


## Chuk

Ա դե լավ, խաղացին, պրծան։

Հուսամ մյուս փուլի համար չի առաջադրվի ։ճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ա դե լավ, խաղացին, պրծան։
> 
> Հուսամ մյուս փուլի համար չի առաջադրվի ։ճ


Չէ, ինչի՞, զբաղվում ենք էլի:  :Jpit: ) եթե ձեռ են տվել, պիտի խաղան, ախպեր: Այսինքն նույն տրամաբանությունը մյուս փուլում էլ ա կիրառելի:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, ինչի՞, զբաղվում ենք էլի: ) եթե ձեռ են տվել, պիտի խաղան, ախպեր: Այսինքն նույն տրամաբանությունը մյուս փուլում էլ ա կիրառելի:


Երկրորդ փուլի համար գրած չի «քվեարկությունից հետո» ։P

----------


## Adam

Անօրեն երկրում անօրեն մարդկանց հետ օրենքով չեն վարվում:

----------


## Adam

Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում՝ ես դատավորներին հրահանգներ չեմ տալու… էդ էն վախտ կարաս ասես, որ երկիրդ բոզի տղեքից մաքրած լինես: Ոնց որ գնաս ջունգլի ու փորձես ինչ-որ վայրի կենդանու հետ օրենքով վարվես: Ու փորձես իրան օրենքով դաստիարակես: Չէ: Կամ պիտի սպանես, կամ թողես՝ քեզ ուտի:

----------


## Adam

Ոբշմ՝ հիմարի մեկը դուրս եկավ էս Նիկոլաոսը: Մթոմ հեղափոխություն արեց, մթոմ եկավ իշխանության, մթոմ վարչապետ դառավ, մթոմ ուզում ա սաղին բռնի, մթոմ կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարում ա (սաղին ինչքան պոռնիկի վաստակ կա՝ սկսել ա պաշտոն տալ. այսինքն՝ ուտելու պրոցեսը սկսել ա. բերում մուծվում են մոտը, սա էլ չի կարում չգայթակղվի, վերցնում ա ու պաշտոնի ա դնում: Ամեն ինչ արդեն պարզ ա: Նույնիսկ 5 տարեկան երեխու հանար: Շատ մթոմ մարդ դուրս եկավ հա բայց էս շուստրյակը: Գոնե Սերժը բոզի վաստակ էր, բայց բացեիբա՛ց բոզի վաստակ էր…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոբշմ՝ հիմարի մեկը դուրս եկավ էս Նիկոլաոսը: Մթոմ հեղափոխություն արեց, մթոմ եկավ իշխանության, մթոմ վարչապետ դառավ, մթոմ ուզում ա սաղին բռնի, մթոմ կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարում ա (սաղին ինչքան պոռնիկի վաստակ կա՝ սկսել ա պաշտոն տալ. այսինքն՝ ուտելու պրոցեսը սկսել ա. բերում մուծվում են մոտը, սա էլ չի կարում չգայթակղվի, վերցնում ա ու պաշտոնի ա դնում: Ամեն ինչ արդեն պարզ ա: Նույնիսկ 5 տարեկան երեխու հանար: Շատ մթոմ մարդ դուրս եկավ հա բայց էս շուստրյակը: Գոնե Սերժը բոզի վաստակ էր, բայց բացեիբա՛ց բոզի վաստակ էր…


Բա Պուծինը ի՞նչ ա ասում:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե խնդրեմ, իրավաբան մարդու կարծիք, թե ինչի սրա կարիքը չկար:
> 
> https://www.1in.am/2448515.html?utm_...ewsinfo.am_ios


Տրիբուն ձյա, չէի նայել, թե ինչ նյութ ես դրել: Լավ էլի: Ռուբենի՞ կարծիքը: Էն Ռուբենի, որ Նիկոլի ցանկացած քայլ ա փորձել սխալ հանել: Էն կարծիքը, որը հիմնավորված չի՞: Լավ էլի, ձյաձ:

հ.գ. Ռուբենի էս կարծիքը ՖԲ-ում ուրիշ իրավաբաններ «ջախջախել են»:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, չէի նայել, թե ինչ նյութ ես դրել: Լավ էլի: Ռուբենի՞ կարծիքը: Էն Ռուբենի, որ Նիկոլի ցանկացած քայլ ա փորձել սխալ հանել: Էն կարծիքը, որը հիմնավորված չի՞: Լավ էլի, ձյաձ:
> 
> հ.գ. Ռուբենի էս կարծիքը ՖԲ-ում ուրիշ իրավաբաններ «ջախջախել են»:


Կարամ Կոստանյանի կարծիքն էլ դնեմ  :Jpit: )

----------


## Chuk

> Կարամ Կոստանյանի կարծիքն էլ դնեմ )


 :Jpit: 

Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ շատ ա սենց մսուր-մանկապարտեզ դառել: Բայց էսքան բանի դիմացել ենք, էս մսուրին էլ կդիմանանք ))

----------


## Adam

Տրիբուն, Պուծինը նիկոլաոսյան պիրամիդայի գագաթում ա: Մի քանի տարբերակ ունեմ: Ու դրանց սաղի մեջ էլ Պուծյաշկեն կա: 1. Սերժենց ու Քոչենց իրանց թայֆով պետք էր թափ տալ (մի 20 միլիարդ բերեին շպռտեին Վլադի դարակը. Ռուսաստանը սանկցիաների տակ ա, իրա թոշակառուներին թոշակ չի կարում տա. 20 միլիարդը կամ ավելին՝ էլի մի քանի ամիս ձգձգելու փող ա, ռուսաց պառավների բերանները փակելու: Նիկոլին բերեց նշանակեց, որ սրանց բերի կըզըցնի ու ասի՝ մուծվեք, թե չէ ընտանիքներով կամ ոչնչացնելու ենք կամ էլ մարդ ա 15 տարի էթալու եք: Սրանք էլ մինչև տռուսիկն ու մայկեն տարել դրել են դարակը, որ դատավարություններից պրծնեն: Էդ ընթացքում Նիկոլյային Վլադը մի 100 միլիոն շպռտած կլինի՝ որպես ծրագիրն իրականացնողի բաժին ոսկոր: Բայց դե՝ մոտակայում սանկցիաների մի նո՛ր ու ավելի կըզըցնո՛ղ տարափ ա սպասվում: Տակ շտո՝ էդ թափ տալն էլ չի փրկի: Էդ մի՛ տարբերակ: Երկրորդ տարբերակը Եվրոպայի աչքերին սուտի ու մթոմյան հեղափոխության թոզ փչելն ա, որ եթե հանկարծ Պուծինենք իրանց Կրեմլի միլիարդատերերով բանով զգան, որ վարի են էթում (Լոնդոնյան բանկային հաշիվները սառեցված. մուտք ու ելքն էլ՝ արգելված ռուսաստանյան դիպլոմատների համար) ու չերեզ Հայաստան փողերները կարան լեգալացնեն ու վայելեն: Ու դրա համար պետք էր Հայաստանին դեմոկրատացնելու ճանապարհը բռնած երկրի տեսք տալ: Երրորդ տարբերակ. Պուծինին Հայաստանում պետք էր մի ֆիգուրա, որին ժողովրդի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը կուրորեն սկսի պաշտել (ինչպես իրան՝ իր երկրում) ու դրա միջոցով մի 10-15 տարի էլ՝ դիկտատուրական ռեժիմով վերջնականապես թալանեն քամեն ու ծծեն սաղ երկիրը ու վերջանա գնա ամեն ինչ: Վերջ: Էս ամեն ինչն իհարկե ըստ իս: Ոչ մեկ նստած չի: Ոչ մեկ բռնված չի: Սաղ ազատ վայելում են, որտև իրանց ռուս պապային մուծվել են ու ասել են՝ խնդրում ենք քեզ, պուպուլդ ուտենք, ամեն ինչ արա՝ մենակ մեզ նենց արա ձեռ չտան: Նիկոլն էլ սկսել ա ուտել գնա գալիս եմ: Ավելի բեշըննի պրիտոմ: Չտես ա չէ… ավելի վայրագ ու կատաղի պիտի ուտի:

----------


## Շինարար

Նիկոլի ուտելու պահով ինչ ինֆո կա։ Ես կհավատամ եթե հստակ ինֆո լինի։

----------

Աթեիստ (25.10.2018)

----------


## Adam

Տիրան, չի կարա չուտի: Զոռով բերում դնում են դարակը: Սիստեմն ա տենց: Պիտի ուտի: Գյուռ-գյուռ գալիս ա փողը: Ո՞նց չուտի: Իսկ սիստեմն էլ չի ուզում վերացնի (չի թողնում ձյաձյան): Էն գլխից էլ՝ սա որ դուրս եկավ բանտից արդեն իսկ կգբ-ն իրան ընդգրկել էր իրա կազմի մեջ: Սուտի ընդիմություն: Թոզ փչելու համար: Թե չէ՝ ո՞վ կթողեր ինքը տենց իրանից մեծ-մեծ լաչառ էրեխություններ աներ էն էլ որտե՞ղ. գելերի բնում: Կտային կսպանեին: Էդ ո՞նց …էդ ո՞րտեղից իրան էդ դուխը, որ սաղին քֆրտում էր ու ինչ ասես ասում: Հիմա մեռած կլիներ արդեն: Էդ դուխ բառն իրան կգբ-ն ա տվել հլը էն գլխից: Ոչ թե ժողովուրդը: Կգբ-ն նշմարել ա հռետորական տաղանդը ու ընդգրկել ա իրա մեջ՝ ժողովրդին խաբելու համար: Ոչ մի փաստ չունեմ, Տիրան: Կարծիքներ են:

----------


## Հայկօ

Բանավեճի մշակույթում burden of proof գաղափարը կա, որն ասում ա՝ դրույթ առաջ քաշողն ինքն էլ պետք ա ապացուցի իր դրույթը, ընդդիմախոսը պարտավոր չի հակառակն ապացուցելու: Ուղղակի ասում եմ: Կապրենք, կտեսնենք:

----------

Adam (25.10.2018), ivy (25.10.2018), Progart (25.10.2018), Աթեիստ (25.10.2018), Բարեկամ (26.10.2018), Տրիբուն (25.10.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Տիրան, չի կարա չուտի: Զոռով բերում դնում են դարակը: Սիստեմն ա տենց: Պիտի ուտի: Գյուռ-գյուռ գալիս ա փողը: Ո՞նց չուտի: Իսկ սիստեմն էլ չի ուզում վերացնի (չի թողնում ձյաձյան): Էն գլխից էլ՝ սա որ դուրս եկավ բանտից արդեն իսկ կգբ-ն իրան ընդգրկել էր իրա կազմի մեջ: Սուտի ընդիմություն: Թոզ փչելու համար: Թե չէ՝ ո՞վ կթողեր ինքը տենց իրանից մեծ-մեծ լաչառ էրեխություններ աներ էն էլ որտե՞ղ. գելերի բնում: Կտային կսպանեին: Էդ ո՞նց …էդ ո՞րտեղից իրան էդ դուխը, որ սաղին քֆրտում էր ու ինչ ասես ասում: Հիմա մեռած կլիներ արդեն: Էդ դուխ բառն իրան կգբ-ն ա տվել հլը էն գլխից: Ոչ թե ժողովուրդը: Կգբ-ն նշմարել ա հռետորական տաղանդը ու ընդգրկել ա իրա մեջ՝ ժողովրդին խաբելու համար: Ոչ մի փաստ չունեմ, Տիրան: Կարծիքներ են:


Ադամ ջան, ախր էդ կարծիքդ նենց վստահ տոնով ես շարադրում, ոնց որ հեսա մի հատ ապացույց ես հանելու շարես։

Ես էլ ուրիշ բան ասեմ, որը արդեն փաստ ա։ Թեև ինքը կադրային ջարդ չարեց, էսօր սաղ էլ տեսնում են, որ էդ փող ապահովող համակարգը կանգնել ա։
Էլ չես կարում փողով երեխուդ մանկապարտեզ ընդունել տաս, էլ չես կարում ՃՈ-ին փողը տաս, անցնես, չես կարում փողով պռավա առնես, ու էլի լիքը տեղեր, որտեղ առաջ կոնվեյեր էր սարքած, փողերը հավաքելու ու վերև ուղարկելու, հիմա 99%-ը արվում ա առանց փող։
Ասենք դպրոց կար, որը ուսուցչի կարիք ուներ։ Դիմողն էլ չէր պատրաստվում փող տալ, ու տենց սպասում էին, թե առաջինը որը կկոտրվի։ Արդեն գիտես, թե որը կոտրվավ, ու էդ աղջիկն առանց մի կոպեկ տալու հիմա էդ դպրոցում դաս ա տալիս։

Էս էն ապացույցներն են, որոնք ամեն օր տեսնում ենք, իսկ քո կարծիքը ձև համար ոչ մի հիմնավորում չունի։

----------

ivy (25.10.2018), Progart (25.10.2018), Բարեկամ (26.10.2018), Տրիբուն (25.10.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մաքսայինը մոռացա. էն որ ով մտնում էր, պտի տեսուչներին փողը տար, սաղ արագ ձևակերպեին։ Հիմա ոչ մի ձև չի կարում համոզի, պտի լինի օրենքով, սաղ նորմալ ստուգվի, նոր ձևակերպվի ներմուծումը։

----------

ivy (25.10.2018), Progart (25.10.2018), Բարեկամ (26.10.2018), Տրիբուն (25.10.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Տիրան, չի կարա չուտի: Զոռով բերում դնում են դարակը: Սիստեմն ա տենց: Պիտի ուտի: Գյուռ-գյուռ գալիս ա փողը: Ո՞նց չուտի: Իսկ սիստեմն էլ չի ուզում վերացնի (չի թողնում ձյաձյան): Էն գլխից էլ՝ սա որ դուրս եկավ բանտից արդեն իսկ կգբ-ն իրան ընդգրկել էր իրա կազմի մեջ: Սուտի ընդիմություն: Թոզ փչելու համար: Թե չէ՝ ո՞վ կթողեր ինքը տենց իրանից մեծ-մեծ լաչառ էրեխություններ աներ էն էլ որտե՞ղ. գելերի բնում: Կտային կսպանեին: Էդ ո՞նց …էդ ո՞րտեղից իրան էդ դուխը, որ սաղին քֆրտում էր ու ինչ ասես ասում: Հիմա մեռած կլիներ արդեն: Էդ դուխ բառն իրան կգբ-ն ա տվել հլը էն գլխից: Ոչ թե ժողովուրդը: Կգբ-ն նշմարել ա հռետորական տաղանդը ու ընդգրկել ա իրա մեջ՝ ժողովրդին խաբելու համար: Ոչ մի փաստ չունեմ, Տիրան: Կարծիքներ են:


Մի քիչ չեմ ջոկում ուղղակի քննարկում ես հրահրում թե իրոք ես սենց ջղայն բայց էդ աստիճան մի ջղայնացած իրոք։ Նենց չի որ արքայության մեջ էինք մինչև հիմա։ Մի քիչ շատ ես ջղայն  :Jpit:

----------


## Adam

Այ ընկերներ ջան, բայց ինչի՞ պիտի իմ էմոցիոնալ կարծիքը որևէ հիմնավորում ունենա … )))) , հա, ես Նիկոլի մասին ու էս վիճակի մասին գրելուց ենթագիտակցորեն էդ տոնն եմ բռնում: Ոչ դիտմամբ: Իրոք եմ ասում: Նույնիսկ էդ տողերը շարադրելուց՝ հանգիստ նստած չայ եմ խմում ու երգ եմ լսում: Բայց, ընդունում եմ, որ ջղայնի մեջ ա կարդացվում: Դիտմամբ չեմ անում: Ներքուստ վառվում եմ: Ապացույց չունեմ: Փաստ չունեմ: Բայց ես ներքուստ գիտեմ ու զգում եմ դա ով ա ու ինչ ա կատարվում:  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ադամ, վերջն ես դու  :Jpit:  Նիկոլը լիքը ռեալ քննադատելու տեղ ունի։ Էդ սաղ փաստերը, հիմնավորումները թողած, ընկել ես զգացողությունների ու դավադրության տեսության բովանդակությամբ պնդումների մեջ։

----------

Շինարար (25.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այ ընկերներ ջան, բայց ինչի՞ պիտի իմ էմոցիոնալ կարծիքը որևէ հիմնավորում ունենա … )))) , հա, ես Նիկոլի մասին ու էս վիճակի մասին գրելուց ենթագիտակցորեն էդ տոնն եմ բռնում: Ոչ դիտմամբ: Իրոք եմ ասում: Նույնիսկ էդ տողերը շարադրելուց՝ հանգիստ նստած չայ եմ խմում ու երգ եմ լսում: Բայց, ընդունում եմ, որ ջղայնի մեջ ա կարդացվում: Դիտմամբ չեմ անում: Ներքուստ վառվում եմ: Ապացույց չունեմ: Փաստ չունեմ: Բայց ես ներքուստ գիտեմ ու զգում եմ դա ով ա ու ինչ ա կատարվում:


Նոստրադամու՞ս  :Jpit: )) 

Ապեր, էս քո ներքուստ զգալը կոչվում ա զրպարտություն: Սրա համար դատում են` առանց համաներման իրավունքի: Հիմա ո՞նց ես քեզ տանք Նիկոլի ԿԳԲ- ձեռը ու ասենք, թե փողով ազատվի  :Smile:

----------

ivy (25.10.2018), Բարեկամ (26.10.2018), Շինարար (25.10.2018)

----------


## Adam

Տրիբուն, բա դրա համար էլ զրպարտությունները ակումբում եմ անում՝ գիտակցելով ու հուսալով, որ ակումբցիներն ինձ չեն հանձնի կգբ-ին:  :Jpit:

----------


## Adam

Բյուր, ժամանակը ցույց կտա: Բայց մեկ ա՝ դավադրության տեսություններիցս որևէ մեկը  ճիշտ ա դուրս գալու: Ես խորացած չեմ իրա մանր-մունր կոսմետիկ բաներով: Ես տեսնում եմ իրա արածը ապրիլ ամսից մինչև հիմա: 5 ամիս եղավ տուշոնկի սկանդալից հետո… ու՞ր ա Մանվելը… դատը խի՞ չեղավ: 6 տարի պիտի տևը դատը՞: Սաշիկն ու իրա տղեն խի՞ նստած չեն: Ալբանացին խի՞ նստած չի: Սիրուշոն հիմա պիտի իրա մոր հետ Բալիում կայֆավատի փոխարեն պերեդաչի տաներ բանտ՝ ալբանացուն: Սեյրան Սարոյանի ոռը ինչի՞ մախատ կոխած չի՞: Սերժ Սարգսյանն ու տուտուց Ռիտան ինչի՞ բանտում չեն: Էսքանը հազար հատ հիմնավորում արժի: Էս էլ ձեզ իմ փաստերը:

----------


## Adam

Արտակ ջան, մի հատ հայ էր եկել վերջերս Ֆրանսիա Երևանից: Իտալական դեսպանատնով: Հիմա ես էդ տղու ասածներին չհավատալու պատճառ չեմ տեսնում (յանի խի պիտի խաբի): Ասում էր՝ իրա վիզան ով որ արել ա՝ ինչ-որ կենտրոնում վիզաների գործ անող տուրիստական գործակալություն ա (ոնց որ ամեն տեղ) ու ասում ա մի հատ չաղ գյադա կար՝ խոզի դեմքով… էդ գործակալության տերն էր: Էնքան նագլի ա եղել, որ ասել ա՝ ի՞նչ հեղափոխություն: Հեղափոխություն եթե եղած լիներ՝ մենք քեզ հիմա փողով վիզա չէինք կարա դասավորեինք: Ու սա էլ ալբանացու տղու բիզնեսներից մեկն ա: Ու ասել ա՝ հրապարակի մոտ թազա կառուցվող շենքերն ալբանացու ու իրա ընտանիքի բիզնեսներն են: Ասել ա՝ ի՞նչ Նիկոլ: Նիկոլն ո՞վ ա վաբշե: Պեշկեն: Բա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ժամանակը ցույց կտա: Բայց մեկ ա՝ դավադրության տեսություններիցս որևէ մեկը  ճիշտ ա դուրս գալու: Ես խորացած չեմ իրա մանր-մունր կոսմետիկ բաներով: Ես տեսնում եմ իրա արածը ապրիլ ամսից մինչև հիմա: 5 ամիս եղավ տուշոնկի սկանդալից հետո… ու՞ր ա Մանվելը… դատը խի՞ չեղավ: 6 տարի պիտի տևը դատը՞: Սաշիկն ու իրա տղեն խի՞ նստած չեն: Ալբանացին խի՞ նստած չի: Սիրուշոն հիմա պիտի իրա մոր հետ Բալիում կայֆավատի փոխարեն պերեդաչի տաներ բանտ՝ ալբանացուն: Սեյրան Սարոյանի ոռը ինչի՞ մախատ կոխած չի՞: Սերժ Սարգսյանն ու տուտուց Ռիտան ինչի՞ բանտում չեն: Էսքանը հազար հատ հիմնավորում արժի: Էս էլ ձեզ իմ փաստերը:


Որովհետև մարդկանց չես կարա հենցընենց բռնես, առանց դատ֊դատաստանի բանտ նստացնես։ Էն ա, Ռոբին նստացնելու փորձ արվեց, տեսար ոնց վերջացավ։ Իսկ նախկին իշխանություններից շատերն ահագին լավ են իրանց կերած քաքերը թաքցնելուց։ Իսկ Մանվելը նստած ա, համբերի, դատն էլ կլինի։ Դատը տենց մի օրում չի նշանակվում։ 
Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, թողնելով դավադրության տեսության տարրերը ու նայելով զուտ Նիկոլի գործունեությանը՝ կարելի ա հանգիստ ասել, որ ինքը հարուստների շահերն ա պաշտպանում։ Ասենք, Լֆիկը գլխներիս թունդ հեղափոխական ա դառել։ Ով Նիկոլի կողմն ա անցել, իրանց որևէ կերպ չեն նեղում։ Ստեղ պետք չի պուտինախառը սաղ խառնել իրար, սենց էմոցիոնալ ու անհիմն բաներ գրել, որտև դրանք ոչ ոք լուրջ չի ընդունելու։ Էլի եմ ասում. Նիկոլը լիքը քննադատելու տեղ ունի, ու բազմիցս տեսել ենք, որ հարուստների իրավունքներն ա պաշտպանում։ Բայց կարելի ա դրանք վերցնել, հատ֊հատ թվարկել ու հատ֊հատ քննադատել, ոչ թե օդի մեջ կրակել, թե ինչու Սիրուշոն պերեդաչի չի տանում։ Սիրուշոն էս ամեն ինչի հետ ահավոր քիչ կապ ունի։

----------

Աթեիստ (25.10.2018), Շինարար (25.10.2018)

----------


## Adam

Ժող, մի խոսքով՝ ինչ ուզում եք ասեք ու մտածեք: Իմ համար մինչև ինչ-որ մեկը բանտ չնստի ու չբերեք աչքս մտցնեք, որ էս ինչը վերջնականապես բանտում ա՝ ես չե՛մ հավատալու էս մանկապարտեզին: Չե՛մ հա՛-վա՛-տա՛-լու՛: Ֆսյո: Ուզում ա՝ մաքսային մուքսույինների հերթերն ու տակից փող տալը քչանա, դպրոցներում երեխեքը ֆորմաների փոխարեն ազատ սկսեն հագնվել, ռեզին պեռաշկու մեջ սկսեն վերջապես իրոք կարտոշկա լցնեն, խաչապուրիի մեջ իրոք սկսեն պանիր լցնեն, լահմաջոյից կատվի համ չգա, Նիկոլը վաննայում լողանալուց ու մաստուրբացիա անելուց լայվ մտնի՝ ասի միացեք ինձ: Թավշյա ու հպարտ օրգազմի միջազգային օր: Ուզում ա՝ մարշուտկեքի շոֆերները Թաթուլի փոխարեն Բախ լսեն, Կարգին Հայկոն իրա շուստրի ու ռաբիզոտ խորամանկ դեմքով սուպեր մամայություն անի երևանցիների համար՝ իրա ավտոյով մարդ տուն տանի բերի ու փողոցում կանգնի փլավ ու խաշլամա բաժանի: Չի՛ հետաքրքրում էդ ապուշությունները: Ինձ պետք ա ինչ-որ մեկին բանտում տեսնել: Ֆսյո:

----------


## Adam

Բյուր, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում՝ լուրջ կընդունեն, թե չէ: Բացարձակ:

----------


## Adam

Բյուր, քո նման միամիտներին տենց կխաբեն՝ օրենքի տառին համապատասխան: Ի՞նչ դատ: Ինքը արդեն դրանց դատավարությունների վերջացման ու իրականացման համար պիտի հրահանգ տված լիներ դատավորներին: Ու սաղին պիտի նստցնել տար: Հիմա լավ ա՞: Թքած թե վենդետա չէր կոչվի: Ում տանձին ա պետքը էդ օրենքի տառին հետևելը, որ հանցագործներն ազատության մեջ են, ժողովուրդն էլ 1 տարուց մանթոյից ընենց մի հատ խրոնիկ դեպրեսիայի մեջ ա ընկնելու որ …

----------


## Adam

Ոնց որ ձեռ առնի մարդուն հիմարի գլուխը: Հպարտ քաղաքացին որս ա է՞… մեկը ըլնի ասի՝ հո դու տխմար չես: Էշի տեղ ես մարդկանց դրե՞լ: Ոնց որ գնաս Նուբարաշենի քրեակատարողական հիմնարկ, մտնես բանտախցերը ու բանտարկյալներին ասես՝ Բարև ձեզ, իմ ազատ ու անկախ ախպերներ: Ո՞նց եք իմ ազա՜տ ախպերներ: Չե՞ն ասի՝ սիկտիրդ քաշի ստեղից, հայիվան: Հպարտ քաղաքացի … բա չէ: Հպարտ քաղաքացին ինքը իրան չի կոչում հպարտ: Իրա պահվածքից ու ապրելակերպի՛ց են մարդիկ ջոկում, որ ինքը հպարտ ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, թողնելով դավադրության տեսության տարրերը ու նայելով զուտ Նիկոլի գործունեությանը՝ կարելի ա հանգիստ ասել, որ ինքը հարուստների շահերն ա պաշտպանում։ Ասենք, Լֆիկը գլխներիս թունդ հեղափոխական ա դառել։ Ով Նիկոլի կողմն ա անցել, իրանց որևէ կերպ չեն նեղում։։


Քու տունը շինվի, էտ Լֆիկի հեղափոխական գործունեությունը որտե՞ղ ես տեսել։ Վրեն լուսատարիներով հարկային պարտավորություններ ա դրած։ Մենակ էս տարվա առաջին վեց ամսվա կտրվածքով 43 միլիարդ դրամ շրջանառության մասով, գումարած հետհաշվարկ մինչև կարապետի խազը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու վաբշե, Նիկոլը պաշտանում ա հայ ժողովրդի շահերը. հարուստ ու աղքատ չի նայում:

----------

Chuk (25.10.2018), Բարեկամ (26.10.2018)

----------


## Progart

> Այ ընկերներ ջան, բայց ինչի՞ պիտի իմ էմոցիոնալ կարծիքը որևէ հիմնավորում ունենա … )))) , հա, ես Նիկոլի մասին ու էս վիճակի մասին գրելուց ենթագիտակցորեն էդ տոնն եմ բռնում: Ոչ դիտմամբ: Իրոք եմ ասում: Նույնիսկ էդ տողերը շարադրելուց՝ հանգիստ նստած չայ եմ խմում ու երգ եմ լսում: Բայց, ընդունում եմ, որ ջղայնի մեջ ա կարդացվում: Դիտմամբ չեմ անում: Ներքուստ վառվում եմ: Ապացույց չունեմ: Փաստ չունեմ: Բայց ես ներքուստ գիտեմ ու զգում եմ դա ով ա ու ինչ ա կատարվում:



ես էլ ներքուստ զգում եմ, որ նիկոլը սուրբ ա, եկել ա մեզ փրկի։ ու ներքուստ զգում եմ, որ իմ ներքուստ զգացածն աւելի ուժեղ ա, քան քոնը, նէնց որ ես աւելի ճիշտ եմ, ներքուստ եմ ասում

----------

Freeman (25.10.2018), Արամ (25.10.2018), Բարեկամ (26.10.2018)

----------


## Adam

> Ու վաբշե, Նիկոլը պաշտանում ա հայ ժողովրդի շահերը. հարուստ ու աղքատ չի նայում:


Տրիբուն ջան, ցավդ տանեմ, ինձ երբ ուզես կարաս ԿԳԲ-ին հանձնես, ես մի ձև իմ ճարը կտեսնեմ՝ արանքը կճղեմ: Բայց շատ շուտով քո մանթրաժի աստիճանն աննկարագրելի ա լինելու: Պատրաստվի:

----------


## Adam

> ես էլ ներքուստ զգում եմ, որ նիկոլը սուրբ ա, եկել ա մեզ փրկի։ ու ներքուստ զգում եմ, որ իմ ներքուստ զգացածն աւելի ուժեղ ա, քան քոնը, նէնց որ ես աւելի ճիշտ եմ, ներքուստ եմ ասում


Նիկոլ մեր, որ երկինս ես, 
թավշյա արքայություն քո, հպարտ կամք քո, որպես երկինս ծիրանի, զհաց մեզ խաշլամոյ, տուր մեզ կարգին հայկոյ, որպես և մենք հավատեցանք քեզ թավշոյ, Եվ մի տանիր մեզ դեպի ռուսոյ, այլ փրկայ մեզի Սերժոյ: Զի քո է արքայություն և թավշություն ու լայվություն և փառք ու փիառ հավիտյանս կճոյանից Ամեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քո նման միամիտներին տենց կխաբեն՝ օրենքի տառին համապատասխան: Ի՞նչ դատ: Ինքը արդեն դրանց դատավարությունների վերջացման ու իրականացման համար պիտի հրահանգ տված լիներ դատավորներին: Ու սաղին պիտի նստցնել տար: Հիմա լավ ա՞: Թքած թե վենդետա չէր կոչվի: Ում տանձին ա պետքը էդ օրենքի տառին հետևելը, որ հանցագործներն ազատության մեջ են, ժողովուրդն էլ 1 տարուց մանթոյից ընենց մի հատ խրոնիկ դեպրեսիայի մեջ ա ընկնելու որ …


Ես օրենքի տառի մասին բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան չեմ ասել։ Օրենքի տառին Նիկոլն ա հավատարիմ մնում, դրա համար սենց մսուր֊մանկապարտեզ ա հիմա։
Իսկ դու տեղյա՞կ ես գործադիր, օրենսդիր ու դատական մարմինների՝ միմյանցից անկախ լինելու մասին։ Էն երկրում, որտեղ ապրում ես, ինչքան գիտեմ տենց ա։ Հայաստանում էլ պիտի տենց լիներ, բայց դե ՀՀԿ֊բան, չէր ստացվում։ Ու հիմա որ ասում ես՝ դատավորներին հրահանգ, գիտե՞ս դա ինչ ա։ Դա ահավոր հակաժողովրդավարական ա։ Ու չեմ հասկանում՝ որևէ մեկին հրահանգով բանտ նստացնելուց դու կամ ՀՀ (հպարտ  :LOL:  ) քաղաքացին ինչ օգուտ եք ստանալու։

Դու իրո՞ք էդպիսի Հայաստան ես ուզում, որտեղ հրահանգով մարդկանց բան նստացնեն, ոչ թե դատարանի որոշմամբ։ Եթե տենց ես ուզում, ուրեմն կարելի ա ՀՀԿ֊ին հետ բերել կամ նույնիսկ ավելի հետ գնալ ու ՀՀՇ֊ին հետ բերել։ Էլ հեղափոխությունն ինչի՞ համար ա։ Զարմանալի ա, որ քեզ համար իրական փոփոխությունը ոմանց բանտ նստացնելն ա լինելու, ոչ թե հասարակ քաղաքացու առօրյա կյանքում տեղի ունեցած նկատելի փոփոխությունները։ Ու անկեղծ, էս վերջինն ինձ մտահոգում ա, որովհետև Աթեիստը կամ ուրիշները կարող ա իրանց մաշկի վրա փոփոխություն զգան, բայց մինչև վերջ շահագործվող, ամիսը հազիվ 50 000 աշխատող ու հազիվ ընտանիք պահող քաղաքացու համար ոչինչ չի փոխվել (եթե ոչ դեպի վատը)։ 




> Քու տունը շինվի, էտ Լֆիկի հեղափոխական գործունեությունը որտե՞ղ ես տեսել։ Վրեն լուսատարիներով հարկային պարտավորություններ ա դրած։ Մենակ էս տարվա առաջին վեց ամսվա կտրվածքով 43 միլիարդ դրամ շրջանառության մասով, գումարած հետհաշվարկ մինչև կարապետի խազը։


Իյա՜, չե՞ս տեսել  :LOL:  Առավոտն էր դրել ֆեյսբուքում։ Ինչ֊որ լրագրողի ասել ա՝ դու հակահեղափոխական ես  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.10.2018), Շինարար (25.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու հա, իրոք մտահոգիչ ա, որ նույնիսկ բավական խելացի մարդիկ Նիկոլին լրիվ աստվածացնում են, ու Նիկոլն ինչ ասի ու անի, ճիշտ համարեն՝ ասելով, որ «Նիկոլը մի բան գիտի», «Նիկոլը միշտ ճիշտ ա», «Նիկոլին վստահում եմ», բայց որևէ մեկի բանտ նստացնելը չափանիշ չի։ Ի դեպ, Մանվելը բանտում ա։

----------

Շինարար (25.10.2018)

----------


## Adam

> Ի դեպ, Մանվելը բանտում ա։


 Հա՞ որ: Տեսել ե՞ս: Նաիրի Հունանյանն էլ ա բանտում…

----------


## Norton

> Ու հա, իրոք մտահոգիչ ա, որ նույնիսկ բավական խելացի մարդիկ Նիկոլին լրիվ աստվածացնում են, ու Նիկոլն ինչ ասի ու անի, ճիշտ համարեն՝ ասելով, որ «Նիկոլը մի բան գիտի», «Նիկոլը միշտ ճիշտ ա», «Նիկոլին վստահում եմ», բայց որևէ մեկի բանտ նստացնելը չափանիշ չի։ Ի դեպ, Մանվելը բանտում ա։


Դե մեր ժողովուրդը սովորելա, յա իրո՞ք, խիարը թարս բուսնի տիպի ելույթներին, մի քիչ նորմալ խոսքին կարոտա։ Հետո էտ մենակ Նիկոլի ֆենոմնեը ճի, մինչ այդ էլ լիքը խելացի մարդ համարում էր, որ Սերժը սուպերստրատեգա ու իրա սաղ գործողությունները 100 քայլ առաջ դասավորածա։
Մանվելը հայտնվեց ոչ ճիշտ տեղում, ոչ ճիշտ պահին ու ոչ ճիշտ դատավորի մոտ։ Առաջին գործն էր, շատ մեծ աղմուկ հանեց պլյուս դատավորները արդեն դիրքավորվում էին նոր իրավիճակին մինչև ջոկեցին, որ կարելիա սաղին գրավով բաց թողել, մեկա անկախ են թեմա չկա։

----------

Շինարար (25.10.2018)

----------


## Adam

Բյուր, որտեղ որ ես ապրում եմ, էդ անկախություններին ու մարդասիրական մոտեցումներին ու օրենքների իրագործմանը հասնելուց առաջ գլուխներ են կտրվել: Դրա համար հիմա ամեն ինչը քիչ թե շատ իրա տեղում ա: Հայաստանում գլուխ չի կտրվել: Դրա համար սենց էլ շարունակվելու ա: Պիտի արյուն թափվի: Մոտ 40 ընտանիք՝ իրանց երեխեքով ու ամեն ինչով պիտի մորթվեն ու էդ ամեն ինչը հրապարակավ ուղիղ եթեր տան, որ բոլորը տեսնեն: Դրանից հետո երկիրը միգուցե երկիր դառնա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, որտեղ որ ես ապրում եմ, էդ անկախություններին ու մարդասիրական մոտեցումներին ու օրենքների իրագործմանը հասնելուց առաջ գլուխներ են կտրվել: Դրա համար հիմա ամեն ինչը քիչ թե շատ իրա տեղում ա: Հայաստանում գլուխ չի կտրվել: Դրա համար սենց էլ շարունակվելու ա: Պիտի արյուն թափվի: Մոտ 40 ընտանիք՝ իրանց երեխեքով ու ամեն ինչով պիտի մորթվեն ու էդ ամեն ինչը հրապարակավ ուղիղ եթեր տան, որ բոլորը տեսնեն: Դրանից հետո երկիրը միգուցե երկիր դառնա:


գժվե՞լ ես

----------

ivy (25.10.2018), Lion (25.10.2018), Progart (25.10.2018), Բարեկամ (26.10.2018), Շինարար (25.10.2018)

----------


## Norton

> Բյուր, որտեղ որ ես ապրում եմ, էդ անկախություններին ու մարդասիրական մոտեցումներին ու օրենքների իրագործմանը հասնելուց առաջ գլուխներ են կտրվել: Դրա համար հիմա ամեն ինչը քիչ թե շատ իրա տեղում ա: Հայաստանում գլուխ չի կտրվել: Դրա համար սենց էլ շարունակվելու ա: Պիտի արյուն թափվի: Մոտ 40 ընտանիք՝ իրանց երեխեքով ու ամեն ինչով պիտի մորթվեն ու էդ ամեն ինչը հրապարակավ ուղիղ եթեր տան, որ բոլորը տեսնեն: Դրանից հետո երկիրը միգուցե երկիր դառնա:


Երևի Հայաստանից տեղափոխվելու պատճառներից մեկն էլ ստեղի դիկտատուրանա եղել։ Կարելիա Աֆրիկա սթայլ պետություն ստեղծել, որտեղ 2 տարին մեկ հեղաշրջումա լինում նորերը հներին սպանում են, որից հետո դեմոկրատիան ծաղկումա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ադամը հակահեղափոխական ա, վե՛րջ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտակ ջան, մի հատ հայ էր եկել վերջերս Ֆրանսիա Երևանից: Իտալական դեսպանատնով: Հիմա ես էդ տղու ասածներին չհավատալու պատճառ չեմ տեսնում (յանի խի պիտի խաբի): Ասում էր՝ իրա վիզան ով որ արել ա՝ ինչ-որ կենտրոնում վիզաների գործ անող տուրիստական գործակալություն ա (ոնց որ ամեն տեղ) ու ասում ա մի հատ չաղ գյադա կար՝ խոզի դեմքով… էդ գործակալության տերն էր: Էնքան նագլի ա եղել, որ *ասել ա՝ ի՞նչ հեղափոխություն: Հեղափոխություն եթե եղած լիներ՝ մենք քեզ հիմա փողով վիզա չէինք կարա դասավորեինք: Ու սա էլ ալբանացու տղու բիզնեսներից մեկն ա: Ու ասել ա՝ հրապարակի մոտ թազա կառուցվող շենքերն ալբանացու ու իրա ընտանիքի բիզնեսներն են: Ասել ա՝ ի՞նչ Նիկոլ: Նիկոլն ո՞վ ա վաբշե: Պեշկեն: Բա:*


Էդ տղեն կարա և անկեղծ լինի, բայց էս բոլդ արածս արդեն էդ գյադեն չի ասում, այլ իրա խոսքերով ասած՝ խոզի դեմքով չաղ գյադեն։
Ու եթե չեմ սխալվում, վիզա սարքելով ինքը խաբում ա էն երկրին, *ուր* մարդ ա տանում, ոչ թե Հայաստանին։
Ու ոչ մեկ չի էլ փորձում ասի, թե սաղ կատարյալ ա, բայց հիմա դու ինչ որ անծանոթ մեկի ասածներն ես բերել, պատմում, որ մեզ համոզես, թե մեր ամոն օրվա տեսածը իրականում սուտ ա։

Դու կարաս ուզես օրենքը խախտելով նորմալ երկրի կառուցել, բայց հուրախություն ինձ, շատ են մարդիկ, որոնք հասկանում են, որ օրենք խախտելով օրենք հաստատելը ամենասխալ մեթոդն ա։
Ու Էս պահին կառավարությունն էլ ա դա շատ լավ գիտակցում։

----------

Progart (25.10.2018), Բարեկամ (26.10.2018), Շինարար (25.10.2018), Ուլուանա (26.10.2018), Տրիբուն (25.10.2018)

----------


## Արամ

> Արտակ ջան, մի հատ հայ էր եկել վերջերս Ֆրանսիա Երևանից: Իտալական դեսպանատնով: Հիմա ես էդ տղու ասածներին չհավատալու պատճառ չեմ տեսնում (յանի խի պիտի խաբի): Ասում էր՝ իրա վիզան ով որ արել ա՝ ինչ-որ կենտրոնում վիզաների գործ անող տուրիստական գործակալություն ա (ոնց որ ամեն տեղ) ու ասում ա մի հատ չաղ գյադա կար՝ խոզի դեմքով… էդ գործակալության տերն էր: Էնքան նագլի ա եղել, որ ասել ա՝ ի՞նչ հեղափոխություն: Հեղափոխություն եթե եղած լիներ՝ մենք քեզ հիմա փողով վիզա չէինք կարա դասավորեինք: Ու սա էլ ալբանացու տղու բիզնեսներից մեկն ա: Ու ասել ա՝ հրապարակի մոտ թազա կառուցվող շենքերն ալբանացու ու իրա ընտանիքի բիզնեսներն են: Ասել ա՝ ի՞նչ Նիկոլ: Նիկոլն ո՞վ ա վաբշե: Պեշկեն: Բա:


Չհավտալու մեկ պատճառ․ Էդ տղեն հանցագործ ա, ինչպես նաև էդ խոզի դեմքովը։

----------

Freeman (26.10.2018)

----------


## Adam

> Ադամը հակահեղափոխական ա, վե՛րջ:


 հակահեղափոխակա՞ն: Հեղափոխություն ա՞ եղել… էդ ոնց ա ոչինչ չեմ իմացել…

----------


## Adam

Արամ ջան, լավ էլի: Դու չգիտե՞ս որ արտագաղթողների մեծ մասը շենգեն վիզային 4000 եվրո փող ա տալիս: Դու Հայաստանում չես ապրու՞մ, չեմ հասկանում: Ու վիզա սարքել ասելով էլ՝ բոլորդ էլ ինձ թվում ա լավ հասկացաք ինչ նկատի ունեմ. ոչ թե կեղծ վիզա, այլ դեսպանատանը ծանոթ ունեն ու չերեզ էդ ծանոթ դրական պատասխան են խփել տալիս: Արդեն 20 տարի ա: Իտալական դեսպանատունը Հայաստանում ամենաանուն հանածն ա տենց բաների մեջ: Իտալիայի դեսպանի ներքին հովանու ներքո:

----------


## Adam

Բյուր, բայց ինչի եմ գժվել… ե՞րբ պիտի հասկանաս, որ խաղաղ ճանապարհով տենց մարդկանց դեմ չեն պայքարում: Լինչ ա պետք: Առանց դատ ու դատաստանի մոռթել ա պետք: Որտև եթե թողես, որ դատվի՝ երբեք չի դատվի: Որտև հանցագործն էլ ա ինքը, դատավորն էլ: Հայաստանի ներկայիս իրավիճակում միմիայն Լինչ անելը կարա մի բանի բերի:

----------


## Adam

Պատկերացրեք՝ մի հատ խուլիգան մտել ա մեր ընդհանուր ծանոթներից մեկի տուն գիշերով ու սկսում ա էդ մարդու կնոջն իր աչքի առաջ բռնաբարել: Իրան կապում ա աթոռին ու ասում ա՝ նայի: Կնոջն աչքի առաջ բռնաբարում ա, երկու երեխեքին էլ սպանում ա: Տան եղած չեղածն էլ գողանում գնում: Հիմա էդ մարդը ո՞նց պիտի իրա վրեժը լուծի էդ խուլիգանից: Օրենքո՞վ: Հիմա էս բոզի տղեքը մեր տներն են մտել, մեզ բռնաբարում են, մեր տատիկների ու պապիկների թոշակներն են ուտում, մեր երեխեքի ու ծնողների աշխատավարձն ու հացն են ուտում մեր աչքի դիմաց ու թքում ու խնչում են մեր վրա ու ծիծաղում ու ձեռ են առնում: Հիմա ի՞նչ: Օրենքի ուժին պիտի սպասե՞լ: Ի՞նչ օրենք: Օրենքը զենքի մեջ ա: Էսպիսի սիտուացիայում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հակահեղափոխակա՞ն: Հեղափոխություն ա՞ եղել… էդ ոնց ա ոչինչ չեմ իմացել…


Դե որովհետև խոզի դեմքով վիզա սարքողներին ես հավատում։ Փոխարենը երեկոյան Հ1 նայի։

----------

Աթեիստ (25.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իյա՜, չե՞ս տեսել  Առավոտն էր դրել ֆեյսբուքում։ Ինչ֊որ լրագրողի ասել ա՝ դու հակահեղափոխական ես


Դե Լֆիկը Աշոտյանից խելոք ա, դրանում կասկած չկա։

----------


## Adam

2017 թվականին դուրս եկած Ֆրանսիայի, Գերմանիայի, Դանիայի ու Շվեդիայի համատեղ արտադրության The Square ֆիլմը նայեք: Էնտեղ մի տեսարան կա կապիկի հետ համերգասրահում: Մետաֆոր ա, որն ուզում ա ասի, որ էդ մասշտաբի խուլիգանի հետ օրենքով կամ քաղաքավարությամբ վարվել չի լինում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բյուր, բայց ինչի եմ գժվել… ե՞րբ պիտի հասկանաս, որ խաղաղ ճանապարհով տենց մարդկանց դեմ չեն պայքարում: Լինչ ա պետք: Առանց դատ ու դատաստանի մոռթել ա պետք: Որտև եթե թողես, որ դատվի՝ երբեք չի դատվի: Որտև հանցագործն էլ ա ինքը, դատավորն էլ: Հայաստանի ներկայիս իրավիճակում միմիայն Լինչ անելը կարա մի բանի բերի:


Ապեր, դու Հայաստան չգաս, խնդրում եմ։

----------


## Adam

> Ապեր, դու Հայաստան չգաս, խնդրում եմ։


Տես՝ էլի սկսվեց ռուֆուսական անմտություններն ու վիրավորական տոնով գրառումները: Բայց ինչի՞ չգամ: Դու ի՞նչ գիտես՝ ես հիմա Երևանում չեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տես՝ էլի սկսվեց ռուֆուսական անմտություններն ու վիրավորական տոնով գրառումները: Բայց ինչի՞ չգամ: Դու ի՞նչ գիտես՝ ես հիմա Երևանում չեմ:


Ընկեր, խնդրանք ա, ի՞նչ վիրավորանք։ 

Համ էլ Ռուֆուսը հեղափոխակա ա, քո նման հակահեղափոխական չի։ Հետևապես իր ասածներն ավելի հիմնավոր են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բայց ինչի եմ գժվել… ե՞րբ պիտի հասկանաս, որ խաղաղ ճանապարհով տենց մարդկանց դեմ չեն պայքարում: Լինչ ա պետք: Առանց դատ ու դատաստանի մոռթել ա պետք: Որտև եթե թողես, որ դատվի՝ երբեք չի դատվի: Որտև հանցագործն էլ ա ինքը, դատավորն էլ: Հայաստանի ներկայիս իրավիճակում միմիայն Լինչ անելը կարա մի բանի բերի:


Գիտե՞ս ինչու։ Որտև առանց դատ֊դատաստանի դու երաշխիք չունես, որ մենակ մեղավորներին ես «մորթելու», որտև տակը լիքը անմեղ մարդիկ կարան լինեն։ Ու գիտե՞ս ինչու։ Որտև կան մարդու իրավունքներ, որտև կա ժողովրդավարություն, ու էդ բոլորը կարևոր արժեքներ են։ Հեղափոխություն չեղավ որոշ մարդկանց գլուխները կտրելու համար։ Դու տենց բռնապետություն կստեղծես, որտև եթե էսօր Նիկոլը սկսի մարդկանց գլխատել, ինքը կամրանա իշխանությանը ու բաց չի թողնի, որտև հաջորդ գլխատվողն ինքը կլինի, եթե իշխանությունը կորցնի։ Ու ընդհանրապես ուղղակի զարմանալի ա, թե ինչքան հետադիմական մտքեր ես արտահայտում։ Չգիտեմ՝ թրոլու՞մ ես, թե՞ իրոք տենց ես մտածում։ 

Ու հա, մի բան էլ. Դանիայում հեղափոխությունն առանց մի կաթիլ արյան ա էղել։ Նույնիսկ անունը հեղափոխություն չեն դնում։ Ու դրա համար երևի Դանիան մի քիչ ավելի առաջ ա զանազան հարցերում, քան Ֆրանսիան։




> 2017 թվականին դուրս եկած Ֆրանսիայի, Գերմանիայի, Դանիայի ու Շվեդիայի համատեղ արտադրության The Square ֆիլմը նայեք: Էնտեղ մի տեսարան կա կապիկի հետ համերգասրահում: Մետաֆոր ա, որն ուզում ա ասի, որ էդ մասշտաբի խուլիգանի հետ օրենքով կամ քաղաքավարությամբ վարվել չի լինում:


Տեսել եմ։ Ապուշ, զզվելի ֆիլմ ա լիքը պսևդոինտելեկտուալ զիբիլով։

----------

Chuk (26.10.2018), erexa (25.10.2018), ivy (25.10.2018), Life (25.10.2018), Lion (25.10.2018), Աթեիստ (25.10.2018), Բարեկամ (26.10.2018), Շինարար (25.10.2018), Ուլուանա (26.10.2018), Տրիբուն (25.10.2018)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

@*Adam*, Ռուսաստանի պահով պատասխանեմ, քանի որ վերջերս այնտեղ էի։ Չնայած և կարճ ժամանակով, բայց իմ մոտ այն տպավորությունն է, որ դու ընդհանրապես չես եղել, ու տեղեկություններդ զուտ ինտերնետից ես ստանում։
Նախ ասեմ, որ Ռուսաստանը ոչ միայն աչքիս լույսը չէ, այլ բավական դեպրեսսիվ տպավորություն թողեց։ Вокзал/аэропорт մտնելիս ռամկայի միջով անցնելը, փողոցում անձնագիր ստուգելը, wi-fi-ին հենց այնպես կպնել չկարողանալը, և այլն։ Բայց դա, ոնց ասում են, "first world problems": Միառժամանակ պետք է նկատել, որ ինչքան էլ ռուբլիի կուրսը ընկել է, գները չեն թանկացել։ Ես քչից/շատից հիշում եմ, թե ինչ գներ էին դոլլարի ~30 կուրսի ժամանակ, ու կարող եմ փաստել, որ հիմա նույն գներն են։ Այսինքն, էլիտար մասսան անշուշտ տուժել է սանկցիաներից, բայց քո ասած տատիները, ոնց ապրում էին, նենց էլ ապրում են։ Ռուսաստանը ռեսուրսներով հարուստ, ինքնաբավարար երկիր է։ Մտքերին տեղ անեն, բացարձակապես տնտեսական կախում չեն ունենա ուրիշ երկրներից։ Ու հաստատ Սերժի փողերին չեն մնացել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

էս էլ ձեզ թավշա հոմոֆոբիա  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> էս էլ ձեզ թավշա հոմոֆոբիա


Հիմա որ ես էստեղ հոմոֆոբիա չեմ տեսնում, զոմբիացա՞ծ եմ ։))

----------

Chuk (26.10.2018), Progart (25.10.2018), Արշակ (28.10.2018), Ներսես_AM (26.10.2018), Շինարար (25.10.2018), Ռուֆուս (26.10.2018), Տրիբուն (25.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա որ ես էստեղ հոմոֆոբիա չեմ տեսնում, զոմբիացա՞ծ եմ ։))


երևի
Մարդն իրա բերանով ա ասում, որ ԼԳԲՏ հարցերը գլխացավանք են, որ միասին պետք ա որոշել ինչ անել՝ կախաղան հանել, թե ընդունել գոյությունը (այսինքն, հավասար իրավունքների մասին ոչ մի խոսք), որ իրա համար բարձրագույն արժեքը հայ ավանդական ընտանիքն ա (այսինքն, ցանկացած այլ ստատուսով մարդ ավելի ցածր արժեք ա) և այլն, և այլն։

----------

Վիշապ (25.10.2018)

----------


## ivy

> երևի
> Մարդն իրա բերանով ա ասում, որ ԼԳԲՏ հարցերը գլխացավանք են, որ միասին պետք ա որոշել ինչ անել՝ կախաղան հանել, թե ընդունել գոյությունը (այսինքն, հավասար իրավունքների մասին ոչ մի խոսք), որ իրա համար բարձրագույն արժեքը հայ ավանդական ընտանիքն ա (այսինքն, ցանկացած այլ ստատուսով մարդ ավելի ցածր արժեք ա) և այլն, և այլն։


  Հա,  երևի զոմբիացած եմ, որովհետև իմ կարծիքով իր ասածները մի լավ շրջել ես քո ուզած «հոմոֆոբ» ուղղությամբ ։)

----------

Chuk (26.10.2018), Freeman (26.10.2018), Norton (26.10.2018), Progart (25.10.2018), Արամ (25.10.2018), Ներսես_AM (26.10.2018), Շինարար (25.10.2018), Ռուֆուս (26.10.2018), Վահե-91 (25.10.2018), Տրիբուն (25.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա,  երևի զոմբիացած եմ, որովհետև իմ կարծիքով իր ասածները մի լավ շրջել ես քո ուզած «հոմոֆոբ» ուղղությամբ ։)


Ահա, Նիկոլի համար էդքան դոշ տված ԼԳԲՏ համայնքն էլ ա շուռ տվել իրա ուզած ուղղությամբ  :Smile:  չէ, Նիկոլն ահագին տոլերանտ մտքեր ա արտահայտում, ուղղակի մենք չենք ջոկում։ Կպած ուզում ենք կեղտ գտնել։

----------


## ivy

> Ահա, Նիկոլի համար էդքան դոշ տված ԼԳԲՏ համայնքն էլ ա շուռ տվել իրա ուզած ուղղությամբ  չէ, Նիկոլն ահագին տոլերանտ մտքեր ա արտահայտում, ուղղակի մենք չենք ջոկում։ Կպած ուզում ենք կեղտ գտնել։


Ոչինչ, չէ՞, որ ես էլ եմ ինձ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի մաս համարում, ու հոմոֆոբիայի հանդեպ էլ, մեղմ ասած, խիստ անտարբեր չեմ։ Չգիտեմ՝ դուք-ը ով եք։ 
Հա, իր խոսքում որոշ ձևակերպումներ կարելի էր ավելի մեղմ անել, բայց դրանից իր ասածը հոմոբոֆիկ չի դառնում, այլ ահագին չեզոք դիրքից է հնչում, ու ասածն էլ էն է, որ հարցին պիտի լուծում գտնել, ու հա, բարդ թեմա է, որովհետև որ կողմից մոտենաս ու ինչ էլ ասես, դրա դեմ դուրս եկող է լինելու, ինչը և ապացուցվում է հենց իր էդ ասածների հանդեպ ռեակցիայով։

----------

Chuk (26.10.2018), Progart (25.10.2018), Աթեիստ (26.10.2018), Արամ (26.10.2018), Բարեկամ (26.10.2018), Ուլուանա (26.10.2018), Տրիբուն (26.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչինչ, չէ՞, որ ես էլ եմ ինձ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի մաս համարում, ու հոմոֆոբիայի հանդեպ էլ, մեղմ ասած, խիստ անտարբեր չեմ։ Չգիտեմ՝ դուք-ը ով եք։ 
> Հա, իր խոսքում որոշ ձևակերպումներ կարելի էր ավելի մեղմ անել, բայց դրանից իր ասածը հոմոբոֆիկ չի դառնում, այլ ահագին չեզոք դիրքից է հնչում, ու ասածն էլ էն է, որ հարցին պիտի լուծում գտնել, ու հա, բարդ թեմա է, որովհետև որ կողմից մոտենաս ու ինչ էլ ասես, դրա դեմ դուրս եկող է լինելու, ինչը և ապացուցվում է հենց իր էդ ասածների հանդեպ ռեակցիայով։


Դու հայաստանաբնակ ԼԳԲՏ համայքնի անդամ չես ու դու ամեն օր էն բռնություններին չես ենթարկվում, ինչ էնտեղի համայնքը։ Ու բռնել, էդ բոլոր խնդիրները լցնել, անունը դնել գլխացավանք ուղղակի խոսում ա էն մասին, որ էս մարդու համար իրա իմիջից կարևոր բան չկա։ Այսինքն, եթե մի խումբ մարդկանց իրավունքներ ոտնահարվում են, ոչինչ, թող ոտնահարվեն, էկեք չխոսենք դրա մասին, որտև եթե խոսենք, ինչ էլ ասենք, լիքը մարդիկ դժգոհ են լինելու։ Ու խնդիրը ստեղ հենց էդ ա, որ փաստորեն քո համար լրիվ օքեյ են սենց ձևակերպումները հանուն սաղին գոհ պահելու։ Ու դա օքեյ ա նաև Նիկոլի մնացած ընտրազանգվածի համար, թե՝ հեսա ընտրություններ են, պետք չի մի սխալ բան ասել։ Ու ֆբ֊ում լավ օրինակ են բերում. Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին։ Ինքն էլ պակաս պոպուլիստ չէր, բայց ԼԳԲՏ հարցերում բավական հստակ դիրքորոշում ա հայտնել, ոչ թե գլխացավանք անվանել։

----------


## ivy

> Դու հայաստանաբնակ ԼԳԲՏ համայքնի անդամ չես ու դու ամեն օր էն բռնություններին չես ենթարկվում, ինչ էնտեղի համայնքը։ Ու բռնել, էդ բոլոր խնդիրները լցնել, անունը դնել գլխացավանք ուղղակի խոսում ա էն մասին, որ էս մարդու համար իրա իմիջից կարևոր բան չկա։ Այսինքն, եթե մի խումբ մարդկանց իրավունքներ ոտնահարվում են, ոչինչ, թող ոտնահարվեն, էկեք չխոսենք դրա մասին, որտև եթե խոսենք, ինչ էլ ասենք, լիքը մարդիկ դժգոհ են լինելու։ Ու խնդիրը ստեղ հենց էդ ա, որ փաստորեն քո համար լրիվ օքեյ են սենց ձևակերպումները հանուն սաղին գոհ պահելու։ Ու դա օքեյ ա նաև Նիկոլի մնացած ընտրազանգվածի համար, թե՝ հեսա ընտրություններ են, պետք չի մի սխալ բան ասել։ Ու ֆբ֊ում լավ օրինակ են բերում. Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին։ Ինքն էլ պակաս պոպուլիստ չէր, բայց ԼԳԲՏ հարցերում բավական հստակ դիրքորոշում ա հայտնել, ոչ թե գլխացավանք անվանել։


Բայց ինքը խոսում էր հենց էդ թեմայի մասին։ Հո չփախա՞վ թեմայից, այլ խոսեց խնդրի մասին՝ մի կոնկրետ օրինակով էլ ցույց տալով, որ հոմոֆոբիայի պատճառով մարդիկ փախչում են Հայաստանից, ու որ խնդիրը իրական է և լուծում է պահանջում՝։ Ու նաև խոստովանեց, որ հեշտ տարբերակը կլիներ թեման շրջանցելը (որովհետև գլխացավանք թեմա է), բայց դա հարցի լուծում չի։ 
Օքեյ-մոքեյներ չգիտեմ, բայց երևի ամեն մեկս մեր իրականության մեջ ենք ապրում, ու նույն նախադասությունը տարբեր ձևով ենք ընկալում։ Ես սա հոմոֆոբիկ չեմ ընկալում՝ Հայաստանում լինեմ, թե Լուսնի վրա։ Ինքը ներկայացնում էր հայաստանյան իրավիճակը, որտեղ հոմոֆոբիան էն աստիճանի է հասած, որ թողնես կսպանեն էդ մարդկանց, բայց դրանով ինքը էդ տեսակետը չէր պաշտպանում։

----------

Chuk (26.10.2018), Արշակ (28.10.2018), Բարեկամ (26.10.2018), Ուլուանա (26.10.2018), Տրիբուն (26.10.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ըստ իս ներկա պահին շատ ավելի լուրջ հարցեր կան,օրինակ՝կրթական համակարգի բարեփոխումները,արտաքին հարաբերություններում ճիշտ քաղաքականություն վարելը,երկրում տնտեսության ստեղծումը(զարգացումը չէ,հենց ստեղծումը,հիմա չկա էդ անտերը),կոռուպցիան մինիմալ մակարդակի հասցնելը,բեսպրիձելի վերացումը,մշակութային բևեռացման ճգնաժամը հաղթահարելը։
Պետք է ռացիոնալ լինել ընկերներ,էս չափազանց լուրջ հարցերը թողած էս պահին սեռական,կրոնական և այլ փոքրամասնությունների հարցերի մասին մտածելը քիչ մը հեչ տեղին չէ։
Հ.Գ քիթս կտրեմ թե ես զոմբի եմ
Հ.Գ. 1ինձ համար ամենակարևոր խնդիրը էդ կրթական ոլորտն է,քանի որ եթե կրթական ոլորտը ճիշտ հիմքերի վրա լինեն,մնացյալ բոլոր հարցերը կլուծվեն։

----------

Բարեկամ (26.10.2018), Ուլուանա (26.10.2018), Տրիբուն (26.10.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

Բյուր դու գիտե՞ս սարկազմը ինչ ա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր դու գիտե՞ս սարկազմը ինչ ա


Շին, լավ էլի, մենակ չասես՝ սա սարկազմ էր։ Նախ, եթե նույնիսկ սարկազմ լիներ, ինքը երկրի ղեկավար ա, իրավունք չունի սարկազմով խոսել։ Բայց իրա ասածի մեջ սարկազմ չկար, ինքը լրիվ լուրջ էր խոսում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ինքը խոսում էր հենց էդ թեմայի մասին։ Հո չփախա՞վ թեմայից, այլ խոսեց խնդրի մասին՝ մի կոնկրետ օրինակով էլ ցույց տալով, որ հոմոֆոբիայի պատճառով մարդիկ փախչում են Հայաստանից, ու որ խնդիրը իրական է և լուծում է պահանջում՝։ Ու նաև խոստովանեց, որ հեշտ տարբերակը կլիներ թեման շրջանցելը (որովհետև գլխացավանք թեմա է), բայց դա հարցի լուծում չի։ 
> Օքեյ-մոքեյներ չգիտեմ, բայց երևի ամեն մեկս մեր իրականության մեջ ենք ապրում, ու նույն նախադասությունը տարբեր ձևով ենք ընկալում։ Ես սա հոմոֆոբիկ չեմ ընկալում՝ Հայաստանում լինեմ, թե Լուսնի վրա։ Ինքը ներկայացնում էր հայաստանյան իրավիճակը, որտեղ հոմոֆոբիան էն աստիճանի է հասած, որ թողնես կսպանեն էդ մարդկանց, բայց դրանով ինքը էդ տեսակետը չէր պաշտպանում։


Ինքը հայերեն ասում ա՝ ինչքան քիչ խոսի իրա կառավարությունն էդ մասին, էնքան լավ, որտև գլխացավանք ա, որտև չեն կարա սաղին գոհացնեն։ Ես չգիտեմ, թե դա ընդհանրապես ուրիշ ինչ ձևով ա հնարավոր հասկանալ։

Կամ ուրիշ ի՞նչ ձևով պետք ա հասկանալ էն, որ ԱԱԾ֊ին հանձնարարել ա ստուգել, թե էդ ինչ ԼԳԲՏ ֆորում ա։

Ուրիշ ի՞նչ ձևով պետք ա հասկանալ էն, որ էկեք միասին որոշենք՝ էդ մարդկանց վառում ենք, թե ընդունում իրանց գոյությունը (ու չի էլ ասում գոյության իրավունքը, այլ՝ գոյությունը)։

Ուրիշ ի՞նչ ձևով պետք ա հասկանալ էն, որ իրա համար հայ ավանդական ընտանիքը բարձրագույն արժեք ա։ 

Իսկ թեմայից խուսափել չէր կարա, հարց էր տրվել։ 

Էս սաղ սարկազմ էր, ներող, ես էլ դեբիլն էի, չհասկացա։

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ էլ է թվում որ Նիկոլը հոմոֆոբ ա, հանգիստ կարող էր օգտագործել «հասարակության լիիրավ անդամ» «իրավունքներ» բառերը, բայց հլը որ «գոյությունն» ա ընդունում, որը չի նշանակում, թե գոյությունը ընդունելը վերաբերմունքի կամ իրավունքների փոփոխություն է ենթադրում: Մոտավորապես, ոնց որ ասեր՝ ընդունում ե՞նք, որ Հայաստանում գողեր, կամ պոռնիկներ կան :Ճ Գոյություն ընդունելուց բացի լիքը խնդիրներ կան՝ ատելության վերացում, ամուսնության իրավունք, երեխաներ որդեգրել, և այլն: 
Բայց դե հասկանալի է, մարդը Հայ ժողովդրի մեծամասնության կամքի արտահայտողն ա :Ճ

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ըստ իս ներկա պահին շատ ավելի լուրջ հարցեր կան,օրինակ՝կրթական համակարգի բարեփոխումները,արտաքին հարաբերություններում ճիշտ քաղաքականություն վարելը,երկրում տնտեսության ստեղծումը(զարգացումը չէ,հենց ստեղծումը,հիմա չկա էդ անտերը),կոռուպցիան մինիմալ մակարդակի հասցնելը,բեսպրիձելի վերացումը,մշակութային բևեռացման ճգնաժամը հաղթահարելը։
> Պետք է ռացիոնալ լինել ընկերներ,էս չափազանց լուրջ հարցերը թողած էս պահին սեռական,կրոնական և այլ փոքրամասնությունների հարցերի մասին մտածելը քիչ մը հեչ տեղին չէ։
> Հ.Գ քիթս կտրեմ թե ես զոմբի եմ
> Հ.Գ. 1ինձ համար ամենակարևոր խնդիրը էդ կրթական ոլորտն է,քանի որ եթե կրթական ոլորտը ճիշտ հիմքերի վրա լինեն,մնացյալ բոլոր հարցերը կլուծվեն։


Ուրեմն հարցերի կարևորությունը տարբեր մարդկանց համար տարբեր են։ Բայց Նիկոլը երկրի ղեկավար ա ու ունի նախարարներ, որոնցից ամեն մեկը կոնկրետ ոլորտի կարևոր հարցերով ա զբաղվում։ Իսկ ԼԳԲՏ անձանց իրավունքները կրթական բարեփոխումներից պակաս կարևոր չեն, որտև էդ մարդիկ ամեն օր սպառնալիքների տակ են, մեկումեջ էլ ծեծում են իրանց մենակ նրա համար, որ ԼԳԲՏ են։ Ու ավելին՝ էդ ամենը չի պակասել Նիկոլի վարչապետ դառնալուց հետո։ Հետևաբար, հարցը կարևոր ա ու պետք ա անդրադառնալ։ Մինչև հիմա Նիկոլը շատ սիրուն խուսափում էր թեմայից (իսկ թեման բարձրացնողներ լիքը էղել են, լիքը պահանջներ են էղել, որ մի բան ասի կոնկրետ դեպքերի մասին, բայց Նիկոլը լուռ էր, ոնց որ Սերժը լուռ էր Սասնա Ծռերի ժամանակ)։ Կոնկրետ էս դեպքում հարցը տրվել ա հենց իրան սաղի աչքի առաջ, ու էլ փախնելու տեղ չուներ։ Պարզ ա, որ պիտի պատասխաներ։ Էս էլ քեզ պատասխանը՝ գլխացավանք ա, էկեք չխոսենք դրա մասին։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս էլ քեզ պատասխանը՝ գլխացավանք ա, էկեք չխոսենք դրա մասին։


Սկզբունքորեն էդ մասով ճիշտ ա պատասխանել, Հայ ժողովդրի պարագայում գլխացավանք ա էլ դու սուս:

----------

Բարեկամ (26.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սկզբունքորեն էդ մասով ճիշտ ա պատասխանել, Հայ ժողովդրի պարագայում գլխացավանք ա էլ դու սուս:


Դե հա, մի խումբ մարդկանց իրավունքների պաշտպանությունից խոսելը գլխացավանք ա։ Էլ ինչ ասես։ Մեկը պիտի իրան հիշեցնի, թե ԼԳԲՏ անձիք ու քյառթուները ոնց էին ձեռք ձեռքի տված հաշտ ու համերաշխ փողոց փակում, որ ինքը իշխանության գա, ու հիմա էդ մարդիկ գլխացավանք են դառել իրա համար։ Էս էլ քեզ սեր ու համերաշխություն։

----------


## Վահե-91

Մինչև հիմա հեղափոխության շնորհիվ ձեռք բերածը տանուլ տալու համար ընդամենը պետք ա ազգային ժողովում կամ կառավարության նիստում ասել, որ նույնասեռականները մեր պես մարդ են ու բոլորը պետք ա հարգեն իրանց իրավունքներն ու ազատությունները: Երևի դուք մոռացել եք, թե ո՞նց ա մտածում հայաստանում ապրողների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը ու ինչի չպիտի նման բան ասվի հենց հիմա: Իսկ դուք գիտե՞ք ինչ շոկի մեջ են հիմա հոմոֆոբները Նիկոլի ասածներից, արունները գլխներին ա տվել, թե Նիկոլն ա կազմակերպել ԼԳԲՏ ֆորումը ու իրանք Հայաստանում հերիք չի հավասար իրավունքներ են ստանալու, այլ մի հատ էլ արտոնություններ են ունենալու: Էլ չասեմ, որ Քոչոյի ու ՀՀԿ-ի զլմ-ներն էլ ակտիվորեն աշխատում են տարածելով լուրեր, թե Նիկոլենք ԼԳԲՏ-ի մեծագույն պաշտպաններն են ու Հայաստանը ԼԳԲՏ օազիս են դարձնելու:
Ցավում եմ, որ լինելով ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի անդամ կամ պաշտպան, չեք հասկանում, որ Նիկոլի տապալումը էդ համայնքի շահերից չի բխում, նույնիսկ էն դեպքում, եթե ենթադրենք, որ հոմոֆոբ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Ուլուանա (26.10.2018), Վիշապ (25.10.2018), Տրիբուն (26.10.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Ուրիշ ի՞նչ ձևով պետք ա հասկանալ էն, որ էկեք միասին որոշենք՝ էդ մարդկանց վառում ենք, թե ընդունում իրանց գոյությունը (ու չի էլ ասում գոյության իրավունքը, այլ՝ գոյությունը)։


Այսինքն՝ քո կարծիքով ինքը սենց լուրջ որոշում էր՝ էդ մարդկանց վառել, թե չվառել, հա՞։ Լրիվ-լրիվ լուրջ։ 
Ինձ համար դրանով հոմոֆոբիայի կուտակվածությունն էր ներկայացվում, որ Հայաստանում մեծ մասը հենց էդ էլ կուզեր, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ, հա, էդ մարդկանց պիտի դնենք վառենք։
Իսկ ինչ-որ մեկի գոյության իրավունքը անքննելի է, ինչի պիտի գոյության իրավունքի մասին խոսվեր։ Ընդունո՞ւմ ենք, որ գոյություն ունեն-ը լրիվ հարմար ձևակերպում է, որը ինչ-որ ձևով կհասնի էս հոմոֆոբ հասարակության ուղեղին։

----------

Բարեկամ (26.10.2018), Ուլուանա (26.10.2018), Տրիբուն (26.10.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե հա, մի խումբ մարդկանց իրավունքների պաշտպանությունից խոսելը գլխացավանք ա։ Էլ ինչ ասես։ Մեկը պիտի իրան հիշեցնի, թե ԼԳԲՏ անձիք ու քյառթուները ոնց էին ձեռք ձեռքի տված հաշտ ու համերաշխ փողոց փակում, որ ինքը իշխանության գա, ու հիմա էդ մարդիկ գլխացավանք են դառել իրա համար։ Էս էլ քեզ սեր ու համերաշխություն։


Հա, բայց հաշվի առ, որ Հայաստանում «ոչ ավանդական» վերաբերմունքը բերելու է ավելի քիչ ձայների, այսինքն ՀՀ-ում ԼԳԲՏ համայքը շա՜տ ավելի փոքր ա, քան ԼԳԲՏ-ին ատողները :Ճ
Հետևաբար Նիկոլը եթե նույնիսկ հոգու խորքում գեյ էլ լինի, էս պահին ուրիշ ճար չունի, քան ավանդական լեզվով խոսելը, հակառակ դեպքում կստացվի, որ ինքը էդքան էլ Հայ ժողովդրի մեծամասնության կամքը չի արտահայտում:
Իմ կարծիքով, ինքը ակնարկեց, էդ հարցը երբ է լուծվելու՝ առաջիկա 10-20 տարում, հակառակ դեպքում կբախվենք խնդրին 30 տարուց :Ճ 
Ես վստահ եմ, որ «դեմոկրատական» բառեր օգտագործեր, ՀՀ-ում «ավանդապաշտների» թիվը կտրուկ կավելանար, հետևաբար ինձ համար հասկանալի է պահվածքը, ու վայթե ուրիշ կերպ դժվար կլիներ պատկերացնելը:
Բայց երևում է, որ հոմոֆոբ ա :Ճ Հայերիս բացարձակ մեծամասնությունս էլ հոմոֆոբ ենք, էլի, էդ մարդը ինչի՞ պիտի սաղիցս տարբեր լինի :Ճ

----------

Տրիբուն (26.10.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

Միանշանակ սարկազմ էր։ Ակնհայտ։

----------


## Շինարար

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա գեյերի իրավունքներին ես չեմ պատկերացնում որ ինքնուրույն որևէ ղեկավար կարողանա լուծել խնդիրը։ Մինչև  գեյերը ոտքի չկանբնեն հասարակական տեսանելի պահանջ չլինի հասարակությունից աջակցություն չզգա իշխանությունը վերևից ներքև լուծվող հարց չի։ Ու Նիկոլը իր խոսքում պատահական չէր որ մարդկային պատմություն մեջբերեց անձնականացրեց։ Առանց էդ մարդկային օրինակի էսքանն էլ չէր կարող ասել։ Եթե ինչ որ մեկը իրոք կմեկնաբանում ա թե Նիկոլը լրջորեն առաջարկում ա գեյերին բանտարկել կախաղան հանել կամ արտաքսել կամ չի հասկացել կամ կանխամտածված խեղաթյուրում ա իր ասածները։

----------

Տրիբուն (26.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսինքն՝ քո կարծիքով ինքը սենց լուրջ որոշում էր՝ էդ մարդկանց վառել, թե չվառել, հա՞։ Լրիվ-լրիվ լուրջ։ 
> Ինձ համար դրանով հոմոֆոբիայի կուտակվածությունն էր ներկայացվում, որ Հայաստանում մեծ մասը հենց էդ էլ կուզեր, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ, հա, էդ մարդկանց պիտի դնենք վառենք։
> Իսկ ինչ-որ մեկի գոյության իրավունքը անքննելի է, ինչի պիտի գոյության իրավունքի մասին խոսվեր։ Ընդունո՞ւմ ենք, որ գոյություն ունեն-ը լրիվ հարմար ձևակերպում է, որը ինչ-որ ձևով կհասնի էս հոմոֆոբ հասարակության ուղեղին։


Իսկ ի՞նչ հիմք կա մտածելու, որ ինքը լուրջ չէր ասում դա։ Դու ես ասում գոյության իրավունքն անքննելի ա, իսկ Նիկոլը սկի իրավունք բառը չի օգտագործում։ Ինքը անկեղծ ասում ա, որ իրա համար գլխացավանք ա, ինչքան իրանից հեռու, էնքան լավ։ Ինքը ասում ա, որ ճիշտն իրա կնիկ֊էրեխեքն են։ Թե՞ էդ էլ ա սարկազմ։ 





> Հա, բայց հաշվի առ, որ Հայաստանում «ոչ ավանդական» վերաբերմունքը բերելու է ավելի քիչ ձայների, այսինքն ՀՀ-ում ԼԳԲՏ համայքը շա՜տ ավելի փոքր ա, քան ԼԳԲՏ-ին ատողները :Ճ
> Հետևաբար Նիկոլը եթե նույնիսկ հոգու խորքում գեյ էլ լինի, էս պահին ուրիշ ճար չունի, քան ավանդական լեզվով խոսելը, հակառակ դեպքում կստացվի, որ ինքը էդքան էլ Հայ ժողովդրի մեծամասնության կամքը չի արտահայտում:
> Իմ կարծիքով, ինքը ակնարկեց, էդ հարցը երբ է լուծվելու՝ առաջիկա 10-20 տարում, հակառակ դեպքում կբախվենք խնդրին 30 տարուց :Ճ 
> Ես վստահ եմ, որ «դեմոկրատական» բառեր օգտագործեր, ՀՀ-ում «ավանդապաշտների» թիվը կտրուկ կավելանար, հետևաբար ինձ համար հասկանալի է պահվածքը, ու վայթե ուրիշ կերպ դժվար կլիներ պատկերացնելը:
> Բայց երևում է, որ հոմոֆոբ ա :Ճ Հայերիս բացարձակ մեծամասնությունս էլ հոմոֆոբ ենք, էլի, էդ մարդը ինչի՞ պիտի սաղիցս տարբեր լինի :Ճ


Սենց մի հարց կա. հեղափոխության ժամանակ, երբ գեյերն ու հոմոֆոբներն իրար հետ փողոց էին փակում, ու սեր֊համերաշխություն էր, հոմոֆոբիայի նշույլ անգամ չկար։ Ինչ֊որ բան ուրիշ էր էդ օրերին։ Հայաստանի հոմոֆոբիայի մեծ մասը նախկին իշխանությունների ծլած֊ծաղկեցրած, կերցրած պտուղներն են։ Ու նախկին իշխանությունները հենց հոմոֆոբիան օգտագործելով փորձում են Նիկոլենց վրա ցեխ շպրտել։ Իսկ եթե հայ ժողովրդի մեծ մասից ենք խոսում, ապա հայ ժողովրդի մեծ մասն անկիրթ ա, չգիտի ԼԳԲՏ֊ն ինչ ա, տգետ ա, կրթվելու կարիք ունի։ Լաչառ հոմոֆոբ համայնքն էլ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքից շատ ավելի փոքր ա։ Նիկոլին էլ ժողովրդի մեծ մասը պաշտում ա։ Հետևաբար, եթե ինքն ուներ որևէ տեսակիա առաջադիմական հայացքներ էս հարցի վերաբերյալ, կարար շատ ավելի հստակ (ու էլի դիվանագիտական) պատասխան տար։ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը ո՞նց էր անում։ Չէր ասում՝ ես ԼԳԲՏ պաշտպան եմ, բայց ասում էր՝ դա էդ մարդկանց սահմանադրական իրավունքն ա։ Ու կարծեմ իրան ընտրողների կամ իրա համար փողոց դուրս էկողների թիվը դրա պատճառով չնվազեց։

Էսօր Հայաստանում ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի նկատմամբ հալածանքը լուրջ խնդիր ա։ Կանգնել, ասել՝ գլխացավանք ա, պիտի դրա մասին չխոսենք նշանակում ա ուղղակի մարդու իրավունքները որպես առաջնահերթություն չդիտարկել։ Իսկ ասել, որ 30 տարի հետո կլուծվի, նշանակում ա ասել՝ ինձնից հետո թեկուզ ջրհեղեղ, քանի մենք ենք, էկեք չխոսենք, գլխացավանք ա, բայց 30 տարի հետո էլ ձև չի լինի չխոսելու։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա գեյերի իրավունքներին ես չեմ պատկերացնում որ ինքնուրույն որևէ ղեկավար կարողանա լուծել խնդիրը։ Մինչև  գեյերը ոտքի չկանբնեն հասարակական տեսանելի պահանջ չլինի հասարակությունից աջակցություն չզգա իշխանությունը վերևից ներքև լուծվող հարց չի։ Ու Նիկոլը իր խոսքում պատահական չէր որ մարդկային պատմություն մեջբերեց անձնականացրեց։ Առանց էդ մարդկային օրինակի էսքանն էլ չէր կարող ասել։ Եթե ինչ որ մեկը իրոք կմեկնաբանում ա թե Նիկոլը լրջորեն առաջարկում ա գեյերին բանտարկել կախաղան հանել կամ արտաքսել կամ չի հասկացել կամ կանխամտածված խեղաթյուրում ա իր ասածները։


Շին, ես չգիտեմ՝ Հայաստանի ԼԳԲՏ համայնքից ինչքան ես տեղյակ, բայց իրանք լավ էլ ոտքի կանգնած են ու լավ էլ պահանջում են իրանց իրավունքների պաշտպանություն, չնայած բոլոր տեսակի սպառնալիքներին ու բռնություններին, որ ենթարկվում են դրա արդյունքում։ Ու դու չես պատկերացնի, թե հենց Նիկոլին ինչքան կոչեր են հղվել, ինչքան են հարցրել իրա կարծիքը, ինչքան են նամակներ ուղարկվել։ 
Չէ՛, Նիկոլը կախաղան չի առաջարկում, Նիկոլն առաջարկում ա էդ թեմայով չխոսել, որտև դրա վախտը չի, որտև դա իրա իմիջի վրա կազդի։ Ու իրա կողմնակիցներն էլ ասում են՝ սպասեք ընտրություններին, հետո կտեսնեք։ Քաղաքական դաշտում սովորաբար ուրիշ տրամաբանություն ա. ընտրություններից առաջ են խոստումներ տալիս ու ծրագրեր ներկայացնում, հետո՝ կա՛մ անում են, կա՛մ չեն անում։ Իսկ հիմա եթե ընտրություններից առաջ էս ա իրա ելույթը, ես չգիտեմ՝ ընտրություններից հետո ինչ ա ասելու։

----------


## Chuk

Նիկոլի խոսքից ակնհայտ ա, որ ինքը հոմոֆոբ ա, իրա վրա մեծ ազդեցություն ունեն հասարակությունում տարածված կարծրատիպերը, բայց ինքը կարողացել ա իրան հաղթահարի, իրա հոմոֆոբիան հաղթահարի, ու տոլերանտություն դրսևորի:

Իսկ ԼԳԲՏ թեման, այո, հատկապես վերջին վեց ամիսներին մեծ գլխացավանք են ուզել դարձնել մի կողմից քոչարյանականները, փորձելով հասնել հասարակության մի յեքա հատվածի՝ Նիկոլի նկատմամբ վատ վերաբերմունքին, մյուս կողմից իրանց լիբերալ հռչակած մարդիկ, իրանց անձնական խնդիրները փորձել են վեր դասել էս պահին պետության համար օրհասական խնդիրներից:

Էս հարցում ուզում եմ շեշտել, որ իմ ճանաչած ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի ներկայացուցիչները իրանց բավական կոռեկտ են պահել, էդ իրանց լիբերալ հռչակած առանձյակների նման չեն փորձել խնդիրը փաթաթել Նիկոլի վզին:

----------

erexa (26.10.2018), Տրիբուն (26.10.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ճիշտն ասած էդ հարցը տրվել ա հասարակության մեջ ճեղքվածք առաջացնելու համար... էդ միշտ էլ տեց ա եղել

հիմա, եթե Նիկոլի պատասխանը դուրներդ չի գալիս կարաք ուրիշի օգտին քվեարկեք, խնդիր չի, եթե իհարկե single issue voter եք...

հայաստանն էսօր ունի քաքմեջ եղած դատական համակարգ, թշնամական տրամադրված ԱԺ ու մի կերպ աշխատող գործադիր իշխանություն... 

երբ որ կկարողանանք ընտրել ԱԺ արդար ու թափանցիկ ընտրություններով ու ԱԺ-ն կներկայացնի հայաստանի հասարակության իրական պատկերը, էն ժամանակ էլ էդ հարցը առաջ կքաշենք...

ցանկալի ա, որ մեր առաջնահերթութոյւնները ճիշտ պատկերացնենք

----------

ivy (26.10.2018), Sagittarius (26.10.2018), Արշակ (28.10.2018), Ձայնալար (26.10.2018), Ուլուանա (26.10.2018), Տրիբուն (26.10.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մաքսայինը մոռացա. էն որ ով մտնում էր, պտի տեսուչներին փողը տար, սաղ արագ ձևակերպեին։ Հիմա ոչ մի ձև չի կարում համոզի, պտի լինի օրենքով, սաղ նորմալ ստուգվի, նոր ձևակերպվի ներմուծումը։


Մի փաստ էլ․ որևէ ճարտարապետական նախագծի հաստատումը քաղաքապետանի կողմից առաջ առանց փողի անհնար էր, ուզում ա Գաուդիի նախագծերից լիներ, բայց հիմա առանց մի կոպեկի հաստատում են, եթե ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա։ Իսկ եթե նորմալ չի, ուղարկում են նորմալացման, ու հետո հաստատում։ Առաջ, իմ լսածով, որևէ նախագիծ առանց փող տալու չի անցել, դա չգրված նորմա էր։

----------

ivy (26.10.2018), Աթեիստ (26.10.2018), Ձայնալար (26.10.2018), Ուլուանա (26.10.2018), Տրիբուն (26.10.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> երևի
> Մարդն իրա բերանով ա ասում, որ ԼԳԲՏ հարցերը գլխացավանք են, որ միասին պետք ա որոշել ինչ անել՝ կախաղան հանել, թե ընդունել գոյությունը (այսինքն, հավասար իրավունքների մասին ոչ մի խոսք), որ իրա համար բարձրագույն արժեքը հայ ավանդական ընտանիքն ա (այսինքն, ցանկացած այլ ստատուսով մարդ ավելի ցածր արժեք ա) և այլն, և այլն։


Տենց չի, Բյուր։ Մարդը "ցածր արժեք" լինելու մասին խոսք չի եղել, ոչ էլ էդպես ա մեկնաբանվում։ Ընտանիքը ստրուկտուրա ա, ինստիտուտ, "ավանդական ընտանիք"-ը հասկացողություն ու արժեքային համակարգ, որը կոնկրետ իր համար բարձր արժեք ա։ Պետք չի անհիմն մեկնաբանություններ վերագրել, խոսքը մարդկային միավորների մասին չի։

Ի դեպ, իր էդ ելույթը դու հոմոֆոբ-ական ես ընկալել, ուրիշները՝ ճիշտ հակառակը։ Նայած թե ոնց ա նախատրամադրված։

----------

Ձայնալար (26.10.2018), Յոհաննես (26.10.2018)

----------


## Մովսես

Մի փոքր հետևում էի այս խոսակցությունը: ԼԳԲՏ-ի հարցը կարող է շատ մեծ հետևանքներ ունենալ մեր երկրի համար ու պետք է ճիշտ ձևով դրան վերաբերվել: Պետք է առաջի հերթին, մեր դիրքորոշումն ընտանիքի հանդեպ շատ հստակ լինի ու դրա հետ մեկ տեղ՝ մեր այն ազգային մոդելը, մենք միշտ ամուր պահենք: Եթե այդ անկյունաքարերը ամուր չեղան, ուրեմն ուրիշ հարցեր արդեն անիմաստ է քննարկել: ԼԳԲՏ-ի քարոզչությունն ու նաև մի շարք ուրիշ ապազգային գաղափարախոսություններ՝ որոնք շատ մեծ ներուժ ունեն, արդեն կարող են միանշանակ մեծ վնաս հասցնել, բայց հարցը հետևյալն է՝ մե՞նք ենք թելադրելու, թե՞ մեզ են թելադրելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տենց չի, Բյուր։ Մարդը "ցածր արժեք" լինելու մասին խոսք չի եղել, ոչ էլ էդպես ա մեկնաբանվում։ Ընտանիքը ստրուկտուրա ա, ինստիտուտ, "ավանդական ընտանիք"-ը հասկացողություն ու արժեքային համակարգ, որը կոնկրետ իր համար բարձր արժեք ա։ Պետք չի անհիմն մեկնաբանություններ վերագրել, խոսքը մարդկային միավորների մասին չի։
> 
> Ի դեպ, իր էդ ելույթը դու հոմոֆոբ-ական ես ընկալել, ուրիշները՝ ճիշտ հակառակը։ Նայած թե ոնց ա նախատրամադրված։


Էդպիսի արժեքային համակարգից խոսելով դու վտանգում ես բոլոր էն մարդկանց, որոնք «ավանդական» ընտանիքի սահմանման մեջ չեն տեղավորվում, ու դա մենակ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքը չի։ Կարան լինեն  նաև հետերո չամուսնացած֊սինգլները, չամուսնացած, բայց միասին ապրողները, ամուսնացած, երեխա չունեցողները, այրիները, պոլիամորները, ամուսնալուծվածները։ Ավանդական ընտանիքը դարձնելով արժեքային համակարգ՝ էդ համակարգը չունեցող բոլոր մարդկանց ավելի ցածր ես դարձնում, ավանդական ընտանիքը դառնում ա մի բան, որին պետք ա ձգտել, իսկ դա շատ վտանգավոր ա, դա հետին պլան ա մղում մարդու ինքնությունը, առողջությունն ու նախընտրությունները։ Ու հենց ավանդական ընտանիքն արժեք դարձնելով ա, որ Հայաստանում ընտանեկան բռնությունը ծլում֊ծաղկում ա, որովհետև էդ ընտանիքն ա արժեքը, ոչ թե թողնել֊գնալը։

Ու ճիշտ հակառակն ընկալել են մենակ էն մարդիկ, ում բերանից մինչև հիմա որևէ տեսակի քննդատական խոսք չեմ լսել Նիկոլի հասցեին։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, մի բան էլ ասեմ Հայաստանի հոմոֆոբիայի մասին։ Էդ առումով ահագին զարգացում ա էղել վերջին տարիներին էն իմաստով, որ վառել֊սպանելու հռետորիկան փոխվել ա «ինչ անում են, թող իմ աչքից հեռու անեն» հռետորիկայի։ Մենակ էն ամենածայրահեղներն են դեռ վառելուց խոսում, բայց ընդհանուր տրամադրությունը «մեր աչքից հեռուն» ա։ Ու էս ֆոնին Նիկոլի առաջարկած տարբերակներն էլ վառել֊սպանելու ու գոյությունն ընդունելու միջև են։ Ճիշտ նույն բառապաշարն ա, ինչ էսօրվա հոմոֆոբներն էսօր օգտագործում եմ. «Ես հո չե՞մ ասում վառենք֊սպանենք։ Թող գոյություն ունենան, բայց իմ ու իմ էրեխեքի աչքից հեռու»։

Ու մեկ էլ թեմայից խուսափելու մի տարբերակ էլ Տիգրան Ավինյանի էս ասածն ա։ Ինքը թեմայից խուսափում ա հօգուտ ԼԳԲՏ անձանց։ Ու էս նույն խոսքերը ԼԳԲՏ համայնքն էն ժամանակ ահագին ողջունելի էր համարել, որովհետև հստակ խոսվում ա իրավունքներից, չնայած որ խուսափում ա պատասխանից։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էդպիսի արժեքային համակարգից խոսելով դու վտանգում ես բոլոր էն մարդկանց, որոնք «ավանդական» ընտանիքի սահմանման մեջ չեն տեղավորվում, ու դա մենակ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքը չի։ Կարան լինեն  նաև հետերո չամուսնացած֊սինգլները, չամուսնացած, բայց միասին ապրողները, ամուսնացած, երեխա չունեցողները, այրիները, պոլիամորները, ամուսնալուծվածները։ Ավանդական ընտանիքը դարձնելով արժեքային համակարգ՝ էդ համակարգը չունեցող բոլոր մարդկանց ավելի ցածր ես դարձնում, ավանդական ընտանիքը դառնում ա մի բան, որին պետք ա ձգտել, իսկ դա շատ վտանգավոր ա, դա հետին պլան ա մղում մարդու ինքնությունը, առողջությունն ու նախընտրությունները։ Ու հենց ավանդական ընտանիքն արժեք դարձնելով ա, որ Հայաստանում ընտանեկան բռնությունը ծլում֊ծաղկում ա, որովհետև էդ ընտանիքն ա արժեքը, ոչ թե թողնել֊գնալը։
> 
> Ու ճիշտ հակառակն ընկալել են մենակ էն մարդիկ, ում բերանից մինչև հիմա որևէ տեսակի քննդատական խոսք չեմ լսել Նիկոլի հասցեին։


Բյուր ջան, էն մարդն ասեց որ անձամբ ԻՐ ՀԱՄԱՐ ավանդական ընտանիքը բարձր արժեք ա։ Մարդը  իրավունք ունի անձնական նախընտրություն ունենալու, և նշելու, որ ընտանեկան մոդելն ա ինքն արժեքավորում անձամբ, ինչը  չի նշանակում, որ մյուս մոդելները անարժեք բաներ են առհասարակ ։ 

Իսկ հակառակն ընկալողները հենց նրանք են, ովքեր ամեն բառ որսում են, որ քննադատեն։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Տես՝ էլի սկսվեց ռուֆուսական անմտություններն ու վիրավորական տոնով գրառումները: Բայց ինչի՞ չգամ: Դու ի՞նչ գիտես՝ ես հիմա Երևանում չեմ:


Ինչքան էլ որ հակահեղափոխական ես, սիրո ու համերաշխության հեղափոխության շրջանակներում ես քեզ սիրում եմ ու գրածներդ մի կերպ հանդուրժում :ՃՃՃ

----------

Adam (26.10.2018), ivy (26.10.2018), Շինարար (26.10.2018), Տրիբուն (26.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, էն մարդն ասեց որ անձամբ ԻՐ ՀԱՄԱՐ ավանդական ընտանիքը բարձր արժեք ա։ Մարդը  իրավունք ունի անձնական նախընտրություն ունենալու, և նշելու, որ ընտանեկան մոդելն ա ինքն արժեքավորում անձամբ, ինչը  չի նշանակում, որ մյուս մոդելները անարժեք բաներ են առհասարակ ։ 
> 
> Իսկ հակառակն ընկալողները հենց նրանք են, ովքեր ամեն բառ որսում են, որ քննադատեն։


Երբ ինքը խոսում ա մի ամբիոնից որպես երկրի ղեկավար, ինքն անձնական կարծիք չի կարա արտահայտի, ինչ իրա բերանից դուրս էկավ, երկրի ղեկավարի բերանից ա դուրս գալիս։ Ու եթե նույնիսկ իրա անձնական կարծիքն ա, ինձ համար օքեյ չի, որ երկրի ղեկավարը նման անձնական կարծիք ունի։ Ինքն էդպես հստակ պահպանողական ազդանշան ա ուղարկում։ Եթե դու Հայաստանում գիտես մի քաղաքական գործչի, որը մի բանի մասին մի տեսակի անձնական կարծիք ունի, բայց լրիվ հակառակ բանն ա անում իրա քաղաքական գործունեության ընթացքում, խնդրում եմ՝ անունը տուր։

Չէ՛, հիմա կասես՝ ես ընկած բան եմ ման գալիս, որ քննադատեմ։ Բայց ես էդ վիդեոն նայեցի էն բանից հետո, երբ տեսա Նիկոլին սատարած ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի վրդովմունքը ֆեյսբուքում։ Էլի եմ ասում. էդ էն մարդիկ են, որոնք ապրիլ֊մայիսին փողոց են փակել, Շուռնուխի դեպքերից հետո էլ Նիկոլի լռությանն ըմբռնումով են մոտեցել, Երևանի ընտրություններում էլ ՔՊ֊ին են ձայն տվել։ Ու պլյուս Նիկոլն իրա արժեհամակարգով ու գաղափարախոսությամբ ընկնում ա իմ քաղաքական սպեկտրի հակառակ բևեռում։ Ես գոնե կարծում էի, որ ինքը լիբերալ ա, հետևաբար տնտեսապես աջ լինելուց բացի մնացած հարցերում մենք համաձայն ենք։ Բայց փաստորեն, չէ, ինքը նաև պահպանողական ա։

Հ.Գ. Ու էս դեպքում անկեղծ չեմ զարմանում, որ Նիկոլի խոսքը քո համար օքեյ ա, որտև քո արժեհամակարգին ծանոթ լինելով՝ գիտեմ, որ հենց էնտեղից էլ բխում են էս գաղափարները։ Ինձ համար ավելի զարմանալի ա, որ Այվին ու իրա նման լիբերալ հայացքներով լիքը ուրիշ մարդիկ են օքեյ համարում։

----------


## ivy

Բյուր ջան, ես չեմ կարող հավատալ, որ մարդը, ով ամեն գնով փորձեց ու կարողացավ առանց արյան հեղափոխություն անել ու հիմա էլ օրենքի տառից չի շեղվում, Լինչի դատաստաններից էլ կիլոմետրերով հեռու է, լրջորեն դրել էր միասեռակններին ոչնչացնել-չոչնչացնելու հարցն էր քննարկում. էդ աբսուրդ է: Էդ ծայրահեղ արտահայտությունները մի քանի անգամ շեշտելով՝ միայն ցույց էր տալիս, որ դա հարցի լուծման տարբերակ չի կարող լինել:

Եկեք էս իրավիճակում, երբ դեռ ոչ մի կայունություն չկա, երբ առջևում ԱԺ-ի լուծարման ու նոր ընտրություններով հեղափոխությունը իր վերջնական նպատակակետին հասցնելու հարցն է, չկպչենք ամեն բառին ու մեջը հազար իմաստ փնտրենք: Թող ԱԺ-ն ընտրվի, թող Փաշինյանը դառնա վարչապետ, թող էս կառավարությունը վերջապես սկի նորմալ գործել, էն ժամանակ թե ակնաջները, թե աչքերը խիստ կլարենք ու վերջապես կտեսնենք՝ էս մարդը ոնց է աշխատում, ինչ ուղղություն է բռնել, ու հա, ԼԳԲՏ-ի հանդեպ էլ ինչ դիրքորոշում ունի: Ոնց որ արդեն մի քանի անգամ նշվեց թեմայում, էս պահին՝ ԱԺ-ի լուծարման ու նոր ընտրությունների շեմին, ԼԳԲՏ-ի հանդեպ ավելի «լիբերալ» կողմ ուղղակի հնարավոր էլ չէր բռնել՝ առանց ամբողջ երկիրը իր դեմ հանելու: Էլ չասած, որ Նիկոլի կողմից ԼԳԲՏ-ին ուղղված բացահայտ լիբերալ արտահայտություններով էդ խմբի իրավուքները չէին վերականգնվելու, այլ նույնիսկ ատելության ավելի մեծ ալիք էր բարձրանալու, համոզված եմ: Էս հարցը մի օրում չի լուծվելու. պիտի հաշվի նստենք, որ Հայաստանում էն վիճակն է, ինչ կա, ու հարցի լուծման համար պիտի մանր, կոմպրոմիսային ու զգույշ քայլերով առաջ գնալ, այլ ոչ թե ուղիղ լիբերալ կողմ բռնելով. դա միայն վատացնելու է վիճակը:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.10.2018), Արշակ (28.10.2018)

----------


## Adam

Նիկոլը թաքնված գեյ ա: Նա էն գլխից շմայսի հետ խաղեր ա տվել: Թե չէ՝ տենց իրար չէին քրֆի: Մենակ կնիկը կարա մարդուն ասի ձիշովկա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ես չեմ կարող հավատալ, որ մարդը, ով ամեն գնով փորձեց ու կարողացավ առանց արյան հեղափոխություն անել ու հիմա էլ օրենքի տառից չի շեղվում, Լինչի դատաստաններից էլ կիլոմետրերով հեռու է, լրջորեն դրել էր միասեռակններին ոչնչացնել-չոչնչացնելու հարցն էր քննարկում. էդ աբսուրդ է: Էդ ծայրահեղ արտահայտությունները մի քանի անգամ շեշտելով՝ միայն ցույց էր տալիս, որ դա հարցի լուծման տարբերակ չի կարող լինել:
> 
> Եկեք էս իրավիճակում, երբ դեռ ոչ մի կայունություն չկա, երբ առջևում ԱԺ-ի լուծարման ու նոր ընտրություններով հեղափոխությունը իր վերջնական նպատակակետին հասցնելու հարցն է, չկպչենք ամեն բառին ու մեջը հազար իմաստ փնտրենք: Թող ԱԺ-ն ընտրվի, թող Փաշինյանը դառնա վարչապետ, թող էս կառավարությունը վերջապես սկի նորմալ գործել, էն ժամանակ թե ակնաջները, թե աչքերը խիստ կլարենք ու վերջապես կտեսնենք՝ էս մարդը ոնց է աշխատում, ինչ ուղղություն է բռնել, ու հա, ԼԳԲՏ-ի հանդեպ էլ ինչ դիրքորոշում ունի: Ոնց որ արդեն մի քանի անգամ նշվեց թեմայում, էս պահին՝ ԱԺ-ի լուծարման ու նոր ընտրությունների շեմին, ԼԳԲՏ-ի հանդեպ ավելի «լիբերալ» կողմ ուղղակի հնարավոր էլ չէր բռնել՝ առանց ամբողջ երկիրը իր դեմ հանելու: Էլ չասած, որ Նիկոլի կողմից ԼԳԲՏ-ին ուղղված բացահայտ լիբերալ արտահայտություններով էդ խմբի իրավուքները չէին վերականգնվելու, այլ նույնիսկ ատելության ավելի մեծ ալիք էր բարձրանալու, համոզված եմ: Էս հարցը մի օրում չի լուծվելու. պիտի հաշվի նստենք, որ Հայաստանում էն վիճակն է, ինչ կա, ու հարցի լուծման համար պիտի մանր, կոմպրոմիսային ու զգույշ քայլերով առաջ գնալ, այլ ոչ թե ուղիղ լիբերալ կողմ բռնելով. դա միայն վատացնելու է վիճակը:


Ռիփ, բայց սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ իրա ասածից հասկացվում ա՝ գլխացավանք ա, էկեք չքննարկենք։ Ու լուծման երկու տարբերակ ա առաջարկում՝ ոչնչացնել կամ ընդունել գոյությունը։ Իհարկե, իմանալով իրան ու հետևելով գործունեությանը, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ ինքը ոչնչացնելու ուղին չի ընտրի, այլ «գոյությունն ընդունելու», բայց դրանով ինքը չի տարբերվում Հայաստանի հոմոֆոբ մասսայից։ Բայց ինքն ավելի շուտ կնախընտրի ոչ թե ընտրել երկու տարբերակների միջև, այլ ընդհանրապես չխոսել, որովհետև «գլխացավանք» ա, որովհետև պոպուլյարություն ա կորցնելու, իսկ դա իրա համար ամենակարևոր բանն ա։ 

Իսկ նոր ընտրություններից առաջ հենց շատ կարևոր ա էս հարցերի մասին խոսելը, որ հասկանանք՝ ինչ ենք ընտրելու։ Արդյոք ուզու՞մ ենք մի կառավարություն, որի համար մարդու իրավունքներով զբաղվելը գլխացավանք ա լինելու, ու կենտրոնանալու են մենակ բյուջե փող լցնելու ու ներդրողներ բերելու վրա։ Էլի եմ ասում. ծայրահեղ դեպքում կարար Ավինյանի խուսափողական պատասխանից տար, ինչի դեպքում շատ լավ էրևում ա, որ ինքը ԼԳԲՏ իրավունքների պաշտպանության կողմնակից ա, բայց նենց ա արտահայտվում, որ հաչացողները չկարողանան հաչալ։ Իհարկե հայտարարությամբ իրավունքներ չէր վերականգնելու, բայց կարար վարչապետից մեսիջ գնար, որ բռնությունն օքեյ չի, ոնց որ փոխվարչապետն էր արել։ Բայց Նիկոլի համար բռնությունն օքեյ չէր մենակ էն ժամանակ, երբ պետք էր իշխանության գալ։ Հիմա ամեն ինչ անհասկանալի ա։  

Էլի եմ ասում. Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանն ընտրություններից առաջ բացահայտ լիբերալ հայացքներ ա արտահայտել, անգամ պայթեցված DIY ա գնացել, ու դրանից իրա վարկանիշը չի ընկել։ Էս պահին ժողովուրդն էնքան զզված ա ՀՀԿ֊ից ու էնքան ա պաշտում Նիկոլին, որ ՀՀԿ֊ի հոմոֆոբ քարոզչությունը չի ազդում իրանց վրա (հենց Շարմազանովի դեմքին են թռնում ամեն հոմոֆոբ արտահայտությունից հետո), իսկ Նիկոլի ասած ամեն ինչն էլ ասնավանի ա։ 

Մեկ էլ ինչ վերաբերում ա կոմպրոմիսներին, մարդու իրավունքների հարցում ի՞նչ կոմպրոմիս։ Ասե՞լ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքին՝ դե լավ, մի քիչ էլ ծեծվեք, մինչև ընտրություններ լինի, մի բան անենք։ Թե՞ դե լավ, դուք էլ բացահայտ ԼԳԲՏ մի էղեք, ինչ անում եք, ձեր տանը արեք, բայց հանկարծ տնեցիքին չասեք։ Է՞դ ա քո ուզած կոմպրոմիսը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նիկոլը իրա երեկվա պատասխանով արեց առավելագույնը, որ ԼԳՏԲ համայնքի նկատմամբ որևէ տեսակի ոտնձգությունը չեզոքացնի։ ԼԳՏԲ համայնքին ավելի լավ պաշտպանելու ձև հնարավոր չէր գտնել։ 

Աչք ա ծակում էն, որ հեղափոխության առաջին օրվանից լիքը մարդ փորձել ա ամեն ձև հեղափոխությունը կապի իրանց պատկերացմամբ յանի ծայրահեղ լիբերալ, գեյ, ղարաբաղը տալիս են թուրքերին, հանձվում ենք ամերիկային (դե սրանք գիտեք սաղ նույն բանն են) պրոցեսների հետ։ Ասենք, որտեղից որտեղ մեկ էլ Շարմազանովը, հայուգեն դեմքով, մենակ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի վտանգներից ա խոսում, ինչ-որ օդից օրենսդրական նախաձեռնություններով մտնում են ԱԺ։ Այ չաթլախներ, Սերժիկի ժամանակ, որ ԵՄ հետ համաձայնագիր էր ստորագրում, մարդու իրավունքներ-բանից էր խոսում, մի հատ հակա-ԼԳԲՏ օրենսդրության բերեիք ԱԺ ու անցկացնեիք էլի։ Երեկվա հարցը տվող Գևորդ Պետրոսյանն էլ, հարցը տալուց լրիվ էն «ախչի կնիկ, մի հատ տապշկեքս բեր» ավանդապաշտ դեմքով էր հարցը տալիս, յանի, ինձ չխաբես, ես հո հոգուս խորքում տոշնի գիտեմ, որ ձեր մտքին սաղիս գեյ սարքելն ա։ 

Հիմա երեկ եթե Նիկոլը կանգենր ասեր, դե գիտեք ինչ, ես փոշմանել եմ, որ ընտանիք եմ կազմել, երեխեք եմ ունեցել, իրականում վաղ մանկությունից երազել եմ լինել գեյ ու կեցցե՛ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքը, էսօր Երևանում յաթաղաններով գեյերի որս էր սկսված լինելու։ Մարդը հստակ իմանալով հա՛մ հարցի ենթատեքստը, հա՛մ մեր հասարակության պատրաստվածության մակարդակը, հա՛մ ԼԳԲՏ ու պահպանողական համայնքների ակնկալիքները, տվեց հնարավորինս չեզոք պատասխան, որ մի կողմից Գևորգ Պետրոսյանի նման դեգենեռատը չսկսի կոկորդ պատռել, որ հեա սաղիս գեյ են սարքում ու դավայ հարձակվում ենք սաղին սպանենք, մյուս կողմից էլ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքին հստակ ցույց տվեց, որ հարցը օրակարգում ա ու պիտի լուծվի։ Պարզ ա, չասեց որ պիտի լուծվի վաղը։ 

Մի հատ տաս տարի առաջ հեղափոխություն արած ու մեզամից ավելի առաջադեմ Վրաստանում նայեք վերջին օրերին ինչ ա տեղի ունենում, ու ասեք, պատրաստ ենք մենք էսօր երկրի ղեկավարի բերանից լսել էն ինչ Բյուրն ա ուզում լսի, թե՞ չէ։

----------

Freeman (26.10.2018), Lion (26.10.2018), Աթեիստ (26.10.2018), Արշակ (28.10.2018), Բարեկամ (26.10.2018), Ներսես_AM (27.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռիփ, բայց սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ իրա ասածից հասկացվում ա՝ գլխացավանք ա, էկեք չքննարկենք։ Ու լուծման երկու տարբերակ ա առաջարկում՝ ոչնչացնել կամ ընդունել գոյությունը։ Իհարկե, իմանալով իրան ու հետևելով գործունեությանը, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ ինքը ոչնչացնելու ուղին չի ընտրի, այլ «գոյությունն ընդունելու», բայց դրանով ինքը չի տարբերվում Հայաստանի հոմոֆոբ մասսայից։ Բայց ինքն ավելի շուտ կնախընտրի ոչ թե ընտրել երկու տարբերակների միջև, այլ ընդհանրապես չխոսել, որովհետև «գլխացավանք» ա, որովհետև պոպուլյարություն ա կորցնելու, իսկ դա իրա համար ամենակարևոր բանն ա։ 
> 
> Իսկ նոր ընտրություններից առաջ հենց շատ կարևոր ա էս հարցերի մասին խոսելը, որ հասկանանք՝ ինչ ենք ընտրելու։ Արդյոք ուզու՞մ ենք մի կառավարություն, որի համար մարդու իրավունքներով զբաղվելը գլխացավանք ա լինելու, ու կենտրոնանալու են մենակ բյուջե փող լցնելու ու ներդրողներ բերելու վրա։ Էլի եմ ասում. ծայրահեղ դեպքում կարար Ավինյանի խուսափողական պատասխանից տար, ինչի դեպքում շատ լավ էրևում ա, որ ինքը ԼԳԲՏ իրավունքների պաշտպանության կողմնակից ա, բայց նենց ա արտահայտվում, որ հաչացողները չկարողանան հաչալ։ Իհարկե հայտարարությամբ իրավունքներ չէր վերականգնելու, բայց կարար վարչապետից մեսիջ գնար, որ բռնությունն օքեյ չի, ոնց որ փոխվարչապետն էր արել։ Բայց Նիկոլի համար բռնությունն օքեյ չէր մենակ էն ժամանակ, երբ պետք էր իշխանության գալ։ Հիմա ամեն ինչ անհասկանալի ա։  
> 
> Էլի եմ ասում. Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանն ընտրություններից առաջ բացահայտ լիբերալ հայացքներ ա արտահայտել, անգամ պայթեցված DIY ա գնացել, ու դրանից իրա վարկանիշը չի ընկել։ Էս պահին ժողովուրդն էնքան զզված ա ՀՀԿ֊ից ու էնքան ա պաշտում Նիկոլին, որ ՀՀԿ֊ի հոմոֆոբ քարոզչությունը չի ազդում իրանց վրա (հենց Շարմազանովի դեմքին են թռնում ամեն հոմոֆոբ արտահայտությունից հետո), իսկ Նիկոլի ասած ամեն ինչն էլ ասնավանի ա։ 
> 
> Մեկ էլ ինչ վերաբերում ա կոմպրոմիսներին, մարդու իրավունքների հարցում ի՞նչ կոմպրոմիս։ Ասե՞լ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքին՝ դե լավ, մի քիչ էլ ծեծվեք, մինչև ընտրություններ լինի, մի բան անենք։ Թե՞ դե լավ, դուք էլ բացահայտ ԼԳԲՏ մի էղեք, ինչ անում եք, ձեր տանը արեք, բայց հանկարծ տնեցիքին չասեք։ Է՞դ ա քո ուզած կոմպրոմիսը։


Բյուր, ես հազար տոկոս համոզած եմ, որ նոր ԱԺ-ում նենց կազմ ա լինելու, որտեղ հանգիստ մթնոլորտում կարելի ա քննարկել ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի հարցերը ու լիքը հարցրեի մանրից սկսել լուծում տալ։ Էս ԱԺ-ի ամբիոնից, էս պրոցեսների կիզակետում, ոչ մի խելոք մարդ ռիսկի չի գնա։ Ձև չկա, լիքը առաջադեմ ջահելներ են լինելու նոր ԱԺ-ում, որոնք համ խնդիրն են հասկանալու համ էլ կամք են ունենալու քննարկելու ու լուծումներ գտնելու։ 

Րաֆֆին կարար հայտարարեր, մալադեց ․․․ իսկ ու՞ր ա հիմա Րաֆֆին։ Իրա էտ հայտարարությունից հետո քանի՞ անգամ ա ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի վիճակը լավացել։   Քանի՞ գրամի օգուտ ա տվել իրականում ԼԳԲՏ համայնքին Րաֆֆիի էտ սկզբունային մոտեցումը։

----------

ivy (26.10.2018), Աթեիստ (26.10.2018), Արշակ (28.10.2018), Ներսես_AM (27.10.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Երբ ինքը խոսում ա մի ամբիոնից որպես երկրի ղեկավար, ինքն անձնական կարծիք չի կարա արտահայտի, ինչ իրա բերանից դուրս էկավ, երկրի ղեկավարի բերանից ա դուրս գալիս։ Ու եթե նույնիսկ իրա անձնական կարծիքն ա, ինձ համար օքեյ չի, որ երկրի ղեկավարը նման անձնական կարծիք ունի։ Ինքն էդպես հստակ պահպանողական ազդանշան ա ուղարկում։ Եթե դու Հայաստանում գիտես մի քաղաքական գործչի, որը մի բանի մասին մի տեսակի անձնական կարծիք ունի, բայց լրիվ հակառակ բանն ա անում իրա քաղաքական գործունեության ընթացքում, խնդրում եմ՝ անունը տուր։
> 
> Չէ՛, հիմա կասես՝ ես ընկած բան եմ ման գալիս, որ քննադատեմ։ Բայց ես էդ վիդեոն նայեցի էն բանից հետո, երբ տեսա Նիկոլին սատարած ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի վրդովմունքը ֆեյսբուքում։ Էլի եմ ասում. էդ էն մարդիկ են, որոնք ապրիլ֊մայիսին փողոց են փակել, Շուռնուխի դեպքերից հետո էլ Նիկոլի լռությանն ըմբռնումով են մոտեցել, Երևանի ընտրություններում էլ ՔՊ֊ին են ձայն տվել։ Ու պլյուս Նիկոլն իրա արժեհամակարգով ու գաղափարախոսությամբ ընկնում ա իմ քաղաքական սպեկտրի հակառակ բևեռում։ Ես գոնե կարծում էի, որ ինքը լիբերալ ա, հետևաբար տնտեսապես աջ լինելուց բացի մնացած հարցերում մենք համաձայն ենք։ Բայց փաստորեն, չէ, ինքը նաև պահպանողական ա։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ու էս դեպքում անկեղծ չեմ զարմանում, որ Նիկոլի խոսքը քո համար օքեյ ա, որտև քո արժեհամակարգին ծանոթ լինելով՝ գիտեմ, որ հենց էնտեղից էլ բխում են էս գաղափարները։ Ինձ համար ավելի զարմանալի ա, որ Այվին ու իրա նման լիբերալ հայացքներով լիքը ուրիշ մարդիկ են օքեյ համարում։


Բյուր ջան, եթե դու Նիկոլի ասածներն ու տեսակետը նույնքան իրականությանը մոտ ես մեկնաբանում, որքան քեզ թվացել ա, թե ծանոթ ես իմ արժեհամակարգին, ապա դու երկու հարցում էլ իրականությունից շատ հեռու ես, համենայնդեպս երկրորդի մասին վկայում եմ անձամբ ու դու որևէ փաստ չունես հակառակում «համոզված» լինելու: Դրանք քո սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումներն են, նախատրամադրվածությամբ թերևս ներշնչվող, ինչպես փաստորեն և Նիկոլի դեպքում, որոնք, ինչքան էլ չընդունես, կարող են կապ չունենալ օբյեկտիվ իրականության հետ, ու գոնե երկրորդի դեպքում գոնե պիտի ընդունես, որ ես քեզանից լավ գիտեմ, թե որն ա իմ արժեհամակարգը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, եթե դու Նիկոլի ասածներն ու տեսակետը նույնքան իրականությանը մոտ ես մեկնաբանում, որքան քեզ թվացել ա, թե ծանոթ ես իմ արժեհամակարգին, ապա դու երկու հարցում էլ իրականությունից շատ հեռու ես, համենայնդեպս երկրորդի մասին վկայում եմ անձամբ ու դու որևէ փաստ չունես հակառակում «համոզված» լինելու: Դրանք քո սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումներն են, նախատրամադրվածությամբ թերևս ներշնչվող, ինչպես փաստորեն և Նիկոլի դեպքում, որոնք, ինչքան էլ չընդունես, կարող են կապ չունենալ օբյեկտիվ իրականության հետ, ու գոնե երկրորդի դեպքում գոնե պիտի ընդունես, որ ես քեզանից լավ գիտեմ, թե որն ա իմ արժեհամակարգը:


Օքեյ, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ քո կողմից առավել աջ պահպանողական հայացքներ եմ նկատել, ու ստեղ խոսքը մենակ ԼԳԲՏ թեմաների մասին չի, այլ նաև մասնավոր սեփականության, ֆեմինիզմի ու այլ թեմաների մասին։ Եթե ԼԳԲՏ հարցերում առավել լիբերալ ես, քան մնացած հարցերում, ուրեմն ավելի քան ուրախ եմ։ 
Բայց ես պատճառ չունեմ քո նկատմամբ նախատրամադրվածություն ունենալու, ոչ էլ առավելևս Նիկոլի։ Ինձ մոտ ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի պարզ ա, քան ձեզ թվում ա. հիպոթեզ, դատա ու անալիզ, եզրակացություն, նոր հիպոթեզ ելնելով նախկին եզրակացությունից, դատա, անալիզ, եզրակացություն։ Տվյալ կոնտեքստում հետևյալն ա.
հիպոթեզ. Նիկոլը ձախ ա, դատա ու անալիզ. կապիտալիստական օրենսդրական փոփոխություններ, եզրակացություն. տնտեսական հարցերում աջ ա։ Նոր հիպոթեզ. Նիկոլը լիբերալ ա կամ ցենտրիստ, դատա ու անալիզ. ԼԳԲՏ հարցերը գլխացավանք ա, եզրակացություն. Նիկոլը վսյո ժը ավելի աջ ա, քան կարծում էի, հիպոթեզ. Նիկոլը ֆեմինիստ ա, դատա. կառավարությունում ընդամենը երկու կին կա, եզրակացություն. Նիկոլը ֆեմինիստ չի։ Ու էսքան ժամանակ իմ բոլոր հիպոթեզները սխալ են դուրս էկել, բայց հաջորդը երևի լինելու ա՝ Նիկոլը պահպանողական ա, տեսնենք դրանից ինչ դուրս կգա։

Իսկ Նիկոլի աջակիցների դեպքում սենց ա. հիպոթեզ. Նիկոլը լավն ա, իսկ էս տիպի հիպոթեզը էսպես կոչված testable չի, ինչի արդյունքում դատան ինչ էլ ասի, մեկ ա Նիկոլը լավն ա, որովհետև ցիրկուլյար մտածողության պատճառով ամբողջ դատան հօգուտ հիպոթեզի ա աշխատում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նիկոլը իրա երեկվա պատասխանով արեց առավելագույնը, որ ԼԳՏԲ համայնքի նկատմամբ որևէ տեսակի ոտնձգությունը չեզոքացնի։ ԼԳՏԲ համայնքին ավելի լավ պաշտպանելու ձև հնարավոր չէր գտնել։ 
> 
> Աչք ա ծակում էն, որ հեղափոխության առաջին օրվանից լիքը մարդ փորձել ա ամեն ձև հեղափոխությունը կապի իրանց պատկերացմամբ յանի ծայրահեղ լիբերալ, գեյ, ղարաբաղը տալիս են թուրքերին, հանձվում ենք ամերիկային (դե սրանք գիտեք սաղ նույն բանն են) պրոցեսների հետ։ Ասենք, որտեղից որտեղ մեկ էլ Շարմազանովը, հայուգեն դեմքով, մենակ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի վտանգներից ա խոսում, ինչ-որ օդից օրենսդրական նախաձեռնություններով մտնում են ԱԺ։ Այ չաթլախներ, Սերժիկի ժամանակ, որ ԵՄ հետ համաձայնագիր էր ստորագրում, մարդու իրավունքներ-բանից էր խոսում, մի հատ հակա-ԼԳԲՏ օրենսդրության բերեիք ԱԺ ու անցկացնեիք էլի։ Երեկվա հարցը տվող Գևորդ Պետրոսյանն էլ, հարցը տալուց լրիվ էն «ախչի կնիկ, մի հատ տապշկեքս բեր» ավանդապաշտ դեմքով էր հարցը տալիս, յանի, ինձ չխաբես, ես հո հոգուս խորքում տոշնի գիտեմ, որ ձեր մտքին սաղիս գեյ սարքելն ա։ 
> 
> Հիմա երեկ եթե Նիկոլը կանգենր ասեր, դե գիտեք ինչ, ես փոշմանել եմ, որ ընտանիք եմ կազմել, երեխեք եմ ունեցել, իրականում վաղ մանկությունից երազել եմ լինել գեյ ու կեցցե՛ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքը, էսօր Երևանում յաթաղաններով գեյերի որս էր սկսված լինելու։ Մարդը հստակ իմանալով հա՛մ հարցի ենթատեքստը, հա՛մ մեր հասարակության պատրաստվածության մակարդակը, հա՛մ ԼԳԲՏ ու պահպանողական համայնքների ակնկալիքները, տվեց հնարավորինս չեզոք պատասխան, որ մի կողմից Գևորգ Պետրոսյանի նման դեգենեռատը չսկսի կոկորդ պատռել, որ հեա սաղիս գեյ են սարքում ու դավայ հարձակվում ենք սաղին սպանենք, մյուս կողմից էլ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքին հստակ ցույց տվեց, որ հարցը օրակարգում ա ու պիտի լուծվի։ Պարզ ա, չասեց որ պիտի լուծվի վաղը։ 
> 
> Մի հատ տաս տարի առաջ հեղափոխություն արած ու մեզամից ավելի առաջադեմ Վրաստանում նայեք վերջին օրերին ինչ ա տեղի ունենում, ու ասեք, պատրաստ ենք մենք էսօր երկրի ղեկավարի բերանից լսել էն ինչ Բյուրն ա ուզում լսի, թե՞ չէ։


Տրիբուն, չէ էլի, չեզոք պատասխան չէր։ Չեզոք պատասխան Տիգրան Ավինյանն էր տվել, կարար ինքն էլ մի երկու նախադասությամբ չեզոք մի բան ասեր, անցներ, ոչ թե հինգ րոպե լոլո կարդար։ Եթե չեզոք լիներ, ԼԳԲՏ համայնքը հիմա քեֆ֊ուրախություն էր անում։ Մարդը ասում ա՝ ԱԱԾ֊ին հանձնարարել ա ԼԳԲՏ ֆորումը ստուգի։ Դրա ի՞նչն ա չեզոք։ Տենց բաներ Սովետի ժամանակ էին ստուգում։ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքը թույլ ու խոցելի ա, կարելի ա իրանցից երես թեքել ու գլխացավանք անվանել իրանց խնդիրները, մեկ ա, շատ֊շատ մի հինգ գեյ ֆեյսբուքում ջղյանացած գրառում անեն, տասնհինգ հոգով էլ ցույցի դուրս գան ու պրծ։ 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Վրաստանին, ապա Հայաստանը չափից դուրս շատ ա հենց հետհեղափոխական Վրաստանի ուղին բռնել։ Իսկ Վրաստանի օրինակով գիտենք, որ դա չի աշխատում։ Ուրիշ ուղի ա պետք։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես հազար տոկոս համոզած եմ, որ նոր ԱԺ-ում նենց կազմ ա լինելու, որտեղ հանգիստ մթնոլորտում կարելի ա քննարկել ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի հարցերը ու լիքը հարցրեի մանրից սկսել լուծում տալ։ Էս ԱԺ-ի ամբիոնից, էս պրոցեսների կիզակետում, ոչ մի խելոք մարդ ռիսկի չի գնա։ Ձև չկա, լիքը առաջադեմ ջահելներ են լինելու նոր ԱԺ-ում, որոնք համ խնդիրն են հասկանալու համ էլ կամք են ունենալու քննարկելու ու լուծումներ գտնելու։ 
> 
> Րաֆֆին կարար հայտարարեր, մալադեց ․․․ իսկ ու՞ր ա հիմա Րաֆֆին։ Իրա էտ հայտարարությունից հետո քանի՞ անգամ ա ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի վիճակը լավացել։   Քանի՞ գրամի օգուտ ա տվել իրականում ԼԳԲՏ համայնքին Րաֆֆիի էտ սկզբունային մոտեցումը։


Րաֆֆիի վարկանիշը կտրուկ ընկավ էն բանից հետո, երբ գնաց Վովայի հետ աղոթելու։ 
Ուզում եմ ասել՝ Րաֆֆին էլ Նիկոլի պես պոպուլիստ ա, բայց էս հարցում չի խուսափել դիրքորոշում հայտնելուց, ու դրանից իրա վարկանիշը չի ընկել, ուրիշ բանից ա ընկել։ Եթե Րաֆֆին նախագահ դառնար, գուցե որևէ բան փոխվեր ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի համար։ Բայց Րաֆֆին գնաց քաղաքական ինքնասպանության։ Ու ի դեպ, էդ օրերին, երբ DIY֊ը պայթեցվել էր, ու դաշնակները հանցագործներին արդարացնում էին, Րաֆֆու էդ մի DIY գնալն ահագին մեծ բարոյական աջակցություն էր ԼԳԲՏ համայնքին։ Մի երկրում, որտեղ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքը թե՛ ֆիզիկապես, թե՛ հոգեբանորեն ամեն վայրկյան հալածվում ա (դու չես պատկերացնի սպառնալիքների ահռելի քանակը, որ ամեն օր ստանում են էդ մարդիկ, դե ֆիզիկական հարձակումների մասին էլ իմանում ենք), որևէ նշանավոր քաղաքական գործչի ասած մի նախադասությունը կարա մի քիչ իրանց կյանքը հեշտացնի։ Էս Շուռնուխի դեպքերից հետո նույնիսկ, երբ բոլորը դրել, զոհերին էին մեղադրում, նույնիսկ հասարակ մահկանացուների աջակցող երկու բառանոց ստատուսներն ահագին մեծ արժեք ունեին իրանց համար։

----------


## Բարեկամ

Բյուր ջան, միայն տեսածդ ու լսածդ դնելը ինչ-որ հիպոթետիկ անալիտիկ մոդելների մեջ ու կարծելը, թե բացահայտում ես իրականությունը, չեմ կարծում, թե չսխալվելու ճիշտ ճանապարհն ա: Կա նաև զգացողություն ու սրտի թելադրանք, որոնց արժի բանի տեղ դնել նույնպես :

----------


## Բարեկամ

ինչ վերաբերում ա արժեհամակարգերը որոշելու մեթոդներին, մի անեկդոտ հիշեցի. 
- ես չգիտեի որ բուսակեր ես:
- հա, վերջերս եմ դառել:
- բա ո՞նց որոշեցիր, կենդանիներին ես խղճում:
- չէ հա, որսի սիրահար եմ
- ուրեմն առողջ ապրելակերպ
- օրը երեք տուփ ծխում եմ
- բա էլ ի՞նչ
- փորձեցի գեյ դառնամ, բան դուրս չեկավ, ֆեմինիզմն էլ ձանձրալի էր  ու անհռտաքրքիր, տենց որոշեցի դառնալ բուսակեր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, միայն տեսածդ ու լսածդ դնելը ինչ-որ հիպոթետիկ անալիտիկ մոդելների մեջ ու կարծելը, թե բացահայտում ես իրականությունը, չեմ կարծում, թե չսխալվելու ճիշտ ճանապարհն ա: Կա նաև զգացողություն ու սրտի թելադրանք, որոնց արժի բանի տեղ դնել նույնպես :


Ո՞վ ա ասում, որ չսխալվելն ա իմ ուշքն ու միտքը։ Իմ նպատակն իրականությունը հասկանալն ա, իսկ դա հնարավոր ա ունեցած տվյալները վերլուծելով ու նոր տվյալներ հավաքելով։ Ներքին զգացողություններով ու սրտի թելադրանքով առաջնորդվելու դեպքում ընդամենը կհանգենք իրականության աղճատված ընկալման։ Կորոշենք, որ Նիկոլը լավն ա ներքին զգացողություններով ու կշարունակենք պնդել, որ լավն ա նույնիսկ էն դեպքում, երբ (տեսականորեն, որտև գիտեմ, որ գոնե էս մի բանը չի անի) ԼԳԲՏ անձանց հավաքի, մի տեղում վառի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինչ վերաբերում ա արժեհամակարգերը որոշելու մեթոդներին, մի անեկդոտ հիշեցի. 
> - ես չգիտեի որ բուսակեր ես:
> - հա, վերջերս եմ դառել:
> - բա ո՞նց որոշեցիր, կենդանիներին ես խղճում:
> - չէ հա, որսի սիրահար եմ
> - ուրեմն առողջ ապրելակերպ
> - օրը երեք տուփ ծխում եմ
> - բա էլ ի՞նչ
> - փորձեցի գեյ դառնամ, բան դուրս չեկավ, ֆեմինիզմն էլ ձանձրալի էր  ու անհռտաքրքիր, տենց որոշեցի դառնալ բուսակեր:


Անեկդոտը հեչ տեղին չի  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Անեկդոտը հեչ տեղին չի


կոկրետ իմ արժեհամակարգը որոշելուդ առումով լրիվ ինքն ա :p

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> կոկրետ իմ արժեհամակարգը որոշելուդ առումով լրիվ ինքն ա :p


Բացարձակ։ Կան լիբերալ հայացքներ, կան պահպանողական հայացքներ, կան սոցիալիստական հայացքներ։ Ու էլի տարբեր տեսակի հայացքներ կան, ու ամեն մեկը գալիս ա արժեհամակարգի ու համոզմունքների փնջով։ Սովորաբար ֆեմինիստ պահպանողականներ չեն լինում, ոչ էլ մասնավորի շահերը պաշտպանող սոցիալիստներ։ Հետևաբար, եթե դու հակաֆեմինստական ու պրո֊մասնավոր մտքեր ես արտահայտել, ապա ավելի հավանական ա, որ դու կոնտինուումի պահպանողական ծայրին ես։ Իհարկե, կարա նաև լինի Դանիայի պահպանողականների նման, որոնք պահպանողական են շատ հարցերում, իսկ ԼԳԲՏ հարցերում կա՛մ ոչինչ չեն ասում, կա՛մ պրո֊հավասարություն են խոսում, բայց տվյալ դեպքում իրանք դա անում են ընտրություններում ձայն չկորցնելու համար, որովհետև Դանիայի պես երկրում ԼԳԲՏ անձանց հավասար իրավունքների դեմ խոսելը քուլ չի, ու քննադատության ա արժանանում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բարեկամ, ի դեպ, հատուկ ակումբը փորփրեցի, որ տեսնեմ, թե ինչ տեսակետ ունես ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի մասին։ Ըստ էության, որևէ տեղ որևէ կոշտ կարծիք չես արտահայտել որևէ ուղղությամբ, ու միակ գրառումները էդ թեմայով որ տեսա, սա էր ու դրա հաջորդը, որոնք «արդեն շատ ա բանը բանից անցնում» տեսակետի տպավորություն էր թողնում։ Հետևաբար, ԼԳԲՏ անձանց իրավունքների մասին ունեցածդ համոզմունքների մասին կարծիք կազմել կարող էի մենակ իմանալով ընդհանուր ֆեմինիզմի ու մասնավորի մասին կարծիքիդ ու էսպիսի գրառման մասին։ Հետևաբար, ոնց որ թե էնքան էլ չէի սխալվում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ մոտ ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի պարզ ա, քան ձեզ թվում ա. հիպոթեզ, դատա ու անալիզ, եզրակացություն, նոր հիպոթեզ ելնելով նախկին եզրակացությունից, դատա, անալիզ, եզրակացություն։ Տվյալ կոնտեքստում հետևյալն ա.
> հիպոթեզ. Նիկոլը ձախ ա, դատա ու անալիզ. կապիտալիստական օրենսդրական փոփոխություններ, եզրակացություն. տնտեսական հարցերում աջ ա։ Նոր հիպոթեզ. Նիկոլը լիբերալ ա կամ ցենտրիստ, դատա ու անալիզ. ԼԳԲՏ հարցերը գլխացավանք ա, եզրակացություն. Նիկոլը վսյո ժը ավելի աջ ա, քան կարծում էի, հիպոթեզ. Նիկոլը ֆեմինիստ ա, դատա. կառավարությունում ընդամենը երկու կին կա, եզրակացություն. Նիկոլը ֆեմինիստ չի։ Ու էսքան ժամանակ իմ բոլոր հիպոթեզները սխալ են դուրս էկել, բայց հաջորդը երևի լինելու ա՝ Նիկոլը պահպանողական ա, տեսնենք դրանից ինչ դուրս կգա։
> 
> Իսկ Նիկոլի աջակիցների դեպքում սենց ա. հիպոթեզ. Նիկոլը լավն ա, իսկ էս տիպի հիպոթեզը էսպես կոչված testable չի, ինչի արդյունքում դատան ինչ էլ ասի, մեկ ա Նիկոլը լավն ա, որովհետև ցիրկուլյար մտածողության պատճառով ամբողջ դատան հօգուտ հիպոթեզի ա աշխատում։


Ախչի պրոֆեսո՞ր  :Jpit: ))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ախչի պրոֆեսո՞ր ))


Ես պրոֆեսոր չեմ, մալյառ եմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես պրոֆեսոր չեմ, մալյառ եմ


Չէ, դու պրոֆեսոր ես, ձևեր մի թափի։  :Tongue:  Բայց մալյառ ասեցիր հիշեցի, մալյառն ու՞ր ա, կարոտել եմ։  :LOL: 

Բյուր, մեթոդդ լավն ա, կիրառումդ՝ չէ։ Քանի որ դատադ կամ անվստահելի ա, կամ ճշգրիտ չի։

Անվստահելի ա, քանի որ վերցրել ես *ժամանակավոր* կառավարության *վեցամսյա* գործունեությունն ու վարչապետի հայտարարությունները, երբ ԱԺ-ում փոքրամասնության կառավարություն ա ու գործում ա ագրեսիվ մեծամասնության պարագայում, ու հստակ եզրահանգումներ ես արել, դոկտոր ջան։  

Ճշգրիտ չի, քանի որ քո ամեն դատային հակառակ դատա կա։ Օրինակ՝ հարկային փոփոխությունների *դեռ ընդամենը նախաձեռնությունը* կարող ա աջական դիտարկվի, բայց նվազագույն կենսաթոշակը վերջապես բարձրացնել ու նվազագույն սպառողական զամբյուղին հավասարեցնելու *արդեն ընդունած որոշումը* ձախական ա։ Կառավարությունում երկու կին անդամը ֆեմինիստական չի, բայց ԸՕ-ում առաջարկվող փոփոխություններով կանանց քվոտան 25%-ից 30% սարքելը ֆեմինիստական ա։ Նիկոլի հայտարարությունը, որ իրանց կառավարության հիմնական պրոբլեմը էն ա, որ կանայաք բավարար ներկայացված չէն, էլի ֆեմինիստական ա։ Ոնց որ մենակ ԼԳԲՏ դեպքումա դատադ մի թեթև աշխատում, էն էլ վերապահումներով ու կարելի ա վերագրել անցումային փուլին։ Իսկ անցումային փուի դատան, գիտես, վստահելի չի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, դու պրոֆեսոր ես, ձևեր մի թափի։  Բայց մալյառ ասեցիր հիշեցի, մալյառն ու՞ր ա, կարոտել եմ։ 
> 
> Բյուր, մեթոդդ լավն ա, կիրառումդ՝ չէ։ Քանի որ դատադ կամ անվստահելի ա, կամ ճշգրիտ չի։
> 
> Անվստահելի ա, քանի որ վերցրել ես *ժամանակավոր* կառավարության *վեցամսյա* գործունեությունն ու վարչապետի հայտարարությունները, երբ ԱԺ-ում փոքրամասնության կառավարություն ա ու գործում ա ագրեսիվ մեծամասնության պարագայում, ու հստակ եզրահանգումներ ես արել, դոկտոր ջան։


Նայի, ժամանակավոր կառավարությունն ըստ էության նախընտրական քարոզարշավ ա տանում էս ամբողջ ընթացքում։ Էս անցումային փուլը պիտի օգտագործի ցույց տալու համար, թե ինչու՞ ես որպես ընտրող պիտի ուզենամ, որ էս կառավարությունը մնա։ Հետևաբար, իրանց գործունեությունը տեսնելով՝ պիտի որոշում կայացնեմ որպես քաղաքացի ուզու՞մ եմ իրանք մնան, ՀՀԿ֊ին հե՞տ բերենք, թե՞ մի երրորդ կուսակցության ձայն տամ։ 




> Ճշգրիտ չի, քանի որ քո ամեն դատային հակառակ դատա կա։ Օրինակ՝ հարկային փոփոխությունների *դեռ ընդամենը նախաձեռնությունը* կարող ա աջական դիտարկվի, բայց նվազագույն կենսաթոշակը վերջապես բարձրացնել ու նվազագույն սպառողական զամբյուղին հավասարեցնելու *արդեն ընդունած որոշումը* ձախական ա։


Ու՞ր ա էս որոշումը։ Ես մենակ լսել եմ, որ Մանեն ասել ա, որ ուզում են անել։ Իհարկե ձախական ա, ընդունում եմ, բայց շատ ավելի փոքր փոփոխություն ա ու շատ ավելի քիչ սոցիալական հավասարություն հաստատող, քան համահարթեցումը կլինի որպես սոցիալական անարդարություն հաստատող։ Բայց դե չեղածից լավ ա, ընդունեցինք, որ սա ձախական ա, անցանք առաջ։




> Կառավարությունում երկու կին անդամը ֆեմինիստական չի, բայց ԸՕ-ում առաջարկվող փոփոխություններով կանանց քվոտան 25%-ից 30% սարքելը ֆեմինիստական ա։ Նիկոլի հայտարարությունը, որ իրանց կառավարության հիմնական պրոբլեմը էն ա, որ կանայաք բավարար ներկայացված չէն, էլի ֆեմինիստական ա։ Ոնց որ մենակ ԼԳԲՏ դեպքումա դատադ մի թեթև աշխատում, էն էլ վերապահումներով ու կարելի ա վերագրել անցումային փուլին։ Իսկ անցումային փուի դատան, գիտես, վստահելի չի։


Եթե քվոտան 70% էլ սարքեն, ու կառավարությունում էլի երկու կին լինի, էլի ֆեմինիստական չի։ Հիմա էլ երբ դժգոհություններ են հնչում, թե կառավարությունում երկու կին կա, որպես հակափաստարկ բերում են, թե՝ լիքը կին փոխնախարար կա, թե նախարարություններում լիքը կին աշխատող կա։ Ստեղ հարցն էն ա, որ կանանց ղեկավար պաշտոններ չեն վստահվում։ Ընդունում եմ. քվոտան 30% սարքելը թեև շատ աննշան, բայց առաջընթաց ա, բայց ավելի շատ թոզ փչոցի ա, քան առաջընթաց։ Ի դեպ, նույն Նիկոլին հարցրել են կառավարության կազմում ընդամենը երկու կանանց մասին, ինքը էլի տենց օդային պատասխան ա տվել, ոնց որ ԼԳԲՏ֊ի դեպքում։ Մոտավորապես՝ հա, գիտեմ, որ խնդիր ա, բայց դե ինչ անենք, էս ա։ 

Օք, սպասենք անցումային փուլն անցնի, տեսնենք հետո ինչ ա լինելու։

----------

Տրիբուն (26.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու՞ր ա էս որոշումը։ Ես մենակ լսել եմ, որ Մանեն ասել ա, որ ուզում են անել։


Օրենքի փոփոխությունների նախագիծն արդեն պատրաստ ա ու դրած ա e-draft.am-ում, գումարած 2019 թվականի պետական բյուջեի նախագծով կենսաթոշակային ծախսերը արդեն հաշվարկված են 25.500 նվազագույնով։ 

Իսկ այ հարկային փոփոխությունների մասով դեռ ոչ մի կոնկրետություն չկա, բացի Նիկոլի լայվից։  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Օրենքի փոփոխությունների նախագիծն արդեն պատրաստ ա ու դրած ա e-draft.am-ում, գումարած 2019 թվականի պետական բյուջեի նախագծով կենսաթոշակային ծախսերը արդեն հաշվարկված են 25.500 նվազագույնով։ 
> 
> Իսկ այ հարկային փոփոխությունների մասով դեռ ոչ մի կոնկրետություն չկա, բացի Նիկոլի լայվից։


Լայվից բացի մեկ էլ մի անգամ էլ վերջերս էլի ա նշել, որ համահարթեցման են անցնելու, արդեն չեմ հիշում ինչ կոնտեքստում։ Բայց տեսակետ կա, որ Տիգրան Ավինյանն ա տնտեսապես սենց թունդ աջական գաղափարները Նիկոլի վզին փաթաթում  :Jpit:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Բյուր ջան, բերածդ գրառումներս ընդամենը ցույց են տալիս, որ ինձ դուր չի գալիս ծայրահեղ ձախությունը (դա երկրորդ գրառումը, առաջինը չեզոք նորություն էր), ինչպես նաև ծայրահեղ աջությունը, ու առհասարակ ծայրահեղության ջատագով չեմ, դոգմատիկ իզմները նույնպես ինձ չեն ոգևորում, մասնավոր սեփականության նկատմամբ կոնկրետ հայացքներ ոչ ունեմ, ոչ էլ արտահայտել եմ (չգիտեմ էդ որտեղից հնարեցիր, գուցե դրանից էլ մի բան պեղես), իսկ միասեռականների հանդեպ իմ վերաբերմունքի մասին դու ոչինչ չգիտես, ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում բացատրություն տալ, բայց մի փաստ կասեմ. աղջկաս մոտիկ ընկերը (արական սեռի) գեյ ա, ու ես ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ ճիշտ նույն ձևով, ինչ ձևով որ չունեմ ոչ գեյ ընկերների ու ընդհանրապես ընկերուհիների հետ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, բերածդ գրառումներս ընդամենը ցույց են տալիս, որ ինձ դուր չի գալիս ծայրահեղ ձախությունը (դա երկրորդ գրառումը, առաջինը չեզոք նորություն էր), ինչպես նաև ծայրահեղ աջությունը, ու առհասարակ ծայրահեղության ջատագով չեմ, դոգմատիկ իզմները նույնպես ինձ չեն ոգևորում, մասնավոր սեփականության նկատմամբ կոնկրետ հայացքներ ոչ ունեմ, ոչ էլ արտահայտել եմ (չգիտեմ էդ որտեղից հնարեցիր, գուցե դրանից էլ մի բան պեղես), իսկ միասեռականների հանդեպ իմ վերաբերմունքի մասին դու ոչինչ չգիտես, ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում բացատրություն տալ, բայց մի փաստ կասեմ. աղջկաս մոտիկ ընկերը (արական սեռի) գեյ ա, ու ես ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ ճիշտ նույն ձևով, ինչ ձևով որ չունեմ ոչ գեյ ընկերների ու ընդհանրապես ընկերուհիների հետ:


Եթե նկատեցիր, մասնավոր սեփականություն բառը չեմ օգտագործել, այլ ընդհանրապես մասնավորը։ Ու եթե նկատեցիր, ես քեզ հոմոֆոբ չանվանեցի։ Բայց ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի նկատմամբ դու ունես որոշակի վերապահումներ։ Ստեղ հարցը ընկերներ ունենալ֊չունենալը չի, այլ ԼԳԲՏ անձանց իրավունքներին որոշակի վերապահումներով մոտենալը։ Եթե տենց չի, հաճելիորեն կզարմանամ։

----------


## Adam

Հայկօ, էրեկվա գրառումիցդ հետո գլուխ եմ ջարդում, որ հասկանամ՝ ինձ էիր կպնու՞մ, թե՞ Տիրանին: Դրույթ բառը մոռացել եմ ինչ ա նշանակում: Ի՞նչ ասել է դրույթ: Ծանոթ չեմ բառի հետ ես դրույթի, հանկարծ չմտածես՝ քյարթ եմ՝ եղունգով ճկույթի:

----------

Հայկօ (27.10.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ուրեմն հարցերի կարևորությունը տարբեր մարդկանց համար տարբեր են։ Բայց Նիկոլը երկրի ղեկավար ա ու ունի նախարարներ, որոնցից ամեն մեկը կոնկրետ ոլորտի կարևոր հարցերով ա զբաղվում։ Իսկ ԼԳԲՏ անձանց իրավունքները կրթական բարեփոխումներից պակաս կարևոր չեն, որտև էդ մարդիկ ամեն օր սպառնալիքների տակ են, մեկումեջ էլ ծեծում են իրանց մենակ նրա համար, որ ԼԳԲՏ են։ Ու ավելին՝ էդ ամենը չի պակասել Նիկոլի վարչապետ դառնալուց հետո։ Հետևաբար, հարցը կարևոր ա ու պետք ա անդրադառնալ։ Մինչև հիմա Նիկոլը շատ սիրուն խուսափում էր թեմայից (իսկ թեման բարձրացնողներ լիքը էղել են, լիքը պահանջներ են էղել, որ մի բան ասի կոնկրետ դեպքերի մասին, բայց Նիկոլը լուռ էր, ոնց որ Սերժը լուռ էր Սասնա Ծռերի ժամանակ)։ Կոնկրետ էս դեպքում հարցը տրվել ա հենց իրան սաղի աչքի առաջ, ու էլ փախնելու տեղ չուներ։ Պարզ ա, որ պիտի պատասխաներ։ Էս էլ քեզ պատասխանը՝ գլխացավանք ա, էկեք չխոսենք դրա մասին։


1.Բյուր ջան,իհարկե տարբեր մարդկանց համար հարցերի կարևորությունը տարբեր է,բայց ստեղ խոսքը գնում է պետության մասին ու հարցերի կարևորությունները պետք է բխեն պետության շահերից,ոչ թե առանձին անհատների կամ խմբերի։Կառավարման ոլորտի պարզագույն կանոներից է,որ ղեկավարը չպետքե թույլ տա մանրուքները գրավեն ողջ ուշադրությունը,իսկ առաջնահերթ հարցերը մղվեն երկրորդ պլան։
2.Ինձ համար համայն մարդկության ամենազզվելի թեման բռնությունն է,իսկ բռնությունը մեր երկրում գերազանցել է Մսրա Մելիքի զորքերի թվին։Ֆիզիկական և հոգեբանական բռնության ենթարկվում են գրեթե բոլորը անկախ կրոնական,սեռական,տարիքային և ազգային պատկանելիությունից։Շատ հաճախ ԼԳԲՏ֊ի նկատմամբ էդ բռնությունը չի կիրառվումմ,քանի որ <<Ապեր,սրանք շառ են>>։Եթե վերցնենք սովորական <<լոխերի>> նկատմամբ բռնությունը և համեմատենք ԼԳԲՏ֊ի նկատմամբ իրականացված բռնության հետ,ապա միանշանակ կտեսնենք,որ կան շատ ավելի խոցելի խմբեր,բայց չգիտես խի սրա մասին չի խոսվում,գրողը տանի։
3.Ավանդական ընտանիքը արժեք դարձնելուն.
Այստեղ պետք է հաշվի առնել ժողովրդագրական ցուցանիշները,ըստ որոնց մենք ծերացող ազգ են,էդ հլը հեչ մենք նաև պատերազմող երկիր ենք ու ես միանշանակ համաձայն եմ,որ պետական մակարդակով պետք է ավանդական ընտանիքը ներկայացնել որպես արժեք։
4.Վերադառնալով հարցերի կարևորությանը առաջակում եմ վիրտուալ զբոսանք մեր երկրով մեկ։
Առաջինը եկեք այցելենք 25֊30% աղքատ ընտանիքներին,հետո մտնենք մեր <<կրթական>> օջախներ,հետո այցելենք Վլադիմիր Իլիչ Պուտինին,հետո քայլենք սահմանով և ծանոթանանք մեր հարևան պետությունների հետ,հետո գնանք և բարևենք պպզած լավ ախպերներին,իսկ վերջում արդեն մտնենք ֆբ և կարդանք մեր գերինտելեկտուալ ընկերների ստատուսները։

----------

Տրիբուն (27.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1.Բյուր ջան,իհարկե տարբեր մարդկանց համար հարցերի կարևորությունը տարբեր է,բայց ստեղ խոսքը գնում է պետության մասին ու հարցերի կարևորությունները պետք է բխեն պետության շահերից,ոչ թե առանձին անհատների կամ խմբերի։Կառավարման ոլորտի պարզագույն կանոներից է,որ ղեկավարը չպետքե թույլ տա մանրուքները գրավեն ողջ ուշադրությունը,իսկ առաջնահերթ հարցերը մղվեն երկրորդ պլան։


Ուրեմն նայի։ Դու դա մանրուք ես անվանում, բայց էսօր Հայաստանում մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանության հետ կապված լուրջ խնդիր կա ու շատ խորը անհավասարություն, ինչը Հայաստանի առաջնային խնդիրներից ա։ Անհավասարություն աղքատների ու հարուստների, երևանաբնակների ու շրջանաբնակների, ԼԳԲՏ անձանց ու հետերոսեքսուալների, կանանց ու տղամարդկանց, երիտասարդների ու ծերերի, առաքելականների ու այլ կրոն դավանողների միջև (ցանկը կարելի ա շարունակել)։ ԼԳԲՏ հարցը մասնավոր հարց չի, այլ էս ամբողջ անհավասարության մեջ տեղավորվող բազմաթիվ ենթահարցերից մեկը։ Հեղափոխությունն իրականություն դարձավ հենց էդ անհավասարությունից զզված մարդկանց ջանքերի շնորհիվ, հետևաբար հետհեղափոխական կառավարության գերնպատակը պիտի լինի անհավասարությունը հնարավորինս հարթել կրթական բարեփոխումներից ու արտաքին հարաբերություններից առաջ։ Ու էս կոնտեքստում որպես երկրի ղեկավար Նիկոլը կարար ուղղակի ասեր՝ ԼԳԲՏ անձանց սահմանադրական իրավունքն ա ֆորում անցկացնելը կամ լղոզել՝ ասելով, որ օրենքի առաջ բոլորը հավասար են, եթե օրենք խախտեն, իրավապահները կզբաղվեն։ Իրանից չէր պահանջվում ձեռի հետ֊ոտի վրա նույնասեռ ամուսնություններն ընդունելն ու հայտարարելը, որ ԼԳԲՏ ընտանիքները երեխա որդեգրելու հնարավորություն ունեն։ Ընդամենը պիտի հավասարության մասին դիրքորոշում հայտներ, ու դա արդեն ահագին մեծ բան կլիներ ընդհանուր անհավասարության դեմ տարվող պայքարի կոնտեքստում։ 




> 2.Ինձ համար համայն մարդկության ամենազզվելի թեման բռնությունն է,իսկ բռնությունը մեր երկրում գերազանցել է Մսրա Մելիքի զորքերի թվին։Ֆիզիկական և հոգեբանական բռնության ենթարկվում են գրեթե բոլորը անկախ կրոնական,սեռական,տարիքային և ազգային պատկանելիությունից։Շատ հաճախ ԼԳԲՏ֊ի նկատմամբ էդ բռնությունը չի կիրառվումմ,քանի որ <<Ապեր,սրանք շառ են>>։Եթե վերցնենք սովորական <<լոխերի>> նկատմամբ բռնությունը և համեմատենք ԼԳԲՏ֊ի նկատմամբ իրականացված բռնության հետ,ապա միանշանակ կտեսնենք,որ կան շատ ավելի խոցելի խմբեր,բայց չգիտես խի սրա մասին չի խոսվում,գրողը տանի։


Յոհան, դու իրոք տեղյակ չես ԼԳԲՏ անձանց նկատմամբ կիրառվող բռնության չափերի մասին։ Ու հա՛, էլի խմբեր կան, որոնք բռնության են ենթարկվում՝ լինեն իրանք քո ասած լոխերը, թե կանայք ու երեխաներ իրենց ընտանիքներում, ու բռնության դեմ պետք ա ամեն կողմից պայքար տարվի։ Դրա համար եմ ասում՝ Նիկոլի վարկանիշը չէր պակասի, եթե ինքն ընդամենը դատապարտեր բռնությունը անկախ նրանից, թե ով ա բռնության ենթարկվողը կամ ենթարկողը։




> 3.Ավանդական ընտանիքը արժեք դարձնելուն.
> Այստեղ պետք է հաշվի առնել ժողովրդագրական ցուցանիշները,ըստ որոնց մենք ծերացող ազգ են,էդ հլը հեչ մենք նաև պատերազմող երկիր ենք ու ես միանշանակ համաձայն եմ,որ պետական մակարդակով պետք է ավանդական ընտանիքը ներկայացնել որպես արժեք։


Ծնելիությունը խթանելու ուրիշ մեթոդներ կան։ Ավանդական ընտանիքը եթե արժեք ես դարձնում, դու նաև արժեք ես դարձնում էդ ընտանիքներում իրականցվող բռնությունն ու լիքը ուրիշ անառողջ բաներ։ Վերջերս մի դեպք կարդացի էդպիսի ավանդական ընտանիքի մասին։ Մի կին քաղցկեղով էր դիագնոզվել, ու հղիությունը հակացուցված էր։ Բայց սկեսուր֊սկեսրար ստիպել էին հղիանալ, ու կիսամեռ էդ աղջկան հասցրել էին հիվանդանոց։ Բժիշկներին ասում էին՝ ինքը ոչինչ, կարևորը էրեխուն փրկեք։ Էս ա քո ավանդական ընտանիքը, որը ծնելիություն ա խթանում։ Է՞դ ա ուզածդ։
Իսկ ԼԳԲՏ անձիք էսպես թե էնպես լինելու են ավանդական ընտանիքն արժեք լինի, թե չէ։ Ուղղակի հոմոֆոբիայի մթնոլորտում թաքնվելու են, ամուսնանալու են կանանց հետ, դժբախտացնելու են էդ կանանց, էս էլ քեզ ծնելիության խթանում։

Հետո, դեմոգրաֆիկ խնդիրներ կարելի ա լուծել ուրիշ միջոցներով։ Կարելի ա օրինակ ներգաղթը խթանել (ընդ որում, ոչ միայն հայերի)։ Նայի, ես ինքս ռեպրոդուկտիվ տարիքում գտնվող հետերոսեքսուալ հարաբերության մեջ գտնվող ՀՀ քաղաքացի եմ։ ՀՀ֊ն ի՞նչ ա անում, որ ես իրա համար ՀՀ քաղաքացի ծնեմ։ Բացարձակ ոչ մի բան։ Իսկ ավանդական ընտանիքն արժեք սարքելով ես ու ինձ նման շատերը դառնում ենք անարժեք։




> 4.Վերադառնալով հարցերի կարևորությանը առաջակում եմ վիրտուալ զբոսանք մեր երկրով մեկ։
> Առաջինը եկեք այցելենք 25֊30% աղքատ ընտանիքներին,հետո մտնենք մեր <<կրթական>> օջախներ,հետո այցելենք Վլադիմիր Իլիչ Պուտինին,հետո քայլենք սահմանով և ծանոթանանք մեր հարևան պետությունների հետ,հետո գնանք և բարևենք պպզած լավ ախպերներին,իսկ վերջում արդեն մտնենք ֆբ և կարդանք մեր գերինտելեկտուալ ընկերների ստատուսները։


Հա ու ջան, աղքատ ընտանիքներին այցելել պետք չի, պետք ա նենց անել, որ իրանք էլ աղքատ չլինեն։ Վերևում նշածս անհավասարության հարցը նաև սրան ա վերաբերում։ Իսկ կրթական օջախների հարցը բավական կոմպլեքս հարց ա, ու պետք ա սկսել կրթությունը բոլորի համար հասանելի դարձնելուց (նորից գալիս, կանգնում ենք նույն անհավասարության հարցին)։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ, էրեկվա գրառումիցդ հետո գլուխ եմ ջարդում, որ հասկանամ՝ ինձ էիր կպնու՞մ, թե՞ Տիրանին: Դրույթ բառը մոռացել եմ ինչ ա նշանակում: Ի՞նչ ասել է դրույթ: Ծանոթ չեմ բառի հետ ես դրույթի, հանկարծ չմտածես՝ քյարթ եմ՝ եղունգով ճկույթի:


 :LOL: : Ոչ մեկին. ի՞նչ կպնել, ի՞նչ բան, էն էլ՝ քեզ կամ Շինարարին: Ասածիս իմաստն էն ա, որ ուղղակի ասելով նորմալ քննարկում չի ստացվի, փաստերով ու փաստարկներով են ինչ-որ բանի մասին բանավիճում, ոչ թե կարծիքներով ու զգացողություններով: Ասենք՝ Տրիբունի ու Բյուրի ամեն երկրորդ գրառման մեջ ինչ-որ հղում, փաստ, մեջբերում կա, հետաքրքիր ա կարդալը, հաճախ համոզիչ ա:

----------

Adam (27.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերադառնալով հարկային համակարգին՝ ոնց որ ասում են հարցը մինչև մայիս հետաձգել են։ 
Էս վիդեոյում հարևան Վրաստանից էս ձյաձը պատմում ա, թե ոնց Սահակաշվիլու՝ հարկային ռեֆորմից հետո Վրաստանում մարդիկ ավելի աղքատացան, ստվերը չփոխվեց, արտագաղթը մեծացավ, ներդրումները չմեծացան, տնտեսական աճ չեղավ։ Ու հիմա քաքն են ընկել, որտև էս ռեֆորմը սահմանադրության մեջ ամրագրված ա։ Բայց դե հանուն արդարության պետք ա ասել, որ Սահակաշվիլու իշխանությունը շատ ավելի սրիկա բան ա արել համահարթեցնելիս. վերևի բրակետին ձեռք չի տվել, ներքևի բրակետի հարկերն ա մեծացրել 12%֊ից 20%։

Մանրամասները վիդեոյում։

----------


## Sagittarius

> Վերադառնալով հարկային համակարգին՝ ոնց որ ասում են հարցը մինչև մայիս հետաձգել են։ 
> Էս վիդեոյում հարևան Վրաստանից էս ձյաձը պատմում ա, թե ոնց Սահակաշվիլու՝ հարկային ռեֆորմից հետո Վրաստանում մարդիկ ավելի աղքատացան, ստվերը չփոխվեց, արտագաղթը մեծացավ, ներդրումները չմեծացան, տնտեսական աճ չեղավ։ Ու հիմա քաքն են ընկել, որտև էս ռեֆորմը սահմանադրության մեջ ամրագրված ա։ Բայց դե հանուն արդարության պետք ա ասել, որ Սահակաշվիլու իշխանությունը շատ ավելի սրիկա բան ա արել համահարթեցնելիս. վերևի բրակետին ձեռք չի տվել, ներքևի բրակետի հարկերն ա մեծացրել 12%֊ից 20%։
> 
> Մանրամասները վիդեոյում։



Վրաստանի անվանական ՀՆԱ-ն Սահակաշվիլի շրջանում երեք անգամ աճել ա, արանքում էլ գլոբալ ճգնաժամը ու ռուսների հետ պատերազմն ա եղել: 
Մնացած տվայլները չեմ ստուգել, բայց վստահ եմ, որ առնվազն ներդումներն էլ են աճել:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.10.2018), Տրիբուն (27.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վրաստանի անվանական ՀՆԱ-ն Սահակաշվիլի շրջանում երեք անգամ աճել ա, արանքում էլ գլոբալ ճգնաժամը ու ռուսների հետ պատերազմն ա եղել: 
> Մնացած տվայլները չեմ ստուգել, բայց վստահ եմ, որ առնվազն ներդումներն էլ են աճել:


Վիդեոն նայի, թվերով սաղ բացատրում ա ինչը ոնց  :Smile: 
Աղքատությունն ահավոր մեծացել ա, միջին խավը վերացել ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վրաստանի անվանական ՀՆԱ-ն Սահակաշվիլի շրջանում երեք անգամ աճել ա, արանքում էլ գլոբալ ճգնաժամը ու ռուսների հետ պատերազմն ա եղել: 
> Մնացած տվայլները չեմ ստուգել, բայց վստահ եմ, որ առնվազն ներդումներն էլ են աճել:


Կարամ հաստատեմ, որ մեկ շնչին ընկնող ՀՆԱ-ն վերջին տաս տարում Վրաստանում աճելը ա շատ ավելի արագ քան Հայաստանում․ 
2008-ին Հայաստանում 3900 դոլար էր, Վրաստանում 3150 դոլար
2018-ին Հայաստանում 4450 դոլար ա, Վարաստանում 4800 դոլար։ 




> Վերադառնալով հարկային համակարգին՝ ոնց որ ասում են հարցը մինչև մայիս հետաձգել են։ 
> Էս վիդեոյում հարևան Վրաստանից էս ձյաձը պատմում ա, թե ոնց Սահակաշվիլու՝ հարկային ռեֆորմից հետո Վրաստանում մարդիկ ավելի աղքատացան, ստվերը չփոխվեց, արտագաղթը մեծացավ, ներդրումները չմեծացան, տնտեսական աճ չեղավ։


Բյուր, էս թեզը հաստատելու համար, պետք ա հաստատել նաև հակառակը։ Այսինքն, միշտ պրոգրեսիվ եկամտահարկ կիրառած երկրներում, ասենք Հայաստանում, աղքատությունը կրճատվել ա, տնտեսական աճ ա եղել, ներդրումներն աճել են։ 

Իրականում Վրաստանում տնտեսական աճը միջինում եղել ա Հայաստանի տնտեսական աճից մի քիչ բարձր, իսկ փիս ճնգաժամի տարիներին, ասենք 2009-ին, երբ Հայաստանում անկումը 14 տոկոս էր, Վրաստանում անկումը ընդամենը 3.5 տոկոս կազմեց։ Այսինքն, Վրաստանը ավելի պատրաստ էր տնտեսական ցնցումին դիմագրավելու համար։ Իսկ ինչ մնում ա ներդրումներին, Վրաստանում տարեկան օտարերկրյա ուղղակի ներդրումները (FDI net inflow) Հայաստանից ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս միջինը հինգից վեց անգամ ավել ա եղել։ Gross fixed capital formation-ը, որը ներդրումների երևի ամենաճշգրիտ ցուցանիշներից ա, Վրաստանում միջինը տարեկան ՀՆԱ 30 տոկոսի չափով ա, Հայաստանում հազիվ մի 20 տոկոսի։ 

Ամեն տեսանկյունից Վարաստանը շատ ավելի լուրջ տնտեսական հաջողություններ ա ունեցել քան Հայաստանը ու քան նախկին ԽՍՀՄ բոլոր երկրները, բացառությամբ նավթ արտահանողների։

----------

Sagittarius (28.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դե նայի էլի վիդեոն, էնտեղ թվերով սաղ ասում ա ներդրումներն ինչքան են աճել, աղքատությունն ինչքան ա աճել ու արտագաղթն ինչքան ա աճել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վիդեոն նայի, թվերով սաղ բացատրում ա ինչը ոնց 
> Աղքատությունն ահավոր մեծացել ա, միջին խավը վերացել ա։


Կարո՞ղ ա տարբեր վիեոներ ենք նայում   :LOL: 

Նախ էս պրեզենտացիան անողը փիս biased ա, Սահակաշվիլիի դեմ։ Սաղ պրեզենտացիան նրա մասին ա, որ Սահակաշվլն ինչ արել ա վատ ա արել։ 

Երկրորդ, հենց պրեզենտացիան 22:12-ից ցույց ա տալիս, որ աղքատությունը 2010 թվականի 37 տոկոսից անընդհա նվազել ա մինչև 2017-ին 22 տոկոս։ 

Գումարած, լիքը խառը խշտիկ ու անհասկանալի բաներ ա ասում․ ասենք fiscal rules-երն ա ցույց տալիս, ու չգիտես ինչից ա դժգոհ ու հետո համեմատում ա Գերմանիայում պետական ծախսերի մակարդակի հետ, ու ասում ա, թե ինչ վատ ա Վարաստանի վիճակը։ Դե կներես ․․․․  :LOL: 

Միակ դատան, որ հետաքրքիր էր, էն ա, որ ստվերային տնտեսությունը չի կրճատվում, FDI-ի մեծ մասը գնում ա ֆինանսական սեկտոր, որը վատ բան չի, բայց դե կարար ավելի լավ լիներ։ Չնայած, էլի, կասկածում եմ, քանի որ Վրաստանի  gross fixed capital formation-ը նախկին ԽՍՀՄ ում ամենաբարձրերից ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե նայի էլի վիդեոն, էնտեղ թվերով սաղ ասում ա ներդրումներն ինչքան են աճել, աղքատությունն ինչքան ա աճել ու արտագաղթն ինչքան ա աճել։


Ընկեր, biased ու հում տվյալներ ա ներկայացնում իրա կանխակալ կարծիքը հիմնավորելու համար։ Չեմ վիճում, չեմ փորձում հակառակն ապացուցել, հետաքրքիր էր, նայեցի։ Բայց սենց ասեմ, tax system - growth - poverty կամ tax system - investment կապը ցույց տալու մոդելները էնքան բարդ են, ու դատան էնքան մանրամասն ու վստահելի պետք ա լինի, որ հաստատ սենց մի պրեզենտացիայով չես անի ու ապացուցի, էլի։

Դրա համար էլ, իրա ամեն բերած օրինակին կարելիա  հանգիստ հակառակ դատա բերել ու հակառակն ապացուցել։ Հենց թեկուզ պարզ մակրո ցուցանիշներով - մեկ շնչին ընկնող ՀՆԱ աճ, աղքատություն, net FDI, ու սենց ․․․

----------


## Շինարար

> : Ոչ մեկին. ի՞նչ կպնել, ի՞նչ բան, էն էլ՝ քեզ կամ Շինարարին: Ասածիս իմաստն էն ա, որ ուղղակի ասելով նորմալ քննարկում չի ստացվի, փաստերով ու փաստարկներով են ինչ-որ բանի մասին բանավիճում, ոչ թե կարծիքներով ու զգացողություններով: Ասենք՝ Տրիբունի ու Բյուրի ամեն երկրորդ գրառման մեջ ինչ-որ հղում, փաստ, մեջբերում կա, հետաքրքիր ա կարդալը, հաճախ համոզիչ ա:


Մեղա քեզ։ Շատ մի հավես կար գրառում անելու, հիմա էլ հղումնե՞ր եք պահանջում։

----------


## Հարդ

Վարչապետի ելույթը ԼԳԲՏ հարցի մասին շատ անպատրաստ վիճակում էր: Տապչկեքով, տնական վիճակ էր: Ավելի լավ էր ասեր հետո էդ մասին մի բան կասեմ քան սենց: Էդ «դա գլխացավանք ա, որից ես կձգտեմ խուսափել ու աչք փակել», մի տեսակ երկրի ղեկավարի խոսք չի էլի: Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք ու գիտենք ինչ կարգի անլուծելի հարց ա էսօր մեր համար, բայց եթե դու պատասխանատվություն ես վերցրել երկրի ղեկավար դառնաս, ուրեմն դու մի բան ավել պիտի իմանաս քան քաղաքացին: Դու քո ծրագիրը պիտի ներկայացնես: Ելույթը լսելուց ես պատկերացրի թե ինչ սուր ու արդարացի քննադատության կարժանանա ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի աջակիցների կողմից: Անկախ նրանից ես պահպանողական եմ, թե լիբերալ, ես երկրի ղեկավարից դիրքորոշում եմ ուզում իմանալ: Տենց խոսքեր ես, քաղաքացիս կարող եմ ասել ինչ որ շրջապատում, բայց ոչ վարչապետը ամբիոնից:

----------

Life (29.10.2018), Progart (29.10.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (29.10.2018)

----------


## Lion

Հետաքրքիր է ստացվում՝ ԼԳՏԲ թեմայով Փաշինյանին քննադատում են և այդ համայնքի ներկայացուցիչնչերը, իբր թե քիչ ասեց, և այդ համայնքի հակառակորդները, իբր թե... քիչ ասեց: Ոնց նայում եմ, ուրեմն տեղին է ասել  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.10.2018), Արամ (29.10.2018)

----------


## varo987

> Կարամ հաստատեմ, որ մեկ շնչին ընկնող ՀՆԱ-ն վերջին տաս տարում Վրաստանում աճելը ա շատ ավելի արագ քան Հայաստանում․ 
> 2008-ին Հայաստանում 3900 դոլար էր, Վրաստանում 3150 դոլար
> 2018-ին Հայաստանում 4450 դոլար ա, Վարաստանում 4800 դոլար։ 
> 
> 
> 
> Բյուր, էս թեզը հաստատելու համար, պետք ա հաստատել նաև հակառակը։ Այսինքն, միշտ պրոգրեսիվ եկամտահարկ կիրառած երկրներում, ասենք Հայաստանում, աղքատությունը կրճատվել ա, տնտեսական աճ ա եղել, ներդրումներն աճել են։ 
> 
> Իրականում Վրաստանում տնտեսական աճը միջինում եղել ա Հայաստանի տնտեսական աճից մի քիչ բարձր, իսկ փիս ճնգաժամի տարիներին, ասենք 2009-ին, երբ Հայաստանում անկումը 14 տոկոս էր, Վրաստանում անկումը ընդամենը 3.5 տոկոս կազմեց։ Այսինքն, Վրաստանը ավելի պատրաստ էր տնտեսական ցնցումին դիմագրավելու համար։ Իսկ ինչ մնում ա ներդրումներին, Վրաստանում տարեկան օտարերկրյա ուղղակի ներդրումները (FDI net inflow) Հայաստանից ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս միջինը հինգից վեց անգամ ավել ա եղել։ Gross fixed capital formation-ը, որը ներդրումների երևի ամենաճշգրիտ ցուցանիշներից ա, Վրաստանում միջինը տարեկան ՀՆԱ 30 տոկոսի չափով ա, Հայաստանում հազիվ մի 20 տոկոսի։ 
> ...


Էտ թվերը որտեղից ՞
Ստեղ լրիվ ուրիշ թվերա մի 150դոլլարի տարբերությունա:
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...BD%D0%B8%D1%8F

ՈՒ ինչի ենք հենց 2008թիվ համեմատության համար, որպես բազովի վերցնում ոչ թե ասենք 2004-ը երբ Վրաստանում Սահակաշվիլին եկելա իշխանության կամ 1998-ը երբ Լևոնը  հայտնի ուժերի ճնշամ տակ ռադ եղավ:
Մանավանդ մեր մոտ հատկապես լևոնկանները, սիրում են չէ ասել վերջին 20տարում երկիրը կործանվեց, թալանվեց հասավ անդունդի եզրին:

Պատերազմում տփող ուտելուց շնորհիվ Վրաստանը մի քանի միլիարդ դոլլարի օգնություն ստացավ դրա շնորհիվ ճգնաժամը թեթեև անցավ:

Ինչ մնումա ներդրումներին ես տենց խելոք բաներ ՖԴԻ-մդի չգիտեմ ինչա, բայց իմ ջոկելով Վրաստանում էտ միլիարդավոր ներդրումները հիմնականում ինֆրաստուկտուրայի ու կոմունիկացաների մեջ արվել մեջա: Նավթամուղ, գազամուղ, Բաքու Թբիլիսի Կարս երկաթգիծ, Բաթումի, Փոթիի նավահանգիստներ:
Մեր ու թուրքերի կոնֆլիկտը հաշվի առնելով էտ ներդրումները ամեն դեպքումել լինելուեր, անկախ եկամտահարևկի ձևից ու անգամ կոռուպցիայի մակարդակից, Ադրբեջանի նավթն ու գազը մի ձև պիտի հասներ թուրքիա ու եվրոպա մենք ու ադրբեջանցիքել մի ձև պիտի դուրս գաինք դեպի սև ծով ու Ռուսաստան:
Էտ պրոեկտների գլխավող հովանավոր Բաքու Թբիլիսի Ջեյհան նավթամուղը կառուցվելա, երբ Վրաստանում լրիվ բարդակեր:
Ռեալ տնտեսությունը ոնց կար հլը սովետից ժատանգույուն մնացած գինի, բորժոմ, պնդուկ, մանդարին, տուրիզմ նույն ձև մնացելա:


Վրաստանի համար պիտի ընդանրապես պազոռ լինի որ ունենալով բաց սահմաններ, ելք դեպի ծով, ընտիր ծովափնյա պլյաժներ տուրիզմը զարգացնելու համար, ընդանրապես համեմատվի 2կողմից փակ սահման ունեցող/որից մեկը սահման չի ռազմաճակատի գիծա /, 3-րդ կողմում մշտական սանկցիաների տակ լռված Իրանի սահման, Հայաստանի  հետ:

Բելոռուսը նույն ցուցանիշով մոտ 1,5անգամ գերազանցումա Վրաստանին ոնց եղավ որ նախկին սովետի սաղ երկրներին ծալած ունեն՞

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ մնումա ներդրումներին ես տենց խելոք բաներ ՖԴԻ-մդի չգիտեմ ինչա, բայց իմ ջոկելով Վրաստանում էտ միլիարդավոր ներդրումները հիմնականում ինֆրաստուկտուրայի ու կոմունիկացաների մեջ արվել մեջա: Նավթամուղ, գազամուղ, Բաքու Թբիլիսի Կարս երկաթգիծ, Բաթումի, Փոթիի նավահանգիստներ:


Լավ չի էլի։ Պետք էր ներդրումներն անել էլիտար բնակարանաշինության մեջ, ոնց որ ասենք մեր Հյուսիսային Պողոտան ա։ Այ էտ ժամանակ բոլորը ծլում, ծաղկում զարգանում են։ 



> Է
> Բելոռուսը նույն ցուցանիշով մոտ 1,5անգամ գերազանցումա Վրաստանին ոնց եղավ որ նախկին սովետի սաղ երկրներին ծալած ունեն՞


Կարա՞ս ասես, խի։ 

Համ էլ Բելառուսում գործազրկություն էլ չկա, լրիվ զորյա։ Բոլորը աշխատանք ունեն, երջանիկ են, հարուստ են։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա, բայց դաշնակցությունն ինչ պուտանկա կուսակցություն ա, պաաաաայ ․․․․ 

ՀՀԿ-ի հետ սրանց իզ ու թոզն էլ պիտի կտրվի ԱԺ-ից։

----------


## Life

> Արա, բայց դաշնակցությունն ինչ պուտանկա կուսակցություն ա, պաաաաայ ․․․․ 
> 
> ՀՀԿ-ի հետ սրանց իզ ու թոզն էլ պիտի կտրվի ԱԺ-ից։


Ինչ են արել նենգ ֆեդերալեսները ?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ են արել նենգ ֆեդերալեսները ?


ԸՕ-ն ծերը ծերին պիտի անցներ։ Մի ձայնով չանցավ, քանի որ երկու դաշնակները բացակա էին, չնայած ասել էին, որ կողմ են քվեարկելու։

----------

Life (29.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երկրորդ փուլի համար գրած չի «քվեարկությունից հետո» ։P


Դե խնդրեմ, ապեր․ Вторая часть Марлезонского балета  :LOL: 

«Ելք» և «Ծառուկյան» խմբակցությունները վարչապետի պաշտոնում առաջադրել են Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի թեկնածությունը

----------


## ivy

Ինձ արդեն սկսում է թվալ, որ Նիկոլին դուր է գալիս շաբաթը մեկ ԱԺ գալ ու ամբիոնից խոսել  :Jpit:

----------

Progart (30.10.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս անգամ ընտրեն ու սաղ հաշիվները խառնեն իրար..
նորից հրաժարական ու 2 առաջադրում
))))))))))))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հայաստանի քաղաքականությունը լրիվ կոմեդիա ա  :LOL:

----------

Progart (30.10.2018), Յոհաննես (30.10.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Հայաստանի քաղաքականությունը լրիվ կոմեդիա ա


Տրագիկոմեդիա

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ արդեն սկսում է թվալ, որ Նիկոլին դուր է գալիս շաբաթը մեկ ԱԺ գալ ու ամբիոնից խոսել


Հաստատ ․․․․ Ինքը մի քանի օր առաջ ասեց, որ կարող ա երկրորդ անգամ էլ առաջադրվի, քանի որ ասելու բաներ ունի, որ առաջին անգամ չհասցրեց ասի։ Բայց դե դա էս ցիրքը պակաս ցիրք չի սարքում, էլի։ Համ էլ հեսա ընտրություններ են, սրտի ուզածի չափ կարա ասի ինչ ուզում ա։

----------


## ivy

Անհամբեր սպասում եմ ԼԳԲՏ թեմայով հերթական հարցին  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անհամբեր սպասում եմ ԼԳԲՏ թեմայով հերթական հարցին


Պարոն վարչապետ, դուք նախորդ անգամ հայտարարեցիք, որ ավանդական ընտանիքը ձեր համար սրբություն է։ Մենք կասկածներ ունենք, որ դուք ստում եմ։ Շաբաթը քանի անգամ եք դուք ծեծում ձեր կնոջը ? Իրա տեսքից ինչ-որ չի զգացվում, որ ինքը պարբերաբար դաստիարակվում ա ավանդական մեթոդներով։

----------

Freeman (30.10.2018), Progart (30.10.2018), Աթեիստ (30.10.2018), Գաղթական (30.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Դե խնդրեմ, ապեր․ Вторая часть Марлезонского балета 
> 
> «Ելք» և «Ծառուկյան» խմբակցությունները վարչապետի պաշտոնում առաջադրել են Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի թեկնածությունը


Ես արդեն սկսում եմ նեռռռռռվայնանալ ։ճ

----------


## Արշակ

> Վարչապետի ելույթը ԼԳԲՏ հարցի մասին շատ անպատրաստ վիճակում էր: Տապչկեքով, տնական վիճակ էր: Ավելի լավ էր ասեր հետո էդ մասին մի բան կասեմ քան սենց: Էդ «դա գլխացավանք ա, որից ես կձգտեմ խուսափել ու աչք փակել», մի տեսակ երկրի ղեկավարի խոսք չի էլի: Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք ու գիտենք ինչ կարգի անլուծելի հարց ա էսօր մեր համար, բայց եթե դու պատասխանատվություն ես վերցրել երկրի ղեկավար դառնաս, ուրեմն դու մի բան ավել պիտի իմանաս քան քաղաքացին: Դու քո ծրագիրը պիտի ներկայացնես: Ելույթը լսելուց ես պատկերացրի թե ինչ սուր ու արդարացի քննադատության կարժանանա ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի աջակիցների կողմից: Անկախ նրանից ես պահպանողական եմ, թե լիբերալ, ես երկրի ղեկավարից դիրքորոշում եմ ուզում իմանալ: Տենց խոսքեր ես, քաղաքացիս կարող եմ ասել ինչ որ շրջապատում, բայց ոչ վարչապետը ամբիոնից:


Ժողովուրդ ես զարմանում եմ, դուք ո՞նց եք նույն խոսքը լսում ու լրիվ հակառակը հասկանում: Ախր էդ մարդու ասածը հենց էն էր, որ չնայած որ գլխացավանք թեմա ա, էն առումով, որ ինչ տեսակետ էլ հայտնես, լիքը մարդ մեղադրելու ա (հետևաբար զուտ իրա ռեյթինգի մասին անհանգստանալու դեպքում պիտի ընդհանրապես խուսափեին էդ հարցից), բայց չենք կարա աչք փակենք. վաղ թե ուշ ստիպված ենք լինելու առերեսվել էդ պրոբլեմի հետ:


Ու շատ ճիշտ կետից սկսում ա էդ պրոբլեմի հետ առերեսումը. նախ մարդկանց գլուխը մտցնում ա, որ ինչքան ուզում ա ավանդական, հալածող վերաբերմունքով պետություն լինի, տենց մարդկանց որոշակի տոկոս կա ամենուր ու էդ մարդկանց գոյության հետ հաշվի ա պետք նստել, հալածելով չեն վերանում:


Կներեք, բայց եթե ԼԳԲԹ կազմակերպությունները Նիկոլին քրֆում են էս ելույթի համար, ապա կամ իրանց սեփական օգուտը չհասկացող անհեռատես քյալեր են, կամ իրանց ԼԳԲԹ մարդկանց իրական պաշտպանությունը չի հետաքրքրում, էնքան որ ղալմաղալ անելով գրանտի ալիք են բռնում… 


Որովհետև ի վերջո նպատակը ԼԳԲԹ համայնքի համար ականջ շոյող արտահայտություններ անելով մենք մերոնցով իրար ջան ասել ջան լսելը չի. խնդիրը սեռական փոքրամասնությունների նկատմամբ ագրեսիվ տրամադրված մարդկանց վերաբերմունքը փոխելն ա: Իսկ Նիկոլի ելույթը հենց էդ առումով շատ լավն էր. իր հեղինակությունը օգտագործելով շատ նուրբ ձևով առաջին քայլն էր անում ագրեսիվ տրամադրված մարդկանց վերաբերմւնքը փոխելու…


Ավելի բացահայտ պրո-ԼԳԲԹ տեսակետ արտահայտելը վերջին հաշվով էդ համայնքի օգտին չէր լինելու

----------

Chuk (30.10.2018), Freeman (30.10.2018), ivy (30.10.2018), John (12.11.2018), Աթեիստ (30.10.2018), Բարեկամ (31.10.2018), Հայկօ (30.10.2018), Ներսես_AM (30.10.2018), Ուլուանա (31.10.2018), Տրիբուն (30.10.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Էս հեղափոխությունը եզակի շանս է նորմալ երկիր ձևավորելու համար,բայց հիմա արդեն երկիրը դարձել է աշաբսանդալ:Ես էլ ընդհանրապես ոչ ներքին իրավիճակից եմ գլուխ հանում,ոչ էլ արտաքինից:
Էսօր ժամանակավորապես ապաակիվացրի ֆբս,քանի որ էնտեղ ինչքան էշություն ասես կա,բացի նորմալ,խելամիտ քաղաքական վերլուծություններից:Էս իշխանության ամենամեծ սխալը ըստ իս ֆբի ստատուսչիկներին իշխանության մեջ ընդգրկելն էր,ախր ամբողջ օրը ստատուս գրողը պարապ մարդ է,էդ մարդը ինչ գործ ունի կառավարման ու կազմակերպման հետ,իսկ էն մնացյալ ստատուսչիկները նեղվել են,որ իրանց պաշտոն չեն տվել:Ախ,Զևս շանթահարիր ինձ:  :Sad: 
Մեկ էլ Արարատ Միրզոյանին ու ԱՐայիկին հանեք էլի,էդ մարդիկ ԱԺ-ում նորմալ պատգամավոր կլինեն,էս պաշտոնները իրանց համար մի քիչ շատ է էլի:
 @Տրիբուն  @Վիշապ ջաներ,մի հատ  վերլուծություն գրեք էլի հեղափոխությունից մինչև մեր օրեր:Էդ անտեր ֆբ-ում կեսը սերժա-քոչարյանական ռեժիմի ֆանատներն են,էն մյուս կեսն էլ Նիկոլի ֆաներն են,էնքան զիբիլ կա սոց-ցանցերում,որ մարդ կարոտ է մնում մի հատ օբյեկտիվ քաղաքական վերլուծության,որի շեշտադրումները կլինեն արտաքին քաղաքականությունը,տնտեսությունը,կառավարության աշխատանքը և այլ կարևոր հարցեր:
Հ.Գ մեկ էլ մի խնդրանք ևս,հարգելի ակումբցիներ, մեկդ բացատրեք էլի ո՞վ է Սորոսը ու Ի՞նչ են ուզում իրանից կամ ի՞նչ է ուզում ինքը մեզնիցն  :Jpit:

----------


## Արշակ

> Էս հեղափոխությունը եզակի շանս է նորմալ երկիր ձևավորելու համար,բայց հիմա արդեն երկիրը դարձել է աշաբսանդալ:Ես էլ ընդհանրապես ոչ ներքին իրավիճակից եմ գլուխ հանում,ոչ էլ արտաքինից:


Յոհաննես ջան, հեղափոխություններից հետո սովորաբար մի եքքա վախտ երկրում բառդակ ա լինում. բա սպասում էիր, որ բռնատիրությունից ազատվելը սրանից քիչ բարդակով պիտի լինե՞ր: Կակրազ էս հեղափոխությունը «թավշյա» ենք ասում, որովհետև իրականում շա՜տ ավելի անցնցում ա գնում, քան սովորաբար լինում ա: 
Խնդիրն էն ա, որ հեղափոխությունը դեռ չի ավարտվել ոնց շատերին թվում ա. դեռ պրոցեսի մեջ ենք… պարլամենտական երկրում պարլամենտը դեռ նախորդ ռեժիմի ձեռն ա, մեդիայի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը իրանց ձեռն ա, դատական իշխանությունը իրանց ձեռն ա: Ինչքան ուժ ունեն ջուր են պղտորում, համ կառավարությանն էն անընդհատ սաբոտաժի ենթարկում, պրովոկացիաներ անում, համ առողջ քննադատության տեղ չեն թողում: 


Ոչինչ քիչ մնաց. հեսա ԱԺ-ն ցրվի նոր ԱԺ ձևավորվի, նախկին ռեժիմի կեղտաջրերը կմաքրվեն ահագին. համ ադմինիստրատիվ ռեսուրսից կզրկվեն, համ ֆինանսական հոսքերից, մեդիան էլ քիչ-քիչ կմաքրվի, ավելի առողջ, իրական քաղաքական բանավեճի ու քննադատության համար տեղ կբացվի:
Իհարկե ամեն ինչ միանգամից մեղր չի դառնա, բայց գոնե հեղափոխության ռեժիմից դուրս կգանք

----------

Chuk (30.10.2018), ivy (31.10.2018), John (12.11.2018), Progart (30.10.2018), Աթեիստ (30.10.2018), Բարեկամ (31.10.2018), Յոհաննես (30.10.2018), Ուլուանա (31.10.2018), Տրիբուն (30.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ ես զարմանում եմ, դուք ո՞նց եք նույն խոսքը լսում ու լրիվ հակառակը հասկանում: Ախր էդ մարդու ասածը հենց էն էր, որ չնայած որ գլխացավանք թեմա ա, էն առումով, որ ինչ տեսակետ էլ հայտնես, լիքը մարդ մեղադրելու ա (հետևաբար զուտ իրա ռեյթինգի մասին անհանգստանալու դեպքում պիտի ընդհանրապես խուսափեին էդ հարցից), բայց չենք կարա աչք փակենք. վաղ թե ուշ ստիպված ենք լինելու առերեսվել էդ պրոբլեմի հետ:
> 
> 
> Ու շատ ճիշտ կետից սկսում ա էդ պրոբլեմի հետ առերեսումը. նախ մարդկանց գլուխը մտցնում ա, որ ինչքան ուզում ա ավանդական, հալածող վերաբերմունքով պետություն լինի, տենց մարդկանց որոշակի տոկոս կա ամենուր ու էդ մարդկանց գոյության հետ հաշվի ա պետք նստել, հալածելով չեն վերանում:
> 
> 
> *Կներեք, բայց եթե ԼԳԲԹ կազմակերպությունները Նիկոլին քրֆում են էս ելույթի համար, ապա կամ իրանց սեփական օգուտը չհասկացող անհեռատես քյալեր են, կամ իրանց ԼԳԲԹ մարդկանց իրական պաշտպանությունը չի հետաքրքրում, էնքան որ ղալմաղալ անելով գրանտի ալիք են բռնում… 
> *
> 
> ...


Էս արտահայտությունդ ցույց ա տալիս, որ դու Հայաստանի ԼԳԲՏ համայնքից ու իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպություններից ընդհանրապես տեղյակ չես։ Նախ, որևէ կազմակերպություն որևէ պաշտոնական դիրքորոշում չի հայտնել։ Երկրորդ, էդ բոլոր դժգոհությունների մասին որ ասում եմ, անհատ ԼԳԲՏ անձանցից են էկել, ոչ թե կազմակերպություններից։ Երրորդ, լուրջ վիրավորանք ա էդ անձանց «էնքան որ ղալմաղալ անելով գրանտի ալիք բռնել» արտահայտությունն օգտագործելը, որովհետև էդ մարդիկ ամեն օր Հայաստանում հալածվում են։ Դու ջոկու՞մ ես, դու կարաս ընկերուհի ունենաս, ռիլեյշընշիփ ստատուսդ փոխես ֆբ֊ում, նկարներ գցես, ընկերուհուդ տանես, տնեցիքի հետ ծանոթացնես, միասին ապրեք ու պաշտոնապես որպես զույգ ներկայանաք տարբեր տեղերում։ Իսկ ԼԳԲՏ անձիք էդպիսի իրավունքներից զրկված են, ու երբ մի հարց բարձրացվում ա, միանգամից գրանտի անուն են տալիս։ Ստեղ ականջ շոյող արտահայտությունների հարցը չի, այլ իրանց իրավունքների պաշտպանությունը։

Ու էսպիսի գրառմամբ դու ցույց ես տալիս, որ ստեղ ոչ թե Նիկոլի խոսքերի մեկնաբանության հարց ա, այլ էն, որ դու ուղղակի էդ խոսքերի հետ համաձայն ես. քո համար գլխացավանք ա, քո համար օքեյ ա ԱԱԾ֊ին հանձնարարելը ֆորումի հարցերով զբաղվելը, քո համար օքեյ ա հանուն մարդկանց իրանց կողմը պահելու էս տեսակ արտահայտություններ անելը։

Տխուրն էն ա, որ հեղափոխություն անողներից շատերի համար էս բոլորն օքեյ ա։ Եվրոպական արժեք էին թափահարում, բայց երբ խոսքն իրոք եվրոպական արժեքներին ա վերաբերում, սաղի համար օքեյ են էսպիսի արտահայտությունները։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> @Տրիբուն  @Վիշապ ջաներ,մի հատ  վերլուծություն գրեք էլի հեղափոխությունից մինչև մեր օրեր:Էդ անտեր ֆբ-ում կեսը սերժա-քոչարյանական ռեժիմի ֆանատներն են,էն մյուս կեսն էլ Նիկոլի ֆաներն են,էնքան զիբիլ կա սոց-ցանցերում,որ մարդ կարոտ է մնում մի հատ օբյեկտիվ քաղաքական վերլուծության,որի շեշտադրումները կլինեն արտաքին քաղաքականությունը,տնտեսությունը,կառավարության աշխատանքը և այլ կարևոր հարցեր:


Ապեր, տենց ընդգրկուն վերլուծություն ոչ մեկս էլ չի կարա անի։ Կարամ ասեմ, որ Հայաստանին շանս ա տրված դառնալ քիչ թե շատ նորմալ երկիր, ու էտ շանսեը մենք ենք մեր ձեռքով մեզ տվել։ 

Ես հասկանում եմ քո խառնված վիճակը, բայց ցանկացած ռադիկալ փոփոխություն իրա հետ անխուսափելիորեն խառնաշփոթ ա առաջացնում․ լիքը մարդիկ, խառը մոտրվներով, մեծ ակնկալիքներով, իրավիճակի տարբեր ընկալումներով, պրոցեսների բազմազանությամբ։ Գումարած, ընդհանուր ոգևորության ֆոնի վրա լիքը քննարկումներ են տեղի ունենում։ Ու քանի որ գրեթե բոլորը ներգրավված են էտ քննարկումներում (ՖԲ-ին ղուրբան) քննարկման որակը դրանից տուժում ա։ 

Կարևորը էն ա, որ ընդհանուր տրենդը, գոնե էս պահի դրությամբ, պոզիտիվ ա։ Մնացած հարցերը կլուծվեն։ Առաջին ու գլխավոր փորձաքարը գալիք ԱԺ ընտրություններն են լինելու։ Մնացած հարցերը, տնտեսություն, ԱԺ կազմ, սահմանադրություն, արտաքին քաղաքականություն, և այլն ․․․ ․ամեն մեկն իրանով մի հարց ա, որը պիտի առանձին քննարկվի։ 

Հ․Գ․ Մի հատ ընկերական խորհուրդ կարա՞մ տամ։ Խուսափի հարցերին իրար հետ միշտ փոխկապակցված/գլոբալ կոնտեքստում նայելուց։ Ամեն ինչն էլ փոխկապակցված ա, սաղ պրոցեսներն իրար վրա ազդեցություն ունեն, բայց չես կարա բռնես ու սաղ հարցերին կարանաս պատասխան տաս ու ընդհանուր մի հատ ճիշտ պատկեր ստանաս։ Տենց բոլորը փորձերը դատապարտված փորձեր են - theory of everything չկա, չէ՞։ Ասածս էն ա, որ Ակումբի շրջանակներում, ինչքան որ Ակումբի էսօրվա ակտիվությունը թույլ ա տալիս, ահագին հարցերը աառանձին առանձին լավ էլ քննարկվում են - տնտեսություն ա, հարկային քաղաքականություն ա, ԼԳԲՏ ա, ընտրություններ են, համաներում ա ․․ և այլն։

----------

Chuk (30.10.2018), ivy (31.10.2018), Յոհաննես (30.10.2018), Ուլուանա (31.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու էսպիսի գրառմամբ դու ցույց ես տալիս, որ ստեղ ոչ թե Նիկոլի խոսքերի մեկնաբանության հարց ա, այլ էն, որ դու ուղղակի էդ խոսքերի հետ համաձայն ես. քո համար գլխացավանք ա, քո համար օքեյ ա ԱԱԾ֊ին հանձնարարելը ֆորումի հարցերով զբաղվելը, քո համար օքեյ ա հանուն մարդկանց իրանց կողմը պահելու էս տեսակ արտահայտություններ անելը։


Մեր մեջ աած, էտ ֆորումի անունը ԼԳԲՏ ֆորում չի, «քրիստոնյա ԼԳԲՏ» ֆորում ա։ Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, նենց աբսուրդ անուն ա, որ ես էլ ԱԱԾ-ին կհանձնարարերի մի հատ ստուգեին, տենային էտ ինչի մասին ա։ Ուրիշ բան որ չլինի, հենց սենց աբսուրդ անունններով ու նպատակներով ֆորումներն են, որ կարան ավելի շատ վնաս հասցնեն ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի իրավունքներին, քան Նիկոլի ավանդական ընտանիքը սրբացնելը։

----------


## Արշակ

> Էս արտահայտությունդ ցույց ա տալիս, որ դու Հայաստանի ԼԳԲՏ համայնքից ու իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպություններից ընդհանրապես տեղյակ չես։ Նախ, որևէ կազմակերպություն որևէ պաշտոնական դիրքորոշում չի հայտնել։ Երկրորդ, էդ բոլոր դժգոհությունների մասին որ ասում եմ, անհատ ԼԳԲՏ անձանցից են էկել, ոչ թե կազմակերպություններից։ Երրորդ, լուրջ վիրավորանք ա էդ անձանց «էնքան որ ղալմաղալ անելով գրանտի ալիք բռնել» արտահայտությունն օգտագործելը, որովհետև էդ մարդիկ ամեն օր Հայաստանում հալածվում են։ Դու ջոկու՞մ ես, դու կարաս ընկերուհի ունենաս, ռիլեյշընշիփ ստատուսդ փոխես ֆբ֊ում, նկարներ գցես, ընկերուհուդ տանես, տնեցիքի հետ ծանոթացնես, միասին ապրեք ու պաշտոնապես որպես զույգ ներկայանաք տարբեր տեղերում։ Իսկ ԼԳԲՏ անձիք էդպիսի իրավունքներից զրկված են, ու երբ մի հարց բարձրացվում ա, միանգամից գրանտի անուն են տալիս։ Ստեղ ականջ շոյող արտահայտությունների հարցը չի, այլ իրանց իրավունքների պաշտպանությունը։


Երևի չես նկատել, որ ոչ թե պնդում եմ արել, այլ գրել եմ «*եթե* ԼԳԲԹ կազմակերպությունները Նիկոլին քրֆում են էս ելույթի համար...»  :Smile: 
Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ ԼԳԲԹ կազմակերպությունները բացասական դիրքորոշում չեն արտահայտել: Ուրեմն էդքան բան հասկանում են, ի տարբերութուն, ԼԳԲԹ համայնքի *որոշ* ներկայացուցիչների: Բնականաբար առանձին ԼԳԲԹ անձիք կազմակերպություն չեն, ու ես առանձին ԼԳԲԹ մարդկանց չեմ կարող մեղադրել գրանտի ալիք բռնելու մեջ: Նիկոլի ելույթից դժգոհող էդպիսի մարդիկ, եթե իհարկե իրանք կան, մտնում են «իրանց օգուտը չհասկացող անհեռատես քյալեր»վարկածի տակ: :Smile: 




> Ու էսպիսի գրառմամբ դու ցույց ես տալիս, որ ստեղ ոչ թե Նիկոլի խոսքերի մեկնաբանության հարց ա, այլ էն, որ դու ուղղակի էդ խոսքերի հետ համաձայն ես. քո համար գլխացավանք ա, քո համար օքեյ ա ԱԱԾ֊ին հանձնարարելը ֆորումի հարցերով զբաղվելը, քո համար օքեյ ա հանուն մարդկանց իրանց կողմը պահելու էս տեսակ արտահայտություններ անելը։


Դու էսպիսի գրառմամբ ցույց ես տալիս, որ ոչ Նիկոլի ասածից ես բան հասկացել, ոչ էլ իմ ասածից. ուղղակի արդեն կանխակալ տրամադրված ես ու ինչ էլ ասենք ֆռցնելու ես քո ուզած ձևով մեկնաբանես… Բյուր, կներես, բայց անհասկանալի տրամաբանությամբ ես պնդումներ անում: Վերջնական եզրակացությունդ իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում, բայց մարդ չի էլ իմանում ոնց հերքի, որովհետև էդ եզրակացությանդ գալու տրամաբանական շղթան անհասկանալի ա:

----------

Բարեկամ (31.10.2018), Ուլուանա (31.10.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ու էսպիսի գրառմամբ դու ցույց ես տալիս, որ ստեղ ոչ թե Նիկոլի խոսքերի մեկնաբանության հարց ա, այլ էն, որ դու ուղղակի էդ խոսքերի հետ համաձայն ես. քո համար գլխացավանք ա, քո համար օքեյ ա ԱԱԾ֊ին հանձնարարելը ֆորումի հարցերով զբաղվելը, քո համար օքեյ ա հանուն մարդկանց իրանց կողմը պահելու էս տեսակ արտահայտություններ անելը։


Հա, իմիջիայլոց, Նիկոլը չի ասել, թե «ԱԱԾ-ին հանձնարարել եմ ֆորումի հարցով զբաղվել»: ԱԱԾ-ի մասը փոթորիկ սարքելու ձեր սեփական դրամատիկ ներդրումն ա  :Wink:  
Նիկոլը ընդամենը ասել ա «հանձնարարել եմ ճշտել, թե ինչ միջոցառում ա, ով ա կազմակերպում..», այսինքն, կարար իր աշխատակազմին հանձնարարեր, որ ճշտեին էդ ֆորումի մասին, որ էսօր սենց հարց ստանալու դեպքում իմանա խոսքը ինչի մասին ա:

----------

Chuk (30.10.2018), Բարեկամ (31.10.2018), Ուլուանա (31.10.2018), Տրիբուն (30.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Սաղ հեչ, խի՞ եք ոչ տե լգբՏ այլ լգբԹ գրում ։))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սաղ հեչ, խի՞ եք ոչ տե լգբՏ այլ լգբԹ գրում ։))


Թ - Թունդ գեյ

----------

Գաղթական (30.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մդաաաա, փաստորեն ԼԲԳՏ անձիք «անհեռատես քյալ» էլ դուրս էկան, որ «իրանց օգուտը չեն հասկանում»։ 




> Հա, իմիջիայլոց, Նիկոլը չի ասել, թե «ԱԱԾ-ին հանձնարարել եմ ֆորումի հարցով զբաղվել»: ԱԱԾ-ի մասը փոթորիկ սարքելու ձեր սեփական դրամատիկ ներդրումն ա  
> Նիկոլը ընդամենը ասել ա «հանձնարարել եմ ճշտել, թե ինչ միջոցառում ա, ով ա կազմակերպում..», այսինքն, կարար իր աշխատակազմին հանձնարարեր, որ ճշտեին էդ ֆորումի մասին, որ էսօր սենց հարց ստանալու դեպքում իմանա խոսքը ինչի մասին ա:


Ըստ էության, էստեղ տարբերություն չկա  :Smile:  Մենակ էն փաստը, որ ԱԱԾ֊ն պիտի ճշտի, թե ինչ միջոցառում ա ու ով ա կազմակերպում, արդեն մարդկանց՝ հավաքներ կազմակերպելու իրավունքի դեմ ա դուրս գալիս։ Էդ ինչու՞ ԱԱԾ֊ին չի հանձնարարվում «ճշտել», թե էսինչի ու էնինչի հարսանիքն ով ա կազմակերպում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու էսպիսի գրառմամբ ցույց ես տալիս, որ ոչ Նիկոլի ասածից ես բան հասկացել, ոչ էլ իմ ասածից. ուղղակի արդեն կանխակալ տրամադրված ես ու ինչ էլ ասենք ֆռցնելու ես քո ուզած ձևով մեկնաբանես… Բյուր, կներես, բայց անհասկանալի տրամաբանությամբ ես պնդումներ անում: Վերջնական եզրակացությունդ իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում, բայց մարդ չի էլ իմանում ոնց հերքի, որովհետև էդ եզրակացությանդ գալու տրամաբանական շղթան անհասկանալի ա:


Դեբիլ եմ, Արշակ ջան, տրամաբանությունից դուրս դեբիլ ու կանխակալ տրամադրված անձ, որը ամեն ինչ ֆռցնում, իրա ձևով ա մեկնաբանում։ Թե ես ո՞վ դառա, որ Իջևան մոլորակից դուրս եկած փրկչի խոսքերը հարցականի տակ դնեմ։ Ինքը սուրբ ա, հայ ազգի փրկիչն ա, ամեն ինչ սաղիցս լավ գիտի։ Եթե մի բան էլ էն չի ասում, ուրեմն ուղղակի մեր տուպոյ ուղեղներին տեղ չի հասնում։ Պետք ա գնալ ու մտածել՝ ինչու ենք սենց դեբիլ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մդաաաա, փաստորեն ԼԲԳՏ անձիք «անհեռատես քյալ» էլ դուրս էկան, որ «իրանց օգուտը չեն հասկանում»։


Չէ, ԼԳԲՏ անձիք բոլորը ակադամիական կրթությամբ մարգարեներ են  :LOL:  

Հավասարությունը ենթադրում ա, որ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքում էնքան քյալ կա ինչքան որ մնացա բոլոր համայնքներում։ Ու էտ քյալերը իրոք կարող իրանք իրանց լավը չեն հասկանում։

----------

Արշակ (30.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, ԼԳԲՏ անձիք բոլորը ակադամիական կրթությամբ մարգարեներ են  
> 
> Հավասարությունը ենթադրում ա, որ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքում էնքան քյալ կա ինչքան որ մնացա բոլոր համայնքներում։ Ու էտ քյալերը իրոք կարող իրանք իրանց լավը չեն հասկանում։


Հա, Նիկոլն ու Արշակն են իրանց լավը հասկանում  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, Նիկոլն ու Արշակն են իրանց լավը հասկանում


Սաղ հեչ, խաբա՞ր ես իրոք էտ Քրիստոնյա ԼԳԲՏ-ն ինչ ա, ու ինչի՞ ա քիստոնյա ու ասենք պռոստը ԼԳԲՏ չի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

«ինչքան էդ թեման քիչ բարձրացվի, էնքան լավ, որտև դա գլխացավանք ա»
Կներեք, չեմ հասկացել, որ ստեղ Նիկոլն ասում ա ես տոլերանտ մեռնում եմ, բայց դե քանի որ հարցը տալիս եք, պիտի կրուտիտ լինեմ, ասում եմ՝ գլխացավանք ա։ Ախր չեմ հասկանում՝ ի՞նչ ուղեղով, ո՞նց պետք ա մտածել, որ էս արտահայտությունը հենց տվյալ կոնտեքստում, հենց էն ձևով ոնց որ Նիկոլն ա ասում հասկանալ ոչ էն, ինչ ասվել ա։ Ախր ստեղ երկիմաստություն չկա, ախր ստեղ ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ ա ասված։ Բայց երևի դեբիլ եմ, ձեր փիլիսփոյական ուղեղներից չունեմ, որ կարանամ հասկանամ, թե իրականում ինչ ա նկատի ունեցել՝ ուրիշ բան ասելով հանդերձ։

----------

Հարդ (30.10.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> Մդաաաա, փաստորեն ԼԲԳՏ անձիք «անհեռատես քյալ» էլ դուրս էկան, որ «իրանց օգուտը չեն հասկանում»։


Արդեն քիչ ա մնում սկսեմ կասկածել, որ ասածներս ոչ թե չես հասկանում, այլ դիտավորյալ ես խեղաթյուրում  :Sad:  
Չէ, ես բոլոր ԼԳԲԹ մարդկանց օբշի քյալ չսարքեցի: Ինչպես ցանկացած ուրիշ մարդկանց խմբում կարան քյալեր լինեն, էնպես էլ ԼԳԲԹ խմբում կարան լինեն ու դա ԼԳԲԹ լինելու հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Ուղղակի մարդիկ ընդհանրապես լինում են ավել կամ պակաս հեռատես ու կշռադատող, էդքան բան: 
Տվյալ դեպքում, քյալություն եմ համարում միայն էն մարդկանց վերաբերմունքը, որոնք Նիկոլի էս ելույթը իրանց դեմ են ընկալում: ՈՒ փաստացի, ԼԳԲԹ համայնքի շատ ներկայացուցիչներ էլ կան, որ Նիկոլի ելույթը դրական են գնահատում: Այ իրանք իմ կարծիքով ավելի հեռատես են  :Smile: 




> Ըստ էության, էստեղ տարբերություն չկա  Մենակ էն փաստը, որ ԱԱԾ֊ն պիտի ճշտի, թե ինչ միջոցառում ա ու ով ա կազմակերպում, արդեն մարդկանց՝ հավաքներ կազմակերպելու իրավունքի դեմ ա դուրս գալիս։ Էդ ինչու՞ ԱԱԾ֊ին չի հանձնարարվում «ճշտել», թե էսինչի ու էնինչի հարսանիքն ով ա կազմակերպում։


Այ մարդ, ասածս էն էր, որ ԱԱԾ-ի մասին խոսք չի եղել, Նիկոլը ԱԱԾ-ին ոչ մի բան չի հանձնարարել էդ ԼԳԲԹ ֆորումի մասին, կամ առնվազն իր խոսքում նման բան չկար: Նիկոլի խոսքում ԱԱԾ բառ չի հնչել…էդ ձեր հորինածն ա:  «հանձնարարել եմ ճշտել»-ը հավանաբար ոչ թե ԱԱԾ-ին, այլ իր աշխատակազմին հանձնարարելու մասին ա, Նիկոլն իր աշխատակազմին հանձնարարել ա մանրամասն ինֆորմացիա տալ թե ինչ ֆորում ա, որ կարողանա հասկանա, թե ինչի մասին ա խոսքը: 
Ու էդ մասին էս ելույթում հավանաբար սկզբից ասում ա, զուտ էն պատճառով, որ նշի, որ դեռևս սպասում ա մանրամասն տեղեկությունների, հետևաբար տվյալ ֆորումի մասին իր հիմիկվա ինֆոն, գնահատականը ամբողջական չի, ու լիարժեք կարծիքը կարող ա հետագայում ճշգրտվի:

----------

Արամ (30.10.2018), Ուլուանա (31.10.2018), Տրիբուն (30.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ ԼԳԲՏ մարդիկ կան, բավական ակտիվ, ովքեր Նիկոլի խոսքը Արշակի ասած ձևով են հասկացել ու շատ դրական են վերաբերվել իրա ելույթին։ Զարմանալի աշխարհ ա, տո )))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ ԼԳԲՏ մարդիկ կան, բավական ակտիվ, ովքեր Նիկոլի խոսքը Արշակի ասած ձևով են հասկացել ու շատ դրական են վերաբերվել իրա ելույթին։ Զարմանալի աշխարհ ա, տո )))


Հա, օրինակ Այվին

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, օրինակ Այվին


Չէ, ոչ միայն ու ակումբի հետ բացարձակ կապ չունեցող ))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեր կառավարությունը... ձևեր կա կխուսափի։ 

Հեչ, սխալ եմ հասկանում։ 10-20-30 տարի հետոյվա կառավարությանն ա մնում։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա ԱԱԾ֊ին, ապա ԱԱԾ֊ից բացի ոչ մեկի ինքը չի կարա հանձնարարի ճշտի՝ ով ա կազմակերպում, որովհետև անվտանգությունից ելնելով նման բաները ԼԳԲՏ համայնքը գաղտնի ա պահում, ու մենակ ԱԱԾ֊ի նման կառույցը կարա նման ինֆոյի դոստուպ ունենա։ Ու ընդհանրապես՝ անկախ նրանից ում ա հանձնարարում ճշտել, էլի եմ ասում՝ դա հավաքներ կազմակերպելու իրավունքի դեմ ա։ Ու հետաքրքիր ա՝ որ հոգնակիով ես ասում, էդ «մենքը» ով ա։

Արշակ, ուրեմն ընդունի, որ կա՛մ միտումնավոր ասածներդ սխալ եմ մեկնաբանում, կա՛մ դեբիլ եմ, չեմ հասկանում քաշվի մի կողմի, օքե՞յ։

----------


## Արշակ

> Դեբիլ եմ, Արշակ ջան, տրամաբանությունից դուրս դեբիլ ու կանխակալ տրամադրված անձ, որը ամեն ինչ ֆռցնում, իրա ձևով ա մեկնաբանում։ Թե ես ո՞վ դառա, որ Իջևան մոլորակից դուրս եկած փրկչի խոսքերը հարցականի տակ դնեմ։ Ինքը սուրբ ա, հայ ազգի փրկիչն ա, ամեն ինչ սաղիցս լավ գիտի։ Եթե մի բան էլ էն չի ասում, ուրեմն ուղղակի մեր տուպոյ ուղեղներին տեղ չի հասնում։ Պետք ա գնալ ու մտածել՝ ինչու ենք սենց դեբիլ։


Բյուր ջան, քո պնդումների անտրամաբանական ու էմոցիոնալ լինելու համար Նիկոլը պարտադիր չի որ սուրբ լինի…
Ասենք ես չեմ ասել, որ բոլոր ԼԳԲԹ մարդիկ քյալ են, կամ որ քյալ լինելը ԼԳԲԹ լինելու հետ կապ ունի, բայց դու գլխիս սարքում ես, որ տենց բան եմ ասել: Նիկոլը տեղ ի՞նչ կապ ունի:
հիմա էլ «հա Նիկոլը սուրբ ա, ես դեբիլս ով դառա, որ փրկչի խոսքերը հարցականի տակ դնեմ» էմոցիոնալ, դրամատիկացված գրառում ես անում. Ասենք էսքան մարդու մեջից որևէ մեկի խոսքում մի նշույլ չկար, թե «որ Նիկոլն ա ասողը ուրեմն ճիշտ ա», «ո՞նց ես համարձակվում Նիկոլի ասածները հարցականի տակ դնել»: Չէ, ընդամենը հիմնավորում ենք մեր կարծիքը: Բյուր ջան, քեզ շատ հարգում ու սիրում եմ, բայց եթե տրամաբանված փաստարկներ չես բերում, ես մեղավոր չեմ. եթե էմոցիոնալ չտրամաբանված պնդումներդ չեմ ընդունում, դրանից չի հետևում, թե Նիկոլը սուրբ ա, ես ել Նիկոլի վկա:

----------

Ուլուանա (31.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, քո պնդումների անտրամաբանական ու էմոցիոնալ լինելու համար Նիկոլը պարտադիր չի որ սուրբ լինի…
> Ասենք ես չեմ ասել, որ բոլոր ԼԳԲԹ մարդիկ քյալ են, կամ որ քյալ լինելը ԼԳԲԹ լինելու հետ կապ ունի, բայց դու գլխիս սարքում ես, որ տենց բան եմ ասել: Նիկոլը տեղ ի՞նչ կապ ունի:
> հիմա էլ «հա Նիկոլը սուրբ ա, ես դեբիլս ով դառա, որ փրկչի խոսքերը հարցականի տակ դնեմ» էմոցիոնալ, դրամատիկացված գրառում ես անում. Ասենք էսքան մարդու մեջից որևէ մեկի խոսքում մի նշույլ չկար, թե «որ Նիկոլն ա ասողը ուրեմն ճիշտ ա», «ո՞նց ես համարձակվում Նիկոլի ասածները հարցականի տակ դնել»: Չէ, ընդամենը հիմնավորում ենք մեր կարծիքը: Բյուր ջան, քեզ շատ հարգում ու սիրում եմ, բայց եթե տրամաբանված փաստարկներ չես բերում, ես մեղավոր չեմ. եթե էմոցիոնալ չտրամաբանված պնդումներդ չեմ ընդունում, դրանից չի հետևում, թե Նիկոլը սուրբ ա, ես ել Նիկոլի վկա:


Ի՞նչ տրամաբանված փաստարկի մասին ա խոսքը, երբ էդ փաստարկները լվանում ես «սխալ ես հասկացել պնդմամբ»։ Էս թեման ոտից գլուխ տրամաբանված փաստարկ ա։ Դիր, կարդա։ Եթե դա քեզ համար տրամաբանված չի, ապա (գործածելով քո սեփական բառապաշարը) սխալ ես հասկանում գրածներս կամ չես ուզում հասկանալ։

Իսկ էմոցիոնալ դարձա էն բանից հետո, երբ դու սկսեցիր սխալ մեկնաբանելու կամ հասկանալու մասին լոլոները։ Էմոցիոնալը դուք եք, որ Նիկոլի ցանկացած խոսքին մոտենում եք «եթե Նիկոլն ա, ուրեմն ճիշտ ա» նախնական համոզմունքով։ Ինչքան էլ ասես՝ Նիկոլին սուրբ չես համարում, ես դեռ քո բերանից որևէ քննադատական բառ չեմ լսել իրա ասածների ու արածների մասին։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, ոչ միայն ու ակումբի հետ բացարձակ կապ չունեցող ))


Հիմա ասե՞մ, որ դու էլ սխալ ես հասկացել  :LOL:  Մի երկու տեղ տեսա էդպիսի «դրական» մտքեր, որտեղ գրառումը սկսվում էր նրանով, որ ողջունելի ա, որ հանրապետության առաջին դեմքը պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի մասին ա խոսում, բայց... Արշակը դրել, ասում ա՝ ԼԳԲՏ մարդիկ իրանց քյարը չգիտեն, բայց էնքան անտեղյակ ա էդ համայնքից, որ չգիտի, որ էդ համայնքը նույնիսկ բացասական կարծիքը բավական չափած֊ձևած ա ու դիվանագիտորեն ա արտահայտում։ Այսինքն, չի ասում՝ վարչապետը հոմոֆոբ ա։ Ասում ա՝ լավ ա, որ վերջապես անդրադարձ էղավ, բայց սխալ բաներ ա ասում։

----------


## Արշակ

> Ինչ վերաբերում ա ԱԱԾ֊ին, ապա ԱԱԾ֊ից բացի ոչ մեկի ինքը չի կարա հանձնարարի ճշտի՝ ով ա կազմակերպում, որովհետև անվտանգությունից ելնելով նման բաները ԼԳԲՏ համայնքը գաղտնի ա պահում, ու մենակ ԱԱԾ֊ի նման կառույցը կարա նման ինֆոյի դոստուպ ունենա։ Ու ընդհանրապես՝ անկախ նրանից ում ա հանձնարարում ճշտել, էլի եմ ասում՝ դա հավաքներ կազմակերպելու իրավունքի դեմ ա։ Ու հետաքրքիր ա՝ որ հոգնակիով ես ասում, էդ «մենքը» ով ա։


Ցանկացած միջոցառում կազմակերպիչ ունի. թեկուզ եթե կազմակերպողը ոչ թե առանձին մարդ ա, այլ ինչ-որ հասարակական կազմակերպություն. առանձին մարդկանց անունները կարան անհայտ մնան, բայց գոնե իրավաբանական անձը, հասարակական կազմակերպութունը հայտնի ա, չէ՞:
Հիմա օրինակ ես եմ, ընդհանրապես խաբար չեմ, թե էդ ինչ ֆորում ա, ինչ ա, կարամ չէ՞ գուգլեմ, գտնեմ էդ միջոցառման սայթը կամ էջը, հայտարարությունը, ու նայեմ թե ովքեր են միջոցառման կազմակերպիչները, որն ա միջոցառման օրակարգը և այլն:
Նիկոլն էլ, մեր նման, կարար էդ միջացառման մասին թեթև լսած լիներ ու իր աշխատակազմին հանձնարարեր մանրամասն տեղեկություններ տալ դրա մասին: Հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ էդ տեղեկությունները ինչ-որ ընդհատակյա, միայն ԱԱԾ-ին հասանելի ինֆո լիներ, կարող ա խոսքը զուտ հանրայնորեն հասանելի ինֆոյի մասին ա:
Հիմա կարա՞ս ինձ բացատրես, թե նման տեղեկություններ ստանալ հանձնարարելը ոնց ա հավաքներ կազմակերպելու իրավունքի դեմ: Օրենքի վրա հղում տուր, որով արգելվում ա նման տեղեկություններ հավաքելը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեր կառավարությունը... ձևեր կա կխուսափի։ 
> 
> Հեչ, սխալ եմ հասկանում։ 10-20-30 տարի հետոյվա կառավարությանն ա մնում։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա ԱԱԾ֊ին, ապա ԱԱԾ֊ից բացի ոչ մեկի ինքը չի կարա հանձնարարի ճշտի՝ ով ա կազմակերպում, որովհետև անվտանգությունից ելնելով նման բաները ԼԳԲՏ համայնքը գաղտնի ա պահում, ու մենակ ԱԱԾ֊ի նման կառույցը կարա նման ինֆոյի դոստուպ ունենա։ Ու ընդհանրապես՝ անկախ նրանից ում ա հանձնարարում ճշտել, էլի եմ ասում՝ դա հավաքներ կազմակերպելու իրավունքի դեմ ա։ Ու հետաքրքիր ա՝ որ հոգնակիով ես ասում, էդ «մենքը» ով ա։
> 
> Արշակ, ուրեմն ընդունի, որ կա՛մ միտումնավոր ասածներդ սխալ եմ մեկնաբանում, կա՛մ դեբիլ եմ, չեմ հասկանում քաշվի մի կողմի, օքե՞յ։


Ձե լավ էլի ․․․․ արդեն երեք ամիս ա հայտարարությունը բաց տարածվել ա, կազմակերպիչին դաժե տատս գիտի, ու տատս էլ կարա գրանցվի մասնակցի էտ ֆորումին։ Տենց առանձնապես գաղտնիություն չկա։ 

Իմ համար սաղ հարցը հենց էտ քրիստոնյա պահի մեջ ա, դու էլ ինձ իգնոր ես անում։ Հաշվի առնելով նաև որ կենտրոնը Ռուսաստանում ա, հանգիստ կարա Պուտինյան պռովոկացիա լինի, որ Շարմազանովին էշ-էշ դուրս տալու առիթ տա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ցանկացած միջոցառում կազմակերպիչ ունի. թեկուզ եթե կազմակերպողը ոչ թե առանձին մարդ ա, այլ ինչ-որ հասարակական կազմակերպություն. առանձին մարդկանց անունները կարան անհայտ մնան, բայց գոնե իրավաբանական անձը, հասարակական կազմակերպութունը հայտնի ա, չէ՞:
> Հիմա օրինակ ես եմ, ընդհանրապես խաբար չեմ, թե էդ ինչ ֆորում ա, ինչ ա, կարամ չէ՞ գուգլեմ, գտնեմ էդ միջոցառման սայթը կամ էջը, հայտարարությունը, ու նայեմ թե ովքեր են միջոցառման կազմակերպիչները, որն ա միջոցառման օրակարգը և այլն:
> Նիկոլն էլ, մեր նման, կարար էդ միջացառման մասին թեթև լսած լիներ ու իր աշխատակազմին հանձնարարեր մանրամասն տեղեկություններ տալ դրա մասին: Հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ էդ տեղեկությունները ինչ-որ ընդհատակյա, միայն ԱԱԾ-ին հասանելի ինֆո լիներ, կարող ա խոսքը զուտ հանրայնորեն հասանելի ինֆոյի մասին ա:
> Հիմա կարա՞ս ինձ բացատրես, թե նման տեղեկություններ ստանալ հանձնարարելը ոնց ա հավաքներ կազմակերպելու իրավունքի դեմ: Օրենքի վրա հղում տուր, որով արգելվում ա նման տեղեկություններ հավաքելը:


Արշակ, էս ասածդ ցույց ա տալիս, թե դու ինչքան անտեղյակ ես ԼԳԲՏ համայնքից։ Նախ, ԼԳԲՏ համայնքն իրա ցանկացած իվենթ, նույնիսկ հասարակ փարթին խիստ գաղտնի ա պահում անվտանգության նկատառումներից ելնելով։ Երկրորդ, ինչքան գուգլես, չես գտնի, որովհետև էդ իվենթը քո համար չի, դրա մասին ինֆո ոչ մի տեղ չկա։ Թե ոնց ա դա դուրս էկել, հոմոֆոբների ձեռն ընկել, որ մատի փաթաթաթան սարքեն, այլ հարց ա։ Բայց փաստն էն ա, որ էդ իվենթները գաղտնի են։ Ու կազմակերպիչը իրավաբանական անձ չի (կամ էլ իրավաբանական ա, մենք չգիտենք)։

ՀՀ սահմանադրություն, հոդված 44.




> Հոդված 44. Հավաքների ազատությունը
> 
> *1. Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի խաղաղ, առանց զենքի հավաքներին ազատորեն մասնակցելու և դրանք կազմակերպելու իրավունք:* 
> 2. Բացօթյա տարածքներում կազմակերպվող հավաքներն օրենքով սահմանված դեպքերում անցկացվում են ողջամիտ ժամկետում ներկայացված իրազեկման հիման վրա: Ինքնաբուխ հավաքների իրականացման համար իրազեկում չի պահանջվում: 
> 3. Օրենքով կարող են սահմանվել դատավորների, դատախազների, քննիչների, ինչպես նաև զինված ուժերում, ազգային անվտանգության, ոստիկանության և այլ ռազմականացված մարմիններում ծառայողների հավաքների ազատության իրավունքի իրականացման սահմանափակումներ:
> 4. Հավաքների ազատության իրականացման և պաշտպանության պայմաններն ու կարգը սահմանվում են օրենքով: 
> 5. Հավաքների ազատությունը կարող է սահմանափակվել միայն օրենքով` պետական անվտանգության, հանցագործությունների կանխման, հասարակական կարգի պաշտպանության, առողջության և բարոյականության կամ այլոց հիմնական իրավունքների և ազատությունների պաշտպանության նպատակով:


Իսկ օրենսդրության մեջ չկա տեղեկություն ստանալու իրավունք չունենալու մասին որևէ բան, ինչպես և չկա իրավունք ունենալու մասին որևէ բան։ Սա հանրային հավաք չի, սա մի խումբ մարդիկ հավաքվում, իրանց հավաքն են անում, ու չգիտեմ ոնց ա էս ամեն ինչը ՀՀԿ֊ականների ձեռն ընկել։ Ու քանի դեռ որևէ տեղեկություն չկա, որ պետական անվտանգությանն ա սպառնում կամ վերևի հինգերորդ կետում որևէ այլ բան, ուրեմն հավաքի ազատությունը սահմանափակելու հարց չկա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ձե լավ էլի ․․․․ արդեն երեք ամիս ա հայտարարությունը բաց տարածվել ա, կազմակերպիչին դաժե տատս գիտի, ու տատս էլ կարա գրանցվի մասնակցի էտ ֆորումին։ Տենց առանձնապես գաղտնիություն չկա։ 
> 
> Իմ համար սաղ հարցը հենց էտ քրիստոնյա պահի մեջ ա, դու էլ ինձ իգնոր ես անում։ Հաշվի առնելով նաև որ կենտրոնը Ռուսաստանում ա, հանգիստ կարա Պուտինյան պռովոկացիա լինի, որ Շարմազանովին էշ-էշ դուրս տալու առիթ տա։


Տրիբուն, էս էն ԼԳԲՏ ֆորումը չի, որը շահարկվում ա։ Դու չես պատկերացնի՝ ինչ ինֆորմացիոն գրոհ ա գնում։ Քոչի կողմնակիցները լիքը էջեր են ստեղծել ու պրոֆիլներ՝ պրո֊ԼԳԲՏ ու պրո֊ՔՊ ձևանալով, որ մարդկանց տենց լարեն ներկայիս իշխանությունների դեմ։ Ամեն օր քանի հատ տենց էջ հայտնաբերվում ա։ Բայց հա՛, իրական ֆորումն էլ ա եսիմ ոնց դուրս էկել, ոնց որ եսիմ ոնց Զաքարենք գաղտնի խմբերից սքրինշոթներ են տարածում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մարդիկ համ էլ վերջերս Հայտարարություն են տարածել, լավ էլ խելքին մոտ տեքստով ․․․․ Նենց որ մի տենց առանձնապես սարսափելի գաղտնիություն, անվտանգություն, տենց բաներ չկա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մարդիկ համ էլ վերջերս Հայտարարություն են տարածել, լավ էլ խելքին մոտ տեքստով ․․․․ Նենց որ մի տենց առանձնապես սարսափելի գաղտնիություն, անվտանգություն, տենց բաներ չկա։


Էս ի՞նչ ա, սրանց մասին վաբշե առաջին անգամ եմ լսում։ Սա ջրերը պղտորելու համար ա։ Չկա տենց բան։ Քրիստոյնաների ֆորում։ Չէմիչէ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, էս էն ԼԳԲՏ ֆորումը չի, որը շահարկվում ա։ Դու չես պատկերացնի՝ ինչ ինֆորմացիոն գրոհ ա գնում։ Քոչի կողմնակիցները լիքը էջեր են ստեղծել ու պրոֆիլներ՝ պրո֊ԼԳԲՏ ու պրո֊ՔՊ ձևանալով, որ մարդկանց տենց լարեն ներկայիս իշխանությունների դեմ։ Ամեն օր քանի հատ տենց էջ հայտնաբերվում ա։ Բայց հա՛, իրական ֆորումն էլ ա եսիմ ոնց դուրս էկել, ոնց որ եսիմ ոնց Զաքարենք գաղտնի խմբերից սքրինշոթներ են տարածում։


Նիչեգօ սեբե ․․․․ փաստորեն մի հատ էլ ֆորում կա, որի մասին յանի գիտենք, բայց յանի չգիտենք, ու էս սաղ բազարը դրա մասի՞ն ա։ Նյուժելի՞։

----------

Արշակ (30.10.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> Հիմա ասե՞մ, որ դու էլ սխալ ես հասկացել  Մի երկու տեղ տեսա էդպիսի «դրական» մտքեր, որտեղ գրառումը սկսվում էր նրանով, որ ողջունելի ա, որ հանրապետության առաջին դեմքը պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի մասին ա խոսում, բայց... Արշակը դրել, ասում ա՝ ԼԳԲՏ մարդիկ իրանց քյարը չգիտեն, բայց էնքան անտեղյակ ա էդ համայնքից, որ չգիտի, որ էդ համայնքը նույնիսկ բացասական կարծիքը բավական չափած֊ձևած ա ու դիվանագիտորեն ա արտահայտում։ Այսինքն, չի ասում՝ վարչապետը հոմոֆոբ ա։ Ասում ա՝ լավ ա, որ վերջապես անդրադարձ էղավ, բայց սխալ բաներ ա ասում։


Բյուր, սպանիր, նորից եմ ասում․ չնայած նենց չի որ բացարձակ անտեղյակ եմ, բայց ես որևէ պնդում չեմ արել ԼԳԲԹ համայնքի մասին․ ես ասել եմ «եթե քննադատում ա, ուրեմն քյալ ա», ոչ թե պնդել եմ, որ քննադատում ա, կամ որ քյալ ա։ Գոնե հիմա տարբերությունը պարզ ա՞‎։

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ, էս ասածդ ցույց ա տալիս, թե դու ինչքան անտեղյակ ես ԼԳԲՏ համայնքից։ Նախ, ԼԳԲՏ համայնքն իրա ցանկացած իվենթ, նույնիսկ հասարակ փարթին խիստ գաղտնի ա պահում անվտանգության նկատառումներից ելնելով։ Երկրորդ, ինչքան գուգլես, չես գտնի, որովհետև էդ իվենթը քո համար չի, դրա մասին ինֆո ոչ մի տեղ չկա։ Թե ոնց ա դա դուրս էկել, հոմոֆոբների ձեռն ընկել, որ մատի փաթաթաթան սարքեն, այլ հարց ա։ Բայց փաստն էն ա, որ էդ իվենթները գաղտնի են։ Ու կազմակերպիչը իրավաբանական անձ չի (կամ էլ իրավաբանական ա, մենք չգիտենք)։
> 
> ՀՀ սահմանադրություն, հոդված 44.
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ օրենսդրության մեջ չկա տեղեկություն ստանալու իրավունք չունենալու մասին որևէ բան, ինչպես և չկա իրավունք ունենալու մասին որևէ բան։ Սա հանրային հավաք չի, սա մի խումբ մարդիկ հավաքվում, իրանց հավաքն են անում, ու չգիտեմ ոնց ա էս ամեն ինչը ՀՀԿ֊ականների ձեռն ընկել։ Ու քանի դեռ որևէ տեղեկություն չկա, որ պետական անվտանգությանն ա սպառնում կամ վերևի հինգերորդ կետում որևէ այլ բան, ուրեմն հավաքի ազատությունը սահմանափակելու հարց չկա։


Հիմա կարա՞ս բացատրես, թե Նիկոլի ելույթում որտեղ տեսար էդ ֆորումի ազատությունը սահմանափակելու մասին որևէ խոսք։ 

Ընդ որում, փաստորեն մի հատ հրապարակային ֆորում կա, որի մասին հավանաբար խոսում ա Նիկոլը (ու ոչ մի թթու խոսք չի ասել հլը որ), ու գուցե մի հատ էլ ԼԳԲԹ ժողովրդի private party կա, որի մասին հարց ա Նիկոլը սկի գիտի՞, որ մի բան էլ ուզենա կամ չուզենա իրավունքները սահմանափակի  :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

> Տրիբուն, էս էն ԼԳԲՏ ֆորումը չի, որը շահարկվում ա։ Դու չես պատկերացնի՝ ինչ ինֆորմացիոն գրոհ ա գնում։ Քոչի կողմնակիցները լիքը էջեր են ստեղծել ու պրոֆիլներ՝ պրո֊ԼԳԲՏ ու պրո֊ՔՊ ձևանալով, որ մարդկանց տենց լարեն ներկայիս իշխանությունների դեմ։ Ամեն օր քանի հատ տենց էջ հայտնաբերվում ա։ Բայց հա՛, իրական ֆորումն էլ ա եսիմ ոնց դուրս էկել, ոնց որ եսիմ ոնց Զաքարենք գաղտնի խմբերից սքրինշոթներ են տարածում։


Ըհը, հիմա ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես․ օկ չէր լինի՞, որ Նիկոլը թացը չորից ջոկելու համար ԱԱԾ–ին հանձնարարեր պարզել, թե էդ Քոչի սարքած մթոմ պրո–ԼԳԲՏ խմբերը իրականում ԼԳԲՏ խմբեր ե՞ն, թե մանիպուլացիաներ կազմակերպող քոչարյանական կամ պուտինական խմբեր։ Նկատենք, որ հլը որ խոսքը պարզելու մասին ա, ոչ թե միջամտելու։ 
Չնայած էլի եմ ասում, Նիկոլի ելույթից ոչ մի ձևով չէր երևում, թե խոսքը ԱԱԾ–ի միջոցով գաղտնի ինֆո պարզելու մասին ա։ Ինչպես արդեն ասեցի, կարար հանգիստ իր աշխատակազմի կողմից փաբլիք ինֆո ստանալու մասին լիներ։

----------

Բարեկամ (31.10.2018), Գաղթական (30.10.2018), Ուլուանա (31.10.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Իրականում Նիկոլը բերնից թռցրեց, որ ներքին զորքերին հանձնարարելա սաղ ԼԳԲՏ-ներին հավաքեն ու գաղտնի վառեն...

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա ասե՞մ, որ դու էլ սխալ ես հասկացել  Մի երկու տեղ տեսա էդպիսի «դրական» մտքեր, որտեղ գրառումը սկսվում էր նրանով, որ ողջունելի ա, որ հանրապետության առաջին դեմքը պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի մասին ա խոսում, բայց... Արշակը դրել, ասում ա՝ ԼԳԲՏ մարդիկ իրանց քյարը չգիտեն, բայց էնքան անտեղյակ ա էդ համայնքից, որ չգիտի, որ էդ համայնքը նույնիսկ բացասական կարծիքը բավական չափած֊ձևած ա ու դիվանագիտորեն ա արտահայտում։ Այսինքն, չի ասում՝ վարչապետը հոմոֆոբ ա։ Ասում ա՝ լավ ա, որ վերջապես անդրադարձ էղավ, բայց սխալ բաներ ա ասում։


Բյուր, դու ոնց կարող ես ասել, որ ես սխալ եմ հասկացել, եթե չգիտես թե ինչի մասին եմ խոսում։ Բյուր ջան, նենց ա ստացվել,որ դու միակ մարդը չես, որ շփվում ա ԼԳԲՏ մարդկանց հետ։ Ու ես բացարձակապես, էս պահին, չէի խոսում որևէ հրապարակային մտքի մասին։ Ու ես զարմացած եմ, որ դու կարողացել ես լսել (որոշ դեպքերում կարդալ) իմ ու ուրիշ մարդկանց անձնական զրույցները ։ճ

----------

Բարեկամ (31.10.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ի՞նչ տրամաբանված փաստարկի մասին ա խոսքը, երբ էդ փաստարկները լվանում ես «սխալ ես հասկացել պնդմամբ»։ Էս թեման ոտից գլուխ տրամաբանված փաստարկ ա։ Դիր, կարդա։ Եթե դա քեզ համար տրամաբանված չի, ապա (գործածելով քո սեփական բառապաշարը) սխալ ես հասկանում գրածներս կամ չես ուզում հասկանալ։
> 
> Իսկ էմոցիոնալ դարձա էն բանից հետո, երբ դու սկսեցիր սխալ մեկնաբանելու կամ հասկանալու մասին լոլոները։ Էմոցիոնալը դուք եք, որ Նիկոլի ցանկացած խոսքին մոտենում եք «եթե Նիկոլն ա, ուրեմն ճիշտ ա» նախնական համոզմունքով։ Ինչքան էլ ասես՝ Նիկոլին սուրբ չես համարում, ես դեռ քո բերանից որևէ քննադատական բառ չեմ լսել իրա ասածների ու արածների մասին։


Բյուր ջան, իհարկե բացարձակ ճշտի քանոն չունենք, որ պարզենք թե մեզնից ով ա անտրամաբանական խոսում։ Դու ազատ ես իմ ասածը անտրամաբանական համարել կամ մտածել, որ քեզ սխալ եմ հասկացել։ 
Բայց իմ խիստ համեստ կարծիքով քո «փաստարկները» կամ «եթե լուցկի չունես, ուրեմն գոմիկ ես», «եթե սև տուփի մեջ ա, ուրեմն մեջինը կլոր ա, եթե կլոր ա, ուրեմն նարինջ ա» ոճի են, կամ թեկուզ ոչ միտումնավոր, բայց խեղաթյուրում են իմ ասածները։

ինչ վերաբերվում ա նրան, որ իմ բերանից որևէ քննադատական բառ չես լսել Նիկոլի արածների մասին։ Չնայած որոշ դեպքեր եղել են, որ կարող ա տեսած չլինես, բայց ճիշտ ես, Նիկոլին առանձնապես շատ չեմ քննադատում հրապարակային։ Դրա համար մի քանի պատճառներ կան։ Նախ որովհետև շատ դեպքերում իր արածները ինձ դուր են գալիս, ու էդ լրիվ նորմալ ա․ ընդհանրապես, ի տարբերություն շատերի, որ կարծում էին, թե միանգամից պիտի մեղր դառնա երկրի վիճակը ու հիասթափվում են, որ տենց չի լինում, ես շատ ավելի զուսպ սպասելիքներ ունեի ընդհանրապես էս հեղափոխությունից ու մասնավորապես Նիկոլից էլ։ ՈՒ արդյունքում Նիկոլը ու իր թիմը շատ հարցերում ինձ հաճելիորեն զարմացնում են, ավելին են անում, քան ես սպասում էի իրանցից։ 
Ինչը չի նշանակում, թե թերություններ չկան, քննադատության տեղ չեմ տեսնում։ Իհարկե տեսնում եմ։ ՈՒ տարբեր մարդկանց հետ մասնավոր զրույցներում հաճախ քննադատում էլ եմ․ բայց հրապարակային առայժմ խուսափում եմ քննադատել, քանի որ կարծում եմ, որ հեղափոխությունը դեռ չի ավարտվել ու առանց էն էլ նախկին ռեժիմի կողմնակիցները ամեն կերպ փորձում են Նիկոլին ու իր թիմի տակները փորել, վարկաբեկել, մարդկանց հիասթափացնել։ ՈՒ էս իրավիճակում կարծում եմ, որ Նիկոլը ավելի շատ աջակցության կարիք ունի, ու հրապարակային քննադատելուց առաջ հաշվի եմ առնում՝ երկարատև կտրվածքով իմ քննադատությունը օգնելու՞ ա հեղափոխությունը ավարտին հասցնել, թե՞ նախկին ռեժիմի կողմնակիցների կողմից օգտագործվելու ա մարդկանց հիասթափացնելու ու ռևանշ ապահովելու համար։ Ցավոք մարդիկ հաճախ շատ էմոցիոնալ են, ոչ ռացիոնալ ու մանիպուլացվելով կարող ա վերջը սաղիս նորից հետ բերեն ՀՀԿ–ական ռեժիմին։ 
Ասենք պատկերացրու պատերազմ ա, զենքը ձեռքիդ ճակատամարտի կիզակետում ես, մեկ էլ կողքիդ մարտական ընկերը սկսում ա ծխել․ կռիվը չես թողի չէ՞, սկսես քննադատել, թե բա ծխելով իմ ու քո առողջությունը վնասում ես։ Որովհետև ճակատամարտի կիզակետում դրա ժամանակը չի․ ինչքան էլ որ քննադատությունդ ճիշտ ա կոնտեքստից կտրված, բայց տվյալ իրավիճակում օգուտի տեղ կարա վնաս տա։ 

Իհարկե եթե Նիկոլը ճակատագրական սխալներ անի, հրապարակային էլ կքննադատեմ, բայց քանի դեռ ԱԺ ընտրություններ չեն եղել, առաջնային խնդիրը Նիկոլին աջակցելն ա նախկին ռեժիմի դեմ պայքարում։ ԱԺ–ն որ փոխվեց, դրանից հետո հեղափոխությունը կայացած կարելի ա համարել ու առողջ քննադատությունը ավելի օգտակար կլինի, դրա համար տեղ կբացվի։

Էս ամենից չի հետևում, թե կարող ա Նիկոլի որևէ արած սխալ համարեմ, բայց քննարկումների ժամանակ ասեմ ճիշտ ա արել։ Միանշանակ չէ, եթե սխալ ա, ճշտի տեղ չեմ անցկացնի, եթե չքննադատեմ էլ հրապարակայնորեն, առնվազն չեմ պաշտպանի։ Եթե որևէ հարցում Նիկոլին պաշտպանում եմ, ուրեմն հենց տենց եմ կարծում։ ՈՒ հաստատ ոչ էն պատճառով, թե «Նիկոլը սուրբ ա, որ ինքն ա ասողը, ուրեմն ճիշտ ա»։ ՈՒ եթե տենց բանում ես մեղադրում, նշանակում ա, որ պնդում ես, որ բոլորս քննադատական մտածողությունից զուրկ անուղեղ զոմբի ենք․ ինչքան էլ որ պոլիտկոռեկտ լինելով չասես տենց։

----------

ivy (31.10.2018), Բարեկամ (31.10.2018), Ուլուանա (31.10.2018), Տրիբուն (31.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ ես Արշակից լսել եմ Նիկոլի հասցեին քննադատություն, ու, Բյուր, չասես, որ սխալ եմ հասկացել, որտև էդ էլ ա եղել անձնական զրույցի ժամանակ ։ճ

----------


## Chuk

> Դե խնդրեմ, ապեր․ Вторая часть Марлезонского балета 
> 
> «Ելք» և «Ծառուկյան» խմբակցությունները վարչապետի պաշտոնում առաջադրել են Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի թեկնածությունը


Էն Մելիքյան Ռուբենն էլի հեգնում ա Նիկոլի առաջադրվելը, էդտեղից եզրակացնում եմ, որ ուրեմն իսկապես պետք էր առաջադրվել )))

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Տխուրն էն ա, որ հեղափոխություն անողներից շատերի համար էս բոլորն օքեյ ա։ Եվրոպական արժեք էին թափահարում, բայց երբ խոսքն իրոք եվրոպական արժեքներին ա վերաբերում, սաղի համար օքեյ են էսպիսի արտահայտությունները։


Սենս մի փիլիսոփայական հարց․ իսկ ո՞վ ա ասում, թե եվրոպական արժեքները լավ կամ ճիշտ արժեքներ են, կամ ավելի ճիշտ՝ եվրոպական *բոլոր* արժեքներն են լավը ու ճիշտը, կամ "եվրոպական արժեք" արտահայտությունը համարժեք ա "լավուճիշտ" արժեքի բնորոշմանը, կամ որ առաջադեմ ա ձգտելը "եվրոպական արժեքների"։

----------

Արշակ (31.10.2018), Գաղթական (31.10.2018), Ուլուանա (31.10.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դեբիլ եմ, Արշակ ջան, տրամաբանությունից դուրս դեբիլ ու կանխակալ տրամադրված անձ, որը ամեն ինչ ֆռցնում, իրա ձևով ա մեկնաբանում։ Թե ես ո՞վ դառա, որ Իջևան մոլորակից դուրս եկած փրկչի խոսքերը հարցականի տակ դնեմ։ Ինքը սուրբ ա, հայ ազգի փրկիչն ա, ամեն ինչ սաղիցս լավ գիտի։ Եթե մի բան էլ էն չի ասում, ուրեմն ուղղակի մեր տուպոյ ուղեղներին տեղ չի հասնում։ Պետք ա գնալ ու մտածել՝ ինչու ենք սենց դեբիլ։


Բյուր ջան, կներես, բայց կարծում եմ՝ դու ուղղակի ֆիքսված տեսություն ունես Նիկոլի դիրքորոշման մասին ու լսածներդ փորձում ես ամեն գնով հարմարեցնել էդ տեսությանդ։

Ի դեպ, էս գրածդ հանգիստ կարելի ա թունդ դիսկրիմինատիվ դիրքորոշում համարել գավառական քաղաքների բնակիչների հանդեպ (իջևան "մոլորակ"), որոնցից մեծ գործեր սպասելն ("փրկիչ") անհեթեթություն ա, ծաղրի առարկա։ 
Բայց ինձ թվում ա՝ ես գուշակում եմ, թե ովքեր են (կամ ով է) քո հեղինակություն(ներ)ը ու էդ դիրքորոշումդ սնվում ա էդտեղից (ֆբ-ում իր մոտ տեսնում եմ ճիշտ և ճիշտ քո արտահայտած մտքերի պատճենը, որն ավելի շուտ օրիգինալն ա, կարծում եմ)։

----------

Ուլուանա (31.10.2018), Տրիբուն (31.10.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բյուր ջան, իհարկե բացարձակ ճշտի քանոն չունենք, որ պարզենք թե մեզնից ով ա անտրամաբանական խոսում։ Դու ազատ ես իմ ասածը անտրամաբանական համարել կամ մտածել, որ քեզ սխալ եմ հասկացել։ 
> Բայց իմ խիստ համեստ կարծիքով քո «փաստարկները» կամ «եթե լուցկի չունես, ուրեմն գոմիկ ես», «եթե սև տուփի մեջ ա, ուրեմն մեջինը կլոր ա, եթե կլոր ա, ուրեմն նարինջ ա» ոճի են, կամ թեկուզ ոչ միտումնավոր, բայց խեղաթյուրում են իմ ասածները։
> 
> ինչ վերաբերվում ա նրան, որ իմ բերանից որևէ քննադատական բառ չես լսել Նիկոլի արածների մասին։ Չնայած որոշ դեպքեր եղել են, որ կարող ա տեսած չլինես, բայց ճիշտ ես, Նիկոլին առանձնապես շատ չեմ քննադատում հրապարակային։ Դրա համար մի քանի պատճառներ կան։ Նախ որովհետև շատ դեպքերում իր արածները ինձ դուր են գալիս, ու էդ լրիվ նորմալ ա․ ընդհանրապես, ի տարբերություն շատերի, որ կարծում էին, թե միանգամից պիտի մեղր դառնա երկրի վիճակը ու հիասթափվում են, որ տենց չի լինում, ես շատ ավելի զուսպ սպասելիքներ ունեի ընդհանրապես էս հեղափոխությունից ու մասնավորապես Նիկոլից էլ։ ՈՒ արդյունքում Նիկոլը ու իր թիմը շատ հարցերում ինձ հաճելիորեն զարմացնում են, ավելին են անում, քան ես սպասում էի իրանցից։ 
> Ինչը չի նշանակում, թե թերություններ չկան, քննադատության տեղ չեմ տեսնում։ Իհարկե տեսնում եմ։ ՈՒ տարբեր մարդկանց հետ մասնավոր զրույցներում հաճախ քննադատում էլ եմ․ բայց հրապարակային առայժմ խուսափում եմ քննադատել, քանի որ կարծում եմ, որ հեղափոխությունը դեռ չի ավարտվել ու առանց էն էլ նախկին ռեժիմի կողմնակիցները ամեն կերպ փորձում են Նիկոլին ու իր թիմի տակները փորել, վարկաբեկել, մարդկանց հիասթափացնել։ ՈՒ էս իրավիճակում կարծում եմ, որ Նիկոլը ավելի շատ աջակցության կարիք ունի, ու հրապարակային քննադատելուց առաջ հաշվի եմ առնում՝ երկարատև կտրվածքով իմ քննադատությունը օգնելու՞ ա հեղափոխությունը ավարտին հասցնել, թե՞ նախկին ռեժիմի կողմնակիցների կողմից օգտագործվելու ա մարդկանց հիասթափացնելու ու ռևանշ ապահովելու համար։ Ցավոք մարդիկ հաճախ շատ էմոցիոնալ են, ոչ ռացիոնալ ու մանիպուլացվելով կարող ա վերջը սաղիս նորից հետ բերեն ՀՀԿ–ական ռեժիմին։ 
> Ասենք պատկերացրու պատերազմ ա, զենքը ձեռքիդ ճակատամարտի կիզակետում ես, մեկ էլ կողքիդ մարտական ընկերը սկսում ա ծխել․ կռիվը չես թողի չէ՞, սկսես քննադատել, թե բա ծխելով իմ ու քո առողջությունը վնասում ես։ Որովհետև ճակատամարտի կիզակետում դրա ժամանակը չի․ ինչքան էլ որ քննադատությունդ ճիշտ ա կոնտեքստից կտրված, բայց տվյալ իրավիճակում օգուտի տեղ կարա վնաս տա։ 
> 
> Իհարկե եթե Նիկոլը ճակատագրական սխալներ անի, հրապարակային էլ կքննադատեմ, բայց քանի դեռ ԱԺ ընտրություններ չեն եղել, առաջնային խնդիրը Նիկոլին աջակցելն ա նախկին ռեժիմի դեմ պայքարում։ ԱԺ–ն որ փոխվեց, դրանից հետո հեղափոխությունը կայացած կարելի ա համարել ու առողջ քննադատությունը ավելի օգտակար կլինի, դրա համար տեղ կբացվի։
> 
> Էս ամենից չի հետևում, թե կարող ա Նիկոլի որևէ արած սխալ համարեմ, բայց քննարկումների ժամանակ ասեմ ճիշտ ա արել։ Միանշանակ չէ, եթե սխալ ա, ճշտի տեղ չեմ անցկացնի, եթե չքննադատեմ էլ հրապարակայնորեն, առնվազն չեմ պաշտպանի։ Եթե որևէ հարցում Նիկոլին պաշտպանում եմ, ուրեմն հենց տենց եմ կարծում։ ՈՒ հաստատ ոչ էն պատճառով, թե «Նիկոլը սուրբ ա, որ ինքն ա ասողը, ուրեմն ճիշտ ա»։ ՈՒ եթե տենց բանում ես մեղադրում, նշանակում ա, որ պնդում ես, որ բոլորս քննադատական մտածողությունից զուրկ անուղեղ զոմբի ենք․ ինչքան էլ որ պոլիտկոռեկտ լինելով չասես տենց։


Ի դեպ, հենց ինքն էլ ասել ա՝ ժողովուրդ ջան, սպասեք արտահերթը լինի վերջանա, հետո ինչքան ուզում եք քննադատեք ինձ, ուրախ կլինեմ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թե ես ո՞վ դառա, որ Իջևան մոլորակից դուրս եկած փրկչի խոսքերը հարցականի տակ դնեմ։


20 տարում կռքաշ Ստեփանակերտից բերեցինք Իջեւան։ Դու ուզում ես մի ամսում տանես Սան Ֆրանցիսկո։  :Jpit: )

----------


## Շինարար

> 20 տարում կռքաշ Ստեփանակերտից բերեցինք Իջեւան։ Դու ուզում ես մի ամսում տանես Սան Ֆրանցիսկո։ )


Փաստորեն պրոբլեմն էդ ա որ երևանցի չի՞:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, կներես, բայց կարծում եմ՝ դու ուղղակի ֆիքսված տեսություն ունես Նիկոլի դիրքորոշման մասին ու լսածներդ փորձում ես ամեն գնով հարմարեցնել էդ տեսությանդ։
> 
> Ի դեպ, էս գրածդ հանգիստ կարելի ա թունդ դիսկրիմինատիվ դիրքորոշում համարել գավառական քաղաքների բնակիչների հանդեպ (իջևան "մոլորակ"), որոնցից մեծ գործեր սպասելն ("փրկիչ") անհեթեթություն ա, ծաղրի առարկա։ 
> Բայց ինձ թվում ա՝ ես գուշակում եմ, թե ովքեր են (կամ ով է) քո հեղինակություն(ներ)ը ու էդ դիրքորոշումդ սնվում ա էդտեղից (ֆբ-ում իր մոտ տեսնում եմ ճիշտ և ճիշտ քո արտահայտած մտքերի պատճենը, որն ավելի շուտ օրիգինալն ա, կարծում եմ)։


Չունեմ, Բարեկամ։ Մինչև իրա էս ելույթը ես հստակ վստահ էի, որ Նիկոլը լիբերալ դիրքորոշում ունի։

Իսկ «Իջևան մոլորակից եկած փրկիչ» արտահայտությունը ես չեմ հորինել։ Ախր ասում եմ էլի՝ մի քիչ տեղեկացված էղեք, հետո թռեք դեմքիս։ Վերջերս Իջևանի քաղաքապետարանի, թե Տավուշի մարզպետարանի (վերջը, պետական փողերով) մի գիրք ա լույս տեսել Նիկոլի մասին, որի վերնագիրը հենց տենց ա. «Իջևան մոլորակից իջած փրկիչը»։ 




Ինչ վերաբերում ա քո «գուշակած» հեղինակությանը, ապա չարաչար սխալվում ես ու պատկերացում չունես, թե քո գուշակած մարդու հետ մենք ինչքան ենք հետհեղափոխական զանազան թեմաներով վիճել։ Ու ընդհանրապես, քո գուշակած հեղինակությունն ինձ դաստիարակելիս ամեն կերպ խթանել ա հարցերի մասին սեփական կարծիք ունենալը, վերլուծելն ու քննադատելը, ոչ թե ամեն ինչ որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ընդունելը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սենս մի փիլիսոփայական հարց․ իսկ ո՞վ ա ասում, թե եվրոպական արժեքները լավ կամ ճիշտ արժեքներ են, կամ ավելի ճիշտ՝ եվրոպական *բոլոր* արժեքներն են լավը ու ճիշտը, կամ "եվրոպական արժեք" արտահայտությունը համարժեք ա "լավուճիշտ" արժեքի բնորոշմանը, կամ որ առաջադեմ ա ձգտելը "եվրոպական արժեքների"։


Ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ հարցադրմանդ հետ։ Ու կարամ ասեմ, որ «եվրոպական արժեք» ընդհանուր բնորոշումը բավական անհասկանալի ա, թե ինչ ա, որտև եվրոպական արժեք կարա լինի մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանությունն էլ, սեփական սահմանները փակել, ուրիշներին ներս չթողնելն էլ։ Առաջինը դրական ու օրինակելի ա, երկրորդը՝ չէ։ 
Բայց հեղափոխություն իրականացնող Նիկոլի շուրջ հավաքված խմբերը (Նիկոլը չէ, Նիկոլն էդ առումով ավելի խելոք ա, համենայնդեպս բարձրաձայն ասում ա, որ ինքը հայամետ ա, ոչ թե ռուսա֊ կամ եվրոպամետ) եվրոպամետ են։ Համենայնդեպս, էդ խմբերին կարելի էր տեսնել զանազան (երբեմն նույնիսկ Եվրոպայի կողմից ուղղորդված) բողոքի ակցիաներում ու նաև եվրոպամետ (կամ հակառուս, ամեն դեպքում էլի ուղղորդված) հայտարարություններ անելիս։

----------


## Chuk

Չիբուխչյան Լյուբիկը կտցրած տիպ ա, Բյուր (ասածդ գրքի հեղինակը)։ 170 հատ գիրք ա հրատարակել, իրան համարում ա աշխարհի ամենատաղանդավոր մարդը։ Նախկինում եղել ա Տավուշի մարզպետի խորհրդականը։ Իրա հետ զահլա չդնելու համար իրան քաղաքապետարանում ու այլուր չեն մերժում, ինչը շատ վատ պրակտիկա ա։

Էս գիրքն էլ էդ սերիայից ա ու շատ վատ արձագանք ա ստացել իշխանության կողմից։ Կարծում եմ, որ նաև խթան ա եղել հաջորդ նմանատիպ ծախսերը բացառելու համար։

Ինչքանո՞վ ա ճիշտ էդ կտցրածի, ու նախորդ իշխանությունից ժառանգված Իջևանի քաղաքապետարանի արած էշությունը մատի փաթաթան ու Նիկոլի դեմ հեգնանքի առարկա սարքել։

----------

Բարեկամ (31.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա կարա՞ս բացատրես, թե Նիկոլի ելույթում որտեղ տեսար էդ ֆորումի ազատությունը սահմանափակելու մասին որևէ խոսք։ 
> 
> Ընդ որում, փաստորեն մի հատ հրապարակային ֆորում կա, որի մասին հավանաբար խոսում ա Նիկոլը (ու ոչ մի թթու խոսք չի ասել հլը որ), ու գուցե մի հատ էլ ԼԳԲԹ ժողովրդի private party կա, որի մասին հարց ա Նիկոլը սկի գիտի՞, որ մի բան էլ ուզենա կամ չուզենա իրավունքները սահմանափակի


Արշակ, ստուգելու հարցը հենց արդեն հավաք իրականացնելու իրավունքի սահմանափակում ա։ Նախ, դա կարա նշանակի, որ իրանք ֆորումի մասին ինֆո են դուրս բերելու, որը գաղտնի ա ու սպառնում ա ԼԳԲՏ անձանց անվտանգությանը։ Երկրորդ, էն փաստը, որ ստուգում ա ով ա ինչ ա, արդեն մի քայլ ա դեպի հավաքի ազատության սահմանափակում։ Օրենքով արգելված չի դա, բայց ոչ էլ թույլատրված ա։

Էդ հրապարակային ֆորումի մասին որ ասում ես, մի հատ էլ ասեմ. չկա տենց բան։ Էդ ՀՀԿ֊ական֊քոչարյանական տրոլների սարքածն ա։ Ֆորումը գաղտնի ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, սպանիր, նորից եմ ասում․ չնայած նենց չի որ բացարձակ անտեղյակ եմ, բայց ես որևէ պնդում չեմ արել ԼԳԲԹ համայնքի մասին․ ես ասել եմ «եթե քննադատում ա, ուրեմն քյալ ա», ոչ թե պնդել եմ, որ քննադատում ա, կամ որ քյալ ա։ Գոնե հիմա տարբերությունը պարզ ա՞‎։


Արշակ, դե հենց էդ ա, «եթե քննադատում ա, ուրեմն քյալ ա» արտահայտությամբ դու վիրավորանք ես հասցնում լիքը իրական ԼԳԲՏ մարդկանց ու որոնք, ի դեպ, հեղափոխության ակտիվ մասնակիցներ էին։ Թե՞ փողոց փակելուց քյալ չէին։
Ու հավատա, ԼԳԲՏ անձը իրա լավն ու վատը ինձնից էլ, քեզնից էլ լավ գիտի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չիբուխչյան Լյուբիկը կտցրած տիպ ա, Բյուր (ասածդ գրքի հեղինակը)։ 170 հատ գիրք ա հրատարակել, իրան համարում ա աշխարհի ամենատաղանդավոր մարդը։ Նախկինում եղել ա Տավուշի մարզպետի խորհրդականը։ Իրա հետ զահլա չդնելու համար իրան քաղաքապետարանում ու այլուր չեն մերժում, ինչը շատ վատ պրակտիկա ա։
> 
> Էս գիրքն էլ էդ սերիայից ա ու շատ վատ արձագանք ա ստացել իշխանության կողմից։ Կարծում եմ, որ նաև խթան ա եղել հաջորդ նմանատիպ ծախսերը բացառելու համար։
> 
> Ինչքանո՞վ ա ճիշտ էդ կտցրածի, ու նախորդ իշխանությունից ժառանգված Իջևանի քաղաքապետարանի արած էշությունը մատի փաթաթան ու Նիկոլի դեմ հեգնանքի առարկա սարքել։


Արտ, կտցրածը կտցրած, բայց պետական փողերով ա էդ գիրքը տպվել։ Ողջունելի ա, որ իշխանությունները նման բաների դեմը կառնեն ապագայում, բայց փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ էդ գիրքը կա, որ կան մարդիկ, որ Նիկոլին փրկիչ են անվանում։ Ես էլ դա որպես հեգնական արտահայտություն օգտագործում եմ, որովհետև ակումբում տեսնում եմ, որ թեև ոչ էդ բառերով, բայց ամեն դեպքում կա Նիկոլի պաշտամունք։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաստորեն պրոբլեմն էդ ա որ երևանցի չի՞:


Բյուրի ասածից ստացվում ա, որ եթե Երևանցի լիներ, ԱԺ-ում չէր ասի, որ ավանդական ընտանիք ունի, ու որ ԼԳԲՏ հարցը բարդ ա հարց ա: Միանգամից պրիզնատ կգար, որ ինքն էլ ա գեյ:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, կտցրածը կտցրած, բայց պետական փողերով ա էդ գիրքը տպվել։ Ողջունելի ա, որ իշխանությունները նման բաների դեմը կառնեն ապագայում, բայց փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ էդ գիրքը կա, որ կան մարդիկ, որ Նիկոլին փրկիչ են անվանում։ Ես էլ դա որպես հեգնական արտահայտություն օգտագործում եմ, որովհետև ակումբում տեսնում եմ, որ թեև ոչ էդ բառերով, բայց ամեն դեպքում կա Նիկոլի պաշտամունք։


Բյուր ջան, դու չես պատկերացնում եմ թե պետական փողերով ինչքան սենց ախմախ բան ա տպվել, ֆինանսավորվել մինչև հիմա։ 

Ու հա, կան մարդիկ որ պաշտում են։ Լյուբիկը դժվար թե պաշտի, ավելի շուտ իրա համար առիթ էր քծնելու։

Ու հա, քծնողներ էլ լիքը կան։

Իսկ ակումբում Նիկոլի պաշտամունք չեմ տեսնում։ Գնահատում ու դեռևս չխփել տեսնում եմ։ 

Հիմա որ կանգնեմ ու ասեմ, որ ընդծված ատելություն ու ես Նիկոլի նկատմամբ, կնեղսրտես չէ՞։ Է նույնն էլ քո ասածն ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արտ, կտցրածը կտցրած, բայց պետական փողերով ա էդ գիրքը տպվել։ Ողջունելի ա, որ իշխանությունները նման բաների դեմը կառնեն ապագայում, բայց փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ էդ գիրքը կա, որ կան մարդիկ, որ Նիկոլին փրկիչ են անվանում։ Ես էլ դա որպես հեգնական արտահայտություն օգտագործում եմ, որովհետև ակումբում տեսնում եմ, որ թեև ոչ էդ բառերով, բայց ամեն դեպքում կա Նիկոլի պաշտամունք։


Մենք Նիկոլին պաշտպանում ենք այնքան, որքան դու ԼԳԲՏ համայնքին ես պաշտպանում  :LOL:  Արդար չի՞: Ինչի՞ պիտի Նիկոlի նկատմամբ խտրական վերաբերմունք լինի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արշակ, ստուգելու հարցը հենց արդեն հավաք իրականացնելու իրավունքի սահմանափակում ա։ Նախ, դա կարա նշանակի, որ իրանք ֆորումի մասին ինֆո են դուրս բերելու, որը գաղտնի ա ու սպառնում ա ԼԳԲՏ անձանց անվտանգությանը։ Երկրորդ, էն փաստը, որ ստուգում ա ով ա ինչ ա, արդեն մի քայլ ա դեպի հավաքի ազատության սահմանափակում։ Օրենքով արգելված չի դա, բայց ոչ էլ թույլատրված ա։
> 
> Էդ հրապարակային ֆորումի մասին որ ասում ես, մի հատ էլ ասեմ. չկա տենց բան։ Էդ ՀՀԿ֊ական֊քոչարյանական տրոլների սարքածն ա։ Ֆորումը գաղտնի ա։


Ես հազար տոկոս համոզված եմ, որ նույն Եվրոպական երկրներում ցանկացած աչքի ընկնող հավաք, անունը կլինի ԼԳԲՏ, Հիսուսի նախավերջին առաքյալներ, դելֆինների հողային իրավունքներ, թե ինչ, պարտադիր ստուգվում ա՝ բացահայտ կամ թաքնված: Էն էլ էս թվերին, երբ սաղ աշխարհով մեկ ու հատկապես ԱՄՆ-Եվրոպաներում պարանոյա կա անվտանգության, ծայրահեղականության, փողերի լվացման, տրաֆիկինգի ու սենց բաների հետ կապված: Ու բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ ցանկացած անունով կարելի հավաք անել, որի բուն նպատակները կարող ա էականորեն տարբերվեն հայտարարված նպատակից:

----------

Գաղթական (31.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրի ասածից ստացվում ա, որ եթե Երևանցի լիներ, ԱԺ-ում չէր ասի, որ ավանդական ընտանիք ունի, ու որ ԼԳԲՏ հարցը բարդ ա հարց ա: Միանգամից պրիզնատ կգար, որ ինքն էլ ա գեյ:


Բյուրը տենց բան չի ասել, ընդհանրապես երևանցի լինել֊չլինելուն չէր վերաբերում ասածս։ Ուղղակի զարմանում եմ, թե ոնց եք մի քանի հոգով տենց ընկալել։ Ընդամենը գրքի վերնագիր էի ցիտում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բյուրը տենց բան չի ասել, ընդհանրապես երևանցի լինել֊չլինելուն չէր վերաբերում ասածս։ Ուղղակի զարմանում եմ, թե ոնց եք մի քանի հոգով տենց ընկալել։ Ընդամենը գրքի վերնագիր էի ցիտում։


Բյուր, դու ռասիստ ես, իմ բոլոր կասկածները հաստատվեցին։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ վերաբերում ա քո «գուշակած» հեղինակությանը, ապա չարաչար սխալվում ես ու պատկերացում չունես, թե քո գուշակած մարդու հետ մենք ինչքան ենք հետհեղափոխական զանազան թեմաներով վիճել։ Ու ընդհանրապես, քո գուշակած հեղինակությունն ինձ դաստիարակելիս ամեն կերպ խթանել ա հարցերի մասին սեփական կարծիք ունենալը, վերլուծելն ու քննադատելը, ոչ թե ամեն ինչ որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ընդունելը։


Սաղ հեչ, Բարեկամի խաթր գնացի փորփրելու, թե վերոնշյալը անձը ԼԳԲՏ ու Նիկոլի թեմայով ինչ ա ասել։ Պարզվում ա՝ բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան  :LOL:  Բացի մի տեղ մի քոմենթից, որտեղ ասում ա, որ Նիկոլը քաղաքի անունը չտվեց, որտև էնտեղ մարդիկ կնեղանան, ոչ թե որտև տղաներին կվնասեն  :LOL: 
Ու հա, փաստորեն դուրս ա գալիս էս իմ մտքերը մեկ ա ինչ֊որ տեղից թելադրված են։ Ընտիր ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու ռասիստ ես, իմ բոլոր կասկածները հաստատվեցին։


Ռասիստ, հոմոֆոբ, սեքսիստ... է՞լ ինչ կա, կարաս սաղ ավելացնես  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռասիստ, հոմոֆոբ, սեքսիստ... է՞լ ինչ կա, կարաս սաղ ավելացնես


Ու Նիկոլին չես սիրում ․․․․

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու Նիկոլին չես սիրում ․․․․


Չէ, մենակ Սերժին եմ սիրում  :Love:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, մենակ Սերժին եմ սիրում


Ինչի Սերժը ԼԳԲՏ ա ?  :LOL: 

Վերադատնանք թեմային․․․ 

ՀՅԴ ՀԵՄ-ը կոչ է անում որևէ կերպ չաջակցել նոյեմբերի 15-18-ը կայանալիք ֆորումին

Նայի սրիկաները ինչ են ասում ․․․ 




> Հետևաբար չենք կարող անարձագանք թողնել վերջին շրջանում մեր իրականության մեջ հաճախ հանդիպող իրողությունները, որոնք անխուսափելիորեն իրենց բացասական ազդեցությունն են թողնելու հայ հասարակության վրա:


 :LOL:  Ջոգի՞ր նամյոկը։ Ախպեր, էս հեղափոխությունն արել են, որ Նիկոլը սաղիս գեյ սարքի։ Հեղափոխականները ավանդական ընտանիքները հեսա քանդում են, տեղը յոնջա են ցանում, ԼԳԲՏ համայնքը վրեն պիկնիկներ ա կազմակերպում։ Չմոյություն ա սրանց արածը, բայց հենց սաղ նրա համար ա, որ մի կողմից լարեն հասարակության իրար դեմ, ներառյալ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի դեմ։ Մյուս կողմից ավանդապաշտ հայ հանրությանը, որը ԼԳԲՏ-ից ոչ պակաս հեղափոխության օրերին փողոց էր փակում, հոգեցունց անեն։ Սրան գումարի ԱԺ-ում մոդայի դարձած ԼԳԲՏ հարցումենրը, ու պարզ կդառնա, թե էս կոնտեքստում, որքան հավասարակշռված էր Նիկոլի էն օրվա պատասխանը։

----------

Chuk (31.10.2018), Բարեկամ (31.10.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չունեմ, Բարեկամ։ Մինչև իրա էս ելույթը ես հստակ վստահ էի, որ Նիկոլը լիբերալ դիրքորոշում ունի։
> 
> Իսկ «Իջևան մոլորակից եկած փրկիչ» արտահայտությունը ես չեմ հորինել։ Ախր ասում եմ էլի՝ մի քիչ տեղեկացված էղեք, հետո թռեք դեմքիս։ Վերջերս Իջևանի քաղաքապետարանի, թե Տավուշի մարզպետարանի (վերջը, պետական փողերով) մի գիրք ա լույս տեսել Նիկոլի մասին, որի վերնագիրը հենց տենց ա. «Իջևան մոլորակից իջած փրկիչը»։ 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա քո «գուշակած» հեղինակությանը, ապա չարաչար սխալվում ես ու պատկերացում չունես, թե քո գուշակած մարդու հետ մենք ինչքան ենք հետհեղափոխական զանազան թեմաներով վիճել։ Ու ընդհանրապես, քո գուշակած հեղինակությունն ինձ դաստիարակելիս ամեն կերպ խթանել ա հարցերի մասին սեփական կարծիք ունենալը, վերլուծելն ու քննադատելը, ոչ թե ամեն ինչ որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ընդունելը։


Գիտեմ, որ դու չես հորինել, ու որ գիրք ա՝ տեղեկացել եմ իմ գուշակած "հեղինակության" ֆեյսբուքյան գրառումից։ Ուշագրավը ոչ էնքան էն ա, որ էդ "հեղինակությունը" տարածում ա նման անհեթեթ ու ոչ մեկի կողմից աջակցություն չգտնող  երևույթները, այլ որ դու դրանք վկայակոչում ես քո քննադատությունները "հիմնավորելու" համար։ Նման խելապակասների դրսևորումները /գրքեր, նկարներ, արտահայտություններ/ վկայակոչելուդ նպատակը ո՞րն ա․ որ նրանք, ովքեր չեն քննադատում Նիկոլին, էդ խելապակասների շարքերում են կամ համախոհնե՞րը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գիտեմ, որ դու չես հորինել, ու որ գիրք ա՝ տեղեկացել եմ իմ գուշակած "հեղինակության" ֆեյսբուքյան գրառումից։ Ուշագրավը ոչ էնքան էն ա, որ էդ "հեղինակությունը" տարածում ա նման անհեթեթ ու ոչ մեկի կողմից աջակցություն չգտնող  երևույթները, այլ որ դու դրանք վկայակոչում ես քո քննադատությունները "հիմնավորելու" համար։ Նման խելապակասների դրսևորումները վկայակոչելուդ նպատակը ո՞րն ա․ որ նրանք, ովքեր չեն քննադատում Նիկոլին, էդ խելապակասների շարքերում են կամ համախոհնե՞րը։


Վիդեոն, որով կիսվել եմ, ուրիշի մոտ եմ տեսել  :Smile:  Էնպես որ երևի քեզ համար մեծ հայտնություն կլինի, եթե իմանաս, որ էդ գրքի գոյությունը քննադատողներն ու տարածողները մեկից ավելի մարդիկ են  :Smile:  

Շատ սուր ես ասում՝ ոչ մեկի կողմից աջակցություն չգտնվող երևույթ։ Ինչ֊որ մեկը որոշել ա պետական փողերով դա ֆինանսավորել, չէ՞։ Այսինքն, առնվազն մի հոգի կա, որ Նիկոլի պաշտպամունքն աջակցում ա (լինի քծնանք, թե անկեղծ պաշտամունք)։ Հետո, մարդ պիտի կույր լինի, որ չտեսնի՝ ոնց ա ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը Նիկոլին աստվածացնում։ Ակումբում, բնականաբար, էդ պաշտամունքը չի արտահայտվում «թագավոր», «փրկիչ», «առաջնորդ» ու այլ բառերով, որովհետև էստեղ ամեն դեպքում համեմատաբար բարձր ինտելեկտով մարդիկ են հավաքված։ Դրա փոխարեն էդ արտահայտությունները փոխարինվում են ավելի ինտելեկտուալներով. «Ես Նիկոլին վստահում եմ», «Իմ ներքին զգացողությունն ասում ա, որ», «Նիկոլը լավ մարդ ա» և այլն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետո, մարդ պիտի կույր լինի, որ չտեսնի՝ ոնց ա ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը Նիկոլին աստվածացնում։ Ակումբում, բնականաբար, էդ պաշտամունքը չի արտահայտվում «թագավոր», «փրկիչ», «առաջնորդ» ու այլ բառերով, որովհետև էստեղ ամեն դեպքում համեմատաբար բարձր ինտելեկտով մարդիկ են հավաքված։ Դրա փոխարեն էդ արտահայտությունները փոխարինվում են ավելի ինտելեկտուալներով. «Ես Նիկոլին վստահում եմ», «Իմ ներքին զգացողությունն ասում ա, որ», «Նիկոլը լավ մարդ ա» և այլն։


Ազզ ջան, քսան տարվա տառապանքից հետո, նորմալ ա, էլի։ Սաղ հայ ազգը եվրոպաներում դոկտորական չի արել։ Սովորական մարդիկ են, ապատիայից դուրս են գալիս, Սերժիկենցից փրկվելն էլ օբյեկտիվորեն ասոցացվում ա Նիկոլի անձի հետ։ Հեռու չգնանք, իմ մաման, կրթված, կարդացած, գրագետ 70 տարեկան կին ա․ Նիկոլին հիմա ավելի շատ ա սիրում, քան ինձ  :LOL: 

Հիմա քո նպատակը ո՞րն ա, ուզում ես ապացուցես, որ Նիկլոը աստված չի՞։ Մենք քո հետ համաձայն ենք։  :LOL:

----------

Բարեկամ (31.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ազզ ջան, քսան տարվա տառապանքից հետո, նորմալ ա, էլի։ Սաղ հայ ազգը եվրոպաներում դոկտորական չի արել։ Սովորական մարդիկ են, ապատիայից դուրս են գալիս, Սերժիկենցից փրկվելն էլ օբյկիվորեն ասոցացվում ա Նիկոլի անձի հետ։ Հեռու չգնանք, իմ մաման, կրթված, կարդացած, գրագետ 70 տարեկան կին ա․ Նիկոլին հիմա ավելի շատ ա սիրում, քան ինձ 
> 
> Հիմա քո նպատակը ո՞րն ա, ուզում ես ապացուցես, որ Նիկլոը աստված չի՞։ Մենք քո հետ համաձայն ենք։


Տրիբուն ձյա, նորմալ չի։ Ցանկացած քաղաքական գործչի աստվածացնելը նորմալ չի։ Դա մի կողմից լիքը բան ա ասում ժողովրդի հոգեբանության մասին (իրանք իրանց ամբողջ հույսը կապում են մի անձի հետ, իրանց ձեռքից եկածը/իրանցից պահանջվածը չեն անում), մյուս կողմից բռնապետության հիմք կարա դնի, որովհետև առանց քննադատության Նիկոլը կարա շատ հեռուն գնա։ Ի դեպ, ես չեմ հերքում, որ ինքը լրիվ լավ միտումներով հեղափոխությունը սկսած լինի, բայց դրանից հետո ժողովրդի վարքից կախված փոխի վարքագիծը։ Էսպիսի պաշտամունքի մեջ ինքը կարա բռնապետության ուղին բռնի, իսկ քննադատվելու դեպքում ավելի զգույշ կգործի։ Ինքը էս կես տարվա ընթացքում լիքը վախենալու արտահայտություններ ա արել, բայց արի ու տես, որ կա՛մ սխալ եմ հասկացել, կա՛մ «տենց էր պետք»։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Վիդեոն, որով կիսվել եմ, ուրիշի մոտ եմ տեսել  Էնպես որ երևի քեզ համար մեծ հայտնություն կլինի, եթե իմանաս, որ էդ գրքի գոյությունը քննադատողներն ու տարածողները մեկից ավելի մարդիկ են  
> 
> Շատ սուր ես ասում՝ ոչ մեկի կողմից աջակցություն չգտնվող երևույթ։ Ինչ֊որ մեկը որոշել ա պետական փողերով դա ֆինանսավորել, չէ՞։ Այսինքն, առնվազն մի հոգի կա, որ Նիկոլի պաշտպամունքն աջակցում ա (լինի քծնանք, թե անկեղծ պաշտամունք)։ Հետո, մարդ պիտի կույր լինի, որ չտեսնի՝ ոնց ա ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը Նիկոլին աստվածացնում։ Ակումբում, բնականաբար, էդ պաշտամունքը չի արտահայտվում «թագավոր», «փրկիչ», «առաջնորդ» ու այլ բառերով, որովհետև էստեղ ամեն դեպքում համեմատաբար բարձր ինտելեկտով մարդիկ են հավաքված։ Դրա փոխարեն էդ արտահայտությունները փոխարինվում են ավելի ինտելեկտուալներով. «Ես Նիկոլին վստահում եմ», «Իմ ներքին զգացողությունն ասում ա, որ», «Նիկոլը լավ մարդ ա» և այլն։


Ուրեմն, էդքան գրառումներ արվեցին ցույց տալու, թե Նիկոլի հայտարարությունը "գլխացավանք" թեմայի հետ կապված ինչ տրամաբանական կոնտեքստում էր, իսկ դու հիմա էլ վկայակոչում ես մի ուրիշ կոնտեքստում ասված "ներքին զգացողությունը" կամ "լավ մարդը"։ Ախր նորից նույնն ա․ տարբեր բաներ գտնում-հարմարեցնում ես քո անփոփոխ, համոզված դիրքորոշմանը։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Տրիբուն ձյա, նորմալ չի։ Ցանկացած քաղաքական գործչի աստվածացնելը նորմալ չի։ Դա մի կողմից լիքը բան ա ասում ժողովրդի հոգեբանության մասին (իրանք իրանց ամբողջ հույսը կապում են մի անձի հետ, իրանց ձեռքից եկածը/իրանցից պահանջվածը չեն անում), մյուս կողմից բռնապետության հիմք կարա դնի, որովհետև առանց քննադատության Նիկոլը կարա շատ հեռուն գնա։ Ի դեպ, ես չեմ հերքում, որ ինքը լրիվ լավ միտումներով հեղափոխությունը սկսած լինի, բայց դրանից հետո ժողովրդի վարքից կախված փոխի վարքագիծը։ Էսպիսի պաշտամունքի մեջ ինքը կարա բռնապետության ուղին բռնի, իսկ քննադատվելու դեպքում ավելի զգույշ կգործի։ Ինքը էս կես տարվա ընթացքում լիքը վախենալու արտահայտություններ ա արել, բայց արի ու տես, որ կա՛մ սխալ եմ հասկացել, կա՛մ «տենց էր պետք»։


Այ երբ որ փոխի իր վարքագիծը, էն ժամանակ էլ կքննադատենք ամբողջ ուժով։ Առայժմ [զարմանալիորեն] կայուն ա մնում համատարած սիրո ու պաշտամունքի գաղթակղության առջև։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուրեմն, էդքան գրառումներ արվեցին ցույց տալու, թե Նիկոլի հայտարարությունը "գլխացավանք" թեմայի հետ կապված ինչ տրամաբանական կոնտեքստում էր, իսկ դու հիմա էլ վկայակոչում ես մի ուրիշ կոնտեքստում ասված "ներքին զգացողությունը" կամ "լավ մարդը"։ Ախր նորից նույնն ա․ տարբեր բաներ գտնում-հարմարեցնում ես քո անփոփոխ, համոզված դիրքորոշմանը։


Ես էդ պնդումն արեցի էն կոնտեքստում, որ թեմայից խուսափելով, բայց հոմոֆոբ ենթատեքստով ելույթը շատերդ մեկնաբանում եք որպես տոլերանտ ու դեռ հասկանում եք ուրիշ ձևով, ինչին ես ուրիշ բացատրություն չեմ կարող տալ, եթե ոչ ընդհանուր պաշտամունքը Նիկոլի նկատմամբ։ Իսկ իմ համոզված դիրքորոշումը չի փոխվի, ուզում եք հազար էջ գրեք ստեղ, որովհետև ես իմ ականջով լսածին ավելի եմ հավատում, քան ձեր կրեատիվ մեկնաբանություններին։ Իմ դիրքորոշումը կփոխվի մենակ էն ժամանակ, երբ Նիկոլը նորից խոսի ու ուրիշ բան ասի կամ որևէ գործնական քայլ անի ԼԳԲՏ անձանց իրավունքները պաշտպանող։ Իսկ հիմա ուզում եք մեջտեղից ճղվեք, իմ համոզմունքը չի փոխվելու։ Վիդեոն էլ երեք անգամ նայել եմ, ամեն բառն արդեն անգիր գիտեմ։ Դա ա ինձ համար էղած դատան, ձեր մեկնաբանություններն ուղղակի աղմուկ են։

Ու քանի որ վերևում նշվեց, թե Նիկոլին չեն աստվածացնում, քանի որ վստահ եմ՝ գալու են մարդիկ, ապացույցներ ուզեն, հետո էլ ինձ սուտ հանեն, էս ձեռի հետ֊ոտի վրա արածս սքրինշոթը ձեզ նվեր։ Վստահ եմ՝ եթե լավ ման գամ, ավելի «համով» բաներ կգտնեմ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, նորմալ չի։ Ցանկացած քաղաքական գործչի աստվածացնելը նորմալ չի։ Դա մի կողմից լիքը բան ա ասում ժողովրդի հոգեբանության մասին (իրանք իրանց ամբողջ հույսը կապում են մի անձի հետ, իրանց ձեռքից եկածը/իրանցից պահանջվածը չեն անում), մյուս կողմից բռնապետության հիմք կարա դնի, որովհետև առանց քննադատության Նիկոլը կարա շատ հեռուն գնա։ Ի դեպ, ես չեմ հերքում, որ ինքը լրիվ լավ միտումներով հեղափոխությունը սկսած լինի, բայց դրանից հետո ժողովրդի վարքից կախված փոխի վարքագիծը։ Էսպիսի պաշտամունքի մեջ ինքը կարա բռնապետության ուղին բռնի, իսկ քննադատվելու դեպքում ավելի զգույշ կգործի։ Ինքը էս կես տարվա ընթացքում լիքը վախենալու արտահայտություններ ա արել, բայց արի ու տես, որ կա՛մ սխալ եմ հասկացել, կա՛մ «տենց էր պետք»։


Հիմա ես ոնց ասեմ, որ դու ինձ հավատաս, որ մենք էս սաղ շատ լավ հասկանում ենք։ 

Քո կարծիքով ստեղ մեկը կա, որ ուզում ա, որ Նիկոլը գլխներիս բռնապետ դառնա՞, կամ ասում ա, որ ինքը աստված ա, կամ չի հասկանում, որ անձի պաշտամունքը ոչ մի լավ տեղ չի կարա տանի։ 

Բայց, էս պահին էլի կա խնդրի materiality-ն ու հարցը բարձրացնելու ժամանակը։ Արդեն մի հինգ ամիս սաղս, կներես արտահայտությանս քամակներս արունլվա ենք անում, որ կա մի հատ կոնկրետ milestone, ԱԺ ընտրություններ, որ կոնսոլիդացնի հեղափոխության ձեռքբերումները, հենց թեկուզ սրիկաներին վերջնական գրողի ծոցն ուղարկելու միջոցով։ Հետո, Նիլոին կարաս քցես քացու տակ։ Ես դաժե իմ կողմից հասել եմ, հիմա էլ հաստատում եմ, էս ԱԺ ընտրություններին շատ հավանակն ա, որ ձայնս ՔՊ-ին չտամ, եհցն թեկուզ քո ասածները լավ հասկանալով։

----------

Chuk (01.11.2018), Աթեիստ (31.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այ երբ որ փոխի իր վարքագիծը, էն ժամանակ էլ կքննադատենք ամբողջ ուժով։ Առայժմ [զարմանալիորեն] կայուն ա մնում համատարած սիրո ու պաշտամունքի գաղթակղության առջև։


Դանդա՜ղ, շա՜տ դանդաղ փոխում ա։ Ուղղակի հարց ա՝ մարդիկ դա նկատու՞մ են, թե՞ չէ։ Հիմա ամեն ինչ սենց ա. եթե Նիկոլն ա ասում/անում, ուրեմն ճիշտ ա, եթե սխալ բան ա ասում, ուրեմն ես եմ սխալ հասկացել։ Ու շատ քչերն են ասում՝ չէ, մի րոպե, ստեղ մի բան էն չի։ Սկզբում ես էլ էի ձեր նման իրան վստահում ու հավատում, բայց մանրից լիքը բաներ սկսեցին փոխվել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա ես ոնց ասեմ, որ դու ինձ հավատաս, որ մենք էս սաղ շատ լավ հասկանում ենք։ 
> 
> Քո կարծիքով ստեղ մեկը կա, որ ուզում ա, որ Նիկոլը գլխներիս բռնապետ դառնա՞, կամ ասում ա, որ ինքը աստված ա, կամ չի հասկանում, որ անձի պաշտամունքը ոչ մի լավ տեղ չի կարա տանի։ 
> 
> Բայց, էս պահին էլի կա խնդրի materiality-ն ու հարցը բարձրացնելու ժամանակը։ Արդեն մի հինգ ամիս սաղս, կներես արտահայտությանս քամակներս արունլվա ենք անում, որ կա մի հատ կոնկրետ milestone, ԱԺ ընտրություններ, որ կոնսոլիդացնի հեղափոխության ձեռքբերումները, հենց թեկուզ սրիկաներին վերջնական գրողի ծոցն ուղարկելու միջոցով։ Հետո, Նիլոին կարաս քցես քացու տակ։ Ես դաժե իմ կողմից հասել եմ, հիմա էլ հաստատում եմ, էս ԱԺ ընտրություններին շատ հավանակն ա, որ ձայնս ՔՊ-ին չտամ, եհցն թեկուզ քո ասածները լավ հասկանալով։


Չգիտեմ՝ ստեղ ասելով ինչ նկատի ունես, բայց էն ա, սքրինշոթը նայի  :Jpit:  մարդիկ իրան հավերժ վարչապետ են ուզում։ Ու հաշվի առնելով, թե ինքը ոնց ա կարողանում ժողովրդին կառավարել, ես չեմ բացառում, որ սրանից մի հինգ տարի հետո ինքը էդ նույն ժողովրդին կհավաքի հրապարակում ու գոռալ կտա՝ Նիկոլ մնա կամ նման մի բան։

Արտահերթի մասով էլ. արտահերթն ամեն դեպքում շատ ափալ֊թափալ մեջտեղ բերվեց, որովհետև բոլորը սպասում էին (Նիկոլն ինքն էլ էր ասել), որ մյուս տարի ա լինելու։ Ու էնքան ափալ֊թափալ էղավ, որ չգիտեմ՝ էն կուսակցությունը, որին ուզում եմ ձայն տալ, կհասցնի՞ մասնակցել, թե՞ չէ. իրանց հիմնադիր ժողովը նոյեմբերին ա։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես էդ պնդումն արեցի էն կոնտեքստում, որ թեմայից խուսափելով, բայց հոմոֆոբ ենթատեքստով ելույթը շատերդ մեկնաբանում եք որպես տոլերանտ ու դեռ հասկանում եք ուրիշ ձևով, ինչին ես ուրիշ բացատրություն չեմ կարող տալ, եթե ոչ ընդհանուր պաշտամունքը Նիկոլի նկատմամբ։ Իսկ իմ համոզված դիրքորոշումը չի փոխվի, ուզում եք հազար էջ գրեք ստեղ, որովհետև ես իմ ականջով լսածին ավելի եմ հավատում, քան ձեր կրեատիվ մեկնաբանություններին։ Իմ դիրքորոշումը կփոխվի մենակ էն ժամանակ, երբ Նիկոլը նորից խոսի ու ուրիշ բան ասի կամ որևէ գործնական քայլ անի ԼԳԲՏ անձանց իրավունքները պաշտպանող։ Իսկ հիմա ուզում եք մեջտեղից ճղվեք, իմ համոզմունքը չի փոխվելու։ Վիդեոն էլ երեք անգամ նայել եմ, ամեն բառն արդեն անգիր գիտեմ։ Դա ա ինձ համար էղած դատան, ձեր մեկնաբանություններն ուղղակի աղմուկ են։
> 
> Ու քանի որ վերևում նշվեց, թե Նիկոլին չեն աստվածացնում, քանի որ վստահ եմ՝ գալու են մարդիկ, ապացույցներ ուզեն, հետո էլ ինձ սուտ հանեն, էս ձեռի հետ֊ոտի վրա արածս սքրինշոթը ձեզ նվեր։ Վստահ եմ՝ եթե լավ ման գամ, ավելի «համով» բաներ կգտնեմ։


Բայց ոչ ոք չի ժխտում, որ կա Նիկոլի պաշտամունք։ Բայց պաշտամունքի առկայությունը չի նշանակում, որ դրա շնորհիվ կամ պատճառով Նիկոլը արժանի ա քննադատության կոնկրետ հարցերի շուրջ կամ առհասարակ։ Ու չի նշանակում, որ էսօրվա դրությամբ կոնկրետ հարցերի շուրջ կամ առհասարակ չքննադատողները նույնպես պաշտամունքի հովերի տակ են։ Կրա՞կն ա ընկել, որ շատերը կուրորեն կամ ոչ կուրորեն պաշտում են։ Դա պարտադիր իրեն սխալ ու փի՞սն ա դարձնում։
Կարծեմ բազմիցս ասվեց․ հիմա գերնպատակը հին ախտից մաքրելն ա իշխանությունը, դրանից հետո կանցնենք միկրոմաքրմանը, ու քննադատություններ անպայման կլինեն, էդպիսի մարդ չկա /առհասարակ/, որ քննադատվելու տեղ չունենա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու քանի որ վերևում նշվեց, թե Նիկոլին չեն աստվածացնում, քանի որ վստահ եմ՝ գալու են մարդիկ, ապացույցներ ուզեն, հետո էլ ինձ սուտ հանեն, էս ձեռի հետ֊ոտի վրա արածս սքրինշոթը ձեզ նվեր։ Վստահ եմ՝ եթե լավ ման գամ, ավելի «համով» բաներ կգտնեմ։


Վայ քու ոտւնը շինվի ․․․․․ սրա համար ես սենց խառնվե՞լ։ Շարքային սիրո արտահատություն ա, մարդիկ սիրում են իրանց վարչապետին, հպարտանում են։ Բա Սերժիկից ու Մուկից հետո, հորս արև, ոնց որ Պետրոս առաքյալը լինի, բա ի՞նչ ես ուզում։ ՈՒ ոչ մի տեղ աստվածացնել չկա, բացի մի քիչ էն առաջին <վարչապետ forever>-ից։

----------

Chuk (01.11.2018), Բարեկամ (31.10.2018), Ուլուանա (31.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց ոչ ոք չի ժխտում, որ կա Նիկոլի պաշտամունք։ Բայց պաշտամունքի առկայությունը չի նշանակում, որ դրա շնորհիվ կամ պատճառով Նիկոլը արժանի ա քննադատության կոնկրետ հարցերի շուրջ կամ առհասարակ։ Ու չի նշանակում, որ էսօրվա դրությամբ կոնկրետ հարցերի շուրջ կամ առհասարակ չքննադատողները նույնպես պաշտամունքի հովերի տակ են։ Կրա՞կն ա ընկել, որ շատերը կուրորեն կամ ոչ կուրորեն պաշտում են։ Դա պարտադիր իրեն սխալ ու փի՞սն ա դարձնում։
> Կարծեմ բազմիցս ասվեց․ հիմա գերնպատակը հին ախտից մաքրելն ա իշխանությունը, դրանից հետո կանցնենք միկրոմաքրմանը, ու քննադատություններ անպայման կլինեն, էդպիսի մարդ չկա /առհասարակ/, որ քննադատվելու տեղ չունենա։


Այ ցավդ տանեմ, ստեղ ոչ մի կտոր պաշտամունք չկա։ Մեր մեջ ասած, իսկականից հազիվ նորմալ վարչապետ ունենք, մարդիկ էլ մի քիչ ավել են սիրում, քան կսիրեին շարքային վարչապետին։ Էն էլ, քանի որ հեղափոխություն ա արել։ 

Բյուրն ա, էլի ․․․ Աստվածացնում են ․․․ հա, արդեն արձաններ ենք կանգնեցրել, դեմը խունկ ենք վառում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ոչ ոք չի ժխտում, որ կա Նիկոլի պաշտամունք։ Բայց պաշտամունքի առկայությունը չի նշանակում, որ դրա շնորհիվ կամ պատճառով Նիկոլը արժանի ա քննադատության կոնկրետ հարցերի շուրջ կամ առհասարակ։ Ու չի նշանակում, որ էսօրվա դրությամբ կոնկրետ հարցերի շուրջ կամ առհասարակ չքննադատողները նույնպես պաշտամունքի հովերի տակ են։ Կրա՞կն ա ընկել, որ շատերը կուրորեն կամ ոչ կուրորեն պաշտում են։ Դա պարտադիր իրեն սխալ ու փի՞սն ա դարձնում։
> Կարծեմ բազմիցս ասվեց․ հիմա գերնպատակը հին ախտից մաքրելն ա իշխանությունը, դրանից հետո կանցնենք միկրոմաքրմանը, ու քննադատություններ անպայման կլինեն, էդպիսի մարդ չկա /առհասարակ/, որ քննադատելու տեղ չունենա։


Ճիշտ ա, ոչ ոք տենց բան չի ասել, առաջին անգամ քեզնից եմ լսում  :Smile:  Իհարկե Նիկոլն արժանի չի քննադատության մենակ նրա համար, որ լայն զանգվածներ իրան պաշտում են։ Դա իրան վատը չի դարձնում։ Ստեղ խնդիրն էն ա, որ էդ լայն զանգվածների պաշտամունքի պատճառով ա, որ քննադատական խոսքը չի հանդուրժվում։ 
Փաստորեն, ահագին առաջընթաց ա նկատվում մոտդ  :Smile:  Դեռ մի քանի օր առաջ ներքին զգացողություններ ունեիր Նիկոլի մասին։ Հիմա արդեն չկա մարդ, որ քննադատության արժանի չի։  :Smile: 
Ես նախընտրում եմ իմ քննադատությունը հիմա անել, մանավանդ որ ընտրության իրավունքից զրկված եմ, Նիկոլն էլ նոր ԸՕ֊ով վերականգնելու փորձ չի արել։ Դու (ու շատերը) ոչ թե ասում եք՝ հիմա մի քննադատի, սպասի ընտրություններին, այլ ասում եք՝ չէ, դու սխալ ես հասկացել, ստեղ քննադատելու հարց չկա։ Մի կերպ կընդունեի, եթե մեկն ասեր՝ լավ, Նիկոլը ԼԳԲՏ հարցերից շատ տեղյակ չի, անգրագետ բաներ ա ասում, սպասի ընտրությունները լինեն, հետո տեսնենք ինչ ա ասում։ Բայց ասում եք՝ սխալ ես հասկացել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այ ցավդ տանեմ, ստեղ ոչ մի կտոր պաշտամունք չկա։ Մեր մեջ ասած, իսկականից հազիվ նորմալ վարչապետ ունենք, մարդիկ էլ մի քիչ ավել են սիրում, քան կսիրեին շարքային վարչապետին։ Էն էլ, քանի որ հեղափոխություն ա արել։ 
> 
> Բյուրն ա, էլի ․․․ Աստվածացնում են ․․․ հա, արդեն արձաններ ենք կանգնեցրել, դեմը խունկ ենք վառում։


Ասում ես, արձանն էլ կա  :LOL: 
Ակումբում քո կողմից աստվածացում չեմ տեսել (ոչ էլ Չուկի, հանուն արդարության ասեմ), բայց էս թեմայում կան մարդիկ, որոնք իրան պաշտամունքի առարկա են սարքել, բայց իմ ասած «ինտելեկտուալ» ձևով։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վայ քու ոտւնը շինվի ․․․․․ սրա համար ես սենց խառնվե՞լ։ Շարքային սիրո արտահատություն ա, մարդիկ սիրում են իրանց վարչապետին, հպարտանում են։ Բա Սերժիկից ու Մուկից հետո, հորս արև, ոնց որ Պետրոս առաքյալը լինի, բա ի՞նչ ես ուզում։ ՈՒ ոչ մի տեղ աստվածացնել չկա, բացի մի քիչ էն առաջին <վարչապետ forever>-ից։


Հա հեչ, էլ կյանք վերադարձնել, էլ հավերժ վարչապետ։ Անգամ Սերժիկից ու Մուկից հետո օքեյ չի էս աստվածացումը։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Այ ցավդ տանե, ստեղ ոչ մի կտոր պաշտամունք չկա։ Մեր մեջ ասած, իսկականից հազիվ նորմալ վարչապետ ունենք, մարդիկ էլ մի քիչ ավել են սիրում, քան կսիրեին շարքային վարչապետին։ Էն էլ, քանի որ հեղափոխություն ա արել։ 
> 
> Բյուրն ա, էլի ․․․ Աստվածացնում են ․․․ հա, արդեն արձաններ ենք կանգնեցրել, դեմը խունկ ենք վառում։


Անկեղծ ասած՝ Բյուրի մեջբերածները չկարդացի  :LOL:  Դրանցում պաշտամունք առանձնապես չկար, հա։ Ուրիշ քոմենթներ հանդիպել եմ, որ պաշտամունքային են,  դրա համար էլ չեմ ժխտում, բայց նենց չի, որ ազգովի ծնրադիր ու գլուխներին մոխիր ցանելով պաշտում են։ Համ էլ, ասածիդ պես, պաշտողներ էլ կլինեն, բա ինչ, մինչև հիմա առավոտյան արթնանալիս մարդիկ դեռ իրենց կմճտում են, որ նախկին իշխանություններից ազատվելու հրաշքը երազ չի /ես էլ եմ ինձ կմճտում  :Jpit: /: Ուղղակի Բյուրին թվում ա, թե Նիկոլին չքարկոծողները անպայման պաշտողներից են, որովհետև ըստ իրեն անտրամաբանական ա չքննադատելը, էն էլ վարչապետին, էն էլ երբ որ պաշտում են։ Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ Բյուրին ուղղակի ներվայնացնում ա, որ չեն քննադատում, որովհետև Բյուրը բնույթով ընդդիմադիր ա, ու առիթ ա ման գալիս դա դրսևորելու  :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Փաստորեն, ահագին առաջընթաց ա նկատվում մոտդ  Դեռ մի քանի օր առաջ ներքին զգացողություններ ունեիր Նիկոլի մասին։ Հիմա արդեն չկա մարդ, որ քննադատության արժանի չի։


Էդտեղ հակասություն չկա, Բյուր: Մարդն էլի կարող ա ներքին զգացողություն ունենալ, որ Նիկոլը լավ մարդ ա, բայց միաժամանակ համարել, որ սխալներ էլ ա անում, հետևաբար քննադատության արժանի ա, ինչպես բոլոր մարդիկ: Ինչի՞ ես համարում, որ դրանք անհամատեղելի են:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.10.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Փաստորեն, ահագին առաջընթաց ա նկատվում մոտդ  Դեռ մի քանի օր առաջ ներքին զգացողություններ ունեիր Նիկոլի մասին։ Հիմա արդեն չկա մարդ, որ քննադատության արժանի չի։


Բյուր, դու անհույս ես։ Ներքին զգացողությունը ի՞նչ կապ ունի քննադատության արժանի լինելու-չլինելու հետ։ Ես ասել եմ, թե ներքին զգացողություն ունեմ, որ նա քննադատության արժանի չի՞ կամ չի՞ լինելու։ Կամ դու իրոք պարզապես սխալ ես հասկանում էստեղ ասվածները կամ էլ ենթագիտակցաբար հարմարեցնում են քո տեսակետներին, կամ էլ /ավելի շուտ/ երկուսը միասին են։
Ես դուրս եմ գալիս էս անպտուղ խոսակցությունից։ Կոնկրետ քեզ ապացուցելու ոչինչ չունեմ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա հեչ, էլ կյանք վերադարձնել, էլ հավերժ վարչապետ։ Անգամ Սերժիկից ու Մուկից հետո օքեյ չի էս աստվածացումը։


Բյուր ջան, մարդուն աստվածացնելը նույնսիկ Հիսուսից հետո օքեյ չի  :LOL:  Բայց կարելի ա չէ ըմբռնումով մոտենալ որոշ մարդկանց էս հոգեվիճակին, բոլոր տառապանքներից հետո։ Դու կոնկրետ ռիսկ ես տեսնու՞մ, որ կարող ա էս տեպերով դառնա Մաո Ցզեդու՞ն։ Ես չեմ տեսնում, անկեղծ։

----------

Բարեկամ (31.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդտեղ հակասություն չկա, Բյուր: Մարդն էլի կարող ա ներքին զգացողություն ունենալ, որ Նիկոլը լավ մարդ ա, բայց միաժամանակ համարել, որ սխալներ էլ ա անում, հետևաբար քննադատության արժանի ա, ինչպես բոլոր մարդիկ: Ինչի՞ ես համարում, որ դրանք անհամատեղելի են:


Ներքին զգացողության մասին խոսակցությունը սկսվեց էն բանից հետո, երբ ես բացատրեցի, թե ինչ մեխանիզմով եմ քննադատում։ Այսինքն, հիպոթեզ֊դատա֊եզրակացություն տրամաբանական շղթան հակադրվեց ներքին զգացողությանը, երբ ես ասեցի, որ էս հիպոթեզն ունեմ, բայց դատան այլ բան ա ցույց տալիս, հետևաբար էս եզրակացությունը, իսկ Բարեկամը հակադարձեց դա ներքին զգացողությամբ, այսինքն՝ դատան հեչ, կարևորը ներքին զգացողությունն ա, այսինքն՝ Նիկոլը կարա էս ու էն ոչ էնքան ճիշտ, սխալ բաներն ասի ու անի, բայց ներքին զգացողություն կա, որ լավն ա։  




> Բյուր, դու անհույս ես։ Ներքին զգացողությունը ի՞նչ կապ ունի քննադատության արժանի լինելու-չլինելու հետ։ Ես ասել եմ, թե ներքին զգացողություն ունեմ, որ նա քննադատության արժանի չի՞ կամ չի՞ լինելու։ Կամ դու իրոք պարզապես սխալ ես հասկանում էստեղ ասվածները կամ էլ ենթագիտակցաբար հարմարեցնում են քո տեսակետներին, կամ էլ /ավելի շուտ/ երկուսը միասին են։
> Ես դուրս եմ գալիս էս անպտուղ խոսակցությունից։ Կոնկրետ քեզ ապացուցելու ոչինչ չունեմ։


Շուտ պիտի դուրս գայիր  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ներքին զգացողության մասին խոսակցությունը սկսվեց էն բանից հետո, երբ ես բացատրեցի, թե ինչ մեխանիզմով եմ քննադատում։ Այսինքն, հիպոթեզ֊դատա֊եզրակացություն տրամաբանական շղթան հակադրվեց ներքին զգացողությանը, երբ ես ասեցի, որ էս հիպոթեզն ունեմ, բայց դատան այլ բան ա ցույց տալիս, հետևաբար էս եզրակացությունը, իսկ Բարեկամը հակադարձեց դա ներքին զգացողությամբ, այսինքն՝ դատան հեչ, կարևորը ներքին զգացողությունն ա, այսինքն՝ Նիկոլը կարա էս ու էն ոչ էնքան ճիշտ, սխալ բաներն ասի ու անի, բայց ներքին զգացողություն կա, որ լավն ա։  
> 
> 
> Շուտ պիտի դուրս գայիր


Լավ, էս էլ ասեմ ու դուրս գամ․ ես քո "դատային" չեմ հակադարձել ներքին զգացողությունը։ Ես գտնում եմ, որ քո դատան թերի ա, հիմնված միայն քո լսած-տեսածի վրա, անցկացված քո մտածողության ու մեկնաբանման միջով, ու կան շատ ուրիշ դատաներ, որոնց դու տեղյակ չես։ Նման ոչ լիարժեք ու սուբյեկտիվ մեկնաբանությամբ մշակված դատաները ճիշտ պատկեր չեն կարող ստեղծել, ու առհասարակ՝ մենակ մեդիայի հաղորդումներով լսած-տեսած-մեկնաբանածի  ճանապարհով ձեռք բերվող դատաները հիմք չեն իրականությունը լիարժեք հասկանալու համար, ու էդտեղ ամեն մարդուն /անհատապես/ օգնության է հասնում սեփական ինտուիցիան, ներքին զգացողությունը, որն ինձ մոտ Նիկոլի հետ կապված դրական ա։ Դու կարող ես սա համարել "ինտելեկտուալ պաշտամունք", բայց դե քո համարելով իրական իրականությունը չի փոխվում, բարեբախտաբար։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ, էս էլ ասեմ ու դուրս գամ․ ես քո "դատային" չեմ հակադարձել ներքին զգացողությունը։ Ես գտնում եմ, որ քո դատան թերի ա, հիմնված միայն քո լսած-տեսածի վրա, անցկացված քո մտածողության ու մեկնաբանման միջով, ու կան շատ ուրիշ դատաներ, որոնց դու տեղյակ չես։ Նման ոչ լիարժեք ու սուբյեկտիվ մեկնաբանությամբ մշակված դատաները ճիշտ պատկեր չեն կարող ստեղծել, ու առհասարակ՝ մենակ մեդիայի հաղորդումներով լսած-տեսած-մեկնաբանածի  ճանապարհով ձեռք բերվող դատաները հիմք չեն իրականությունը լիարժեք հասկանալու համար, ու էդտեղ ամեն մարդուն /անհատապես/ օգնության է գալիս սեփական ինտուիցիան, ներքին զգացողությունը, որն ինձ մոտ Նիկոլի հետ կապված դրական ա։ Դու կարող ես սա համարել "ինտելեկտուալ պաշտամունք", բայց դե քո համարելով իրական իրականությունը չի փոխվում, բարեբախտաբար։


Օքեյ, օքեյ, Նիկոլի բերանից ուղիղ դուրս էկած մտքերը ուղղակիորեն քիչ են։ Իրա ասածները հեչ, Բարեկամի ներքին զգացողությունը մեջ  :LOL:  Հա, մեդիան դիտմամբ աղավաղում ա Նիկոլի ասածները, սաղ խմբագրած ա էդ վիդեոյում, ու ընդհանրապես Նիկոլը չի, իրա կլոնն ա խոսում, սաղիս ուզում ա խաբի  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  մեռնեմ ուղեղիդ։ Ուծյու։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, մարդուն աստվածացնելը նույնսիկ Հիսուսից հետո օքեյ չի  Բայց կարելի ա չէ ըմբռնումով մոտենալ որոշ մարդկանց էս հոգեվիճակին, բոլոր տառապանքներից հետո։ Դու կոնկրետ ռիսկ ես տեսնու՞մ, որ կարող ա էս տեպերով դառնա Մաո Ցզեդու՞ն։ Ես չեմ տեսնում, անկեղծ։


Դե լավ, ըմբռնունով եմ մոտենամ Բարեկամին, համոզեցիր  :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Օքեյ, օքեյ, Նիկոլի բերանից ուղիղ դուրս էկած մտքերը ուղղակիորեն քիչ են։ Իրա ասածները հեչ, Բարեկամի ներքին զգացողությունը մեջ  Հա, մեդիան դիտմամբ աղավաղում ա Նիկոլի ասածները, սաղ խմբագրած ա էդ վիդեոյում, ու ընդհանրապես Նիկոլը չի, իրա կլոնն ա խոսում, սաղիս ուզում ա խաբի    մեռնեմ ուղեղիդ։ Ուծյու։


Բյուր ջան, հանգստացիր։ Ես իմ ներքին զգացողությունը ոչ մեկի չեմ պարտադրել։ Գրել եմ՝ որպես իմ անձնական ներքին զգացողություն, իմ կարծիք, ի տարբերություն քո "գիտական" հիմնավորմամբ "բացարձակ ճշմարտությունների"։ Բայց դու արդեն էնքան հետևողականորեն են աղավաղում իմ ասածները, որ դա կանխելու միակ ձևը լռելն ա։

----------


## Արամ

Բյուր, դու կյանք ես։  :Love:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2018), Յոհաննես (31.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, հանգստացիր։ Ես իմ ներքին զգացողությունը ոչ մեկի չեմ պարտադրել։ Գրել եմ՝ որպես իմ անձնական ներքին զգացողություն, իմ կարծիք, ի տարբերություն քո "գիտական" հիմնավորմամբ "բացարձակ ճշմարտությունների"։ Բայց դու արդեն էնքան հետևողականորեն են աղավաղում իմ ասածները, որ դա կանխելու միակ ձևը լռելն ա։


Ես հանգիստ եմ, ստեղ անհանգստություն որտե՞ղ տեսար։ Ինչ֊որ մեկն ասում ա՝ էս վերջին գրառումս ա, լռում եմ և այլն, հետո շարունակում ա, անհանգիստն էլ ես եմ  :LOL: 
Բա չգիտե՞ս, իմ սուրբ պարտականությունն ա քո ասածները աղավաղելը  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ու քանի որ վերևում նշվեց, թե Նիկոլին չեն աստվածացնում, քանի որ վստահ եմ՝ գալու են մարդիկ, ապացույցներ ուզեն, հետո էլ ինձ սուտ հանեն, էս ձեռի հետ֊ոտի վրա արածս սքրինշոթը ձեզ նվեր։ Վստահ եմ՝ եթե լավ ման գամ, ավելի «համով» բաներ կգտնեմ։


Բյուր, սրանցից ավելի բեթար օրինակներ կարող եմ բերել: Ու հա, կա էդպիսի երևույթ: Սա անցողիկ ա: Նույնիսկ կարելի ա տեստ անել, էս անունները հավաքել, պրոֆիլների լինկերը պահել ու երեք տարի անց անդրադառնել: Վստահ եմ, իրանց մեծ մասը ամենավերջին ձևով քրֆելու են Նիկոլին էդ ժամանակ:

Իսկ այ ակումբում, չէ, ես չեմ տեսնում աստվածացում, ոչ ինտելեկտուալ, ոչ ուրիշ ձևով: Մեծ ոգևորություն ու հույս տեսնում եմ: Աստվածացում՝ չէ:

Ու վստահ եմ, որ էդ ոգևորվածներն էլ լիքը բացասական բան նկատում են: Բայց Բյուր, մեկը ես չեմ կարող հիմա իմ նկատած թերությունները սենց հանրային տեղերում գրեմ, քանի դեռ լիքը անելիք կա, որոնց կոնտեքստում էդ թերությունները երկրորդական են: Ու ես երևի դեռ ահագին երկար փորձելու եմ իրա՝ ավելի կարևոր գործերին չխոչընդոտել: Մարտի 1-ի բացահայտումից սկսած, կոռուպցիայի հիմքը վերջնական քանդելով:

Էդ որոշումս կխախտեմ, եթե ինքը մարտի 1-ին նմանվող բան անի, կամ իրա կառավարությունը կոռուպցիոն սխեմաների մեջ մտնի: Չի անում նման բան: Էսօր ԱԺ-ի դիմաց իրա դեմ բողոքի ցույց անողներին նեղացնող չկար. դա հավաքների ազատության արտահայտում ա: Կոռուպցիոն սխեմա են յանիմ գտել Ավինյանի դեմ, բայց էնքան շինծու ա, որ նույնիսկ անդրադառնալն ա անիմաստ:

Սրանք որպես օրինակ եմ բերում, ասելու համար, որ քանի դեռ երկրին վնաս տվող լուրջ բան չի արել, էսօր իրան պետք ա աջակցել՝ երկրին օգուտ տվող լուրջ բաները մինչև վերջ հաջողացնելու համար:

----------

Տրիբուն (01.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուռաաաա, Նիկոլը վարչապետ չընտրվեց  :LOL:  Սաղ, Բյուրի նաֆսն էր ․․․

----------

Գաղթական (01.11.2018)

----------


## Freeman

> Ուռաաաա, Նիկոլը վարչապետ չընտրվեց


Ակումբում փողով հակահեղափոխական փոստ, @Chuk, արի ։Դ

----------

Գաղթական (01.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ակումբում փողով հակահեղափոխական փոստ, @Chuk, արի ։Դ


Էս մեկն ուրիշ սերիայից ա բայց..
Ինքնա փող տվել, որ կարենա տենց բան գրի ՃՃ

----------


## ivy

ԱԺ-ն ցրվեց, վերջապես ։լօվէ

----------

Յոհաննես (01.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԱԺ-ն ցրվեց, վերջապես ։լօվէ


Նի՜կոլ հեռացի՛ր, Նի՜կոլ հեռացի՛ր

----------


## Տրիբուն

Փաստորեն դեկտեմբերի 9-ին։ Յարաբ, էսքան տարի հետո, տենաս կարանալու ենք վերջը ասենք, որ արդար ընտրություններով ԱԺ ա ստեղծվել, ու սաղ չոտկի ա, թե ով ա իշխանություն, ով ա ընդդիմություն։

----------

Chuk (01.11.2018), Lion (02.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Միքայել Նահապետյանի հրաժարականի մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք ժողովուրդ:

Անհարկի պոպուլի՞զմ էր, թե՞ սկզբունքայնություն ու պատասխանատվություն:

----------


## Chuk

> Միքայել Նահապետյանի հրաժարականի մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք ժողովուրդ:
> 
> Անհարկի պոպուլի՞զմ էր, թե՞ սկզբունքայնություն ու պատասխանատվություն:


Էդ հարցին կարող եմ պատասխանել միայն իմանալուց հետո, թե անձամբ ինքն ինչ քայլեր ա ձեռնարկել ԸՕն անցկացնելու համար։

----------

Աթեիստ (02.11.2018), Գաղթական (02.11.2018)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Միքայել Նահապետյանի հրաժարականի մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք ժողովուրդ:
> 
> Անհարկի պոպուլի՞զմ էր, թե՞ սկզբունքայնություն ու պատասխանատվություն:


Ուշացել ա։ Նիկոլը շուտվանից ա ասել, որ ընտրական օրենսգրքի փոփոխություններն ընդունվեն, թե չէ, արտահերթ ընտրությունները լինելու են

Отправлено с моего Mi MIX 2 через Tapatalk

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Միքայել Նահապետյանի հրաժարականի մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք ժողովուրդ:
> 
> Անհարկի պոպուլի՞զմ էր, թե՞ սկզբունքայնություն ու պատասխանատվություն:


Էս պահին դա հաստատ պոպուլիզմ չի, որտև հասարակության մեծամասնությունն իրա քայլը չի հասկանում։

Բայց, իմ կարծիքով, ԱԺ չունեցող իշխանությունից պահանջել ԱԺ-ով օրենք փոխել, ու «նեղանալ», որ դա չկարացան մինչև ընտրություններն անել, պարզապես հիմարություն ա, ոչ թե սկզբունքայնություն։

----------

Արշակ (02.11.2018), Գաղթական (02.11.2018), Ուլուանա (02.11.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վարչապետի ելույթը ԼԳԲՏ հարցի մասին շատ անպատրաստ վիճակում էր: Տապչկեքով, տնական վիճակ էր: Ավելի լավ էր ասեր հետո էդ մասին մի բան կասեմ քան սենց: Էդ «դա գլխացավանք ա, որից ես կձգտեմ խուսափել ու աչք փակել», մի տեսակ երկրի ղեկավարի խոսք չի էլի: Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք ու գիտենք ինչ կարգի անլուծելի հարց ա էսօր մեր համար, բայց եթե դու պատասխանատվություն ես վերցրել երկրի ղեկավար դառնաս, ուրեմն դու մի բան ավել պիտի իմանաս քան քաղաքացին: Դու քո ծրագիրը պիտի ներկայացնես: Ելույթը լսելուց ես պատկերացրի թե ինչ սուր ու արդարացի քննադատության կարժանանա ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի աջակիցների կողմից: Անկախ նրանից ես պահպանողական եմ, թե լիբերալ, ես երկրի ղեկավարից դիրքորոշում եմ ուզում իմանալ: Տենց խոսքեր ես, քաղաքացիս կարող եմ ասել ինչ որ շրջապատում, բայց ոչ վարչապետը ամբիոնից:


Էսօր առիթ եղավ խոսքը հասավ լգբՏ-ին (տ-ն հատուկ եմ մեծատառ գրում Արշակի համար որովհետև տրանսը անգլիական ածանց չի ուղղակի անգլերենում տ չկա) զուտ հետաքրքրության համար մի քանի հոգու համար թարգմանեցի Նիկոլի ասածը։ Բյուրի պես փհդ արած մարդկանց կամ անող, որ նենց չլինի որ Բյուրն ասի վերլուծական հմտություններ են պետք։ Ոչ մեկ հոմոֆոբիկ ոչ մի բան չտեսավ իր խոսքում ու բոլորն էլ պոզիտիվ քայլ համարեցին մարդկային պատմության օրինակը։ Բոլորը համաձայնեցին, որ առկա իրավիճակում  իր համար գլխացավանք ա էդ հարցի առկայությունը ու կարևորեցին որ անկեղծորեն նշում ա դա։ Իրանց կարծիքով դա պատրաստակամություն ա հաշվի նստել խնդրի հետ։ Մարդիկ ասին նաև որ փաստը որ ասում ա հլա ես կարամ հետաձգեմ մինչև մեր իշխանության ավարտը նշանակում ա որ հող ա նախապատրաստում հարցը չհետաձգելու, այլապես խի՞ պիտի տենց ասեր։ Զուտ ոչ հոմոֆոբիկ Շոտլանդիայում ոչ հոմոֆոբիկ մարդկանց միջավայրում սոցհարցման արդյունքներս եմ կիսվում։ Դեկտեմբերի մեկին կամավորությանս շրջանակներում ՄԻԱՎ թեստավորում ենք անելու, հիշեմ մեր կամավորներին էլ կհարցնեմ։

----------

Chuk (02.11.2018), Life (02.11.2018), Աթեիստ (02.11.2018), Արամ (02.11.2018), Արշակ (02.11.2018), Բարեկամ (02.11.2018), Ձայնալար (03.11.2018), Ուլուանա (02.11.2018), Տրիբուն (02.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էսօր առիթ եղավ խոսքը հասավ լգբՏ-ին (տ-ն հատուկ եմ մեծատառ գրում Արշակի համար որովհետև տրանսը անգլիական ածանց չի ուղղակի անգլերենում տ չկա) զուտ հետաքրքրության համար մի քանի հոգու համար թարգմանեցի Նիկոլի ասածը։ Բյուրի պես փհդ արած մարդկանց կամ անող, որ նենց չլինի որ Բյուրն ասի վերլուծական հմտություններ են պետք։ Ոչ մեկ հոմոֆոբիկ ոչ մի բան չտեսավ իր խոսքում ու բոլորն էլ պոզիտիվ քայլ համարեցին մարդկային պատմության օրինակը։ Բոլորը համաձայնեցին, որ առկա իրավիճակում  իր համար գլխացավանք ա էդ հարցի առկայությունը ու կարևորեցին որ անկեղծորեն նշում ա դա։ Իրանց կարծիքով դա պատրաստակամություն ա հաշվի նստել խնդրի հետ։ Մարդիկ ասին նաև որ փաստը որ ասում ա հլա ես կարամ հետաձգեմ մինչև մեր իշխանության ավարտը նշանակում ա որ հող ա նախապատրաստում հարցը չհետաձգելու, այլապես խի՞ պիտի տենց ասեր։ Զուտ ոչ հոմոֆոբիկ Շոտլանդիայում ոչ հոմոֆոբիկ մարդկանց միջավայրում սոցհարցման արդյունքներս եմ կիսվում։ Դեկտեմբերի մեկին կամավորությանս շրջանակներում ՄԻԱՎ թեստավորում ենք անելու, հիշեմ մեր կամավորներին էլ կհարցնեմ։


Շին ջան, թարգմանության մեջ լիքը բան կարա կորի  :Smile:  Պլյուս էդ մարդիկ ՀՀ իրականության մեջ չեն ապրում, էդ իրականությունից տեղյակ չեն, իրանք ԼԳԲՏ անձ չեն ՀՀ֊ում ապրող, որն ամեն օր էս կամ էն ձևով բռնության ա ենթարկվում ու երկրից չի գնում, որտև նոր հեղափոխություն ա էղել, հույս ունի, որ մի բան կփոխվի։ Նույն իմ դանիական շրջապատում Նիկոլի ամբողջ գործունեությունը (ԼԳԲՏ թեմայի մասին սկի ոչ մեկի չեմ էլ ասել, ոչ մի նյութ էլ չեմ տալիս կարդալու, իրանք իրանցով են կարդում) էնքան սուր են քննադատում, որ սկի ինձնից չեք լսել տենց քննադատություն։ Ընդ որում, նույնիսկ էն հեղափոխության ոգևորված վիճակներում ասում էին՝ էս անգաղափար մարդու հետևից ո՞նց ա էսքան մարդ գնում։ Բայց իրանց կարծիքները շատ կարևոր չեն, որտև հայ իրականությունից տեղյակ չեն, տեղյակ չեն օրինակ, որ Հայաստանում չկա ու չի կարա գաղափարական քաղաքականություն լինի մոտ ապագայում, որ ՀՀԿ֊ից ժողովուրդը մինչև հոգու խորքը կուշտ էր և այլն, և այլն։

Հիմա ի՞նչ, ե՞ս էլ ասեմ, որ պհդ արած մարդիկ իմ հարցումների արդյունքում ասում են Հայաստանում հեղափոխություն չպիտի լիներ։ Իհարկե չէ։ Ինչքան էլ Նիկոլենց գործունեությունը քննադատեմ, ես կարծում եմ, որ էդ հեղափոխությունն օդ ու ջրի պես պետք էր Հայաստանին։ Բայց Դանիայում ապրող պհդ արած մարդիկ չեն պատկերացնում, որտև չեն պատկերացնում ոնց ա ՀՀԿ իշխանության տակ ապրելը։




> Էս պահին դա հաստատ պոպուլիզմ չի, որտև հասարակության մեծամասնությունն իրա քայլը չի հասկանում։
> 
> Բայց, իմ կարծիքով, ԱԺ չունեցող իշխանությունից պահանջել ԱԺ-ով օրենք փոխել, ու «նեղանալ», որ դա չկարացան մինչև ընտրություններն անել, պարզապես հիմարություն ա, ոչ թե սկզբունքայնություն։


Եթե Նիկոլը կարար ԱԺ֊ի վրա ժողովուրդ բերելով վարչապետ դառնար, եթե կարար ժողովուրդ բերեր էն ապուշ օրենքի ընդունումը կանխելու համար, որը չնայած ընդունվեց, կարար նաև մի քիչ ջանք թափեր ԸՕ֊ն անցկացնելու համար։ Բայց անկեղծ ասած լավ ա, որ չանցավ ԸՕ֊ն, որտև ռեյտինգայինն ինչքան էլ վատ սարքած համակարգ լինի, էս պահին էս կուսակցական կրիզիսում, երբ բոլորը դուրս են գալիս իրանց կուսակցություններից ու ՔՊ մտնում, պետք չի ամբողջ ԱԺ֊ն համամասնականով ձևավորել (ու երևի ընդհանրապես պետք չի, ուղղակի պետք ա ռեյտինգայինը մի քիչ պարզեցնել, որ մտավոր գիմնաստիկա չանենք հասկանալու համար ով ում բարեկամն ա)։ Ու պլյուս նոր ԸՕ֊ն դրսում ապրող ՀՀ քաղաքացիների ընտրելու իրավունքը չէր վերականգնում, բայց դե ոնց հասկանում եմ էդ հարցը մենակ ինձ ա անհանգստացնում, մյուսների համար մեկ ա։ 

Մի խոսքով, Միքայել Նահապետյանի քայլն ահագին դուրս էկավ։ Փաստորեն, ներկայիս իշխանություններում կան մարդիկ, որոնք ամեն դեպքում սկզբունքային են ու չեն մոռացել, թե ինչի համար էր հեղափոխություն արվում ու ինչ պիտի արվեր մինչև արտահերթ ընտրությունները։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս պահին դա հաստատ պոպուլիզմ չի, որտև հասարակության մեծամասնությունն իրա քայլը չի հասկանում։
> 
> Բայց, իմ կարծիքով, ԱԺ չունեցող իշխանությունից պահանջել ԱԺ-ով օրենք փոխել, ու «նեղանալ», որ դա չկարացան մինչև ընտրություններն անել, պարզապես հիմարություն ա, ոչ թե սկզբունքայնություն։


Ինձ թվում ա, անձնական ամբիցիաների հարց ա։ Էն որ դեկտեմբերին արտահերթ ա լինելու անկախ ԸՕ-ի ընդունումից, սաղ հանրապետությունը գիտեր, ու արդեն ահագին ժամանակ ա ՔՊ-ում մանրից ընտրական ցուցակի, տեղերի, առաջ ու հետ լինելու հարցերը բնականաբար սկսել են։ ՔՊ-ից մի հեչի պես հազար մարդ վստահ ա, որ Նիկոլից հետո, եթե երկրորդ չէ, գոնե երրորդ տեղում ինքը պիտի լինի, կամ լավ, գոնե առաջին տասում  :LOL:  Ու հենց մանրից պարզվում ա, որ ցուցակը ռեզինից չի, որոշի ա դառնում ա «քաղաքական սկզբունքայնությունը»:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Մի նկատառում. Նիկոլենք լավ էլ վիզ են դրել ԸՕ անցկացնելու համար։ Դրա համար են ՀՀԿից ինչքան կարողացել են մարդ են պոկել, ԲՀԿին կզցրել են, ՀՅԴին փորձել են կզցնել։ Սրանք վատ բաներ են, բայց իրանք արել են։

Իսկ կոնկրետ Միքայելը անձամբ ի՞նչ ա արել դրա համար։ Փոքր պաշտոնի չէր, վերջիվերջո։

----------

Աթեիստ (02.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...Հայաստանում չկա ու չի կարա գաղափարական քաղաքականություն լինի մոտ ապագայում....


Ի՞նչ ա ասում, է ....  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (02.11.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

Հմի էլ թարգմանությունս չի հավանում  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի խոսքով, Միքայել Նահապետյանի քայլն ահագին դուրս էկավ։ Փաստորեն, ներկայիս իշխանություններում կան մարդիկ, որոնք ամեն դեպքում սկզբունքային են ու չեն մոռացել, թե ինչի համար էր հեղափոխություն արվում ու ինչ պիտի արվեր մինչև արտահերթ ընտրությունները։


Ցանկացած մարդ, ով էսօր ՔՊ-ից կամ իշխանությունից դուրս ա գալիս, կարա պոզիտիվ զգացողություններ առաջացնի, քանի որ դուրս ա գալս ընտրությունները նաղդ կրողներից մեջից։ ՈՒ էս կարելի ա համարել սկզբունքայունություն, չնայած իրականում կարող ա շարքային դուռակություն ա։ 

Իսկ այ օրինակ Դավիթ Սանասարյանի արածը, կարող ա համարվի օպորտունիզմ ու քննադատվի, չնայած իրականում կարող ա հենց էտ էր սկզբունքային քյալը։

----------

Աթեիստ (02.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հմի էլ թարգմանությունս չի հավանում


Մի հատ արաբերեն թարգմանի, կարող ա համոզենք։   :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եթե Նիկոլը կարար ԱԺ֊ի վրա ժողովուրդ բերելով վարչապետ դառնար, եթե կարար ժողովուրդ բերեր էն ապուշ օրենքի ընդունումը կանխելու համար, որը չնայած ընդունվեց, կարար նաև մի քիչ ջանք թափեր ԸՕ֊ն անցկացնելու համար։ Բայց անկեղծ ասած լավ ա, որ չանցավ ԸՕ֊ն, որտև ռեյտինգայինն ինչքան էլ վատ սարքած համակարգ լինի, էս պահին էս կուսակցական կրիզիսում, երբ բոլորը դուրս են գալիս իրանց կուսակցություններից ու ՔՊ մտնում, պետք չի ամբողջ ԱԺ֊ն համամասնականով ձևավորել (ու երևի ընդհանրապես պետք չի, ուղղակի պետք ա ռեյտինգայինը մի քիչ պարզեցնել, որ մտավոր գիմնաստիկա չանենք հասկանալու համար ով ում բարեկամն ա)։ Ու պլյուս նոր ԸՕ֊ն դրսում ապրող ՀՀ քաղաքացիների ընտրելու իրավունքը չէր վերականգնում, բայց դե ոնց հասկանում եմ էդ հարցը մենակ ինձ ա անհանգստացնում, մյուսների համար մեկ ա։ 
> 
> Մի խոսքով, Միքայել Նահապետյանի քայլն ահագին դուրս էկավ։ Փաստորեն, ներկայիս իշխանություններում կան մարդիկ, որոնք ամեն դեպքում սկզբունքային են ու չեն մոռացել, թե *ինչի համար էր հեղափոխություն արվում ու ինչ պիտի արվեր մինչև արտահերթ ընտրությունները։*


Բյուր, ամեն հարցով էդ մարդկանց հրապարակ բերելն ու փողոցներ փակելը շատ սխալ ա, ու լիքը քննադատելու տեղ կա։
Բայց նոր ԸՕ-ն նախատեսում էր Աժ-ում տեսնել 4 կուսակցություն/դաշինք, այսինքն այն ավելի քաղաքական էր դարձնելու, բայց դե ունենք էն ինչ ունենք։
Նշածս մասով մենակ կասեմ, որ սաղ երկրում 5% մարդ չի հավաքվի, որոնք կպնդեն, թե հեղափոխությունը հենց դրա համար էր արվում։
Ինչի համար որ իրականում արվում էր, արդեն իրականություն ա։

----------

Lion (02.11.2018), Գաղթական (02.11.2018), Ուլուանա (02.11.2018), Տրիբուն (02.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բյուր, ամեն հարցով էդ մարդկանց հրապարակ բերելն ու փողոցներ փակելը շատ սխալ ա, ու լիքը քննադատելու տեղ կա։
> Բայց նոր ԸՕ-ն նախատեսում էր Աժ-ում տեսնել 4 կուսակցություն/դաշինք, այսինքն այն ավելի քաղաքական էր դարձնելու, բայց դե ունենք էն ինչ ունենք։
> Նշածս մասով մենակ կասեմ, որ սաղ երկրում 5% մարդ չի հավաքվի, որոնք կպնդեն, թե հեղափոխությունը հենց դրա համար էր արվում։
> Ինչի համար որ իրականում արվում էր, արդեն իրականություն ա։


Գումարած ... էն հոկտեմբերի 2-ի օրենքը չընդունելու համար, կարաս մարդկանց դուս բերես փողոց, քանի որ դա կոնկրետ հակահեղափոխություն էր, կեսգիշերին արած գաղտնի քվեարկությամբ: Իսկ այ ԸՕ ընդունելու համար մարդկանց չես կարա բերես փողոց, քանի որ ԸՕ-ն չընդունելը դժվար ա համարել հակահեղափոխություն։ Ու դա իրոք կարար դիտարկվեր, որպես ճնշում ԱԺ-ի վրա։

----------

Lion (02.11.2018), Աթեիստ (02.11.2018), Բարեկամ (02.11.2018), Գաղթական (02.11.2018), Ուլուանա (02.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ամեն հարցով էդ մարդկանց հրապարակ բերելն ու փողոցներ փակելը շատ սխալ ա, ու լիքը քննադատելու տեղ կա։
> Բայց նոր ԸՕ-ն նախատեսում էր Աժ-ում տեսնել 4 կուսակցություն/դաշինք, այսինքն այն ավելի քաղաքական էր դարձնելու, բայց դե ունենք էն ինչ ունենք։
> Նշածս մասով մենակ կասեմ, որ սաղ երկրում 5% մարդ չի հավաքվի, որոնք կպնդեն, թե հեղափոխությունը հենց դրա համար էր արվում։
> Ինչի համար որ իրականում արվում էր, արդեն իրականություն ա։


Արտ, բնական ա, որ մենակ ԸՕ փոխելու համար չէր հեղափոխությունը (ես որևէ տեղ չեմ նշել տենց բան), բայց ԸՕ փոխելն ու նոր ընտրություններ անելը հենց անցումային կառավարության հիմնական անելիքներն էին։ Նիկոլը տենց էլ ասում էր սկզբում։ Կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի, Մանվելին նստացնելու, հարկային փոփոխությունների ու մնացածների մասին ոչ մի բառ չկար. անցումային կառավարությունը ԸՕ ա փոխել տալու ու նոր ընտրություններ անի։ Ինչ խոսք, լավ ա, որ ասենք կոռուպցիոն բացահայտումները ձեռի հետ էղան։ Բայց արի նայենք՝ ԸՕ֊ն ինչու չընդունվեց։ Ոնց որ թե սաղս (էդ թվում՝ ՀՀԿ֊ն) սպասում էինք ու գիտեինք, որ արտահերթ ընտրություններն էս տարի չեն լինելու, քանի որ ամենավերջին տվյալներով Նիկոլն ասել էր՝ մի տարվա ընթացքում: Առանց ԸՕ֊ն անցկացնելու ու Երևանի ընտրություններում հաղթելուց միանգամից հետո արտահերթ ընտրությունների մասին հայտարարելով՝ բնական ա, որ ՀՀԿ֊ն կատղելու էր, հոկտեմբերի 2֊ի օրենք էլ էր անցկացնելու, ԸՕ֊ն էլ չէր ընդունելու։ 
Ու իրոք խնդիր ա առանց ԸՕ֊ն անցկացնելու (որտև դա նախապայման էր) միանգամից արտահերթի մասին հայտարարելը։ ՀՀԿ֊ն եթե շատ ուզեր, կարար Նիկոլին վարչապետ ընտրեր ու իրանց հաշիվները լրիվ խառներ իրար։ Բայց եթե Նիկոլը կարացել ա նաև նենց անի, որ իրան օգտին չքվեարկեն, ուրեմն կարար նենց աներ, որ ԸՕ֊ն անցկացվի։ Իսկ ինչու՞ չի կարացել։ ՀՀԿ֊ն ոնց կարացել, գետնին ա հավասարվել, մի ԸՕ֊ն ի՞նչ էր, որ չանցկացրեցին։ Հավանական բացատրություն կարա լինի, որ Նիկոլը շատ չէր էլ ուզում. իրա համար արտահերթն ավելի կարևոր ա, քան նոր ԸՕ֊ն։ Ու որպես հեղափոխությանը մասնակցած մարդ Միքայելն օրինակ սկզբունքային ա, ու ասում ա՝ էս էր արտահերթի նախապայմանը, չեք անում, ուրեմն գնացի ես։

Էս պահին սաղ ԱԺ֊ն թափ տաս, սաղ Հայաստանն էլ իրար հետ, չորս կուսակցություն չես գտնի, որ կարա ԱԺ մտնի։ Նույնիսկ նոր կուսակցություններին նորմալ կազմավորվելու ժամանակ չտրվեց արտահերթից առաջ։





> Գումարած ... էն հոկտեմբերի 2-ի օրենքը չընդունելու համար, կարաս մարդկանց դուս բերես փողոց, քանի որ դա կոնկրետ հակահեղափոխություն էր, կեսգիշերին արած գաղտնի քվեարկությամբ: Իսկ այ ԸՕ ընդունելու համար մարդկանց չես կարա բերես փողոց, քանի որ ԸՕ-ն չընդունելը դժվար ա համարել հակահեղափոխություն։ Ու դա իրոք կարար դիտարկվեր, որպես ճնշում ԱԺ-ի վրա։


Եթե Նիկոլի մտքին լիներ, հաստատ կաներ։ Բայց հարց ա առաջանում. արդյոք ինքն էդքան ուզու՞մ էր անցկացնել ԸՕ֊ն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե Նիկոլի մտքին լիներ, հաստատ կաներ։


Ու ով ա Նիկոլին աստվածացնում, էլի  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էսօր առիթ եղավ խոսքը հասավ լգբՏ-ին (տ-ն հատուկ եմ մեծատառ գրում Արշակի համար որովհետև տրանսը անգլիական ածանց չի ուղղակի անգլերենում տ չկա) զուտ հետաքրքրության համար մի քանի հոգու համար թարգմանեցի Նիկոլի ասածը։ Բյուրի պես փհդ արած մարդկանց կամ անող, որ նենց չլինի որ Բյուրն ասի վերլուծական հմտություններ են պետք։ Ոչ մեկ հոմոֆոբիկ ոչ մի բան չտեսավ իր խոսքում ու բոլորն էլ պոզիտիվ քայլ համարեցին մարդկային պատմության օրինակը։ Բոլորը համաձայնեցին, որ առկա իրավիճակում  իր համար գլխացավանք ա էդ հարցի առկայությունը ու կարևորեցին որ անկեղծորեն նշում ա դա։ Իրանց կարծիքով դա պատրաստակամություն ա հաշվի նստել խնդրի հետ։ Մարդիկ ասին նաև որ փաստը որ ասում ա հլա ես կարամ հետաձգեմ մինչև մեր իշխանության ավարտը նշանակում ա որ հող ա նախապատրաստում հարցը չհետաձգելու, այլապես խի՞ պիտի տենց ասեր։ Զուտ ոչ հոմոֆոբիկ Շոտլանդիայում ոչ հոմոֆոբիկ մարդկանց միջավայրում սոցհարցման արդյունքներս եմ կիսվում։ Դեկտեմբերի մեկին կամավորությանս շրջանակներում ՄԻԱՎ թեստավորում ենք անելու, հիշեմ մեր կամավորներին էլ կհարցնեմ։


Ասեմ, որ ԼԳԲՏ համայնքը շատ խոհեմ քայլ արեց էս պահի համար։ Մարդիկ հասկանում են, որ իրանց ֆորումը հիմա ամեն կողմից հավայի շահարկման առարկայա դառնալու ու իմաստը լրիվ կորցնելու ա։  

Հայաստանում ԼԳԲՏ ֆորումը տեղի չի ունենա

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հրաժարական տված Միքայել Նահապետյանի հարցազրույցը։

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հրաժարական տված Միքայել Նահապետյանի հարցազրույցը։


Հասկացա, որ ուղղակի իրանց նորաստեղծ կուսակցությունը հանրությանը ներկայացնելու համար ա արված էդ քայլը:

----------

Sagittarius (03.11.2018), Աթեիստ (03.11.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հասկացա, որ ուղղակի իրանց նորաստեղծ կուսակցությունը հանրությանը ներկայացնելու համար ա արված էդ քայլը:


Եթե Նիկոլի տեղը Սերժը լիներ, ես կասեի, որ ֆիկտիվ ընդդիմություն ա սարքում։
Նիկոլին դեռ էդ կողմից չենք ճանաչում  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Էս տղեն Բյուրի հետ համաձայն չի :ճ (18+ ա)
https://www.facebook.com/PoliticaAar...9748035428414/

----------

Գաղթական (03.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էս տղեն Բյուրի հետ համաձայն չի :ճ (18+ ա)
> https://www.facebook.com/PoliticaAar...9748035428414/


Մահամերձ եմ.........

----------

Lion (03.11.2018)

----------


## Lion

Էս վիդեոն կազմակերպած Արմեն Մինասյանի մյուս շեդևեռները նայիր, էնքան կմեռնես, փարավոնների վախտը կասնես...

Էնքան դեբիլ ու պարզունակ ստերի վրա հիմնված հականիկոլական քարոզչություն են անում, որ մարդ չգիտի, խնդրա թե՞ լա...

----------


## ivy

Ես էլ կարծում էի սենց լոպազ խոսացող մենակ երևանյան տաքսիստների շարքերից են լինում  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էս վիդեոն կազմակերպած Արմեն Մինասյանի մյուս շեդևեռները նայիր, էնքան կմեռնես, փարավոնների վախտը կասնես...
> 
> Էնքան դեբիլ ու պարզունակ ստերի վրա հիմնված հականիկոլական քարոզչություն են անում, որ մարդ չգիտի, խնդրա թե՞ լա...


Հականիկոլականությունը հլը մի կողմ, Լիոն ջան:

Էս տղեն տեղով մեկ կլինիկայա )))
Իրա արած արտահայտությունները, միմիկան ու ժեստերը..
Էս վիդեոն ես աչքիս առնվազն մի 3 անգամ էլ նայեմ..

Զառանի պռիվետ Թութանհամոնից )))

----------

Lion (04.11.2018), Progart (04.11.2018), Աթեիստ (03.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս վիդեոն կազմակերպած Արմեն Մինասյանի մյուս շեդևեռները նայիր, էնքան կմեռնես, փարավոնների վախտը կասնես...
> 
> Էնքան դեբիլ ու պարզունակ ստերի վրա հիմնված հականիկոլական քարոզչություն են անում, որ մարդ չգիտի, խնդրա թե՞ լա...


Մի պահ հետևում էի էդ հայվանին, հետո հասկացա, որ անիմաստ ժամանակ եմ սպանում, անֆոլոու արեցի, բայց էս վիդեոն շեդևռ ա ու յեքա ուսումնասիրության նյութ։ Հլը էս մի հայվանի ռուսապաշտության աստիճանը նայի, Պուծինին պապա պռիզնատ գալը, իրա հպարտ լինելը, որ չի աշխատում, բայց իրան սաղ ճանաչում են։ Ու ինքը էդ հարցերում հաստատ անկեղծ ա։ Էդ ծայրաստիճան հոմոֆոբիայի մեջ էլ ա անկեղծ։

----------

Lion (04.11.2018)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էս տղեն Բյուրի հետ համաձայն չի :ճ (18+ ա)
> https://www.facebook.com/PoliticaAar...9748035428414/


կյանքիս տաս րոպեն քեզնից հետ ուզեմ

----------

Life (03.11.2018), Արշակ (04.11.2018), Տրիբուն (04.11.2018)

----------


## Արամ

> Էս տղեն Բյուրի հետ համաձայն չի :ճ (18+ ա)
> https://www.facebook.com/PoliticaAar...9748035428414/



Ահահահա։ Ես էլ եմ գիժ Իջևանցի, տղա ։Դ ։Դ Թրաշ էլ ունեմ, այ գյադա ։Դ ։Դ

----------


## Lion

> Մի պահ հետևում էի էդ հայվանին, հետո հասկացա, որ անիմաստ ժամանակ եմ սպանում, անֆոլոու արեցի, բայց էս վիդեոն շեդևռ ա ու յեքա ուսումնասիրության նյութ։ Հլը էս մի հայվանի ռուսապաշտության աստիճանը նայի, Պուծինին պապա պռիզնատ գալը, իրա հպարտ լինելը, որ չի աշխատում, բայց իրան սաղ ճանաչում են։ Ու ինքը էդ հարցերում հաստատ անկեղծ ա։ Էդ ծայրաստիճան հոմոֆոբիայի մեջ էլ ա անկեղծ։


Ես Արմենին անձամբ ճանաչում եմ դեռ ՊՆ մեր դասընթացների ժամանակներից: Այն ժամանակ կարծես ադեկվատ մարդ էր, նախկին սպա...: Հիմա մի երկու կոպեկ վերցրել է ոմանցից ու...  :Sad:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես Արմենին անձամբ ճանաչում եմ դեռ ՊՆ մեր դասընթացների ժամանակներից: Այն ժամանակ կարծես ադեկվատ մարդ էր, նախկին սպա...: Հիմա մի երկու կոպեկ վերցրել է ոմանցից ու...


Ես մի ՄԻնասյան Արմենին անձամբ ճանաչում եմ (Սերժական թիմից), շատ լավ տղայա։ Էս մյուսը Քոչարյանականն ա, ՖԲ-ում ընկերացավ, զահլես տարավ, ջնջեցի, էլի հայտ ա ուղարկել, էլ չեմ էլ ջնջում կամ ընդունում, թող տենց կախված մնա, շատ դեբիլ բաներ ա գրում, տարածում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> կյանքիս տաս րոպեն քեզնից հետ ուզեմ


Ես ուղիղ 10 վարկյան դիմացա։ Հոգեբուժարանը լացում ա ...

----------

Lion (04.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս տղեն Բյուրի հետ համաձայն չի :ճ (18+ ա)
> https://www.facebook.com/PoliticaAar...9748035428414/


Չուկիտո, դու էն ասա, ընտրություններին մասնակցելու եք, թե չէ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սաղ հեչ, նոր կուսակցությունն արդեն կա  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սաղ հեչ, նոր կուսակցությունն արդեն կա


Անհաջող անուն են մտածել, իհկ։

----------

Արշակ (05.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անհաջող անուն են մտածել, իհկ։


էդ մասով համաձայն եմ։ բան չէր լինի, եթե ուղղակի «սոցիալ֊դեմոկրատներ» կոչվեին։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էդ մասով համաձայն եմ։ բան չէր լինի, եթե ուղղակի «սոցիալ֊դեմոկրատներ» կոչվեին։


Ուզեցել են տրեդնի մեջ լինեն  :LOL:  Չնայած, ինձ թվում ա «սոցիալ-դեմոկրատական»-ով առնվազն մի 20 կուսակցություն կարող ա գրանցվալինի արդեն։ 

Ու մեկ էլ սենց աբսուրդ բաները չեմ հասկանում․ 




> Մեկնարկել է «Քաղաքացու որոշում» սոցիալ-դեմոկրատական նորաստեղծ կուսակցության հիմնադիր համագումարը։ Վերջինիս ներկա է 106 պատվիրակ։ Կուսակցության անդամների մեծամասնությունը երիտասարդներ են։ Կուսակցությունը հիմնադրվեց միաձայն՝ առանց դեմ կամ ձեռնպահ ձայների։


Ասենք, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում միաձայն կուսակցությունը հիմնադրվեց։ Կարող ա նենց լինի, որ գնաս կուսակցության հիմնադիր համագումարի ու դեմ քվեարկե՞ս  :LOL:  

Ամեն դեպքում, ավելի լավ ա սենց ջահելները, թեկուզ մի քիչ էլ շշկռված, կուսակցություն հիմնադրեն ու մտնեն քաղաքականության մեջ, քան ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ-Դաշնակները կամ էն գեղամյան-բաբուխանյան մարդ կուսակցությունները մնան հորիզոնում։

----------

Աթեիստ (04.11.2018), Անվերնագիր (05.11.2018), Ձայնալար (05.11.2018), Ներսես_AM (04.11.2018), Շինարար (04.11.2018), Ռուֆուս (04.11.2018)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ասենք, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում միաձայն կուսակցությունը հիմնադրվեց։ Կարող ա նենց լինի, որ գնաս կուսակցության հիմնադիր համագումարի ու դեմ քվեարկե՞ս


Էս քանի տարի ա կուսակցություն եմ ուզում ստեղծել, բոլոր պատվիրակները դեմ են քվեարկում, նույնիսկ՝ ես  :Jpit:

----------

Անվերնագիր (05.11.2018), Բարեկամ (05.11.2018), Գաղթական (04.11.2018), Ռուֆուս (04.11.2018), Տրիբուն (04.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Պատվիրակը էդ յանի դեռ կողմ չքվեարկած կուսակցականնա՞:

----------


## Գաղթական

Մի եքա պատմություն, թե ինչ վատն էին հները ու թե ոնց էին մարտնչում նորերը, բայց կոնկրետ գաղափարների ու ծրագրի մասին ընդամենը մի լղոզված նախադասություն...

----------


## Lion

> Ես ուղիղ 10 վարկյան դիմացա։ Հոգեբուժարանը լացում ա ...


Սաֆարյան Ստյոպան մինչև վերջ նայելա, *գլուխա գովում...*

Ես 5 րոպե եմ ձգել... տո չբռնե՞մ, մինչև վերջ նայեմ ստրուկ մտածելակերպի, գավառականության, օտարամոլության և օտարապաշտության այս դասական օրինակը:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինձ էս նկարն ա բացել …ՃՃ



Մի հատ սպիրտով մոնիտորս սրբեմ…

----------

Life (04.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկիտո, դու էն ասա, ընտրություններին մասնակցելու եք, թե չէ։


Դեռ որոշում չկա:
Ես չմասնակցելու լոբբինգ անողներից եմ ))

----------


## Chuk

> Սաղ հեչ, նոր կուսակցությունն արդեն կա


Իրանց կանաչ ճանապարհ:
Լավ ա, որ հասունացել են ու հասկացել, որ կուսակցությունը կարևոր բան ա, թեմաներն էլ պետք ա քաղաքականացնել :ճ

----------

Ձայնալար (05.11.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Դեռ որոշում չկա:
> Ես չմասնակցելու լոբբինգ անողներից եմ ))


 Բա ասում են՝ որոշումը կա, ՀԱԿ-ը չի մասնակցելու։

----------


## Chuk

> Բա ասում են՝ որոշումը կա, ՀԱԿ-ը չի մասնակցելու։


Նյութից ակնհայտ չի՞, որ իրական լուր չի:
Ասենք ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում, որ ՀԱԿ-ն իրա չմասնակցելը հիմնավորեր «ֆինանս չունենալով» կամ «ռեյտինգային թեկնածու» չունենալով )))

Նիստը, որում պետք ա որոշում կայացվի, ինձ խոստացել են անպայման կանչել: Ես տեղեկություն չունեմ, որ նման նիստ ա տեղի ունեցել:

----------

ivy (04.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Էս նույն ժամանակ թերթում ՀԱԿ-ի հետ կապված մի ուրիշ մուտիլովկա էլ սա ա՝ http://www.yerkir.am/news/view/159456.html

Բացարձակ հերյուրանք, որտև Կոնգրեսում բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ Արենին ՔՊ-ից առաջարկ եղել ա, ու ինքը մերժել ա: Իսկ Արամ Մանուկյանը կողմ ա քվեարկել մասնակցելուն (Կոնգրեսն ուներ մասնակցելու որոշում, եթե ԸՕ-ն փոխվեր, չփոխվելու դեպքում պետք ա լրացուցիչ քննարկում ու նոր որոշում ունենանք):

Իմանամ ում պատվերցով ա ժամանակն էս մուտիլովկեքը տարածում, ականջները քաշելու եմ :ճ

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Սաֆարյան Ստյոպան մինչև վերջ նայելա, *գլուխա գովում...*
> 
> Ես 5 րոպե եմ ձգել... տո չբռնե՞մ, մինչև վերջ նայեմ ստրուկ մտածելակերպի, գավառականության, օտարամոլության և օտարապաշտության այս դասական օրինակը:


Պատմական վիդեո էր՝ զուտ հայկական կարծրատիպերի համարյա ավարտուն փունջ (սկսած "աղջի, մի հատ կոֆե դիր" ստատուսից, վերջացրած դուելից՝ հայկական ձևով), պետք ա պահպանել արխիվներում։ Համ էլ՝ օսկարի արժանի մենախոսություն, ափսոս որ իսկական էր։

----------

Chuk (05.11.2018), ivy (05.11.2018), Lion (05.11.2018), Աթեիստ (05.11.2018), Արամ (05.11.2018), Շինարար (05.11.2018), Ռուֆուս (05.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դեռ որոշում չկա:
> Ես չմասնակցելու լոբբինգ անողներից եմ ))


Ապեր, պաչեմու՞։ Ես չեմ հասկանում կուսակցության իմաստը, եթե երկրի գլխավոր քաղաքական միջոցառմանը՝ ընտրություններին, պիտի չմասնակցի։ Հատկապես եթե երեկ չի ստեղծվել, արդեն տաս տարի ա գործում ա, ու սաղ էլ գիտեն, որ մեջը լիքը պոտենցիալով երիտասարդություն կա։ 

Եթե չմասկացեք, ձեր սաղ ջահելները սրա նրա ցուցակով մասնակցելու են, կուսակցությունում մնալու եք Լևոնը, Լևոնը, Արամը ու դու։ Կամ կարող ա Լևոնն էլ չմնա  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, պաչեմու՞։ Ես չեմ հասկանում կուսակցության իմաստը, եթե երկրի գլխավոր քաղաքական միջոցառմանը՝ ընտրություններին, պիտի չմասնակցի։ Հատկապես եթե երեկ չի ստեղծվել, արդեն տաս տարի ա գործում ա, ու սաղ էլ գիտեն, որ մեջը լիքը պոտենցիալով երիտասարդություն կա։ 
> 
> Եթե չմասկացեք, ձեր սաղ ջահելները սրա նրա ցուցակով մասնակցելու են, կուսակցությունում մնալու եք Լևոնը, Լևոնը, Արամը ու դու։ Կամ կարող ա Լևոնն էլ չմնա


Տրիբուն ձյա, պիտի խոսքիս հավատաս, որ հիմնավորումներս չափազանց կուռ են։ Բայց դրանք միայն ներքին լսարանի համար են։

Ամեն դեպքում, եթե որոշվի մասնակցել, պարզ ա, որ ինձնից կախված ամեն ինչ կանեմ, որ կարողանանք անցնել խորհրդարան։ Չնայած դրա հավանականությունը չափազանց փոքր ա։

----------


## Chuk

Հա, էն էլ ասեմ, որ Այվիի ու իմ դրած մուտիլովկա հոդվածները ու էլի որոշ ազդակներ հուշում են, որ մասնակցելու ենք, անկախ նրանից, որ մի գեղեցիկ օր իսկապես կքաշենք պատվիրողի ականջը ։ճ

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սաֆարյան Ստյոպան մինչև վերջ նայելա, *գլուխա գովում...*
> 
> Ես 5 րոպե եմ ձգել... տո չբռնե՞մ, մինչև վերջ նայեմ ստրուկ մտածելակերպի, գավառականության, օտարամոլության և օտարապաշտության այս դասական օրինակը:





> ի վերջո՝ ո՞րն է Հայոց ներկայիս պետականության իմաստը, առաքելությունը՝  Սփյուռքին անընդհատ նորանոր կադրերով հարստացնելն ու հետո նրանց օրակարգը սպասարկել, նրանց շահերն առաջնայնություն հռչակելը, թե՞ հակառակը կամ մեկ ուրիշ բան.... 
> 
> ***
> 
> Ամեն նման մանր մեծ առիթներով բախվում ենք այդպես էլ չորոշակիացված խնդրին՝ մեր պետականության միսիային, այդ կոնտեքստում Հայաստան-Սփյուռք հարաբերություններին, օրակարգին, փոգործակցության բանաձևին: Հավատացեք, նմանատիպ հարց կա նաև Հայաստան-Արցախ առանցքով: Կարող ենք դա էլ չտեսնելու տալ, բայց ժամանակ առ ժամանակ այդ անորոշությունը պայթում է....


Իսկ ինչի՞ պիտի Հայոց պետականության իմաստն այս կամ այն կերպ կապված լինի Սփյուռքի հետ:

Սփյուռքը դա ռեսուրս է:
ՈՒ բեսամբ հզոր ռեսուրս է:
Որը կարող է օգտագործվել ՀՀ կողմից ու կարող է և չօգտագործվել..

ՈՒ էստեղ հարցը միայն բնակչության թվաքանակ շատացնելու մեջ չէ:
Սփյուռքը դա մասնագիտական գործունեություն է, միջազգային կապեր են, աշխարհի ամեն տեսակ երկրների կառավարություններում ներկայացված լինել է, ըստ այդմ՝ լիքը հայանպաստ հարցերի առաջ քաշում ու համեմատաբար հեշտ լուծում է:
Սփյուռքը դեռ լիքը բան է ու հետո միայն ֆինանսական աղբյուր:

Իսկ ՀՀ-ն, մինչև հիմա, միայն վերջինից է կառչած եղել, այն էլ՝ ոչ միշտ նպատակային:

ՈՒ, անկախ նրանից, որ Սփյուռքում, ինչպես և ամենուր, կան արժեքավոր գլուխներ ու կաղամբներ, Սփյուռքը դա նաև առանձին մարդիկ են, որոնք կարող են իրենց սեփական զգացմունքային կապերն ունենալ ինչպես Հայաստանի, այնպես էլ՝ բնակության վայրի հետ:
Նրանք պարտավոր չեն բավարարել Ստյոպա Սաֆարյանի, իմ, Պողոսի ու Պետրոսի և այլոց սպասելիքներին:

Սփյուռքի նախարարությունն ինչո՞վ է զբաղվում:
Անկեղծությամբ չգիտեմ:
Քանի կար՝ հոբարը միայն փող էր հավաքում ու մեկումեջ ձևական «Արի Տուն» անում..
Էս նորն էլ գուցե և շատ կարևոր գործեր է կատարում, չգիտեմ՝ ոչ տեսել ենք, ոչ լսել..

Բայց իմ հասկանալով Սփյուռքի ողջ ռեսուրսը պիտի վաղուց արդեն հաշվառված ու համարակալված լիներ, որ ՀՀ-ի ու հայության շահերից բխող ցանկացած հարցի լուծման համար ճիշտ պահին ճիշտ թելերից կարելի լիներ քաշել..

----------


## Lion

> Պատմական վիդեո էր՝ զուտ հայկական կարծրատիպերի համարյա ավարտուն փունջ (սկսած "աղջի, մի հատ կոֆե դիր" ստատուսից, վերջացրած դուելից՝ հայկական ձևով), պետք ա պահպանել արխիվներում։ Համ էլ՝ օսկարի արժանի մենախոսություն, ափսոս որ իսկական էր։


*Էս էլ ներողությունը*:

Ասա մտածիր, էլի, լեզվիդ տալուց առաջ, այ քեզ բան...??!!

----------

Life (05.11.2018), Progart (05.11.2018), Աթեիստ (05.11.2018)

----------


## Life

> *Էս էլ ներողությունը*:
> 
> Ասա մտածիր, էլի, լեզվիդ տալուց առաջ, այ քեզ բան...??!!


Լցրելա տակը այլանդակ տիպի  :Lol2:

----------

Progart (05.11.2018), Աթեիստ (05.11.2018)

----------


## Life

- Ես դեմ չեմ, որ խաշը գդալով ուտեն, բայց թո իրանց տանը ուտեն։ Թե չէ, պատկերացնում ե՞ք, էրեխուս հետ ռեստորանում նստած լինեմ, 2 եքա տղամարդ խաշը գդալով ուտեն, էրեխես ասի՝ պապա, էս ինչ ա, ի՞նչ պիտի ասեմ, հը՞։ 
- Տո զզվցրիք, այ հետամնացներ։ Մարդուն չի՛ կարելի համոզել խաշ ուտել ձեռով կամ գդալով, դա ներքուստ ա գալիս, ու համոզել հակառակ ձև անել անհնար ա։
- Այ որ քո, հենց քո էրեխեն խաշը գդալով ուտի, էդ վախտ ի՞նչ եք ասելու, հը՞։ Որ խաշ դնեք, տղեդ ընկերոջ հետ գա ձեր տուն, ասի "պապ, մամ, էս իմ ընկերն ա, իրան ԳԴԱԼ ԲԵՐԵՔ"։ Սրա համար ե՞ն մեր պապերը կռվել ԱՐԱ։
- Հա՛ կտամ իրան գդալ։ Ես լիքը մարդ եմ ճանաչում, որ խաշը  գդալով ա ուտում՝ ու կարգին մարդ ա։ 
- Արա մենք ՀԱՅ ենք, լսու՞մ ես, ՀԱՅ, էս քեզ քո Եվրոպան չի, որ խաշն ու խորովածը գդալ-դանակ-պատառաքաղով ուտեք։ Եթե ուզում եք գդալով ուտեք, ռադ էլեք ձեր Եվրոպա։
- Էդ որ ՀՀԿ-ն երկիրը թալանում էր՝ սուս-փուս նստած էիք, ուժներդ մենակ խաշը գդալով ուտողների վրա ա՞ պատում
- Արա ՀՀԿ-ն ի՞նչ կապ ուներ ստե։ Հորս արև, ուզում ա ՆԻկոլը ըլլի, ուզում ա ով ուզում ա ըլնի, եթե թողելու ենք գդալով խաշ ուտեն լուչե Սերժենք հետ գան, արա․․․



Հեղ.` Նիկոլայ ԹորոսյանTG

----------

Freeman (06.11.2018), Progart (06.11.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (06.11.2018), Աթեիստ (06.11.2018), Արամ (06.11.2018), Արշակ (09.11.2018), Տրիբուն (06.11.2018)

----------


## Արամ

Life ջան, կներես, օրինակդ տեղին չի։ Խաշը *պետք ա* ձեռքով ուտել։

----------

Freeman (06.11.2018), Life (06.11.2018), Գաղթական (06.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

ՈՒ որ մասից որ ուտում ես, հակառակ մասի վրա պետքա լավաշ փռել, որ չսառի )))

----------


## Chuk

Ես խաշի մեջ կանաչի եմ կտրտում, համով սուպ ա դառնում։ Հալածեք ինձ ։ճ

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես խաշի մեջ կանաչի եմ կտրտում, համով սուպ ա դառնում։ Հալածեք ինձ ։ճ


Մենակ չասես, թե րախիի փոխարեն էլ կենացներին գարեջրում ես )))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Օսիպյանն ասում ա՝ մենք որպես ոստիկանություն անճար մի կառույց ենք, չենք կարա ԼԳԲՏ անձանց անվտանգությունն ապահովել, դրա համար չեղարկում ենք։

----------


## Chuk

> Մենակ չասես, թե րախիի փոխարեն էլ կենացներին գարեջրում ես )))


Ասեցինք իզվրաշեն եմ, չասեցինք էդ աստիճան ։ճ

Սաղ հեչ, հիմա ի՞նչ եք ասում, թեկնածությունս դնե՞մ ԱԺ ընտրություններում, թե՞ չէ ։ճ

----------

Գաղթական (06.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օսիպյանն ասում ա՝ մենք որպես ոստիկանություն անճար մի կառույց ենք, չենք կարա ԼԳԲՏ անձանց անվտանգությունն ապահովել, դրա համար չեղարկում ենք։


Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, Օսիպյանն ասում ա, կարանք անվտանգությունն ապահովենք, բայց էս պահին անցկացումը նատակահարամար չենք գտնում։   :LOL:  





> «Չի լինելու, որովհետև կարծում եմ՝ *այս պահին նպատակահարմար չէ*, ինքս չեմ գտնում, որպեսզի անցկացվի՝ նաև անվտանգությունից ելնելով: Մենք ինքներս ենք բացատրական աշխատանքներ տարել նրանց շրջանակներում, որպեսզի ՀՀ տարածքում տեղի չունենա»,- ասաց նա:
> ․․․
>  «Մենք օրեր առաջ համացանցում տեսանք, թե հարևան պետությունում ինչ տեղի ունեցավ՝ Վրաստանում: Եկեք չբացառենք, թեպետ *ոստիկանությունը պատրաստ է առհասարակ ՀՀ-ում ցանկացած միջոցառումների անցկացման*»,- ասաց նա:


Ով ոնց ուզում ա, հասկանումա, էլի  :LOL: 

Հեսա, էս չմոն էլ արդեն ոգևորվել ա։ Հայուգեն տուֆտոցիի առիթ ա, էլի ․․․ 

Դատապարտել և դատապարտելու եմ աղանդավորության և նույնասեռականության ցանկացած քարոզ. Շարմազանովի հայտարարությունը

Շատ պրիմիտիվ արարած ա բայց էս Շարմազանովը։ Դաժե նախադասություններն են չորրորդ դասարանի մակարդակի։ Արդեն հավատում եմ, որ էն հեղափոխության օրերի իրա աղջկա գրած նամակն ինքն էր գրել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իմ արև, դոդը Նիկոլի վրա կայֆավատ ա լինում  :LOL: 




> «Ցուցակը գլխավորելու եմ ես»,- նշեց նա։ Հարցին` ցուցակում գործարարներ լինելո՞ւ են, նա պատասխանեց, թե *լինելու են սեփականատերեր։*


  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (06.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, էս էն ԼԳԲՏ ֆորումը չի, որը շահարկվում ա։ Դու չես պատկերացնի՝ ինչ ինֆորմացիոն գրոհ ա գնում։ Քոչի կողմնակիցները լիքը էջեր են ստեղծել ու պրոֆիլներ՝ պրո֊ԼԳԲՏ ու պրո֊ՔՊ ձևանալով, որ մարդկանց տենց լարեն ներկայիս իշխանությունների դեմ։ Ամեն օր քանի հատ տենց էջ հայտնաբերվում ա։ Բայց հա՛, իրական ֆորումն էլ ա եսիմ ոնց դուրս էկել, ոնց որ եսիմ ոնց Զաքարենք գաղտնի խմբերից սքրինշոթներ են տարածում։


Հիմա էս չեղարկվածը ո՞ր ֆորումն ա, գաղտնի ԼԳԲՏ թե՞ քրիստոնյա ԼԳԲՏ։ Իմ արև քարպակ ընկանք։ Մի պահ մի հոգի ԼԳԲՏ չունենինք, հիմա էնքան ֆորում ունենք, չենք հասցնում չեղարկենք  :LOL: 

Խտրականության դեմ պայքարի և հանուն հավասարության կոալիցիայի կոչը




> Խտրականության դեմ պայքարի և հանուն հավասարության կոալիցիան իր խորին մտահոգությունն է հայտնում *ԼԳԲՏ քրիստոնյաների* չեղարկված ֆորումի շուրջ հասարակության տարբեր խմբերի կողմից ատելության խոսքի դրսևորումների կտրուկ աճի, ապատեղեկատվության և վախի մթնոլորտի տարածման, սպառնալիքների, ճնշումների, ինչպես նաև ‹‹Նոր Սերունդ›› մարդասիրական ՀԿ-ի աշխատակիցների նկատմամբ հետապնդումների վերաբերյալ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տրիբուն, սպասի պմ գրեմ էլի, սենց բաները փաբլիք չեն ասում  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Սաղ հեչ, հիմա ի՞նչ եք ասում, թեկնածությունս դնե՞մ ԱԺ ընտրություններում, թե՞ չէ ։ճ


Դիր ։)
Բայց անկեղծ ասած կասկածում եմ, թե ՀԱԿ-ը ԱԺ կմտնի։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դիր ։)
> Բայց անկեղծ ասած կասկածում եմ, թե ՀԱԿ-ը ԱԺ կմտնի։


ԲՀԿ-ից ա դնելու  :Jpit: :

----------

ivy (06.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Դիր ։)
> Բայց անկեղծ ասած կասկածում եմ, թե ՀԱԿ-ը ԱԺ կմտնի։


Ես չեմ կասկածում ։ճ
Գիտեմ, որ չի մտնի ։Դ
Բայց Տրիբունն ասում ա, որ մասնակցելը ճիշտ ա )))

----------

Տրիբուն (06.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես չեմ կասկածում ։ճ
> Գիտեմ, որ չի մտնի ։Դ
> Բայց Տրիբունն ասում ա, որ մասնակցելը ճիշտ ա )))


Դիր, ու մասնակցելը ճիշտ ա։ Եթե իհարկե ուզում եք էտ կուսակցությունը պահեք։ Ու ես ոնց անցած անգամ ասում էի, որ դուք 1 տոկոս եք, հիամ էլ ասում եմ, որ կարաք անցնեք, պրիտոմ մենակ Երևանում ռեյտինգայիններ ունենալով։ Բայց պիտի քարոզարշավ էլ անեք, էլի։ Նենց չլինի Արամ Մանուկյանը մի հատ գառդոնի կտոր առնի ձեռը, վրեն գրած «բեեեեեե, խաղաղություն» ու կանգնի Սուրբ Սարգիսի հայաթը։  

Իսկ եթե ուզում եք վետերոկ սարքեք, մի դիր։ Մի քիչ փող վրա եկեք, պրոֆիլը փոխեք։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԲՀԿ-ից ա դնելու :


Խի Չուկը սեփականատե՞ր ա։

----------

Life (06.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս թավշյա հեղափոխությունը Հենոյի վրա չեկավ։ Յանի շատ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ գիտեր, հիմա էտ էլ չի անում, լրիվ պալտոյա դառել։ Հեսա հանելու են լարեն Արսենալից, մեկ ու մեջ ֆուտբոլ էինք նայում, էտ էլ թարգենք։

----------


## Gayl

> Ասեցինք իզվրաշեն եմ, չասեցինք էդ աստիճան ։ճ
> 
> Սաղ հեչ, հիմա ի՞նչ եք ասում, թեկնածությունս դնե՞մ ԱԺ ընտրություններում, թե՞ չէ ։ճ


Դիր, իմ արև քեզ կնտրեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես խաշի մեջ կանաչի եմ կտրտում, համով սուպ ա դառնում։ Հալածեք ինձ ։ճ


Փոշմանեցի, ապեր, մի մասնակցեք ընտրություններին։ ՀԱԿ-ը չի անցնի ․․․․

----------

Անվերնագիր (07.11.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Հ.Գ մեկ էլ մի խնդրանք ևս,հարգելի ակումբցիներ, մեկդ բացատրեք էլի ո՞վ է Սորոսը ու Ի՞նչ են ուզում իրանից կամ ի՞նչ է ուզում ինքը մեզնիցն


Ուժի մեջ է հարցը ։ճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուժի մեջ է հարցը ։ճ

----------

Ձայնալար (07.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հ.Գ մեկ էլ մի խնդրանք ևս,հարգելի ակումբցիներ, մեկդ բացատրեք էլի ո՞վ է Սորոսը ու Ի՞նչ են ուզում իրանից կամ ի՞նչ է ուզում ինքը մեզնիցն


Ապեր, Սորոսը հենց էն մութ ուժն ա, որի մասին էտքան ասվում ա։ Ինքն ա հրեա-մասոնը, ծայրահեղ լիբերալը, պանթուրքիստը, ու նույնիսկ ԼԳԲՏ-ն։ Նենց որ, եթե դու չես զբաղվում Սորոսով, Սորոսն ա զբաղվում քեզանով։ Մենք չենք կարա իրանից որևէ բան ուզենք, իսկ ինքը մեզանից ուզելու բան չունի, ինքը ինչ ուզում ա, վերցնում ա։

----------

Progart (07.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Փոշմանեցի, ապեր, մի մասնակցեք ընտրություններին։ ՀԱԿ-ը չի անցնի ․․․․


Ընտրվելու դեպքում խոստանում եմ խաշն ուտել ադաթով, խախտելով միայն երկու կանոն.
- խաշն ուտելուց առաջ շուշաթրաշ չեմ անելու,
- խաշը ուտելուց սեղանի շուրջը կանանց/աղջիկների լինելուց ուրախանալու եմ։

հ.գ. նախնական հրաժարվել եմ ))

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, ՀԱԿ-ն ուղղակի շանս չունի: Մի ժամանակ, կներես իհարկե անկեղծության համար, ձեզ խաբում և հետո էլ մեզ էիք փորձում խաբել կեղծ աղաղասիրական օրակագրով, չգործեց, հիմա առավել ևս չի գործի...

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ՀԱԿ-ն ուղղակի շանս չունի: Մի ժամանակ, կներես իհարկե անկեղծության համար, ձեզ խաբում և հետո էլ մեզ էիք փորձում խաբել կեղծ աղաղասիրական օրակագրով, չգործեց, հիմա առավել ևս չի գործի...


Մհեր, կեղծը Ձեր պաթոսն ա։

Ու այո, հիմա ՀԱԿը գրեթե շանս չունի, որտև կարողացել եք ձեր կեղծ պաթոսը տարածեք։ Բայց դրան էլ վերջ կգա։

----------


## Lion

Չի գա, ապեր, որովհետև կեղծ չի  :Wink:

----------


## Norton

> Մհեր, կեղծը Ձեր պաթոսն ա։
> 
> Ու այո, հիմա ՀԱԿը գրեթե շանս չունի, որտև կարողացել եք ձեր կեղծ պաթոսը տարածեք։ Բայց դրան էլ վերջ կգա։


Արտ դիր, եթե ՀԱԿ-ը քարոզարշավը կծածկի քարոզչական նյութեր, գովազդ և այլն) ավելի լավ կլնի, որ դնես բայց ՔՊ ցուցակով  :Cool:

----------


## Chuk

@StrangeLittleGirl
եկել եմ ասեմ, որ Նիկոլի չաշխատողների մասին ելույթը ինձ էլ հեչ չի դզել։ Բայց էս պահին ես դա չեմ ուզում իրա դեմ օգտագործեմ։ Ժամանակը կգա, որ էդ մոտեցումը հիմնավոր կքննադատվի։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.11.2018), Տրիբուն (10.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> @StrangeLittleGirl
> եկել եմ ասեմ, որ Նիկոլի չաշխատողների մասին ելույթը ինձ էլ հեչ չի դզել։ Բայց էս պահին ես դա չեմ ուզում իրա դեմ օգտագործեմ։ Ժամանակը կգա, որ էդ մոտեցումը հիմնավոր կքննադատվի։


Էսօր նույն բանը ես էի ուզում գրել։ Հեչ դուրս չի եկել էտ վերջին ելույթը։ Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ սոց ապահովության ու պաշտպանության հարցում լրիվ պրոֆան ա ու գլխում փիս շիլաշփոթ ա։ Նպաստների իմաստի ու հետևանքների, աշխատանքի շուկայի վրա ազդեցության, նպաստի չափի, աշխատուժի գնի, ու սենց հարցերի մի հատ անբովանդակ կաշա էր ելույթը, ու նենց տպավորություն էր, որ կողքից մի երկու բան են մակերեսայնորեն ասել, ինքն էլ դա հարյուր տոկոսանոց ճշմարտության պես վստահ տոնով ներկայացնում։

----------

Chuk (11.11.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (11.11.2018)

----------


## Lion

Իսկ ինձ, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի, դզելա էդ ելույթն էլ, միտքն է: Իրոք ժամանակնա վերջ տալու "_Հելնեմ, բարձրագույնի դիպլոմ վեկալեմ, քեռին ԿԳԲ կընդունվացնի_" դեռևս սովետից ժառանգություն ստացած մտածողությանը: Եվ ամեն ինչ պետք է սկսվի *կրթական*, հատկապես բարձրբուհական համակարգի լրջագույն վերանայումից:

Հերիքա, էլի, - *չի կարելի*: 18 տարեկան անհատն առանց հասկանալու ընդունվում է ու 4-6 տարում մի մասնագիտություն է ստանում, որով ոչ միայն չի ուզում հետո աշխատել, այլև՝ աշխատելու տեղ չկա: Ու հետո նա լրացնում է գործազուրկների թիվը, բայց դե... բարձրագույնի դիպլոմով գործազուրկի, որն, իրականում, ուղղակի անպետք մի մասնագիտության տեր է: Ու հետո սկսվում է՝ _աշխատավարձը ցածր է գործ չկա տիպի նվնվոցը_, բայց չէ՞ որ, հարգելիս, լեզվաբանի, փիլիսոփայի կամ գեոլոգի մասնագիտությամբ թեկուզ ԵՊՀ-ն ավարտես, հետո աշխատանքի խնդիր սենց թե ընենց ունենալու ես, ավելի լավ չէ՞ր ժամանակին մի ավելի կիրառական մասնագիտություն ստանայիր: Յաաա, ոոոնց կլինի, ինքը վարսավիր, դզող փչող, վարորդ կամ ռեստորանի երգի՞չ դառնա - չէ, չի լինի, բա համալսարանական կրթություն չստանա՞, թեկուզ ասենք արաբագետի անպետք մասնագիտացումով կամ չհամալրի՞ բանասերների ու աստվածաբանների առանց էդ էլ լիքը շարքերը...

Շատ ունեմ նման մարդիկ իմ շրջապատում՝ ոչ մի *ռեալ* մասնագիտություն չունեն, բայց հլը ու փորձիր իրենց 120.000-անոց գործ առաջարկել՝ ֆիզիկի կամ քիմիկի դիպլոմը երեսիդ կշպրտեն...

Մտածողություն պիտի փոխվի, Նիկոլը դաժան ճշմարտություն ասած, շատերին ոչ հաճելի, բայց էս առողջանալու միակ ճանապարհնա, պետք է սխալդ, վերքդ գիտակցես, որ կարողանաս բուժվել:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Իսկ ինձ, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի, դզելա էդ ելույթն էլ, միտքն է: Իրոք ժամանակնա վերջ տալու "_Հելնեմ, բարձրագույնի դիպլոմ վեկալեմ, քեռին ԿԳԲ կընդունվացնի_" դեռևս սովետից ժառանգություն ստացած մտածողությանը: Եվ ամեն ինչ պետք է սկսվի *կրթական*, հատկապես բարձրբուհական համակարգի լրջագույն վերանայումից:
> 
> Հերիքա, էլի, - *չի կարելի*: 18 տարեկան անհատն առանց հասկանալու ընդունվում է ու 4-6 տարում մի մասնագիտություն է ստանում, որով ոչ միայն չի ուզում հետո աշխատել, այլև՝ աշխատելու տեղ չկա: Ու հետո նա լրացնում է գործազուրկների թիվը, բայց դե... բարձրագույնի դիպլոմով գործազուրկի, որն, իրականում, ուղղակի անպետք մի մասնագիտության տեր է: Ու հետո սկսվում է՝ _աշխատավարձը ցածր է գործ չկա տիպի նվնվոցը_, բայց չէ՞ որ, հարգելիս, լեզվաբանի, փիլիսոփայի կամ գեոլոգի մասնագիտությամբ թեկուզ ԵՊՀ-ն ավարտես, հետո աշխատանքի խնդիր սենց թե ընենց ունենալու ես, ավելի լավ չէ՞ր ժամանակին մի ավելի կիրառական մասնագիտություն ստանայիր: Յաաա, ոոոնց կլինի, ինքը վարսավիր, դզող փչող, վարորդ կամ ռեստորանի երգի՞չ դառնա - չէ, չի լինի, բա համալսարանական կրթություն չստանա՞, թեկուզ ասենք արաբագետի անպետք մասնագիտացումով կամ չհամալրի՞ բանասերների ու աստվածաբանների առանց էդ էլ լիքը շարքերը...
> *
> Շատ ունեմ նման մարդիկ իմ շրջապատում՝ ոչ մի ռեալ մասնագիտություն չունեն, բայց հլը ու փորձիր իրենց 120.000-անոց գործ առաջարկել՝ ֆիզիկի կամ քիմիկի դիպլոմը երեսիդ կշպրտեն...*
> 
> Մտածողություն պիտի փոխվի, Նիկոլը դաժան ճշմարտություն ասած, շատերին ոչ հաճելի, բայց էս առողջանալու միակ ճանապարհնա, պետք է սխալդ, վերքդ գիտակցես, որ կարողանաս բուժվել:


Նիկոլի ելույթից ջղայնացած եմ, բայց Լիո՛ն, քո էս գրառումը տեսա, ուղղակիորեն պետք ա «դիմլոմս երեսիդ շպրտեմ»։
Ասում ես՝ ոչ մի ռեալ մասնագիտություն չունեն ու ֆիզիկի կամ քիմիկի դիպլոմը երեսիդ կշպրտեն։ Դե կներեք, էլի, ինչի՞ ենք գնում, տարիներով գրքեր կրծում, խնդիրներ լուծում, կոդեր գրում, ինչի՞ ենք փորձում այս կամ այն հարցի լուծման մեջ մեր ներդրումն ունենալ․ իսկի ռեալ մասնագիտություն չունենք։ Ես որևէ կերպ, որևէ կերպ վարսավիրի կամ խոհարարի մասնագիտությունը չեմ ուզում թերագնահատել, բայց մարդիկ մասնագիտություն են ընտրում, որովհետև դա՛ ա իրենց հետաքրքիր, որովհետև է՛դ բնագավառում են իրենց տեսնում ու հա՛ եթե ինձ մեկը 120հզ ու նույնիսկ ավելիով առաջարկի մի աշխատանք, որն իմ մասնագիտությունից ու հետաքրքրությունից չի բխում, ես դա չեմ անի, որովհետև աշխատելիս ես ուզում եմ դրանից հաճույք ստանալ, ուզում եմ ինձ ճիշտ տեղում զգալ ու իմ ամբողջ պոտենցիալը ներդնել։ Բայց դե, հա՜, ում ա պետք իմ ոչ ռեալ մասնագիտությունը, վաբշե ինչի՞ ենք ուզում բջիջների ֆիզիկա ուսումնասիրել կամ հասկանալ տիեզերքը․ մեկ ա դա ռեալ չի։ Բայց չգիտես թե ոնց էս ոչ ռեալ մասնագիտությունների շնորհիվ ա, որ քաղցկեղ ա բուժվում կամ տիեզերք արբանյակներ են ուղարկվում։
Ընդհանրապես, պետք ա գիտությունը նենց արժևորել, որ ջահելները ոգևորվեն էդ մտքից, ոչ թե ասվի դե հեն ա, փող ա, էլի, մի բան արա, սուս-փուս տեղդ վեր ընկի։
Ու հա՛, եթե ժամանակին մտածում էի Հայաստանում իմ մասնագիտությամբ մի բան անեմ, նույնիսկ եթե չկա էլ՝ նախաձեռնենք, բայց քանի դեռ գիտությունը պետական մակարդակով ոտնատակ ա արվում, ավելի լավ ա գնամ նենց տեղում աշխատեմ, որտեղ ինձ չեն ասի ի՞նչ ֆիզիկա, ռեալ գործ արա։

Իսկ Նիկոլի բուն ելույթի պահով․ ասենք հա՜, մարդիկ ռեալ գործը թողնում են ու 20 հզ նպաստի են սպասում, իհարկե։ Իսկ ո՞վ ա խոսելու էն մասին, որ ՀՀ-ում աշխատողների տարրական իրավունքները պաշտպանված չեն․ մարդկանցից շատերը ստրուկի պես աշխատում են շաբաթը 6 օր, առանց նորմալ արձակուրդների, առանց հիվանդ լինելու իրավունքի ու հազիվ 100 հզ են ստանում։  Ու էդ մարդկանց դեռ ասում են քիչ ա, քիչ եք աշխատում, փոխանակ իրենք աշխատեն նորմալ սոցիալական ապահովության վրա ու որ 75 տարեկան մարդիկ կարողանան իրենց թոշակով նորմալ ապրել, ոչ թե մինչև մեռնելը ճռռալ, որ գոյատևեն։

Ավել պակասի համար կներեք, ջղայնացած եմ։

----------

Chuk (11.11.2018), Progart (11.11.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (11.11.2018), Նիկեա (30.11.2018), Շինարար (11.11.2018)

----------


## Lion

Դե, ապեր, եթե էդա քեզ հետաքրքիր ու էդ բնագավառում ես քեզ տեսնում, պատրաստ եղիր նաև իրական գործազրկության: Գիտե՞ս, ես էլ շատ հետաքրքիր բնագավառներում եմ ինձ տեսնում, բայց էդ բնագավառներն իրնձ տարրական բավարար փող չեն ապահովում, դրա համար էլ ավելի անհետաքրքիր բնագավառում եմ աշխատում:

Ի դեպ, էմոցիոնալ պատասխանեցիր, բայց բաց թողեցիր ասածիս մեխը - բարձրագույն կրթության խորն այն ճգնաժամը, որը խնդիրների մեծ մասի հիմքն է...

----------


## Chuk

> Դե, ապեր


  @Ruby Rue
Եղա՞վ, ապեր  :Jpit:

----------

Lion (11.11.2018), Ռուֆուս (11.11.2018)

----------


## Lion

Խայտառակ եղանք՝ նիկից դատելով՝ Ռուբեն անունի մասին մտածեցի, դաժե՝ Ռոբ Ռոյի տիպի...

Իսկ իրականում, իրոք, ժողովուրդ, աշխատանքային հարաբերությունների ոլորտում խնդիրների մի իսկական կույտ է, որոնք ունեն իրավական, սոցիալական և նույնիսկ հոգեբանական ենթաշերտեր: Աշխատողի իրավունքները մեր երկրում ուղղակի բավարար իրավական ու փաստացի պաշտպանություն չունեն, նաև սրանից պիտի սկսել...

----------

Գաղթական (11.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իսկ իրականում, իրոք, ժողովուրդ, աշխատանքային հարաբերությունների ոլորտում խնդիրների մի իսկական կույտ է, որոնք ունեն իրավական, սոցիալական և նույնիսկ հոգեբանական ենթաշերտեր: Աշխատողի իրավունքները մեր երկրում ուղղակի բավարար իրավական ու փաստացի պաշտպանություն չունեն, նաև սրանից պիտի սկսել...


Նիկոլի ասածի մեջ ես էլ սխալ բան չտեսա..
ՈՒրիշ հարց, որ ժամանակավրեպ էր ու խոսքի տեղն ու ձևը ճիշտ չէին ընտրված:

ՈՒ ընդհանրապես՝ վաղուց արդեն ժամանակնա զարկ տալ արհմիություններին:

Բնականա, որ գործատուի շահերիցա բխում մարդկանց աշխատացնել որքան հնարավորա երկար ու որքան հնարավորա ցածր վարձատրության դիմաց:

ՈՒ հենց արհմիություններն են, որ պիտի պայքարեն աշխատողների իրավունքների ու աշխատանքային պայմանների բարելավման համար:

Արևմտյան աշխարհում օրինակ սա ամենակարևոր ինստիտուտներիցա, որը հավերժ պայքարի մեջա ու որը պարբերաբար մասսայական գործադուլներա հայտարարում՝ անգամ նենց կարևոր ինստանցիաներում, ինչպիսիք են ոստիկանությունն ու օդանավակայանի սպասարկող անձնակազմը:

----------

Lion (11.11.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

էս աշխատանքի թեման վառ օրինակ էր, թե ոնց կարելի ա մարդու խոսքը կոնտեքստից կտրելով 180 աստիճան շրջել։ 

Սա Նիկոլի ելույթի ավելի ամբողջական վիդեոն ա․



Ինչպես տեսնում եք, ոչ թե մեղքը ժողովրդի ծուլության վրա ա գցում, այլ ընդհակառակը՝ ասում ա, որ մեր ժողովուրդը աշխատասեր ա, բայց նախորդ իշխանությունները նենց պայմաններ են ստեղծել, որ մարդիկ ծուլանան ու նպաստի հույսին ապրեն։ ՈՒ ասում ա, որ իշխանությունների պարտականությունը ներդրումների, բիզնես անելու ու աշխատավարձով աշխատողների աշխատելու համար բարենպաստ միջավայր ստեղծելն ա, ու թվարկում ա, թե իրանք ինչ համալիր գործողություններ են անում դրա համար։

----------

Freeman (11.11.2018), Արամ (11.11.2018), Վիշապ (11.11.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

Ի դեպ, մի քանի օր առաջ ընկերներիցս մեկը էն կիսատ վիդեոն ուղարկեց, թե բա ի՞նչ ես մտածում սրա մասին․ ասեցի՝ բան չեմ կարծում․ կախված ա, թե ի՞նչ կոնտեքստում ա Նիկոլը էս ասել, կոնկրետ ի՞նչ գործողություն էր առաջարկում էս տեքստից առաջ կամ հետո։ 
ՈՒ հիմա մտածում եմ․ տեսնես ինչի՞ց ա, որ միանգամից չշտապեցի քֆրտել Նիկոլին․ զգացի, որ կոնտեքստից կտրված ա ու ուզեցի նախ լսել ամբողջական մեսիջը։ 
«Նիկոլի զոմբի» եմ դրանից ա՞։

----------

Արամ (11.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Արշ, մեկը ես լսել էի ամբողջականը )))

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Օրինակ ինքը հստակ օրինակ ա բերում. էսինչ գյուղում բողոքում էին, որ գործ չկա, հետո իմացանք, որ մի հատ սեփականատեր կա, որ երեք տարի ա աշխատող ա փնտրում, չի գտնում։

Էս տիպի օրինակները շատ էին բերում Սերժի մանկլավիկները։

Իսկ հիմա հարց. Նիկոլը ի՞նչ աստիճանի ա փորձել պարզի, թե ինչի՞ էդ սեփականատիրոջ մոտ ոչ մեկը չէր աշխատում։ Իսկապես անգյա՞լ էին, թե՞ գուցե սեփականատերը ստրկատեր էր, իր աշխաըողներին խայտառակ ձևի չլում էր, գրոշներ էր տալիս, դրան հավելած էր մարդկայնորեն ստորացնում էր, աշխատավարձերն ուշացնում կամ չէր տալիս և այլն։

Ես որ ահագին գիտեմ տենց սեփականատերերի, որոնք եթե աշխատող գտնում են, գտնում են կարճաժամկետ, որտև իրանք որևէ ձևով լավ աշխատանք, արժանապատիվ աշխատանք չեն ապահովում, ու դա միայն աշխատավարձի չափը չի։

Սա ընդամենը մի օրինակ ա, թե ինչի ա ինձ զայրացրել Նիկոլի վիդեոն։ Որտև չէ, ինքը մենակ հին իշխանությանը չի, որ մեղադրում ա, այլ կոնկրետ մարդկանց, քաղաքացուն էլ՝ հստակ մանիպուլյացիով։

Բայց կարանք խոսենք նաև իր բերած թվերի մասին, որոնք ճշգրիտ չեն, սխալ պատկեր են ստեղծում։ Կարանք խոսենք այլ ձևակերպումների մասով էլ։

Ինչի՞ ես չեմ խորանում։ Որտև էս էդ պահը չի։ Դու ճիշտ եա նկատել, որ կոնտեքստից կտրած են տարածել ու շատերը ամբողջականի դեպքում չէին կատաղի։ Էս պահին Նիկոլին դդռ խանգարել պետք չի, իմ համոզմամբ։ Քննադատելուց պետք ա մտածված ու զգուշավոր քննադատել, որ հանկարծ ու չհամալրես իրա դեմ կազմակերպված արշավի մասը։ Դժվար ժամանակներ են։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.11.2018), Շինարար (11.11.2018), Տրիբուն (11.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս Նիկոլը չի՝ իջևանցի Արշոնա:
ՈՒ ինքը զարմանալիորեն նույն բաներնա ասում ինչ և Նիկոլը, թե շատ մարդ կա ով գերադասումա չաշխատել ու անգամ անասուննա մորթում՝ նպաստ ստանալու համար..

----------

Վիշապ (11.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Գաղթական ջան, տենց խնդիր կա, բայց էդ չի նշանակում որ ամբողջ պատկերը պետք ա էդ խնդրով նկարագրես։

----------

Progart (11.11.2018), Գաղթական (11.11.2018), Տրիբուն (11.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, տենց խնդիր կա, բայց էդ չի նշանակում որ ամբողջ պատկերը պետք ա էդ խնդրով նկարագրես։


Համաձայն եմ, իհարկե սա ամբողջ պատկերը չի:
Բայց խնդիրը կա ու շատ մեծա:
Էնքան մեծ, որ դաժը ես եմ ստեղից լսում, թե ինչքան մարդա  քրտնաջան աշխատանքով տուն-տեղ դնում՝ դառնալով ամբողջ գյուղի չաշխատավորների աչքի փուշը..

----------


## varo987

Անկապ բաներա խոսում.
Նախ նենց չի որ ամբողջ գյուղը նպաստա ստանում. Ասենք մի 15տոկիոսնա ստանում բա մնացած 85տոկոսը ինչի չի գնում էտ գործատույի մոտ աշխատելու.
Պատասխանը պարզա մարդիկ աշխատում են ու վաստակում են ավելի շատ քան էտ գործատույի առաջարկած 80հազար դրամնա.

Հա իրոք կան լոդրեր որ կով չեն առնում որ նպաստը չկտրեն, բայց ընդանուրի մեջ իրանք փոքր մասն են, ասել որ 800հազար մարդ լոդրա էշությունա.
Իսկ ավելի շուստրի նպաստառուներ կովել են առնում ավտո ել առնում ուղղակի ասենք ախպոր կամ աներձագի անունով են ավտոն գրում որ նպաստը չկտրեն:

Մարդիկ որ ասում են գործ լինի աշխատենք նկատի ունեն բարձր վարձատրվող գորխ ասենք ամիսը 300-400հազար դրամ աշխատավարձով կամազ քշեն թչ հացի փռում ամիսը 80հազար դրամով բանեն.

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի դեպ, մի քանի օր առաջ ընկերներիցս մեկը էն կիսատ վիդեոն ուղարկեց, թե բա ի՞նչ ես մտածում սրա մասին․ ասեցի՝ բան չեմ կարծում․ կախված ա, թե ի՞նչ կոնտեքստում ա Նիկոլը էս ասել, կոնկրետ ի՞նչ գործողություն էր առաջարկում էս տեքստից առաջ կամ հետո։ 
> ՈՒ հիմա մտածում եմ․ տեսնես ինչի՞ց ա, որ միանգամից չշտապեցի քֆրտել Նիկոլին․ զգացի, որ կոնտեքստից կտրված ա ու ուզեցի նախ լսել ամբողջական մեսիջը։ 
> «Նիկոլի զոմբի» եմ դրանից ա՞։


Կոնտեքստից կտրված, թե կոնտեքստի մեջ, իրա ասածները ցույց են տալիս, որ ինքը լավ չի պատկերացնում պետության սոցիալական պաշտպանության ֆունկցիան ու լավ տեղեկացված չի, թե ինչի են մարդիկ որոշ դեպքերում նպաստը գերադասում աշխատանքից։ Շատ հեշտ ու ականջ շոյող ա ասել, որ պետությունը հավասար պայմաններ ա ստեղծում, որ բոլոր աշխատեն, աշխատանքն էլ լիքն ա (օրինակ ազգովի գնում ենք սարերը մալինա ու թութ հավաքելու ու հանձնում ենք էն անսահմանափակ մթերող գործարանին) ու եթե մարդիկ չեն աշխատում ուրեմն թամբալ են, ու եթե նպաստը նախընրում են, ուրեմն նպաստը խթանում ա թամբալությունը, հետևապես պետք ա փակել էտ համակարգը, ու բոլորը կձգտեն աշխատանք գտնել։ 

Ստեղ Ծլնգի բառապաշարով պետք ա ասեմ, խույ ․․․․․ 

Նախ, ի սկզբանե աղքատության ընտանեկան նպաստները ստեղծվել են ծայրահեղ անապահով ընտանիքներին աջակցելու համար։ Ժողովրդի մեջ էտ համակարգը հայտնի ա Փարոս անունով։ Ինքը ահագին լավ ձևավորված ու բարդ համակարգ ա։ Ուրիշ բան, որ ոնց որ ամեն ինչ մեր երկրում, նաև էս համակարգը տարիների ընթացքում ձևախեղվել ու կոռումպացվել ա, ու համակրգում հայտնվել են մարդիկ, որոնք չպետք ա լինեն էտ համակարգում։ Դե տարեկան մոտ 37 միլիարդ դրամ փող ա պետական բյուջեում հատկացվում նպաստներին։ Չեին կարա չէ՞ առանց մեջը մտնելու աշխատեին։  Դրա համար էլ Քնչական Կոմիտեի վերջին բացահայտումների մեծ մասը հենց մարզային ու քաղաքային սոցիալակն ծառայությունների հետ ա կապված եղել։ Բայց էս հարցը չի լուծվում նպաստների համակարգը ծուլությանը աջակցող հայտարարելով ու համակարգը լրիվ վերացնելով, ինչ ա դրանով յանի աշխատանք փնտրել ու գտնել ես խրախուսելու, քանի որ լիքը ծայրահեղ աղքատներ կան, որոնք ծայրահեղ աղքատ են օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով ու նպաստների համակարգը վերացնելով դու առաջին հերթին հենց էտ մարդկանց ես վնաս տալու - էն ամենախոցելի խմբին բռնելու ես ու զրկես ամեն ինչից։ Այսինքն, խնդիրը էտ համակարգի հասցեականությունն ու արդյունավետությունը բարձրացնելն ա, ոչ թե համբողջ համակարգը ծուլությանը նպաստող հայտարարելը ու փակելը։

Հիմա առկա աշխատանքի ու կով մոռթելու հետ կապված։ Նախ, եթե նպաստների համակարգում մոտ մի 100.000 ընտանիք ա ներգրավված, էտ արդեն նշանակում ա, որ մենք գլոբալ խնդիր ունենք ծայրահեղ աղքատության հետ կապված։ Դժվար չէ՞ 100.000 ընտանիք կով ունեցած լինի ու բռնի էտ կովին մորթի, ինչ ա ամսեկան 25.000 դրամ ստանա։ 

Սենց մի հատ պարզ վերլուծություն անենք ․․․․ Հայաստանում զբաղվածության մոտ կեսը ապահովում ա գյուղատնտեսությունը, այսինքն մոտ 500.000 մարդ զբաղված ա գյուղատնտեսության մեջ։ Սրանց բացարձակ մեծ մասը անհատական գյուղացիական տնեսություններ են։ Սրանց մեջ էլ շատ մեծ մաս են կազմում էն տնային տնտեսությունները, որոնք ինքնաբավ են։ Այսինքն, մի երկու կով ունեն, մի քանի ոչխար, մի կտոր հող, որի վրա ցանում են, մի քիչ այգի, որից միրգ բան են ստանում։ Իրանք սոված չեն, իրանց երեխեքը կուշտ են, քանի որ տունը փաստացի ամեն ինչ արտադրում են։ Բայց ․․․․ ի՞նչ չունեն ․․ քեշ փող ապեր։ Քեշ փող, որը պետք ա որ լույսի փողը տա, ջրի փողը տա, երեխուն կոշիկ առնի, որ դպրոց ուղարկի, սեզոնային հագուստ առնի, քանի որ Աֆրիկա չի Հայաստանը, ամառ ձմեռ կա էս երկրում, երեխեքն էլ մեծանում են ու ամեն տարի կոշիկն ու պալտոն պետք ա փոխել, և այլն։ Այսինքն, կենսական պարզ հարցեր պետք ա լուծի, որի համար տնական կաթ, մածուն, լավաշ ու խնձոր ունենալը քիչ ա։ Հայկական գյուղատնտեսական շուկան հնարավորություն չի տալիս, որ ինքը իրա սահմանափակ բերքը լավ գներով վաճառի, որ համ իրան ուտելու բան մնա, համ էլ իրա կանխիկ փողի խնդիրները լուծի։ Դրա համար էլ իրան ձեռ ա տալիս, որ ինքը մի կովին մոռթի որ ընկնի նպաստի տակ, որ գոնե մի երկու մանեթե տունը ստաբիլ քեշ փող մտնի, գումարած որոշ արտոնություններ, օրինակ ուսման վարձի զեղչ, որը էլի քեշ փող ա պահանջում։ 

Ես չեմ ուզում հիմա շատ խորանամ Հայաստանի աղքատության ու զբաղվածության վիճակագրության մեջ, բայց վիճակը տենց պարզ չի, ոնց որ Նիկոլը փորձել ա ներկայացնել։ Ու եթե մարդ կա, որը իրոք կարծում ա, որ Հայաստանի գյուղերում մարդիկ հարյուր հազարով պարապ նստած են ու ինչ ունեն չունեն ծախում են, ինչ ա թամբալավարի վեր ընգնեն տունը որ նպաստ ստանա, ուրեմն ինքը վաբշե չի պատկերացնում թե Հայաստան գյուղատնտեսության մեջ ինչ ոռի վիճակ ա տիրում ու ոչ մի լուծման մեխանիզմ չի տեսնում։ Ու նաև չի գիտակցում պետության սոցիալական պարտավորությունններ համակարգը, ու իրան թվում ա, թե կարելի ա մարդկանց զրկել փողի վերջին հույսից, ու բոլորը վազելով կգնան աշխատելու, դե իսկ աշխատանքն էլ թափած երկրում, հենա ․․․ էն սեփականատերը աշխատանք ա առաջարկում էն գյուղում, էն կողքի գյուղն էլ կարա անտառից մալինա հավաքի։

----------

Chuk (11.11.2018), Freeman (11.11.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (11.11.2018), Արշակ (11.11.2018), Բիձա (18.11.2018), Հայկօ (12.11.2018), Ներսես_AM (11.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ի դեպ՝ էս նպաստ ստանալու խնդիրը Հայաստանի մենաշնորհը չի ու էս կողմերում էլ նման հարց կա, որը հեչ փոքր խնդիր չի:

Մարդիկ նախընտրում են չաշխատելով նպաստ ստանալ, որը հազիվ հերիքումա ծերը-ծերին հասցնելու համար:
Նու կամ էլ նպաստ են ձևակերպում ու կողքից անլեգալ աշխատում՝ սևով էլի:

Պետության համար սա լուրջ գլխացավանքա ու բարդ համալիր ստւգումներ են ռեգուլյար իրականացվում՝ թացը չորից ջոգելու համար, որ անզգուշորեն չտրորեն նրանց ոտքը, ով իրոք դրա կարիքն ունի:

Էսի եքյա պատմությունա, բայց ամենաարդյունավետ ու պարզ միջոցը հետևյալնա.
էդ նպաստ հատկացնող ինստանցիան սերտ համագործակցումա զբաղվածության բյուրոների հետ, որոնք մարդկանց պրոֆիլի համապատասխան աշխատանք պիտի փնտրեն ու իրան առաջարկեն:
ՈՒ եթե էդ մարդը շարունակի անընդհատ հրաժարվել առաջարկվող աշխատանքներից՝ չունենալով դրա համար օբյեկտիվ պատճառներ, կկտրվի նպաստից:

----------

Արշակ (11.11.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Ստեղ Ծլնգի բառապաշարով պետք ա ասեմ, *խույ* ․․․․․


 Տրիբուն ջան, բայց էս հենց քո բառապաշարն էր՝ Ծլնգին (կամ իր գրառմանն) ուղղված, ոչ թե իր ։)
Բայց դե հին թեման չբացենք. ուղղակի աչքովս ընկավ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, բայց էս հենց քո բառապաշարն էր՝ Ծլնգին (կամ իր գրառմանն) ուղղված, ոչ թե իր ։)
> Բայց դե հին թեման չբացենք. ուղղակի աչքովս ընկավ:


Ինչ ա ասում է, բացառվում ա, որ ես տենց բան ասած լինեմ։ Այ Ծլնգը ուրիշ բան ․․․   :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

> Օրինակ ինքը հստակ օրինակ ա բերում. էսինչ գյուղում բողոքում էին, որ գործ չկա, հետո իմացանք, որ մի հատ սեփականատեր կա, որ երեք տարի ա աշխատող ա փնտրում, չի գտնում։
> 
> Էս տիպի օրինակները շատ էին բերում Սերժի մանկլավիկները։
> 
> Իսկ հիմա հարց. Նիկոլը ի՞նչ աստիճանի ա փորձել պարզի, թե ինչի՞ էդ սեփականատիրոջ մոտ ոչ մեկը չէր աշխատում։ Իսկապես անգյա՞լ էին, թե՞ գուցե սեփականատերը ստրկատեր էր, իր աշխաըողներին խայտառակ ձևի չլում էր, գրոշներ էր տալիս, դրան հավելած էր մարդկայնորեն ստորացնում էր, աշխատավարձերն ուշացնում կամ չէր տալիս և այլն։
> 
> Ես որ ահագին գիտեմ տենց սեփականատերերի, որոնք եթե աշխատող գտնում են, գտնում են կարճաժամկետ, որտև իրանք որևէ ձևով լավ աշխատանք, արժանապատիվ աշխատանք չեն ապահովում, ու դա միայն աշխատավարձի չափը չի։
> 
> Սա ընդամենը մի օրինակ ա, թե ինչի ա ինձ զայրացրել Նիկոլի վիդեոն։ Որտև չէ, ինքը մենակ հին իշխանությանը չի, որ մեղադրում ա, այլ կոնկրետ մարդկանց, քաղաքացուն էլ՝ հստակ մանիպուլյացիով։
> ...


Արտ, ես գիտեմ, որ շատերը ուզում են աշխատեն, բայց համապատասխան ու արժանապատիվ պայմաններով գործ չեն գտնում։ Իհարկե, Հայաստանում աշխատանքային շուկան, բացի մի քանի ոլորտից շատ տխուր վիճակում ա։ Բայց նաև աչքովս տեսել եմ շատ դեպքեր, որ մարդուն նորմալ գործ են առաջարկում, բայց իրան պալոժ չի, նախընտրում ա տանը նստի․ կամ փնթի, անպարտաճանաչ ա անում ու հանում են գործից ու հետո սկսում ա բողոքել, որ գործ չկա։ Սենց դեպքերն էլ են շատ։ Ես որ իմ սեփական աչքով եմ տենց մի շարք դեպքեր տեսել, էն դեպքում երբ իմ շրջապատը հիմնականում աշխատող մարդիկ են, ուրեմն էդ երևույթը բացառություն չի, նենց ոչինչ խնդիր ա։

Իհարկե մարդկանց տենց վերաբերմունքն էլ նաև երկրում ընդհանուր մթնոլորտի արդյունք ա, որին նպաստել ա Սերժի իշխանությունը։ Իրականում խնդիրը բազմաշերտ ա ու միակողմանի, մի զարկով չի կարա լուծվի։ Փոփոխության համար ջանքեր պիտի լինեն հա՛մ վերևից, հա՛մ ներքևից։ ՈՒ կարծում եմ Նիկոլը փորձում էր խնդրի բազմակողմանիությունը ներկայացներ, ու ի տարբերություն Սերժի ռեժիմի, բոչկան չի գլորում «ծույլ ժողովրդի» վրա, կակրազ ասում ա, որ հայ ժողովուրդը աշխատասեր ժողովուրդ ա ու աշխատելու համար համապատասխան միջավայր ու մթնոլորտ ա պետք ստեղծալ․ իշխանության պատասխանատվությունն ու պարտավորություններն էլ ա շեշտում, վերևից եկող խնդիրներն էլ ա շեշտում ու ասում ա թե իրանք ինչ են պատրաստվում անել էդ առումով։ 

Այլ հարց ա, թե կոնկրետ իրանց քայլերը լավագու՞յնն են թե ուրիշ քայլեր են պետք անել (էդ մասին բավարար գիտելիք չունեմ, որ գնահատեմ) ու լավ ա որ էս թեմայով հանրային բուռն քննարկում ա սկսում, բայց էն կոնտեքստից կտրած վիդեոն ակնհայտորեն իր խոսքը խեղաթյուրում էր ու լրիվ ուրիշ տպավորություն ստեղծում ու կարծում եմ, որ միտումնավոր մանիպուլացիայի խնդիր կար դրված։

----------

Արամ (11.11.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> Տրիբուն ջան, բայց էս հենց քո բառապաշարն էր՝ Ծլնգին (կամ իր գրառմանն) ուղղված, ոչ թե իր ։)
> Բայց դե հին թեման չբացենք. ուղղակի աչքովս ընկավ:


Իմ ջոկելով Ծլնգի բառապաշարը «խույ»–ին հաջորդող լեկցիան էր  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Արշ ջան, խնդրի գոյությունը ոչ մեկը չի հերքում։ Բայց ինքը 800000 տարբեր խնդիրները բերում ներկայացնում ա էդ մի խնդրով։ Ու էդ արդեն մանիպուլյացիա ու սխալ ա։

----------

Progart (12.11.2018), Շինարար (11.11.2018), Տրիբուն (11.11.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> Նախ, ի սկզբանե աղքատության ընտանեկան նպաստները ստեղծվել են ծայրահեղ անապահով ընտանիքներին աջակցելու համար։ Ժողովրդի մեջ էտ համակարգը հայտնի ա Փարոս անունով։ Ինքը ահագին լավ ձևավորված ու բարդ համակարգ ա։ Ուրիշ բան, որ ոնց որ ամեն ինչ մեր երկրում, նաև էս համակարգը տարիների ընթացքում ձևախեղվել ու կոռումպացվել ա, ու համակրգում հայտնվել են մարդիկ, որոնք չպետք ա լինեն էտ համակարգում։ Դե տարեկան մոտ 37 միլիարդ դրամ փող ա պետական բյուջեում հատկացվում նպաստներին։ Չեին կարա չէ՞ առանց մեջը մտնելու աշխատեին։  Դրա համար էլ Քնչական Կոմիտեի վերջին բացահայտումների մեծ մասը հենց մարզային ու քաղաքային սոցիալակն ծառայությունների հետ ա կապված եղել։ Բայց էս հարցը չի լուծվում նպաստների համակարգը ծուլությանը աջակցող հայտարարելով ու համակարգը լրիվ վերացնելով, ինչ ա դրանով յանի աշխատանք փնտրել ու գտնել ես խրախուսելու, քանի որ լիքը ծայրահեղ աղքատներ կան, որոնք ծայրահեղ աղքատ են օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով ու նպաստների համակարգը վերացնելով դու առաջին հերթին հենց էտ մարդկանց ես վնաս տալու - էն ամենախոցելի խմբին բռնելու ես ու զրկես ամեն ինչից։ Այսինքն, խնդիրը էտ համակարգի հասցեականությունն ու արդյունավետությունը բարձրացնելն ա, ոչ թե համբողջ համակարգը ծուլությանը նպաստող հայտարարելը ու փակելը։


Էդ դրածս ավելի ամողջական վիդեոն էլ կարծես իր ամբողջ ելույթը չէր, հետևաբար վստահ բան դժվար ա ասել, բայց ոնց–որ թե Նիկոլը կոնկրետ չորով նպաստների համակարգը փակելու որոշում չէր հայտնում, համենայն դեպս էդ վիդեոյում․ նպաստների մասով իր ասածը էն էր, որ էդ համակարգը էսօր շատ անարդյունավետ ա գործում ու չի ծառայում նպատակին, հաճախ հակառակ էֆեկտն ա ունենում‎։ ինչը դեռևս չի նշանակում, թե էդ համակարգը քոքից կտրելու որոշում կա։

ՈՒ լավ ա, որ հիմա ակտիվ քննարկում ա գնում էս թեմայով, ճիշտ ու սխալը սենց քննարկումներով ա պարզվում․ բայց դե նորմալ հասկանանք ինչ ա ասում էդ մարդը, նոր թռնենք դեմքին․ ոչ թե խոսքը դեմից ու վերջից կտրենք, որ լրիվ ուրիշ բան ստացվի, հետո էդ սխալ ներկայացված բանի շուրջ կռիվ տանք։

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշ ջան, խնդրի գոյությունը ոչ մեկը չի հերքում։ Բայց ինքը 800000 տարբեր խնդիրները բերում ներկայացնում ա էդ մի խնդրով։ Ու էդ արդեն մանիպուլյացիա ու սխալ ա։


Չէ ո՞վ ասեց, որ ներկայացնում ա մենակ էդ մի խնդրով։ Էդ վիդեոյում (ավելի ամբողջական տարբերակում) խոսում ա էն մասին, որ ներդրումների համար առողջ միջավայր չկար՝ «դաբրո»–ով էր բիզնես անելը, իսկ իրանց օրոք դաբրոյով չի լինելու, որ օրենսդրական փաթեթ են նախապատրաստում բիզնես անելը հեշտացնելու համար (սրա արդյունքում աշխատատեղեր են ստեղծվելու, չէ՞), որ միկրոբիզնեսին հարկերից ազատելու են, որ միկրոբիզնեսով զբաղվելը իմաստ ունենա, աշխատավարձով ապրողների եկամտահարկը նվազեցնելու են, որ նպաստ ստանալուց ավելի ձեռնտու դառնա աշխատելը, թոշակառուների թոշակը 10000դ–ով բարձրացնում են և այլն։

----------

Վիշապ (11.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ ո՞վ ասեց, որ ներկայացնում ա մենակ էդ մի խնդրով։ Էդ վիդեոյում (ավելի ամբողջական տարբերակում) խոսում ա էն մասին, որ ներդրումների համար առողջ միջավայր չկար՝ «դաբրո»–ով էր բիզնես անելը, իսկ իրանց օրոք դաբրոյով չի լինելու, որ օրենսդրական փաթեթ են նախապատրաստում բիզնես անելը հեշտացնելու համար (սրա արդյունքում աշխատատեղեր են ստեղծվելու, չէ՞), որ միկրոբիզնեսին հարկերից ազատելու են, որ միկրոբիզնեսով զբաղվելը իմաստ ունենա, աշխատավարձով ապրողների եկամտահարկը նվազեցնելու են, որ նպաստ ստանալուց ավելի ձեռնտու դառնա աշխատելը, թոշակառուների թոշակը 10000դ–ով բարձրացնում են և այլն։


Չէ, Արշ ջան։

----------


## Chuk

Բայց ոչինչ, ընտրություններին հենց ուղիղ 800000 ձեն կստանա ։ճ

Պլյուս/մինուս 50000

----------


## Արշակ

> Չէ, Արշ ջան։


Չհասկացա ինչը չէ

----------


## Chuk

> Չհասկացա ինչը չէ


Մենակ էդ խնդրով ա ներկայացնում։ Ավելի ճիշտ սենց ասեմ. էս ելույթի ասելիքի կարմիր թելը էդ խնդիրն ա։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.11.2018), Շինարար (11.11.2018), Տրիբուն (11.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ դրածս ավելի ամողջական վիդեոն էլ կարծես իր ամբողջ ելույթը չէր, հետևաբար վստահ բան դժվար ա ասել, բայց ոնց–որ թե Նիկոլը կոնկրետ չորով նպաստների համակարգը փակելու որոշում չէր հայտնում, համենայն դեպս էդ վիդեոյում․ նպաստների մասով իր ասածը էն էր, որ էդ համակարգը էսօր շատ անարդյունավետ ա գործում ու չի ծառայում նպատակին, հաճախ հակառակ էֆեկտն ա ունենում‎։ ինչը դեռևս չի նշանակում, թե էդ համակարգը քոքից կտրելու որոշում կա։
> 
> ՈՒ լավ ա, որ հիմա ակտիվ քննարկում ա գնում էս թեմայով, ճիշտ ու սխալը սենց քննարկումներով ա պարզվում․ բայց դե նորմալ հասկանանք ինչ ա ասում էդ մարդը, նոր թռնենք դեմքին․ ոչ թե խոսքը դեմից ու վերջից կտրենք, որ լրիվ ուրիշ բան ստացվի, հետո էդ սխալ ներկայացված բանի շուրջ կռիվ տանք։


Մարդը ներդրողների հետ հանդիպում ա, ու խոսում ա աղքատութայն նպաստներից ու ծուլությունից։ Էտ արդեն անիմաստ ա։ Ասածս էն ա, որ թեման պետք ա կոնկրետացնել էն հարցերի շուրջ, որոնք պոտենցիալ ներդրողին հուզում են։ Իսկ էն, որ պետությունը տեղի կամ անտեղի նպաստների վրա փող ա ծախսում, դա իրանց բողկին չի։ 

Ներդրողին հետաքրքրում ա սեփականության պաշտպանության մակարդակը, արդարադատության համակարգը, ենթակառուցվածքների ու որակյալ աշխատուժի առկայությունը, վերջում նոր հարկերի մակարդակը։ Ի միջ այլոց, էտ էլ ա միֆ, որ եթե հարկերը Հայաստանում բարենպաստ/ցածր լինեն, սաղ արտասահմանցի ներդրողները վազելու են ու Հայաստանում ներդրումներ անեն։ Տենց լիներ ԱՄՆ-ում, Ֆրանսիայում ոի Շվեդիայում ոչ մեկը փող չէր դնի, քանի որ դռակոնային հարկային համակարգ ա գործում, ու ալամ աշխարհի փողերը կգնային Ուկրաինա, Տաջիկստան ու Լիբեիա, որտեղ կարելի ա մի քիչ կաշառքով վաբշե հարկ չվճարել։ 

Իսկ նպաստենրի մասով արդեն առաջին դեպքը չի, որ խոսվում ա որ էտ նպաստների համակարգը վատն ա ու խրախուսում ա ծուլությունը, բլա բլա։ Ստեղ երևի Մանե Թանդիլյանի մեղքն էլ կա, քանի որ էս հարցը իրա ուղիղ պատասխանատվության տակ ա։ Իսկ եթե Մանեն էլ ա հավատում Հայաստանում նպաստ-ծուլություն տենց պարզ ու ուղիղ կապին, ուրեմն մենք գործ ունենք ծայրահեղ աջ լիբերալ belief system-ի հետ, ու Բյուրը լրիվ ճիշտ ա։ Ասածս ինչ ա, պետք չի առիթ անառիթ կպնել էտ նպաստներին ու տենց ոգևորված խոսալ, թե ինչ վատ բան ա ինքը։ Սաղ էլ գիտենք, որ նպաստով ապրելը լավ բան չի։ Բայց մեր աշխատանքի շուկայի առաջին պրոբլեմը հաստատ նպաստը չի։

----------

Chuk (11.11.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (11.11.2018), Շինարար (11.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էդ դրածս ավելի ամողջական վիդեոն էլ կարծես իր ամբողջ ելույթը չէր, հետևաբար վստահ բան դժվար ա ասել,


Ոնց հասկացա՝ էդ ելույթից հատված չէր:
Կարծես հարցուպատասխանից լիներ:
Չնայած՝ իր ֆբ էջում դրած հատվածում էլ նախնական հարցի մասը չկար, բայց էդ հարց տվողը ոտքի վրա կանգնած էր Նիկոլի խոսելու ընթացքում:

Ամեն դեպքում՝ վերևում ասեցի, մի հատ էլ կրկնեմ, որ ըստ իս էդ խոսակցությունը ժամանակավրեպ էր ու ձևն ու տեղը ճիշտ չէր ընտրված:
Կամ էլ վաբշե ընտրված չէր, պռոստը տենց էր ստացվել:

Էն էլ հակառակորդի ջրաղացին ջուր լցնող Ղազախստանն էն տեղը չի էլի, որ գնաս ընդից սկսես սեփական ժողովրդիդ փնովել:

Իսկ ժամանակավրեպ էր նրանով, որ նպաստառու չարաշահողների հետևից ընկնելուց առաջ դեռ լիքը անելիք կա ոլորտում (մի 2 օրինակ վերը նշեցի):

Էդ ոնց որ դասատուների աշխատավարձն առանց բարձրացնելու նրանցից նենց որակյալ ուսուցում պահանջես, որ տարեվերջին կարիք չլինի էլի իրենց մոտ լրացուցիչ վճարովի պարապմունքների:
Հա՝ կարաս պահանջես, բայց որքանովա՞ խելքին մոտ ու արդյունավետ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ ո՞վ ասեց, որ ներկայացնում ա մենակ էդ մի խնդրով։ Էդ վիդեոյում (ավելի ամբողջական տարբերակում) խոսում ա էն մասին, որ ներդրումների համար առողջ միջավայր չկար՝ «դաբրո»–ով էր բիզնես անելը, իսկ իրանց օրոք դաբրոյով չի լինելու, որ օրենսդրական փաթեթ են նախապատրաստում բիզնես անելը հեշտացնելու համար (սրա արդյունքում աշխատատեղեր են ստեղծվելու, չէ՞), որ միկրոբիզնեսին հարկերից ազատելու են, որ միկրոբիզնեսով զբաղվելը իմաստ ունենա, աշխատավարձով ապրողների եկամտահարկը նվազեցնելու են, որ նպաստ ստանալուց ավելի ձեռնտու դառնա աշխատելը, թոշակառուների թոշակը 10000դ–ով բարձրացնում են և այլն։


Արշակ, լավ էլի, իսկականից որ լավ էլի։
Նայի, ընտիր բան ա միկրոբիզնեսին հարկերից ազատելը, բայց ստեղ հարց ա, որ էդ 800 000 հոգուն չես ուղարկի բիզնեսով զբաղվելու։ Բիզնեսով զբաղվելը հեշտացնելն ու սոցիալական արդարություն հաստատելը նույնը չեն։ Իսկ Նիկոլի քայլերը կարմիր թելով ցույց են տալիս, որ սոցիալական արդարություն հաստատելն իրա գերնպատակը չի։
Պլյուս, եթե ամբողջական պատկերից ես խոսում, ապա պիտի իմանաս նաև եկամտահարկերի նվազեցման ամբողջական պատկերը, ըստ որի մինչև 150 000 ստացողների վճարած եկամտահարկը չի իջնելու, այսինքն՝ դրանից շահելու են բարձր աշխատավարձ ստացողները, ոչ թե աղքատները, որոնք գուցե ինչ֊որ լևի ձևերով էդ ցուցակներում գրանցված են, որ ամեն ամիս գոնե մի 25000 դրամ ավել եկամուտ ունենան։

----------


## Գաղթական

Նպաստների վերաբերյալ ըսիգ էլ հայրաքաղաքից.

https://www.facebook.com/1822268274/...0729687397947/




> Ներկայացնում եմ ևս մեկ առաջարկ, ազատորեն իշխանությունները, թեկնածուներն ու առհասարակ ցանակացած մարդ կարող է օգտվել և սովորության  համաձայն չնշել  «Շիրակ կենտրոնի» կամ իմ անունը:
> 
> «ՀՀ ԱԺ պատգամավորի թեկնածուի ուղեցույց»
> Կետ երկրորդ:
> Երկրաշարժից անմիջապես հետո Գյումրիում և հարակից  տարածքներում տեղադրվեցին բազմաձև և տարաբնույթ տնակներ և ձևավորվեցին տնակային ավանները:
>  Այնուհետև իրականացվեց դրանց քարտեզագրում և հասցեագրում, հաշվառվեց շուրջ 96 տնակային ավան, դրանք և դրանցում տեղադրված տնակները ստացան կոտորակային համարակալումներ, իսկ տնակներում բնակվող ընտանիքների անձնագրերում խփվեցին այդ հաշվառման թվերը: 
>   Անցած 30 տարիների ընթացքում, պարբերաբար տնակները հանվեցին, հատկապես քաղաքի կենտրոնական մասերից և բնականաբար հասցեները նոսրացան, սակայն այսօր էլ Գյումրիում առկա են գրեթե բոլոր տնակային ավաններն ու  կոտորակային հասցեները: 
> Փաստացի քաղաքում մի քանի ձևի հասցեագրումով  սկիզբ դրվեց մի մեծ խառնաշփոթի, որից նաև, այսպես ասած, օգուտ քաղեցին ընտրակեղծարարները՝ ընտրացուցակները կազմելիս: Սակայն այդ իրականությունը հսկայական դժվարություններ առաջացրեց շատ ու շատ հարցերում: Տրամաբանորեն նոր բնակարաններ ստացած քաղաքացիները պետք է գնային և հաշվառվեին նոր հասցեում, սակայն ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում են այդ կերպ վարվում: Ստացվեց, որ որոշ անպարտաճանաչ մարդկանց համար տնակային, կոտորակներով հաշվառում ունենալը նաև օգտակար է հատկապես ժամանակավոր կացարանը պահելու, նպաստ և օգնություն ստանալու համար: 
> 
> ...

----------

Աթեիստ (11.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թեմայի մեջ Ռուզաննա Գրիգորյանի ֆեյսբուքյան էջից։ Հետաքրքիր հարցադրումներ ա անում աշխատանքի մասին։
Չիմացողների մասին ասեմ, որ Ռուզաննա Գրիգորյանը հեղափոխության ժամանակ բավական ակտիվ կենտրոնական դեմքերից էր։




> Աշխատանքի մասին շատ բան ասվեց։ Մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ ու շարունակեմ աշխատել 
> 
> 
> Աշխատանք ասելով ի՞նչ ենք հասկանում։ Ինչ-որ մի ձեռնարկությունում աշխատավարձի դիմաց արվող վարձու կամ պատվիրված աշխատանք միա՞յն։
> 
> 
> Իսկ էն ամե՞նը, որ արվում ա ապրելու տարրական պայմաններ ստեղծելու, դրանք պահպանելու, երեխա ունենալու, դաստիարակելու և մեծացնելու համար։ Տուն հավաքելը, փոշի վերցնելը, ճաշ սարքելը, զուգարան մաքրելը, շոր լվանալը, երեխա ունենալն ու երեխուն մարդ դարձնելը աշխատա՞նք ա, թե չէ։ Մի ամբողջ հասարակության (մի ամբողջ մարդկության) լինել/չլինելու հարցը ամենօրյա ռեժիմով լուծող գործունեության էս ձևը աշխատանք համարո՞ւմ ենք, թե չէ։ Ակնայտ ա, որ սա մարդկային կյանքն ու դրա շարունակականությունը հնարավոր դարձնող ամենահիմնարար անհրաժեշտությունն ա, բայց որպես աշխատանք ամենաանտեսվածը, ամենաչճանաչվածը, երբեք չվճարվածը, չպագևատրվածը, ոչ մի կենսագրությունում ու աշխատանքային գրքույկում չգրանցվածը։ Հիմա հարց ա առաջանում, թե էս աշխատանքն ո՞վ ա անելու, ե՞րբ ու ո՞նց, որ նաև փող աշխատելու ժամանակ մնա։ Էս հարցը հատկապես կարևորվում ա, երբ խնդիր ա դրվում ստեղծելու «հպարտ ու երջանիկ քաղաքացիների» հասարակություն։
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ Նիկոլի քայլերը կարմիր թելով ցույց են տալիս, որ սոցիալական արդարություն հաստատելն իրա գերնպատակը չի։


Շատ հեռու գնացիր։ Ես չեմ կարծում, որ նպատաներ ունենալու կամ չունենալու հարց ա։ Ավելի շուտ տպավորություն ա, որ խառնաշփոթ ա էս հարցում ընդհանրապես կառավարությունում ու կոնկրետ նաև Նիկոլի գլխում։ Ու Նիկոլն էլ սովորություն ունի մի հարցից խոսալուց համ էլ սարեր ձորեր ընկնի ու սկսի խառը ուրիշ բաներից էլ խոսալ։ Խելոք մարդկանց սինդրոմ ա - գլխում լիքը բան կա ու իրան թվում ա, թե սաղ կարաան իրա մտքի հետևից հացնեն։ Գումարած, եթե մի քիչ էլ խնդիրը պարզ չի լինում, ստացվումա շիլաշփոթ։ Ու իրոք կառավարությունը էս մի քանի ամսվա մեջ դեռ լիարժեք որպես սոլիդ թիմ դեռ չի ձևովորվել։ 

Հետո, Նիկոլին թվում ա, թե ինքը պարտադիր պիտի սաղ հարցերի պատասխաններն ունենա ու ամեն տվյալ պահին տա։ Ասենք, աղքատության, նպաստաների, սոցիալական պաշտպանության հարցերի հետ կապված կարելի ա էտ ոլորտի նախարարին վստահել ու թողնել մի բան էլ ինքն ասի, էլի։ Հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ Ղազախստանում ինչ-որ պոտենցիալ ներդրողների հետ զրուցելուց նաև նպաստների հարցը քննարկվի։ Էն էլ որտեղ, Ղազախստանում ․․․ որ մտածում ես, ավելի լավ ա վաբշե ներդրում չլինի Հայաստանում, քան Ղազախստանից լինի։  :LOL: 



> Պլյուս, եթե ամբողջական պատկերից ես խոսում, ապա պիտի իմանաս նաև եկամտահարկերի նվազեցման ամբողջական պատկերը, ըստ որի մինչև 150 000 ստացողների վճարած եկամտահարկը չի իջնելու, այսինքն՝ դրանից շահելու են բարձր աշխատավարձ ստացողները, ոչ թե աղքատները, որոնք գուցե ինչ֊որ լևի ձևերով էդ ցուցակներում գրանցված են, որ ամեն ամիս գոնե մի 25000 դրամ ավել եկամուտ ունենան։


Ով ինչից խոսա, դու քո դարդերին ես գալիս, չէ՞  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արշ ջան, խնդրի գոյությունը ոչ մեկը չի հերքում։ Բայց ինքը 800000 տարբեր խնդիրները բերում ներկայացնում ա էդ մի խնդրով։ Ու էդ արդեն մանիպուլյացիա ու սխալ ա։


Ինձ ոնց որ տենց չթված, Նիկոլը վայթե նախապես նշում է իր ասածը որպես «պրիմիտիվ օրինակ», ու իր բերած պրիմիտիվ օրինակը քննադատողներդ վայթե պրիմիտիվացված ընդհանրացնում եք՝ որպես խնդրի լուծում։ 
Ընհանուր առմամբ ՀՀ-ում կա դատարկապորտության խնդիր, ու նշմարվում է նաև շատ մարդկանց մտածելակերպում, ես սա ասում եմ որպես հենց հիմա  հայկական թիմի հետ ռեգուլյար աշխատող:  Ինձ թվում է սա սովետական ժառանգություն է, երկու իրար լրացնող ու իրար պահող պրոբլեմ՝ անարդարություն և դատարկապորտություն: Կարծում եմ, որ ՀՀ-ում մարդկանց աշխատանքի մոտիվացիան բարձրացնելու համար պետք է անարդարությունը վերացնել, դե գոնե պակասեցնել: Ասենք ես հասկանում եմ, որ թալանած փողերով գործարաններ, ցեխեր ու հողատարածքներ զավթած մեկի մոտ գրոշներով աշխատելու ցանկություն գրեթե ոչ մեկի մոտ չի առաջանա, դրան գումարած «սեփականատերի», կամ գործատուի գոռոզ ու վերադաս կամ անասնական վերաբերմունքը աշխատողների նկատմամբ: Ասենք դատարկապորտ մենեջերի տակ աշխատողների մեծամասնության մոտիվացիան ցածր է լինելու, նույնիսկ եթե աշխատավարձները բարձր են, աշխատանքային պայմաններն էլ՝ եվրոպական: Եվ հաշվի առնելով մեր անցյալն ու ստացած ժառանգությունը, ինձ թվում է, ՀՀ-ի սոցիալական ուղիով զարգանալու շանսերը ավելի քիչ են, քան խառը ազատ շուկայական ուղիով, էս տեսակետից Նիկոլի «պրիմիտիվ օրինակի» կամ այլ կերպ՝ շեշտադրումների հետ ես համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Chuk

Մանթո եմ: Գիտեի, բայց չէի ուզում հավատալ ((

*Ընդունել եմ ՀՀԿ ցուցակով արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններին մասնակցելու առաջարկը. Դավիթ Շահնազարյան*

----------

Աթեիստ (11.11.2018), Տրիբուն (11.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ․․․ էս տեսակետից Նիկոլի «պրիմիտիվ օրինակի» կամ այլ կերպ՝ շեշտադրումների հետ ես համաձայն եմ:


Հոպար, ընդհանուր շեշտադրումների հետ սաղս էլ համաձայն ենք - որ պետք ա աշխատել, թամբալությունը վատ բան ա, նպաստի հույսին մնալ չի կարելի, արդարություն, հավասար պայմաններ․․․։ Դժվար ա սրան հակառակ որևէ բան ասել, էլի։

----------


## Արշակ

> Մարդը ներդրողների հետ հանդիպում ա, ու խոսում ա աղքատութայն նպաստներից ու ծուլությունից։ Էտ արդեն անիմաստ ա։ Ասածս էն ա, որ թեման պետք ա կոնկրետացնել էն հարցերի շուրջ, որոնք պոտենցիալ ներդրողին հուզում են։ Իսկ էն, որ պետությունը տեղի կամ անտեղի նպաստների վրա փող ա ծախսում, դա իրանց բողկին չի։ 
> 
> Ներդրողին հետաքրքրում ա սեփականության պաշտպանության մակարդակը, արդարադատության համակարգը, ենթակառուցվածքների ու որակյալ աշխատուժի առկայությունը, վերջում նոր հարկերի մակարդակը։ Ի միջ այլոց, էտ էլ ա միֆ, որ եթե հարկերը Հայաստանում բարենպաստ/ցածր լինեն, սաղ արտասահմանցի ներդրողները վազելու են ու Հայաստանում ներդրումներ անեն։ Տենց լիներ ԱՄՆ-ում, Ֆրանսիայում ոի Շվեդիայում ոչ մեկը փող չէր դնի, քանի որ դռակոնային հարկային համակարգ ա գործում, ու ալամ աշխարհի փողերը կգնային Ուկրաինա, Տաջիկստան ու Լիբեիա, որտեղ կարելի ա մի քիչ կաշառքով վաբշե հարկ չվճարել։


Տրիբուն ձյա, իրա ելույթի մեջ ահագին բան ա ասում հենց քո ասած ներդրողներին հետաքրքրող մասով․ այլ հարց ա, որ էդ մասերը կտրել հանել էին մինչև էսօր շրջանառվող վիդեոյից ու հիմա մարդկանց մոտ տպավորություն ա, որ իր ելույթի մեխը նպաստները վերացնելն էր։ 
Երկրորդը, ինչպես արդեն ասվեց, հավանաբար էդ վիդեոյով հրապարակված մասը կոնկրետ մարդու հարցի պատասխան էր․ առանց հարցը լսելու, չենք կարա իմանանք, թե խի՞ ա հենց էս մասին ու էս շեշտադրումներով խոսում․ կարող ա մարդը հենց նպաստներից ա հարց տվել։ 

ՈՒ իմիջիայլոց, նշում էր, որ 85000 ծայրահեղ աղքատության մեջ գտնվող մարդկանց թոշակ ու *նպաստ բարձրացնում են*, այսինքն առնվազն նենց չի որ ուզում են քոքից կտրեն նպաստ հասկացությունը։ Ընդհակառակը, կարող ա անարդյունավետ համակարգը ուղղակի ավելի արդյունավետ ու սոցիալապես արդար են դարձնում, նպաստը ավելի բարձրացնելով իսկապես ծայրահեղ աղքատ ու աշխատելու հնարավորություն չունեցողների համար ու պակասացնելով կամ զրկելով նրանց, որոնք ուղղակի լոդրություն են անում։  :Tongue:

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ, լավ էլի, իսկականից որ լավ էլի։
> Նայի, ընտիր բան ա միկրոբիզնեսին հարկերից ազատելը, բայց ստեղ հարց ա, որ էդ 800 000 հոգուն չես ուղարկի բիզնեսով զբաղվելու։ Բիզնեսով զբաղվելը հեշտացնելն ու սոցիալական արդարություն հաստատելը նույնը չեն։ Իսկ Նիկոլի քայլերը կարմիր թելով ցույց են տալիս, որ սոցիալական արդարություն հաստատելն իրա գերնպատակը չի։
> Պլյուս, եթե ամբողջական պատկերից ես խոսում, ապա պիտի իմանաս նաև եկամտահարկերի նվազեցման ամբողջական պատկերը, ըստ որի մինչև 150 000 ստացողների վճարած եկամտահարկը չի իջնելու, այսինքն՝ դրանից շահելու են բարձր աշխատավարձ ստացողները, ոչ թե աղքատները, որոնք գուցե ինչ֊որ լևի ձևերով էդ ցուցակներում գրանցված են, որ ամեն ամիս գոնե մի 25000 դրամ ավել եկամուտ ունենան։


Բյուր, ես ճիշտն ասած քո կարմիր թելը բոլորովին չեմ տեսնում։ Ասենք միկրոբիզնեսին հարկերից ազատելը սոցիալական արդարություն հաստատող քայլ չի՞։ Միկրոբիզնեսը անհատ տաքսիստն ա, մեղվապահը, մածուն ծախող տատիկը, փոքր բուտկով ընտանիք պահողը և այլն։ 
ՈՒ հա, 800 000 հոգուն չես ուղարկի բիզնեսով զբաղվելու բայց որ էդ 800000–ից 100,000–ի համար միկրոբիզնես անելը սկսի ֆինանսական առումով իմաստ ունենալ ու նպաստի հույսին ապրելու փոխարեն սկսեն իրանց բիզնեսով ապրել, նշանակում ա առնվազն սոցիալապես անապահով խավից 1/8–րդ մասի համար խնդիրը լուծվեց չէ՞։ ու էն փողը, որ գնում էր 800,000 հոգու նպաստի վրա, հիմա կարաս ուղղես 700,000–ին, այսինքն էդ մնացած 700,000–ի նպաստն էլ 12%–ով կարաս բարձրացնես։ 
Հա, էդ բոլոր 800 000 հոգուն չես ուղարկի բիզնեսով զբաղվելու, բայց որ բիզնեսի համար զարգանալու բարենպաստ միջավայր ստեղծես, աշխատատեղեր կստեղծվեն ու մնացած 700,000–ից էլ մի մասը կսկսի աշխատավարձով աշխատել։ Էլի աղքատներից մի մասի վիճակը լավացավ, նպաստի կարիք էլ չունեն, նպաստի գումարն էլ կբաշխվի ավելի քիչ մարդու վրա, ավելի շատ կլինի մարդա։ 

Էլի եմ ասում, ասածիցս չի նշանակում, թե էդքանով սաղ խնդիրները լուծվում են։ Չէ, դեռ լիքը խնդիրներ են մնում, բայց թեկուզ էդքանը որ արվի, էլի դրական առաջընթաց ա, չէ՞։

Իսկ լևի ցուցակներիցդ բան չհասկացա ճիշտն ասած։

----------


## Արշակ

Բյուր, մեկ–մեկ նենց տպավորություն եմ ստանում, որ բիզնեսի նկատմամբ ինչ–որ իռացիոնալ թունդ ատելություն ունես․ ուզում ես սատկեն էդ սրիկաները  :LOL: 
 էն ամենը ինչ նպաստում ա բիզնեսների զարգացմանը, որպես վատ բան ես ընկալում, բայց ի վերջո քո ուզած սոցիալական փաթեթները՝ ծերերի ու ուսանողների թոշակ, անգործների ու անաշխատունակների նպաստ, գիտության ֆինանսավորում, մարդկանց աշխատանք և այլն, հնարավոր չեն լինի, եթե երկրում բիզնեսը չզարգանա, չէ՞։ Էդ բոլորը բիզնեսներից հավաքած հարկերի միջոցով ա լինում․ իրանց պետք ա սիրել ու փայփայել ախր  :Smile:  Որ իրանց սատկացնենք, սաղս սովից կմեռնենք. խի՞ դու իրանց տենց չես սիրում։  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես ճիշտն ասած քո կարմիր թելը բոլորովին չեմ տեսնում։ Ասենք միկրոբիզնեսին հարկերից ազատելը սոցիալական արդարություն հաստատող քայլ չի՞։ Միկրոբիզնեսը անհատ տաքսիստն ա, մեղվապահը, մածուն ծախող տատիկը, փոքր բուտկով ընտանիք պահողը և այլն։ 
> ՈՒ հա, 800 000 հոգուն չես ուղարկի բիզնեսով զբաղվելու բայց որ էդ 800000–ից 100,000–ի համար միկրոբիզնես անելը սկսի ֆինանսական առումով իմաստ ունենալ ու նպաստի հույսին ապրելու փոխարեն սկսեն իրանց բիզնեսով ապրել, նշանակում ա առնվազն սոցիալապես անապահով խավից 1/8–րդ մասի համար խնդիրը լուծվեց չէ՞։ ու էն փողը, որ գնում էր 800,000 հոգու նպաստի վրա, հիմա կարաս ուղղես 700,000–ին, այսինքն էդ մնացած 700,000–ի նպաստն էլ 12%–ով կարաս բարձրացնես։ 
> Հա, էդ բոլոր 800 000 հոգուն չես ուղարկի բիզնեսով զբաղվելու, բայց որ բիզնեսի համար զարգանալու բարենպաստ միջավայր ստեղծես, աշխատատեղեր կստեղծվեն ու մնացած 700,000–ից էլ մի մասը կսկսի աշխատավարձով աշխատել։ Էլի աղքատներից մի մասի վիճակը լավացավ, նպաստի կարիք էլ չունեն, նպաստի գումարն էլ կբաշխվի ավելի քիչ մարդու վրա, ավելի շատ կլինի մարդա։ 
> 
> Էլի եմ ասում, ասածիցս չի նշանակում, թե էդքանով սաղ խնդիրները լուծվում են։ Չէ, դեռ լիքը խնդիրներ են մնում, բայց թեկուզ էդքանը որ արվի, էլի դրական առաջընթաց ա, չէ՞։
> 
> Իսկ լևի ցուցակներիցդ բան չհասկացա ճիշտն ասած։


Միկրոբիզնեսը չհարկելը, հա՛, սոցիալական արդարությանն ուղղված ա ինչ֊որ իմաստով։ Բայց եկամտահարկ նվազեցնելը, խոշոր բիզնեսի համար պարարտ հող ստեղծելն ու մնացած բոլոր քայլերը, որ Նիկոլենց թիմն անում ա, հակառակը՝ մեծացնում ա սոցիալական անհավասարությունը։ Ու կարա բանը հասնի նրան, որ միկրոբիզնեսը նույնիսկ չհարկվելու դեպքում էլ չկարողանա գոյատևել, քանի որ դրա հետ մեկտեղ բարենպաստ պայմաններ են ստեղծվում էդքան բաղձալի ներդրողների համար։

Նայի խնդիրը որտեղ ա։ Եթե դու ստեղծում ես բիզնեսի համար բարենպաստ միջավայր, որն իր հերթին աշխատատեղեր ա ստեղծում, դու ստեղծում ես պոտենցիալ շահագործողներ։ Հա՛, էլի բյուջե փող ա մտնում, բիզնես անողները փող են աշխատում, բայց էդ բիզնեսմենի աշխատողները ոչինչ չեն շահում, որովհետև քանի իրանց աշխատանքային պայմաններով զբաղվող չկա, էդ բիզնեսն աշխատողին ոնց կարողանալու, շահագործելու ա։ Հեսա ստեղ էլ կգաս, աշխատանքային օրենսգրքից կխոսես։ Բայց աշխատանքային օրենսգիրքն աշխատացնելու համար դատական պրոցեսներ են պետք, իսկ խեղճուկրակ, մի քանի կոպեկով շահագործվող մարդը դատական քաշքշուկների մեջ հաստատ չի ընկնի, էլ չեմ ասում, որ միջոցներ չի ունենա փաստաբան վարձելու։ 

Ու պլյուս մարդկանց ուղարկելով բիզնեսով զբաղվելու՝ էլի չես լուծում սոցիալական արդարության հարցը։ Մեկ ա, մեղու ծախող մեղվապահը չի ունենալու էնքան գումար իրան էրեխեքին կրթության տալու, ինչքան Երևանում ապրող այթիիշնիկը։ Չի ունենալու էնքան գումար, որ եթե քաղցկեղ ունենա, բուժման համար վճարի, ինչքան այթիիշնիկը։ 

Բիզնեսին զարկ տալը ու հարկերի համահարթեցումը սոցիալական արդարության լուծում չի, որ կողմից էլ էդ զարկը տաս։ Սոցիալական արդարություն կլինի, եթե խոշոր բիզնեսն անխնա հարկվի, իսկ դրա մասին որևէ խոսք չկա, հակառակը, իրանց գործը թեթևանում ա։ Սոցիալական արդարություն կլինի, եթե ութ ժամից ավել աշխատացնողի գլխին պետությունը կանգնի, ասի՝ էս ինչ ես անում։ Բայց արի ու տես, Տիգրան Ավինյանը օրինակ ասում ա, որ պետությունը չի խառնվելու, թողնում ա բիզնեսի ու շահագործվողի վրա։  

Նեոլիբերալիզմի կարմիր գծի մասին ստեղ կարդա, ու կտեսնես, որ ստեղ կոնտեքստից կտրած խոսքերի հարց չկա, այլ անընդհատ կրկվող ու շրջանառվող մտքեր են, որոնք առաջին անգամ չի, որ ի հայտ են գալիս։




> Բյուր, մեկ–մեկ նենց տպավորություն եմ ստանում, որ բիզնեսի նկատմամբ ինչ–որ իռացիոնալ թունդ ատելություն ունես․ ուզում ես սատկեն էդ սրիկաները 
>  էն ամենը ինչ նպաստում ա բիզնեսների զարգացմանը, որպես վատ բան ես ընկալում, բայց ի վերջո քո ուզած սոցիալական փաթեթները՝ ծերերի ու ուսանողների թոշակ, անգործների ու անաշխատունակների նպաստ, գիտության ֆինանսավորում, մարդկանց աշխատանք և այլն, հնարավոր չեն լինի, եթե երկրում բիզնեսը չզարգանա, չէ՞։ Էդ բոլորը բիզնեսներից հավաքած հարկերի միջոցով ա լինում․ իրանց պետք ա սիրել ու փայփայել ախր  Որ իրանց սատկացնենք, սաղս սովից կմեռնենք. խի՞ դու իրանց տենց չես սիրում։


Բիզնեսն ինքը վատ բան չի։ Վատ բան դառնում ա կախված պետության՝ դրա նկատմամբ ունեցած վերաբերմունքից։ Բիզնեսը միշտ լինելու ա։ Բայց կարա պետության ներսում ամեն ինչ բիզնեսի օգտին լինի, կարա քաղաքացու օգտին լինի։ ՀՀԿ֊ենց վախտով բիզնեսի էլ չէ, խոշոր բիզնեսի օգտին ա էղել ամեն ինչ, ինչի արդյունքում լիքը մանր բիզնեսներ փակվել են, տերերը արտագաղթել։ Նիկոլենց վախտով էլի խոշոր բիզնեսն են խոդի գցում, կողքից մանր բիզնեսներին իբր արտոնություններ տալով, բայց խոշոր բիզնեսների արտոնությունները է՛լ ավելի մեծացնելով։ Նայի, Սկանդինավիայում ինչու՞ քչից֊շատից կա սոցիալական արդարություն։ Որտև պետությունը խոշոր բիզնեսների ու հարուստների շնչին կանգնած անխնա հարկում ա, որ անվճար կրթություն ու առողջապահություն ապահովի, որ աղքատը նպաստ ստանա։ Դե էլ չասեմ, որ լիքը խոշոր կառույցներ ամբողջովին կամ մասամբ պետության ձեռքին են, այսինքն՝ եկամուտը ուղիղ պետբյուջե ա մտնում։ Դրան էլ գումարենք, որ եթե որևէ բիզնես փորձի իրան աշխատողին շահագործել, հաջորդ վայրկյանին արհմիության ներկայացուցիչը կողքին կանգնած ա։

Բիզնեսի բուն նպատակը հնարավորինս շատ եկամուտ ստանալն ա։ Ինքը թքած ունի մարդու վրա, թքած ունի շրջակա միջավայրի ու լիքը այլ բաների վրա։ Որպեսզի էս ամենը զսպվի, պետք ա պետությունը մարդու կողքին կանգնի, թույլ չտա, որ բիզնեսն ինչքան ուժ ունի, շահագործի էդ մարդուն։
Իսկ Նիկոլենց կառավարությունը ամեն ինչ թողած բիզնեսի վրա ա կենտրոնացել ու մարդկանց մեղադրում ա իրանց աղքատության մեջ։  Ու էս Աստանայի ելույթը առաջին ու միակ դեպքը չի։ Ուղղակի ամենաշատ շուխուռ հանածն ա։

----------

Շինարար (12.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, իրա ելույթի մեջ ահագին բան ա ասում հենց քո ասած ներդրողներին հետաքրքրող մասով․ այլ հարց ա, որ էդ մասերը կտրել հանել էին մինչև էսօր շրջանառվող վիդեոյից ու հիմա մարդկանց մոտ տպավորություն ա, որ իր ելույթի մեխը նպաստները վերացնելն էր։ 
> Երկրորդը, ինչպես արդեն ասվեց, հավանաբար էդ վիդեոյով հրապարակված մասը կոնկրետ մարդու հարցի պատասխան էր․ առանց հարցը լսելու, չենք կարա իմանանք, թե խի՞ ա հենց էս մասին ու էս շեշտադրումներով խոսում․ կարող ա մարդը հենց նպաստներից ա հարց տվել։ 
> 
> ՈՒ իմիջիայլոց, նշում էր, որ 85000 ծայրահեղ աղքատության մեջ գտնվող մարդկանց թոշակ ու *նպաստ բարձրացնում են*, այսինքն առնվազն նենց չի որ ուզում են քոքից կտրեն նպաստ հասկացությունը։ Ընդհակառակը, կարող ա անարդյունավետ համակարգը ուղղակի ավելի արդյունավետ ու սոցիալապես արդար են դարձնում, նպաստը ավելի բարձրացնելով իսկապես ծայրահեղ աղքատ ու աշխատելու հնարավորություն չունեցողների համար ու պակասացնելով կամ զրկելով նրանց, որոնք ուղղակի լոդրություն են անում։


Արշ ջան, ոնց որ արդեն ասեցի, առիթ անառիթ նպաստենրի հարցը ամեն կոնտեքստում դնել վերցնելը տպավորություն ա աստեղծում, որ քաքն են ընկել էտ նպաստների ձեռ ու ուզում են ազատվեն։ Հեչ պարտադիր չի ներդրողների մոտ ընդհանրապես էտ հարցը քննարկել, հատկապես եթե համ քո գլխում, համ էլ ոնց հասկանում եմ ընհանուր պետական քաղաքականության մեջ էս հարցում շիլա շփոթ ա։ Նենց չի էլի, որ պոտենցիալ նեդրողի տանձին ա, թե ծայրահեղ աղքատների համար դու թոշակ նպաստ բարձրացնելու ես, թե չէ, կամ մտածում ա, արա ոնց Հայաստանում ներդրում անեմ, երբ պետությունը սաղին նպաս ա տալիս, ու աշխատելու ցանկություն ոչ մեկը չունի։ 

Ընդհանրապես էտ մասին խոսալը անիմաստ էր Նիկոլի կողմից, դաժե մի բառով ու լիվ հակառակ էֆեկտն ունի ու հեռուն գանցող ենթադրությունների տեղիք ա տալիս, հենց թեկուզ իմ մոտ։ Եթե նույնիսկ Բյուրի պես չեմ մտածում, որ Նիկոլի ուշք ու միտքը խոշոր բիզնեսի շահերը պատշտպանելն ա, ապա մինիմում մտածում եմ, որ պետական սոցիալական պաշտպանության քաղաքականությունում խայտառակ դիլետանտություն ա տիրում, որը վատ բան ա։

----------


## Արշակ

> Միկրոբիզնեսը չհարկելը, հա՛, սոցիալական արդարությանն ուղղված ա ինչ֊որ իմաստով։ Բայց եկամտահարկ նվազեցնելը, խոշոր բիզնեսի համար պարարտ հող ստեղծելն ու մնացած բոլոր քայլերը, որ Նիկոլենց թիմն անում ա, հակառակը՝ մեծացնում ա սոցիալական անհավասարությունը։ Ու կարա բանը հասնի նրան, որ միկրոբիզնեսը նույնիսկ չհարկվելու դեպքում էլ չկարողանա գոյատևել, քանի որ դրա հետ մեկտեղ բարենպաստ պայմաններ են ստեղծվում էդքան բաղձալի ներդրողների համար։
> 
> Նայի խնդիրը որտեղ ա։ Եթե դու ստեղծում ես բիզնեսի համար բարենպաստ միջավայր, որն իր հերթին աշխատատեղեր ա ստեղծում, դու ստեղծում ես պոտենցիալ շահագործողներ։ Հա՛, էլի բյուջե փող ա մտնում, բիզնես անողները փող են աշխատում, բայց էդ բիզնեսմենի աշխատողները ոչինչ չեն շահում, որովհետև քանի իրանց աշխատանքային պայմաններով զբաղվող չկա, էդ բիզնեսն աշխատողին ոնց կարողանալու, շահագործելու ա։ Հեսա ստեղ էլ կգաս, աշխատանքային օրենսգրքից կխոսես։ Բայց աշխատանքային օրենսգիրքն աշխատացնելու համար դատական պրոցեսներ են պետք, իսկ խեղճուկրակ, մի քանի կոպեկով շահագործվող մարդը դատական քաշքշուկների մեջ հաստատ չի ընկնի, էլ չեմ ասում, որ միջոցներ չի ունենա փաստաբան վարձելու։ 
> 
> Ու պլյուս մարդկանց ուղարկելով բիզնեսով զբաղվելու՝ էլի չես լուծում սոցիալական արդարության հարցը։ Մեկ ա, մեղու ծախող մեղվապահը չի ունենալու էնքան գումար իրան էրեխեքին կրթության տալու, ինչքան Երևանում ապրող այթիիշնիկը։ Չի ունենալու էնքան գումար, որ եթե քաղցկեղ ունենա, բուժման համար վճարի, ինչքան այթիիշնիկը։ 
> 
> Բիզնեսին զարկ տալը ու հարկերի համահարթեցումը սոցիալական արդարության լուծում չի, որ կողմից էլ էդ զարկը տաս։ Սոցիալական արդարություն կլինի, եթե խոշոր բիզնեսն անխնա հարկվի, իսկ դրա մասին որևէ խոսք չկա, հակառակը, իրանց գործը թեթևանում ա։ Սոցիալական արդարություն կլինի, եթե ութ ժամից ավել աշխատացնողի գլխին պետությունը կանգնի, ասի՝ էս ինչ ես անում։ Բայց արի ու տես, Տիգրան Ավինյանը օրինակ ասում ա, որ պետությունը չի խառնվելու, թողնում ա բիզնեսի ու շահագործվողի վրա։  
> 
> Նեոլիբերալիզմի կարմիր գծի մասին ստեղ կարդա, ու կտեսնես, որ ստեղ կոնտեքստից կտրած խոսքերի հարց չկա, այլ անընդհատ կրկվող ու շրջանառվող մտքեր են, որոնք առաջին անգամ չի, որ ի հայտ են գալիս։
> ...


Բյուր, ինձ հիմա տարրական բաներ ես բացատրում, մտածելով, թե էդքան բան մենակ դու ես հասկանում։ Քո էդ սիրուն ձախական տեսությունները ես էլ գիտեմ, բայց իմ համեստ կարծիքով դու մի քիչ Հայաստանյան իրականությունից կտրվել ես․ էնքան էլ լավ չես պատկերացնում իրավիճակի բազմակողմանիությունը, որ փուլում ինչ ա հնարավոր անել, ումից երբ ինչ կարաս պահանջես։ 
Էդ մեջբերածդ հոդվածը աչքի անցկացրել եմ, լիքը մարդ հիացած տարածում ա։ Կներես, բայց էդ մարդը յուղ ա վառում։ Նիկոլի թիմը իրականում ոչ նեոլիբերալ ա, ոչ ձախ ա, ոչ աջ ա։ Նիկոլի թիմը, տո հենց Նիկոլն էլ մի հատ եքա խառը բորշ ա, մեջը ինչ ասես չկա (ինչ վատ ա՝ դայվերսիթի, բազմակարծություն, բան  :LOL:  ) Նույն ձևով ոնց էդ հոդվածի հեղինակն ա տարբեր մեջբերումներ անելով կարմիր գիծով կրկնվող նեոլիբերալիստական մտքեր գտնում, մի ուրիշն էլ որ ուզի լիքը կրկնվող ձախական մտքերի ու Նիկոլի շուրջ եղած ձախ մարդկանց ծաղկաքաղ կարա անի ու Նիկոլին ու իրա թիմին ձախ քաղաքական ուժ սարքի։ 
Մինչդեռ Նիկոլի թիմին հիմա միավորող միակ բանը էդ կոռումպացված կրիմինալ բանդայից Հայաստանը մաքրելու ու օրինական, գաղափարական դաշտ բերելու ցանկությունն ա։ Կոպիտ ասած, մինչև հիմա քաղաքական միակ ակտուալ դիրքորոշումը ծախված լինել–չլինելն ա։ Այ էդքան պրիմիտիվ։ 
Էս պահին ոչ Նիկոլի թիմը, ոչ էլ ընդհանրապես հայ հասարակությունը պատրաստ չեն ձախ ու աջի ու մնացած քաղաքական–տնտեսական գույների բանավեճ տանելու։ Էդ բանավեճը ցավոք էսօր դեռ ակտուալ չի։ Դեռ էդքան չենք աճել։

Կսկսի մանրից ակտուալ դառնալ, երբ ժողովուրդը սերժաքոչարյանական կրիմինալ բանդայից մաքրի երկիրը ու գոնե մի անգամ իր սեփական ընտրության իրավունքը հաստատի ու իրացնի։ Կոպիտ ասած, քանի դեռ ընտրության իրավունք ու հնարավորություն չունես, էական չի թե ինչ գաղափարներ ունես, մեկ ա, չես կարողանալու ոչ արտահայտել ոչ իրականացնել գաղափարներդ։ Սկզբից պետք ա խոսքի ու ընտրության իրավունքդ վաստակես, որ հետո իմաստ ունենա գաղափարներ քննարկելդ։ Ժողովրդի դեպքում ընտրության իրավունքը էդ օրինական, արդար ու թափանցիկ ԱԺ ընտրություններ անելն ա։ 
Այ դրանից հետո նոր մարդիկ կարան ավելի վեհ գաղափարներից վիճեն, Նիկոլն ու իր թիմն էլ ավելի ազատորեն իրանց իրական քաղաքական հայացքները կարտահայտեն, կհասկանանք ով–ով ա, հավանաբար Նիկոլի կուսակցությունն էլ մասերի կբաժանվի ու ընդհանրապես վերջապես իրական քաղաքական–գաղափարական կուսակցություններ կառաջանան ու կփոխարինեն անգաղափար կրիմինալ բանդաներին, քո ձախական ակտիվիզմին էլ ավելի շատ բանի տեղ դնող կլինի։

Հա, ափսոս, որ առաջիկա ԱԺ ընտրությունները գաղափարական բանավեճի միջավայրում չեն լինելու, բայց հիմա էդ ա մեր ունեցածը․ 25 տարի ճահիճից հետո չէինք կարա միանգամից թռնեինք եսիմուր։ ՈՒ չէ, ԱԺ ընտրությունները գարնանը անելը էդ առումով իրավիճակ չէր փոխելու․ ընդամենը ևսի մի քանի ամիս էինք վատնելու հհկ–քոչարյանական ֆեյքերի թարախի դեմ քյալլա տալու անպտուղ ու քայքայիչ պրոցեսի վրա։ Ինչ ուզում ես արա, մինչև տարածքը հհկ–քոչարյանական թարախից չմաքրվի, մի հատ թափանցիկ ընտրություններ չլինեն, գաղափարական բանավեճ չի կարա լինի։ 

Էս պահին ժողովուրդը Նիկոլի առաջնորդությամբ հենց էդ աղբից տարածքը մաքրելու պրիմիտիվ, բայց ականապատ ու ահագին բարդ գործով ա զբաղված ու իրանցից ավելին սպասելը կարծում եմ միամտություն ա։ Էդքանն էլ որ պատվով ու մաքուր անեն, ընտիր ա մեր իրավիճակում։ Նիկոլին հալալ ա, որ հլը որ կարողանում ա էդ կարևոր գործը զարմանալիորեն մաքուր ու էֆեկտիվ կազմակերպի, էդքան բան։

----------

Chuk (12.11.2018), Գաղթական (12.11.2018), Ներսես_AM (12.11.2018), Տրիբուն (12.11.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բյուր, ինձ հիմա տարրական բաներ ես բացատրում, մտածելով, թե էդքան բան մենակ դու ես հասկանում։ Քո էդ սիրուն ձախական տեսությունները ես էլ գիտեմ, բայց իմ համեստ կարծիքով դու մի քիչ Հայաստանյան իրականությունից կտրվել ես․ էնքան էլ լավ չես պատկերացնում իրավիճակի բազմակողմանիությունը, որ փուլում ինչ ա հնարավոր անել, ումից երբ ինչ կարաս պահանջես։ 
> Էդ մեջբերածդ հոդվածը աչքի անցկացրել եմ, լիքը մարդ հիացած տարածում ա։ Կներես, բայց էդ մարդը յուղ ա վառում։ Նիկոլի թիմը իրականում ոչ նեոլիբերալ ա, ոչ ձախ ա, ոչ աջ ա։ Նիկոլի թիմը, տո հենց Նիկոլն էլ մի հատ եքա խառը բորշ ա, մեջը ինչ ասես չկա (ինչ վատ ա՝ դայվերսիթի, բազմակարծություն, բան  ) Նույն ձևով ոնց էդ հոդվածի հեղինակն ա տարբեր մեջբերումներ անելով կարմիր գիծով կրկնվող նեոլիբերալիստական մտքեր գտնում, մի ուրիշն էլ որ ուզի լիքը կրկնվող ձախական մտքերի ու Նիկոլի շուրջ եղած ձախ մարդկանց ծաղկաքաղ կարա անի ու Նիկոլին ու իրա թիմին ձախ քաղաքական ուժ սարքի։ 
> Մինչդեռ Նիկոլի թիմին հիմա միավորող միակ բանը էդ կոռումպացված կրիմինալ բանդայից Հայաստանը մաքրելու ու օրինական, գաղափարական դաշտ բերելու ցանկությունն ա։ Կոպիտ ասած, մինչև հիմա քաղաքական միակ ակտուալ դիրքորոշումը ծախված լինել–չլինելն ա։ Այ էդքան պրիմիտիվ։ 
> Էս պահին ոչ Նիկոլի թիմը, ոչ էլ ընդհանրապես հայ հասարակությունը պատրաստ չեն ձախ ու աջի ու մնացած քաղաքական–տնտեսական գույների բանավեճ տանելու։ Էդ բանավեճը ցավոք էսօր դեռ ակտուալ չի։ Դեռ էդքան չենք աճել։
> 
> Կսկսի մանրից ակտուալ դառնալ, երբ ժողովուրդը սերժաքոչարյանական կրիմինալ բանդայից մաքրի երկիրը ու գոնե մի անգամ իր սեփական ընտրության իրավունքը հաստատի ու իրացնի։ Կոպիտ ասած, քանի դեռ ընտրության իրավունք ու հնարավորություն չունես, էական չի թե ինչ գաղափարներ ունես, մեկ ա, չես կարողանալու ոչ արտահայտել ոչ իրականացնել գաղափարներդ։ Սկզբից պետք ա խոսքի ու ընտրության իրավունքդ վաստակես, որ հետո իմաստ ունենա գաղափարներ քննարկելդ։ Ժողովրդի դեպքում ընտրության իրավունքը էդ օրինական, արդար ու թափանցիկ ԱԺ ընտրություններ անելն ա։ 
> Այ դրանից հետո նոր մարդիկ կարան ավելի վեհ գաղափարներից վիճեն, Նիկոլն ու իր թիմն էլ ավելի ազատորեն իրանց իրական քաղաքական հայացքները կարտահայտեն, կհասկանանք ով–ով ա, հավանաբար Նիկոլի կուսակցությունն էլ մասերի կբաժանվի ու ընդհանրապես վերջապես իրական քաղաքական–գաղափարական կուսակցություններ կառաջանան ու կփոխարինեն անգաղափար կրիմինալ բանդաներին, քո ձախական ակտիվիզմին էլ ավելի շատ բանի տեղ դնող կլինի։
> 
> Հա, ափսոս, որ առաջիկա ԱԺ ընտրությունները գաղափարական բանավեճի միջավայրում չեն լինելու, բայց հիմա էդ ա մեր ունեցածը․ 25 տարի ճահիճից հետո չէինք կարա միանգամից թռնեինք եսիմուր։ ՈՒ չէ, ԱԺ ընտրությունները գարնանը անելը էդ առումով իրավիճակ չէր փոխելու․ ընդամենը ևսի մի քանի ամիս էինք վատնելու հհկ–քոչարյանական ֆեյքերի թարախի դեմ քյալլա տալու անպտուղ ու քայքայիչ պրոցեսի վրա։ Ինչ ուզում ես արա, մինչև տարածքը հհկ–քոչարյանական թարախից չմաքրվի, մի հատ թափանցիկ ընտրություններ չլինեն, գաղափարական բանավեճ չի կարա լինի։ 
> ...


Արշակ ջան քո ասելով եթե հասարակության մեծ մասն ու Նիկոլը պատրաստ չեն բայց Բյուրը պատրաստ ա դիսկուրսը հրապարակ բերելու չպիտի անի՞: էդ դեպքում ո՞նց ենք պատրաստ դառնալու եթե ովքեր պատրաստ են չպիտի խոսան։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.11.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ ջան քո ասելով եթե հասարակության մեծ մասն ու Նիկոլը պատրաստ չեն բայց Բյուրը պատրաստ ա դիսկուրսը հրապարակ բերելու չպիտի անի՞: էդ դեպքում ո՞նց ենք պատրաստ դառնալու եթե ովքեր պատրաստ են չպիտի խոսան։


Շինարար ջան, քաղաքական տարբեր հայացքների տեր տեսաբաններ միշտ էլ ունեցել ենք, բայց իրանց վեհ ելույթներից ժողովրդի տարրական խնդիրները չեն լուծվել․ կրիմինալ բանդան շարունակել ա կեղեքել ժողովրդին։ Իրանց վեհ դիսկուրսները կամ ընդամենը աղմուկ են ստեղծել, կամ բանդայի ձեռը դառել են գործիք ջուր պղտորելու ու ճահճից դուրս գալու իրական ցանկացած փորձ արժեզրկելու։
Անթիվ անհամար ճիշտ մտքեր կարաս արտահայտես, բայց նայած թե էդ մտքերիցդ որը որտեղ երբ ու ինչ հերթականությամբ ես արտահայտում արդյունքը կարա օգտակար լինի կամ վնասակար։

Քանի դեռ էդ դիսկուրսը մանիպուլացիայի գործիք դառնալով էս պահին երկիրը աղբից մաքրելու առաջնային խնդրի առաջ խոչընդոտ չի առաջացնում, ես դեմ չեմ, ով ում հետ ինչ դիսկուրս ուզում ա թող տանի, թեկուզ եթե ակտուալ չի  :Smile: 

Որ պահին առաջնային խնդրի լուծմանը խանգարում ա, համապատասխան ռեակցիա ենք տալիս, էդքան բան: Մենք էլ մեր դիսկուրսի իրավունքն ունենք ի վերջո  :Wink:

----------

Գաղթական (12.11.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

ՈՒ չէ, ես չեմ փորձում Բյուրի ձախական իդեաները լռեցնել, ուղղակի, երբ պանիկայի մեջ ընկած սկսում եք շուխուռ անել, թե բա․ «հայ–հարայ, մեզ դավաճանել են, Նիկոլը էն չէր ինչ կարծում էինք, մեր ձախական իդեաները չի իրականացնում», ասում եմ հանգստացեք, պանիկայի կարիք չկա, սենց թե նենց հայ ազգը մի օրում ձախական չէր դառնալու, Նիկոլի ձեռն էլ կախարդական փայտիկ չկա։ Ընդամենը փորձում եմ հողից կտրված ակնկալիքները երկնքից իջացնել երկրի վրա, որ ցավոտ հիասթափություններ չլինի։ Սպասելիքները ինչքան իրատեսական լինեն, էնքան մեր դիսկուրսները ավելի էֆեկտիվ ու օգտակար կլինեն։  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

Մի խոսքով, գաղափարական դիսկուրսներ հրապարակ բերելը վատ չի, շատ էլ լավ ու օգտակար ա, քանի դեռ դա չի արվում ապոկալիպտիկ խուճապային էմոցիոնալ տոնով։ Որովհետև էդ դեպքում արդեն ոչ թե գաղափարներն են էական դառնում, այլ խուճապային էմոցիոնալ ֆոնը։ Էդ ա միակ պրոբլեմը։

----------

Աթեիստ (12.11.2018), Տրիբուն (12.11.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան, քաղաքական տարբեր հայացքների տեր տեսաբաններ միշտ էլ ունեցել ենք, բայց իրանց վեհ ելույթներից ժողովրդի տարրական խնդիրները չեն լուծվել․ կրիմինալ բանդան շարունակել ա կեղեքել ժողովրդին։ Իրանց վեհ դիսկուրսները կամ ընդամենը աղմուկ են ստեղծել, կամ բանդայի ձեռը դառել են գործիք ջուր պղտորելու ու ճահճից դուրս գալու իրական ցանկացած փորձ արժեզրկելու։
> Անթիվ անհամար ճիշտ մտքեր կարաս արտահայտես, բայց նայած թե էդ մտքերիցդ որը որտեղ երբ ու ինչ հերթականությամբ ես արտահայտում արդյունքը կարա օգտակար լինի կամ վնասակար։
> 
> Քանի դեռ էդ դիսկուրսը մանիպուլացիայի գործիք դառնալով էս պահին երկիրը աղբից մաքրելու առաջնային խնդրի առաջ խոչընդոտ չի առաջացնում, ես դեմ չեմ, ով ում հետ ինչ դիսկուրս ուզում ա թող տանի, թեկուզ եթե ակտուալ չի 
> 
> Որ պահին առաջնային խնդրի լուծմանը խանգարում ա, համապատասխան ռեակցիա ենք տալիս, էդքան բան: Մենք էլ մեր դիսկուրսի իրավունքն ունենք ի վերջո


Ախպոր պես Արշակ էսօր որևէ վտանգ չկա որ Նիկոլենք չանցնեն։ Շատ շատ ութսուն չէ վաթսուն խփեն։ Արխային։ Ձախ դիսկուրսը վարման հետ ես էլ լիքը անհամաձայնություններ ունեմ բայց կոնկրետ Հայաստանում նոր նոր սաղմնավորվում ա։ Ինձ թվում ա լավ ա։

----------


## Chuk

> Արշակ ջան քո ասելով եթե հասարակության մեծ մասն ու Նիկոլը պատրաստ չեն բայց Բյուրը պատրաստ ա դիսկուրսը հրապարակ բերելու չպիտի անի՞: էդ դեպքում ո՞նց ենք պատրաստ դառնալու եթե ովքեր պատրաստ են չպիտի խոսան։


Շին ջան, ինչքան ուզում ա, թող բարձրաձայնի։ Ու միակը չի։ Շատերն են բարձրաձայնուն։ Մանավանդ էս հարցով ահագին մարդ արտահայտվեց։

Բայց դա էս պահին շատ առանցքային չի դառնալու, որտև մեկը ես ավելի շատ լռելու եմ, քան խոսեմ, որտև չնայած խոսելու բան ունեմ, լռելու անհրաժեշտություն ավելի եմ տեսնում։

Բյուրի ընտրությունը խոսելն ա, մեզնից շատերի ընտըությունը Նիկոլի հիմնական խնդրին աջակցելը։

----------

Գաղթական (12.11.2018)

----------


## varo987

Խնդիրը նրանումա, որ Նիկոլը ու իր թիմը տնտեսությունից ոչինչ չեն հասկանում: Ունեն խորհրդականներ որոնք հինգ հոգով վեց երգ են երգում դրանիցել դառնումա շիլափլավ:
Օրինակ էտ օր ասում են նվազագույն թոշակ ստացողնրի թոշակը բարձրացնում ենք:
Նվազագույն 16հազար դրամ թոշակ ստացողները նրանք ով ընդանրապես ստաժ չունի, ջահել ժամանակ չի աշխատել հարկ ու սոցվճար չի վճարել պետությանը: Հիմա էտ մարդիկ ստանալու են էնքան ինչքան 10տարվա ստաժ ունեցողը:

Մի կողմից ասվումա խրախուսենք աշխատանքը մյուս կողմից խրախուսում են մարդկանց ովքեր ջահել ժամանակ լոդր են եղել 40տարի ոչինչ չեն արել հիմաել բողոքում են թե 16հազար դրամ ենք ստանում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, ինչքան ուզում ա, թող բարձրաձայնի։ Ու միակը չի։ Շատերն են բարձրաձայնուն։ Մանավանդ էս հարցով ահագին մարդ արտահայտվեց։
> 
> Բայց դա էս պահին շատ առանցքային չի դառնալու, որտև մեկը ես ավելի շատ լռելու եմ, քան խոսեմ, որտև չնայած խոսելու բան ունեմ, լռելու անհրաժեշտություն ավելի եմ տեսնում։
> 
> Բյուրի ընտրությունը խոսելն ա, մեզնից շատերի ընտըությունը Նիկոլի հիմնական խնդրին աջակցելը։


Դե ախր ասում ա՝ առաջնային խնդրի լուծմանը խանգարում ա։ Ինձ թվում ա չի խանգարում։ Ֆեյսում մի կես բերան ստատուս եմ գրել, մերս էրեկ հեռախոսով ասում ա այ բալա դրանցից հազիվ ենք պրծել, յանի հանրապետականներից, ասում ա ջրաղացներին ջուր մի լցրա ։)) Հասկանում եմ որ աչքներս վախեցած ա, բայց էդքան պետք չի։ Եթե մեր քննադատելը պիտի հասցնի առաջնային խնդրի ձախողմանը ուրեմն ինչ մեծ սխալներ ա գործելու որ ինչքան քննադատենք որ ձախողվի։ Նիկոլի վարկանիշը հիմա էնքան բարձր ա, ավելի շուտ հանրապետականների հետ գալուց վախը, որ եթե որոշի էլ որ գեյերը կարան ամուսնանան վայթե էլի անցնի։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Շին ջան, ցավոք դեռ վտանգի դեմն առնված չի։

----------

Գաղթական (12.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ինձ հիմա տարրական բաներ ես բացատրում, մտածելով, թե էդքան բան մենակ դու ես հասկանում։ Քո էդ սիրուն ձախական տեսությունները ես էլ գիտեմ, բայց իմ համեստ կարծիքով դու մի քիչ Հայաստանյան իրականությունից կտրվել ես․ էնքան էլ լավ չես պատկերացնում իրավիճակի բազմակողմանիությունը, որ փուլում ինչ ա հնարավոր անել, ումից երբ ինչ կարաս պահանջես։ 
> Էդ մեջբերածդ հոդվածը աչքի անցկացրել եմ, լիքը մարդ հիացած տարածում ա։ Կներես, բայց էդ մարդը յուղ ա վառում։ Նիկոլի թիմը իրականում ոչ նեոլիբերալ ա, ոչ ձախ ա, ոչ աջ ա։ Նիկոլի թիմը, տո հենց Նիկոլն էլ մի հատ եքա խառը բորշ ա, մեջը ինչ ասես չկա (ինչ վատ ա՝ դայվերսիթի, բազմակարծություն, բան  ) Նույն ձևով ոնց էդ հոդվածի հեղինակն ա տարբեր մեջբերումներ անելով կարմիր գիծով կրկնվող նեոլիբերալիստական մտքեր գտնում, մի ուրիշն էլ որ ուզի լիքը կրկնվող ձախական մտքերի ու Նիկոլի շուրջ եղած ձախ մարդկանց ծաղկաքաղ կարա անի ու Նիկոլին ու իրա թիմին ձախ քաղաքական ուժ սարքի։ 
> Մինչդեռ Նիկոլի թիմին հիմա միավորող միակ բանը էդ կոռումպացված կրիմինալ բանդայից Հայաստանը մաքրելու ու օրինական, գաղափարական դաշտ բերելու ցանկությունն ա։ Կոպիտ ասած, մինչև հիմա քաղաքական միակ ակտուալ դիրքորոշումը ծախված լինել–չլինելն ա։ Այ էդքան պրիմիտիվ։ 
> Էս պահին ոչ Նիկոլի թիմը, ոչ էլ ընդհանրապես հայ հասարակությունը պատրաստ չեն ձախ ու աջի ու մնացած քաղաքական–տնտեսական գույների բանավեճ տանելու։ Էդ բանավեճը ցավոք էսօր դեռ ակտուալ չի։ Դեռ էդքան չենք աճել։
> 
> Կսկսի մանրից ակտուալ դառնալ, երբ ժողովուրդը սերժաքոչարյանական կրիմինալ բանդայից մաքրի երկիրը ու գոնե մի անգամ իր սեփական ընտրության իրավունքը հաստատի ու իրացնի։ Կոպիտ ասած, քանի դեռ ընտրության իրավունք ու հնարավորություն չունես, էական չի թե ինչ գաղափարներ ունես, մեկ ա, չես կարողանալու ոչ արտահայտել ոչ իրականացնել գաղափարներդ։ Սկզբից պետք ա խոսքի ու ընտրության իրավունքդ վաստակես, որ հետո իմաստ ունենա գաղափարներ քննարկելդ։ Ժողովրդի դեպքում ընտրության իրավունքը էդ օրինական, արդար ու թափանցիկ ԱԺ ընտրություններ անելն ա։ 
> Այ դրանից հետո նոր մարդիկ կարան ավելի վեհ գաղափարներից վիճեն, Նիկոլն ու իր թիմն էլ ավելի ազատորեն իրանց իրական քաղաքական հայացքները կարտահայտեն, կհասկանանք ով–ով ա, հավանաբար Նիկոլի կուսակցությունն էլ մասերի կբաժանվի ու ընդհանրապես վերջապես իրական քաղաքական–գաղափարական կուսակցություններ կառաջանան ու կփոխարինեն անգաղափար կրիմինալ բանդաներին, քո ձախական ակտիվիզմին էլ ավելի շատ բանի տեղ դնող կլինի։
> 
> Հա, ափսոս, որ առաջիկա ԱԺ ընտրությունները գաղափարական բանավեճի միջավայրում չեն լինելու, բայց հիմա էդ ա մեր ունեցածը․ 25 տարի ճահիճից հետո չէինք կարա միանգամից թռնեինք եսիմուր։ ՈՒ չէ, ԱԺ ընտրությունները գարնանը անելը էդ առումով իրավիճակ չէր փոխելու․ ընդամենը ևսի մի քանի ամիս էինք վատնելու հհկ–քոչարյանական ֆեյքերի թարախի դեմ քյալլա տալու անպտուղ ու քայքայիչ պրոցեսի վրա։ Ինչ ուզում ես արա, մինչև տարածքը հհկ–քոչարյանական թարախից չմաքրվի, մի հատ թափանցիկ ընտրություններ չլինեն, գաղափարական բանավեճ չի կարա լինի։ 
> ...


Արշակ, ստեղ խնդիրն էն ա, որ գաղափարական դիսկուրս չունենալով՝ մենք ոչ թե կրիմինալ բանդայի դեմ ենք պայքարում, այլ մի կրիմինալ բանդան փոխարինում մյուսով։ Կամ լավագույն դեպքում կրիմինալ բանդայի գործողություններն օրինականացնում, ու արդյունքում ամեն ինչ մնում ա նույնը։ Հայաստանի իրականությունից էլ ես էնքան եմ կրտված, ինչքան դու։ Երբ կեղեքված, կոպեկներ աշխատող ժողովուրդը ջղայնացած ոտի ա կանգնում, ասում ա՝ հերիք ա ինձ կեղեքեք, ինքը դա ձախական վեհ գաղափարներից ոգեշնչված չի անում, այլ անում ա, որտև դա ա իրան պետք։ Ու չնայած ժողովուրդը աջ֊ձախ չի ասում դրան, դա պակաս ձախական չի դառնում։ 

Հայաստանում ՀՀԿ֊ական իշխանությունն էլ, կեղեքումն էլ, կոռուպցիան էլ, աշխատանքային պայմաններն էլ ու ամեն ինչն էլ շատ նման ա էն երկրներին, որտեղ կապիտալիզմը նոր֊նոր էր ոտք դրել։ Ու էդ երկրները հիմա էդ վիճակում չեն որտև ոչ թե Նիկոլն էկավ բանդայի դեմն առավ, այլ ձախ շարժումներ էղան տարբեր ալիքներով։ Հայաստանին էլ որ նայես, էստեղ կապիտալիզմը նոր֊նոր ա ոտք դրել։ Ու հեղափոխությունը հենց էդ առաջին ձախ ալիքն էր, որն իշխանության բերեց աջ ուժերի։ 

Էսօր ավելի քան երբևէ պետք ա քաղաքական վերլուծական դիսկուրս, որ հասկացվի՝ ինչ ա կատարվում։ Ու ինչքան Նիկոլն ինչ֊որ իզմերի դեմ լինի, ցանկացած քաղաքական գործողություն կարելի ա գաղափարական վերլուծության ենթարկել։ Ինչ վերաբերում ա Նիկոլի թիմի բազմազան լինելուն, ապա սենց ասեմ։ ՔՊ֊ում կան (կային) բազմազան գաղափարախոսությամբ մարդիկ, ու էդ բազամանության միավորման շնորհիվ հեղափոխությունը հնարավոր դարձավ։ Բայց կոնկրետ տնտեսական քաղաքականությունը Տիգրան Ավինյանի գիծն ա տանում, Նիկոլն էլ հետևից։ Հիմա էս երկարաշունչ գրառումդ որ գրել ես, որևէ կերպ չես հիմնավորում, թե ինչու քո կարծիքով նեոլիբերալ չի ներկայիս իշխանության տարած տնտեսական քաղաքականությունը։ Փաստարկված գրառում անելու փոխարեն էլ հոդվածագրի մասին ասել ես՝ յուղ ա վառում, ինչը բավական վիրավորական ա։ Հետո ի՞նչ, որ հեղինակն ակումբում չի։ Եթե փաստարկներ ունես ասելու, թե ինչու Նիկոլն ու Ավինյանը նեոլիբերալ չեն, ասա։ Թե չէ եթե կրիմինալ բանդայի դեմ պայքարից ենք խոսում, ուրեմն Նիկոլենց թիմը տնտեսական քաղաքականության մասին ընդհանրապես որևէ բառ չպիտի ասեր, ոչ թե սենց ուժեղ աջ գիծ առաջ տաներ։

----------

Շինարար (12.11.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> ՈՒ չէ, ես չեմ փորձում Բյուրի ձախական իդեաները լռեցնել, ուղղակի, երբ պանիկայի մեջ ընկած սկսում եք շուխուռ անել, թե բա․ «հայ–հարայ, մեզ դավաճանել են, Նիկոլը էն չէր ինչ կարծում էինք, մեր ձախական իդեաները չի իրականացնում», ասում եմ հանգստացեք, պանիկայի կարիք չկա, սենց թե նենց հայ ազգը մի օրում ձախական չէր դառնալու, Նիկոլի ձեռն էլ կախարդական փայտիկ չկա։ Ընդամենը փորձում եմ հողից կտրված ակնկալիքները երկնքից իջացնել երկրի վրա, որ ցավոտ հիասթափություններ չլինի։ Սպասելիքները ինչքան իրատեսական լինեն, էնքան մեր դիսկուրսները ավելի էֆեկտիվ ու օգտակար կլինեն։


Կախարդական փայտի՞կ։ Տեսնես որտե՞ղ եմ լսել էս արտահայտությունը։

----------


## Արշակ

> Կախարդական փայտի՞կ։ Տեսնես որտե՞ղ եմ լսել էս արտահայտությունը։


Չգիտեմ. երևի քո կողմից չսիրված ինչ֊որ մեկից, որով ավտոմատ էդ արտահայտությունը քըխ ա դառնում  :LOL:  

Մնացածին ավելի ուշ կպատասխանեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Շինարար

> Չգիտեմ. երևի քո կողմից չսիրված ինչ֊որ մեկից, որով ավտոմատ էդ արտահայտությունը քըխ ա դառնում  
> 
> Մնացածին ավելի ուշ կպատասխանեմ


Խնդիրն էդ ա որ կախարդական փայտիկ պետք չի։ Պետք ա խոսել խնդիրներից։ Ոչ թե ամեն ինչ սքողենք թե հազիվ ենք պրծել հանրապետականներից։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կախարդական փայտի՞կ։ Տեսնես որտե՞ղ եմ լսել էս արտահայտությունը։


Նիկոլը իրա բերանով ասել ա, որ ունի կախարդական փայտիկ։  :LOL:

----------

Շինարար (12.11.2018)

----------


## varo987

Էտ խոսակցությունները որ վայ հակահեղափոխականները կգան լրիվ արհեստական են:
Սերժը Քոչարյանը երբեքել հետ չեն գա: Հետ գալու միակ տարբերակը նայա որ ՔՊ-ն ինքը ժամանակի ընթացքում վերածվի ՀՀԿ/ՀՀՇ-ի:
Դրա ռիսկը շատ մեծա: 
Իշխանությունը փչացնելու հատկություն ունի: Կան 23-24տաերկան ջահելներ որ ասում են ես սկզբունքային եմ հայրենասեր եմ էս եմ էնեմ, բայց իրականում էտ ջահելի ձեռը ոչ մի լծակ չիել եղել:
 100դրամ տվելա գազելով գնացելա դասի մեկել ակտիվ մասնակցելա միտինգներին:
Այ երբ միլիոնավոր դոլլարներ պետական բյուջեյի միջողներ իրա ձեռքի տակով անցնեն, լուրջ որոշումներ կայացնելու իրավունք ունենա  նոր կերևա սկբունքայինա թե ինչա:

Եթե չքնադատեն, իրանց փչանալու շանսը մեծանումա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .... ուրեմն Նիկոլենց թիմը տնտեսական քաղաքականության մասին ընդհանրապես որևէ բառ չպիտի ասեր, ոչ թե սենց ուժեղ աջ գիծ առաջ տաներ։


Բյուր, քո հետ նույնիսկ ՀՀԿ-ն համաձայն չի  :LOL: 




> 2. Փաշինյանի պաշտոնավարումը. սպասումներ և իրականություն
> ․․․․․
> Անժխտելի է հասարակական սատրաման բարձր աստիճանը և կառավարության գործունեությունից դրական սպասելիքները: Այդուհանդերձ, ակներև են թույլ տրված լրջագույն սխալները.
> ․․․․
> 3.* Տնտեսավարողների նկատամամբ դրսևորվում է կանխակալ, թշնամական վերաբերմունք: Գործարարներն ապրիորի դիտվում են որպես հանցագործներ:*
> Լրջագույն մարտահրավերների առջև են կանգնեցվել արտասահմանյան ներդրողները, ինչը լրջագույն հարված է երկրի միջազգային վարկանիշին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քո հետ նույնիսկ ՀՀԿ-ն համաձայն չի


Հակառակը, ՀՀԿ֊ի էս ասածը ցույց ա տալիս, որ իրանք գաղափարապես նույնն են  :LOL:  ՀՀԿ֊ն ասում ա՝ միջազգային ներդրողին ես ավելի լավ կբերեմ, բիզնեսնմենին օլիգարխ սարքելն էլ իմ մոտ ավելի լավ ա ստացվում  :LOL:   Կարճ ասած՝ ասում ա դուք դիլետանտ եք սենց հարցերում, ոչ թե դուք սխալ գաղափարներ ունեք։

----------


## Ձայնալար

Աղքատության նպաստ ստանալու չափորոշիչներին ինչ-որ մեկը ծանոթ ա՞: Իմ հասկանալով Նիկոլն ասել ա, որ ստեղ խնդիր կա: Չի ասել պետք ա նպաստը կտրել: Իմ հասկանալով առաջի խնդիրը արդար բաշխումն ա: Երկրորդ խնդիրն էն ա, որ նպաստի պատճառով մարդիկ չխուսափեն աշխատելուց, կամ, ավելի շուտ, երևի գրանցված աշխատելուց («պետք է խրախուսենք աշխատանքը»): 

Նախագիծ կա գնումներից տարվա վերջում քեշբեք տալու, եթե սա աշխատի, կարան տոկոսներն ու նպաստի չափը նենց հաշվեն, որ իմաստ չունենա գնումները թաքցնելը, իսկ ում գնումները քիչ լինեն ինչ-որ շեմից, նպաստ ստանա: 

Կովի պատմությունն ընդամենը օրինակ ա ու որ հաշվում ես, մի կովի տված կաթը գումարի վերածած համեմատելի ա ամսական նպաստի չափին: Էդ դեպքում տրամաբանական ա, որ կարող են լինել մարդիկ, ովքեր կովը կմորթեն, որ նպաստ ստանան: Հիմա ինձ էլ աշխատավարձիս 70%-ը նպաստ տան, գործից դուրս կգամ  :LOL:

----------

Արշակ (12.11.2018), Շինարար (12.11.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Աղքատության նպաստ ստանալու չափորոշիչներին ինչ-որ մեկը ծանոթ ա՞: Իմ հասկանալով Նիկոլն ասել ա, որ ստեղ խնդիր կա: Չի ասել պետք ա նպաստը կտրել: Իմ հասկանալով առաջի խնդիրը արդար բաշխումն ա: Երկրորդ խնդիրն էն ա, որ նպաստի պատճառով մարդիկ չխուսափեն աշխատելուց, կամ, ավելի շուտ, երևի գրանցված աշխատելուց («պետք է խրախուսենք աշխատանքը»): 
> 
> Նախագիծ կա գնումներից տարվա վերջում քեշբեք տալու, եթե սա աշխատի, կարան տոկոսներն ու նպաստի չափը նենց հաշվեն, որ իմաստ չունենա գնումները թաքցնելը, իսկ ում գնումները քիչ լինեն ինչ-որ շեմից, նպաստ ստանա: 
> 
> Կովի պատմությունն ընդամենը օրինակ ա ու որ հաշվում ես, մի կովի տված կաթը գումարի վերածած համեմատելի ա ամսական նպաստի չափին: Էդ դեպքում տրամաբանական ա, որ կարող են լինել մարդիկ, ովքեր կովը կմորթեն, որ նպաստ ստանան: Հիմա ինձ էլ աշխատավարձիս 70%-ը նպաստ տան, գործից դուրս կգամ


Հենց էդ ա որ պետք ա խոսան ոչ թե նպաստից այլ աշխատանքային պայմանների բարելավումից՝ աշխատավարձ, տրամաբանական ծանրաբեռնվածություն, ոչ աշխատանքային օրեր, արձակուրդ ու արձակուրդային, արդյունքի արդարացի բաշխում։ Որ պալատներում ապրող շեֆը մեծ մեծ չխոսա թե գործ եմ տալիս չեն գալիս աշխատեն։ Չեմ գալիս որովհետև իմ քրտինքը օգտագործում ես որ դու հարստանաս իսկ ինձ կոպեկներ ես տալիս։ Էս թեման ա պետք շրջանառվել թե չէ նպաստ հա նպաստ։ Մենք հենց գիտեինք թալանն ա խնդիրը պարզվում ա թոշակառու ծնողներս որ իրանց տասնվեց հազար թոշակի հետ նպաստ են ստանում թամբալ են։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.11.2018), Տրիբուն (12.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սերժը Քոչարյանը երբեքել հետ չեն գա:


Էդ էլ ու պըրծ )))
Հա, իհարկե Սերժն ու Ռոբը էլ հետ չեն գա:
Կգան ասենք Փանոսն ու Լյուդվիգը, կամ էլ՝ Վիգենն ու Կարենը:
Կամ էլ կգան ոչ թե ՀՀԿ անվամբ, այլ՝ մեկ ուրիշ..
նե սուծ'..

Հարցն էնա, որ մենք էսօր նորմալ գաղափարախոսությամբ կուսակցություններից բացի նորմալ առաջնորդ էլ չունենք՝ Նիկոլից բացի:

Հները չեն թողել ոչ ոք աճի:

Հիմա գերխնդիրա բազմակարծիք ԱԺ ձևավորել արտահերթին հաջորդող ընտրություններին:

Դրանից հետո էլ կերևա, թե դաշտն ինչքանով հասցրել զարգանա:

Թե մինչև էդ ուրիշ նորմալ ազգանվեր ու պետականամետ լիդեր(ներ) հասցրած լինեն աճել՝ դրանից սաղս էլ կշահենք:

Իսկ մինչ դա պետքա Նիկոլենց չխամգարել երկիրը ոտքի հանել, ինչը չի ենթադրում կոպիտ սխալները կուլ տալ:

Շեշտում եմ՝ կոպիտ սխալները, քանի որ մանր-մունրներից ոչ մեկս էլ ապահովագրված չենք:
Նոր են ու դեռ լիքը սովորելու տեղ ունեն:

Ճահճացման տասնամյայներից հետո առավել քան նորմալա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Խիստ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ էս մի նորաստեղծը Քոչի պրոյեկտ ա։

https://web.facebook.com/hasak/



Ու հեսա մի քանիսն էլ ծլելու են։

----------


## Շինարար

Մի բան էլ ասեմ էլի։ Նենց չի որ Բյուրը ինչ որ ուլտրա թե ինֆրա ձախ բաներ ա ասում՝ հարստության ազգայնացում չեմ իմանում ինչեր։ Ամեամինիմալ դեֆոլտ ընկալելի բաներ ա ասում որոնց կարիքը պիտի չլիներ։ Մեկը ես առայժմ համակրում եմ Նիկոլին ձայնի հնարավորություն ունենայի կաջակցեի էլ բայց նենց տպավորություն ա որ մենակ ինքն ա աշխատում սաղ թիմում դառելա մուժիկի Իլյիչը ու լավ կլինի որ դժգոհություները տեղ հասնեն որ վերանայի որոշ բաներ։

----------

Աթեիստ (12.11.2018), Տրիբուն (12.11.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

«Քաղաքացու որոշում» սոցիալ-դեմոկրատական կուսակցության դեպքում սկի տենց կասկածներ չունեմ, ու հուսով եմ լուրջ այլըտրանք կլինեն հներին։

----------


## Շինարար

> Նիկոլը իրա բերանով ասել ա, որ ունի կախարդական փայտիկ։


Բա գիտես խի էի ասում :ԴԴ

----------

Ձայնալար (12.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> «Քաղաքացու որոշում» սոցիալ-դեմոկրատական կուսակցության դեպքում սկի տենց կասկածներ չունեմ, ու հուսով եմ լուրջ այլըտրանք կլինեն հներին։


Հլը ու ունենայիր  :Jpit:  էս կուսակցության հետևում կանգնած մարդիկ եթե չլինեին, Նիկոլը մեջտեղից էլ ճղվեր, հեղափոխություն չէր կարողանալու անել։ Սրանք էն մարդիկ են, որոնք նոր իշխանություններից պատառ պոկելու փոխարեն իրենց գաղափարներին հավատարիմ են մնում ու քաղաքական պայքար սկսում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աղքատության նպաստ ստանալու չափորոշիչներին ինչ-որ մեկը ծանոթ ա՞: Իմ հասկանալով Նիկոլն ասել ա, որ ստեղ խնդիր կա: Չի ասել պետք ա նպաստը կտրել: Իմ հասկանալով առաջի խնդիրը արդար բաշխումն ա: Երկրորդ խնդիրն էն ա, որ նպաստի պատճառով մարդիկ չխուսափեն աշխատելուց, կամ, ավելի շուտ, երևի գրանցված աշխատելուց («պետք է խրախուսենք աշխատանքը»):


Ապեր, ուրեմն ընտանեկան նպաստների նշանակելու համակարգը Հայաստանում դեռ 90-ականների վերջերին ա մշակվել, ավտոմատացվել, ներդրվել (Փարոս համակագ) ու իր՝ ենթադրաբար բոլոր թերություններով համարվել ա նախկին ԽՍՀՄ տարածքում գործող ամենալավ համակարգերից մեկը, որը ուզեցել են լիքը երկրներ իրանց մոտ կրկնօրինակեն։ 

Ահագին բարդ համակարգ ա, ու հաստատ մի կովով չի որոշվում։ Ինքը եկամուտների ուղղակի հաշվարկի ու ունեցվածքի ու ծախսային պրոքսիներով աշխատող գնահատման համակարգ ա, որի արդյունքում որոշվում ա ընտանիքի անապահովության մակարդակը ու նշանակվում ա։ Քանի որ երկու բառով բացատրելու չի, ավելի լավ ա սենց արագ աչքի անցկացրու ստեղ բավականին լավ բացատրված ա։ 

Էս համակարգը ամեն տարի վերանայվում ա, քանի որ գնային փոփոխություններ են լինում, այլ գործոնների փոփոխություններ են լինում, և այլն և այլն։ Խնդիրը համակարգի մեջ չի, այլ նրա մեջ, որ նպաստների արդյունավետությունը կասկածի տակ ա դրվում մի երկրում, որտեղ մոտ 30 տոկոս աղաքատություն կա, ու 15 տոկոս ծայրահեղ աղքատություն։ Ու կասկածի տակ ա դրվում շատ պարզ օրինակներով - մի կով, հեուստացույց, մալինա հավաքել, ծուլություն։ Ես չեմ բացառում, որ համակարգում կարող ա լիքը մարդիկ կան, որոնք չպետք ա լինեն համակարգում։ Դա համակարգի հասցեականության խնդիր ա, ու հնարավոր ա նաև համակարգում կոռուպցիայի խնդիր ա։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.11.2018), Բիձա (18.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շին ջան, ցավոք դեռ վտանգի դեմն առնված չի։


Մազալու կլինի արդար ընտրություններով ՀՀԿ-ն էլի կրի էս ընտրությունները  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մազալու կլինի արդար ընտրություններով ՀՀԿ-ն էլի կրի էս ընտրությունները


Կրելը չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ կմտնեն ԱԺ  :Jpit:  ու բոց ա լինելու, որ Շարմազանովը կամ Աշոտյանը Նիկոլի գոռգոռացող ֆունկցիան իրա վրա վերցնի

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Հենց էդ ա որ պետք ա խոսան ոչ թե նպաստից այլ աշխատանքային պայմանների բարելավումից՝ աշխատավարձ, տրամաբանական ծանրաբեռնվածություն, ոչ աշխատանքային օրեր, արձակուրդ ու արձակուրդային, արդյունքի արդարացի բաշխում։ Որ պալատներում ապրող շեֆը մեծ մեծ չխոսա թե գործ եմ տալիս չեն գալիս աշխատեն։ Չեմ գալիս որովհետև իմ քրտինքը օգտագործում ես որ դու հարստանաս իսկ ինձ կոպեկներ ես տալիս։ Էս թեման ա պետք շրջանառվել թե չէ նպաստ հա նպաստ։ Մենք հենց գիտեինք թալանն ա խնդիրը պարզվում ա թոշակառու ծնողներս որ իրանց տասնվեց հազար թոշակի հետ նպաստ են ստանում թամբալ են։


Շին, բայց չի ասել չէ՞ բոլոր նպաստ ստացողները թամբալ են: Աշխատանքային պայմանների բարելավում իհարկե պետք ա, տեղական ընկերություններում լրիվ բառդակ ա (ՏՏ-ն ու բանկերը չհաշված), աշխատում են շաբաթական 50-60 ժամ, արձակուրդ մարձակուրդ չկա, աշխատավարձը չգրանցված և այլը: Բայց դա չի հակասում մյուս երևույթին: Կարող ա էդ թամբալությունը չնչին տոկոս ա, բայց երևույթը կա: Հազար տեղից բողոք եմ լսել, որ ասենք մեկն ուզում ա իրա ստեփանավանի տունը վերանորոգի, տեղացիները չեն գալի աշխատեն Երևանից ա մարդ տանում: Հենց երեկ մեր շենքի տղեքը մեկից բամբասում էին, որ գործ կար անելու, կանչեցին շենքի պարապներից մեկին (ով ֆիզիկապես սաղիցս մի քանի անգամ ուժեղ ա, բայց գործ չունի, սաղ օրը շենքը դեմը կանգնած սրանից նրանից սիգարետ ու պիվի փող ա մուֆտում) ասեց շատ պետքս ա, գամ աշխատեմ: Ոչմեկ չի ասում, որ գործը թափած ա, պայմաններն էլ ընտիր, մարդիկ չեն ուզում աշխատեն: Գործ չկա, պայմաններն էլ շատ վատն են, բայց թամբալություն էլ կա: Հենց էսօր Երևանում բանվորի դիֆիցիտ ա, ճիշտ ա օրը 5000 են տալի, ինչը ծանր աշխատանքի համար ահավոր փոքր գումար ա, ու ամեն մարդ չի, որ ֆիզիկապես կարա անի, բայց ամսվա մեջ գոնե 15 օր որ էդ գործն անեն, նպաստից երկու անգամ ավել կլինի գումարը:

Կարճ ասած՝ շեշտադրումը երևի սխալ էր, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ սխալ բան չի ասել: Միգուցե կիսատ ա ասել:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.11.2018), Գաղթական (12.11.2018)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ապեր, ուրեմն ընտանեկան նպաստների նշանակելու համակարգը Հայաստանում դեռ 90-ականների վերջերին ա մշակվել, ավտոմատացվել, ներդրվել (Փարոս համակագ) ու իր՝ ենթադրաբար բոլոր թերություններով համարվել ա նախկին ԽՍՀՄ տարածքում գործող ամենալավ համակարգերից մեկը, որը ուզեցել են լիքը երկրներ իրանց մոտ կրկնօրինակեն։ 
> 
> Ահագին բարդ համակարգ ա, ու հաստատ մի կովով չի որոշվում։ Ինքը եկամուտների ուղղակի հաշվարկի ու ունեցվածքի ու ծախսային պրոքսիներով աշխատող գնահատման համակարգ ա, որի արդյունքում որոշվում ա ընտանիքի անապահովության մակարդակը ու նշանակվում ա։ Քանի որ երկու բառով բացատրելու չի, ավելի լավ ա սենց արագ աչքի անցկացրու ստեղ բավականին լավ բացատրված ա։ 
> 
> Էս համակարգը ամեն տարի վերանայվում ա, քանի որ գնային փոփոխություններ են լինում, այլ գործոնների փոփոխություններ են լինում, և այլն և այլն։ Խնդիրը համակարգի մեջ չի, այլ նրա մեջ, որ նպաստների արդյունավետությունը կասկածի տակ ա դրվում մի երկրում, որտեղ մոտ 30 տոկոս աղաքատություն կա, ու 15 տոկոս ծայրահեղ աղքատություն։ Ու կասկածի տակ ա դրվում շատ պարզ օրինակներով - մի կով, հեուստացույց, մալինա հավաքել, ծուլություն։ Ես չեմ բացառում, որ համակարգում կարող ա լիքը մարդիկ կան, որոնք չպետք ա լինեն համակարգում։ Դա համակարգի հասցեականության խնդիր ա, ու հնարավոր ա նաև համակարգում կոռուպցիայի խնդիր ա։


Լրիվ նայեցի, հաճելիորեն զարմացած եմ: Մենակ էն տարածքային սոցապի տեսուչների պահն ա անկապ, բայց դե առանց դրա երևի չի լինի: Մեկ էլ պարզ չի, թե դրսից ուղարկվող գումարները ոնց են վերահսկում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, բայց չի ասել չէ՞ բոլոր նպաստ ստացողները թամբալ են: Աշխատանքային պայմանների բարելավում իհարկե պետք ա, տեղական ընկերություններում լրիվ բառդակ ա (ՏՏ-ն ու բանկերը չհաշված), աշխատում են շաբաթական 50-60 ժամ, արձակուրդ մարձակուրդ չկա, աշխատավարձը չգրանցված և այլը: Բայց դա չի հակասում մյուս երևույթին: Կարող ա էդ թամբալությունը չնչին տոկոս ա, բայց երևույթը կա: Հազար տեղից բողոք եմ լսել, որ ասենք մեկն ուզում ա իրա ստեփանավանի տունը վերանորոգի, տեղացիները չեն գալի աշխատեն Երևանից ա մարդ տանում: Հենց երեկ մեր շենքի տղեքը մեկից բամբասում էին, որ գործ կար անելու, կանչեցին շենքի պարապներից մեկին (ով ֆիզիկապես սաղիցս մի քանի անգամ ուժեղ ա, բայց գործ չունի, սաղ օրը շենքը դեմը կանգնած սրանից նրանից սիգարետ ու պիվի փող ա մուֆտում) ասեց շատ պետքս ա, գամ աշխատեմ: Ոչմեկ չի ասում, որ գործը թափած ա, պայմաններն էլ ընտիր, մարդիկ չեն ուզում աշխատեն: Գործ չկա, պայմաններն էլ շատ վատն են, բայց թամբալություն էլ կա: Հենց էսօր Երևանում բանվորի դիֆիցիտ ա, ճիշտ ա օրը 5000 են տալի, ինչը ծանր աշխատանքի համար ահավոր փոքր գումար ա, ու ամեն մարդ չի, որ ֆիզիկապես կարա անի, բայց ամսվա մեջ գոնե 15 օր որ էդ գործն անեն, նպաստից երկու անգամ ավել կլինի գումարը:
> 
> Կարճ ասած՝ շեշտադրումը երևի սխալ էր, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ սխալ բան չի ասել: Միգուցե կիսատ ա ասել:


շատ էլ որ երևույթը կա, ես ոնց հասկանամ՝ ինձ նկատի ունի, թե չէ, կոնկրետ թվեր ա ասում՝ ութ հարյուր հազար, բան: ու էդ ենթադրյալ թամբալների մասին առանց խորանալու չի կարա հրապարակային պնդում անի՝ հազար ու մի պատճառ կարա լինի՝ գրիժա, մտավոր առողջության խնդիրներ, գեմառո...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.11.2018), Ձայնալար (12.11.2018), Տրիբուն (12.11.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կրելը չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ կմտնեն ԱԺ  ու բոց ա լինելու, որ Շարմազանովը կամ Աշոտյանը Նիկոլի գոռգոռացող ֆունկցիան իրա վրա վերցնի


մի այլ կարգի կկասկածեմ էդ ընտրությունների արդյունքների վրա, կամ ազգիս բանականության, կամ իմ բանականության: ո՞նց կարա հանրապետականը մտնի ազգային ժողով

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կրելը չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ կմտնեն ԱԺ  ու բոց ա լինելու, որ Շարմազանովը կամ Աշոտյանը Նիկոլի գոռգոռացող ֆունկցիան իրա վրա վերցնի


Ես գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ իրանք չեն հաղթահարելու անցողիկը ու չեն մտնելու ԱԺ։ Իրանց էս վերջին հայտարարությունից պարզ ա, որ իրանք վաբշե իրանց դասը չեն սովորել։ Նույն վերամբարձ տոնը, յանի ամեն մեկի մեջ մի հատ հատ Նժդեհ ա նստած, նույն ինքնավստահությունը, նույն համոզվածությունը, որ իրան սաղ ճիշտ են արել։ Մի գրամ զղջում չկա մեջները։ Մի բան էլ ոնց որ մենք ենք մեղավոր, որ իրանց ճիշտ չենք հասկացել ու մեր դեբիլության պատճառով Նիկոլը զավթել ա իշխանությունը։ 

Մեր ժողովուրդը իմաստուն ա, չի թողնի որ սրանք մի գրամ հույս ունենան, որ իրանք քոռ կոպեի արժեք ունեն։

----------


## Գաղթական

> շատ էլ որ երևույթը կա, ես ոնց հասկանամ՝ ինձ նկատի ունի, թե չէ, կոնկրետ թվեր ա ասում՝ ութ հարյուր հազար, բան: ու էդ ենթադրյալ թամբալների մասին առանց խորանալու չի կարա հրապարակային պնդում անի՝ հազար ու մի պատճառ կարա լինի՝ գրիժա, մտավոր առողջության խնդիրներ, գեմառո...


Ախպեր լավա երկրում 800.000 թամբալ լինի, քան թե՝ անաշխատունակ ու մտավոր հետամնաց ))

Հիմա հհկ-ն ստեղ լիներ՝ կասեր բա դուք գիտեիք էդ ո՞վ էր հեղափոխություն աբում ու Նիկոլին առաջ բրդում:
Հենա՝ Շինարարի պեչատած 800.000-նա, որ, Չուկի ասելով, պլյուս մինուս 50.000, ՔՊ-ին ձենա տալու )))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լրիվ նայեցի, հաճելիորեն զարմացած եմ: Մենակ էն տարածքային սոցապի տեսուչների պահն ա անկապ, բայց դե առանց դրա երևի չի լինի: Մեկ էլ պարզ չի, թե դրսից ուղարկվող գումարները ոնց են վերահսկում:


Դրսից փոխանցվող գումարների պահով բան չեմ կարա ասեմ, բայց հաստատ որևէ քչից շատից խելքին մոտ մեթոդ գոյություն ունի։ 

Իսկ սոցապ տեսուչ, կամ սոցիալական ախատողի ֆունկցիան շատ կարևոր ա - էս մարդիկ տեղում պիտի ընտրանքային կամ ամբողջկան վերահսկողություն անեն՝ կոնկրետ տներ այցելությունների միջոցով։ Նախ էտ տղում վերֆիկացիայա, որ մարդն իրոք աղքատ ա։ Հաճախ մարդիկ թղթերով չեն կարում ցույց տան իրանց վիճակը,  բայց սոց աշխատողը մտնում ա տուն ու մի աչքով հասկանում ա, որ ս մարդկանց իչակը վիճակ չի, ու իրանց աջակցություն ա պետք։ Հետո, ահագին ընտանիքներ կան, որտեղ խնդիրը մենակ նպաստը չի - էտ մարդիկ հածմանդամ ունեն, երեխա կա, որը դպրոց չի գնում, հոգեբանական աջակցության կարիք ունեն, կամ ընդհանրապես անտեղյակ են, այսինքն ընկել են ծանր վիճակի մեջ ու չեն պատկերացնում, ոնց դուրս գան, կամ նույնիսկ տեղեկացված չեն, որ պետական աջակցության ծրագրեր կան։ 

Ապեր, հենց հարցը սրանում ա, որ էս նպաստները խնդիրը մատի փաթաթան սարքել ու ամեն ելույթի ժամանակ մեջ քցել պետք չի։ Ինքը զգայույն հարց ա։ Դու մի հատ անցնես որոշ գյուական համայնքներով, ընկեր, նենց բաներ կարող ա տենաս, մազերդ բիզ-բիզ կանգնի։ 

Ու վերջում, էլի եմ ասում, համակարգը իդեալական չի, լիքը բացեր կան, լիքը հավայի ստացողներ կան։ Բայց վարչապետից մարդիկ, հատկապես ծայրահեղ աղքատները, կարեկցանք ու աջակցություն են ուզում լսեն, ոչ թե, որ սաղ լոդր են ու 300.000 մարդ աշխատում ա, որ 800.000 լոդր պահի։ Չկա աշխարհում տենց երկիր, որտեղ աշխատանքի շուկան հասանելի ու եկամտաբեր աշխատանք ա առաջարկում, ու մարդիկ աղքատության մեջ նստած նպաստի են սպասում։ Բելգիայի կամ Ֆրանսիայի օրինակները տեղին չեն, քանի որ ընդեղ լրիվ ուրիշ խնդիր ա, ու ուրիշ «աշխատանք/աշխատավարձ/գործազրկություն/գործազրկության նպաստ/սոցիալական աջակցություն»  վարքագիծ ա գործում ու աշխատանքի շուկան, հատկապես գյուղատնտեսության ոլորտում, լրիվ ուրիշ կառուցվածք ունի։

----------

Շինարար (12.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բելգիայի կամ Ֆրանսիայի օրինակները տեղին չեն, քանի որ ընդեղ լրիվ ուրիշ խնդիր ա, ու ուրիշ «աշխատանք/աշխատավարձ/գործազրկություն/գործազրկության նպաստ/սոցիալական աջակցություն»  վարքագիծ ա գործում ու աշխատանքի շուկան, հատկապես գյուղատնտեսության ոլորտում, լրիվ ուրիշ կառուցվածք ունի։


Բելգիայի օրինակը ո՞րնա հորոխպեր:
Որ ասում էի էստեղ էլ ե՞ն չարաշահողները խնդիր ու դա Հայաստանի մենաշնորհը չի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բելգիայի օրինակը ո՞րնա հորոխպեր:
> Որ ասում էի էստեղ էլ ե՞ն չարաշահողները խնդիր ու դա Հայաստանի մենաշնորհը չի:


Բելգիա լոդրն ու Հայաստանի լոդրը տարբեր լոդրներ են, ասածս էտ ա, ընկեր  :LOL:  Ուզում եմ ասեմ, ասենք Բելգիայում մարդիկ կան, որ նախընտրում են նպաստ ստանալ ու չաշխատել։ Կարող ա Հայաստանում էլ կան։ Բայց սրանց պատճառները տարբեր են, քանի որ տարբեր են նպաստի չափերը, նշանակման հիմքերը, սոցիալական աջակցության այլ փաթեթների գոյությունը, բոլորին տրամադրվող կրթության ու առողջապահության համակարգը, ու վերջում աշխատանքի շուկայի պահանջները ու առաջարկվող աշխատանքներն ու աշխատավարձերը։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ախպեր լավա երկրում 800.000 թամբալ լինի, քան թե՝ անաշխատունակ ու մտավոր հետամնաց ))
> 
> Հիմա հհկ-ն ստեղ լիներ՝ կասեր բա դուք գիտեիք էդ ո՞վ էր հեղափոխություն աբում ու Նիկոլին առաջ բրդում:
> Հենա՝ Շինարարի պեչատած 800.000-նա, որ, Չուկի ասելով, պլյուս մինուս 50.000, ՔՊ-ին ձենա տալու )))


Անձամբ իմ կարծիքով ուղղակի գործազուրկ են՝ տարբեր ու տարաբնույթ պատճառներով: Իմ ուղեղս չի մտնում Նիկոլը չլինի ով ուզւոմ ա լինի մի բան տուֆտել ա հիմա էլ հալած յուղի տեղ ընդւոնում ենք: Մեկը կար ակումբում մի անգամ սենց մի բան դուրս տվեց դեռ Սերժի վաղտերով, արդյունքում տուգանային ստացա: Փաստորեն իրոք մեր խնդիրը թամբալությունն ա, բա ո՞ւմ դեմ էր հեղափոխությունը: Լավ եք էլի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անձամբ իմ կարծիքով ուղղակի գործազուրկ են՝ տարբեր ու տարաբնույթ պատճառներով: Իմ ուղեղս չի մտնում Նիկոլը չլինի ով ուզւոմ ա լինի մի բան տուֆտել ա հիմա էլ հալած յուղի տեղ ընդւոնում ենք: Մեկը կար ակումբում մի անգամ սենց մի բան դուրս տվեց դեռ Սերժի վաղտերով, արդյունքում տուգանային ստացա: Փաստորեն իրոք մեր խնդիրը թամբալությունն ա, բա ո՞ւմ դեմ էր հեղափոխությունը: Լավ եք էլի:


Ապեր, օդի մեջ կրակած հավայի թիվ ա։ Չկա տենց թիվ Հայաստանում, որ 300 հազար մարդ ա աշխատում, ու 800 հազար լոդր տունը վեր ընգած ա։ Գլխանց ասածս էտ ա, որ փնթի ելույթի տպավորություն ա, օդի մեջ կրակած թվերով, ինչ-որ անտեղի միտք արտահայտելու համար, ինչ-որ անիմաստ վայրում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նախագիծ կա գնումներից տարվա վերջում քեշբեք տալու, եթե սա աշխատի, կարան տոկոսներն ու նպաստի չափը նենց հաշվեն, որ իմաստ չունենա գնումները թաքցնելը, իսկ ում գնումները քիչ լինեն ինչ-որ շեմից, նպաստ ստանա:


Էս պահով ․․․ 

Ուրեմն հետաքրքիր նախագիծ ա, չնայած չեմ հասկանում, թե տեխնիկապես ոնց են իրականացնելու։ Ասում են ID քարտերի միջոցով։ Բայց դե ոնց ա քեշբեքը ID քարտի վրա գրանցվելու ու հետո ոնց ես քեշդ ստանալու, քարտիդ են նստացնելու, չեկն են տալու որ առևտուր անես, քեշ փողն առենելու ենք տղեքով խմենք ․․․․․ ոնց ․․․ օրիգինալ գաղափար ա ․․․ տենանք։ 

Բայց ես չեմ կարծում, որ սա նպաստ նշանակելու համար ա։ Ավելի շուտ նրա համար ա, որ նախ բոլորը ՀԴՄ պահանջեն։ Երկրորդ, երևի որ մանրից սկսեն ծախսերը նայել ու հետո համեմատել եկամտի ու վճարած եկամտահարկի հետ, ու եթե ծախսերդ մի տաս անգամ ավելի լինեն հայտարարագրածդ եկամտից, ասեն գյալ բուռդա ու յաթաղանը քաշեն  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մանթո եմ: Գիտեի, բայց չէի ուզում հավատալ ((
> 
> *Ընդունել եմ ՀՀԿ ցուցակով արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններին մասնակցելու առաջարկը. Դավիթ Շահնազարյան*


Լուզեռ շան որդի, էլի ․․․ դրա համար էլ ՀՀԿ-ն ԱԺ չի մտնելու, քանի որ հույսը դրել ա իրա մուտիլովշիկների ու սնեց վաղուց դուրս գրված լուզեռների վրա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու որպեսզի պարզ լինի, թե ինչի վարչապետը տենց բան պիտի չասի, տեսեք թե ոնց են արագ որոշ մարդիկ սկսում էտ միքտը չարաշահել։ 

Տնակից դուրս չեն գալիս, որ նպաստ ստանան




> Էսօր մարդը մնում է տնակի մեջ միայն այն բանի համար, որ նպաստ ստանա, մարդուն բնակարան ես տալիս, չի դուրս գալիս տնակից, որ շարունակի նպաստառու մնալ: Բայց սա անթույլատրելի է: Եկեք ուղերձը հղենք, բայց հստակ տնակների թիվը չնշենք, որովհետեւ մեզ մոտ կա մի ցուցակ 1014 հոգանոց, որոնք անօթեւան են համարվում, բայց պետությունն ասում է՝ անօթեւան չեն:


Ուրեմն, Հայաստանի ամենահայտնի հազար կուսակցություն փոխած ուռուգլուխը, որը բոլոր մեղքերիս համար Գյումրիի քաղաքապետն ա, հայտարարում ա, որ մարդիկ կան որ տնակից դուրս չեն գալիս, որ նպաստ ստանան, սա անթույլատրելի է։ Թիվ բան չենք ասում, խաբար չենք, կամ կարևոր չի, բայց դե տեսեք էլի, սենց մարդիկ կան, էլի։ 

Ջոգի, մի անտեղի հայտարարությունն ինչ էֆեկտ ա ունենում։ Սաղ էլ գիտեն, որ Գյումրին ամենաղքատ բնակավայրերից ա։ Հիմա պարզ հարց ․․․ ինչի՞ պիտի մարդը որոշի մնա տնակի մեջ, էտ անմարդկային պայմաններում, ցրտի ու խոնավության մեջ, որ նպաստ ստանա, եթե իրան պետություն մուֆթա, գեղեցիկ, քարաշեն շենքում տաք ու կոկիկ բնակարան ա առաջարկում։ Յոբտվայումած, կարելի՞ ա աղքատության ու սոցիալական պաշտպանության հարցը էս ուռուգլուխի բերանով սենց պրիմիտիվանցնել ու սարքել «սա անթույլատրելի է» մակարդակի քննարկում։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բելգիա լոդրն ու Հայաստանի լոդրը տարբեր լոդրներ են, ասածս էտ ա, ընկեր  Ուզում եմ ասեմ, ասենք Բելգիայում մարդիկ կան, որ նախընտրում են նպաստ ստանալ ու չաշխատել։ Կարող ա Հայաստանում էլ կան։ Բայց սրանց պատճառները տարբեր են, քանի որ տարբեր են նպաստի չափերը, նշանակման հիմքերը, սոցիալական աջակցության այլ փաթեթների գոյությունը, բոլորին տրամադրվող կրթության ու առողջապահության համակարգը, ու վերջում աշխատանքի շուկայի պահանջները ու առաջարկվող աշխատանքներն ու աշխատավարձերը։


Օքեյ:
Էս գրածիդ չեմ հակաճառում, քանի որ հա՛մ Բելգիայի սոցօգնության համակարգին եմ մակերեսորեն ծանոթ, հա՛մ Հայաստանի:
Բայց էստեղ վունդերկինդ լինելու կարիք չկա՝ հասկանալու համար, որ դրանք անհամեմատելի կլինեն:

Իմ ասածի շեշտադրումը էդ նպաստը չարաշահողների վրա էր, ովքեր ունակ են աշխատելու, բայց չեն ուզում ու փաստացի նստած են պետության վզին:
Կամ էլ ուրիշ եկամուտ էլ ունեն, բայց խաբեությամբ նպաստառու էլ են հաշվառված:
Էս կատեգորիան չգիտեմ, թե 800.000-ի որ տոկոսնա կազմում, բայց ոչ ոք չի ժխտում, որ իրանք կան ու իրանց արածն անշնորհակալ գործա:

Մեկ էլ ասածս էն էր, որ էդ չարաշահողների դեմ գլոբալ որս սկսելուց առաջ դեռ լիքը բան կա անելու:

Հիմի թիվա ասվում՝ 350k աշխատող ու 800k չաշխատող:
Հասկացանք, որ 2-րդ կատեգորիայում սաղ թամբալ չեն, բայց Նիկոլն ասում էր, որ աշխատում են անել հնարավորինս, որ 1-ին կատեգորիան համալրվի 2-րդի հաշվին (այսինքն՝ համ ստվերը պակասի, համ դաշտը մաքրվի, համ էլ՝ թամբալն աշխատի) ու դա չի նշանակում էլի, թե բոլորի նպաստը կտրելու են՝ ֆսյո..

----------

Աթեիստ (12.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Անձամբ իմ կարծիքով ուղղակի գործազուրկ են՝ տարբեր ու տարաբնույթ պատճառներով: Իմ ուղեղս չի մտնում Նիկոլը չլինի ով ուզւոմ ա լինի մի բան տուֆտել ա հիմա էլ հալած յուղի տեղ ընդւոնում ենք: Մեկը կար ակումբում մի անգամ սենց մի բան դուրս տվեց դեռ Սերժի վաղտերով, արդյունքում տուգանային ստացա: Փաստորեն իրոք մեր խնդիրը թամբալությունն ա, բա ո՞ւմ դեմ էր հեղափոխությունը: Լավ եք էլի:


Շինարար ջան, քանի հոգի, ու դու էլ էդ թվում, նշեցին, որ էդ ասված 800.000-ը բոլորը մի օրի չեն ու մեջը լիքը ենթախմբեր կան:

Հիմի Նիկոլն էդ խմբերից մեկի օրինակն էր բերել՝ կով մորթող, դու էլ մի քանի ուրիշ օրինակ՝ մտավոր հետամնաց, գրիժա ու հեմորոյ ունեցող:

Իմ ասածն էլ էն էր, որ կախվողը ինչքան Նիկոլի ասածից հիմք ունի կախվելու, էնքան էլ՝ քո:

Իսկ տուգանային ստանալուդ պատմությանն անծանոթ եմ ))

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Էս պահով ․․․ 
> 
> Ուրեմն հետաքրքիր նախագիծ ա, չնայած չեմ հասկանում, թե տեխնիկապես ոնց են իրականացնելու։ Ասում են ID քարտերի միջոցով։ Բայց դե ոնց ա քեշբեքը ID քարտի վրա գրանցվելու ու հետո ոնց ես քեշդ ստանալու, քարտիդ են նստացնելու, չեկն են տալու որ առևտուր անես, քեշ փողն առենելու ենք տղեքով խմենք ․․․․․ ոնց ․․․ օրիգինալ գաղափար ա ․․․ տենանք։ 
> Բայց ես չեմ կարծում, որ սա նպաստ նշանակելու համար ա։ Ավելի շուտ նրա համար ա, որ նախ բոլորը ՀԴՄ պահանջեն։ Երկրորդ, երևի որ մանրից սկսեն ծախսերը նայել ու հետո համեմատել եկամտի ու վճարած եկամտահարկի հետ, ու եթե ծախսերդ մի տաս անգամ ավելի լինեն հայտարարագրածդ եկամտից, ասեն գյալ բուռդա ու յաթաղանը քաշեն


Նպաստների հաշվարկը կարա ձեռի հետ լինի, հիմնական էֆեկտը երևի հդմներից ա ակնկալվում: Յաթաղանի պահը համոզված չեմ, որովհետև ID-ն ցույց տալը կամավոր կլինի, ով թաքցնելու բան ունի, ուղղակի քեշբեքից կզրկվի, առանց ID կանի գնումները:

Տեխնիկական մասը, իմ հասկանալով, դժվար չի, ուղղակի բոլոր հդմ տպող սարքերը պետք ա ID կարդան ու երկու թիվ ուղարկեն կենտրոնական բազա` սոցքարտի համար ու գնումների արժեք: Տարվա վերջում հաշվեհամար ես տրամադրում, փողը փոխանցումեն:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մեկ էլ չասեք, թե գործ չկա

IMG_0712.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեկ էլ չասեք, թե գործ չկա
> 
> IMG_0712.jpg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Պայմանները տեսե՞լ ես  :Jpit:  էդ 800000֊ից քանի՞սն ա բավարարում էդ պայմաններին։

----------

Ձայնալար (12.11.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ կարծիքով ՀՀ-ի կենսաթոշակային համակարգը ու նաև «փարոսը» ամենատխմար համակարգերից են, որ կարող են լինել:
ՀՀ կենսաթաշակային  համակարգը նրանով է տխմար, որ նախ օրինակ կենսաթաշակի չափերը ծիծաղելի են ցանկացած կարգավիճակի մարդու համար՝ 30 տարվա ստաժ ունեցողը ստանում է 37 հազար դրամ, իսկ ընդհանրապես չաշխատածը՝ 16 հազար դրամ, 10 տարի աշխատածը՝ 24 հազար դրամ: Ասենք ստաժերի տարբերությունների ու համապատասխան կենսաթաշակների տարբերությունների հիման վրա կարելի է եզրակացնել, թե մարդս ինչքան նաիվ պիտի լինի, որ ստաժ ավելացնի հանուն թոշակի, կամ աշխատանքի մոտիվացիա ունենա հանուն թոշակի: Երկրորդ՝ հաշվի չի առնվում, թե աշխատողը ինչքան եկամուտ է ունեցել, այսինքն ինչքան եկամտահարկ է վճարել,  ասենք ամսեկան 50000 դրամ կամ 1500000 դրամ ստացողները նույն կենսաթոշակն են ստանալու: Աշխատանքային ստաժ ունեցող ունեցող հաշմանդամ դարձածն ու աշխատանքային ստաժ չունեցող հաշմանդամ դարձածը նույնքան տարբերություն են ստանալու՝ ինչ-որ 7000 դրամ:
«Փարոս»-ն էլ ընդհանարապես վերջիններս հաշվի չի առնում, այսինքն կարող է ստացվել, որ նույն պայմաններում ընդհանրապես չաշխատած մարդը նույնքան է ստանալու «Փարոս»-ից, ինչքան լիքը պետությանը հարկեր մուծած բայց ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով նույն կարգավիճակում հայտնված մարդը: 
Եթե պետության համար քաղաքացու բերած եկամուտները արժեք չեն, ապա աշխատանքն էլ արժեք չի կարող լինել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեկ էլ չասեք, թե գործ չկա
> 
> IMG_0712.jpg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Անեգդոտ եմ հիշել ... Ուրեմն Հայաստանի սաղ լոդռներին հավաքում են, լցնում են մի հատ գռուզավիկի մեջ ու տանում են վառելու: Ճամփին մեկը կանգնացնում ա, բա ու՞ր ես սրանց տանում: Սա, բա լոդր են, բանի պետք չեն, տանում ենք վառենք: Սրա մեղքը գալիս են էս լոդռները, ասում ա, բա մեքղ են արա, արի սրանց տանեմ իմ գառաժի մեջ պահեմ, դեմները ջուր ու հաց կդնեմ, հացը կթաթախեն ջրի մեջ, կուտեն, կապրեն: Էս լոդռներից մեկը գլուխը գռուզավիկից հանում ա, բա ընգեր, է մենք պիտի՞ թաթախենք հացը ջրի մեջ: Էսի բա, հա, դուք պիտի թաթախեք: Լոդռը ֆռում ա գռուզավիկի շոֆեռին, բա քշի ստուց էթանք ուստա՛:     
..............
Հիմա հարց, մենք մեր ձեռո՞վ ենք տալու սերմնահեղուկը, թե՞ իրանք են վերցնում:

----------

Life (13.11.2018), Աթեիստ (13.11.2018), Ձայնալար (13.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հիմա հարց, մենք մեր ձեռո՞վ ենք տալու սերմնահեղուկը, թե՞ իրանք են վերցնում:


Ձեռո՞վ խի ես տալիս..
Հատուկ աման կտան, կլցնես մեջը, կտաս )))

----------

Life (13.11.2018), Աթեիստ (13.11.2018), Յոհաննես (13.11.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան, քանի հոգի, ու դու էլ էդ թվում, նշեցին, որ էդ ասված 800.000-ը բոլորը մի օրի չեն ու մեջը լիքը ենթախմբեր կան:
> 
> Հիմի Նիկոլն էդ խմբերից մեկի օրինակն էր բերել՝ կով մորթող, դու էլ մի քանի ուրիշ օրինակ՝ մտավոր հետամնաց, գրիժա ու հեմորոյ ունեցող:
> 
> Իմ ասածն էլ էն էր, որ կախվողը ինչքան Նիկոլի ասածից հիմք ունի կախվելու, էնքան էլ՝ քո:
> 
> Իսկ տուգանային ստանալուդ պատմությանն անծանոթ եմ ))


Մտավոր հետամնաց չեմ ասել։ Մտավոր առողջության խնդիրներ եմ ասել  :Smile:  դե պարզա որ թվեր ա կրակում բայց հենց մարդկանց ասելն էդ ա որ անկապ թվեր կրակելու տեղը ռեալ բաներ խոսա։

----------

Գաղթական (13.11.2018), Տրիբուն (13.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Хуйня продолжается .... 

Խրախուսում էին աղքատությունը՝ հենց աշխատես, կզրկվես նպաստից. Շահառուն պետք է լինի երեխան. Փաշինյան




> Փաշինյանը նշեց, որ շատերն իրենց մեղադրում են, թե իրենք ժողովրդին մեղադրում են ծուլության և չաշխատելու մեջ. «Քավ լիցի, այդ մասին ես երևի խոսել եմ տասնյակ անգամ վարչապետի պաշտոնին ընտրվելուց հետո: Մենք մեր ժողովրդին չենք մեղադրում, այլ մեղադրում ենք նախորդ քաղաքական համակարգին, որ նրանք աշխատանքը խրախուսելու փոխարեն խրախուսել են աղքատությունը: *Մարդուն ասել են՝ դու աղքատ ես, աղքատության նպաստ ես ստանում, ավելի լավ է՝ չաշխատես, որովհետև հենց աշխատես՝ մենք քեզ աղքատության նպաստից կզրկենք*»:


Տուֆտում ա...Ու իրոք կասկածի տակ ա դրվում նսպաստների գոյությունը որպես այդպիսին։ Ու ոնց հասկանում են, ուզում են փոխարինեն երեխաների նպաստով։ 




> «Մենք պետք է ավելի թիրախային այդ օգնությունը տրամադրենք, օրինակ՝ երեխային: Շահառուն պետք է երեխան լինի»:


Նպաստների էս փիլիսոփայությունը, որ աղքատության նպաստը փոխարինվի երեխաների նպաստով, երկար տարիներ քննարկվում ա ընդհարապես պետական ֆինանսների կառավարման համակարգում։ Բայց երեխայի նպաստի նպատակն ու աղքատության նպաստի նպատակը տարբեր են։ Բա ի՞նչ անենք օրինակ ասենք ծայրահեղ աղքատ ընտանիքի հետ, որը երեխա չունի, բայց օբյեկիվորեն աղքատ ա, համ էլ չի կարում աշխատի։ Անունը դնենք ծույլ ու թողնենք մեռնե՞ն։

----------

Շինարար (13.11.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Хуйня продолжается .... 
> 
> Խրախուսում էին աղքատությունը՝ հենց աշխատես, կզրկվես նպաստից. Շահառուն պետք է լինի երեխան. Փաշինյան
> 
> 
> 
> Տուֆտում ա...Ու իրոք կասկածի տակ ա դրվում նսպաստների գոյությունը որպես այդպիսին։ Ու ոնց հասկանում են, ուզում են փոխարինեն երեխաների նպաստով։ 
> 
> 
> ...


Ընկերներիցս մեկը ֆեյսով ինձ գրել ա, թե ԱԺ-ն ցրեցին, ժողովուրդը դառավ թամբալ, էլ ժողովուրդը որովհետև իրանց պետք չի: Լրիվ բնական ռեակցիա ա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (13.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մինչև հիմա Հայաստանում երեխաների նպաստ չկա՞ր:

----------


## varo987

Եվս մի քանի անկապ բանել սպառնումա անի: Տաքսիստներին հարկերից ազատել մինչև 24միլիոն շրջանառություն ունեցողներին ազատել:
Ամսեկան 2միլիոն շրջանառություն ունեցողը եթե աշխատի 20տոկոս շահութաբերությամբ ունի 400հազար եկամուտ նորմալ տաքսիստը ամիսը 250հազար հանգիստ պիտի աշխատի:
Ինչի պիտի 90հազար աշխատավարձ ստացող ուսուցիչը հարկ վճարի իսկ տաքսիստն ու միկրոբիզնեսմենը չվճարի: 
Էտ դեպքում պահանջում եմ ուսուցիչներինել հարկերից ազատել:

Ծանոթ տաքսիսիտ ունեմ միշտ իրան եմ կանչում, հազվադեպ տաքսիստներիցա որ լիցենզիա ունի ու պարտաճանաչ 12հազար դրամը վճարումա:
Ինքը ասում ինձ պետք չի, որ ես էտ 12հազարը չտամ, թող բոլորից պահանջեն որ վճարեն որ արդար լինի:
Ով չի վճարում ռադ անեն: Տենց ավլի շատ կլիենտ կունենամ ավելի շատ փող կաշխատեմ էտ 12հազարը չիել երևա:
Իսկ սենց ամեն փնթի տաքսիա քշում ու իսկական պրոֆեսիոնալ  տաքսիստներին խայտառակումա:

Ստեղել իմ կողմից պահանջում եմ, տենց օրենք ընդունելու դեպքում պարտաչանաճ տաքսիսիտների վճարած 12հազար դրամները վերադարձնեն:
Հակառակ դեպքում էլի ստացվումա աշխատանք խրածուսել օրենք խրախուսել ասվում, բայց իրականում օրենքը հարգողներին պատժում են, օրենքները խաղտող փնթիներին խրախուսում են:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մինչև հիմա Հայաստանում երեխաների նպաստ չկա՞ր:


Միանվագ գումար կար յուրաքանչյուր երեխայի ծնվելու դեպքում ինչքան գիտեմ, մեկ էլ բազմազավակների նպաստ, բայց վստահ չեմ, թող ավելի տեղյակներն ասեն։

----------

Գաղթական (13.11.2018), Տրիբուն (13.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Միանվագ գումար կար յուրաքանչյուր երեխայի ծնվելու դեպքում ինչքան գիտեմ, մեկ էլ բազմազավակների նպաստ, բայց վստահ չեմ, թող ավելի տեղյակներն ասեն։


Միանվագ։ Բազմազավակներին, մենակ աղքատության դեպքում, եթե չեմ սխալվում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մինչեւ 2 տարեկանի խնամքի նպաստ էլ կա, բայց չեմ իմանում ճիշտն ասած ում ու ինչ պայմաններով ա տրվում։

----------


## Գաղթական

Ամեն դեպքում իհարկե սխալա երեխաների նպաստը կապել աղքատության հետ:
Նպաստ բոլոր երեխեքին էլ պիտի հասնի՝ մինչև չափահաս դառնալը:

ՈՒ էդ թվերի հետ խաղալով էլ են խթանում բնակչության աճը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամեն դեպքում իհարկե սխալա երեխաների նպաստը կապել աղքատության հետ:
> Նպաստ բոլոր երեխեքին էլ պիտի հասնի՝ մինչև չափահաս դառնալը:
> 
> ՈՒ էդ թվերի հետ խաղալով էլ են խթանում բնակչության աճը:


Բոլոր երեխաներին նպաստ տալը լավ գաղափար ա, բայց ահավոր թանկ հաճույք ա։ Էս դեպքում բոլորը շահում են, ներառյալ աղքատ ընտանիքների երեխաները։ Բայց հարց ա առաջանում, թե ինչի պիտի համ էլ հարուստ ընտանիքների երեխաները նպաստ ստանան մի երկրում, որտեղ բյուջետային միջոցները խիստ սահմանափակ են։ 

Մեր տիպի երկրներում աղքատության վիճակագրությունը որպես կանոն սենց տեսք ա ունենում․ 

- աղքատ ընտանիքների մեջ մեծ տոկոս են կազում 3 և ավելի երեխա ունեցող ընտանիքները; 
- 3 և ավելի երեխա ունեցող ընտանիքների մեծ մասը աղքատ են։

Այսինքն, ուղղակի կապ կա երեխաների ու աղքատության մեջ։ Հետևապես, նպաստներն էլ պետք ա ուղղված լինեն հենց էս խոցելի խմբերի աջակցությանը։ 

Ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ գործող նսպատների համակարգը իդեալական ա։ Էտ համակարգում հաստատ կան մարդիկ, որոնք պիտի նպաստառու չլինեն - խաբել են պետությանը, կոռուպցիա սոցիալական ծառայության կենտրոններում, և այլն։ Կան նաև մարդիկ, որոնք պետք ա լինեն, բայց տարբեր պատճառներով չեն դառել նպաստառու։ 

*Հիմա սենց խնդիր, քո ու Ակումբի մտածելու համար*․ դու կառավարությունն ես (1) դու գիտես, որ երկրում 30% աղքատություն կա, որոնց մի մասը ծայրահեղ աղքատ ա (2) դու գիտես, որ 100.000 ընտանիք աղաքատության նպաստ ա ստանում, (3) դու գիտես, որ էտ 100.000-ի մեջ կա 30.000 լոդռ ընտանիք, որը պիտի նպաստ չստանա, բայց ստանում ա, տարբեր պատճաներով, (4) դու գիտես, որ կա նաև 15.000 ծայրահեղ աղքատ ընտանիք, որը պիտի նպաստ ստանա, բայց որևէ պատճառով նպաստ չի ստանում։  Հարց․ որը՞ պիտի լինի քո առաջնային խնդիրը, լուծել էն 30.000 լոդռի հարցը, թե էն 15.000 ծայրահեղ աղքատի հարցը։ Այսինքն, նպաստները հանել, որ ոչ մեկը, այդ թվում լոդռները նպաստ չստանա՞ն, թե այնպես անել, որ էն 15.000-ն էլ նպաստ ստանան։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բոլոր երեխաներին նպաստ տալը լավ գաղափար ա, բայց ահավոր թանկ հաճույք ա։ Էս դեպքում բոլորը շահում են, ներառյալ աղքատ ընտանիքների երեխաները։ Բայց հարց ա առաջանում, թե ինչի պիտի համ էլ հարուստ ընտանիքների երեխաները նպաստ ստանան մի երկրում, որտեղ բյուջետային միջոցները խիստ սահմանափակ են։


Հոպար, սենց օդի մեջ ջուր ծեծելու թեմա ես բացում )) 

Էս պահի դրությամբ ես ու դու դաժը դուզգյունի չիմացանք, թե Հայաստանում ի՞նչ երեխա կա նպաստ ստացող ու կա՞ ընդհանրապես տենց բան:
Իսկ դու ուզում ես արդեն հաշարկել, թե բյուջեն ինչքան միջոց կարա դրան հատկացնի..





> Մեր տիպի երկրներում աղքատության վիճակագրությունը որպես կանոն սենց տեսք ա ունենում․ 
> 
> - աղքատ ընտանիքների մեջ մեծ տոկոս են կազում 3 և ավելի երեխա ունեցող ընտանիքները; 
> - 3 և ավելի երեխա ունեցող ընտանիքների մեծ մասը աղքատ են։
> 
> Այսինքն, ուղղակի կապ կա երեխաների ու աղքատության մեջ։ Հետևապես, նպաստներն էլ պետք ա ուղղված լինեն հենց էս խոցելի խմբերի աջակցությանը։


Եթե ասում ես, երևի մի բան գիտես:
Ես տենց հետազոտության չեմ հանդիպել:

Համենայն դեպս՝ քո խոսքերով ասած՝ երեխաների նպաստի ու աղքատության նպաստի նպատակն ու փիլիսոփայությունը տարբեր են




> *Հիմա սենց խնդիր, քո ու Ակումբի մտածելու համար*․ դու կառավարությունն ես (1) դու գիտես, որ երկրում 30% աղքատություն կա, որոնց մի մասը ծայրահեղ աղքատ ա (2) դու գիտես, որ 100.000 ընտանիք աղաքատության նպաստ ա ստանում, (3) դու գիտես, որ էտ 100.000-ի մեջ կա 30.000 լոդռ ընտանիք, որը պիտի նպաստ չստանա, բայց ստանում ա, տարբեր պատճաներով, (4) դու գիտես, որ կա նաև 15.000 ծայրահեղ աղքատ ընտանիք, որը պիտի նպաստ ստանա, բայց որևէ պատճառով նպաստ չի ստանում։  Հարց․ որը՞ պիտի լինի քո առաջնային խնդիրը, լուծել էն 30.000 լոդռի հարցը, թե էն 15.000 ծայրահեղ աղքատի հարցը։ Այսինքն, նպաստները հանել, որ ոչ մեկը, այդ թվում լոդռները նպաստ չստանա՞ն, թե այնպես անել, որ էն 15.000-ն էլ նպաստ ստանան։


Պատասխան.
Փորձագիտական խմբին հանձնարարել հնարավորինս սեղմ ժամկետներում խորությամբ ուսումնասիրել համակարգը ու ներկայացնել բարեփոխումների ու բացթողումների շտկման առաջարկների փաթեթ, որը քննարկելուց ու անցկացնելուց հետո, հենց սկսի գործել՝ համ քո ասած 30.000-ի հարցը կլուծի, համ՝ 15.000-ի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հոպար, սենց օդի մեջ ջուր ծեծելու թեմա ես բացում ))


Թեման ես չեմ բացել, թեման էսօր վարչապետն ա բացել, ասելով, որ պիտի երեխաներին նպաստ տան… 




> Իսկ դու ուզում ես արդեն հաշարկել, թե բյուջեն ինչքան միջոց կարա դրան հատկացնի..


Ապեր, ակադեմիկ պետք չի լինել հասկանալու համար, որ բոլոր երեխաներին նպաստ տալու համար ավելի շատ փող ա պետք, քան մենակ աղաքատ երեխաներին նպաստ տալու համար: 




> Եթե ասում ես, երևի մի բան գիտես:
> Ես տենց հետազոտության չեմ հանդիպել:


Հա, գիտեմ, քանի որ աղաքատություն վիճակագրության հիմնական հատկանիշներից ա: Բոլոր աղքատ երկրներում գրեթե նույն պատկերն ա, ներառյալ Հայաստանը:




> Պատասխան.
> Փորձագիտական խմբին հանձնարարել հնարավորինս սեղմ ժամկետներում խորությամբ ուսումնասիրել համակարգը ու ներկայացնել բարեփոխումների ու բացթողումների շտկման առաջարկների փաթեթ, որը քննարկելուց ու անցկացնելուց հետո, հենց սկսի գործել՝ համ քո ասած 30.000-ի հարցը կլուծի, համ՝ 15.000-ի:


Ճիշտ պաստասխանն է՝ Ա. Մաշտոց ....  :LOL: 

Ճիշտ ես ասում: Տենու՞մ ես, դու էլ չես ասում, եկեք փակենք նպաստենրի համակարգը, քանի որլիքը լոդռ հավայի նպաստ ա ստանում: Բայց, քո առաջնային նպատակը ո՞րն ա, լոդռներին նպաստից զրկեը, թե՞ աղքատներին սովից փրկելը: 

Ու ստեղ ա գալիս Բյուրի սիրած գաղափարախոսության պահը, քանի որ belief system-ի հարց ա, ով ոնց ա մտածում․ կարևոր ա պաշտպանել սոցիալապես խոցելի խմբերին ու սոցիալական արդարությունը առաջնային ա, թե՞ ոնց որ Վիշապն ա ասում, սաղ պիտի աշխատեն, ու կարևոր ա, թե ով ինչքան ա աշխատել, ու եթե չի աշխատել, թող սոված մեռնի, դաժե եթե տնտեսությունդ ամեն անկյունում աշխատանք չի առաջարկում, կամ էլ կարող ա առաջարկում, խաբար չենք, մալինա հավաքել։

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...թե՞ ոնց որ Վիշապն ա ասում, սաղ պիտի աշխատեն, ու կարևոր ա, թե ով ինչքան ա աշխատել, ու եթե չի աշխատել, թող սոված մեռնի, դաժե եթե տնտեսությունդ ամեն անկյունում աշխատանք չի առաջարկում, կամ էլ կարող ա առաջարկում, խաբար չենք, մալինա հավաքել։


Ապեր, ես գործազրկությանը չեմ հավատում :Ճ Ես մեկը ինձ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ երկրում աշխատանք չկա ու ես տանը գործազուրկ նստած եմ, հետևաբար չեմ ուզում ուրիշներին ևս պատկերացնել: Ու ես ոչ շատ խելացի եմ, ոչ տաղանդավոր, առողջությունս էլ առանձնապես փայլուն չի, սաղ կյանքս խրոնիկ հիվանդություններ ունեմ: Զիբիլ թափելուն ու փողոցները ավլելուն, կամ դաշտերը մոշ ու սինդիրիկ հավաքելուն դեմ չեմ լինի, եթե ավելի «բարձր» գործեր չճարեմ:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապեր, ակադեմիկ պետք չի լինել հասկանալու համար, որ բոլոր երեխաներին նպաստ տալու համար ավելի շատ փող ա պետք, քան մենակ աղաքատ երեխաներին նպաստ տալու համար:


Հա ինչ անենք:
Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է ասել, որ բոլոր աղքատներին նպաստ տալու համար ավելի շատ փող ա պետք, քան մենակ ծայրահեղ աղքատներին ))

Դու ասում ես, թե ինչի պիտի հարուստի երեխային նպաստ տան:
Հարց. իսկ Հայաստանի բնակչության քանի՞ տոկոսնա հարուստ:
Եթե էլ խոսքը դեռ չձևավորված միջին խավի մասինա, ապա ո՞վ կպնդի, թե էդ երեխու նպաստի լրացուցիչ մի քանի հազարը իրեն կխանգարի:
Բա ապեր ժողովրդիդ կենսամակարդակնա բարձրանում, դեմոգրաֆիանա լավանում, էն մարդիկ ով յանի միջին խավա, բայց վախենումա երկրորդ կամ երրորդ երեխեն ունենա, որ չկարենա չպահի, արդեն մի քիչ ավելի առխային կլինի:
Էդ հե՞չ..
Ծնվելուց միանվագ գումարն էլ, ճիշտն ասած, հիմա չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանա, բայց համոզված եմ, որ դա շատ հարց չի լուծում:
Էն էլ եթե օրորոցին ու նորածնի հագուստեղենին հերիքի` լավա:

Դե ամեն հաջորդ երեխու նպաստն էլ կարողա մի քանի հազարով ավել լինի:

Բայց էլի ասեմ, որ նորմալ երկրում էս երեխեքի նպաստը պիտի կախված կամ կապված չլինի աղքատության կամ գործազրկության նպաստի հետ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա ինչ անենք:
> Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է ասել, որ բոլոր աղքատներին նպաստ տալու համար ավելի շատ փող ա պետք, քան մենակ ծայրահեղ աղքատներին ))
> 
> Դու ասում ես, թե ինչի պիտի հարուստի երեխային նպաստ տան:
> Հարց. իսկ Հայաստանի բնակչության քանի՞ տոկոսնա հարուստ:
> Եթե էլ խոսքը դեռ չձևավորված միջին խավի մասինա, ապա ո՞վ կպնդի, թե էդ երեխու նպաստի լրացուցիչ մի քանի հազարը իրեն կխանգարի:
> Բա ապեր ժողովրդիդ կենսամակարդակնա բարձրանում, դեմոգրաֆիանա լավանում, էն մարդիկ ով յանի միջին խավա, բայց վախենումա երկրորդ կամ երրորդ երեխեն ունենա, որ չկարենա չպահի, արդեն մի քիչ ավելի առխային կլինի:
> Էդ հե՞չ..
> Ծնվելուց միանվագ գումարն էլ, ճիշտն ասած, հիմա չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանա, բայց համոզված եմ, որ դա շատ հարց չի լուծում:
> ...


Վերջ, քեզ վարչապետ ենք նշանակում:

----------

Գաղթական (14.11.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ապեր, ես գործազրկությանը չեմ հավատում :Ճ Ես մեկը ինձ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ երկրում աշխատանք չկա ու ես տանը գործազուրկ նստած եմ, հետևաբար չեմ ուզում ուրիշներին ևս պատկերացնել: Ու ես ոչ շատ խելացի եմ, ոչ տաղանդավոր, առողջությունս էլ առանձնապես փայլուն չի, սաղ կյանքս խրոնիկ հիվանդություններ ունեմ: Զիբիլ թափելուն ու փողոցները ավլելուն, կամ դաշտերը մոշ ու սինդիրիկ հավաքելուն դեմ չեմ լինի, եթե ավելի «բարձր» գործեր չճարեմ:


Բա օգգն։ Հո մենակ աշխատելով չի։ Աշխատանքի արդյունքը պիտի արդարացված լինի։ Երկու օր գնա մոշ ու սինդրիկ հավաքի տար ծախի փորձի երեխեքիդ կերակրես, թերմացքն էլ դու ուտես։ Երրորդը փորձիր էլի գնալ սինդրիկի, տես էներգիադ կհերիքի՞: դրա համար եմ սենց վերամբարձ ապուշություններից ներվայնանում որ իրական աղքատության փորձառություն չունեցող մարդիկ փորձում են տեսաբանորեն վերլուծել։ Միշել Ֆուկոն դրա համար ծաղրում էր տեսաբան մտավորականներին ում տեսությունները պրակտիկայի փորձությամբ չեն անցել։ Փորձիր հանճարեղ գաղափարներդ, փորձաշրջանը անցնելուց հետո տեսությունդ նոր ներկայացրա։ Անկապ խոսալով չի էլի Վիշապ ջան։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Վերջ, քեզ վարչապետ ենք նշանակում:


Պաա՜այ, ի՜նչ եմ հիշել )))
ՈՒրեմ էս ուսանող վախտերս ես Գիտխորհրդի նախագահն էի:
ՈՒ ահագին շատ հարցերում համագործակցում էինք նաև ՈՒսխորհրդի նախագահի հետ:

Էդ վերջինն էլ մի շատ արտասովոր կերպար էր..
Կյանքի նպատակն էլ՝ ՀՀ նախագահ դառնալն էր..
Էն աստիճան, որ սրան-նրան բռնում էր, ասում էր քել ես էս հարցում քեզ օգնեմ, հետո դու ինձ ձայն կտաս, երբ ժամանակը գա..

ՈՒրեմն սա ինձ մի օր մի հատ շատ խուճուճ բան էր առաջարկում, որ ես էլ կտրուկ դեմ էի:
Վերջը թե՝ քել համաձայնի, հետո, երբ նախագահ դառնամ, քեզ պաշտոն կտամ..
Ասի՝ բա լավ, սաղ հեչ, ի՞նչ պաշտոն կտաս..
Սա թե՝ ասա, ինչ կուզես:
Փոխնախագահս կողքից մեջ ընկավ, թե՝ վարչապետ կտա՞ս..
Սա շատ լուրջ դեմք ընդունեց, թե՝ ներող կլնեք՝ վարչապետ արդեն ուրիշի եմ խոսք տվել...

Լսածի էֆեկտից պայթած ծիծաղից երբ հանգստացանք, սա լուրջ դեմքով հարցրեց՝ տրանսպորտի նախարարի տեղ ունեմ, կուզե՞ս..
Ասի՝ ջայնամ, թեկուզ էդ..

Ծոցագրպանից բլոկնոտը հանեց ու մեջը գրեց.
անուն-ազգանունս - տրանսպորտի նախարար...

Հա՜յ գիտի վախտեր..
Հմի ասումա դա ոստիկանությում լուրջ դեմքա դառել )))

----------

Progart (14.11.2018), Աթեիստ (14.11.2018), Տրիբուն (14.11.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Հիմա սենց խնդիր, քո ու Ակումբի մտածելու համար*․ դու կառավարությունն ես (1) դու գիտես, որ երկրում 30% աղքատություն կա, որոնց մի մասը ծայրահեղ աղքատ ա (2) դու գիտես, որ 100.000 ընտանիք աղաքատության նպաստ ա ստանում, (3) դու գիտես, որ էտ 100.000-ի մեջ կա 30.000 լոդռ ընտանիք, որը պիտի նպաստ չստանա, բայց ստանում ա, տարբեր պատճաներով, (4) դու գիտես, որ կա նաև 15.000 ծայրահեղ աղքատ ընտանիք, որը պիտի նպաստ ստանա, բայց որևէ պատճառով նպաստ չի ստանում։  Հարց․ որը՞ պիտի լինի քո առաջնային խնդիրը, լուծել էն 30.000 լոդռի հարցը, թե էն 15.000 ծայրահեղ աղքատի հարցը։ Այսինքն, նպաստները հանել, որ ոչ մեկը, այդ թվում լոդռները նպաստ չստանա՞ն, թե այնպես անել, որ էն 15.000-ն էլ նպաստ ստանան։


Ես կարծում եմ, որ առաջնային պետք է լուծել ծայրահեղ աղքատներին (և ոչ միայն նրանց) աշխատել սովորեցնելու և սեփական ուժերով առնվազն գլուխը պահելու հարցը: Եվ առհասարակ ես հիմնական շեշտը կդնեի չափահասների կրթության ու վերապատրաստելու ապահովման վրա: Անճարներին նպաստ տալու տեղը էդ նպաստների գումարը պետք է ծախսել մարդկանց կրթելու ու աշխատել սովորեցնելու վրա: Եթե ՀՀ-ն ուզում է զարգանալ, ապա` միայն վայրի կապիտալիզմով ու մարդկանց աշխատեցնելով: ՀՀ-ն երբեք սոցիալական համակարգով, նպաստներ ու թոշակներ բարձրացնելով չի զարգանա, հաշվի առնելով հայերիս մտածելակերպն ու ստացած ժառանգությունը: Ու պետք չի նորից հեծանիվ հորինել, կարելի է ասենք օրինակ վերցնել Նահանգներից: Էստեղ ամեն գեղում adult school կա, որտեղ կարելի է ցանկացած տարիքում գնալ ու նոր մասնագիտություն ձեռք բերել: Վճարովի է, բայց մատչելի: ՀՀ-ում կարող է ձրի լինել, իմ կարծիքով կրթությունը բարեկարգելը ամենալավ կարճաժամկետ ու երկարաժամկետ հատուցվող ներդրումն է պետության համար: Թող կառավարությունը բիզնես պլաններ չմտածի, ուղղակի կրթեք մարդկանց, իրենք ինքնուրույն կմտածեն: Նահանգերում social security-ի վրա հույս դնելով ու չաշխատելով բոմժ դառնալու շանսերը մեծ են, դրա համար էլ գործազրկության մակարդակը 4% ա: Իսկ Հայաստանում իսկի չգիտենք էլ, թե ռեալ ինչքան ա, որովհետև նորմալ տվյալների բազա էլ չկա, ամեն տարի անկապ քաոտիկ թվեր են նկարում (էդտեղ էլ գործ կա անելու, աշխատող չկա):
Ու մի բան էլ՝ աշխատանքն ա ծնում աշխատատեղեր, և ոչ թե հակառակը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բա օգգն։ Հո մենակ աշխատելով չի։ Աշխատանքի արդյունքը պիտի արդարացված լինի։ Երկու օր գնա մոշ ու սինդրիկ հավաքի տար ծախի փորձի երեխեքիդ կերակրես, թերմացքն էլ դու ուտես։ Երրորդը փորձիր էլի գնալ սինդրիկի, տես էներգիադ կհերիքի՞: դրա համար եմ սենց վերամբարձ ապուշություններից ներվայնանում որ իրական աղքատության փորձառություն չունեցող մարդիկ փորձում են տեսաբանորեն վերլուծել։ Միշել Ֆուկոն դրա համար ծաղրում էր տեսաբան մտավորականներին ում տեսությունները պրակտիկայի փորձությամբ չեն անցել։ Փորձիր հանճարեղ գաղափարներդ, փորձաշրջանը անցնելուց հետո տեսությունդ նոր ներկայացրա։ Անկապ խոսալով չի էլի Վիշապ ջան։


Փորձած ա: Ես ինքս ծայրահեղ աղքատություն տեսած եմ, ու հեչ անկապ չեմ խոսում: Չոլերում անկապ (կարդա՝ անտեր) հողակտոր վերցնելով, քարերից մաքրելով, ձեռով փորելով, քաղհանելով ու մի խոսքով հողագործությամբ մի քանի տարի գլուխներս պահել ենք:
Առհասարակ, ցուրտումութ տարիներին ՀՀ ժողովդրի վայթե կեսը ծայրահեղ աղքատ էր, ու նպաստ չէր ստանում ու սովահարների մեծ քանակ ոնց որ չենք գրանցել: Ինչ-որ մի պահի, վայթե Լևոնի տարիներին պետությունը քաղաքացիներին չոլերում բոլ-բոլ հողեր էր վայթե բաժանում, աշխատասեր մարդիկ գլուխները պահում էին, չաշխատասերներն էլ պարտքեր էին անում: Մեծ մասը պարտքերը հլը չի էլ վերադարձրել  :Smile:  Նպաստը անվերադարձ պարտք է, որ աշխատողները տալիս են չաշխատողներին, ոնց ուզում ես ֆռռացրու, ու էս հարցով Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ կուրսի վրա է:

----------


## Շինարար

> Փորձած ա: Ես ինքս ծայրահեղ աղքատություն տեսած եմ, ու հեչ անկապ չեմ խոսում: Չոլերում անկապ (կարդա՝ անտեր) հողակտոր վերցնելով, քարերից մաքրելով, ձեռով փորելով, քաղհանելով ու մի խոսքով հողագործությամբ մի քանի տարի գլուխներս պահել ենք:
> Առհասարակ, ցուրտումութ տարիներին ՀՀ ժողովդրի վայթե կեսը ծայրահեղ աղքատ էր, ու նպաստ չէր ստանում ու սովահարների մեծ քանակ ոնց որ չենք գրանցել: Ինչ-որ մի պահի, վայթե Լևոնի տարիներին պետությունը քաղաքացիներին չոլերում բոլ-բոլ հողեր էր վայթե բաժանում, աշխատասեր մարդիկ գլուխները պահում էին, չաշխատասերներն էլ պարտքեր էին անում: Մեծ մասը պարտքերը հլը չի էլ վերադարձրել  Նպաստը անվերադարձ պարտք է, որ աշխատողները տալիս են չաշխատողներին, ոնց ուզում ես ֆռռացրու, ու էս հարցով Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ կուրսի վրա է:


Դու էդքան մե՞ծ ես տարիքով։ Դե եթե դու կարողացել ես մալադեց սաղ քեզ պես ուժեղ չեն։ Հիանում եմ կարողացել ես ամենադժվար պայմաններում հոգալ քո և ընտանիքիդ ապրուստը ու համոզված եմ նման ուժեղ ու դիմացկուն մարդը մինչև հիմա Հայաստանում ա, հողագործությունը ֆերմա  էլ դարձրած  կլինի աշխատատեղեր բացած բայց մարդիկ չեն գալիս աշխատեն իսկ ես մարդիկ գիտեմ որ էդ տարիներին երբ պետությունը նոր էր ստեղծվում էդպես չոլերն ընկնելով աշխատունակությունը կորցրել են։ Եթե պիտի իրա գլխի ճարը ոնց կարա տենա կներես պետությունը ինչիս ա։ Քարի դար ենք վերադառնո՞ւմ։

----------

Progart (14.11.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (14.11.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դու էդքան մե՞ծ ես տարիքով։ Դե եթե դու կարողացել ես մալադեց սաղ քեզ պես ուժեղ չեն։ Հիանում եմ կարողացել ես ամենադժվար պայմաններում հոգալ քո և ընտանիքիդ ապրուստը ու համոզված եմ նման ուժեղ ու դիմացկուն մարդը մինչև հիմա Հայաստանում ա, հողագործությունը ֆերմա  էլ դարձրած  կլինի աշխատատեղեր բացած բայց մարդիկ չեն գալիս աշխատեն իսկ ես մարդիկ գիտեմ որ էդ տարիներին երբ պետությունը նոր էր ստեղծվում էդպես չոլերն ընկնելով աշխատունակությունը կորցրել են։ Եթե պիտի իրա գլխի ճարը ոնց կարա տենա կներես պետությունը ինչիս ա։ Քարի դար ենք վերադառնո՞ւմ։


Դպրոցական/ուսանողական տարիներս էին: Ուրեմն մի անգամ հայաթում հող եմ փորում, մեր թաղի քեֆչի ջահելներից մի երկուսը հեռվից ինձ մի պահ հետևում էին, մեկը հեգնական ասեց՝ «լապատկի մարդ ա» ու հեռացան, մինչև հիմա հիշում եմ :Ճ
Ուժեղ/դիմացկունի խնդիր չի, չհամակերպվելու, որոնելու, դաստիարակության խնդիր է: Իմ կարծիքով ՀՀ-ում լիքը համակերպվածներ կան, կարող ե՞ս ասել՝ որ խավից: 
Շինարար ջան, պետությունը առաջին հերթին պիտի պայմաններ ապահովի, որ աշխատանքը խրախուսվի, խթանվի ու աշխատող մարդկանց իրավունքներն էլ համապատասխանաբար պաշտպանվեն՝ անվտանգ պայմաններ, հանգիստ, առողջություն, արձակուրդ, թոշակ, նպաստ, ապահովագրություն, ստաժ, արդարություն, հավասար իրավունքներ, խտրականության վերացում, հարգանք, պատիվ և այլն :Ճ Ես սաղ մի բառով կարելի է ասել՝ հնարավորություն: Բայց պարադոքսալ կերպով, էդ ամենին հասնելու համար էլ ճռռացող-աշխատողներ են պետք: Հիմա եթե աշխատանքային պայմանները մեծամասամբ վատ են, կամ լավ պայմաններով աշխատանքը քիչ է, դա չի նշանակում, որ պետությունը խնդիրը լուծելու համար պիտի նպաստներ ու թոշակներ տա, մինչև պայմանները դզվեն, որտեղի՞ց պիտի վճարի էդ նպաստներն ու թոշակները, ու՞մ հաշվին: Կամ ո՞վ է աշխատելու, որ պայմանները դզվեն: Սա կոմպլեքս խնդիր է, ու «մարդասիրական» նպաստներ տալով պետությունը կարող է հայտնվել խորը կրիզիսի մեջ, որտեղ թղթերի վրա գրված են հրաշալի թվեր, բայց պետական գանձարանում էլ փող չկա աղքատներին բաժանելու համար: Մի խոսքով, Դանիա դառնալուց առաջ Հայաստանը դեռ երկար պիտի անցնի կապիտալիստական բռի բարքերի ու ազատ շուկայական հարաբերությունների միջով, մինչև ՀՀ բյուջեն կարողանա այնպիսի թոշակներ տալ գոնե աշխատանքային լրիվ ստաժ ունեցող թոշակառուներին, որ էդ փողով մարդիկ բացի ուտելիք առնելուց կարողանան շոր առնել, տրանսպորտ նստել, վարսավիրանոց գնալ, մեկ ու մեջ էլ «քաղաքից դուրս»: Իսկ հիմա 30% աղքատներին նորմալ նպաստով ապահովելու ռեսուրս չունի ՀՀ-ն, ու եթե ունենա էլ, ապա երկարաժամկետ՝ դրանից ոչ աղքատները կշահեն, ոչ ՀՀ-ն:
Մինչև վերջերս Հայաստանը «յոլա գնանք, մինչև...»  ստատուսի մեջ էր, լավ կլինի էդ ստատուսից դուրս գա, ու մարդիկ տուտուզները տեղից շարժեն: Ինձ թվում է, սոցիալական հավասարություն ՀՀ-ում առնվազն մոտ ապագայում հազիվ թե հնարավոր լինի իրականացնել, ՀՀ-ն կարծում եմ պիտի շարժվի «American Dream»-ի մոդելով՝ հնարավորություն + ծանր աշխատանք = հաջողություն: Ինձ թվում է զգալի քանակով մարդկանց համար էդ մոդելը աշխատել է հենց Հայաստանի ողբալի պայմաններում, այսինքն 0-ից ցածր հնարավորություններով սկսել են ու հասել են ինչ-որ բանի: Պետք է հնարավորությունները ընլայնել այնպես, որ համակերպվածների կամ դեպրեսվածների մոտ մոտիվացիաներ առաջանան աշխատելու: 
Ես էլ եմ համաձայն, որ Նիկոլը մի քիչ պրիմիտիվ ա ներկայացնում, հույս ունեմ ինքը իրականում ավելի խորն ա պատկերացնում, կամ փորձում է, կամ գոնե մոտ ապագայում կփորձի պատկերացնել:

----------

Chilly (14.11.2018), Աթեիստ (14.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Վիշապ ջան, իսկ չի լինի՞, որ համ չթողես մարդիկ սոված մեռնեն, համ էլ՝ էդ հնարավորությունները ստեղծես, որ Տրիբունի ասած ինքնաբավ տնտեսությամբ ապրող քաղաքացին հասկանա՝ կամ ինքը կովը մորթում ու մնումա էդ նպաստի հույսին, որ երեխուն կոշիկ առնի, դե սիգարետն ու պիվեն էլ մեկումեջ տղերքից կրակի, կամ էլ քո ասած տուտուզից բացի ուղեղն էլա սկսում աշխատացնել, թե ոնց դուրս գա ստեղծված իրավիճակից:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դպրոցական/ուսանողական տարիներս էին: Ուրեմն մի անգամ հայաթում հող եմ փորում, մեր թաղի քեֆչի ջահելներից մի երկուսը հեռվից ինձ մի պահ հետևում էին, մեկը հեգնական ասեց՝ «լապատկի մարդ ա» ու հեռացան, մինչև հիմա հիշում եմ :Ճ
> Ուժեղ/դիմացկունի խնդիր չի, չհամակերպվելու, որոնելու, դաստիարակության խնդիր է: Իմ կարծիքով ՀՀ-ում լիքը համակերպվածներ կան, կարող ե՞ս ասել՝ որ խավից: 
> Շինարար ջան, պետությունը առաջին հերթին պիտի պայմաններ ապահովի, որ աշխատանքը խրախուսվի, խթանվի ու աշխատող մարդկանց իրավունքներն էլ համապատասխանաբար պաշտպանվեն՝ անվտանգ պայմաններ, հանգիստ, առողջություն, արձակուրդ, թոշակ, նպաստ, ապահովագրություն, ստաժ, արդարություն, հավասար իրավունքներ, խտրականության վերացում, հարգանք, պատիվ և այլն :Ճ Ես սաղ մի բառով կարելի է ասել՝ հնարավորություն: Բայց պարադոքսալ կերպով, էդ ամենին հասնելու համար էլ ճռռացող-աշխատողներ են պետք: Հիմա եթե աշխատանքային պայմանները մեծամասամբ վատ են, կամ լավ պայմաններով աշխատանքը քիչ է, դա չի նշանակում, որ պետությունը խնդիրը լուծելու համար պիտի նպաստներ ու թոշակներ տա, մինչև պայմանները դզվեն, որտեղի՞ց պիտի վճարի էդ նպաստներն ու թոշակները, ու՞մ հաշվին: Կամ ո՞վ է աշխատելու, որ պայմանները դզվեն: Սա կոմպլեքս խնդիր է, ու «մարդասիրական» նպաստներ տալով պետությունը կարող է հայտնվել խորը կրիզիսի մեջ, որտեղ թղթերի վրա գրված են հրաշալի թվեր, բայց պետական գանձարանում էլ փող չկա աղքատներին բաժանելու համար: Մի խոսքով, Դանիա դառնալուց առաջ Հայաստանը դեռ երկար պիտի անցնի կապիտալիստական բռի բարքերի ու ազատ շուկայական հարաբերությունների միջով, մինչև ՀՀ բյուջեն կարողանա այնպիսի թոշակներ տալ գոնե աշխատանքային լրիվ ստաժ ունեցող թոշակառուներին, որ էդ փողով մարդիկ բացի ուտելիք առնելուց կարողանան շոր առնել, տրանսպորտ նստել, վարսավիրանոց գնալ, մեկ ու մեջ էլ «քաղաքից դուրս»: Իսկ հիմա 30% աղքատներին նորմալ նպաստով ապահովելու ռեսուրս չունի ՀՀ-ն, ու եթե ունենա էլ, ապա երկարաժամկետ՝ դրանից ոչ աղքատները կշահեն, ոչ ՀՀ-ն:
> Մինչև վերջերս Հայաստանը «յոլա գնանք, մինչև...»  ստատուսի մեջ էր, լավ կլինի էդ ստատուսից դուրս գա, ու մարդիկ տուտուզները տեղից շարժեն: Ինձ թվում է, սոցիալական հավասարություն ՀՀ-ում առնվազն մոտ ապագայում հազիվ թե հնարավոր լինի իրականացնել, ՀՀ-ն կարծում եմ պիտի շարժվի «American Dream»-ի մոդելով՝ հնարավորություն + ծանր աշխատանք = հաջողություն: Ինձ թվում է զգալի քանակով մարդկանց համար էդ մոդելը աշխատել է հենց Հայաստանի ողբալի պայմաններում, այսինքն 0-ից ցածր հնարավորություններով սկսել են ու հասել են ինչ-որ բանի: Պետք է հնարավորությունները ընլայնել այնպես, որ համակերպվածների կամ դեպրեսվածների մոտ մոտիվացիաներ առաջանան աշխատելու: 
> Ես էլ եմ համաձայն, որ Նիկոլը մի քիչ պրիմիտիվ ա ներկայացնում, հույս ունեմ ինքը իրականում ավելի խորն ա պատկերացնում, կամ փորձում է, կամ գոնե մոտ ապագայում կփորձի պատկերացնել:


Հոպար, ամենայն հարգանքով քո նկատմամբ .... բլա բլա բլա բլա .....  :LOL:  

Էտ սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ պետությունը պիտի հավասար պայմաններ, աշխատանքը խրախուսել, կրթություն .... կարո՞ղ ա մեկը դրան դեմ բան ա ասում, կամ ասում ենք, չէ, պետությունը պիտի խրախուսիտունը պեշկի դեմը նստելը ու կառտոշկի պլեճ ուտելը: Բայց քս քո ասածնը սաղ միջին-երկար-ժամկետ իրականացվող պետական քաղաքականություն են, իսկ ծայրահեղ աղքատի օրվա հացը կամ ձեմռը ցրտից չմեռնելը ամեն ժամի խնդիր ա:

Ու եթե մեկը կարծում ա, որ Հայաստանի տնտեսությունն իրոք տենց լայնծավալ աշխատանքի հնարավորություններ ա ապահովում, բայց մենք մեկա տարեկան մեկ շնչին 4500 դոլար ՀՆԱ-ով աղքատ երկիր ենք, ուրեմն մեր ազգի մասին շատ վատ կարծիքի ա, ու իրոք մտածում ա, որ մենք անաշխատասեր, թամբալ, անասսսսուն ժողովուրդ ենք։ 

Ու դու ուշադիր չես կարդացել էն գյուղացիական տնտեսության իմ եբրած օրինակը։ Գյուղերում մարդիկ հիմնականում սոված չեն, լավ էլ կով ունեն, քո ուզած են հողը ունեն, որը լապատկով փորում են, պամիդոր, վարունգ, լավաշ, ձու, թարխուն ունեն, որ գնաս իրանց տուն, քեզ էլ պատիվ կտան, սոված չեն թողնի իրանց տնից դուրս գաս, բայց փող, քեշ փող մի կոպկե չունեն, որ երեխեն դպրոց գնա։ Գյուղեր կան, հազար դրամը, ապեր, քաշով ոսկի ա։ Շատ եք բլին սովորել քաղաքացու փափկասուն կյանքին, այ սրիստոկրատներ  :LOL: 

Քեզ մի հատ սենց օրինակ բերեմ, դու իրանց վրա տարածի, եթե կարաս, էտ աշխատել սովորացնենք, կրթություն տանք, և այլն ․․․ 

Գյուղի ընտանիք ա, ընտանիքի հայրը ավտովթարից մահացել ա կամ գնացել ա տաս տարի առաջ Ռուաստան ու հետ չի եկել, 43 տարեկան մայր, բանակից վերջերս վերդարաձած ախատասեր 21 տարեկան տղա, ու երկու դպրոցահասակ աղջիկ, 12 ու 14 տարեկան։ Ունեն երկու կով, տաս հավ, 1000 մետր տնամերձ, որի վրա պամիդոր, թարխուն ու վարունգ են ցանում, երկու հետկար ցանքատարածություն, որի վրա գարի են աճացնում, առավոտից իրկուն լապատկով փորելով, որ կովերին ու հավերին կերակրեն, որ կաթ ու մածուն ու ձու ստանան, որ ուտեն։ Մայրը առավտից բնականաբար անասուններով ու հավերով ա զբաղվում, աղջիկները դպրոց են գնում, որ էն քո ասած  կրթությունից ստանա, որ վաղը գործազուրկ չլինեն, դպրոցն էլ կողքի գյուղում ա։ 21 տարեկան տղեն ընդունվել ա գյուղի սեփականատիրոջ մոտ, մալինայի ու թթի գործարանում (վարչապետի խորհրդին հետևելով) ու ստանում էտ գյուղի համար չտեսնված աշխատավարձ․ 100.000 դրամ: Էս միակ քեշ փողն ա, որ մտնում ա տուն, ու պիտի բոլոր էն ծախսերը որոնք քեշ են պահանջում, կատարվեն ․․․․ սկսած հոսանքի վարձից, վարելահողը ու տնամերձը ջրելու վարձից, վերջացրած երկու քույրերի համար ամենաշարքային ծախսերը, որ դպրոց գնան, գումարած պռակլատկեքը, օրինակի պարզության համար։ Ու սա շատ տարածված, ու շատ կոնկրետ օրինակ ա։ 

Տվայի ձեյստվիյա, բլյա ․․․․

----------

Progart (14.11.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (14.11.2018), Գաղթական (14.11.2018), Շինարար (14.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դպրոցական/ուսանողական տարիներս էին: Ուրեմն մի անգամ հայաթում հող եմ փորում, մեր թաղի քեֆչի ջահելներից մի երկուսը հեռվից ինձ մի պահ հետևում էին, մեկը հեգնական ասեց՝ «լապատկի մարդ ա» ու հեռացան, մինչև հիմա հիշում եմ :Ճ
> Ուժեղ/դիմացկունի խնդիր չի, չհամակերպվելու, որոնելու, դաստիարակության խնդիր է: Իմ կարծիքով ՀՀ-ում լիքը համակերպվածներ կան, կարող ե՞ս ասել՝ որ խավից: 
> Շինարար ջան, պետությունը առաջին հերթին պիտի պայմաններ ապահովի, որ աշխատանքը խրախուսվի, խթանվի ու աշխատող մարդկանց իրավունքներն էլ համապատասխանաբար պաշտպանվեն՝ անվտանգ պայմաններ, հանգիստ, առողջություն, արձակուրդ, թոշակ, նպաստ, ապահովագրություն, ստաժ, արդարություն, հավասար իրավունքներ, խտրականության վերացում, հարգանք, պատիվ և այլն :Ճ Ես սաղ մի բառով կարելի է ասել՝ հնարավորություն: Բայց պարադոքսալ կերպով, էդ ամենին հասնելու համար էլ ճռռացող-աշխատողներ են պետք: Հիմա եթե աշխատանքային պայմանները մեծամասամբ վատ են, կամ լավ պայմաններով աշխատանքը քիչ է, դա չի նշանակում, որ պետությունը խնդիրը լուծելու համար պիտի նպաստներ ու թոշակներ տա, մինչև պայմանները դզվեն, որտեղի՞ց պիտի վճարի էդ նպաստներն ու թոշակները, ու՞մ հաշվին: Կամ ո՞վ է աշխատելու, որ պայմանները դզվեն: Սա կոմպլեքս խնդիր է, ու «մարդասիրական» նպաստներ տալով պետությունը կարող է հայտնվել խորը կրիզիսի մեջ, որտեղ թղթերի վրա գրված են հրաշալի թվեր, բայց պետական գանձարանում էլ փող չկա աղքատներին բաժանելու համար: Մի խոսքով, Դանիա դառնալուց առաջ Հայաստանը դեռ երկար պիտի անցնի կապիտալիստական բռի բարքերի ու ազատ շուկայական հարաբերությունների միջով, մինչև ՀՀ բյուջեն կարողանա այնպիսի թոշակներ տալ գոնե աշխատանքային լրիվ ստաժ ունեցող թոշակառուներին, որ էդ փողով մարդիկ բացի ուտելիք առնելուց կարողանան շոր առնել, տրանսպորտ նստել, վարսավիրանոց գնալ, մեկ ու մեջ էլ «քաղաքից դուրս»: Իսկ հիմա 30% աղքատներին նորմալ նպաստով ապահովելու ռեսուրս չունի ՀՀ-ն, ու եթե ունենա էլ, ապա երկարաժամկետ՝ դրանից ոչ աղքատները կշահեն, ոչ ՀՀ-ն:
> Մինչև վերջերս Հայաստանը «յոլա գնանք, մինչև...»  ստատուսի մեջ էր, լավ կլինի էդ ստատուսից դուրս գա, ու մարդիկ տուտուզները տեղից շարժեն: Ինձ թվում է, սոցիալական հավասարություն ՀՀ-ում առնվազն մոտ ապագայում հազիվ թե հնարավոր լինի իրականացնել, ՀՀ-ն կարծում եմ պիտի շարժվի «American Dream»-ի մոդելով՝ հնարավորություն + ծանր աշխատանք = հաջողություն: Ինձ թվում է զգալի քանակով մարդկանց համար էդ մոդելը աշխատել է հենց Հայաստանի ողբալի պայմաններում, այսինքն 0-ից ցածր հնարավորություններով սկսել են ու հասել են ինչ-որ բանի: Պետք է հնարավորությունները ընլայնել այնպես, որ համակերպվածների կամ դեպրեսվածների մոտ մոտիվացիաներ առաջանան աշխատելու: 
> Ես էլ եմ համաձայն, որ Նիկոլը մի քիչ պրիմիտիվ ա ներկայացնում, հույս ունեմ ինքը իրականում ավելի խորն ա պատկերացնում, կամ փորձում է, կամ գոնե մոտ ապագայում կփորձի պատկերացնել:


Վիշապ ջան, գիտե՞ս ԱՄՆ֊ում American Dream֊ը ոնց ա աշխատում։ Գիտե՞ս, որ եթե նորմալ աշխատեր, էսօր Թրամփը նախագահ չէր լինի, ընտրող չէր լինի։ Ու գիտե՞ս American Dream֊ն ամենալավը որ երկրներում ա աշխատում։ Սկանդինավիայում։ Գիտե՞ս ինչու։ Որտև էստեղ չաշխատող մարդուն ոչ թե լոդր են ասում, այլ փորձում պարզել՝ ինչու չի աշխատում, հետն էլ նպաստ են տալիս։ Ու «լոդրի» էրեխեն էլ, միլիարդատիրոջ էրեխեն էլ նույն կրթությունը ստանալու հնարավորություն ունեն։ Պլյուս ասում են՝ ճորտի նման աշխատելը չի կյանքի իմաստը, կա ընտանիք, սիրած, ընկերներ, ժամը չորսից հետո ռադ էղի տուն։ Ու ոնց որ թե Սկանդինավիայի կենսամակարդակն ավելի բարձր ա, Թրամփն էլ պրեզիդենտ չի։

----------

Progart (14.11.2018), Շինարար (14.11.2018), Տրիբուն (14.11.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հոպար, ամենայն հարգանքով քո նկատմամբ .... բլա բլա բլա բլա .....  
> 
> Էտ սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ պետությունը պիտի հավասար պայմաններ, աշխատանքը խրախուսել, կրթություն .... կարո՞ղ ա մեկը դրան դեմ բան ա ասում, կամ ասում ենք, չէ, պետությունը պիտի խրախուսիտունը պեշկի դեմը նստելը ու կառտոշկի պլեճ ուտելը: Բայց քս քո ասածնը սաղ միջին-երկար-ժամկետ իրականացվող պետական քաղաքականություն են, իսկ ծայրահեղ աղքատի օրվա հացը կամ ձեմռը ցրտից չմեռնելը ամեն ժամի խնդիր ա:
> 
> Ու եթե մեկը կարծում ա, որ Հայաստանի տնտեսությունն իրոք տենց լայնծավալ աշխատանքի հնարավորություններ ա ապահովում, բայց մենք մեկա տարեկան մեկ շնչին 4500 դոլար ՀՆԱ-ով աղքատ երկիր ենք, ուրեմն մեր ազգի մասին շատ վատ կարծիքի ա, ու իրոք մտածում ա, որ մենք անաշխատասեր, թամբալ, անասսսսուն ժողովուրդ ենք։ 
> 
> Ու դու ուշադիր չես կարդացել էն գյուղացիական տնտեսության իմ եբրած օրինակը։ Գյուղերում մարդիկ հիմնականում սոված չեն, լավ էլ կով ունեն, քո ուզած են հողը ունեն, որը լապատկով փորում են, պամիդոր, վարունգ, լավաշ, ձու, թարխուն ունեն, որ գնաս իրանց տուն, քեզ էլ պատիվ կտան, սոված չեն թողնի իրանց տնից դուրս գաս, բայց փող, քեշ փող մի կոպկե չունեն, որ երեխեն դպրոց գնա։ Գյուղեր կան, հազար դրամը, ապեր, քաշով ոսկի ա։ Շատ եք բլին սովորել քաղաքացու փափկասուն կյանքին, այ սրիստոկրատներ 
> 
> Քեզ մի հատ սենց օրինակ բերեմ, դու իրանց վրա տարածի, եթե կարաս, էտ աշխատել սովորացնենք, կրթություն տանք, և այլն ․․․ 
> ...


ՊԼյուս, որ պետական հոգածություն լիներ, էդ քսանմեկ տարեկան տղան իրականում պատասխանատվություն չպիտի կրի իր ծնողների ու ու ծնողների մյուս զավակների ապրուստի համար, կարար գնար բուհական կրթություն ստանար, ասենք հզոր ֆիզիկոս դառնար, բայց ջան, ինքը աշխատասեր տղա ա, կառավարությունն էլ կարա օրինակ բերի, թե մեզ սենց քաղաքացիներ են պետք: Իսկ ես պնդում եմ, որ պետությունը պիտի տեղում լինի, որ քսանմեկ տարեկան տղան նման բեռի տակ մտնելու կարիք չունենա:

----------

Progart (14.11.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (14.11.2018), Տրիբուն (14.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Եկա ասեմ, որ չառաջադրվեցի ։ճ
Առաջարկ ունեի և Կոնգրեսից, և ՔՊից։ Ոնց ասել եմ, Կոնգրեսի չառաջադրվելու ջատագովներից էի։ Ի վերջո Կոնգրեսը որոշեց ընդհանրապես չմասնակցել։ ՔՊի հետ որոշ բանակցություններ եղան, մանրամասները չեմ ուզում քննարկել, ի վերջո ցուցակում չկամ։

----------


## Lion

Չէիր էլ լինի, ապեր, ՔՊ-ում - ընդեղ հիմի լիքը հուզախռիվ ջահելեր հերթ են կանգնած...

----------


## Chuk

> Չէիր էլ լինի, ապեր, ՔՊ-ում - ընդեղ հիմի լիքը հուզախռիվ ջահելեր հերթ են կանգնած...


Մհեր ջան, կարայի լինեի։ Էսքանոց թեման փակենք, ուղղակի քանի որ ակումբում գրել էի հնարավորության մասին, որոշեցի տեղեկացնել վերջնարդյունքը։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Եկա ասեմ, որ չառաջադրվեցի ։ճ
> Առաջարկ ունեի և Կոնգրեսից, և ՔՊից։ Ոնց ասել եմ, Կոնգրեսի չառաջադրվելու ջատագովներից էի։ Ի վերջո Կոնգրեսը որոշեց ընդհանրապես չմասնակցել։ ՔՊի հետ որոշ բանակցություններ եղան, մանրամասները չեմ ուզում քննարկել, ի վերջո ցուցակում չկամ։


Մինչև հաջորդը կհասցնես քոնը գրանցել ու խոդի գցել  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, էն անեկդոտը գիտե՞ս, որ մեկը վազելով տունա գալիս, կնգան ասումա՝ կարայի միլիոնատեր լինեի...

Բայց ես սա չասացի, որ հանկարծ մոտ ընդունես սրտիդ, ուղղակի իրոք հիմա ՔՊ ցուցակում հայտնվելը բարդ խնդիրա, ասենք մեկը ես ընենց մարդկանց գիտեմ, որ չեն կարողացել հայտնվել ընդեղ: Ու ասեմ, արդեն հստակ տպավորություն կա, որ էն վերևումս ասած հուզախռիվ ջահելները չոտկի տոռմուզում են ամեն մի արտաքին մուտք ցուցակ՝ վախենալով կորցնել իրենց դիրքերը: Մի կողմից հասկանալի է, իրենք են շատ բաներ արել հաղթանակի համար, իրենք էլ պիտի վայելեն, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ իրենք հաճախ տարրական մասնագետ չեն, բայց չեն թողնում մասնագետներն առաջ գան...

Չեմ մեղադրում, ուղղակի ֆիքսում եմ, երևի տենց էլ պիտի լիներ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ապեր, էն անեկդոտը գիտե՞ս, որ մեկը վազելով տունա գալիս, կնգան ասումա՝ կարայի միլիոնատեր լինեի...
> 
> Բայց ես սա չասացի, որ հանկարծ մոտ ընդունես սրտիդ, ուղղակի իրոք հիմա ՔՊ ցուցակում հայտնվելը բարդ խնդիրա, ասենք մեկը ես ընենց մարդկանց գիտեմ, որ չեն կարողացել հայտնվել ընդեղ: Ու ասեմ, արդեն հստակ տպավորություն կա, որ էն վերևումս ասած հուզախռիվ ջահելները չոտկի տոռմուզում են ամեն մի արտաքին մուտք ցուցակ՝ վախենալով կորցնել իրենց դիրքերը: Մի կողմից հասկանալի է, իրենք են շատ բաներ արել հաղթանակի համար, իրենք էլ պիտի վայելեն, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ իրենք հաճախ տարրական մասնագետ չեն, բայց չեն թողնում մասնագետներն առաջ գան...
> 
> Չեմ մեղադրում, ուղղակի ֆիքսում եմ, երևի տենց էլ պիտի լիներ...


լրագրողներն են լցվել ՔՊ  :LOL:  
իսկ հուզախռիվ ջահելների համար մի քանի հատ ուրիշ կուսակցություն կա։ թե բան փոխել են ուզում, թող մյուսների ցուցակներով մասնակցեն։ 

Չուկ, հարգանքներս։ Ոնց հասկանում եմ, սկզբունքային հարց ա էղել։

----------

Chuk (14.11.2018), Աթեիստ (14.11.2018), Շինարար (14.11.2018), Տրիբուն (14.11.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> լրագրողներն են լցվել ՔՊ  
> իսկ հուզախռիվ ջահելների համար մի քանի հատ ուրիշ կուսակցություն կա։ թե բան փոխել են ուզում, թող մյուսների ցուցակներով մասնակցեն։ 
> 
> Չուկ, հարգանքներս։ Ոնց հասկանում եմ, սկզբունքային հարց ա էղել։


Ի դեպ որոշ լրագրողների խմբագրողական անցյալը բավականին տգեղ ա, ասենք՝ Ժողովուրդ օրաթերթի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ որոշ լրագրողների խմբագրողական անցյալը բավականին տգեղ ա, ասենք՝ Ժողովուրդ օրաթերթի:


Մենակ լրագրողների՞։ Իսկ լրատվամիջոցներինը տեսե՞լ ես։ Ազատությունը իրա հետնանկարում Նիկոլի նկարն ա դրել։ Էս էլ քեզ անկախ լրատվամիջոց։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, աշխատանքի ու հարստության կապի մասին մի հետաքրքիր բան էի տեսել ֆեյսբուքում վերջերս։ Մի գերմանացի լրագրողի էին մեջբերել, մոտավորապես սենց էր. «Ասում են՝ հարստության գաղտնիքը առավոտյան շուտ արթնանալու ու ամեն օր քրտնաջան արթնանալու մեջ է։ Բացատրեք դա արդեն երեսուն տարի շարունակ առավոտյան ժամը հինգին արթնացող ու հանրապետության հրապարակը մաքրող կնոջը»։

----------

Life (15.11.2018), Progart (14.11.2018)

----------


## Lion

Ու սրան լրացնող մի դաժան խոսք էլ կա...

Если ты силен как бык, трудолюбив как пчела, пашешь как лошадь, но возвращаешься домой уставшим как собака, сходи к ветеринару, возможно — ты осел…

----------

Գաղթական (14.11.2018), Տրիբուն (14.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> լրագրողներն են լցվել ՔՊ


Մեղա-մեղա ․․․․ Բյուր, աչքիս միանամ քո գաղափարական պայքարին  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մի հատ էլ գենդերային անեգդոտ իմ կողմից էս թեմայով․  :LOL: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Как-то приехал американец в гости к русскому. Заходят в дом. Там чистота, порядок, все блестит.
– Какая у вас хорошая домработница! – нахваливает американец.
– Это не домработница, это жена моя так убирается! – хвастается русский.
Садятся за стол, обедают: на столе шикарная сервировка, множество вкусных блюд.
– Как ваш повар вкусно готовит! – не нахвалится американец.
– Это не повар, это моя жена так готовит, – снова говорит русский. Дети хозяина дома развлекают гостей: дочь спела английскую песенку, сын прочитал стихи на английском.
– Видимо, у ваших детей неплохая гувернантка? – спрашивает американец.
– А, это жена их воспитывает.
Выходят в сад: в саду цветут шикарные цветы изумительной красоты.
– Где вы нашли такого замечательного садовника?
– Это моя жена выращивает, хобби у нее такое.
– Скажите, – говорит американец – вот вы такой бодрый, жизнерадостный… У вас, наверное, любовница хорошая?
– Зачем любовница? У меня жена есть!
– Как?! Вы еще и спите с этой лошадью?

----------

Life (15.11.2018), Lion (14.11.2018), Աթեիստ (14.11.2018), Վիշապ (15.11.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քեզ մի հատ սենց օրինակ բերեմ, դու իրանց վրա տարածի, եթե կարաս, էտ աշխատել սովորացնենք, կրթություն տանք, և այլն ․․․ 
> 
> Գյուղի ընտանիք ա, ընտանիքի հայրը ավտովթարից մահացել ա կամ գնացել ա տաս տարի առաջ Ռուաստան ու հետ չի եկել, 43 տարեկան մայր, բանակից վերջերս վերդարաձած ախատասեր 21 տարեկան տղա, ու երկու դպրոցահասակ աղջիկ, 12 ու 14 տարեկան։ Ունեն երկու կով, տաս հավ, 1000 մետր տնամերձ, որի վրա պամիդոր, թարխուն ու վարունգ են ցանում, երկու հետկար ցանքատարածություն, որի վրա գարի են աճացնում, առավոտից իրկուն լապատկով փորելով, որ կովերին ու հավերին կերակրեն, որ կաթ ու մածուն ու ձու ստանան, որ ուտեն։ Մայրը առավտից բնականաբար անասուններով ու հավերով ա զբաղվում, աղջիկները դպրոց են գնում, որ էն քո ասած  կրթությունից ստանա, որ վաղը գործազուրկ չլինեն, դպրոցն էլ կողքի գյուղում ա։ 21 տարեկան տղեն ընդունվել ա գյուղի սեփականատիրոջ մոտ, մալինայի ու թթի գործարանում (վարչապետի խորհրդին հետևելով) ու ստանում էտ գյուղի համար չտեսնված աշխատավարձ․ 100.000 դրամ: Էս միակ քեշ փողն ա, որ մտնում ա տուն, ու պիտի բոլոր էն ծախսերը որոնք քեշ են պահանջում, կատարվեն ․․․․ սկսած հոսանքի վարձից, վարելահողը ու տնամերձը ջրելու վարձից, վերջացրած երկու քույրերի համար ամենաշարքային ծախսերը, որ դպրոց գնան, գումարած պռակլատկեքը, օրինակի պարզության համար։ Ու սա շատ տարածված, ու շատ կոնկրետ օրինակ ա։ 
> 
> Տվայի ձեյստվիյա, բլյա ․․․․


Կարծում եմ, հրաշալի հնարավորություններ ա սեփական ուժերը վաղ տարիքում դրսևորելու ու կայանալու համար :Tongue:  
Մոտավորապես իմ վիճակն էր մի 25 տարի առաջ, մենակ էն տարբերությամբ որ կով, հավ չունեինք, տնամերձը շատ ավելի փոքր էր, բայց դե քույր ու եղբայր էլ չկար :Ճ
Մենակ ասեմ, որ մեր թաղում ամենապարտաճանաչ հոսանքի ու գազի վարձերը վճարողն էի:
Մտածում եմ, որ եթե մարդավարի նպաստ ստանայի, ապա հնարավոր է անկյալի ու ապաշնորհի մեկը դառնայի: 
Շատ կան, որ պետության կողմից չէ, բայց ծնողների կողմից «նպաստներ» են ստանում ու ոչնչի չեն հասնում, սա վայթե ահագին ծեծված թեմա է: 
Ասածս ինչ ա, նպաստ տալու տեղը գիտելիք է պետք տալ ու աշխատել է պետք սովորացնել ու գլուխս մի տարեք :Ճ
Համաձայն եմ, որ նպաստը պիտի այնքան լինի, որ մարդս սովից ու ցրտից չմեռնի, ու մաքսիմում, կոմունալ ծախսերը փակի, ոչ ավել:

----------

Գիտունիկ (15.11.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, գիտե՞ս ԱՄՆ֊ում American Dream֊ը ոնց ա աշխատում։ Գիտե՞ս, որ եթե նորմալ աշխատեր, էսօր Թրամփը նախագահ չէր լինի, ընտրող չէր լինի։ Ու գիտե՞ս American Dream֊ն ամենալավը որ երկրներում ա աշխատում։ Սկանդինավիայում։ Գիտե՞ս ինչու։ Որտև էստեղ չաշխատող մարդուն ոչ թե լոդր են ասում, այլ փորձում պարզել՝ ինչու չի աշխատում, հետն էլ նպաստ են տալիս։ Ու «լոդրի» էրեխեն էլ, միլիարդատիրոջ էրեխեն էլ նույն կրթությունը ստանալու հնարավորություն ունեն։ Պլյուս ասում են՝ ճորտի նման աշխատելը չի կյանքի իմաստը, կա ընտանիք, սիրած, ընկերներ, ժամը չորսից հետո ռադ էղի տուն։ Ու ոնց որ թե Սկանդինավիայի կենսամակարդակն ավելի բարձր ա, Թրամփն էլ պրեզիդենտ չի։


American Dream֊ը դեռ նորմալ աշխատում է, ես դեռ պրոբլեմ չեմ տեսնում ու Թրամփը դեռ չի խանգարում :Ճ
Դու American Dream-ի իմաստը դիտավորյալ խեղաթյուրում ես :Ճ
Դա սոցիալական հավասարության ու հարմարավետ ապրելու հետ հեչ կապ չունի, այլ կապ ունի հավասար հնարավորություների հետ, որտեղ նախաձեռնողներն ու համառ աշխատողները շատ արագ կարող են դառնալ միլիոնատեր: 
Գուցե դա՞ է իսկական արդարությունը, որ ուժեղները, խելացիներն ու աշխատասերները ավելի շատ ձեռքբերումներ են ունենում ու խթանվում է մրցակցությունը ու խթանվում է տնտեսությունը:
Իսկ Սկանդինավների կայֆերը վայթե ուրիշ հեքիաթից են: Էնտեղ չափազանց նոսր բնակչության բաժին է ընկել չափազանց մեծ ռեսուրսներ, որ մենակ ձկնոսությամբ զբաղվեն, ու սվիտեր կարեն վայթե իրենց հերիք է: 
Բայց մարդիկ աշխատում են, ու վաստակում են ավելին, էդ նույն Սկանդինավներում գործազրկության մակարդակը մոտ 4% է, դե լիքը բնական ռեսուրսներ կան զբաղվելու համար:
Իսկ ՀՀ-ի ռեսուրսները մնացել են մարդիկ, որոնց դուք ուզում եք նպաստների ու թոշակների հաշվին ապրեցնել, մինչև գործերը լավանան, էդ ո՞նց:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ի դեպ, աշխատանքի ու հարստության կապի մասին մի հետաքրքիր բան էի տեսել ֆեյսբուքում վերջերս։ Մի գերմանացի լրագրողի էին մեջբերել, մոտավորապես սենց էր. «Ասում են՝ հարստության գաղտնիքը առավոտյան շուտ արթնանալու ու ամեն օր քրտնաջան արթնանալու մեջ է։ Բացատրեք դա արդեն երեսուն տարի շարունակ առավոտյան ժամը հինգին արթնացող ու հանրապետության հրապարակը մաքրող կնոջը»։


Էդքան չարժի պրիմիտիվացնել: Նախաձեռնողականություն, հնարամտություն, ու էլի տենց բաներ էլ կան: Վերջերս American Drea-ի մեջ «hard work»-ը մանրից փոխվում է «smart work»-ի: Ասածս ի՞նչ է, էդ կինը 30 տարի հրապարակը մաքրել է ու ոչ մի ավտոմատիզացիա չի արել :Ճ

----------


## varo987

> Կարծում եմ, հրաշալի հնարավորություններ ա սեփական ուժերը վաղ տարիքում դրսևորելու ու կայանալու համար 
> Մոտավորապես իմ վիճակն էր մի 25 տարի առաջ, մենակ էն տարբերությամբ որ կով, հավ չունեինք, տնամերձը շատ ավելի փոքր էր, բայց դե քույր ու եղբայր էլ չկար :Ճ
> Մենակ ասեմ, որ մեր թաղում ամենապարտաճանաչ հոսանքի ու գազի վարձերը վճարողն էի:
> Մտածում եմ, որ եթե մարդավարի նպաստ ստանայի, ապա հնարավոր է անկյալի ու ապաշնորհի մեկը դառնայի: 
> Շատ կան, որ պետության կողմից չէ, բայց ծնողների կողմից «նպաստներ» են ստանում ու ոչնչի չեն հասնում, սա վայթե ահագին ծեծված թեմա է: 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, նպաստ տալու տեղը գիտելիք է պետք տալ ու աշխատել է պետք սովորացնել ու գլուխս մի տարեք :Ճ
> Համաձայն եմ, որ նպաստը պիտի այնքան լինի, որ մարդս սովից ու ցրտից չմեռնի, ու մաքսիմում, կոմունալ ծախսերը փակի, ոչ ավել:


Քեզ նպաստ չէինել տա. 
Փարոսը կարծեմ բալերը նենցա հաշվում որ շատ անչապահաս երեխու ունեցող, հաշմանդամ ունեցող միայնակ թոշակառուն ավելի մեծ հավանականությամբ կստանա.
Այլ հարցա որ  մարդիկ միշտել կարան անցքեր գտնեն ու չարաշահեն.

Ենթադրենք կնոջից ֆիկտիվ բաժանվումա կնոջը 3երեխեքի հետ գրանցումա 2-րդ տան վրա ու 2տուն 2ավտո ունենալով նպաստա ստանում.
Ոնց կասեր դասականը թղթերով նորմալա միայնակ 3անչափահաս երեխա մեծացնոքղ մոր նպաստը պետությունը չի կարա կտրի.

Կամ ասենք միայնակ թոշակառույա բայց երեխեքը ամերիկա են, ամեն ամիս 200դոլլար ուղարկում են, երեխեքի տներնել վարձով տալիսա, բայց  տատիի նպաստնել չեն կարա կտրեն քանի որ պաշտոնական միակ եկամուտը 25հազար դրամ թոշակնա.


Բոլորնել հասկանում են որ ավելի լավա մարդուն կարթ տալ քան ձուկ, Կարեն Կարախետյաննելեր նույնը ասում.
Բայց էն ժամանակ Նիկոլը իրան ճղումեր թե բա թոշակ նպաստ բարձրարցրեք, հիմա ճարտար խոսալով եկելա իշխանության արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ երգերա երգում.

Թե բա ոչխար պահեք, սինդրիկ հավաքեք, տաքսի քշեք անհատական ջանք բլա- բլա.

Յանի առանց իրա ասելու մարդիկ մաիլիանել էին հավաքում, սունկել, ոչխար ու կովել էին պահում, իրա ջոգելով էդքանը չէին ֆայմում սպասում  էին Նիկոլին, Արոյին ու Տիկոյին.

Ու ասեմ որ սուտա ասում ոչ մի գործարանել անսահմանափակ մալինա ու սինդրիկ չի ընդուոնւմ.
Եթե ընդունում են թող Նիկոլի ականջին ասելու փոխարեն հեռուստացույցով, list.am-um  հայտարաոություն տան կամ առաքիչներին ուղարկեն գյուղերը մալինա մթերելու, տես ոնց են Սաղ անտառների մալինան  սրբում տանում հանձնում գործարան.

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.11.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարծում եմ, հրաշալի հնարավորություններ ա սեփական ուժերը վաղ տարիքում դրսևորելու ու կայանալու համար 
> Մոտավորապես իմ վիճակն էր մի 25 տարի առաջ, մենակ էն տարբերությամբ որ կով, հավ չունեինք, տնամերձը շատ ավելի փոքր էր, բայց դե քույր ու եղբայր էլ չկար :Ճ
> Մենակ ասեմ, որ մեր թաղում ամենապարտաճանաչ հոսանքի ու գազի վարձերը վճարողն էի:
> Մտածում եմ, որ եթե մարդավարի նպաստ ստանայի, ապա հնարավոր է անկյալի ու ապաշնորհի մեկը դառնայի: 
> Շատ կան, որ պետության կողմից չէ, բայց ծնողների կողմից «նպաստներ» են ստանում ու ոչնչի չեն հասնում, սա վայթե ահագին ծեծված թեմա է: 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, նպաստ տալու տեղը գիտելիք է պետք տալ ու աշխատել է պետք սովորացնել ու գլուխս մի տարեք :Ճ
> Համաձայն եմ, որ նպաստը պիտի այնքան լինի, որ մարդս սովից ու ցրտից չմեռնի, ու մաքսիմում, կոմունալ ծախսերը փակի, ոչ ավել:


Որ քույր ու ախպեր չկար տնամերձն էլ փոքր էր ոնց եղավ համարյա նույնը։ Ախր գլուխ *ունելով չի։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Որ քույր ու ախպեր չկար տնամերձն էլ փոքր էր ոնց եղավ համարյա նույնը։ Ախր գլուխ *ունելով չի։


Չեմ հասկանում ինչի ա գլուխդ *ունվել :Ճ
Քույր ու եղբայր ունենալը մեծ պլյուս ա Շինարար, բոլոր իմաստներով, մանավանդ Հայաստանում, ու որից ես զրկված եմ, ու գլուխս դուք եք հարթուկում, «մեծ ընտանիք, դպրոցական երեխաներ…», կարելի է կարծել, թե շատ երեխաները դարդ են ու ծախս, ոչ մի օգուտ չեն կարող տալ: 
Էդ տրամաբանությամբ շատ չափահաս քաղաքացիներն էլ են դարդ, մանավանդ պարապները :Ճ
Եթե նույն անալոգիայով է, ապա խնդիր.
Երկրիդ բնակչության 1/3-րդը Տրիբունի օրինակի 21 տարեկան տղու նման աշխատասեր, բայց անթիկունք մարդիկ են, իսկ մնացածը՝ հազիվ յոլա գնացողներ (կարդա՝ դպրոցահասակ աղջիկներ): Վաշի ձեյստվիա:

----------

Գիտունիկ (15.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Վիշապի հետ ես համաձայն եմ էնքանով, որ մինչև մարդուն առանց կամեռ ջուրը չգցես՝ լողալ չի սովորի:

ՈՒղղակի սրա հակառակ էֆեկտն  էնա, որ շատ լավագույն լողորդներ վաղուց ուղղակի խեղդված կկինեին, եթե ապահով բասեինի, կամեռների ու փրկարարների հետևող աչքի փոխարեն տանեին միանգամից վայրի բնության մեջ մի լճում գցեին:

----------

Lion (15.11.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (15.11.2018), Tiger29 (17.11.2018), Տրիբուն (15.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> American Dream֊ը դեռ նորմալ աշխատում է, ես դեռ պրոբլեմ չեմ տեսնում ու Թրամփը դեռ չի խանգարում :Ճ
> Դու American Dream-ի իմաստը դիտավորյալ խեղաթյուրում ես :Ճ
> Դա սոցիալական հավասարության ու հարմարավետ ապրելու հետ հեչ կապ չունի, այլ կապ ունի հավասար հնարավորություների հետ, որտեղ նախաձեռնողներն ու համառ աշխատողները շատ արագ կարող են դառնալ միլիոնատեր: 
> Գուցե դա՞ է իսկական արդարությունը, որ ուժեղները, խելացիներն ու աշխատասերները ավելի շատ ձեռքբերումներ են ունենում ու խթանվում է մրցակցությունը ու խթանվում է տնտեսությունը:
> Իսկ Սկանդինավների կայֆերը վայթե ուրիշ հեքիաթից են: Էնտեղ չափազանց նոսր բնակչության բաժին է ընկել չափազանց մեծ ռեսուրսներ, որ մենակ ձկնոսությամբ զբաղվեն, ու սվիտեր կարեն վայթե իրենց հերիք է: 
> Բայց մարդիկ աշխատում են, ու վաստակում են ավելին, էդ նույն Սկանդինավներում գործազրկության մակարդակը մոտ 4% է, դե լիքը բնական ռեսուրսներ կան զբաղվելու համար:
> Իսկ ՀՀ-ի ռեսուրսները մնացել են մարդիկ, որոնց դուք ուզում եք նպաստների ու թոշակների հաշվին ապրեցնել, մինչև գործերը լավանան, էդ ո՞նց:


Վիշապ ջան, ամերիկյան երազանքը միֆ ա, որին ամերիկացիների մեծ մասը աղքատ, թե հարուստ հավատում են։ Հիմա բացատրեմ։ Հարուստ ընտանիքի երեխաներն ավելի հավանական ա, որ հետագայում հարուստ կլինեն, որովհետև իրանց համար բոլոր պայմանները ստեղծված են լավ կրթություն ստանալու, հաճախ ստիպված էլ չեն որպես ուսանող չարքաշ աշխատանք անել ու ուսման վարձերի տակ չեն ճռռում։ Իսկ աղքատ ընտանիքի երեխաները հաճախ ստիպված են քո նկարագրածով հենց օգնել ծնողներին փոքր տարիքից, հետևաբար դասերից հետ մնալ, էլ չեմ ասում, որ բարձրագույն կրթությունը անհասանելի բարձունք ա իրանց համար։ Ու սրանք էն ընտանիքներն են, որոնք ծնված օրվանից ստրուկի նման ճռռում են մինչև մահվան դուռը։ Բայց երբեք չեն հարստանում, որովհետև կրթությունն անհասանելի ա մնում իրանց համար, իսկ կրթությունը բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ ապահովում ա բարձր վարձատրվող աշխատանքով հետագայում (գոնե ԱՄՆ֊ի պես երկրում, ՀՀ֊ում էնքան էլ հստակ չի կապը)։ Դու կարաս ասես՝ խելացի չեն, դրա համար կրթություն չեն ստանում։ Իրականում էդպես չի։ ԱՄՆ֊ում հիմնականում կրթություն չեն ստանում փող չունեցողները, ոչ թե մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցողները։ Սրա հետ կապված մի հետաքրքիր բան կարամ պատմեմ մեր գիտական առօրյայից։ Էս գրառման վերջում կգրեմ։ 

Բայց մինչև էդ ասեմ, որ էս բոլորը ինձնից չեմ հորինում, զեկույց կա էդ թեմայով
, թե ոնց ա ծնողների եկամտի չափը որոշում իրանց սերունդների եկամուտի չափը։ Վիքիում էլ կարաս կարդաս ԱՄՆ֊ի սոցիալ֊տնտեսական մոբիլության մասին։ Պարզվում ա՝ ամերիկացիների մեծ մասը հավատում ա էդ մոբիլությանը, որն էնքան էլ գոյություն չունի։ 

Թրամպի պահով էլ ասեմ. Թրամպը ոչ թե ամերիկյան երազանքի չգոյության պատճառն ա, այլ հետևանքը։ Մարդիկ, ովքեր տարիներով հավատացել են ամերիկյան երազանքին, տարիներով ճռռացել են ու չեն հասել խոստացած բարձունքներին, սկսել են այլընտրանքային մեղավոր փնտրել։ Ու Թրամպը իրանց համար գտել ա էդ մեղավորներին. իմիգրանտները։ Դրա համար էլ մարդիկ գնացել, իրան ձայն են տվել։

Հիմա պատմությունս։ Ուրեմն տարիներ առաջ Հայաստանում հետազոտություն էինք անում։ Շիզոֆրենիայով հիվանդների կոգնիտիվ ֆունկցիաներն էինք ուսումնասիրում (կարդալ՝ մտավոր ունակությունները)։ Բնականաբար, դրա համար մեզ կանտրոլ խումբ էր պետք՝ ըստ տարիքի ու կրթության շիզոֆրենիայով հիվանդներին հարմարեցված առողջ մարդկանց։ Ասեմ, որ քանի որ շիզոֆրենիան բավական շուտ ա սկսվում, հիվանդները հիմնականում չեն հասցնում կրթություն ստանալ, հետևաբար մեր կանտրոլ խումբը պետք ա բարձրագույն կրթություն չունենար։ Էդպես մի կերպ գտանք մեզ անհրաժեշտ երեսուն հոգուն, որոնք բարձրագույն կրթություն չէին ստացել, տվյալները հետազոտեցինք ու շոկային արդյունք ստացանք. մեր առողջների մտավոր ունակությունները համեմատելի էին ԱՄՆ շիզոֆրենիայով հիվանդների մտավոր ունակություններին։ Էն ժամանակ բացատրություն չունեինք, տպագրեցինք արդյունքները, հիմա չեմ հիշում ինչ բացատրությամբ։

Տարիներ անց էկա Դանիա։ Նմանատիպ հետազոտություն անող կոլեգայիս պատմեցի մեր ստացած արդյունքների մասին։ Ինքը ասեց՝ նույնը Դանիայում են ստացել. առողջների մտավոր ունակությունները ԱՄՆ֊ի առողջների մտավոր ունակություններից շատ ավելի ցածր են, համեմատելի ԱՄՆ շիզոֆրենիա ունեցողների հետ։ Բայց ինքը բացատրություն էլ ուներ դրան. քանի որ Դանիայում կրթությունը բոլորին հասանելի ա, ու կապ չունի ծնողի գրպանի մեծության հետ, բարձրագույն կրթություն չեն ստանում որոշակի մտավոր խնդիրներ ունեցողները, նույնիսկ եթե ֆորմալ դիագնոզ չունեն։ Ըստ էության, մտավոր խնդիր ունենալը միակ խանգարող հանգամանքն ա։ Նույնը վերաբերում ա նաև Հայաստանին. քանի որ մեր տարիքային խումբը բավական մեծ էր, մեր հետազոտության վայրը՝ Երևանը, էդ էն մարդիկ էին, որոնք Սովետի ժամանակ կրթություն չէին ստացել, երբ կրթությունը բոլորի համար հասանելի էր։ Իսկ ԱՄՆ֊ում մտավոր ունակությունների ու կրթության միջև ուղիղ կապ չկա։ Այսինքն, մտավոր խնդիր ունեցողը ինչքան էլ հարուստ լինի, դժվար բարձրագույն կրթություն ստանա, բայց աղքատների մեջ լիքն են խելացիները, որոնք էդպես էլ բարձրագույն կրթություն չեն ստանում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հատ էլ հանրամատչելի հոդված ու գրաֆ, որը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ամերիկյան երազանքն ավելի շուտ իրականանալի ա Սկանդինավիայում ու այլ եվրոպական երկրներում, քան ԱՄՆ֊ում։

Հ.Գ. Վիշապ ջան, ի դեպ, սա ասում եմ ոչ թե աշխատանքի դերն ու կարևորությունը նվազեցնելու համար, այլ ցույց տալու համար, որ դա չի ամեն ինչ։ Մեկը ես ճռռում եմ իմ գործի տակ, որտև ահավոր սիրում եմ գործս։ Բայց կարևոր ա հասկանալը, որ ուղղակի աշխատանքն ամեն ինչ չի, ոնց որ Գաղթականն ա ասում, պետք ա ապահով բասեին ստեղծել էդ աշխատանքի համար։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համաձայն եմ, որ նպաստը պիտի այնքան լինի, որ մարդս սովից ու ցրտից չմեռնի, ու մաքսիմում, կոմունալ ծախսերը փակի, ոչ ավել:


Ապեր, չէ ի՞նչ ես ասում, ընտանեկան նպաստը Հայաստանում էնքան ա (ամսեկան 18 հազար դրամ գումարած 7 հազար ամեն երեխու համար) որ համ կոմունալ ծախսերն ա փակում, համ բազմազան ուտելիք կարաս ձեռք բերես, շաբաթը երկու անգամ ռեստորան գնաս, ամիսը երկու ա անգամ շոփփինգ անես, տարին մի անգամ էլ գնաս Բալի հանսգստանալու։ Դրա համար էլ մարդիկ ծուլանում են, չեն ուզում աշխատել ․․․ խեռներին պե՞տք ա։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.11.2018), Շինարար (15.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> լրագրողներն են լցվել ՔՊ  
> ։


8 լրագրող ա ոտից գլուխ, ինչ մի չափազանցնում էիք, մարալիիիիկ, մարալիիիիկ 

http://armtimes.com/hy/article/14843...nfo.am_android

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եկա ասեմ, որ չառաջադրվեցի ։ճ
> Առաջարկ ունեի և Կոնգրեսից, և ՔՊից։ Ոնց ասել եմ, Կոնգրեսի չառաջադրվելու ջատագովներից էի։ Ի վերջո Կոնգրեսը որոշեց ընդհանրապես չմասնակցել։ ՔՊի հետ որոշ բանակցություններ եղան, մանրամասները չեմ ուզում քննարկել, ի վերջո ցուցակում չկամ։


Ապեր, լավ ա չկաս ՔՊ ցուցակում։ Թե չէ քո պատճառով կյանքում առաջին անգամ իշխանական կուսակցությանն էի ձայն տալու։  :Smile:

----------

Lion (15.11.2018)

----------


## ivy

> 8 լրագրող ա ոտից գլուխ, ինչ մի չափազանցնում էիք, մարալիիիիկ, մարալիիիիկ 
> 
> http://armtimes.com/hy/article/14843...nfo.am_android


Լուսինե Բադալյանը ավագանիում է ախր. էս էլ է Ալեն Սիմոնյանի ճամփեն բռնել։

Վահագի մասին գիտեի։ Ակումբի Վարպետն է համ էլ, ափսոս, որ էլ էս կողմերում չի երևում ։)

----------

Տրիբուն (15.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լուսինե Բադալյանը ավագանիում է ախր. էս էլ է Ալեն Սիմոնյանի ճամփեն բռնել։
> 
> Վահագի մասին գիտեի։ Ակումբի Վարպետն է համ էլ, ափսոս, որ էլ էս կողմերում չի երևում ։)


Բայց, ՀՀԿ- ցուցակին չի հասնի։ Իմ արեւ, ինչքան անասուն կա հաջողացրել են մտցնեն իրանց ցուցակ - Մենուա Հարությունյան, Գեղամյան, Բաբուխանյան, դե Դավիթ Շահնազարյանն էլ պեչատը դրեց։ Հիմա որ Հիսուսին էլ ցուցակ մտցնեն, մեկա ԱԺ չեն մտնի։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մի հատ էլ հանրամատչելի հոդված ու գրաֆ, որը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ամերիկյան երազանքն ավելի շուտ իրականանալի ա Սկանդինավիայում ու այլ եվրոպական երկրներում, քան ԱՄՆ֊ում։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Վիշապ ջան, ի դեպ, սա ասում եմ ոչ թե աշխատանքի դերն ու կարևորությունը նվազեցնելու համար, այլ ցույց տալու համար, որ դա չի ամեն ինչ։ Մեկը ես ճռռում եմ իմ գործի տակ, որտև ահավոր սիրում եմ գործս։ Բայց կարևոր ա հասկանալը, որ ուղղակի աշխատանքն ամեն ինչ չի, ոնց որ Գաղթականն ա ասում, պետք ա ապահով բասեին ստեղծել էդ աշխատանքի համար։


Էդ սաղ Նահանգները Սկանդինավների հետ համեմատությունները հիմարություն են, ոնց որ լճերը համեմատես օվկանոսի հետ, ասես` լճերում ձկներն ավելի անվտանգ ու հարմար են ապրում :Ճ
Էդ սաղ համեմատողները կարևոր բաներ հաշվի չեն առնում, ինչպիսիք են ասենք մարդաքանակը, էթնիկ խմբերը, մենթալիտետը, բնական ռեսուրսները, աշխարհաքաղաքական դիրքը, ու էլի չգիտեմ ինչ ու մենակ կախվում են քաղաքական համակարգից: 
Նահանգները որ տրաքի էլ, Սկանդինավներ երբեք չի դառնա, ուզում ես Թրամփի տեղը բեր Կարլ Մարքսին դիր: Ամբողջ Սկանդինավները Կալիֆորնիայի բնակչության կեսն ա: Իսկ շատ բնակչությունը ու մանավանդ խառը էթնիկ, գենետիկորեն խելացի, գենետիկորեն բթամիտ, , միջին, ահագին բարդացնում է մարդկանց հավասարության խնդիրը ու բնականից առաջանում է մրցակցություն, ու պարզ է ֆինանսապես ապահովածների հնարավորությունները շատ ավելի մեծ են: Էս խնդիրը չես բռնի ու հարկերով կամ նպաստներով արագ լուծես, չի ստացվի, երկիրդ կքանդվի: Ու նենց չի, որ հավասարեցնես, բոլորը գործ կունենան, նորից ուշադրություն դարձրու՝ մարդաքանակ:
Ու նորից եմ ասում, ամերիկյան երազանքը մի խառնեք սոցիալական հավասարության հետ, որտեղ տարբեր ունակությունների տեր մարդիկ մոտավորապես նույն ձևի են ապրում՝ հավասար :Ճ
Ստեղ խոսքը գնում է շանսերի ու հնարավորությունների մասին, որոնք հաստատ հեշտ չեն տրվում ու հենց դրանից էլ գալիս է «hard work»-ը, որը ամեն մարդու բան չի: Քո ասած երազանքը «easy work- easy life»-ն ա, որն էլ թույն երազանք ա, բայց ամերիկյանի հետ չի բռնում :Ճ 
Հա, առողջապահական համակարգը լրիվ բիզնես ա, բարձրագույն կրթությունը թանկ է, աղքատ խավի երեխաների Ստանֆորդ ավարտելու շանսերը շատ ավելի քիչ են քան հարուստ խավինը,  բայց դե այնպես չի, որ բոլոր Ստենֆորդ ավարտածները դառնում են հաջողակ բիզնեսմեններ, իսկ բոլոր աղքատների երեխաները մնում են աղքատ, այ էստեղ խառն ա,  «դրիմը» կարա աշխատի :Ճ Ամեն ինչ չի որ դիմլոմով ա որոշվում, ես պոլիտեխնիկի դիմլոմ ունեմ, ընկերներ ունեմ, որ ընդհանրապես դիմպլոմ չունեն, պակաս չեն վաստակում, ուղեղի աշխատանքն է կարևոր:
Էն խելացի ու աշխատասեր եվրոպացիները, այդ թվում սկանդինավցիք, որոնք ուզում են արագ հարստանալ, գնում են ԱՄՆ, մի քիչ ուսումնասիրի, կհամոզվես: Դե հետո կարելի է հետ գնալ Եվրոպա կամ Հայաստան թոշակի:
Համաձայն եմ, որ կյանքի որակն ու կայֆերը Եվրոպայում շատ ավելի լավն են, բայց եթե վերադառնանք Հայաստանին, ապա Հայաստանը էս պահին դեռ արագ կայանալու խնդիր ունի մինչև սոցիալական հավասարություն ու բոլորի համար կյանքի բարձր պայմաններ ապահովելը: Սկանդինավների հետ համեմատելն ու ուտոպիստական լոլոներ կարդալը կարծում եմ ոչ կառուցողական է, ոչ էլ օգտակար: Դրանից երկրի փողը չի շատանում, որ աղքատներին բաժանես: Ես հույս ունեմ, որ թալանի դեմն առնելն ու հավարար իրավունքները ահագին հարցեր կլուծեն:

----------

Lion (16.11.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, չէ ի՞նչ ես ասում, ընտանեկան նպաստը Հայաստանում էնքան ա (ամսեկան 18 հազար դրամ գումարած 7 հազար ամեն երեխու համար) որ համ կոմունալ ծախսերն ա փակում, համ բազմազան ուտելիք կարաս ձեռք բերես, շաբաթը երկու անգամ ռեստորան գնաս, ամիսը երկու ա անգամ շոփփինգ անես, տարին մի անգամ էլ գնաս Բալի հանսգստանալու։ Դրա համար էլ մարդիկ ծուլանում են, չեն ուզում աշխատել ․․․ խեռներին պե՞տք ա։


Տրիբուն ջան, Հայաստանում լիքը անճար մարդիկ կան, էդ մարդկանց կրթություն ու դաստիարակություն է պետք, որ կարողանան ինչ-որ բան ստեղծել: Ռեստորան, շոփինգի ու Բալի հանգստանալու ղրկես, երկիրդ տակ կտա :Ճ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, մի անմեղ հարց տամ էլի։ Ուրեմն ըստ ԸՕ֊ի.



> Կուսակցության, կուսակցությունների դաշինքի և դաշինքում ընդգրկված կուսակցություններից յուրաքանչյուրի համապետական ընտրական ցուցակի առաջին մասում առաջին համարից սկսած՝ ցանկացած ամբողջ թվով եռյակներում (1-3, 1-6, 1-9 և այդպես շարունակ` մինչև ցուցակի ավարտը) յուրաքանչյուր սեռի ներկայացուցիչների թիվը չպետք է գերազանցի 70 տոկոսը:


Բայց ՔՊ֊ի 1-9-ը.
1 Նիկոլ Փաշինյան
2 Արարատ Միրզոյան 
3 Լենա Նազարյան
4 Տիգրան Ավինյան
5 Արայիկ Հարությունյան
6 Ալեն Սիմոնյան
7 Սասուն Միքայելյան
8 Լիլիթ Մակունց
9 Սուրեն Պապիկյան

Ստացվում ա, որ 70%֊ից շատ են տղամարդիկ։ Ինչ֊որ բան սխա՞լ եմ հասկանում, թե՞ ուղղակի ԸՕ֊ն խախտել են։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, մի անմեղ հարց տամ էլի։ Ուրեմն ըստ ԸՕ֊ի.
> 
> Բայց ՔՊ֊ի 1-9-ը.
> 1 Նիկոլ Փաշինյան
> 2 Արարատ Միրզոյան 
> 3 Լենա Նազարյան
> 4 Տիգրան Ավինյան
> 5 Արայիկ Հարությունյան
> 6 Ալեն Սիմոնյան
> ...


Չէ, էս դեռ անցումային դրույթներով ա կարգավորվում ու 2022-ից ա ուժի մեջ մտնելու։ Անցած ընտրություններին էլ էին սաղ սրա վրա քարքակ ընկել։ 




> Հոդված 144. Անցումային և եզրափակիչ դրույթներ
> ․․․․․
> 14. Մինչև 2022 թվականի հունվարի 1-ը Ազգային ժողովի, Երևանի, Գյումրու և Վանաձորի ավագանիների ընտրությունների ժամանակ կուսակցության, կուսակցությունների դաշինքի և դաշինքում ընդգրկված կուսակցություններից յուրաքանչյուրի համապետական ընտրական ցուցակի առաջին մասում 1-ին համարից սկսած՝ ցանկացած ամբողջ թվով քառյակներում (1-4, 1-8, 1-12 և այդպես շարունակ` մինչև ցուցակի ավարտը) յուրաքանչյուր սեռի ներկայացուցիչների թիվը չպետք է գերազանցի 75 տոկոսը, իսկ ընտրություններին մասնակցող կուսակցության (կուսակցությունների դաշինքի) տարածքային ընտրական ցուցակում յուրաքանչյուր սեռի ներկայացուցիչների թիվը չպետք է գերազանցի 75 տոկոսը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, էս դեռ անցումային դրույթներով ա կարգավորվում ու 2022-ից ա ուժի մեջ մտնելու։ Անցած ընտրություններին էլ էին սաղ սրա վրա քարքակ ընկել։


մերսիներ։ Հիմա հարց. Նիկոլը էս նոր, բայց չանցած ԸՕ֊ով ոնց որ 25%֊ից 30%֊ի անցում էր չէ՞ առաջարկում։
Եթե հա, ապա տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա։ Է՞ն էր լինելու, որ մինչև 2022 չէինք սպասելու։ 
Մեկ էլ եթե ինքը տենց փոփոխություն ա առաջարկում, ինչու՞ ա նույնիսկ իրա ցուցակում մի կերպ մինիմում պահանջները բավարարած։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մերսիներ։ Հիմա հարց. Նիկոլը էս նոր, բայց չանցած ԸՕ֊ով ոնց որ 25%֊ից 30%֊ի անցում էր չէ՞ առաջարկում։
> Եթե հա, ապա տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա։ Է՞ն էր լինելու, որ մինչև 2022 չէինք սպասելու։ 
> Մեկ էլ եթե ինքը տենց փոփոխություն ա առաջարկում, ինչու՞ ա նույնիսկ իրա ցուցակում մի կերպ մինիմում պահանջները բավարարած։


Կարող ա 35% էր ասում, տոշնի չեմ հիշում։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում միքտն էն էր, որ պետք ա ավելացնեն։ 

Իսկ էն որ իրա ցուցացում կանայք քիչ են, հատկապես առաջին տասնյակում, ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս։ Բայց ոնց որ բոլոր ցուցակների վիճակն էլ նույնն ա - պռոստը ծերը ծերին օրենքն են պահպանում։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարող ա 35% էր ասում, տոշնի չեմ հիշում։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում միքտն էն էր, որ պետք ա ավելացնեն։ 
> 
> Իսկ էն որ իրա ցուցացում կանայք քիչ են, հատկապես առաջին տասնյակում, ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս։ Բայց ոնց որ բոլոր ցուցակների վիճակն էլ նույնն ա - պռոստը ծերը ծերին օրենքն են պահպանում։


Դե հա, ՀՀԿ֊ից ասենք ուրիշ բան սպասել հնարավոր էլ չէր։ Ուղղակի Նիկոլենք մի բան ասում են, մի ուրիշ բան անում։ Ինչևէ, գոնե նրանով մխիթարվենք, որ ամեն վերջին հնարավորը չի կին, գոնե տասնյակում երեք կին կա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա բայց էս Շարմազանովն ինչ անտանելի ողորմելի արարած ա .... էն, սաղ բջիջներով զզվանք առաջացնող, պրիմիտիվ ճիճու։ 

Հայ ժողովրդի առաջ պատասխան եք տալու գոմիկներին քարոզելու համար. Շարմազանով 
https://www.1in.am/2461269.html?utm_...nfo.am_android

----------

Progart (16.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չգիտեմ, հիշում եք թե չէ, Սերժիկին ապրիլի 17-ին վարչապետ ընտրելու օրը, էս Շարմազանովը իրանց ամփոխարինելիին մի հատ ձոն նվիրեց։ Ու էնքան խորն էր ոռ մտնում, որ թազա բառ էր հորինել։ Որ չասի հարգարժան ու պատվարժան առանձին առանձին, ասում էր հարգապատիվ Սերժ Սարգսյան  :Jpit: )) յոպեռնիյ ծյատռ .... մեջքի վրա ընկա աթոռից։

----------


## ivy

> Բայց, ՀՀԿ- ցուցակին չի հասնի։ Իմ արեւ, ինչքան անասուն կա հաջողացրել են մտցնեն իրանց ցուցակ - Մենուա Հարությունյան, Գեղամյան, Բաբուխանյան, դե Դավիթ Շահնազարյանն էլ պեչատը դրեց։ Հիմա որ Հիսուսին էլ ցուցակ մտցնեն, մեկա ԱԺ չեն մտնի։


Կարծում ես ընդհանրապես շանս չունե՞ն. ես հա կանխատեսումների եմ հանդիպում, որ երրորդ տեղով մտնելու են ԱԺ: Տեսնենք:

Իսկ քո քաղաքական համակրանքն էս ընտրություններում ո՞ւմ կողմն է, եթե գաղտնիք չի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարծում ես ընդհանրապես շանս չունե՞ն. ես հա կանխատեսումների եմ հանդիպում, որ երրորդ տեղով մտնելու են ԱԺ: Տեսնենք:
> 
> Իսկ քո քաղաքական համակրանքն էս ընտրություններում ո՞ւմ կողմն է, եթե գաղտնիք չի:


Լուսավոր Հայաստանն էլ ավագանու ընտրություններում ասում էր առաջին տեղով անցնելու են իրանք: Նախընտրական տեխնոլոգիա ա, մարդկանց վրա ուզում են ազդեն:

----------


## ivy

> Լուսավոր Հայաստանն էլ ավագանու ընտրություններում ասում էր առաջին տեղով անցնելու են իրանք: Նախընտրական տեխնոլոգիա ա, մարդկանց վրա ուզում են ազդեն:


Նկատի ունեի կանխատեսումներ, որոնք ՀՀԿ-ից չեն: Թե չէ իրենք իրենց երկրորդ տեղում են դնում:

----------


## Chuk

Ցավոք անցնելու են ՔՊն, ԲՀԿն ու ՀՀԿն ((

----------


## ivy

> Ցավոք անցնելու են ՔՊն, ԲՀԿն ու ՀՀԿն ((


Ըհն, մեկը՝ Չուկի կանխատեսումը   :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Ու ամենաբոցն էն ա, որ էս երկուսին էլ (ՀՀԿ ու ԲՀԿ) ձեռ ա տալիս որ հնարավորինս շատ ձեն հավաքի ՔՊն։

Մոտավորապես սենց, եթե ՔՊն հավաքում ա 70 տոկոս, ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿն ունենում են 35 պատգամավոր։ Եթե ՔՊն հավաքում ա 90 տոկոս, ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿն ունենում են 45 պատգամավոր։

----------


## ivy

> Ու ամենաբոցն էն ա, որ էս երկուսին էլ (ՀՀԿ ու ԲՀԿ) ձեռ ա տալիս որ հնարավորինս շատ ձեն հավաքի ՔՊն։
> 
> Մոտավորապես սենց, եթե ՔՊն հավաքում ա 70 տոկոս, ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿն ունենում են 35 պատգամավոր։ Եթե ՔՊն հավաքում ա 90 տոկոս, ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿն ունենում են 45 պատգամավոր։


Էս պահը չհասկացա:

----------


## Chuk

> Էս պահը չհասկացա:


ԱԺն կազմված ա նվազագույնը 101 պատգամավորից, առավելագույնի թիվը չեմ հիշում, հաշվելու զահլա էլ չկա։

Բայց մոտավորապես սենց։ ԱԺի առնվազն 1/3-ը պետք ա ընդդիմություն լինի։ Եթե ՔՊն հավաքում ա ասենք 60 տոկոս, ՀՀԿն ու ԲՀԿն 20-ական (պարզ դեպք քննարկենք, որ էս երեքն են մասնակցում, որ հաշվարկը չբարդացնենք), էդ դեպքում ունենում են համապատասխանաբար 60 պատգամավոր, 20 պատգամավոր, 20 պատգամավոր։

Եթե ՔՊն հավաքում ա 90 տոկոս, նրանք 5ական տոկոս, ապա ՔՊն ունենում ա 90 տոկոս, որից հետո ՀՀԿի ու ԲՀԿի պատգամավորների քանակն էնքան են շատացնում, մինչև իրանք լինեն 1/3ի չափ, այսինքն 5ական պատգամավորի փոխարեն ունենում են 22-23-ական պատգամավոր։

----------

ivy (16.11.2018), Տրիբուն (16.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

70 տոկոսի դեպքում ընդդիմադիր պատգամավորները պետք ա լինեն 35-ը։

80-ի դեպքում՝ 40:

90-ի դեպքում՝ 45:

98-ի դեպքում 49:

Իրանք 1/3ից շատ չեն լինում, բայց քանակով ինչ-որ պահից սկսած շատանում են ։ճ

----------

ivy (16.11.2018), Շինարար (16.11.2018), Տրիբուն (16.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարծում ես ընդհանրապես շանս չունե՞ն. ես հա կանխատեսումների եմ հանդիպում, որ երրորդ տեղով մտնելու են ԱԺ: Տեսնենք:


ՀՀԿ-ն բացառվում ա որ անցնի։ Կարող ա նույնիսկ ԲՀԿ-ն անցնի, բայց ՀՀԿ-ն պայթի տրաքի 3% ձայն ա հավաքելու։  Ու դու Չուկին մի լսի, ինքը ՀԱԿ-ից ա, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի ասածները, գիտես, երբեք տեղի չեն ունենում։  :LOL:  Խաղաղությունը վկա ․․․․ 




> Իսկ քո քաղաքական համակրանքն էս ընտրություններում ո՞ւմ կողմն է, եթե գաղտնիք չի:


Գաղտնիք չի։ Բայց, չես հավատա, էս առաջին ընտրություններ են 1996-ից սկսած, որ հենց սկզբից կողմնորոշված չեմ, թե ում եմ քվեարկելու։ Փաստորեն, իմ վրա էլ պիտի քարոզարշավն աշխատի։  :LOL:  Հատկապես գաղափարական պայքարի իսպառ բացակայության պայմաններում - Բյուրի ականջը կանչի։  :LOL: 

ՔՊ-ին ձայն կտայի, բայց իշխանությանը երբեք ձայն չեմ տվել։ Հետո, էս հարկային բարեփոխումներ, նպաստներ բառդակը հուշում ա, որ իրնց պետք ա զգաստանալ/լրջանալ։ Այսինքն, հեչ պետք չի, որ հանգիստ ու քնած հաղթեն էս ընտրությունները։ Թող էլի հաղթեն, բայց նենց որ պատասխանատվությունը զգան ընտրված լինելու։ 

Լուսավորի ու Մենքի մեջ, ավելի շատ Լուսավորին եմ հակված, բայց Մարուքյանին երբեք չեմ վստահել - ինձ թվում ա ինքը լպրծուն ու պետքն եղած ժամանակ արագ ճամբար փոխող մարդ ա։ 

Մենքից, Արամ Սարգասյան-Քոքոբելյան-Զեյնալյան-Անժելայի նկատմաբ չեզոք եմ։ Անուշ Սեդրակյանը ոնց որ չկա ցուցակներում, չգիտեմ դու՞րս ա եկել Ազատ Դեմոկրատներից - իրան համակրել եմ։  

Ամեն դեպքում, որպես արդյունք ուզում եմ, որ մի ուժ, հենց թեկւոզ ՔՊ-ն հաղթի ու մեծամասնության կառավարություն ձևավորի, առանց ձևական կոալիցիենրի ու լրիվ պատասխանատվություն ստանձնի ամեն ինչի համար՝ առանց ոռ խաղացնելու։

----------

ivy (16.11.2018), Շինարար (16.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԱԺն կազմված ա նվազագույնը 101 պատգամավորից, առավելագույնի թիվը չեմ հիշում, հաշվելու զահլա էլ չկա։
> 
> Բայց մոտավորապես սենց։ ԱԺի առնվազն 1/3-ը պետք ա ընդդիմություն լինի։ Եթե ՔՊն հավաքում ա ասենք 60 տոկոս, ՀՀԿն ու ԲՀԿն 20-ական (պարզ դեպք քննարկենք, որ էս երեքն են մասնակցում, որ հաշվարկը չբարդացնենք), էդ դեպքում ունենում են համապատասխանաբար 60 պատգամավոր, 20 պատգամավոր, 20 պատգամավոր։
> 
> Եթե ՔՊն հավաքում ա 90 տոկոս, նրանք 5ական տոկոս, ապա ՔՊն ունենում ա 90 տոկոս, որից հետո ՀՀԿի ու ԲՀԿի պատգամավորների քանակն էնքան են շատացնում, մինչև իրանք լինեն 1/3ի չափ, այսինքն 5ական պատգամավորի փոխարեն ունենում են 22-23-ական պատգամավոր։


Շնորհակալությունները հաշվարկի համար։  :LOL:  Բայց էտ սաղ էն դեպքում, երբ ՀՀԿ-ն ու ԲՀԿ-ն գրավում են երկրորդ ու երրորդ տեղերը՝ անկախ ՔՊ-ի հավաքած ձայներից, որը ես բացառում եմ։ Դաժե էն նորաստեղծ Քաղաքացու Որոշումը ՀՀԿ-ից շատ ա ձայն հավաքելու։

----------


## Chuk

ՀՀԿն կարող ա 3 տոկոս հավաքի, բայց իրանից շատ հավաքող մենակ ԲՀԿն ու ՔՊն են լինելու։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀՀԿն կարող ա 3 տոկոս հավաքի, բայց իրանից շատ հավաքող մենակ ԲՀԿն ու ՔՊն են լինելու։


Չուկ, ԼՏՊ հետ քիչ շփվի էլի։ Տենում ես վրեդ չի գալիս։  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ԼՏՊ հետ քիչ շփվի էլի։ Տենում ես վրեդ չի գալիս։


Չոր հաշվարկ ա, ցավոք ((

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չոր հաշվարկ ա, ցավոք ((


Բաիարգե  :Smile:  Ուզում ես գռազ գանք, ՀՀԿ-ն չի մտնելու ԱԺ ?

Հ.Գ. Համ էլ, ապեր, ավանդույթի համաձայն թեմա էլ բացի էլի, ցուցակներով, բանով, փլիզ։ 
 @Ծլնգ -ին նեղացրեցիք, գնաց, բաժինը մնաց անտեր։ Որ ստեղ լիներ, հիմա թեմայով-հարցումով, սաղ կունենայինք

----------


## Chuk

> Բաիարգե  Ուզում ես գռազ գանք, ՀՀԿ-ն չի մտնելու ԱԺ ?


2 շիշ պիվի վրա (իմ բոլոր գրազները տենց են)։ Էն ղեպքերից ա, որ կրվելը գերագույն հաճույք կպատճառի, հաղթելը՝ տհաճություն։

----------

Տրիբուն (16.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 2 շիշ պիվի վրա (իմ բոլոր գրազները տենց են)։ Էն ղեպքերից ա, որ կրվելը գերագույն հաճույք կպատճառի, հաղթելը՝ տհաճություն։


Համո !!!

----------

Հայկօ (01.12.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էս թեմայում էինք չէ խոսում աղքատությունից, նպաստներից։ Հրես Գարդիանում էսօր տեսեք ինչ հոդված են տպել։ ՈՒ սրանք այ սենց լուրջ պրոբլեմները թողել, ընկել են իրանց «բա իմպերիայի վախտ ինչ լավ էր, ձրի սանատորիա, կապույտ անձնագրեր» ծերունական զառանցանք Բրեքզիթի հետևից են ընկել։

https://www.theguardian.com/society/...tizens-un-says




> despite being the world’s fifth largest economy, levels of child poverty are “not just a disgrace, but a social calamity and an economic disaster”.
> 
> About 14 million people, a fifth of the population, live in poverty, and 1.5 million are destitute, unable to afford basic essentials, he said, citing figures from the Institute for Fiscal Studies and the Joseph Rowntree Foundation. He highlighted predictions that child poverty could rise by 7% between 2015 and 2022, possibly up to a rate of 40%.

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.11.2018), Տրիբուն (16.11.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> ՀՀԿ-ն բացառվում ա որ անցնի։ Կարող ա նույնիսկ ԲՀԿ-ն անցնի, բայց ՀՀԿ-ն պայթի տրաքի 3% ձայն ա հավաքելու։  Ու դու Չուկին մի լսի, ինքը ՀԱԿ-ից ա, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի ասածները, գիտես, երբեք տեղի չեն ունենում։  Խաղաղությունը վկա ․․․․ 
> 
> 
> 
> Գաղտնիք չի։ Բայց, չես հավատա, էս առաջին ընտրություններ են 1996-ից սկսած, որ հենց սկզբից կողմնորոշված չեմ, թե ում եմ քվեարկելու։ Փաստորեն, իմ վրա էլ պիտի քարոզարշավն աշխատի։  Հատկապես գաղափարական պայքարի իսպառ բացակայության պայմաններում - Բյուրի ականջը կանչի։ 
> 
> ՔՊ-ին ձայն կտայի, բայց իշխանությանը երբեք ձայն չեմ տվել։ Հետո, էս հարկային բարեփոխումներ, նպաստներ բառդակը հուշում ա, որ իրնց պետք ա զգաստանալ/լրջանալ։ Այսինքն, հեչ պետք չի, որ հանգիստ ու քնած հաղթեն էս ընտրությունները։ Թող էլի հաղթեն, բայց նենց որ պատասխանատվությունը զգան ընտրված լինելու։ 
> 
> Լուսավորի ու Մենքի մեջ, ավելի շատ Լուսավորին եմ հակված, բայց Մարուքյանին երբեք չեմ վստահել - ինձ թվում ա ինքը լպրծուն ու պետքն եղած ժամանակ արագ ճամբար փոխող մարդ ա։ 
> ...


1ին էյեմեի խմբագրի Լուսավորի ցուցակում լինելը ոնց որ թե պեչատում ա Միշիկական դավադրության տեսությունը էս կուսակցության պահով: Ես էդ կուսակցության հիմնադիրներից շատերին եմ ճանաչում, շատերին շատ լավ եմ վերաբերվում, բայց եթե մի պահ վարանեի ում եմ ձայնս տալու, ցուցակի հրապարակումից հետո հաստատ իրանց չէի տա:

----------


## Գաղթական

Շատ եմ համակրում Լևոն Շիրինյանին, ով Քրիստոնեա-Ժողովրդական Վերածնունդ կուսակցության առաջին տեղումա, բայց էդ կուսակցությունից վաբշե խաբար չեմ ))

----------


## Գաղթական

ՀՀԿ կուսակցությունը արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններին հանդես կգա «Մենք ժողովրդի զավակն ենք, ժողովուրդը՝ մեր մերը» կարգախոսով )))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շատ եմ համակրում Լևոն Շիրինյանին, ով Քրիստոնեա-Ժողովրդական Վերածնունդ կուսակցության առաջին տեղումա, բայց էդ կուսակցությունից վաբշե խաբար չեմ ))


Էտ կուսակցությունը երկու շաբաթ առաջ ա ստեղծվել, որդու՞ց խաբար լինես։ Սկի իրանք դեռ խաբար չեն։ 

Բայց Շիրինյանին ես էլ եմ հավանում։

----------


## Գիտունիկ

> ՀՀԿ կուսակցությունը արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններին հանդես կգա «Մենք ժողովրդի զավակն ենք, ժողովուրդը՝ մեր մերը» կարգախոսով )))


Այո ճողովուրդը ձեր Մերը....Ճ

----------


## Lion

*Տրիբուն* ջան, աստված տա, որ դու ճիշտ լինես, բայց ես լրջորեն անհանգստանում եմ, քանի որ իրոք ռեալ եմ համարում ՀՀԿ հայտնվելը ապագա խորհրդարանում: Իրենք շատ հնարավոր է 3-րդ տեղը վերցնեն, իրենց գյուղապետկան համակարգով, իսկ էդ դեպքում ցանկացած արդյունքի դեպքում երրորդ ուժը տեղ ունի խորհրդարանում...

----------


## Freeman

> *Տրիբուն* ջան, աստված տա, որ դու ճիշտ լինես, բայց ես լրջորեն անհանգստանում եմ, քանի որ իրոք ռեալ եմ համարում ՀՀԿ հայտնվելը ապագա խորհրդարանում: Իրենք շատ հնարավոր է 3-րդ տեղը վերցնեն, իրենց գյուղապետկան համակարգով, իսկ էդ դեպքում ցանկացած արդյունքի դեպքում երրորդ ուժը տեղ ունի խորհրդարանում...


Գյուղապետերը լավ էլ հասկանում են ում կողմ գնան))

----------

Տրիբուն (16.11.2018)

----------


## Lion

Աստված տա, մի ուրիշ տիպի ցանկություն չկա Աշոտյան-Շարմազանով զույգի կողքին խորհրդարանում Մենուայի դեմագոգությունը լսել...

----------


## Freeman

> Աստված տա, մի ուրիշ տիպի ցանկություն չկա Աշոտյան-Շարմազանով զույգի կողքին խորհրդարանում Մենուայի դեմագոգությունը լսել...


Նու լիքը կոնկրետ տվյալներ ունեմ, դրա համար եմ ասում։
Բայց դե կարող ա իրական պատկերը իմ շրջապատի պատկերից տարբերվի էլ։

Էլ չասեմ, որ ինչքան էլ ՀՀԿ-ն ադմինիստրատիվ ռեսուրսներ ա ունեցել, մեկ ա հիմնականում ընտրակաշառք բաժանվել ա, ինչը էդ դեպքում, կարծում եմ, կկանխվի։

----------

Տրիբուն (17.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Ախ, արա, չկա սենց բան։ Ահա թե ինչու Սադոյանենք չեն մասնակցում ընտրություններին.




> Սիրելի ֆեյսբուկահայեր    մեր մեղքով մի շատ ցավալի սխալ է կատարվել: Հայրենակիցներին ուղղված աջակցության մեր կոչի մեջ Ամերիա բանկի մեր 157001208960100 հաշվեհամարը սխալ է գրվել, պետք է լիներ  1570012018960100: 8-րդ նիշից հետո չգրված այդ 1 թիվը մեր վրա շատ թանկ նստեց և նաև այդ պատճառով մենք չկարողացանք հավաքել այս կեղտոտ ընտրական օրենքով սահմանված ընտրական գրավի գումարը:
>   Բայց գոնե մի դրական բան եղավ՝ Ամերիա բանկում այդ սխալ համարով հաշվեհամար չկա և բոլոր մեր աջակիցները իրենց գումարները հետ կարող են ստանալ: Անկախ այլ հանգամանքներից նորից եմ իմ շնորհակալությունը հայտնում աջակցության համար.   
>    Ա Սադոյան


Աղբյուր՝ https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00003349408844

----------


## Lion

Մարդիկ աչքի են ընկնում կազմակերպչական բացառիկ շնորքով...

Բլյաաա.... կասեր հռոմեական ռազմա-քաղաքական համակարգի բարձր հրամանատարի կոչում կրող իմ ֆորումային բարեկամը, ու սրանք էս ո...ով ուզում էին երկիր ղեկավարել...

----------

Գիտունիկ (17.11.2018)

----------


## Գիտունիկ

Նիկոլ փաշինյանը Լեվոնի պեշկան էր

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աստված տա, մի ուրիշ տիպի ցանկություն չկա Աշոտյան-Շարմազանով զույգի կողքին խորհրդարանում Մենուայի դեմագոգությունը լսել...


Ապեր, ով մտածում ա, որ ՀՀԿ-ն կարող ա մտնի ԱԺ, ուրեմն Հայաստանի վերջին 30 տարվա պատմությունը, իրա փղերով, բանակներով, հաղթանակներով, աստղադիտարաններով, արիացիներով, կողքով ա անցել։ Ասենք Չուկը միամիտ քաղաքական վերլուծաբան ա, դու էլ հո հզոր պատմաբան ես, պետք ա սաղիցս լավ հասկանաս, որ դա հնարավոր չի։

----------

Գիտունիկ (18.11.2018)

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, ով մտածում ա, որ ՀՀԿ-ն կարող ա մտնի ԱԺ, ուրեմն Հայաստանի վերջին 30 տարվա պատմությունը, իրա փղերով, բանակներով, հաղթանակներով, աստղադիտարաններով, արիացիներով, կողքով ա անցել։ Ասենք Չուկը միամիտ քաղաքական վերլուծաբան ա, դու էլ հո հզոր պատմաբան ես, պետք ա սաղիցս լավ հասկանաս, որ դա հնարավոր չի։


Աստված ձենդ լսի, թող իրենք չանցնեն, ես առաջինը կայնեմ ասեմ՝ ես սխալվում էի, Տրիբունը ճիշտ էր: Հեսա, բան չմնաց, կիմանանք...

----------

Գիտունիկ (18.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ով մտածում ա, որ ՀՀԿ-ն կարող ա մտնի ԱԺ, ուրեմն Հայաստանի վերջին 30 տարվա պատմությունը, իրա փղերով, բանակներով, հաղթանակներով, աստղադիտարաններով, արիացիներով, կողքով ա անցել։ Ասենք Չուկը միամիտ քաղաքական վերլուծաբան ա, դու էլ հո հզոր պատմաբան ես, պետք ա սաղիցս լավ հասկանաս, որ դա հնարավոր չի։


Ձյաձ, ըստ քեզ ինչքա՞ն ձեն կհավաքեն: Կոնկրետ թվով:

----------


## Chuk

Լավ, ես թվերով ասեմ:
Իմ քայլը 700-800 հազար ձեն ա հավաքելու:
ԲՀԿ-ն 60-100 հազար ձեն ա հավաքելու:
ՀՀԿ-ն 25-35 հազար ձեն ա հավաքելու:

Ու էսքանով էս երեքն անցնելու են:

Էդքան քիչ ձենով ՀՀԿ-ն ահագին պատգամավոր ա ունենալու:
Ու ցավոք չկա ուժ, ուրիշ, որը 25 հազարից ավել ձեն կհավաքի:
Մի քանիսը կարող ա մոտիկանան 25 հազարին:

Մոռացա ասեմ: Ընտրությանը մասնակցելու ա 1 միլիոն 50 հազար մարդ:

Ու էս սաղ թվերը Վանգայի թոռան հետ ճշտած ա  :LOL:

----------

Lion (18.11.2018), Գիտունիկ (18.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աստված ձենդ լսի, թող իրենք չանցնեն, ես առաջինը կայնեմ ասեմ՝ ես սխալվում էի, Տրիբունը ճիշտ էր: Հեսա, բան չմնաց, կիմանանք...


Աստծուն սենց հավայի գործերի մեջ մի խառնեք։ Ստեղ որոշողը շարքային գյուղապետերն են  :LOL:

----------

Lion (18.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձ, ըստ քեզ ինչքա՞ն ձեն կհավաքեն: Կոնկրետ թվով:


Կոնկրետ թիվ չեմ կարա ասեմ։ Ես թվի վրա գռազ չեմ եկել։ Իմ համար մի գռազի օբյեկտը մեկն ա․ ՀՀԿ-ն ԱԺ-ում չի լինելու։

----------

Gayl (18.11.2018), Գիտունիկ (18.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Կոնկրետ թիվ չեմ կարա ասեմ։ Ես թվի վրա գռազ չեմ եկել։ Իմ համար մի գռազի օբյեկտը մեկն ա․ ՀՀԿ-ն ԱԺ-ում չի լինելու։


Թիվը հարցնում էի, որտև երբ որ սկսում ես թվերի լեզվի վերածել, տեսնում ես, որ խոսքը բավական փոքր թվի մասին է ՀՀԿ-ի համար, ու կան բոլոր շանսերը իրա խորհրդարան անցնելու  :Sad:

----------

Lion (18.11.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Թիվը հարցնում էի, որտև երբ որ սկսում ես թվերի լեզվի վերածել, տեսնում ես, որ խոսքը բավական փոքր թվի մասին է ՀՀԿ-ի համար, ու կան բոլոր շանսերը իրա խորհրդարան անցնելու


Ես էլ եմ գրազ գալիս, որ ՀՀԿ_ն չի անցնելու: Ինքն էդ փոքր թիվը չի հավաքելու:

----------

Գիտունիկ (18.11.2018)

----------


## Գիտունիկ

ՀՀԿ_ն չի անցնելու :LOL:  նախորոշված ա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Lion

Էս փոքր թվերի գաղտնիքն է հենց ասում, որ իրենք 3-րդ տեղով անցնելու են: Ոնց էլ նայես, նախկին իշխանությունների օգտին քվե տվող 20-30.000 հոգի կգտնվի...

----------


## Գիտունիկ

> Էս փոքր թվերի գաղտնիքն է հենց ասում, որ իրենք 3-րդ տեղով անցնելու են: Ոնց էլ նայես, նախկին իշխանությունների օգտին քվե տվող 20-30.000 հոգի կգտնվի...


ԵՍ ԲՀԿ-ական եմ , ես ձայնս ԲՀԿ-ին կտամ

----------


## Հարդ

> ԵՍ ԲՀԿ-ական եմ , ես ձայնս ԲՀԿ-ին կտամ


Էն որ ավագանու քարոզարշավի ժամանակ ընկած տնետուն ցուցակներ էին կազմո՞ւմ: Թե՞ էն որ էլի կաշառք էին բաժանում:

----------

Գիտունիկ (18.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես էլ եմ գրազ գալիս, որ ՀՀԿ_ն չի անցնելու: Ինքն էդ փոքր թիվը չի հավաքելու:


2 շիշ պիվա ))

----------


## Gayl

> 2 շիշ պիվա ))


Էդ 2 շիշը քեզ ինչ պիտի ասի?)))
Խնդիր չկա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թիվը հարցնում էի, որտև երբ որ սկսում ես թվերի լեզվի վերածել, տեսնում ես, որ խոսքը բավական փոքր թվի մասին է ՀՀԿ-ի համար, ու կան բոլոր շանսերը իրա խորհրդարան անցնելու





> Էս փոքր թվերի գաղտնիքն է հենց ասում, որ իրենք 3-րդ տեղով անցնելու են: Ոնց էլ նայես, նախկին իշխանությունների օգտին քվե տվող 20-30.000 հոգի կգտնվի...


Ապերներ, էտ փոքր թվերի մեխանիզմն աշխատում ա, երկու այլ անհրաժեշտ պայմաններում․ (1) եթե ՔՊ-ն տենց շատ ձայներ ա հավաքում (2) եթե ՀՀԿ-ն երկրորդ կամ երրորդ տեղն ա բռնում։ 

Իսկ էս երկու պայմանները չեն աշխատելու։ Նախ, ՔՊ-ն 900.000 ձայն չի հավաքելու։ Երկրորդ, եթե նույնիսկ հավաքելու էլ ա, կամ չի հավաքելու, երկրորդ, երրորդ տեղերում լինելու են Լույսը, Մենքը, Սասնա Ծռերը, դաժե դաշնակներն ու հնարավոր ա ԲՀԿ-ն, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում ՀՀԿ-ն։ 

Ու էլի եմ ասում, եթե իրոք մտածում եք,որ ՀՀԿ-ն կարող ա լինի ԱԺ-ում, ուրեմն դուք բաց եք թողել հայոց պատմության վերջին 30 տարիները, որոնք եղել են ոռ մտնելու արվեստի գերազանցության տարիներ։ Ամեն մեկն իր տեղում աշխատելու ա Նիկոլին ու ՔՊ-ին դակազատ անի իր հավատարմությունը ու էն որ ինքը կապ չունի նախկինների հետ, նույնսիկ եթե ՀՀԿ-ական գյուղապետ ա։ Ու էտ աշխատելու ա ոչ թե ՔՊ-ի օգտին, այլ  ՀՀԿ-ի դեմ։ Սաղ ձգտելու են, ոչ թե նրան որ ՔՊ-ն շատ ձայն հավաքի, այլ նրան որ ՀՀԿ-ն ձայն չհավաքի, որ ցույց տան, որ իրանք կապ չունեն ՀՀԿ-ի հետ։ Ամեն գյուղի խոշոր ու մանր եղջերավոր նույնիկ գիտի, որ մեկա ՀՀԿ-ի իշխանության գալն անհնար ա, էտ դեպքում անիմաստ ա նույնսիկ կես ձայն ՀՀԿ-ի օգտին հավաքելը։ 

Իսկ ինչ մնում ա նրան, որ ՀՀԿ-ի «քաղաքական» թեևը ինքը իրանով նենց կամպանիա անի, որ ձայն հավաքի․ ապեեեեեր, հատկապես Չուկը խիստ բարձր կարծիքի ա գրագետ դեգենեռատների մասին։ ՀՀԿ-ի, կոնկրետ Վիգեն Սարգսյանի, ամեն գրառումն աշխատում ա ՀՀԿ-ի դեմ։ ՀՀԿ-ում էնքան են սովորել մուֆթա հաց ու ջրին ու քվեներին, որ իրականությունից հազար տարով կտրվել են, ու էլ երբեք իրականության հետ կապ չեն ունենալու։ Մենա Դաիթ Շահնազարյանին ցուցակի երրորդ համար սարքելն արդեն հերիք ա հասկանալոի համար, որ ՀՀԿ-ի մտածելու ունակությունը մի գրամով չի ավելացել ապրիլի 17-ի դրությամբ։ Ոնց դեգենեռատ կային, տենց էլ մնացել են։ ՀՀԿ-ական ամբոխը, գրել կարդալ իմացող, կամ չիմացող, դա մտավոր թերի իմբեցիլների հավաքածու ա։ 

Ու Չուկ, ՀԱԿ-ի ձեր ներքին քննարկումներն ու թվային/քաղաքական վերլուծությունները մեր մոտ որպես ճշմարտություն մի սղցրա։ Հայտնի բան ա, որ դա ձեր մոտ լավ չի ստացվում։   :LOL:

----------

ivy (18.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ 2 շիշը քեզ ինչ պիտի ասի?)))
> Խնդիր չկա:


Երկու շիշ քեզ, երկու շիշ ինձ, հեսա մի երկու հոգի էլ կկպցնենք, արդեն փարթի ա ․․․․ խեցգետինն էլ իմ վրա։

----------


## Գիտունիկ

> Էն որ ավագանու քարոզարշավի ժամանակ ընկած տնետուն ցուցակներ էին կազմո՞ւմ: Թե՞ էն որ էլի կաշառք էին բաժանում:


 տնետուն ցուցակներ էին կազմում

----------


## Chuk

> Ապերներ, էտ փոքր թվերի մեխանիզմն աշխատում ա, երկու այլ անհրաժեշտ պայմաններում․ (1) եթե ՔՊ-ն տենց շատ ձայներ ա հավաքում (2) եթե ՀՀԿ-ն երկրորդ կամ երրորդ տեղն ա բռնում։ 
> 
> Իսկ էս երկու պայմանները չեն աշխատելու։ Նախ, ՔՊ-ն 900.000 ձայն չի հավաքելու։ Երկրորդ, եթե նույնիսկ հավաքելու էլ ա, կամ չի հավաքելու, երկրորդ, երրորդ տեղերում լինելու են Լույսը, Մենքը, Սասնա Ծռերը, դաժե դաշնակներն ու հնարավոր ա ԲՀԿ-ն, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում ՀՀԿ-ն։ 
> 
> Ու էլի եմ ասում, եթե իրոք մտածում եք,որ ՀՀԿ-ն կարող ա լինի ԱԺ-ում, ուրեմն դուք բաց եք թողել հայոց պատմության վերջին 30 տարիները, որոնք եղել են ոռ մտնելու արվեստի գերազանցության տարիներ։ Ամեն մեկն իր տեղում աշխատելու ա Նիկոլին ու ՔՊ-ին դակազատ անի իր հավատարմությունը ու էն որ ինքը կապ չունի նախկինների հետ, նույնսիկ եթե ՀՀԿ-ական գյուղապետ ա։ Ու էտ աշխատելու ա ոչ թե ՔՊ-ի օգտին, այլ  ՀՀԿ-ի դեմ։ Սաղ ձգտելու են, ոչ թե նրան որ ՔՊ-ն շատ ձայն հավաքի, այլ նրան որ ՀՀԿ-ն ձայն չհավաքի, որ ցույց տան, որ իրանք կապ չունեն ՀՀԿ-ի հետ։ Ամեն գյուղի խոշոր ու մանր եղջերավոր նույնիկ գիտի, որ մեկա ՀՀԿ-ի իշխանության գալն անհնար ա, էտ դեպքում անիմաստ ա նույնսիկ կես ձայն ՀՀԿ-ի օգտին հավաքելը։ 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ մնում ա նրան, որ ՀՀԿ-ի «քաղաքական» թեևը ինքը իրանով նենց կամպանիա անի, որ ձայն հավաքի․ ապեեեեեր, հատկապես Չուկը խիստ բարձր կարծիքի ա գրագետ դեգենեռատների մասին։ ՀՀԿ-ի, կոնկրետ Վիգեն Սարգսյանի, ամեն գրառումն աշխատում ա ՀՀԿ-ի դեմ։ ՀՀԿ-ում էնքան են սովորել մուֆթա հաց ու ջրին ու քվեներին, որ իրականությունից հազար տարով կտրվել են, ու էլ երբեք իրականության հետ կապ չեն ունենալու։ Մենա Դաիթ Շահնազարյանին ցուցակի երրորդ համար սարքելն արդեն հերիք ա հասկանալոի համար, որ ՀՀԿ-ի մտածելու ունակությունը մի գրամով չի ավելացել ապրիլի 17-ի դրությամբ։ Ոնց դեգենեռատ կային, տենց էլ մնացել են։ ՀՀԿ-ական ամբոխը, գրել կարդալ իմացող, կամ չիմացող, դա մտավոր թերի իմբեցիլների հավաքածու ա։ 
> 
> Ու Չուկ, ՀԱԿ-ի ձեր ներքին քննարկումներն ու թվային/քաղաքական վերլուծությունները մեր մոտ որպես ճշմարտություն մի սղցրա։ Հայտնի բան ա, որ դա ձեր մոտ լավ չի ստացվում։


Տրիբուն ձյա, ներքին քննարկումները ես չեմ կարա հրապարակայնացնեմ, բայց էդ ներքին քննարկումներում իրանք կարծում էին, որ մասնակցելու դեպքում Նիկոլի չափ ձեն են հավաքելու, իսկ ՀՀԿն վափշե շանս չունի։ Նենց որ քո մտածելակերպը ՀԱԿի ներքին հաշվարկներին ավելի մոտ են, քան իմը  :Tongue: 

Բան չմնաց, շուտով կտեսնենք։ Մինչև էդ ես մանրամասն կգրեմ, թե ինչի հաշվին են իրանք էդքան ձենը հանգիստ հավաքելու։

Հա, ու ՔՊն հավաքելու ա ոչ թե 900 հազար, այլ 700-800 հազար, նաև էդ գրածդ «հավատարմությունը դակազատ անողների» շնորհիվ։

ՀՅԴն ու լուսավորը հավաքելու են 25 հազարի կարգի։ Ծռերը հազիվ են հասնելու 15 հազարին։ Մենքի ու Քոի անձնական դերանունների սովորելն էլ ա հազիվ 15 հազար ապահովելում։ ԲՀԿն ա մարզերում հավանաբար խզարելու։ ՀՀԿն իրա շուրջն ա համախմբելու սաղ աբիժնիկ ու պսևդոինտելեկտուալ մասսային, բացի իրանց քիպերից։ Էն մյուսները մանր-մունր ձեներ են հավաքելու։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, ներքին քննարկումները ես չեմ կարա հրապարակայնացնեմ, բայց էդ ներքին քննարկումներում իրանք կարծում էին, որ մասնակցելու դեպքում Նիկոլի չափ ձեն են հավաքելու, իսկ ՀՀԿն վափշե շանս չունի։ Նենց որ քո մտածելակերպը ՀԱԿի ներքին հաշվարկներին ավելի մոտ են, քան իմը 
> 
> Բան չմնաց, շուտով կտեսնենք։ Մինչև էդ ես մանրամասն կգրեմ, թե ինչի հաշվին են իրանք էդքան ձենը հանգիստ հավաքելու։
> 
> Հա, ու ՔՊն հավաքելու ա ոչ թե 900 հազար, այլ 700-800 հազար, նաև էդ գրածդ «հավատարմությունը դակազատ անողների» շնորհիվ։
> 
> ՀՅԴն ու լուսավորը հավաքելու են 25 հազարի կարգի։ Ծռերը հազիվ են հասնելու 15 հազարին։ Մենքի ու Քոի անձնական դերանունների սովորելն էլ ա հազիվ 15 հազար ապահովելում։ ԲՀԿն ա մարզերում հավանաբար խզարելու։ ՀՀԿն իրա շուրջն ա համախմբելու սաղ աբիժնիկ ու պսևդոինտելեկտուալ մասսային, բացի իրանց քիպերից։ Էն մյուսները մանր-մունր ձեներ են հավաքելու։


Տրամաբանական ա։ Բայց իմ ասածն ավելի տրամաբանական ա  :Jpit: )

Դու մի ալարի, էս քանի օրը թեմա բացի։ Վախենամ, ընտրություններին վերաբերող վերջին թեման ա լինելու Ակումբում։  :Smile:  Հաջորդիվ, արդեն ռազմական դիկտատուրայի ու գրաքննության պայմաններում, շշուկով պադվալներում կխոսանք։  :Jpit: )

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լեզուս չորանար  :Smile:

----------

Lion (18.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Տրամաբանական ա։ Բայց իմ ասածն ավելի տրամաբանական ա )
> 
> Դու մի ալարի, էս քանի օրը թեմա բացի։ Վախենամ, ընտրություններին վերաբերող վերջին թեման ա լինելու Ակումբում։  Հաջորդիվ, արդեն ռազմական դիկտատուրայի ու գրաքննության պայմաններում, շշուկով պադվալներում կխոսանք։ )


Կբացեմ, պետք ա կոմպի մոտ լինեմ դրա համար, իսկ հիվանդ հավես պառկած դինջանում եմ ։ճ

----------


## Lion

Տրիբուն ջան, քո ասածն ընդունեցի, բայց ընդունիր նաև, որ դեռևս կան մարդիկ և նույնիսկ խմբեր, որոնք առնվազն կառմուշկից զրկվել են Նիկոլի օրոք և հիմա, գնալով ընտրատեղամաս, իրենք հոգու մեծ ձգտումով հենց ՀՀԿ են քվեարկելու: 

Հեռու չգնանք՝ կան թաղապետական համակարգում դիրքեր կորցրած մարդիկ, մինչ այժմ էլ բացահայտորեն ՀՀԿ գովերգող փոխտնօրեններ, մարզպետարանի աշխատակիցներ, նախկինների օրոք արտոնյալ բիզնես անող մարդիկ, արտոնյալի այլ կարգավիճակ ունեցողներ, նախկին պաշտոնյաներ և այլն, և այլն, և այլն...

Աստված տա սխալ լինեմ, մի քանիսի ԱԺ-ում տեսնելու հեչ ցանկություն չկա, բայց...

Ի դեպ ասեմ, բայց չպահանջեք մանրամասնել, որ ընտրական օրենսդրության մասնագետ իմ մի շարք կոմպետենտ իրավաբան ընկերների հետ խորհրդակցելու արդյունքում եկել ենք զարմանալի մի հետևության, որ... Նիկոլին ուղղակի ձեռ չի տալիս (?!) 70 տոկոսից ավել հավաքել, քանի որ էդ դեպքում, հաշվի առնելով, որ օպոզիցիայի պետք է տրվի սենց թե ընենց նույն 30 տոկոսը, ապագա Ազգային ժողովը սկսում է ուռչել *օպոզիցիայի տեղերի* հաշվին՝ շատանալով ներկայիս 105 հոգուց:

----------


## Chuk

Ու ընդհանրապես ջղայնանում եմ մեր քաղաքական գործիչների ամբիցիոզության, անհեռատեսության, իրավիճակը գնահատել չկարողանալու համար։

Ասենք չպետք ա լիներ նենց, որ առնվազն երեք ուժ (Մենքը, Լուսավորն ու Քոն) աշխատեն նույն ընտրազանգվածի վրա, իրարից ձեն փախցնելով ու շանսերը թուլացնելով։

Չպետք ա Էդմոնը կանգներ ու Արամ Սարգսյանին ասեր՝ սաղ ձեները ես եմ բերում, դրա համար առանձին եմ գնում։ Հակառակը, պետք ա գնար ասեր՝
- Արամ ջան, փաստացի էս երկուսիս շանսերը քիչ են։ Արի վերմակը մեր վրա քաշել փորձելու փոխարեն գնանք Քոքոբելյանին խնդրենք մեզ միանա։ Գնանք Բագրատյանի հետ խոսենք, գնանք էս թազա ջահելներին՝ ՔՈին բացատրենք, որ առանձին շանս չունեն, բայց մեր հետ կունենան։ Տո գնանք ՀԱԿ, ասենք՝ տղերք, լիքը տարաձայնություններ ենք ունեցել, իրար լիքը քրֆել ենք, բայց էս պահին ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿին չեզոքացնելու միակ ձևը իրար թև թիկունք դառնալով ԱԺ մտնելն ա։

Էդ նույնը էս նշածս ուժերից ամեն մեկը պետք ա փորձեր անել։ Փոխարենը ամեն մեկն իրան մի հսկայի տեղ դրեց, թե բա ես մեծ հեղինակություն եմ վայելում, արդար ընտրությամբ Նիկոլից հետո ամենաշատ ձենը ես եմ ստանալու։

Ու մինչ սրանք նույն ընտրազանգվածի ձեները իրար մեջ բաժան-բաժան կանեն, ՀՀԿն աշխատելով դրանից դուրս եկած ընտրազանգվածի վրա յեքա շանս ա ստանում։

Ու եթե էդ իմ ասած սցենարը գործեց, եթե ՀՀԿն իսկապես անցավ խորհրդարան, ընդ որում շատ քիչ ձեն հավաքելով բայց լիքը պատգամավոր ունենալով, առաջիկա 3-5 տարիներին խորհրդարանում ականատես ենք լինելու ջահել, ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ, անփորձ երեխեքի կակազոցին ու իրանց դեմ քրտնաջան աշխատող պրոֆեսիոնալ դեմագագներ Աշոտյան, Շարմազանով, Շահնազարյան, Վիգեն, Գեղամյան, Եսայան և այլն ելույթներին, ովքեր իրենց լավ հաշվարկած խոսքով աստիճանաբար ժողովրդի մի ստվար զանգվածի մոտ այլ տրամադրություններ են առաջացնելու։

Կատաղած եմ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, քո ասածն ընդունեցի, բայց ընդունիր նաև, որ դեռևս կան մարդիկ և նույնիսկ խմբեր, որոնք առնվազն կառմուշկից զրկվել են Նիկոլի օրոք և հիմա, գնալով ընտրատեղամաս, իրենք հոգու մեծ ձգտումով հենց ՀՀԿ են քվեարկելու: 
> 
> Հեռու չգնանք՝ կան թաղապետական համակարգում դիրքեր կորցրած մարդիկ, մինչ այժմ էլ բացահայտորեն ՀՀԿ գովերգող փոխտնօրեններ, մարզպետարանի աշխատակիցներ, նախկինների օրոք արտոնյալ բիզնես անող մարդիկ, արտոնյալի այլ կարգավիճակ ունեցողներ, նախկին պաշտոնյաներ և այլն, և այլն, և այլն...


Ապեր, էտ քո ասած մարդիկ ՀՀԿ-ին քվեարկելով կառմուշկի մոտ հետ չեն գնում, ոչ էլ ՀՀԿ-ին քվեարկելուց հետո արտոնյալ բիզնեսներն են վերականգնելու։ Էտքանը իրանք սաղից լավ են հասկանում։ Ով կառմուշկին մոտ ա եղել, կամ արտոնյալ բիզնես ա ունեցել, ռացիոնալ քվերակող ա, էմոցիոնալ քվերակող չի, որ մտածի, արա ՀՀԿ վախտով աբրում էինք, արի իրան ձայն տամ, գործերս էլի կլավանա  :LOL:  




> Աստված տա սխալ լինեմ, մի քանիսի ԱԺ-ում տեսնելու հեչ ցանկություն չկա, բայց...


Սրբազան, հերիք ա Աստծո անունը տաս։ Քրիստոնյա մարդ ես, երրորդ պատվիրանը մի հատ էլ կարդա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու ընդհանրապես ջղայնանում եմ մեր քաղաքական գործիչների ամբիցիոզության, անհեռատեսության, իրավիճակը գնահատել չկարողանալու համար։
> 
> Ասենք չպետք ա լիներ նենց, որ առնվազն երեք ուժ (Մենքը, Լուսավորն ու Քոն) աշխատեն նույն ընտրազանգվածի վրա, իրարից ձեն փախցնելով ու շանսերը թուլացնելով։
> 
> Չպետք ա Էդմոնը կանգներ ու Արամ Սարգսյանին ասեր՝ սաղ ձեները ես եմ բերում, դրա համար առանձին եմ գնում։ Հակառակը, պետք ա գնար ասեր՝
> - Արամ ջան, փաստացի էս երկուսիս շանսերը քիչ են։ Արի վերմակը մեր վրա քաշել փորձելու փոխարեն գնանք Քոքոբելյանին խնդրենք մեզ միանա։ Գնանք Բագրատյանի հետ խոսենք, գնանք էս թազա ջահելներին՝ ՔՈին բացատրենք, որ առանձին շանս չունեն, բայց մեր հետ կունենան։ Տո գնանք ՀԱԿ, ասենք՝ տղերք, լիքը տարաձայնություններ ենք ունեցել, իրար լիքը քրֆել ենք, բայց էս պահին ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿին չեզոքացնելու միակ ձևը իրար թև թիկունք դառնալով ԱԺ մտնելն ա։
> 
> Էդ նույնը էս նշածս ուժերից ամեն մեկը պետք ա փորձեր անել։ Փոխարենը ամեն մեկն իրան մի հսկայի տեղ դրեց, թե բա ես մեծ հեղինակություն եմ վայելում, արդար ընտրությամբ Նիկոլից հետո ամենաշատ ձենը ես եմ ստանալու։
> 
> ...


Չուկ, ես էլ չեմ զարմանում, որ դու ՀԱԿ-ում ես մնացել էսքան տարի։ Էսքան հեռու իրական կյանքից ու էսքան տարված տեսական վերկուծական մաստուրբացիայով։  :Tongue: 

Ամեն դեպքում, պիվեն ուժի մեջ ա, էլի ․․․․ ես էլ, տնից տեղից հեռու, Վանգանը (թոխմախի ականջն էլ ընդեղ կանչի) չեմ։  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ես էլ չեմ զարմանում, որ դու ՀԱԿ-ում ես մնացել էսքան տարի։ Էսքան հեռու իրական կյանքից ու էսքան տարված տեսական վերկուծական մաստուրբացիայով։ 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, պիվեն ուժի մեջ ա, էլի ․․․․ ես էլ, տնից տեղից հեռու, Վանգանը (թոխմախի ականջն էլ ընդեղ կանչի) չեմ։


Դե օքեյ, ամսի 10ին արի էս թեմայում գրի, թե տեսական վերլուծությունս ինչքանով գործնականում ճիշտ դուրս եկավ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե օքեյ, ամսի 10ին արի էս թեմայում գրի, թե տեսական վերլուծությունս ինչքանով գործնականում ճիշտ դուրս եկավ։


Հա, բայց էս թեմայում չէ, էն թեմայում, որ պիտի բացես։ Դրա համար վիտամիններ խմի։  :LOL: 

Ու ստեղ կարևորը գրելը չի, այլ պիվեն ա։ Ու գլխանց ասեմ, որ ես կարող ա արաղ խմեմ։

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, բայց էս թեմայում չէ, էն թեմայում, որ պիտի բացես։ Դրա համար վիտամիններ խմի։ 
> 
> Ու ստեղ կարևորը գրելը չի, այլ պիվեն ա։ Ու գլխանց ասեմ, որ ես կարող ա արաղ խմեմ։


Էդ պիվեն-արաղը կարող ենք էդքան չսպասացնել։ Ես գլխանց կարող եմ ինձ պարտված ճանաչել ։ճ

----------

Տրիբուն (18.11.2018)

----------


## Lion

> Չուկ, ես էլ չեմ զարմանում, որ դու ՀԱԿ-ում ես մնացել էսքան տարի։ Էսքան հեռու իրական կյանքից ու էսքան տարված տեսական վերկուծական մաստուրբացիայով։ 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, պիվեն ուժի մեջ ա, էլի ․․․․ ես էլ, տնից տեղից հեռու, Վանգանը (թոխմախի ականջն էլ ընդեղ կանչի) չեմ։


Ապեր, չնեղանաս, բայց էրոտիկայի պահով Տրիբունն իրոք ճիշտ է - դու տեսականորեն լավ բան ես ասում, բայց գործնական, ռեալ-պոլիտիկի հարթության վրա դա ուտոպիա է: Կան իրարից չկախված և ուժով իրար մոտավորապես հավասար ուժեր, որոնցից ամեն մեկին խեղդում է իր ամբիցիան, իր օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ շահերն ու հետաքրքրությունները և նրանք դաշնակցել ուղղակի չեն կարող: Չկա, էլի, ընենց մի գերիշխող ուժ, որ բոլորին իր կողքին հավաքի: 

Ստեղ իդեալ-պոլիտիկի ու ռեալ-պոլիտիկի պահերն են, էսքան բան, իսկ ՀՀԿ-ն, քայքայված ու ծեծված, բայց, հենց թեկուզ նահանջելու այլ տեղ չունենալով պահպանած իր կորիզը, սրանցից բոլորից առանձին վերցրած ուժեղ է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ պիվեն-արաղը կարող ենք էդքան չսպասացնել։ Ես գլխանց կարող եմ ինձ պարտված ճանաչել ։ճ


Վերադառնալ հայրենիք, ծնգցնեմ, աաաաախպերս։

----------

Chuk (18.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Չուկի ասածի մեջ ճշմարտության մեծ չափաբաժին կա բայց ))
ՈՒ սա միշտ էլ մեր ազգային թերություններիցա եղել, որ, հիմնական անելիքը թողած, մարդա իրա կողմնա վերմակը քաշել:

Մնացածի համագործակցելու հնարավորության մասին չգիտեմ, բայց գոնե Մենքի ու Լույսի մասով՝ դա ակնառու է, որ իրարից բաժանումը շատ վաղ էր ու չարդարացված:

Վիշապին դեռ վերջնական չտապալած՝ արդեն ավարն են մեջ-մեջ անում ))

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, էս սաղ աշխարհի թերությունն, պետք չի մեր ազգին ինչ որ մի բացառիկ թերություն վերագրել: Պարզ մի օրինակ բերեմ՝ Խաչակրաց արշավանքներից հետո Մերձավոր Արևելքում ստեղծվել էր քրիստոնյա և մահմեդական իշխանությունների մի իսկական խառնաբույլ ու տես - իդեալում սաղն ասում էին՝ մենք քրիստոնյա ենք (կամ մահմեդական) ու պիտի պայքարենք մահմեդականների (կամ քրիստոնյաների) դեմ, բայց իրականում, առաջնորդվելով ռեալ-պոլիտիկի կանոններով, նույն քրիստոնյա կամ մահմեդական տիրակալն էս իդեալը մի կողմ թողած առիթի դեպքում լավ էլ համագործակցում էր հակառակ կրոնի ներկայացուցչի հետ իր կրոնակցի դեմ, իսկ առիթի դեպքում էլ դուրս էր գալիս կենտրոնական իր հավատակից իշխանության դեմ:

Էսա, սաղի մոտ սենցա, ուղղակի պիտի սրանից ելնել...

----------


## Գիտունիկ

Հեղափոխությունը լավ բանա,բայց Նիկոլօի պահով կասկած կա ,կարողա Արեվմուտքի մատը խառնա,դէ ներկաիս նախագահը Բրիտանիայում դեսպան էր ....

ՀՀԿ-ն սկեց ,ահա իմ եզրակացությունը

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապեր, էս սաղ աշխարհի թերությունն, պետք չի մեր ազգին ինչ որ մի բացառիկ թերություն վերագրել: Պարզ մի օրինակ բերեմ՝ Խաչակրաց արշավանքներից հետո Մերձավոր Արևելքում ստեղծվել էր քրիստոնյա և մահմեդական իշխանությունների մի իսկական խառնաբույլ ու տես - իդեալում սաղն ասում էին՝ մենք քրիստոնյա ենք (կամ մահմեդական) ու պիտի պայքարենք մահմեդականների (կամ քրիստոնյաների) դեմ, բայց իրականում, առաջնորդվելով ռեալ-պոլիտիկի կանոններով, նույն քրիստոնյա կամ մահմեդական տիրակալն էս իդեալը մի կողմ թողած առիթի դեպքում լավ էլ համագործակցում էր հակառակ կրոնի ներկայացուցչի հետ իր կրոնակցի դեմ, իսկ առիթի դեպքում էլ դուրս էր գալիս կենտրոնական իր հավատակից իշխանության դեմ:
> 
> Էսա, սաղի մոտ սենցա, ուղղակի պիտի սրանից ելնել...


Հա, Լիոն ջան, կարողա սաղ աշխարհն էլ էդ թերությունից ունենա, ուղղակի մեր մոտ ավելի շատ են պիպետկաները,ով իրենց թոթոլ կլիզմայի տեղա դնում )))

----------


## Lion

Սաղի մոտա տենց, ապեր, հավատա մի մարդու, որն էսա 20 տարիյա համաշխարհային ու հայոց պատմությունա կարդում...  :Wink: 

Այլ հարցա, որ լավ կլիներ, որ մենք վեր լինեինք այդ ամենից, բայց դե հիմի - հայերը ամենևին էլ հրեշտակ չեն...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու ընդհանրապես ջղայնանում եմ մեր քաղաքական գործիչների ամբիցիոզության, անհեռատեսության, իրավիճակը գնահատել չկարողանալու համար։
> 
> Ասենք չպետք ա լիներ նենց, որ առնվազն երեք ուժ (Մենքը, Լուսավորն ու Քոն) աշխատեն նույն ընտրազանգվածի վրա, իրարից ձեն փախցնելով ու շանսերը թուլացնելով։
> 
> Չպետք ա Էդմոնը կանգներ ու Արամ Սարգսյանին ասեր՝ սաղ ձեները ես եմ բերում, դրա համար առանձին եմ գնում։ Հակառակը, պետք ա գնար ասեր՝
> - Արամ ջան, փաստացի էս երկուսիս շանսերը քիչ են։ Արի վերմակը մեր վրա քաշել փորձելու փոխարեն գնանք Քոքոբելյանին խնդրենք մեզ միանա։ Գնանք Բագրատյանի հետ խոսենք, գնանք էս թազա ջահելներին՝ ՔՈին բացատրենք, որ առանձին շանս չունեն, բայց մեր հետ կունենան։ Տո գնանք ՀԱԿ, ասենք՝ տղերք, լիքը տարաձայնություններ ենք ունեցել, իրար լիքը քրֆել ենք, բայց էս պահին ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿին չեզոքացնելու միակ ձևը իրար թև թիկունք դառնալով ԱԺ մտնելն ա։
> 
> Էդ նույնը էս նշածս ուժերից ամեն մեկը պետք ա փորձեր անել։ Փոխարենը ամեն մեկն իրան մի հսկայի տեղ դրեց, թե բա ես մեծ հեղինակություն եմ վայելում, արդար ընտրությամբ Նիկոլից հետո ամենաշատ ձենը ես եմ ստանալու։
> 
> ...


Արտ, ՔՈ֊ն նույն ընտրազանգվածի վրա չի աշխատում։ Էղած բոլոր կուսակցությունների մեջ փաստացի միակ ձախ կուսակցությունն ա, ու իրանց ձայն տալու ա ՀՀ֊ում ձախ կողմնորոշում ունեցող քաղաքացիները, որոնք շատ փոքր թիվ են կազմում ու որոնք առաջներում ձայնը տվել էին ասենք ՔՊ֊ին կամ Ժառանգությանը, որտև էղածներից մի քիչ ձախն իրանք էին, բայց էս իրականության մեջ կա փաստացի իսկական ձախ ուժ, հետևաբար իրանց էլ ձայնը տալու են։ Մենքն ու Լուսավորը գաղափարապես ՔՊ֊ից չեն տարբերվում, ու անհասկանալի ա ընդհանրապես, թե որպես ինչ են ընտրություններին մասնակցում։

Ու ամեն դեպքում ես ուզում եմ լավատես լինել ու հավատալ, որ Հայաստանում ընտրությանը մասնակցողների 5%֊ը գոնե ձախ կողմնորոշում ունի, որովհետև եթե էդպես չլինի, ուղղակի Հայաստանը սոցիալական արդարության իմաստով ամեն կողմից կորած ա։ Ես հակված չեմ Տրիբունի պես մտածելու, թե պադվալներում շշուկով ենք խոսելու, բայց ամեն դեպքում հետագայում ՔՊ֊ից ազատվելը գրեթե անհնար ա դառնալու։

----------


## Lion

*StrangeLittleGirl*  ջան, բայց դու ինչ լավատեսական կարծիք ունես Հայաստանի քաղաքացիների քաղաքական հասունության նկատմամբ, որ մտածում ես, թե ստեղ մարդիկ առաջնորդվում են ձախերի կամ աջերի պահով...  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, չնեղանաս, բայց էրոտիկայի պահով Տրիբունն իրոք ճիշտ է - դու տեսականորեն լավ բան ես ասում, բայց գործնական, ռեալ-պոլիտիկի հարթության վրա դա ուտոպիա է: Կան իրարից չկախված և ուժով իրար մոտավորապես հավասար ուժեր, որոնցից ամեն մեկին խեղդում է իր ամբիցիան, իր օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ շահերն ու հետաքրքրությունները և նրանք դաշնակցել ուղղակի չեն կարող: Չկա, էլի, ընենց մի գերիշխող ուժ, որ բոլորին իր կողքին հավաքի: 
> 
> Ստեղ իդեալ-պոլիտիկի ու ռեալ-պոլիտիկի պահերն են, էսքան բան, իսկ ՀՀԿ-ն, քայքայված ու ծեծված, բայց, հենց թեկուզ նահանջելու այլ տեղ չունենալով պահպանած իր կորիզը, սրանցից բոլորից առանձին վերցրած ուժեղ է:


Ինչի՞ց նեղանամ, որ սխա՞լ բաներ ես գրում ։ճ
Առխային ապեր, չեմ նեղանում։

Ընդամենը նեղվում եմ, որ էդ կուսակցությունները չեն կարողացել հասկանալ ոչ ընդհանուր, ոչ սեփական շահը, ինչը կարող ա բերի հաղթանակը դանդաղացնելու, անգամ կորցնելու վտանգի։

Ու գրածումս մի գրամ ուտոպիա չկա։ Հակառակը, էդ ռեալ պոլիտիկն ա։

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ՔՈ֊ն նույն ընտրազանգվածի վրա չի աշխատում։ Էղած բոլոր կուսակցությունների մեջ փաստացի միակ ձախ կուսակցությունն ա, ու իրանց ձայն տալու ա ՀՀ֊ում ձախ կողմնորոշում ունեցող քաղաքացիները, որոնք շատ փոքր թիվ են կազմում ու որոնք առաջներում ձայնը տվել էին ասենք ՔՊ֊ին կամ Ժառանգությանը, որտև էղածներից մի քիչ ձախն իրանք էին, բայց էս իրականության մեջ կա փաստացի իսկական ձախ ուժ, հետևաբար իրանց էլ ձայնը տալու են։ Մենքն ու Լուսավորը գաղափարապես ՔՊ֊ից չեն տարբերվում, ու անհասկանալի ա ընդհանրապես, թե որպես ինչ են ընտրություններին մասնակցում։
> 
> Ու ամեն դեպքում ես ուզում եմ լավատես լինել ու հավատալ, որ Հայաստանում ընտրությանը մասնակցողների 5%֊ը գոնե ձախ կողմնորոշում ունի, որովհետև եթե էդպես չլինի, ուղղակի Հայաստանը սոցիալական արդարության իմաստով ամեն կողմից կորած ա։ Ես հակված չեմ Տրիբունի պես մտածելու, թե պադվալներում շշուկով ենք խոսելու, բայց ամեն դեպքում հետագայում ՔՊ֊ից ազատվելը գրեթե անհնար ա դառնալու։


Բյուր ջան, ՔՈին ձայն տալու են մի 200-300 ձախականներ, ովքեր մտածում են, որ վերջապես գաղափարական պայքարի հիմք կա, մնացածը լինելու են իրանց ընտանիքներն ու աջկամձսխական ընկերները, Նիկոլի ինադ ուրիշին ընտրողները և այլն։

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր, գալի՞ս ես քո հետ էլ գրազ գամ։ ՔՈն հավաքելու է մաքսիմում 5000 ձայն, որը լինելու էընդհանուր քվեարկոցների՝ 1,050,000-ի առավելագույնը 0.5 տոկոսը։

Ասում եմ, սաղ թվերը հաշվարկսծ ու Վանգայի թոռան հետ ճշտած են։ Գրազն էլի 2 շիշ պիվայի վրա։ Համաձա՞յն ես )))

----------


## Gayl

> Երկու շիշ քեզ, երկու շիշ ինձ, հեսա մի երկու հոգի էլ կկպցնենք, արդեն փարթի ա ․․․․ խեցգետինն էլ իմ վրա։


Ֆսյո պայմանավորվեցինք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, գալի՞ս ես քո հետ էլ գրազ գամ։ ՔՈն հավաքելու է մաքսիմում 5000 ձայն, որը լինելու էընդհանուր քվեարկոցների՝ 1,050,000-ի առավելագույնը 0.5 տոկոսը։
> 
> Ասում եմ, սաղ թվերը հաշվարկսծ ու Վանգայի թոռան հետ ճշտած են։ Գրազն էլի 2 շիշ պիվայի վրա։ Համաձա՞յն ես )))


ՔՈ֊ն քիչ ձայն ա հավաքելու, բայց միլիոն քվեարկող չի լինելու։ Էս ի՞նչ լավատես ես դու։ Եթե մի 600 000 մարդ ընդհանուր մասնակցի ընտրություններին, էլի լավ ա։ Դու մի մոռացի, որ ՀՀԿ֊ական ցուցակներն ուռճացված էին, ու էդքան մարդ իրականում չկար։

----------


## Chuk

> ՔՈ֊ն քիչ ձայն ա հավաքելու, բայց միլիոն քվեարկող չի լինելու։ Էս ի՞նչ լավատես ես դու։ Եթե մի 600 000 մարդ ընդհանուր մասնակցի ընտրություններին, էլի լավ ա։ Դու մի մոռացի, որ ՀՀԿ֊ական ցուցակներն ուռճացված էին, ու էդքան մարդ իրականում չկար։


Բյուր, դե ասում եմ սաղ հաշված ա, վայ։ Վերջին ընտրություններին, պաշտոնական տվյալներով, մասնակցել ա 1.575.786 մարդ։

Էս ընտրությանը ուռճացումներ չի լինելու ու իրական մասնակիցների թիվը լինելու ա 1,050,000 ))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *StrangeLittleGirl*  ջան, բայց դու ինչ լավատեսական կարծիք ունես Հայաստանի քաղաքացիների քաղաքական հասունության նկատմամբ, որ մտածում ես, թե ստեղ մարդիկ առաջնորդվում են ձախերի կամ աջերի պահով...


Ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչու ա սաղին թվում, թե ամբողջ աշխարհում ընտրողները նենց թույն գաղափարական են, Հայաստանում՝ չէ։ Ձախ֊աջ բաժանումը քաղաքագետների հորինած բանն ա։ Հասարակ քաղաքացին ընտրելիս ոտը ոտին չի գցում ու սկսում ձախ թեմաներով փիլիսոփայել, ոնց որ մենք ենք անում, այլ նայում ա, թե կոնկրետ քաղաքական ուժն ինչ ա առաջարկում։ Հիմա էս պահին ՔՈ֊ն առաջարկում ա սոցիալական անհավասարության դեմ պայքար։ Առաջարկն ընտիր ա, բայց խոսքը մեր մեջ շատ վատ քարոզարշավ են տանում ու շատ վատ են բացատրում, թե իրանց առաջարկածն ինչ ա ու ինչով ա տարբերվում օրինակ ՔՊ֊ի առաջարկածից։ Դրա համար իրանց մենակ ոտը ոտին գցած ձախ թեմաներով փիլիսոփայողները ձայն կտան, հիմնականում Երևանից։ Էն մարդկանցից, որոնց շահերը գաղափարապես ներկայացնում են, ցավոք, իրանց ձայն չեն տա։

----------

Progart (19.11.2018), Շինարար (19.11.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչու ա սաղին թվում, թե ամբողջ աշխարհում ընտրողները նենց թույն գաղափարական են, Հայաստանում՝ չէ։ Ձախ֊աջ բաժանումը քաղաքագետների հորինած բանն ա։ Հասարակ քաղաքացին ընտրելիս ոտը ոտին չի գցում ու սկսում ձախ թեմաներով փիլիսոփայել, ոնց որ մենք ենք անում, այլ նայում ա, թե կոնկրետ քաղաքական ուժն ինչ ա առաջարկում։ Հիմա էս պահին ՔՈ֊ն առաջարկում ա սոցիալական անհավասարության դեմ պայքար։ Առաջարկն ընտիր ա, բայց խոսքը մեր մեջ շատ վատ քարոզարշավ են տանում ու շատ վատ են բացատրում, թե իրանց առաջարկածն ինչ ա ու ինչով ա տարբերվում օրինակ ՔՊ֊ի առաջարկածից։ Դրա համար իրանց մենակ ոտը ոտին գցած ձախ թեմաներով փիլիսոփայողները ձայն կտան, հիմնականում Երևանից։ Էն մարդկանցից, որոնց շահերը գաղափարապես ներկայացնում են, ցավոք, իրանց ձայն չեն տա։


Նենց ոնց ձախերը ամբողջ աշխարհում են քարզարշավ տանում ցավոք

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նենց ոնց ձախերը ամբողջ աշխարհում են քարզարշավ տանում ցավոք


Վաբշե համաձայն եմ, որ աշխարհով մեկ ձախերը շատ վատ են քարոզարշավ անում։ Ստեղ իհարկե մի քանի ուրիշ խնդիր կա։ Նախ, ձախերը չունեն էն ֆինանսական միջոցները, որ վարձեն էն փիառշիկներին ու այլ մասնագետներին, որ լավ քարոզարշավ կազմակերպեն։ Հետո, ձախերն ավելի շատ են փաստերի հետևից ընկնում ու բարդ֊բարդ թվերով խոսում, մինչդեռ աջերը սուտ, թե ճիշտ, բավական պարզ ու դիպուկ արտահայտություններ են ճպպցնում։ Բայց ՔՈ֊ն նույնիսկ ավելի վատ ա տանում քարոզարշավը, քան ընդհանրապես աշխարհում տեսածս ձախերինը։ Մի հարցազրույց կարդացի իրանց ռեյտինգային թեկնածուներից մեկի հետ, բացարձակ չհասկացա, թե ինչ ա ասում։ Մի տարրական բան՝ բանալի բառերը անգիր անելը, որ նկատում ես ցանկացած քաղաքական ուժի մոտ, իրանց մոտ չկա։ Ու դա հատկապես զարմանալի ա, որովհետև հեղափոխության ժամանակ կոնկրետ իրանք պատրաստված էին ու Նիկոլենց ահագին օգնել են։

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, ՔՈ-ում լավ տղերք են հավաքված (ու հա, հիմնականում հենց տղերք), բայց.

- Էստեղ շատ են մարդիկ, ովքեր տարիներ շարունակ գոռում էին, որ հարցերը պետք չի քաղաքականացնել, որ կուսակցություններն իրենց սպառած գործիքներ են։ Սա նշանակում ա, որ գործ ունենք սկզբունքային, դուխով, բայց ոչ քաղաքական մտածողությամբ մարդկանց հետ,

- Իրանց մեջ գրեթե չկա փորձառու մարդ, իրանք նոր-նոր պետք ա սովորեն նույնիսկ ամենատարրական՝ կուսակցության գործելակերպի ձևերը,

- իրանց մեջ չկան ճանաչված մարդիկ, նեղ ֆեյսբուքյան ու փաբային շրջանակները համապետական ընտրություններում հաշիվ չեն, մանավանդ որ իրանց ճանաչողների ահռելի հատվածն այլ ընտրություն կատարողներն են լինելու,

- իրանք կուսակցությունը հիմնադրել են ընտրությունից մեկ ամիս առաջ. դա չափազանց կարճ ժամկետ ա հասարակությանը ճանաչելի դառնալու ու քվեն վստահելու համար։

Էս ու լիքը ուրիշ հանգամանքներ բավաըար են հասկանալու համար, որ ինչքան ուզում ա անկեղծ ձգտումներ ունենան, էս ընտրություններում 5000 ձեն հավաքելը մեծ հաջողություն կարող ենք համարել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, ՔՈ-ում լավ տղերք են հավաքված (ու հա, հիմնականում հենց տղերք), բայց.
> 
> - Էստեղ շատ են մարդիկ, ովքեր տարիներ շարունակ գոռում էին, որ հարցերը պետք չի քաղաքականացնել, որ կուսակցություններն իրենց սպառած գործիքներ են։ Սա նշանակում ա, որ գործ ունենք սկզբունքային, դուխով, բայց ոչ քաղաքական մտածողությամբ մարդկանց հետ,
> 
> - Իրանց մեջ գրեթե չկա փորձառու մարդ, իրանք նոր-նոր պետք ա սովորեն նույնիսկ ամենատարրական՝ կուսակցության գործելակերպի ձևերը,
> 
> - իրանց մեջ չկան ճանաչված մարդիկ, նեղ ֆեյսբուքյան ու փաբային շրջանակները համապետական ընտրություններում հաշիվ չեն, մանավանդ որ իրանց ճանաչողների ահռելի հատվածն այլ ընտրություն կատարողներն են լինելու,
> 
> - իրանք կուսակցությունը հիմնադրել են ընտրությունից մեկ ամիս առաջ. դա չափազանց կարճ ժամկետ ա հասարակությանը ճանաչելի դառնալու ու քվեն վստահելու համար։
> ...


Արտ, ճանաչված մարդիկ չունենալը հենց էդ ա շատ լավ ա, որովհետև գաղափարախոսության վրա ա շեշտը դրվում, ոչ թե անձանց (փրկիչների  :LOL:  ) վրա։ Իսկ կարճ ժամկետի պահով էլ էն ասեմ, որ դեկտեմբերին ընտրություններ նշանակելով՝ Նիկոլը իրանց պլանները մի լավ խառնեց։ Ես նույնիսկ չէի հավատում, որ կհասցնեն հիմնադրվել մինչև դեկտեմբեր (նախապատրաստական աշխատանքները հեղափոխությունից գրեթե անմիջապես հետո էին տարվում)։ Ու ինձ համար անկեղծ զարմանալի ա իրանց քաղաքական գիտելիքների պակասը, որովհետև ամեն դեպքում անարյուն հեղափոխության սցենարի հեղինակը մեծ մասամբ իրանք էին՝ տարիներ շարունակ ուսումնասիրելով, թե դա ոնց ա ուրիշ երկրներում աշխատել։ Բայց կարծում եմ՝ քաղաքական գիտելիքների պակասի պատճառը հենց էս ափալ֊թափալ ընտրություններն են։

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ճանաչված մարդիկ չունենալը հենց էդ ա շատ լավ ա, որովհետև գաղափարախոսության վրա ա շեշտը դրվում, ոչ թե անձանց (փրկիչների  ) վրա։ Իսկ կարճ ժամկետի պահով էլ էն ասեմ, որ դեկտեմբերին ընտրություններ նշանակելով՝ Նիկոլը իրանց պլանները մի լավ խառնեց։ Ես նույնիսկ չէի հավատում, որ կհասցնեն հիմնադրվել մինչև դեկտեմբեր (նախապատրաստական աշխատանքները հեղափոխությունից գրեթե անմիջապես հետո էին տարվում)։ Ու ինձ համար անկեղծ զարմանալի ա իրանց քաղաքական գիտելիքների պակասը, որովհետև ամեն դեպքում անարյուն հեղափոխության սցենարի հեղինակը մեծ մասամբ իրանք էին՝ տարիներ շարունակ ուսումնասիրելով, թե դա ոնց ա ուրիշ երկրներում աշխատել։ Բայց կարծում եմ՝ քաղաքական գիտելիքների պակասի պատճառը հենց էս ափալ֊թափալ ընտրություններն են։


Բյուր ջան, ճանաչված ասելով նկատի չունեմ, որ անպայման Նիկոլ կամ Լևոն լինեն։ Եթե ես ձախական եմ, էդ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ափալ-թափալ պետք ա ընտրեմ իրեն ձախական հռչակածին։ Ես դեռ պետք ա ճանաչեմ իջանց ու իմանամ, իսկապե՞ս ձախական են, վստահելի՞ են։

 Ու չէ, իրանց պլանները չեն խառնվել։ Եթե գարնանը լինեին, ես էս նեւյն գրառումս կանեի, մի ամսվա փոխարեն գրելով 4 ամիս։ Կուսակցության կայացման համար ժամանակ ու յեքա աշխատանք ա պետք։ Դրա համար եմ շարունակաբար ասում, որ կուսակցությունների կայացումը պետք ա լինի առաջիկա 3-5 տարիներին։

Մեկ էլ խնդալու ա անարյուն հեղափոխությունը ՔՈին վերագրելը։ Իրանք ավելի քան տասնամհա պայքարի շա՜տ փոքր օղակն են

----------

Freeman (19.11.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վաբշե համաձայն եմ, որ աշխարհով մեկ ձախերը շատ վատ են քարոզարշավ անում։ Ստեղ իհարկե մի քանի ուրիշ խնդիր կա։ Նախ, ձախերը չունեն էն ֆինանսական միջոցները, որ վարձեն էն փիառշիկներին ու այլ մասնագետներին, որ լավ քարոզարշավ կազմակերպեն։ Հետո, ձախերն ավելի շատ են փաստերի հետևից ընկնում ու բարդ֊բարդ թվերով խոսում, մինչդեռ աջերը սուտ, թե ճիշտ, բավական պարզ ու դիպուկ արտահայտություններ են ճպպցնում։ Բայց ՔՈ֊ն նույնիսկ ավելի վատ ա տանում քարոզարշավը, քան ընդհանրապես աշխարհում տեսածս ձախերինը։ Մի հարցազրույց կարդացի իրանց ռեյտինգային թեկնածուներից մեկի հետ, բացարձակ չհասկացա, թե ինչ ա ասում։ Մի տարրական բան՝ բանալի բառերը անգիր անելը, որ նկատում ես ցանկացած քաղաքական ուժի մոտ, իրանց մոտ չկա։ Ու դա հատկապես զարմանալի ա, որովհետև հեղափոխության ժամանակ կոնկրետ իրանք պատրաստված էին ու Նիկոլենց ահագին օգնել են։


Ինձ թվում ա ամենամեծ խնդիրը էն ա որ գաղափարախոսների մեծ մասը ուրբան միջին խավից են ովքեր փորձում են խոսել ռամիկի ու շինականի խնդիրներից ոչ միայն չտիրապետելով իրանց լեզվին այլև տեղյակ չլինելով իրականում ինչով են ապրում ռամիկն ու շինականը։ Ես ստեղ որ էդ թեմայով խոսում են շատերը ասում են դրա համար պետք ա կրթել հասարակությանը, այսինքն շատերը գիտակցում են որ ժողովրդի հետ տարբեր լեզուներով են խոսում բայց չեն ուզում ինքնակրթվել ու ժողովրդի լեզուն սովորել։ Ժողովուրդը պիտի կրթվի որ իրանց վեհ լեզուն հասկանա։ Իսկ Հայաստանում պարզ ա որ ավելի վատ ա լինելու նոր են ձևավորվում ու երևի սնվում են արևմտյան տեսաբանների գաղափարախոսությամբ՝ բուն թիվիի շատ զեկուցողների պես վատ թարգմանած տեքստերը անգիր ասելով որ մտածում ես գոնե ինքը հասկանո՞ւմ թե ինչ ա խոսում։ Չնայած Հայաստանի ձախերին կոնկրետ չեմ հետևում։ Ենթադրությունների հիման վրա եմ ասում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թվում ա ամենամեծ խնդիրը էն ա որ գաղափարախոսների մեծ մասը ուրբան միջին խավից են ովքեր փորձում են խոսել ռամիկի ու շինականի խնդիրներից ոչ միայն չտիրապետելով իրանց լեզվին այլև տեղյակ չլինելով իրականում ինչով են ապրում ռամիկն ու շինականը։ Ես ստեղ որ էդ թեմայով խոսում են շատերը ասում են դրա համար պետք ա կրթել հասարակությանը, այսինքն շատերը գիտակցում են որ ժողովրդի հետ տարբեր լեզուներով են խոսում բայց չեն ուզում ինքնակրթվել ու ժողովրդի լեզուն սովորել։ Ժողովուրդը պիտի կրթվի որ իրանց վեհ լեզուն հասկանա։ Իսկ Հայաստանում պարզ ա որ ավելի վատ ա լինելու նոր են ձևավորվում ու երևի սնվում են արևմտյան տեսաբանների գաղափարախոսությամբ՝ բուն թիվիի շատ զեկուցողների պես վատ թարգմանած տեքստերը անգիր ասելով որ մտածում ես գոնե ինքը հասկանո՞ւմ թե ինչ ա խոսում։ Չնայած Հայաստանի ձախերին կոնկրետ չեմ հետևում։ Ենթադրությունների հիման վրա եմ ասում։


Շին, բայց սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ էդ նույն ռամիկի ու շինականի լեզվով աջերը լավ էլ կարում են խոսել ու լավ էլ խաբում են էդ մարդկանց, թե իրանց շահերն են ներկայացնում։ Ասենք մի քիչ Ծառուկյանից օրինակ վերցնեին էլի։  :LOL:  
Բայց էլի եմ ասում. ձախերի ֆինանսական միջոցներ չունենալն էլ ա հսկայական գործոն էս հարցում, որովհետև իրենք չունեն էդ հատուկ մասնագետները, որոնք ժողովրդի լեզուն գիտեն։ Իհարկե կարող են ինքնակրթվել, բայց ինքնակրթվածները դժվար թե կարողանան համապատասխան բարձրագույն կրթություն ստացած ու տարիների փորձ ունեցող մասնագետների հետ մրցել։

----------

Շինարար (19.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հատ էլ հարկային սյուրպրիզ։
Ըստ էության, տրանսֆերտները հարկելու գաղափարը վատը չի, բայց էսպես նորից խոցելի խմբերին են ավելի խոցելի դարձնում՝ 23% հարկ դնելով վրան։ Գուցե  5%, գուցե 1%, որ էդ մարդկանց վերջում մի բան մնա ուղարկված գումարից։ Բայց սենց համահարթեցնելով ու սաղին նույն կաթսայի մեջ էփելով ուղղակի մեծացնում են ոչ բարձր եկամուտներ ունեցողների բեռը (ու ի դեպ, նաև դրսում ապրողներիս բեռը)։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մի հատ էլ հարկային սյուրպրիզ։


Հիմարությո՛ւն:

Հա, ճիշտա, որ դրսից ուղարկված գումարն, ինչ-որ տեղ, եկամուտա:

Բայց, բացի նրանից, որ դրան կպնելն անբարոյականությունա, նաև իրավական առումով շատ խուճուճա.




> Եթե անձը, որն այդ եկամուտը ստացել է, դրսում արդեն հարկվել է, ապա պետք է մեզ ներկայացվեն տեղեկանքները, մենք հաշվի պետք է առնենք այդ հարկը, հանենք տարբերությունը եւ ապա հարկենք մեր օրենքով:


Ասենք՝ ի՞նչա նշանակում «եթե դրսում հարկվելա»..
Բա հո գողացած գումա՞ր չի:
Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե ուղարկողի եկամուտը հարկային շեմից ցածրա եղել, կամ հաշմանդամության նպաստա եղել:

Կամ եթե նույնիսկ աշխատելա ու հարկվել, ի՞նչ տեղեկանք պիտի ներկայացնի:
Իր տարեկան ամբողջ եկամտի՞..
Հետո՞:
Պիտի ամեն մեկի համար առանձին հաշվարկեն, թե իր ողջ եկամտի քանի տոկոսնա ուղարկել, ու թե էդ տոկոսը ոնցա հարկվել կոնկրետ էդ երկրի հարկային դաշտո՞ւմ:

Ասումա՝ հանենք տարբերությունը, հետո մեր օրենքով հարկենք..
Բա եթե տարբերւթունով մինուսով լինի՝ պիտի պետությունը ուղարկվածին վրա գա՞ ))





> Իսկ որպեսզի մարդն առավել շահագրգիռ լինի իր եկամուտները հարկային մարմիններին տեսանելի դարձնել, ՊԵԿ-ից որոշել են խթան էլ ներդնել. ID քարտերը դառնալու են կուտակիչ, ու այդ քարտով կատարված առեւտրի 1-3 տոկոսը կվերադարձվի քաղաքացուն:


Ընտիր գաղափարա..
Դրսից իր ստացածը 23%-ի հարկի տակ գցելով ցույց տա, որ վերջում 1-3% հետ ստանա..

----------


## Chuk

> Մի հատ էլ հարկային սյուրպրիզ։
> Ըստ էության, տրանսֆերտները հարկելու գաղափարը վատը չի, բայց էսպես նորից խոցելի խմբերին են ավելի խոցելի դարձնում՝ 23% հարկ դնելով վրան։ Գուցե  5%, գուցե 1%, որ էդ մարդկանց վերջում մի բան մնա ուղարկված գումարից։ Բայց սենց համահարթեցնելով ու սաղին նույն կաթսայի մեջ էփելով ուղղակի մեծացնում են ոչ բարձր եկամուտներ ունեցողների բեռը (ու ի դեպ, նաև դրսում ապրողներիս բեռը)։


«Սխալ եք մեկնաբանում։ Նման բան չկա», - ասել ա Փաշինյանը։

Ավելի մանրամասն կխոսի վաղվա ասուլիսում։

----------

Տրիբուն (19.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ էլ հարկային սյուրպրիզ։
> Ըստ էության, տրանսֆերտները հարկելու գաղափարը վատը չի, բայց էսպես նորից խոցելի խմբերին են ավելի խոցելի դարձնում՝ 23% հարկ դնելով վրան։ Գուցե  5%, գուցե 1%, որ էդ մարդկանց վերջում մի բան մնա ուղարկված գումարից։ Բայց սենց համահարթեցնելով ու սաղին նույն կաթսայի մեջ էփելով ուղղակի մեծացնում են ոչ բարձր եկամուտներ ունեցողների բեռը (ու ի դեպ, նաև դրսում ապրողներիս բեռը)։


Բյուր, դիցուկ դու կառավարություն ես։ Ընտրություններից 20 օր առաջ ընտրողներին կհայտարարես, որ հեսա սաղիդ, ներսով-դրսով, կոխելու ենք հարկային բեռի տակ ? Նենց որ ՀՀԿ-ին էրնեք տաք  :Jpit: )

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> «Սխալ եք մեկնաբանում։ Նման բան չկա», - ասել ա Փաշինյանը։
> 
> Ավելի մանրամասն կխոսի վաղվա ասուլիսում։


Արտ, սխալ մեկնաբանելու հարց չկա։ ՊԵԿ֊ից ա դա դուրս էկել, ու կա տենց բան։ Թող էլ հին լոլոները չկարդա գլխներիս, թե սխալ եք մեկնաբանում։ Թող ասի՝ ՊԵԿ֊ն ա ասել, կառավարությունն էլ մերժել ա օրակարգ մտցնել (ու հա, տենց բան էղել ա հենց էսօր)։

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, սխալ մեկնաբանելու հարց չկա։ ՊԵԿ֊ից ա դա դուրս էկել, ու կա տենց բան։ Թող էլ հին լոլոները չկարդա գլխներիս, թե սխալ եք մեկնաբանում։ Թող ասի՝ ՊԵԿ֊ն ա ասել, կառավարությունն էլ մերժել ա օրակարգ մտցնել (ու հա, տենց բան էղել ա հենց էսօր)։


Վաղվա ասուլիսին թերևս մանրամասն կխոսի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վաղվա ասուլիսին թերևս մանրամասն կխոսի։


Կամ էլ թրևս, կարող ա նենց խառնի սաղ իրար, որ վաբշե քարկապ ընկնենք։  :LOL:  Էս հարկեր-նպաստենր հարցում, իմ արև, նենց շիլաշփոթ են սարքել, արդեն բան չեմ ջոգում։

----------

Chuk (19.11.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (19.11.2018), Շինարար (20.11.2018)

----------


## Lion

> «Սխալ եք մեկնաբանում։ Նման բան չկա», - ասել ա Փաշինյանը։
> 
> Ավելի մանրամասն կխոսի վաղվա ասուլիսում։


*ՊԵԿ-ից հերքում են:*

----------

Աթեիստ (19.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *ՊԵԿ-ից հերքում են:*


Դավիթ Անանյանն էլ ՊԵԿ֊ի նախագահը չի, չէ՞, թե՞ ձայնագրությունը սարքել են։ Բառացի իրա խոսքերը մեջբերած են, ձայնագրությունն էլ ներքևում ա։ Չեն էլ ամաչում։ Հենց տեսնում են մի բան հանրային քննադատության ա արժանանում, միանգամից ասում են՝ մենք տենց բան չենք ասել։ Ու՞մ են էշի տեղ դնում։

----------


## Lion

Բայց Անանյանն իր տեսակի մեջ ճիշտ է ասում՝ զուտ տեսականորեն, իհարկե: Այո, դեռևս 90-ականների կեսերից, երբ ընդունվեցին հարկային հիմնական օրենքները, ցանկացած ռեզիդենտ անձ, որ եկամուտ է ստանում ցանկացած տեղից, մի քանի չնչին բացառություններով, պետք է ՀՀ-ում եկամտահարկ մուծի: Ինքն էսա ասում ու զուտ տեսականորեն, օրենքի տառով, ճիշտա ասում - այլ հարց է, որ սրա կիրառման համար մեխանիզմներ չկան ու երևի չեն էլ կարող լինել...

Բայց Նիկոլենք ինչ անփույթ են տանում նախընտրական շրջանը, իրոք, էլի - էն 800.000-ի բազառից հազիվ պրծան, հիմա էլ էս: Տպավորություն կա, որ, կամ շատ պո...իստ են, կամ էլ ուղղակի տարրական խելքի ու փորձի կարիք ունեն: Չի կարելի սենց անփույթ ձևով հարվածների տակ մտնել, չի կարելի...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց Անանյանն իր տեսակի մեջ ճիշտ է ասում՝ զուտ տեսականորեն, իհարկե: Այո, դեռևս 90-ականների կեսերից, երբ ընդունվեցին հարկային հիմնական օրենքները, ցանկացած ռեզիդենտ անձ, որ եկամուտ է ստանում ցանկացած տեղից, մի քանի չնչին բացառություններով, պետք է ՀՀ-ում եկամտահարկ մուծի: Ինքն էսա ասում ու զուտ տեսականորեն, օրենքի տառով, ճիշտա ասում - այլ հարց է, որ սրա կիրառման համար մեխանիզմներ չկան ու երևի չեն էլ կարող լինել...
> 
> Բայց Նիկոլենք ինչ անփույթ են տանում նախընտրական շրջանը, իրոք, էլի - էն 800.000-ի բազառից հազիվ պրծան, հիմա էլ էս: Տպավորություն կա, որ, կամ շատ պո...իստ են, կամ էլ ուղղակի տարրական խելքի ու փորձի կարիք ունեն: Չի կարելի սենց անփույթ ձևով հարվածների տակ մտնել, չի կարելի...


Տեսականորեն ես էլ ցանկացած տիպի եկամուտ հարկելուն դեմ չեմ։ Բայց դեմ եմ, որ ընկնում են ամենախեղճ խավի հետևից։ Ու առնվազն տհաճ ա, որ մեկ էլ ՊԵԿ֊ը վեր ա կենում, ասում ա՝ տենց բան չկա, երբ կա նույնիսկ ձայնագրության տեսքով։ Գնամ, առանձին թեմա բացեմ է ընտրությունների համար։ Լիքը խոսալու թեմա կա։

----------

Lion (20.11.2018), Progart (20.11.2018), Տրիբուն (20.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Ղազարյան Գայանեն սաղ ասել ա.




> Եկամուտների հայտարարագրման մասին նախագծի շուրջ աղմուկի հետագիծը փաստորեն սկսվում է Հանրային ռադիոյից (որի ղեկավարն է Լիկա Թումանյանը՝ Տաթևիկ Նալբանդյան N2-ը) ու նրանց թեթև ձեռքով անվանվում «խոպանչիների հարկման մեխանիզմ», որի մասին հանրայինի «Ռադիոլուր»-ին տված հարցազրույցում բացասական կարծիք է հայտնում ոմն տնտեսագետ Գագիկ Վարդանյան, որի վիկիի էջը հուշում է՝ ՀՀԿ-ական, 2002-2006՝ ՀՀ առևտրի և տնտեսական զարգացման նախարարի տեղակալ, 2011-ից՝ Հայաստանի պետական տնտեսագիտական համալսարանի պրոռեկտոր։ 
> Լուրին շտապ արձագանքում է Արփինե Հովհաննիսյանն իր առաջին լայվով։
> Էլ չասած, որ ՊԵԿ-ի ղեկավարն էլ «նոր» չի... Ու հանրապետական թելերը կամաց-կամաց սկսում են խտանալ։ 
> 
> Արձագանքում են Արարատ Միրզոյանը, այլ պաշտոնյաներ, փորձում բացատրել, որ հարկային բեռի ավելացում չի լինելու և այլն և այլն...
> 
> Ինչը բերում է մի թեմայի, որի մասին ուզում եմ գրել արդեն մի 3 ամիս։
> 
> Աննա Հակոբյանը ախրանայով աստղաբաշխական շոփինգ է արել Փարիզում... Իրականում գնել է մի զույգ բոթաս՝ աղջկան։
> ...

----------

Freeman (20.11.2018), Գաղթական (20.11.2018), Ներսես_AM (20.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ղազարյան Գայանեն սաղ ասել ա.


Արտ, թող հեքիաթներ չպատմի։ Անկախ նրանից, թե հանրային ռադիոն հետո ինչ տնտեսագետի ա խոսացրել, էդ խոսքերը ՊԵԿ֊ի Դավիթ Անանյանից են դուրս եկել, ձայնագրությունն էլ կա, սխալ հասկանալու կրուտիտն էլ չի անցնում։

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, թող հեքիաթներ չպատմի։ Անկախ նրանից, թե հանրային ռադիոն հետո ինչ տնտեսագետի ա խոսացրել, էդ խոսքերը ՊԵԿ֊ի Դավիթ Անանյանից են դուրս եկել, ձայնագրությունն էլ կա, սխալ հասկանալու կրուտիտն էլ չի անցնում։


Բյուր,ես լսել եմ ՊԵԿ նախագահին։ Վատն ա, որ նենց անմի տեղից մյուս տեղը թռնում խոսքում, որ ով ոնց ուզում ա, մեկնաբանում ա։ 

Բայց էն, որ էս պահին նման խնդիրչկա անռրկբա ա, ու աներկբա ա, որ ոմանք էդ չեղած թեման շուխուռ դարձրին, քեզ էլ մեջներն առնելով։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր,ես լսել եմ ՊԵԿ նախագահին։ Վատն ա, որ նենց անմի տեղից մյուս տեղը թռնում խոսքում, որ ով ոնց ուզում ա, մեկնաբանում ա։ 
> 
> Բայց էն, որ էս պահին նման խնդիրչկա անռրկբա ա, ու աներկբա ա, որ ոմանք էդ չեղած թեման շուխուռ դարձրին, քեզ էլ մեջներն առնելով։


Արտ, չեղած տեղից շուխուռ չի։ Առաջարկն էղել ա, կառավարությունը նիստի օրակարգ չի մտցրել։ Ավելի ազնիվ կլիներ, որ ՊԵԿ֊ը վեր կենար, ասեր՝ հա, կար սենց մտադրություն, էն էլ ժողովուրդը թռավ դեմքներիս, չարեցինք։ Ախր ստեղ ուրիշ կերպ մեկնաբանելու հարց չկա։ Շատ պարզ ա Դավիթ Անանյանը խոսում ձայնագրության մեջ։ Ու պատճառ էլ կա, որ կառավարության նիստի օրակարգ չի մտել։ Ի դեպ, Արարատ Միրզոյանն էլ հենց դրան ա մեկնաբանություն տվել։ Ուղղակի սաղ գլխներիս խելոք են խաղում, ասում են՝ տենց բան չի էղել, փոխանակ ասեն՝ ՊԵԿ֊ն էր, ՊԵԿ֊ը սխալ էր։

Ինձ էդքան հեշտ չի էլի ներառել ինչ֊որ բաների մեջ, բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ ձեր վրա շատ լավ ազդում են «սխալ եք հասկացել» ու «տենց բան չկա» տիպի մեկնաբանությունները, երբ ակնհայտ ա, որ կա։

----------

Շինարար (22.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր ջան, լավ, մենք տրամադրության տակ ընկնող ենք ու ՊԵԿն ուզում էր խոպանչիների հերն անիծեր։

----------


## Gayl

> Բյուր ջան, լավ, մենք տրամադրության տակ ընկնող ենք ու ՊԵԿն ուզում էր խոպանչիների հերն անիծեր։


Էսօր մարդը շատ հստակ ու լիարժեք պատասխանա տվել էս հարցի հետ կապված: Ու նորից և նորից կրկնեց, որ չի լինելու կառավարության էնպիսի որոշում, որին ժողորդը դեմ կլինի, իսկ կառավորությունը զոռբայությամբ դեմ կգնա ժողովրդի կամքին: 
Ընտիրա,երբ կառավարությունը որոշումա ուզում կայացնի,բայց ժողովուրդը թռնումա դեմքներին, իսկ իրանք ասում են «հարց չկա, ոնց ասեք»:

----------


## Արշակ

Իսկ ես որ էդ նորությունը կարդացի, առաջին միտքը որ եկավ էն էր, որ Նիկոլենք հո խելքները հացի հետ չեն կերել, որ ընտրություններից առաջ հայտարարեն, թե խոպանչիներին հարկելու են, նենց որ հավանաբար հերթական բլթն ա ու անցա գործերիս  :LOL: 

Հետո իրիկունը մտա ֆեյսբուք ու մի հիանալի տեսարան՝ ողջ ազգս փոթորկված խոպանչի ա քննարկում  :LOL: 

Մի կողմից ամեն աստծո օր մի նոր մեդիամառազմից էս համազգային ջղաձգումները նեռվ են սղոցում ու կուտակվելով կարող ա քաքի համը հելնի վերջը, մյուս կողմից ինձ հույս եմ տալիս, որ դե ոչինչ, առիթ ա բացվում հանրային ակտիվ քննարկումներ են լինում, մարդիկ դիրքորոշումներ են արտահայտում, ինչը ընդհանրապես լավ ա։

Մեկ էլ մտածում եմ․ ով էլ լինի վերևներում․ որ ամեն օր էսքան աստվածացման ու անարդարացի մեղադրանքների ու մաղձի խառնուրդ կուլ տա, մանրից չի կարծրանա՞ ու սկսի առհամարհել, զզվել ժողովրդից։

----------


## varo987

Էտ դեմագոգիայով որ ժողովուրդը ոնց ուզի նենցа յուղ են վառում:
Նենցա դառել որ ժողովուրդ ասելով հասկանում են համեմատաբար ակտիվ մասսան հասարական սեկտոր, ՏՏ ջահելություն, առևտրականներ, ֆեյզբուկուկ ակտիվ գրողներ, բայց իրականում դրանք բոլորը միասին ընդանուր ժողովրդի 15տոկոսնել չեն կազմում:

Բա 400հազար թոշակառուներնել են ժողովուրդ մի թուլ բերան հարցրեք ուզում են իրանց թոշակը կրկապատկվի թե չէ:
Իրանք որ ֆեյզբուկում չկան հլը չի նշանակում որ ժողովուրդ չեն:

Իրականում եկամուտների համընդանուր հայտարագրումը ժողովրդի մեծամասնությանը ու հատկապես չունևոր խավին ձեռնտույա ու երկրի համարել ճիշտ քայլա:
Ձեռնտու չի միջին ու հարուստ խավին նրանք ովքեր լիքը եկամուտ են թաքցնում:
Ձետնտու չի նույն Ռուսաստանում ասֆալտ փռողին, որ ասֆալտելով ամիսը 2000դոլլար աշխատումա բայց ընտանիքը ստեղ պետությունից նպաստա ստանում որպես անապահով խավ:
Ոչ մեկ չի ասում թող էտ 2000դոլլարից հարկ տա, բայց նպաստել պիտի չստանա:
Համընդանուր հայտարագրման դեպքում էլ չի կարա ասֆալտով փռելով աշխատած իքս5-ը բաջանաղի անունով գրանցի ու նպաստ ստանա, կգնան բաջանաղի վզից կբռնեն:


Իսկ եթե մարդը չնչին եկամուտ ունի թաքցնելու բանել չունի ինչքան ուզում են թող հայտարարգրեն:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ձետնտու չի նույն Ռուսաստանում ասֆալտ փռողին, որ ասֆալտելով ամիսը 2000դոլլար աշխատումա բայց ընտանիքը ստեղ պետությունից նպաստա ստանում որպես անապահով խավ:
> Ոչ մեկ չի ասում թող էտ 2000դոլլարից հարկ տա, բայց նպաստել պիտի չստանա:


Դրսում աշխատած ու էնտեղ էլ արդեն հարկված եկամուտի հետ դու՝ որպես պետություն, ի՞նչ գործ ունես:
Հա, էդ հայտարարագրման համար օրենքով մի եքա դավթար պիտի մշակեն՝ մարդկանց լրացնելու ուղարկելուց առաջ:
ՈՒ դրա մեջ պիտի լիքը հարցեր ներառված լինեն, էդ թվում՝ դրսից եկամուտ ու դրսում գրանցված սեփականություն:
Բայց դա ուղղակի որպես ի գիտություն:
Ընդամենը:





> Համընդանուր հայտարագրման դեպքում էլ չի կարա ասֆալտով փռելով աշխատած իքս5-ը բաջանաղի անունով գրանցի ու նպաստ ստանա, կգնան բաջանաղի վզից կբռնեն:


Հայի ֆանտազիայի վրա մի կասկածի..
Պետք լինի՝ պադմասկովյա մի բոմժ կբռնի ու երկու շիշ արաղով x5-ն իրա անունով կգրանցի )))

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ ես որ էդ նորությունը կարդացի, առաջին միտքը որ եկավ էն էր, որ Նիկոլենք հո խելքները հացի հետ չեն կերել, որ ընտրություններից առաջ հայտարարեն, թե խոպանչիներին հարկելու են, նենց որ հավանաբար հերթական բլթն ա ու անցա գործերիս 
> 
> Հետո իրիկունը մտա ֆեյսբուք ու մի հիանալի տեսարան՝ ողջ ազգս փոթորկված խոպանչի ա քննարկում 
> 
> Մի կողմից ամեն աստծո օր մի նոր մեդիամառազմից էս համազգային ջղաձգումները նեռվ են սղոցում ու կուտակվելով կարող ա քաքի համը հելնի վերջը, մյուս կողմից ինձ հույս եմ տալիս, որ դե ոչինչ, առիթ ա բացվում հանրային ակտիվ քննարկումներ են լինում, մարդիկ դիրքորոշումներ են արտահայտում, ինչը ընդհանրապես լավ ա։
> 
> Մեկ էլ մտածում եմ․ ով էլ լինի վերևներում․ որ ամեն օր էսքան աստվածացման ու անարդարացի մեղադրանքների ու մաղձի խառնուրդ կուլ տա, մանրից չի կարծրանա՞ ու սկսի առհամարհել, զզվել ժողովրդից։


Արշակ ջան, դե դու միշտ ճիշտ ես հասկանում, թե իրանք ինչ նկատի ունեն, բայց բոլորը քո պես չեն կարողանում տողերի արանքում պարզ ընթերցել: Ու էսքան խառնաշթոփ առաջանում ա նրանից, որ երևի թե իրանք էլ հստակ գլխի չեն ինչ են ուզում անեն, որ հստակ էլ բացատրեն: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա կարծրանալուն, եթե իշխանության գնացող մարդը չի հասկանում, թե որքան բազմազան ա ժողովուրդը ու սպասում ա, որ բոլորը քո պես խորաթափանց լինեն, ու եթե տենց չլինի պիտի կարծրանա ԴԴ (ինչ էլ բառ ես ընտրել), ուրեմն չի հասկանում՝ ինչ ա ժողովուրդը, չի հասկանում ժողովրդին, ուրեմն պիտի իշխանության չգնա նախ և առաջ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արշակ ջան, դե դու միշտ ճիշտ ես հասկանում, թե իրանք ինչ նկատի ունեն, բայց բոլորը քո պես չեն կարողանում տողերի արանքում պարզ ընթերցել: Ու էսքան խառնաշթոփ առաջանում ա նրանից, որ երևի թե իրանք էլ հստակ գլխի չեն ինչ են ուզում անեն, որ հստակ էլ բացատրեն: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա կարծրանալուն, եթե իշխանության գնացող մարդը չի հասկանում, թե որքան բազմազան ա ժողովուրդը ու սպասում ա, որ բոլորը քո պես խորաթափանց լինեն, ու եթե տենց չլինի պիտի կարծրանա ԴԴ (ինչ էլ բառ ես ընտրել), ուրեմն չի հասկանում՝ ինչ ա ժողովուրդը, չի հասկանում ժողովրդին, ուրեմն պիտի իշխանության չգնա նախ և առաջ:


Ու պլյուս էլ չասենք, որ նենց չի էլի, որ Դավիթ Անանյանը դրսից էկած եկամուտները հարկելու մասին բան չի ասել։ Ասել ա, կառավարությունն էլ կրակն ա ընկել, ժողովուրդն էլ դարձել ա մեղավորը, որ մեդիամառազմին զոհ ա գնում։ Թող բարի լինեն խոսելուց առաջ մի քիչ մտածեն։

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ ջան, դե դու միշտ ճիշտ ես հասկանում, թե իրանք ինչ նկատի ունեն, բայց բոլորը քո պես չեն կարողանում տողերի արանքում պարզ ընթերցել: Ու էսքան խառնաշթոփ առաջանում ա նրանից, որ երևի թե իրանք էլ հստակ գլխի չեն ինչ են ուզում անեն, որ հստակ էլ բացատրեն:


Նայի, եթե նույնիսկ ենթադրենք, որ քո ասածով ա, որ իրանք էլ հստակ չգիտեն ինչ են ուզում անեն, էդ նշանակում ա, որ առնվազն որոշում չկա, չէ՞ խոպանչիներին հարկելու:

նախ և աևաջ, երբ որ սենց մի  լուր ա հայտնվում մեդիատիրույթներում, որ աբսուրդ ա թվում, առաջին  բանը որ մտածում եմ. ինչքանո՞վ ա հավանական, որ էդ լուրը ճիշտ լինի: Ախր էլի եմ ասում, Նիկոլը պիտի առնվազն դեբիլ լիներ, որ տենց որոշում ընդհանրապես կայացներ խոպանչիներին հարկելու, ու էն էլ տենց որոշում կայացներ ընտրություններից հինգ պակաս: Բայց հավանենք Նիկոլին, թե՝ չէ, ինձ թվում ա ոչ մեկ չի կասկածում, որ Նիկոլը դեբիլ չի առնվազն: 
Իսկ երբ որ տենց մի աբսուրդ լուր ա սկսում ֆռալ մեդիայով, որ անհասկանալի ա կամ անհավատալի, ինձ թվում ա ադեկվատ ռեակցիան էն ա, որ կառավարությունից պարզաբանում պահանջենք, հստակ հասկանանք ինչ են ուզում անել: Ոչ թե քյասար անցնենք քֆրտելուն:
Ասենք եթե ծանոթ ինչ-որ մեկը ինչ-որ բան ա ասում կամ անում, որը էնքան էլ հասկանալի, հստակ չի, բայց կասկած ունեմ, որ կարող ա սխալ կամ ինձ դուր չեկող բան ա, ոչ թե քյասար քացով իջնում եմ բերնին, այլ պարզաբանում եմ պահանջում, փորձում եմ նախ հստակացնել, որ հետո որոշեմ, պետք ա՞ իջնել դեմքին, թե սաղ օկ ա: 
Էս հայկական մեդիա փոթորիկները, առանց նախ պարզելու ինչն ինչոց ա, հենց սկզբից  քացով բերնին իջնելու ոճի են: Ասածս էդ ա:
Էն որ անգրագետ ժողովուրդը կարող ա չհասկանալով overreact անի, էդ հլը հասկանամ. բայց իմ համար աբսուրդն էն ա, որ տեսնում եմ գրագետ, զարգացած մարդիկ են վրազ ջղայն-ջղայն գնահատականներ տալիս, առանց լուրը ճշտելու ու մանրամասների մեջ խորանալու:





> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա կարծրանալուն, եթե իշխանության գնացող մարդը չի հասկանում, թե որքան բազմազան ա ժողովուրդը ու սպասում ա, որ բոլորը քո պես խորաթափանց լինեն, ու եթե տենց չլինի պիտի կարծրանա ԴԴ (ինչ էլ բառ ես ընտրել), ուրեմն չի հասկանում՝ ինչ ա ժողովուրդը, չի հասկանում ժողովրդին, ուրեմն պիտի իշխանության չգնա նախ և առաջ:


Դե իմ ասածս էն էր, որ երևի էդ ա պատճառը, որ սովորաբար (կամ գուցե միշտ) քաղաքականության մեջ իշխանության գլխին ժողովրդից կտրված սրիկաներ են… էն որ կարող ա ոչ թե հենց սկզբից սրիկա են լինում, այլ երևի ձև չկա սրիկա չդառնալու տենց միջավայրում: Որովհետև ոչ Նիկոլը, ոչ էլ որևէ ուրիշը սուրբ չեն, մեր պես սովորական մարդիկ են ու մեկը ես վստահ չեմ, որ ամեն օր փառաբանման ու քֆրտոցի էս կարգի հոսքի տակ կկարողանայի չփոխվել:

----------

Chuk (21.11.2018), Տրիբուն (21.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նայի, եթե նույնիսկ ենթադրենք, որ քո ասածով ա, որ իրանք էլ հստակ չգիտեն ինչ են ուզում անեն, էդ նշանակում ա, որ առնվազն որոշում չկա, չէ՞ խոպանչիներին հարկելու:
> 
> նախ և աևաջ, երբ որ սենց մի  լուր ա հայտնվում մեդիատիրույթներում, որ աբսուրդ ա թվում, առաջին  բանը որ մտածում եմ. ինչքանո՞վ ա հավանական, որ էդ լուրը ճիշտ լինի: Ախր էլի եմ ասում, Նիկոլը պիտի առնվազն դեբիլ լիներ, որ տենց որոշում ընդհանրապես կայացներ խոպանչիներին հարկելու, ու էն էլ տենց որոշում կայացներ ընտրություններից հինգ պակաս: Բայց հավանենք Նիկոլին, թե՝ չէ, ինձ թվում ա ոչ մեկ չի կասկածում, որ Նիկոլը դեբիլ չի առնվազն: 
> Իսկ երբ որ տենց մի աբսուրդ լուր ա սկսում ֆռալ մեդիայով, որ անհասկանալի ա կամ անհավատալի, ինձ թվում ա ադեկվատ ռեակցիան էն ա, որ կառավարությունից պարզաբանում պահանջենք, հստակ հասկանանք ինչ են ուզում անել: Ոչ թե քյասար անցնենք քֆրտելուն:
> Ասենք եթե ծանոթ ինչ-որ մեկը ինչ-որ բան ա ասում կամ անում, որը էնքան էլ հասկանալի, հստակ չի, բայց կասկած ունեմ, որ կարող ա սխալ կամ ինձ դուր չեկող բան ա, ոչ թե քյասար քացով իջնում եմ բերնին, այլ պարզաբանում եմ պահանջում, փորձում եմ նախ հստակացնել, որ հետո որոշեմ, պետք ա՞ իջնել դեմքին, թե սաղ օկ ա: 
> Էս հայկական մեդիա փոթորիկները, առանց նախ պարզելու ինչն ինչոց ա, հենց սկզբից  քացով բերնին իջնելու ոճի են: Ասածս էդ ա:
> Էն որ անգրագետ ժողովուրդը կարող ա չհասկանալով overreact անի, էդ հլը հասկանամ. բայց իմ համար աբսուրդն էն ա, որ տեսնում եմ գրագետ, զարգացած մարդիկ են վրազ ջղայն-ջղայն գնահատականներ տալիս, առանց լուրը ճշտելու ու մանրամասների մեջ խորանալու:
> 
> 
> ...


Արշակ, դու լուրը ճշտե՞լ ես  :LOL: 
Դու լայվ հետևե՞լ ես զարգացումներին։ Նենց հավեսով սենց վերևից նստած քննադատում ես խելացի ու զարգացած մարդկանց, ովքեր overreact են անում քո խոսքերով։ Գիտե՞ս ոնց ա էդ ամեն ինչն էղել։ Էս ա, հատուկ քեզ համար դեպքերի հերթականությունը.
1. Հանրային ռադիոն լուրը հրապարակեց։ Նիկոլից անձամբ խոսք չկա, բայց կա ՊԵԿ֊ի նահագահի՝ Դավիթ Անանյանից։ Կա առաջարկ։ 
Ոչ ոք շուխուռ չի անում, թե որոշում ա ընդունվել։ Բայց շուխուռ ա սկսվում, թե էս ինչ հաշիվ ա, ո՞նց թե խոպանչիներին հարկելու են։
2. Մի ժամ հետո կառավարության նիստն ա։ Շուխուռն արդեն կա, ու օդից չի։ Գրողը տանի, ՊԵԿ֊ի նախագահը տենց բան ասել ա, ինչ ուզում ես, արա, ուզում ես գլխիվայր կանգնի, շուռ արի, ՊԵԿ֊ի նախագահը նման առաջարկով հանդես եկել ա։ Ու հենց էդ առաջարկը կառավարության նիստում ներկայացվում ա, որ քննարկվի։
3. Կառավարությունը մերժում ա օրակարգ մտցնելը։
4. Նիկոլն ասում ա՝ տենց բան չկա, վաղը ասուլիսին կասեմ
5. Արարատ Միրզոյանն ասում ա՝ հանգստացեք, օրակարգ չի մտել

Հիմա ինչու՞ ա կառավարությունը մերժում։ Ժողովրդի շուխուռի՞ց, թե՞ Դավիթ Անանյանն էդ ամենը չի համաձայնեցրել մյուսների հետ։ Էկեք սա քննարկենք։ Բայց որ սենց վստահ պնդում ես, թե հավայի շուխուռներ են, ոնց որ դիմացինին էշի տեղ դնես, որտև էդ անտեր արտահայտությունն արվել ա։ Հիմա թե լրագրողն ա պրովոկացրել, թե ինքն իրանից ասել ա, բայց ամեն դեպքում Դավիթ Անանյանը բառացի ասել ա, որ տենց գաղափար ունի, ինչքան էլ դրանից հետո հերքի կամ կռուտիտ լինի։ Էս ա սղագրությունը.




> «Հարկը գանձվելու է տարեկան կտրվածքով: Ինքն արդեն պետք է իմանա, որ *ինքը դրսից գումար է ստացել, դա եկամուտ է, որից ինքը պետք է հարկ վճարի*: Հիմա ժողովուրդը կարող է մեզ քննադատել, ասել՝ տարիներ շարունակ մեր հարեւանը, բարեկամը կամ ամուսինը խոպանում գումար է վաստակել եւ ուղարկել, որը չի հարկվել: Այո, *այդ գումարը, որը նա վաստակել, ուղարկել է, պետք է որպես եկամուտ հայտարարագրվի, ու դրա հասանելիքը պետք է պետությունը ստանա*: Եթե անձը, որն այդ եկամուտը ստացել է,* դրսում արդեն հարկվել է, ապա պետք է մեզ ներկայացվեն տեղեկանքները, մենք հաշվի պետք է առնենք այդ հարկը, հանենք տարբերությունը եւ ապա հարկենք մեր օրենքով*»:


Կարա՞ս ինձ բացատրես, թե սա ոնց ա հնարավոր սխալ հասկանալ։ Այ տենց մեծ֊մեծ խոսելու փոխարեն ուղղակի խնդրում եմ՝ ինքդ փորփրի, սկզբնաղբյուրը գտի։ Իսկ եթե էս սղագրությունից ենթադրում ես, թե տրանսֆերտների մասին հարկման մասին խոսք չկա, ուրեմն ես քո հետ էլ քննարկելու բան չունեմ։

----------

Շինարար (22.11.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

Ամեն դեպքում, ես չեմ բացառում որ Նիկոլեց մոտ տնտեսական քաղաքականության հարցում դեռ խառն ա: Այսինքն, ոչ թե չեմ բացառում, այլ հավանաբար հենց տենց էլ կա, ուղղակի հաշվի առնելով, որ մինչև հիմա Հայաստանի տնտեսական քաղաքականության հիմնական սկզբունքը էն ա եղել, թե ոնց կայուն թալանեն երկիրը, իսկ Նիկոլն էլ շատ արագ ու փոքր թիմով եկավ իշխանության, ինձ թվում ա սպասելի էր, որ միանգամից ինչ-որ թույն տնտեսական դոկտրին չէին բերելու դնեին սեղանին: Որտև ինչքան էլ թավշյա, բայց ցանկացած հեղափոխությունից հետո որոշակի բարդակը սպասելի ա: Հուսով եմ մանրից կկողմնորոշվեն ու կհստակացնեն ինչ են ուզում անեն:

----------

Տրիբուն (21.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես Արշակի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Կա որոշակի բառդակ, որը հուսով եմ կդզվի։  Մեկը ես կարամ համբերատար լինեմ։ Կարծեմ հենց հեղափոխության հաջորդ օրն էլ գրել եմ, որ մեզ ահագին բառդակ ու խառնաշփոթ ժամանակներ են սպասում։ Կարեւորն էն ա, որ ընդհանուր տրենդը ճիշտ ա, գոնե էս պահին դրությամբ։

----------

Chuk (21.11.2018), Lion (21.11.2018), Արշակ (21.11.2018), Ներսես_AM (22.11.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ, դու լուրը ճշտե՞լ ես 
> Դու լայվ հետևե՞լ ես զարգացումներին։ Նենց հավեսով սենց վերևից նստած քննադատում ես խելացի ու զարգացած մարդկանց, ովքեր overreact են անում քո խոսքերով։ Գիտե՞ս ոնց ա էդ ամեն ինչն էղել։ Էս ա, հատուկ քեզ համար դեպքերի հերթականությունը.
> 1. Հանրային ռադիոն լուրը հրապարակեց։ Նիկոլից անձամբ խոսք չկա, բայց կա ՊԵԿ֊ի նահագահի՝ Դավիթ Անանյանից։ Կա առաջարկ։ 
> Ոչ ոք շուխուռ չի անում, թե որոշում ա ընդունվել։ Բայց շուխուռ ա սկսվում, թե էս ինչ հաշիվ ա, ո՞նց թե խոպանչիներին հարկելու են։
> 2. Մի ժամ հետո կառավարության նիստն ա։ Շուխուռն արդեն կա, ու օդից չի։ Գրողը տանի, ՊԵԿ֊ի նախագահը տենց բան ասել ա, ինչ ուզում ես, արա, ուզում ես գլխիվայր կանգնի, շուռ արի, ՊԵԿ֊ի նախագահը նման առաջարկով հանդես եկել ա։ Ու հենց էդ առաջարկը կառավարության նիստում ներկայացվում ա, որ քննարկվի։
> 3. Կառավարությունը մերժում ա օրակարգ մտցնելը։
> 4. Նիկոլն ասում ա՝ տենց բան չկա, վաղը ասուլիսին կասեմ
> 5. Արարատ Միրզոյանն ասում ա՝ հանգստացեք, օրակարգ չի մտել
> 
> ...


Բյուր, նախ սղագրւթյուն դնելուց լավ կլիներ սկզբնաղբյուրի վրա հղում էլ տայիր, մտնեինք կոնտեքստը ստուգեինք, եթե կարիք լիներ 
Ես Telegram-ի լուրերի հոսքումս տեսա էդ լուրը ու էդ էնքան չլնող բան թվաց, որ ոչ էլ խորացա ճիշտն ասած, սպասեցի պարզաբանումների, ընդհանուր առմամբ վստահ լինելով, որ չլնող բան ա (չնայած որ ինքս էլ կարելի ա ասել խոպանչի եմ  :LOL:  ): Հիմա ես չգիտեմ ՊԵԿ-ի նախագահը ինչ ա բստրել, ինչ կոնտեքստում ա ասել, որպես էսօրվա անելիք թե տաս տարի հետոյվա վրով իդեաներ, կոնկրետ ում ա էդ վերաբերվելու, ինչ կարգի գումարների դեպքում, ոչ մի բան կոնկրետ սեղանին դրված չի: Հետևաբար անիմաստ ա գնահատական տալը. միակ բանը որ պետք ա անել, մանրամասների պարզաբանում պահանջել ու հասկանալ, թե էդ ինչքանով ա  մոտիկ որոշում լինելուն, թե ընդամենը ՊԵԿ-ի նախագահը «գաղափար ունի» ա:
Ու չէ, ֆեյսբուքահայության ռեակցիան պարզաբանող չէր ընդամենը: Տես, դու էլ ես թվարկում, որ հազար տեղից ավելի բարձր ատյաններից նման որոշման լինելը հերքվեց, բայց մինչև հիմա ֆեյսբուքում մարդիկ հույանիտ-բույանիտ են անում, գնահատականներ ա որ տալիս են:
Չեմ ստուգել, բայց չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ լիքը վայ-լրատվական կայքեր «խոպանչիները հարկվելու են» տիպի վերնագրերով որպես արդեն հաստատված որոշում շուխուռ են գցել:

----------


## Lion

> Ես Արշակի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Կա որոշակի բառդակ, որը հուսով եմ կդզվի։  Մեկը ես կարամ համբերատար լինեմ։ Կարծեմ հենց հեղափոխության հաջորդ օրն էլ գրել եմ, որ մեզ ահագին բառդակ ու խառնաշփոթ ժամանակներ են սպասում։ Կարեւորն էն ա, որ ընդհանուր տրենդը ճիշտ ա, գոնե էս պահին դրությամբ։


Բառդակը լրջոտա, բայց ես էլմ եմ դրա հետ պատրաստ համակերպվել՝ հետագայում ուղղում տեսնելու պայմանով - ախր հնին վերադառնալու ցանկություն մի ուրիշ տիպի չկա...

----------

Universe (08.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, նախ սղագրւթյուն դնելուց լավ կլիներ սկզբնաղբյուրի վրա հղում էլ տայիր, մտնեինք կոնտեքստը ստուգեինք, եթե կարիք լիներ 
> Ես Telegram-ի լուրերի հոսքումս տեսա էդ լուրը ու էդ էնքան չլնող բան թվաց, որ ոչ էլ խորացա ճիշտն ասած, սպասեցի պարզաբանումների, ընդհանուր առմամբ վստահ լինելով, որ չլնող բան ա (չնայած որ ինքս էլ կարելի ա ասել խոպանչի եմ  ): Հիմա ես չգիտեմ ՊԵԿ-ի նախագահը ինչ ա բստրել, ինչ կոնտեքստում ա ասել, որպես էսօրվա անելիք թե տաս տարի հետոյվա վրով իդեաներ, կոնկրետ ում ա էդ վերաբերվելու, ինչ կարգի գումարների դեպքում, ոչ մի բան կոնկրետ սեղանին դրված չի: Հետևաբար անիմաստ ա գնահատական տալը. միակ բանը որ պետք ա անել, մանրամասների պարզաբանում պահանջել ու հասկանալ, թե էդ ինչքանով ա  մոտիկ որոշում լինելուն, թե ընդամենը ՊԵԿ-ի նախագահը «գաղափար ունի» ա:
> Ու չէ, ֆեյսբուքահայության ռեակցիան պարզաբանող չէր ընդամենը: Տես, դու էլ ես թվարկում, որ հազար տեղից ավելի բարձր ատյաններից նման որոշման լինելը հերքվեց, բայց մինչև հիմա ֆեյսբուքում մարդիկ հույանիտ-բույանիտ են անում, գնահատականներ ա որ տալիս են:
> Չեմ ստուգել, բայց չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ լիքը վայ-լրատվական կայքեր «խոպանչիները հարկվելու են» տիպի վերնագրերով որպես արդեն հաստատված որոշում շուխուռ են գցել:


Սկզբնաղբյուրի հղումը ձայնագրությամբ հանդերձ էս թեմայում ավելի վաղ դրել եմ։ Էս ա, մի հատ էլ։
Ինձ համար օրինակ հարց ա՝ եթե տենց շուխուռ չլիներ, հերքում կլինե՞ր, թե՞ չէ։ Պատկերացրու, կար պահ, երբ էս վերևի հղումից բացի ուրիշ տեսակի ոչ մի ինֆո չկար։ ՊԵԿ֊ի նախագահն ասում ա՝ խոպանչիները հարկվելու են, ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա։ Ի՞նչ կմտածես։ Ժողովուրդը սկսեց ֆեյսբուքում ստատուսներ շարել։ Ու ես չեմ բացառում, որ հենց էդ ռեակցիան պատճառ դարձավ, որ հարցը օրակարգ չմտավ, հետո էլ հերքումներն էկան։ Համենայնդեպս, ՊԵԿ֊ի նախագահի բերանից նման բառերի դուրս գալը մտահոգվելու առիթ կարար տար։ Ու էն փաստը, որ ոչ ոք չկանգնեց, ասեց՝ Դավիթ Անանյանը սխալ ա ասում, Դավիթ Անանյանն ինքն էլ ներողություն չխնդրեց, այլ հերքումների ալիքներն էկան նենց, թե իբր տենց բան չի էղել, լրատվամիջոցներն են, խոսում ա էն մասին, որ ամեն դեպքում էդ ամենն էնքան էլ օդից չէր, ու հենց բուռն արձագանքը պատճառ դարձավ, որ ավելի առաջ չգնաց էդ միտքը։ 

Ու հա, բառդակը բառդակ, մարդիկ առանց իրար հետ համաձայնեցնելու ինչ ասես չեն բստրում։ Բայց ստեղ սխալ հասկանալու հարց չկա էլի։ Կառավարությունն ա բառդակ, ոչ թե ժողովուրդն անհասկացող։

----------

Շինարար (22.11.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս հարկեր/նպաստներ/թոշակներ շուխուրներն ու ցանկությունները իմ կարծիքով դեռ մակերեսային ու նեղանձնական շահերից վերև ազգովի չենք կարողանում բարձրացնել: 
Ինչի համար են հարկերը, ուր պիտի ծախսվեն, ոնց վերադարձվեն, ինչ ենք մենք առհասարակ ուզում ու ոնց ենք պատկերացնում մեր ուզածին հասնելը, կարճաժամկետ, երկարաժամկետ, big picture...
Էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ Հայ ժողովուրդը ուզում է քիչ հարկեր ու շատ թոշակ-նպաստ, ու սա մեր հիմնական ու վերջնական նպատակն է :Ճ
Ոնց որ ասենք տրանսպորտի թանկացման դեմ ժողովուրդը պայքարեց, որ մարշրուտկաների մեջ կզած գնալը մնա 100 դրամ, մնաց, ու սաղ երջանիկ են:
Ես հաճույքով ՀՀ-ում հարկեր կվճարեի իմ խոպանի եկամուտներից, եթե իմանայի ինչի համար եմ վճարում, ու արդյունքն էլ ամեն տարի զգայի (քանի դեռ ինձ ՀՀ քաղաքացի եմ համարում): 
Առհասարակ նորմալ երկիր ունենալու համար պետք է աշխատել ու վճարել, ոչ մի բան ձրի երկնքից չի ընկնում: 
Կառավարությունը հարկային դաշտում որևէ կտրուկ փոփոխություններ անելուց առաջ, եթե սկզբից ժողովդրի վստահությունը բարձրացնի, սաղ ինֆորմացիան հանրամատչելի ներկայացնի՝ բյուջեն, պլանները, ծախսերը, ռիսկերը, հեռանկարային, բլա բլա բլա, ՈՉ ընենց որ Սերժիկենք էին «ներկայացնում», ապա մարդ ես, մեկ էլ տեսար Հայ ժողովուրդը սկսեց հավեսով հարկեր վճարել, մտածելով, որ ներդրում ա անում, ոչ թե քամուն ա տալիս ոմանց կազինո գնալու կամ քածերի հետ ֆռֆռալու համար: 
Մենակ հարկերին ոոոոոո՜չ, թոշակներին այոոոոոո՜ պոռալով բանի չենք հասնի:

----------

Chuk (22.11.2018), Life (22.11.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (21.11.2018), Արշակ (22.11.2018), Գաղթական (22.11.2018), Ներսես_AM (22.11.2018), Ուլուանա (22.11.2018), Ռուֆուս (22.11.2018), Տրիբուն (22.11.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

սաղ հեչ, բացում ա․ հլը սրանց վիճակը  :LOL: 
http://www.panarmenian.net/arm/news/262605/



> ԱԺ «Հանրապետական» խմբակցության ղեկավար Վահրամ Բաղդասարյանն ասել է, թե դեկտեմբերի 9-ին կայանալիք արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների քարոզարշավի ընթացքում ժողովրդի հետ հանդիպելն արդյունավետ ձևաչափ չի համարում, հայտնում է «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը:
> Ըստ նրա, նախկին իշխող ուժը քարոզարշավի ընթացքում ավելի շատ կօգտվի մամուլից, հեռուստատեսությունից:
> Հարցին, թե մտավախություն ունեն, որ հանրությունը բարյացակամորեն չի դիմավորի ՀՀԿ-ականներին, Բաղադասրյանը պատասխանել է, որ ինքն ամեն երեկո զբոսնում է:


Գիտեն, որ ուր գնան, ժողովուրդը թքելու ա երեսներին։ Ով գիտի իրանց սաղ ցուցակից ոչ մեկին չեն գտել, որ էդքան դուխ ու երես ունի, որ համաձայնի դուրս գա մարդամեջ քաղաքական քարոզ անի  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (22.11.2018), Life (22.11.2018), Lion (22.11.2018), Progart (22.11.2018), Աթեիստ (22.11.2018), Գաղթական (22.11.2018), Ներսես_AM (22.11.2018), Շինարար (22.11.2018), Ուլուանա (22.11.2018), Տրիբուն (22.11.2018)

----------


## Lion

Ես մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ, որ ոմանք կամ հիմար են, կամ իրոք հիմարի տեղ են դնում ժողովրդին...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ, որ ոմանք կամ հիմար են, կամ իրոք հիմարի տեղ են դնում ժողովրդին...


Չնայած, որ «2 on 1»-ն ավելի տրամաբանականա հնչում՝ «2 in 1»-ն էլ ոչ հազվադեպ տեղ ունի մեր իրականության մեջ )))

----------

Lion (08.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեր տիպի երկրներում աղքատության վիճակագրությունը որպես կանոն սենց տեսք ա ունենում․ 
> 
> - աղքատ ընտանիքների մեջ մեծ տոկոս են կազում 3 և ավելի երեխա ունեցող ընտանիքները; 
> - 3 և ավելի երեխա ունեցող ընտանիքների մեծ մասը աղքատ են։
> 
> Այսինքն, ուղղակի կապ կա երեխաների ու աղքատության մեջ։ Հետևապես, նպաստներն էլ պետք ա ուղղված լինեն հենց էս խոցելի խմբերի աջակցությանը։





> Եթե ասում ես, երևի մի բան գիտես:
> Ես տենց հետազոտության չեմ հանդիպել:


Հիշել եմ, տես  :LOL:  Հատուկ քո համար, որ հետո չասես, որ խաբար չես։ Էսօր ա հրատարակվել։ 

Աղքատության ցուցանիշները Հայաստանում. ինչ տեղաշարժեր կան





> Բազմանդամ և երեխաներ ունեցող տնային տնտեսությունների շրջանում աղքատ լինելու հավանականությունն ավելի մեծ է: Աղքատության հարաբերական ռիսկն աճում է տնային տնտեսության չափին զուգահեռ: Հայաստանում մինչև 6 տարեկան *երեք և ավելի երեխաներ ունեցող տնային տնտեսություններն ունեն աղքատության 1.9 անգամ ավելի բարձր ռիսկ* (49.6%)՝ հանրապետական միջին մակարդակի համեմատ (25.7%), ինչպես նաև ավելի բարձր ռիսկ այն տնային տնտեսությունների համեմատ, որտեղ առկա են թվով ավելի քիչ երեխաներ:

----------

Universe (08.12.2018), Աթեիստ (30.11.2018), Գաղթական (30.11.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Աղքատ ընտանիքները մեծամասամբ գործազուրկ են, կամ մշատական աշխատանք չունեն: Չկա շատ աշխատանք, չկա հոգնածություն, կա լիքը ազատ ժամանակ և՝ մեծանում է բազամանալու հավանականությունը :Pardon:

----------


## varo987

Փաստորեն 2017ին աղքատությունը 3,7տոկոսով նվազելա.
Իմ Քայլի ծրագրում գրածա նախատեսում ենք 5տարում 10տոկոս կրճատել աղքատությունը.
Նպատակը տարեկան 2տոկոս. Բա մարդամեկը ինչա իրան ճղում տնտեսական հեղափոխություն եմ անում,  հարևան Վալոդը ասեց տռուսիկի գործարան եմ բացելու 2000աշխատատեղով, ռուսները աղի գործարան են բացելու 4տարի հետո.

----------


## Universe

> Էսօր մարդը շատ հստակ ու լիարժեք պատասխանա տվել էս հարցի հետ կապված: Ու նորից և նորից կրկնեց, որ չի լինելու կառավարության էնպիսի որոշում, որին ժողորդը դեմ կլինի, իսկ կառավորությունը զոռբայությամբ դեմ կգնա ժողովրդի կամքին: 
> Ընտիրա,երբ կառավարությունը որոշումա ուզում կայացնի,բայց ժողովուրդը թռնումա դեմքներին, իսկ իրանք ասում են «*հարց չկա, ոնց ասեք*»:


*Էտ մինչև վաղը։*

Ես առհասարակ շատ չեմ հասցնում հետևել, բայց կարծիք կա ինձ մոտ ձևավորված։

*Մանր առևտրականների մասին։
*Վերջերս աշխատանքի ժամանակ ինչ-որ հաղորդման ուղիղ եթեր էի լսում մանր առևտրականների և օրենքի ներկայացուցիչների միջև։ Հաղորդումն ավարտվեց էն անսկզբունքով, ոնց որ սկսվել էր - աևտրականները *տենց էլ չհասկացան ու չընդունեցին*, որ փողոցից փակ ու անվճար տեղ տեղափոխվելն ու օրեկան մի 100 մետր ավելի քայլելն ավելի օգտակարա, քան որ մուտքերի դիմաց, ծառներից կախված և/կամ փողոցներում զբաղվում են առևտրով, հետն էլ միս/կանաչի/կարտոֆիլ․․․ ով ինչ հասցնի։ Ի դեպ, այդ մարդիկ, իրենց համար անվճար տեղ տրամադրելը շուկայում շատ անարդյունավետ էին ընդունում հիմանակն պատճառաբանությամբ՝ "Բա գնանք ընդեղ, մարդիկ կգան փողոց ծախողներից կառնեն մենք էլ առևտուր չենք ունենա". Հիմա էս մարդկանց ոնց բացատրում էին մասնագետները, էս մարդիկ միևնույնա չէին ընդունում, որ հնարավորա նույն բանով զբաղվել ոչ թե բակում, այլ շուկայում

*Սոցիալապես անապահով ընտանիքների մասին։*
Էստեղ, իմ կարծիքով սոցիալապես անապահովությունն ու աշխատելու ընդունակ չլինելը /ֆիզիկապես/ պետք է տարանջատել։ Ծանոթ ունեմ ՀՀ ում, որ էտ մարդը ոչ աշխատում էր, ոչ ուզում էր ոչ էլ կարողանում էր։ Ու ասենք չկար ոչ մի խոչընդոտ։ Ինքն ապրումա իր ընտանիքի հետ մեկտեղ շատ անապահով, բայց բոլորն էլ աշխատունակ են։ Հիմա ես էս մարդուն սոցիալապես անապահով չեմ համարում։ Ու անապահովների թվի մեջ իմ կարծիքով նման մարդիկ զգալի մաս են կազմում։ Ու հետաքրքիրն էնա, որ չաշխատողն բայց աշխատունակն ավելի շատա սպասումներով լի քան ոչ աշխատունակը։


*Դասավանդողների մասին
*Լինի բժիշկ, պեդագոգ թե երաժիշտ, որն աշխատում է ոչ մասնավոր հաստատությունում /վերցնենք ամենակարևորն ու տարածվածը՝ դպրոցներում/, էտ մարդը օրինակելի չի վարձատրվում ։ Հիմա կասեք որտեղից վարձատրվի, երբ դասավանդողների թիվը մի քանի անգամ գերազանցում է տվյալ դաշտում առկա հաստիքների թվին։ Ես *չեմ կարծում, որ այս ուղղությամբ առաջիկա տարիներին կունենանք ֆունդամենտալ փոփոխություններ*։ Իմ կարծիքով էս էն սեգմենտնա, որտեղ առաջիկայում միայն հնարավոր է խոստանալ ու սպասեցնել։ Առավելևս էն դեպքում, երբ ուզում են հանրակրթականն ու հատուկ դպրոցները միացնել իրար։ Էտ տարեկան +/- 1000 դրամով էլ չես լուծի էս հարցը։ 

*Լրագրողների մասին
*Մեր 2-3 միլիոնանոց քաղաքացիների 1/3-ը լրագորղա, էս մարդիկ էլ նյութ են ուզում արտադրած լինեն, հա բայց թեմաներն են քիչ /կա մի գերթեմա ու վերջ պո իդեյու/։ Դրա համար, մեր պես քաղաքականացված /են ասում ինչ են ասում/ երկրում պետքա ընտրեն յա սրա յա նրա պոչը։ Արդյունքում, էլի ցիկլա սկսում Looping-ի։ Հա պտտվելու են լուրեր, հա խոսելու են, հա կարծիք ձևավորեն իրենց անզգույշ ու ախմախ լուրերով ու էտ լուրերով սնվողնրեն էլ խանգարեն էն մարդկանց, ովքեր իրոք ուզում են ու փորձում են աշխատել։ Բոլորիս շրջապատում էլ պատահական կամ ոչ պատահական հանդիպած մարդիկ ինձ թվումա քիչ չեն, որ վզգոյի բլոգում կարդացելա որա ասենք Հարությունյանը գ7 ա ու վսյո, ուրեմն սաղ հիմնարկը գ7 ա ու որ ինքը բարձրաձայնումա էն մնացածներն էլ են կարծում, որ հա տենցա․․․ Այսինքն շատ դինամիկ ու առանց պրինցիպներիյա ինձ թվում էս դաշտը։ Բացի մեկ բանից, ծառայելուց սրա կամ նրա հետևողականությանը։ Էլ չեմ ասում մեդիամառազմը։


․․․ու սենց ամեն մի ոլորտից։

Ու ամենակարևորը իմ կարծիքով տնտեսություն, ճիշտ բիզնես անելը, գրանտների հետևից չվազելը, այլ արտադրելը, հա հենց արտադրելնա էսօր մեզ պետք, արտադրել ու արտահանել։ Մեր պոտենցիալը մեզ հերիքա դրսում  գովազդի համար։ Երեկ պարզվեց, որ դաժը գվատեմալայում։ 

Արտաքին քաղաքականության մասին, Զինված ուժերի մասին, ԼՂԻՄ - էս էլ էն թեմաներն են, որոնց լիարժեք դժվար թե մեկնումեկը էստեղ տիրապետի։ Մենք գիտենք շատ շատ սկզբունքային ու արդեն իրագործված բաների մասին, որն իմ կարծիքով շատ քիչա էն չիմացածիս համեմատ։ Ընդհանուր պատկերը բոլորս էլ տեսնում ենք նույն խառը ու վիճակնա։ 

Ոզում եմ ասեմ, որ իմ կարծիքով, ինչքան էլ ուրախ ենք հեղափոխության/իշխանափոխության համար, առկա կամ առաջիկա օրենքի և մոտեցումների փոփոխությունների մասով, միևնույնա ռեակտիվ /այսինքն 4-5 տարուց քիչ/ ձևով չենք հասնի էն մեր ուզած հայաստանի գոնե կեսին։

----------

Gayl (09.12.2018), Lion (30.12.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ա1+-ը շատ հավեսն ֆիլմ ա նկարել

----------

Արշակ (30.12.2018), Տրիբուն (30.12.2018)

----------


## Lion

1-ին am-ի իմ հիանալի գործընկերների հետ ամփոփում ենք տարին՝ Բանակ, ՀԱՊԿ, Լուկաշենկո, Խաչատուրով և այլն...

----------

Freeman (31.12.2018), Jarre (31.12.2018)

----------


## Lion

Հիմի էլ ֆիննախը...

Քաղաքապետարան, մարզպետարան՝ ջհանդամ գյոռը, հա, ասենք, դուք ձեզ 13-ներ եք գրել, պիտի չանեիք, բայց ջհանդամ: Երեկ չէ նախորդ օրը պայթեց ՊԵԿ պրեմիաների մասին լուրը, հիմա էլ, ավելի շքեղ թվերով՝ ֆիննախի պրեմիաները...

Մեղմ ասած՝ դժգոհ եմ...

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հիմի էլ ֆիննախը...
> 
> Քաղաքապետարան, մարզպետարան՝ ջհանդամ գյոռը, հա, ասենք, դուք ձեզ 13-ներ եք գրել, պիտի չանեիք, բայց ջհանդամ: Երեկ չէ նախորդ օրը պայթեց ՊԵԿ պրեմիաների մասին լուրը, հիմա էլ, ավելի շքեղ թվերով՝ ֆիննախի պրեմիաները...
> 
> Մեղմ ասած՝ դժգոհ եմ...


էտ 13-ը իրանց օրենքով չի՞ սահմանված

----------


## Lion

13-ը պատռի տրաքի 1 աշխատավարձ, բայց ոչ, ասենք, 5-6 աշխատավարձ: Ընդհանրապես, էդ պահերը օրենքով կարգավորված չեն, այլ ավելի շուտ սովորութային են: Հիմա տեսեք, ես դեմ չեմ, որ խեղճուկրակ 80.000 դրամ ստացող առատար մասնագետը նոր տարվա գլուխ մի հատ էլ 80.000 ստանա, բայց ես դեմ եմ, բարոյական մակարդակում, որ ղեկավար կազմը պրեմիա ստանա՝ Նիկոլի թիմը, իսկ էդ աստղաբաշխական պրեմիաների պահով էլ՝ ընդհանրապես:

Օրենքը մի կողմ՝ մարդիկ եկել են բացառիկ, արտառոց վիճակում, փլատակների վրա, ժողովրդի բարոյական աջակցության ալիքի վրա, որ խնդիրներ լուծեն: Էս պայմաններում պետք էր ուղղակի կանգնել, ասել՝ տղեք, չենք վերցնում, խնայած միջոցներն էլ՝ բյուջե, բայց էն սովորական աշխատողներին իրենց փողը տալիս ենք: 

Էս դեպքը ո սենց եղավ, սիրուն չի, իրենք վերածվում են ուղղակի շահառուներին, այլ ոչ թե բացառիկ վիճակում հայտնված երկրի գլխին բարոյական բարձր պատասխանատվությամբ կանգնած մարդկանց...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.01.2019), Շինարար (28.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 13-ը պատռի տրաքի 1 աշխատավարձ, բայց ոչ, ասենք, 5-6 աշխատավարձ: Ընդհանրապես, էդ պահերը օրենքով կարգավորված չեն, այլ ավելի շուտ սովորութային են: Հիմա տեսեք, ես դեմ չեմ, որ խեղճուկրակ 80.000 դրամ ստացող առատար մասնագետը նոր տարվա գլուխ մի հատ էլ 80.000 ստանա, բայց ես դեմ եմ, բարոյական մակարդակում, որ ղեկավար կազմը պրեմիա ստանա՝ Նիկոլի թիմը, իսկ էդ աստղաբաշխական պրեմիաների պահով էլ՝ ընդհանրապես:
> 
> Օրենքը մի կողմ՝ մարդիկ եկել են բացառիկ, արտառոց վիճակում, փլատակների վրա, ժողովրդի բարոյական աջակցության ալիքի վրա, որ խնդիրներ լուծեն: Էս պայմաններում պետք էր ուղղակի կանգնել, ասել՝ տղեք, չենք վերցնում, խնայած միջոցներն էլ՝ բյուջե, բայց էն սովորական աշխատողներին իրենց փողը տալիս ենք: 
> 
> Էս դեպքը ո սենց եղավ, սիրուն չի, իրենք վերածվում են ուղղակի շահառուներին, այլ ոչ թե բացառիկ վիճակում հայտնված երկրի գլխին բարոյական բարձր պատասխանատվությամբ կանգնած մարդկանց...


Քիչ են տվել պրեմյա ... պիտի ավելի շատ տային, ու ողջ պետական ապարատին, ծերից-ծեր: Բարոյական-մարոյականը չգիտեմ, մեր պետական ապարատը, հատկապես միջին մենեջմենթը, իրա բոլոր թերություններով, արժանի էր պրեմիներին, համ նորերը, համ հները. 

- Նախ, հհկ-ականներն ու Նիկոլը միասին մի բանում են ճիշտ եղեl ու համաձայն եղել - Հայաստանը ահագին կայացած պետական ինստիտուտներ ունի, որ նույնիսկ կրիզիսային պահերին լիարժեք աշխատում են ու թույլ չեն տալիս, որ իրավիճակը կանտռոլից դուրս գա: Իրանց հասնում ա պրեմիա: Ես Ուկրաինական մայդանից հետո Ուկրաինայի պետական ապառատի հետ աշխատել եմ, մինչև հիմա էլ աշխատում եմ: Նենց կրիզիսի առաջ մի ամսում կանգնացրին երկիրը, որ մինչև հիմա տակից դուրս չեն գալիս: Ու պատճառներից մեկն էլ պետական ապառատի խայտառակ բառդակ վիճակն էր:

- Երկրորդ, պետական ապարատում աշխատավարձերը առանց էն էլ փիս ցածր են: Անբարոյական ա իրանց վրա էտքան պատասխանատվություն դնելն ու պահանջելը, ու էտքան ցածր վարձատրելը: Ու, Նիկոլի վարչապետ դառնալուց ի վեր, սաղ բյուջեով մեկ ահագին խնայողություններ են արվել ու ահագին ֆուֆլո ծախսեր մեջտեղեից հանվել են: Արդար ա, որ էտ խնայողությունները մի մասը բաշխվի որպես պրեմյա: Ուրիշ բան, որ պրեմիաներով պագալովնի  խրախուսելը իդելական համակարգ չի, ու լավ կլինի, որ ուղղակի տարվա կտրվածքով աշխատավարձերը ընդհանուր բարձրացնեն: Ու ոնց որ հենց էտ էլ անում են: 

Ու էս պատմության մեջ ինձ ամենաշատը դուր ա գալիս էն, որ հաշվետվողականությունը բարձրացել ա: Մի տարի առաջ էլ էին շեֆերը իրանց օգնականների հետ պրեմիաները մեջ-մեջ անում, ու եթե քսան թերթ էլ միաբերան գրեր դրա մասին, ոչ մեկի բողկին չէր լինի: Իսկ հիմա բոլորը իրար խանված արդարանում են ու պարզաբանումներ են տալիս: Էս արդեն իրանով ձեռքբերում ա:

----------

Life (01.02.2019), Progart (01.02.2019), Աթեիստ (31.01.2019), Արշակ (04.02.2019), Գաղթական (31.01.2019), Հայկօ (01.02.2019), Ներսես_AM (01.02.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Վիճվարչության գնահատմամբ՝ 2018-ի դեկտեմբերին 2017-ի դեկտեմբերի համեմատ պետական հատվածում աշխատավարձը 4 տոկոսով ցածր ա եղել:

https://web.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------

Progart (01.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Քիչ են տվել պրեմյա ... պիտի ավելի շատ տային, ու ողջ պետական ապարատին, ծերից-ծեր: Բարոյական-մարոյականը չգիտեմ, մեր պետական ապարատը, հատկապես միջին մենեջմենթը, իրա բոլոր թերություններով, արժանի էր պրեմիներին, համ նորերը, համ հները. 
> 
> - Նախ, հհկ-ականներն ու Նիկոլը միասին մի բանում են ճիշտ եղեl ու համաձայն եղել - Հայաստանը ահագին կայացած պետական ինստիտուտներ ունի, որ նույնիսկ կրիզիսային պահերին լիարժեք աշխատում են ու թույլ չեն տալիս, որ իրավիճակը կանտռոլից դուրս գա: Իրանց հասնում ա պրեմիա: Ես Ուկրաինական մայդանից հետո Ուկրաինայի պետական ապառատի հետ աշխատել եմ, մինչև հիմա էլ աշխատում եմ: Նենց կրիզիսի առաջ մի ամսում կանգնացրին երկիրը, որ մինչև հիմա տակից դուրս չեն գալիս: Ու պատճառներից մեկն էլ պետական ապառատի խայտառակ բառդակ վիճակն էր:
> 
> - Երկրորդ, պետական ապարատում աշխատավարձերը առանց էն էլ փիս ցածր են: Անբարոյական ա իրանց վրա էտքան պատասխանատվություն դնելն ու պահանջելը, ու էտքան ցածր վարձատրելը: Ու, Նիկոլի վարչապետ դառնալուց ի վեր, սաղ բյուջեով մեկ ահագին խնայողություններ են արվել ու ահագին ֆուֆլո ծախսեր մեջտեղեից հանվել են: Արդար ա, որ էտ խնայողությունները մի մասը բաշխվի որպես պրեմյա: Ուրիշ բան, որ պրեմիաներով պագալովնի  խրախուսելը իդելական համակարգ չի, ու լավ կլինի, որ ուղղակի տարվա կտրվածքով աշխատավարձերը ընդհանուր բարձրացնեն: Ու ոնց որ հենց էտ էլ անում են: 
> 
> Ու էս պատմության մեջ ինձ ամենաշատը դուր ա գալիս էն, որ հաշվետվողականությունը բարձրացել ա: Մի տարի առաջ էլ էին շեֆերը իրանց օգնականների հետ պրեմիաները մեջ-մեջ անում, ու եթե քսան թերթ էլ միաբերան գրեր դրա մասին, ոչ մեկի բողկին չէր լինի: Իսկ հիմա բոլորը իրար խանված արդարանում են ու պարզաբանումներ են տալիս: Էս արդեն իրանով ձեռքբերում ա:


Հա, բայց ախպեր, 800.000 ստացող նախարարը ամեն ամիս 2.3 միլիոն պրեմիա ստանա?!

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, բայց ախպեր, 800.000 ստացող նախարարը ամեն ամիս 2.3 միլիոն պրեմիա ստանա?!


Ամեն ամիս ???

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էդ թեմայով ղալմաղալը որ սկսվել էր, մեկը գրել էր, որ ՊԵԿ-ի աշխատող ա, ու աշխատավարձը վայթե 80.000-ի կարգի էր, բայց էդ նոր տարվա պարգևատրումներով ու ամիս իրար հետով մինչև 500.000 հասնում ա։

----------


## Lion

> Էդ թեմայով ղալմաղալը որ սկսվել էր, մեկը գրել էր, որ ՊԵԿ-ի աշխատող ա, ու աշխատավարձը վայթե 80.000-ի կարգի էր, բայց էդ նոր տարվա պարգևատրումներով ու ամիս իրար հետով մինչև 500.000 հասնում ա։


Ապեր, ինքս եղել եմ ՊԵԿ միջին օղակի աշխատող - այո, նոյեմբեր-դեկտեմբեր աշխատավաձ պրեմիաները, մեկ էլ մի պրեմիայոտ 13 դեկտեմբերին կարար ձգեր 500-600.000 ԲԱՅՑ, ստեղ հարցն ուրիշա:




> Ամեն ամիս ???


Ըհը: Կոպիտ հաշվարկ -

18 միլիոն աշխատավարձ 6 ամսվա համար: Հանում ենք 6 անգամ 8՝ 4.8 միլիոն որպես իր աշխատավարձ: Հիմա հարց - 18-5 միլիոն՝ 13 միլիոն 6 ամսվա համար... մի քիչ շատ չի՞, որպես պրեմիա...

----------


## Հայկօ

> 18 միլիոն աշխատավարձ 6 ամսվա համար: Հանում ենք 6 անգամ 8՝ 4.8 միլիոն որպես իր աշխատավարձ: Հիմա հարց - 18-5 միլիոն՝ 13 միլիոն 6 ամսվա համար... մի քիչ շատ չի՞, որպես պրեմիա...


Որպես պրեմիա մի քիչ շատ ա, բայց որպես մարդավարի աշխատավարձ գուցե էնքան էլ աչք ծակող շատ չի՝ նորմալ պաշտոնով մարդու համար: Ավագ ծրագրավորողի աշխատավարձ ա, էլի, նենց չի, որ տենց թվեր Հայաստանում չկան:

Համ ուզում ենք պետական օղակներում նորմալ մասնագետներ աշխատեն, համ էլ քրֆում ենք, որ էդ մարդկանց փողով էլ են ուզում շահագրգռեն-բերեն (կամ պահեն): Կողմնորոշվեք:

----------

Progart (01.02.2019), Sagittarius (03.02.2019), Աթեիստ (01.02.2019), Տրիբուն (01.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ըհը: Կոպիտ հաշվարկ - 
> 
> 18 միլիոն աշխատավարձ 6 ամսվա համար: Հանում ենք 6 անգամ 8՝ 4.8 միլիոն որպես իր աշխատավարձ: Հիմա հարց - 18-5 միլիոն՝ 13 միլիոն 6 ամսվա համար... մի քիչ շատ չի՞, որպես պրեմիա...


Ապեր, չգիտեմ ես 18 միլիոն թիվը որտեղից ա գալիս, բայց ինչ-որ խելքս չի կտրում, որ Ֆինանսների նախարարը ինքը իրան ամսեկան 2.3 միլիոն պրեմիա տված լինի։ 

Ամեն դեպքում, արդեն ասեցի, որ շարունակել պրեմաների ձևով բարձր աշխատավարձ տալը վատ պրակտիկայա, չի կարելի տենց շարունակել, ու ինչ-որ պահի դա պետք ա դառնա ուղղակի բարձ աշխատավարձ։ Դա թանացիկ չի, ֆավորիտիզմա առաջացնում հիմնարկներում, կոռուպցիայի աղբյուր ա, օբյեկտիվ չի, և այլն և այլն ․․․․․  

Ես չեմ ուզում օդից թվեր ասեմ․ ՀՀ աշխատանքի շուակայի, պետական ու մասնավոր սեկտորների մեջ տարբերությունների ոչ մի վերլուծություն չեմ արել, ձեռիս տակ էլ թվեր չկան, բայց նախարարը պիտի մի 2 միլիոն աշխատավարձ ստանա։ Պռոստը աշխատավարձ։ Առաջատար մասնագետն էլ նախարարություններում, գոնե մի 400-500.000 պիտի ստանա, որ համալսարանից աշխատանքի շուկա մուտք գործող երիտասարդ մասնագետի համար պետական ոլորտում աշխատելը լինի գրավիչ, պրիստիժնի։ Որ լավ երեխեքը ձգտեն գնան նախարարություններ ու կոնկուրսներին մասնակցեն։ Թե չէ հիմա, ով որտեղ գործ չի ճարում, կամ ծանոթով մի նախարարություն կոֆե խմելույա տեղավորվում՝ իրա 80.000 բոնուսով, կամ ոստիկան ա դառնում, կամ տաքսի ա քշում։

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, չգիտեմ ես 18 միլիոն թիվը որտեղից ա գալիս, բայց ինչ-որ խելքս չի կտրում, որ Ֆինանսների նախարարը ինքը իրան ամսեկան 2.3 միլիոն պրեմիա տված լինի։


Ապեր, երևի դու զբաղված ես եղել, լրահոսին չես հետևել: Այդ 18 միլիոնը հաստատված թիվ է՝ իր իսկ խոսքերից - օրինակ




> Դավիթ Անանյանը լրագրողներին հորդորել է իր եկամուտների մասին տեղեկություններ հրապարակելիս հիմնվել իր հայտարարագրի վրա, որն արդեն հրապարակվել է: Ըստ այդմ՝ անցած տարի նա 23 մլն դրամ եկամուտ է ունեցել, որից 4,8 մլն-ն ստացել է ֆինանսների նախարարությունից՝ 4,5 ամսվա աշխատանքի համար, իսկ 18,5 մլն-ն՝ ՊԵԿ-ից՝ 7,5 ամսվա աշխատանքի համար: «Իմ եկամուտները ամսական 2,3 միլիոնը չեն գերազանցում՝ աշխատավարձով, հավելավճարով, պարգեւատրումներով: Իմ պարգեւատրումների տարեկան գումարը 8 ամսվա համար ՊԵԿ-ից կազմում է 14 մլն դրամ»,- ասաց Դավիթ Անանյանը: 
> 
> Ամբողջական հոդվածը կարող եք կարդալ այս հասցեով՝ https://www.aravot.am/2019/01/29/101...Z9_eyHIUwM8ztA 
> 
> © 1998 - 2018 Առավոտ – Լուրեր Հայաստանից





> Ամեն դեպքում, արդեն ասեցի, որ շարունակել պրեմաների ձևով բարձր աշխատավարձ տալը վատ պրակտիկայա, չի կարելի տենց շարունակել, ու ինչ-որ պահի դա պետք ա դառնա ուղղակի բարձ աշխատավարձ։ Դա թանացիկ չի, ֆավորիտիզմա առաջացնում հիմնարկներում, կոռուպցիայի աղբյուր ա, օբյեկտիվ չի, և այլն և այլն ․․․․․


Միանշանակ:




> Ես չեմ ուզում օդից թվեր ասեմ․ ՀՀ աշխատանքի շուակայի, պետական ու մասնավոր սեկտորների մեջ տարբերությունների ոչ մի վերլուծություն չեմ արել, ձեռիս տակ էլ թվեր չկան, բայց նախարարը պիտի մի 2 միլիոն աշխատավարձ ստանա։ Պռոստը աշխատավարձ։ Առաջատար մասնագետն էլ նախարարություններում, գոնե մի 400-500.000 պիտի ստանա, որ համալսարանից աշխատանքի շուկա մուտք գործող երիտասարդ մասնագետի համար պետական ոլորտում աշխատելը լինի գրավիչ, պրիստիժնի։ Որ լավ երեխեքը ձգտեն գնան նախարարություններ ու կոնկուրսներին մասնակցեն։ Թե չէ հիմա, ով որտեղ գործ չի ճարում, կամ ծանոթով մի նախարարություն կոֆե խմելույա տեղավորվում՝ իրա 80.000 բոնուսով, կամ ոստիկան ա դառնում, կամ տաքսի ա քշում։


Իդեալում՝ հա: Ես ՊԵԿ-ում 250.000 թողեցի, դուրս եկա, որովհետև այլևս ապրել չէր լինում, բայց - քանի դեռ համակարգդ քիչ է ստանում:




> Որպես պրեմիա մի քիչ շատ ա, բայց որպես մարդավարի աշխատավարձ գուցե էնքան էլ աչք ծակող շատ չի՝ նորմալ պաշտոնով մարդու համար: Ավագ ծրագրավորողի աշխատավարձ ա, էլի, նենց չի, որ տենց թվեր Հայաստանում չկան:
> 
> Համ ուզում ենք պետական օղակներում նորմալ մասնագետներ աշխատեն, համ էլ քրֆում ենք, որ էդ մարդկանց փողով էլ են ուզում շահագրգռեն-բերեն (կամ պահեն): Կողմնորոշվեք:


Իդեալում՝ հա, բայց էս ձևի՞: Ես լիքը ընտիր հարկային տեսուչներ եմ ճանաչում, որ 1 միլիոնով ընտիր կկատարեն ՊԵԿ ղեկավարի դերը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վսյո տակի ՊԵԿ, ՖինՆախ չէ ․․․ 

Ինչորայա ․․․․․ լավ ա, որ սենց ակտիվ սաղ քննարկվում են, քանի որ էս հարցը պիտի ինչ-որ ռացիոնալ լուծում ստանա ի վերջո։ Հույս ունեմ էտքան մտածում են։ 

Իսկ թե ով ինչքանով կաշխատի, ընգեր, դժվար քննարկվող հարց ա։ Ես էլ խոսքի մարդ գիտեմ, որ 50.000 դրամով էլ էր ՊԵԿ նախագահ աշխատում, բայց ամսական 50.000 դոլար էլ կողքից ջեբն էր դնում, ու էլի լավ մասնագետ էր։ Պետական ապառատի համար աշխաավարձային արդյունավետ սխեմա ստեղծելը ահագին բարդ գործ ա, մի գիշերվա բան չի։

----------

Lion (02.02.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Որպես պրեմիա մի քիչ շատ ա, բայց որպես մարդավարի աշխատավարձ գուցե էնքան էլ աչք ծակող շատ չի՝ նորմալ պաշտոնով մարդու համար: Ավագ ծրագրավորողի աշխատավարձ ա, էլի, նենց չի, որ տենց թվեր Հայաստանում չկան:
> 
> Համ ուզում ենք պետական օղակներում նորմալ մասնագետներ աշխատեն, համ էլ քրֆում ենք, որ էդ մարդկանց փողով էլ են ուզում շահագրգռեն-բերեն (կամ պահեն): Կողմնորոշվեք:


Որովհետև համաչափ չի բաշխվել։ Շարքային բուժքույրերից ու դասատուից սկսած եթե նույն տրամաբանությամբ պրեմիա ստացած լինեին բոլորը՝ ընդ որում նվազման կարգով, բարձր շիշկեքը աշխատավարձի հիսուն տոկոս ասենք, ներքևները հարյուր, էդ դեպքում եթե աղմուկ բարձրանար էլ, վերևներում խոսալու տեղ կունենային։ Ինձ առայժմ միակ տեսանելի լավ բանը որ դուր ա գալիս նոր իշխանություններից էն ա որ ընտրված են։ Էլի առաջընթաց ա։ 

Ամենաշատը որ դուրս չի գալիս, որ ի վիճակի չեն քննադատություն լսել, շատ վատ են արձագանքում, վարչապետից սկսած։ Ասենք որ էն խաշ ուտելու հոդվածին պատասխանել էր, Դոնալդ Թրամփի կարգի մանկամտություն էր։ Էլ չասեմ որ կուսակցության շիշկեքով խաշի գնալը իրոք անհասկանալի երևույթ ա։ Նեղ ընկերական միջոցառումը թայֆայով, էն էլ երկրի էլիտայի թայֆայով անելը, էն էլ աղքատ երկրի, նենց չի էլի որ աչք ծակող ու տգեղ երևույթ չէր՝ արժանի քննադատության։ Ռաբիզություն ուրիշ ոչինչ։ 

Ազգային ժողովի կլոունադան էլ շատ չէր տարբերվում Աշոտյանի աֆորիզմախեղդից։ Աշոտյանը գոնե ժամանակակից պարզ հայերենով էր դուրս գալիս, դրանք գրաբարով, Սասնա բարբառով։ ԱԺ նախագահը ԱԺ ամբիոնից Սասնա ծռերի նախերգանքն ա արտասանում։ Մանկամտություն էլ չի, տխմարություն ա։ Նույնը վատ արտասանությամբ գրաբարը։ Ասենք Բրիտանիայի պառլամենտում մեկը սկսի Ռոմեո և Ջուլիետ արտասանի։ Ազգովի էլ աշխարհովի էլ կղժժան վրեն։ Սասունցի Դավիթը դպրոցում ենք սովորում։ Ում ես զարմացնում։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.02.2019)

----------


## ivy

Էդ ինչ խաշի պատմություն էր:
Մի ամիս ֆեյսբուքդ անջատում ես, հայաստանյան կյանքից լրիվ կտրվում ես:

----------

Progart (02.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որովհետև համաչափ չի բաշխվել։ Շարքային բուժքույրերից ու դասատուից սկսած եթե նույն տրամաբանությամբ պրեմիա ստացած լինեին բոլորը՝ ընդ որում նվազման կարգով, բարձր շիշկեքը աշխատավարձի հիսուն տոկոս ասենք, ներքևները հարյուր, էդ դեպքում եթե աղմուկ բարձրանար էլ, վերևներում խոսալու տեղ կունենային։ Ինձ առայժմ միակ տեսանելի լավ բանը որ դուր ա գալիս նոր իշխանություններից էն ա որ ընտրված են։ Էլի առաջընթաց ա։


Շին, ոնց որ պագալովնո բոլորի աշխատավարձերը սահուն բարձրացնում են։ Մի բան, որը արդեն քանի տարի ա Հայաստանում չի արվել։ Օրինակ․ 

Առողջապահության նախարարի հրամանով բարձրացվել է ամբուլատոր-պոլիկլինիկական օղակի բուժաշխատողների աշխատավարձը




> «Այսօր ստորագրեցի հրաման առողջության առաջնային պահպանման (ԱԱՊ) օղակի բուժաշխատողների աշխատավարձի նոր հաշվարկի վերաբերյալ: Սա արդեն երկրորդ բարձրացումն է վերջին կես տարվա մեջ, որի արդյունքում ԱԱՊ մոտ 10.000 բուժաշխատողների աշխատավարձը գումարային բարձրանում է 30-40 տոկոսի չափով»,-նշել է նախարարը:

----------

Lion (02.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Առողջապահության նախարարը միակ նախարարն ա, որն իրոք պետության ու հասարակության շահերից ելնելով ա զանազան բաներ անում, ընդ որում՝ ոնց հասկանում եմ, որոշ դեպքերում նաև կառավարության հետ չխորհրդակցելով։ Համենայնդեպս, ինքը տենց ասեց ինսուլտի բուժումը երկու հիվանդանոցներում անվճար սարքելու մասին։

----------

Progart (02.02.2019), Յոհաննես (02.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ ինչ խաշի պատմություն էր:
> Մի ամիս ֆեյսբուքդ անջատում ես, հայաստանյան կյանքից լրիվ կտրվում ես:


Ես ֆեյսբուք չունեմ, բայց խաշից խաբար եմ։ 

Ֆեյսբուքյան կախվածություննը հենց սենց ա լինում, էլի։  :LOL:

----------

Progart (02.02.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Ես ֆեյսբուք չունեմ, բայց խաշից խաբար եմ։ 
> 
> Ֆեյսբուքյան կախվածություննը հենց սենց ա լինում, էլի։


Դե որ խաբար ես, ինձ էլ պատմիր, ինտերնետում փնտրեցի, բան չգտա: Չնայած ես էն Սասունցի Դավթից էլ տեղյակ չեմ. ամբողջ լրահոսից հետ եմ մնացել...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դե որ խաբար ես, ինձ էլ պատմիր, ինտերնետում փնտրեցի, բան չգտա: Չնայած ես էն Սասունցի Դավթից էլ տեղյակ չեմ. ամբողջ լրահոսից հետ եմ մնացել...


Ահագին բան ես բաց թողել ))

Նիկոլն ասելա քանի խաշը սաղա, մենք իրան պտի ուտենք:

Արարատ Միրզոյանն էլ ԱԺ ամբիոնը էպոս արտասանելու տեղա սարքել..

----------

ivy (02.02.2019), Progart (02.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ ԱԺ-ն ու կառավարութան կազմը դուրս շատ են գալիս: Լյապսեր կան, գրաբար, Սասունցի Դավիթ, պրեմիա .... բայց հազար գլուխ բարձր ա նախկիններից: Էս ԱԺ-ն նախորդ ԱԺ-ի հետ համեմատելը իզվռաշենություն ա: 

Ես իրանց նորմալ ընտրական ցիկլ եմ տալիս, 5 տարի, որ երկիրը բերեն քչից շատից նորմալ ռելսերի վրա: Ընթացքում էլ ինչը դուրներս չի գալիս պետք ա դաժան քննադատել:

----------

Progart (03.02.2019), Աթեիստ (03.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ ԱԺ-ն ու կառավարութան կազմը դուրս շատ են գալիս: Լյապսեր կան, գրաբար, Սասունցի Դավիթ, պրեմիա .... բայց հազար գլուխ բարձր ա նախկիններից: Էս ԱԺ-ն նախորդ ԱԺ-ի հետ համեմատելը իզվռաշենություն ա: 
> 
> Ես իրանց նորմալ ընտրական ցիկլ եմ տալիս, 5 տարի, որ երկիրը բերեն քչից շատից նորմալ ռելսերի վրա: Ընթացքում էլ ինչը դուրներս չի գալիս պետք ա դաժան քննադատել:


Չնայած ոնց որ լիքը պարապ դառմայեդ կա  :Jpit: )

Կարծում եմ՝ ՀՀ դրոշը պետք է իր մեջ խաչ պարունակի, ինչ կասեք՞. Ալեն Սիմոնյան

https://www.1in.am/2502327.html?utm_...ewsinfo.am_ios

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կարծում եմ՝ ՀՀ դրոշը պետք է իր մեջ խաչ պարունակի, ինչ կասեք՞. Ալեն Սիմոնյան


Կասենք՝ Ակումբից հեռու խաղա, մեռզավեց:

----------

ivy (03.02.2019), Progart (03.02.2019), Ծլնգ (03.02.2019), Տրիբուն (03.02.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չնայած ոնց որ լիքը պարապ դառմայեդ կա )
> 
> Կարծում եմ՝ ՀՀ դրոշը պետք է իր մեջ խաչ պարունակի, ինչ կասեք՞. Ալեն Սիմոնյան
> 
> https://www.1in.am/2502327.html?utm_...ewsinfo.am_ios


Տրիբուն ջան, արխային, կամաց-կամաց կհասնեն նրան, որ կասես՝ նախորդից ոչ մի բանով էլ լավը չեն: Մարդիկ տեմպով աշխատում են էդ ուղղությամբ:

----------

boooooooom (03.02.2019), Progart (03.02.2019), Աթեիստ (03.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, արխային, կամաց-կամաց կհասնեն նրան, որ կասես՝ նախորդից ոչ մի բանով էլ լավը չեն: Մարդիկ տեմպով աշխատում են էդ ուղղությամբ:


Ապեր, we have to give them a chance, էլի։ Թողնենք աշխատեն, հետո որոշենք հասան նախորդներին, թե տվին անցան։ Չյանած, չեմ կարծում, որ կարան հասնեն, էտ անհնար գործ ա։  :LOL:  Մի քիչ համբերատար ու ներողամիտ եղեք։  :Blush:

----------

Գաղթական (03.02.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ապեր, we have to give them a chance, էլի։ Թողնենք աշխատեն, հետո որոշենք հասան նախորդներին, թե տվին անցան։ Չյանած, չեմ կարծում, որ կարան հասնեն, էտ անհնար գործ ա։  Մի քիչ համբերատար ու ներողամիտ եղեք։


Սիմոնյան Ալենը գրառումը խմբագրել ա։ Ասում ա ես տենց բան չեմ ասել, եթե ասել էլ եմ սարկազմ էր։ Պարապ ա մարդը, Ֆեյսբուքում գրական հնարքներով ա զբաղվում։

----------

Lion (03.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սիմոնյան Ալենը գրառումը խմբագրել ա։ Ասում ա ես տենց բան չեմ ասել, եթե ասել էլ եմ սարկազմ էր։ Պարապ ա մարդը, Ֆեյսբուքում գրական հնարքներով ա զբաղվում։


Ու էնքան իդիոտ ա, չի ֆայմում, որ ցանկացած մարդ կարա մտնի, խմբագրումները տեսնի։ 
Ի դեպ, լավ տեղադրեցիր իրան։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սիմոնյան Ալենը գրառումը խմբագրել ա։ Ասում ա ես տենց բան չեմ ասել, եթե ասել էլ եմ սարկազմ էր։ Պարապ ա մարդը, Ֆեյսբուքում գրական հնարքներով ա զբաղվում։


Դե ապեր, ոնց սկզբից գրել էի, պարապ դառմայեդ, էլի ․․․․ 

Պետք էր խաչը տալ ձեռը ու ասել, տեղադրի դրոշի վրա մի տեղ, տենանք ոնց ա ստացվում…  :LOL:

----------

Շինարար (03.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Տրիբուն ջան, արխային, կամաց-կամաց կհասնեն նրան, որ կասես՝ նախորդից ոչ մի բանով էլ լավը չեն: Մարդիկ տեմպով աշխատում են էդ ուղղությամբ:


Ինչ էլ անեն, մի բանով որ հաստատ, միանշանակ ու անշրջելի լավն են նախորդներից - ընտրված են ժողովրդի մեծ մասի կողմից: Ինչ էլ անեն, մի լավ բան արդեն արել են՝ իշխանությունը վերադարձվել է ժողովրդին:

----------

Ձայնալար (04.02.2019), Տրիբուն (03.02.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Մի բան ասեմ, մենակ չխփեք էլի․․․ սաղ ԱԺ-ի (ու ավագանիների կոցեպտը) արդեն դարմաեդություն ա․․․ 3-միլիոննոց երկրում 130+ մարդ չաչանակության համար փող ա ստանում, հլը մի հատ էլ անձնակազմ բան․․․ մի 65 հոգի էլ էն Երևանի ավագանիում․․․ մաման ծաղկաման, համարյա 10-միլիոննոց Լոնդոնը 25 հոգանոց խորհուրդ ունի։

Էլ չասած ԱԺ-ի ռեզինացումը, որ ոտի վրա մեկ քարրորդով ավելանում ա դառմայեդների քանակը։

Բայց դե ավելի լավ ա իրենց լոքշը դրոշի վրա նկարչությամբ զբաղացնեն քան թե տուշոնկա-բանանի գողություն-բիզնեսի մեջ, ավելի քիչ վնաս ա  :LOL:

----------

ivy (03.02.2019), Lion (03.02.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (03.02.2019), Բարեկամ (04.02.2019), Գաղթական (04.02.2019), Շինարար (04.02.2019), Տրիբուն (03.02.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչ էլ անեն, մի բանով որ հաստատ, միանշանակ ու անշրջելի լավն են նախորդներից - ընտրված են ժողովրդի մեծ մասի կողմից: Ինչ էլ անեն, մի լավ բան արդեն արել են՝ իշխանությունը վերադարձվել է ժողովրդին:


Դե էդ հենց սկզբից դրա համար նշեցի, որ առայժմ միակ լավն էդ ա։

----------

Lion (03.02.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (03.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

Առաջ դանդաղ մեռնում էինք, հիմա գոնե էդ կանգնեց: Ու հիմա հարցա՝ էս թիմը կկարողանա՞ մեզ առողջացնել, թե՞ ուրիշ թիմի պիտի ընտրենք...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Զվեզդեց։

*«ԼՀԿ պատգամավորները իրենց զորակցությունն են հայտնել ԿԳ նախարարի հետ վեճի բռնված քահանային»
*
Հիշեցնեմ, որ ԼՀԿ-ի Լ տառը «Լուսավոր» բառից ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի բան ասեմ, մենակ չխփեք էլի․․․ սաղ ԱԺ-ի (ու ավագանիների կոցեպտը) արդեն դարմաեդություն ա․․․ 3-միլիոննոց երկրում 130+ մարդ չաչանակության համար փող ա ստանում, հլը մի հատ էլ անձնակազմ բան․․․ մի 65 հոգի էլ էն Երևանի ավագանիում․․․ մաման ծաղկաման, համարյա 10-միլիոննոց Լոնդոնը 25 հոգանոց խորհուրդ ունի։
> 
> Էլ չասած ԱԺ-ի ռեզինացումը, որ ոտի վրա մեկ քարրորդով ավելանում ա դառմայեդների քանակը։
> 
> Բայց դե ավելի լավ ա իրենց լոքշը դրոշի վրա նկարչությամբ զբաղացնեն քան թե տուշոնկա-բանանի գողություն-բիզնեսի մեջ, ավելի քիչ վնաս ա


Արյաաաա, ես մոռացել էի, որ բոլոր մեղքերիս Երևանի ավագանիում 65 դառմայեդ ունենք  :LOL:  Ասենք ԱԺ-ի 135-ը մեր օրենքի մազալույությունից ա, կարար 101 լիներ, կարար 200 լիներ։ Բայց ավագանիում էսքան ձու քորո՞ղ։ Կարելի ա եղունգ երակարցնելու բիզնես դնել քաղաքապետարանի կողքը։

----------

Շինարար (04.02.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի բան ասեմ, մենակ չխփեք էլի․․․ սաղ ԱԺ-ի (ու ավագանիների կոցեպտը) արդեն դարմաեդություն ա․․․ 3-միլիոննոց երկրում 130+ մարդ չաչանակության համար փող ա ստանում, հլը մի հատ էլ անձնակազմ բան․․․ մի 65 հոգի էլ էն Երևանի ավագանիում․․․ մաման ծաղկաման, համարյա 10-միլիոննոց Լոնդոնը 25 հոգանոց խորհուրդ ունի։
> 
> Էլ չասած ԱԺ-ի ռեզինացումը, որ ոտի վրա մեկ քարրորդով ավելանում ա դառմայեդների քանակը։
> 
> Բայց դե ավելի լավ ա իրենց լոքշը դրոշի վրա նկարչությամբ զբաղացնեն քան թե տուշոնկա-բանանի գողություն-բիզնեսի մեջ, ավելի քիչ վնաս ա


Ի միջի այլոց տուշոնկա դեռ ոնց որ գողանում են, էն օրը վիդեո էր ֆռռում ֆեյսբուքում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ քաղաքապետարանը
Ու որ սրան էլ ավելացնենք, որ մի բան էլ պարգևատրումների բյուջեն մեծացրել են 2019֊ի համար, ուղղակի լացելու ա։

Վերջերս մեկի հետ էի խոսում «Իմ քայլ» դաշինքից։ Ասում էր՝ մտածում էի իշխանության գանք, էս կփոխենք, էն կփոխենք, բայց պարզվում ա՝ ահագին քիչ բան ա քեզնից կախված։ Դու քո առաջարկներով գնում ես, բայց մի հոգի ա որոշում կայացնողը։

----------

Աթեիստ (04.02.2019), Շինարար (04.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պրեմեիաների հետ կապված Լիլիթ Մակունցը ահագին հավասարակշռված ու խելոք բաներ ա ասում… 

Ի միջի այլոց, ինքն էլ նրանցից մեկն ա, ում հետ ԱԺ-ում ես ահագին հույսեր եմ կապում… 

«Իմ քայլը» հայտարարում է կառավարությունում պարգևավճարների նոր մեխանիզմների մշակման մասին

Լիլիթ Մակունցը ինքնապարգևատրումների ինստիտուտը վերացնելու անհրաժեշտություն է տեսնում

----------


## Lion

Մակունցի հե՞տ - լո՞ւրջ:

----------

Progart (04.02.2019), Յոհաննես (04.02.2019), Շինարար (04.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մակունցի հե՞տ - լո՞ւրջ:


Հա ի՞նչ ... ինչը՞ չեք հավանում… 

Մենակ օբյեկտիվ: Նենց օդի մեջ կրակոցները չեն ընդունվում. ջահել ա, աղջիկ ա, անփորձ ա, մազերը դեղին ա, էն ի՜նչ ա դրա վիճակը, էն ի՜նչ ա դրա ասածը ...

----------

Աթեիստ (04.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հենց թեկուզ էս վերջին հարցազրույցը նայեք։ Հավասարակշռված, գրագետ, կազմակերպված միտք ․․․․ լավագույն մեծամասնություն խմբակցության ղեկավար ա, որ ես ԱԺ-ում երևբևէ հիշում եմ։

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, *անլուրջ տպավորություն է թողնում*՝ հաշվի առնելով իր խոսքերը, վարքագիծն ու պահվածքը, բայց ավելի շատ նաև՝ ինտուիտիվ մակարդակում:

Ասենք նայի, արդեն ասել եմ, _ինքը տեղյակ չէր, որ վարչապետին չեն առաջադրում, այլ նոր Սահմանադրությամբ նա ինքստինքյան է վարչապետ, որպես մեծամասնության ղեկավար, պարգևավճարների պահով անչափ անվստահ, անտեղի բաներ ասեց, հենց վերջերս հայտարարեց, որ... ՀՀ օրհներգը իրեն դուր չի գալիս ու նման բաներ_: Հիմա պատկերացրա, ասենք ԱՄՆ կոնգրեսում Հանրապետականների կամ Դեմոկրատների ղեկավարը էսքան բացթողումներից հետո հայտարարում է, թե... ԱՄՆ օրհներգը իրեն դուր չի գալիս: Ասենք տարրական անհարգալից վերաբերմունք է, էլի, ՀՀ խորհրդանիշի նկատմամբ, ընդ որում էնքան անհեռատես էր, որ հիմա, երբ օրհներգի փոփոխման թեման հետին պլան մղվեց, ստացվեց, որ *ՀՀ ԱԺ իշխանական գլխավոր, սահմանադրական մեծամասնության տիրապետող ուժի ղեկավաը... չի սիրում ՀՀ օրհներգը ու շարունակելու է գոյատևել այդ վիճակում*: Սա չի կարող նորմալ լինել:

Մի քիչ շատ են, էլի, կիքսերը 2 ամսվա համար, էլ չասած իր "փառահեղ" անցյալը որպես ՀՀ մշակույթի նախարար:

Չի համոզում - կներես, եթե հանկարծ քո մոտիկ մարդուն սենց դաժան քննադատեցի...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.02.2019), Յոհաննես (05.02.2019), Շինարար (05.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասում ա՝ աշխատավարձով են ապրում, լրացուցիչ ծախսեր֊բան  :Huh:  Գրողը տանի, Հայաստանի մեծ մասը ամբողջ տարվա կտրվածքով երկու միլիոն չի ստանում, դու ասում ես՝ լրացուցիչ ծախս։
Դեբիլ֊դեբիլ խոսում ա։

----------

Lion (05.02.2019), Յոհաննես (05.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, *անլուրջ տպավորություն է թողնում*՝ հաշվի առնելով իր խոսքերը, վարքագիծն ու պահվածքը, բայց ավելի շատ նաև՝ ինտուիտիվ մակարդակում:
> 
> Ասենք նայի, արդեն ասել եմ, _ինքը տեղյակ չէր, որ վարչապետին չեն առաջադրում, այլ նոր Սահմանադրությամբ նա ինքստինքյան է վարչապետ, որպես մեծամասնության ղեկավար, պարգևավճարների պահով անչափ անվստահ, անտեղի բաներ ասեց, հենց վերջերս հայտարարեց, որ... ՀՀ օրհներգը իրեն դուր չի գալիս ու նման բաներ_: Հիմա պատկերացրա, ասենք ԱՄՆ կոնգրեսում Հանրապետականների կամ Դեմոկրատների ղեկավարը էսքան բացթողումներից հետո հայտարարում է, թե... ԱՄՆ օրհներգը իրեն դուր չի գալիս: Ասենք տարրական անհարգալից վերաբերմունք է, էլի, ՀՀ խորհրդանիշի նկատմամբ, ընդ որում էնքան անհեռատես էր, որ հիմա, երբ օրհներգի փոփոխման թեման հետին պլան մղվեց, ստացվեց, որ *ՀՀ ԱԺ իշխանական գլխավոր, սահմանադրական մեծամասնության տիրապետող ուժի ղեկավաը... չի սիրում ՀՀ օրհներգը ու շարունակելու է գոյատևել այդ վիճակում*: Սա չի կարող նորմալ լինել:
> 
> Մի քիչ շատ են, էլի, կիքսերը 2 ամսվա համար, էլ չասած իր "փառահեղ" անցյալը որպես ՀՀ մշակույթի նախարար:
> 
> Չի համոզում - կներես, եթե հանկարծ քո մոտիկ մարդուն սենց դաժան քննադատեցի...


Ոնց ասես, ապեր քեզ չի համոզում, ինտիուտիվ մակարդակում (կարայիր մենակ էտ գրեիր ու հերիք էր) ինձ համոզում ա։  Ու որպես նախարար էլ էր համոզում։ 




> Չի համոզում - կներես, եթե հանկարծ քո մոտիկ մարդուն սենց դաժան քննադատեցի...


Հա ընգեր, մեր լավ քուրն ա։  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  

Քեզ երևի ավելի մոտիկ ա, քան ինձ։ Քո կարծիքով եթե մեկը դուրս գալիս ա, պարդիր մոտիկ մա՞րդ ա։ Մոտավորապես տենց էլ երևի կարծիքդ ու քննադատությունդ ես կազում։  :Wink: 

Հ․Գ․ *Վարքագծի ու պահվացքի մասով* էլ մի երկու խոսք,  խնդրում եմ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասում ա՝ աշխատավարձով են ապրում, լրացուցիչ ծախսեր֊բան  Գրողը տանի, Հայաստանի մեծ մասը ամբողջ տարվա կտրվածքով երկու միլիոն չի ստանում, դու ասում ես՝ լրացուցիչ ծախս։
> Դեբիլ֊դեբիլ խոսում ա։


Կոնտեքստից կտրված ես մեջբերում, սիրուն չի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կոնտեքստից կտրված ես մեջբերում, սիրուն չի։


Դե հա, հետո էլ շարունակում ա, ասում ա, որ պիտի վերանայեն, ֆլան֊ֆստան։ Ու ընդհանրապես չի էլ հիշում, որ ուսուցիչն էլ ա աշխատավարձով ապրող մարդ, բայց էդ աշխատավարձը իրանցինից շատ ցածր ա, աչք ծակող պրեմիա էլ չի ստանում։

----------

Lion (05.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե հա, հետո էլ շարունակում ա, ասում ա, որ պիտի վերանայեն, ֆլան֊ֆստան։ Ու ընդհանրապես չի էլ հիշում, որ ուսուցիչն էլ ա աշխատավարձով ապրող մարդ, բայց էդ աշխատավարձը իրանցինից շատ ցածր ա, աչք ծակող պրեմիա էլ չի ստանում։


Այսինքն, ի՞նչ էիր ուզում, որ Մակունցը իրա ասածից ավել ասեր, որ չի ասել, որպես ԱԺ մեծամասնության խմբակցության ղեկավար։ Ասեր, որ ուսուցիչները նախարարից ցածր աշխատավարձ են ստանում, ու երկրում 12 նախարար կա ու մոտ 50.000 ուսուցի՞չ։ 

Հասարակակն հնչեղություն ստացած հարցի լավագույն արձագանքն էր, որ կարար լիներ․ ՊԵԿ-ի նախագահին կանչել ԱԺ նա կավյոռ ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ խզարել են։ Վերջին անգամ ե՞րբ էիք սեցն բան տեսել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսինքն, ի՞նչ էիր ուզում, որ Մակունցը իրա ասածից ավել ասեր, որ չի ասել, որպես ԱԺ մեծամասնության խմբակցության ղեկավար։


Չէ, հակառակը, պակաս ասեր։ 
Նոր իշխանություններն ամեն կերպ աղքատների խնդիրները արհամարհում են, չեն հասկանում՝ ինչից ա պրեմիաների հետ կապված վրդովմունքը։ Մակունցը 600 000 աշխատավարձը ցածր ա համարում (մի ուրիշ կոնտեքստում էլ տենց մի բան էր ասել), Ավինյանն ասում ա՝ նվազագույն աշխատավարձը չի բարձրանալու, Նիկոլն ասում ա՝ 800 000 լոդր։ Ու սենց շարունակ։

----------

Freeman (05.02.2019), Lion (05.02.2019), Շինարար (05.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, հակառակը, պակաս ասեր։ 
> Նոր իշխանություններն ամեն կերպ աղքատների խնդիրները արհամարհում են, չեն հասկանում՝ ինչից ա պրեմիաների հետ կապված վրդովմունքը։ Մակունցը 600 000 աշխատավարձը ցածր ա համարում (մի ուրիշ կոնտեքստում էլ տենց մի բան էր ասել), Ավինյանն ասում ա՝ նվազագույն աշխատավարձը չի բարձրանալու, Նիկոլն ասում ա՝ 800 000 լոդր։ Ու սենց շարունակ։


Կարճ ասած քո վրդովմունքը դրա հետ ա կապված, մի բան որից ես էլ եմ վրդովվում։ 

Թե չէ, մի պահ մտածեցի դու էլ Լինոի պես Մակունցին չես հավանում վարքագծի ու պահվացքի պատճառով։ Շատ ջերմ հետը համաձայնվել էիր։  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Տրիբուն ջան, էն ներողության պահը նա վսյակի ասեցի: Մնացած ասածներս ուժի մեջ են: Հեռու չգնանք, արի հենց էս ինտերվյուն վերցնենք: Մի պահ սկզբերից ու ամենավերջը: Մի քանի օր առաջ ասում էր, որ - 

https://youtu.be/yvBD1ilm1xk?t=71

Իսկ հիմա հանկարծ

https://youtu.be/PjnTNGKGl6w?t=1138

Մի տեղ ուղերձներ չի տեսնում, մի տեղ... ամեն դեպքում հարգանք ունի:

Ուրիշ բան - պարգևավճարների ցավոտ հարցը քննարկելիս մարդը բացահայտ ասսումա, որ... էս իրենց համար անակնկալ էր, իրենք չգիտեին ( ?! ) որ նման բան կարող էր լինել ու նման բան կա: Տրիբուն ախպեր, սենց պատասխանատու պոստ զբաղեցնող մարդը իրավունք ունի՞ սենց բան չգիտենալ, հետո շարունակել զբաղեցնել էդ պոստն ու ընթացքում... սովորել: Հիմա հարցա ծագում, հարգելի տիկին Մակունց, է՞լ ինչ չգիտեք, գուցե ցանկն ասեք, սովորեցնենք կամ սովորեք, որ ավելի լուրջ պայմաններում նման անակնկալի չգաք, էլի...

Էս լուրջ չի, ապեր, մի ինտերվյույի մեջ սենց բաներ, բա որ սաղ խոսքերը լսենք...

Իսկ դու ասում ես՝ ինտուիցիա, բայց չէ՞ որ ես ինտուիցիայի պահը ամենավերջում նշեցի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, էն ներողության պահը նա վսյակի ասեցի: Մնացած ասածներս ուժի մեջ են: Հեռու չգնանք, արի հենց էս ինտերվյուն վերցնենք: մի պահ սկզբերից ու ամենավերջը: Մի քանի օր առաջ ասում էր, որ - 
> 
> https://youtu.be/yvBD1ilm1xk?t=71
> 
> Իսկ հիմա հանկարծ
> 
> https://youtu.be/PjnTNGKGl6w?t=1138
> 
> Մի տեղ ուղերձներ չի տեսնում, մի տեղ... ամեն դեպքում հարգանք ունի:
> ...


Բլա բլա բլա բլա ․․․․ 

Հանգիստ կարար չիմանար, ու շատ էլ լավ ա որ չգիտեր։ Կառավարության հաշվապահը չի, որ իմանա թե որ դեպքերում ու ոնց են պրեմիաները հաշվում, նշանակում ու վճարում։ Ես ֆինանսիտ մարդ եմ, պետական ֆինանսների համակարգը հինգ մատիս պես գիտեմ, մտքովս չէր անցնում, որ կարելի ամսեկան աշխատավարձից վեց անգամ ավել պրեմիա տալ, Մակունցը որտեղի՞ց իմանար։ Օրենսդրական լազեյակայա, որը պետք ա փակվի ու հարցը շատ տեղին բարձրացվել ու շատ տեղին քննարկվում ա։ Բըլին ․․ յանի օրինակ ես բերում էլի։ 

Բայց լավ, վարքագծի ու պահվածքի հետ կապված ամեն դեպքում մանրամասնի էլի։ Հետաքրքիր ա ․․․․

----------

Աթեիստ (05.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարճ ասած քո վրդովմունքը դրա հետ ա կապված, մի բան որից ես էլ եմ վրդովվում։ 
> 
> Թե չէ, մի պահ մտածեցի դու էլ Լինոի պես Մակունցին չես հավանում վարքագծի ու պահվացքի պատճառով։ Շատ ջերմ հետը համաձայնվել էիր։


Դե Լիոնը անձանց ա կպնում, ես՝ համակարգին։ Որտեղ մեր կարծիքները հատվում են, ջերմ համաձայնվում ենք։ Փղերը վկա։

----------


## Lion

Անձա՞նց - ես իմ գրառումներում աշխատում եմ անձի հետ շատ զգույշ լինել: Ինձ համար կա Մակունց պատգամավորը և ԱԺ սահմանադրական մեծամասնության ղեկավարը, ընդամենն այդքանը, իր անձին ես ընդհանրապես չեմ կպնում:

Տրիբուն ախպեր, ԱԺ սահմանադրական մեծամասնության ղեկավարը, որը ցանկացած պահի կարող է ցանկացած օրենք անցկացնել, *պարտավոր* է գոնե այնքանն իմանալ պետական ծառայությունից, որ չպնդի, թե 13-րդ աշխատավարձը... որպես պագևավճար տալիս են լավ աշխատողներին: Ինքը պետք է նաև գոնե հիմնական գծերով տեղյակ լինի, թե, ասենք ՊԵԿ-ում ու մնացած կառույցներում որը ոնց է, ոչ թե գա ու նոր սովորի:

Դու ասում ես, թե էս "Բլա բլա բլա բլա" - է հա, քեզ համար այդպես է, ինձ համար՝ անտեղյակության ապացույց: Կարծիքների տարբերություն է, բայց գոնե արի էլ մի ասա, էլի, թե չհիմնավորեցի իմ տեսակետը - ասածներս հիմք ընդունելով ես առնվազն իրավունք ունեմ այսքանը պնդել...

----------


## Շինարար

Սիմոնյան Ալենը հիմնի հարցում լուրջ ա տրամադրված։ Ֆեյսում էլ քոմենթները փակել ա։ Բաց թափանցիկ մեր իշխանությունները

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

ՖԲ կոմենտս, որ գրել եմ Ալենի էջում, բերեմ ստեղ - 

Ինքս իրավաբան եմ, բայց կասեմ այսպես՝ եկեք իրավաբանությունը մի պահ թողնենք մի կողմ: Հիմն և զինանշան փոխելը այդ թվում նաև բարոյական տարր ունի իր մեջ, դա փոխելու համար իշխանությունը պետք է բարոյական հիմք ունենա: Այո, դուք հեռացրիք ժողովրդի վստահությունը չվայելող իշխանությանը և իշխանությունը վերադարձրիք ժողովրդին, այո, Ձեր քաղաքական ուժը ստացել է մեծամասնությունը, ԲԱՅՑ - դուք դեռ պետք է երկիրը կառուցելով ու վերակառուցելով ԱՊԱՑՈՒՑԵՔ, որ բարոյական իրավունք եք վաստակել փոխել հիմնը և զինանշանը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՖԲ կոմենտս, որ գրել եմ Ալենի էջում, բերեմ ստեղ - 
> 
> Ինքս իրավաբան եմ, բայց կասեմ այսպես՝ եկեք իրավաբանությունը մի պահ թողնենք մի կողմ: Հիմն և զինանշան փոխելը այդ թվում նաև բարոյական տարր ունի իր մեջ, դա փոխելու համար իշխանությունը պետք է բարոյական հիմք ունենա: Այո, դուք հեռացրիք ժողովրդի վստահությունը չվայելող իշխանությանը և իշխանությունը վերադարձրիք ժողովրդին, այո, Ձեր քաղաքական ուժը ստացել է մեծամասնությունը, ԲԱՅՑ - դուք դեռ պետք է երկիրը կառուցելով ու վերակառուցելով ԱՊԱՑՈՒՑԵՔ, որ բարոյական իրավունք եք վաստակել փոխել հիմնը և զինանշանը:


Բայց էս հարցի վերաբերյալ Մակունցն ավելի ճիշտ բան ասեց  :LOL:  Ասում ա՝ հանրային պահանջ չկա, ինչու՞ փոխենք։ Դե արի ու բացատրի, որ էդ ախմախ Ալեն Սիմոնյանն ա վեր֊վեր թռնում։

----------

Տրիբուն (05.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

Բա էդ էլ իր հերթին, ես էի ուզում ասել - մի ձեռի մեջ մատները չգիտեն ինչ են անում, Ալենն իրենն է պնդում ԱԺ փոխխոսնակի դիրքերից, Մակունցս էլ, որպես  ԱԺ սահմանադրական մեծամասնության ղեկավար, ջրումա էդ: Էս նորմալա՞... տո հենց Մակունցի պահով, լավ, էդ մարդիկ չեն շփվո՞ւմ իրար հետ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա էդ էլ իր հերթին, ես էի ուզում ասել - մի ձեռի մեջ մատները չգիտեն ինչ են անում, Ալենն իրենն է պնդում ԱԺ փոխխոսնակի դիրքերից, Մակունցս էլ, որպես  ԱԺ սահմանադրական մեծամասնության ղեկավար, ջրումա էդ: Էս նորմալա՞... տո հենց Մակունցի պահով, լավ, էդ մարդիկ չեն շփվո՞ւմ իրար հետ:


Լիոն ջան, Ալեն Սիմոնյանը ուշադրության պակաս ունի, էլ չգիտի՝ ոնց մեդիայի ուշադրությունն իրա վրա հրավիրի, էշ֊էշ խոսում ա։

----------


## Lion

Վատա, եթե ԱԺ փոխխոսնակն էս գործի վրայա...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վատա, եթե ԱԺ փոխխոսնակն էս գործի վրայա...


Դե ամեն մեկն իրա ձևով վատ ա. Ալեն Սիմոնյանը հիմն ա փոխում, դրոշն էլ հետը, Արարատ Միրզոյանը էպոս ա ասում, հետո Մակունցին կանչում են սաղի համար պատասխան տալու  :LOL:

----------

Progart (05.02.2019), Շինարար (05.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անձա՞նց - ես իմ գրառումներում աշխատում եմ անձի հետ շատ զգույշ լինել: Ինձ համար կա Մակունց պատգամավորը և ԱԺ սահմանադրական մեծամասնության ղեկավարը, ընդամենն այդքանը, իր անձին ես ընդհանրապես չեմ կպնում:
> 
> Տրիբուն ախպեր, ԱԺ սահմանադրական մեծամասնության ղեկավարը, որը ցանկացած պահի կարող է ցանկացած օրենք անցկացնել, *պարտավոր* է գոնե այնքանն իմանալ պետական ծառայությունից, որ չպնդի, թե 13-րդ աշխատավարձը... որպես պագևավճար տալիս են լավ աշխատողներին: Ինքը պետք է նաև գոնե հիմնական գծերով տեղյակ լինի, թե, ասենք ՊԵԿ-ում ու մնացած կառույցներում որը ոնց է, ոչ թե գա ու նոր սովորի:
> 
> Դու ասում ես, թե էս "Բլա բլա բլա բլա" - է հա, քեզ համար այդպես է, ինձ համար՝ անտեղյակության ապացույց: Կարծիքների տարբերություն է, բայց գոնե արի էլ մի ասա, էլի, թե չհիմնավորեցի իմ տեսակետը - ասածներս հիմք ընդունելով ես առնվազն իրավունք ունեմ այսքանը պնդել...


մմմմմմ....

----------

Աթեիստ (05.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե ամեն մեկն իրա ձևով վատ ա. Ալեն Սիմոնյանը հիմն ա փոխում, դրոշն էլ հետը, Արարատ Միրզոյանը էպոս ա ասում, հետո Մակունցին կանչում են սաղի համար պատասխան տալու


Բա որ ասում եմ Մակունցը լավն ա ....

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա որ ասում եմ Մակունցը լավն ա ....


Մակունցն էլ նախարար էղած վախտով առաջարկում էր ազգային պատկերասրահի կտավները տանել դպրոցներում, ցույց տալ  :LOL:  
Չեմ կարծում, թե Իմ քայլի կենտրոնական դեմքերից կա նենց մարդ, որ մինչև հիմա չի տուֆտել։

----------


## ivy

> Չեմ կարծում, թե Իմ քայլի կենտրոնական դեմքերից կա նենց մարդ, որ մինչև հիմա չի տուֆտել։


Իսկ էնպիսի քաղաքական գործիչ կա՞, որ երբևէ չի տուֆտել: Կամ էնպիսի մարդ կա՞, որ սխալ չի անում:
Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ պիտի քննադատաբար մոտենալ ու սխալները աչքները մտցնել, բայց չեմ հասկանում ինչ կարիք կա օրինակ՝ Սասունցի Դավիթ արտասանելուց պատմություն սարքել կամ նման ինչ-որ անկարևոր բաներից: 
Ժող, նոր ստեղծված համակարգ է, սկի լրիվ դեռ չի էլ կայունացել, լիքը ջրեր են դեռ հոսելու, մինչև էս կառավարությունը կառավարություն դառնա, պետք չի էլի ամեն մի աննշանակ բանին կպնել ու էնքան խոսել, որ էդ մարդիկ էլ զզվեն, իրենց ընտրած ժողովուրդն էլ հետը:
Էս մի երկու շաբաթում դեռ ոչ մի նշանակալից բան չի եղել կարծես թե, բայց էնքան խոսակցություններ են պտտվում, էլ չասած: Իմա՞ստը: 
Եկեք ժամանակ տանք մարդկանց: Պարզ է, որ վրիպումներ էլ են լինելու, բացթողումներ էլ, ամեն ինչ էլ, բայց իրենց աջակցել ու ոգևորել է պետք, ոչ թե փետերը առած մեջքները կոտրել:

----------

Lion (05.02.2019), Progart (05.02.2019), Աթեիստ (05.02.2019), Արշակ (13.02.2019), Գաղթական (05.02.2019), Հայկօ (05.02.2019), Ներսես_AM (05.02.2019), Տրիբուն (05.02.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ էնպիսի քաղաքական գործիչ կա՞, որ երբևէ չի տուֆտել: Կամ էնպիսի մարդ կա՞, որ սխալ չի անում:
> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ պիտի քննադատաբար մոտենալ ու սխալները աչքները մտցնել, բայց չեմ հասկանում ինչ կարիք կա օրինակ՝ Սասունցի Դավիթ արտասանելուց պատմություն սարքել կամ նման ինչ-որ անկարևոր բաներից: 
> Ժող, նոր ստեղծված համակարգ է, սկի լրիվ դեռ չի էլ կայունացել, լիքը ջրեր են դեռ հոսելու, մինչև էս կառավարությունը կառավարություն դառնա, պետք չի էլի ամեն մի աննշանակ բանին կպնել ու էնքան խոսել, որ էդ մարդիկ էլ զզվեն, իրենց ընտրած ժողովուրդն էլ հետը:
> Էս մի երկու շաբաթում դեռ ոչ մի նշանակալից բան չի եղել կարծես թե, բայց էնքան խոսակցություններ են պտտվում, էլ չասած: Իմա՞ստը: 
> Եկեք ժամանակ տանք մարդկանց: Պարզ է, որ վրիպումներ էլ են լինելու, բացթողումներ էլ, ամեն ինչ էլ, բայց իրենց աջակցել ու ոգևորել է պետք, ոչ թե փետերը առած մեջքները կոտրել:


Լավ էլի Այվ։ Ասենք ոնց ոգևորել։ Բացարձակ մեծամասնությամբ ընտրվեցին։ Էլ ոգևորելը ոնց ա լինում։ Սասունցի Դավթից հետո ասենք Թմբկաբերդի առումն էլ արտասանի՞

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մակունցն էլ նախարար էղած վախտով առաջարկում էր ազգային պատկերասրահի կտավները տանել դպրոցներում, ցույց տալ  
> Չեմ կարծում, թե Իմ քայլի կենտրոնական դեմքերից կա նենց մարդ, որ մինչև հիմա չի տուֆտել։


Չեմ հիշում տենց բան: Դրոցականներին տանել ձրի թանգարան ու թատրոն,  հիշում եմ: Իրա կաբինետի ու մյուս նախարարների կաբինետների նկարները վերադարձնել պատկերասրահ, հիշում եմ:

----------


## ivy

> Լավ էլի Այվ։ Ասենք ոնց ոգևորել։ Բացարձակ մեծամասնությամբ ընտրվեցին։ Էլ ոգևորելը ոնց ա լինում։ Սասունցի Դավթից հետո ասենք Թմբկաբերդի առումն էլ արտասանի՞


Շին ջան, էդ արտասանելը դու նենց մի հարց ես համարում, որ անպայման ա հանգամանորեն անդրադառնալ դրա՞ն: Արտասանել, արտասանել ա, հետո՞ ինչ: Թող ուրիշ բան էլ արտասանի, եթե գտնում ա, որ դրանից իր խոսքը ավելի լավ տեղ կհասնի: Ինչ մի ահավոր բան կա դրա մեջ, որ դրել խորացել եք:
Ոգևորելը հաստատ էն չի, որ ամեն մի անկարևոր բանը դառնա հանրային քննարկման թեմա. իրենց բանուգործից ենք խոսում, բա մե՞րը, որ էդքան ժամանակ ունենք ամեն արտասանած տողին օրերով անդրադառնալու: 
Ժող, էդ մարդիկ լրիվ մանրադիտակի տակ են՝ որ բառը ոնց ասեցին. էդ լարվածությունը հաստատ դրական չի անդրադառնալու իրենց աշխատանքի վրա:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.02.2019), Արշակ (13.02.2019), Գաղթական (05.02.2019), Տրիբուն (05.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ էնպիսի քաղաքական գործիչ կա՞, որ երբևէ չի տուֆտել: Կամ էնպիսի մարդ կա՞, որ սխալ չի անում:
> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ պիտի քննադատաբար մոտենալ ու սխալները աչքները մտցնել, բայց չեմ հասկանում ինչ կարիք կա օրինակ՝ Սասունցի Դավիթ արտասանելուց պատմություն սարքել կամ նման ինչ-որ անկարևոր բաներից: 
> Ժող, նոր ստեղծված համակարգ է, սկի լրիվ դեռ չի էլ կայունացել, լիքը ջրեր են դեռ հոսելու, մինչև էս կառավարությունը կառավարություն դառնա, պետք չի էլի ամեն մի աննշանակ բանին կպնել ու էնքան խոսել, որ էդ մարդիկ էլ զզվեն, իրենց ընտրած ժողովուրդն էլ հետը:
> Էս մի երկու շաբաթում դեռ ոչ մի նշանակալից բան չի եղել կարծես թե, բայց էնքան խոսակցություններ են պտտվում, էլ չասած: Իմա՞ստը: 
> Եկեք ժամանակ տանք մարդկանց: Պարզ է, որ վրիպումներ էլ են լինելու, բացթողումներ էլ, ամեն ինչ էլ, բայց իրենց աջակցել ու ոգևորել է պետք, ոչ թե փետերը առած մեջքները կոտրել:


Էստեղ հարցն էն ա, որ իրանք իշխանության են էկել փլատակների վրա։ Ու փոխանակ երկիրը փլատակներից հանելուց խոսեն, մի կողմից խորը արհամարհական վերաբերմունք ա աղքատների նկատմամբ, մյուս կողմից՝ շոու։ Ու արանքում ոչ մի բան։ Դրա համար էլ մարդիկ քննադատում են։ 
Հետո, դու տեսե՞լ ես օրինակ, որ Լենա Նազարյանից կամ Զառա Բաթոյանից որևէ մեկը բողոքի։ Լենայի ամենամեծ թերությունն էն ա էղել, որ Արփինեի հետ բանավեճին խիստ անպատրաստ ու Նիկոլի թելադրած բառերով ա գնացել, բայց դա ներելի ա իրա անփորձությանը։ Իսկ մյուսները շոու ա, որ սարքում են։ Մեկը մյուսից օրիգինալ ու հետաքրքիր ա ուզում էրևա, փոխանակ գործ անի։ Էրևում ա՝ պարապ են մնացել։




> Չեմ հիշում տենց բան: Դրոցականներին տանել ձրի թանգարան ու թատրոն,  հիշում եմ: Իրա կաբինետի ու մյուս նախարարների կաբինետների նկարները վերադարձնել պատկերասրահ, հիշում եմ:


Ընտրություններից անմիջապես հետո էր, դրա համար աննկատ անցավ։ Նայի։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իսկ էնպիսի քաղաքական գործիչ կա՞, որ երբևէ չի տուֆտել: Կամ էնպիսի մարդ կա՞, որ սխալ չի անում:
> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ պիտի քննադատաբար մոտենալ ու սխալները աչքները մտցնել, բայց չեմ հասկանում ինչ կարիք կա օրինակ՝ Սասունցի Դավիթ արտասանելուց պատմություն սարքել կամ նման ինչ-որ անկարևոր բաներից: 
> Ժող, նոր ստեղծված համակարգ է, սկի լրիվ դեռ չի էլ կայունացել, լիքը ջրեր են դեռ հոսելու, մինչև էս կառավարությունը կառավարություն դառնա, պետք չի էլի ամեն մի աննշանակ բանին կպնել ու էնքան խոսել, որ էդ մարդիկ էլ զզվեն, իրենց ընտրած ժողովուրդն էլ հետը:
> Էս մի երկու շաբաթում դեռ ոչ մի նշանակալից բան չի եղել կարծես թե, բայց էնքան խոսակցություններ են պտտվում, էլ չասած: Իմա՞ստը: 
> Եկեք ժամանակ տանք մարդկանց: Պարզ է, որ վրիպումներ էլ են լինելու, բացթողումներ էլ, ամեն ինչ էլ, բայց իրենց աջակցել ու ոգևորել է պետք, ոչ թե փետերը առած մեջքները կոտրել:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Ուղղակի պետք ա հասկանան, որ սուս մնալն էլ ա մեկ-մեկ կայֆ: Նույն Ալենի ակտիվությունը որ ՖԲ-ում նայում էի, զգացվում էր, որ էդ մարդը հլը չի հասկանում՝ հենց կոնկրետ իր համար ինչ ա փոխվել: Մեկ-մեկ վտանգավոր մոտենում էր լակոտական բազարի մակարդակին: Տենց որ փաբում նստած գրես, օկ ա, ԱԺ-ում նստած՝ չէ:

Ասենք՝ ես վստահ եմ, որ ինչ-որ կարևոր գործ արվում ա, ու չնայած ուրախ կլինեի, որ մեկ-մեկ իմանայի՝ ինչ, եթե դեռ չիմանամ էլ, շատ չեմ նեղվի: Բայց դրոշին խաչ նկարելու ու հիմնը փոխելու էդ առաջարկը ախր շատ դալբայոբ քայլ էր, հազար ներողություն: Լու՞րջ, դու տենց բանի մասին մտածելու ու հետո ՖԲ-ում ժամերով լեզվակռիվ տալու ռեսուրս ունե՞ս: Հիմնը պետք ա սարքել «Սարի սմբուլը», ոնց որ մենակ էդ ա մնացել, որ չենք պարել, մնացած ամեն ինչ փաստորեն թույն ա:

----------

ivy (05.02.2019), Lion (05.02.2019), Progart (05.02.2019), Գաղթական (05.02.2019), Ներսես_AM (05.02.2019), Շինարար (05.02.2019), Վիշապ (05.02.2019), Տրիբուն (05.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընտրություններից անմիջապես հետո էր, դրա համար աննկատ անցավ։ Նայի։


Աննկատ անցավ, քանի որ երևի տենց բան չի էլ եղել։ Ասենք, էն մարդը որը նախարար դառնալու առաջին օրը իրա կաբինետից նկարները տեղափոխում ա պատկերասրահ, ու մյուսներին էլ պարտադրում ա դա անել, հանկարծ պատկերասրահից նակրները հետ ա հանում ու տանում ա դպրոցի ֆիզկուլզալ։ Անմեղսունակություն ա, հետևապես անհնար։

----------


## Վիշապ

Մինչ օրս իմ տպավորություններով նոր իշխանություններին թվում է, թե ազատ ընտրություններն ու հավասար հնարավորությունները բավարար են, որ մնացածը իրեն իրեն դզվի, տնտեսությունն էլ ծաղկի, մնում է Մերկելի հետ շուշուտ հանդիպել, դրոշ փոխել, ասենք գրասենյակների պատերի գույնը փոխել, իրար պրեմյա տալ ու ֆեյսբուքներում կոկետություններ անել ու սպասել գանձարանում փողերի հավաքվելուն: Հույս ունեմ սխալ ա տպավորությունս: Լրատվական դաշտն էլ էլի բևեռացված ա՝ կամ սաղ թույն ա ու ծափեր, կամ ջահելները երկիրը արագ կործանում են ու Սերժին երանի ենք տալու, վայմեզ: Ոչ էն ա, ոչ էն: Բայց ինչ-որ պարապության հոտ ա գալիս: Վանո Սիրադեղյանի ասած՝ «իշխանությունները հիմարանում են, հանգստանում են»: Սահմանադրությունը փոխել ա պետք ու մտցնել կոնկրետ դրույթներ՝ հաշվետվություն, աուդիտ, հակակշռող մեխանիզմներ, որ պարապուրդի վերջը տրվի, մարդիկ գլուխները աշխատեցնեն կոնկրետ ու պրակտիկ խնդիրներ լուծելու վրա: Հայերս ազգովի ցիկլի մեջ ենք ընկած՝ ղալմաղալ-հանգստանալ-դեգեներացիա-ղալմաղալ:

----------

Lion (05.02.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (05.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էստեղ հարցն էն ա, որ իրանք իշխանության են էկել փլատակների վրա։ Ու փոխանակ երկիրը փլատակներից հանելուց խոսեն, մի կողմից խորը արհամարհական վերաբերմունք ա աղքատների նկատմամբ, մյուս կողմից՝ շոու։


Էն որ հռետորաբանությունը հիմնականում "աշխատանք, հարստացեք ու հարստացրեք բացենք աշխատատեղեր, բիզնես, ներդրումներ ․․․" ֆոնի մեջ ա, լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ու էս աղմուկի մեջ մի տեսակ հետին պլան ա մղվում են հարցը, որ մենք պոլնի խոցելի խմբեր ունենք, էտ թվում ծայրահեղ աղքատություն։ Բայց որ նայում ես, եթե մինչև էս պահը կոնկրետ որևէ բան արվել ա, հենց անապահով խավի համար ա արվել․ թոշակ, լիքը ձրի բուժումներ, դպրոցներում ու մանկապարտեզներում փողով էրեխեք ընդունելը վերացնել, հենց էսօր ՀԴՄ-ների գները 160.000 -ից 60.000 սարքել, ու հետհաշվարկ անել, որը փոքր բիզնեսի համար ա, գյուղացիների վրայից վարկերի սաղ տույժ ուտուգանքները հանել, 160.000 վարորդի վրայից տուգանքները հանել ․․․ ու սենց ․․․ էտ ամեն ինչից մարդիկ են օգտվել էլի, ՔՊ-ի օլիգարխները չեն օգտվել։ 

Պռոստը, մենք լիքը-լիքը-լիքը սպասելիքներ ունենք ու երևի էտ լավ ա։ Մի թեթև բլթոցն էլ վրեքս փիս ազդում ա։ 

Էն օրը մեկը ՏՎ-ով մի լավ բան ասեց․ քսան տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամն ա, որ լրատվամիջոցների մեծ մասը իշխանության հսկողության տակ չի։ Բնականաբար աղմուկը շատ ա ամեն ինչի շուրջը։ ՔՊ-ն էլ փաբլիք ա ահագին, ու մեկ ու մեջ չափի զգացողությունը կորում ա, ու ինչ խելքին բրդել ա սարքում են քննարկման թեմա, հենց նույն հիմնի հարցը։ Ու գնա գալիս եմ, ազգովի բան ու գործը թողած դնում վերցնում ենք։

----------

Progart (05.02.2019), Աթեիստ (05.02.2019), Արշակ (13.02.2019), Գաղթական (05.02.2019), Ներսես_AM (05.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ էլի Այվ։ Ասենք ոնց ոգևորել։ Բացարձակ մեծամասնությամբ ընտրվեցին։ Էլ ոգևորելը ոնց ա լինում։ Սասունցի Դավթից հետո ասենք Թմբկաբերդի առումն էլ արտասանի՞


Ինչ վատ կլինի՞։ Կարան ամեն նիստից առաջ մի հատ էլ ա ԱԺ նախագահությունով յարխուշտա պարեն։  :LOL:

----------

Chilly (05.02.2019), Progart (05.02.2019), Բարեկամ (05.02.2019), Գաղթական (05.02.2019), Ներսես_AM (05.02.2019), Շինարար (05.02.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, էդ արտասանելը դու նենց մի հարց ես համարում, որ անպայման ա հանգամանորեն անդրադառնալ դրա՞ն: Արտասանել, արտասանել ա, հետո՞ ինչ: Թող ուրիշ բան էլ արտասանի, եթե գտնում ա, որ դրանից իր խոսքը ավելի լավ տեղ կհասնի: Ինչ մի ահավոր բան կա դրա մեջ, որ դրել խորացել եք:
> Ոգևորելը հաստատ էն չի, որ ամեն մի անկարևոր բանը դառնա հանրային քննարկման թեմա. իրենց բանուգործից ենք խոսում, բա մե՞րը, որ էդքան ժամանակ ունենք ամեն արտասանած տողին օրերով անդրադառնալու: 
> Ժող, էդ մարդիկ լրիվ մանրադիտակի տակ են՝ որ բառը ոնց ասեցին. էդ լարվածությունը հաստատ դրական չի անդրադառնալու իրենց աշխատանքի վրա:


Այվ, ինձ համար դա իրանց գործունեության չափորոշիչ ա: Ինչի վրա են շեշտադրում՝ ցուցամոլության, ժողովրդի զգացմունքների վրա խաղալու, ընդ որում ամենապրիմիտիվ ձևով: 

Կա նախորդ հարցին պատասխանելով, որ ասում ես՝ տենց մարդ կա՞, որ սխալ չգործի, սխալ բան չասի, իսկ տենց քաղաքական գործիչ կա՞, որ իր սխալի համար չքննադատվի: Թերեզա Մեյին ով հասնում, քննադատում ա, որ նայում ես՝ երկրի համար ամենապատասխանատու պահին ահռելի բեռի տակ ա, ու ոչ մի կողմից աջակցություն չունի: Օրինակ, մեկը ես մեկ-մեկ ասում ա՝ լավ դե մեղք ա էս մարդը, սաղ թռել են, իր վրա ա մնացել, փորձում ա մի բան անի, մյուս կողմից՝ ինքն ա ստանձնել չէ՞ էդ պատասխանատվությունը: 


Նույն Միրզոյանը, Ալենը, մյուսը եթե չքննադատվեն իրանց հիմարությունների համար, պիտի մտածեն, թե տենց էլ պիտի լինի: Իրանք չեն կարծում չէ՞, որ արածները ախմախություն ա, բա չասվի՞: Լավ բան արին, չգնահատվեցի՞ն: Նույնիսկ Սերժն ա ու Քոչարյանը որ միջազգային ատյաններում մեկ-մեկ նորմալ ելույթներ էին ունենում, մարդիկ իրենց հավանությունն էին ցույց տալիս: 

Նենց չէ, որ ես էս երկրի չուզողն եմ: Հեղափոխությանը ես հեռու էի Հայաստանից, բայց էնքան հպարտ էի էդ ամենով, Նիկոլի պահվածքով, հրապարակայնությամբ և այլն, բայց ի՞նչ անեմ, որ տափականում են մանրից:

----------

Progart (05.02.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Այվ, ինձ համար դա իրանց գործունեության չափորոշիչ ա: Ինչի վրա են շեշտադրում՝ ցուցամոլության, ժողովրդի զգացմունքների վրա խաղալու, ընդ որում ամենապրիմիտիվ ձևով: 
> 
> Կա նախորդ հարցին պատասխանելով, որ ասում ես՝ տենց մարդ կա՞, որ սխալ չգործի, սխալ բան չասի, իսկ տենց քաղաքական գործիչ կա՞, որ իր սխալի համար չքննադատվի: Թերեզա Մեյին ով հասնում, քննադատում ա, որ նայում ես՝ երկրի համար ամենապատասխանատու պահին ահռելի բեռի տակ ա, ու ոչ մի կողմից աջակցություն չունի: Օրինակ, մեկը ես մեկ-մեկ ասում ա՝ լավ դե մեղք ա էս մարդը, սաղ թռել են, իր վրա ա մնացել, փորձում ա մի բան անի, մյուս կողմից՝ ինքն ա ստանձնել չէ՞ էդ պատասխանատվությունը: 
> 
> 
> Նույն Միրզոյանը, Ալենը, մյուսը եթե չքննադատվեն իրանց հիմարությունների համար, պիտի մտածեն, թե տենց էլ պիտի լինի: Իրանք չեն կարծում չէ՞, որ արածները ախմախություն ա, բա չասվի՞: Լավ բան արին, չգնահատվեցի՞ն: Նույնիսկ Սերժն ա ու Քոչարյանը որ միջազգային ատյաններում մեկ-մեկ նորմալ ելույթներ էին ունենում, մարդիկ իրենց հավանությունն էին ցույց տալիս: 
> 
> Նենց չէ, որ ես էս երկրի չուզողն եմ: Հեղափոխությանը ես հեռու էի Հայաստանից, բայց էնքան հպարտ էի էդ ամենով, Նիկոլի պահվածքով, հրապարակայնությամբ և այլն, բայց ի՞նչ անեմ, որ տափականում են մանրից:


Ես ասում եմ՝ չքննադատե՞նք, պարզ գրել եմ ՝ պետք ա քննադատել: Բայց պիտի նայենք՝ ինչի համար ենք քննադատում. ամեն բառին կպնելը հեչ լավ տոն չի, հատկապես երբ մարդիկ նոր են սկսում աշխատել, դա մենակ թևաթափ ա անելու: 
Մեյը երկու տարի ա՝ մի բրեքսիթի պայմանագիր չի կարողանում գլուխ բերել, լավ են անում, քննադատում են, դու ասում ես՝ խորհրդարանում էպոսից հատված արտասանեց, վայ, էլ ոնց կլիներ: Շատ համեմատելի բաներ են:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.02.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես ասում եմ՝ չքննադատե՞նք, պարզ գրել եմ ՝ պետք ա քննադատել: Բայց պիտի նայենք՝ ինչի համար ենք քննադատում. ամեն բառին կպնելը հեչ լավ տոն չի, հատկապես երբ մարդիկ նոր են սկսում աշխատել, դա մենակ թևաթափ ա անելու: 
> Մեյը երկու տարի ա՝ մի բրեքսիթի պայմանագիր չի կարողանում գլուխ բերել, լավ են անում, քննադատում են, դու ասում ես՝ խորհրդարանում էպոսից հատված արտասանեց, վայ, էլ ոնց կլիներ: Շատ համեմատելի բաներ են:


Նենց չի, որ զուտ Մեյից ա կախված: Մյուսները ավելի լա՞վ առաջարկ ունեն, որ Եվրամիությունը կընդունի՞: 


Իսկ էպոս արտասանելը միակ բանն ա ինչով աչքի ա ընկելը առայժմ վերոնշյալ գործիչը, ուրիշ արած եմ տեսել, էպոսի՞ց եմ կպել:

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ըհըն, հասանք Բրեքզիթ  :LOL: 

Այ բալամ, նոր աշխատել սկսելը որն ա․․․ քանի ամիս մարդը առաջին փոխվարչապետ էր, նենց էլ չհասկացանք էդ պաշտոնի գործառույթը որն ա։ Մենակ ֆեյսբուքում վեշնի մուննաթով, «ինչպես ասում էր դասականը», էպոսախառը քյանդրբազություն էր երևում, հիմա էլ նույնը ԱԺ-ում։ Դրել նախարարություն են կրճատում, դրոշի վրա նկարչություն են անում, բայց խոսքի մեկը հարցնի, էն որ սովետական պոլիտբյուրոյի նման չորս հոգով վերևները նստում են՝ դրանց արածը ի՞նչ ա։ Խոսքի Ալենի գործի անունը ի՞նչ ա, կամ՝ Լենայի։ Ասենք Արարատը լավ էպոս ցիտող ա փայտի մուրճը սեղանին խփող ա, բա էն մյուսներն ինչի՞ համար են, որ մի տարի առաջ անունը չլսված ու մշակույթը իր մեջ ունեցող Մակունցը կառավարող ֆրակցիայի ղեկավար պիտի լինի։ Ու որ քցում բռնում ես, օրենսդրական օրակարգը առաջ բրթողը ո՞վ ա՝ Արարա՞տը, Ալենն ու Լենա՞ն, թե՞ Մակունցը։ Թե՞ ամեն ինչը «տվյլաներ ենք հավաքում, փորձում ենք հասկանանք» վիճակներում ա։

Բայց ասեմ, որ Մակունցը իմ դուրն էլ ա գալիս․ գոնե որ հացազրույց են վերցնում, նենց տպավրություն չի ստեղծվում, որ դիմացդ նստած դոդոշն էս ա թունավոր լեզվով քեզ լպստելու ա․․․ ու մինչև հիմա միակն ա էս հեղափոխական քայլարշավից, ում գոնե մի երկու րոպե կարողանում եմ առանց վիդեոն x2 արագացնելու լսել, շատ էլ որ ասածների 95% տափակ ջուր ծեծոցի ա, ի վերջո մարդը քաղաքական խոսքի համեմատական լեզվաբանության ատենախոսություն ա պաշտպանել, գիտական կոչում ունի՝ ջուր ծեծելու գործում խիստ մասնագիտացած ա։ Սրա հետ մեկտեղ, քաղաքական մշակույթ չունեցող կառավարական ֆրակցիայի ղեկին իրան դնելը մի քիչ միամտություն ա․ այս պահին «իմ քայլին» enforcer ա պետք, իսկ Մակունցի մեջ այդպիսի հատկանիշներ չեն երևում։ Չեմ ուզում կանխատեսումներ անել, բայց լիքը «իշխանության հասած ջահելներ» կարող ա ավելի շուտ հիասթափվեն քան հանրությունը, ու ԱԺ-ում անկապ իրավիճակ ստեղծվի։ Դե կամ էլ Մակունցն ամբողջ ֆրակցիայի հետ մեկտեղ Նիկոլի կառավարության օրակարգի դակողն ու damage control անողը կլինի, ինչը հեչ էլ չի նպաստի խոհրդարանական քաղաքակն մշակույթի ձևավորմանը։ Մի խոսքով լավն ա, բայց շատ հույս կապելու չի։  :Jpit:

----------

Lion (05.02.2019), Յոհաննես (05.02.2019), Շինարար (05.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

էս ԱԺ-ն դեռ մի նիստ ա ունեցել, արդեն օրենսդարական օրակարգ բռթողին կորցրե՞լ եք  :LOL: 

Էտ նիստի ժամանակ որ հանձնաժողովների նախագահներին ընտրում էին, ԻՔ-ն դրած սաղին աննախադեպ հարցակոխ էր անում, ասում էինք ինչ են հավայի հարցեր տալիս, թող գործ անեն։ Որ հարց չտային, ասելու էինք, առանց մի հատ հարց տալու պեչատեցին, փոխանակ գործ անեին։ 

Երկու եքա օրենսդրական նախագիծ ա մտնում հեսա ԱԺ, Հարկայի Օրենսգիրք ու Կառավարության Կառուցվածք, Կառավարության Ծրագիրն էլ վրից։ Ու Մակունցը պարապ ա, էլի ․․․․ թող գործ անի, ի՜նչ ա հավայի հարցազրույցներ տալիս։ 

Պրեմիների համար ՊԵԿ-ին կանչում են խզարելու ԱԺ, որը էլի մեր ԱԺ- համար աննախադեպ ա, արա պարապ են, հավայի ա սաղ, թող գործ անեն։ Ի՞նչ գործ անեն։ Թող խոսքի քաղաքական մշակույթ ձևավորեն։ Ասենք, Ալենը, Միրզոյանը, Լենան մի հատ քաղաքական մշակույթի ձևավորման հայեցակարգ ու զարգացման ռազմավարություն գրեն։ Համ էլ էն սնկի պես աճած ու թերթ ու ՏՎ-ով սաղ օր հարցազրույցներ տվող քաղաքագետները կհանգստանան։ Վերջը մուրզաները կկատարվի, կտեսնեն հայեցակարգ, տեսլական, ռազմավարություն, ուղղություն ․․․ ու էլի սենց հավայի բառերի շարան ․․․․Համ էլ քսան հազար տարվա պատմություն ունեցող ազգը, որը քաղաքականություն բառի իմաստը վերջին ութ ամսում ա իմացել, ռազմավարությունը կկարդա, կկրթվի։ Հնարավոր ա Մակունցի վարքագիծն ու պահվածքն էլ մի քիչ դզվի, դառնա տնական նազանի աղջիկ, օրենքները սաղ անգիր սովորի, կամ Լիոնը կսովորացնի, որ գոհ մնա։

Ասածս ինչ ա, եթե վաբշե ասելիք կար ․․․ հա ․․․ ես գոհ եմ, հորս արև երդվում եմ։ Ես ավելի խառն էի ամեն ինչ սպասում, քան մենք հիմա ունենք։ Աչքովս բառդակ տեսել եմ ոնց ա լինում հեղափոխություններից հետո։ Մեր կառավարությանը, ԱԺ-ին, ՔՊ-ին ու վաբշե մեր սաղ ազգին հալալ ա, որ մենք էսքան կազմակերպված ենք։ Քննադատեք ինչքան սիրտներդ կուզի, մենակ հավայի բաների հետևից մի ընկեք։

----------

ivy (05.02.2019), Աթեիստ (05.02.2019), Արշակ (13.02.2019), Գաղթական (05.02.2019), Ներսես_AM (05.02.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> էս ԱԺ-ն դեռ մի նիստ ա ունեցել, արդեն օրենսդարական օրակարգ բռթողին կորցրե՞լ եք 
> 
> Էտ նիստի ժամանակ որ հանձնաժողովների նախագահներին ընտրում էին, ԻՔ-ն դրած սաղին աննախադեպ հարցակոխ էր անում, ասում էինք ինչ են հավայի հարցեր տալիս, թող գործ անեն։ Որ հարց չտային, ասելու էինք, առանց մի հատ հարց տալու պեչատեցին, փոխանակ գործ անեին։ 
> 
> Երկու եքա օրենսդրական նախագիծ ա մտնում հեսա ԱԺ, Հարկայի Օրենսգիրք ու Կառավարության Կառուցվածք, Կառավարության Ծրագիրն էլ վրից։ Ու Մակունցը պարապ ա, էլի ․․․․ թող գործ անի, ի՜նչ ա հավայի հարցազրույցներ տալիս։ 
> 
> Պրեմիների համար ՊԵԿ-ին կանչում են խզարելու ԱԺ, որը էլի մեր ԱԺ- համար աննախադեպ ա, արա պարապ են, հավայի ա սաղ, թող գործ անեն։ Ի՞նչ գործ անեն։ Թող խոսքի քաղաքական մշակույթ ձևավորեն։ Ասենք, Ալենը, Միրզոյանը, Լենան մի հատ քաղաքական մշակույթի ձևավորման հայեցակարգ ու զարգացման ռազմավարություն գրեն։ Համ էլ էն սնկի պես աճած ու թերթ ու ՏՎ-ով սաղ օր հարցազրույցներ տվող քաղաքագետները կհանգստանան։ Վերջը մուրզաները կկատարվի, կտեսնեն հայեցակարգ, տեսլական, ռազմավարություն, ուղղություն ․․․ ու էլի սենց հավայի բառերի շարան ․․․․Համ էլ քսան հազար տարվա պատմություն ունեցող ազգը, որը քաղաքականություն բառի իմաստը վերջին ութ ամսում ա իմացել, ռազմավարությունը կկարդա, կկրթվի։ Հնարավոր ա Մակունցի վարքագիծն ու պահվածքն էլ մի քիչ դզվի, դառնա տնական նազանի աղջիկ, օրենքները սաղ անգիր սովորի, կամ Լիոնը կսովորացնի, որ գոհ մնա։
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, եթե վաբշե ասելիք կար ․․․ հա ․․․ ես գոհ եմ, հորս արև երդվում եմ։ Ես ավելի խառն էի ամեն ինչ սպասում, քան մենք հիմա ունենք։ Աչքովս բառդակ տեսել եմ ոնց ա լինում հեղափոխություններից հետո։ Մեր կառավարությանը, ԱԺ-ին, ՔՊ-ին ու վաբշե մեր սաղ ազգին հալալ ա, որ մենք էսքան կազմակերպված ենք։ Քննադատեք ինչքան սիրտներդ կուզի, մենակ հավայի բաների հետևից մի ընկեք։


Դե դու կասես՝ կոնկրետ երբ քննադատելու բան լինի, որը հավայի չի: Թե չէ ես գլուխ չեմ հանում: Ինձ թվում ա՝ քննադատելի ա, պարզվում ա՝ հավայի բան ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե դու կասես՝ կոնկրետ երբ քննադատելու բան լինի, որը հավայի չի: Թե չէ ես գլուխ չեմ հանում: Ինձ թվում ա՝ քննադատելի ա, պարզվում ա՝ հավայի բան ա:


Շին ջան, ես չեմ ասի, դու սաղից լավ ինքդ կջոկես։  :LOL:  Դոկտոր մարդ ես ․․․․  :Tongue:  Ու կոնկրետ դու կարաս ինչքան ուզում ես քննադատես, ռազ որ ինձ ես հարցնում։ 

Ընկեր, ասենք իմ վրա էլ ազդում, որ Ալենը նատուռի պարապությունից ընկել հիմնի հետևից։ Ախմախություն ա դա, ոնց որ ինքս էլ մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ, ու հետդ լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց դե սենց մի բան ասեմ, որ հասկանաս էլի ինչ եմ ուզում ասեմ․ եթե մենք ազգովի ամեն հավայի բան սարքեն օրերով քննդատելու առարկա, քննադատության արժեքն էլ կընկնի։ Էկեք նենց բաներ քննադատենք, որ քննադատելն էլ օգուտ լինի։ Իսկ հիմնի հարցը օրերով քննադատելը օգուտ ա մենակ Ալենին, քանի որ իրա բլթցրած ախմախությունը մնում ա օրակարգում, ինքն էլ հետը։  :LOL: 

Օրինակ, Բյուրի ասած աղքատների, կամ համահարթ եկամտհարկի անարդարացի լինելու, կամ կառավարության կառուցվածքը հնարավոր ա անոռուգլուխ  փոխելու հարցերը լուրջ հարցեր են, որ պիտի ծերից ծեր լուրջ քննակվի էլ, քննադատվի էլ ինչքան պետք ա։ Բայց լիքը լուրջ մարդ, ասենք դու, փիս նեղվում ա շարքային բլթոցից ու սկսում ա զուգահեռներ անցկացնել նախկիններ հետ։ Չգիտե, թե էս ինչքանով ա նորմալ, էլի ․․․

----------

Աթեիստ (05.02.2019), Արշակ (13.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Իսկ էնպիսի քաղաքական գործիչ կա՞, որ երբևէ չի տուֆտել: Կամ էնպիսի մարդ կա՞, որ սխալ չի անում:
> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ պիտի քննադատաբար մոտենալ ու սխալները աչքները մտցնել, բայց չեմ հասկանում ինչ կարիք կա օրինակ՝ Սասունցի Դավիթ արտասանելուց պատմություն սարքել կամ նման ինչ-որ անկարևոր բաներից: 
> Ժող, նոր ստեղծված համակարգ է, սկի լրիվ դեռ չի էլ կայունացել, լիքը ջրեր են դեռ հոսելու, մինչև էս կառավարությունը կառավարություն դառնա, պետք չի էլի ամեն մի աննշանակ բանին կպնել ու էնքան խոսել, որ էդ մարդիկ էլ զզվեն, իրենց ընտրած ժողովուրդն էլ հետը:
> Էս մի երկու շաբաթում դեռ ոչ մի նշանակալից բան չի եղել կարծես թե, բայց էնքան խոսակցություններ են պտտվում, էլ չասած: Իմա՞ստը: 
> Եկեք ժամանակ տանք մարդկանց: Պարզ է, որ վրիպումներ էլ են լինելու, բացթողումներ էլ, ամեն ինչ էլ, բայց իրենց աջակցել ու ոգևորել է պետք, ոչ թե փետերը առած մեջքները կոտրել:


Տալիս ենք, էլի, *ivy* ջան, էս որ ասում ենք, ամենևին էլ սերժաքոչական թարախ սռաչը չի, էս, ոնց որ ասենք՝ հարազատ քուրդ կամ ախպերդ մի բան անի, հարազատաբար արտահայտվես...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Բոցն էն ա, որ էսքան մարդ *լուրջ-լուրջ* գրում են, որ հիմնը քննարկելն էս պահին *լուրջ* չի  :LOL: 

Ու ոչ միայն հիմնը, նույն էլ գրաբարը։ Բուն թեման էդքան չկա, ինչքան իրա քննարկում են լուրջ մարդիկ։ Ոնց որ Նիկոլը Պուտինի հետ հանդիպումից դուրս գա, ու սաղ քննարկեն իրա անճաշակ կոստը։ Հա, իրան չի սազում, բայց արդյո՞ք տենց քննարկման թեմայա։

----------

Տրիբուն (05.02.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, ես չեմ ասի, դու սաղից լավ ինքդ կջոկես։  Դոկտոր մարդ ես ․․․․  Ու կոնկրետ դու կարաս ինչքան ուզում ես քննադատես, ռազ որ ինձ ես հարցնում։ 
> 
> Ընկեր, ասենք իմ վրա էլ ազդում, որ Ալենը նատուռի պարապությունից ընկել հիմնի հետևից։ Ախմախություն ա դա, ոնց որ ինքս էլ մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ, ու հետդ լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց դե սենց մի բան ասեմ, որ հասկանաս էլի ինչ եմ ուզում ասեմ․ եթե մենք ազգովի ամեն հավայի բան սարքեն օրերով քննդատելու առարկա, քննադատության արժեքն էլ կընկնի։ Էկեք նենց բաներ քննադատենք, որ քննադատելն էլ օգուտ լինի։ Իսկ հիմնի հարցը օրերով քննադատելը օգուտ ա մենակ Ալենին, քանի որ իրա բլթցրած ախմախությունը մնում ա օրակարգում, ինքն էլ հետը։ 
> 
> Օրինակ, Բյուրի ասած աղքատների, կամ համահարթ եկամտհարկի անարդարացի լինելու, կամ կառավարության կառուցվածքը հնարավոր ա անոռուգլուխ  փոխելու հարցերը լուրջ հարցեր են, որ պիտի ծերից ծեր լուրջ քննակվի էլ, քննադատվի էլ ինչքան պետք ա։ Բայց լիքը լուրջ մարդ, ասենք դու, փիս նեղվում ա շարքային բլթոցից ու սկսում ա զուգահեռներ անցկացնել նախկիններ հետ։ Չգիտե, թե էս ինչքանով ա նորմալ, էլի ․․․


Տրիբուն ջան, ես մշակութաբան եմ, եթե դոկտորից ես կպնում  :Wink:  ինձ վրա առաջինը մշակութային տարրերն են ազդում, ի՞նչ անեմ:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> էս ԱԺ-ն դեռ մի նիստ ա ունեցել, արդեն օրենսդարական օրակարգ բռթողին կորցրե՞լ եք


Ոչ թե կորցրել ենք, այլ չենք էլ գտել... իմ համար խնդալու ա, որ նախագահությունը թողած դու Մակունցի հետ ես հույս կապում, մթոմ իր պաշտոնը ինչ ա էլի խորհրդարանում, կամ իրան ով ա հարցնելու, եթե պահը թեժանա։




> Էտ նիստի ժամանակ որ հանձնաժողովների նախագահներին ընտրում էին, ԻՔ-ն դրած սաղին աննախադեպ հարցակոխ էր անում, ասում էինք ինչ են հավայի հարցեր տալիս, թող գործ անեն։ Որ հարց չտային, ասելու էինք, առանց մի հատ հարց տալու պեչատեցին, փոխանակ գործ անեին։ 
> 
> Երկու եքա օրենսդրական նախագիծ ա մտնում հեսա ԱԺ, Հարկայի Օրենսգիրք ու Կառավարության Կառուցվածք, Կառավարության Ծրագիրն էլ վրից։ Ու Մակունցը պարապ ա, էլի ․․․․ թող գործ անի, ի՜նչ ա հավայի հարցազրույցներ տալիս։


Էս դեմագոգիայի իմաստը չհասկացա  :LOL: 




> Պրեմիների համար ՊԵԿ-ին կանչում են խզարելու ԱԺ, որը էլի մեր ԱԺ- համար աննախադեպ ա, արա պարապ են, հավայի ա սաղ, թող գործ անեն։


Մի րոպե, կարո՞ղ ա դու մի բանից տեղյակ ես, որ մենք տեղյակ չենք։ Իմ տեսածով էտի դասական աչքին թոզ թափոցի էր, որ տեսեք-տեսեք, կանչում՝ խզարում ենք, բայց հետո էլ վրից ասում են «մենակ աշխատավարձով ապրող մարդիկ են»։ Դրա խզարելը ո՞րն էր... թող մի երկու հատ էլ մեզ տենց խզարեն, բայց մենակ պարգևավճարից հետո, էլի:  :LOL:  Էս ա մի հատ էլ ֆիննախին պիտի կանչեն խզարեն, երևի թոզի մեշոկը դեռ չի դատարկվել, դե հետո էլ մարզպետներին՝ մեկ առ մեկ... թե՞ էդ արդեն անցած շաբաթ-կիրակի եղավ, ուղղակի էնքան փակ ու գաղտնի էր, որ Մակունցը չէր հասցրել դեպի դարապասները վազեր, որ լրագրողներին պրոպուսկ տային ԱԺ-ի տարածք մտնելու, չիմացանք էլ ոնց խզարին՝ խեղճ մարզպետներ....




> Ի՞նչ գործ անեն։ Թող խոսքի քաղաքական մշակույթ ձևավորեն։ Ասենք, Ալենը, Միրզոյանը, Լենան մի հատ քաղաքական մշակույթի ձևավորման հայեցակարգ ու զարգացման ռազմավարություն գրեն։ Համ էլ էն սնկի պես աճած ու թերթ ու ՏՎ-ով սաղ օր հարցազրույցներ տվող քաղաքագետները կհանգստանան։ Վերջը մուրզաները կկատարվի, կտեսնեն հայեցակարգ, տեսլական, ռազմավարություն, ուղղություն ․․․ ու էլի սենց հավայի բառերի շարան ․․․․Համ էլ քսան հազար տարվա պատմություն ունեցող ազգը, որը քաղաքականություն բառի իմաստը վերջին ութ ամսում ա իմացել, ռազմավարությունը կկարդա, կկրթվի։ Հնարավոր ա Մակունցի վարքագիծն ու պահվածքն էլ մի քիչ դզվի, դառնա տնական նազանի աղջիկ, օրենքները սաղ անգիր սովորի, կամ Լիոնը կսովորացնի, որ գոհ մնա։


Հոպար, հլը որ դու ես մենակ «պիտի տվյալներ հավաքենք, ուսումնասիրենք, հասկանանք ոնց ու ինչ» թոզ փչոցիների հետքով հույսեր կապում, մթոմ հասկանալու բան կա էլի, ինքդ էլ ասիր, որ օրենսդրական լազեյկա ա, փակել ա պետք, բայց ոնցոր կարծես առանց մոնիթորինգի, ու մոնիթորինգի մոնիթորինգի էդ հարցը չի լուծվի, մինչև մենք էլ ստեղ հույսեր արծարծենք, վրից էլ մի հատ հույսերի մնիթորինգ անենք։




> Ասածս ինչ ա, եթե վաբշե ասելիք կար ․․․ հա ․․․ ես գոհ եմ, հորս արև երդվում եմ։ Ես ավելի խառն էի ամեն ինչ սպասում, քան մենք հիմա ունենք։ Աչքովս բառդակ տեսել եմ ոնց ա լինում հեղափոխություններից հետո։ Մեր կառավարությանը, ԱԺ-ին, ՔՊ-ին ու վաբշե մեր սաղ ազգին հալալ ա, որ մենք էսքան կազմակերպված ենք։ Քննադատեք ինչքան սիրտներդ կուզի, մենակ հավայի բաների հետևից մի ընկեք։


Ախպեր զրից ա անում ենք, ոտ ու ձեռ ես ընկել... Ալենը հավայի ա, ասում ենք՝ հավայի ա, Մակունցը նազելի ա, ասում ենք՝ վա՜խ, էն մյուսն էլ էպոսներից ա լավ, ուզում ենք տանենք մի քիչ դպրոցներում երեխաներին օրինակ ծառայի, մինչև Լենան լուռ-լուռ տեսնենք ոնց ա էդ դառմայեդներին մի գործի դնում, ինքդ ասիր՝ էս ա հարկեր-մարկեր կառավարության կազմ, բան են խզարելու։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աննկատ անցավ, քանի որ երևի տենց բան չի էլ եղել։ Ասենք, էն մարդը որը նախարար դառնալու առաջին օրը իրա կաբինետից նկարները տեղափոխում ա պատկերասրահ, ու մյուսներին էլ պարտադրում ա դա անել, հանկարծ պատկերասրահից նակրները հետ ա հանում ու տանում ա դպրոցի ֆիզկուլզալ։ Անմեղսունակություն ա, հետևապես անհնար։


Հաստատ էղել ա, ֆբ֊ում մի քանի տարբեր լինք պտտվում էր, ուղղակի էդ ժամանակ սաղ ուրիշ շուխուռներով էին խառը։ Էղած չլիներ, Մակունցը կհերքեր։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հաստատ էղել ա, ֆբ֊ում մի քանի տարբեր լինք պտտվում էր, ուղղակի էդ ժամանակ սաղ ուրիշ շուխուռներով էին խառը։ Էղած չլիներ, Մակունցը կհերքեր։






(18:46-ից նայեք, եթե այդտեղից չբացի)

Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, խոսքը մենակ մի կտավի մասին էր, որ պիտի տարբեր դպրոցներով պտտեին, նենց չի էլի, որ հետևի մուտքից խրձով նկարները մի հատ տաքսու բագաժնիկն են լցնելու ու տանեն դպրոցներով բաժանեն։

----------

Տրիբուն (06.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> (18:46-ից նայեք, եթե այդտեղից չբացի)
> 
> Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, խոսքը մենակ մի կտավի մասին էր, որ պիտի տարբեր դպրոցներով պտտեին, նենց չի էլի, որ հետևի մուտքից խրձով նկարները մի հատ տաքսու բագաժնիկն են լցնելու ու տանեն դպրոցներով բաժանեն։


Քանի հատ ուզում ա, լինի։ Թանգարանի ամենաթանկ կտավներից մեկը հանում, տանում են դպրոցներով պտտացնելու՞։

----------


## Lion

> Մինչ օրս իմ տպավորություններով նոր իշխանություններին թվում է, թե *ազատ ընտրություններն ու հավասար հնարավորությունները բավարար են, որ մնացածը իրեն իրեն դզվի, տնտեսությունն էլ ծաղկ*ի, մնում է Մերկելի հետ շուշուտ հանդիպել, դրոշ փոխել, ասենք գրասենյակների պատերի գույնը փոխել, իրար պրեմյա տալ ու ֆեյսբուքներում կոկետություններ անել ու սպասել գանձարանում փողերի հավաքվելուն: Հույս ունեմ սխալ ա տպավորությունս: Լրատվական դաշտն էլ էլի բևեռացված ա՝ կամ սաղ թույն ա ու ծափեր, կամ ջահելները երկիրը արագ կործանում են ու Սերժին երանի ենք տալու, վայմեզ: Ոչ էն ա, ոչ էն: Բայց ինչ-որ պարապության հոտ ա գալիս: Վանո Սիրադեղյանի ասած՝ «իշխանությունները հիմարանում են, հանգստանում են»: *Սահմանադրությունը փոխել ա պետք* ու մտցնել կոնկրետ դրույթներ՝ հաշվետվություն, աուդիտ, հակակշռող մեխանիզմներ, որ պարապուրդի վերջը տրվի, *մարդիկ գլուխները աշխատեցնեն կոնկրետ ու պրակտիկ խնդիրներ լուծելու վրա*: Հայերս ազգովի ցիկլի մեջ ենք ընկած՝ ղալմաղալ-հանգստանալ-դեգեներացիա-ղալմաղալ:


Էս հաշվեք ես եմ ասել  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչ թե կորցրել ենք, այլ չենք էլ գտել... իմ համար խնդալու ա, որ նախագահությունը թողած դու Մակունցի հետ ես հույս կապում, մթոմ իր պաշտոնը ինչ ա էլի խորհրդարանում, կամ իրան ով ա հարցնելու, եթե պահը թեժանա։
> 
> 
> Էս դեմագոգիայի իմաստը չհասկացա 
> 
> 
> Մի րոպե, կարո՞ղ ա դու մի բանից տեղյակ ես, որ մենք տեղյակ չենք։ Իմ տեսածով էտի դասական աչքին թոզ թափոցի էր, որ տեսեք-տեսեք, կանչում՝ խզարում ենք, բայց հետո էլ վրից ասում են «մենակ աշխատավարձով ապրող մարդիկ են»։ Դրա խզարելը ո՞րն էր... թող մի երկու հատ էլ մեզ տենց խզարեն, բայց մենակ պարգևավճարից հետո, էլի:  Էս ա մի հատ էլ ֆիննախին պիտի կանչեն խզարեն, երևի թոզի մեշոկը դեռ չի դատարկվել, դե հետո էլ մարզպետներին՝ մեկ առ մեկ... թե՞ էդ արդեն անցած շաբաթ-կիրակի եղավ, ուղղակի էնքան փակ ու գաղտնի էր, որ Մակունցը չէր հասցրել դեպի դարապասները վազեր, որ լրագրողներին պրոպուսկ տային ԱԺ-ի տարածք մտնելու, չիմացանք էլ ոնց խզարին՝ խեղճ մարզպետներ....
> 
> 
> ...


Ընկեր, քո համար էլ ոնց որ սաղ թոզփչոցի ա։ Ասա ի՞նչ անեն, որ համոզվենք գործ են անում։ Լապատկա տա՞նք ձեռները հելնեն հող փորեն։ 

Մակունցի գործն էլ շատ կարևոր գործ ա, ինքն ա համակարգելու խմբակցության սաղ քննարկումներն ու քվեարկությունները։ Մի բան որ սխալ գնաց, իրա վզին ա մնալու։ Իսկ էտ 88 հոգանոց խմբակցությունում հանգիստ կարա լիքը բան թարս գնա։ Ինչցի՞ ենք խաբար, գլխավոր բլթոցներ դեռ առջևում են։ Դեռ գրաբար ա եղել ու սասնա բարբառ, հեսա ամհարիկն ու բանտուն ա մտնելու  :LOL:  Ուժերներդ պահեք, որ հինգ տարի ջան ենք ասելու։ 

Նախագահությանը ի՞նչ կա, իրանց համար վերընգած են։ Հենա Ալենը պարապությունից հիմն ա փոխում, Լենայի աչքն էլ քանի շաբաթ ա կպել ա, ձենը դուրս չի գալիս։ Մակունցը առավոտից սաղի բլթոցներն ա սվաղում ոնց կարում ա։  

Վոբշեմ, չգիեմ ով ոնց ես իմ ընտրյալների հետ լիքը հույսեր եմ կապում ու հինգ տարի, ընտրական մի ցիկլ, ժամանակ եմ տալիս իրանց։ Կյանքում առաջին անգամ իշխանություն եմ ընտրել, իրանք լիքը գործ ունեն անելու ու անելու են։ Արդեն լիքը-լիքը-լիքը բան արել են ու անում անում են, բայց մենք խասյաթի համաձայն մուննաթ ու դժգոհություն պիտի հայնենք։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Փոքր և միջին հարկ վճարողներին նոր սերնդի ՀԴՄ-ները կտրամադրվի 60000 դրամով

Էս լուրը օրինակ սենց կանցնի կգնա էլի, ոչ էլ ուշադրություն դարձնող կլինի։ Բայց հիմնի հարցը դեռ մի տարի կդնեն կվերցնեն։

----------

Progart (12.02.2019), Աթեիստ (06.02.2019), Գաղթական (06.02.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ընկեր, քո համար էլ ոնց որ սաղ թոզփչոցի ա։ Ասա ի՞նչ անեն, որ համոզվենք գործ են անում։ Լապատկա տա՞նք ձեռները հելնեն հող փորեն։ 
> 
> Մակունցի գործն էլ շատ կարևոր գործ ա, ինքն ա համակարգելու խմբակցության սաղ քննարկումներն ու քվեարկությունները։ Մի բան որ սխալ գնաց, իրա վզին ա մնալու։ Իսկ էտ 88 հոգանոց խմբակցությունում հանգիստ կարա լիքը բան թարս գնա։ Ինչցի՞ ենք խաբար, գլխավոր բլթոցներ դեռ առջևում են։ Դեռ գրաբար ա եղել ու սասնա բարբառ, հեսա ամհարիկն ու բանտուն ա մտնելու  Ուժերներդ պահեք, որ հինգ տարի ջան ենք ասելու։ 
> 
> Նախագահությանը ի՞նչ կա, իրանց համար վերընգած են։ Հենա Ալենը պարապությունից հիմն ա փոխում, Լենայի աչքն էլ քանի շաբաթ ա կպել ա, ձենը դուրս չի գալիս։ Մակունցը առավոտից սաղի բլթոցներն ա սվաղում ոնց կարում ա։  
> 
> Վոբշեմ, չգիեմ ով ոնց ես իմ ընտրյալների հետ լիքը հույսեր եմ կապում ու հինգ տարի, ընտրական մի ցիկլ, ժամանակ եմ տալիս իրանց։ Կյանքում առաջին անգամ իշխանություն եմ ընտրել, իրանք լիքը գործ ունեն անելու ու անելու են։ Արդեն լիքը-լիքը-լիքը բան արել են ու անում անում են, բայց մենք խասյաթի համաձայն մուննաթ ու դժգոհություն պիտի հայնենք։


ես նենց հասկացա, որ մոտավորապես նույն կարծիքի ենք էս ամենի մասին, ուղղակի դու օպտիմիստ ես, ես էլ՝ պոֆիգիստ  :LOL: 

ինչ անելու պահով... էդ անտերը թող մարդավարի խոսնակի ինստիտուտ ձևավորեն՝ իր փոքր բաժնով, ու ալեններին խրախուսեն, որ տուֆտելուց առաջ մի հատ խոսնակի աշխատակազմի հետ թեթև խորհրդակցի (կառավարության խոսնակ, «իմ քայլը» խմբակցության խոսնակ, ու տենց)։ Ու ժամացույցի նման խոսնակը տեղեկատվություն տարածի. ամեն կեսօրին մի հատ ընթրիքից առաջ արագ տեղեկատվություն, թե վարչապետը ուր ա, ինչ ա անում, Մակունցը ում ա էսօր խզարելու ու ում հետևից ա սվաղել-սրփելու, տենց բաներ, որոշ դեպքերում հրատապ ասուլիսներով, որ հետո չսկսեն ասել լրատվամիջոցները սենց-նենց... Նիկոլն էլ թող էլի իրա իրիգունվա ՖԲ-յական գողտրիկ տաղավարը բաց պահի, խոսնակի ասածներին ավելացնի։ Հիմա էլ խո ընտրված իշխանություն են, ու ինստիտուցիոնալ լուծումներ էին ուզում, դե սկսեք ձեր շատերի մասնագիտականից՝ տեղեկատվության տարածման շուրջ գործող ինստիտուտ ձևավորեք։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.02.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Փոքր և միջին հարկ վճարողներին նոր սերնդի ՀԴՄ-ները կտրամադրվի 60000 դրամով
> 
> Էս լուրը օրինակ սենց կանցնի կգնա էլի, ոչ էլ ուշադրություն դարձնող կլինի։ Բայց հիմնի հարցը դեռ մի տարի կդնեն կվերցնեն։


Հիմա էլ ասում են, եթե կարային էդ գնով տային բա խի էին 160.000 ով վաճառում? ու էդ սարքել են մատի փաթաթան։ Դառել են փնթփնթան դեմագոգներ։

----------


## Lion

> Փոքր և միջին հարկ վճարողներին նոր սերնդի ՀԴՄ-ները կտրամադրվի 60000 դրամով
> 
> Էս լուրը օրինակ սենց կանցնի կգնա էլի, ոչ էլ ուշադրություն դարձնող կլինի։ Բայց հիմնի հարցը դեռ մի տարի կդնեն կվերցնեն։


Ես էրեկվանից նկատել եմ, ապրեն, իրոք ռեալ արդյունք է: Այ սենց բաներ պետք է անել՝ ռեալ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես նենց հասկացա, որ մոտավորապես նույն կարծիքի ենք էս ամենի մասին, ուղղակի դու օպտիմիստ ես, ես էլ՝ պոֆիգիստ 
> 
> ինչ անելու պահով... էդ անտերը թող մարդավարի խոսնակի ինստիտուտ ձևավորեն՝ իր փոքր բաժնով, ու ալեններին խրախուսեն, որ տուֆտելուց առաջ մի հատ խոսնակի աշխատակազմի հետ թեթև խորհրդակցի (կառավարության խոսնակ, «իմ քայլը» խմբակցության խոսնակ, ու տենց)։ Ու ժամացույցի նման խոսնակը տեղեկատվություն տարածի. ամեն կեսօրին մի հատ ընթրիքից առաջ արագ տեղեկատվություն, թե վարչապետը ուր ա, ինչ ա անում, Մակունցը ում ա էսօր խզարելու ու ում հետևից ա սվաղել-սրփելու, տենց բաներ, որոշ դեպքերում հրատապ ասուլիսներով, որ հետո չսկսեն ասել լրատվամիջոցները սենց-նենց... Նիկոլն էլ թող էլի իրա իրիգունվա ՖԲ-յական գողտրիկ տաղավարը բաց պահի, խոսնակի ասածներին ավելացնի։ Հիմա էլ խո ընտրված իշխանություն են, ու ինստիտուցիոնալ լուծումներ էին ուզում, դե սկսեք ձեր շատերի մասնագիտականից՝ տեղեկատվության տարածման շուրջ գործող ինստիտուտ ձևավորեք։


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ հետդ։ Մենակ մի փոքր բան ավելացնեմ։ Խոսնակների ինստիտուտը դեռ ՀՀԿ֊ի վախտերով էր ձևավորված։ Չգիտեմ՝ հեղափոխությունից հետո էդ հաստիքները վերացրի՞ն, թե՞ Ալենի ու մյուսների դեբիլության շնորհիվ նրանք էլ են պարապ մնացել։ Բայց մի բան գիտեմ. հեղափոխությունից կարճ ժամանակ անց մի խումբ լրագրողներ նամակ գրեցին, թե՝ նոր իշխանությունները ֆեյսբուքով հաղորդակցվելով՝ խուսափում են լրագրողների հետ շփումից, խոսնակներն էլ զանգերի չեն պատասխանում։ Իշխանությունները չլսեցին, նույն ձև շարունակեցին։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ հետդ։ Մենակ մի փոքր բան ավելացնեմ։ Խոսնակների ինստիտուտը դեռ ՀՀԿ֊ի վախտերով էր ձևավորված։ Չգիտեմ՝ հեղափոխությունից հետո էդ հաստիքները վերացրի՞ն, թե՞ Ալենի ու մյուսների դեբիլության շնորհիվ նրանք էլ են պարապ մնացել։ Բայց մի բան գիտեմ. հեղափոխությունից կարճ ժամանակ անց մի խումբ լրագրողներ նամակ գրեցին, թե՝ նոր իշխանությունները ֆեյսբուքով հաղորդակցվելով՝ խուսափում են լրագրողների հետ շփումից, խոսնակներն էլ զանգերի չեն պատասխանում։ Իշխանությունները չլսեցին, նույն ձև շարունակեցին։


Հաստիքները հաստատ կան, ու ոնց որ բոլորը ունեն։ Գոնե վարչապետն ու փոխվարչապետները հաստատ ունեն։ Հենա Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանին էլ մի քանի օր առաջ նշանակեցին վարչապետի խոսնակ։ Թե ինչքանով ա արդյունավետ, չեմ կարա ասեմ։ 

ԱԳՆ մամլո խոսնակն ա շատ դուրս գալիս, Նաղդալյան Աննան, շատ լուրջ ու պատրաստված դեմք ա երևում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հաստիքները հաստատ կան, ու ոնց որ բոլորը ունեն։ Գոնե վարչապետն ու փոխվարչապետները հաստատ ունեն։ Հենա Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանին էլ մի քանի օր առաջ նշանակեցին վարչապետի խոսնակ։ Թե ինչքանով ա արդյունավետ, չեմ կարա ասեմ։ 
> 
> ԱԳՆ մամլո խոսնակն ա շատ դուրս գալիս, Նաղդալյան Աննան, շատ լուրջ ու պատրաստված դեմք ա երևում։


Կադաստրի պետի մամլո խոսնակն էլ մամաս ա  :LOL:  Ինքը հաստատ լիքը գործ ա անում, բայց դե կադաստրի պետն էլ ա լիքը գործ անում, նենց որ դժվար ա ասել օրինակ Ալենի խոսնակն ինչով ա զբաղված  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կադաստրի պետի մամլո խոսնակն էլ մամաս ա  Ինքը հաստատ լիքը գործ ա անում, բայց դե կադաստրի պետն էլ ա լիքը գործ անում, նենց որ դժվար ա ասել օրինակ Ալենի խոսնակն ինչով ա զբաղված


Բայց նայի, նոր Կառավարության նիստն էր, ծերից ծեր օնլայն հաղորդվում էր։ Նիստից հետո դուրս եկան, բոլորը հատ հատ լրագրողների հետփվեցին, ամեն մեկը մի 10-15 րոպե հարցերին պատասխանում էր։ Սրանից թափանցիկ չի լինում էլի։ Իսկ էս կարգի թափանցաիկության պարագայուն բլթցներն անխուսափելի են։ Ալենին էլ կարելի ա մարսել, էլի, ինքը բան չունի անելու, խոսնակն էլ երևի նոր հիմնի տեքստն ա գրում։

----------

Progart (12.02.2019), Աթեիստ (06.02.2019), Արշակ (13.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մարդ արդեն չգիտի՝ էս համընդհանուր գրական֊պոետիկ վիճակների վրա խնդա՞, թե՞ լացի։
Հիմա էլ Հրանտ Մաթևոսյանին օգտագործելով՝ ասում ա, որ աղքատությունը ուղեղում ա։ Է եթե ուղեղում էր, հեղափոխությունն ու՞մ էր պետք։ Ու՞ր եք, Նիկոլի փաստաբաններ, էկեք պաշտպանեք, տեսնեմ էս անգամ ի՞նչն եմ սխալ հասկացել։

----------

Ծլնգ (12.02.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մարդ արդեն չգիտի՝ էս համընդհանուր գրական֊պոետիկ վիճակների վրա խնդա՞, թե՞ լացի։
> Հիմա էլ Հրանտ Մաթևոսյանին օգտագործելով՝ ասում ա, որ աղքատությունը ուղեղում ա։ Է եթե ուղեղում էր, հեղափոխությունն ու՞մ էր պետք։ Ու՞ր եք, Նիկոլի փաստաբաններ, էկեք պաշտպանեք, տեսնեմ էս անգամ ի՞նչն եմ սխալ հասկացել։


Սխալ չի ասում՝ աշխարհում աղքատների գերակշիռ մասը անճարներ են, այսինքն նախաձեռնությունից, շատ աշխատանքից, մրցակցությունից, փոփոխություններից ու ռիսկերից վախեցող մարդիկ, որոնք հույսները դնում են պետության, Աստծո, բարեկամների ու էլ ամեն ինչի վրա, բացի իրենցից, իսկ աղքատության պատճառներն էլ իրենց համոզմամբ իրենից դուրս են: Էն որ աղքատությունը նաև հոգեբանական խնդիր է, էդ մասին լիքը հոդվածներ ու ուսումնասիրություններ կան, նորություն չի: Օրինակ սովետական համակարգը բոլոր տիպի մարդկանց համար աշխատատեղ էր նախատեսում կախված կրթությունից (առանց ունակությունները հաշվի առնելու), ինչը լիքը մարդկանց մոտ սպանեց նախաձեռնողականությունը ու սա դեռ շատերի մոտ իներցիայով մնում է: Հայաստանը մոտ ապագայում սոցիալիստական երկիր դառնելու շանսեր պրակտիկորեն չունի, հետևաբար Նիկոլը ստիպված ա մարդկանց հորդորելու, որ ուղեղներին ու ձեռքերին զոռ տան, այլընտրանք չկա:

----------

Progart (12.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սխալ չի ասում՝ աշխարհում աղքատների գերակշիռ մասը անճարներ են, այսինքն նախաձեռնությունից, շատ աշխատանքից, մրցակցությունից, փոփոխություններից ու ռիսկերից վախեցող մարդիկ, որոնք հույսները դնում են պետության, Աստծո, բարեկամների ու էլ ամեն ինչի վրա, բացի իրենցից, իսկ աղքատության պատճառներն էլ իրենց համոզմամբ իրենից դուրս են: Էն որ աղքատությունը նաև հոգեբանական խնդիր է, էդ մասին լիքը հոդվածներ ու ուսումնասիրություններ կան, նորություն չի: Օրինակ սովետական համակարգը բոլոր տիպի մարդկանց համար աշխատատեղ էր նախատեսում կախված կրթությունից (առանց ունակությունները հաշվի առնելու), ինչը լիքը մարդկանց մոտ սպանեց նախաձեռնողականությունը ու սա դեռ շատերի մոտ իներցիայով մնում է: Հայաստանը մոտ ապագայում սոցիալիստական երկիր դառնելու շանսեր պրակտիկորեն չունի, հետևաբար Նիկոլը ստիպված ա մարդկանց հորդորելու, որ ուղեղներին ու ձեռքերին զոռ տան, այլընտրանք չկա:


Դու գոնե ազնիվ ես, ուղղակի կիսում ես Նիկոլի գաղափարները։ Ես էլ կարամ լիքը հետազոտություններ դեմ տամ, որ սոցիալ մոբիլությունը կատաղի կապիտալիստական հասարակարգերում միֆ ա, որ առանց պետական աջակցության հնարավոր չի։ Կարամ նաև ասեմ, որ աղքատությունը նախաձեռնողականության հետ կապ չունի։ Լիքը մարդ կա, որ փող չի ունեցել, որ կրթություն ստանա, չի ուզում առողջությունն ու կյանքը վտանգի հանուն մի երկու կոպեկի, լիքը մարդ էլ վտանգում ա։ Բայց դե հավես չկա ձախ֊աջ բանավեճի մեջ մտնելու, մեկ ա ո՛չ դու ես ինձ համոզելու, ո՛չ ես քեզ։ Ավելի շատ սպասում եմ Նիկոլին կպած ձախ հանողների ու իրանք իրանց ձախ համարողների արձագանքին։

----------


## Lion

> Մարդ արդեն չգիտի՝ էս համընդհանուր գրական֊պոետիկ վիճակների վրա խնդա՞, թե՞ լացի։
> Հիմա էլ Հրանտ Մաթևոսյանին օգտագործելով՝ ասում ա, որ աղքատությունը ուղեղում ա։ Է եթե ուղեղում էր, հեղափոխությունն ու՞մ էր պետք։ Ու՞ր եք, Նիկոլի փաստաբաններ, էկեք պաշտպանեք, տեսնեմ էս անգամ ի՞նչն եմ սխալ հասկացել։


Անկեղծ ասած՝ հեքիաթներից ես հոգնել եմ…

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մարդ արդեն չգիտի՝ էս համընդհանուր գրական֊պոետիկ վիճակների վրա խնդա՞, թե՞ լացի։
> Հիմա էլ Հրանտ Մաթևոսյանին օգտագործելով՝ ասում ա, որ աղքատությունը ուղեղում ա։ Է եթե ուղեղում էր, հեղափոխությունն ու՞մ էր պետք։ Ու՞ր եք, Նիկոլի փաստաբաններ, էկեք պաշտպանեք, տեսնեմ էս անգամ ի՞նչն եմ սխալ հասկացել։


բայց դու հլը զգա. իջևանցին Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան ա քաղվածում, ինչին ի պատասխան վանաձորցին Սևակով ա արձագանքում... հուսանք էպոսից էլ անմաս չի մնացել քննարկումը  :LOL: 




> Դու գոնե ազնիվ ես, ուղղակի կիսում ես Նիկոլի գաղափարները։ Ես էլ կարամ լիքը հետազոտություններ դեմ տամ, որ սոցիալ մոբիլությունը կատաղի կապիտալիստական հասարակարգերում միֆ ա, որ առանց պետական աջակցության հնարավոր չի։ Կարամ նաև ասեմ, որ աղքատությունը նախաձեռնողականության հետ կապ չունի։ Լիքը մարդ կա, որ փող չի ունեցել, որ կրթություն ստանա, չի ուզում առողջությունն ու կյանքը վտանգի հանուն մի երկու կոպեկի, լիքը մարդ էլ վտանգում ա։ Բայց դե հավես չկա ձախ֊աջ բանավեճի մեջ մտնելու, մեկ ա ո՛չ դու ես ինձ համոզելու, ո՛չ ես քեզ։ Ավելի շատ սպասում եմ Նիկոլին կպած ձախ հանողների ու իրանք իրանց ձախ համարողների արձագանքին։


Չգիտեմ ինձ էլ ես համարում Նիկոլի ապոլոգետ, թե չէ, բայց կարծում եմ իզուր ես իրեն աջ կամ ձախ դասում։ Ինքը զեբրա ա՝ որոշ գծերը աջից ձախ են գնում, մյուսներն էլ՝ ձախից աջ։ Ուղղակի նենց տպավորություն է, որ ձախականները գերգռգռվում են աջական երանգ պարունակող ռեպլիկից, դե աջականներն էլ՝ հակառակը։ Որոշ ցենտրիստական քայլերն էլ ամեն մեկն իր ձևով ա տեսնում։

Կոնկրետ այս մի ռեպլիկը առանց կոնտեքստի դժվար ա մեկնաբանել։ Ասենք կարող ա նկատի ա ունեցել, որ ոչ միայն ձուկ տանք, այ մի քիչ էլ կարթ, որ մարդիկ կամաց-կամաց սկսեն իրենք էլ ձուկ որսալով կշտանալ։ Կամ կարող ա նկատի ա ունեցել, որ այդ աղքատների վրա վատնվելը աննպատակ ա, ու թող մի հատ իրենք հասկանան ուզում են հարստանալ թե չէ, այ որ ուզենան, մենք էլ տնտեսական գործիքներով կօգնենք, որ ուզողները հարստանան։ Կամ էլ կարող ա ընդհանրապես ասածն էն ա, որ իրենց տնտեսական շարժիչը լինելու ա ՓՄԲ-երի խրախուսելն ու ձեռներեցության սատարումը՝ միևնույն ժամանակ ռիսկի մակարդակի նվազեցմամաբ, ասենք լավ գործող սննկության մասին օրենսդրությամբ։ Այնպես որ մինչև կոնտեքստը չբերես, սա միմիայն մի ռեպլիկի շուրջ սենսացիոնալիստիկ պսեվդոհոդված ա. թե ուզում ես մեկնաբանենք, խնդրում եմ կոնտեքստն էլ բեր։

----------

Վիշապ (12.02.2019), Տրիբուն (12.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մարդ արդեն չգիտի՝ էս համընդհանուր գրական֊պոետիկ վիճակների վրա խնդա՞, թե՞ լացի։
> Հիմա էլ Հրանտ Մաթևոսյանին օգտագործելով՝ ասում ա, որ աղքատությունը ուղեղում ա։ Է եթե ուղեղում էր, հեղափոխությունն ու՞մ էր պետք։ Ու՞ր եք, Նիկոլի փաստաբաններ, էկեք պաշտպանեք, տեսնեմ էս անգամ ի՞նչն եմ սխալ հասկացել։


Նույն ելույթի մի եքա մաս նվիրված էր նրան, որ պետք ա բոլորը հարկերը մուծեն, որ պետությունը իրա սոցիալական պարտավորությունները կատարի, թոշակ-նպաստներ բարձրացնի։ 

Ես ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում նրանում, որ վարչապետը պոզիտիվ սիգնալներ տա հասարակությանը։ Ասենք ասի, պետք ա շատ աշխատել, որ աղքատ չմնալ։ Բա ի՞նչ ասեր փոխարենը, եթե ուզում եք մի աշխատեք, պետությունը ձեզ տիրություն կանի՞, քանի որ ես շատ եմ ուզում սոցիալիստ երևա՞լ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկ կլասիկի վիճակը իրականում իրոք խնդալույա ․․․․ ինքը գիտի, որ իրա նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը հակասական ա, ու էն «Ո՞ւր ես, ասա՛, դու ինձ մղել։ Ճիշտ ճամփից ես միայն շեղել։»-ը բոլորին հիշեցնում ա երրորդ ճամփան, որով մինչև վերջին պահը Մարուքյանը ակտիվ մանևրում էր Սերժի ու Նիկոլի մեջտեղը։

----------

Lion (12.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նույն ելույթի մի եքա մաս նվիրված էր նրան, որ պետք ա բոլորը հարկերը մուծեն, որ պետությունը իրա սոցիալական պարտավորությունները կատարի, թոշակ-նպաստներ բարձրացնի։ 
> 
> Ես ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում նրանում, որ վարչապետը պոզիտիվ սիգնալներ տա հասարակությանը։ Ասենք ասի, պետք ա շատ աշխատել, որ աղքատ չմնալ։ Բա ի՞նչ ասեր փոխարենը, եթե ուզում եք մի աշխատեք, պետությունը ձեզ տիրություն կանի՞, քանի որ ես շատ եմ ուզում սոցիալիստ երևա՞լ։


Ահա, թոշակները չեն բարձրանում, որտև ութսուն տարեկան տատին ՀԴՄ չի պահանջում  :LOL: 
Ու ստեղ կոնտեքստի խնդիր չկա, մարդը հայերեն ասում ա, որ աղքատությունը մենակ սոցիալ֊տնտեսական խնդիր չի, նաև հոգեբանություն ա։ Ու որպես ասածին էլ ապացույց Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան ա ցիտում։ Մեռնեմ իրա կոնտեքստին  :LOL: 

Աշխատելն իհարկե աշխատել, բայց լիքը աշխատող մարդ կա Հայաստանում, որ աղքատ ա։ Էդքանը ե՞րբ ա իրա ուղեղին տեղ հասնելու։ Ե՞րբ ա հասկանալու, որ մենակ օրուգիշեր ճռռալը աղքատ չլինելու նախապայման չի, որտև կարող ա օրուգիշեր ճռռաս, ութսուն հազար ստանաս եսիմքանիհոգանոց ընտանիքին կերակրելու համար։ Դե էլ չխոսեմ էն բազմաթիվ «գործազուրկ» կանանց մասին, որոնք տանն են ճռռում ընդհանրապես առանց դրա դիմաց վարձատրվելու։

----------

Յոհաննես (12.02.2019)

----------


## Progart

> Ես էլ կարամ լիքը հետազոտություններ դեմ տամ, որ սոցիալ մոբիլությունը կատաղի կապիտալիստական հասարակարգերում միֆ ա, որ առանց պետական աջակցության հնարավոր չի։


լրիւ լուրջ՝ հետազօտութիւնները կը դնե՞ս էստեղ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ահա, թոշակները չեն բարձրանում, որտև ութսուն տարեկան տատին ՀԴՄ չի պահանջում


Էս էլ ա ի միջի այլոց լավ մեսիջ։ Մի բան որ մինչև հիմա չի արվել Հայաստանում․ ակտիվ պրոպագանդա որ բոլորը ՀԴՄ տան ու պահանջեն։ Լավ կիներ որ Քոչարի վրայի էն մեծ բիլբորդը, վրեն գրած «Ապաշխարհե՛ք, զի երկնային արքայությունը մոտ է», հանեին ու տեղը դնեին «ՀԴՄ տվեք, զի ՊԵԿ-ի ստուգումը մոտ է, իսկ տուգանքն անխուսափելի» կամ «ՀԴՄ պահանջե՛ք, զի թաշակի ու նպաստի չափը ուղիղ համեմատական է ՀԴՄ կտրոնների աճին»: 




> Ու ստեղ կոնտեքստի խնդիր չկա, մարդը հայերեն ասում ա, որ աղքատությունը մենակ սոցիալ֊տնտեսական խնդիր չի, նաև հոգեբանություն ա։ Ու որպես ասածին էլ ապացույց Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան ա ցիտում։ Մեռնեմ իրա կոնտեքստին 
> 
> Աշխատելն իհարկե աշխատել, բայց լիքը աշխատող մարդ կա Հայաստանում, որ աղքատ ա։ Էդքանը ե՞րբ ա իրա ուղեղին տեղ հասնելու։ Ե՞րբ ա հասկանալու, որ մենակ օրուգիշեր ճռռալը աղքատ չլինելու նախապայման չի, որտև կարող ա օրուգիշեր ճռռաս, ութսուն հազար ստանաս եսիմքանիհոգանոց ընտանիքին կերակրելու համար։ Դե էլ չխոսեմ էն բազմաթիվ «գործազուրկ» կանանց մասին, որոնք տանն են ճռռում ընդհանրապես առանց դրա դիմաց վարձատրվելու։


Բյուր, հա, մենակ սոցիալ տնտեսական խնդիր չի, նաև ․․․ մարդը չի ասում չէ՞ միայն հոգեբանական խնդիր ա։ Շեշտադրում ա նաև աղքատության հոգեբանական կողմը։ Կառավարությունը թիրախավորել ա աշխատունակ բայց աղքատ բնակչությանը ու ուզում ա, որ իրանք ավելի շատ եկամուտ ստանան աշխատանքի միջոցով։ Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մնացածի մասին մոռանում ենք։ 

Հ․Գ Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, իմ սիմպատիան էս հարցում քո կողմն ա։ Ես էլ եմ ուզում հստակ շեշտադրումներ տեսնեմ, որ պետությունը կոնկրետ աջակցելու ա խոցելի խմբերին ու կոնկրետ աղքատներին։ Ու որ աղքատությունը Հայաստանում մենակ աշխատանք ունենալ չունենալու հետ կապված ֆենոմեն չի։

----------

Lion (12.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> լրիւ լուրջ՝ հետազօտութիւնները կը դնե՞ս էստեղ։


Մի քանի անգամ դրել եմ ակումբում։ Արագ ման գալուց սրանք գտա։
Օրինակ 1
Օրինակ 2

----------

Progart (12.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս էլ ա ի միջի այլոց լավ մեսիջ։ Մի բան որ մինչև հիմա չի արվել Հայաստանում․ ակտիվ պրոպագանդա որ բոլորը ՀԴՄ տան ու պահանջեն։ Լավ կիներ որ Քոչարի վրայի էն մեծ բիլբորդը, վրեն գրած «Ապաշխարհե՛ք, զի երկնային արքայությունը մոտ է», հանեին ու տեղը դնեին «ՀԴՄ տվեք, զի ՊԵԿ-ի ստուգումը մոտ է, իսկ տուգանքն անխուսափելի» կամ «ՀԴՄ պահանջե՛ք, զի թաշակի ու նպաստի չափը ուղիղ համեմատական է ՀԴՄ կտրոնների աճին»: 
> 
> 
> 
> Բյուր, հա, մենակ սոցիալ տնտեսական խնդիր չի, նաև ․․․ մարդը չի ասում չէ՞ միայն հոգեբանական խնդիր ա։ Շեշտադրում ա նաև աղքատության հոգեբանական կողմը։ Կառավարությունը թիրախավորել ա աշխատունակ բայց աղքատ բնակչությանը ու ուզում ա, որ իրանք ավելի շատ եկամուտ ստանան աշխատանքի միջոցով։ Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մնացածի մասին մոռանում ենք։ 
> 
> Հ․Գ Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, իմ սիմպատիան էս հարցում քո կողմն ա։ Ես էլ եմ ուզում հստակ շեշտադրումներ տեսնեմ, որ պետությունը կոնկրետ աջակցելու ա խոցելի խմբերին ու կոնկրետ աղքատներին։ Ու որ աղքատությունը Հայաստանում մենակ աշխատանք ունենալ չունենալու հետ կապված ֆենոմեն չի։


Տրիբուն ջան, ախր տեսե՞լ ես էդ թոշակառու տատի֊պապիներին։ Որը դեմենցիա ունի, որը հազար ու մի ուրիշ առողջական խնդիր, հազիվ ոտ֊ոտ դուրս ա գալիս, ինչու՞ հենց թոշակառուն պիտի ՀԴՄ պահանջի։ Մի քիչ անդուր ա թոշակառուների ականջներից կախվելը, երբ իրանք ամենա֊ամենախոցելի խումբն են ամբողջ երկրում, երբ իրանք արդեն իրանց տալիքը տվել են պետությանը, ժամանակն ա, որ պետությունն իրանց վերադարձնի։

Դե աշխատունակներն էլ ավելի շատ եկամուտ կստանան մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ իրանց իրավունքները պաշտպանեն։ Թե չէ էն ա, ասում ա՝ գնացեք 120 000֊ով աշխատեք վեցօրյա աշխատանքային գրաֆիկով, ու հայտնի չի՝ օրը քանի ժամ։ 

Հենց էդ ա, Նիկոլն ու իրա թիմը սխալ ծերից են բռնել խնդիրը, թռնում են աղքատների դեմքին ու ոնց կարողանում, իրանց մեղադրում։ Եթե հակառակ ծերից սկսեին՝ աշխատանքային պայմաններ բարելավելով, հետևելով, որ գոնե աշխատանքային օրենսգիրքը գործի, մինիմալ աշխատավարձը բարձրացնեին և այլն, ու էդ ժամանակ գործ լիներ, լիքը գործազուրկներ լինեին, կասեինք՝ հա, լոդր են էս մարդիկ։ Բայց առանց որևէ բան անելու աղքատին աղքատության մեջ մեղադրելը, կներես, հասարակ կապիտալիստական տրյուկ ա։

----------

Lion (12.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, ախր տեսե՞լ ես էդ թոշակառու տատի֊պապիներին։ Որը դեմենցիա ունի, որը հազար ու մի ուրիշ առողջական խնդիր, հազիվ ոտ֊ոտ դուրս ա գալիս, ինչու՞ հենց թոշակառուն պիտի ՀԴՄ պահանջի։ Մի քիչ անդուր ա թոշակառուների ականջներից կախվելը, երբ իրանք ամենա֊ամենախոցելի խումբն են ամբողջ երկրում, երբ իրանք արդեն իրանց տալիքը տվել են պետությանը, ժամանակն ա, որ պետությունն իրանց վերադարձնի։
> 
> Դե աշխատունակներն էլ ավելի շատ եկամուտ կստանան մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ իրանց իրավունքները պաշտպանեն։ Թե չէ էն ա, ասում ա՝ գնացեք 120 000֊ով աշխատեք վեցօրյա աշխատանքային գրաֆիկով, ու հայտնի չի՝ օրը քանի ժամ։ 
> 
> Հենց էդ ա, Նիկոլն ու իրա թիմը սխալ ծերից են բռնել խնդիրը, թռնում են աղքատների դեմքին ու ոնց կարողանում, իրանց մեղադրում։ Եթե հակառակ ծերից սկսեին՝ աշխատանքային պայմաններ բարելավելով, հետևելով, որ գոնե աշխատանքային օրենսգիրքը գործի, մինիմալ աշխատավարձը բարձրացնեին և այլն, ու էդ ժամանակ գործ լիներ, լիքը գործազուրկներ լինեին, կասեինք՝ հա, լոդր են էս մարդիկ։ Բայց առանց որևէ բան անելու աղքատին աղքատության մեջ մեղադրելը, կներես, հասարակ կապիտալիստական տրյուկ ա։


Դե, ՀԴՄ պահանջեքը մենակ տատի-պապիին չի վերաբերվում, բոլորին ա վերաբերվում, ստեղ տատի-պապին ուղղակի օրինակ ա։ Դժվար ՀԴՄ պահանջելու սաղ պատասխանատվություն դրվեր տատիների ուսերին։ 

Իսկ մնացած պահերով ․․․ համաձայն եմ  :Blush:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.02.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ահա, թոշակները չեն բարձրանում, որտև ութսուն տարեկան տատին ՀԴՄ չի պահանջում 
> Ու ստեղ կոնտեքստի խնդիր չկա, մարդը հայերեն ասում ա, որ աղքատությունը մենակ սոցիալ֊տնտեսական խնդիր չի, նաև հոգեբանություն ա։ Ու որպես ասածին էլ ապացույց Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան ա ցիտում։ Մեռնեմ իրա կոնտեքստին 
> 
> Աշխատելն իհարկե աշխատել, բայց լիքը աշխատող մարդ կա Հայաստանում, որ աղքատ ա։ Էդքանը ե՞րբ ա իրա ուղեղին տեղ հասնելու։ Ե՞րբ ա հասկանալու, որ մենակ օրուգիշեր ճռռալը աղքատ չլինելու նախապայման չի, որտև կարող ա օրուգիշեր ճռռաս, ութսուն հազար ստանաս եսիմքանիհոգանոց ընտանիքին կերակրելու համար։ Դե էլ չխոսեմ էն բազմաթիվ «գործազուրկ» կանանց մասին, որոնք տանն են ճռռում ընդհանրապես առանց դրա դիմաց վարձատրվելու։


- աղքատությունը մենակ սոցիալ֊տնտեսական խնդիր չի, նաև հոգեբանություն ա. պետք ա ոչ միայն ծայրահեղ աղքատներին օգնել նյութապես, այլ նաև հոգեբանական աջակցություն ցուցաբերել՝ աղքատության ցիկլից դուրս բերելու համար

- աղքատությունը մենակ սոցիալ֊տնտեսական խնդիր չի, նաև հոգեբանություն ա. էդ թավաքյալիներին ինչքան էլ նյութական աջակցություն ցույց տաս, մեկ ա հոգեբանորեն իրենք աղքատ էլ մնալու են

Ճիշտ ես, կոնտեքստի խնդիր չկա, մենակ էդ նախադասությունը արդեն որոշիչ ա...

Չալարեցի, գնացի էդ մասը նայեցի. Մաթևոսյանի այդպես քաղվածումը, համաձայն եմ հետդ, դալբայոբություն էր (ուրիշ խոսք սրան չեմ գտնում)։ Բայց կոնտեքստը «ձեռներեցությունը որպես աղքատության լուծում»-ն էր, ու այդտեղ կարող ես ինչքան աջական ելևէջներ գտնես (սեփական կապիտալի բազմապատկում), այնքան էլ՝ ձախական (հանրային ձեռներեցություն՝ որպես հանրային կապիտալ կերտող ուժ, սոցիալական արդարության միտված ձեռներեցություն, և այլն)։ Իսկ դու մի ռեպլիկ վերցնում ես, դրա հիման վրա կոպիտ վրձինով ներկում, թե բա՝ վայրի կապիտալիզմ ա։ Բա ամեն ինչ էդքան պարզ չլիներ...

Իսկ հետազոտությունների տեսանկյունից, լավ կլինի մյուս անգամ մի քիչ Հայատանին մոտիկ երկրների մասով հետազոտություններ բերես, ոչ թե գերզարգացած երկրներում սոշիալ մոբիլիթիի մասին, քանի որ դրանք լրիվ տարբեր օպերաներ են։ Հայաստանում ոչ միայն խոցելի խմբերն են աղքատ, այլ նաև ընդհանուր երկիրը։ Ու էն ինչ գործում ա զարգացած երկրներում անապահով խավի սոցիալ մոբիլության տեսանկյունից, շատ հանգիստ կարա Հայաստանին պարզապես սննկացնի։ Այնպես որ աղքատներին աջակցող հաջողակ տնտեսական քաղաքականությունը կարող ա ու պիտի Հայաստանում տարբերվի գերզարգացած երկրների այդ հարցում տնտեսական քաղաքականությունից։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ հետազոտությունների տեսանկյունից, լավ կլինի մյուս անգամ մի քիչ Հայատանին մոտիկ երկրների մասով հետազոտություններ բերես, ոչ թե գերզարգացած երկրներում սոշիալ մոբիլիթիի մասին, քանի որ դրանք լրիվ տարբեր օպերաներ են։ Հայաստանում ոչ միայն խոցելի խմբերն են աղքատ, այլ նաև ընդհանուր երկիրը։ Ու էն ինչ գործում ա զարգացած երկրներում անապահով խավի սոցիալ մոբիլության տեսանկյունից, շատ հանգիստ կարա Հայաստանին պարզապես սննկացնի։ Այնպես որ աղքատներին աջակցող հաջողակ տնտեսական քաղաքականությունը կարող ա ու պիտի Հայաստանում տարբերվի գերզարգացած երկրների այդ հարցում տնտեսական քաղաքականությունից։


Օրինակը բերում եմ հենց զարգացած երկրներից, որ պարզ դառնա, որ նույնիսկ զարգացած երկրներում ա սոշըլ մոբիլիթին լուրջ խնդիր, ու աշխատասիրությունը հարց չի լուծում, ուր մնաց՝ Հայաստանի պես երկրում խնդիր չլինի։ Բայց քո խաթր հեռու չգնանք, հենց Հայաստանի տվյալները։ Էստեղ տեսնում ենք, որ աղքատությունը մարզերում ավելի մեծ ա, քան Երևանում, իսկ Շիրակի ու Լոռու մարզերում ամենաբարձրն ա (տեսնես երկրաշարժի հետ կապ ունի՞)։ Տեսնում ենք, որ բարձրագույն կրթություն ունեցողների մեջ ավելի քիչ են աղքատները (չնայած ամեն դեպքում կան), այսինքն՝ կրթությունը գործոն ա, բայց միակ գործոնը չի։ Իսկ գոնե Հայաստանում բարձրագույն կրթություն ստանալու համար փող ա պետք։ 2008֊ից 2016 աճել ա աղքատությունը։ Տեսնես ինչու՞։ Աղքատությունն ավելի շատ ա էն ընտանիքներում, որտեղ կինն ա «գլխավորը»։ Տեսնես դա չվարձատրվող տնային գործերի հետ կապ ունի՞, թե՞ չէ։ Ու էս տեսակ լիքը գործոններ թողած Նիկոլը ականջներիս լոլո ա կարդում, թե գնացեք գործ արեք, աղքատությունը ձեր ուղեղում ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ... 2008֊ից 2016 աճել ա աղքատությունը։ Տեսնես ինչու՞։։


Տնտեսական ճգնաժամ ․․․ աղքատությունը սաղ աշխարհում ա աճել 2008-ից հետո։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (13.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ վարչապետի վերաբերմունքը կին պատգամավորին։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Օրինակը բերում եմ հենց զարգացած երկրներից, որ պարզ դառնա, որ նույնիսկ զարգացած երկրներում ա սոշըլ մոբիլիթին լուրջ խնդիր, ու աշխատասիրությունը հարց չի լուծում, ուր մնաց՝ Հայաստանի պես երկրում խնդիր չլինի։ Բայց քո խաթր հեռու չգնանք, հենց Հայաստանի տվյալները։ Էստեղ տեսնում ենք, որ աղքատությունը մարզերում ավելի մեծ ա, քան Երևանում, իսկ Շիրակի ու Լոռու մարզերում ամենաբարձրն ա (տեսնես երկրաշարժի հետ կապ ունի՞)։ Տեսնում ենք, որ բարձրագույն կրթություն ունեցողների մեջ ավելի քիչ են աղքատները (չնայած ամեն դեպքում կան), այսինքն՝ կրթությունը գործոն ա, բայց միակ գործոնը չի։ Իսկ գոնե Հայաստանում բարձրագույն կրթություն ստանալու համար փող ա պետք։ 2008֊ից 2016 աճել ա աղքատությունը։ Տեսնես ինչու՞։ Աղքատությունն ավելի շատ ա էն ընտանիքներում, որտեղ կինն ա «գլխավորը»։ Տեսնես դա չվարձատրվող տնային գործերի հետ կապ ունի՞, թե՞ չէ։ Ու էս տեսակ լիքը գործոններ թողած Նիկոլը ականջներիս լոլո ա կարդում, թե գնացեք գործ արեք, աղքատությունը ձեր ուղեղում ա։


Բյուր, նատուռի՞։ Քո հղած ուսումնասիրությունը սկսում ա նրանից, որ նույն տարևթվերի ընթացքում մի 6% կարգի բնակչությունը պակասել ա, էն էլ արտագաղթը բնական դրական հավելաճի մաման լացացրել ա (չգիտես ինչի 2008-ի կողմերը թվեր չկան, բայց դրանից առաջ ու հետոյի թվերով մոտարկելով էսքան ա ստացվում), ու ուզում ես աղքատությունը մի երկու տոկոսով չաճի՞։ Ասեմ, որ աղքատները սովորաբար երկրից չեն քոչում... իրենք նույնիսկ հացի փող չունեն...

Մնացած բերածդ թվերը սուտի վիճակագրություն են։ Նախ Լոռիից ավելի բարձր աղքատություն Կոտայքը ունի, բայց մի երկու թիվը միանգամից երկրաշարժի հետ կապելը, նու... միամիտ ա, «կինն ա գլխավորը» կատեգորիան վաբշե հիմարություն ա Հայաստանի համար, այստեղ պետք էր համեմատական թվեր բերել ասենք երկու մեծահասակ (ծնող) vs. մեկ մեծահասակի. կարծում եմ հայաստանյան իրավիճակում գլխավոր կինը մեծամասամբ նշանակում է մեկ ծնողով ընտանիքներ, ու ի՞նչ իմանաս, միգուցե մեկ ծնող-հայր ընտանիքները ավելի աղքատ են, բայց դրանց թվերը չունենք։ Կրթության հարցը շատ ավելի համապարփակ ա, ու դրա մեջ շատ խորանալու հավես չկա, բայց էլի՝ երկու թվերով այդ հարցի շուրջ հաստատակամ որոշման գալը տեղին չի։

Նիկոլի մասով, ես չեմ լսել թե ինքը ասում ա՝ էս սաղի վրա թքած, գնացեք աշխատեք, այլ ասում ա միկրոբիզնեսները հարկերից ազատվելու են, ու մարդկանց սատարելու ենք բիզնես բացելու ու վարելու մեջ։ Ու սա, ի դեպ, կարող է քո ասած որոշ հարցերն էլ լուծել, ասենք տան տնտեսուհին կարող ա կողքից միկրոբիզնես բացի ու տնտեսապես ընտանիքի իրավիճակը լավացնի, այնինչ կապիտասլիտական աշխատանքային շուկայում գործ գտնելը անհնարին կլիներ, կամ շատ ցածր վարձատրվող։ Ամեն դեպքում ոչ մի տեղ ես չլսեցի, թե Նիկոլը արաջարկեր, որ գոյություն ունեցող սոցիալական աջակցության ծրագրերը փակվելու են, ու սաղին դնելու են հաստոցի դիմաց, բարձրախոսներից էլ Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան ա գլխներին կարդացվելու։ Հիմնական ասածը հենց ձեռներեցությունը որպես աղքատության լուծումն էր, ու դրա մեջ մենակ աջականություն տեսնել չարժի։

----------

Աթեիստ (13.02.2019), Տրիբուն (13.02.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս էլ վարչապետի վերաբերմունքը կին պատգամավորին։


Բյուր, լա՜վ էլի... էդ անտերը կոնտեքստ կա, էլի՜... էն կինը ասում ա. «էս հարցը բարձրացրել եմ Լենինի ժամանակ էլ, Ստալինի ժամանակ էլ», Նիկոլն էլ ասում ա. «[եթե դու էն վախտերով էլ ես բարձրացրել, ուրեմն լավ քյաֆթառ ես, բայց չէ, ոնց որ] լավ տեսք ունեք»։

----------

Progart (13.02.2019), Smokie (14.02.2019), Աթեիստ (13.02.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.02.2019), Տրիբուն (13.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, նատուռի՞։ Քո հղած ուսումնասիրությունը սկսում ա նրանից, որ նույն տարևթվերի ընթացքում մի 6% կարգի բնակչությունը պակասել ա, էն էլ արտագաղթը բնական դրական հավելաճի մաման լացացրել ա (չգիտես ինչի 2008-ի կողմերը թվեր չկան, բայց դրանից առաջ ու հետոյի թվերով մոտարկելով էսքան ա ստացվում), ու ուզում ես աղքատությունը մի երկու տոկոսով չաճի՞։ Ասեմ, որ աղքատները սովորաբար երկրից չեն քոչում... իրենք նույնիսկ հացի փող չունեն...
> 
> Մնացած բերածդ թվերը սուտի վիճակագրություն են։ Նախ Լոռիից ավելի բարձր աղքատություն Կոտայքը ունի, բայց մի երկու թիվը միանգամից երկրաշարժի հետ կապելը, նու... միամիտ ա, «կինն ա գլխավորը» կատեգորիան վաբշե հիմարություն ա Հայաստանի համար, այստեղ պետք էր համեմատական թվեր բերել ասենք երկու մեծահասակ (ծնող) vs. մեկ մեծահասակի. կարծում եմ հայաստանյան իրավիճակում գլխավոր կինը մեծամասամբ նշանակում է մեկ ծնողով ընտանիքներ, ու ի՞նչ իմանաս, միգուցե մեկ ծնող-հայր ընտանիքները ավելի աղքատ են, բայց դրանց թվերը չունենք։ Կրթության հարցը շատ ավելի համապարփակ ա, ու դրա մեջ շատ խորանալու հավես չկա, բայց էլի՝ երկու թվերով այդ հարցի շուրջ հաստատակամ որոշման գալը տեղին չի։
> 
> Նիկոլի մասով, ես չեմ լսել թե ինքը ասում ա՝ էս սաղի վրա թքած, գնացեք աշխատեք, այլ ասում ա միկրոբիզնեսները հարկերից ազատվելու են, ու մարդկանց սատարելու ենք բիզնես բացելու ու վարելու մեջ։ Ու սա, ի դեպ, կարող է քո ասած որոշ հարցերն էլ լուծել, ասենք տան տնտեսուհին կարող ա կողքից միկրոբիզնես բացի ու տնտեսապես ընտանիքի իրավիճակը լավացնի, այնինչ կապիտասլիտական աշխատանքային շուկայում գործ գտնելը անհնարին կլիներ, կամ շատ ցածր վարձատրվող։ Ամեն դեպքում ոչ մի տեղ ես չլսեցի, թե Նիկոլը արաջարկեր, որ գոյություն ունեցող սոցիալական աջակցության ծրագրերը փակվելու են, ու սաղին դնելու են հաստոցի դիմաց, բարձրախոսներից էլ Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան գլխներին կարդացվելու։ Հիմնական ասածը հենց ձեռներեցությունը որպես աղքատության լուծումն էր, ու դրա մեջ մենակ աջականություն տեսնել չարժի։


Ես պնդումներ չեմ անում, հարցեր եմ տալիս, որոնք ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրության կարիք ունեն։ Ու հարցեր են, որ երևի պիտի ներկայիս իշխանությունները տան, փորձեն պատասխաններ գտնել 800 000 հոգու լոդր ու աղքատությունը հոգեբանություն անվանելուց առաջ։ 
Իսկ միկրոբիզնեսով աղքատության հարց ուղղակի չես լուծի։ Չես կարա 800 000 հոգու ուղղակի ասես գնացեք, միկրոբիզնես բացեք։ Միկրոբիզնես բացել խրախուսելով դու աղքատության հարց չես լուծում, այլ աչքկապոցի ես անում, որտև հաստատ նախ էդ բիզնեսների մի մասը (բավականաչափ) եկամտաբեր չեն լինելու (գրողը տանի, անգամ Նորվեգիայի պես զարգացած երկրում եմ տեսել միկրոբիզնեսով զբաղվող աղքատների), երկրորդ նույն տնային տնտեսուհին տանն այլ «պարտականություններ» ունի. էրեխեքի, ծերերի ու հիվանդների խնամք։ Էդ ամեն ինչի վրայից մի հատ էլ միկրոբիզնեսի ժամանա՞կ գտնի։ 
Իմ բողոքը նրա դեմ ա, որ գոյություն ունեցող աչք ծակող խնդիրները թողած աղքատներին սիստեմատիկ վիրավորում ա ու մեղադրում իրանց աղքատության մեջ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, լա՜վ էլի... էդ անտերը կոնտեքստ կա, էլի՜... էն կինը ասում ա. «էս հարցը բարձրացրել եմ Լենինի ժամանակ էլ, Ստալինի ժամանակ էլ», Նիկոլն էլ ասում ա. «[եթե դու էն վախտերով էլ ես բարձրացրել, ուրեմն լավ քյաֆթառ ես, բայց չէ, ոնց որ] լավ տեսք ունեք»։


Ինչ ընտիր կարդում ես Նիկոլի մտքերը  :Smile:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինչ ընտիր կարդում ես Նիկոլի մտքերը


Դու էլ ոչ պակաս՝ սենսացիոնալիստ պսեվդոլուրերը  :Smile:

----------

Բարեկամ (13.02.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Էս էլ վարչապետի վերաբերմունքը կին պատգամավորին։


Ոչինչ, չէ՞, որ էստեղ կին լինել-չլինելը բացարձակ կապ չուներ, ու ընդհանրապես որևէ հատուկ վերաբերմունք չկար՝ սեռով պայմանավորված․ ցանկացած մեկին էլ կարելի էր նույնը ասել, եթե վերջինս հայտներ, որ եսիմ ինչ հարցը դեռ հինավուրց ժամանակներում ա բարձրացրել։

----------

Chuk (27.02.2019), Freeman (13.02.2019), Progart (13.02.2019), Smokie (14.02.2019), Բարեկամ (13.02.2019), Հայկօ (21.02.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.02.2019), Տրիբուն (13.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու էլ ոչ պակաս՝ սենսացիոնալիստ պսեվդոլուրերը


Հա, Նիկոլի բերանից դուրս էկածը պսևդոլուր ա, քո մեկնաբանությունը՝ ճշմարտություն  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գուշակիր քաղաքական գործչին  :LOL:  
«Պետք է մարդկանց կշտամբել նրա համար, որ չեն ուզում աշխատել։ Արդեն բավական է, հասկանում եք, պետությունը ի վիճակի չէ բոլորի սոցիալական խնդիրները լուծել։ Մարդ եթե ուզում է լավ ապրել` պետք է աշխատի։ Եթե առավոտից երեկո նա պատրաստ չէ աշխատելու, ուրեմն միշտ վատ է ապրելու, միշտ նախանձելու է ուրիշին, միշտ բամբասանքներն առաջին տեղն է դնելու և իրեն թվալու է, որ ամբողջ Հայաստանում բոլորը գող են ու միայն ինքը գող չէ, դրա համար վատ է ապրում»։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էս էլ վարչապետի վերաբերմունքը կին պատգամավորին։


Բյուր, բայց արտահայտությունը սեռով պայմանավորված չէր, այլ «լավ էլ պահպահվել եք»-ի փոխարեն էր, ի պատասխան էդ կնոջ  «Այս հարցը, ինչպես ժողովուրդն է ասում, բարձրացրել եմ և՛ Լենինի ժամանակ, և՛ Ստալինի ժամանակ» արտահայտության։


Գրեցի, նոր տեսա, որ արդեն նույնն ասել են։
Բայց դա էնքան ակնհայտ էր, որ զարմանում եմ, որ դու պտի այլ կերպ հասկանայիր։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բայց արտահայտությունը սեռով պայմանավորված չէր, այլ «լավ էլ պահպահվել եք»-ի փոխարեն էր, ի պատասխան էդ կնոջ  «Այս հարցը, ինչպես ժողովուրդն է ասում, բարձրացրել եմ և՛ Լենինի ժամանակ, և՛ Ստալինի ժամանակ» արտահայտության։
> 
> 
> Գրեցի, նոր տեսա, որ արդեն նույնն ասել են։
> Բայց դա էնքան ակնհայտ էր, որ զարմանում եմ, որ դու պտի այլ կերպ հասկանայիր։


Ես իրոք զարմանում եմ, թե ոնց եք «Շատ լավ տեսք ունեք» արտահայտությունը սենց տարբեր ձևերով մեկնաբանում։ Իհարկե էդ կոնտեքստի մեջ ա ասել, բայց նույն բանը տղամարդու չէր ասի։ Դա Հայաստանում կնոջ ասածը լուրջ չընդունելու տիպիկ ձևերից մեկն ա (միանգամից կատակի տալը, առավելևս տեսքի կամ ընտանեկան կարգավիճակի մասին ռեպլիկ բաց թողնելով)։ Ինչևէ, սա ամեն դեպքում շատ մանր բան ա մնացած լուրջ խնդիրների կողքին, նենց որ թողնենք։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես իրոք զարմանում եմ, թե ոնց եք «Շատ լավ տեսք ունեք» արտահայտությունը սենց տարբեր ձևերով մեկնաբանում։ Իհարկե էդ կոնտեքստի մեջ ա ասել, բայց նույն բանը տղամարդու չէր ասի։ Դա Հայաստանում կնոջ ասածը լուրջ չընդունելու տիպիկ ձևերից մեկն ա (միանգամից կատակի տալը, առավելևս տեսքի կամ ընտանեկան կարգավիճակի մասին ռեպլիկ բաց թողնելով)։ Ինչևէ, սա ամեն դեպքում շատ մանր բան ա մնացած լուրջ խնդիրների կողքին, նենց որ թողնենք։


Բյուր, ախր դու լիքը խելոք ու օգտակար բաներ ես ասում։ Բայց որ սենց ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ես ընկնում, անկախ ինձանից սկսում եմ մնացած ասածներդ էլ լուրջ չընդունել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ախր դու լիքը խելոք ու օգտակար բաներ ես ասում։ Բայց որ սենց ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ես ընկնում, անկախ ինձանից սկսում եմ մնացած ասածներդ էլ լուրջ չընդունել։


Օքեյ

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ընդհանուր առմամբ ես հասկանում եմ Բյուրի մտահոգությունը։ 30% աղքատություն ունեցող երկրում, որտեղ աղքատությունը մենակ կրթությամբ ու աշխատաքով պայմանավորված ֆենոմեն չի, իրոք տպավորություն կա, որ պետության սոցիալական պարտասխանատվության ըմբռնումը թույլ ա։ Ես չեմ ուզում հիմա խորանամ ՀՀ աղքատության վիճակագրության մեջ, որ հատ հատ վերլուծենք աղքատության կառուցվածքը, պատճառները, վերջին տարիների տրենդները։ Բայց եթե մի երկրում երեք բնակչից մեկը պաշտոնապես աղքատ ա, ուրեմն էտ երկրի բնակչությունը կառավարությունից գոնե պիտի ակնկալի լսել, որ իրա մասին մտածելու են, թեկուզ կեսն էլ մուտիլովկա լինի։ 

Վերջին հաշվով կառավարության ծրագիրը դեկլարատիվ բնույթ ունի, ու ինչքան ներառական տնեսական աճն ու ներդրումների խթանումը կարա ականջին հաճելի մեսիջ լինի, նույնքան էլ սոցիալական արդարությանն ու պաշտպնությանը վերաբերվող մեսիջները պիտի հասարակության համար ընկալելի ու հաճելի լինեն։ Էս նաև հասարակությանը դաստիարելու հարց ա․ աշխատանքը լավ բան ա, ներդրումը շատ լավ բան ա, շահույթը շատ լավ բան ա, սաղ պետք ա, բայց սոցիալական պատասխանատվությունը գիտակցելը շատ ավելի կարևոր բան ա, ու լավ կլինի որ բոլորը դա գիտակցեն ու հստակ ուղերձն էլ կառավարությունից լինի։

----------

Progart (13.02.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (13.02.2019), Շինարար (13.02.2019), Ուլուանա (14.02.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բայց եթե մի երկրում երեք բնակչից մեկը պաշտոնապես աղքատ ա, ուրեմն էտ երկրի բնակչությունը կառավարությունից գոնե պիտի ակնկալի լսել, որ իրա մասին մտածելու են, թեկուզ կեսն էլ մուտիլովկա լինի։


Կարճ ասած՝ կառավարական սուտ խոստումների նոսթալժիա մոտդ ))

----------

Sagittarius (13.02.2019)

----------


## Gayl

Հաստատ համաձայն եմ լյուբոյ բառի հետ։ Էս ծրագիր չի այլ կենացա։ Ես էլ կարամ էսպիսի բարեմաղթանք ներկայացնել։

----------

Lion (13.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

Դաժան էր Գորգիսյանը, բայց մեծապես տեղին...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդդիմության ելույթներն եմ նայում։ Լավ ժարիտ են անում։ Անկեղծ ասած, չէի սպասում ու հաճելիորեն զարմացած եմ։

----------

Lion (14.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

Մի կողմ թողնելով Նիկոլ/հականիկոլ պահերը՝ սա առողջ համակարգ ունենալու առաջին նշաններից մեկն է, որին ինձ էլ է ուրախացնում:

----------

Chuk (27.02.2019), Sagittarius (14.02.2019), Գաղթական (14.02.2019), Տրիբուն (14.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի կողմ թողնելով Նիկոլ/հականիկոլ պահերը՝ սա առողջ համակարգ ունենալու առաջին նշաններից մեկն է, որին ինձ էլ է ուրախացնում:


Առողջի մասը չգիտեմ, որովհետև ինչքան նայեցի, Նիկոլը մենակ գոռգոռում էր ու հարցերից թռնում։ Ընդդիմությունը լավ ընդդիմություն ա, բայց դե վախտին էլ Նիկոլն էլ էր լավ ընդդիմություն։ Մի տեսակ անհանգստացնող ա, որ իշխանությունները էլի չեն ուզում հաշվետու լինել ու պատասխանատվություն կրել։

----------

Lion (14.02.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> *Փոխել տնտեսական վարքագիծը* 
> 
> Կառավարության ներկայացված ծրագրում հաստատ կան բացեր, սխալներ, «հում»՝ չմշակված դրույթներ եւ այլն: Բայց ընդհանուր գաղափարախոսությունը, որը ԱԺ ամբիոնից ներկայացնում է վարչապետը, իմ կարծիքով, ճիշտ է. տնտեսական զարգացումը պետք է հիմնվի մեր՝ քաղաքացիներիս տնտեսական, կասեի նաեւ՝ քաղաքացիական վարքագծի վրա: 
> Այդ առումով, այո, անգամ թոշակառու տատիկը պետք է ՀԴՄ կտրոն պահանջի ցանկացած առեւտուր անելուց, հարկեր պետք է մուծեն բոլորը, այդ թվում՝ փաստաբաններն ու երգիչները (այլ հարց է, թե ինչպես է պետք դա կազմակերպել), առանձին ընկերություններ չպիտի մաքսային եւ հարկային արտոնություններ ունենան, ինչպիսի գեղեցիկ ձեւակերպումներով էլ իրենց ցանկությունները հիմնավորեն, մայրաքաղաքի փողոցները պետք է ազատ լինեն գետնին փռված մթերքից:
> Նման կտրուկ քայլերը հաստատ բոլորի կողմից ծափահարությունների չեն արժանանա, կլինեն դժգոհներ, շատ հնարավոր են նաեւ էմոցիոնալ արձագանքներ. «Բա ինչ անե՞նք: Թողենք, գնա՞նք էս երկրից: Գնանք Թուրքիա՝ մարմնավաճառությա՞մբ զբաղվենք: Ադրբեջանից քաղաքական ապաստա՞ն ուզենք»: Այս սրտաճմլիկ հռետորաբանությանը հեղափոխությունից առաջ տուրք էին տալիս որոշ կայքեր, սոցցանցերի օգտատերեր եւ, իհարկե, այն ժամանակվա պոպուլիստական ընդդիմությունը՝ «տեսնում եք, ինչ են անում խեղճ ժողովրդի հետ»: Անցած լինի: Հիմա ժամանակն է հաստատել չոր, անողոք, «կույր» կանոններ, որոնք կընդունվեն մեկընդմիշտ եւ բոլորի կողմից կպահպանվեն սրբորեն: 
> Եվ իսկապես պետք է անկեղծ լինենք ու խոստովանենք, որ, օրինակ, առեւտրականների նման ցույցերը հաճախ կազմակերպում են տոնավաճառների տերերը, որոնք պարզապես չեն ուզում հարկեր մուծել եւ «առաջին գիծ» են ուղարկում իրենց աշխատողներին, իրենցից կախում ունեցող մարդկանց: Այնպես որ, այդ «ժողովրդական բողոքների» տարերայնության վերաբերյալ ես նույնպես կասկածներ ունեմ: 
> Նախորդ երկու տասնամյակների ընթացքում իշխանությունը հաճախ հետքայլ էր կատարում իր՝ այս դեպքում միանգամայն ճիշտ որոշումներից: Ուրիշ տարբերակ չուներ՝ լեգիտիմության ցածր աստիճանը, օլիգարխիայի (այդ թվում՝ ներմուծողների եւ տոնավաճառների տերերի) հետ «փոխկապակցված» լինելն այլ ելք չէր թողնում: Հիմա այս գործոնները չկան, եւ, հետեւաբար, պետք է արագ կարգի բերել այս ոլորտները: Թե չէ հետո, վախենամ, նմանատիպ գործոններ դարձյալ ի հայտ գան: 
> 
> *Արամ ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄՅԱՆ*


*Աղբյուր*

----------

Տրիբուն (14.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

Այս պահին իշխանությունն ակնհայտորեն կորցրել է նախաձեռնությունը և միայն պասիվ պաշտպանվում է, իսկ ընդդիմությունը հարվածի մեջ է...

Ու սրա մեղավորը, անկեղծ ասենք, Նիկոլի թիմն է, որը ոչ նախաձեռնողական վարքագիծ ունի՝ սկսած հենց կառավարության ծրագրից:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Աղբյուր*


Արամ Աբրահամյանը բավական աջ հայացքներ ունի, նենց որ չեմ զարմանում, որ կառավարության տնտեսական ծրագիրը իրան դուր ա էկել։
Բայց դե ոնց որ ընդդիմությունն ա ասում, հարկեր թաքցնողներին հայտնաբերելու գործը պետությունը պետք ա անի, ոչ թե քաղաքացին։ Լավագույն դեպքում կարա քաղաքացուն շահագրգռի։ Ու ասենք ՀՀԿ֊ից ինչո՞վ են տարբերվում։ ՀՀԿ֊ն գոնե ՀԴՄ֊ներով խաղարկություն֊բան էր անում, քաղաքացուն շահագրգռում էր  :LOL:  Իսկ Նիկոլն ասում ա՝ ՀԴՄ չուզես, վթարային շենքդ չի սարքվի։ Խեղճ ժողովուրդը հեղափոխություն արեց ու իր սոցիալական վիճակի ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունն ընկավ իր վրա։

----------


## Lion

Կարծում եմ՝ խնդիրը հետևյալում է:

Նիկոլենք ճիշտ են անում, որ շեշտադրում են քաղաքացիական բարձր գիտակցությունը, *բայց* - միայն դա շեշտադրելով առաջ չես գնա: Իսկ եթե հստակ գործող մեխանիզմ ստեղծեն ու վերջում ասեն, հարգելիներս, ուղեղներդ փոխեք, սա արդեն կլինի հիանալի, ուղեղները փոխած մարդիկ կգործեն՝ ձեռքում ունենալով հստակ մեխանիզմ:

Իսկ այս դեպքում ուղղակի գեղեցիկ բառեր են ասում՝ ուղեղներդ փոխեք: Կփոխենք, հարգելիս, բայց ի՞նչ մեխանիզմով գործենք, այ սա չեն ասում...

Այսինքն՝ իրենք ունեն գեղեցիկ իդեալիստական գաղափարներ ու դրանց վրա են շեշտադրում, բայց այս հարցով ընկնում են ծայրահեղության մեջ՝ կարծելով, թե կոնկրետ մեխանիզմի բացակայությունը կարող է փոխհատուցվել քաղաքացիական բարձր գիտակցությամբ: Կոնկրետ դեպքում՝ կան հարկային վատ գործող համակարգեր, փոխանակ դա ուղղեն, անընդատ քաղաքացիական բարձր գիտակցության մասին են խոսում...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Թույն պրոցես ա գնում, ասեմ ձեզ ․․․․ էտքան ասում էին ընդդիմություն չկա, հաշվետվողականություն չի լինելու, և այլն։ 

Ես չեմ հիշում սենց դեպք, որ երեք օր կառավարության ծրագիր քննարկեն, վարչապետը 53 հարցի պատասխանի, 49 ելույթ լինի, չհաշված ատահերթները, ու սաղ ժողովուրդը նստած ուղիղ եթերով ԱԺ նիստ նայի երեք օր։ Ու համ ընդդիմության քննադատությունն ա օբյեկտիվ, համ էլ իշխանության դիրքորոշումն ա հասկանալի։ Հաշվետվողականությունը հենց սենց ա լինում, էլի ․․․  

Մնացածը տեխնիկական հարցեր են․ մեկը ուզում ա կոնկրետ միջոցառումներ տեսնի, մյուսը՝ հստակ քաղաքական ուղերձներ, երրորդը՝ թվեր, չորրորդը՝ սեր և միություն։ Անձամբ ես գտնում եմ, որ Կառավարության ծրագիրը, իր ողջ քաղաքական-սահմանադրական աբսուրդությամբ, պիտի առավելագույնը տաս էջի վրա գրված քաղաքական ու ռազմավարական հիմնական մեսիջներ պարունակի։ Կոնկրետ ծրագրերի ու միջոցառումներ համար պետությունը կոնկրետ գործիքներ ունի․ Միջին Ժամկետ Ծախսերի Ծրագիր ու Պետական Բյուջե։

----------

Progart (14.02.2019), Աթեիստ (14.02.2019), Ներսես_AM (14.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

Մոտեցման հարց է, կարելի է նաև 10 էջի վրա, ուղղակի այդ դեպքում իրեն քննարկելն էլ իմաստ չի ունենա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մոտեցման հարց է, կարելի է նաև 10 էջի վրա, ուղղակի այդ դեպքում իրեն քննարկելն էլ իմաստ չի ունենա...


Չէ ապեր, կարելի ա տրամաբանված մտքեր շարադրել ու մի էջի վրա՝ լիքը քննարկման նյութով, կարելի ա հազար էջի վրա մանրամասն գործողությունների ծրագիր գրել, ու ծերից ծեր անիմաստ ու անբովանդակ։ Ճաշակի հարց ա ․․․ 

Իսկ թե ինչպես պիտի ներկայացված լինի երկրի զարգացման ռազմավարությունը, ակադեմիական քննարկման նյութ ա արդեն մոտ քառասուն տարի ա ․․․ պիտի վաբշե գրված լինի թե՞ չլինի, թվերով լինի թե՞ առանց, ցուցանիշները լավ բան են թե՞ վնասակար, պետք ա շետը դնել նախապես մշակված հստակ պլանի թե՞ հընթացս կատարվող հետազոտությունների ու փնտրտուքի վրա ․․․

----------

Ծլնգ (14.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ընդհանուր գրելու իմաստը չեմ տեսնում: Օրինակ, հարկային ոլորտում կարել է ընդհանուր գրելու դեպքում գրել՝ ստեղծել հարկային դրական միջավայր: Վերջ: Էս ի՞նչ քննարկես:

Իսկ մանրամասնի դեպքում հստակ երևում է անելիքը՝ ասենք մինչև 2019 թ-ի դեկտեմբերի 31 շրջանառության հարկում անել էս ու էս, ստանալ էս արդյունքը, մյուս տարի դրա հիման վրա անել էս, էն մյուս տարի վերանայել ԱԱՀ-ի էս դրույթը, 5-րդ տարվա վերջում ստանալ էս - ես հենց այս մոտեցման կողմնակիցն եմ, *Տրիբուն*, էն բացառիկ ծանր պայմաններում, որ մենք ենք, մեզ կոնկրետ քայլեր են պետք...

----------


## Ծլնգ

Աչքիս ես էլի փոքրամասնության մեջ եմ  :Jpit:  ընդդիմությունը աչքիցս գնալով ավելի ու ավելի ա ընկնում. մուննաթոտ ելույթով մուննաթ չգալ են պահանջում, ճղճղ ելույթով հավասարակշռվածություն են պահանջում, ինչ-որ սպառնալիքներով արտահայտություններով անցյալ են հիշեցնում, նույն ուժերը որ Նիկոլի առաջին ծրագրի շուրջ հանրապետականներին տփում էին թվեր պահանջելու համար, հիմա թվեր են պահանջում... ինչպես և կանխատեսում էի՝ քաղաքական շոու՝ կրկեսի իմաստով։

Հիմա էլ կառավարությանը մի քիչ քլնգեմ  :LOL:  Տրիբունի հետ համաձայնվել էինք, որ լրիվ աբսուրդ գաղափար ա էս ծրագիր-մրագիրը, ու սրա շուրջ ինչ-որ հաշվետվողականության մթնոլորտ ստեղծելը ահագին զավեշտալի ա, բայց ինչևէ, քցենք մութ անցյալից ժառանգված սահմանադրություն ունենք։ Հիմա կառավարությունը ի՞նչ պիտի աներ... վերևը Տրիբունը նշեց, որ լիքը տարբեր ձևեր կան՝ ճաշակի հարց ա, թե ծրագիրը ոնց ես կազմում, բայց այստեղ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ մի 5 տարբեր ճաշակների մարդիկ են այս ծրագիրը կազմել, վերջում էլ մի անճաշակ էդ ամբողջը համակարգել ա մի անոռուգլուխ փաստաթղթի մեջ։ Իսկ ամենամեծ խնդիրը, ինձ թվում ա էն ա, որ այս ծրագրից տպավորություն չի ստեղծվում, թե գրողը հասկանում ա՝ մասնակցային տնտեսությունը ինչ ասել ա։ Առաջին անգամ թռուցիկ անցնելով կարծել էի, թե մասնակցայինը որպես պոպուլիստկան եզր ա օգտագործվել՝ նկատի ունենալով ձեռներեցության խթանումը։ Բայց էս շուխուռից հետո մի լավ կարդացի, ու չէ, հենց մասնակցային տնտեսությանը տանող հեղափոխություն էլ նկատի ունեն, կարծես, այլապես անունը հեղափոխություն չէին դնի, այլ կասեին «ձեռներեցության խթանում», ու լիքը այլ ծրագրում տեղ գտած բաները չէին լինի։ Բայց այստեղ էլ թաքնված է սատանան, որ մանրուքները բացակայում են... մասնակցային տնտեսության մասին խոսում են, բայց մի կես ակնարկ էլ չկա անհրաժետ ինստիտուտների ձևավորման օժանդակության, մասնակցային հասարակության ու համապատասխան կառավարման մարմինների մասին մոտեցման ու տենց, տեղ-տեղ էլ այս գաղափարական քաղաքականությանը լրիվ հակասող բաներ կան, որ նու ոչ մի ձև մասնակցային տնտեսության տրամաբանության հետ չեն միատեղվում։ Արդյունքում էլ, կարծես Նիկոլն էլ լավ չի հասկանում, թե իրենց ուզածն ինչ ա, ու գալիս, ներող կլինի, էշ-էշ «աղքատությունը ուղեղում է» բլթոցներ ա թույլ տալիս։ Լուրջ կարդալուց հետո մարդ դողէրոցքի մեջ ա ընկնում. չես հասկանում, սրանք ծայրահեղ աջ են, ծայրահեղ ձախ են, թե մի ոտը ստեղ՝ մի ոտը ընդեղ... էն անեկդոտի նման, որ մի կուսակցական ճառասաց ասում ա, որ մի ոտքով սոցիալիզմի մեջ ենք կանգնած, իսկ մյուս ոտքով արդեն կոմունիզմի մեջ ենք քայլ արել, մի տատի էլ տեղից հարցնում ա. «ջանս, բա սենց երկա՞ր պիտի չռոտնանի կանգնած մնանք»։

Սրա հետ մեկտեղ ասեմ, որ սոցիալ բարեկեցության մասերն ընդհանուր լավ են ներկայացված. ծայրահեղ աղքատության վերացում, կենսաթոշակների ու նվազագույն աշխատավարձերի հետզետե բարձրացում, ընդհանուր ներառականության խթանում... այնպես որ ձախականների բողոքներն ու սոցիալական արդարության մեսիջի բացակայության մասին զրույցները մի քիչ տարօրինակ են։

Այս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ, էս ֆուֆլո փաստաթղթից սենց օրեր տևող շոու սարքելը ըստ իս արժեզրկում է խորհրդարանական քաղաքականությունը։ Ու էս էն հարցը չի, որ ընդդիմությունը շահելու բան ունենա, նենց չի որ իրենց թվերի պահանջին ի պաստասխան պիտի գնան մի քանի նոր թիվ նկարեն (ի դեպ որտեղ պետք ա, թվեր կան, ինչը զարմանալի ա ծրագրի ներկայացման որոշ դրույթների ֆոնի վրա՝ էլի, մի քանի ճաշակի ստեղծած փաստաթուղթ ա)։ Բայց սենց շուխուռով հոգնացնում են մարդկանց ու դիվիդենտներ կորցնում, ինչը հետագա լուրջ օրենսդրական քննարկումներում իրենց ձայնը ավելի պակաս լսելի է դարձնելու։ Ու քննադատություններն էլ մեծ մասամբ մի քիչ լաչառ են ու աբիժնիկ։ Բովանդակային շատ խորը քննարկումներ չերևացին... ասենք այդ նույն մասնակցային տնտեսության ստեղծման հեռանկարների մասին. մենակ ձեռներեցության օժանդակությամբ դա չի ստեղծվելու, ու հետաքրքիր ա, գոնե մի պուճուր պատկերացում ունեն, թե ոնց ու ինչ պիտի անեն էդ ուղղությամբ, թե սիրուն եզր ա ականջներին թվացել, գրել են ծրագրի մեջ, վրեն էլ դրոշմել՝ տնտեսական հեղափոխություն։ 

Մի խոսքով. աբսուրդ պահանջ՝ կառավարության ծրագիր ներկայացնել, ֆուֆլո փաստաթուղթ՝ մեծապես անոռուգլուխ ու ապակողմնորոշիչ, լաչառ քննադատական մեկնաբանություններ՝ անբովանդակ ու, վախեմ, աննպատակ։

----------

Տրիբուն (14.02.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Տերտերի հետ հանդիպելու հետո Գորգիսյանին չեմ կարա լուրջ կերպար համարեմ։ Հիմի ուզում եմ հիշեմ, թե ընկերներիցս ով էր իրան ներկայացնում որպես շատ խելացի տղա, որ խնդրեմ մեկնաբանի արած էշությունը։

----------

Տրիբուն (14.02.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Տերտերի հետ հանդիպելու հետո Գորգիսյանին չեմ կարա լուրջ կերպար համարեմ։ Հիմի ուզում եմ հիշեմ, թե ընկերներիցս ով էր իրան ներկայացնում որպես շատ խելացի տղա, որ խնդրեմ մեկնաբանի արած էշությունը։


Պոպուլիստական, ձիշովի տրյուկ էր՝ ըստ իս, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան..

----------

Աթեիստ (14.02.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Պոպուլիստական, ձիշովի տրյուկ էր՝ ըստ իս, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան..


Գիտեմ, բայց փաստացի իրանք իրանց հիմարի տեղ դրեցին։ Էսօր Նիկոլը Վատիկանի դրոշի պահով լավ կպավ ։)

----------

Գաղթական (14.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

Նոր լսեցի, որ պագևավճարների մի մասը ոմանք փոխանցել են Իմ քայլը հիմնադրիամին: Զարմանում եմ Նիկոլենց վրա, որ սա չեն հանրայնացնում, որ վերջնականապես փակվի էս տգեղ թեման...

----------

Progart (21.02.2019), Աթեիստ (21.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արարատ Միրզոյանը Ռուսաց պառլամենտում գժական ելույթ ա ունեցել: Էսօր մի քանի գլուխ աչքիս բարձրացավ:

----------

Chuk (27.02.2019), Lion (28.02.2019), Աթեիստ (28.02.2019), Գաղթական (28.02.2019), Ծլնգ (27.02.2019), Ներսես_AM (27.02.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Արարատ Միրզոյանը Ռուսաց պառլամենտում գժական ելույթ ա ունեցել: Էսօր մի քանի գլուխ աչքիս բարձրացավ:


Բա դեսպանը, բա դեսպանը։

----------

Գաղթական (28.02.2019), Ծլնգ (27.02.2019), Տրիբուն (28.02.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Արարատ Միրզոյանը Ռուսաց պառլամենտում գժական ելույթ ա ունեցել: Էսօր մի քանի գլուխ աչքիս բարձրացավ:


ես էի ուզում գրել... այ ստեղ են ասում, որ էս վերջի 10 տարվա գաղջից հետո չմեռանք էդ էլ տեսանք

----------

Աթեիստ (28.02.2019), Տրիբուն (28.02.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Արարատ Միրզոյանը Ռուսաց պառլամենտում գժական ելույթ ա ունեցել: Էսօր մի քանի գլուխ աչքիս բարձրացավ:


Որպես ԱԺ նախագահ Արարատն ավելի լավ ա ինքնադրսևորվում, քան որպես փոխվարչապետ: Ճիշտ ընտրություն էր ))

----------

Gayl (04.03.2019), Lion (28.02.2019), Աթեիստ (28.02.2019), Տրիբուն (28.02.2019)

----------

